# Sums and ranks/means for the weeklies year 2015 through 2020



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2016)

Here you are: the sum of all 53 weekly competitions held during the year 2015.
Both total and per each event. Congratulations to Cale Schoon who won the overall 
with a great margin.

*Total points all events*(321)

9048 Cale S
5942 ichcubegern
5439 MatsBergsten
5210 CyanSandwich
5115 EMI
5016 h2f
4957 cuberkid10
4828 qaz
4806 Isaac Lai
4783 Iggy
4783 Dene
4742 Kenneth Svendson
4677 bacyril
3697 Ordway Persyn
3478 jaysammey777
3180 Raptor56
2647 giorgi
2622 AustinReed
2582 hssandwich
2543 pantu2000
2404 FaLoL
2262 JustinTimeCuber
2223 G2013
2205 Lapinsavant
2030 Daniel Wu
2018 ickathu
1996 pyr14
1981 Schmidt
1808 Torch
1795 Owczar
1774 Tx789
1694 Jasiolek
1646 Scruggsy13
1609 DanpHan
1481 notfeliks
1475 riley
1463 LostGent
1358 Bogdan
1311 Sergeant Baboon
1292 YouCubing
1289 WACWCA
1287 jasseri
1268 DuLe
1266 asiahyoo1997
1200 MarcelP
1174 evileli
1111 Keroma12
1061 not_kevin
1012 sneaklyfox
1006 SirWaffle
948 Wilhelm
939 AndersB
918 Bubbagrub
861 bh13
857 timmthelion
848 TheDubDubJr
836 okayama
810 Berd
784 thatkid
771 CuberM
752 Mike Hughey
752 Regimaster
749 kamilprzyb
730 Sessinator
728 Basil Herold
712 Wookie
686 xsrvmy
642 KevinG
613 jjone fiffier
612 arbivara
561 Matei N.
560 pdilla
555 Elf
509 FastCubeMaster
490 connorlacrosse
489 lejitcuber
428 larosh12
410 CJF2L 1
410 SuperDuperCuber
393 JianhanC
387 ryanj92
374 d4m1no
374 Nihahhat
369 Myachii
364 nevinscph
362 Perff
361 TheSixthSide
360 pjk
358 typeman5
358 willtri4
349 DuffyEdge
338 Newcuber000
333 rollerking321
333 Reprobate
330 asacuber
326 guusrs
307 daryl
306 port
303 stevecho816
302 Sir E Brum
299 bjs5890
298 Andri Maulana
298 The Rubik Mai
295 fourthreesix
294 Petro Leum
293 brandbest1
290 Rocky0701
286 cmhardw
285 Aleman
275 MAttyMatt97
257 SweetSolver
252 turtwig
249 CubeBird
240 Kit Clement
240 PanCakez001
239 Attila
229 mafergut
228 youSurname
225 Selkie
212 Jbacboy
207 Kurainu17
207 1davey29
203 Lili Martin
182 Memphis3000
181 ESCool
180 ottozing
177 QBB123XX
176 Neo63
175 Yes, We Can!
173 shadowslice e
171 cubefanatic
170 Mark Boyanowski
170 Isaacattack
161 danvosk
156 Paarth Chhabra
154 alex insolito
151 ViliusRibinskas
142 Yetiowin
137 andersonaap
136 CJK
134 Speedysolver
127 BWCuber
125 Puggins
125 mjm
121 RjFx2
120 bulletpal
119 priazz
117 MaGGi
115 MoyuFTW
113 pokelifter
113 CaptainB
110 aliclubb
110 JoshuaStacker
107 obatake
106 Jaycee
105 PixelWizard
104 JediJupiter
104 Kian
104 cuber8208
102 lorki3
101 jackj
101 MFCuber
101 Enzo Mattos
100 PurpleBanana
93 TheLegendisReal
92 Thabares
91 fastfingers777
90 alex_eu0606
90 jayk
87 fdcuber
85 Kwasny
84 xchippy
82 bullahg
82 JaySigner
81 pocpoc47
81 KubeRush
80 alexxela
80 Sebastien
79 TorbinRoux
78 ResistorTwister
76 JeffDelucia
76 joshsailscga
75 BoshedCubes
68 origamicuber1
65 YTCuber
63 JimmyTheCuber
63 epride17
63 Adi Rosu
63 Odder
63 ronaldm
63 jedijupiter
63 Dadd
62 Popo4123
60 gj Cubing
60 puzzl3add1ct
59 Cubeologist
58 Ollie
58 myung97
58 PJKCuber
57 Karthik Talluri
57 RChoi
55 ikerpaco
55 ardi4nto
53 Mikel
53 DELToS
53 jonlin
52 rj
51 theawesomecuber
49 ComputerGuy365
49 piotrek1996
49 Jason Green
48 patrickcuber
48 qwertycuber
47 the super cuber
47 Dutchie
46 moepm
45 TheSquareOne
44 cubelazzi
44 N33bah
43 NewCuber000
43 irontwig
41 KevinDobko
41 Coolster01
41 Aussie
41 marlond007
41 slinky773
40 imacubedude
39 PianoCube
39 obelisk477
38 JemFish
38 yoinneroid
37 Spaxxy
37 gakybingem
37 richardye
36 uesyuu
35 VeryKewlName
35 FishSaysMOO
35 Ninja Storm
35 aabhasm
35 deathbat
34 Andrew Clayton
33 Jayanth
32 Ranzha
32 nurdyne
31 Blablabla
31 emolover
31 OLLiver
30 CubezForDayz
29 YukiTanaka
29 devaka
29 Matei Nita
29 mycube
29 IAmEpic2004
28 TeddyKGB
28 KCuber
27 Edmund
27 EpiCuber7
26 FJT97
25 Keystonecubing
25 Gary Song
24 kinch2002
24 codcuber
24 StarOfDoom
22 HUBSON
22 The S layer
22 SnappyShark
21 Ickathu
21 Thrasher989
20 NEONCUBES
20 ethanancell
19 adriel
19 Phinagin
18 CubeWizard23
18 CAL
18 Joel2274
17 AllTheCubes
17 nccube
17 KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS!
17 MasterROBO360
17 treecuber7809
16 wontolla
16 Kubys123
15 hfsdo
14 garrettrogers02
13 Chenkar
13 ICanSolveA3By3
13 JorisH
13 onotee
12 cubess
12 Sol
12 natezach728
12 bradwaj
12 mDiPalma
12 cubesp
11 Moz
11 Edward4
11 DiogoFaria1
11 cubix8988
10 Whizzie
10 MylesRaoWilliam
10 raquaza
9 Jaden Rosard
9 TheBlackPlays
8 Rcuber123
8 nalralz
8 grahamd511
7 xlmmaarten
7 Jonathan1506
7 DeeDubb
7 kenobi1st
7 datsadsong
6 Z0chary
6 Garrett4971
6 osuCookiezi
5 Seanliu
5 EP1CStar
5 Aurichalcite
4 aguuugw
4 James23
4 KPHTetrismann
4 JelloPlayz
*2x2x2*(218)

939 Cale S
885 cuberkid10
844 ichcubegern
827 Isaac Lai
810 pantu2000
800 CyanSandwich
738 Iggy
673 G2013
638 JustinTimeCuber
631 qaz
619 giorgi
613 hssandwich
595 EMI
538 jaysammey777
520 Ordway Persyn
514 bacyril
497 Schmidt
475 pyr14
471 Kenneth Svendson
468 AustinReed
430 Lapinsavant
421 LostGent
400 h2f
400 jasseri
398 WACWCA
367 Tx789
360 Jasiolek
348 Owczar
344 Raptor56
321 Daniel Wu
319 FaLoL
289 DanpHan
269 Basil Herold
266 Torch
239 Matei N.
236 ickathu
225 DuLe
225 riley
216 AndersB
214 evileli
208 timmthelion
203 bh13
195 Wookie
188 CuberM
188 Scruggsy13
184 asiahyoo1997
174 stevecho816
166 Wilhelm
163 MatsBergsten
162 thatkid
162 connorlacrosse
156 MarcelP
153 FastCubeMaster
150 sneaklyfox
145 KevinG
144 jjone fiffier
144 Bogdan
143 larosh12
143 SuperDuperCuber
131 YouCubing
123 pdilla
121 Regimaster
117 asacuber
114 TheDubDubJr
110 lejitcuber
103 Mike Hughey
103 Sergeant Baboon
98 Elf
98 Nihahhat
97 Kurainu17
97 not_kevin
96 notfeliks
94 arbivara
89 ViliusRibinskas
88 Newcuber000
88 Petro Leum
88 CJF2L 1
86 TheSixthSide
84 SweetSolver
78 Bubbagrub
76 Berd
76 xsrvmy
71 Memphis3000
71 1davey29
71 mafergut
69 SirWaffle
58 rollerking321
57 turtwig
55 brandbest1
54 bjs5890
54 QBB123XX
54 Neo63
53 MAttyMatt97
53 daryl
50 CubeBird
50 CaptainB
50 ryanj92
46 bulletpal
45 d4m1no
45 mjm
44 Andri Maulana
43 qwertycuber
42 willtri4
42 jayk
42 Jbacboy
41 JaySigner
41 YTCuber
40 alexxela
40 youSurname
40 ESCool
38 DuffyEdge
37 Myachii
37 danvosk
36 PurpleBanana
35 BoshedCubes
35 MaGGi
34 Rocky0701
34 BWCuber
34 Lili Martin
33 Speedysolver
32 PanCakez001
31 aliclubb
30 bullahg
30 nevinscph
30 jackj
29 Matei Nita
29 Kwasny
28 RjFx2
28 origamicuber1
27 JimmyTheCuber
27 Puggins
27 Yes, We Can!
27 Edmund
27 Isaacattack
27 MoyuFTW
27 EpiCuber7
26 piotrek1996
26 MFCuber
25 cubefanatic
25 JoshuaStacker
25 Paarth Chhabra
24 patrickcuber
23 Coolster01
23 Keroma12
23 jedijupiter
23 shadowslice e
23 Mikel
23 CJK
23 Dadd
22 Yetiowin
21 moepm
21 The Rubik Mai
21 KubeRush
20 pokelifter
20 priazz
20 Enzo Mattos
19 gj Cubing
19 JianhanC
19 imacubedude
19 theawesomecuber
19 PJKCuber
18 andersonaap
18 ronaldm
18 JediJupiter
18 ResistorTwister
18 Kian
18 PixelWizard
18 cuber8208
17 pocpoc47
17 epride17
17 Cubeologist
17 N33bah
17 Jayanth
17 puzzl3add1ct
16 Jaycee
16 Dutchie
16 RChoi
15 ComputerGuy365
15 Ninja Storm
15 Blablabla
15 aabhasm
15 emolover
14 Andrew Clayton
14 fdcuber
14 cubelazzi
14 IAmEpic2004
14 TorbinRoux
13 Chenkar
13 slinky773
13 Thrasher989
13 OLLiver
11 Moz
11 joshsailscga
11 cubix8988
10 JemFish
9 CubeWizard23
9 Reprobate
8 MasterROBO360
8 Gary Song
8 DELToS
7 treecuber7809
6 NEONCUBES
6 Z0chary
6 Sol
6 Selkie
6 StarOfDoom
5 bradwaj
5 EP1CStar
5 Keystonecubing
5 TheSquareOne
5 fourthreesix
5 Aurichalcite
4 xchippy
4 Phinagin
4 JelloPlayz
3 adriel
3 Whizzie
3 kenobi1st
*3x3x3 *(269)

1294 Cale S
1201 qaz
1193 ichcubegern
1137 cuberkid10
1093 EMI
1064 Dene
1044 Iggy
1011 giorgi
970 JustinTimeCuber
955 Isaac Lai
935 CyanSandwich
901 Kenneth Svendson
826 Lapinsavant
800 G2013
777 DanpHan
745 MarcelP
730 LostGent
727 pantu2000
668 bacyril
650 jaysammey777
617 Raptor56
614 Ordway Persyn
564 ickathu
561 AustinReed
544 jasseri
534 Schmidt
529 hssandwich
518 SirWaffle
500 riley
498 notfeliks
492 FaLoL
483 h2f
473 WACWCA
434 Daniel Wu
433 Sessinator
421 Owczar
420 Jasiolek
383 asiahyoo1997
383 Torch
380 Keroma12
371 Tx789
367 evileli
358 typeman5
339 timmthelion
307 sneaklyfox
293 Sergeant Baboon
283 DuLe
276 bh13
271 pyr14
264 Bubbagrub
262 MatsBergsten
260 Perff
241 Scruggsy13
240 Sir E Brum
238 CuberM
235 FastCubeMaster
216 AndersB
205 thatkid
200 Bogdan
198 Regimaster
197 Wookie
196 larosh12
187 pdilla
181 pjk
177 xsrvmy
174 Basil Herold
165 Wilhelm
158 JianhanC
146 not_kevin
139 jjone fiffier
137 KevinG
132 asacuber
130 Mike Hughey
123 Petro Leum
121 d4m1no
116 Newcuber000
113 lejitcuber
111 Matei N.
111 CJF2L 1
110 1davey29
106 fourthreesix
105 Elf
103 arbivara
102 mafergut
100 TheSixthSide
99 rollerking321
98 Berd
93 TheLegendisReal
92 CubeBird
89 The Rubik Mai
89 turtwig
87 YouCubing
85 stevecho816
84 daryl
81 TheDubDubJr
81 Nihahhat
80 QBB123XX
78 Andri Maulana
78 port
77 cubefanatic
77 connorlacrosse
77 Speedysolver
76 JeffDelucia
75 Kurainu17
74 MAttyMatt97
73 brandbest1
71 Selkie
71 youSurname
71 jackj
69 cmhardw
69 SuperDuperCuber
68 Yes, We Can!
67 Jbacboy
66 Rocky0701
66 Myachii
66 Memphis3000
65 Isaacattack
62 bjs5890
60 Aleman
59 Neo63
58 lorki3
58 ESCool
57 alex insolito
54 nevinscph
53 ryanj92
50 bulletpal
49 Jason Green
48 Popo4123
48 fdcuber
48 Reprobate
48 jayk
47 BWCuber
46 Puggins
46 SweetSolver
44 shadowslice e
43 Jaycee
43 Odder
43 MaGGi
42 ottozing
42 PanCakez001
41 KevinDobko
41 ViliusRibinskas
40 BoshedCubes
40 priazz
40 origamicuber1
39 myung97
39 PJKCuber
39 MFCuber
38 ikerpaco
37 Cubeologist
37 gakybingem
37 richardye
37 MoyuFTW
37 DuffyEdge
36 danvosk
36 mjm
35 VeryKewlName
35 FishSaysMOO
35 andersonaap
35 the super cuber
35 deathbat
34 Kwasny
34 Karthik Talluri
34 Paarth Chhabra
33 xchippy
33 bullahg
33 fastfingers777
32 PurpleBanana
32 JaySigner
32 Lili Martin
32 PixelWizard
32 nurdyne
32 puzzl3add1ct
31 pocpoc47
31 CaptainB
31 Kian
30 cubelazzi
30 Mikel
30 CubezForDayz
30 Enzo Mattos
29 JediJupiter
29 TorbinRoux
29 jonlin
28 Spaxxy
28 slinky773
28 ResistorTwister
28 Dadd
27 pokelifter
27 aliclubb
27 rj
27 RChoi
26 epride17
26 willtri4
25 NewCuber000
25 RjFx2
24 alex_eu0606
24 patrickcuber
24 obelisk477
24 theawesomecuber
24 codcuber
23 ComputerGuy365
23 gj Cubing
23 jedijupiter
23 Dutchie
23 Yetiowin
22 JimmyTheCuber
22 ronaldm
22 The S layer
22 SnappyShark
21 Ickathu
20 alexxela
20 Andrew Clayton
20 ethanancell
18 joshsailscga
18 OLLiver
18 CJK
18 Joel2274
18 StarOfDoom
16 piotrek1996
16 emolover
16 cuber8208
15 imacubedude
15 IAmEpic2004
14 garrettrogers02
14 HUBSON
14 Keystonecubing
13 JoshuaStacker
13 onotee
12 cubess
12 moepm
12 TheSquareOne
12 cubesp
11 DiogoFaria1
11 DELToS
10 AllTheCubes
10 JemFish
10 MylesRaoWilliam
10 Gary Song
10 treecuber7809
9 FJT97
9 marlond007
9 MasterROBO360
9 Phinagin
9 CubeWizard23
9 Jaden Rosard
9 TheBlackPlays
9 Jayanth
8 nalralz
8 N33bah
8 grahamd511
7 xlmmaarten
7 bradwaj
7 Jonathan1506
7 datsadsong
6 Adi Rosu
6 ICanSolveA3By3
6 Sol
6 Garrett4971
6 aabhasm
6 osuCookiezi
4 NEONCUBES
4 Whizzie
4 Kit Clement
4 KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS!
4 kenobi1st
4 KubeRush
4 Thrasher989
4 James23
4 KPHTetrismann
*4x4x4*(145)

849 Dene
820 Cale S
689 cuberkid10
628 ichcubegern
583 Kenneth Svendson
571 EMI
545 bacyril
519 Iggy
517 qaz
485 Isaac Lai
480 Ordway Persyn
457 h2f
423 ickathu
391 FaLoL
380 jaysammey777
370 CyanSandwich
309 AustinReed
290 Raptor56
282 MatsBergsten
253 Schmidt
253 Daniel Wu
244 asiahyoo1997
229 G2013
227 notfeliks
222 Sergeant Baboon
221 Lapinsavant
214 MarcelP
210 evileli
206 Scruggsy13
198 Owczar
190 Jasiolek
180 LostGent
180 WACWCA
175 timmthelion
171 riley
167 jasseri
164 giorgi
152 Torch
150 thatkid
150 JustinTimeCuber
142 DanpHan
138 DuLe
138 sneaklyfox
134 not_kevin
128 Tx789
125 pdilla
118 hssandwich
117 pyr14
112 xsrvmy
107 Regimaster
102 jjone fiffier
101 bh13
100 Bogdan
94 AndersB
93 Elf
76 port
76 YouCubing
73 CJF2L 1
72 SirWaffle
69 Bubbagrub
69 TheDubDubJr
68 Keroma12
63 Reprobate
63 TheSixthSide
60 KevinG
59 ryanj92
58 Berd
57 The Rubik Mai
54 Andri Maulana
53 Myachii
53 Selkie
50 Nihahhat
49 rollerking321
48 pantu2000
46 nevinscph
44 Wilhelm
44 bjs5890
43 d4m1no
40 MAttyMatt97
39 Jaycee
36 CubeBird
36 Lili Martin
34 connorlacrosse
31 Rocky0701
29 Wookie
29 willtri4
28 CuberM
28 DuffyEdge
27 priazz
27 PanCakez001
25 Mike Hughey
25 JianhanC
24 stevecho816
24 PixelWizard
24 Speedysolver
23 brandbest1
23 Kian
22 Kwasny
21 RjFx2
21 Basil Herold
20 ESCool
19 Newcuber000
19 JediJupiter
19 ResistorTwister
19 cuber8208
18 Sir E Brum
18 youSurname
18 Neo63
17 shadowslice e
17 TorbinRoux
17 CJK
17 fastfingers777
16 daryl
16 1davey29
16 SweetSolver
16 FastCubeMaster
15 bulletpal
15 andersonaap
15 danvosk
15 joshsailscga
14 Popo4123
14 Yetiowin
14 RChoi
13 aliclubb
12 turtwig
11 ikerpaco
11 mafergut
11 puzzl3add1ct
10 xchippy
10 JoshuaStacker
9 JaySigner
9 rj
8 JemFish
8 Dutchie
8 asacuber
8 DELToS
7 NEONCUBES
7 Puggins
7 mjm
6 PurpleBanana
6 ronaldm
6 TheSquareOne
6 N33bah
5 adriel
5 Cubeologist
*5x5x5*(100)

759 Dene
627 Cale S
524 ichcubegern
442 Ordway Persyn
425 bacyril
409 Kenneth Svendson
366 cuberkid10
341 qaz
321 h2f
307 Raptor56
280 MatsBergsten
260 FaLoL
245 CyanSandwich
219 jaysammey777
217 Keroma12
208 EMI
208 asiahyoo1997
197 Daniel Wu
184 ickathu
179 AustinReed
176 notfeliks
171 Iggy
169 evileli
169 pjk
145 Scruggsy13
131 Lapinsavant
115 pyr14
108 DuLe
94 YouCubing
93 xsrvmy
91 Bogdan
86 not_kevin
82 MarcelP
79 Tx789
78 giorgi
66 JustinTimeCuber
65 Reprobate
62 Regimaster
56 Torch
54 d4m1no
52 thatkid
52 TheDubDubJr
52 sneaklyfox
51 CJF2L 1
49 Berd
47 Myachii
43 Elf
43 JianhanC
41 pdilla
37 Yes, We Can!
36 SirWaffle
35 bjs5890
35 Selkie
34 DanpHan
33 larosh12
33 ryanj92
30 Owczar
30 timmthelion
29 Jbacboy
28 KCuber
28 turtwig
28 nevinscph
27 bh13
27 LostGent
27 Isaac Lai
25 Rocky0701
25 Mike Hughey
25 G2013
21 riley
21 Jasiolek
21 DuffyEdge
20 AndersB
20 Wilhelm
20 The Rubik Mai
20 PanCakez001
18 willtri4
17 alex_eu0606
17 PixelWizard
16 cuber8208
16 fastfingers777
15 MAttyMatt97
15 Andri Maulana
14 Schmidt
14 brandbest1
14 hssandwich
13 KevinG
13 Paarth Chhabra
12 epride17
12 Yetiowin
11 jjone fiffier
11 CubeBird
10 CJK
8 pocpoc47
8 xchippy
8 Jaycee
8 DELToS
7 AllTheCubes
7 shadowslice e
7 TheSixthSide
6 TheSquareOne
*6x6x6*(52)

532 Dene
318 Kenneth Svendson
264 bacyril
262 Ordway Persyn
128 ichcubegern
119 MatsBergsten
116 FaLoL
113 EMI
108 AustinReed
107 Keroma12
106 h2f
105 CyanSandwich
105 jaysammey777
99 qaz
93 YouCubing
69 Scruggsy13
65 Raptor56
57 not_kevin
55 Reprobate
51 Sergeant Baboon
45 cuberkid10
42 JustinTimeCuber
41 Aussie
37 Wilhelm
35 Berd
35 Tx789
34 asiahyoo1997
34 Selkie
33 CJF2L 1
31 Elf
30 evileli
27 Cale S
27 ryanj92
26 nevinscph
25 Myachii
23 Iggy
16 PanCakez001
15 TheDubDubJr
14 xsrvmy
12 DuffyEdge
11 d4m1no
11 DanpHan
10 KevinG
10 brandbest1
9 Rocky0701
9 pdilla
9 The Rubik Mai
7 DuLe
7 Owczar
7 willtri4
7 TheSixthSide
7 PixelWizard
*7x7x7*(43)

517 Dene
313 Kenneth Svendson
270 bacyril
246 Ordway Persyn
137 FaLoL
102 YouCubing
91 Bogdan
73 jaysammey777
70 AustinReed
62 ichcubegern
60 Reprobate
56 MatsBergsten
52 Raptor56
49 EMI
41 qaz
37 CyanSandwich
35 not_kevin
34 Keroma12
31 Wilhelm
31 evileli
30 Tx789
28 Berd
25 Iggy
23 nevinscph
21 JustinTimeCuber
19 Myachii
17 xsrvmy
17 ryanj92
16 TheDubDubJr
16 riley
13 Elf
13 ResistorTwister
13 PanCakez001
12 WACWCA
11 Scruggsy13
11 DuffyEdge
11 yoinneroid
9 Cale S
9 Spaxxy
9 Kit Clement
9 Selkie
8 DuLe
8 The Rubik Mai
*3x3 one handed*(146)

684 ichcubegern
664 Dene
511 Iggy
470 Isaac Lai
461 EMI
432 qaz
425 Kenneth Svendson
420 cuberkid10
380 giorgi
351 h2f
346 Lapinsavant
308 pantu2000
258 Daniel Wu
251 notfeliks
251 bacyril
249 Cale S
225 jaysammey777
219 Torch
212 Bubbagrub
212 FaLoL
205 Jasiolek
205 hssandwich
176 CyanSandwich
168 Schmidt
166 sneaklyfox
166 Raptor56
160 jasseri
157 asiahyoo1997
153 Tx789
153 Owczar
152 Scruggsy13
147 DanpHan
134 WACWCA
133 Bogdan
130 Regimaster
130 AustinReed
127 G2013
121 pyr14
121 arbivara
109 ickathu
108 Basil Herold
105 not_kevin
100 AndersB
96 Wookie
79 jjone fiffier
77 thatkid
75 Petro Leum
74 Sessinator
73 DuLe
73 riley
71 FastCubeMaster
70 Ordway Persyn
70 fourthreesix
66 YouCubing
65 Wilhelm
65 rollerking321
63 Elf
63 evileli
63 xsrvmy
60 Newcuber000
58 d4m1no
56 KevinG
55 JustinTimeCuber
53 Matei N.
50 larosh12
50 TheSixthSide
49 pdilla
47 CJF2L 1
47 Nihahhat
46 Andri Maulana
46 The Rubik Mai
45 mafergut
44 lorki3
44 Keroma12
44 asacuber
44 Paarth Chhabra
43 Yes, We Can!
43 Jbacboy
42 Berd
38 LostGent
37 CubeBird
34 Myachii
34 youSurname
33 bh13
31 daryl
31 MoyuFTW
30 danvosk
29 BWCuber
28 bjs5890
27 CuberM
25 TheDubDubJr
25 fdcuber
24 brandbest1
24 shadowslice e
23 aliclubb
23 Yetiowin
22 ottozing
22 JediJupiter
22 turtwig
22 Kian
22 DuffyEdge
21 Memphis3000
21 Reprobate
21 PanCakez001
21 mjm
20 Ninja Storm
20 ryanj92
19 bullahg
19 cuber8208
19 TorbinRoux
18 Isaacattack
17 SirWaffle
17 FJT97
17 xchippy
17 jedijupiter
17 priazz
16 timmthelion
16 fastfingers777
15 PianoCube
15 SweetSolver
14 willtri4
14 nevinscph
14 CJK
12 JoshuaStacker
12 ESCool
12 Dadd
11 NewCuber000
11 pocpoc47
11 joshsailscga
10 Puggins
10 rj
9 moepm
8 HUBSON
8 SuperDuperCuber
8 MFCuber
7 Gary Song
7 Jayanth
6 bulletpal
6 ViliusRibinskas
6 aabhasm
6 TheSquareOne
5 MAttyMatt97
5 MatsBergsten
5 RjFx2
5 ronaldm
5 Sergeant Baboon
*3x3 with feet*(25)

277 Kenneth Svendson
227 Cale S
63 qaz
49 EMI
24 AustinReed
21 Owczar
20 Bubbagrub
20 YouCubing
16 riley
16 jaysammey777
15 not_kevin
14 TheDubDubJr
13 hssandwich
10 Tx789
10 JustinTimeCuber
10 rollerking321
9 Nihahhat
6 Iggy
6 okayama
6 Andri Maulana
6 PanCakez001
5 Wilhelm
5 Torch
5 FastCubeMaster
5 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(75)

448 MatsBergsten
340 h2f
316 Cale S
212 hssandwich
196 EMI
173 CyanSandwich
170 Isaac Lai
152 Owczar
137 ichcubegern
119 Mike Hughey
117 Iggy
111 bacyril
109 Jasiolek
97 Basil Herold
92 cuberkid10
91 Lapinsavant
91 AustinReed
87 CuberM
75 jaysammey777
74 Torch
56 Bogdan
43 DanpHan
42 JustinTimeCuber
41 lejitcuber
40 KevinG
40 TheDubDubJr
38 SirWaffle
36 G2013
35 Scruggsy13
32 connorlacrosse
30 AndersB
30 Rocky0701
29 Kurainu17
26 Schmidt
26 Sergeant Baboon
25 Berd
22 FaLoL
22 willtri4
21 Matei N.
19 asiahyoo1997
19 kamilprzyb
17 Bubbagrub
17 BWCuber
16 notfeliks
16 nevinscph
15 Ollie
15 bjs5890
14 ottozing
14 Andri Maulana
13 YTCuber
12 Wilhelm
12 Aleman
12 alex_eu0606
12 the super cuber
11 d4m1no
11 shadowslice e
10 stevecho816
10 DuffyEdge
8 jjone fiffier
8 MAttyMatt97
8 pdilla
8 pocpoc47
8 qaz
8 brandbest1
7 Adi Rosu
7 PixelWizard
6 pyr14
6 Keroma12
6 youSurname
5 Wookie
5 jonlin
4 moepm
4 JemFish
4 danvosk
4 Yetiowin
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(79)

604 MatsBergsten
584 Cale S
427 h2f
246 Iggy
242 CyanSandwich
223 Sessinator
184 qaz
183 EMI
173 CuberM
162 ichcubegern
161 Mike Hughey
152 riley
132 SirWaffle
108 DuLe
106 Torch
100 Sergeant Baboon
97 Isaac Lai
88 kamilprzyb
86 G2013
80 bacyril
77 Bogdan
62 Rocky0701
62 Scruggsy13
60 fourthreesix
55 cmhardw
55 Keroma12
54 jaysammey777
49 Lapinsavant
44 thatkid
44 Sir E Brum
38 Mark Boyanowski
37 AustinReed
35 Aleman
33 Berd
33 Adi Rosu
31 evileli
31 hssandwich
30 MAttyMatt97
29 Wilhelm
28 not_kevin
22 TheDubDubJr
21 Kit Clement
20 AndersB
20 nevinscph
19 Ollie
19 willtri4
16 WACWCA
15 Bubbagrub
15 PianoCube
14 JianhanC
13 FaLoL
13 xsrvmy
13 DuffyEdge
12 Schmidt
12 ickathu
12 pyr14
12 Nihahhat
11 brandbest1
10 Andri Maulana
10 youSurname
9 Daniel Wu
9 rollerking321
9 fastfingers777
8 Rcuber123
8 lejitcuber
7 Newcuber000
7 sneaklyfox
7 Myachii
7 DeeDubb
6 Kurainu17
6 KevinG
6 d4m1no
6 larosh12
6 notfeliks
6 Tx789
6 Jasiolek
6 Owczar
6 JemFish
6 imacubedude
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(33)

536 MatsBergsten
408 h2f
387 Cale S
138 CyanSandwich
71 Iggy
68 cmhardw
67 ichcubegern
47 AustinReed
44 EMI
40 jaysammey777
39 Sergeant Baboon
30 riley
27 Berd
26 qaz
18 kamilprzyb
17 MAttyMatt97
17 obatake
16 Torch
16 not_kevin
15 Ollie
12 Mike Hughey
11 TheDubDubJr
11 Keroma12
11 nevinscph
10 Wilhelm
10 hssandwich
10 DuffyEdge
9 PianoCube
9 CuberM
8 thatkid
8 bacyril
8 Nihahhat
8 xsrvmy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(19)

590 MatsBergsten
541 Cale S
334 h2f
145 CyanSandwich
94 cmhardw
72 AustinReed
42 Iggy
31 EMI
30 qaz
20 Berd
13 Mike Hughey
13 Aleman
12 nevinscph
10 TheDubDubJr
10 bjs5890
10 Kit Clement
10 CuberM
10 kamilprzyb
10 DuffyEdge
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(5)

429 MatsBergsten
218 Cale S
132 CyanSandwich
12 Iggy
12 Wilhelm
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(5)

140 MatsBergsten
113 Cale S
112 CyanSandwich
44 Aleman
14 Wilhelm
*3x3 Multi blind*(39)

1146 MatsBergsten
692 CyanSandwich
614 kamilprzyb
387 h2f
245 Cale S
121 Aleman
112 Berd
110 Iggy
106 EMI
96 Kit Clement
87 Sergeant Baboon
69 Keroma12
64 riley
61 ichcubegern
61 Torch
44 Bubbagrub
38 Scruggsy13
30 jaysammey777
29 Mike Hughey
29 SirWaffle
29 mycube
28 TeddyKGB
27 yoinneroid
24 G2013
23 not_kevin
22 Isaac Lai
20 Bogdan
18 Enzo Mattos
17 okayama
16 MAttyMatt97
16 Ranzha
15 hssandwich
15 DuffyEdge
14 willtri4
13 Puggins
12 Rocky0701
11 bacyril
9 Ollie
8 Myachii
*3x3 Match the scramble*(30)

124 MatsBergsten
100 bacyril
82 qaz
73 jaysammey777
51 EMI
46 Raptor56
37 Cale S
33 G2013
30 notfeliks
27 Isaac Lai
25 Torch
16 Owczar
13 ichcubegern
11 Iggy
7 DuLe
7 piotrek1996
7 aliclubb
6 TheDubDubJr
6 pocpoc47
6 port
6 PanCakez001
6 joshsailscga
6 DuffyEdge
5 Berd
5 FaLoL
5 Keroma12
5 JustinTimeCuber
5 xsrvmy
5 hssandwich
5 Bogdan
*2-3-4 Relay*(108)

339 cuberkid10
315 Kenneth Svendson
293 ichcubegern
273 Isaac Lai
259 EMI
229 Ordway Persyn
219 Iggy
212 bacyril
187 h2f
182 Raptor56
178 qaz
118 jaysammey777
106 Sergeant Baboon
104 Cale S
97 Scruggsy13
96 CyanSandwich
90 Jasiolek
81 Owczar
80 Torch
79 riley
74 Lapinsavant
73 AustinReed
72 sneaklyfox
69 Schmidt
64 xsrvmy
58 DanpHan
57 MatsBergsten
55 FaLoL
55 Bogdan
53 notfeliks
49 G2013
48 thatkid
48 pantu2000
43 bh13
43 YouCubing
38 timmthelion
34 JustinTimeCuber
33 giorgi
31 Regimaster
31 Elf
29 TheSixthSide
28 evileli
26 Berd
25 daryl
25 The Rubik Mai
24 Tx789
24 WACWCA
22 SirWaffle
22 asiahyoo1997
21 KevinG
20 Nihahhat
20 hssandwich
20 nevinscph
19 Andri Maulana
19 Neo63
17 Myachii
17 QBB123XX
16 d4m1no
16 jasseri
16 DuffyEdge
15 jjone fiffier
15 ickathu
15 not_kevin
15 priazz
14 TheDubDubJr
14 PanCakez001
13 Puggins
13 ESCool
12 pdilla
12 Wookie
12 PurpleBanana
12 Lili Martin
11 AndersB
11 Wilhelm
11 bjs5890
11 CuberM
11 brandbest1
11 youSurname
10 Keroma12
10 danvosk
10 FastCubeMaster
10 Selkie
9 Bubbagrub
9 Newcuber000
9 joshsailscga
9 Yetiowin
8 Rocky0701
8 CubeBird
8 ComputerGuy365
8 willtri4
8 CJK
7 LostGent
7 Matei N.
7 RjFx2
7 turtwig
7 connorlacrosse
6 SweetSolver
6 rj
6 ikerpaco
6 Reprobate
5 aliclubb
4 N33bah
4 mjm
3 NEONCUBES
3 1davey29
3 ronaldm
3 Isaacattack
3 JoshuaStacker
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(68)

253 Kenneth Svendson
246 ichcubegern
196 Ordway Persyn
189 cuberkid10
180 bacyril
143 h2f
130 EMI
124 qaz
119 Raptor56
113 Iggy
83 jaysammey777
69 Cale S
57 Scruggsy13
45 FaLoL
44 notfeliks
42 Bogdan
39 YouCubing
38 Torch
33 Lapinsavant
32 CyanSandwich
31 xsrvmy
28 thatkid
26 MatsBergsten
22 DanpHan
21 Isaac Lai
20 Berd
20 Tx789
18 evileli
17 KevinG
17 nevinscph
15 giorgi
15 Myachii
15 asiahyoo1997
14 JustinTimeCuber
14 AustinReed
13 Rocky0701
13 pantu2000
13 bjs5890
13 not_kevin
12 TheDubDubJr
12 alex_eu0606
12 Owczar
12 Elf
12 Lili Martin
12 DuffyEdge
11 LostGent
11 SirWaffle
10 turtwig
9 d4m1no
9 Keroma12
9 Yetiowin
8 WACWCA
7 CubeBird
7 The Rubik Mai
7 Selkie
7 CJK
6 DuLe
6 pdilla
6 Regimaster
6 timmthelion
6 RjFx2
6 Reprobate
6 theawesomecuber
6 joshsailscga
5 willtri4
4 Schmidt
4 PurpleBanana
4 QBB123XX
*Magic*(20)

41 Raptor56
28 jaysammey777
24 cuberkid10
23 Scruggsy13
17 Schmidt
14 Wilhelm
12 Tx789
10 Owczar
8 SuperDuperCuber
5 JoshuaStacker
4 Myachii
4 FaLoL
4 JustinTimeCuber
3 SweetSolver
3 brandbest1
3 TheSquareOne
3 DELToS
2 ichcubegern
2 hssandwich
2 theawesomecuber
*Master Magic*(9)

34 Raptor56
24 jaysammey777
19 Scruggsy13
10 Tx789
4 JoshuaStacker
2 DanpHan
2 brandbest1
2 TheSquareOne
2 DELToS
*Skewb*(108)

724 Cale S
457 Isaac Lai
291 qaz
262 hssandwich
250 pantu2000
223 bacyril
174 Tx789
173 Iggy
171 cuberkid10
168 EMI
161 CyanSandwich
148 Jasiolek
137 Ordway Persyn
135 pyr14
131 Wilhelm
130 ichcubegern
118 connorlacrosse
111 Scruggsy13
108 Owczar
107 Wookie
103 lejitcuber
102 giorgi
97 jjone fiffier
81 jaysammey777
76 Daniel Wu
76 FaLoL
75 YouCubing
69 Bogdan
68 riley
66 AustinReed
65 Torch
63 Matei N.
59 Basil Herold
53 TheDubDubJr
52 AndersB
52 not_kevin
47 JustinTimeCuber
46 KevinG
45 daryl
42 willtri4
39 Schmidt
39 SweetSolver
37 Lili Martin
33 ryanj92
32 cubefanatic
29 h2f
28 Berd
28 SuperDuperCuber
27 MatsBergsten
24 Jbacboy
23 DuLe
22 Bubbagrub
22 QBB123XX
21 LostGent
21 DanpHan
20 timmthelion
19 alex_eu0606
19 CaptainB
19 MaGGi
19 turtwig
18 CAL
18 ESCool
17 ottozing
17 Nihahhat
16 Kubys123
16 DuffyEdge
15 bh13
15 danvosk
15 Yetiowin
14 PanCakez001
13 brandbest1
13 xsrvmy
12 Kit Clement
12 natezach728
12 Elf
12 port
11 Paarth Chhabra
10 RjFx2
10 CJK
9 Newcuber000
9 JediJupiter
9 Isaacattack
8 epride17
8 gj Cubing
8 KubeRush
7 JimmyTheCuber
7 Memphis3000
6 pokelifter
6 Keroma12
6 youSurname
6 TheSixthSide
6 Enzo Mattos
5 Seanliu
5 Edward4
5 TheSquareOne
5 JoshuaStacker
5 qwertycuber
5 DELToS
5 mjm
4 Lapinsavant
4 aguuugw
4 Kenneth Svendson
4 bjs5890
4 G2013
3 CubeBird
3 FastCubeMaster
2 MAttyMatt97
2 WACWCA
*Clock*(39)

187 Kenneth Svendson
160 pyr14
147 qaz
102 Perff
75 Schmidt
59 EMI
46 jaysammey777
42 YouCubing
38 Scruggsy13
37 Iggy
36 giorgi
35 arbivara
31 h2f
20 Wilhelm
17 ryanj92
16 Tx789
16 not_kevin
14 Myachii
11 Nihahhat
11 DuffyEdge
10 FaLoL
10 SweetSolver
9 Raptor56
7 KevinG
7 AndersB
7 Kit Clement
6 jjone fiffier
6 AustinReed
6 Torch
6 CJK
5 daryl
5 cuberkid10
5 brandbest1
5 JoshuaStacker
4 bacyril
3 Bubbagrub
3 Edward4
3 JustinTimeCuber
3 ronaldm
*Pyraminx*(127)

662 Cale S
586 Isaac Lai
422 pyr14
414 ickathu
384 ichcubegern
373 bacyril
367 cuberkid10
351 hssandwich
339 pantu2000
303 Iggy
268 Kenneth Svendson
251 Daniel Wu
241 qaz
237 Schmidt
222 jaysammey777
199 Ordway Persyn
195 DuLe
180 Raptor56
179 AustinReed
175 CyanSandwich
171 Tx789
154 SuperDuperCuber
144 giorgi
139 FaLoL
133 YouCubing
132 bh13
125 EMI
122 Jasiolek
120 sneaklyfox
120 Owczar
114 lejitcuber
113 Torch
97 Regimaster
94 JustinTimeCuber
92 Thabares
89 Scruggsy13
89 port
78 notfeliks
71 Wookie
67 KevinG
64 TheDubDubJr
63 DanpHan
60 connorlacrosse
58 willtri4
55 Matei N.
54 Berd
52 not_kevin
48 KubeRush
41 Wilhelm
40 Sergeant Baboon
38 SweetSolver
37 cubefanatic
37 ryanj92
37 WACWCA
37 Isaacattack
34 riley
30 Newcuber000
29 AndersB
29 asacuber
29 Paarth Chhabra
28 LostGent
28 MFCuber
26 Bubbagrub
25 timmthelion
24 Elf
23 daryl
23 Myachii
22 SirWaffle
20 ottozing
20 Odder
20 MaGGi
20 MoyuFTW
19 RjFx2
19 Lili Martin
18 JoshuaStacker
17 Memphis3000
16 The Rubik Mai
16 brandbest1
16 FastCubeMaster
16 cuber8208
15 ViliusRibinskas
15 PanCakez001
15 DuffyEdge
14 danvosk
14 CJK
14 Enzo Mattos
13 bjs5890
13 CaptainB
13 evileli
13 TheSixthSide
12 jjone fiffier
12 Keroma12
11 adriel
11 YTCuber
11 Yetiowin
10 gj Cubing
10 PurpleBanana
10 Kian
10 raquaza
9 Puggins
9 N33bah
9 ESCool
8 aabhasm
8 turtwig
7 NewCuber000
7 JimmyTheCuber
7 ICanSolveA3By3
7 1davey29
7 mjm
7 Jbacboy
6 rollerking321
6 Keystonecubing
6 ronaldm
6 youSurname
5 thatkid
5 CubeBird
4 MAttyMatt97
4 aliclubb
4 Thrasher989
3 h2f
3 MatsBergsten
3 MarcelP
3 ComputerGuy365
3 Whizzie
3 Edward4
3 bulletpal
3 DELToS
*Megaminx*(56)

398 Dene
272 bacyril
210 Isaac Lai
177 jaysammey777
173 Sergeant Baboon
149 Cale S
142 MatsBergsten
140 Raptor56
134 JianhanC
125 Ordway Persyn
121 Daniel Wu
111 cuberkid10
109 Iggy
95 CyanSandwich
83 pyr14
78 YouCubing
64 FaLoL
64 AustinReed
61 ickathu
60 Bogdan
59 Scruggsy13
52 giorgi
41 EMI
40 SirWaffle
38 Torch
34 Tx789
28 DuLe
27 TheDubDubJr
26 ichcubegern
25 bh13
24 Berd
21 Lili Martin
20 nevinscph
19 myung97
18 Kenneth Svendson
17 Elf
17 shadowslice e
17 ryanj92
14 Keroma12
12 qaz
12 JustinTimeCuber
12 jonlin
11 brandbest1
11 DuffyEdge
10 bjs5890
10 willtri4
10 JoshuaStacker
9 Wilhelm
9 riley
8 Petro Leum
7 Owczar
6 Mike Hughey
6 notfeliks
6 alex_eu0606
6 Phinagin
5 h2f
*Square-1*(65)

441 Cale S
358 Raptor56
254 EMI
183 Iggy
182 hssandwich
180 qaz
166 bacyril
117 cuberkid10
110 Daniel Wu
97 not_kevin
90 obatake
87 jaysammey777
85 Tx789
73 YouCubing
73 Bogdan
61 Isaac Lai
55 pyr14
55 AustinReed
46 DuLe
45 port
44 willtri4
38 Wilhelm
38 TheDubDubJr
37 rollerking321
36 Schmidt
36 Sergeant Baboon
35 Ordway Persyn
34 Torch
33 FaLoL
30 shadowslice e
27 ichcubegern
27 Owczar
26 Neo63
25 daryl
24 ryanj92
23 Jasiolek
23 Karthik Talluri
22 Berd
21 Nihahhat
17 KevinG
15 okayama
15 JustinTimeCuber
14 brandbest1
14 DuffyEdge
13 Mike Hughey
13 Elf
12 Matei N.
11 Keroma12
11 ESCool
10 AndersB
10 stevecho816
10 Kit Clement
10 ottozing
10 pjk
9 CJK
8 G2013
7 CJF2L 1
7 JediJupiter
7 jonlin
6 bh13
6 Scruggsy13
5 thatkid
5 Bubbagrub
5 WACWCA
5 DELToS
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(71)

798 okayama
604 h2f
349 CyanSandwich
331 ichcubegern
329 EMI
326 guusrs
266 Cale S
259 arbivara
239 Attila
230 Raptor56
165 TheDubDubJr
142 Ordway Persyn
142 Bogdan
140 YouCubing
134 AndersB
134 Bubbagrub
134 jaysammey777
132 Mark Boyanowski
129 G2013
118 Isaac Lai
116 Mike Hughey
97 alex insolito
80 Sebastien
78 Owczar
74 Wilhelm
74 not_kevin
71 Kit Clement
71 Torch
69 andersonaap
69 AustinReed
60 pokelifter
55 ottozing
55 ardi4nto
54 fourthreesix
49 Tx789
43 irontwig
40 JustinTimeCuber
36 uesyuu
32 marlond007
30 Keroma12
30 Sergeant Baboon
29 YukiTanaka
29 devaka
28 Berd
27 nevinscph
26 youSurname
24 pyr14
24 kinch2002
20 alexxela
18 Coolster01
17 riley
17 Adi Rosu
17 nccube
16 wontolla
16 Ranzha
16 Blablabla
16 DuffyEdge
15 hfsdo
15 obelisk477
14 PanCakez001
13 giorgi
13 DuLe
13 JorisH
13 KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS!
13 Enzo Mattos
12 xchippy
12 Andri Maulana
12 mDiPalma
11 MAttyMatt97
11 FaLoL
11 Isaacattack


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2016)

The above list is very much a list of diligence. It's the sum of all your efforts throughout the years 
(in the Forums weekly comp of course).
I'll also post a ranking list for each event where only the five best efforts during 2015 counts.
But right now I am too tired so that has got to wait until tomorrow (at best).


----------



## Iggy (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice Cale! I did quite badly this year lol


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 7, 2016)

321 people! That's pretty cool!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm surprised I got 7th, considering I started in May


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 7, 2016)

22nd overall... bruh


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow! 14th overall, And I could have easily done better. Also 4th in 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 and 3rd in 2-5!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2016)

And then the means/ranks. You have to have had at least five
successful competitions during 2015 in an event to be present 
in that list.

2x2x2: (77)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  KevinG                        1.64
 2  Basil Herold                  1.72
 3  DanpHan                       2.25
 4  AustinReed                    2.25
 5  stevecho816                   2.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Iggy                          2.40
 7  Owczar                        2.47
 8  WACWCA                        2.58
 9  cuberkid10                    2.60
10  hssandwich                    2.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  EMI                           2.70
12  AndersB                       2.72
13  Jasiolek                      2.78
14  Lapinsavant                   2.78
15  Isaac Lai                     2.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  asiahyoo1997                  3.02
17  Matei N.                      3.05
18  jasseri                       3.16
19  riley                         3.18
20  G2013                         3.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  pantu2000                     3.20
22  qaz                           3.43
23  Wookie                        3.44
24  Daniel Wu                     3.51
25  giorgi                        3.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  ichcubegern                   3.58
27  Raptor56                      3.58
28  Tx789                         3.61
29  Cale S                        3.78
30  jaysammey777                  3.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  JustinTimeCuber               3.90
32  Wilhelm                       4.06
33  bh13                          4.07
34  pyr14                         4.12
35  Torch                         4.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  CyanSandwich                  4.23
37  bacyril                       4.27
38  jjone fiffier                 4.27
39  FaLoL                         4.34
40  CuberM                        4.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  FastCubeMaster                4.61
42  larosh12                      4.61
43  pdilla                        4.63
44  SuperDuperCuber               4.65
45  Ordway Persyn                 4.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  DuLe                          4.96
47  Regimaster                    5.10
48  thatkid                       5.16
49  Scruggsy13                    5.22
50  sneaklyfox                    5.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  timmthelion                   5.29
52  connorlacrosse                5.36
53  ViliusRibinskas               5.42
54  YouCubing                     5.55
55  Bogdan                        5.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  LostGent                      5.68
57  ickathu                       5.78
58  Schmidt                       6.14
59  Kenneth Svendson              6.19
60  mafergut                      6.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  h2f                           6.54
62  evileli                       6.54
63  Sergeant Baboon               6.75
64  Mike Hughey                   7.36
65  MarcelP                       7.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  Bubbagrub                     7.79
67  notfeliks                     7.82
68  d4m1no                        8.19
69  arbivara                      9.02
70  1davey29                      9.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  bulletpal                     9.92
72  Isaacattack                   9.97
73  BoshedCubes                  10.85
74  KubeRush                     10.94
75  Lili Martin                  11.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  MatsBergsten                 12.71
77  ronaldm                      13.27
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (92)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Lapinsavant                   8.02
 2  DanpHan                       8.39
 3  asiahyoo1997                  8.52
 4  riley                         9.34
 5  AustinReed                    9.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  EMI                           9.63
 7  Iggy                         10.03
 8  cuberkid10                   10.05
 9  Isaac Lai                    10.54
10  qaz                          10.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  giorgi                       11.20
12  jasseri                      11.31
13  ichcubegern                  11.55
14  WACWCA                       11.61
15  SirWaffle                    11.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  AndersB                      11.70
17  Owczar                       11.85
18  Daniel Wu                    11.88
19  JustinTimeCuber              11.95
20  Sessinator                   11.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  hssandwich                   12.03
22  Jasiolek                     12.05
23  Raptor56                     12.31
24  G2013                        12.31
25  Torch                        12.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  xsrvmy                       12.40
27  FaLoL                        12.55
28  pantu2000                    12.62
29  Wookie                       12.72
30  Wilhelm                      12.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  typeman5                     13.11
32  sneaklyfox                   13.19
33  Basil Herold                 13.19
34  jaysammey777                 13.28
35  pjk                          13.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  bh13                         13.44
37  Cale S                       13.64
38  bacyril                      13.73
39  pdilla                       13.76
40  Keroma12                     13.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Dene                         14.09
42  CuberM                       14.16
43  notfeliks                    14.16
44  Regimaster                   14.42
45  JianhanC                     14.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  LostGent                     15.06
47  Kenneth Svendson             15.41
48  FastCubeMaster               15.43
49  jjone fiffier                15.44
50  CyanSandwich                 15.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  Ordway Persyn                15.58
52  Tx789                        15.59
53  larosh12                     15.60
54  Sir E Brum                   15.86
55  DuLe                         16.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Scruggsy13                   16.42
57  ickathu                      16.59
58  timmthelion                  16.66
59  Bogdan                       16.80
60  fourthreesix                 16.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  asacuber                     17.21
62  evileli                      17.35
63  thatkid                      17.55
64  Berd                         17.56
65  MarcelP                      17.60
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  d4m1no                       17.78
67  Matei N.                     17.99
68  Sergeant Baboon              18.02
69  pyr14                        18.24
70  Perff                        19.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  h2f                          19.45
72  mafergut                     19.65
73  MAttyMatt97                  20.22
74  Schmidt                      20.33
75  Mike Hughey                  20.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  SuperDuperCuber              21.16
77  cubefanatic                  21.54
78  Bubbagrub                    24.13
79  connorlacrosse               25.39
80  Isaacattack                  25.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  bulletpal                    25.85
82  Jason Green                  28.02
83  YouCubing                    28.39
84  1davey29                     28.98
85  MatsBergsten                 31.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  arbivara                     32.49
87  danvosk                      32.72
88  andersonaap                  33.27
89  BoshedCubes                  34.21
90  Reprobate                    34.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
91  Lili Martin                  41.99
92  ronaldm                      45.85
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (57)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  EMI                          36.26
 2  asiahyoo1997                 36.33
 3  Lapinsavant                  37.33
 4  DanpHan                      38.32
 5  AustinReed                   39.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cuberkid10                   42.90
 7  Iggy                         43.70
 8  FaLoL                        44.58
 9  qaz                          45.11
10  riley                        46.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  ichcubegern                  49.88
12  Owczar                       50.83
13  not_kevin                    50.97
14  WACWCA                       51.14
15  Raptor56                     51.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Cale S                       52.05
17  Isaac Lai                    52.64
18  bacyril                      52.75
19  Dene                         54.45
20  Jasiolek                     54.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  hssandwich                   54.67
22  Torch                        55.32
23  Daniel Wu                    55.62
24  G2013                        55.75
25  giorgi                       55.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  pdilla                       55.93
27  jasseri                      56.57
28  jaysammey777                 56.79
29  jjone fiffier                57.24
30  Regimaster                 1:00.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  thatkid                    1:01.91
32  Scruggsy13                 1:02.23
33  sneaklyfox                 1:03.10
34  bh13                       1:03.40
35  Ordway Persyn              1:04.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  timmthelion                1:06.73
37  ickathu                    1:07.38
38  Kenneth Svendson           1:08.56
39  Tx789                      1:09.58
40  CyanSandwich               1:09.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  notfeliks                  1:10.50
42  Sergeant Baboon            1:11.42
43  JustinTimeCuber            1:11.95
44  pyr14                      1:14.14
45  DuLe                       1:15.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  evileli                    1:17.39
47  h2f                        1:18.82
48  Bogdan                     1:20.05
49  LostGent                   1:26.04
50  Schmidt                    1:28.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  MarcelP                    1:44.20
52  Bubbagrub                  1:47.22
53  Reprobate                  1:49.03
54  YouCubing                  1:56.31
55  MatsBergsten               2:03.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  connorlacrosse             2:05.58
57  Lili Martin                3:32.23
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (37)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997               1:03.18
 2  Lapinsavant                1:12.42
 3  EMI                        1:19.97
 4  FaLoL                      1:25.25
 5  AustinReed                 1:25.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  ichcubegern                1:26.77
 7  qaz                        1:28.77
 8  Dene                       1:33.47
 9  Iggy                       1:33.62
10  cuberkid10                 1:34.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Raptor56                   1:37.56
12  pjk                        1:38.97
13  Keroma12                   1:40.09
14  bacyril                    1:40.09
15  Cale S                     1:41.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  giorgi                     1:50.61
17  Daniel Wu                  1:52.79
18  jaysammey777               1:55.50
19  Ordway Persyn              1:58.31
20  Scruggsy13                 2:00.30
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Regimaster                 2:00.51
22  notfeliks                  2:03.38
23  Tx789                      2:10.11
24  ickathu                    2:18.85
25  pyr14                      2:21.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  CyanSandwich               2:22.67
27  Kenneth Svendson           2:24.28
28  evileli                    2:28.01
29  DuLe                       2:30.48
30  JustinTimeCuber            2:31.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Bogdan                     2:40.89
32  Reprobate                  3:01.92
33  h2f                        3:15.51
34  sneaklyfox                 3:18.69
35  YouCubing                  3:26.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  MatsBergsten               4:29.57
37  MarcelP                    4:40.34
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  EMI                        2:29.08
 2  FaLoL                      2:42.94
 3  qaz                        2:49.69
 4  AustinReed                 2:52.49
 5  Dene                       2:53.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  bacyril                    2:57.45
 7  ichcubegern                3:03.85
 8  Keroma12                   3:05.83
 9  Raptor56                   3:31.52
10  jaysammey777               3:44.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Scruggsy13                 3:49.37
12  Ordway Persyn              3:56.85
13  Kenneth Svendson           4:49.52
14  CyanSandwich               5:10.81
15  Sergeant Baboon            5:31.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Reprobate                  5:40.00
17  YouCubing                  6:41.55
18  h2f                        7:07.71
19  MatsBergsten               9:38.35
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  FaLoL                      4:15.17
 2  bacyril                    4:16.40
 3  Dene                       4:21.42
 4  AustinReed                 4:44.88
 5  ichcubegern                5:07.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  jaysammey777               5:56.41
 7  Ordway Persyn              6:06.26
 8  Kenneth Svendson           7:32.17
 9  Reprobate                  7:44.30
10  Bogdan                     9:20.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  YouCubing                 11:19.81
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (54)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997                 16.43
 2  EMI                          17.50
 3  DanpHan                      17.98
 4  Lapinsavant                  18.09
 5  Iggy                         19.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  ichcubegern                  19.72
 7  AustinReed                   19.94
 8  qaz                          21.40
 9  pantu2000                    21.87
10  Daniel Wu                    22.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  giorgi                       22.69
12  hssandwich                   22.83
13  Isaac Lai                    22.89
14  Wookie                       22.99
15  Basil Herold                 23.95
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  cuberkid10                   24.17
17  sneaklyfox                   25.80
18  FaLoL                        25.84
19  Torch                        25.92
20  Jasiolek                     26.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Regimaster                   26.30
22  Owczar                       26.98
23  Dene                         28.00
24  jasseri                      28.33
25  jjone fiffier                28.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  notfeliks                    29.20
27  WACWCA                       29.23
28  Scruggsy13                   29.72
29  Sessinator                   30.04
30  Tx789                        31.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  jaysammey777                 34.01
32  bacyril                      34.23
33  Raptor56                     34.54
34  fourthreesix                 34.69
35  Kenneth Svendson             35.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Bogdan                       36.08
37  G2013                        36.60
38  thatkid                      36.87
39  FastCubeMaster               37.79
40  Cale S                       40.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  DuLe                         42.58
42  Bubbagrub                    43.08
43  h2f                          43.38
44  pyr14                        43.40
45  ickathu                      44.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  evileli                      46.50
47  d4m1no                       47.06
48  Schmidt                      47.97
49  CyanSandwich                 50.63
50  Keroma12                     51.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  arbivara                     58.22
52  LostGent                   1:05.58
53  YouCubing                  1:09.85
54  Ordway Persyn              1:10.66
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Cale S                     1:02.76
 2  qaz                        1:05.95
 3  Kenneth Svendson           1:09.45
 4  EMI                        1:46.82
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (26)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Basil Herold                  4.62
 2  Owczar                        5.76
 3  Jasiolek                      7.98
 4  hssandwich                    8.01
 5  EMI                           8.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AustinReed                   10.36
 7  Iggy                         10.65
 8  Isaac Lai                    11.05
 9  Lapinsavant                  12.56
10  Cale S                       13.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  CuberM                       13.97
12  MatsBergsten                 17.47
13  CyanSandwich                 18.47
14  Mike Hughey                  19.25
15  ichcubegern                  19.51
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  jaysammey777                 24.02
17  h2f                          27.61
18  SirWaffle                    28.12
19  Torch                        31.34
20  bacyril                      32.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  G2013                        40.83
22  Scruggsy13                   47.04
23  Sergeant Baboon            1:03.24
24  Schmidt                    1:05.34
25  Bogdan                     1:09.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  JustinTimeCuber            2:37.52
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (28)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Sessinator                   29.81
 2  Iggy                         30.93
 3  riley                        31.81
 4  CuberM                       33.86
 5  Cale S                       36.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  qaz                          55.29
 7  CyanSandwich                 55.58
 8  kamilprzyb                 1:01.68
 9  MatsBergsten               1:05.37
10  Mike Hughey                1:11.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  SirWaffle                  1:14.44
12  fourthreesix               1:15.58
13  EMI                        1:21.00
14  Torch                      1:27.23
15  h2f                        1:38.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  cmhardw                    1:38.48
17  G2013                      1:45.90
18  ichcubegern                1:48.92
19  Scruggsy13                 1:59.85
20  bacyril                    2:01.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Keroma12                   2:11.19
22  DuLe                       2:12.28
23  Rocky0701                  2:30.88
24  Sir E Brum                 3:15.66
25  Sergeant Baboon            3:25.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  jaysammey777               3:43.70
27  Bogdan                     4:38.63
28  Isaac Lai                  5:24.59
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Cale S                     2:41.35
 2  CyanSandwich               4:06.45
 3  MatsBergsten               5:06.11
 4  cmhardw                    7:15.77
 5  h2f                        9:22.17
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Cale S                     5:18.71
 2  MatsBergsten              11:48.29
 3  cmhardw                   13:46.29
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6 Blindfolded: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MatsBergsten              32:29.68
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  CyanSandwich              18.4
 2  kamilprzyb                15.8
 3  MatsBergsten              9.8
 4  Cale S                    9.6
 5  Berd                      5.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  h2f                       4.0
 7  EMI                       4.0
 8  Sergeant Baboon           2.4
 9  ichcubegern               1.8
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  qaz                          44.70
 2  bacyril                      46.35
 3  jaysammey777                 49.50
 4  G2013                      1:00.66
 5  EMI                        1:05.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Raptor56                   1:29.43
 7  MatsBergsten               2:09.22
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (35)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  EMI                          47.85
 2  Lapinsavant                  53.35
 3  DanpHan                      55.06
 4  AustinReed                   57.75
 5  cuberkid10                   58.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Iggy                         58.47
 7  riley                        59.81
 8  qaz                        1:04.34
 9  ichcubegern                1:08.33
10  FaLoL                      1:08.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Raptor56                   1:08.73
12  Isaac Lai                  1:11.92
13  bacyril                    1:14.18
14  Jasiolek                   1:14.44
15  Owczar                     1:17.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Torch                      1:19.94
17  Cale S                     1:20.40
18  jaysammey777               1:20.98
19  Scruggsy13                 1:24.35
20  sneaklyfox                 1:25.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  pantu2000                  1:26.41
22  Ordway Persyn              1:26.53
23  bh13                       1:26.59
24  Kenneth Svendson           1:26.60
25  G2013                      1:28.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  thatkid                    1:31.57
27  CyanSandwich               1:37.34
28  notfeliks                  1:41.79
29  timmthelion                1:42.03
30  Sergeant Baboon            1:44.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  h2f                        1:50.71
32  Bogdan                     1:51.80
33  Schmidt                    1:55.90
34  YouCubing                  2:39.36
35  MatsBergsten               2:53.93
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  EMI                        2:11.29
 2  cuberkid10                 2:33.69
 3  Iggy                       2:34.61
 4  ichcubegern                2:35.38
 5  qaz                        2:37.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  FaLoL                      2:38.70
 7  bacyril                    2:54.19
 8  Raptor56                   3:03.36
 9  Cale S                     3:17.53
10  jaysammey777               3:23.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Scruggsy13                 3:34.28
12  Ordway Persyn              3:41.17
13  notfeliks                  3:52.19
14  Kenneth Svendson           3:54.94
15  CyanSandwich               4:38.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Bogdan                     4:45.84
17  h2f                        5:25.96
18  YouCubing                  6:28.86
19  MatsBergsten               8:40.02
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Raptor56                      1.40
 2  jaysammey777                  1.43
 3  Scruggsy13                    1.59
 4  cuberkid10                    1.76
 5  Schmidt                       2.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Tx789                         3.05
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Raptor56                      3.39
 2  Scruggsy13                    3.81
 3  jaysammey777                  4.77
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (40)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Cale S                        3.26
 2  Isaac Lai                     3.45
 3  Wookie                        3.46
 4  jjone fiffier                 3.57
 5  lejitcuber                    3.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  hssandwich                    3.84
 7  Jasiolek                      4.93
 8  Wilhelm                       5.21
 9  EMI                           5.55
10  pantu2000                     5.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  qaz                           6.08
12  Iggy                          6.08
13  connorlacrosse                6.20
14  Owczar                        6.48
15  AustinReed                    6.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  cuberkid10                    6.81
17  Tx789                         7.09
18  bacyril                       7.29
19  Matei N.                      7.34
20  ichcubegern                   7.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  riley                         7.82
22  Scruggsy13                    7.87
23  giorgi                        8.78
24  Torch                         9.64
25  pyr14                         9.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  CyanSandwich                  9.82
27  Bogdan                       10.30
28  YouCubing                    10.49
29  FaLoL                        10.59
30  jaysammey777                 11.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Daniel Wu                    11.94
32  Ordway Persyn                12.11
33  Lili Martin                  12.60
34  JustinTimeCuber              13.28
35  DuLe                         16.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  h2f                          17.13
37  LostGent                     17.68
38  Bubbagrub                    17.77
39  Schmidt                      19.03
40  MatsBergsten                 22.17
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  qaz                           7.13
 2  Perff                         8.29
 3  pyr14                        11.89
 4  EMI                          13.50
 5  giorgi                       13.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Kenneth Svendson             14.23
 7  Scruggsy13                   15.15
 8  Schmidt                      16.14
 9  YouCubing                    16.50
10  jaysammey777                 19.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  h2f                          22.41
12  arbivara                     27.23
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (46)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Isaac Lai                     3.35
 2  hssandwich                    3.72
 3  Daniel Wu                     3.73
 4  Iggy                          3.98
 5  lejitcuber                    4.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  ickathu                       4.50
 7  AustinReed                    5.30
 8  bacyril                       5.34
 9  DuLe                          5.36
10  bh13                          5.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  pyr14                         5.46
12  cuberkid10                    5.51
13  pantu2000                     5.59
14  SuperDuperCuber               5.69
15  Cale S                        5.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  ichcubegern                   5.92
17  Regimaster                    5.95
18  Thabares                      5.99
19  Raptor56                      6.08
20  Owczar                        6.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  sneaklyfox                    6.16
22  EMI                           6.35
23  jaysammey777                  6.40
24  Wookie                        6.77
25  qaz                           6.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  giorgi                        6.97
27  Torch                         7.01
28  Tx789                         7.02
29  Jasiolek                      7.04
30  FaLoL                         7.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  YouCubing                     7.78
32  Matei N.                      8.25
33  JustinTimeCuber               8.27
34  Ordway Persyn                 8.62
35  Scruggsy13                    8.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  KubeRush                      9.02
37  Kenneth Svendson              9.19
38  notfeliks                     9.38
39  Isaacattack                  10.23
40  CyanSandwich                 10.30
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  connorlacrosse               10.79
42  Schmidt                      11.10
43  Sergeant Baboon              13.38
44  Bubbagrub                    15.69
45  LostGent                     17.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Lili Martin                  19.96
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (24)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Iggy                       1:15.18
 2  JianhanC                   1:16.00
 3  jaysammey777               1:18.53
 4  cuberkid10                 1:30.13
 5  AustinReed                 1:30.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  FaLoL                      1:30.85
 7  bacyril                    1:31.79
 8  Isaac Lai                  1:35.70
 9  Raptor56                   1:38.05
10  Sergeant Baboon            1:41.51
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  EMI                        1:52.91
12  Daniel Wu                  1:53.26
13  Dene                       1:54.43
14  giorgi                     1:59.96
15  Scruggsy13                 2:14.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Cale S                     2:19.17
17  pyr14                      2:20.74
18  ickathu                    2:21.93
19  Tx789                      2:23.07
20  Bogdan                     3:00.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Ordway Persyn              3:11.23
22  CyanSandwich               3:29.64
23  YouCubing                  3:36.88
24  MatsBergsten               7:17.90
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (23)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  EMI                          12.28
 2  Raptor56                     12.30
 3  obatake                      14.52
 4  not_kevin                    14.73
 5  Iggy                         17.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  hssandwich                   19.72
 7  qaz                          20.49
 8  AustinReed                   23.11
 9  Cale S                       24.34
10  cuberkid10                   25.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Daniel Wu                    30.19
12  Tx789                        38.35
13  bacyril                      41.88
14  YouCubing                    48.18
15  Isaac Lai                    51.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  jaysammey777                 51.34
17  DuLe                         52.10
18  Bogdan                       52.17
19  pyr14                        52.64
20  FaLoL                      1:01.30
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Schmidt                    1:16.52
22  ichcubegern                1:39.30
23  Ordway Persyn              1:58.62
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (23)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  okayama                   24.8
 2  guusrs                    25.2
 3  Cale S                    25.2
 4  EMI                       25.8
 5  TheDubDubJr               26.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Attila                    26.4
 7  Raptor56                  26.6
 8  Mark Boyanowski           27.2
 9  h2f                       29.8
10  ichcubegern               29.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  CyanSandwich              30.8
12  G2013                     31.0
13  Bubbagrub                 32.8
14  AndersB                   33.6
15  Bogdan                    34.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Mike Hughey               34.6
17  arbivara                  35.0
18  AustinReed                35.6
19  andersonaap               42.2
20  Isaac Lai                 45.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Ordway Persyn             49.0
22  YouCubing                 58.2
23  Owczar                    62.0
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## asacuber (Jan 3, 2017)

When is this coming out for 2016?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 3, 2017)

asacuber said:


> When is this coming out for 2016?


From the thread for week 52:


Mike Hughey said:


> Just a warning - we are currently having some technical difficulties getting the first week of the new year posted. Bear with us and we'll try to get it posted as soon as we can.





MatsBergsten said:


> this comp is still open until the next one is up





MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, in a day or two (after this is final).


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 3, 2017)

lol... I only competed in one competition, at the start of 2016. Not surprising that I only have 5 points and am 315 overall lol


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2017)

OK, I use this thread also for 2016!

First the sum all of 52 contests for 2016, grand total and per each event:
Congrats to Torch who without doubt was the most successful cuber in the weeklies last year.
Then of course also to cuberkid and Bogdan!
As of fourth place it may illustrate that you can go far in these competitions just by competing in
lots of events every week. Even with very bad times.

*Total points all events*(467)

13226 Torch
10703 cuberkid10
8828 Bogdan
6612 MatsBergsten
5807 G2013
5325 TcubesAK
5227 Isaac Lai
5048 Ordway Persyn
4902 h2f
4827 Jacck
4735 FastCubeMaster
4043 pantu2000
4008 kbrune
3794 Jbacboy
3763 the super cuber
3582 DGCubes
3555 WACWCA
3549 YouCubing
3462 Iggy
3230 mafergut
3204 hssandwich
3204 CyanSandwich
3128 Tx789
3109 RyuKagamine
3027 Keroma12
2882 EDDDY
2881 GenTheThief
2875 asacuber
2857 gateway cuber
2619 jaysammey777
2391 ichcubegern
2350 sqAree
2334 Kenneth Svendson
2173 Deri Nata Wijaya
2044 kamilprzyb
2013 DanpHan
1991 Shaky Hands
1979 One Wheel
1962 muchacho
1907 LostGent
1869 Dene
1869 Alea
1813 APdRF
1800 arbivara
1760 Lapinsavant
1641 pyr14
1557 username...
1521 LipeCarneiro
1462 fastfingers777
1432 qaz
1398 Bubbagrub
1337 Cale S
1251 MarcelP
1211 TheDubDubJr
1116 Sitkhom
1087 ViliusRibinskas
1041 fabdabs1234
1026 bryson azzopard
1024 Raptor56
950 okayama
928 PDT
904 JustinTimeCuber
867 ConfusedCubing
862 theos
844 Selkie
795 MLGCubez
784 Skefull
760 Now3852
759 AlphaSheep
753 KGB
747 YoAkshYo
745 hamfaceman
738 JoshuaStacker
710 OLLiver
709 connorlacrosse
709 26doober
704 obelisk477
698 Jake Donnelly
677 xsrvmy
676 MFCuber
660 Tommy Kiprillis
658 JonnyWhoopes
646 Daniel Lin
636 big_moe5
624 charlesmgb5
619 Heart_Johnson
584 Sir Cube-a-lot
574 hackertyper492
564 Mark Boyanowski
557 DaBall
546 Basil Herold
531 turtwig
522 epride17
513 earth2dan
507 SomKindOfMonstr
503 Perff
486 shadowslice e
479 Jason Green
464 cuber8208
452 giorgi
423 srnapls
420 hagner
413 kake123
411 pjk
403 Rcuber123
402 Thecuberrr
392 Roman
390 Yoshi-San
388 evileli
367 uyneb2000
340 The Rubik Mai
331 JSChae
329 GhostBear53
325 EMI
319 jonlin
310 TheRubiksCombo
304 Randomno
290 CubeBird
289 EmperorZant
285 Abhay Singh Tomar
283 lejitcuber
282 NZCuber
272 jjone fiffier
268 typeman5
268 TheSilverBeluga
266 Micki
265 guusrs
263 bulletpal
262 Sergeant Baboon
262 PurpleBanana
259 Schmidt
257 James Hake
256 jasseri
253 Jaycee
249 bogdan1234
248 Altha
241 Owczar
238 Loiloiloi
234 bh13
233 KSNCubed
232 Cube All Day
228 Gage4c
226 CornerCutter
225 rodrigoguitar
225 Shadowslice
224 Imran Rahman
224 Slowto Speedy
221 [email protected]
220 aabhasm
220 Joao Santos
219 Doudou
216 Attila
213 Sessinator
213 1davey29
212 azaryabednego
212 aybuck37
212 keone
208 chriscuber123
207 RWL
202 ronaldm
199 Awder
198 OeufDeVache
193 Moops
191 Wookie
184 pd159
183 Pragitya
180 Sadimk
177 Daniel Wu
171 joeydunn22
171 [email protected]
166 JianhanC
160 AustinReed
158 kameron9291
158 Lid
156 shortey
155 survfour
151 irontwig
146 HawaiiLife745
145 IMSLOW1097
145 tigermaxi
142 SpeedcuberJH
141 Rocky0701
135 ARandomCuber
134 Dadocuber
133 Edmund
133 emolover
131 Yetiowin
131 CaptainB
131 No Cube Unsolved
129 YTCuber
129 biscuit
128 crazycube98
128 schapel
127 tozies24
125 Berd
124 JDcuber
123 Reinier Schippers
123 CapriPhonix
122 not_kevin
120 Newcuber000
119 rishirs321
119 joopsmarko
119 Li Duo
119 4BLD
116 Davis Brewster
115 Speedysolver
115 FistoFan32
114 JPNoone
114 Andrew Clayton
114 JakeAK
113 KraftDamus
113 Amelia Cheng
111 teboecubes
110 Pritesh Lunkad
108 slinky773
108 cutecuber
107 CLL Smooth
106 shreyasatre
105 Juliette Sébastien
104 Mieeetek4
104 CJK
103 slow
103 Wannabefeliks
102 thecuber3
99 Matei N.
99 Nosae Semaj
99 Thrasher989
99 Agguzi
99 Charles Jerome
97 posaidon0802
95 LL Cool Skip
94 notfeliks
94 Dr.Knockers
93 xXPunchWoodXx
93 JasonK
93 FakeMMAP
92 MattheoDW
92 Neel Gore
92 Mike Hughey
90 Ethan Donecoff
88 420Cubeit
87 toppo
86 ilovecube1224
84 Myachii
84 Nihahhat
83 Julian Favell
83 raresbancescu
82 AndersB
81 SuperMud
80 lenguyentankiet
80 Robert Vulpe
80 CubingCuber1
79 Isaacattack
79 Isaac VM
79 therubikscombo
77 oyyq99999
76 slh01slh
76 Scruggsy13
76 Kestin
74 cubefan4848
74 AcidicCuber
74 mickael
71 Piotrek
71 thecubingmagician
70 Mathias
66 port
66 Sean Hartman
66 Franklin
66 jotak7
65 Duncan Butcher
64 Mikel
64 Ranzha
64 bgcatfan
63 cmart592
62 MattyAB
61 RobinFlick
59 CubingCraze
59 Garrett C.
58 MonteCuber
58 EWCuber
57 uesyuu
57 zipper
57 ender9994
56 [email protected]
56 Ninos Tsomak
55 Ghost Cuber
54 nalralz
54 partyjp
53 EthanS
53 ComputerGuy365
53 ESCool
52 TooMutch
52 Njcuber
49 Tom01098
48 Metallic Silver
47 mouisaac
47 CrzyCbzz
47 kawazaki
47 JLPCubing
46 Referee1234
46 Meow
45 Walrusizer
45 ZurfyCubez
45 Malkom
45 Nisheeth
44 Seanliu
44 rhaxx
44 EntireTV
44 evil_christ
43 1SkaterGirl33
43 TheMHCuber
43 ryanbkmn
43 JWcuber
42 Kit Clement
42 lucadaboss10
42 QuantumDestroyer
41 QUASAR
41 EliPuzzler
41 C2F6C6
39 mrjames113083
39 Enigma615
38 Atomix
36 richardye1
36 MrDood
35 elljay
35 barns
35 Zachary Palan
34 TwistAL
34 EminentCuber
34 Sujisan
34 Wesley Twiggs
33 kid who cubes
33 cubefanatic
32 alex insolito
32 fernblaze
32 goodatthis
32 Treecuber456
32 theosza
32 [email protected]
31 mintondo
31 ThatGermanDuck
31 Javier
31 CubingGenius
31 brad711
30 fodorgreta
30 Michael Vo
29 kplasma
29 GoldCubes29
29 YddEd
29 Sidster
29 oliviervlcube
28 IridiuM
28 PaintballCat
28 FinnTheCuber101
27 CuberXtremE
27 [email protected]
26 [email protected]
26 TheCubingPotato
26 JJB127
25 ArcanumHav0c
25 weatherman223
25 ethan_ancell
24 SweetSolver
24 YukiTanaka
24 HotPotatoM
24 sadiqahmed
24 Matthew Cubermann
23 Nithin steven
23 kinch2002
23 JFCuber
23 Poketube6681
23 bolage
22 abnerpthen
22 kartikey
21 obatake
21 Swenks
21 ericstrutinski
21 ottozing
21 PianoCube
21 Cubing HQ
21 Matthew_Dieckmann
21 Jon Persson
20 AmbroseBently
20 MLGSheep1
20 ThomasJE
19 MichaelErskine
19 Diego Zambrano
19 Daigo
19 Rafael Balderas
19 Rnewms
19 bosscuber
18 Joe Da Poe
18 Omegacubing
18 y235
18 jetli3713
18 Julio R.
18 virginia
18 Matt Piriya
18 mDiPalma
18 Gamerr411
18 Aeron
18 James LeFevre
17 mycube
17 Hydraboss
17 Kymvni
17 jojo1189
17 Matthew Cubermann
17 Rok
17 abp4343
16 GTemples27
16 Matthew Anderson
16 ljackstar
16 Darclad
15 Physfaxe
15 sam596
15 Matthew Dieckmann
15 skellingtoncube
15 Stuurd
14 mpowend
14 onotee
14 Paarth Chhabra
13 TheoLyh
13 mikefield
13 SuperZecton
13 deathbat
13 Chu Kei Yuen
12 gokulp
12 Camilo Chapman
12 BlueberryCuber
11 vishwajith
11 moralsh
11 Davidwestlgrw
11 cooper
11 [email protected]
11 marscky
11 Alfonzo
10 Silentq
10 DeChef
10 PeakeHaus
10 Ragecuber
9 GrunT
9 LyrikTech
9 [email protected]
9 Dystoxic
9 mysteriously dyslexic
8 KubeRush
8 Gagandeep12
8 hcfong
8 mckael
7 MindlessCubing
7 AlexTheGreater
7 Shiv3r
7 m_c_and_h
7 6X Squared
6 sunder sarvanan
6 KeepOnCubing
6 CubingFTW
6 tjp8153
6 [email protected]
5 2lol555
4 SpeedSpin
4 DF1229
4 AidenRamshaw
4 Marija
4 CoderPythonX
4 tpolakov
3 femolos
*2x2x2*(331)

1638 WACWCA
1605 cuberkid10
1508 G2013
1406 Torch
1241 pantu2000
909 Bogdan
825 Isaac Lai
785 asacuber
781 FastCubeMaster
769 TcubesAK
689 mafergut
682 Jbacboy
674 Tx789
671 LostGent
664 Ordway Persyn
602 hssandwich
586 muchacho
527 DGCubes
503 CyanSandwich
493 ichcubegern
473 h2f
460 Iggy
458 gateway cuber
425 username...
393 kbrune
354 YouCubing
352 the super cuber
345 GenTheThief
337 JustinTimeCuber
336 Skefull
332 sqAree
323 pyr14
319 EDDDY
305 jaysammey777
294 Cale S
287 Kenneth Svendson
284 MFCuber
281 Lapinsavant
275 MarcelP
265 ViliusRibinskas
265 Bubbagrub
245 connorlacrosse
244 arbivara
242 qaz
235 LipeCarneiro
225 Sitkhom
222 PDT
219 JoshuaStacker
203 RyuKagamine
194 DanpHan
194 Alea
185 One Wheel
185 MLGCubez
184 MatsBergsten
181 fabdabs1234
180 TheDubDubJr
178 APdRF
177 Sir Cube-a-lot
172 ConfusedCubing
171 fastfingers777
170 Basil Herold
166 Jacck
162 OLLiver
155 Deri Nata Wijaya
139 big_moe5
135 Cube All Day
134 hamfaceman
134 Now3852
133 Jake Donnelly
128 hagner
126 hackertyper492
125 charlesmgb5
123 uyneb2000
120 1davey29
117 26doober
115 Tommy Kiprillis
114 PurpleBanana
114 Shaky Hands
108 Jason Green
103 epride17
103 xsrvmy
101 DaBall
100 KGB
98 Rcuber123
96 bryson azzopard
96 theos
96 [email protected]
95 shadowslice e
93 Mark Boyanowski
93 JonnyWhoopes
93 bogdan1234
92 SomKindOfMonstr
91 AlphaSheep
88 joeydunn22
88 Imran Rahman
86 turtwig
85 TheRubiksCombo
83 Abhay Singh Tomar
80 Loiloiloi
78 chriscuber123
77 Thecuberrr
77 Owczar
76 JPNoone
76 Gage4c
74 RWL
71 emolover
70 earth2dan
69 bulletpal
68 jonlin
67 obelisk477
67 aybuck37
66 Schmidt
65 Edmund
64 Keroma12
64 lejitcuber
64 Randomno
64 Matei N.
64 slow
63 KSNCubed
63 CornerCutter
61 jjone fiffier
61 srnapls
59 James Hake
57 GhostBear53
56 jasseri
56 cuber8208
56 Joao Santos
55 YTCuber
54 aabhasm
53 Selkie
52 JSChae
52 Dadocuber
50 Pragitya
50 Yoshi-San
49 HawaiiLife745
49 [email protected]
49 CaptainB
48 Davis Brewster
47 kamilprzyb
47 Micki
45 teboecubes
44 Andrew Clayton
44 rhaxx
44 azaryabednego
44 kameron9291
44 Slowto Speedy
43 kake123
43 CubeBird
43 NZCuber
43 tigermaxi
42 rishirs321
42 SpeedcuberJH
41 Thrasher989
41 Awder
40 ARandomCuber
39 The Rubik Mai
38 IMSLOW1097
38 biscuit
38 cutecuber
37 AustinReed
37 Jaycee
37 Agguzi
36 Daniel Wu
36 cmart592
36 EmperorZant
36 4BLD
36 Lid
35 EMI
35 pd159
34 MattyAB
34 TwistAL
33 Wookie
33 Shadowslice
33 ilovecube1224
32 Sean Hartman
32 JakeAK
31 Altha
31 shortey
31 Li Duo
31 FakeMMAP
30 CrzyCbzz
30 MattheoDW
30 Juliette Sébastien
30 bh13
29 slh01slh
29 kid who cubes
29 EthanS
29 Ethan Donecoff
29 No Cube Unsolved
28 Isaacattack
28 RobinFlick
28 keone
28 therubikscombo
28 AcidicCuber
28 thecuber3
27 Raptor56
27 Referee1234
27 Franklin
27 survfour
26 [email protected]
26 Amelia Cheng
25 Newcuber000
25 Robert Vulpe
25 Charles Jerome
24 Walrusizer
24 evileli
24 Yetiowin
24 Doudou
24 CLL Smooth
24 ender9994
24 sadiqahmed
24 C2F6C6
23 nalralz
23 xXPunchWoodXx
23 posaidon0802
23 Pritesh Lunkad
23 MonteCuber
23 schapel
22 Mieeetek4
22 kartikey
22 TooMutch
22 OeufDeVache
22 Neel Gore
22 Tom01098
22 raresbancescu
22 CubingCuber1
21 1SkaterGirl33
21 LL Cool Skip
21 Wannabefeliks
21 420Cubeit
21 jotak7
20 Seanliu
20 lucadaboss10
20 Dr.Knockers
20 partyjp
20 Sadimk
20 ThomasJE
19 JFCuber
19 EliPuzzler
19 tozies24
19 Garrett C.
19 bosscuber
18 cubefan4848
18 Isaac VM
18 Julio R.
18 toppo
18 CapriPhonix
18 brad711
17 weatherman223
17 MrDood
17 JDcuber
16 Speedysolver
16 CubingCraze
16 ZurfyCubez
16 Myachii
16 joopsmarko
16 Darclad
16 Javier
15 EntireTV
15 ronaldm
15 Scruggsy13
15 Mathias
15 TheCubingPotato
15 FinnTheCuber101
14 notfeliks
14 QuantumDestroyer
14 Hydraboss
14 Malkom
14 [email protected]
14 Metallic Silver
14 Enigma615
14 JWcuber
13 mintondo
13 ComputerGuy365
13 ryanbkmn
12 SuperMud
12 Ghost Cuber
12 ArcanumHav0c
12 Kestin
12 lenguyentankiet
12 Duncan Butcher
11 Swenks
11 cooper
11 [email protected]
11 elljay
11 thecubingmagician
11 EWCuber
11 [email protected]
10 Cubing HQ
9 Rocky0701
9 LyrikTech
9 MLGSheep1
9 Zachary Palan
9 mickael
8 KubeRush
8 CuberXtremE
8 EminentCuber
8 Matthew Anderson
8 Joe Da Poe
8 Poketube6681
8 Diego Zambrano
8 zipper
8 hcfong
8 PaintballCat
8 FistoFan32
8 KraftDamus
8 James LeFevre
7 abnerpthen
7 m_c_and_h
7 jojo1189
7 Gamerr411
7 bgcatfan
6 Sergeant Baboon
6 Sujisan
6 abp4343
5 GrunT
5 GoldCubes29
5 bolage
4 Moops
4 fodorgreta
4 ericstrutinski
4 AidenRamshaw
4 Aeron
4 skellingtoncube
3 MindlessCubing
3 Gagandeep12
3 femolos
3 Michael Vo
3 CubingFTW
3 HotPotatoM
3 Matthew Cubermann
*3x3x3 *(395)

1939 cuberkid10
1772 Torch
1540 G2013
1325 pantu2000
1214 Bogdan
1100 DanpHan
1090 FastCubeMaster
1064 Ordway Persyn
1007 Jbacboy
986 WACWCA
984 TcubesAK
957 LostGent
955 Isaac Lai
819 asacuber
767 Keroma12
766 fastfingers777
750 Kenneth Svendson
740 mafergut
726 Tx789
687 MarcelP
670 DGCubes
664 muchacho
662 hssandwich
648 Iggy
640 h2f
608 Lapinsavant
581 username...
570 CyanSandwich
555 ichcubegern
543 gateway cuber
505 kbrune
501 Deri Nata Wijaya
494 Perff
448 EDDDY
442 Skefull
432 Dene
403 GenTheThief
394 giorgi
385 JustinTimeCuber
378 jaysammey777
354 the super cuber
354 sqAree
352 YouCubing
343 PDT
329 LipeCarneiro
329 Alea
327 Sitkhom
318 qaz
304 MatsBergsten
301 Jason Green
289 YoAkshYo
278 arbivara
274 Bubbagrub
273 hagner
263 ViliusRibinskas
263 Shaky Hands
262 hackertyper492
250 obelisk477
246 APdRF
237 Cale S
231 MLGCubez
229 ConfusedCubing
228 OLLiver
224 fabdabs1234
221 TheSilverBeluga
220 Sir Cube-a-lot
210 One Wheel
208 Daniel Lin
204 turtwig
204 KGB
202 Jacck
200 jasseri
195 Doudou
192 Now3852
189 typeman5
186 evileli
182 MFCuber
179 pjk
175 pyr14
169 26doober
167 TheDubDubJr
165 Jake Donnelly
161 RyuKagamine
160 xsrvmy
155 hamfaceman
145 jonlin
143 Selkie
142 shadowslice e
141 Sergeant Baboon
138 Tommy Kiprillis
138 theos
136 connorlacrosse
136 uyneb2000
134 DaBall
132 AlphaSheep
131 Sessinator
130 SomKindOfMonstr
126 earth2dan
123 Pragitya
121 Basil Herold
119 bryson azzopard
116 big_moe5
116 Heart_Johnson
113 Thecuberrr
108 CornerCutter
107 Randomno
107 JonnyWhoopes
107 FistoFan32
104 JoshuaStacker
101 keone
99 Speedysolver
99 bogdan1234
98 Imran Rahman
97 TheRubiksCombo
97 Cube All Day
95 Abhay Singh Tomar
95 Shadowslice
94 Mark Boyanowski
92 cuber8208
91 1davey29
91 charlesmgb5
90 bh13
89 bulletpal
89 PurpleBanana
88 epride17
88 [email protected]
86 EMI
85 GhostBear53
85 Gage4c
84 lejitcuber
83 Schmidt
83 rodrigoguitar
83 HawaiiLife745
83 Julian Favell
82 RWL
81 Yoshi-San
81 Loiloiloi
77 rishirs321
74 IMSLOW1097
74 CubeBird
73 crazycube98
71 JSChae
70 EmperorZant
69 Rcuber123
68 Edmund
67 azaryabednego
66 KSNCubed
66 Raptor56
66 kake123
66 NZCuber
65 [email protected]
64 srnapls
63 jjone fiffier
63 The Rubik Mai
62 Agguzi
60 toppo
59 Moops
59 shreyasatre
59 mickael
58 posaidon0802
58 ARandomCuber
57 Dadocuber
56 Rocky0701
56 biscuit
56 Ninos Tsomak
56 Awder
55 Jaycee
54 Owczar
54 CaptainB
54 cutecuber
53 AndersB
53 ESCool
51 joeydunn22
50 Micki
48 bgcatfan
47 aabhasm
47 tigermaxi
47 survfour
46 chriscuber123
46 SpeedcuberJH
46 slinky773
46 Meow
45 Daniel Wu
45 Juliette Sébastien
44 Wookie
43 Reinier Schippers
43 TheMHCuber
42 AustinReed
42 xXPunchWoodXx
42 Nosae Semaj
41 QUASAR
41 Ethan Donecoff
40 not_kevin
40 ilovecube1224
40 James Hake
40 Slowto Speedy
39 Newcuber000
39 Myachii
39 slow
38 shortey
38 Li Duo
37 schapel
37 Wannabefeliks
37 lenguyentankiet
37 Lid
36 Isaacattack
36 slh01slh
36 richardye1
36 pd159
36 JakeAK
36 thecubingmagician
35 Sadimk
35 therubikscombo
35 KraftDamus
35 No Cube Unsolved
34 Yetiowin
34 Sean Hartman
34 Joao Santos
33 Andrew Clayton
33 Altha
33 RobinFlick
33 tozies24
32 fernblaze
32 goodatthis
32 Neel Gore
32 Njcuber
31 nalralz
31 ronaldm
31 MattheoDW
31 Robert Vulpe
31 thecuber3
30 TooMutch
30 Pritesh Lunkad
30 CJK
29 YTCuber
29 kplasma
29 ComputerGuy365
29 MonteCuber
29 kawazaki
29 Sidster
28 mouisaac
28 notfeliks
28 evil_christ
28 Thrasher989
28 JLPCubing
28 Duncan Butcher
28 jotak7
28 4BLD
27 Roman
27 Isaac VM
27 cmart592
27 Scruggsy13
27 raresbancescu
27 ryanbkmn
26 cubefan4848
26 Matei N.
26 JJB127
26 CubingCuber1
25 teboecubes
25 ethan_ancell
24 LL Cool Skip
24 Seanliu
24 QuantumDestroyer
24 CLL Smooth
24 Mathias
24 Nisheeth
24 mrjames113083
24 Charles Jerome
24 Matthew Cubermann
23 Nithin steven
23 partyjp
23 OeufDeVache
23 Treecuber456
23 CapriPhonix
22 IridiuM
22 lucadaboss10
22 Dr.Knockers
22 EliPuzzler
22 AcidicCuber
22 420Cubeit
22 Amelia Cheng
21 Walrusizer
21 kamilprzyb
21 EntireTV
21 Jon Persson
20 AmbroseBently
20 joopsmarko
20 ender9994
19 SuperMud
19 Mieeetek4
19 CuberXtremE
19 Metallic Silver
19 aybuck37
19 Referee1234
19 Wesley Twiggs
19 Rafael Balderas
19 JDcuber
18 Omegacubing
18 Malkom
18 jetli3713
18 virginia
18 Matt Piriya
18 [email protected]
17 ZurfyCubez
17 Michael Vo
17 [email protected]
17 zipper
17 Rok
17 CubingGenius
17 C2F6C6
16 GTemples27
16 MattyAB
16 Sujisan
16 Davis Brewster
16 elljay
16 Matthew_Dieckmann
15 Physfaxe
15 sam596
15 Javier
15 Matthew Dieckmann
15 Stuurd
14 mpowend
14 onotee
14 HotPotatoM
14 EWCuber
14 Matthew Cubermann
14 JWcuber
13 TheoLyh
13 ljackstar
13 mikefield
13 SuperZecton
13 deathbat
13 PaintballCat
13 ArcanumHav0c
13 Mike Hughey
13 FinnTheCuber101
13 Chu Kei Yuen
13 brad711
12 gokulp
12 Camilo Chapman
12 GoldCubes29
12 Kymvni
12 BlueberryCuber
12 Tom01098
12 oliviervlcube
11 MLGSheep1
11 vishwajith
11 abnerpthen
11 Davidwestlgrw
11 mintondo
11 Diego Zambrano
11 Kestin
11 MrDood
11 Gamerr411
11 marscky
10 Silentq
10 CubingCraze
10 Swenks
10 Joe Da Poe
10 DeChef
10 PeakeHaus
10 Franklin
10 [email protected]
10 James LeFevre
10 Ragecuber
9 [email protected]
9 Dystoxic
9 Garrett C.
9 Zachary Palan
9 mysteriously dyslexic
8 fodorgreta
8 weatherman223
8 theosza
8 mckael
8 Aeron
7 AlexTheGreater
7 Shiv3r
7 Poketube6681
7 TheCubingPotato
7 Enigma615
7 abp4343
6 sunder sarvanan
6 KeepOnCubing
6 tjp8153
6 [email protected]
6 skellingtoncube
5 Gagandeep12
5 2lol555
4 GrunT
4 SpeedSpin
4 DF1229
4 Marija
4 CoderPythonX
4 bolage
4 tpolakov
*4x4x4*(191)

1167 cuberkid10
1089 Torch
931 G2013
744 Bogdan
637 Isaac Lai
522 Ordway Persyn
507 h2f
490 Jbacboy
473 FastCubeMaster
399 TcubesAK
377 mafergut
357 MatsBergsten
355 kbrune
335 Dene
334 Kenneth Svendson
321 EDDDY
313 One Wheel
312 Iggy
283 LipeCarneiro
273 MarcelP
264 YouCubing
262 CyanSandwich
261 Lapinsavant
238 DGCubes
236 ichcubegern
225 jaysammey777
222 pantu2000
220 RyuKagamine
210 Keroma12
207 Bubbagrub
206 Jacck
206 GenTheThief
202 Shaky Hands
197 gateway cuber
192 PDT
192 Tx789
187 sqAree
182 Alea
162 Sitkhom
155 APdRF
154 asacuber
146 the super cuber
144 hssandwich
144 qaz
140 arbivara
130 OLLiver
120 Selkie
119 TheDubDubJr
118 evileli
114 obelisk477
113 LostGent
111 ViliusRibinskas
111 fastfingers777
110 Now3852
108 26doober
108 earth2dan
105 xsrvmy
95 ConfusedCubing
93 fabdabs1234
93 hackertyper492
90 theos
88 YoAkshYo
86 bryson azzopard
85 MLGCubez
82 JoshuaStacker
81 DaBall
78 Tommy Kiprillis
77 username...
75 JonnyWhoopes
73 cuber8208
73 hamfaceman
71 JustinTimeCuber
70 WACWCA
70 Jason Green
69 muchacho
68 Mark Boyanowski
68 KGB
62 Thecuberrr
61 Heart_Johnson
58 rodrigoguitar
58 srnapls
57 Gage4c
56 kake123
56 charlesmgb5
55 shadowslice e
55 epride17
55 Yoshi-San
54 bh13
50 jjone fiffier
49 Sergeant Baboon
47 Rocky0701
47 GhostBear53
47 CubeBird
45 Schmidt
45 Cale S
45 Jake Donnelly
45 emolover
44 azaryabednego
43 turtwig
43 SomKindOfMonstr
42 Moops
42 The Rubik Mai
40 AlphaSheep
40 crazycube98
40 big_moe5
39 JasonK
37 bulletpal
37 NZCuber
37 Awder
36 pyr14
35 biscuit
33 EmperorZant
32 Micki
29 Myachii
29 CJK
28 Reinier Schippers
28 Imran Rahman
27 DanpHan
27 TheRubiksCombo
27 Pritesh Lunkad
27 Lid
26 schapel
26 Li Duo
26 Slowto Speedy
25 Wookie
25 Daniel Wu
25 Dadocuber
24 Yetiowin
24 pd159
24 survfour
23 Raptor56
23 Owczar
23 Jaycee
23 JSChae
23 James Hake
22 EMI
22 notfeliks
22 pjk
22 shortey
22 Sadimk
21 Mikel
21 Altha
21 Dr.Knockers
21 CLL Smooth
21 Robert Vulpe
20 not_kevin
20 lejitcuber
20 PurpleBanana
20 zipper
20 Neel Gore
19 jonlin
19 Shadowslice
19 CapriPhonix
19 No Cube Unsolved
18 Amelia Cheng
17 IMSLOW1097
17 Isaac VM
17 ronaldm
17 raresbancescu
17 jotak7
16 LL Cool Skip
16 joopsmarko
16 OeufDeVache
16 Sir Cube-a-lot
16 cutecuber
15 connorlacrosse
15 Mieeetek4
14 Rcuber123
14 JDcuber
13 cubefan4848
13 ender9994
13 bogdan1234
13 420Cubeit
12 Sujisan
12 tigermaxi
12 Kestin
12 4BLD
11 posaidon0802
10 Pragitya
10 lenguyentankiet
9 SuperMud
9 CubingCraze
9 toppo
8 MattyAB
8 tozies24
7 fodorgreta
7 HotPotatoM
7 EWCuber
6 theosza
6 Aeron
5 Franklin
*5x5x5*(137)

816 Torch
750 cuberkid10
640 Bogdan
435 Ordway Persyn
392 MatsBergsten
360 TcubesAK
332 Isaac Lai
325 kbrune
304 Dene
281 FastCubeMaster
269 RyuKagamine
262 h2f
232 YouCubing
223 mafergut
223 Jacck
220 One Wheel
219 Shaky Hands
214 Kenneth Svendson
210 pjk
198 Lapinsavant
188 fastfingers777
186 GenTheThief
166 Iggy
163 jaysammey777
161 Keroma12
154 arbivara
150 CyanSandwich
145 sqAree
143 Alea
141 EDDDY
139 DGCubes
134 Tx789
131 APdRF
113 Selkie
108 Raptor56
107 Cale S
102 Sitkhom
100 Jbacboy
97 gateway cuber
93 earth2dan
89 xsrvmy
84 pyr14
79 epride17
78 theos
71 bryson azzopard
71 DaBall
64 TheDubDubJr
63 JonnyWhoopes
60 LipeCarneiro
58 username...
54 Heart_Johnson
47 DanpHan
47 cuber8208
43 qaz
41 Nosae Semaj
40 Yoshi-San
40 the super cuber
39 kake123
39 Mark Boyanowski
39 KGB
38 jjone fiffier
38 hamfaceman
38 srnapls
37 JoshuaStacker
37 fabdabs1234
37 ichcubegern
35 evileli
34 G2013
34 GhostBear53
33 hssandwich
33 SomKindOfMonstr
32 shadowslice e
32 obelisk477
32 Jake Donnelly
30 MLGCubez
29 The Rubik Mai
28 LostGent
25 AustinReed
24 Reinier Schippers
23 pantu2000
23 Micki
23 CubeBird
23 EmperorZant
22 shortey
21 Daniel Wu
20 EMI
20 Owczar
20 pd159
20 survfour
19 WACWCA
19 JustinTimeCuber
19 JSChae
18 Wookie
18 Bubbagrub
18 ronaldm
18 charlesmgb5
18 Neel Gore
18 kawazaki
17 Tommy Kiprillis
17 Sadimk
17 JasonK
16 Rocky0701
16 IMSLOW1097
16 Jaycee
15 turtwig
15 crazycube98
15 tozies24
15 Wesley Twiggs
15 CapriPhonix
14 PDT
14 26doober
14 NZCuber
14 OeufDeVache
14 [email protected]
14 KraftDamus
14 thecuber3
14 Slowto Speedy
13 notfeliks
13 Kestin
12 No Cube Unsolved
11 jonlin
11 Mieeetek4
11 TheRubiksCombo
11 Now3852
11 joopsmarko
10 PurpleBanana
10 420Cubeit
10 JDcuber
9 MichaelErskine
9 AlphaSheep
9 Dr.Knockers
8 MarcelP
8 SuperMud
8 ComputerGuy365
8 James Hake
7 connorlacrosse
7 ConfusedCubing
*6x6x6*(69)

395 cuberkid10
374 Torch
298 RyuKagamine
242 Ordway Persyn
216 MatsBergsten
216 One Wheel
214 kbrune
199 Dene
189 Shaky Hands
187 Jacck
164 YouCubing
146 GenTheThief
116 FastCubeMaster
90 Keroma12
89 jaysammey777
85 DGCubes
73 Kenneth Svendson
68 h2f
68 APdRF
66 earth2dan
55 Selkie
53 EDDDY
48 bryson azzopard
39 Tx789
38 JonnyWhoopes
35 Iggy
33 GhostBear53
31 mafergut
27 Alea
26 CyanSandwich
26 qaz
25 cuber8208
25 Heart_Johnson
24 AlphaSheep
23 sqAree
22 SomKindOfMonstr
21 TheDubDubJr
21 evileli
20 EmperorZant
20 The Rubik Mai
19 pyr14
19 LipeCarneiro
18 ronaldm
17 epride17
17 kake123
16 EMI
16 xsrvmy
16 Bubbagrub
15 not_kevin
15 shortey
15 KGB
14 Mark Boyanowski
14 the super cuber
14 OeufDeVache
14 JSChae
13 hamfaceman
13 obelisk477
12 WACWCA
12 Mikel
12 Basil Herold
12 No Cube Unsolved
11 Kestin
11 DaBall
10 fabdabs1234
10 Nosae Semaj
10 tozies24
10 JDcuber
8 PurpleBanana
7 MLGCubez
*7x7x7*(44)

436 Bogdan
307 RyuKagamine
236 Ordway Persyn
205 Dene
204 Torch
196 kbrune
165 Shaky Hands
155 YouCubing
152 Jacck
78 jaysammey777
71 cuberkid10
66 Tx789
65 APdRF
64 EDDDY
60 Keroma12
51 bryson azzopard
50 CyanSandwich
49 Alea
40 Selkie
40 earth2dan
39 FastCubeMaster
38 Kenneth Svendson
38 DGCubes
28 ronaldm
25 mafergut
24 MatsBergsten
24 cuber8208
23 JonnyWhoopes
21 xsrvmy
15 the super cuber
15 The Rubik Mai
13 shortey
13 OeufDeVache
12 not_kevin
12 AlphaSheep
12 kake123
11 TheDubDubJr
11 fabdabs1234
10 MichaelErskine
10 tozies24
9 JustinTimeCuber
9 LostGent
8 ichcubegern
8 MLGCubez
*3x3 one handed*(199)

1063 Torch
990 cuberkid10
745 Bogdan
589 DanpHan
486 Jbacboy
485 Isaac Lai
441 pantu2000
438 FastCubeMaster
434 TcubesAK
352 muchacho
340 GenTheThief
332 G2013
317 mafergut
299 Tx789
290 h2f
283 Iggy
280 ichcubegern
275 asacuber
272 gateway cuber
248 Alea
243 WACWCA
240 sqAree
239 Dene
231 YouCubing
231 YoAkshYo
223 kbrune
212 RyuKagamine
209 hssandwich
204 DGCubes
193 LipeCarneiro
179 OLLiver
175 Keroma12
169 Bubbagrub
168 Lapinsavant
167 qaz
165 the super cuber
163 Jacck
154 jaysammey777
150 arbivara
144 Kenneth Svendson
144 ConfusedCubing
136 Ordway Persyn
136 One Wheel
134 APdRF
116 CyanSandwich
110 EDDDY
106 fastfingers777
103 KGB
101 Sitkhom
100 TheDubDubJr
97 Jake Donnelly
88 username...
87 Daniel Lin
86 AlphaSheep
85 shadowslice e
80 fabdabs1234
79 typeman5
78 Shaky Hands
75 hamfaceman
74 hackertyper492
74 Heart_Johnson
72 JonnyWhoopes
70 turtwig
70 Abhay Singh Tomar
69 bryson azzopard
68 xsrvmy
68 bulletpal
68 Tommy Kiprillis
65 pyr14
64 Basil Herold
64 NZCuber
60 rodrigoguitar
60 bh13
58 giorgi
58 keone
56 MLGCubez
56 charlesmgb5
55 Mark Boyanowski
53 26doober
51 PDT
51 Shadowslice
51 RWL
49 Now3852
48 CubeBird
48 big_moe5
47 shreyasatre
47 slinky773
47 EmperorZant
45 obelisk477
44 azaryabednego
42 Yoshi-San
41 LostGent
40 cuber8208
38 JSChae
38 The Rubik Mai
37 JoshuaStacker
36 Rcuber123
36 TheSilverBeluga
36 Loiloiloi
35 Wannabefeliks
31 MFCuber
30 [email protected]
30 Juliette Sébastien
29 ViliusRibinskas
29 AndersB
29 SomKindOfMonstr
28 Jaycee
28 CJK
28 Lid
27 Wookie
27 Selkie
27 SpeedcuberJH
27 JakeAK
26 EMI
25 Thecuberrr
25 Owczar
25 Altha
25 CornerCutter
25 ARandomCuber
24 Li Duo
24 [email protected]
23 Daniel Wu
23 pd159
23 srnapls
23 Joao Santos
22 KSNCubed
22 Micki
22 Slowto Speedy
21 Moops
21 CLL Smooth
21 FakeMMAP
21 Nisheeth
21 Charles Jerome
20 kake123
20 Njcuber
19 jonlin
19 mouisaac
19 No Cube Unsolved
18 Raptor56
18 Yetiowin
18 Pritesh Lunkad
18 tigermaxi
18 Mathias
17 Mikel
17 LL Cool Skip
17 notfeliks
17 James Hake
17 CapriPhonix
16 JustinTimeCuber
16 Sessinator
16 ronaldm
16 evil_christ
16 Sadimk
16 Amelia Cheng
15 epride17
15 Metallic Silver
15 mrjames113083
14 Sir Cube-a-lot
14 CubingGenius
13 Mieeetek4
13 Malkom
13 ilovecube1224
12 TheRubiksCombo
12 teboecubes
12 thecuber3
12 CubingCuber1
11 HawaiiLife745
11 OeufDeVache
11 Kestin
11 Garrett C.
11 Duncan Butcher
11 JDcuber
10 Cale S
10 Randomno
10 Michael Vo
10 Ethan Donecoff
10 KraftDamus
9 CubingCraze
9 Isaac VM
9 Treecuber456
9 Davis Brewster
9 4BLD
8 SuperMud
8 joopsmarko
8 tozies24
8 raresbancescu
8 420Cubeit
7 PaintballCat
6 Isaacattack
6 IridiuM
6 Enigma615
5 MatsBergsten
5 slh01slh
5 aabhasm
5 Kymvni
5 Zachary Palan
5 Franklin
5 EWCuber
5 skellingtoncube
*3x3 with feet*(29)

225 Torch
159 RyuKagamine
108 GenTheThief
107 DGCubes
97 YouCubing
96 Jacck
94 arbivara
71 One Wheel
60 gateway cuber
58 Tx789
52 sqAree
49 Kenneth Svendson
48 jaysammey777
39 EDDDY
31 Cale S
31 APdRF
28 CyanSandwich
27 Alea
19 Randomno
12 Bubbagrub
10 Sadimk
9 qaz
9 aybuck37
6 OeufDeVache
5 pyr14
5 epride17
5 FastCubeMaster
5 MLGCubez
5 SomKindOfMonstr
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(101)

618 MatsBergsten
508 Torch
443 h2f
377 Bogdan
322 WACWCA
271 G2013
250 hssandwich
242 Jacck
201 DGCubes
197 gateway cuber
180 cuberkid10
180 TcubesAK
169 the super cuber
159 Isaac Lai
156 kbrune
151 YouCubing
135 Deri Nata Wijaya
126 FastCubeMaster
123 Jbacboy
118 EDDDY
115 RyuKagamine
109 asacuber
108 CyanSandwich
104 Iggy
101 jaysammey777
99 sqAree
96 Ordway Persyn
96 mafergut
90 GenTheThief
69 fabdabs1234
68 APdRF
67 arbivara
54 26doober
53 Basil Herold
52 bryson azzopard
48 username...
46 TheDubDubJr
43 ichcubegern
43 Rcuber123
42 kamilprzyb
40 Lapinsavant
40 Now3852
38 JonnyWhoopes
38 charlesmgb5
36 Joao Santos
35 chriscuber123
33 YTCuber
33 turtwig
33 One Wheel
31 Keroma12
25 JSChae
25 4BLD
23 pyr14
22 Jaycee
20 Micki
20 theos
19 ViliusRibinskas
19 Atomix
19 JakeAK
19 schapel
18 Altha
18 Abhay Singh Tomar
18 Davis Brewster
17 TheRubiksCombo
16 EMI
16 SomKindOfMonstr
15 KSNCubed
15 [email protected]
14 Yetiowin
14 EminentCuber
14 FakeMMAP
13 shadowslice e
13 Randomno
12 ericstrutinski
11 xsrvmy
11 Tommy Kiprillis
10 Tx789
10 Yoshi-San
10 Gage4c
9 Andrew Clayton
9 OeufDeVache
8 muchacho
8 Matthew Anderson
8 Alea
8 AcidicCuber
8 Garrett C.
8 James Hake
7 Moops
7 Selkie
7 AlphaSheep
7 Bubbagrub
7 KraftDamus
7 Enigma615
6 slh01slh
6 teboecubes
5 No Cube Unsolved
4 SuperMud
4 joopsmarko
4 [email protected]
4 tigermaxi
4 Franklin
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(79)

701 MatsBergsten
554 Torch
451 h2f
383 Bogdan
375 Deri Nata Wijaya
304 Daniel Lin
284 G2013
272 Jacck
249 hssandwich
242 Iggy
222 Keroma12
214 kbrune
203 the super cuber
164 EDDDY
145 Heart_Johnson
128 kamilprzyb
122 sqAree
115 YouCubing
113 gateway cuber
107 Ordway Persyn
104 Roman
95 CyanSandwich
93 Altha
91 FastCubeMaster
79 Mike Hughey
76 fastfingers777
75 DGCubes
68 WACWCA
68 jaysammey777
66 ichcubegern
66 Sessinator
64 obelisk477
62 APdRF
59 Isaac Lai
55 mafergut
52 GenTheThief
44 One Wheel
44 Mark Boyanowski
40 qaz
39 bryson azzopard
39 YoAkshYo
37 Shaky Hands
35 barns
33 kake123
32 Cale S
31 username...
31 charlesmgb5
30 fabdabs1234
28 cuber8208
27 Now3852
24 pyr14
23 Moops
20 26doober
20 TcubesAK
19 Atomix
18 aabhasm
18 Rcuber123
18 Bubbagrub
15 Jbacboy
15 Berd
15 slinky773
15 JasonK
14 Mikel
14 SweetSolver
12 lejitcuber
12 JonnyWhoopes
11 rodrigoguitar
11 Micki
11 CubeBird
11 Jaycee
10 Lapinsavant
10 AlphaSheep
9 xsrvmy
9 SomKindOfMonstr
9 CapriPhonix
8 jonlin
8 OeufDeVache
7 Yoshi-San
6 mickael
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(37)

567 MatsBergsten
294 Jacck
243 h2f
211 Keroma12
202 Torch
90 Iggy
85 hssandwich
81 G2013
79 EDDDY
64 gateway cuber
62 Heart_Johnson
54 the super cuber
52 CyanSandwich
42 kamilprzyb
35 Roman
32 jaysammey777
24 GenTheThief
23 Cale S
21 DGCubes
21 PianoCube
20 Kit Clement
19 WACWCA
19 bryson azzopard
18 y235
16 APdRF
16 YouCubing
16 JasonK
13 rodrigoguitar
13 kake123
12 Mark Boyanowski
12 Daniel Lin
12 sqAree
11 [email protected]
10 Sergeant Baboon
10 Moops
10 qaz
8 ichcubegern
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(19)

592 MatsBergsten
327 Jacck
163 h2f
131 Keroma12
111 Torch
103 kamilprzyb
95 Roman
46 Cale S
44 Heart_Johnson
41 Iggy
30 GenTheThief
20 bryson azzopard
12 hssandwich
12 Mark Boyanowski
11 moralsh
10 CyanSandwich
10 okayama
10 xsrvmy
10 the super cuber
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(7)

616 MatsBergsten
328 Jacck
50 CyanSandwich
26 Keroma12
25 Torch
24 h2f
24 bryson azzopard
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

266 Jacck
70 MatsBergsten
14 Torch
*3x3 Multi blind*(44)

1621 kamilprzyb
1587 the super cuber
1273 MatsBergsten
940 Deri Nata Wijaya
572 Keroma12
463 Jacck
431 CyanSandwich
364 Torch
177 h2f
174 EDDDY
159 Iggy
131 Roman
123 gateway cuber
122 Bogdan
120 kbrune
84 TheDubDubJr
76 kameron9291
67 G2013
64 bryson azzopard
50 jaysammey777
47 sqAree
44 aabhasm
44 APdRF
44 GenTheThief
41 Ordway Persyn
38 Heart_Johnson
35 Isaac Lai
32 turtwig
31 kake123
28 FastCubeMaster
26 YouCubing
18 SomKindOfMonstr
17 YoAkshYo
16 username...
14 mafergut
14 Bubbagrub
10 WACWCA
10 pyr14
10 SweetSolver
10 charlesmgb5
9 fabdabs1234
9 OeufDeVache
6 JasonK
4 TcubesAK
*3x3 Match the scramble*(53)

402 Torch
245 Bogdan
191 G2013
182 TcubesAK
155 MatsBergsten
124 YouCubing
115 Jacck
114 kbrune
110 GenTheThief
93 sqAree
74 Shaky Hands
61 EDDDY
60 jaysammey777
53 mafergut
49 Ordway Persyn
40 gateway cuber
36 JonnyWhoopes
27 bryson azzopard
24 DGCubes
18 APdRF
18 the super cuber
15 hssandwich
14 Now3852
13 Keroma12
12 qaz
12 charlesmgb5
12 EmperorZant
11 Selkie
10 CyanSandwich
9 AlphaSheep
9 Daniel Lin
8 Isaac Lai
8 joopsmarko
7 Iggy
7 obelisk477
6 TheDubDubJr
6 jonlin
6 KraftDamus
6 JDcuber
5 pyr14
5 kamilprzyb
5 FastCubeMaster
5 26doober
5 Yoshi-San
5 Tommy Kiprillis
5 ConfusedCubing
5 OeufDeVache
5 hagner
5 [email protected]
5 Garrett C.
5 Matthew_Dieckmann
5 DaBall
5 James Hake
*2-3-4 Relay*(141)

737 cuberkid10
687 Torch
465 Bogdan
361 G2013
266 Isaac Lai
256 FastCubeMaster
254 TcubesAK
241 h2f
230 Ordway Persyn
215 kbrune
208 Jbacboy
194 asacuber
169 MatsBergsten
163 YouCubing
152 Lapinsavant
152 Kenneth Svendson
148 EDDDY
148 GenTheThief
140 gateway cuber
136 RyuKagamine
128 jaysammey777
127 One Wheel
127 Shaky Hands
126 Jacck
125 ViliusRibinskas
120 Iggy
120 sqAree
120 Alea
117 LipeCarneiro
114 DGCubes
105 the super cuber
92 pantu2000
91 mafergut
89 PDT
88 CyanSandwich
80 APdRF
73 Now3852
71 Selkie
69 Sitkhom
65 ConfusedCubing
58 Berd
53 theos
52 DaBall
48 bryson azzopard
44 muchacho
40 ichcubegern
37 Thecuberrr
36 srnapls
33 JonnyWhoopes
31 CubeBird
31 Tommy Kiprillis
30 KGB
29 hssandwich
29 hamfaceman
29 The Rubik Mai
28 username...
28 fabdabs1234
27 epride17
27 aabhasm
26 Keroma12
26 JoshuaStacker
26 fastfingers777
26 xsrvmy
26 obelisk477
26 big_moe5
26 Awder
25 cuber8208
24 GhostBear53
22 Micki
21 Yoshi-San
21 Bubbagrub
21 charlesmgb5
20 SomKindOfMonstr
20 Slowto Speedy
19 hackertyper492
19 CornerCutter
19 survfour
18 Randomno
18 kake123
18 EmperorZant
17 EMI
17 Moops
17 CJK
16 Reinier Schippers
16 LostGent
16 Altha
16 Basil Herold
15 Schmidt
15 Tx789
15 kameron9291
15 Jaycee
15 MattheoDW
15 Shadowslice
15 JSChae
14 qaz
13 TheDubDubJr
13 Raptor56
13 Rocky0701
13 turtwig
13 PurpleBanana
13 azaryabednego
13 tozies24
13 lenguyentankiet
13 James Hake
12 Andrew Clayton
12 Pritesh Lunkad
12 Jake Donnelly
11 OLLiver
11 ronaldm
11 JDcuber
10 SuperMud
10 Yetiowin
10 earth2dan
10 OeufDeVache
10 Sadimk
10 Ethan Donecoff
9 joopsmarko
9 tigermaxi
9 bgcatfan
9 4BLD
8 jonlin
8 TheRubiksCombo
8 AlphaSheep
8 Isaac VM
7 Sergeant Baboon
7 Dr.Knockers
6 Mieeetek4
6 Rcuber123
6 Wannabefeliks
5 CubingCraze
5 fodorgreta
5 Enigma615
4 pyr14
4 MattyAB
4 [email protected]
4 abp4343
3 Hydraboss
3 MrDood
3 Zachary Palan
3 Franklin
3 EWCuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(91)

559 Torch
493 cuberkid10
443 Bogdan
243 TcubesAK
215 kbrune
201 Ordway Persyn
184 h2f
166 Isaac Lai
156 YouCubing
154 RyuKagamine
141 Jacck
133 Shaky Hands
128 FastCubeMaster
127 GenTheThief
125 Kenneth Svendson
115 EDDDY
115 One Wheel
108 Iggy
103 Alea
101 sqAree
100 jaysammey777
97 asacuber
95 MatsBergsten
86 gateway cuber
78 Jbacboy
77 APdRF
69 mafergut
66 DGCubes
65 Selkie
61 CyanSandwich
59 the super cuber
52 theos
51 DaBall
48 Sitkhom
45 LipeCarneiro
43 bryson azzopard
42 Lapinsavant
31 G2013
31 JonnyWhoopes
30 obelisk477
26 Keroma12
26 GhostBear53
25 srnapls
24 cuber8208
24 Berd
24 The Rubik Mai
22 JoshuaStacker
21 hamfaceman
20 EmperorZant
19 kake123
18 Yoshi-San
18 big_moe5
18 survfour
16 epride17
16 Andrew Clayton
16 username...
14 xsrvmy
14 KGB
13 EMI
13 fabdabs1234
13 CubeBird
13 Jaycee
13 charlesmgb5
12 TheDubDubJr
12 Reinier Schippers
12 ichcubegern
12 Slowto Speedy
11 Raptor56
11 ronaldm
11 tozies24
11 SomKindOfMonstr
10 Moops
10 Now3852
10 JSChae
10 JDcuber
9 hssandwich
9 Bubbagrub
8 TheRubiksCombo
8 PurpleBanana
8 Dr.Knockers
8 OeufDeVache
8 Sadimk
8 lenguyentankiet
7 LostGent
7 AlphaSheep
7 joopsmarko
7 ConfusedCubing
6 pyr14
6 SuperMud
6 Mieeetek4
4 kid who cubes
*Magic*(23)

38 Torch
24 DGCubes
23 jaysammey777
22 YouCubing
19 JoshuaStacker
13 hssandwich
11 26doober
10 cuberkid10
9 fabdabs1234
8 elljay
6 fodorgreta
5 Tx789
5 JSChae
4 mafergut
4 APdRF
4 schapel
3 Raptor56
3 HawaiiLife745
3 Scruggsy13
3 ComputerGuy365
2 hamfaceman
2 Selkie
2 Dr.Knockers
*Master Magic*(9)

30 Torch
18 jaysammey777
13 JoshuaStacker
5 JSChae
4 Raptor56
4 Tx789
2 Selkie
2 APdRF
2 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(139)

646 cuberkid10
583 Torch
503 Bogdan
444 TcubesAK
380 Isaac Lai
362 Jbacboy
296 Tx789
279 hssandwich
248 Ordway Persyn
247 Cale S
238 pantu2000
235 ichcubegern
226 h2f
219 Iggy
219 DGCubes
208 asacuber
199 connorlacrosse
183 FastCubeMaster
150 gateway cuber
139 YouCubing
134 EDDDY
132 Bubbagrub
126 RyuKagamine
123 MatsBergsten
112 GenTheThief
112 Sir Cube-a-lot
109 mafergut
109 ViliusRibinskas
106 Alea
104 pyr14
98 kbrune
98 big_moe5
94 qaz
87 fabdabs1234
84 AlphaSheep
82 APdRF
80 epride17
79 Jacck
75 CyanSandwich
74 WACWCA
73 jaysammey777
72 hamfaceman
72 the super cuber
71 Jake Donnelly
71 theos
67 TheDubDubJr
61 MLGCubez
60 Basil Herold
51 muchacho
49 Tommy Kiprillis
48 Rcuber123
46 jjone fiffier
44 lejitcuber
41 SomKindOfMonstr
40 srnapls
35 JoshuaStacker
35 Nihahhat
32 Kenneth Svendson
27 turtwig
27 username...
25 KSNCubed
24 LostGent
24 Wookie
24 Sitkhom
23 bryson azzopard
23 ConfusedCubing
22 JustinTimeCuber
22 Joao Santos
21 JPNoone
21 xsrvmy
21 James Hake
21 Amelia Cheng
20 Micki
20 kake123
19 Owczar
18 26doober
18 chriscuber123
18 charlesmgb5
17 CrzyCbzz
16 xXPunchWoodXx
16 Yoshi-San
16 pd159
16 MattheoDW
15 AustinReed
15 Selkie
15 Now3852
14 Newcuber000
14 [email protected]
14 Duncan Butcher
14 Charles Jerome
13 keone
13 Sadimk
13 Slowto Speedy
12 aabhasm
11 teboecubes
11 EthanS
11 aybuck37
11 Davis Brewster
10 G2013
10 CaptainB
10 420Cubeit
9 TheRubiksCombo
9 Mark Boyanowski
9 cubefanatic
9 bogdan1234
9 Tom01098
9 EWCuber
8 MarcelP
8 NZCuber
7 KraftDamus
7 Garrett C.
7 Franklin
7 JDcuber
6 Keroma12
6 LL Cool Skip
6 Mieeetek4
6 Scruggsy13
6 tigermaxi
5 posaidon0802
5 SpeedcuberJH
5 Poketube6681
5 Thrasher989
5 OeufDeVache
5 CapriPhonix
4 Isaacattack
4 YoAkshYo
4 joopsmarko
4 AcidicCuber
4 raresbancescu
4 Zachary Palan
3 jojo1189
3 bolage
3 Robert Vulpe
3 ryanbkmn
3 EmperorZant
2 arbivara
2 1davey29
2 GoldCubes29
2 JonnyWhoopes
*Clock*(47)

172 Torch
123 pyr14
88 Shaky Hands
85 YouCubing
73 RyuKagamine
66 Jacck
63 arbivara
61 qaz
55 jaysammey777
41 Tx789
37 Kenneth Svendson
34 cuberkid10
30 DGCubes
29 TheDubDubJr
29 JoshuaStacker
24 Selkie
22 ronaldm
22 srnapls
20 Schmidt
19 EDDDY
19 APdRF
19 JSChae
17 bryson azzopard
17 charlesmgb5
14 Bubbagrub
13 FastCubeMaster
12 the super cuber
9 Perff
9 Randomno
8 okayama
8 fabdabs1234
8 Nihahhat
8 schapel
8 YukiTanaka
8 Loiloiloi
7 Iggy
7 Sadimk
6 AustinReed
6 AlphaSheep
6 Scruggsy13
6 aybuck37
3 26doober
3 username...
3 MLGCubez
3 CLL Smooth
3 CubingFTW
3 emolover
*Pyraminx*(190)

718 Torch
705 cuberkid10
508 TcubesAK
437 pantu2000
435 DGCubes
409 FastCubeMaster
385 Isaac Lai
355 pyr14
309 hssandwich
289 Tx789
265 Ordway Persyn
213 the super cuber
203 YouCubing
197 asacuber
196 gateway cuber
186 ichcubegern
179 MFCuber
175 kbrune
155 Alea
154 EDDDY
151 ViliusRibinskas
148 RyuKagamine
144 Jacck
144 sqAree
138 jaysammey777
128 Iggy
115 Jake Donnelly
114 CyanSandwich
113 mafergut
113 APdRF
113 GenTheThief
108 MatsBergsten
102 qaz
100 Cale S
100 username...
100 aybuck37
98 Jbacboy
95 MLGCubez
94 connorlacrosse
88 TheDubDubJr
83 big_moe5
76 JoshuaStacker
76 Kenneth Svendson
71 Piotrek
63 fabdabs1234
58 hamfaceman
58 Sitkhom
56 WACWCA
56 KGB
55 AlphaSheep
53 Bubbagrub
47 Tommy Kiprillis
45 arbivara
43 ConfusedCubing
42 KSNCubed
42 Newcuber000
41 Thecuberrr
40 Rcuber123
40 Sir Cube-a-lot
39 YoAkshYo
39 Awder
37 bryson azzopard
37 Joao Santos
35 charlesmgb5
35 bogdan1234
34 uyneb2000
32 joeydunn22
31 LostGent
31 26doober
31 ThatGermanDuck
30 Schmidt
30 srnapls
28 Now3852
27 Daniel Wu
27 Shaky Hands
27 Ghost Cuber
25 epride17
25 Mark Boyanowski
25 Thrasher989
24 cubefanatic
24 thecubingmagician
23 Owczar
23 kameron9291
22 1SkaterGirl33
22 SpeedcuberJH
22 Loiloiloi
20 Wookie
20 port
20 KraftDamus
20 CubingCuber1
19 JustinTimeCuber
19 Micki
19 Daigo
19 JLPCubing
19 The Rubik Mai
18 fastfingers777
18 lejitcuber
18 Yoshi-San
18 pd159
18 CaptainB
18 SomKindOfMonstr
17 AustinReed
17 JPNoone
17 cubefan4848
17 cuber8208
17 oliviervlcube
17 CapriPhonix
17 Slowto Speedy
16 YukiTanaka
16 DaBall
15 Raptor56
15 h2f
15 ronaldm
15 JSChae
15 James Hake
15 JWcuber
14 Selkie
14 CLL Smooth
14 Davis Brewster
13 aabhasm
13 EthanS
13 Mathias
12 YTCuber
12 GhostBear53
12 xXPunchWoodXx
12 EminentCuber
12 teboecubes
12 keone
12 AcidicCuber
12 [email protected]
12 thecuber3
12 ARandomCuber
11 LL Cool Skip
11 Altha
11 Basil Herold
11 partyjp
11 TheSilverBeluga
11 Cubing HQ
11 schapel
11 bolage
11 CornerCutter
11 Alfonzo
10 CubingCraze
10 kake123
10 Imran Rahman
10 GoldCubes29
10 Sadimk
10 Amelia Cheng
9 Keroma12
9 Matei N.
9 NZCuber
9 EWCuber
9 JDcuber
8 TheRubiksCombo
8 EntireTV
8 joopsmarko
8 Scruggsy13
7 mintondo
7 JonnyWhoopes
7 6X Squared
7 jojo1189
7 EmperorZant
6 xsrvmy
6 Mieeetek4
6 tigermaxi
6 Kestin
6 MonteCuber
6 Skefull
6 Tom01098
6 j[email protected]
5 PDT
5 SuperMud
5 Isaacattack
5 Dr.Knockers
5 ericstrutinski
5 OeufDeVache
5 MrDood
5 raresbancescu
5 Franklin
4 evileli
4 MindlessCubing
4 abnerpthen
4 JFCuber
4 QuantumDestroyer
4 obelisk477
4 TheCubingPotato
4 Wannabefeliks
4 420Cubeit
3 ljackstar
3 Poketube6681
*Megaminx*(81)

516 Torch
374 Bogdan
360 cuberkid10
356 Isaac Lai
209 RyuKagamine
189 Ordway Persyn
182 TcubesAK
166 JianhanC
157 YouCubing
157 GenTheThief
155 Dene
144 DGCubes
142 pyr14
140 Alea
124 KGB
121 Iggy
116 kbrune
107 LipeCarneiro
104 mafergut
103 sqAree
101 jaysammey777
87 Jacck
84 APdRF
77 One Wheel
68 Tx789
66 FastCubeMaster
62 theos
49 Sergeant Baboon
48 arbivara
46 gateway cuber
44 big_moe5
42 the super cuber
41 NZCuber
40 Selkie
40 Tommy Kiprillis
35 jonlin
35 bryson azzopard
35 DaBall
33 charlesmgb5
30 shadowslice e
29 YddEd
28 JoshuaStacker
28 EDDDY
26 CyanSandwich
26 srnapls
25 YoAkshYo
24 qaz
23 h2f
22 The Rubik Mai
20 MatsBergsten
19 Abhay Singh Tomar
17 hamfaceman
16 kake123
15 Lid
14 hssandwich
14 JonnyWhoopes
14 emolover
13 EMI
13 cuber8208
13 Mark Boyanowski
12 Shadowslice
12 Sadimk
12 Joao Santos
11 Raptor56
11 Keroma12
11 asacuber
10 TheDubDubJr
10 fabdabs1234
10 MLGCubez
9 Rcuber123
9 obelisk477
8 joopsmarko
7 muchacho
7 26doober
7 username...
7 AlphaSheep
7 OeufDeVache
7 theosza
6 James Hake
5 Zachary Palan
5 Slowto Speedy
*Square-1*(94)

707 Raptor56
621 cuberkid10
462 Torch
366 Bogdan
235 hssandwich
212 Iggy
212 Tx789
192 ichcubegern
186 DGCubes
178 EDDDY
176 YouCubing
165 Cale S
149 Ordway Persyn
148 FastCubeMaster
144 Isaac Lai
133 LipeCarneiro
129 Bubbagrub
128 Jacck
127 Jbacboy
127 pyr14
106 qaz
99 CyanSandwich
94 jaysammey777
75 gateway cuber
73 the super cuber
69 TheDubDubJr
68 APdRF
65 26doober
64 Randomno
63 fabdabs1234
58 hamfaceman
56 DanpHan
54 uyneb2000
51 One Wheel
49 muchacho
42 Selkie
41 lejitcuber
41 Nihahhat
40 EMI
39 h2f
39 Tommy Kiprillis
38 WACWCA
38 bryson azzopard
37 Keroma12
36 Thecuberrr
35 not_kevin
34 shadowslice e
34 Mark Boyanowski
32 charlesmgb5
30 mafergut
30 TcubesAK
28 username...
28 TheRubiksCombo
28 Jake Donnelly
26 JustinTimeCuber
26 kbrune
24 pantu2000
24 big_moe5
23 Kenneth Svendson
21 obatake
19 MLGCubez
19 James Hake
18 AustinReed
18 xsrvmy
16 therubikscombo
15 asacuber
15 YoAkshYo
15 chriscuber123
15 shortey
15 Charles Jerome
15 Lid
14 jjone fiffier
13 connorlacrosse
13 GenTheThief
12 epride17
12 ZurfyCubez
12 pd159
12 FakeMMAP
11 JoshuaStacker
11 Now3852
11 Berd
10 LostGent
9 Scruggsy13
8 turtwig
7 G2013
7 Yetiowin
7 Yoshi-San
7 SomKindOfMonstr
6 Nosae Semaj
6 JSChae
6 KraftDamus
5 AlphaSheep
5 Sir Cube-a-lot
5 thecuber3
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(90)

932 okayama
862 Bogdan
515 arbivara
433 h2f
354 Jacck
348 kbrune
332 Torch
332 TcubesAK
319 RyuKagamine
280 CyanSandwich
275 Shaky Hands
265 guusrs
216 Attila
202 theos
181 One Wheel
179 Keroma12
176 sqAree
174 Ordway Persyn
167 YouCubing
167 AlphaSheep
159 G2013
151 irontwig
138 jaysammey777
132 muchacho
127 GenTheThief
125 TheDubDubJr
90 mafergut
77 oyyq99999
77 ConfusedCubing
68 APdRF
67 Deri Nata Wijaya
64 Ranzha
60 the super cuber
59 FastCubeMaster
57 uesyuu
55 hssandwich
52 Mark Boyanowski
46 Now3852
46 port
43 obelisk477
40 Bubbagrub
39 Basil Herold
38 Alea
35 Isaac Lai
35 kamilprzyb
35 DGCubes
34 26doober
33 Jaycee
32 alex insolito
26 Daniel Lin
24 username...
23 MatsBergsten
23 kinch2002
23 James Hake
22 Kit Clement
22 Rcuber123
22 Tommy Kiprillis
21 EMI
21 ottozing
20 qaz
20 Yoshi-San
20 uyneb2000
19 Rnewms
18 Jbacboy
18 Raptor56
18 charlesmgb5
18 mDiPalma
17 mycube
17 Berd
16 fabdabs1234
16 chriscuber123
16 Ghost Cuber
15 ViliusRibinskas
15 EDDDY
15 FakeMMAP
14 JonnyWhoopes
14 hagner
14 JSChae
14 Paarth Chhabra
13 OeufDeVache
13 SomKindOfMonstr
12 PDT
12 zipper
11 pyr14
11 Thecuberrr
11 asacuber
11 GhostBear53
11 theosza
11 Loiloiloi
11 Slowto Speedy


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2017)

These lists are the mean (not Ao5 ) of the five best results for each person in each event.
If you have not competed at least five times with success in an event during 2016, you
are not in the list.

2x2x2: (88)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  WACWCA  1.51
2  fabdabs1234  2.09
3  DanpHan  2.13
4  hssandwich  2.22
5  the super cuber  2.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  G2013  2.26
7  gateway cuber  2.37
8  Jbacboy  2.50
9  Iggy  2.55
10  cuberkid10  2.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Isaac Lai  2.62
12  TheDubDubJr  2.65
13  asacuber  2.73
14  pantu2000  2.74
15  Lapinsavant  2.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  username...  2.87
17  FastCubeMaster  3.01
18  TcubesAK  3.07
19  APdRF  3.20
20  Torch  3.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  fastfingers777  3.29
22  jaysammey777  3.33
23  Tx789  3.37
24  JustinTimeCuber  3.38
25  ichcubegern  3.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  DGCubes  3.59
27  EDDDY  3.59
28  Cale S  3.59
29  YouCubing  3.61
30  qaz  3.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  GenTheThief  3.98
32  sqAree  4.02
33  PDT  4.06
34  pyr14  4.10
35  hamfaceman  4.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  MLGCubez  4.25
37  Skefull  4.29
38  CyanSandwich  4.33
39  ViliusRibinskas  4.33
40  Ordway Persyn  4.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  connorlacrosse  4.39
42  Jake Donnelly  4.54
43  OLLiver  4.54
44  mafergut  4.57
45  MFCuber  4.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Sitkhom  4.76
47  Bogdan  4.81
48  epride17  4.88
49  LostGent  4.94
50  Sir Cube-a-lot  5.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  Now3852  5.22
52  big_moe5  5.60
53  muchacho  5.66
54  JoshuaStacker  5.69
55  DaBall  5.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  PurpleBanana  5.79
57  Kenneth Svendson  5.87
58  h2f  5.87
59  kbrune  5.88
60  ConfusedCubing  5.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  26doober  6.29
62  Alea  6.36
63  hackertyper492  6.47
64  Loiloiloi  6.53
65  LipeCarneiro  6.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  Bubbagrub  6.80
67  hagner  6.94
68  Deri Nata Wijaya  7.08
69  Thecuberrr  7.10
70  AlphaSheep  7.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  Schmidt  7.24
72  Abhay Singh Tomar  7.39
73  MarcelP  7.45
74  earth2dan  7.56
75  joeydunn22  7.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  CornerCutter  7.78
77  1davey29  8.07
78  Jason Green  8.14
79  RyuKagamine  8.20
80  Selkie  8.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  arbivara  8.34
82  theos  8.53
83  One Wheel  9.81
84  Pragitya  10.10
85  GhostBear53  10.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  Jacck  10.70
87  Shaky Hands  10.96
88  MatsBergsten  12.59
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (110)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  DanpHan  7.62
2  Lapinsavant  7.87
3  Jbacboy  8.90
4  fastfingers777  9.40
5  cuberkid10  9.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  hssandwich  9.78
7  fabdabs1234  9.85
8  Iggy  9.88
9  Isaac Lai  10.11
10  WACWCA  10.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  FastCubeMaster  10.48
12  username...  10.63
13  the super cuber  10.63
14  pantu2000  10.64
15  gateway cuber  10.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  qaz  10.79
17  G2013  10.85
18  APdRF  10.92
19  EDDDY  10.94
20  Torch  11.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Keroma12  11.35
22  jaysammey777  11.38
23  JustinTimeCuber  11.51
24  DGCubes  11.72
25  jasseri  11.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  KGB  11.76
27  asacuber  11.92
28  ichcubegern  11.93
29  Doudou  12.20
30  OLLiver  12.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  giorgi  12.31
32  typeman5  12.50
33  Cale S  12.65
34  PDT  12.69
35  TcubesAK  12.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Skefull  12.84
37  Ordway Persyn  13.10
38  obelisk477  13.17
39  pjk  13.27
40  LostGent  13.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  GenTheThief  14.06
42  turtwig  14.12
43  hamfaceman  14.19
44  hackertyper492  14.20
45  Kenneth Svendson  14.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Jake Donnelly  14.35
47  YouCubing  14.41
48  Now3852  14.45
49  Sitkhom  14.59
50  Dene  14.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  shadowslice e  14.79
52  Tx789  14.96
53  YoAkshYo  14.96
54  CyanSandwich  14.99
55  MLGCubez  15.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  sqAree  15.09
57  Sir Cube-a-lot  15.21
58  Bogdan  15.59
59  ViliusRibinskas  15.67
60  Selkie  15.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  Daniel Lin  15.99
62  TheSilverBeluga  16.18
63  evileli  16.20
64  pyr14  16.55
65  ConfusedCubing  16.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  Perff  16.88
67  Sergeant Baboon  17.15
68  DaBall  17.21
69  mafergut  17.32
70  MarcelP  17.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  Alea  17.75
72  LipeCarneiro  18.14
73  h2f  18.15
74  Deri Nata Wijaya  18.16
75  kbrune  18.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  MFCuber  19.10
77  epride17  19.10
78  muchacho  19.13
79  hagner  19.18
80  Thecuberrr  19.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  earth2dan  19.67
82  Jason Green  19.85
83  AlphaSheep  20.25
84  big_moe5  20.82
85  CornerCutter  21.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  FistoFan32  21.35
87  HawaiiLife745  21.59
88  26doober  21.90
89  connorlacrosse  21.91
90  [email protected]  21.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
91  Abhay Singh Tomar  22.03
92  Bubbagrub  22.53
93  PurpleBanana  22.57
94  Schmidt  24.03
95  Shaky Hands  24.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
96  Loiloiloi  25.01
97  theos  26.98
98  JoshuaStacker  27.60
99  rishirs321  28.25
100  arbivara  28.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
101  1davey29  28.71
102  Pragitya  28.82
103  Jacck  31.17
104  RyuKagamine  31.27
105  One Wheel  32.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
106  MatsBergsten  32.37
107  Nosae Semaj  32.38
108  GhostBear53  32.53
109  joeydunn22  34.31
110  lenguyentankiet  34.43
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (64)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Lapinsavant  34.48
2  cuberkid10  36.17
3  EDDDY  40.64
4  Isaac Lai  41.33
5  Jbacboy  41.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  G2013  41.94
7  Iggy  42.15
8  APdRF  46.10
9  qaz  46.29
10  jaysammey777  46.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  ichcubegern  47.34
12  Torch  47.44
13  pantu2000  48.41
14  hssandwich  51.11
15  Keroma12  51.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  FastCubeMaster  51.58
17  the super cuber  52.72
18  Ordway Persyn  54.75
19  PDT  54.88
20  DGCubes  55.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Dene  56.90
22  gateway cuber  1:00.91
23  YouCubing  1:01.12
24  Kenneth Svendson  1:02.38
25  ViliusRibinskas  1:02.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  OLLiver  1:03.27
27  LipeCarneiro  1:05.12
28  obelisk477  1:05.38
29  Tx789  1:05.81
30  Selkie  1:08.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  CyanSandwich  1:09.49
32  asacuber  1:10.10
33  evileli  1:10.66
34  DaBall  1:10.95
35  GenTheThief  1:11.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Sitkhom  1:11.54
37  TcubesAK  1:13.41
38  Now3852  1:13.43
39  Bogdan  1:14.04
40  h2f  1:15.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  sqAree  1:17.19
42  YoAkshYo  1:19.72
43  Alea  1:20.82
44  mafergut  1:22.76
45  earth2dan  1:23.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  LostGent  1:24.11
47  hackertyper492  1:25.91
48  kbrune  1:26.41
49  Bubbagrub  1:28.73
50  ConfusedCubing  1:29.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  username...  1:31.83
52  MarcelP  1:36.57
53  26doober  1:37.43
54  RyuKagamine  1:47.48
55  One Wheel  1:48.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Shaky Hands  1:50.27
57  Jason Green  1:54.49
58  Jacck  1:55.71
59  MatsBergsten  2:02.66
60  JoshuaStacker  2:05.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  muchacho  2:11.45
62  theos  2:17.73
63  GhostBear53  2:25.71
64  arbivara  3:37.17
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (46)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Lapinsavant  1:06.64
2  cuberkid10  1:22.68
3  APdRF  1:26.43
4  Keroma12  1:28.67
5  Torch  1:29.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  Iggy  1:30.99
7  Raptor56  1:35.28
8  fastfingers777  1:35.47
9  Isaac Lai  1:36.82
10  Dene  1:37.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  EDDDY  1:37.82
12  pjk  1:38.08
13  Cale S  1:40.53
14  jaysammey777  1:40.74
15  FastCubeMaster  1:43.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Ordway Persyn  1:44.21
17  DGCubes  1:47.82
18  Jbacboy  1:53.79
19  YouCubing  1:54.19
20  Tx789  2:03.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  epride17  2:09.52
22  Kenneth Svendson  2:11.89
23  Selkie  2:14.37
24  CyanSandwich  2:15.62
25  DaBall  2:16.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  TcubesAK  2:17.95
27  GenTheThief  2:19.61
28  pyr14  2:21.47
29  Bogdan  2:25.43
30  Sitkhom  2:38.29
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  kbrune  2:39.48
32  Alea  2:41.35
33  earth2dan  2:43.34
34  LipeCarneiro  2:47.73
35  h2f  3:00.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  sqAree  3:04.44
37  gateway cuber  3:06.83
38  RyuKagamine  3:07.01
39  Shaky Hands  3:08.38
40  Jacck  3:11.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  mafergut  3:21.92
42  One Wheel  3:36.11
43  MatsBergsten  3:57.81
44  theos  4:35.65
45  GhostBear53  5:26.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  arbivara  8:06.63
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (21)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  APdRF  2:40.01
2  cuberkid10  2:49.79
3  Torch  2:55.32
4  Dene  2:57.80
5  Keroma12  3:02.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  Ordway Persyn  3:28.79
7  jaysammey777  3:29.76
8  DGCubes  3:39.65
9  YouCubing  3:53.85
10  FastCubeMaster  4:07.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Selkie  4:38.14
12  GenTheThief  4:43.37
13  Kenneth Svendson  4:55.59
14  Jacck  5:39.18
15  RyuKagamine  5:40.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  kbrune  5:54.31
17  earth2dan  6:20.95
18  Shaky Hands  6:23.30
19  h2f  6:33.91
20  One Wheel  7:09.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  MatsBergsten  8:45.71
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  APdRF  3:58.72
2  Dene  4:25.86
3  Torch  4:29.21
4  Keroma12  4:36.27
5  jaysammey777  5:00.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  Ordway Persyn  5:13.40
7  cuberkid10  5:40.87
8  YouCubing  5:47.40
9  Tx789  6:07.31
10  EDDDY  6:12.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Bogdan  8:05.83
12  Jacck  8:18.69
13  RyuKagamine  8:22.90
14  kbrune  9:34.12
15  Shaky Hands  10:17.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Alea  10:34.12
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (60)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  DanpHan  15.12
2  Jbacboy  15.89
3  Lapinsavant  17.03
4  the super cuber  17.80
5  Isaac Lai  18.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  Iggy  19.02
7  gateway cuber  19.22
8  qaz  19.26
9  pantu2000  19.27
10  GenTheThief  19.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  cuberkid10  19.98
12  Torch  20.01
13  ichcubegern  20.88
14  YoAkshYo  21.32
15  APdRF  21.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  hssandwich  21.51
17  FastCubeMaster  21.68
18  OLLiver  22.52
19  WACWCA  23.89
20  sqAree  24.95
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  jaysammey777  25.07
22  asacuber  25.61
23  TcubesAK  26.33
24  YouCubing  27.43
25  Tx789  27.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Alea  28.08
27  Jake Donnelly  28.33
28  Keroma12  28.85
29  DGCubes  29.40
30  EDDDY  30.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Dene  30.97
32  Bogdan  30.98
33  username...  32.11
34  G2013  32.22
35  AlphaSheep  32.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  ConfusedCubing  32.87
37  muchacho  34.94
38  Kenneth Svendson  35.71
39  pyr14  36.96
40  LipeCarneiro  37.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  h2f  38.16
42  Bubbagrub  38.50
43  mafergut  39.52
44  hackertyper492  41.89
45  Sitkhom  42.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Abhay Singh Tomar  44.71
47  Ordway Persyn  47.84
48  CyanSandwich  48.32
49  MLGCubez  49.75
50  kbrune  53.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  RyuKagamine  53.68
52  arbivara  53.95
53  Now3852  54.43
54  26doober  58.15
55  LostGent  59.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Loiloiloi  1:06.03
57  One Wheel  1:06.53
58  Jacck  1:09.75
59  Shaky Hands  1:14.69
60  JoshuaStacker  1:15.26
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Torch  43.97
2  DGCubes  46.45
3  GenTheThief  1:06.60
4  Cale S  1:08.43
5  Kenneth Svendson  1:16.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  jaysammey777  1:50.16
7  Tx789  1:58.44
8  YouCubing  1:58.99
9  gateway cuber  2:00.21
10  EDDDY  2:15.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  sqAree  2:42.99
12  One Wheel  2:55.92
13  arbivara  3:15.05
14  Jacck  3:16.00
15  RyuKagamine  3:19.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Alea  5:23.20
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (33)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  WACWCA  3.68
2  hssandwich  5.90
3  gateway cuber  9.28
4  G2013  9.99
5  cuberkid10  10.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  Iggy  11.22
7  asacuber  11.27
8  the super cuber  11.74
9  Isaac Lai  15.42
10  TcubesAK  17.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  YouCubing  18.38
12  h2f  18.64
13  Torch  19.03
14  MatsBergsten  19.26
15  CyanSandwich  19.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jbacboy  19.88
17  jaysammey777  20.04
18  DGCubes  24.04
19  EDDDY  26.67
20  Deri Nata Wijaya  29.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  GenTheThief  32.20
22  APdRF  36.41
23  kbrune  39.57
24  Bogdan  40.97
25  FastCubeMaster  42.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  sqAree  43.25
27  Jacck  44.16
28  Ordway Persyn  1:03.57
29  26doober  1:08.84
30  RyuKagamine  1:21.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  mafergut  1:30.50
32  One Wheel  2:06.79
33  arbivara  2:22.85
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (32)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Daniel Lin  27.26
2  Iggy  29.10
3  the super cuber  31.85
4  Roman  39.51
5  Heart_Johnson  41.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  kamilprzyb  43.77
7  CyanSandwich  50.75
8  hssandwich  57.71
9  Torch  1:01.80
10  G2013  1:03.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  EDDDY  1:06.07
12  MatsBergsten  1:09.06
13  h2f  1:09.87
14  Deri Nata Wijaya  1:14.74
15  Keroma12  1:21.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Mike Hughey  1:50.02
17  APdRF  1:57.83
18  obelisk477  1:59.84
19  YouCubing  2:06.27
20  fastfingers777  2:24.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  WACWCA  2:27.42
22  sqAree  2:28.54
23  kbrune  2:42.22
24  jaysammey777  2:46.15
25  Jacck  2:53.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  FastCubeMaster  3:04.95
27  gateway cuber  3:12.16
28  Bogdan  3:22.90
29  Isaac Lai  3:32.10
30  Ordway Persyn  3:57.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  GenTheThief  3:58.35
32  mafergut  11:36.29
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Iggy  2:55.96
2  MatsBergsten  5:32.38
3  Keroma12  6:05.29
4  hssandwich  6:43.74
5  Torch  7:24.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  EDDDY  7:50.26
7  h2f  8:25.18
8  Jacck  9:20.00
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Roman  4:27.47
2  MatsBergsten  12:21.02
3  Keroma12  13:26.95
4  Torch  17:55.82
5  Jacck  18:21.57
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6 Blindfolded: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MatsBergsten  30:41.70
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (16)​

```
1  the super cuber  29.2
2  kamilprzyb  22.4
3  CyanSandwich  13.8
4  Deri Nata Wijaya  12.4
5  Torch  9.8
6  MatsBergsten  9.6
7  Keroma12  9.0
8  EDDDY  8.2
9  Jacck  6.6
10  gateway cuber  3.0
11  h2f  2.8
12  Bogdan  2.0
13  kbrune  1.6
14  G2013  0.8
15  GenTheThief  0.6
16  Ordway Persyn  0.4
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  G2013  41.40
2  Torch  41.87
3  jaysammey777  41.96
4  GenTheThief  1:06.05
5  EDDDY  1:12.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  YouCubing  1:15.62
7  sqAree  1:16.57
8  TcubesAK  1:18.51
9  Bogdan  1:28.60
10  gateway cuber  1:54.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  kbrune  1:56.18
12  MatsBergsten  2:03.02
13  Jacck  2:06.39
14  Ordway Persyn  2:24.68
15  mafergut  2:27.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Shaky Hands  3:04.93
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (45)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  cuberkid10  48.78
2  Lapinsavant  49.94
3  Isaac Lai  56.87
4  EDDDY  58.08
5  Jbacboy  58.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  Iggy  58.84
7  Torch  1:00.84
8  G2013  1:00.88
9  APdRF  1:05.76
10  FastCubeMaster  1:07.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  pantu2000  1:08.48
12  jaysammey777  1:08.95
13  the super cuber  1:09.68
14  DGCubes  1:13.30
15  Ordway Persyn  1:16.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Kenneth Svendson  1:19.23
17  PDT  1:19.57
18  gateway cuber  1:20.21
19  YouCubing  1:23.09
20  asacuber  1:25.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  ViliusRibinskas  1:27.35
22  TcubesAK  1:31.96
23  GenTheThief  1:34.94
24  Bogdan  1:37.18
25  CyanSandwich  1:37.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  DaBall  1:38.84
27  Selkie  1:38.87
28  LipeCarneiro  1:39.11
29  sqAree  1:41.28
30  Now3852  1:42.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  h2f  1:46.77
32  Alea  1:50.13
33  kbrune  1:54.64
34  Sitkhom  1:57.24
35  mafergut  2:07.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  ConfusedCubing  2:08.18
37  Shaky Hands  2:33.52
38  RyuKagamine  2:37.36
39  Jacck  2:39.80
40  One Wheel  2:47.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  muchacho  2:49.11
42  MatsBergsten  2:50.60
43  theos  2:58.86
44  JoshuaStacker  3:02.41
45  GhostBear53  3:30.43
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (35)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  cuberkid10  2:14.93
2  Iggy  2:29.55
3  APdRF  2:30.25
4  Torch  2:38.40
5  EDDDY  2:41.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  Isaac Lai  2:43.88
7  Jbacboy  2:58.40
8  jaysammey777  2:59.17
9  FastCubeMaster  3:06.86
10  Ordway Persyn  3:11.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  DGCubes  3:21.05
12  YouCubing  3:22.47
13  Kenneth Svendson  3:32.06
14  GenTheThief  3:46.81
15  TcubesAK  3:48.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  DaBall  3:51.83
17  CyanSandwich  4:06.78
18  Bogdan  4:12.34
19  gateway cuber  4:24.34
20  Selkie  4:32.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  LipeCarneiro  4:35.04
22  Alea  4:35.79
23  kbrune  4:43.94
24  Sitkhom  4:54.41
25  sqAree  4:54.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  h2f  4:57.20
27  asacuber  5:04.65
28  Shaky Hands  5:47.17
29  RyuKagamine  5:54.68
30  Jacck  5:55.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  One Wheel  6:35.91
32  mafergut  7:02.78
33  MatsBergsten  7:17.29
34  theos  8:05.50
35  GhostBear53  8:41.78
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  jaysammey777  1.34
2  JoshuaStacker  1.86
3  Torch  2.40
4  DGCubes  3.17
5  YouCubing  3.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  26doober  7.27
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  jaysammey777  4.64
2  JoshuaStacker  4.92
3  Torch  7.12
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (49)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Cale S  3.49
2  Jbacboy  3.60
3  hssandwich  3.63
4  Isaac Lai  3.71
5  connorlacrosse  3.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  fabdabs1234  4.37
7  TcubesAK  4.81
8  cuberkid10  5.69
9  pantu2000  5.74
10  asacuber  5.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Iggy  5.96
12  gateway cuber  6.02
13  ichcubegern  6.04
14  DGCubes  6.15
15  Torch  6.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Tx789  6.59
17  WACWCA  7.01
18  qaz  7.24
19  Jake Donnelly  7.31
20  epride17  7.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  EDDDY  7.42
22  APdRF  7.47
23  YouCubing  7.49
24  Sir Cube-a-lot  7.65
25  Bogdan  7.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  pyr14  7.94
27  AlphaSheep  7.98
28  the super cuber  8.35
29  FastCubeMaster  8.47
30  big_moe5  8.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Ordway Persyn  8.63
32  h2f  9.42
33  GenTheThief  9.65
34  MLGCubez  9.83
35  Bubbagrub  10.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  jaysammey777  10.47
37  ViliusRibinskas  10.67
38  CyanSandwich  11.31
39  mafergut  11.78
40  Alea  12.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  JoshuaStacker  15.73
42  theos  16.02
43  muchacho  16.49
44  username...  17.02
45  RyuKagamine  17.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  kbrune  17.66
47  Kenneth Svendson  18.98
48  Jacck  21.66
49  MatsBergsten  22.65
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  qaz  7.25
2  jaysammey777  8.56
3  YouCubing  11.71
4  pyr14  11.87
5  cuberkid10  13.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  Selkie  14.57
7  Torch  15.10
8  Kenneth Svendson  15.75
9  JoshuaStacker  16.13
10  DGCubes  17.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Tx789  18.37
12  Shaky Hands  18.67
13  RyuKagamine  19.35
14  Schmidt  20.42
15  EDDDY  23.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jacck  24.39
17  arbivara  25.00
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (53)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  DGCubes  2.89
2  hssandwich  3.51
3  gateway cuber  3.79
4  Isaac Lai  3.80
5  TcubesAK  4.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  the super cuber  4.17
7  FastCubeMaster  4.35
8  cuberkid10  4.78
9  pyr14  4.84
10  pantu2000  4.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  APdRF  4.95
12  Iggy  5.04
13  YouCubing  5.08
14  Jake Donnelly  5.08
15  Torch  5.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  EDDDY  5.40
17  aybuck37  5.42
18  MFCuber  5.43
19  jaysammey777  5.56
20  ichcubegern  5.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  ViliusRibinskas  6.23
22  asacuber  6.29
23  Tx789  6.29
24  qaz  6.64
25  Cale S  6.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  MLGCubez  7.33
27  sqAree  7.50
28  JoshuaStacker  8.05
29  Ordway Persyn  8.17
30  Jbacboy  8.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  username...  8.66
32  connorlacrosse  8.73
33  Alea  8.95
34  big_moe5  9.56
35  Kenneth Svendson  9.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  GenTheThief  9.80
37  CyanSandwich  9.95
38  Sitkhom  10.13
39  kbrune  10.72
40  mafergut  11.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  AlphaSheep  12.03
42  ConfusedCubing  12.69
43  Sir Cube-a-lot  12.85
44  Jacck  13.37
45  Schmidt  14.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Bubbagrub  14.70
47  Now3852  15.11
48  26doober  15.47
49  RyuKagamine  15.95
50  LostGent  17.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  arbivara  22.50
52  Shaky Hands  27.54
53  MatsBergsten  29.91
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (31)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  KGB  53.08
2  Isaac Lai  1:01.60
3  DGCubes  1:09.65
4  cuberkid10  1:10.12
5  JianhanC  1:12.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  jaysammey777  1:13.69
7  Iggy  1:14.72
8  GenTheThief  1:28.20
9  Torch  1:30.24
10  APdRF  1:34.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Sergeant Baboon  1:39.09
12  YouCubing  1:41.39
13  pyr14  1:42.27
14  LipeCarneiro  1:53.05
15  Tx789  1:53.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Dene  1:57.30
17  Ordway Persyn  1:58.27
18  Alea  2:12.16
19  FastCubeMaster  2:13.45
20  sqAree  2:21.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Bogdan  2:35.71
22  TcubesAK  2:41.54
23  gateway cuber  3:00.62
24  RyuKagamine  3:11.45
25  mafergut  3:36.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Jacck  3:55.89
27  theos  4:04.00
28  Selkie  4:10.94
29  kbrune  4:16.85
30  One Wheel  4:44.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  arbivara  7:02.95
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (34)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Raptor56  10.41
2  hssandwich  13.36
3  cuberkid10  14.89
4  ichcubegern  15.06
5  Iggy  15.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  EDDDY  16.24
7  YouCubing  16.65
8  the super cuber  17.16
9  DGCubes  17.49
10  qaz  18.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Cale S  20.13
12  Isaac Lai  22.55
13  Jbacboy  22.73
14  Tx789  24.08
15  pyr14  25.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  CyanSandwich  26.27
17  Torch  26.37
18  fabdabs1234  26.73
19  jaysammey777  26.98
20  APdRF  28.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  FastCubeMaster  29.21
22  LipeCarneiro  32.44
23  gateway cuber  33.30
24  Bubbagrub  34.96
25  Ordway Persyn  38.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Bogdan  39.63
27  Selkie  39.73
28  26doober  53.09
29  h2f  1:12.11
30  muchacho  1:18.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Jacck  1:21.94
32  One Wheel  1:47.96
33  mafergut  3:24.30
34  kbrune  3:56.10
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (31)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  okayama  23.4
2  TheDubDubJr  23.6
3  guusrs  24.6
4  Attila  25.2
5  Attila  25.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
6  irontwig  27.8
7  Bogdan  27.8
8  h2f  28.0
9  Torch  29.0
10  Jacck  29.4
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  CyanSandwich  29.6
12  jaysammey777  30.6
13  sqAree  31.2
14  AlphaSheep  31.2
15  arbivara  31.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Keroma12  32.2
17  oyyq99999  33.4
18  G2013  34.0
19  theos  35.4
20  kbrune  37.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  mafergut  40.0
22  GenTheThief  41.8
23  TcubesAK  42.4
24  ConfusedCubing  43.0
25  Ordway Persyn  43.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  RyuKagamine  45.4
27  Deri Nata Wijaya  47.0
28  muchacho  47.0
29  One Wheel  47.2
30  Shaky Hands  47.4
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  YouCubing  48.0
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## h2f (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks. I cant belive I'm in top 10. I've don Weekly Compy only by half of the year and stopped it between June and December.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2017)

h2f said:


> Thanks. I cant belive I'm in top 10. I've don Weekly Compy only by half of the year and stopped it between June and December.


A little more than half the year, 36 out of 52 .


----------



## h2f (Jan 7, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> A little more than half the year, 36 out of 52 .



Oh. I'm surprised. I thought that it was lower number. I guess some of the were with only few events of the number I ususally do.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow I'm also surprised that I'm ranked so high up, like h2f I stopped competing sometime in the middle of the year. Luckily I came back for the final week  I should participate more this year


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 7, 2017)

I should do more than 2x2 and 3x3 this year


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 7, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 Blindfolded*(79)
> 37. 44 One Wheel
> 38. 44 Mark Boyanowski



I'm pretty sure Mark has attempted almost as many cubes in a single MBLD attempt as I have attempted timed 3BLD solves. Yay for lots of DNFs, and a single sub-15:00 success!


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 7, 2017)

I only did half of the year yet I got 15th in skewb which I don't really practice...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 8, 2017)

8th overall is great. I'll go for top 5 this year.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 11, 2017)

Interesting how I placed 19th when I barely competed this year lol


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 11, 2017)

Hmm. I appear twice. I guess it's because my usernames aren't quite the same


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

MMm, I consistently averaged 7-10th in almost every event! 11th overall


----------



## arbivara (Jan 26, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, I use this thread also for 2016!
> 
> First the sum all of 52 contests for 2016, grand total and per each event:
> Congrats to Torch who without doubt was the most successful cuber in the weeklies last year.
> ...



I usually have the worst time every week in most categories, but I'm pretty happy with my FMC results! And my ao5b also improved from 35 in 2015 to 31.2 this year! Yay! (Note: haven't seen this before today)


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 2, 2018)

Will this be updated for 2017 or is it replaced by the website rankings? I set out at the beginning of 2017 to get the most points for the 2-6 relay. I think the last one is the second week all year that I didn't compete in that event. I might still get it in, I think. My results don't show up on the website because I prefer to use the forum to enter them.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm sure that Mats will calculate these and update them here.

We will continue to incorporate all the results from both the website and the forum for statistics that we present here.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2018)

OK, here we go!

So far sum of all points per each event for 2017 ! Enjoy!

*2x2x2*(442)

2249 Isaac Lai
1836 DGCubes
1716 cuberkid10
1615 Competition Cuber
1349 asacuber
1318 applezfall
1208 leomannen
1195 turtwig
1179 CornerCutter
1168 G2013
1141 AidanNoogie
1136 Bogdan
1107 the super cuber
1089 jaysammey777
1022 DhruvA
951 gavinz
920 thecubingwizard
888 speedcuber71
855 Moonwink Cuber
852 obelisk477
845 Ethan Horspool
834 bacyril
821 FastCubeMaster
813 lejitcuber
809 T1_M0
809 typeman5
806 sqAree
726 ExultantCarn
710 GarethBert11
697 CubicOreo
692 Carterk
672 ichcubegern
655 Ordway Persyn
636 Dream Cubing
617 sigalig
583 Algy Cuber
544 MartinN13
538 Torch
537 Aerospry
530 OJ Cubing
512 Mollerz
507 TipsterTrickster
496 WACWCA
493 Alea
488 Duncan Bannon
486 Bubbagrub
483 PyraMaster
479 Metallic Silver
464 therubikscombo
457 JustinTimeCuber
457 ComputerGuy365
455 Amir Afiq
454 João Santos
453 The Blockhead
447 Neel Gore
441 h2f
417 whatshisbucket
409 epride17
406 Michael DeLaRosa
406 Jonsa87
400 TheRubiksCombo
396 Christopher_Cabrera
386 hssandwich
384 tdm
375 arquillian
372 Jaysammey777
372 LegendaryMJS
369 EmperorZant
365 Marcus Siu
363 Dale Nash
362 Mike Hughey
352 theos
350 Deri Nata Wijaya
341 xyzzy
340 Eric Lentzon
339 Lewis
337 a3533
329 typo56
329 Mcuber5
324 SolveThatCube
324 Keenan Johnson
323 Sean Hartman
318 Christopher Cabrera
314 Khairur Rachim
308 E-Cuber
303 Jami Viljanen
303 [email protected]
299 teboecubes
299 [email protected]
298 sam596
289 [email protected]
288 TheDubDubJr
284 Tx789
266 Jacck
265 PeterH2N
264 Allagos
261 Corner Twist Cubing
258 2017LAMB06
254 username...
252 YoAkshYo
243 bubbagrub
225 mihnea3000
222 CBcuber86
222 26doober
219 Killernerd24
218 Jscuber
213 Mikael weiss
205 JoshuaStacker
200 Agguzi
200 Kian
196 schapel
196 pd159
194 Undefined7
193 big_moe5
191 Poketube6681
190 Elf
189 Paarth Chhabra
188 AndrewRizo
187 LostGent
186 gateway cuber
185 CubeStack_Official
184 bhoffman492
183 Russell Bilinski
182 fabdabs1234
181 MatsBergsten
180 weatherman223
176 MCuber
176 Moreno van Rooijen
175 muchacho
172 Ghost Cuber
171 ErikCR
168 Luminosus
168 Tim Rinehart
167 arbivara
164 Shadowjockey
160 qaz
159 Sue Doenim
157 MattheoDW
156 Inek
155 TasseRasse
154 Lili Martin
154 Thrasher989
150 joey
149 Legoball52
148 CubingRF
144 Aerma
143 FireCuber
141 brunofclima
141 TSTwist
140 Sir Cube-a-lot
136 Jaycee
134 GenTheThief
133 Rubiksdude4144
130 Hydraboss
127 Gregory Alekseev
127 Jbacboy
126 Awder
126 MLGCubez
123 tigermaxi
123 Kit Clement
119 PotatoesAreUs
116 Yoshi Cuber
114 Keroma12
113 TCCuber
112 CyanSandwich
112 leudcfa
110 lukecubes
109 Teemu
108 ELRyan
107 Kenneth Svendson
107 Tommy Kiprillis
105 asiahyoo1997
104 cubestack_official
104 Oatch
102 thejerber44
100 YouCubing
100 WillyTheWizard
100 ftRouxles
98 AndrewKimmey
98 Manuel Gutman
97 Tyler Fresh
93 pjk
93 feliks winnner
92 Shane724
91 EpiCuber7
91 Underwatercuber
89 kake123
89 [email protected]
89 Arttu Puttonen
89 Mano
88 franklin31113
88 NathanaelCubes
87 MaxCubes
87 RWL
87 dycocubix
86 Matthew Cubermann
85 SuperCuberYT
84 Irfzwan
83 Omegacubing
82 No Cube Unsolved
82 Zafimi
81 Bertus
81 JustAnotherGenericCu
81 Marcos
80 FakeMMAP
80 BMcCl1
79 RyuKagamine
79 thecubemaster23
79 harbar2021
76 One Wheel
74 Mellis Ferton
74 NubCuber
73 Ikachan
71 Hero
70 The Pocket Cuber
69 jtcubes
68 MASTERMIND2368
68 blindsighted
68 Xancube
68 24.7Cuber
67 greentgoatgal
67 [email protected]
66 Sandro Pastor
66 chubbymoss11
65 pantu2000
63 hamfaceman
63 kinch2002
62 NizzyGG
61 PuppyCube18
61 kayano
61 Zhongyi
60 tx789
60 BirdPuzzles
60 James Hake
60 NischalN
58 Cuber952
57 Edward4
56 JustAnotherGenericCuber
56 Arya Vasa
55 CapriPhonix
55 wimpycuber
54 CM Cubes
53 Jon Persson
53 Oliver0101
52 kprox1994
52 Linus.B
52 YLKRubiks
52 gerzytet
51 Scruggsy13
51 martinvali
51 Cubing4nz
50 zacuber42
50 PessiA04
50 Set0420
48 avocado
48 Randon
48 kemuat
47 kahvipelle123
47 jakgun0130
47 Hattori
46 cuboy63
46 heyitsconnor
46 Alr
45 Kestin
45 Nikita
44 mvcuber12
44 SweetSolver
44 Juan.Angel
43 YouCubimg
43 Mathia
43 FelixFelicis
42 CubingGenius
41 kbrune
40 moyu master
40 ConfusedCubing
40 J2
40 WillyPyx
39 Ecuasamurai
39 abc-cuber
39 akkorokamui
38 REDCUBER13
38 PigsFTW
38 willtri4
38 JCubes
37 yoinneroid
37 Awesome Cubemaster
37 Mackenzie Dy
37 [email protected]
37 Bart Van Eynde
36 omegacubing
36 Prem The Cuber
35 tetrian22
34 giorgi
33 Aysha
33 BMLCuber7
32 SpeezorCubing
32 thegreynomad16
31 Speedysolver
31 jschwarz21
31 ronaldm
30 jihu1011
30 Sir E Brum
30 kikuchi morimichi
29 GSahu
29 cuber314159
29 Scarecrow
29 solargaming143
29 Vunster
29 neslingn
28 Edmund
28 [email protected]
28 YY
28 aberdeener
26 Bamboux
26 Jake Serpico
26 Tom01098
26 Seaweed_Brain818
25 NykoCuber1
25 Parvizal
25 SpeedCuber71
25 opliew1213
25 yamthecuber
25 Jacob Chambers
25 Jacob F
24 JzoCubed
24 Charles Hurley
24 NoProblemCubing
24 zeragon7
24 nms777
23 bulletpal
23 CubingBanana
23 bananapoopking
23 mark49152
22 Wannabefeliks
22 Thecuberrr
22 Garrett C.
22 Fred Lang
22 sk8erman41
22 xander3
22 Deadly chicken
22 ljackstar
21 Aaditya Sikder
20 Skefull
20 Antonio Gabriel
20 xbrandationx
20 ultimatecube
20 bgcatfan
20 Swedish cuber
19 Branflakeftw
18 Callum Clark
18 Now3852
18 virginia
18 DumplingMaster
18 kumato
17 Garrett c.
17 jam66150
17 FinnTheCuber102
17 Hucklebberry
17 Luke Messer
15 1davey29
15 ARandomCuber
15 balaji0071
15 [email protected]
15 Danielle2308
15 JamesNadesh
15 Echidnias
14 Miges12w3
14 pearlie05
14 amaan syed
14 [email protected]
14 Cubix Canaan
14 Sparsh Ailawadi
14 Terence Tan
13 Empty Cube
13 DVcuber
13 TheCubik'sRube
13 LPAlog
13 Michael Ruble
13 FoxTheUnicorn
12 JWcuber
12 Cuberrism
12 lenguyentankiet
12 thecubingmagician
12 Armenian cuber
12 JM Sanchez
12 bren077s
12 Chewy7
12 solemnattic
12 nmouzakitis
11 Amelia Cheng
11 Amelia
11 Katiedavies31
11 unearth
11 High-Jacked Cubing
10 TommyGo
10 hfsdo
10 MoyuDayanLover3
10 AhmetYG
10 debartha
10 Zoggy_Cuber
10 FireLord127
10 Shaky Hands
10 [email protected]
9 EWCuber
9 Gary Song
9 JohnCake
9 Aeoluz
9 Speedy
9 Pangit
8 Sonicastle
8 Hope Catch
8 Rubuc
8 Ender Wiggin
8 PopOneOut
8 Yasa Zaheen
8 dnguyen2204
8 ASCubing
7 AAL_123
7 asdfghjklohhnhn
7 Leandro Carvalho
7 gardenhose
6 Woodman567
6 Simon Kelly
6 Nadine
6 Harvey Dave P. Bade
6 keebruce
6 FIREFOX229
6 lewson
6 roomiertiger
6 jojo1189
5 Loiloiloi
5 MuckPie
5 sklausner10
4 4BLD
4 Fejfo
4 gargoylegaming
3 LCuber
3 Theo Leinad
3 Jasper
3 Veikkorauh
3 Zorrm
3 ronjalundblad
*3x3x3 *(523)

2665 Isaac Lai
2577 DGCubes
2321 cuberkid10
1959 Keroma12
1958 Competition Cuber
1683 FastCubeMaster
1654 Bogdan
1642 speedcuber71
1508 sqAree
1475 obelisk477
1441 the super cuber
1432 G2013
1428 GenTheThief
1423 typeman5
1357 CornerCutter
1313 jaysammey777
1298 turtwig
1236 AidanNoogie
1216 T1_M0
1198 Ethan Horspool
1187 asacuber
1180 thecubingwizard
1149 YoAkshYo
1084 Agguzi
1068 Ordway Persyn
1066 bacyril
1060 lejitcuber
1027 muchacho
1017 SirAD
998 GarethBert11
984 ichcubegern
967 xyzzy
966 DhruvA
950 applezfall
908 Moonwink Cuber
894 Dream Cubing
880 Alea
871 Aerospry
864 Mike Hughey
841 Carterk
840 Deri Nata Wijaya
826 OJ Cubing
809 sigalig
802 ExultantCarn
783 leomannen
778 Torch
763 JustinTimeCuber
723 CubicOreo
701 h2f
687 gavinz
668 SolveThatCube
630 therubikscombo
626 Keenan Johnson
623 EmperorZant
621 Mollerz
616 Neel Gore
589 Jonsa87
579 Bubbagrub
569 sam596
567 Harkaran
562 Michael DeLaRosa
561 Amir Afiq
556 tdm
537 ComputerGuy365
536 TheRubiksCombo
535 Jaysammey777
523 epride17
509 LegendaryMJS
494 PeterH2N
482 CubeStack_Official
475 Metallic Silver
469 greentgoatgal
468 theos
453 E-Cuber
446 Christopher_Cabrera
445 whatshisbucket
441 Killernerd24
440 a3533
439 arquillian
436 Corner Twist Cubing
434 LostGent
427 [email protected]
415 João Santos
414 The Blockhead
407 Algy Cuber
405 Eric Lentzon
399 typo56
395 One Wheel
388 MatsBergsten
384 Kian
376 Tx789
373 Khairur Rachim
368 qaz
367 Sean Hartman
366 Mikael weiss
362 Jacck
362 Christopher Cabrera
361 Moreno van Rooijen
358 TheDubDubJr
354 Marcus Siu
352 hssandwich
350 Mcuber5
349 Jami Viljanen
348 YY
337 Matthew Cubermann
331 cuber314159
330 Lewis
326 teboecubes
324 cubestack_official
320 CyanSandwich
312 Allagos
312 2017LAMB06
310 Duncan Bannon
303 PyraMaster
300 thegreynomad16
300 26doober
297 DumplingMaster
291 ican97
289 xbrandationx
285 Shadowjockey
284 arbivara
283 TSTwist
279 Sue Doenim
272 bubbagrub
272 Mackenzie Dy
271 Elf
269 [email protected]
269 TipsterTrickster
264 joey
260 pjk
259 WACWCA
255 MartinN13
255 schapel
252 kprox1994
249 [email protected]
246 GSahu
246 Paarth Chhabra
244 Jon Persson
239 Tim Rinehart
239 Jscuber
230 Kenneth Svendson
228 Aaditya Sikder
227 Sergeant Baboon
223 mihnea3000
215 gateway cuber
215 PotatoesAreUs
211 big_moe5
210 fabdabs1234
209 weatherman223
208 MCuber
204 bhoffman492
202 RyuKagamine
200 username...
195 Inek
195 feliks winnner
189 Kit Clement
188 Jaycee
188 brunofclima
184 Arttu Puttonen
183 TasseRasse
182 Teemu
182 AndrewRizo
179 MattheoDW
175 CBcuber86
173 tigermaxi
170 CubingRF
165 zacuber42
162 Jbacboy
160 Rubiksdude4144
159 Sir Cube-a-lot
158 Daniel Lin
157 Awder
155 Lili Martin
155 Mellis Ferton
155 Zafimi
154 MLGCubez
154 Yasa Zaheen
153 Dale Nash
150 Poketube6681
149 Branflakeftw
149 Guillaume
149 WillyTheWizard
148 Thrasher989
146 Luke Messer
145 JustAnotherGenericCu
142 Yoshi Cuber
142 Legoball52
141 Tommy Kiprillis
139 Mano
139 asiahyoo1997
138 lukecubes
133 TCCuber
133 Fred Lang
131 MaxCubes
131 ErikCR
128 Shane724
127 Manuel Gutman
126 CapriPhonix
124 Prashant Saran
123 NubCuber
123 leudcfa
123 dycocubix
120 EpiCuber7
120 Aerma
118 neslingn
117 JoshuaStacker
116 YouCubing
116 thejerber44
115 Gregory Alekseev
114 Ecuasamurai
113 Tyler Fresh
113 SuperCuberYT
113 pd159
112 BirdPuzzles
112 Oatch
110 RWL
109 Russell Bilinski
108 Kestin
107 ultimatecube
107 mazh
106 Lapinsavant
105 omegacubing
104 Scruggsy13
104 blindsighted
103 ConfusedCubing
103 bgcatfan
102 Ghost Cuber
101 stevecho816
100 REDCUBER13
100 NathanaelCubes
99 ftRouxles
98 sk8erman41
98 Cuber952
97 WillyPyx
95 kinch2002
94 FIREFOX229
94 AriIsSleeping
93 FakeMMAP
93 xander3
92 Atharv Goel
92 Marcos
91 Dnomsed Gnik
91 KylerWoods
90 kake123
89 pantu2000
89 RCTACameron
89 Underwatercuber
88 kemuat
87 MASTERMIND2368
87 jtcubes
87 ronaldm
87 Tommy12345
85 hamfaceman
85 willtri4
85 Undefined7
83 BMcCl1
82 EDDDY
82 Nikita
81 No Cube Unsolved
81 [email protected]
80 AndrewKimmey
80 PigsFTW
80 undick
80 Xancube
79 thecubemaster23
78 opliew1213
77 Kybou
77 mark49152
76 RedJack22
75 Danielle2308
75 shelley
74 Armenian cuber
74 Hero
74 Zhongyi
73 Heart_Johnson
71 JustAnotherGenericCuber
70 TwistAL
70 NischalN
69 James Hake
68 TheSilverBeluga
68 aberdeener
68 Hattori
67 cuboy63
67 Jacob Chambers
67 mathwizard888
66 FireCuber
66 mvcuber12
66 Randon
66 Hydraboss
64 avocado
63 yoinneroid
63 gerzytet
63 24.7Cuber
62 moyu master
62 FelixFelicis
62 Shantanu Wanivadekar
61 giorgi
61 Grey
60 Skefull
60 jakgun0130
60 Juan.Angel
59 Luminosus
59 Cubing4nz
58 Cubeologist
57 tx789
57 SpeedCuber71
57 BMLCuber7
56 Aysha
56 yamthecuber
56 [email protected]
55 PuppyCube18
55 kahvipelle123
55 wimpycuber
55 Bart Van Eynde
54 1davey29
54 ljackstar
54 akkorokamui
53 Arya Vasa
51 harbar2021
50 thatkid
50 Swedish cuber
50 Omegacubing
50 Jacob F
49 NoProblemCubing
49 kilwap147
48 Bertus
48 tetrian22
48 Sir E Brum
48 SweetSolver
48 Set0420
47 Luke8
47 YouCubimg
46 Linus.B
45 LPAlog
45 kikuchi morimichi
45 Ankush Agarwal
44 CM Cubes
43 Sandro Pastor
43 brachistochrone
42 Charles Hurley
42 heyitsconnor
41 Antonio Gabriel
41 Scarecrow
41 zeragon7
40 CubingGenius
40 Speedysolver
40 JCubes
40 Oliver0101
39 Simon Sim
39 ARandomCuber
39 hackertyper492
39 The Pocket Cuber
38 Vunster
38 Mathia
38 [email protected]
37 jihu1011
37 ambre9864
37 Terence Tan
36 Parvizal
36 Damon_lai
36 JamesNadesh
35 kbrune
35 Jamon
33 Thecuberrr
33 Mikel
33 port
33 dnguyen2204
32 Now3852
32 ELRyan
31 NizzyGG
31 NykoCuber1
31 YLKRubiks
31 [email protected]
30 Wannabefeliks
30 Bamboux
29 rz303
28 TheCubik'sRube
28 Edmund
28 10BLD
28 gardenhose
28 Pangit
27 Cuberrism
27 LorieFice
27 Prem The Cuber
27 Luc Koenders
27 FoxTheUnicorn
26 Bragtime
26 SpeezorCubing
26 rj
26 Shaky Hands
25 bulletpal
25 Jake Serpico
25 Cubing profession
24 Bh13
24 FinnTheCuber102
24 Seaweed_Brain818
24 SpeedySloth
24 Michael Ruble
23 JzoCubed
23 Garrett C.
23 Fishy.24
23 solargaming143
23 Cubix Canaan
22 MuckPie
22 thecubingmagician
22 Gary Song
22 Katiedavies31
22 Hucklebberry
22 addyk747
21 SP33DCuber
20 jam66150
20 Tom01098
20 Leandro Carvalho
20 solemnattic
20 hakatashi
20 Petri Krzywacki
19 PurpleBanana
19 jschwarz21
19 kumato
18 Miges12w3
18 amaan syed
18 bananapoopking
18 J2
18 Sparsh Ailawadi
17 TommyGo
17 Sonicastle
17 Chewy7
17 danpoole02
17 ASCubing
17 iwaru kitsune (iopfox)
17 abhash8010
16 AhmetYG
16 CubingBanana
16 JohnCake
16 DVcuber
16 Zoggy_Cuber
16 roomiertiger
16 skartypo
15 balaji0071
15 Callum Clark
15 Theo Leinad
15 Alpha_Ethan_Smith24
15 coolguy
15 Zorrm
14 pearlie05
14 Selster92
14 Carl La Hood
14 JonPersson
14 keebruce
13 Empty Cube
13 Cole Rich
13 Awesome Cubemaster
13 nmouzakitis
13 FireLord127
13 Aryan Mullick
13 Echidnias
12 Enigma615
12 debartha
12 JM Sanchez
12 virginia
12 unearth
12 Ender Wiggin
12 High-Jacked Cubing
12 Deadly chicken
11 Loiloiloi
11 Amelia Cheng
11 Amelia
11 119Mars
11 WLCuber
11 Harvey Dave P. Bade
11 PopOneOut
11 Luka
10 marscky
10 w!LDd0G
10 BJTheUnknown
10 XxEthan931xX
9 hfsdo
9 [email protected]
9 broune
9 [email protected]
9 RonnieThePotatoCuber
8 JWcuber
8 lenguyentankiet
8 ThaTomGuy
8 [email protected]
8 kylanbb
7 4BLD
7 Jackrum1220
7 [email protected]
7 ReversedPlus
7 iwaru kitsune(iopfox
7 jojo1189
6 Samyajit Saha
6 Aeoluz
6 Fejfo
6 njarmstrong
5 Moises Martinez
5 Xenon (Jack)
5 Woodman567
5 Brandon wilmoth
5 BarathS
5 Hope Catch
5 asdfghjklohhnhn
5 Tayyab Hussain
5 chubbymoss11
5 avoirpaspeur
5 sklausner10
4 LCuber
4 Riley M
4 delhicuber
4 #CubingForPeace
4 Simon Kelly
4 ananonymouscuber
4 Nadine
4 martinvali
4 bren077s
4 squant
4 Speedy
4 solverofcubes
4 Jasper
4 Veikkorauh
4 gargoylegaming
4 ronjalundblad
*4x4x4*(304)

1619 Isaac Lai
1508 cuberkid10
1422 DGCubes
978 Competition Cuber
920 speedcuber71
895 the super cuber
882 G2013
879 T1_M0
861 Bogdan
816 bacyril
769 obelisk477
763 jaysammey777
760 thecubingwizard
675 AidanNoogie
661 Keroma12
659 lejitcuber
648 sqAree
638 Dream Cubing
629 xyzzy
615 typeman5
608 Ordway Persyn
590 GarethBert11
581 FastCubeMaster
547 Alea
511 DhruvA
506 Ethan Horspool
503 ichcubegern
459 Carterk
452 OJ Cubing
436 Torch
429 Bubbagrub
428 sigalig
414 PeterH2N
407 applezfall
404 CornerCutter
402 h2f
399 Mike Hughey
396 One Wheel
395 LegendaryMJS
393 Mollerz
381 The Blockhead
380 Michael DeLaRosa
375 turtwig
367 epride17
363 MatsBergsten
362 Jonsa87
343 ComputerGuy365
333 arquillian
330 EmperorZant
329 CubicOreo
328 Christopher_Cabrera
322 Keenan Johnson
316 Jaysammey777
311 SolveThatCube
309 leomannen
305 Aerospry
298 João Santos
294 Killernerd24
292 typo56
291 Christopher Cabrera
279 Neel Gore
274 Jacck
273 theos
273 JustinTimeCuber
264 tdm
258 sam596
254 therubikscombo
249 Marcus Siu
246 Sean Hartman
244 Eric Lentzon
239 asacuber
233 Kian
225 TheDubDubJr
220 Khairur Rachim
217 Corner Twist Cubing
210 RyuKagamine
206 Mcuber5
204 Lewis
187 Moonwink Cuber
187 Elf
185 SirAD
182 TSTwist
175 Algy Cuber
170 [email protected]
166 Shadowjockey
166 joey
149 E-Cuber
146 Jon Persson
146 Lili Martin
146 26doober
145 schapel
145 gavinz
145 Jscuber
138 Jaycee
138 2017LAMB06
133 Amir Afiq
131 YY
130 MCuber
127 thegreynomad16
126 Sue Doenim
120 gateway cuber
119 bubbagrub
114 Mikael weiss
112 Sergeant Baboon
110 Agguzi
110 Kenneth Svendson
109 Tx789
106 qaz
104 Kit Clement
94 arbivara
94 Awder
94 Jbacboy
93 TipsterTrickster
91 lukecubes
90 leudcfa
90 asiahyoo1997
87 GenTheThief
87 Poketube6681
87 ican97
87 Jami Viljanen
86 pjk
86 Shane724
85 big_moe5
85 Zafimi
84 Tyler Fresh
82 kake123
82 username...
81 hssandwich
81 CBcuber86
80 YouCubing
80 TheRubiksCombo
80 AndrewKimmey
77 TasseRasse
76 Scruggsy13
75 Mano
74 mazh
71 weatherman223
70 PotatoesAreUs
70 thejerber44
68 JoshuaStacker
68 Tim Rinehart
67 pd159
65 kprox1994
65 Inek
64 Gregory Alekseev
64 kinch2002
63 Metallic Silver
63 fabdabs1234
61 ErikCR
61 mark49152
61 Marcos
60 Thrasher989
60 ronaldm
59 hamfaceman
59 Cuber952
57 Bertus
57 stevecho816
57 Yoshi Cuber
56 PigsFTW
56 WillyPyx
55 Branflakeftw
54 BirdPuzzles
54 brunofclima
53 ConfusedCubing
53 teboecubes
53 EpiCuber7
52 CyanSandwich
52 REDCUBER13
51 YoAkshYo
50 chubbymoss11
48 Juan.Angel
48 dycocubix
46 Tommy Kiprillis
45 opliew1213
45 [email protected]
44 cuber314159
44 MattheoDW
43 Underwatercuber
42 cuboy63
42 [email protected]
42 NathanaelCubes
41 No Cube Unsolved
41 yoinneroid
41 mvcuber12
40 muchacho
40 GSahu
40 bhoffman492
39 Heart_Johnson
38 kahvipelle123
38 Mackenzie Dy
37 pantu2000
37 MASTERMIND2368
37 SweetSolver
37 WillyTheWizard
37 RCTACameron
36 moyu master
36 Fred Lang
35 JustAnotherGenericCu
35 Paarth Chhabra
35 jakgun0130
35 thatkid
35 akkorokamui
34 WACWCA
34 PyraMaster
34 Teemu
32 YouCubimg
31 EDDDY
31 Hattori
31 Allagos
31 yamthecuber
30 Ghost Cuber
30 LPAlog
30 Rubiksdude4144
30 Legoball52
29 Omegacubing
27 Bamboux
27 jihu1011
27 Parvizal
27 tigermaxi
26 Kestin
26 aru_sub15CFOP
26 Russell Bilinski
26 sk8erman41
25 CubeStack_Official
25 Yasa Zaheen
24 Arya Vasa
24 BMcCl1
23 TCCuber
23 BMLCuber7
23 Xancube
22 tx789
22 giorgi
22 James Hake
22 Scarecrow
22 [email protected]
22 skartypo
22 [email protected]
21 JustAnotherGenericCuber
21 Mellis Ferton
21 Shaky Hands
21 Oatch
20 bulletpal
20 jtcubes
20 ljackstar
20 brachistochrone
19 Mikel
18 solemnattic
18 omegacubing
18 Nikita
18 kilwap147
17 PuppyCube18
17 Now3852
17 TheSilverBeluga
17 Katiedavies31
17 SuperCuberYT
17 Jacob Chambers
16 Aaditya Sikder
15 Matthew Cubermann
15 JzoCubed
15 Thecuberrr
15 Cubix Canaan
14 Oliver0101
13 [email protected]
13 Zoggy_Cuber
13 FoxTheUnicorn
12 LostGent
12 ARandomCuber
12 kbrune
12 AhmetYG
12 Moreno van Rooijen
12 neslingn
12 Terence Tan
11 hfsdo
11 Sonicastle
11 DVcuber
11 virginia
11 Hucklebberry
11 keebruce
11 CM Cubes
10 Callum Clark
10 NoProblemCubing
10 nmouzakitis
10 blindsighted
10 hakatashi
9 nms777
8 pearlie05
8 FelixFelicis
8 DumplingMaster
7 Bragtime
7 Chewy7
7 Undefined7
7 Luke Messer
7 kumato
6 4BLD
6 Miges12w3
6 Deadly chicken
5 Cubing profession
5 asdfghjklohhnhn
5 Awesome Cubemaster
5 greentgoatgal
5 Grey
5 gerzytet
5 Bart Van Eynde
5 Randon
*5x5x5*(206)

1173 Isaac Lai
845 cuberkid10
809 DGCubes
717 Keroma12
655 bacyril
649 speedcuber71
645 Bogdan
581 Alea
546 G2013
543 thecubingwizard
541 Competition Cuber
499 Dream Cubing
467 obelisk477
466 the super cuber
459 xyzzy
457 lejitcuber
456 Mike Hughey
408 MatsBergsten
385 sigalig
383 T1_M0
375 One Wheel
374 AidanNoogie
335 DhruvA
324 Carterk
318 Torch
317 OJ Cubing
315 Ethan Horspool
309 jaysammey777
308 ichcubegern
302 Ordway Persyn
281 FastCubeMaster
281 Mollerz
270 The Blockhead
258 epride17
257 EmperorZant
255 sqAree
243 Jacck
239 João Santos
239 Christopher_Cabrera
230 Christopher Cabrera
229 theos
207 CubicOreo
204 arquillian
195 Keenan Johnson
182 Jonsa87
178 Lewis
178 typo56
174 SolveThatCube
174 Sean Hartman
172 Killernerd24
162 PeterH2N
161 TheDubDubJr
157 Neel Gore
153 Kian
153 Marcus Siu
150 Eric Lentzon
142 Mcuber5
140 Shadowjockey
138 Michael DeLaRosa
132 Jaysammey777
129 TSTwist
128 GenTheThief
127 [email protected]
125 applezfall
113 sam596
111 Elf
111 typeman5
106 Lili Martin
104 schapel
104 Khairur Rachim
103 turtwig
103 leomannen
102 joey
99 Jon Persson
97 therubikscombo
96 CyanSandwich
96 Corner Twist Cubing
93 Jaycee
92 Mikael weiss
91 Scruggsy13
88 Tommy Kiprillis
87 2017LAMB06
85 h2f
85 Sue Doenim
84 gateway cuber
84 ComputerGuy365
83 RyuKagamine
80 qaz
78 YouCubing
76 26doober
74 MCuber
73 arbivara
73 YY
70 CornerCutter
67 kake123
67 asiahyoo1997
66 Tyler Fresh
66 lukecubes
65 pjk
64 Kit Clement
62 Awder
60 WACWCA
60 Shane724
59 Gregory Alekseev
59 gavinz
59 Jami Viljanen
58 Bubbagrub
58 Mano
57 Sergeant Baboon
57 Inek
56 hssandwich
52 Kenneth Svendson
51 pd159
51 mazh
50 fabdabs1234
50 leudcfa
49 TipsterTrickster
49 kinch2002
48 mark49152
46 big_moe5
46 Metallic Silver
44 hamfaceman
44 Tx789
44 Cuber952
42 PotatoesAreUs
41 cuber314159
41 tdm
41 CBcuber86
40 Algy Cuber
40 Jscuber
39 JoshuaStacker
39 Aerospry
39 brunofclima
38 TasseRasse
37 Branflakeftw
37 WillyPyx
36 JustinTimeCuber
33 ronaldm
33 Zafimi
32 Marcos
32 thejerber44
31 Kestin
31 Jbacboy
31 Heart_Johnson
30 jtcubes
30 cuboy63
29 mvcuber12
29 MattheoDW
29 RCTACameron
28 yoinneroid
28 Paarth Chhabra
27 pantu2000
27 kahvipelle123
26 username...
26 YouCubimg
26 NathanaelCubes
25 LegendaryMJS
25 JustAnotherGenericCu
25 jakgun0130
25 Tim Rinehart
25 omegacubing
24 ErikCR
24 Underwatercuber
23 Allagos
21 ConfusedCubing
20 GSahu
20 blindsighted
19 bubbagrub
19 jihu1011
19 Shaky Hands
18 No Cube Unsolved
18 TCCuber
18 Moonwink Cuber
18 AndrewKimmey
18 Randon
17 CapriPhonix
17 willtri4
16 James Hake
16 Katiedavies31
15 moyu master
15 Now3852
15 Fred Lang
14 asacuber
14 tigermaxi
13 sk8erman41
13 Rubiksdude4144
12 kbrune
11 teboecubes
10 BirdPuzzles
10 Bertus
9 opliew1213
9 FelixFelicis
9 Jacob Chambers
8 [email protected]
7 MuckPie
7 weatherman223
7 JonPersson
7 Amir Afiq
7 E-Cuber
6 Poketube6681
6 JustAnotherGenericCuber
6 asdfghjklohhnhn
6 [email protected]
6 Cubix Canaan
6 nms777
6 BMcCl1
*6x6x6*(130)

626 Isaac Lai
488 bacyril
435 Keroma12
429 One Wheel
401 MatsBergsten
385 Alea
309 cuberkid10
295 Dream Cubing
292 DGCubes
291 thecubingwizard
285 the super cuber
253 Mike Hughey
219 obelisk477
217 xyzzy
202 Mollerz
198 RyuKagamine
197 arquillian
194 Bogdan
193 speedcuber71
192 T1_M0
191 Torch
181 The Blockhead
178 Christopher Cabrera
176 Christopher_Cabrera
164 Carterk
157 sigalig
155 lejitcuber
152 Ordway Persyn
150 jaysammey777
141 Jacck
138 AidanNoogie
132 EmperorZant
116 João Santos
115 Kian
113 DhruvA
111 ichcubegern
106 Marcus Siu
104 typo56
102 FastCubeMaster
96 OJ Cubing
87 Jaysammey777
84 TSTwist
82 TheDubDubJr
82 Shadowjockey
77 Sean Hartman
76 Eric Lentzon
75 Lili Martin
69 sqAree
69 G2013
68 Mcuber5
61 Elf
60 Competition Cuber
58 YouCubing
58 Lewis
57 CubicOreo
56 Sergeant Baboon
55 theos
55 Killernerd24
54 SolveThatCube
53 [email protected]
53 Keenan Johnson
52 kake123
52 Jaycee
50 GenTheThief
40 lukecubes
38 Michael DeLaRosa
38 mazh
37 CyanSandwich
36 brunofclima
35 Ethan Horspool
34 Inek
34 Shane724
33 h2f
32 pd159
31 TipsterTrickster
31 fabdabs1234
31 PotatoesAreUs
29 Scruggsy13
29 schapel
29 Jonsa87
28 YY
26 hssandwich
26 Kestin
24 Cuber952
21 yoinneroid
21 typeman5
21 sam596
21 thejerber44
20 Gregory Alekseev
20 qaz
20 Jbacboy
20 YouCubimg
20 Tyler Fresh
19 JoshuaStacker
19 kahvipelle123
19 jakgun0130
18 Jon Persson
18 username...
18 TCCuber
18 PeterH2N
18 CBcuber86
17 WillyPyx
16 JustinTimeCuber
16 ComputerGuy365
16 MichaelErskine
15 weatherman223
15 MCuber
15 ErikCR
15 MattheoDW
15 Shaky Hands
15 Underwatercuber
14 Tx789
13 Aerospry
13 epride17
13 Kit Clement
12 TasseRasse
11 big_moe5
10 Metallic Silver
10 26doober
10 Rubiksdude4144
9 kbrune
9 gavinz
8 bubbagrub
8 NathanaelCubes
7 turtwig
7 Sue Doenim
7 blindsighted
7 Cubix Canaan
7 Jami Viljanen
7 Algy Cuber
*7x7x7*(99)

466 bacyril
394 Alea
341 MatsBergsten
306 Keroma12
301 Mike Hughey
297 One Wheel
277 Bogdan
236 DGCubes
226 RyuKagamine
226 Dream Cubing
193 sigalig
187 Christopher Cabrera
178 Ordway Persyn
174 The Blockhead
162 xyzzy
160 Jacck
157 T1_M0
153 Christopher_Cabrera
151 arquillian
135 Torch
132 Mollerz
130 the super cuber
122 lejitcuber
113 sqAree
105 DhruvA
98 obelisk477
97 Carterk
95 João Santos
90 typo56
86 FastCubeMaster
85 Jaysammey777
75 cuberkid10
75 Shadowjockey
72 TSTwist
69 ichcubegern
68 EmperorZant
68 TheDubDubJr
64 Killernerd24
58 Sean Hartman
57 Mcuber5
55 jaysammey777
55 thecubingwizard
54 OJ Cubing
53 Elf
52 YouCubing
49 Kian
49 Lewis
47 Marcus Siu
46 YY
45 kake123
45 Eric Lentzon
45 speedcuber71
41 AidanNoogie
39 G2013
38 qaz
37 CyanSandwich
31 lukecubes
30 sam596
29 [email protected]
28 Scruggsy13
26 Lili Martin
25 TipsterTrickster
24 pd159
23 Jonsa87
23 Aerospry
21 Kestin
20 hssandwich
20 YouCubimg
20 gavinz
20 thejerber44
19 gateway cuber
19 tetrian22
18 yoinneroid
17 Tx789
17 kahvipelle123
17 Tyler Fresh
17 Shaky Hands
16 JustinTimeCuber
16 SolveThatCube
16 PotatoesAreUs
15 Michael DeLaRosa
15 Underwatercuber
14 TCCuber
12 Competition Cuber
12 Kenneth Svendson
11 h2f
11 MCuber
11 MattheoDW
10 JoshuaStacker
9 theos
9 Rahul Tirkey
9 ronaldm
9 Cubix Canaan
9 Rubiksdude4144
8 Gregory Alekseev
8 ComputerGuy365
8 TasseRasse
8 blindsighted
8 Zafimi
*3x3 one handed*(298)

1772 Isaac Lai
1381 cuberkid10
1330 DGCubes
1098 sqAree
1078 Keroma12
1054 Bogdan
1023 typeman5
993 the super cuber
906 YoAkshYo
838 speedcuber71
780 GenTheThief
775 turtwig
746 FastCubeMaster
725 thecubingwizard
703 SirAD
677 lejitcuber
658 muchacho
640 asacuber
633 ichcubegern
595 xyzzy
590 Dream Cubing
583 G2013
580 applezfall
575 leomannen
564 Alea
560 Aerospry
548 T1_M0
546 Ethan Horspool
542 jaysammey777
541 CubicOreo
539 Carterk
498 DhruvA
492 bacyril
484 Bubbagrub
457 EmperorZant
435 Mollerz
434 AidanNoogie
433 CornerCutter
426 Torch
405 ExultantCarn
393 obelisk477
362 a3533
352 Neel Gore
351 Mike Hughey
333 tdm
330 Competition Cuber
328 Jacck
324 sigalig
324 therubikscombo
311 Christopher_Cabrera
310 RyuKagamine
298 arquillian
298 Moreno van Rooijen
296 João Santos
291 YY
289 typo56
288 Algy Cuber
287 LegendaryMJS
284 Michael DeLaRosa
269 Jaysammey777
255 Eric Lentzon
251 Christopher Cabrera
244 OJ Cubing
244 TheDubDubJr
239 Sean Hartman
237 h2f
237 Khairur Rachim
233 Metallic Silver
224 Kian
223 Mikael weiss
222 Mcuber5
215 Sue Doenim
208 PeterH2N
208 2017LAMB06
202 Killernerd24
200 GarethBert11
198 [email protected]
198 Keenan Johnson
193 sam596
188 arbivara
188 Marcus Siu
186 bubbagrub
186 epride17
184 qaz
183 thegreynomad16
172 ComputerGuy365
171 SolveThatCube
170 gateway cuber
165 TSTwist
164 hssandwich
163 gavinz
159 Jami Viljanen
154 Tx789
153 Shadowjockey
151 Agguzi
150 Jscuber
148 Amir Afiq
146 Corner Twist Cubing
143 One Wheel
143 MartinN13
141 The Blockhead
140 Jonsa87
137 feliks winnner
136 bhoffman492
130 Ordway Persyn
129 TheRubiksCombo
125 Deri Nata Wijaya
125 Kit Clement
119 Lewis
118 Paarth Chhabra
116 TasseRasse
115 Elf
113 Tim Rinehart
113 E-Cuber
113 26doober
107 GSahu
107 TipsterTrickster
107 joey
106 Jbacboy
105 mihnea3000
104 JustinTimeCuber
101 username...
97 Yoshi Cuber
91 WACWCA
91 teboecubes
90 kake123
90 Poketube6681
88 [email protected]
87 lukecubes
86 asiahyoo1997
85 big_moe5
85 PotatoesAreUs
84 Zafimi
81 YouCubing
81 Scruggsy13
80 Matthew Cubermann
80 CyanSandwich
80 Aaditya Sikder
78 MCuber
77 Gregory Alekseev
75 Shane724
74 [email protected]
74 Ecuasamurai
74 Allagos
73 Marcos
73 mazh
72 fabdabs1234
71 Jaycee
70 thejerber44
67 Inek
66 schapel
64 Moonwink Cuber
64 tigermaxi
64 dycocubix
63 pd159
61 Cuber952
60 kinch2002
59 ftRouxles
56 Kenneth Svendson
56 RCTACameron
56 Oatch
55 MLGCubez
52 hamfaceman
52 JustAnotherGenericCu
51 Dnomsed Gnik
51 brunofclima
50 Simon Sim
47 LPAlog
46 Kestin
46 yoinneroid
46 NoProblemCubing
46 Tyler Fresh
45 WillyPyx
44 jtcubes
43 MatsBergsten
43 kahvipelle123
42 No Cube Unsolved
42 Bertus
42 omegacubing
42 SuperCuberYT
42 Rubiksdude4144
41 kprox1994
41 Dale Nash
41 cuboy63
40 Tommy Kiprillis
40 jakgun0130
40 24.7Cuber
39 MattheoDW
39 leudcfa
38 pantu2000
38 ConfusedCubing
38 Underwatercuber
37 PigsFTW
37 Hydraboss
36 PyraMaster
36 Lili Martin
36 BMcCl1
35 James Hake
35 Xancube
35 thecubemaster23
35 Legoball52
34 CapriPhonix
34 Duncan Bannon
33 Mellis Ferton
32 YouCubimg
32 Cubing4nz
31 Fred Lang
31 WillyTheWizard
31 FelixFelicis
31 Jacob Chambers
30 CubingGenius
30 Armenian cuber
29 moyu master
29 solemnattic
28 BMLCuber7
28 Mackenzie Dy
28 Yasa Zaheen
28 Aerma
28 NathanaelCubes
27 Branflakeftw
27 ronaldm
27 whatshisbucket
26 LostGent
26 Wannabefeliks
26 Charles Hurley
25 MASTERMIND2368
25 Thrasher989
25 Randon
24 NischalN
23 Harkaran
23 Bart Van Eynde
22 jihu1011
22 Zhongyi
21 Scarecrow
21 ErikCR
21 CubeStack_Official
21 CBcuber86
21 Nikita
21 Prem The Cuber
20 TCCuber
20 NykoCuber1
20 Katiedavies31
19 Bh13
19 bulletpal
19 Hero
19 Russell Bilinski
19 bgcatfan
18 Daniel Lin
18 tx789
18 EDDDY
18 Oliver0101
17 Now3852
17 Teemu
17 ultimatecube
17 Grey
17 Set0420
16 Ghost Cuber
16 blindsighted
16 kilwap147
15 ARandomCuber
15 JzoCubed
15 Gary Song
15 Jake Serpico
15 hackertyper492
15 JustAnotherGenericCuber
15 undick
14 FinnTheCuber102
14 Cubix Canaan
14 neslingn
13 Bragtime
13 AndrewKimmey
13 Awesome Cubemaster
13 Shaky Hands
13 Terence Tan
12 Thecuberrr
12 zacuber42
12 JoshuaStacker
11 addyk747
10 DVcuber
10 keebruce
9 Callum Clark
9 Amelia
8 weatherman223
7 Loiloiloi
7 REDCUBER13
7 iwaru kitsune(iopfox
7 kumato
6 Amelia Cheng
6 Zoggy_Cuber
6 Guillaume
6 gargoylegaming
6 Sparsh Ailawadi
5 Miges12w3
5 ananonymouscuber
5 debartha
5 Arttu Puttonen
5 kylanbb
5 xander3
*3x3 with feet*(89)

276 Bubbagrub
244 DGCubes
201 RyuKagamine
189 T1_M0
142 Torch
132 DhruvA
121 bubbagrub
113 Christopher Cabrera
110 One Wheel
110 Christopher_Cabrera
104 Mike Hughey
87 GenTheThief
80 arquillian
61 arbivara
54 gateway cuber
50 João Santos
47 Elo13
46 Jacck
40 OJ Cubing
39 Alea
39 xyzzy
37 jaysammey777
36 The Blockhead
33 Jaysammey777
31 bacyril
30 cuberkid10
30 TCCuber
30 YY
26 the super cuber
26 Sue Doenim
25 applezfall
25 sigalig
25 Carterk
24 EmperorZant
23 Shadowjockey
22 hssandwich
22 TheDubDubJr
22 Rubiksdude4144
19 ichcubegern
18 Tx789
18 typo56
18 Jscuber
17 YouCubing
17 lejitcuber
17 [email protected]
16 sqAree
16 MartinN13
16 YouCubimg
14 CyanSandwich
12 FastCubeMaster
12 Metallic Silver
12 Sean Hartman
11 asacuber
11 Killernerd24
10 big_moe5
10 SolveThatCube
10 yoinneroid
9 WACWCA
9 Isaac Lai
9 CapriPhonix
9 tetrian22
9 kahvipelle123
9 omegacubing
9 therubikscombo
9 Marcus Siu
8 NoProblemCubing
8 MattheoDW
8 Marcos
7 JustinTimeCuber
7 1973486
7 tigermaxi
7 thecubingwizard
7 Zafimi
7 Terence Tan
6 username...
6 TasseRasse
6 blindsighted
6 [email protected]
5 turtwig
5 Ordway Persyn
5 Miges12w3
5 Lili Martin
5 NizzyGG
5 Jonsa87
5 Scarecrow
5 Amir Afiq
5 TipsterTrickster
5 Mikael weiss
5 Algy Cuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(190)

1019 Isaac Lai
796 MatsBergsten
668 DGCubes
656 asacuber
577 applezfall
569 leomannen
563 turtwig
506 G2013
501 the super cuber
478 jaysammey777
465 gavinz
454 Deri Nata Wijaya
453 T1_M0
449 Mike Hughey
421 thecubingwizard
409 h2f
402 Bogdan
384 Jacck
379 DhruvA
366 speedcuber71
363 lejitcuber
355 Carterk
338 OJ Cubing
326 sigalig
262 cuberkid10
251 Bubbagrub
247 ExultantCarn
238 ichcubegern
226 Torch
224 Killernerd24
210 bacyril
208 Dream Cubing
199 Competition Cuber
190 Moonwink Cuber
189 sqAree
169 Mollerz
164 WillyTheWizard
161 Jaysammey777
161 Christopher Cabrera
161 arquillian
155 Christopher_Cabrera
151 Keenan Johnson
149 GarethBert11
146 Sean Hartman
142 WACWCA
138 RyuKagamine
136 FastCubeMaster
135 Khairur Rachim
135 TheDubDubJr
132 Eric Lentzon
125 hssandwich
123 Alea
122 Marcus Siu
118 typo56
117 gateway cuber
112 João Santos
112 Mcuber5
109 Neel Gore
107 [email protected]
104 Jonsa87
102 AidanNoogie
100 bubbagrub
96 arbivara
96 CyanSandwich
91 Amir Afiq
90 [email protected]
88 obelisk477
85 Gregory Alekseev
85 whatshisbucket
82 26doober
79 CornerCutter
77 Jami Viljanen
74 MattheoDW
73 LegendaryMJS
69 username...
69 YouCubing
69 YY
68 schapel
67 MartinN13
62 Mikael weiss
58 TCCuber
58 Sue Doenim
57 Elf
57 jtcubes
55 joey
55 2017LAMB06
54 CubicOreo
54 mark49152
52 Jaycee
52 xyzzy
52 Jscuber
49 Legoball52
48 [email protected]
48 Prem The Cuber
46 fabdabs1234
45 Keroma12
45 TheRubiksCombo
44 Awesome Cubemaster
43 Scruggsy13
43 epride17
43 asiahyoo1997
42 FakeMMAP
42 Marcos
41 TipsterTrickster
41 Inek
40 MCuber
40 Kit Clement
40 Ikachan
39 blindsighted
39 kayano
39 Rubiksdude4144
39 The Pocket Cuber
38 therubikscombo
37 EpiCuber7
35 Ethan Horspool
34 gardenhose
34 Allagos
33 Bertus
33 thejerber44
32 YoAkshYo
31 JustinTimeCuber
31 Jbacboy
30 Ordway Persyn
29 sam596
27 jakgun0130
27 10BLD
26 keebruce
26 Shadowjockey
24 Callum Clark
24 YouCubimg
24 YLKRubiks
24 brunofclima
23 JustAnotherGenericCu
23 ambre9864
22 Linus.B
21 kahvipelle123
20 One Wheel
20 NizzyGG
19 Dale Nash
19 tigermaxi
19 Bart Van Eynde
19 Oatch
18 GenTheThief
18 JustAnotherGenericCuber
18 Oliver0101
17 No Cube Unsolved
16 Luminosus
16 Moreno van Rooijen
15 aru_sub15CFOP
15 Michael Ruble
14 PotatoesAreUs
13 kake123
13 WillyPyx
12 [email protected]
12 Guillaume
12 Luke Messer
12 gerzytet
12 kumato
11 aybuck37
11 Charles Hurley
11 Aerma
9 DVcuber
9 Scarecrow
8 Tx789
8 Metallic Silver
8 Arttu Puttonen
8 Duncan Bannon
8 teboecubes
8 feliks winnner
8 E-Cuber
8 Randon
7 PyraMaster
7 tetrian22
7 Russell Bilinski
7 Arya Vasa
6 4BLD
6 Teemu
5 Aaditya Sikder
5 Tommy Kiprillis
5 ErikCR
4 Garrett C.
4 ComputerGuy365
4 TasseRasse
4 Paarth Chhabra
4 Fred Lang
4 aberdeener
4 Tim Rinehart
4 Algy Cuber
4 Shaky Hands
4 pd159
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(147)

951 MatsBergsten
709 Deri Nata Wijaya
674 Mike Hughey
623 T1_M0
556 G2013
543 Jacck
518 OJ Cubing
487 the super cuber
477 DGCubes
454 speedcuber71
448 Bogdan
424 YY
402 YoAkshYo
371 sigalig
355 h2f
339 RyuKagamine
320 jaysammey777
292 Isaac Lai
275 Torch
264 Carterk
258 bacyril
252 sqAree
251 Neel Gore
246 obelisk477
238 Killernerd24
228 thecubingwizard
225 lejitcuber
221 Bubbagrub
211 Daniel Lin
206 arquillian
202 Keenan Johnson
197 ican97
174 ichcubegern
174 thegreynomad16
174 pinser2
166 Christopher Cabrera
163 Christopher_Cabrera
146 Keroma12
144 Mollerz
143 FastCubeMaster
141 typo56
126 Jonsa87
122 Dream Cubing
108 Mcuber5
105 DhruvA
101 GarethBert11
99 Gregory Alekseev
98 TheDubDubJr
94 hssandwich
92 bubbagrub
88 Sue Doenim
87 xyzzy
80 CyanSandwich
78 Ordway Persyn
77 turtwig
77 Eric Lentzon
77 [email protected]
76 YouCubing
75 blindsighted
74 Alea
73 schapel
71 Luke Messer
69 mark49152
68 whatshisbucket
63 gateway cuber
62 CubicOreo
59 26doober
58 Scruggsy13
56 Jaysammey777
55 Elf
54 kake123
53 sam596
48 applezfall
44 WACWCA
44 MattheoDW
42 Jaycee
41 GenTheThief
41 No Cube Unsolved
38 Berd
37 Kit Clement
37 Tommy12345
36 ComputerGuy365
36 Amir Afiq
36 Mikael weiss
36 2017LAMB06
35 Jami Viljanen
35 pinser
34 fabdabs1234
34 Heart_Johnson
34 leudcfa
31 cuberkid10
30 Aaditya Sikder
29 cuboy63
29 DumplingMaster
27 SweetSolver
26 jtcubes
25 tdm
24 One Wheel
24 kamilprzyb
24 TCCuber
23 YouCubimg
23 Shane724
22 Aerospry
21 Tx789
21 SpeedCuber71
21 pd159
20 JustinTimeCuber
20 [email protected]
20 Marcos
19 PotatoesAreUs
18 ronaldm
18 sk8erman41
17 therubikscombo
16 NizzyGG
16 Sean Hartman
16 leomannen
16 gerzytet
15 4BLD
15 AndrewRizo
14 kbrune
14 Shaky Hands
14 Oatch
12 João Santos
12 Metallic Silver
12 Kian
12 epride17
12 Russell Bilinski
12 Shadowjockey
11 Arya Vasa
9 SolveThatCube
9 DVcuber
9 Arttu Puttonen
8 Bragtime
8 Bertus
7 Jon Persson
7 Scarecrow
6 CornerCutter
6 Matthew Cubermann
6 AidanNoogie
6 Garrett C.
6 weatherman223
6 [email protected]
6 Paarth Chhabra
6 teboecubes
6 TipsterTrickster
6 NathanaelCubes
6 WillyPyx
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(64)

666 MatsBergsten
508 Jacck
386 Mike Hughey
354 Keroma12
291 T1_M0
274 OJ Cubing
244 the super cuber
199 YY
184 Deri Nata Wijaya
170 h2f
162 sigalig
155 G2013
136 bacyril
130 Christopher Cabrera
124 DGCubes
123 Killernerd24
109 Christopher_Cabrera
77 arquillian
71 typo56
68 hssandwich
57 Mollerz
48 FastCubeMaster
47 Gregory Alekseev
45 Torch
45 Neel Gore
44 ican97
44 pinser2
41 kake123
40 gateway cuber
39 CyanSandwich
38 schapel
35 Carterk
34 mark49152
29 Jonsa87
28 sam596
28 TheDubDubJr
27 sqAree
27 Scruggsy13
26 Sue Doenim
24 Elf
24 speedcuber71
23 jaysammey777
23 pinser
20 Dream Cubing
19 PianoCube
18 obelisk477
16 26doober
16 Mcuber5
15 yoinneroid
15 pd159
13 YouCubing
12 thecubingwizard
11 Isaac Lai
11 Kit Clement
11 [email protected]
9 okayama
8 turtwig
8 TCCuber
8 ichcubegern
8 Paarth Chhabra
8 blindsighted
8 YouCubimg
8 thegreynomad16
8 MattheoDW
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(43)

650 MatsBergsten
460 Jacck
354 Mike Hughey
292 Keroma12
190 YY
177 the super cuber
160 OJ Cubing
131 sigalig
119 Christopher Cabrera
103 h2f
99 Killernerd24
70 G2013
67 Christopher_Cabrera
60 T1_M0
54 CyanSandwich
45 Carterk
43 arquillian
40 Deri Nata Wijaya
40 Gregory Alekseev
40 mark49152
31 DGCubes
31 bacyril
27 typo56
20 GenTheThief
18 Torch
18 hssandwich
18 pinser2
15 Mollerz
13 Elf
11 Scruggsy13
11 jaysammey777
10 kake123
10 kamilprzyb
10 okayama
10 YouCubing
10 PianoCube
10 TCCuber
10 yoinneroid
10 blindsighted
10 Dream Cubing
10 Oliver0101
10 pd159
10 Underwatercuber
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(17)

622 MatsBergsten
439 Jacck
257 Mike Hughey
70 sigalig
36 OJ Cubing
24 CyanSandwich
24 Gregory Alekseev
24 Killernerd24
12 the super cuber
12 h2f
12 Christopher Cabrera
12 Christopher_Cabrera
12 yoinneroid
12 blindsighted
12 Carterk
12 Oliver0101
12 pd159
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(14)

494 MatsBergsten
241 Mike Hughey
224 Jacck
73 sigalig
28 Keroma12
28 Gregory Alekseev
17 Killernerd24
14 CyanSandwich
14 OJ Cubing
14 yoinneroid
14 blindsighted
14 ASCubing
14 Oliver0101
14 pd159
*3x3 Multi blind*(83)

2721 the super cuber
1271 Deri Nata Wijaya
1127 MatsBergsten
1046 Keroma12
996 kamilprzyb
797 sigalig
744 T1_M0
641 OJ Cubing
490 Jacck
413 Mike Hughey
302 Christopher Cabrera
262 arquillian
249 CyanSandwich
212 Killernerd24
206 FastCubeMaster
180 Gregory Alekseev
156 Christopher_Cabrera
156 YY
151 Bogdan
143 typo56
119 DGCubes
104 sqAree
104 G2013
87 ican97
84 bacyril
77 gateway cuber
76 Scruggsy13
68 bubbagrub
64 mark49152
53 Carterk
52 kake123
52 DhruvA
45 Bubbagrub
43 YouCubing
43 Mollerz
40 Ordway Persyn
37 GenTheThief
35 Sue Doenim
34 Isaac Lai
34 TCCuber
33 speedcuber71
32 Jaysammey777
32 jaysammey777
32 YouCubimg
31 h2f
30 Mcuber5
29 Michał Bogdan
27 Jonsa87
25 obelisk477
22 RyuKagamine
21 turtwig
21 thecubingwizard
20 kbrune
20 hssandwich
20 thegreynomad16
19 Torch
18 TheDubDubJr
18 Dream Cubing
17 ichcubegern
17 [email protected]
16 26doober
16 XxEthan931xX
15 sam596
12 Alea
12 MattheoDW
11 xyzzy
8 Amir Afiq
8 Shadowjockey
7 Shaky Hands
5 YoAkshYo
4 Jaycee
4 AidanNoogie
4 DVcuber
4 Sean Hartman
4 blindsighted
4 teboecubes
4 Jami Viljanen
4 Mikael weiss
4 Shane724
4 PotatoesAreUs
4 pd159
4 Oatch
4 Pangit
*3x3 Match the scramble*(132)

438 Bogdan
410 bacyril
368 Isaac Lai
348 T1_M0
347 Mike Hughey
327 speedcuber71
288 thecubingwizard
251 G2013
245 DGCubes
208 the super cuber
208 jaysammey777
193 MatsBergsten
151 Jacck
150 sigalig
140 Torch
139 Carterk
138 xyzzy
135 Christopher_Cabrera
117 OJ Cubing
110 TheDubDubJr
103 EmperorZant
101 Christopher Cabrera
96 theos
94 Keenan Johnson
92 lejitcuber
85 tdm
83 epride17
81 Jaysammey777
78 arquillian
76 sqAree
75 Dream Cubing
69 Killernerd24
67 YY
66 obelisk477
64 applezfall
62 CornerCutter
62 Mikael weiss
54 [email protected]com
51 therubikscombo
50 typo56
49 João Santos
45 DhruvA
44 Sue Doenim
43 Kit Clement
37 Marcus Siu
35 YouCubing
35 MCuber
35 Khairur Rachim
33 gerzytet
32 Shadowjockey
31 Jaycee
30 Elf
28 Lewis
27 Alea
27 schapel
27 asiahyoo1997
26 cuberkid10
26 Aerospry
25 Gregory Alekseev
23 Lili Martin
21 Competition Cuber
20 Jami Viljanen
20 lukecubes
19 gateway cuber
19 AidanNoogie
18 teboecubes
18 Terence Tan
17 hssandwich
17 mvcuber12
17 Rubiksdude4144
16 Ordway Persyn
16 Bubbagrub
15 YouCubimg
14 fabdabs1234
14 Zafimi
13 JustAnotherGenericCuber
13 [email protected]
13 Teemu
13 feliks winnner
13 brunofclima
12 ErikCR
12 MattheoDW
12 thejerber44
11 asacuber
11 kake123
11 TCCuber
11 Shaky Hands
11 Marcos
10 RyuKagamine
10 ichcubegern
10 greentgoatgal
10 jakgun0130
10 keebruce
10 PotatoesAreUs
10 WillyPyx
9 FastCubeMaster
9 turtwig
9 GenTheThief
9 BMLCuber7
9 jojo1189
8 JustinTimeCuber
8 tigermaxi
8 Paarth Chhabra
8 Amir Afiq
8 kahvipelle123
8 [email protected]
7 Scarecrow
7 yoinneroid
7 leomannen
7 Mano
7 nms777
6 Bragtime
6 Sean Hartman
5 bubbagrub
5 One Wheel
5 JoshuaStacker
5 Bertus
5 Metallic Silver
5 YoAkshYo
5 Michael DeLaRosa
5 Amelia
5 blindsighted
5 TipsterTrickster
5 Tim Rinehart
5 Russell Bilinski
5 WillyTheWizard
5 sam596
5 whatshisbucket
5 omegacubing
5 SuperCuberYT
5 2017LAMB06
5 kumato
*2-3-4 Relay*(241)

1049 cuberkid10
1009 Isaac Lai
924 DGCubes
686 Competition Cuber
606 G2013
585 Bogdan
578 thecubingwizard
565 the super cuber
564 bacyril
559 speedcuber71
517 obelisk477
443 lejitcuber
427 FastCubeMaster
407 Dream Cubing
387 AidanNoogie
382 GarethBert11
371 CornerCutter
371 DhruvA
365 asacuber
357 Ethan Horspool
335 T1_M0
325 ichcubegern
305 xyzzy
297 Mollerz
282 sqAree
271 Mike Hughey
265 LegendaryMJS
259 OJ Cubing
258 Keroma12
256 applezfall
246 EmperorZant
241 turtwig
239 sigalig
232 leomannen
224 Torch
222 Christopher_Cabrera
220 epride17
218 One Wheel
211 Keenan Johnson
208 theos
208 arquillian
207 typo56
205 Michael DeLaRosa
203 Aerospry
202 Bubbagrub
197 Jacck
195 Alea
188 Christopher Cabrera
178 Carterk
176 Mcuber5
175 MatsBergsten
173 Khairur Rachim
172 Marcus Siu
170 João Santos
164 Jaysammey777
164 Ordway Persyn
164 Killernerd24
162 Eric Lentzon
162 tdm
158 Kian
153 The Blockhead
153 jaysammey777
153 TheDubDubJr
150 Lewis
146 Shadowjockey
145 ComputerGuy365
137 joey
137 2017LAMB06
132 Sean Hartman
129 TSTwist
128 Neel Gore
125 h2f
125 PeterH2N
112 Algy Cuber
110 RyuKagamine
110 typeman5
108 Jaycee
108 TipsterTrickster
107 SolveThatCube
107 26doober
105 gavinz
102 E-Cuber
101 Kenneth Svendson
98 Mikael weiss
97 MCuber
95 Elf
94 [email protected]
88 Moonwink Cuber
84 Jonsa87
83 gateway cuber
83 PyraMaster
77 Kit Clement
76 Awder
75 Sue Doenim
72 bubbagrub
72 sam596
71 asiahyoo1997
70 Lili Martin
69 lukecubes
68 leudcfa
67 Jscuber
64 Shane724
61 Amir Afiq
59 therubikscombo
55 hssandwich
53 Thrasher989
53 Yoshi Cuber
53 PotatoesAreUs
52 big_moe5
52 Poketube6681
52 Tyler Fresh
52 pd159
51 Gregory Alekseev
51 schapel
51 AndrewKimmey
50 kake123
50 Arttu Puttonen
50 ErikCR
50 Zafimi
49 Tx789
48 JustinTimeCuber
48 Jami Viljanen
48 thejerber44
47 Underwatercuber
46 BirdPuzzles
46 fabdabs1234
45 Scruggsy13
45 YY
45 Allagos
45 WillyPyx
44 Agguzi
44 Jbacboy
41 kinch2002
41 Marcos
39 TasseRasse
38 Jon Persson
38 Metallic Silver
38 WillyTheWizard
38 High-Jacked Cubing
37 brunofclima
36 CyanSandwich
34 YouCubing
34 Tommy Kiprillis
34 Mackenzie Dy
33 kahvipelle123
32 TheRubiksCombo
32 MattheoDW
31 GenTheThief
31 pantu2000
31 SirAD
30 CubicOreo
29 YoAkshYo
28 Kestin
28 qaz
28 jtcubes
28 Inek
27 Legoball52
26 JoshuaStacker
26 Mano
25 Fred Lang
25 BMLCuber7
25 jakgun0130
24 Paarth Chhabra
24 YouCubimg
24 Teemu
24 yamthecuber
24 Oatch
23 Cubing4nz
22 SpeedCuber71
22 omegacubing
21 Linus.B
21 Branflakeftw
21 teboecubes
20 GSahu
20 MartinN13
20 PigsFTW
20 ronaldm
20 Tim Rinehart
19 Corner Twist Cubing
19 tigermaxi
18 No Cube Unsolved
18 jihu1011
18 NoProblemCubing
18 Xancube
18 NathanaelCubes
17 Now3852
17 Shaky Hands
17 BMcCl1
16 Bamboux
16 ExultantCarn
16 [email protected]
16 brachistochrone
15 moyu master
15 Jake Serpico
15 Scarecrow
15 aberdeener
15 bhoffman492
15 Nikita
14 TCCuber
14 weatherman223
14 kprox1994
14 solargaming143
14 kikuchi morimichi
13 SuperCuberYT
13 Terence Tan
12 Thecuberrr
12 neslingn
11 [email protected]
11 DumplingMaster
10 muchacho
10 Sergeant Baboon
10 bulletpal
10 AhmetYG
10 [email protected]
10 Pangit
9 solemnattic
9 The Pocket Cuber
8 James Hake
8 Hucklebberry
8 CM Cubes
7 Sonicastle
7 Parvizal
7 LPAlog
7 kumato
6 JustAnotherGenericCuber
6 Russell Bilinski
5 Bertus
5 virginia
5 Luke Messer
5 bgcatfan
5 gerzytet
5 Bart Van Eynde
4 pearlie05
4 Chewy7
4 Zoggy_Cuber
4 Cubix Canaan
4 keebruce
4 ljackstar
3 asdfghjklohhnhn
3 blindsighted
3 Zorrm
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(159)

729 Isaac Lai
621 cuberkid10
484 DGCubes
472 Bogdan
470 bacyril
407 thecubingwizard
366 Competition Cuber
365 the super cuber
365 G2013
305 Dream Cubing
286 obelisk477
263 Mike Hughey
243 Ethan Horspool
238 lejitcuber
234 One Wheel
231 DhruvA
227 xyzzy
215 Mollerz
209 Torch
202 Jacck
197 OJ Cubing
195 ichcubegern
193 Keroma12
190 Alea
181 theos
177 MatsBergsten
173 FastCubeMaster
164 T1_M0
159 sigalig
157 Christopher_Cabrera
155 Christopher Cabrera
151 EmperorZant
151 typo56
144 AidanNoogie
144 Lewis
141 speedcuber71
140 arquillian
138 Ordway Persyn
135 João Santos
125 The Blockhead
125 TheDubDubJr
122 epride17
121 Marcus Siu
113 RyuKagamine
111 sqAree
105 Keenan Johnson
104 Shadowjockey
103 Michael DeLaRosa
101 Mcuber5
101 TSTwist
94 Killernerd24
92 Kian
89 CornerCutter
89 PeterH2N
88 asacuber
88 Carterk
86 Jaysammey777
85 Elf
85 applezfall
85 joey
82 Neel Gore
80 Kenneth Svendson
73 Lili Martin
72 turtwig
72 26doober
71 Jaycee
67 jaysammey777
65 Bubbagrub
62 TipsterTrickster
61 Aerospry
57 Mikael weiss
55 sam596
55 Kit Clement
55 [email protected]
54 SolveThatCube
52 Eric Lentzon
51 gateway cuber
51 2017LAMB06
50 kake123
49 asiahyoo1997
48 Tyler Fresh
48 gavinz
47 MCuber
47 lukecubes
46 Jami Viljanen
46 Jscuber
43 Shane724
42 Khairur Rachim
41 Sean Hartman
41 pd159
40 Awder
40 leudcfa
39 Kestin
39 PotatoesAreUs
38 Allagos
37 Scruggsy13
36 Sue Doenim
35 YY
35 fabdabs1234
34 YouCubing
34 big_moe5
33 LegendaryMJS
33 thejerber44
32 schapel
31 bubbagrub
31 brunofclima
31 WillyPyx
30 Moonwink Cuber
30 Jonsa87
29 GenTheThief
29 Gregory Alekseev
29 Jbacboy
28 hssandwich
23 YouCubimg
22 Paarth Chhabra
22 kahvipelle123
21 h2f
21 Algy Cuber
21 Zafimi
20 typeman5
20 Corner Twist Cubing
20 jakgun0130
20 Mano
19 CyanSandwich
19 MattheoDW
16 jihu1011
16 omegacubing
15 Jon Persson
15 ComputerGuy365
15 AndrewKimmey
15 Tim Rinehart
15 Xancube
14 Tx789
14 Fred Lang
14 ronaldm
13 Metallic Silver
13 leomannen
13 NathanaelCubes
12 JustinTimeCuber
12 Now3852
12 Shaky Hands
11 tigermaxi
11 teboecubes
10 PyraMaster
9 JoshuaStacker
8 weatherman223
7 Sergeant Baboon
7 James Hake
6 TasseRasse
6 Amir Afiq
6 [email protected]
5 Cubix Canaan
5 BMcCl1
4 JustAnotherGenericCuber
4 Tommy Kiprillis
4 ErikCR
4 blindsighted
4 gerzytet
4 Nikita
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(101)

381 Isaac Lai
351 bacyril
342 One Wheel
198 thecubingwizard
170 the super cuber
169 DGCubes
168 Mike Hughey
155 Bogdan
152 RyuKagamine
151 Jacck
148 Mollerz
144 obelisk477
142 MatsBergsten
140 Christopher Cabrera
139 Alea
128 Keroma12
126 Christopher_Cabrera
119 arquillian
117 xyzzy
117 The Blockhead
113 Dream Cubing
111 cuberkid10
107 Torch
105 DhruvA
103 EmperorZant
91 João Santos
90 ichcubegern
86 lejitcuber
84 Ordway Persyn
77 Marcus Siu
74 sqAree
71 Lewis
67 Jaysammey777
67 Shadowjockey
67 typo56
67 TSTwist
63 Mcuber5
61 TheDubDubJr
60 Kian
58 sigalig
57 FastCubeMaster
54 Killernerd24
50 OJ Cubing
49 Elf
48 theos
45 Kenneth Svendson
44 AidanNoogie
44 Ethan Horspool
42 Jaycee
42 Competition Cuber
41 T1_M0
35 Carterk
34 Lili Martin
33 YY
30 lukecubes
29 Sean Hartman
29 [email protected]
28 pd159
26 kake123
25 TipsterTrickster
25 PotatoesAreUs
23 GenTheThief
23 YouCubing
22 epride17
20 G2013
19 gavinz
18 jaysammey777
16 YouCubimg
16 brunofclima
15 Jbacboy
15 speedcuber71
15 Tyler Fresh
15 thejerber44
14 Gregory Alekseev
14 Jami Viljanen
14 26doober
13 CyanSandwich
13 MCuber
13 MattheoDW
12 SolveThatCube
12 sam596
11 JustinTimeCuber
11 kahvipelle123
11 Kit Clement
10 big_moe5
10 Fred Lang
10 Shaky Hands
10 NathanaelCubes
9 asacuber
9 Tx789
8 TasseRasse
7 Sergeant Baboon
7 JoshuaStacker
6 h2f
6 weatherman223
6 Metallic Silver
6 Sue Doenim
5 bubbagrub
5 Bubbagrub
5 blindsighted
5 omegacubing
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(82)

318 bacyril
221 One Wheel
157 RyuKagamine
153 DGCubes
153 Mike Hughey
151 Alea
143 Bogdan
133 Christopher Cabrera
115 Christopher_Cabrera
109 The Blockhead
107 arquillian
103 xyzzy
100 Jacck
99 DhruvA
96 Torch
94 thecubingwizard
94 Dream Cubing
85 Keroma12
84 Mollerz
77 João Santos
74 Lewis
73 obelisk477
67 sqAree
65 Jaysammey777
65 Ordway Persyn
60 ichcubegern
59 EmperorZant
59 Shadowjockey
57 Kenneth Svendson
56 T1_M0
56 typo56
56 TSTwist
55 Killernerd24
53 lejitcuber
52 YY
52 sigalig
49 the super cuber
47 cuberkid10
47 TheDubDubJr
43 MatsBergsten
42 Elf
38 OJ Cubing
27 PotatoesAreUs
26 FastCubeMaster
26 Sean Hartman
26 Mcuber5
25 lukecubes
24 kake123
23 TipsterTrickster
23 [email protected]
21 YouCubing
21 Kian
21 Marcus Siu
19 gavinz
18 epride17
17 G2013
15 Tyler Fresh
14 theos
14 jaysammey777
14 Arttu Puttonen
14 YouCubimg
13 sam596
13 thejerber44
12 Lili Martin
12 AidanNoogie
12 Jonsa87
11 CyanSandwich
11 CapriPhonix
11 Tx789
11 kahvipelle123
11 MattheoDW
11 Carterk
10 Sergeant Baboon
10 SolveThatCube
10 Shaky Hands
9 omegacubing
8 Fred Lang
7 Gregory Alekseev
7 JoshuaStacker
6 blindsighted
6 Jami Viljanen
6 mathwizard888
*MiniGuildford*(91)

206 DGCubes
191 bacyril
174 cuberkid10
128 Mike Hughey
123 Jacck
115 RyuKagamine
110 Lewis
103 Torch
102 Christopher_Cabrera
98 lejitcuber
94 jaysammey777
93 sigalig
93 Mollerz
87 OJ Cubing
86 thecubingwizard
83 DhruvA
80 ichcubegern
78 João Santos
78 Christopher Cabrera
70 TheDubDubJr
68 Jaysammey777
67 arquillian
60 The Blockhead
60 Mcuber5
54 Shadowjockey
50 AidanNoogie
49 the super cuber
49 Elf
49 Dream Cubing
47 CornerCutter
41 G2013
32 FastCubeMaster
31 lukecubes
30 TipsterTrickster
30 Jami Viljanen
29 YY
29 Carterk
29 [email protected]
28 MCuber
27 Jscuber
26 sam596
24 T1_M0
23 asacuber
23 dycocubix
22 typo56
21 Jonsa87
21 Sean Hartman
20 Kit Clement
20 pd159
19 sqAree
19 gavinz
19 fabdabs1234
19 thejerber44
18 Tx789
17 gateway cuber
17 big_moe5
17 epride17
15 bubbagrub
15 Lili Martin
15 Underwatercuber
14 YouCubing
14 TheCoolMinxer
13 YouCubimg
13 2017LAMB06
12 EDDDY
12 therubikscombo
11 jakgun0130
10 Michael DeLaRosa
10 leomannen
10 MattheoDW
9 tetrian22
9 PotatoesAreUs
8 hssandwich
8 Fred Lang
8 kahvipelle123
7 Ordway Persyn
7 TCCuber
7 [email protected]
7 ErikCR
7 E-Cuber
7 Shaky Hands
6 PyraMaster
6 tx789
6 JoshuaStacker
6 Algy Cuber
6 Rubiksdude4144
5 weatherman223
5 Bubbagrub
5 Paarth Chhabra
5 blindsighted
5 [email protected]
*Kilominx*(94)

298 DGCubes
176 bacyril
144 jaysammey777
115 Jaysammey777
114 Lewis
113 Torch
110 Metallic Silver
85 Alea
83 Mike Hughey
74 cuberkid10
69 Christopher_Cabrera
68 GenTheThief
62 DhruvA
60 Christopher Cabrera
58 The Blockhead
56 hssandwich
47 sigalig
47 bhoffman492
46 Ordway Persyn
46 xyzzy
45 João Santos
45 TheDubDubJr
40 FastCubeMaster
39 Carterk
38 Elf
38 Killernerd24
37 CubicOreo
36 gateway cuber
36 [email protected]
31 Jonsa87
30 the super cuber
29 Jacck
29 big_moe5
29 Lili Martin
28 lukecubes
27 Khairur Rachim
27 TSTwist
26 WACWCA
24 sqAree
23 muchacho
23 lejitcuber
23 speedcuber71
20 OJ Cubing
20 Dream Cubing
19 AidanNoogie
19 obelisk477
19 jtcubes
19 pd159
18 Tx789
18 Shadowjockey
18 2017LAMB06
16 Inek
15 CubeStack_Official
14 Zafimi
14 WillyPyx
13 CornerCutter
13 Rubiksdude4144
13 thejerber44
12 fabdabs1234
11 Sergeant Baboon
11 Eric Lentzon
11 YouCubimg
11 MattheoDW
10 bubbagrub
10 JoshuaStacker
10 Jami Viljanen
9 FakeMMAP
9 Legoball52
8 Jbacboy
8 leomannen
8 jakgun0130
8 Marcos
7 T1_M0
7 Tyler Fresh
7 26doober
6 YouCubing
6 Bubbagrub
6 Sean Hartman
6 Kit Clement
5 JustinTimeCuber
5 ichcubegern
5 teboecubes
5 TipsterTrickster
4 PyraMaster
4 Gregory Alekseev
4 JustAnotherGenericCuber
4 tigermaxi
4 Fred Lang
4 Xancube
3 Paarth Chhabra
3 blindsighted
3 WillyTheWizard
3 Algy Cuber
3 gerzytet
*Skewb*(252)

1325 Isaac Lai
1260 DGCubes
988 cuberkid10
844 asacuber
825 Bogdan
818 Competition Cuber
691 Bubbagrub
613 thecubingwizard
604 DhruvA
588 lejitcuber
553 bacyril
517 applezfall
502 jaysammey777
481 epride17
471 Carterk
463 CornerCutter
448 T1_M0
447 João Santos
446 speedcuber71
443 the super cuber
424 leomannen
418 CubicOreo
394 ichcubegern
385 Dream Cubing
376 MartinN13
364 Amir Afiq
361 Metallic Silver
355 GarethBert11
346 TipsterTrickster
340 sam596
323 whatshisbucket
322 Mollerz
310 FastCubeMaster
309 theos
291 typo56
288 bubbagrub
286 Torch
286 Alea
279 Marcus Siu
274 AidanNoogie
273 therubikscombo
266 Algy Cuber
263 bhoffman492
246 hssandwich
217 Lewis
209 Christopher_Cabrera
202 OJ Cubing
200 Ordway Persyn
197 Jonsa87
191 Sean Hartman
190 gavinz
188 turtwig
187 TSTwist
183 TheDubDubJr
181 SolveThatCube
179 MatsBergsten
174 [email protected]
172 typeman5
167 Jami Viljanen
160 Keenan Johnson
156 Jaysammey777
153 Aerospry
153 teboecubes
152 Christopher Cabrera
152 Mikael weiss
149 2017LAMB06
148 Allagos
144 TheRubiksCombo
143 E-Cuber
138 Jacck
133 YY
133 Shadowjockey
130 Lili Martin
129 [email protected]
129 fabdabs1234
128 The Blockhead
128 Tx789
127 Corner Twist Cubing
127 Undefined7
126 WACWCA
126 G2013
121 Mike Hughey
119 Ghost Cuber
117 Kit Clement
117 Mcuber5
115 sigalig
114 Paarth Chhabra
108 weatherman223
104 RyuKagamine
102 MCuber
98 PyraMaster
98 Elf
96 h2f
95 big_moe5
91 qaz
91 CBcuber86
90 LegendaryMJS
88 Duncan Bannon
87 Poketube6681
87 MLGCubez
86 gateway cuber
86 tigermaxi
85 Yoshi Cuber
84 Eric Lentzon
84 Jbacboy
81 Michael DeLaRosa
79 sqAree
77 leudcfa
73 Jscuber
72 Moreno van Rooijen
72 Aerma
71 [email protected]
70 lukecubes
69 arquillian
68 PotatoesAreUs
67 Inek
66 Sir Cube-a-lot
66 Awder
63 ftRouxles
61 26doober
60 Tim Rinehart
60 Marcos
59 JustinTimeCuber
58 pd159
57 dycocubix
55 1davey29
55 FakeMMAP
55 Rubiksdude4144
54 YouCubing
52 obelisk477
52 The Pocket Cuber
51 CyanSandwich
50 thejerber44
48 [email protected]
47 kake123
47 [email protected]
46 BirdPuzzles
45 NubCuber
44 Khairur Rachim
42 JoshuaStacker
42 schapel
42 Sue Doenim
42 MattheoDW
41 neslingn
40 hamfaceman
39 mihnea3000
38 Scruggsy13
38 TasseRasse
38 Kenneth Svendson
38 Randon
37 J2
37 kinch2002
36 EmperorZant
36 Cuber952
36 abhash8010
34 xyzzy
34 jtcubes
33 tx789
33 SpeezorCubing
33 tdm
32 arbivara
32 Linus.B
32 Tommy Kiprillis
31 YouCubimg
31 SuperCuberYT
30 kahvipelle123
28 jakgun0130
28 Cubing4nz
27 CubeStack_Official
27 NathanaelCubes
27 brunofclima
26 YoAkshYo
26 Mathia
26 omegacubing
25 Teemu
25 Tyler Fresh
25 Shane724
25 zeragon7
24 James Hake
24 Katiedavies31
24 gardenhose
23 Jaycee
23 NoProblemCubing
23 ErikCR
23 Zafimi
22 [email protected]
22 Nikita
21 username...
21 ConfusedCubing
21 BMLCuber7
20 WillyPyx
19 No Cube Unsolved
19 YLKRubiks
19 yamthecuber
18 GenTheThief
18 ExultantCarn
18 Underwatercuber
16 Tom01098
16 Scarecrow
16 ASCubing
15 CapriPhonix
14 FinnTheCuber102
14 ComputerGuy365
14 [email protected]
14 Michael Ruble
13 Keroma12
13 jam66150
13 amaan syed
13 Ender Wiggin
12 ARandomCuber
12 Seaweed_Brain818
12 Fred Lang
12 Prem The Cuber
12 Zhongyi
11 aybuck37
10 Gary Song
10 Amelia
10 Speedy
10 Rubuc
9 Grey
8 Gregory Alekseev
8 Jacob Chambers
7 Callum Clark
7 Thecuberrr
7 bulletpal
7 EDDDY
7 Shaky Hands
7 Juan.Angel
6 LostGent
6 JWcuber
6 Miges12w3
6 Bertus
6 Cubix Canaan
6 keebruce
6 CM Cubes
5 Matthew Cubermann
5 Sonicastle
5 BMcCl1
4 JustAnotherGenericCuber
4 JM Sanchez
3 Fejfo
3 ronjalundblad
3 sklausner10
2 One Wheel
2 Zoggy_Cuber
2 blindsighted
2 Russell Bilinski
2 Xancube
2 xander3
2 Deadly chicken
2 Oliver0101
2 Pangit
*Clock*(135)

368 cuberkid10
326 jaysammey777
279 DGCubes
237 RyuKagamine
229 T1_M0
219 sam596
207 bacyril
200 MartinN13
197 G2013
193 Mollerz
191 Mike Hughey
191 lejitcuber
140 Jaysammey777
111 OJ Cubing
110 Christopher_Cabrera
103 asacuber
102 Torch
102 Mcuber5
98 sigalig
96 the super cuber
95 thecubingwizard
92 Lewis
92 TheDubDubJr
87 Jonsa87
85 sqAree
81 Christopher Cabrera
81 TipsterTrickster
81 Carterk
80 ichcubegern
75 The Blockhead
67 [email protected]
63 João Santos
63 MCuber
63 ronaldm
61 Jacck
58 Shadowjockey
57 hssandwich
56 Michael DeLaRosa
56 YY
50 qaz
48 arbivara
47 mihnea3000
47 CBcuber86
45 DhruvA
45 Sean Hartman
42 Kit Clement
41 Elf
40 AidanNoogie
40 Dream Cubing
39 Awder
39 Tim Rinehart
39 gavinz
36 CornerCutter
36 Bubbagrub
36 jtcubes
36 Underwatercuber
35 tdm
35 E-Cuber
34 therubikscombo
32 ErikCR
31 Tx789
31 kinch2002
30 lukecubes
29 fabdabs1234
27 YouCubing
27 pd159
26 dycocubix
25 Tommy12345
24 SolveThatCube
22 Jami Viljanen
22 Edward4
21 Yoshi Cuber
20 obelisk477
19 big_moe5
19 schapel
19 Kenneth Svendson
19 NathanaelCubes
19 Marcos
18 TheRubiksCombo
18 Lili Martin
18 JoshuaStacker
18 weatherman223
18 YouCubimg
18 MattheoDW
18 Shaky Hands
16 FastCubeMaster
16 PyraMaster
16 kahvipelle123
16 Algy Cuber
15 bubbagrub
15 FakeMMAP
15 ComputerGuy365
15 arquillian
15 jakgun0130
14 aybuck37
13 Ordway Persyn
13 MLGCubez
12 TCCuber
12 yoinneroid
12 mark49152
11 [email protected]
10 JustinTimeCuber
10 Arttu Puttonen
10 Jacob Chambers
9 username...
9 Alea
9 Scruggsy13
9 Fred Lang
9 CubicOreo
9 PotatoesAreUs
8 WACWCA
8 Scarecrow
8 Kian
8 epride17
8 Inek
8 JCubes
7 hamfaceman
7 Gregory Alekseev
7 blindsighted
6 Loiloiloi
6 applezfall
6 Zafimi
5 turtwig
5 Danielle2308
4 Ghost Cuber
4 Michael Ruble
3 Moonwink Cuber
3 sonicparty64
3 James Hake
3 TasseRasse
3 Paarth Chhabra
3 thatkid
3 typo56
3 2017LAMB06
3 ClutchSkit
*Pyraminx*(293)

1637 DGCubes
1295 CornerCutter
1289 Isaac Lai
1046 T1_M0
951 Competition Cuber
850 applezfall
797 cuberkid10
735 the super cuber
692 bacyril
664 thecubingwizard
602 FastCubeMaster
589 G2013
573 asacuber
550 lejitcuber
515 jaysammey777
513 GarethBert11
509 CubicOreo
481 Lewis
479 DhruvA
453 MartinN13
396 whatshisbucket
378 ichcubegern
375 E-Cuber
374 Torch
359 João Santos
345 leomannen
335 YoAkshYo
332 Moonwink Cuber
323 sqAree
320 Alea
316 Dale Nash
310 speedcuber71
297 Algy Cuber
288 Keenan Johnson
285 Jami Viljanen
285 typo56
274 turtwig
271 Amir Afiq
269 Carterk
262 Christopher_Cabrera
259 ExultantCarn
256 therubikscombo
252 Jacck
244 hssandwich
232 Jaysammey777
225 AidanNoogie
225 typeman5
218 Ordway Persyn
215 epride17
212 Duncan Bannon
209 SolveThatCube
209 Aerospry
205 Christopher Cabrera
205 [email protected]
203 Dream Cubing
201 obelisk477
200 Eric Lentzon
200 Ghost Cuber
197 Marcus Siu
195 TSTwist
192 Mollerz
189 Sean Hartman
186 Mcuber5
179 sigalig
172 TheDubDubJr
170 Bubbagrub
167 CBcuber86
165 arquillian
164 Jonsa87
162 Mike Hughey
154 TipsterTrickster
153 YY
148 Michael DeLaRosa
145 OJ Cubing
145 teboecubes
145 Shadowjockey
143 Corner Twist Cubing
142 NathanaelCubes
138 mihnea3000
132 PyraMaster
132 MCuber
131 LegendaryMJS
127 [email protected]
126 bhoffman492
122 Sue Doenim
114 Elf
108 Teemu
107 gavinz
104 CapriPhonix
103 Yoshi Cuber
102 gateway cuber
99 Awder
97 2017LAMB06
96 Tx789
96 addyk747
94 RyuKagamine
93 Hydraboss
91 Paarth Chhabra
90 The Blockhead
90 Allagos
88 brunofclima
84 TheRubiksCombo
82 a3533
81 Undefined7
80 JustinTimeCuber
80 BirdPuzzles
79 dycocubix
77 theos
77 qaz
76 Jscuber
75 Inek
75 Moreno van Rooijen
74 tigermaxi
74 MLGCubez
73 FireCuber
72 26doober
71 Thrasher989
71 The Pocket Cuber
70 big_moe5
69 TasseRasse
68 Jaycee
68 Shantanu Wanivadekar
66 bubbagrub
65 EmperorZant
65 NoProblemCubing
65 neslingn
64 Tim Rinehart
63 [email protected]
63 Zafimi
63 asiahyoo1997
62 Mackenzie Dy
61 CyanSandwich
60 Marcos
60 pd159
59 FakeMMAP
59 Kian
57 WillyTheWizard
57 sam596
56 weatherman223
56 Randon
55 fabdabs1234
54 Juan.Angel
52 username...
52 JoshuaStacker
52 Aryan Mullick
52 Aerma
51 YouCubing
51 Kenneth Svendson
50 arbivara
50 Edward4
49 kinch2002
48 Oatch
47 Keroma12
47 lukecubes
46 Poketube6681
46 PotatoesAreUs
45 Rubiksdude4144
44 jtcubes
44 harbar2021
43 Jbacboy
43 Cuber952
41 MattheoDW
40 Kit Clement
40 Alr
39 hamfaceman
38 schapel
37 JamesNadesh
36 YLKRubiks
36 24.7Cuber
34 EDDDY
33 TCCuber
33 tx789
33 zacuber42
33 feliks winnner
33 Mikael weiss
33 CubeStack_Official
32 Sir Cube-a-lot
32 Metallic Silver
32 Linus.B
32 SuperCuberYT
32 Underwatercuber
31 Scruggsy13
31 Bertus
31 jakgun0130
30 WACWCA
30 Mathia
29 No Cube Unsolved
29 yoinneroid
29 YouCubimg
29 Tyler Fresh
28 kake123
28 Tommy Kiprillis
27 pantu2000
27 aybuck37
26 tdm
25 nms777
25 Legoball52
24 Gregory Alekseev
24 BMLCuber7
24 kahvipelle123
23 Scarecrow
23 Zhongyi
22 MatsBergsten
22 CubingBanana
22 MaxCubes
22 JustAnotherGenericCuber
22 blindsighted
22 ronaldm
21 REDCUBER13
21 [email protected]
21 High-Jacked Cubing
21 kumato
20 ConfusedCubing
19 Agguzi
19 Lili Martin
19 JustAnotherGenericCu
19 ErikCR
19 WillyPyx
18 thecubingmagician
18 Echidnias
18 thejerber44
17 Matthew Cubermann
17 Arttu Puttonen
17 SpeezorCubing
17 Cubix Canaan
17 omegacubing
17 Hattori
16 GenTheThief
16 Vunster
16 Jacob Chambers
15 h2f
15 Carl La Hood
15 Fred Lang
15 Xancube
15 [email protected]
14 LostGent
14 James Hake
14 Fejfo
13 Thecuberrr
13 moyu master
13 jihu1011
13 Nikita
13 BMcCl1
12 ultimatecube
12 Oliver0101
11 JWcuber
11 Kestin
11 pearlie05
10 Seaweed_Brain818
9 Callum Clark
9 Empty Cube
9 Zoggy_Cuber
9 CubingRF
9 FIREFOX229
8 Loiloiloi
8 Gary Song
8 Now3852
8 Tom01098
8 amaan syed
8 asdfghjklohhnhn
8 J2
8 Deadly chicken
8 jojo1189
7 Amelia
7 Russell Bilinski
7 Danielle2308
7 CM Cubes
7 Pangit
6 AhmetYG
6 kprox1994
6 Speedy
6 aberdeener
6 Prem The Cuber
6 Michael Ruble
6 ClutchSkit
5 sonicparty64
5 Parvizal
5 Luke8
5 bananapoopking
5 FoxTheUnicorn
4 Aysha
4 keebruce
4 Ender Wiggin
4 FireLord127
4 ronjalundblad
3 One Wheel
3 Wannabefeliks
3 LCuber
3 xbrandationx
3 Sandro Pastor
3 Shaky Hands
3 [email protected]
3 Terence Tan
*Megaminx*(149)

958 Isaac Lai
481 DGCubes
476 GenTheThief
420 bacyril
415 cuberkid10
377 thecubingwizard
315 Bogdan
288 Alea
275 Dream Cubing
238 xyzzy
238 jaysammey777
231 the super cuber
225 T1_M0
213 DhruvA
208 applezfall
199 Torch
198 AidanNoogie
194 obelisk477
192 Lewis
184 Mike Hughey
173 Carterk
165 One Wheel
163 Jaysammey777
159 Christopher Cabrera
158 lejitcuber
155 Mollerz
149 RyuKagamine
142 Christopher_Cabrera
136 ichcubegern
133 sigalig
132 G2013
123 João Santos
121 arquillian
120 Ordway Persyn
116 Jacck
111 The Blockhead
111 leomannen
107 Mcuber5
106 Sergeant Baboon
106 TheDubDubJr
102 [email protected]
101 Killernerd24
100 typo56
93 Keroma12
91 theos
85 Jonsa87
84 Elf
84 Shadowjockey
82 CubicOreo
80 FastCubeMaster
80 Keenan Johnson
79 sqAree
78 YoAkshYo
78 Marcus Siu
76 gavinz
74 OJ Cubing
72 Eric Lentzon
70 Metallic Silver
67 TSTwist
61 Sue Doenim
60 big_moe5
60 Tx789
56 EmperorZant
53 CornerCutter
51 MCuber
50 brunofclima
49 bhoffman492
47 Sean Hartman
45 gateway cuber
45 speedcuber71
45 leudcfa
45 lukecubes
44 asiahyoo1997
43 26doober
41 arbivara
40 Mikael weiss
39 kake123
39 Lili Martin
39 fabdabs1234
38 Kit Clement
38 Zafimi
36 turtwig
36 hssandwich
35 pd159
32 YY
32 Inek
32 Khairur Rachim
32 CubeStack_Official
30 Cuber952
29 tigermaxi
27 Juan.Angel
26 YouCubing
26 Michael DeLaRosa
26 Corner Twist Cubing
24 TipsterTrickster
24 2017LAMB06
23 SolveThatCube
23 sam596
23 NathanaelCubes
23 thejerber44
22 JoshuaStacker
22 PotatoesAreUs
20 yoinneroid
19 TasseRasse
19 YouCubimg
18 jakgun0130
17 Amir Afiq
17 MattheoDW
17 [email protected]
17 nms777
16 Blablabla
16 kahvipelle123
15 Jami Viljanen
14 CyanSandwich
14 Jaycee
14 weatherman223
14 Underwatercuber
13 EDDDY
13 E-Cuber
12 JustinTimeCuber
12 ConfusedCubing
12 aru_sub15CFOP
12 ronaldm
12 tdm
12 Tyler Fresh
12 Shaky Hands
11 Cubing profession
10 MatsBergsten
10 ErikCR
10 Ecuasamurai
9 Scarecrow
8 asacuber
8 JzoCubed
8 Rubiksdude4144
7 JustAnotherGenericCuber
7 Amelia
7 Aerospry
7 ronjalundblad
6 PyraMaster
6 Zoggy_Cuber
6 J2
6 kumato
5 CapriPhonix
5 Aaditya Sikder
5 Paarth Chhabra
5 blindsighted
5 teboecubes
5 Cubix Canaan
5 Algy Cuber
*Square-1*(184)

1285 Isaac Lai
1086 DGCubes
1010 cuberkid10
753 Competition Cuber
706 speedcuber71
602 T1_M0
549 thecubingwizard
531 Bogdan
507 bacyril
498 the super cuber
451 applezfall
445 jaysammey777
435 Bubbagrub
415 lejitcuber
405 ichcubegern
396 Carterk
372 Mike Hughey
329 sigalig
322 RyuKagamine
318 Dream Cubing
306 FastCubeMaster
265 DhruvA
264 therubikscombo
258 Torch
257 leomannen
251 G2013
248 AidanNoogie
241 turtwig
240 Marcus Siu
235 Mollerz
215 Algy Cuber
209 1973486
208 asacuber
205 Jacck
204 Christopher_Cabrera
202 bubbagrub
200 Jonsa87
191 sqAree
189 xyzzy
187 OJ Cubing
182 Tx789
176 Jaysammey777
174 Christopher Cabrera
171 Lewis
162 typo56
161 CornerCutter
159 whatshisbucket
158 arquillian
154 hssandwich
154 YoAkshYo
151 Keroma12
148 Shadowjockey
147 TheDubDubJr
144 Ordway Persyn
143 MartinN13
141 João Santos
126 [email protected]
125 TipsterTrickster
122 TheRubiksCombo
122 Sean Hartman
121 Mcuber5
120 Corner Twist Cubing
115 Aerospry
115 Amir Afiq
111 Raptor56
105 Sue Doenim
103 Eric Lentzon
101 Alea
97 pd159
91 bhoffman492
88 CubicOreo
87 Ghost Cuber
87 AndrewRizo
86 h2f
83 Elf
79 One Wheel
77 qaz
77 26doober
75 big_moe5
70 Mikael weiss
69 TSTwist
68 MCuber
66 Metallic Silver
64 The Blockhead
63 TCCuber
63 CBcuber86
60 MLGCubez
57 kikuchi morimichi
56 gateway cuber
56 E-Cuber
55 2017LAMB06
53 YY
52 TasseRasse
52 Jami Viljanen
51 YouCubing
48 Inek
46 JustinTimeCuber
46 fabdabs1234
45 sam596
45 Kit Clement
45 dycocubix
44 tx789
44 [email protected]
43 WACWCA
43 SolveThatCube
42 Neel Gore
42 kinch2002
41 James Hake
41 Tommy12345
41 lukecubes
40 schapel
39 Jbacboy
39 Marcos
38 Poketube6681
38 brunofclima
37 FakeMMAP
37 Paarth Chhabra
36 teboecubes
35 Cuber952
33 Jscuber
32 Lili Martin
32 Kenneth Svendson
31 hamfaceman
31 JoshuaStacker
31 Underwatercuber
30 yoinneroid
30 YouCubimg
30 MattheoDW
30 Yoshi Cuber
29 Tommy Kiprillis
29 avocado
29 epride17
28 ErikCR
28 jakgun0130
27 Michael DeLaRosa
27 SpeedCuber71
26 ConfusedCubing
26 kahvipelle123
26 joey
25 feliks winnner
25 thejerber44
24 shelley
23 EDDDY
22 mihnea3000
21 Heart_Johnson
20 aru_sub15CFOP
20 [email protected]
20 gerzytet
20 leudcfa
19 [email protected]
19 jtcubes
19 tdm
18 username...
17 Fred Lang
17 sk8erman41
17 PotatoesAreUs
16 J2
16 zeragon7
14 CubingBanana
14 Pedro Escudero
14 Tom01098
14 Seaweed_Brain818
13 Thecuberrr
13 Tim Rinehart
12 Kestin
12 gavinz
11 weatherman223
11 Scarecrow
10 Cubix Canaan
10 Moreno van Rooijen
10 Jamon
10 Rubiksdude4144
9 GenTheThief
9 PyraMaster
9 virginia
8 bulletpal
8 BirdPuzzles
8 AhmetYG
8 Shaky Hands
8 Allagos
6 JzoCubed
6 JustAnotherGenericCuber
6 blindsighted
5 NathanaelCubes
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(144)

1066 Bogdan
691 okayama
633 Jacck
555 Mike Hughey
552 theos
545 Isaac Lai
542 Bubbagrub
522 T1_M0
458 jaysammey777
455 DGCubes
426 arbivara
409 DuLe
340 bubbagrub
308 h2f
306 xyzzy
304 CyanSandwich
287 GenTheThief
262 thecubingwizard
242 guusrs
230 obelisk477
201 Christopher Cabrera
198 Algy Cuber
186 speedcuber71
170 Killernerd24
169 Christopher_Cabrera
166 Sue Doenim
157 sigalig
151 the super cuber
149 epride17
146 sqAree
145 qaz
122 G2013
121 Jami Viljanen
114 Jaysammey777
113 DhruvA
110 EmperorZant
110 RyuKagamine
106 Attila
106 Dream Cubing
99 CornerCutter
85 arquillian
82 João Santos
81 OJ Cubing
80 applezfall
76 Paarth Chhabra
72 TheDubDubJr
70 Kit Clement
65 keebruce
64 typo56
63 teboecubes
62 The Blockhead
61 [email protected]
60 26doober
58 Theo Leinad
58 MattheoDW
57 One Wheel
57 ichcubegern
56 TCCuber
55 Mikael weiss
55 Carterk
54 irontwig
52 FastCubeMaster
49 Berd
49 thegreynomad16
48 Shadowjockey
46 Jaycee
45 Torch
45 undick
44 TipsterTrickster
42 Alea
41 MCuber
40 WillyTheWizard
37 Ordway Persyn
36 Awesome Cubemaster
36 Ethan Horspool
35 Mcuber5
34 mazh
33 Amir Afiq
33 Rubiksdude4144
31 coldsun0630
30 asacuber
30 NathanaelCubes
28 tdm
27 PyraMaster
27 Rnewms
24 Agguzi
24 lejitcuber
24 Aaditya Sikder
24 brunofclima
23 Hssandwich
23 siva.shanmukh
22 No Cube Unsolved
22 Kyle™
21 hssandwich
21 guysensei1
21 AlphaSheep
21 Duncan Bannon
20 tetrian22
19 TheSixthSide
19 FakeMMAP
19 yoshiwo
19 [email protected]
18 schapel
18 Khairur Rachim
18 Randon
17 kbrune
17 Bragtime
17 Tx789
17 Sean Hartman
17 YY
17 2017LAMB06
17 Oatch
17 WillyPyx
16 turtwig
16 YouCubing
16 James Hake
16 Aerospry
16 omegacubing
16 Shaky Hands
16 ASCubing
15 bacyril
15 username...
15 ComputerGuy365
15 dnguyen2204
14 MatsBergsten
14 Moonwink Cuber
14 YoAkshYo
14 JustAnotherGenericCu
14 Keenan Johnson
13 Lili Martin
13 weatherman223
13 Jonsa87
13 greentgoatgal
13 Guillaume
13 blindsighted
13 kahvipelle123
12 JustinTimeCuber
12 Gregory Alekseev
12 xXPunchWoodXx
12 tigermaxi
12 bhoffman492
11 gateway cuber
11 kake123
11 Simon Kelly


----------



## applezfall (Jan 2, 2018)

6th in pyra which is cool considering I competed in like 15 weeks


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2018)

Here are the means for each event. To be listed in an event you have to have had at 
least five ok results (non dnfs). So your result here are the mean of the best five results/averages
during all of 2017.

2x2x2: (144)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  WACWCA  1.53
 2  asacuber  1.80
 3  applezfall  1.87
 4  Isaac Lai  1.88
 5  Sean Hartman  2.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  gavinz  2.01
 7  leomannen  2.02
 8  the super cuber  2.04
 9  Carterk  2.08
10  hssandwich  2.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  lejitcuber  2.12
12  G2013  2.16
13  turtwig  2.19
14  Eric Lentzon  2.19
15  Luminosus  2.29
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Competition Cuber  2.41
17  JustinTimeCuber  2.43
18  cuberkid10  2.50
19  jaysammey777  2.64
20  thecubingwizard  2.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  username...  2.68
22  DhruvA  2.69
23  arquillian  2.73
24  CubicOreo  2.73
25  ExultantCarn  2.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  gateway cuber  2.80
27  Mollerz  2.93
28  FastCubeMaster  2.96
29  Ethan Horspool  3.03
30  therubikscombo  3.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  tdm  3.14
32  Torch  3.20
33  Neel Gore  3.25
34  AidanNoogie  3.26
35  Christopher_Cabrera  3.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Jaysammey777  3.38
37  DGCubes  3.44
38  Dream Cubing  3.44
39  ichcubegern  3.52
40  Michael DeLaRosa  3.60
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Marcus Siu  3.66
42  TheRubiksCombo  3.70
43  SolveThatCube  3.71
44  [email protected]  3.73
45  Algy Cuber  3.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Christopher Cabrera  3.84
47  sigalig  3.86
48  Tx789  3.87
49  Gregory Alekseev  3.89
50  speedcuber71  3.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  sqAree  4.10
52  typo56  4.12
53  Amir Afiq  4.12
54  big_moe5  4.16
55  CornerCutter  4.17
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Moonwink Cuber  4.20
57  [email protected]  4.21
58  typeman5  4.22
59  Ordway Persyn  4.22
60  Metallic Silver  4.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  obelisk477  4.30
62  bacyril  4.32
63  MartinN13  4.35
64  [email protected]  4.37
65  OJ Cubing  4.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  Sir Cube-a-lot  4.60
67  João Santos  4.62
68  Jonsa87  4.63
69  Dale Nash  4.65
70  Poketube6681  4.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  T1_M0  4.71
72  ComputerGuy365  4.74
73  TipsterTrickster  4.77
74  Keenan Johnson  4.81
75  Jaycee  4.87
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  GarethBert11  4.89
77  Duncan Bannon  4.92
78  Bogdan  4.92
79  EmperorZant  4.97
80  LegendaryMJS  4.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  E-Cuber  5.00
82  epride17  5.00
83  Ghost Cuber  5.06
84  Corner Twist Cubing  5.08
85  PyraMaster  5.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  weatherman223  5.18
87  Agguzi  5.18
88  teboecubes  5.18
89  a3533  5.22
90  ErikCR  5.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
91  whatshisbucket  5.35
92  The Blockhead  5.40
93  Awder  5.42
94  TasseRasse  5.44
95  sam596  5.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
96  Kian  5.49
97  YoAkshYo  5.53
98  bhoffman492  5.56
99  xyzzy  5.57
100  Jami Viljanen  5.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
101  Aerospry  5.65
102  LostGent  5.66
103  Killernerd24  5.80
104  Moreno van Rooijen  5.84
105  26doober  5.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
106  bubbagrub  5.95
107  CubeStack_Official  6.03
108  tigermaxi  6.05
109  h2f  6.05
110  JoshuaStacker  6.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
111  Lewis  6.12
112  Bubbagrub  6.21
113  Thrasher989  6.23
114  muchacho  6.25
115  Alea  6.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
116  kake123  6.27
117  Russell Bilinski  6.46
118  Kenneth Svendson  6.49
119  Mikael weiss  6.61
120  theos  6.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
121  Undefined7  6.92
122  BirdPuzzles  6.98
123  Mike Hughey  7.00
124  Sue Doenim  7.05
125  Deri Nata Wijaya  7.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
126  CubingRF  7.63
127  PuppyCube18  8.03
128  Matthew Cubermann  8.27
129  greentgoatgal  8.74
130  martinvali  8.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
131  arbivara  8.96
132  SuperCuberYT  8.97
133  Sandro Pastor  9.07
134  Lili Martin  9.30
135  RyuKagamine  9.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
136  WillyTheWizard  9.86
137  One Wheel  10.09
138  Jacck  10.16
139  kprox1994  10.17
140  FireCuber  10.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
141  Jon Persson  10.32
142  MatsBergsten  11.35
143  Bart Van Eynde  13.37
144  jam66150  21.23
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (171)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  lejitcuber  7.75
 2  cuberkid10  8.72
 3  speedcuber71  9.01
 4  Carterk  9.13
 5  Competition Cuber  9.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Isaac Lai  9.15
 7  SirAD  9.25
 8  FastCubeMaster  9.31
 9  Ethan Horspool  9.34
10  Sean Hartman  9.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  hssandwich  9.51
12  PeterH2N  9.52
13  WACWCA  9.63
14  G2013  9.67
15  therubikscombo  9.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  thecubingwizard  9.69
17  jaysammey777  9.72
18  Eric Lentzon  9.78
19  the super cuber  9.78
20  JustinTimeCuber  9.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  tdm  9.89
22  Jaysammey777  10.05
23  ichcubegern  10.10
24  SolveThatCube  10.16
25  arquillian  10.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  turtwig  10.56
27  Dream Cubing  10.58
28  DGCubes  10.58
29  Torch  10.75
30  asacuber  10.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Mollerz  10.81
32  typeman5  10.94
33  TheRubiksCombo  10.96
34  qaz  11.00
35  Keroma12  11.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  [email protected]  11.20
37  Neel Gore  11.44
38  gateway cuber  11.46
39  ExultantCarn  11.51
40  obelisk477  11.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Michael DeLaRosa  11.92
42  sigalig  11.94
43  GenTheThief  12.09
44  AidanNoogie  12.09
45  DhruvA  12.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  CubicOreo  12.48
47  Keenan Johnson  12.50
48  Ordway Persyn  12.62
49  Jonsa87  12.78
50  YoAkshYo  12.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  EmperorZant  12.87
52  typo56  12.99
53  Christopher_Cabrera  13.04
54  applezfall  13.07
55  Agguzi  13.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  pjk  13.26
57  LostGent  13.32
58  username...  13.38
59  bacyril  13.44
60  sqAree  13.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  Kian  13.49
62  CyanSandwich  13.67
63  Amir Afiq  13.69
64  sam596  13.71
65  Christopher Cabrera  13.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  OJ Cubing  13.73
67  Jaycee  14.04
68  Marcus Siu  14.10
69  GSahu  14.11
70  ican97  14.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  GarethBert11  14.31
72  Metallic Silver  14.37
73  CornerCutter  14.39
74  cuber314159  14.48
75  YY  14.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  gavinz  14.60
77  CubeStack_Official  14.68
78  leomannen  14.81
79  Sir Cube-a-lot  14.85
80  Sergeant Baboon  14.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  Bogdan  15.00
82  greentgoatgal  15.01
83  Harkaran  15.08
84  Tx789  15.12
85  Moonwink Cuber  15.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  Corner Twist Cubing  15.20
87  Killernerd24  15.23
88  cubestack_official  15.25
89  E-Cuber  15.28
90  xyzzy  15.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
91  Kenneth Svendson  15.38
92  Aerospry  15.40
93  Daniel Lin  15.50
94  big_moe5  15.53
95  LegendaryMJS  16.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
96  T1_M0  16.02
97  João Santos  16.03
98  Gregory Alekseev  16.09
99  Alea  16.10
100  Awder  16.25
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
101  muchacho  16.26
102  [email protected]  16.29
103  ComputerGuy365  16.66
104  h2f  16.70
105  TasseRasse  16.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
106  thegreynomad16  17.18
107  tigermaxi  17.22
108  Mackenzie Dy  17.29
109  a3533  17.35
110  zacuber42  17.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
111  Poketube6681  17.83
112  epride17  17.86
113  BirdPuzzles  18.08
114  teboecubes  18.35
115  whatshisbucket  18.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
116  Deri Nata Wijaya  18.46
117  DumplingMaster  18.48
118  Matthew Cubermann  18.51
119  Mike Hughey  18.55
120  26doober  18.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
121  Algy Cuber  18.68
122  bhoffman492  18.96
123  weatherman223  18.98
124  Jami Viljanen  19.08
125  Moreno van Rooijen  19.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
126  PyraMaster  19.25
127  xbrandationx  19.31
128  The Blockhead  19.95
129  Mikael weiss  20.63
130  Thrasher989  20.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
131  Teemu  21.00
132  Sue Doenim  21.11
133  Duncan Bannon  21.45
134  Guillaume  21.55
135  bubbagrub  21.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
136  Bubbagrub  21.76
137  Aaditya Sikder  21.88
138  TipsterTrickster  22.28
139  kprox1994  22.71
140  theos  22.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
141  Jon Persson  23.29
142  Lewis  23.31
143  Mellis Ferton  23.38
144  Dale Nash  23.66
145  Ghost Cuber  23.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
146  MartinN13  23.79
147  ultimatecube  25.76
148  Russell Bilinski  25.89
149  arbivara  26.30
150  One Wheel  27.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
151  CubingRF  27.65
152  RyuKagamine  28.28
153  SuperCuberYT  28.33
154  xander3  28.48
155  JoshuaStacker  28.92
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
156  Prashant Saran  29.27
157  FIREFOX229  29.51
158  Jacck  29.89
159  Luke Messer  30.61
160  MatsBergsten  31.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
161  PuppyCube18  32.24
162  WillyTheWizard  32.57
163  Ecuasamurai  34.01
164  Lili Martin  34.18
165  Undefined7  35.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
166  Bart Van Eynde  36.57
167  ljackstar  39.13
168  FireCuber  39.54
169  rz303  55.10
170  dnguyen2204  55.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
171  jam66150  1:21.25
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (105)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  cuberkid10  31.38
 2  lejitcuber  32.72
 3  thecubingwizard  36.00
 4  Dream Cubing  36.14
 5  Isaac Lai  36.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Eric Lentzon  37.39
 7  jaysammey777  37.63
 8  the super cuber  38.06
 9  PeterH2N  38.33
10  speedcuber71  38.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Sean Hartman  39.11
12  G2013  40.19
13  FastCubeMaster  40.52
14  ichcubegern  40.73
15  turtwig  42.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Carterk  42.35
17  Mollerz  42.43
18  Jaysammey777  42.77
19  arquillian  43.26
20  Michael DeLaRosa  43.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  SolveThatCube  43.76
22  Torch  43.83
23  DGCubes  43.89
24  typo56  46.32
25  Ethan Horspool  46.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  AidanNoogie  46.96
27  tdm  47.44
28  bacyril  48.25
29  Keroma12  48.33
30  Christopher_Cabrera  49.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Competition Cuber  49.49
32  Christopher Cabrera  49.77
33  sigalig  49.84
34  SirAD  50.18
35  Ordway Persyn  51.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  JustinTimeCuber  51.67
37  xyzzy  52.09
38  Keenan Johnson  52.45
39  DhruvA  52.91
40  Killernerd24  53.29
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Marcus Siu  53.45
42  CubicOreo  53.74
43  Neel Gore  53.74
44  Jonsa87  54.87
45  obelisk477  55.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  asacuber  56.45
47  Jaycee  56.50
48  typeman5  56.53
49  OJ Cubing  56.94
50  Kian  57.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  therubikscombo  57.09
52  GarethBert11  58.14
53  leomannen  58.35
54  sqAree  58.37
55  João Santos  58.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  ComputerGuy365  59.37
57  T1_M0  59.40
58  CornerCutter  59.66
59  gateway cuber  59.68
60  EmperorZant  1:00.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  LegendaryMJS  1:00.82
62  kake123  1:02.16
63  applezfall  1:02.33
64  epride17  1:04.42
65  Corner Twist Cubing  1:04.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  sam596  1:05.35
67  Sergeant Baboon  1:05.90
68  GenTheThief  1:08.13
69  The Blockhead  1:09.27
70  Bogdan  1:09.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  h2f  1:10.86
72  Alea  1:11.60
73  Awder  1:12.18
74  Bubbagrub  1:16.70
75  Aerospry  1:18.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  E-Cuber  1:19.55
77  gavinz  1:20.09
78  thegreynomad16  1:21.45
79  Agguzi  1:24.06
80  26doober  1:25.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  Mike Hughey  1:26.28
82  big_moe5  1:26.61
83  Amir Afiq  1:27.53
84  Moonwink Cuber  1:27.57
85  One Wheel  1:27.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  Algy Cuber  1:29.08
87  Poketube6681  1:29.59
88  bubbagrub  1:30.31
89  TipsterTrickster  1:35.28
90  Lewis  1:38.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
91  weatherman223  1:40.19
92  RyuKagamine  1:40.72
93  theos  1:41.45
94  ErikCR  1:41.63
95  Jon Persson  1:42.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
96  Sue Doenim  1:43.52
97  Mikael weiss  1:47.93
98  JoshuaStacker  1:51.09
99  Jacck  1:53.05
100  kprox1994  1:53.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
101  Thrasher989  1:55.81
102  MatsBergsten  2:00.49
103  Lili Martin  2:00.95
104  Jami Viljanen  2:03.86
105  arbivara  3:39.00
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (76)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  lejitcuber  1:01.02
 2  Dream Cubing  1:02.56
 3  cuberkid10  1:07.39
 4  the super cuber  1:11.75
 5  thecubingwizard  1:13.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Isaac Lai  1:13.29
 7  ichcubegern  1:15.29
 8  speedcuber71  1:16.20
 9  Sean Hartman  1:18.05
10  jaysammey777  1:20.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  arquillian  1:20.64
12  Keroma12  1:21.04
13  Torch  1:21.14
14  Mollerz  1:21.28
15  G2013  1:22.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Carterk  1:23.38
17  DGCubes  1:24.73
18  Jaysammey777  1:27.60
19  sigalig  1:27.72
20  FastCubeMaster  1:29.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  SolveThatCube  1:32.35
22  bacyril  1:32.87
23  AidanNoogie  1:34.89
24  Christopher_Cabrera  1:37.22
25  DhruvA  1:38.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Michael DeLaRosa  1:38.69
27  Christopher Cabrera  1:38.80
28  Ordway Persyn  1:39.20
29  Ethan Horspool  1:39.98
30  CubicOreo  1:41.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  typo56  1:42.24
32  Killernerd24  1:43.72
33  Competition Cuber  1:45.86
34  xyzzy  1:48.32
35  Kian  1:48.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  João Santos  1:49.00
37  Marcus Siu  1:50.80
38  Neel Gore  1:50.90
39  Keenan Johnson  1:51.00
40  Jonsa87  1:52.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  obelisk477  1:53.17
42  OJ Cubing  1:58.08
43  epride17  2:07.31
44  Alea  2:07.43
45  EmperorZant  2:08.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  The Blockhead  2:08.47
47  GenTheThief  2:09.21
48  sam596  2:12.71
49  Bogdan  2:15.63
50  Corner Twist Cubing  2:19.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  Jaycee  2:20.55
52  Mike Hughey  2:21.28
53  leomannen  2:21.96
54  T1_M0  2:22.40
55  sqAree  2:23.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  gateway cuber  2:32.84
57  applezfall  2:33.41
58  Gregory Alekseev  2:37.18
59  Awder  2:39.14
60  Lewis  2:40.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  One Wheel  2:50.10
62  RyuKagamine  2:56.30
63  h2f  2:57.89
64  Sergeant Baboon  3:02.38
65  theos  3:03.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  Jacck  3:04.22
67  CornerCutter  3:13.00
68  26doober  3:13.54
69  Jon Persson  3:23.62
70  Sue Doenim  3:24.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  MatsBergsten  3:32.28
72  Bubbagrub  3:34.76
73  Mikael weiss  3:44.82
74  Lili Martin  4:04.39
75  Jami Viljanen  4:56.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  arbivara  7:56.85
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (46)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Dream Cubing  1:51.43
 2  lejitcuber  2:16.51
 3  arquillian  2:22.38
 4  Mollerz  2:23.37
 5  the super cuber  2:25.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  thecubingwizard  2:28.88
 7  Torch  2:32.21
 8  cuberkid10  2:34.07
 9  jaysammey777  2:37.52
10  Isaac Lai  2:38.33
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Keroma12  2:39.79
12  bacyril  2:44.41
13  sigalig  2:47.03
14  speedcuber71  2:49.53
15  Carterk  2:50.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jaysammey777  3:04.07
17  xyzzy  3:10.95
18  Christopher_Cabrera  3:11.79
19  Ordway Persyn  3:15.68
20  Christopher Cabrera  3:19.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  DGCubes  3:21.19
22  FastCubeMaster  3:21.77
23  AidanNoogie  3:21.90
24  DhruvA  3:40.83
25  typo56  3:42.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Marcus Siu  3:46.69
27  Kian  3:59.22
28  obelisk477  4:00.68
29  João Santos  4:01.21
30  Alea  4:24.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  The Blockhead  4:25.17
32  Bogdan  4:32.68
33  T1_M0  4:39.65
34  EmperorZant  4:49.28
35  One Wheel  5:00.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Mike Hughey  5:00.42
37  RyuKagamine  5:08.25
38  Sergeant Baboon  5:19.87
39  OJ Cubing  5:21.58
40  Jacck  5:31.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Jaycee  6:00.32
42  sqAree  6:02.74
43  Lewis  6:08.94
44  MatsBergsten  7:03.74
45  theos  7:08.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Lili Martin  7:29.07
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (34)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Dream Cubing  2:35.01
 2  lejitcuber  3:26.51
 3  arquillian  3:31.85
 4  the super cuber  3:48.23
 5  Torch  3:48.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mollerz  3:53.33
 7  bacyril  3:57.11
 8  Keroma12  4:03.71
 9  sigalig  4:20.09
10  Jaysammey777  4:29.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Carterk  4:38.48
12  Ordway Persyn  4:39.55
13  Christopher_Cabrera  4:46.92
14  DGCubes  4:56.71
15  Christopher Cabrera  5:01.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  xyzzy  5:10.50
17  DhruvA  5:19.82
18  typo56  5:24.23
19  FastCubeMaster  5:39.35
20  João Santos  6:27.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Alea  6:30.67
22  The Blockhead  6:35.25
23  obelisk477  6:43.69
24  Mike Hughey  7:24.26
25  Bogdan  7:25.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  RyuKagamine  7:37.40
27  Jacck  7:58.68
28  EmperorZant  8:04.49
29  One Wheel  8:05.39
30  T1_M0  8:39.33
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  sqAree  9:05.45
32  OJ Cubing  9:19.26
33  Lewis  9:29.94
34  MatsBergsten  11:35.48
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (115)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  tdm  14.69
 2  lejitcuber  14.81
 3  the super cuber  15.84
 4  Eric Lentzon  15.99
 5  Carterk  16.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Isaac Lai  16.30
 7  typeman5  17.04
 8  GenTheThief  17.05
 9  Sean Hartman  17.18
10  Dream Cubing  17.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  ichcubegern  17.25
12  jaysammey777  17.37
13  YoAkshYo  17.40
14  cuberkid10  17.44
15  turtwig  17.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  thecubingwizard  18.02
17  Mollerz  18.35
18  CubicOreo  18.47
19  FastCubeMaster  18.51
20  sqAree  18.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  gateway cuber  19.37
22  SirAD  19.38
23  qaz  19.46
24  asacuber  19.78
25  Torch  19.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Jaysammey777  20.12
27  Ethan Horspool  20.40
28  EmperorZant  20.65
29  arquillian  20.69
30  Neel Gore  20.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  SolveThatCube  21.00
32  speedcuber71  21.12
33  typo56  21.27
34  Michael DeLaRosa  21.35
35  DGCubes  21.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Keroma12  21.57
37  Christopher_Cabrera  22.03
38  YY  22.14
39  therubikscombo  22.15
40  Kian  22.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  DhruvA  22.45
42  Metallic Silver  22.58
43  sigalig  24.19
44  Christopher Cabrera  24.31
45  ExultantCarn  24.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  applezfall  25.12
47  leomannen  25.14
48  G2013  25.20
49  AidanNoogie  25.22
50  muchacho  25.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  a3533  26.34
52  xyzzy  26.36
53  João Santos  26.92
54  Alea  27.46
55  kake123  28.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Tx789  28.58
57  Competition Cuber  29.00
58  Aerospry  29.03
59  Bogdan  29.38
60  Jonsa87  30.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  obelisk477  30.75
62  Killernerd24  30.92
63  Marcus Siu  31.90
64  LegendaryMJS  32.34
65  username...  32.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  thegreynomad16  33.58
67  h2f  33.72
68  Moreno van Rooijen  33.79
69  Keenan Johnson  33.95
70  Algy Cuber  34.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  bacyril  34.17
72  T1_M0  34.20
73  TasseRasse  34.49
74  sam596  35.12
75  big_moe5  35.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  OJ Cubing  35.61
77  Corner Twist Cubing  35.94
78  CornerCutter  35.99
79  GSahu  37.19
80  Jaycee  37.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  Agguzi  37.34
82  Bubbagrub  37.47
83  Poketube6681  38.42
84  ComputerGuy365  38.78
85  Sue Doenim  39.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  bubbagrub  39.78
87  gavinz  39.98
88  Ordway Persyn  42.04
89  Mikael weiss  42.09
90  RyuKagamine  43.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
91  Amir Afiq  43.68
92  Mike Hughey  43.73
93  GarethBert11  43.76
94  epride17  45.40
95  Deri Nata Wijaya  45.92
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
96  tigermaxi  46.70
97  Jami Viljanen  46.72
98  TipsterTrickster  47.00
99  26doober  47.04
100  The Blockhead  48.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
101  E-Cuber  48.35
102  teboecubes  48.43
103  arbivara  49.32
104  MartinN13  49.77
105  [email protected]  53.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
106  One Wheel  56.93
107  Lewis  57.56
108  Jacck  57.59
109  Matthew Cubermann  58.91
110  Aaditya Sikder  1:06.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
111  kprox1994  1:22.58
112  Ecuasamurai  1:23.49
113  Lili Martin  1:41.75
114  SuperCuberYT  1:41.99
115  MatsBergsten  4:26.70
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (22)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Torch  36.51
 2  DGCubes  39.97
 3  DhruvA  40.71
 4  GenTheThief  53.41
 5  Christopher_Cabrera  1:01.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Christopher Cabrera  1:03.27
 7  Bubbagrub  1:08.44
 8  arquillian  1:20.67
 9  bubbagrub  1:30.02
10  T1_M0  1:32.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  gateway cuber  1:56.05
12  One Wheel  2:04.59
13  Mike Hughey  2:09.12
14  RyuKagamine  2:26.89
15  João Santos  2:43.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jacck  2:58.82
17  xyzzy  3:15.17
18  OJ Cubing  3:23.74
19  Alea  3:43.00
20  arbivara  3:47.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  The Blockhead  4:37.64
22  bacyril  5:03.70
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (66)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asacuber  4.08
 2  gavinz  4.20
 3  applezfall  4.62
 4  Carterk  4.67
 5  WACWCA  5.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Isaac Lai  5.64
 7  leomannen  5.81
 8  lejitcuber  6.49
 9  turtwig  6.56
10  DhruvA  7.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  jaysammey777  7.08
12  thecubingwizard  7.81
13  Sean Hartman  8.07
14  arquillian  9.55
15  G2013  9.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  the super cuber  9.75
17  gateway cuber  9.91
18  Competition Cuber  10.62
19  ExultantCarn  10.64
20  Gregory Alekseev  12.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Jaysammey777  13.05
22  sigalig  13.64
23  ichcubegern  13.90
24  Moonwink Cuber  14.20
25  Mollerz  14.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Torch  15.31
27  speedcuber71  16.61
28  Dream Cubing  16.73
29  h2f  17.70
30  WillyTheWizard  18.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  OJ Cubing  18.37
32  T1_M0  18.50
33  DGCubes  18.67
34  MatsBergsten  18.87
35  Mike Hughey  19.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Christopher_Cabrera  20.10
37  Killernerd24  20.85
38  cuberkid10  22.75
39  FastCubeMaster  23.04
40  Deri Nata Wijaya  25.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Christopher Cabrera  25.70
42  typo56  26.26
43  Keenan Johnson  26.62
44  LegendaryMJS  27.31
45  sqAree  33.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  bacyril  34.65
47  Jonsa87  34.91
48  GarethBert11  36.09
49  Bubbagrub  39.67
50  Bogdan  40.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  Jacck  40.84
52  João Santos  43.51
53  bubbagrub  44.95
54  Alea  45.22
55  obelisk477  45.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Amir Afiq  47.52
57  AidanNoogie  48.33
58  RyuKagamine  48.93
59  whatshisbucket  52.97
60  26doober  54.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  CornerCutter  1:08.23
62  xyzzy  1:19.42
63  arbivara  1:26.27
64  Sue Doenim  1:27.23
65  TipsterTrickster  1:44.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  Mikael weiss  1:51.72
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (52)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Daniel Lin  21.93
 2  G2013  24.97
 3  the super cuber  26.37
 4  Neel Gore  26.54
 5  ican97  27.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  sigalig  27.91
 7  YY  28.04
 8  pinser2  32.47
 9  arquillian  37.87
10  speedcuber71  41.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Gregory Alekseev  42.29
12  Carterk  48.85
13  OJ Cubing  52.43
14  lejitcuber  57.26
15  T1_M0  58.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Torch  59.98
17  h2f  1:00.79
18  jaysammey777  1:02.47
19  Deri Nata Wijaya  1:02.63
20  MatsBergsten  1:05.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Killernerd24  1:07.66
22  thegreynomad16  1:08.17
23  Keenan Johnson  1:12.74
24  ichcubegern  1:13.39
25  DGCubes  1:16.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Mike Hughey  1:17.24
27  Keroma12  1:18.26
28  YoAkshYo  1:19.03
29  Christopher_Cabrera  1:21.32
30  typo56  1:21.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Mollerz  1:23.23
32  obelisk477  1:35.81
33  FastCubeMaster  1:36.36
34  sqAree  1:38.82
35  Christopher Cabrera  1:43.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Jonsa87  1:50.70
37  thecubingwizard  1:51.77
38  bacyril  2:01.17
39  Isaac Lai  2:10.92
40  Jaysammey777  2:40.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Dream Cubing  2:43.94
42  Jacck  2:55.93
43  Bubbagrub  3:05.50
44  Bogdan  3:10.76
45  bubbagrub  3:33.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  gateway cuber  3:39.81
47  DhruvA  3:46.76
48  GarethBert11  3:53.12
49  Ordway Persyn  4:17.60
50  xyzzy  4:19.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  RyuKagamine  4:25.64
52  Sue Doenim  4:36.38
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  the super cuber  2:39.69
 2  YY  2:55.84
 3  sigalig  3:05.36
 4  G2013  3:50.47
 5  arquillian  4:41.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Killernerd24  4:45.92
 7  Keroma12  4:47.06
 8  MatsBergsten  5:14.49
 9  T1_M0  5:56.06
10  Mike Hughey  6:08.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  h2f  6:37.08
12  Christopher_Cabrera  7:01.21
13  OJ Cubing  7:02.90
14  Christopher Cabrera  8:29.62
15  Jacck  8:51.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Deri Nata Wijaya  8:55.40
17  typo56  11:15.10
18  DGCubes  11:53.25
19  bacyril  13:13.52
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  YY  6:33.39
 2  the super cuber  7:21.30
 3  sigalig  7:23.98
 4  Keroma12  9:51.42
 5  MatsBergsten  12:02.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Killernerd24  12:52.52
 7  Mike Hughey  12:57.24
 8  Christopher_Cabrera  14:23.88
 9  Jacck  18:02.33
10  Christopher Cabrera  19:41.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  OJ Cubing  19:46.56
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6 Blindfolded: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey  31:24.90
 2  MatsBergsten  37:23.09
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (27)​

```
1  the super cuber  36.4
 2  kamilprzyb  33.8
 3  sigalig  32.0
 4  arquillian  19.2
 5  T1_M0  16.2
 6  Deri Nata Wijaya  15.4
 7  Keroma12  14.2
 8  OJ Cubing  12.4
 9  CyanSandwich  11.6
10  MatsBergsten  10.2
11  Christopher Cabrera  9.6
12  Killernerd24  9.6
13  Mike Hughey  8.8
14  Jacck  7.0
15  Christopher_Cabrera  6.2
16  typo56  5.8
17  FastCubeMaster  2.8
18  DGCubes  2.6
19  gateway cuber  2.6
20  sqAree  2.6
21  G2013  2.6
22  bacyril  2.2
23  Bogdan  2.0
24  Bubbagrub  1.0
25  Ordway Persyn  0.4
26  obelisk477  0.4
27  Sue Doenim  0.0
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (32)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  jaysammey777  35.32
 2  G2013  36.09
 3  the super cuber  36.48
 4  Jaysammey777  37.07
 5  Torch  37.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  bacyril  42.09
 7  thecubingwizard  50.39
 8  sigalig  53.59
 9  T1_M0  54.85
10  speedcuber71  54.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  arquillian  57.00
12  Christopher_Cabrera  58.44
13  DGCubes  58.76
14  Carterk  59.67
15  Isaac Lai  1:03.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  xyzzy  1:06.36
17  lejitcuber  1:08.57
18  sqAree  1:10.27
19  Mike Hughey  1:10.45
20  Bogdan  1:11.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Christopher Cabrera  1:13.17
22  EmperorZant  1:14.71
23  OJ Cubing  1:14.99
24  Keenan Johnson  1:22.37
25  MatsBergsten  1:34.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Jacck  1:50.65
27  epride17  1:54.86
28  obelisk477  1:55.81
29  theos  2:34.34
30  Alea  2:50.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  CornerCutter  3:26.87
32  Mikael weiss  3:33.31
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (86)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  cuberkid10  43.65
 2  lejitcuber  46.46
 3  thecubingwizard  48.50
 4  Isaac Lai  50.51
 5  the super cuber  51.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  speedcuber71  52.94
 7  Dream Cubing  53.34
 8  jaysammey777  55.43
 9  FastCubeMaster  56.38
10  G2013  56.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  arquillian  57.81
12  Mollerz  57.89
13  turtwig  58.92
14  ichcubegern  59.51
15  Eric Lentzon  1:00.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  DGCubes  1:01.45
17  Jaysammey777  1:01.76
18  Torch  1:03.42
19  Competition Cuber  1:03.48
20  Michael DeLaRosa  1:05.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Christopher_Cabrera  1:07.09
22  asacuber  1:07.45
23  AidanNoogie  1:07.63
24  sigalig  1:08.08
25  Ethan Horspool  1:08.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  DhruvA  1:08.32
27  Keroma12  1:08.33
28  typo56  1:08.35
29  bacyril  1:09.45
30  Ordway Persyn  1:15.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  obelisk477  1:15.53
32  Christopher Cabrera  1:16.24
33  Keenan Johnson  1:16.49
34  Jaycee  1:17.13
35  Kian  1:17.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Marcus Siu  1:18.43
37  xyzzy  1:18.80
38  gateway cuber  1:18.85
39  Killernerd24  1:19.15
40  EmperorZant  1:19.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  GarethBert11  1:20.81
42  OJ Cubing  1:21.27
43  sqAree  1:22.28
44  T1_M0  1:23.60
45  leomannen  1:24.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  applezfall  1:24.83
47  João Santos  1:26.38
48  LegendaryMJS  1:26.88
49  Kenneth Svendson  1:28.29
50  Awder  1:28.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  ComputerGuy365  1:28.77
52  CornerCutter  1:31.16
53  Bogdan  1:32.53
54  epride17  1:35.68
55  gavinz  1:38.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Alea  1:39.54
57  Aerospry  1:41.79
58  The Blockhead  1:42.35
59  Gregory Alekseev  1:44.79
60  E-Cuber  1:46.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  h2f  1:47.92
62  Bubbagrub  1:52.60
63  Moonwink Cuber  1:53.95
64  26doober  1:56.21
65  Mike Hughey  1:56.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  Algy Cuber  1:57.11
67  TipsterTrickster  2:01.19
68  BirdPuzzles  2:01.83
69  big_moe5  2:04.62
70  bubbagrub  2:06.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  theos  2:07.52
72  Poketube6681  2:07.58
73  PyraMaster  2:08.38
74  One Wheel  2:12.74
75  Lewis  2:13.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  Thrasher989  2:16.01
77  RyuKagamine  2:21.73
78  Mikael weiss  2:22.75
79  Agguzi  2:23.99
80  Sue Doenim  2:25.33
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  Jacck  2:33.46
82  Jami Viljanen  2:47.22
83  Lili Martin  2:49.85
84  MatsBergsten  2:50.41
85  Jon Persson  2:58.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  WillyTheWizard  3:56.45
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (63)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  lejitcuber  1:49.78
 2  cuberkid10  1:53.08
 3  Dream Cubing  1:54.17
 4  the super cuber  2:03.41
 5  Isaac Lai  2:06.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  thecubingwizard  2:06.69
 7  ichcubegern  2:10.26
 8  arquillian  2:18.48
 9  G2013  2:19.68
10  Mollerz  2:23.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  speedcuber71  2:24.88
12  Torch  2:26.72
13  DGCubes  2:31.47
14  FastCubeMaster  2:32.50
15  Jaysammey777  2:38.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Keroma12  2:40.66
17  sigalig  2:42.33
18  typo56  2:44.62
19  Michael DeLaRosa  2:48.55
20  bacyril  2:50.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  AidanNoogie  2:51.87
22  Christopher_Cabrera  2:53.95
23  DhruvA  2:57.30
24  Ethan Horspool  2:57.96
25  Competition Cuber  2:58.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Ordway Persyn  3:02.27
27  Marcus Siu  3:06.85
28  xyzzy  3:11.25
29  Christopher Cabrera  3:11.69
30  Killernerd24  3:12.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Keenan Johnson  3:15.61
32  Kian  3:15.97
33  João Santos  3:16.89
34  obelisk477  3:18.41
35  OJ Cubing  3:29.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Kenneth Svendson  3:29.77
37  EmperorZant  3:32.89
38  asacuber  3:43.09
39  Jaycee  3:47.29
40  Bogdan  3:52.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Alea  3:52.65
42  The Blockhead  4:06.65
43  sqAree  4:07.32
44  epride17  4:14.61
45  applezfall  4:17.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  T1_M0  4:19.59
47  Mike Hughey  4:20.84
48  Awder  4:20.97
49  CornerCutter  4:33.19
50  Lewis  4:51.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  26doober  5:09.28
52  One Wheel  5:14.26
53  TipsterTrickster  5:14.41
54  theos  5:19.93
55  RyuKagamine  5:24.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Bubbagrub  5:31.45
57  Jacck  5:39.71
58  Mikael weiss  5:55.95
59  Sue Doenim  6:19.97
60  bubbagrub  6:20.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  MatsBergsten  6:34.76
62  Lili Martin  6:49.32
63  Jami Viljanen  7:11.36
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5-6 Relay: (38)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Dream Cubing  4:00.24
 2  thecubingwizard  4:36.65
 3  the super cuber  4:47.31
 4  Mollerz  4:48.22
 5  Isaac Lai  4:48.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  arquillian  4:52.68
 7  cuberkid10  5:01.80
 8  Torch  5:19.24
 9  Keroma12  5:34.83
10  Jaysammey777  5:41.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  bacyril  5:45.81
12  Christopher_Cabrera  6:02.53
13  DGCubes  6:05.10
14  Ordway Persyn  6:16.54
15  Christopher Cabrera  6:46.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  xyzzy  6:52.63
17  DhruvA  6:52.73
18  João Santos  7:03.05
19  Marcus Siu  7:12.06
20  obelisk477  7:20.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Kian  7:39.22
22  EmperorZant  8:29.01
23  The Blockhead  8:29.39
24  Bogdan  8:29.88
25  Alea  8:33.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Kenneth Svendson  8:50.42
27  Mike Hughey  9:43.54
28  One Wheel  10:01.77
29  T1_M0  10:30.68
30  Jaycee  10:42.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  OJ Cubing  10:43.26
32  sqAree  10:48.54
33  RyuKagamine  10:49.85
34  Lewis  10:58.15
35  Jacck  11:07.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  theos  12:44.83
37  MatsBergsten  14:17.33
38  Lili Martin  16:32.12
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay: (30)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Dream Cubing  6:41.79
 2  arquillian  8:30.46
 3  Mollerz  8:54.62
 4  Torch  9:04.89
 5  thecubingwizard  9:04.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  bacyril  9:34.92
 7  Keroma12  10:01.87
 8  Jaysammey777  10:32.30
 9  DGCubes  10:40.40
10  Christopher_Cabrera  11:02.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Ordway Persyn  11:21.92
12  xyzzy  11:39.65
13  Christopher Cabrera  11:52.10
14  DhruvA  11:56.17
15  João Santos  13:39.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  obelisk477  14:11.52
17  Alea  14:53.17
18  The Blockhead  15:04.28
19  Bogdan  15:56.12
20  Kenneth Svendson  16:11.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Mike Hughey  17:34.26
22  EmperorZant  17:55.09
23  RyuKagamine  18:25.35
24  One Wheel  18:33.07
25  T1_M0  18:41.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Lewis  19:36.33
27  sqAree  19:55.60
28  Jacck  20:22.23
29  OJ Cubing  21:45.85
30  MatsBergsten  27:03.33
[/COLOR]
```
MiniGuildford: (23)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  cuberkid10  4:01.45
 2  lejitcuber  4:07.89
 3  jaysammey777  4:24.26
 4  thecubingwizard  4:37.79
 5  Jaysammey777  4:47.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Torch  5:06.66
 7  ichcubegern  5:08.25
 8  Mollerz  5:11.03
 9  DGCubes  5:15.87
10  arquillian  6:00.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Christopher_Cabrera  6:07.06
12  bacyril  6:09.33
13  Christopher Cabrera  6:37.23
14  sigalig  6:44.48
15  DhruvA  6:53.87
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  João Santos  7:19.85
17  OJ Cubing  8:43.72
18  The Blockhead  8:48.52
19  Lewis  9:50.75
20  CornerCutter  10:42.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Mike Hughey  10:51.86
22  RyuKagamine  11:55.81
23  Jacck  12:48.84
[/COLOR]
```
Kilominx: (25)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  jaysammey777  19.90
 2  Jaysammey777  20.03
 3  cuberkid10  25.72
 4  DGCubes  26.44
 5  Metallic Silver  26.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Torch  30.67
 7  Christopher_Cabrera  32.02
 8  GenTheThief  32.68
 9  Christopher Cabrera  34.76
10  gateway cuber  36.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  bacyril  38.39
12  DhruvA  45.99
13  Lewis  46.57
14  FastCubeMaster  47.60
15  Ordway Persyn  53.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  sigalig  56.59
17  The Blockhead  56.68
18  João Santos  59.92
19  big_moe5  1:07.49
20  Alea  1:08.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  muchacho  1:09.59
22  Mike Hughey  1:17.94
23  OJ Cubing  1:21.40
24  sqAree  1:27.23
25  Lili Martin  1:42.05
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (98)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  lejitcuber  2.52
 2  Carterk  3.11
 3  hssandwich  3.77
 4  Isaac Lai  3.90
 5  asacuber  3.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Sean Hartman  4.34
 7  João Santos  4.44
 8  Metallic Silver  4.79
 9  thecubingwizard  4.84
10  DhruvA  4.95
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  CubicOreo  4.95
12  typo56  5.14
13  cuberkid10  5.15
14  DGCubes  5.37
15  jaysammey777  5.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Competition Cuber  5.46
17  Amir Afiq  5.51
18  Marcus Siu  5.52
19  bhoffman492  5.56
20  applezfall  5.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  leomannen  5.74
22  Mollerz  5.77
23  ichcubegern  5.90
24  Dream Cubing  5.97
25  Jonsa87  5.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  epride17  6.14
27  gateway cuber  6.33
28  the super cuber  6.48
29  therubikscombo  6.49
30  sam596  6.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  SolveThatCube  6.55
32  TipsterTrickster  6.64
33  speedcuber71  6.68
34  Torch  6.78
35  Christopher_Cabrera  6.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  MartinN13  6.97
37  big_moe5  6.97
38  bacyril  7.08
39  bubbagrub  7.11
40  Jaysammey777  7.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Bubbagrub  7.23
42  Sir Cube-a-lot  7.24
43  Tx789  7.41
44  turtwig  7.62
45  AidanNoogie  7.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Christopher Cabrera  7.85
47  CornerCutter  7.86
48  FastCubeMaster  7.92
49  Bogdan  7.97
50  Ordway Persyn  8.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  Algy Cuber  8.05
52  whatshisbucket  8.25
53  T1_M0  8.43
54  gavinz  8.43
55  Ghost Cuber  8.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Awder  8.96
57  YY  9.12
58  TheRubiksCombo  9.15
59  Keenan Johnson  9.39
60  GarethBert11  9.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  OJ Cubing  9.78
62  teboecubes  10.01
63  weatherman223  10.26
64  Aerospry  10.43
65  E-Cuber  10.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  h2f  10.55
67  Alea  10.89
68  Poketube6681  11.03
69  tigermaxi  11.26
70  Jami Viljanen  11.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  The Blockhead  11.65
72  arquillian  11.66
73  Lili Martin  11.89
74  theos  11.95
75  Lewis  12.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  Michael DeLaRosa  12.54
77  Mikael weiss  13.02
78  PyraMaster  13.05
79  sigalig  13.11
80  G2013  13.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  typeman5  13.86
82  Undefined7  13.93
83  CyanSandwich  14.03
84  Moreno van Rooijen  14.84
85  Duncan Bannon  14.95
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  LegendaryMJS  15.50
87  26doober  16.44
88  sqAree  16.71
89  RyuKagamine  17.12
90  Mike Hughey  17.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
91  obelisk477  18.01
92  Jacck  19.58
93  MatsBergsten  19.59
94  Sue Doenim  19.73
95  SuperCuberYT  19.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
96  ErikCR  23.51
97  EmperorZant  23.90
98  arbivara  29.89
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (37)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  jaysammey777  6.23
 2  Mollerz  6.61
 3  Jaysammey777  6.62
 4  sam596  6.81
 5  T1_M0  9.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cuberkid10  9.76
 7  MartinN13  10.44
 8  lejitcuber  10.55
 9  Torch  11.92
10  G2013  12.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Christopher_Cabrera  13.40
12  Jonsa87  13.85
13  DGCubes  14.12
14  ichcubegern  14.63
15  bacyril  14.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  the super cuber  15.05
17  Christopher Cabrera  15.15
18  asacuber  15.25
19  OJ Cubing  15.35
20  RyuKagamine  15.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Awder  16.28
22  TipsterTrickster  17.78
23  Michael DeLaRosa  18.13
24  thecubingwizard  18.55
25  The Blockhead  19.29
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Mike Hughey  19.33
27  sqAree  19.68
28  sigalig  20.06
29  YY  21.50
30  João Santos  21.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Lewis  22.87
32  Bubbagrub  26.13
33  Jacck  26.38
34  arbivara  27.35
35  DhruvA  29.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  CornerCutter  34.04
37  Lili Martin  42.40
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (102)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  DGCubes  2.50
 2  applezfall  2.95
 3  lejitcuber  3.13
 4  hssandwich  3.25
 5  Eric Lentzon  3.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  the super cuber  3.41
 7  Isaac Lai  3.61
 8  CubicOreo  3.63
 9  CornerCutter  3.64
10  FastCubeMaster  3.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Competition Cuber  3.83
12  thecubingwizard  3.90
13  gateway cuber  4.02
14  Sean Hartman  4.09
15  T1_M0  4.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  asacuber  4.18
17  Torch  4.25
18  jaysammey777  4.36
19  typo56  4.61
20  Christopher_Cabrera  4.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  cuberkid10  4.71
22  Ghost Cuber  4.75
23  SolveThatCube  4.75
24  Jaysammey777  4.77
25  E-Cuber  4.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  bacyril  4.96
27  Christopher Cabrera  4.97
28  João Santos  4.98
29  MartinN13  5.04
30  G2013  5.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  DhruvA  5.07
32  Awder  5.32
33  ichcubegern  5.32
34  arquillian  5.46
35  Carterk  5.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  turtwig  5.80
37  YoAkshYo  5.89
38  Lewis  6.08
39  Keenan Johnson  6.09
40  leomannen  6.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Dale Nash  6.21
42  whatshisbucket  6.27
43  therubikscombo  6.47
44  Tx789  6.89
45  GarethBert11  6.92
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Amir Afiq  7.05
47  Marcus Siu  7.20
48  Mollerz  7.24
49  Dream Cubing  7.34
50  Jami Viljanen  7.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  Algy Cuber  7.42
52  Jonsa87  7.44
53  BirdPuzzles  7.65
54  ExultantCarn  7.81
55  sqAree  7.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  speedcuber71  7.85
57  epride17  7.92
58  Alea  8.08
59  AidanNoogie  8.33
60  Moonwink Cuber  8.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  Corner Twist Cubing  8.45
62  TipsterTrickster  8.73
63  sigalig  8.78
64  Duncan Bannon  8.78
65  Aerospry  8.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  Michael DeLaRosa  8.80
67  big_moe5  8.83
68  Jaycee  8.85
69  Ordway Persyn  8.89
70  LegendaryMJS  9.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  YY  9.06
72  teboecubes  9.15
73  typeman5  9.49
74  obelisk477  9.66
75  TasseRasse  9.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  tigermaxi  10.29
77  gavinz  10.42
78  PyraMaster  10.79
79  Sue Doenim  10.82
80  OJ Cubing  11.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  Kian  11.34
82  Thrasher989  11.74
83  a3533  11.78
84  Jacck  12.31
85  The Blockhead  12.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  Moreno van Rooijen  12.55
87  Bubbagrub  12.94
88  FireCuber  13.24
89  EmperorZant  13.26
90  Undefined7  13.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
91  26doober  13.56
92  Mike Hughey  13.64
93  theos  13.93
94  bubbagrub  14.71
95  Poketube6681  14.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
96  RyuKagamine  14.87
97  WillyTheWizard  15.69
98  SuperCuberYT  16.49
99  arbivara  18.03
100  Mikael weiss  18.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
101  Lili Martin  23.49
102  MatsBergsten  39.39
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (59)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Isaac Lai  50.90
 2  thecubingwizard  57.85
 3  cuberkid10  1:00.28
 4  jaysammey777  1:01.69
 5  lejitcuber  1:02.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jaysammey777  1:02.95
 7  GenTheThief  1:06.40
 8  Dream Cubing  1:06.46
 9  DGCubes  1:08.99
10  Carterk  1:10.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Torch  1:12.26
12  Christopher_Cabrera  1:14.08
13  DhruvA  1:16.47
14  Killernerd24  1:18.16
15  Jonsa87  1:19.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Christopher Cabrera  1:19.63
17  arquillian  1:20.39
18  ichcubegern  1:23.34
19  the super cuber  1:24.38
20  bacyril  1:25.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Sergeant Baboon  1:25.87
22  Mollerz  1:27.11
23  AidanNoogie  1:28.85
24  leomannen  1:36.94
25  xyzzy  1:41.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  FastCubeMaster  1:43.97
27  Metallic Silver  1:46.22
28  G2013  1:46.81
29  João Santos  1:48.10
30  Ordway Persyn  1:48.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Alea  1:50.51
32  applezfall  1:51.81
33  obelisk477  1:53.20
34  Bogdan  2:01.06
35  YoAkshYo  2:02.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  sigalig  2:02.98
37  big_moe5  2:03.62
38  Lewis  2:04.59
39  sqAree  2:06.71
40  Keroma12  2:07.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Keenan Johnson  2:11.51
42  Marcus Siu  2:14.18
43  gavinz  2:15.12
44  T1_M0  2:16.49
45  The Blockhead  2:17.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  gateway cuber  2:18.42
47  RyuKagamine  2:48.79
48  OJ Cubing  2:55.52
49  Mike Hughey  2:58.31
50  Sue Doenim  3:00.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  CornerCutter  3:02.18
52  One Wheel  3:13.24
53  Jacck  3:13.53
54  26doober  3:24.22
55  EmperorZant  3:24.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  theos  3:38.11
57  Mikael weiss  4:01.80
58  Lili Martin  4:36.02
59  arbivara  6:16.75
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (72)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Carterk  9.35
 2  1973486  10.19
 3  thecubingwizard  10.47
 4  lejitcuber  11.42
 5  speedcuber71  11.60
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  hssandwich  11.87
 7  Isaac Lai  12.07
 8  Marcus Siu  12.18
 9  cuberkid10  12.85
10  therubikscombo  13.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  ichcubegern  13.78
12  DGCubes  15.73
13  the super cuber  15.74
14  Mollerz  16.13
15  jaysammey777  17.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  sigalig  17.51
17  Competition Cuber  18.29
18  Jonsa87  18.32
19  applezfall  19.69
20  Tx789  19.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  turtwig  19.93
22  Sean Hartman  20.27
23  Dream Cubing  20.61
24  Jaysammey777  20.88
25  Torch  20.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  arquillian  21.46
27  bacyril  21.97
28  typo56  22.34
29  Christopher_Cabrera  23.46
30  T1_M0  23.51
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  asacuber  24.41
32  leomannen  25.66
33  FastCubeMaster  25.67
34  AidanNoogie  26.96
35  Christopher Cabrera  28.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  G2013  28.74
37  DhruvA  29.09
38  Keroma12  29.16
39  YoAkshYo  29.85
40  whatshisbucket  31.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Algy Cuber  31.68
42  gateway cuber  31.94
43  xyzzy  33.41
44  Bubbagrub  33.77
45  Metallic Silver  33.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  bubbagrub  34.10
47  Corner Twist Cubing  34.29
48  João Santos  35.27
49  Ordway Persyn  35.48
50  TipsterTrickster  36.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  Amir Afiq  36.86
52  Mike Hughey  37.19
53  OJ Cubing  37.26
54  MartinN13  38.54
55  Bogdan  39.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Ghost Cuber  41.13
57  big_moe5  42.32
58  Sue Doenim  42.33
59  h2f  43.87
60  Lewis  43.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  CornerCutter  46.69
62  26doober  48.24
63  sqAree  48.54
64  RyuKagamine  49.42
65  Aerospry  49.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  The Blockhead  53.41
67  Alea  55.93
68  Mikael weiss  1:02.19
69  Jacck  1:07.50
70  Jami Viljanen  1:07.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  One Wheel  1:30.55
72  Lili Martin  2:14.64
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (41)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  jaysammey777  24.4
 2  okayama  24.8
 3  guusrs  25.0
 4  theos  26.2
 5  Jacck  26.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  thecubingwizard  27.0
 7  obelisk477  27.0
 8  CyanSandwich  27.0
 9  xyzzy  28.0
10  Bogdan  28.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  h2f  28.2
12  DGCubes  28.4
13  bubbagrub  28.4
14  Jaysammey777  28.6
15  DuLe  28.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Bubbagrub  29.2
17  arbivara  29.2
18  Isaac Lai  29.2
19  qaz  29.4
20  Christopher_Cabrera  30.4
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Mike Hughey  30.4
22  T1_M0  31.0
23  Killernerd24  32.2
24  sqAree  32.6
25  G2013  32.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Christopher Cabrera  33.4
27  GenTheThief  34.8
28  sigalig  35.0
29  arquillian  36.8
30  EmperorZant  37.4
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  speedcuber71  37.8
32  Algy Cuber  39.2
33  OJ Cubing  40.8
34  the super cuber  41.4
35  epride17  42.4
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Jami Viljanen  44.6
37  applezfall  44.6
38  DhruvA  47.2
39  RyuKagamine  49.8
40  CornerCutter  52.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  The Blockhead  69.6
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## applezfall (Jan 2, 2018)

woaj 3 in 2x2 and 2nd in pyra


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 2, 2018)

Ninth for FMC mean, nice. Now to get an actual sub-30 mean in a WCA comp…


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 2, 2018)

Surprised at my placing in the 2-7 relay, satisfied with 2-6 relay. Thanks for putting this together! 

There are a couple of errors in there. 38-39 in the overall points stands out, also 1-2 kilominx averages. I don't think my averages for at least 3x3 and 4x4 can be right, those are awfully close to my pb averages.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2018)

thanks for pointing to the errors, I'll fix that...


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow, 2nd in pyraminx over all! That's awesome!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 2, 2018)

Rip me being in there twice for a capitalization.


----------



## G2013 (Jan 2, 2018)

Yay! 2nd in 3BLD just beaten by the master Daniel Lin xd and 2nd too in Match The Scrambled Redbull... good

Let's see if I can beat you this year


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 2, 2018)

This is very cool! I found that I appear twice in almost every event's list. I wonder if this is because I started the year posting results in the thread and then switched to the main results site when it went live...?

Edit: I think I see the problem. I appear as "bubbagrub" and "Bubbagrub". I notice the same has happened to some other people (e.g., Christophe Cabrera who sometimes has an underscore, and sometimes doesn't). I guess in general it'd be hard to merge all such cases...

Edit 2: Sorry -- just realised jaysammey777 already pointed this out...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 3, 2018)

Yay! Just shy of 20k points though...

On the other hand, I'm not quite sure why I have 9 points from feet?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 3, 2018)

6th in 3x3 damn was not expecting that


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow, 9th overall which is really nice considering I only started competing in June.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 4, 2018)

Ayy 3rd in mega
missed 2nd by 5 points ouch

Cool with on the events that I care about.
Didn't really look at the other ones.

People already pointed out the errors that I saw
Except in mbld there is some exposed BB code for separating the colours?


----------



## asacuber (Jan 4, 2018)

did i even compete in 5x5?

also 4th in 2bld, skewb
5th in 2x2
sed
but the mean results are nice!


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

wow very happy with 4th overall after missing so many weeks! 1st in mbld too


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2018)

Here is a corrected list just for the totals with doubles removed . (I had to make it a post of its own).
Also added number of weeks you participated.

So total scores 2017:


19451  Isaac Lai (52)
17912  DGCubes (50)
14185  cuberkid10 (39)
12070  jaysammey777 (39)
11558  the super cuber (32)
11509  Bogdan (52)
10523  T1_M0 (43)
10407  bacyril (29)
9505  Christopher Cabrera (26)
9444  thecubingwizard (12)
9344  Competition Cuber (29)
9213  Mike Hughey (37)
9030  speedcuber71 (20)
8890  G2013 (20)
8591  MatsBergsten (52)
7737  Keroma12 (48)
7542  lejitcuber (14)
7369  Jacck (51)
7354  Bubbagrub (52)
6971  DhruvA (17)
6942  FastCubeMaster (39)
6645  sqAree (46)
6584  applezfall (20)
6571  Dream Cubing (10)
6506  obelisk477 (24)
6378  asacuber (26)
6360  sigalig (10)
6234  CornerCutter (50)
6083  OJ Cubing (39)
5997  ichcubegern (12)
5939  Carterk (8)
5925  Alea (41)
5830  AidanNoogie (26)
5814  Torch (20)
5557  turtwig (21)
5275  xyzzy (29)
5009  leomannen (17)
4965  Mollerz (8)
4530  typeman5 (21)
4476  Ordway Persyn (36)
4380  therubikscombo (14)
4162  Ethan Horspool (12)
4090  arquillian (9)
4042  GarethBert11 (23)
3949  João Santos (16)
3856  CubicOreo (10)
3802  Deri Nata Wijaya (35)
3770  GenTheThief (40)
3760  RyuKagamine (51)
3724  typo56 (5)
3706  h2f (27)
3591  One Wheel (52)
3486  YoAkshYo (23)
3204  Killernerd24 (12)
3202  The Blockhead (21)
3189  EmperorZant (20)
3174  epride17 (13)
3159  Aerospry (21)
3156  gavinz (11)
3143  TheDubDubJr (4)
3121  Lewis (13)
3060  Keenan Johnson (8)
2985  Jonsa87 (12)
2962  theos (25)
2823  Marcus Siu (5)
2806  YY (16)
2743  Mcuber5 (4)
2700  Moonwink Cuber (26)
2649  Algy Cuber (10)
2619  [email protected] (5)
2544  Sean Hartman (6)
2536  Neel Gore (7)
2489  ExultantCarn (10)
2485  Michael DeLaRosa (10)
2482  sam596 (8)
2416  Eric Lentzon (5)
2400  SolveThatCube (13)
2381  hssandwich (9)
2338  Amir Afiq (8)
2243  Shadowjockey (3)
2225  MartinN13 (14)
2184  LegendaryMJS (16)
2176  TipsterTrickster (14)
2039  Metallic Silver (13)
2038  JustinTimeCuber (13)
2007  tdm (6)
1964  Elf (3)
1955  TSTwist (3)
1955  Tx789 (15)
1952  whatshisbucket (11)
1936  SirAD (17)
1934  muchacho (41)
1925  Jami Viljanen (9)
1851  ComputerGuy365 (16)
1799  Sue Doenim (11)
1775  PeterH2N (7)
1768  Kian (9)
1764  E-Cuber (8)
1760  Khairur Rachim (3)
1729  CyanSandwich (16)
1703  Mikael weiss (11)
1674  2017LAMB06 (4)
1632  Agguzi (32)
1612  Corner Twist Cubing (9)
1577  26doober (7)
1561  gateway cuber (6)
1560  arbivara (31)
1424  qaz (10)
1411  MCuber (4)
1373  WACWCA (11)
1284  Kit Clement (3)
1260  schapel (3)
1259  teboecubes (10)
1256  PyraMaster (22)
1254  CubeStack_Official (12)
1221  a3533 (13)
1210  Lili Martin (21)
1186  Jscuber (2)
1179  Jaycee (6)
1169  bhoffman492 (5)
1162  [email protected] (5)
1161  Duncan Bannon (15)
1138  YouCubing (4)
1117  fabdabs1234 (2)
1107  Gregory Alekseev (5)
1102  big_moe5 (6)
1096  joey (3)
1077  pd159 (2)
1071  Allagos (4)
1046  lukecubes (1)
1022  Moreno van Rooijen (10)
1022  Paarth Chhabra (3)
991  Kenneth Svendson (6)
952  PotatoesAreUs (3)
947  MattheoDW (2)
927  CBcuber86 (4)
916  thegreynomad16 (7)
898  Dale Nash (11)
898  kake123 (5)
893  Inek (3)
871  username... (10)
859  brunofclima (2)
835  TasseRasse (5)
835  Jbacboy (2)
833  Tim Rinehart (3)
824  [email protected] (7)
823  Scruggsy13 (5)
799  mihnea3000 (5)
786  asiahyoo1997 (1)
760  Awder (7)
747  Poketube6681 (6)
744  weatherman223 (8)
735  thejerber44 (1)
730  Ghost Cuber (6)
706  JoshuaStacker (8)
705  Yoshi Cuber (2)
704  leudcfa (3)
701  okayama (30)
696  ican97 (6)
696  TCCuber (4)
684  Zafimi (2)
679  LostGent (12)
676  tigermaxi (6)
653  Marcos (1)
647  Rubiksdude4144 (4)
646  Tyler Fresh (2)
641  Shane724 (2)
634  WillyTheWizard (13)
620  Jon Persson (24)
615  ErikCR (6)
603  Sergeant Baboon (8)
590  Harkaran (10)
580  NathanaelCubes (4)
569  MLGCubez (2)
565  YouCubimg (1)
564  greentgoatgal (11)
554  Tommy Kiprillis (3)
552  dycocubix (1)
546  Matthew Cubermann (16)
532  kinch2002 (1)
520  jtcubes (3)
520  Teemu (6)
518  Underwatercuber (1)
511  Thrasher989 (8)
506  feliks winnner (4)
504  pjk (9)
503  blindsighted (3)
502  mark49152 (3)
496  kahvipelle123 (1)
494  Undefined7 (10)
488  Cuber952 (1)
475  AndrewRizo (2)
471  Mackenzie Dy (5)
469  WillyPyx (1)
468  Legoball52 (2)
462  GSahu (9)
460  Omegacubing (3)
449  jakgun0130 (1)
445  cuber314159 (8)
430  kprox1994 (14)
429  Aerma (2)
428  Oatch (2)
420  hamfaceman (2)
416  BirdPuzzles (5)
414  Mano (2)
411  Aaditya Sikder (19)
411  FakeMMAP (2)
410  No Cube Unsolved (3)
409  DuLe (23)
404  yoinneroid (2)
402  kamilprzyb (12)
397  Sir Cube-a-lot (6)
396  ronaldm (4)
396  JustAnotherGenericCu (3)
393  daniel lin (10)
393  Kestin (4)
386  Arttu Puttonen (5)
381  Russell Bilinski (8)
377  mazh (1)
376  CapriPhonix (4)
366  DumplingMaster (7)
364  Fred Lang (3)
355  AndrewKimmey (3)
338  SuperCuberYT (6)
334  ConfusedCubing (3)
329  Bertus (4)
327  CubingRF (10)
326  Hydraboss (2)
321  ftRouxles (1)
319  [email protected] (2)
315  James Hake (2)
314  pantu2000 (2)
312  xbrandationx (13)
308  Branflakeftw (4)
303  EpiCuber7 (1)
292  neslingn (2)
285  Randon (1)
283  Mellis Ferton (5)
282  FireCuber (26)
282  The Pocket Cuber (1)
280  Shaky Hands (1)
272  Luke Messer (12)
269  BMcCl1 (1)
264  pinser2 (5)
260  Xancube (1)
260  zacuber42 (8)
258  cuboy63 (1)
253  JustAnotherGenericCuber (2)
243  Luminosus (5)
243  NoProblemCubing (2)
242  NubCuber (1)
242  guusrs (8)
240  MaxCubes (5)
240  Juan.Angel (2)
237  Ecuasamurai (11)
231  PigsFTW (3)
227  [email protected] (1)
225  Manuel Gutman (1)
223  Scarecrow (1)
221  BMLCuber7 (1)
220  EDDDY (3)
220  Nikita (2)
218  REDCUBER13 (4)
218  gerzytet (3)
217  MASTERMIND2368 (2)
216  1973486 (11)
216  Yasa Zaheen (2)
211  RCTACameron (1)
210  moyu master (2)
207  24.7Cuber (1)
206  Linus.B (1)
201  Heart_Johnson (1)
198  sk8erman41 (2)
197  mvcuber12 (1)
197  RWL (1)
193  thecubemaster23 (1)
193  Cubing4nz (1)
193  Tommy12345 (1)
192  Zhongyi (1)
186  Oliver0101 (1)
183  Jacob Chambers (1)
182  Guillaume (5)
182  jihu1011 (1)
174  harbar2021 (1)
165  Hero (2)
164  YLKRubiks (1)
163  Hattori (1)
160  kbrune (2)
159  SweetSolver (1)
158  stevecho816 (1)
158  keebruce (4)
157  opliew1213 (2)
156  ultimatecube (5)
156  Arya Vasa (1)
155  yamthecuber (1)
154  NischalN (1)
153  FelixFelicis (1)
152  Prem The Cuber (2)
150  Awesome Cubemaster (3)
148  Bart Van Eynde (6)
147  bgcatfan (2)
147  tetrian22 (1)
146  kikuchi morimichi (2)
142  Dnomsed Gnik (1)
142  LPAlog (3)
141  avocado (1)
140  undick (4)
140  willtri4 (2)
140  ELRyan (3)
137  Mathia (1)
136  kemuat (1)
136  Now3852 (1)
135  Cubix Canaan (2)
134  NizzyGG (2)
133  PuppyCube18 (7)
130  Shantanu Wanivadekar (2)
130  CM Cubes (2)
129  akkorokamui (1)
129  addyk747 (2)
129  Edward4 (1)
127  Thecuberrr (1)
125  J2 (2)
124  1davey29 (5)
124  Prashant Saran (8)
122  xander3 (6)
122  [email protected] (1)
121  aberdeener (4)
121  chubbymoss11 (1)
117  giorgi (2)
117  Terence Tan (1)
116  Armenian cuber (2)
115  Ikachan (1)
115  Set0420 (1)
112  CubingGenius (2)
112  bulletpal (1)
112  Sandro Pastor (5)
111  Raptor56 (4)
110  Katiedavies31 (1)
110  wimpycuber (1)
109  FIREFOX229 (5)
108  speezorcubing (1)
106  Attila (4)
106  Lapinsavant (1)
106  zeragon7 (1)
104  kumato (1)
103  Charles Hurley (1)
102  kayano (1)
102  Danielle2308 (4)
100  ljackstar (5)
100  Parvizal (4)
99  shelley (1)
99  Bamboux (3)
95  gardenhose (2)
94  AriIsSleeping (1)
93  ARandomCuber (2)
93  Aysha (2)
92  Grey (1)
92  Callum Clark (1)
92  Atharv Goel (1)
91  KylerWoods (3)
91  JzoCubed (1)
89  Simon Sim (2)
88  franklin31113 (2)
88  JamesNadesh (2)
88  heyitsconnor (1)
88  nms777 (1)
88  solemnattic (1)
88  thatkid (1)
87  Berd (5)
86  Alr (1)
86  JCubes (1)
86  Seaweed_Brain818 (1)
85  TheSilverBeluga (3)
84  Irfzwan (4)
84  Tom01098 (1)
83  kilwap147 (1)
83  Vunster (1)
82  High-Jacked Cubing (1)
81  Wannabefeliks (1)
81  Jake Serpico (1)
80  Skefull (2)
79  brachistochrone (1)
78  Sir E Brum (1)
78  Michael Ruble (1)
77  Bragtime (1)
77  Kybou (2)
76  Theo Leinad (5)
76  RedJack22 (3)
76  NykoCuber1 (1)
75  CubingBanana (2)
75  Jacob F (1)
73  aru_sub15CFOP (1)
73  mathwizard888 (2)
73  DVcuber (1)
72  Garrett c. (2)
71  Speedysolver (1)
71  ASCubing (1)
70  TwistAL (2)
70  Swedish cuber (3)
69  FinnTheCuber102 (1)
67  [email protected] (1)
66  solargaming143 (1)
66  Zoggy_Cuber (1)
65  pinser (2)
65  Aryan Mullick (2)
64  aybuck37 (2)
64  Gary Song (1)
64  Pangit (1)
63  AhmetYG (1)
62  ambre9864 (1)
61  Antonio Gabriel (1)
60  Amelia (1)
58  Cubeologist (1)
58  FoxTheUnicorn (1)
58  Hucklebberry (1)
57  10BLD (1)
56  [email protected] (1)
56  dnguyen2204 (6)
56  Edmund (1)
55  martinvali (6)
55  virginia (1)
54  irontwig (3)
54  hackertyper492 (1)
54  Miges12w3 (2)
53  abhash8010 (1)
53  amaan syed (1)
52  Luke8 (2)
52  thecubingmagician (2)
52  Mikel (1)
52  pearlie05 (1)
50  PessiA04 (1)
50  Deadly chicken (3)
50  jam66150 (5)
50  jschwarz21 (1)
48  Sonicastle (1)
47  [email protected] (1)
47  Elo13 (4)
46  bananapoopking (1)
46  Echidnias (1)
45  Ankush Agarwal (1)
45  Jamon (1)
43  bh13 (1)
41  Cubing profession (2)
41  TheCubik'sRube (1)
40  Chewy7 (1)
39  abc-cuber (1)
39  Cuberrism (1)
38  Sparsh Ailawadi (1)
38  4BLD (1)
38  skartypo (1)
37  JWcuber (1)
37  Ender Wiggin (1)
37  Loiloiloi (1)
36  Damon_lai (1)
35  Empty Cube (1)
35  nmouzakitis (1)
34  asdfghjklohhnhn (1)
34  MuckPie (2)
33  port (1)
31  coldsun0630 (1)
30  hfsdo (1)
30  balaji0071 (1)
30  jojo1189 (1)
30  hakatashi (1)
29  Carl La Hood (1)
29  XxEthan931xX (1)
29  Speedy (1)
29  rz303 (5)
28  JM Sanchez (1)
28  [email protected] (1)
28  Amelia Cheng (1)
27  Luc Koenders (1)
27  FireLord127 (1)
27  TommyGo (1)
27  Leandro Carvalho (1)
27  Rnewms (1)
27  LorieFice (1)
27  debartha (1)
27  Fejfo (1)
26  rj (1)
25  JohnCake (1)
24  SpeedySloth (1)
23  siva.shanmukh (1)
23  Fishy.24 (1)
23  unearth (1)
22  Kyle™ (1)
22  roomiertiger (1)
21  Simon Kelly (1)
21  AlphaSheep (1)
21  JonPersson (1)
21  SP33DCuber (1)
21  guysensei1 (1)
21  Zorrm (3)
21  ronjalundblad (1)
20  lenguyentankiet (2)
20  PianoCube (2)
20  Petri Krzywacki (1)
19  yoshiwo (1)
19  TheSixthSide (1)
19  PurpleBanana (1)
19  PopOneOut (1)
18  Rubuc (1)
17  iwaru kitsune (iopfox) (2)
17  danpoole02 (1)
17  Harvey Dave P. Bade (1)
16  bren077s (1)
16  Blablabla (1)
16  MichaelErskine (2)
15  Aeoluz (1)
15  Alpha_Ethan_Smith24 (2)
15  [email protected] (1)
15  coolguy (1)
14  Selster92 (1)
14  Pedro Escudero (1)
14  TheCoolMinxer (1)
14  gargoylegaming (1)
14  iwaru kitsune(iopfox (1)
13  sklausner10 (1)
13  Cole Rich (1)
13  kylanbb (1)
13  Hope Catch (1)
12  Enigma615 (1)
12  xXPunchWoodXx (1)
11  Luka (1)
11  WLCuber (1)
11  Woodman567 (1)
11  119Mars (1)
10  Nadine (1)
10  MoyuDayanLover3 (1)
10  w!LDd0G (1)
10  LCuber (1)
10  marscky (1)
10  BJTheUnknown (1)
9  RonnieThePotatoCuber (1)
9  broune (1)
9  ananonymouscuber (1)
9  Rahul Tirkey (1)
9  [email protected] (1)
9  ClutchSkit (1)
9  EWCuber (1)
8  [email protected] (1)
8  sonicparty64 (1)
8  ThaTomGuy (1)
7  Jackrum1220 (1)
7  AAL_123 (1)
7  Jasper (1)
7  Veikkorauh (1)
7  ReversedPlus (1)
6  njarmstrong (1)
6  Samyajit Saha (1)
6  lewson (1)
5  avoirpaspeur (1)
5  Tayyab Hussain (1)
5  Xenon (Jack) (1)
5  BarathS (1)
5  Moises Martinez (1)
5  Michał Bogdan (1)
5  Brandon Wilmoth (1)
4  #CubingForPeace (1)
4  Riley M (1)
4  solverofcubes (1)
4  squant (1)
4  delhicuber (1)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2018)

I am working on exporting old results to the comp site, from the years 2009-2011 before the comp site existed.
One of the problems are user names which are changed or otherwise unrecognizable. One difficulty is character
encoding, I have somewhat tediously converted all old files to utf-8.

A side effect of this is that I calculated sum of points for all years (2009-2017) and I cannot withhold that list.
But you will only get those that has at least 10000 points or more


61906  Mike Hughey (334)
51149  MatsBergsten (463)
50443  SimonWestlund (148)
36043  cuberkid10 (162)
35761  mycube (155)
33469  bacyril (147)
32171  jaysammey777 (154)
31912  Iggy (155)
29444  Isaac Lai (107)
27245  riley (153)
23928  yoinneroid (80)
23664  qaz (127)
23594  Evan Liu (119)
21726  fazrulz (104)
21568  Yes, We Can! (155)
21551  Bogdan (113)
21489  DGCubes (72)
20771  Torch (79)
18996  Zane_C (120)
18637  Keroma12 (170)
17702  kinch2002 (79)
17548  G2013 (96)
17482  CuberMan (87)
17368  ichcubegern (100)
17328  CyanSandwich (143)
16716  Dene (145)
16576  Kian (110)
16283  Lapinsavant (156)
15943  AvGalen (88)
15350  okayama (356)
15287  the super cuber (58)
15198  Cale S (88)
14965  Hyprul 9-ty2 (73)
14400  h2f (124)
13865  AustinReed (81)
13517  Ordway Persyn (115)
13377  Kenneth Svendson (174)
13371  MaeLSTRoM (66)
12408  yuxuibbs (80)
12370  MTGjumper (92)
12218  trying-to-speedcube... (62)
12179  FastCubeMaster (82)
12172  Jacck (82)
12133  asiahyoo1997 (58)
11893  Mikel (126)
11776  Schmidt (222)
11589  pierrotlenageur (62)
11243  Jakube (65)
10597  Tx789 (112)
10523  T1_M0 (43)
10207  AndersB (63)
10169  Bubbagrub (131)
or sorted by number of competitions (at least 100)

463  MatsBergsten (51149)
356  okayama (15350)
334  Mike Hughey (61906)
300  guusrs (6169)
222  Schmidt (11776)
189  MarcelP (5550)
174  Kenneth Svendson (13377)
170  Keroma12 (18637)
162  cuberkid10 (36043)
161  Perff (3257)
156  Lapinsavant (16283)
155  Yes, We Can! (21568)
155  Iggy (31912)
155  mycube (35761)
154  jaysammey777 (32171)
153  riley (27245)
148  SimonWestlund (50443)
147  bacyril (33469)
146  LostGent (5685)
145  Dene (16716)
143  CyanSandwich (17328)
131  Bubbagrub (10169)
128  cmhardw (5387)
127  qaz (23664)
126  Mikel (11893)
124  h2f (14400)
122  mande (9690)
120  Zane_C (18996)
119  Evan Liu (23594)
115  Ordway Persyn (13517)
113  Bogdan (21551)
112  PeterV (3903)
112  Tx789 (10597)
110  Kian (16576)
108  irontwig (2202)
107  Isaac Lai (29444)
104  fazrulz (21726)
100  ichcubegern (17368)
100  arbivara (3976)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> I am working on exporting old results to the comp site, from the years 2009-2011 before the comp site existed.
> One of the problems are user names which are changed or otherwise unrecognizable. One difficulty is character
> encoding, I have somewhat tediously converted all old files to utf-8.
> 
> ...


I _will_ join that list in 2018.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2018)

Woot! First place by over 10,000 points!

Yes, I'm ridiculous.  No one should compete that much.

I do wonder, Mats, are you able to go farther back than 2009? I'm pretty sure the competitions started in early 2007.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Woot! First place by over 10,000 points!
> 
> Yes, I'm ridiculous.  No one should compete that much.
> 
> I do wonder, Mats, are you able to go farther back than 2009? I'm pretty sure the competitions started in early 2007.


Perhaps, but I don't have those data (then I must go to every old thread before 2009). My first comp was 2009-04. But given
time and money...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

@MatsBergsten, does it every become a pain writing down all the scores?


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 6, 2018)

Well I'm happy I'm on the top-50 for 2009-2017 even though I only started in 2017. (whoops, I'm the only one with less than 53 comps)

Are you going to import all thread results to the comp site?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 6, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> @MatsBergsten, does it every become a pain writing down all the scores?


No, but it takes time. I don't intend to do it "by hand"). I think I spend some 15-20 minutes
each week to get the results for that week in order. It is ok to do it once each week,
but to do it for 100 weeks (2007 and 2008) at the same time adds it up to one weeks full
time job. Perhaps it takes less because there were not so many competitors and events
in the beginning, perhaps it takes more because they did not use the same format then.
Arnaud van Galen who together with pjk started this in 2007 explicitly stated then
that you could write your results in any format at all. But then he just collected the results
but (as far as I know) never calculated any results. He diligently started a competition each week
and people competed and entered their solves but that was as far as it got

So when I started competing (early 2009) I entered my solves and then searched and searched
for the results when the week ended. Finally (after asking) it dawned on me that there were none .
That was the beginning (of my result calculations).



T1_M0 said:


> Well I'm happy I'm on the top-50 for 2009-2017 even though I only started in 2017. (whoops, I'm the only one with less than 53 comps)
> 
> Are you going to import all thread results to the comp site?


That is our intention (Mike's and mine). As I have compiled the results per person and week and event since 2009
I have started there. But if we like the end result maybe we add the other years afterwards. Of course
it would be nice to have it all in order. All this is fun. But a real incentive to spent effort on this now
is the job Mike has done on the competition site the last half year. Very very good!
Then we don't speak of 20 minutes per week . It has become a real nice site now.

Just a note on your top-50 which is very nice! There has been a real inflation in points, now you can get
almost as many points for winning 3x3 as you got for winning a whole weeks competition a few years
back (because there are so many competitors now. That's why the Kinch scoring is much better.

On the other hand you must not take this too seriously, it is fun with all statistics. And cubing!!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 6, 2018)

Lol I'm in there twice because my username is too long for the comp site


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 6, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Lol I'm in there twice because my username is too long for the comp site


Aha, another source of error . With all the statistics I produced it is one thing that is clear: there are errors in it all.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 6, 2018)

Guys, 'your score/no. Weeks you competed' gives you your *Goodness Score*

Mine is 6942/39 = 178 :/ my goodness score isn't the best.

but for the top 3:
Isaac Lai: 374
DGCubes: 358
Cuberkid10: 363

Lol


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 6, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Guys, 'your score/no. Weeks you competed' gives you your *Goodness Score*
> 
> Mine is 6942/39 = 178 :/ my goodness score isn't the best.
> 
> ...


Best one I could find is lukecubes with 1046
Mine is 130 rip


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 6, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Guys, 'your score/no. Weeks you competed' gives you your *Goodness Score*



5275/29 ~ 182, almost the same as yours lol.


----------



## applezfall (Jan 16, 2018)

I might sound cocky but i think im gonna pyra in 2018


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 22, 2018)

applezfall said:


> I might sound cocky but i think im gonna pyra in 2018



You're going to pyra? Is pyra a verb?


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 22, 2018)

Zeke Mackay said:


> You're going to pyra? Is pyra a verb?


Typo: I'm sure he meant pyro, as in arson.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 22, 2018)

I think pyro and arson are also nouns.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 22, 2018)

Zeke Mackay said:


> I think pyro and arson are also nouns.


Technically.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 22, 2018)

Lets talk about cubing instead, how does that sound?


----------



## applezfall (Jan 23, 2018)

sorry im retarded


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 23, 2018)

applezfall said:


> sorry im retarded


I'm sorry if you understood my comments to suggest anything of that sort. I understood the exchange to be just some lighthearted ribbing over typically sloppy syntax (typical because pretty much everybody is sloppy like that).


----------



## applezfall (Jan 23, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I'm sorry if you understood my comments to suggest anything of that sort. I understood the exchange to be just some lighthearted ribbing over typically sloppy syntax (typical because pretty much everybody is sloppy like that).


i was just being silly


----------



## arbivara (Jan 23, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> (...)
> 39. 100 arbivara (3976)



Pretty happy to appear here, even though I probably have the worst point/competion rate in history. Had no idea I already competed 100 weeks!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 14, 2018)

Now all results from 2007-2017 are exported to the comp site, or at least 99.9%.
Snake is missing and the old multis from 2008 when you were allowed more than
one hour, for those the time is set to 60:00. No exported FMC:s has solution, only
result.

So now you have 176 395 results to dig  if you like statistics. (that is about 800 000 solves)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2019)

Okay - participation is up so very much this year that we need to post results in multiple listings because they're so big. A truly huge increase in participation from last year! This year we had 1151 participants.

*Total points all events* (1151)

1. 56421 thecubingwizard
2. 56345 ichcubegern
3. 49200 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 47098 Shadowjockey
5. 46964 OriginalUsername
6. 44013 lejitcuber
7. 40777 cubeshepherd
8. 40610 abunickabhi
9. 38441 MCuber
10. 36270 sigalig
11. 36224 Marcus Siu
12. 34792 TheDubDubJr
13. 34089 AidanNoogie
14. 33963 G2013
15. 32824 DhruvA
16. 32739 asacuber
17. 31821 2017LAMB06
18. 29532 jancsi02
19. 28677 cuberkid10
20. 28264 mihnea3000
21. 28209 Keenan Johnson
22. 26830 ARandomCuber
23. 26812 BradenTheMagician
24. 26800 Jscuber
25. 26610 MattP98
26. 26371 Mike Hughey
27. 25045 speedcuber71
28. 24860 Ethan Horspool
29. 24312 Bogdan
30. 24044 xyzzy
31. 23869 Glomnipotent
32. 23336 tdm
33. 23198 leudcfa
34. 23122 Luke Garrett
35. 22923 buzzteam4
36. 22735 OJ Cubing
37. 21352 MrKuba600
38. 21130 NathanaelCubes
39. 21048 leomannen
40. 21018 [email protected]
41. 20881 obelisk477
42. 20838 Magdamini
43. 20631 MartinN13
44. 19965 swankfukinc
45. 19945 TipsterTrickster 
46. 19465 turtwig
47. 19382 Elf
48. 18881 Ianwubby
49. 18739 trav1
50. 18620 vedroboev
51. 18402 Nikhil Soares
52. 18143 CubicOreo
53. 17846 begiuli65
54. 17609 tigermaxi
55. 17479 Zeke Mackay
56. 17395 T1_M0
57. 17225 Kit Clement
58. 17213 Sixstringcal
59. 16659 tJardigradHe
60. 16109 bacyril
61. 15570 JoXCuber
62. 15288 Sean Hartman
63. 15257 whatshisbucket
64. 15121 2016LAIL01
65. 14786 The Blockhead
66. 14770 Khairur Rachim
67. 14576 InlandEmpireCuber
68. 14532 mrjames113083
69. 14484 oskarinn
70. 14479 Underwatercuber
71. 14371 miasponseller
72. 14103 Rubiksdude4144
73. 14072 typo56
74. 14022 Keroma12
75. 13867 asiahyoo1997
76. 13797 applezfall
77. 13312 Jacck
78. 13200 MatsBergsten
79. 12502 Mcuber5
80. 12413 CornerCutter
81. 12321 Dylan Swarts
82. 12165 JMHCubed
83. 12035 Lewis
84. 12032 sam596
85. 11940 Competition Cuber
86. 11827 Josh5271
87. 11724 RobinCube
88. 11652 E-Cuber
89. 11628 the super cuber
90. 11578 dat1asiandude
91. 11559 typeman5
92. 11500 Mark Boyanowski
93. 11452 Ontricus
94. 11408 Zac04attack
95. 11293 ExultantCarn
96. 11031 Dream Cubing
97. 10973 Bubbagrub
98. 10955 topppits
99. 10758 yghklvn
100. 10634 AdrianCubing
101. 10151 PotatoesAreUs
102. 9961 SpartanSailor
102. 9961 aaron paskow
104. 9837 Cooki348
105. 9696 Leo Annett
106. 9565 ican97
107. 9510 Lykos
108. 9437 Katiedavies3103
109. 9409 Zach Clark
110. 9367 TommyC
111. 9170 MattheoDW
112. 9084 epride17
113. 9018 Deri Nata Wijaya
114. 8847 Turkey vld
115. 8761 EdubCubez
116. 8668 CubingwithChris
117. 8623 Jack Pfeifer
118. 8468 Tanki_cubed
119. 8427 Kylegadj
120. 8344 Jami Viljanen
121. 8330 colegemuth
122. 8297 oliviervlcube
123. 8270 1samko2345
123. 8270 Kerry_Creech
125. 8260 boroc226han
125. 8260 speedcube.insta
127. 8142 Keith Maben
128. 8139 RCTACameron
129. 7973 Neb
130. 7822 [email protected]
131. 7734 [email protected]
132. 7694 Metallic Silver
133. 7613 Manatee 10235
134. 7470 arquillian
135. 7399 JakubDrobny
136. 7376 tolgakantarci
137. 7344 GenTheThief
138. 7295 Astral Cubing 
139. 7206 Ali161102
140. 7111 redoxxy
141. 7059 Natanael
142. 6827 Ghost Cuber 
143. 6812 Jonsa87
144. 6731 THowlett
145. 6693 jihu1011
146. 6618 Toothcraver55
147. 6588 Cuberstache
148. 6553 gavinz
149. 6450 FastCubeMaster
150. 6424 weatherman223
151. 6370 BandedCubing101
152. 6279 Moreno van Rooijen
153. 6258 ComputerGuy365
154. 6252 [email protected]
155. 6191 Andrew_Rizo
156. 6091 uesyuu
157. 6062 Moonwink Cuber
158. 6040 One Wheel
159. 5995 Alea
160. 5852 Chris Van Der Brink
161. 5827 Axel Lönnstedt
162. 5769 Erik
163. 5730 MichaelNielsen
164. 5629 HawaiiLife745
165. 5626 theos
166. 5612 Schmizee
167. 5588 Carterk
168. 5548 elimescube
169. 5509 NoProblemCubing
170. 5486 Kenneth Svendson
171. 5402 MLGCubez
172. 5394 TSTwist
173. 5387 julio974
174. 5360 jaysammey777
175. 5347 [email protected]
176. 5324 Petri Krzywacki
177. 5285 JustinTimeCuber
178. 5280 audiophile121
179. 5277 Aerospry
180. 5211 Valken
181. 5166 The Cubinator
182. 5100 Oatch
183. 5035 Matt Hudon
184. 5005 kumato
185. 4973 GTregay
186. 4881 bhoffman492
186. 4881 DaniëlKassab1
188. 4813 dnguyen2204
189. 4795 TheodorNordstrand
190. 4777 PlatonCuber
191. 4738 Fred Lang
192. 4733 Mackenzie Dy
193. 4691 João Vinicius
194. 4688 dhafin
195. 4686 Stubbi
196. 4618 Danila Ryabinin 
197. 4604 bennettstouder
198. 4601 thejerber44
199. 4530 SloMoCubing
200. 4527 dschieses
201. 4501 Ethan Misteri
202. 4457 David ep
203. 4455 therubikscombo
204. 4413 NolanDoes2x2
205. 4353 h2f
206. 4342 Arnav Arora
207. 4222 cuber3141592
208. 4126 Emir Yusuf
209. 4124 Tx789
210. 4118 d4m1no
211. 4098 sleipnir
212. 4093 FaLoL
213. 4083 DumplingMaster
214. 4067 SimonK
215. 4066 Jonah Jarvis
216. 3995 V.Kochergin
217. 3973 WorldoBlocks
218. 3967 sqAree
219. 3964 acchyutjolly26
220. 3910 GC1998
221. 3896 CubeStack_Official
222. 3890 Brendan Bakker
223. 3888 RifleCat
224. 3877 Pixaler
225. 3839 Alpha cuber
226. 3815 Elysian_Hunter
227. 3782 Pyra42
228. 3771 Marco21
229. 3715 UnknownCanvas
230. 3714 pjk
231. 3701 scylla
232. 3700 Tommy Kiprillis
233. 3698 RyuKagamine
234. 3676 20luky3
235. 3645 frosty_cuber
236. 3621 Bertus
237. 3558 BMcCl1
238. 3512 rubik2005
239. 3506 AvGalen
240. 3495 Abhi
241. 3455 JustAnotherGenericCu
242. 3445 CeeEhllCuber
243. 3438 camcuber
244. 3394 nms777
245. 3338 vilkkuti25
246. 3334 GarethBert11
247. 3257 RahmB
248. 3193 Skullush
249. 3183 Christopher_Cabrera
250. 3179 Duncan Bannon
251. 3160 JackPurdum
252. 3137 thederpydank
253. 3081 xpoes
254. 3049 PlayFun555
255. 3032 chriscuber123
256. 3016 Nikhil George
257. 3005 BrianJ
258. 2997 qwer13
259. 2994 DCG
260. 2982 João Santos
261. 2975 PugCuber
262. 2963 Brayden Adams
263. 2949 TasseRasse
264. 2946 wuque man 
265. 2939 Martin Fronescu 
266. 2931 Ami4747
267. 2914 NarenRameshB
268. 2901 brad711
269. 2897 SpeedCubeReview
270. 2877 Sue Doenim
271. 2849 Aamirhaha
272. 2840 PeterH2N
273. 2798 Lennon Dorsey
274. 2783 Zman04
275. 2761 Allagos
276. 2741 F0ggyB0y
277. 2732 david_5647
278. 2695 Awesomesaucer
279. 2691 KylerWoods
280. 2665 Thom S.
281. 2658 kbrune
282. 2652 Isaac Lai
283. 2632 Torch
284. 2626 VDel_234_
285. 2617 3x3x5
286. 2596 m24816
287. 2582 dycocubix
288. 2548 Cheunghao Tu
289. 2544 Kyleadj
290. 2542 Aryan
291. 2534 SolveThatCube
291. 2534 Nihahhat
293. 2532 RileyN23
294. 2515 Bundles017
295. 2513 Daniel Johnson
296. 2486 AhmetYG
297. 2475 cubingidiot
298. 2453 Kris Gonnella
299. 2443 cytokid101
300. 2439 2018JAIN01
301. 2436 ukulelekid
302. 2429 antirizarry1622
303. 2424 Willi
304. 2423 rooroo2006
305. 2419 YouCubing
306. 2415 zekecahill
307. 2411 hssandwich
308. 2401 Teemu
308. 2401 Nitheesh fmc
310. 2370 joshsailscga
311. 2365 Nadav Rosett
312. 2345 denthebro
313. 2343 Sub1Hour
314. 2337 MegaminxMan
314. 2337 LostGent
316. 2322 lwhitecuber 
317. 2316 tavery343
318. 2311 rubiks coobs
319. 2310 ColorfulPockets
320. 2281 Federico Da Fonseca
321. 2274 Angry_Mob
322. 2264 jason3141
323. 2241 Ordway Persyn
324. 2215 Ecuasamurai
325. 2211 Killernerd24
326. 2203 Pranav Prabhu
327. 2187 TheNoobCuber
328. 2184 kilwap147
329. 2153 Jmuncuber 
330. 2137 CraZZ CFOP
331. 2134 Coeur de feu
332. 2126 Mikael weiss
333. 2124 yaboiwierdal
334. 2118 Hashtagcuber
335. 2114 EdubCubes
336. 2110 Kered
337. 2102 bugybunny
338. 2096 Eric Lentzon
339. 2083 Color Cuber
340. 2065 Clément B.
341. 2062 janelle
342. 2045 kji269
342. 2045 WACWCA
344. 2044 SirVivor
345. 2038 zhangcy
346. 2021 Shane724
347. 2020 Selkie
348. 2016 YoniStrass
349. 2011 Lachlan Stephens
350. 2001 Odder
351. 1989 Parker Z
352. 1970 MusiCuber
353. 1966 Darii
354. 1954 fun at the joy
355. 1953 Lumej
356. 1943 daniel678
357. 1939 1everythingm
358. 1921 [email protected]
359. 1910 Nicole2w
360. 1882 Skefull
361. 1873 CubingRF
362. 1872 James Hake
363. 1867 PixelWizard
364. 1845 teboecubes
365. 1824 papasmurf
366. 1819 DesertWolf
367. 1808 Paarth Chhabra
367. 1808 Algy Cuber
369. 1788 KingCobble29
370. 1787 Patrick Fischer
371. 1776 Solareon
372. 1768 Hargun02
373. 1758 muchacho
374. 1744 Reprobate
375. 1719 Omegacubing
376. 1714 Elvin Thorsen
377. 1673 boby_okta
378. 1672 Trexrush1
379. 1670 M42
380. 1667 seth0420
381. 1665 obatake
382. 1660 pinser
383. 1648 hotufos
384. 1646 The Pocket Cuber
385. 1620 Mawo Halto
386. 1616 MeshuggahX
387. 1598 Cuz Red
388. 1592 Hróar Hrólfsson
389. 1559 RandomPerson84
390. 1552 Dale Nash
391. 1536 az897
392. 1533 AlwinR
393. 1512 Corner Twist Cubing
394. 1507 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
394. 1507 X cuber
396. 1487 Christopher Lai
397. 1486 Agguzi
398. 1480 matthew wilbur
399. 1479 Alex Carlson
400. 1468 georgescholey
400. 1468 LowSkill
402. 1467 Thrasher989
403. 1458 Neel Gore
404. 1440 vorherrscher
405. 1433 Quinson
406. 1424 TigaJun
407. 1408 xbrandationx
407. 1408 motionglitch
409. 1398 TwisterCuber
410. 1396 BJTheUnknown
411. 1383 Varun Mohanraj
412. 1381 Casper
413. 1373 Islam Kitiev
414. 1348 TheCubingAddict980
415. 1347 nevinscph
416. 1343 Wilhelm
417. 1336 Artyom Shevchenko
418. 1320 Zafimi
419. 1313 Ryan Wu
420. 1306 Billabob
421. 1305 not_kevin
422. 1302 MrLunarWolf
423. 1301 verdito
424. 1298 Cpimtong
424. 1298 Avinash
426. 1294 Slushy Cuber YT
427. 1283 Now3852
428. 1282 Logan
429. 1275 DGraciaRubik
430. 1267 Guilhermehrc
431. 1264 ErikCR
432. 1245 dean_clockisthebestevent
433. 1234 PyraMaster
434. 1215 JL Cubing
435. 1214 26doober
436. 1212 Parker Z
437. 1195 yoinneroid
438. 1194 [email protected]
439. 1160 LolTreeMan
440. 1156 Tyler Fresh
441. 1155 James Behrle
442. 1153 YY
443. 1147 Amelia Cheng
444. 1146 thunderbell cuber
445. 1145 YaaniMani
446. 1137 Ian Pang
447. 1135 NamanJ12
448. 1131 Trig0n
448. 1131 Zachie Chan
448. 1131 PingPongCuber
451. 1123 tkern
452. 1121 Burnsy101
453. 1114 revAldoabedram
454. 1097 uyneb2000
455. 1096 FakeMMAP
456. 1092 MaskCuber
457. 1084 jackmaring
457. 1084 craccho
459. 1082 paulcuber3
459. 1082 CM Cubes
461. 1071 daniel lin
462. 1065 Theo Leinad
463. 1050 arbivara
464. 1048 masta
465. 1045 mvpcuber47
465. 1045 WillyTheWizard 
467. 1037 Hero
468. 1036 ganmanchan 
469. 1031 pd159
470. 1028 SirAD
471. 1027 D1zzy
472. 1025 pga2002
473. 1018 MathNoobz
474. 1001 Mastercuber04
475. 1000 SuperCheese
476. 982 luki446
477. 977 AdrianD
478. 973 Michael DeLaRosa
479. 959 John Kim
479. 959 yovliporat
481. 954 squashy_cuber
482. 940 Corgos
483. 937 M1n1turtl3
484. 934 Lili Martin
484. 934 Cheng
486. 931 Marcceello
487. 920 Nora
488. 917 MJCuber05
489. 887 Elo13
490. 883 OwenB
491. 878 Cory516
492. 864 [email protected]
493. 863 Christian Foyle
494. 861 asdf
495. 852 hakatashi
496. 851 SpareBrains
497. 848 CaptainB
498. 847 Xauxage
499. 846 Petro Leum
500. 845 carson holder
501. 844 oyyq99999
502. 841 austinruler
503. 838 Babcga
504. 832 Aadil- ali
505. 828 ROEVOSS
506. 822 Mika17
507. 810 yudo.r
508. 805 tyjamamkompaxd123
509. 791 brunofclima
510. 790 Alex Benham
511. 786 Tim Rinehart
512. 785 Smudged Cuber
513. 784 BHCubing
514. 775 Woodman567
515. 774 sahil
516. 770 [email protected]
517. 767 AndreyChe
518. 763 Nicholas Kang
519. 759 Kevmin
520. 749 yannicwaser24
521. 747 trippptrs
522. 740 mycube
523. 733 Puggins1
523. 733 BiscutDNF
525. 732 Russell Bilinski
526. 727 Rodzki27
526. 727 Amir Afiq
528. 726 Assaf Shaham
529. 725 Andrew Rizo
530. 721 Nazib
531. 717 Little Sunrise
532. 713 giorgi
533. 712 Barinerturan
534. 706 averyja17
535. 698 Fazito
536. 693 Joliver_02
537. 690 Aleki
538. 688 a3533
539. 687 AndrewRizo
539. 687 Skewb God
541. 686 kingb1rd
541. 686 Wriiglly
543. 682 EthanSCubing
544. 680 Bandamo
544. 680 Nikita
546. 666 CBcuber86
547. 663 Spencer131
547. 663 Sidharth Sudhir
549. 660 Sandy
550. 659 Aerma
551. 657 Dy Max Cuber
552. 645 JohnTheG21
553. 644 AdamRubiksCubed
554. 643 Dynamic Waluigi
555. 634 JoshuaStacker
556. 624 AMCuber
557. 621 [email protected]
558. 620 FaTyl
559. 616 CubicCubes
560. 615 jaym-er
561. 611 CuberCuber
562. 608 georgeanderre
563. 607 DMSCUBER
564. 606 Lux
565. 596 RandomDude
566. 575 SoundBalloon
567. 574 tj.k8386
568. 573 Bob_Ewell
569. 572 CyanSandwich
570. 569 schapel
570. 569 [email protected]
572. 562 Caleb/spooderskewb
573. 558 Janav Gupta
574. 553 mati-ice
575. 546 Aaditya Sikder
576. 544 blacksantaa
576. 544 ToastasaurusCuber
578. 543 Bonkashi
579. 538 AndrewKimmey
580. 534 CJK
581. 533 pistuhilsunakjawa
582. 532 Mikel
583. 528 SparkSpeed
584. 527 speedsolver05
585. 526 Justin Miner
586. 524 Momedy
587. 514 Rūdolfs
588. 511 Konrad Henry
589. 509 TylerBur
589. 509 Poketube6681
591. 498 Amelia
592. 495 Dragos Cadariu
593. 492 Bart Van Eynde
594. 487 dancing_jules
594. 487 Coinman_
596. 486 kamilprzyb
597. 482 carsonjf8
598. 481 sloshycomic123
599. 478 cuber2018
600. 469 marcobelotti
601. 461 Legomanz
602. 458 saltysam
602. 458 filipemtx
604. 456 EdubCubing_
605. 455 Legoball52
605. 455 cubingchemister18
607. 454 NickStokerCubing
608. 450 Dhruva Shaw
609. 447 LightFlame_
610. 445 Lapinsavant
610. 445 Yoshi Cuber
612. 437 Kymlikespotatoes12105
613. 434 Milesb95
614. 430 SorinT
615. 429 Veeeec
615. 429 louismeunier
617. 425 MuffinGod17
617. 425 Parke187
619. 424 owenman
620. 422 Electrical Cubing
621. 420 tcuber
622. 417 Nitheesh 
623. 410 ricey
623. 410 [email protected]
625. 409 FireCuber
626. 407 derek_981
626. 407 owensiege
628. 402 Kymapo
628. 402 Blizzard_Cubing
630. 399 joey
631. 391 xander3
632. 390 bgcatfan
633. 385 pompi710
633. 385 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
635. 384 M O
636. 380 Jonasrox09
637. 378 DatFatCat137
637. 378 Franksium
639. 377 twoj_stary_pijany
640. 373 MiguelinKali
641. 372 cougarscratch
642. 370 pantu2000
643. 368 Jiaqi Wu
644. 366 Kuzniok
644. 366 2180161
646. 365 JDcuber
647. 362 DalDal
648. 357 Ethan Epstein
648. 357 tuga88
650. 353 Awder
650. 353 Damen Gambit
650. 353 [email protected]
653. 350 neslingn
654. 349 Cornertwist
655. 348 Owczar
656. 345 PlatonDranchuk
657. 344 Andrew_Douzenis
657. 344 knexfan0011
659. 343 Matthewz1c
659. 343 read
661. 342 Foreright
662. 339 NitronCubes
663. 336 Pfannkuchener
664. 335 abhashrajbhandari
665. 334 VJW
666. 332 Awesome Cubemaster
667. 329 ronaldm
668. 328 DLXCubing
669. 327 genius0717
670. 324 petrudc
670. 324 OEcuber
672. 322 KliK
673. 321 Cuber/Drummer
674. 319 farrel2106
675. 318 cubingchemist
676. 316 Ingka Elzonamka
677. 315 Jan 
678. 310 ShortPanda
679. 308 Vlogger088 
680. 306 Pangit
680. 306 Wohdah
682. 303 BerserkFrog 
682. 303 Josh_Mullins
682. 303 cubesrawesome
685. 302 Prem The Cuber
685. 302 FIREFOX229
685. 302 SlowCuber17
688. 301 Luke Messer
689. 297 sadiqahmed
689. 297 Irfzwan
689. 297 Tanay Kapadia
692. 295 Aaron
693. 293 Jack Pfiefer
694. 292 Jasala
695. 290 Sean_Moran
696. 286 Liam Wadek
697. 285 riley
698. 283 Andrew76112
699. 282 The Cubing Potato
699. 282 Squanfan
701. 281 JC Cuber
702. 280 minkyu.shin
702. 280 Caleb
704. 279 TM65789
705. 278 TipsterTrickster
706. 277 CubingCrazy
707. 275 AriIsSleeping
708. 274 natezach728
708. 274 J2
710. 271 mutlu ozcelebi
711. 270 Jamon
711. 270 WombatWarrior17
713. 269 TeddyCubes
713. 269 AtticCraft
715. 268 Maya Maghiar
716. 267 Super382946
717. 262 zhawk
718. 261 Owen Roush
719. 260 ErdeN
719. 260 IanHamburg
721. 258 keebruce
722. 257 aybuck37
723. 255 Aneta5
724. 253 awesomesoop27 
724. 253 Itsmethebee
724. 253 MarixPix
727. 252 Attila
728. 251 farrel.arp
729. 248 FishTalons
729. 248 gracenai
731. 245 [email protected]
732. 243 hubingjushi
733. 238 xLodestar
734. 237 NoName...
735. 232 Undefined7
736. 231 Rexem2018
737. 230 DakCubes
737. 230 Statiic
739. 228 Some_Dude
740. 227 Fast zx
740. 227 [email protected]
740. 227 SM cubing
743. 223 SurfFee
743. 223 Q-ber
745. 221 clockonetrick
746. 220 abhash8010
746. 220 MrHunterGames
748. 219 prashanth
748. 219 [email protected]
750. 217 blindsighted
751. 216 MELIKESCAKES
752. 213 ditto_64
752. 213 [email protected]
754. 208 can
754. 208 squidgecubing
756. 206 Chenkar
756. 206 FluxDigital01
756. 206 cuber314159
759. 203 RC1998
760. 202 AND1000
761. 201 jronge94
762. 199 julefa
763. 198 vinylc2h3
764. 194 FPermthecuber
765. 193 Waffle Cuber
765. 193 Muhd Mazin
767. 192 cuberrahul20
768. 191 [email protected]
769. 190 RedJack22
769. 190 Alimc
771. 185 Worm 09624
771. 185 [email protected]
771. 185 MindBlowers
774. 183 GCubing
775. 181 Vexcrate
776. 180 GhostBear53
776. 180 Puggins
776. 180 Jozo_Berk
776. 180 Pteradorktyl
780. 179 HighQualityCollection
781. 178 James
782. 176 Jaco Momberg 
782. 176 robjohn741
782. 176 Prashant Saran
785. 175 Piyu
786. 174 TomTheCuber101
786. 174 Juicejam
786. 174 Gan
789. 173 MaxCubes
790. 172 Benji
790. 172 Pecinajunior
792. 171 Reizii_
793. 170 mnbbll1203
793. 170 BleachedTurtle
793. 170 jupiterian
796. 169 Ayaan
797. 168 campos20
798. 167 Armenian cuber
799. 166 1davey29
799. 166 TheSpeeder
801. 164 AcuberCubes
802. 162 Randon
802. 162 Blindclocker
804. 160 lijiayi2004
805. 159 Doofnoofer
806. 158 larosh12
807. 155 cub3dr
808. 154 [email protected]
809. 153 okayama
809. 153 Harkaran
809. 153 Ernest Fowler
809. 153 Equivocal_
809. 153 Tll
814. 152 tanmay.negi1
815. 149 C-srpnt423
815. 149 Mollerz
815. 149 FailCuber
815. 149 TheVideoGamer
819. 147 PuzzledCuber
820. 146 laizy
820. 146 jonathanmaster
820. 146 jtcubes
823. 142 Echidnias
823. 142 The Cubix
825. 141 Ryan Rafael
825. 141 freshcuber.de
825. 141 Veeec
828. 138 AMCuber1618
829. 137 jsgamemaker
829. 137 Joshua Solomon
831. 136 Nateman564
832. 135 CubingUnleashed
832. 135 Ryan Paroz
834. 134 tnk351
834. 134 Myotis
834. 134 Brendobdawg
837. 133 kvscuber
838. 132 Mdcuber
839. 131 ryguy3305
839. 131 [email protected]
839. 131 IshanHM
839. 131 greenthunderr
839. 131 graceenai
844. 129 pshumn
844. 129 Thanapob
844. 129 PrajNK
847. 127 EphraYeem
848. 125 [email protected]
848. 125 ultimatecube
848. 125 SophieCubes
851. 124 NickT13
851. 124 VTCubers
853. 123 HiddenSentinels
853. 123 CubicChipmunk
853. 123 CubingTaco44
856. 122 mohitlulla___
857. 121 kkamagwi
857. 121 TheCuberCubes
857. 121 41002600
860. 119 Caleb/ spooderskewb
860. 119 quirkster
862. 118 AlexGFX
862. 118 Jon Persson
864. 117 Vecolity
865. 116 Bman8091
866. 115 zachb20
866. 115 [email protected]
866. 115 TwójStaryPijany2002
866. 115 ImPaulPCG
870. 114 Kai Burgart
871. 113 Aaron C
872. 111 Jaagrav
873. 110 Pedro Silva dos Santos
874. 109 kprox1994
875. 108 BlueberryCuber
875. 108 alphastunz
875. 108 ElectricDoodie
878. 107 gerzytet
878. 107 吴嘉顺
878. 107 Faheem
881. 106 devaka
881. 106 Zaksox
881. 106 Gws
884. 105 [email protected]
885. 104 Amir Muzhakhayev
886. 103 Jaycubes
887. 102 boowen
887. 102 adirox5907
887. 102 Balder
890. 101 devon
891. 100 mathwizard888
891. 100 greentgoatgal
893. 99 Nisheeth
893. 99 Luke8
893. 99 Tristan
896. 98 Meme boi
896. 98 glen
896. 98 puppycuber18
899. 96 Cold cuber
899. 96 jschwarz21
899. 96 bishal
902. 93 andersonaap
902. 93 nadavrosett
902. 93 CFOP NOT ROUX
905. 92 scydot 
906. 91 monkinator1115
906. 91 49shadows
906. 91 Nazneen
906. 91 tk7300
906. 91 Kevin Le
906. 91 Tonehaven
912. 90 Komal Gupta
912. 90 Necross
914. 88 Tijn Ezendam
914. 88 Jony1994
916. 87 GatorBait276
917. 86 Luke sKewb
917. 86 [email protected]
919. 85 OrangeJamcubes
919. 85 evileli
921. 84 Onitofu
922. 83 jakgun0130
922. 83 Pranav Prabhulla Chandran
922. 83 rodriguize
925. 81 dccuber
925. 81 CompleteCubing
927. 80 iShruthi
927. 80 zyrilcampo
929. 79 StarlilywolfCubes
930. 78 TheCubingAccountant
930. 78 JWStudios
932. 77 Ender436
932. 77 SomeKid2369
934. 76 CyanSparkleMan2
934. 76 nihadahd
934. 76 [GD] Frostbyte
937. 75 NischalN
937. 75 High-JackedCubing
937. 75 fortissim1
937. 75 Schmidt
941. 74 SANI
942. 73 Koala Cubes
942. 73 coldsun0630
944. 71 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
944. 71 Felixcubing
944. 71 RedSolver
944. 71 Ahmad_farahidi
944. 71 Kedar shete
949. 70 Osian
950. 69 prankman
950. 69 MuckPie
950. 69 vextorite
950. 69 WillyTheWizard
954. 67 BitCube
955. 66 EDcubes
955. 66 [email protected]
957. 65 goidlon
957. 65 XBCubes
959. 64 Raptor56
960. 63 3x3 Loser
961. 60 MCrazy
962. 59 ryder.graydon
963. 57 ljackstar
963. 57 Prana
963. 57 [email protected]
966. 56 Fingertrickcuber
966. 56 Shaky Hands
966. 56 jeraldsevilla
966. 56 pyr_e
970. 55 Thanapon087
970. 55 Sam_Cuber
970. 55 CubingDoggo
973. 54 Gregory Alekseev
973. 54 yoshiwo
973. 54 nathanj439
973. 54 Bronku
977. 52 Alex Jung
977. 52 Lukario
979. 51 ortwin
980. 50 d.antaw
981. 49 Tao Yu
981. 49 CubingisLife
981. 49 Theta Twister
984. 48 Swedish cuber
984. 48 Tanish
984. 48 Levi
987. 47 bhavesh chouhan
987. 47 Passcraft
987. 47 CubingNewb
987. 47 chak
987. 47 I love cubes
987. 47 Bhaswanth
993. 46 31ellipsedl
993. 46 KSNCubed
993. 46 Ilikedumdum
996. 44 RUBIXTTAN
997. 43 Rubix Noob
997. 43 Ice_Cuber
997. 43 Caleb / spooderskewb
997. 43 Space
1001. 42 CRNils
1001. 42 hfsdo
1001. 42 Gx Cuber
1001. 42 CamdenTheCubingPotato
1005. 41 guusrs
1006. 40 Not AAron
1006. 40 Braxtin Moss
1006. 40 ronjalundblad
1006. 40 tankiet14102001
1010. 39 Destiny
1010. 39 cubestar11
1012. 38 EdCuber
1012. 38 JailtonMendes
1012. 38 meskelto
1012. 38 daniel
1012. 38 PIZZA!!!
1017. 37 X-treme cuber
1018. 36 NV35
1018. 36 33cuber
1020. 35 Jaydon145
1020. 35 EliteCuber575
1022. 34 Vadim Melnikov
1023. 33 MASTERMIND2368
1024. 32 William Martin Powell
1024. 32 guysensei1
1026. 31 minnow
1026. 31 Wabbly
1026. 31 Alex R
1026. 31 Deadly chicken
1030. 30 MichaelErskine
1030. 30 Haydenz2053
1030. 30 PeakeHaus
1030. 30 Lfin
1034. 29 joe070512
1034. 29 Rubiksmath
1036. 28 Codegod
1036. 28 PnknHead
1038. 27 shawnbyday
1038. 27 kentaro24
1038. 27 Filipe Teixeira
1041. 26 Washington
1041. 26 treelo
1043. 25 Jeridan
1043. 25 Muhammad-Ilyaas Padia
1045. 24 jammastert125
1045. 24 ToastedBread
1045. 24 Stavya
1045. 24 Jude The Dude
1045. 24 jam66150
1045. 24 Sweap
1051. 23 XeXuKv7
1051. 23 iwaru kitsune (iopfo
1051. 23 egg.com
1054. 22 Manuel Gutman
1054. 22 THaQiF
1056. 21 Ofedia
1056. 21 SpcyQbr
1058. 20 Aydin
1058. 20 FPcuber
1058. 20 Haydenz
1058. 20 UtopiaCuber
1062. 19 daan294
1062. 19 JenE
1062. 19 Kai_Valdez
1062. 19 JRL30500
1062. 19 AbsoRuud
1062. 19 meekrose
1062. 19 victor
1062. 19 Koustubh2006
1070. 18 Moowse
1070. 18 TopLuck1015
1070. 18 Alan Bitsch
1070. 18 Charlie Dahlgren
1074. 17 aidanadia
1074. 17 rjelves
1074. 17 Grant Weiss
1077. 16 Joseph Haineault
1077. 16 [email protected]
1079. 15 frisbii
1079. 15 NoProblemCuber
1079. 15 Rohit
1079. 15 Ricco
1083. 14 Jcubing13
1083. 14 oneshot
1083. 14 jigglyboii
1083. 14 ShyFoxz
1087. 13 WoowyBaby
1087. 13 cbest
1087. 13 jmb462
1087. 13 ILikeCubes
1087. 13 Michael Ruble
1087. 13 Blade616
1093. 12 Diamond_ninja109
1093. 12 chaoskills08
1093. 12 pollito
1093. 12 peter1643
1093. 12 Smith Langstaff
1093. 12 Ayush rajotia
1093. 12 Speed Demon
1100. 11 CPTscribblink
1100. 11 Tommy Book 
1100. 11 noamgri3
1100. 11 Maxwheel318
1104. 10 Akshat
1104. 10 jonathanmsater2
1104. 10 bionicdonkey42
1104. 10 Rishon
1108. 9 [email protected]
1108. 9 AntoSchast
1108. 9 harish
1108. 9 jaguarspeed.com
1108. 9 GandalfTheGrey150
1113. 8 Mr. Green
1113. 8 skewber13
1113. 8 jakesimian
1113. 8 Andetenatium
1113. 8 Incub3d
1113. 8 Riccardo
1113. 8 Seattle Thunder
1120. 7 ZF slow
1120. 7 Jkcuber6 
1120. 7 CrisesKhaos
1120. 7 Zunacube
1120. 7 samritkunja
1120. 7 JAI VARSHNEY
1120. 7 CubingIsAwesome 
1127. 6 Himmat
1127. 6 dt1124
1127. 6 ConnorBrooksYT
1127. 6 pitchcatch
1127. 6 Palmtop Tiger
1127. 6 Caleb/. Spooderskewb
1127. 6 nathanbcrazy
1134. 5 AnshTheGreat
1134. 5 arijitcuber2016yobro
1134. 5 aj9350
1134. 5 Nicholas
1134. 5 kero
1139. 4 msansone43
1139. 4 Buzdi
1139. 4 Chiggers
1139. 4 Speedy 2007
1139. 4 INSANE
1139. 4 rubik.com
1139. 4 Henry
1139. 4 luke -_-
1139. 4 Brooke_ze_cuber
1148. 3 kundani
1148. 3 Hststshzjjfjf
1148. 3 Katarina
1148. 3 asdfghjklohhnhn


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 10, 2019)

Not even first, god dammid


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2019)

*2x2x2* (945)

1. 7250 asacuber
2. 6140 2017LAMB06
3. 6064 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4. 6048 lejitcuber
5. 5791 [email protected]
6. 5529 AidanNoogie
7. 5521 OriginalUsername
8. 5426 Jscuber
9. 5403 DGCubes
10. 5334 mihnea3000
11. 5190 G2013
12. 5019 ichcubegern
13. 4932 leomannen
14. 4815 Marcus Siu
15. 4804 cubeshepherd
16. 4784 DhruvA
17. 4750 TheDubDubJr
18. 4590 MCuber
19. 4480 sigalig
20. 4453 Ethan Horspool
21. 4373 jancsi02
22. 4331 NathanaelCubes
23. 4319 Shadowjockey
24. 4137 leudcfa
25. 3983 TipsterTrickster 
26. 3865 JMHCubed
27. 3768 tdm
28. 3711 ARandomCuber
29. 3689 MartinN13
30. 3677 cuberkid10
31. 3575 Luke Garrett
32. 3553 RobinCube
33. 3533 turtwig
34. 3447 speedcuber71
35. 3445 ExultantCarn
36. 3333 BradenTheMagician
37. 3312 buzzteam4
38. 3296 whatshisbucket
39. 3274 Magdamini
40. 3271 oskarinn
41. 3268 Sixstringcal
42. 3231 abunickabhi
43. 3224 Zeke Mackay
44. 3139 Keenan Johnson
45. 2991 tigermaxi
46. 2944 MrKuba600
47. 2908 Underwatercuber
48. 2863 obelisk477
49. 2738 The Blockhead
50. 2678 applezfall
51. 2676 Bogdan
52. 2634 Ianwubby
53. 2632 Competition Cuber
54. 2609 Khairur Rachim
55. 2563 Rubiksdude4144
56. 2560 CubicOreo
57. 2518 trav1
58. 2490 OJ Cubing
59. 2486 MattP98
60. 2482 vedroboev
61. 2449 CornerCutter
62. 2445 begiuli65
63. 2410 Elf
64. 2400 swankfukinc
65. 2378 AdrianCubing
66. 2356 Glomnipotent
67. 2292 topppits
68. 2289 EdubCubez
69. 2286 Zac04attack
70. 2260 2016LAIL01
71. 2236 gavinz
72. 2162 yghklvn
73. 2154 JoXCuber
74. 2134 MattheoDW
75. 2131 miasponseller
76. 2067 asiahyoo1997
77. 1986 Zach Clark
78. 1946 xyzzy
79. 1940 tJardigradHe
80. 1905 Sean Hartman
81. 1900 Duncan Bannon
82. 1887 Kylegadj
82. 1887 InlandEmpireCuber
84. 1852 Moonwink Cuber
85. 1845 SpartanSailor
86. 1831 boroc226han
87. 1797 Josh5271
88. 1778 Nikhil Soares
89. 1759 E-Cuber
90. 1733 Jack Pfeifer
91. 1727 Jami Viljanen
92. 1726 dat1asiandude
93. 1710 1samko2345
94. 1704 typeman5
95. 1696 Keith Maben
96. 1688 Mcuber5
97. 1678 Kit Clement
98. 1626 Ontricus
99. 1613 aaron paskow
100. 1569 NoProblemCubing
101. 1568 Ali161102
102. 1564 bacyril
103. 1557 typo56
104. 1556 colegemuth
105. 1552 Astral Cubing 
106. 1544 Lewis
107. 1510 Schmizee
108. 1489 Oatch
109. 1485 Dylan Swarts
110. 1478 MichaelNielsen
111. 1469 sam596
112. 1452 BandedCubing101
113. 1446 JakubDrobny
114. 1434 JustinTimeCuber
115. 1432 CubingwithChris
116. 1421 Moreno van Rooijen
117. 1414 Metallic Silver
118. 1413 Andrew_Rizo
119. 1412 RCTACameron
120. 1401 NolanDoes2x2
121. 1398 [email protected]
122. 1394 mrjames113083
123. 1386 the super cuber
124. 1384 Ghost Cuber 
125. 1373 T1_M0
126. 1362 Cooki348
127. 1357 rubik2005
128. 1353 [email protected]
129. 1352 Manatee 10235
130. 1339 Toothcraver55
131. 1301 weatherman223
132. 1296 Natanael
133. 1290 David ep
134. 1264 Neb
135. 1241 epride17
136. 1240 Turkey vld
137. 1205 PotatoesAreUs
138. 1181 Mackenzie Dy
139. 1179 Matt Hudon
140. 1173 Kerry_Creech
141. 1166 julio974
142. 1135 TommyC
143. 1129 Mark Boyanowski
144. 1126 Katiedavies3103
145. 1114 Lykos
146. 1109 nms777
147. 1108 The Cubinator
148. 1098 TheodorNordstrand
149. 1089 Tanki_cubed
150. 1088 Dream Cubing
151. 1076 jihu1011
152. 1075 Bubbagrub
153. 1060 MLGCubez
154. 1057 frosty_cuber
155. 1053 tolgakantarci
156. 1045 Brayden Adams
157. 1034 PlatonCuber
158. 1007 Leo Annett
159. 1006 camcuber
160. 998 Mike Hughey
161. 997 oliviervlcube
161. 997 [email protected]
163. 993 Elysian_Hunter
164. 979 DaniëlKassab1
165. 974 sleipnir
166. 966 CeeEhllCuber
167. 962 GC1998
168. 961 kumato
169. 934 bhoffman492
170. 930 dschieses
170. 930 DumplingMaster
172. 929 Lennon Dorsey
173. 924 bennettstouder
173. 924 speedcube.insta
175. 919 Jonsa87
176. 907 [email protected]
177. 906 Deri Nata Wijaya
178. 899 arquillian
179. 891 Aamirhaha
180. 882 CubingRF
181. 876 THowlett
182. 875 dhafin
183. 870 Angry_Mob
183. 870 Erik
185. 867 sqAree
186. 854 Aerospry
187. 848 Chris Van Der Brink
188. 844 CubeStack_Official
189. 836 ican97
190. 834 Pixaler
191. 826 Axel Lönnstedt
192. 818 Valken
193. 806 Tx789
194. 792 thejerber44
195. 773 Awesomesaucer
196. 755 scylla
197. 744 BrianJ
198. 736 CraZZ CFOP
199. 728 SloMoCubing
200. 726 NarenRameshB
201. 720 Bertus
202. 718 FastCubeMaster
203. 715 Ethan Misteri
203. 715 ukulelekid
205. 711 SimonK
206. 708 BMcCl1
207. 705 vilkkuti25
208. 697 Stubbi
209. 694 jaysammey777
210. 687 theos
211. 684 HawaiiLife745
212. 681 Arnav Arora
212. 681 Skefull
212. 681 Teemu
215. 670 3x3x5
216. 666 Cuberstache
217. 665 Color Cuber
218. 650 therubikscombo
219. 640 seth0420
220. 638 Kered
221. 635 RahmB
222. 632 V.Kochergin
223. 624 Fred Lang
224. 623 Pyra42
225. 621 acchyutjolly26
226. 615 VDel_234_
227. 614 PlayFun555
228. 605 Zman04
228. 605 rubiks coobs
228. 605 João Vinicius
231. 602 Kyleadj
232. 597 Abhi
233. 589 Jonah Jarvis
234. 582 GenTheThief
235. 580 TSTwist
236. 574 Daniel Johnson
237. 571 Alpha cuber
238. 570 chriscuber123
239. 566 Carterk
240. 562 Kris Gonnella
241. 557 WorldoBlocks
242. 553 JustAnotherGenericCu
243. 552 Marco21
244. 551 2018JAIN01
245. 550 Allagos
246. 541 PyraMaster
247. 533 Lachlan Stephens
248. 531 Nadav Rosett
249. 524 Thrasher989
250. 518 cytokid101
251. 516 Algy Cuber
252. 512 teboecubes
253. 504 Isaac Lai
253. 504 Ecuasamurai
255. 503 thederpydank
256. 502 The Pocket Cuber
257. 501 TasseRasse
258. 500 Alea
259. 495 Tommy Kiprillis
260. 490 qwer13
261. 488 Federico Da Fonseca
261. 488 PugCuber
263. 487 redoxxy
264. 474 Dale Nash
264. 474 GarethBert11
266. 470 Danila Ryabinin 
267. 465 hotufos
268. 458 SolveThatCube
269. 456 Darii
270. 455 Eric Lentzon
270. 455 RifleCat
272. 454 Nicole2w
273. 452 Elvin Thorsen
274. 449 Corner Twist Cubing
275. 446 dnguyen2204
276. 442 Paarth Chhabra
277. 441 audiophile121
277. 441 cubingidiot
279. 439 tavery343
280. 438 D1zzy
281. 437 Patrick Fischer
282. 435 Sub1Hour
282. 435 PeterH2N
284. 434 rooroo2006
285. 422 yaboiwierdal
285. 422 WACWCA
287. 421 Jacck
288. 420 Petri Krzywacki
289. 419 TheCubingAddict980
290. 417 Quinson
291. 412 GTregay
291. 412 zekecahill
293. 411 ComputerGuy365
294. 410 dean_clockisthebestevent
294. 410 h2f
296. 407 DCG
297. 406 João Santos
298. 397 FaLoL
299. 394 [email protected]
300. 391 Kenneth Svendson
301. 389 JL Cubing
302. 386 Sue Doenim
303. 382 Aryan
304. 380 antirizarry1622
305. 376 WillyTheWizard 
305. 376 vorherrscher
307. 375 YaaniMani
308. 370 xpoes
308. 370 Martin Fronescu 
310. 369 Janav Gupta
311. 366 EdubCubes
312. 365 LowSkill
312. 365 motionglitch
314. 364 James Behrle
315. 361 verdito
316. 357 Bundles017
316. 357 janelle
318. 356 Mikael weiss
318. 356 Artyom Shevchenko
320. 354 KingCobble29
320. 354 LostGent
322. 352 Parker Z
322. 352 m24816
324. 351 matthew wilbur
325. 350 jackmaring
326. 347 Trig0n
326. 347 Christopher_Cabrera
326. 347 dycocubix
329. 346 Cuz Red
330. 339 F0ggyB0y
331. 338 thunderbell cuber
331. 338 Ordway Persyn
333. 336 Nihahhat
334. 335 Hróar Hrólfsson
334. 335 austinruler
336. 334 Ryan Wu
336. 334 Shane724
338. 330 FireCuber
339. 329 Islam Kitiev
340. 328 Ami4747
340. 328 Skullush
342. 327 James Hake
343. 325 lwhitecuber 
343. 325 Torch
345. 323 ColorfulPockets
345. 323 boby_okta
347. 322 DMSCUBER
348. 321 Trexrush1
348. 321 ErikCR
350. 320 Hashtagcuber
351. 318 jason3141
351. 318 papasmurf
353. 312 wuque man 
354. 311 AhmetYG
355. 307 squashy_cuber
356. 300 CM Cubes
356. 300 Casper
358. 299 Neel Gore
359. 298 Brendan Bakker
360. 296 JackPurdum
361. 294 hssandwich
361. 294 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
363. 292 zhangcy
364. 291 Clément B.
365. 287 TigaJun
366. 284 Christopher Lai
367. 283 CaptainB
368. 282 FakeMMAP
368. 282 TheNoobCuber
368. 282 MrLunarWolf
371. 281 Mawo Halto
371. 281 Amelia Cheng
373. 278 sloshycomic123
374. 277 kbrune
375. 276 daniel678
375. 276 d4m1no
377. 270 georgescholey
377. 270 DesertWolf
377. 270 RileyN23
380. 266 Nikhil George
380. 266 YouCubing
382. 262 david_5647
382. 262 Alex Carlson
384. 261 YoniStrass
385. 258 luki446
385. 258 Hero
387. 255 Aadil- ali
387. 255 Mika17
389. 254 Solareon
390. 253 One Wheel
390. 253 M1n1turtl3
392. 252 Jmuncuber 
392. 252 JoshuaStacker
394. 250 Coeur de feu
395. 249 UnknownCanvas
396. 248 SirVivor
397. 247 Slushy Cuber YT
397. 247 fun at the joy
397. 247 Now3852
400. 246 Alex Benham
401. 243 PixelWizard
402. 242 Lumej
403. 239 John Kim
403. 239 AvGalen
405. 235 MusiCuber
406. 234 Omegacubing
406. 234 kji269
406. 234 tcuber
409. 233 Assaf Shaham
409. 233 Logan
409. 233 Zachie Chan
412. 230 26doober
413. 225 MatsBergsten
414. 223 saltysam
415. 220 [email protected]
416. 217 Puggins1
417. 216 carson holder
417. 216 AlwinR
417. 216 Marcceello
420. 215 Pranav Prabhu
420. 215 Hargun02
422. 210 Odder
423. 209 brad711
424. 208 Zafimi
425. 207 Burnsy101
425. 207 X cuber
427. 204 tj.k8386
428. 200 paulcuber3
428. 200 Aerma
430. 196 yoinneroid
430. 196 a3533
432. 193 1everythingm
433. 192 Skewb God
434. 191 Legoball52
435. 190 Konrad Henry
435. 190 az897
437. 187 Ian Pang
438. 186 Russell Bilinski
439. 185 Woodman567
440. 184 yudo.r
441. 183 Aaditya Sikder
442. 180 SpeedCubeReview
443. 179 cuber3141592
444. 177 Theo Leinad
445. 176 NamanJ12
445. 176 BJTheUnknown
445. 176 awesomesoop27 
448. 175 Legomanz
449. 174 Gan
449. 174 speedsolver05
449. 174 KliK
452. 173 Michael DeLaRosa
453. 172 Aleki
454. 171 tkern
455. 169 SuperCheese
455. 169 Piyu
457. 168 Varun Mohanraj
458. 166 Parker Z
458. 166 EdubCubing_
458. 166 MaskCuber
458. 166 giorgi
462. 163 Nicholas Kang
462. 163 CuberCuber
462. 163 Muhd Mazin
465. 162 Cpimtong
466. 161 NickStokerCubing
466. 161 Smudged Cuber
468. 160 lijiayi2004
468. 160 uyneb2000
470. 159 LightFlame_
470. 159 20luky3
470. 159 pga2002
473. 158 Cheunghao Tu
474. 157 Amir Afiq
474. 157 Bart Van Eynde
476. 155 masta
477. 154 [email protected]
477. 154 Irfzwan
477. 154 EthanSCubing
480. 153 Xauxage
480. 153 denthebro
480. 153 Prem The Cuber
480. 153 Bandamo
484. 151 Fazito
485. 150 Tyler Fresh
486. 149 blacksantaa
487. 148 arbivara
487. 148 Corgos
489. 146 AndrewKimmey
490. 145 KylerWoods
491. 144 FaTyl
491. 144 Reprobate
493. 143 AMCuber
493. 143 Blizzard_Cubing
493. 143 Mastercuber04
496. 142 Poketube6681
496. 142 asdf
498. 141 Bonkashi
499. 140 Dynamic Waluigi
499. 140 AndrewRizo
501. 139 MeshuggahX
501. 139 Parke187
501. 139 Andrew Rizo
504. 138 Franksium
505. 137 Wriiglly
505. 137 Joshua Solomon
505. 137 Billabob
505. 137 pantu2000
509. 134 Dhruva Shaw
510. 133 OwenB
511. 132 yannicwaser24
512. 131 Cory516
512. 131 bugybunny
512. 131 Momedy
515. 130 Caleb
515. 130 AndreyChe
517. 129 RandomPerson84
517. 129 [email protected]
517. 129 Jack Pfiefer
520. 128 Willi
520. 128 CubicCubes
522. 127 sahil
522. 127 SparkSpeed
522. 127 Killernerd24
525. 126 pd159
526. 125 Babcga
527. 124 Lapinsavant
527. 124 Emir Yusuf
527. 124 Kevmin
527. 124 ROEVOSS
527. 124 Nazib
532. 123 louismeunier
533. 122 Caleb/spooderskewb
533. 122 Sidharth Sudhir
535. 121 TheCuberCubes
536. 120 revAldoabedram
536. 120 [email protected]
536. 120 [email protected]
536. 120 DGraciaRubik
536. 120 jaym-er
541. 119 Undefined7
541. 119 Nitheesh fmc
543. 118 tanmay.negi1
544. 116 mvpcuber47
545. 115 TM65789
545. 115 41002600
547. 114 tyjamamkompaxd123
547. 114 Worm 09624
547. 114 Dy Max Cuber
547. 114 Super382946
547. 114 PingPongCuber
547. 114 CubingCrazy
547. 114 Owczar
554. 113 Guilhermehrc
554. 113 kvscuber
554. 113 Dragos Cadariu
554. 113 JohnTheG21
554. 113 not_kevin
554. 113 cubingchemister18
560. 112 Rexem2018
560. 112 CBcuber86
562. 111 schapel
562. 111 Nikita
562. 111 xbrandationx
562. 111 filipemtx
566. 110 twoj_stary_pijany
567. 108 Jonasrox09
567. 108 Wilhelm
569. 107 M42
569. 107 joshsailscga
569. 107 Cornertwist
572. 105 VJW
573. 104 craccho
573. 104 Amir Muzhakhayev
573. 104 2180161
573. 104 Cheng
577. 103 Veeeec
578. 102 Lili Martin
578. 102 genius0717
578. 102 The Cubing Potato
578. 102 Joliver_02
578. 102 AdamRubiksCubed
583. 101 xander3
583. 101 [email protected]
583. 101 TeddyCubes
586. 99 [email protected]
586. 99 kingb1rd
586. 99 Waffle Cuber
589. 98 hubingjushi
590. 97 Tanay Kapadia
590. 97 LolTreeMan
592. 96 Amelia
592. 96 SpareBrains
594. 95 Reizii_
594. 95 Justin Miner
594. 95 Christian Foyle
594. 95 Ethan Epstein
598. 94 pompi710
598. 94 James
598. 94 Nora
598. 94 Cuber/Drummer
598. 94 SorinT
598. 94 ToastasaurusCuber
604. 92 owenman
605. 91 MindBlowers
605. 91 Yoshi Cuber
605. 91 49shadows
605. 91 cubingchemist
609. 90 Sandy
609. 90 averyja17
611. 88 MegaminxMan
611. 88 owensiege
611. 88 DalDal
614. 87 Foreright
614. 87 Josh_Mullins
616. 86 marcobelotti
616. 86 Little Sunrise
618. 85 Spencer131
618. 85 M O
618. 85 joey
621. 84 DakCubes
621. 84 ganmanchan 
621. 84 carsonjf8
624. 83 RyuKagamine
624. 83 Jiaqi Wu
624. 83 FishTalons
624. 83 petrudc
628. 82 Bob_Ewell
628. 82 Damen Gambit
630. 81 CyanSandwich
631. 80 trippptrs
631. 80 Liam Wadek
631. 80 mati-ice
631. 80 Tim Rinehart
635. 79 Q-ber
635. 79 AdrianD
637. 78 Rodzki27
638. 77 FPermthecuber
638. 77 pshumn
640. 76 hakatashi
640. 76 oyyq99999
640. 76 jronge94
640. 76 yovliporat
644. 75 NischalN
644. 75 BiscutDNF
646. 74 Selkie
646. 74 NitronCubes
648. 73 Blindclocker
648. 73 Coinman_
648. 73 Matthewz1c
648. 73 Jaagrav
648. 73 abhash8010
653. 71 Jasala
654. 70 BHCubing
655. 69 Maya Maghiar
655. 69 J2
657. 68 abhashrajbhandari
657. 68 brunofclima
657. 68 ShortPanda
657. 68 TipsterTrickster
657. 68 Wohdah
662. 67 1davey29
662. 67 dancing_jules
664. 66 MuffinGod17
665. 65 PlatonDranchuk
666. 64 derek_981
667. 61 Rūdolfs
667. 61 adirox5907
667. 61 Tll
670. 60 TheVideoGamer
670. 60 SlowCuber17
672. 59 robjohn741
672. 59 mycube
674. 58 DLXCubing
674. 58 Kevin Le
674. 58 larosh12
674. 58 Pangit
674. 58 nadavrosett
679. 57 obatake
679. 57 Aaron
681. 56 Vlogger088 
681. 56 Ryan Rafael
683. 55 TomTheCuber101
684. 54 gerzytet
684. 54 Andrew76112
686. 53 Pecinajunior
686. 53 CyanSparkleMan2
688. 52 [email protected]
688. 52 can
688. 52 Chenkar
688. 52 Ernest Fowler
692. 51 BerserkFrog 
692. 51 Mikel
694. 50 Squanfan
694. 50 [email protected]
694. 50 TheCubingAccountant
694. 50 OrangeJamcubes
694. 50 d.antaw
699. 49 glen
699. 49 DatFatCat137
699. 49 Jan 
699. 49 RandomDude
699. 49 [GD] Frostbyte
699. 49 Awesome Cubemaster
705. 48 Owen Roush
705. 48 boowen
705. 48 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
705. 48 Puggins
709. 47 JDcuber
709. 47 IanHamburg
709. 47 zhawk
709. 47 farrel.arp
713. 46 Jaycubes
713. 46 Benji
713. 46 pjk
713. 46 SoundBalloon
713. 46 puppycuber18
718. 45 [email protected]
718. 45 The Cubix
718. 45 CJK
718. 45 CubingTaco44
722. 44 sadiqahmed
722. 44 Thom S.
724. 43 Space
724. 43 cub3dr
726. 41 Theta Twister
726. 41 Ingka Elzonamka
726. 41 Tristan
726. 41 cubesrawesome
730. 40 PrajNK
730. 40 ErdeN
730. 40 farrel2106
730. 40 YY
734. 39 Pteradorktyl
734. 39 blindsighted
734. 39 Electrical Cubing
737. 38 CFOP NOT ROUX
737. 38 Vecolity
739. 37 Kymapo
739. 37 scydot 
739. 37 Jaco Momberg 
739. 37 VTCubers
739. 37 BlueberryCuber
739. 37 MrHunterGames
745. 36 Itsmethebee
745. 36 laizy
745. 36 MarixPix
745. 36 3x3 Loser
749. 35 Echidnias
749. 35 nevinscph
749. 35 alphastunz
749. 35 zachb20
753. 34 dccuber
753. 34 Agguzi
753. 34 Mdcuber
753. 34 [email protected]
757. 33 AND1000
757. 33 julefa
757. 33 Aneta5
760. 32 cougarscratch
761. 31 MiguelinKali
761. 31 Myotis
761. 31 cuber2018
761. 31 Alex R
761. 31 Tonehaven
766. 30 mnbbll1203
766. 30 CamdenTheCubingPotato
766. 30 Pedro Silva dos Santos
766. 30 pyr_e
766. 30 [email protected]
771. 29 TylerBur
771. 29 jschwarz21
771. 29 Luke8
771. 29 Bman8091
771. 29 Aaron C
776. 28 keebruce
776. 28 Necross
776. 28 EDcubes
776. 28 Kedar shete
780. 27 GhostBear53
780. 27 High-JackedCubing
780. 27 minnow
780. 27 BitCube
780. 27 georgeanderre
780. 27 CubicChipmunk
786. 26 JC Cuber
786. 26 Bhaswanth
786. 26 Nateman564
786. 26 Lux
786. 26 Alex Jung
791. 25 Jamon
791. 25 Komal Gupta
791. 25 Kuzniok
791. 25 Statiic
791. 25 Swedish cuber
791. 25 knexfan0011
791. 25 ryguy3305
798. 24 XBCubes
798. 24 MELIKESCAKES
798. 24 tk7300
801. 23 Schmidt
801. 23 SophieCubes
801. 23 OEcuber
801. 23 Keroma12
801. 23 Jozo_Berk
801. 23 HighQualityCollection
807. 22 Braxtin Moss
807. 22 Thanapob
807. 22 SM cubing
807. 22 AtticCraft
807. 22 tnk351
812. 21 iShruthi
812. 21 Pfannkuchener
812. 21 AriIsSleeping
812. 21 Jeridan
816. 20 GatorBait276
816. 20 neslingn
816. 20 Cold cuber
816. 20 RC1998
816. 20 NickT13
816. 20 Onitofu
816. 20 X-treme cuber
816. 20 Ender436
816. 20 MCrazy
816. 20 [email protected]
826. 19 Osian
826. 19 William Martin Powell
826. 19 jonathanmaster
826. 19 rodriguize
826. 19 zyrilcampo
826. 19 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
826. 19 Felixcubing
833. 18 ronaldm
833. 18 BleachedTurtle
833. 18 jsgamemaker
833. 18 Ahmad_farahidi
833. 18 Kai Burgart
838. 17 FluxDigital01
838. 17 [email protected]
838. 17 GCubing
838. 17 PIZZA!!!
838. 17 ImPaulPCG
843. 16 squidgecubing
843. 16 CubingDoggo
843. 16 Caleb / spooderskewb
843. 16 HiddenSentinels
843. 16 bgcatfan
843. 16 Vexcrate
849. 15 NoProblemCuber
849. 15 jeraldsevilla
849. 15 AbsoRuud
849. 15 ljackstar
849. 15 monkinator1115
849. 15 Ricco
855. 14 Jcubing13
855. 14 freshcuber.de
855. 14 quirkster
855. 14 CubingUnleashed
855. 14 daniel
855. 14 jigglyboii
855. 14 EdCuber
855. 14 MuckPie
855. 14 WillyTheWizard
855. 14 jam66150
855. 14 Nitheesh 
866. 13 Alan Bitsch
866. 13 cbest
866. 13 Blade616
866. 13 xLodestar
870. 12 AMCuber1618
870. 12 Levi
870. 12 Rubiksmath
870. 12 Luke Messer
870. 12 RedSolver
875. 11 aidanadia
875. 11 Gws
875. 11 IshanHM
875. 11 ToastedBread
875. 11 RedJack22
875. 11 PnknHead
875. 11 Passcraft
875. 11 Lukario
883. 10 [email protected]
883. 10 CRNils
883. 10 Wabbly
883. 10 Deadly chicken
883. 10 Koala Cubes
888. 9 Meme boi
888. 9 CubingisLife
888. 9 Joseph Haineault
888. 9 pollito
888. 9 JWStudios
888. 9 GandalfTheGrey150
888. 9 I love cubes
895. 8 Mr. Green
895. 8 CompleteCubing
895. 8 Gx Cuber
895. 8 Fast zx
899. 7 Codegod
899. 7 Doofnoofer
899. 7 shawnbyday
899. 7 Not AAron
899. 7 Ofedia
899. 7 Haydenz
905. 6 devon
905. 6 cuberrahul20
905. 6 JenE
905. 6 daan294
905. 6 FPcuber
905. 6 Ice_Cuber
905. 6 goidlon
912. 5 [email protected]
912. 5 Akshat
912. 5 Smith Langstaff
912. 5 Jude The Dude
912. 5 greenthunderr
912. 5 Nicholas
912. 5 peter1643
912. 5 Bronku
912. 5 cubestar11
912. 5 jonathanmsater2
912. 5 rjelves
923. 4 nathanj439
923. 4 ronjalundblad
923. 4 victor
923. 4 MJCuber05
923. 4 Haydenz2053
923. 4 CPTscribblink
923. 4 ShyFoxz
923. 4 33cuber
923. 4 Rishon
923. 4 Henry
933. 3 skewber13
933. 3 Speed Demon
933. 3 chaoskills08
933. 3 Katarina
933. 3 CubingIsAwesome 
933. 3 Lfin
933. 3 jakesimian
933. 3 kundani
933. 3 Hststshzjjfjf
933. 3 Diamond_ninja109
933. 3 ZF slow
933. 3 meekrose
933. 3 bionicdonkey42



*3x3x3* (1072)

1. 8076 thecubingwizard
2. 7861 lejitcuber
3. 7504 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4. 7289 AidanNoogie
5. 7161 DGCubes
6. 7057 asacuber
7. 6962 OriginalUsername
8. 6773 mihnea3000
9. 6729 2017LAMB06
10. 6644 G2013
11. 6538 Jscuber
12. 6506 speedcuber71
13. 6337 Ethan Horspool
14. 5988 Shadowjockey
15. 5758 [email protected]
16. 5750 MCuber
17. 5688 jancsi02
18. 5684 obelisk477
19. 5622 abunickabhi
20. 5605 sigalig
21. 5497 Marcus Siu
22. 5457 tdm
23. 5449 Keenan Johnson
24. 5424 Keroma12
25. 5320 ARandomCuber
26. 5082 DhruvA
27. 5033 cubeshepherd
28. 5021 TheDubDubJr
29. 4929 Luke Garrett
30. 4897 Glomnipotent
31. 4869 cuberkid10
32. 4799 miasponseller
33. 4383 typeman5
34. 4279 tigermaxi
35. 4179 Zeke Mackay
36. 4143 xyzzy
37. 4089 BradenTheMagician
38. 4077 turtwig
39. 4026 E-Cuber
40. 3951 NathanaelCubes
41. 3842 Ianwubby
42. 3828 buzzteam4
43. 3810 Underwatercuber
44. 3776 Bogdan
45. 3752 leudcfa
46. 3613 MattP98
47. 3590 OJ Cubing
48. 3574 Magdamini
49. 3555 Zach Clark
50. 3543 yghklvn
51. 3537 MrKuba600
52. 3494 speedcube.insta
53. 3443 leomannen
54. 3401 ExultantCarn
55. 3386 ican97
56. 3331 MartinN13
57. 3258 Elf
58. 3227 whatshisbucket
59. 3174 TipsterTrickster 
60. 3035 tolgakantarci
61. 2962 Rubiksdude4144
62. 2957 vedroboev
63. 2894 Sixstringcal
64. 2855 Competition Cuber
65. 2846 Khairur Rachim
66. 2821 asiahyoo1997
67. 2814 sam596
68. 2782 applezfall
69. 2770 GenTheThief
70. 2768 AdrianCubing
71. 2720 begiuli65
72. 2710 2016LAIL01
73. 2675 Zac04attack
74. 2659 swankfukinc
75. 2643 CubicOreo
76. 2636 topppits
77. 2631 tJardigradHe
78. 2612 Josh5271
79. 2584 The Blockhead
80. 2539 Nikhil Soares
81. 2506 oskarinn
82. 2426 T1_M0
83. 2363 mrjames113083
84. 2345 ComputerGuy365
84. 2345 Dylan Swarts
86. 2339 Kit Clement
87. 2323 trav1
88. 2311 Sean Hartman
89. 2303 DumplingMaster
90. 2300 RobinCube
91. 2283 JustinTimeCuber
92. 2256 Kylegadj
93. 2238 PotatoesAreUs
94. 2215 Cooki348
95. 2211 JoXCuber
96. 2191 typo56
97. 2178 the super cuber
98. 2165 boroc226han
99. 2159 Mackenzie Dy
100. 2131 BandedCubing101
101. 2115 Ontricus
102. 2104 Mark Boyanowski
103. 2078 Deri Nata Wijaya
104. 2049 uesyuu
105. 2031 Leo Annett
105. 2031 FastCubeMaster
107. 2017 InlandEmpireCuber
108. 1989 [email protected]
109. 1983 aaron paskow
110. 1968 Katiedavies3103
111. 1962 Moonwink Cuber
112. 1940 Aerospry
113. 1938 Manatee 10235
114. 1934 Keith Maben
115. 1928 Ali161102
116. 1905 audiophile121
117. 1895 Mcuber5
118. 1884 gavinz
119. 1876 LostGent
120. 1863 CornerCutter
121. 1854 JMHCubed
122. 1823 Mike Hughey
123. 1811 Jami Viljanen
124. 1798 Tanki_cubed
125. 1786 dat1asiandude
126. 1785 MattheoDW
127. 1779 Dream Cubing
128. 1723 Astral Cubing 
129. 1719 CubingwithChris
130. 1681 pjk
131. 1680 Andrew_Rizo
132. 1679 Moreno van Rooijen
133. 1669 bacyril
134. 1574 BMcCl1
135. 1570 weatherman223
136. 1551 Toothcraver55
137. 1528 Neb
138. 1513 RCTACameron
139. 1506 elimescube
140. 1503 Metallic Silver
141. 1502 dnguyen2204
142. 1495 Petri Krzywacki
142. 1495 1samko2345
144. 1483 SpartanSailor
145. 1480 epride17
146. 1456 EdubCubez
147. 1455 CubeStack_Official
148. 1454 Turkey vld
149. 1443 Brendan Bakker
150. 1432 sleipnir
151. 1429 JakubDrobny
152. 1417 xpoes
153. 1412 Oatch
154. 1402 [email protected]
154. 1402 The Cubinator
156. 1401 20luky3
157. 1400 jihu1011
158. 1399 PlatonCuber
159. 1367 SpeedCubeReview
160. 1365 David ep
161. 1353 colegemuth
161. 1353 cuber3141592
163. 1352 Emir Yusuf
164. 1347 Kerry_Creech
165. 1324 Lewis
166. 1313 Elysian_Hunter
167. 1306 TommyC
168. 1297 Jonsa87
169. 1294 [email protected]
170. 1272 Axel Lönnstedt
171. 1223 Jack Pfeifer
172. 1216 Erik
173. 1212 Bubbagrub
174. 1199 Matt Hudon
175. 1197 xbrandationx
176. 1185 Jonah Jarvis
177. 1183 kumato
178. 1182 NoProblemCubing
179. 1152 thejerber44
180. 1125 Lykos
181. 1118 [email protected]
181. 1118 Carterk
183. 1115 NolanDoes2x2
183. 1115 JackPurdum
185. 1109 RifleCat
186. 1107 Natanael
187. 1104 scylla
188. 1101 THowlett
189. 1095 Cuberstache
190. 1089 Nitheesh fmc
191. 1080 julio974
192. 1071 GTregay
193. 1059 jaysammey777
194. 1056 TSTwist
194. 1056 MichaelNielsen
196. 1054 d4m1no
197. 1048 h2f
198. 1044 Alea
199. 1041 DaniëlKassab1
200. 1015 kji269
201. 1005 TheodorNordstrand
202. 998 Chris Van Der Brink
203. 994 arquillian
204. 981 Ethan Misteri
205. 980 Skefull
206. 955 Agguzi
207. 947 PeterH2N
208. 945 Schmizee
209. 942 Valken
210. 935 MegaminxMan
210. 935 kilwap147
212. 930 Pixaler
213. 926 RahmB
214. 924 jason3141
215. 922 Fred Lang
216. 920 Ghost Cuber 
217. 919 AhmetYG
218. 914 Stubbi
219. 908 Awesomesaucer
220. 906 Aamirhaha
221. 897 Marco21
222. 895 TigaJun
223. 882 Kenneth Svendson
224. 877 F0ggyB0y
225. 876 DCG
226. 872 Tx789
227. 870 Avinash
228. 869 WorldoBlocks
229. 867 therubikscombo
230. 854 Abhi
231. 853 SirVivor
231. 853 V.Kochergin
233. 849 Danila Ryabinin 
234. 847 One Wheel
235. 844 TwisterCuber
236. 837 HawaiiLife745
237. 831 BrianJ
238. 824 Lachlan Stephens
239. 819 frosty_cuber
239. 819 camcuber
241. 817 Kyleadj
242. 813 ColorfulPockets
243. 811 theos
244. 809 dhafin
245. 801 acchyutjolly26
246. 794 3x3x5
247. 793 2018JAIN01
248. 792 TasseRasse
249. 789 MLGCubez
250. 786 vilkkuti25
251. 783 PlayFun555
252. 780 VDel_234_
253. 778 Arnav Arora
254. 777 KylerWoods
255. 772 Pyra42
256. 766 Zman04
257. 755 JustAnotherGenericCu
258. 742 SloMoCubing
259. 734 Allagos
260. 730 oliviervlcube
260. 730 GC1998
262. 727 dycocubix
263. 723 GarethBert11
264. 722 João Vinicius
265. 721 ukulelekid
266. 717 SimonK
267. 715 cytokid101
268. 713 bennettstouder
269. 702 sqAree
270. 691 FaLoL
271. 673 rubik2005
272. 672 lwhitecuber 
273. 671 James Hake
274. 670 bhoffman492
275. 667 denthebro
276. 666 Nikhil George
277. 665 NarenRameshB
278. 662 jackmaring
279. 655 Lumej
280. 652 Teemu
281. 650 Cheunghao Tu
282. 646 CeeEhllCuber
283. 641 thederpydank
284. 636 SirAD
285. 634 wuque man 
286. 626 SolveThatCube
286. 626 PugCuber
288. 623 Alpha cuber
289. 622 dschieses
290. 621 Ian Pang
290. 621 redoxxy
292. 615 seth0420
293. 612 Ordway Persyn
294. 611 Duncan Bannon
295. 604 bugybunny
295. 604 Tommy Kiprillis
295. 604 Aryan
298. 601 az897
299. 600 Kris Gonnella
299. 600 Daniel Johnson
301. 598 muchacho
302. 596 Lennon Dorsey
302. 596 motionglitch
304. 595 Paarth Chhabra
304. 595 Bertus
306. 593 chriscuber123
306. 593 Barinerturan
308. 582 Angry_Mob
309. 572 EdubCubes
310. 569 joshsailscga
311. 567 Ecuasamurai
312. 563 RileyN23
312. 563 obatake
314. 551 Coeur de feu
315. 543 antirizarry1622
316. 542 Mikael weiss
317. 535 Sue Doenim
318. 533 Kered
318. 533 m24816
320. 532 fun at the joy
321. 531 D1zzy
321. 531 Eric Lentzon
323. 529 MathNoobz
324. 528 kbrune
324. 528 Jacck
324. 528 teboecubes
327. 524 Nicole2w
328. 520 Zachie Chan
328. 520 Corner Twist Cubing
330. 516 CraZZ CFOP
331. 514 yaboiwierdal
332. 512 david_5647
333. 508 vorherrscher
333. 508 Patrick Fischer
335. 501 Guilhermehrc
336. 494 rubiks coobs
337. 493 João Santos
338. 492 hssandwich
339. 491 [email protected]
340. 487 janelle
341. 485 papasmurf
342. 482 Billabob
343. 481 cubingidiot
343. 481 MatsBergsten
345. 477 Mika17
346. 473 Hróar Hrólfsson
347. 471 Elvin Thorsen
348. 469 Thom S.
349. 462 WACWCA
350. 459 brad711
350. 459 tavery343
352. 454 TheNoobCuber
353. 449 Woodman567
354. 448 Quinson
355. 446 Willi
356. 445 Burnsy101
357. 444 zhangcy
358. 443 Hargun02
359. 442 nms777
359. 442 KingCobble29
361. 437 Shane724
362. 436 Color Cuber
363. 434 X cuber
363. 434 TheCubingAddict980
365. 429 Martin Fronescu 
366. 427 Ami4747
367. 426 CubingRF
368. 421 Torch
369. 415 squashy_cuber
370. 413 Petro Leum
370. 413 Dale Nash
372. 412 Skullush
372. 412 Federico Da Fonseca
374. 409 Zafimi
375. 408 Mawo Halto
376. 407 Thrasher989
377. 406 qwer13
377. 406 Bandamo
379. 405 ganmanchan 
380. 402 Brayden Adams
381. 400 Clément B.
382. 399 boby_okta
383. 395 Ryan Wu
384. 394 RandomPerson84
385. 392 PixelWizard
385. 392 Bundles017
385. 392 Now3852
385. 392 Christian Foyle
389. 390 Pranav Prabhu
389. 390 Omegacubing
391. 386 Slushy Cuber YT
392. 383 carson holder
392. 383 Alex Carlson
392. 383 austinruler
395. 379 Jmuncuber 
396. 377 M42
397. 376 Nora
398. 375 Nadav Rosett
399. 371 John Kim
400. 370 UnknownCanvas
401. 368 zekecahill
402. 365 Trexrush1
403. 360 BJTheUnknown
404. 359 MeshuggahX
405. 358 giorgi
406. 357 Parker Z
407. 356 thunderbell cuber
407. 356 LolTreeMan
407. 356 Neel Gore
410. 354 verdito
411. 350 YoniStrass
412. 349 Solareon
412. 349 Milesb95
412. 349 Selkie
415. 348 ErikCR
416. 347 filipemtx
417. 341 Lux
418. 339 Puggins1
419. 338 Hashtagcuber
420. 336 RyuKagamine
421. 334 revAldoabedram
422. 333 matthew wilbur
422. 333 Christopher_Cabrera
424. 331 Hero
425. 330 Christopher Lai
426. 328 daniel678
427. 324 Russell Bilinski
427. 324 AvGalen
429. 322 Cuz Red
430. 320 Artyom Shevchenko
430. 320 Logan
432. 318 [email protected]
433. 317 Fazito
434. 311 dean_clockisthebestevent
434. 311 georgescholey
436. 309 Algy Cuber
437. 308 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
438. 307 hotufos
439. 303 Smudged Cuber
440. 301 CM Cubes
440. 301 asdf
442. 297 AlwinR
442. 297 pga2002
444. 296 PyraMaster
445. 294 Odder
446. 293 26doober
446. 293 YouCubing
448. 287 BHCubing
448. 287 Islam Kitiev
450. 286 DGraciaRubik
451. 284 [email protected]
452. 281 Aerma
453. 280 Isaac Lai
453. 280 Theo Leinad
453. 280 Skewb God
456. 279 bgcatfan
456. 279 yoinneroid
458. 278 LowSkill
459. 277 JL Cubing
460. 276 MusiCuber
461. 267 Nicholas Kang
462. 266 Nazib
462. 266 Aleki
464. 265 hakatashi
465. 264 xander3
466. 262 Amelia Cheng
467. 260 Nihahhat
467. 260 Dynamic Waluigi
469. 259 CaptainB
470. 254 kingb1rd
470. 254 Bob_Ewell
470. 254 AriIsSleeping
473. 250 Tyler Fresh
474. 248 1everythingm
475. 247 Mastercuber04
476. 246 Awesome Cubemaster
477. 245 OwenB
478. 242 Aadil- ali
478. 242 Jiaqi Wu
480. 241 tuga88
481. 237 paulcuber3
482. 235 Sub1Hour
482. 235 yovliporat
482. 235 Dhruva Shaw
482. 235 WillyTheWizard 
486. 234 FIREFOX229
486. 234 Spencer131
488. 232 Casper
489. 225 Varun Mohanraj
490. 224 Sidharth Sudhir
491. 221 SpareBrains
492. 220 Michael DeLaRosa
492. 220 Andrew_Douzenis
494. 219 Nikita
494. 219 Cpimtong
496. 218 Xauxage
496. 218 uyneb2000
498. 216 James Behrle
499. 214 yudo.r
500. 213 ditto_64
501. 211 averyja17
502. 208 TylerBur
503. 205 not_kevin
503. 205 SM cubing
505. 202 yannicwaser24
505. 202 FaTyl
505. 202 Little Sunrise
505. 202 Marcceello
509. 201 Reprobate
509. 201 [email protected]
511. 199 Killernerd24
511. 199 SuperCheese
511. 199 AdamRubiksCubed
511. 199 Parker Z
515. 197 rooroo2006
515. 197 Assaf Shaham
517. 196 cuber2018
518. 195 Babcga
518. 195 DMSCUBER
520. 194 Darii
521. 193 Aaditya Sikder
521. 193 Luke Messer
523. 192 squidgecubing
524. 191 craccho
525. 190 NamanJ12
525. 190 Alimc
527. 189 prashanth
527. 189 arbivara
529. 188 Amir Afiq
529. 188 CyanSandwich
531. 185 NickStokerCubing
531. 185 ROEVOSS
533. 184 jaym-er
533. 184 tkern
535. 183 MrLunarWolf
536. 181 pistuhilsunakjawa
536. 181 Kymlikespotatoes12105
538. 179 ErdeN
538. 179 RedJack22
538. 179 Cheng
541. 177 pantu2000
541. 177 Sean_Moran
543. 176 Prashant Saran
543. 176 a3533
545. 173 EthanSCubing
545. 173 MaxCubes
545. 173 Veeeec
545. 173 DesertWolf
549. 172 AndrewRizo
550. 170 jupiterian
551. 169 Wilhelm
552. 168 minkyu.shin
553. 166 louismeunier
553. 166 CubicCubes
553. 166 sahil
553. 166 TheSpeeder
557. 165 Ethan Epstein
557. 165 PingPongCuber
559. 164 Cory516
559. 164 Jack Pfiefer
561. 163 blacksantaa
562. 162 Legomanz
563. 161 natezach728
564. 160 nevinscph
564. 160 pd159
564. 160 ToastasaurusCuber
567. 159 CuberCuber
568. 157 Konrad Henry
569. 156 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
569. 156 AndreyChe
569. 156 MiguelinKali
569. 156 Dragos Cadariu
573. 153 Justin Miner
573. 153 MaskCuber
573. 153 Harkaran
576. 152 AndrewKimmey
576. 152 derek_981
578. 151 M1n1turtl3
579. 150 Sandy
580. 149 FailCuber
580. 149 speedsolver05
580. 149 CJK
580. 149 Mollerz
580. 149 Kuzniok
585. 148 Andrew Rizo
585. 148 EdubCubing_
585. 148 YaaniMani
585. 148 KliK
589. 147 luki446
589. 147 Owczar
591. 146 jtcubes
592. 145 Corgos
593. 144 schapel
593. 144 [email protected]
593. 144 masta
596. 143 Dy Max Cuber
596. 143 SoundBalloon
598. 142 joey
598. 142 SurfFee
598. 142 riley
601. 140 BiscutDNF
602. 139 [email protected]
602. 139 FishTalons
604. 138 MJCuber05
604. 138 Franksium
606. 137 Bonkashi
606. 137 MuffinGod17
606. 137 FakeMMAP
609. 136 Kevmin
609. 136 SorinT
611. 134 AMCuber
612. 133 neslingn
613. 132 NitronCubes
613. 132 mati-ice
615. 131 RandomDude
615. 131 mvpcuber47
617. 130 Tim Rinehart
617. 130 Wriiglly
619. 129 marcobelotti
619. 129 AdrianD
619. 129 Prem The Cuber
619. 129 2180161
623. 128 tyjamamkompaxd123
624. 127 tcuber
624. 127 EphraYeem
626. 126 ricey
626. 126 Rodzki27
628. 125 owenman
628. 125 ultimatecube
630. 124 read
631. 123 georgeanderre
632. 122 [email protected]
632. 122 DalDal
634. 121 kkamagwi
634. 121 Trig0n
636. 120 JohnTheG21
637. 119 Rexem2018
638. 118 dancing_jules
638. 118 AlexGFX
638. 118 Foreright
641. 117 Ingka Elzonamka
641. 117 brunofclima
643. 115 Nitheesh 
643. 115 [email protected]
645. 114 Amelia
645. 114 Armenian cuber
647. 113 M O
647. 113 twoj_stary_pijany
647. 113 hubingjushi
650. 112 Poketube6681
651. 110 Juicejam
652. 109 mycube
653. 108 ElectricDoodie
653. 108 cuber314159
653. 108 PuzzledCuber
653. 108 Kymapo
657. 107 sadiqahmed
658. 106 petrudc
658. 106 Bart Van Eynde
658. 106 VJW
661. 105 Wohdah
662. 104 cubingchemister18
663. 103 Coinman_
664. 102 Jan 
664. 102 HiddenSentinels
666. 101 SparkSpeed
667. 100 mathwizard888
667. 100 Maya Maghiar
667. 100 gracenai
667. 100 greentgoatgal
671. 99 farrel2106
672. 98 Lili Martin
672. 98 NoName...
674. 97 [email protected]
674. 97 owensiege
674. 97 OEcuber
677. 96 bishal
678. 95 oyyq99999
678. 95 carsonjf8
680. 94 Pangit
681. 93 Blizzard_Cubing
681. 93 LightFlame_
683. 92 Yoshi Cuber
683. 92 Itsmethebee
683. 92 kprox1994
683. 92 Tll
683. 92 Caleb/spooderskewb
683. 92 SlowCuber17
689. 91 Brendobdawg
689. 91 Pteradorktyl
689. 91 pompi710
692. 90 PlatonDranchuk
692. 90 Super382946
692. 90 [email protected]
692. 90 cubingchemist
692. 90 C-srpnt423
697. 89 TheVideoGamer
697. 89 Blindclocker
697. 89 farrel.arp
697. 89 Matthewz1c
701. 88 TeddyCubes
701. 88 Jony1994
703. 87 Josh_Mullins
703. 87 Zaksox
703. 87 Mikel
703. 87 Ayaan
703. 87 The Pocket Cuber
708. 86 [email protected]
709. 85 Ryan Rafael
709. 85 vinylc2h3
709. 85 knexfan0011
712. 84 BerserkFrog 
712. 84 DakCubes
712. 84 mnbbll1203
715. 83 Pranav Prabhulla Chandran
715. 83 IanHamburg
715. 83 FluxDigital01
715. 83 Alex Benham
719. 82 robjohn741
719. 82 DLXCubing
719. 82 AcuberCubes
722. 81 Tanay Kapadia
722. 81 trippptrs
724. 80 Chenkar
724. 80 JoshuaStacker
724. 80 ronaldm
724. 80 xLodestar
724. 80 WombatWarrior17
729. 79 Jon Persson
729. 79 jronge94
729. 79 Momedy
729. 79 Owen Roush
729. 79 [email protected]
729. 79 MarixPix
735. 78 mohitlulla___
735. 78 ShortPanda
735. 78 Damen Gambit
738. 77 [email protected]
738. 77 Legoball52
740. 76 [email protected]
740. 76 saltysam
742. 75 fortissim1
743. 74 Electrical Cubing
743. 74 Parke187
743. 74 Cuber/Drummer
743. 74 tj.k8386
743. 74 CBcuber86
743. 74 SANI
743. 74 blindsighted
750. 73 cubesrawesome
750. 73 Some_Dude
750. 73 Joliver_02
753. 72 Puggins
753. 72 HighQualityCollection
753. 72 Aaron C
756. 71 Aneta5
756. 71 MrHunterGames
756. 71 JDcuber
759. 70 Liam Wadek
759. 70 Benji
761. 67 吴嘉顺
761. 67 Jozo_Berk
761. 67 DatFatCat137
764. 66 can
764. 66 [email protected]
764. 66 Jamon
764. 66 keebruce
764. 66 Andrew76112
769. 65 Pfannkuchener
769. 65 Doofnoofer
771. 64 MELIKESCAKES
771. 64 Aaron
773. 63 Jasala
773. 63 Q-ber
773. 63 genius0717
776. 62 Bman8091
777. 61 Thanapob
778. 60 larosh12
778. 60 Tonehaven
778. 60 cougarscratch
778. 60 julefa
778. 60 Rūdolfs
783. 59 Veeec
783. 59 greenthunderr
783. 59 Tijn Ezendam
786. 58 Ryan Paroz
786. 58 Pecinajunior
786. 58 Tristan
789. 57 Faheem
790. 56 Fingertrickcuber
790. 56 Jonasrox09
790. 56 [email protected]
790. 56 TipsterTrickster
790. 56 cub3dr
790. 56 awesomesoop27 
790. 56 MindBlowers
797. 55 CFOP NOT ROUX
797. 55 Thanapon087
799. 54 Echidnias
799. 54 Equivocal_
799. 54 [email protected]
799. 54 boowen
799. 54 nihadahd
799. 54 abhashrajbhandari
805. 53 Ahmad_farahidi
806. 52 prankman
806. 52 Fast zx
806. 52 alphastunz
806. 52 pshumn
810. 50 monkinator1115
810. 50 TomTheCuber101
810. 50 jschwarz21
810. 50 aybuck37
814. 49 Squanfan
815. 48 Nisheeth
815. 48 Tanish
815. 48 Nazneen
815. 48 graceenai
819. 47 [email protected]
819. 47 bhavesh chouhan
819. 47 AND1000
819. 47 Pedro Silva dos Santos
819. 47 abhash8010
819. 47 CubingNewb
825. 46 scydot 
825. 46 Janav Gupta
825. 46 31ellipsedl
825. 46 [email protected]
825. 46 PrajNK
830. 45 tnk351
830. 45 Onitofu
832. 44 VTCubers
832. 44 Nateman564
832. 44 Ernest Fowler
832. 44 RUBIXTTAN
832. 44 CubingUnleashed
837. 43 Rubix Noob
837. 43 nathanj439
837. 43 ryguy3305
837. 43 iShruthi
837. 43 evileli
837. 43 J2
837. 43 The Cubing Potato
844. 42 GhostBear53
844. 42 Cornertwist
844. 42 zachb20
844. 42 campos20
844. 42 zyrilcampo
844. 42 Reizii_
850. 41 TM65789
850. 41 jsgamemaker
850. 41 XBCubes
850. 41 Worm 09624
850. 41 Caleb/ spooderskewb
850. 41 RedSolver
856. 40 sloshycomic123
856. 40 [email protected]
856. 40 MCrazy
856. 40 vextorite
856. 40 tankiet14102001
861. 39 Koala Cubes
861. 39 tk7300
861. 39 CubingDoggo
861. 39 Destiny
861. 39 Kai Burgart
866. 38 JC Cuber
866. 38 Osian
866. 38 RC1998
869. 37 Vecolity
869. 37 Luke sKewb
869. 37 devon
869. 37 MuckPie
869. 37 StarlilywolfCubes
874. 36 NV35
874. 36 Felixcubing
876. 35 SophieCubes
876. 35 EliteCuber575
876. 35 nadavrosett
876. 35 Jaydon145
880. 34 zhawk
880. 34 laizy
880. 34 yoshiwo
880. 34 Necross
880. 34 Vadim Melnikov
885. 33 GCubing
885. 33 Not AAron
885. 33 Kevin Le
885. 33 Jaco Momberg 
889. 32 James
889. 32 BlueberryCuber
889. 32 quirkster
889. 32 GatorBait276
893. 31 Undefined7
894. 30 Muhd Mazin
894. 30 BitCube
894. 30 BleachedTurtle
894. 30 jeraldsevilla
894. 30 Statiic
894. 30 PeakeHaus
900. 29 joe070512
900. 29 Jaycubes
902. 28 TheCubingAccountant
902. 28 ImPaulPCG
904. 27 Filipe Teixeira
904. 27 Vexcrate
906. 26 Alex Jung
906. 26 Caleb
906. 26 treelo
906. 26 SomeKid2369
906. 26 Washington
911. 25 Muhammad-Ilyaas Padia
911. 25 Luke8
913. 24 ljackstar
913. 24 Stavya
913. 24 EdCuber
913. 24 cubestar11
913. 24 Sweap
913. 24 Myotis
919. 23 CubingisLife
919. 23 Swedish cuber
919. 23 XeXuKv7
919. 23 Ilikedumdum
919. 23 rodriguize
919. 23 Schmidt
925. 22 pyr_e
925. 22 Vlogger088 
925. 22 THaQiF
925. 22 glen
925. 22 The Cubix
925. 22 gerzytet
925. 22 dccuber
932. 21 Cold cuber
932. 21 Bhaswanth
932. 21 SpcyQbr
935. 20 Aydin
935. 20 NickT13
935. 20 freshcuber.de
935. 20 Lukario
935. 20 Kedar shete
935. 20 tanmay.negi1
941. 19 Jaagrav
941. 19 Koustubh2006
941. 19 Jude The Dude
944. 18 puppycuber18
944. 18 Moowse
944. 18 Charlie Dahlgren
944. 18 Wabbly
944. 18 TopLuck1015
949. 17 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
949. 17 Rubiksmath
949. 17 WillyTheWizard
949. 17 CubicChipmunk
949. 17 hfsdo
949. 17 Ender436
955. 16 [email protected]
955. 16 Bronku
955. 16 CubingCrazy
955. 16 egg.com
955. 16 1davey29
960. 15 frisbii
960. 15 FPermthecuber
960. 15 AtticCraft
960. 15 Rohit
960. 15 Komal Gupta
965. 14 Ofedia
965. 14 JWStudios
965. 14 X-treme cuber
965. 14 Gws
965. 14 FireCuber
965. 14 Mdcuber
965. 14 Deadly chicken
965. 14 iwaru kitsune (iopfo
973. 13 ToastedBread
973. 13 JRL30500
973. 13 jmb462
973. 13 WoowyBaby
973. 13 AMCuber1618
973. 13 William Martin Powell
973. 13 JailtonMendes
973. 13 daan294
973. 13 [email protected]
973. 13 Michael Ruble
983. 12 rjelves
983. 12 Levi
983. 12 Meme boi
983. 12 Ayush rajotia
983. 12 shawnbyday
983. 12 CyanSparkleMan2
983. 12 IshanHM
983. 12 CamdenTheCubingPotato
991. 11 OrangeJamcubes
991. 11 Kai_Valdez
991. 11 noamgri3
991. 11 Gx Cuber
991. 11 Maxwheel318
991. 11 High-JackedCubing
997. 10 JenE
997. 10 jam66150
997. 10 CubingTaco44
997. 10 Passcraft
997. 10 CRNils
997. 10 [GD] Frostbyte
997. 10 PnknHead
1004. 9 ronjalundblad
1004. 9 harish
1004. 9 daniel
1004. 9 jaguarspeed.com
1004. 9 Speed Demon
1004. 9 3x3 Loser
1004. 9 cuberrahul20
1004. 9 AntoSchast
1004. 9 chaoskills08
1013. 8 Ice_Cuber
1013. 8 Andetenatium
1013. 8 Codegod
1013. 8 Incub3d
1013. 8 goidlon
1013. 8 Riccardo
1013. 8 Seattle Thunder
1020. 7 samritkunja
1020. 7 Jkcuber6 
1020. 7 Zunacube
1020. 7 Joseph Haineault
1020. 7 Smith Langstaff
1020. 7 Grant Weiss
1020. 7 JAI VARSHNEY
1020. 7 bionicdonkey42
1020. 7 CrisesKhaos
1020. 7 peter1643
1020. 7 Haydenz2053
1020. 7 CPTscribblink
1020. 7 ILikeCubes
1033. 6 UtopiaCuber
1033. 6 33cuber
1033. 6 nathanbcrazy
1033. 6 41002600
1033. 6 aidanadia
1033. 6 Himmat
1033. 6 Piyu
1033. 6 ConnorBrooksYT
1033. 6 dt1124
1033. 6 Rishon
1033. 6 Palmtop Tiger
1033. 6 I love cubes
1045. 5 aj9350
1045. 5 AnshTheGreat
1045. 5 Diamond_ninja109
1045. 5 Alan Bitsch
1045. 5 arijitcuber2016yobro
1045. 5 jonathanmaster
1045. 5 victor
1045. 5 jakesimian
1045. 5 Akshat
1045. 5 skewber13
1045. 5 Sam_Cuber
1045. 5 meekrose
1057. 4 FPcuber
1057. 4 msansone43
1057. 4 Buzdi
1057. 4 Jeridan
1057. 4 Speedy 2007
1057. 4 INSANE
1057. 4 Prana
1057. 4 ZF slow
1057. 4 CompleteCubing
1057. 4 Lfin
1057. 4 Chiggers
1057. 4 rubik.com
1057. 4 CubingIsAwesome 
1057. 4 AbsoRuud
1057. 4 Brooke_ze_cuber
1057. 4 luke -_-



*4x4x4* (721)

1. 5504 ichcubegern
2. 5453 thecubingwizard
3. 4755 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 4557 MCuber
5. 4401 OriginalUsername
6. 4373 Jscuber
7. 4292 Ethan Horspool
8. 4285 Shadowjockey
9. 4159 abunickabhi
10. 4119 sigalig
11. 4107 lejitcuber
12. 3991 xyzzy
13. 3981 jancsi02
14. 3875 Keenan Johnson
15. 3752 G2013
16. 3726 AidanNoogie
17. 3678 Marcus Siu
18. 3635 tdm
19. 3455 2017LAMB06
20. 3446 cuberkid10
21. 3409 DhruvA
22. 2924 Glomnipotent
23. 2899 BradenTheMagician
24. 2738 obelisk477
25. 2714 speedcuber71
26. 2673 Ianwubby
27. 2604 MattP98
28. 2595 cubeshepherd
29. 2590 MrKuba600
30. 2424 buzzteam4
31. 2400 ARandomCuber
32. 2390 OJ Cubing
33. 2306 leudcfa
34. 2263 Elf
35. 2204 swankfukinc
36. 2200 mrjames113083
37. 2144 begiuli65
38. 2107 TheDubDubJr
39. 2088 Luke Garrett
40. 2044 mihnea3000
41. 2035 The Blockhead
42. 2009 turtwig
43. 1988 Bogdan
44. 1984 Magdamini
45. 1980 Kit Clement
46. 1951 Khairur Rachim
47. 1947 2016LAIL01
48. 1906 topppits
49. 1891 CubicOreo
50. 1861 asiahyoo1997
51. 1781 vedroboev
52. 1772 typeman5
53. 1748 trav1
54. 1740 tigermaxi
55. 1731 tJardigradHe
56. 1723 Zeke Mackay
57. 1700 typo56
58. 1690 Keroma12
59. 1685 leomannen
60. 1641 Dylan Swarts
61. 1637 ican97
62. 1604 miasponseller
63. 1586 Nikhil Soares
64. 1560 oskarinn
64. 1560 sam596
66. 1529 JoXCuber
67. 1475 SpartanSailor
68. 1462 bacyril
69. 1453 Mike Hughey
70. 1386 colegemuth
71. 1369 T1_M0
72. 1355 InlandEmpireCuber
73. 1349 Sean Hartman
74. 1342 PotatoesAreUs
75. 1338 Josh5271
76. 1331 epride17
77. 1316 Sixstringcal
78. 1304 elimescube
79. 1295 Ontricus
80. 1249 Dream Cubing
81. 1207 Mcuber5
82. 1206 Underwatercuber
83. 1198 uesyuu
84. 1175 NathanaelCubes
85. 1166 [email protected]
86. 1148 Mark Boyanowski
87. 1139 TipsterTrickster 
88. 1137 Rubiksdude4144
89. 1127 pjk
90. 1111 dat1asiandude
91. 1109 Manatee 10235
92. 1067 One Wheel
93. 1065 Bubbagrub
94. 1054 Competition Cuber
95. 1052 AdrianCubing
96. 1044 Leo Annett
97. 1026 20luky3
98. 1011 Turkey vld
99. 983 E-Cuber
100. 973 audiophile121
101. 963 speedcube.insta
102. 953 Katiedavies3103
103. 951 Tanki_cubed
104. 946 asacuber
105. 930 Neb
106. 929 yghklvn
107. 928 jihu1011
108. 927 applezfall
109. 916 [email protected]
110. 902 ComputerGuy365
111. 900 Astral Cubing 
112. 896 PeterH2N
112. 896 Kerry_Creech
114. 889 Jami Viljanen
115. 887 Petri Krzywacki
116. 876 RCTACameron
117. 870 Cooki348
118. 854 Moonwink Cuber
119. 847 Erik
120. 845 Emir Yusuf
121. 838 boroc226han
122. 836 TommyC
123. 828 Elysian_Hunter
124. 824 Matt Hudon
125. 822 dnguyen2204
126. 812 aaron paskow
127. 806 Jack Pfeifer
128. 804 Jonsa87
129. 792 CubingwithChris
130. 746 Zach Clark
130. 746 GTregay
132. 740 Lykos
133. 738 Toothcraver55
134. 736 arquillian
134. 736 SpeedCubeReview
136. 735 BandedCubing101
137. 727 CornerCutter
138. 725 Lewis
139. 724 Axel Lönnstedt
140. 722 EdubCubez
141. 719 d4m1no
142. 716 [email protected]
143. 698 1samko2345
144. 690 kilwap147
145. 686 Pixaler
145. 686 the super cuber
147. 677 Ali161102
148. 665 THowlett
149. 662 Valken
150. 653 FastCubeMaster
151. 652 Zac04attack
152. 651 Alea
152. 651 Carterk
154. 633 Kenneth Svendson
155. 629 DaniëlKassab1
156. 623 Stubbi
157. 621 HawaiiLife745
158. 601 Marco21
159. 591 Danila Ryabinin 
159. 591 Chris Van Der Brink
161. 581 Jonah Jarvis
161. 581 whatshisbucket
163. 576 Natanael
163. 576 kumato
165. 572 Keith Maben
166. 568 GarethBert11
167. 565 FaLoL
168. 556 JackPurdum
169. 554 RifleCat
169. 554 MatsBergsten
171. 549 RahmB
172. 544 Ethan Misteri
173. 538 ExultantCarn
174. 532 tolgakantarci
175. 528 TSTwist
176. 524 PlayFun555
177. 521 theos
178. 520 Brendan Bakker
179. 514 Kylegadj
180. 512 kji269
181. 494 bennettstouder
182. 487 sleipnir
183. 485 WorldoBlocks
184. 481 thejerber44
185. 480 Nikhil George
186. 479 TheodorNordstrand
186. 479 Jacck
188. 477 Metallic Silver
189. 465 VDel_234_
190. 461 KylerWoods
191. 455 cytokid101
192. 452 Fred Lang
193. 449 JakubDrobny
194. 448 RobinCube
194. 448 DCG
196. 446 João Vinicius
197. 445 UnknownCanvas
198. 444 Schmizee
199. 439 Aerospry
200. 438 weatherman223
201. 436 GC1998
201. 436 MartinN13
203. 430 Mackenzie Dy
204. 426 therubikscombo
204. 426 sqAree
206. 416 cuber3141592
207. 412 jaysammey777
208. 408 brad711
208. 408 Tommy Kiprillis
210. 404 Cuberstache
211. 403 redoxxy
212. 402 wuque man 
213. 401 Ghost Cuber 
214. 400 Arnav Arora
215. 399 SloMoCubing
216. 398 BMcCl1
217. 397 camcuber
218. 389 MattheoDW
219. 385 Reprobate
220. 382 acchyutjolly26
221. 379 Moreno van Rooijen
222. 375 David ep
223. 373 AvGalen
224. 370 dschieses
225. 367 Pyra42
226. 362 Eric Lentzon
227. 360 david_5647
228. 359 m24816
229. 358 rooroo2006
230. 354 Bertus
230. 354 Ami4747
232. 352 JustinTimeCuber
233. 344 lwhitecuber 
234. 341 thederpydank
235. 328 Aryan
235. 328 SolveThatCube
237. 327 V.Kochergin
238. 325 Zman04
239. 319 motionglitch
240. 317 Alpha cuber
241. 315 h2f
241. 315 rubiks coobs
241. 315 gavinz
244. 309 Cheunghao Tu
244. 309 nms777
246. 308 antirizarry1622
247. 305 bugybunny
248. 304 CubeStack_Official
249. 302 JustAnotherGenericCu
250. 301 kbrune
251. 297 Skullush
252. 290 yaboiwierdal
253. 284 Abhi
254. 282 Martin Fronescu 
255. 278 vilkkuti25
256. 277 Tyler Fresh
256. 277 Tx789
258. 274 julio974
259. 272 Nihahhat
260. 268 joshsailscga
261. 267 [email protected]
262. 266 MeshuggahX
263. 264 Christopher_Cabrera
263. 264 Casper
265. 263 Ecuasamurai
266. 261 Pranav Prabhu
267. 260 zekecahill
267. 260 nevinscph
269. 255 Hashtagcuber
269. 255 Clément B.
271. 254 EdubCubes
272. 249 RileyN23
272. 249 DumplingMaster
274. 248 MichaelNielsen
274. 248 Omegacubing
276. 246 NoProblemCubing
277. 245 Coeur de feu
277. 245 tavery343
279. 244 Selkie
280. 243 TasseRasse
281. 241 ErikCR
282. 238 Wilhelm
283. 237 Hróar Hrólfsson
284. 234 oliviervlcube
285. 232 Quinson
285. 232 F0ggyB0y
287. 227 MusiCuber
288. 226 Torch
288. 226 Sue Doenim
290. 224 Hero
291. 223 dhafin
291. 223 Lumej
293. 222 daniel678
294. 218 georgescholey
295. 217 Jmuncuber 
296. 216 Odder
297. 213 YoniStrass
298. 212 Bundles017
299. 210 3x3x5
300. 209 Shane724
301. 207 TwisterCuber
302. 206 DGraciaRubik
303. 205 georgeanderre
304. 204 Agguzi
304. 204 Nora
306. 201 scylla
307. 199 Mawo Halto
308. 198 [email protected]
309. 197 Zafimi
310. 196 Federico Da Fonseca
310. 196 Trexrush1
310. 196 MLGCubez
313. 194 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
314. 193 yoinneroid
315. 192 JMHCubed
316. 191 Michael DeLaRosa
317. 187 Nicole2w
317. 187 zhangcy
319. 186 chriscuber123
319. 186 fun at the joy
321. 184 Willi
321. 184 Allagos
321. 184 RyuKagamine
324. 183 Solareon
325. 180 not_kevin
325. 180 James Hake
325. 180 YouCubing
328. 179 DesertWolf
329. 178 Now3852
330. 177 GenTheThief
331. 175 26doober
332. 174 Teemu
333. 173 Islam Kitiev
333. 173 CeeEhllCuber
333. 173 Guilhermehrc
333. 173 Killernerd24
337. 171 RandomPerson84
338. 169 1everythingm
338. 169 Christian Foyle
340. 165 AhmetYG
341. 164 Mikael weiss
342. 163 [email protected]
342. 163 MegaminxMan
344. 162 Mastercuber04
344. 162 Lili Martin
346. 161 Zachie Chan
347. 157 CM Cubes
347. 157 janelle
349. 156 Marcceello
350. 155 Color Cuber
350. 155 Ordway Persyn
350. 155 bhoffman492
353. 153 jason3141
353. 153 LolTreeMan
355. 152 Oatch
356. 150 Nadav Rosett
357. 149 averyja17
357. 149 Skefull
359. 147 yudo.r
360. 146 boby_okta
361. 145 Varun Mohanraj
361. 145 Slushy Cuber YT
361. 145 Christopher Lai
361. 145 Parker Z
365. 143 papasmurf
365. 143 João Santos
365. 143 Cpimtong
368. 142 Alex Carlson
369. 140 The Cubinator
370. 139 PlatonCuber
370. 139 James Behrle
372. 138 xLodestar
372. 138 qwer13
372. 138 cubingidiot
375. 137 frosty_cuber
376. 136 kingb1rd
377. 134 teboecubes
378. 133 KingCobble29
378. 133 Andrew_Rizo
380. 132 Cheng
380. 132 Algy Cuber
380. 132 [email protected]
383. 129 xpoes
383. 129 uyneb2000
383. 129 [email protected]
383. 129 Nicholas Kang
387. 128 seth0420
388. 125 Babcga
388. 125 Ryan Wu
388. 125 Lux
391. 124 Thrasher989
391. 124 Aamirhaha
391. 124 tkern
391. 124 Sub1Hour
391. 124 John Kim
396. 122 MaskCuber
396. 122 SirVivor
398. 121 Kymlikespotatoes12105
398. 121 TheNoobCuber
400. 119 hotufos
401. 118 MrLunarWolf
402. 117 Little Sunrise
402. 117 Russell Bilinski
402. 117 Cory516
402. 117 AndreyChe
406. 116 hssandwich
406. 116 verdito
406. 116 NamanJ12
409. 115 M42
410. 114 pd159
411. 113 natezach728
412. 110 schapel
413. 109 oyyq99999
413. 109 Darii
413. 109 Momedy
416. 108 mvpcuber47
416. 108 masta
418. 107 Squanfan
418. 107 PingPongCuber
418. 107 joey
421. 106 WACWCA
422. 104 Lennon Dorsey
422. 104 revAldoabedram
422. 104 Kevmin
425. 102 ganmanchan 
425. 102 dycocubix
427. 101 Rodzki27
427. 101 Lapinsavant
427. 101 pistuhilsunakjawa
430. 100 Cuz Red
430. 100 LowSkill
432. 99 Billabob
433. 96 AlwinR
433. 96 Bart Van Eynde
433. 96 TheCubingAddict980
433. 96 NolanDoes2x2
433. 96 JohnTheG21
438. 95 Amelia Cheng
438. 95 Coinman_
438. 95 Isaac Lai
441. 94 Sandy
441. 94 luki446
443. 93 louismeunier
443. 93 CubicCubes
443. 93 SlowCuber17
443. 93 Corgos
443. 93 Burnsy101
448. 92 Duncan Bannon
449. 91 AndrewKimmey
449. 91 Elvin Thorsen
449. 91 hakatashi
449. 91 PugCuber
453. 90 Mika17
453. 90 Parker Z
455. 88 sahil
456. 87 gracenai
457. 86 ukulelekid
457. 86 tyjamamkompaxd123
457. 86 BHCubing
457. 86 SpareBrains
457. 86 vorherrscher
462. 85 brunofclima
462. 85 petrudc
462. 85 [email protected]
465. 84 Electrical Cubing
465. 84 SimonK
465. 84 AdrianD
465. 84 Daniel Johnson
465. 84 xbrandationx
470. 83 OwenB
470. 83 Logan
470. 83 BiscutDNF
473. 81 Assaf Shaham
474. 79 MuffinGod17
474. 79 RandomDude
474. 79 denthebro
477. 78 ROEVOSS
477. 78 PixelWizard
479. 77 CraZZ CFOP
480. 76 dancing_jules
481. 75 Bandamo
481. 75 BJTheUnknown
483. 74 mycube
483. 74 Tim Rinehart
485. 72 Yoshi Cuber
485. 72 Konrad Henry
485. 72 pga2002
488. 71 jaym-er
488. 71 Angry_Mob
488. 71 JoshuaStacker
488. 71 Brayden Adams
488. 71 cougarscratch
488. 71 Amir Afiq
494. 70 a3533
494. 70 Dynamic Waluigi
496. 69 yannicwaser24
496. 69 SuperCheese
498. 68 Neel Gore
498. 68 Artyom Shevchenko
498. 68 Kuzniok
498. 68 Kymapo
502. 67 Itsmethebee
502. 67 Dy Max Cuber
502. 67 paulcuber3
502. 67 X cuber
506. 66 trippptrs
506. 66 marcobelotti
506. 66 Ian Pang
509. 65 2018JAIN01
509. 65 AndrewRizo
509. 65 NitronCubes
509. 65 DalDal
513. 64 [email protected]
513. 64 Patrick Fischer
515. 63 IanHamburg
515. 63 SparkSpeed
517. 62 Sidharth Sudhir
517. 62 Aadil- ali
517. 62 Andrew Rizo
517. 62 Poketube6681
521. 61 Maya Maghiar
521. 61 ToastasaurusCuber
521. 61 asdf
521. 61 Jamon
521. 61 CBcuber86
526. 59 ryder.graydon
526. 59 C-srpnt423
526. 59 ronaldm
529. 58 CaptainB
529. 58 yovliporat
529. 58 Joliver_02
532. 57 Aneta5
533. 56 farrel2106
533. 56 LostGent
533. 56 cuber2018
536. 55 SorinT
537. 53 graceenai
537. 53 jackmaring
539. 52 Mikel
539. 52 Awesomesaucer
539. 52 VJW
539. 52 [email protected]
543. 51 Pfannkuchener
543. 51 Ingka Elzonamka
543. 51 Rūdolfs
546. 50 JDcuber
546. 50 sadiqahmed
546. 50 [email protected]
546. 50 Nitheesh 
546. 50 AdamRubiksCubed
551. 48 Wohdah
552. 46 TigaJun
552. 46 jronge94
554. 45 owenman
554. 45 [email protected]
554. 45 Ethan Epstein
557. 44 farrel.arp
557. 44 MarixPix
557. 44 clockonetrick
557. 44 Legoball52
557. 44 Some_Dude
562. 43 Owen Roush
562. 43 Matthewz1c
562. 43 knexfan0011
562. 43 NoName...
562. 43 Nikita
567. 42 evileli
567. 42 Skewb God
569. 41 Aleki
569. 41 [email protected]
571. 40 DakCubes
571. 40 Alex Benham
571. 40 吴嘉顺
571. 40 BleachedTurtle
571. 40 Trig0n
576. 39 Bob_Ewell
576. 39 ShortPanda
576. 39 CubingCrazy
576. 39 SoundBalloon
580. 38 Theo Leinad
580. 38 zachb20
580. 38 BerserkFrog 
580. 38 austinruler
580. 38 Aaron
580. 38 greenthunderr
580. 38 saltysam
587. 37 AMCuber
587. 37 Andrew76112
587. 37 Doofnoofer
587. 37 Spencer131
591. 36 Lachlan Stephens
592. 35 Foreright
592. 35 TylerBur
592. 35 craccho
592. 35 Myotis
596. 34 Jan 
596. 34 [email protected]
596. 34 Thanapob
596. 34 thunderbell cuber
600. 33 laizy
600. 33 1davey29
600. 33 julefa
600. 33 derek_981
604. 32 carsonjf8
604. 32 cubingchemister18
604. 32 OEcuber
607. 31 Smudged Cuber
607. 31 Jozo_Berk
609. 30 Vlogger088 
609. 30 Puggins1
609. 30 DLXCubing
612. 28 PyraMaster
613. 27 Damen Gambit
614. 26 Pteradorktyl
614. 26 Benji
614. 26 Cuber/Drummer
614. 26 tnk351
618. 25 genius0717
618. 25 GhostBear53
618. 25 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
621. 24 HighQualityCollection
621. 24 Aaditya Sikder
621. 24 Veeeec
624. 23 robjohn741
624. 23 JC Cuber
624. 23 MELIKESCAKES
624. 23 can
628. 22 DatFatCat137
628. 22 WillyTheWizard 
628. 22 Vecolity
628. 22 neslingn
628. 22 YaaniMani
633. 20 matthew wilbur
633. 20 arbivara
633. 20 yoshiwo
633. 20 owensiege
637. 19 Chenkar
637. 19 rodriguize
637. 19 Super382946
637. 19 mati-ice
641. 18 JL Cubing
641. 18 keebruce
641. 18 freshcuber.de
641. 18 az897
645. 17 SomeKid2369
645. 17 [email protected]
645. 17 D1zzy
648. 16 Luke8
649. 15 TM65789
649. 15 [email protected]
649. 15 Wriiglly
649. 15 JWStudios
649. 15 tj.k8386
649. 15 CubingUnleashed
655. 14 GCubing
655. 14 gerzytet
655. 14 Puggins
655. 14 Pangit
659. 13 Q-ber
659. 13 Undefined7
659. 13 Ender436
659. 13 bgcatfan
659. 13 Kai Burgart
659. 13 hfsdo
659. 13 jsgamemaker
666. 12 VTCubers
666. 12 ljackstar
666. 12 CubingisLife
666. 12 Tanay Kapadia
666. 12 The Cubix
666. 12 Aaron C
666. 12 Woodman567
673. 11 Kered
673. 11 cubesrawesome
673. 11 LightFlame_
676. 10 J2
676. 10 cuberrahul20
676. 10 Schmidt
676. 10 CubicChipmunk
676. 10 SophieCubes
681. 9 AMCuber1618
681. 9 devon
681. 9 RC1998
681. 9 Gws
685. 8 Reizii_
685. 8 Jaycubes
685. 8 puppycuber18
685. 8 Luke Messer
685. 8 WillyTheWizard
690. 7 egg.com
690. 7 M O
690. 7 Felixcubing
690. 7 Thom S.
690. 7 nathanj439
690. 7 Cornertwist
690. 7 FPermthecuber
690. 7 monkinator1115
690. 7 Kris Gonnella
690. 7 IshanHM
700. 6 Koala Cubes
700. 6 [email protected]
700. 6 quirkster
700. 6 awesomesoop27 
700. 6 Bronku
700. 6 [email protected]
700. 6 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
700. 6 Amelia
700. 6 High-JackedCubing
700. 6 PlatonDranchuk
700. 6 Jonasrox09
700. 6 AtticCraft
712. 5 Lfin
712. 5 speedsolver05
712. 5 meekrose
712. 5 CompleteCubing
712. 5 I love cubes
712. 5 tanmay.negi1
712. 5 Bonkashi
712. 5 Jaco Momberg 
712. 5 blindsighted
712. 5 CubingRF



*5x5x5* (497)

1. 3735 ichcubegern
2. 3684 thecubingwizard
3. 3070 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 3038 abunickabhi
5. 2948 sigalig
6. 2836 Shadowjockey
7. 2805 OriginalUsername
8. 2598 lejitcuber
9. 2480 jancsi02
10. 2444 Ethan Horspool
11. 2277 MCuber
12. 2254 Keroma12
13. 2093 Glomnipotent
14. 2071 cuberkid10
15. 2043 xyzzy
16. 2037 Marcus Siu
17. 1971 Keenan Johnson
18. 1860 Jscuber
19. 1849 DhruvA
20. 1796 AidanNoogie
21. 1726 obelisk477
22. 1720 G2013
23. 1702 tdm
24. 1701 cubeshepherd
25. 1688 OJ Cubing
26. 1685 mihnea3000
27. 1589 speedcuber71
28. 1586 Ianwubby
29. 1505 Elf
30. 1435 Bogdan
31. 1424 MattP98
32. 1400 swankfukinc
33. 1363 Khairur Rachim
34. 1321 asiahyoo1997
34. 1321 MrKuba600
36. 1313 buzzteam4
37. 1312 TheDubDubJr
38. 1247 mrjames113083
39. 1238 leudcfa
40. 1212 ARandomCuber
41. 1207 Mike Hughey
42. 1202 CubicOreo
43. 1189 trav1
44. 1149 begiuli65
45. 1130 BradenTheMagician
46. 1087 JoXCuber
47. 1079 Sean Hartman
47. 1079 The Blockhead
49. 1075 Dylan Swarts
50. 1054 tJardigradHe
51. 1042 colegemuth
52. 1035 topppits
53. 1010 turtwig
54. 991 elimescube
55. 977 bacyril
56. 931 Kit Clement
57. 898 PotatoesAreUs
58. 892 uesyuu
59. 888 Mark Boyanowski
60. 847 Nikhil Soares
61. 844 One Wheel
62. 830 vedroboev
63. 821 2016LAIL01
64. 803 Mcuber5
65. 799 Sixstringcal
66. 789 Brendan Bakker
67. 787 Competition Cuber
68. 772 Leo Annett
69. 748 epride17
70. 726 Dream Cubing
71. 714 dat1asiandude
72. 708 pjk
73. 703 Lewis
74. 697 cuber3141592
75. 691 Magdamini
76. 672 RCTACameron
77. 599 ican97
78. 596 Tanki_cubed
79. 590 SpartanSailor
80. 577 miasponseller
81. 572 T1_M0
81. 572 sam596
83. 550 Alea
83. 550 d4m1no
85. 530 [email protected]
86. 524 NathanaelCubes
87. 515 MatsBergsten
88. 509 aaron paskow
89. 506 GTregay
90. 504 audiophile121
91. 503 [email protected]
92. 488 Erik
93. 465 whatshisbucket
94. 462 Katiedavies3103
95. 461 2017LAMB06
96. 460 Ali161102
97. 450 Carterk
98. 449 typo56
99. 448 jihu1011
100. 446 Lykos
101. 434 Josh5271
102. 430 Manatee 10235
103. 421 Danila Ryabinin 
104. 412 Stubbi
105. 411 HawaiiLife745
106. 401 Neb
107. 400 az897
108. 399 Jonsa87
109. 398 arquillian
110. 396 Petri Krzywacki
111. 394 Jacck
112. 392 Zeke Mackay
113. 380 yghklvn
114. 373 Jonah Jarvis
115. 372 TipsterTrickster 
116. 370 Ontricus
117. 367 Valken
118. 366 theos
119. 363 Kenneth Svendson
119. 363 Astral Cubing 
121. 344 acchyutjolly26
122. 336 oskarinn
123. 335 applezfall
124. 331 Luke Garrett
125. 317 Cuberstache
126. 315 Underwatercuber
127. 313 Marco21
128. 308 João Vinicius
129. 303 THowlett
129. 303 boroc226han
129. 303 AvGalen
132. 299 redoxxy
133. 297 InlandEmpireCuber
133. 297 david_5647
135. 295 RahmB
136. 293 Ordway Persyn
136. 293 Arnav Arora
138. 290 Reprobate
139. 287 FaLoL
140. 286 KylerWoods
141. 283 Jack Pfeifer
142. 281 CornerCutter
142. 281 leomannen
144. 275 BandedCubing101
145. 274 20luky3
146. 273 TommyC
147. 272 Jami Viljanen
148. 271 Nikhil George
149. 266 Selkie
150. 261 Chris Van Der Brink
151. 259 Tommy Kiprillis
152. 257 WorldoBlocks
153. 249 joshsailscga
154. 246 Rubiksdude4144
155. 245 brad711
156. 244 Natanael
157. 243 Aerospry
157. 243 VDel_234_
159. 242 Ethan Misteri
160. 241 RileyN23
161. 240 jaysammey777
162. 232 thederpydank
162. 232 antirizarry1622
162. 232 Kerry_Creech
165. 231 Martin Fronescu 
166. 226 kumato
167. 221 TSTwist
168. 220 Toothcraver55
169. 219 Willi
170. 217 Cooki348
170. 217 the super cuber
172. 216 Isaac Lai
172. 216 TheodorNordstrand
174. 213 nevinscph
175. 212 MegaminxMan
176. 210 thejerber44
176. 210 CubingwithChris
178. 208 1samko2345
179. 201 Fred Lang
180. 200 Skullush
181. 199 wuque man 
182. 192 kbrune
183. 191 Moonwink Cuber
184. 190 m24816
185. 188 [email protected]
186. 187 bennettstouder
187. 184 Matt Hudon
187. 184 Cheunghao Tu
189. 182 Zac04attack
190. 181 therubikscombo
190. 181 SolveThatCube
192. 177 Pranav Prabhu
193. 176 vilkkuti25
194. 174 Ami4747
194. 174 Christopher_Cabrera
196. 172 DaniëlKassab1
197. 170 MeshuggahX
198. 164 Torch
199. 162 Metallic Silver
200. 161 Shane724
201. 158 sqAree
202. 156 Aryan
202. 156 brunofclima
204. 155 Lili Martin
205. 152 Alex Carlson
206. 148 PeterH2N
206. 148 PlayFun555
208. 147 cytokid101
209. 146 Odder
209. 146 UnknownCanvas
209. 146 WACWCA
209. 146 Sue Doenim
213. 144 yoinneroid
214. 143 gavinz
215. 142 MichaelNielsen
215. 142 GC1998
217. 137 georgeanderre
217. 137 Jmuncuber 
217. 137 Alpha cuber
217. 137 JustAnotherGenericCu
221. 136 Tyler Fresh
221. 136 Sub1Hour
223. 135 rooroo2006
223. 135 DCG
223. 135 Pyra42
226. 131 yaboiwierdal
226. 131 YoniStrass
228. 130 Nihahhat
228. 130 zekecahill
228. 130 Corner Twist Cubing
228. 130 SloMoCubing
232. 128 Tx789
233. 127 cubingidiot
234. 126 Turkey vld
235. 125 dschieses
236. 124 not_kevin
237. 123 lwhitecuber 
238. 122 JustinTimeCuber
239. 121 RifleCat
239. 121 Zach Clark
241. 120 YouCubing
241. 120 Parker Z
243. 119 CM Cubes
243. 119 Bertus
245. 118 dhafin
245. 118 Mikael weiss
247. 117 MattheoDW
247. 117 Bundles017
249. 115 1everythingm
249. 115 Solareon
251. 114 Lux
251. 114 Omegacubing
253. 109 João Santos
254. 107 h2f
254. 107 Axel Lönnstedt
254. 107 Ghost Cuber 
257. 104 Hargun02
258. 103 Neel Gore
259. 102 tigermaxi
260. 97 nms777
261. 96 MaskCuber
262. 95 Varun Mohanraj
263. 94 TheNoobCuber
264. 92 Mastercuber04
264. 92 [email protected]
264. 92 Cpimtong
264. 92 DesertWolf
268. 91 Nora
268. 91 Allagos
270. 89 F0ggyB0y
270. 89 James Behrle
272. 88 SirVivor
272. 88 The Cubinator
272. 88 uyneb2000
275. 85 MusiCuber
275. 85 Hashtagcuber
277. 84 Lumej
277. 84 schapel
279. 83 Babcga
280. 81 Cheng
281. 79 speedcube.insta
281. 79 Billabob
281. 79 fun at the joy
281. 79 janelle
285. 78 hssandwich
286. 77 pd159
286. 77 tavery343
288. 76 EdubCubez
288. 76 Eric Lentzon
290. 75 AndreyChe
290. 75 georgescholey
292. 74 Wilhelm
292. 74 PixelWizard
292. 74 zhangcy
292. 74 Paarth Chhabra
296. 72 Lapinsavant
297. 71 ComputerGuy365
298. 70 Hero
299. 69 Sandy
299. 69 Rodzki27
299. 69 Nadav Rosett
302. 68 AlwinR
302. 68 MLGCubez
302. 68 RandomPerson84
305. 67 bhoffman492
305. 67 dycocubix
305. 67 mvpcuber47
308. 66 Abhi
308. 66 MrLunarWolf
310. 65 oyyq99999
310. 65 joey
312. 62 Parker Z
312. 62 Now3852
312. 62 sahil
312. 62 DGraciaRubik
316. 61 [email protected]
316. 61 motionglitch
318. 60 tkern
318. 60 JakubDrobny
320. 58 weatherman223
321. 57 mycube
321. 57 trippptrs
321. 57 BMcCl1
324. 56 SimonK
324. 56 qwer13
326. 55 LolTreeMan
327. 54 chriscuber123
327. 54 Michael DeLaRosa
327. 54 Coinman_
327. 54 rubiks coobs
331. 53 cougarscratch
331. 53 E-Cuber
331. 53 camcuber
331. 53 Casper
331. 53 Killernerd24
336. 52 Ian Pang
337. 51 Christian Foyle
337. 51 jason3141
337. 51 boby_okta
340. 50 petrudc
341. 49 hakatashi
341. 49 AdrianD
341. 49 paulcuber3
344. 48 JMHCubed
344. 48 Tim Rinehart
346. 47 JackPurdum
346. 47 papasmurf
346. 47 louismeunier
349. 46 averyja17
349. 46 cuber314159
349. 46 GenTheThief
349. 46 jaym-er
353. 44 ErikCR
353. 44 yudo.r
353. 44 kingb1rd
353. 44 M42
357. 43 asacuber
357. 43 MuffinGod17
357. 43 Patrick Fischer
357. 43 Darii
357. 43 tolgakantarci
362. 42 Keith Maben
362. 42 [email protected]
364. 41 yovliporat
364. 41 Kylegadj
364. 41 AndrewKimmey
364. 41 Coeur de feu
364. 41 daniel678
364. 41 Elysian_Hunter
370. 40 Mackenzie Dy
370. 40 Bubbagrub
370. 40 dnguyen2204
373. 39 marcobelotti
373. 39 JoshuaStacker
373. 39 Pfannkuchener
376. 38 Maya Maghiar
376. 38 asdf
378. 37 Andrew76112
378. 37 ronaldm
378. 37 RyuKagamine
381. 36 Moreno van Rooijen
381. 36 Foreright
383. 35 Little Sunrise
383. 35 Joliver_02
385. 34 DumplingMaster
385. 34 Squanfan
385. 34 TasseRasse
388. 33 RobinCube
388. 33 dancing_jules
388. 33 Kuzniok
388. 33 CBcuber86
388. 33 Doofnoofer
388. 33 frosty_cuber
394. 32 luki446
394. 32 Cuz Red
394. 32 [email protected]
394. 32 carsonjf8
394. 32 NoProblemCubing
394. 32 Clément B.
400. 31 OwenB
400. 31 Jamon
402. 30 [email protected]
402. 30 Christopher Lai
404. 29 SoundBalloon
404. 29 BiscutDNF
404. 29 SparkSpeed
404. 29 V.Kochergin
404. 29 ukulelekid
404. 29 austinruler
410. 28 SpareBrains
410. 28 TylerBur
412. 27 Nitheesh 
413. 26 JDcuber
413. 26 KingCobble29
413. 26 BHCubing
413. 26 gracenai
413. 26 3x3x5
418. 25 Emir Yusuf
418. 25 Nikita
418. 25 knexfan0011
418. 25 Bman8091
418. 25 GhostBear53
423. 24 Rūdolfs
423. 24 Amelia
423. 24 Teemu
423. 24 PugCuber
427. 23 AhmetYG
428. 22 DalDal
428. 22 CubeStack_Official
428. 22 pga2002
431. 21 AdamRubiksCubed
432. 20 26doober
432. 20 Aleki
432. 20 Ecuasamurai
435. 19 MarixPix
435. 19 JohnTheG21
435. 19 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
435. 19 Super382946
439. 18 ShortPanda
440. 17 CubicCubes
440. 17 Bob_Ewell
440. 17 SuperCheese
443. 16 Color Cuber
443. 16 DatFatCat137
443. 16 Blizzard_Cubing
443. 16 HighQualityCollection
447. 15 Bandamo
447. 15 Algy Cuber
447. 15 keebruce
447. 15 IshanHM
447. 15 Momedy
452. 14 Damen Gambit
452. 14 MartinN13
452. 14 Marcceello
452. 14 Russell Bilinski
452. 14 VJW
457. 13 can
457. 13 Assaf Shaham
457. 13 Gws
457. 13 Aaron
457. 13 owensiege
457. 13 Dy Max Cuber
463. 12 cuberrahul20
463. 12 Ethan Epstein
463. 12 hfsdo
463. 12 SomeKid2369
467. 11 kji269
467. 11 freshcuber.de
469. 10 JC Cuber
469. 10 AND1000
469. 10 Bronku
472. 9 MuckPie
472. 9 Amelia Cheng
472. 9 scylla
472. 9 Benji
476. 8 arbivara
476. 8 AtticCraft
476. 8 PingPongCuber
476. 8 Levi
476. 8 shawnbyday
476. 8 quirkster
482. 7 I love cubes
482. 7 TM65789
482. 7 tyjamamkompaxd123
482. 7 Jaco Momberg 
482. 7 cuber2018
482. 7 Vecolity
482. 7 Jozo_Berk
482. 7 Mikel
490. 6 AMCuber1618
490. 6 BJTheUnknown
490. 6 ToastasaurusCuber
490. 6 JWStudios
490. 6 JL Cubing
490. 6 Lfin
490. 6 tj.k8386
490. 6 Zachie Chan



*6x6x6* (291)

1. 1941 thecubingwizard
2. 1926 ichcubegern
3. 1704 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4. 1496 OriginalUsername
5. 1420 xyzzy
6. 1352 abunickabhi
7. 1275 DGCubes
8. 1241 sigalig
9. 1047 Keroma12
10. 947 cubeshepherd
11. 832 Mike Hughey
12. 829 lejitcuber
13. 806 jancsi02
14. 803 Ianwubby
15. 799 TheDubDubJr
16. 776 swankfukinc
17. 748 bacyril
18. 739 Marcus Siu
19. 631 Mark Boyanowski
20. 618 The Blockhead
21. 614 Elf
22. 596 Kit Clement
23. 591 Dylan Swarts
24. 587 cuberkid10
25. 572 colegemuth
26. 567 Jscuber
27. 565 obelisk477
28. 560 AidanNoogie
29. 549 asiahyoo1997
30. 540 cuber3141592
31. 532 Glomnipotent
32. 531 Keenan Johnson
33. 496 MattP98
34. 489 One Wheel
35. 467 JoXCuber
36. 463 Nikhil Soares
37. 458 buzzteam4
38. 447 leudcfa
39. 421 DhruvA
40. 408 Dream Cubing
41. 407 MatsBergsten
42. 401 trav1
43. 373 Sean Hartman
43. 373 Jacck
45. 348 begiuli65
46. 346 CubicOreo
46. 346 turtwig
48. 341 MrKuba600
49. 338 Ethan Horspool
50. 335 Sixstringcal
51. 326 Lykos
52. 308 tJardigradHe
53. 302 Mcuber5
54. 299 arquillian
55. 291 mrjames113083
56. 278 the super cuber
57. 273 dat1asiandude
58. 272 Bogdan
59. 268 epride17
60. 261 MCuber
61. 251 Neb
61. 251 Tanki_cubed
63. 249 PotatoesAreUs
64. 248 SpartanSailor
65. 241 G2013
66. 234 Alea
67. 233 HawaiiLife745
68. 230 Kenneth Svendson
69. 229 [email protected]
69. 229 GTregay
71. 228 Petri Krzywacki
71. 228 Marco21
73. 226 OJ Cubing
74. 225 Erik
75. 219 speedcuber71
76. 213 Katiedavies3103
77. 202 Selkie
78. 194 T1_M0
78. 194 vedroboev
80. 189 ARandomCuber
81. 179 AvGalen
82. 175 Ali161102
82. 175 jihu1011
84. 174 RyuKagamine
85. 169 Valken
86. 167 João Vinicius
87. 164 FaLoL
88. 159 Reprobate
89. 156 redoxxy
90. 155 typo56
91. 145 Lewis
92. 138 Shane724
93. 136 Stubbi
94. 134 elimescube
94. 134 d4m1no
96. 133 BradenTheMagician
96. 133 TommyC
98. 129 Danila Ryabinin 
99. 121 Isaac Lai
100. 119 RCTACameron
101. 118 Christopher_Cabrera
102. 115 mihnea3000
103. 113 brad711
104. 112 Cuberstache
105. 111 Zeke Mackay
106. 110 Jonsa87
107. 109 antirizarry1622
108. 107 yghklvn
108. 107 Underwatercuber
110. 106 THowlett
111. 98 boroc226han
112. 97 Sub1Hour
113. 95 [email protected]
113. 95 Zac04attack
115. 93 Competition Cuber
116. 91 theos
117. 90 Tommy Kiprillis
117. 90 Carterk
117. 90 Skullush
117. 90 david_5647
121. 89 VDel_234_
121. 89 zekecahill
121. 89 Parker Z
124. 87 topppits
124. 87 Torch
126. 86 sam596
127. 85 jaysammey777
128. 84 therubikscombo
129. 82 Arnav Arora
130. 81 TipsterTrickster 
131. 80 ican97
131. 80 Aryan
131. 80 PixelWizard
131. 80 Tyler Fresh
131. 80 audiophile121
136. 79 nevinscph
137. 78 Martin Fronescu 
138. 77 uesyuu
139. 76 TSTwist
140. 73 Jonah Jarvis
140. 73 Lili Martin
142. 70 NathanaelCubes
142. 70 Natanael
144. 68 Leo Annett
144. 68 RileyN23
146. 67 1everythingm
147. 66 YouCubing
147. 66 F0ggyB0y
149. 65 Cheunghao Tu
149. 65 Billabob
151. 64 Bundles017
152. 62 Ordway Persyn
153. 60 MusiCuber
153. 60 Sue Doenim
155. 58 Matt Hudon
155. 58 UnknownCanvas
155. 58 MegaminxMan
155. 58 Ami4747
159. 54 thejerber44
160. 53 Metallic Silver
160. 53 Bubbagrub
160. 53 zhangcy
163. 52 James
163. 52 Nora
163. 52 sqAree
166. 51 oskarinn
166. 51 Willi
166. 51 brunofclima
169. 50 Babcga
169. 50 pd159
171. 49 Parker Z
171. 49 Jack Pfeifer
173. 48 oyyq99999
173. 48 PeterH2N
173. 48 kbrune
173. 48 TheodorNordstrand
177. 47 Axel Lönnstedt
177. 47 AlwinR
179. 46 Wilhelm
179. 46 yoinneroid
179. 46 wuque man 
182. 45 Zach Clark
183. 44 hssandwich
183. 44 JustinTimeCuber
185. 43 Cpimtong
186. 40 Fred Lang
186. 40 Aerospry
188. 39 DCG
189. 38 tkern
190. 37 vilkkuti25
190. 37 Nadav Rosett
190. 37 GC1998
190. 37 SolveThatCube
194. 36 Omegacubing
194. 36 Darii
196. 35 CubingwithChris
197. 34 mycube
197. 34 trippptrs
199. 33 CubeStack_Official
199. 33 Jmuncuber 
199. 33 CM Cubes
199. 33 thederpydank
199. 33 RahmB
199. 33 Pranav Prabhu
199. 33 James Behrle
199. 33 Alex Carlson
207. 32 camcuber
207. 32 mvpcuber47
209. 31 MLGCubez
209. 31 acchyutjolly26
211. 30 MichaelErskine
211. 30 h2f
211. 30 2017LAMB06
211. 30 MattheoDW
215. 29 DaniëlKassab1
215. 29 Odder
217. 28 João Santos
217. 28 az897
217. 28 Chris Van Der Brink
220. 27 chriscuber123
221. 26 not_kevin
221. 26 WorldoBlocks
221. 26 TylerBur
221. 26 Coinman_
225. 25 dycocubix
225. 25 Tx789
227. 24 Mastercuber04
227. 24 CBcuber86
227. 24 gavinz
227. 24 jason3141
231. 23 daniel678
231. 23 Nikhil George
231. 23 Ghost Cuber 
231. 23 ComputerGuy365
235. 22 nms777
235. 22 Squanfan
235. 22 Andrew76112
235. 22 SloMoCubing
239. 21 Pfannkuchener
239. 21 ronaldm
239. 21 Jami Viljanen
242. 20 MeshuggahX
243. 19 DesertWolf
243. 19 papasmurf
243. 19 Kerry_Creech
243. 19 RandomDude
243. 19 Rūdolfs
248. 18 Joliver_02
248. 18 m24816
250. 17 Solareon
250. 17 DatFatCat137
250. 17 asdf
250. 17 BleachedTurtle
250. 17 MichaelNielsen
250. 17 Pixaler
256. 16 JDcuber
257. 15 averyja17
258. 14 26doober
258. 14 cuberrahul20
258. 14 GhostBear53
258. 14 Nikita
262. 13 JackPurdum
262. 13 Alpha cuber
264. 12 JustAnotherGenericCu
265. 11 [email protected]
265. 11 AtticCraft
265. 11 kumato
265. 11 Toothcraver55
269. 10 weatherman223
269. 10 JMHCubed
269. 10 Islam Kitiev
269. 10 JoshuaStacker
269. 10 [email protected]
274. 9 cougarscratch
274. 9 RC1998
274. 9 YoniStrass
274. 9 Rodzki27
274. 9 Cooki348
279. 8 InlandEmpireCuber
279. 8 cytokid101
279. 8 MuffinGod17
279. 8 Mikel
283. 7 BJTheUnknown
283. 7 Lfin
283. 7 Pyra42
283. 7 Little Sunrise
283. 7 MrLunarWolf
283. 7 JL Cubing
283. 7 keebruce
283. 7 Mikael weiss
283. 7 EdubCubez



*7x7x7* (220)

1. 1444 ichcubegern
2. 1240 thecubingwizard
3. 1154 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4. 1118 OriginalUsername
5. 920 DGCubes
6. 798 lejitcuber
7. 741 Mike Hughey
8. 718 cubeshepherd
9. 684 TheDubDubJr
10. 668 swankfukinc
11. 621 xyzzy
12. 582 bacyril
13. 565 One Wheel
14. 558 sigalig
15. 470 Dylan Swarts
16. 451 The Blockhead
17. 438 Ianwubby
18. 433 Dream Cubing
19. 415 Keroma12
20. 402 AidanNoogie
21. 400 Keenan Johnson
22. 395 Elf
22. 395 Jacck
24. 368 Jscuber
25. 355 MatsBergsten
26. 350 G2013
27. 348 Nikhil Soares
28. 347 Mark Boyanowski
29. 341 leudcfa
30. 336 JoXCuber
31. 329 Glomnipotent
32. 307 DhruvA
33. 301 colegemuth
34. 284 GTregay
35. 277 buzzteam4
36. 275 Sean Hartman
37. 273 abunickabhi
38. 264 turtwig
39. 260 begiuli65
40. 255 jancsi02
41. 253 asiahyoo1997
42. 246 cuber3141592
43. 240 obelisk477
44. 223 Reprobate
45. 214 Lykos
46. 198 Kenneth Svendson
47. 197 RyuKagamine
48. 196 typo56
49. 195 Bogdan
50. 193 Petri Krzywacki
50. 193 trav1
52. 192 MattP98
53. 181 AvGalen
53. 181 SpartanSailor
55. 178 TSTwist
56. 177 Alea
57. 176 Marcus Siu
58. 175 Mcuber5
59. 171 Katiedavies3103
59. 171 Marco21
61. 164 miasponseller
62. 162 dat1asiandude
63. 160 Lewis
64. 158 Selkie
65. 157 redoxxy
66. 154 CubicOreo
67. 152 MrKuba600
68. 151 cuberkid10
69. 144 OJ Cubing
70. 141 PotatoesAreUs
71. 139 Neb
72. 132 Kit Clement
73. 131 epride17
74. 129 [email protected]
75. 128 Sixstringcal
76. 125 HawaiiLife745
77. 117 UnknownCanvas
78. 112 Cuberstache
79. 108 Christopher_Cabrera
80. 105 NathanaelCubes
81. 103 mihnea3000
81. 103 FaLoL
83. 102 Jack Pfeifer
84. 101 topppits
84. 101 theos
86. 98 T1_M0
87. 97 TommyC
88. 96 Stubbi
88. 96 yghklvn
90. 89 d4m1no
91. 84 the super cuber
92. 83 Underwatercuber
93. 80 Willi
93. 80 Sub1Hour
95. 77 Valken
96. 76 Ali161102
97. 73 ARandomCuber
97. 73 brad711
97. 73 Shane724
100. 72 Erik
101. 71 MCuber
102. 70 Aryan
102. 70 antirizarry1622
104. 67 Tanki_cubed
105. 65 Wilhelm
105. 65 david_5647
107. 64 Tommy Kiprillis
108. 63 Cheunghao Tu
109. 62 MusiCuber
110. 61 jaysammey777
110. 61 nevinscph
112. 60 Martin Fronescu 
113. 58 Nikhil George
113. 58 SolveThatCube
115. 57 1everythingm
116. 53 BradenTheMagician
117. 51 Tyler Fresh
118. 50 Ami4747
118. 50 TipsterTrickster 
120. 49 sam596
120. 49 Zac04attack
122. 46 YouCubing
123. 45 Natanael
123. 45 mrjames113083
123. 45 Lili Martin
126. 43 LolTreeMan
127. 42 RCTACameron
128. 41 Alpha cuber
128. 41 tkern
130. 40 audiophile121
131. 39 Carterk
131. 39 cougarscratch
133. 38 yoinneroid
133. 38 Sue Doenim
133. 38 arquillian
136. 37 João Vinicius
136. 37 DCG
136. 37 kbrune
139. 36 oskarinn
139. 36 Jonsa87
139. 36 [email protected]
142. 35 Jmuncuber 
142. 35 Bubbagrub
142. 35 Nadav Rosett
145. 34 Skullush
145. 34 Arnav Arora
145. 34 Torch
145. 34 Parker Z
145. 34 acchyutjolly26
150. 33 AlwinR
150. 33 PeterH2N
152. 32 Aerospry
152. 32 wuque man 
154. 31 zhangcy
155. 30 Kevmin
155. 30 Fred Lang
155. 30 jihu1011
158. 29 boroc226han
158. 29 zekecahill
160. 28 PixelWizard
160. 28 MLGCubez
160. 28 not_kevin
160. 28 Mastercuber04
164. 27 ronaldm
165. 26 Josh5271
165. 26 Ordway Persyn
165. 26 MegaminxMan
168. 25 João Santos
168. 25 mvpcuber47
170. 24 Nihahhat
170. 24 Alex Carlson
170. 24 Darii
170. 24 nms777
170. 24 Magdamini
175. 23 InlandEmpireCuber
175. 23 Nora
175. 23 CBcuber86
175. 23 chriscuber123
175. 23 Chris Van Der Brink
180. 21 Zeke Mackay
180. 21 Bundles017
182. 20 gavinz
182. 20 therubikscombo
182. 20 speedcuber71
185. 18 2017LAMB06
186. 17 vilkkuti25
186. 17 m24816
186. 17 Pfannkuchener
186. 17 JDcuber
190. 16 KingCobble29
190. 16 AtticCraft
190. 16 TylerBur
190. 16 sqAree
190. 16 RifleCat
190. 16 Kerry_Creech
190. 16 DesertWolf
190. 16 cuberrahul20
198. 15 EdubCubez
199. 14 Pyra42
200. 13 Jami Viljanen
200. 13 h2f
200. 13 Axel Lönnstedt
203. 12 Joliver_02
203. 12 Itsmethebee
205. 11 Zach Clark
205. 11 Matt Hudon
205. 11 can
205. 11 Omegacubing
209. 10 RobinCube
209. 10 VDel_234_
211. 9 speedcube.insta
211. 9 SpareBrains
211. 9 J2
211. 9 Mikel
215. 8 ican97
215. 8 cytokid101
215. 8 Billabob
215. 8 JL Cubing
215. 8 BJTheUnknown
215. 8 Nateman564


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2019)

*2x2x2 blindfolded* (446)

1. 3006 asacuber
2. 2213 abunickabhi
3. 2094 G2013


Spoiler



4. 1960 OriginalUsername
5. 1943 sigalig
6. 1928 Mike Hughey
7. 1895 leomannen
8. 1853 TheDubDubJr
9. 1846 MatsBergsten
10. 1606 cubeshepherd
11. 1563 lejitcuber
12. 1518 thecubingwizard
13. 1456 ichcubegern
14. 1278 Shadowjockey
15. 1260 turtwig
16. 1254 Deri Nata Wijaya
17. 1213 NathanaelCubes
18. 1145 OJ Cubing
19. 1144 whatshisbucket
20. 1097 MattP98
21. 1090 Bogdan
22. 1088 DhruvA
23. 1081 Keenan Johnson
24. 1057 buzzteam4
25. 1045 2017LAMB06
26. 1034 Jacck
27. 979 Glomnipotent
28. 969 ExultantCarn
29. 944 Magdamini
30. 932 applezfall
31. 902 vedroboev
32. 895 Khairur Rachim
33. 888 DGCubes
34. 884 oskarinn
35. 867 gavinz
36. 847 SpartanSailor
37. 803 T1_M0
38. 800 MCuber
39. 784 Marcus Siu
40. 760 Competition Cuber
41. 750 JoXCuber
42. 714 Luke Garrett
43. 691 EdubCubez
44. 685 Sean Hartman
45. 650 Oatch
46. 643 TommyC
46. 643 Bubbagrub
48. 634 TipsterTrickster 
49. 618 MartinN13
50. 598 Ontricus
51. 563 cuberkid10
52. 557 tdm
53. 531 RCTACameron
54. 527 Nikhil Soares
55. 512 JakubDrobny
56. 509 asiahyoo1997
57. 505 InlandEmpireCuber
58. 504 MattheoDW
59. 484 typo56
59. 484 dhafin
61. 466 MrKuba600
62. 451 the super cuber
63. 424 Andrew_Rizo
64. 419 [email protected]
64. 419 MichaelNielsen
66. 399 Sixstringcal
66. 399 redoxxy
68. 398 Kit Clement
69. 390 arquillian
70. 386 BradenTheMagician
71. 370 Natanael
72. 369 speedcuber71
73. 368 AdrianCubing
74. 364 dnguyen2204
75. 362 Mcuber5
76. 357 Josh5271
77. 356 Underwatercuber
78. 347 h2f
78. 347 Dream Cubing
80. 335 scylla
81. 329 ican97
82. 326 Killernerd24
83. 321 [email protected]
84. 311 The Pocket Cuber
85. 309 jaysammey777
85. 309 NarenRameshB
87. 306 begiuli65
88. 283 Zeke Mackay
89. 278 bacyril
90. 273 Jmuncuber 
91. 270 Kered
92. 269 Elf
93. 263 leudcfa
93. 263 SimonK
95. 261 1samko2345
96. 258 Jack Pfeifer
97. 256 THowlett
98. 255 JMHCubed
99. 253 Danila Ryabinin 
100. 252 Lykos
100. 252 thejerber44
100. 252 kbrune
103. 248 nms777
104. 243 xyzzy
105. 240 Axel Lönnstedt
106. 238 CubingRF
107. 237 Arnav Arora
107. 237 NolanDoes2x2
109. 234 Isaac Lai
110. 229 GC1998
111. 228 Moreno van Rooijen
112. 223 Dylan Swarts
113. 218 Rubiksdude4144
114. 216 PugCuber
114. 216 CuberCuber
116. 215 tigermaxi
117. 213 [email protected]
118. 208 Tanki_cubed
119. 207 PlatonCuber
119. 207 Zach Clark
121. 203 Cuberstache
121. 203 MLGCubez
123. 201 M42
124. 199 David ep
125. 195 The Cubinator
126. 189 swankfukinc
127. 188 obelisk477
128. 187 acchyutjolly26
129. 186 [email protected]
130. 185 thederpydank
131. 184 Mark Boyanowski
132. 183 tJardigradHe
133. 180 bennettstouder
134. 178 Bertus
135. 177 Alpha cuber
136. 176 epride17
137. 174 Xauxage
137. 174 cubingidiot
137. 174 RobinCube
140. 173 Ali161102
141. 171 ukulelekid
142. 170 yaboiwierdal
143. 167 Cooki348
144. 165 rooroo2006
145. 163 CornerCutter
146. 162 Zac04attack
147. 161 Fred Lang
148. 158 Brayden Adams
148. 158 João Santos
150. 154 topppits
151. 151 Martin Fronescu 
151. 151 AidanNoogie
151. 151 RyuKagamine
154. 148 bhoffman492
155. 144 FastCubeMaster
156. 143 Jami Viljanen
156. 143 Irfzwan
158. 142 Kerry_Creech
159. 132 jancsi02
159. 132 Nikhil George
161. 131 Sue Doenim
161. 131 Ryan Wu
163. 129 YaaniMani
163. 129 Hashtagcuber
163. 129 Jonah Jarvis
166. 128 WACWCA
166. 128 Carterk
166. 128 yghklvn
169. 127 Skullush
169. 127 [email protected]
171. 126 Elvin Thorsen
172. 125 Darii
172. 125 Aamirhaha
174. 123 DesertWolf
174. 123 mrjames113083
176. 122 therubikscombo
176. 122 Bundles017
178. 121 Alea
179. 120 BrianJ
180. 118 BJTheUnknown
181. 117 CubicOreo
181. 117 RifleCat
181. 117 James Behrle
184. 115 Christopher Lai
184. 115 Neel Gore
184. 115 jihu1011
187. 114 JustinTimeCuber
188. 113 JustAnotherGenericCu
188. 113 GarethBert11
188. 113 rubiks coobs
191. 111 Slushy Cuber YT
192. 109 PotatoesAreUs
192. 109 qwer13
194. 108 AvGalen
194. 108 Valken
194. 108 Metallic Silver
197. 106 chriscuber123
198. 103 daniel678
199. 101 Odder
200. 100 Alex Benham
201. 98 SloMoCubing
202. 96 Color Cuber
203. 95 Sub1Hour
204. 94 Statiic
204. 94 mati-ice
204. 94 YoniStrass
207. 93 tavery343
207. 93 PingPongCuber
209. 91 Casper
209. 91 FaTyl
211. 90 tj.k8386
212. 89 Pyra42
213. 88 thunderbell cuber
214. 87 Jonsa87
215. 86 MusiCuber
216. 85 denthebro
216. 85 dat1asiandude
218. 84 Mikael weiss
219. 78 joshsailscga
219. 78 BandedCubing101
221. 76 Nicole2w
221. 76 Moonwink Cuber
221. 76 MaskCuber
224. 75 NamanJ12
225. 74 YouCubing
225. 74 FaLoL
227. 73 luki446
227. 73 Shane724
229. 72 RileyN23
229. 72 m24816
229. 72 DaniëlKassab1
229. 72 Varun Mohanraj
233. 71 Jscuber
233. 71 WillyTheWizard 
235. 70 boby_okta
235. 70 Trig0n
237. 69 matthew wilbur
238. 68 Babcga
239. 67 Tommy Kiprillis
240. 66 The Blockhead
241. 65 Christopher_Cabrera
241. 65 Cpimtong
241. 65 Islam Kitiev
241. 65 trippptrs
241. 65 camcuber
246. 64 Mdcuber
247. 63 jonathanmaster
247. 63 Eric Lentzon
247. 63 One Wheel
247. 63 masta
247. 63 Lennon Dorsey
247. 63 georgescholey
253. 62 uyneb2000
254. 61 Pranav Prabhu
254. 61 blindsighted
254. 61 Legomanz
254. 61 HawaiiLife745
258. 60 AndrewRizo
258. 60 NoProblemCubing
258. 60 Vexcrate
258. 60 hssandwich
258. 60 Allagos
263. 59 Cuber/Drummer
264. 58 sloshycomic123
264. 58 Nihahhat
264. 58 M1n1turtl3
264. 58 zekecahill
264. 58 Logan
264. 58 AndreyChe
270. 57 owensiege
271. 56 [email protected]
271. 56 EdubCubing_
273. 55 zhangcy
273. 55 sqAree
275. 54 [email protected]
276. 53 aaron paskow
276. 53 MELIKESCAKES
276. 53 Aryan
279. 52 tyjamamkompaxd123
279. 52 Duncan Bannon
279. 52 Theo Leinad
279. 52 PlayFun555
283. 51 Quinson
283. 51 FPermthecuber
283. 51 Electrical Cubing
283. 51 [email protected]
283. 51 Corgos
283. 51 FakeMMAP
289. 50 Kevmin
289. 50 Nadav Rosett
289. 50 3x3x5
289. 50 Lumej
293. 49 arbivara
293. 49 OEcuber
295. 48 M O
295. 48 Vlogger088 
295. 48 Ethan Misteri
295. 48 1everythingm
295. 48 cuber2018
295. 48 Mikel
301. 47 Andrew Rizo
301. 47 colegemuth
301. 47 Veeeec
304. 46 Joliver_02
304. 46 Brendan Bakker
304. 46 Aadil- ali
304. 46 trav1
304. 46 TM65789
309. 44 weatherman223
310. 42 Torch
310. 42 OwenB
310. 42 mycube
313. 41 Momedy
313. 41 Erik
315. 40 papasmurf
316. 39 PixelWizard
316. 39 yovliporat
316. 39 Lapinsavant
319. 38 LowSkill
320. 37 JC Cuber
320. 37 oyyq99999
320. 37 owenman
320. 37 E-Cuber
324. 36 2018JAIN01
324. 36 schapel
324. 36 CraZZ CFOP
324. 36 DGraciaRubik
324. 36 Dynamic Waluigi
329. 35 Komal Gupta
329. 35 Toothcraver55
331. 34 PlatonDranchuk
331. 34 AMCuber1618
331. 34 ganmanchan 
334. 33 brad711
334. 33 Solareon
334. 33 CubingwithChris
334. 33 Stubbi
338. 32 Blizzard_Cubing
338. 32 Mastercuber04
338. 32 Tim Rinehart
341. 31 pga2002
342. 30 theos
342. 30 brunofclima
344. 29 Keroma12
344. 29 Luke Messer
344. 29 GenTheThief
347. 28 CeeEhllCuber
347. 28 Cheunghao Tu
347. 28 Matt Hudon
347. 28 genius0717
347. 28 BerserkFrog 
347. 28 marcobelotti
353. 27 paulcuber3
353. 27 jaym-er
353. 27 Wilhelm
353. 27 Amir Afiq
353. 27 glen
358. 26 Spencer131
358. 26 Billabob
358. 26 Cuz Red
358. 26 Tx789
358. 26 antirizarry1622
363. 25 Now3852
363. 25 nevinscph
363. 25 sam596
363. 25 Aneta5
363. 25 mihnea3000
368. 24 BiscutDNF
368. 24 SirVivor
368. 24 dschieses
368. 24 not_kevin
368. 24 Aaditya Sikder
368. 24 Jozo_Berk
374. 23 Omegacubing
374. 23 Katiedavies3103
374. 23 Coeur de feu
374. 23 RandomPerson84
378. 22 AtticCraft
378. 22 Wriiglly
378. 22 ComputerGuy365
381. 21 AlwinR
381. 21 MarixPix
383. 20 Dale Nash
383. 20 Caleb
383. 20 dancing_jules
386. 19 Parker Z
387. 18 Andrew76112
388. 16 Chris Van Der Brink
388. 16 Caleb / spooderskewb
388. 16 Paarth Chhabra
391. 15 az897
391. 15 Caleb/spooderskewb
391. 15 Ordway Persyn
391. 15 Smudged Cuber
391. 15 GhostBear53
391. 15 PyraMaster
397. 14 CubingUnleashed
397. 14 TSTwist
397. 14 Dy Max Cuber
397. 14 tolgakantarci
401. 13 AhmetYG
401. 13 Hróar Hrólfsson
401. 13 CubingCrazy
401. 13 averyja17
405. 12 Janav Gupta
405. 12 robjohn741
405. 12 Justin Miner
405. 12 cuberrahul20
405. 12 DatFatCat137
405. 12 Guilhermehrc
405. 12 Aaron
405. 12 TylerBur
413. 11 cougarscratch
413. 11 RC1998
413. 11 LolTreeMan
413. 11 Rūdolfs
417. 10 X cuber
417. 10 julio974
417. 10 WillyTheWizard
420. 9 ryguy3305
421. 8 DLXCubing
421. 8 Theta Twister
421. 8 Ami4747
421. 8 Burnsy101
421. 8 kumato
421. 8 Bart Van Eynde
421. 8 Legoball52
421. 8 DumplingMaster
429. 7 SoundBalloon
429. 7 Bonkashi
429. 7 IshanHM
429. 7 DMSCUBER
429. 7 KingCobble29
434. 6 TasseRasse
434. 6 FIREFOX229
434. 6 cubesrawesome
434. 6 twoj_stary_pijany
434. 6 LightFlame_
434. 6 austinruler
434. 6 Pangit
434. 6 zyrilcampo
434. 6 david_5647
434. 6 tcuber
444. 5 TheNoobCuber
444. 5 ColorfulPockets
446. 3 Nateman564



*3x3x3 blindfolded* (320)

1. 2591 sigalig
2. 2409 abunickabhi
3. 1991 G2013


Spoiler



4. 1979 MatsBergsten
5. 1914 Deri Nata Wijaya
6. 1840 Mike Hughey
7. 1806 Keenan Johnson
8. 1364 ican97
9. 1339 cubeshepherd
10. 1310 ichcubegern
11. 1265 Jacck
12. 1177 thecubingwizard
13. 1166 MattP98
14. 1162 Glomnipotent
15. 1064 speedcuber71
16. 1060 topppits
17. 1058 Shadowjockey
18. 1031 OJ Cubing
19. 988 T1_M0
20. 948 elimescube
21. 901 Bogdan
22. 898 vedroboev
23. 884 daniel lin
24. 880 denthebro
25. 859 pinser
26. 752 the super cuber
27. 744 Kit Clement
28. 719 SpartanSailor
29. 714 leudcfa
30. 702 buzzteam4
31. 701 tdm
32. 658 typo56
33. 655 dschieses
34. 627 Andrew_Rizo
35. 625 TheDubDubJr
36. 614 BradenTheMagician
37. 572 Oatch
38. 546 NathanaelCubes
39. 535 dhafin
40. 517 2016LAIL01
41. 509 h2f
42. 482 dnguyen2204
43. 476 2017LAMB06
44. 465 MCuber
45. 460 obelisk477
46. 458 Mcuber5
47. 457 TipsterTrickster 
48. 447 Lykos
49. 442 redoxxy
50. 437 Sean Hartman
51. 431 DGCubes
52. 410 BandedCubing101
53. 406 scylla
54. 401 obatake
55. 399 Underwatercuber
56. 395 Nikhil Soares
57. 392 Brendan Bakker
58. 390 TommyC
59. 375 lejitcuber
59. 375 Killernerd24
61. 373 arquillian
62. 351 Carterk
63. 332 RyuKagamine
63. 332 Elf
65. 329 Natanael
66. 324 Danila Ryabinin 
67. 322 CubicOreo
68. 318 Bubbagrub
69. 314 trav1
70. 313 Mawo Halto
71. 301 mrjames113083
72. 292 turtwig
73. 289 ComputerGuy365
74. 276 tolgakantarci
75. 270 Ontricus
76. 268 sam596
77. 262 Dream Cubing
78. 260 PugCuber
79. 250 Erik
80. 245 kji269
81. 243 Keroma12
82. 223 xyzzy
83. 222 M42
84. 219 read
85. 216 kbrune
86. 211 swankfukinc
87. 210 Mark Boyanowski
87. 210 dat1asiandude
89. 208 Neel Gore
90. 205 revAldoabedram
90. 205 Khairur Rachim
92. 202 Sixstringcal
93. 197 JoXCuber
94. 191 Nikhil George
95. 190 Nitheesh fmc
96. 185 xpoes
97. 184 RCTACameron
98. 181 DhruvA
99. 163 joshsailscga
100. 161 acchyutjolly26
101. 158 epride17
102. 157 JakubDrobny
102. 157 David ep
104. 155 Jmuncuber 
105. 150 Bertus
106. 148 YY
106. 148 bacyril
108. 147 Skullush
109. 142 Ethan Misteri
109. 142 Axel Lönnstedt
111. 141 FastCubeMaster
112. 139 Kerry_Creech
112. 139 InlandEmpireCuber
114. 137 Zeke Mackay
115. 135 jihu1011
116. 133 jaysammey777
117. 129 verdito
118. 125 Cooki348
119. 118 whatshisbucket
119. 118 PotatoesAreUs
121. 117 rooroo2006
122. 116 Cheunghao Tu
123. 114 daniel678
124. 111 AdrianD
125. 108 gavinz
125. 108 Jonsa87
127. 106 [email protected]
127. 106 GC1998
129. 105 AvGalen
130. 104 Jack Pfeifer
131. 102 AndrewRizo
131. 102 Dylan Swarts
133. 100 m24816
134. 99 Equivocal_
135. 98 YoniStrass
136. 97 One Wheel
137. 94 oskarinn
138. 90 Tommy Kiprillis
138. 90 JMHCubed
140. 86 FaTyl
141. 84 Alpha cuber
142. 83 Magdamini
143. 81 qwer13
143. 81 nevinscph
143. 81 chriscuber123
146. 80 zekecahill
147. 79 cubingidiot
147. 79 Kylegadj
149. 78 Mikael weiss
150. 77 MLGCubez
151. 76 Tx789
151. 76 1samko2345
153. 71 sqAree
154. 70 Christopher_Cabrera
155. 69 Spencer131
155. 69 mihnea3000
155. 69 SoundBalloon
158. 68 nms777
159. 66 Brayden Adams
160. 65 FaLoL
161. 64 brad711
162. 63 SimonK
162. 63 The Blockhead
164. 61 Pyra42
165. 60 az897
165. 60 Sue Doenim
167. 59 ColorfulPockets
168. 57 Guilhermehrc
168. 57 Zac04attack
170. 56 MaskCuber
170. 56 papasmurf
172. 55 OEcuber
173. 54 Gregory Alekseev
173. 54 hssandwich
173. 54 theos
176. 53 Prana
176. 53 YouCubing
178. 52 JustAnotherGenericCu
178. 52 boby_okta
180. 51 riley
180. 51 CyanSandwich
182. 50 Theo Leinad
182. 50 Corgos
182. 50 Andrew Rizo
182. 50 schapel
186. 49 Cuberstache
186. 49 Nitheesh 
186. 49 Tao Yu
186. 49 SpeedCubeReview
186. 49 Vexcrate
191. 48 therubikscombo
191. 48 asiahyoo1997
193. 47 Ingka Elzonamka
193. 47 chak
193. 47 Torch
193. 47 cuber2018
193. 47 tigermaxi
193. 47 DesertWolf
199. 46 uyneb2000
199. 46 mati-ice
201. 45 Mikel
201. 45 Rodzki27
201. 45 Jonah Jarvis
201. 45 Hashtagcuber
205. 44 oyyq99999
206. 43 RahmB
206. 43 Chris Van Der Brink
208. 42 yovliporat
208. 42 applezfall
208. 42 yoinneroid
208. 42 Nadav Rosett
212. 41 Nihahhat
212. 41 Ordway Persyn
214. 40 Bundles017
214. 40 Jami Viljanen
214. 40 zhangcy
217. 39 Cuz Red
217. 39 mycube
217. 39 NamanJ12
217. 39 not_kevin
217. 39 yghklvn
222. 38 paulcuber3
222. 38 GarethBert11
224. 37 FakeMMAP
224. 37 PixelWizard
224. 37 campos20
227. 35 Stubbi
228. 34 pjk
228. 34 Now3852
228. 34 Blizzard_Cubing
228. 34 BiscutDNF
228. 34 DGraciaRubik
233. 33 NarenRameshB
233. 33 dancing_jules
233. 33 CubingUnleashed
236. 31 HawaiiLife745
236. 31 MathNoobz
236. 31 Josh5271
236. 31 Katiedavies3103
236. 31 WACWCA
236. 31 Pranav Prabhu
236. 31 Solareon
236. 31 bhoffman492
244. 30 SloMoCubing
245. 29 Tijn Ezendam
246. 28 weatherman223
246. 28 Casper
248. 27 Wilhelm
248. 27 RandomDude
248. 27 AlwinR
251. 26 JustinTimeCuber
251. 26 CraZZ CFOP
251. 26 Selkie
251. 26 FishTalons
251. 26 [email protected]
256. 25 thederpydank
257. 24 Luke Messer
257. 24 Joliver_02
259. 23 jancsi02
260. 22 JackPurdum
260. 22 Rubiksdude4144
260. 22 LolTreeMan
260. 22 hotufos
264. 21 Xauxage
265. 19 lwhitecuber 
265. 19 Aerospry
265. 19 cuberrahul20
265. 19 F0ggyB0y
269. 18 AtticCraft
269. 18 Matt Hudon
269. 18 Aryan
269. 18 craccho
269. 18 YaaniMani
274. 17 OwenB
274. 17 gerzytet
274. 17 Alea
274. 17 CubicCubes
274. 17 prankman
274. 17 AdrianCubing
274. 17 Sandy
274. 17 Billabob
282. 16 Christopher Lai
282. 16 Trig0n
282. 16 Duncan Bannon
282. 16 RC1998
286. 15 Turkey vld
286. 15 ronaldm
286. 15 Skefull
289. 14 oneshot
289. 14 AidanNoogie
289. 14 [email protected]
289. 14 NolanDoes2x2
293. 12 CubingCrazy
293. 12 Dale Nash
293. 12 Omegacubing
293. 12 MrKuba600
297. 11 IshanHM
297. 11 M O
297. 11 MusiCuber
297. 11 [email protected]
301. 10 brunofclima
301. 10 arbivara
301. 10 Valken
301. 10 DumplingMaster
301. 10 BJTheUnknown
301. 10 CornerCutter
307. 9 Nateman564
307. 9 SirVivor
307. 9 georgescholey
307. 9 Justin Miner
307. 9 antirizarry1622
307. 9 Veeeec
307. 9 FIREFOX229
307. 9 GhostBear53
307. 9 Pangit
316. 8 EdubCubez
316. 8 RandomPerson84
316. 8 E-Cuber
319. 7 tyjamamkompaxd123
320. 5 Moreno van Rooijen



*4x4x4 blindfolded* (115)

1. 1189 MatsBergsten
2. 1133 abunickabhi
3. 1129 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4. 1064 sigalig
5. 956 Jacck
6. 661 Deri Nata Wijaya
7. 600 cubeshepherd
8. 580 OJ Cubing
9. 439 G2013
10. 422 T1_M0
11. 401 the super cuber
12. 363 pinser
13. 318 elimescube
14. 311 ican97
15. 302 MattP98
16. 300 Keenan Johnson
17. 255 tdm
18. 254 ComputerGuy365
19. 227 TommyC
20. 217 redoxxy
21. 201 Glomnipotent
22. 196 Killernerd24
23. 187 TipsterTrickster 
24. 186 typo56
25. 167 topppits
26. 165 buzzteam4
27. 161 Nikhil Soares
28. 139 Kit Clement
29. 127 Lykos
30. 110 Mark Boyanowski
30. 110 arquillian
32. 107 vedroboev
33. 100 DGCubes
33. 100 ichcubegern
35. 99 Elf
36. 96 Carterk
37. 95 M42
38. 92 thecubingwizard
39. 90 Shadowjockey
40. 84 Sean Hartman
40. 84 h2f
42. 77 FastCubeMaster
43. 70 TheDubDubJr
44. 67 Neel Gore
45. 65 kbrune
46. 64 dnguyen2204
47. 63 AdrianD
48. 59 sam596
49. 58 Mcuber5
50. 56 2017LAMB06
51. 54 BradenTheMagician
51. 54 dhafin
53. 51 dat1asiandude
54. 49 Dream Cubing
54. 49 Skullush
54. 49 Nikhil George
54. 49 PugCuber
58. 48 denthebro
59. 47 Andrew_Rizo
60. 45 jaysammey777
61. 44 nevinscph
62. 40 GC1998
63. 37 CyanSandwich
64. 35 verdito
65. 34 schapel
66. 32 Sixstringcal
67. 29 Khairur Rachim
68. 28 Cheunghao Tu
69. 27 daniel678
69. 27 MLGCubez
71. 24 SoundBalloon
71. 24 Jonsa87
71. 24 paulcuber3
74. 23 PixelWizard
74. 23 Keroma12
76. 22 Rodzki27
76. 22 YY
76. 22 AtticCraft
76. 22 leudcfa
80. 21 Stubbi
81. 20 BandedCubing101
82. 19 Sue Doenim
82. 19 [email protected]
84. 17 Torch
84. 17 turtwig
84. 17 YouCubing
84. 17 therubikscombo
88. 15 PotatoesAreUs
89. 14 MusiCuber
90. 12 Jack Pfeifer
90. 12 NolanDoes2x2
90. 12 oyyq99999
90. 12 E-Cuber
94. 11 Brayden Adams
94. 11 BJTheUnknown
94. 11 Underwatercuber
94. 11 chriscuber123
98. 10 IshanHM
98. 10 Magdamini
98. 10 Pangit
98. 10 FIREFOX229
98. 10 Jami Viljanen
98. 10 brad711
98. 10 NathanaelCubes
98. 10 trav1
106. 9 speedcuber71
106. 9 cuberrahul20
106. 9 hssandwich
109. 5 Alpha cuber
109. 5 Zeke Mackay
109. 5 Brendan Bakker
109. 5 Nateman564
113. 4 HawaiiLife745
114. 3 SimonK
115. 2 Valken



*5x5x5 blindfolded* (61)

1. 1045 MatsBergsten
2. 940 sigalig
3. 904 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4. 887 Jacck
5. 782 abunickabhi
6. 406 cubeshepherd
7. 350 the super cuber
8. 272 pinser
8. 272 T1_M0
10. 269 OJ Cubing
11. 227 G2013
12. 159 typo56
13. 156 Deri Nata Wijaya
14. 146 Killernerd24
15. 134 h2f
16. 123 elimescube
17. 108 CyanSandwich
18. 97 arquillian
19. 96 TipsterTrickster 
20. 90 Glomnipotent
21. 82 thecubingwizard
22. 74 MattP98
23. 69 Mark Boyanowski
24. 65 ican97
25. 64 TommyC
26. 53 sam596
27. 50 Sean Hartman
28. 46 redoxxy
28. 46 ComputerGuy365
30. 45 nevinscph
30. 45 Carterk
32. 35 Dream Cubing
33. 30 buzzteam4
34. 29 AdrianD
35. 26 Sixstringcal
35. 26 Underwatercuber
37. 25 Nikhil Soares
37. 25 hssandwich
39. 23 SloMoCubing
40. 20 Keenan Johnson
41. 14 MusiCuber
42. 13 ShortPanda
42. 13 vedroboev
42. 13 Jack Pfeifer
42. 13 Lykos
42. 13 BJTheUnknown
47. 12 cuberrahul20
47. 12 NolanDoes2x2
47. 12 Pangit
47. 12 FIREFOX229
51. 11 denthebro
51. 11 M42
53. 8 Shadowjockey
54. 5 MLGCubez
54. 5 Erik
54. 5 Keroma12
57. 4 Elf
57. 4 IshanHM
57. 4 kbrune
60. 3 jaysammey777
61. 1 dnguyen2204



*6x6x6 blindfolded* (29)

1. 781 MatsBergsten
2. 736 Mike Hughey
3. 666 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 323 abunickabhi
5. 304 sigalig
6. 105 Killernerd24
7. 85 cubeshepherd
8. 58 T1_M0
9. 57 Glomnipotent
9. 57 G2013
11. 45 Underwatercuber
11. 45 Sixstringcal
13. 41 OJ Cubing
14. 39 Carterk
15. 37 YY
16. 28 nevinscph
16. 28 TommyC
18. 24 SloMoCubing
19. 20 Sean Hartman
20. 15 Brendan Bakker
20. 15 Jack Pfeifer
20. 15 AdrianD
20. 15 redoxxy
24. 14 EdubCubez
24. 14 BJTheUnknown
24. 14 CyanSandwich
24. 14 FIREFOX229
24. 14 Pangit
24. 14 cuberrahul20



*7x7x7 blindfolded* (22)

1. 745 MatsBergsten
2. 707 Mike Hughey
3. 517 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 261 sigalig
5. 149 abunickabhi
6. 71 YY
7. 50 Sixstringcal
7. 50 Underwatercuber
9. 31 Killernerd24
10. 23 owensiege
11. 18 Carterk
11. 18 Jack Pfeifer
13. 17 Pangit
13. 17 FIREFOX229
15. 16 BJTheUnknown
15. 16 Brendan Bakker
15. 16 EdubCubez
15. 16 David ep
19. 15 CyanSandwich
19. 15 T1_M0
19. 15 nevinscph
19. 15 cuberrahul20



*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* (145)

1. 1458 MatsBergsten
2. 1455 Deri Nata Wijaya
3. 1237 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4. 1133 sigalig
5. 1010 cubeshepherd
6. 913 the super cuber
7. 867 Jacck
8. 682 abunickabhi
9. 486 kamilprzyb
10. 409 Lykos
10. 409 T1_M0
12. 376 AdrianD
13. 373 MattP98
14. 306 Carterk
15. 281 Mark Boyanowski
16. 255 typo56
17. 232 redoxxy
18. 222 G2013
19. 183 Keroma12
20. 154 pinser
21. 152 vedroboev
22. 128 Killernerd24
23. 127 buzzteam4
24. 123 Keenan Johnson
25. 121 Bogdan
26. 119 sam596
27. 117 Nikhil Soares
28. 110 h2f
29. 109 arquillian
30. 108 Bubbagrub
31. 103 elimescube
32. 102 MCuber
33. 97 Andrew_Rizo
34. 95 Shadowjockey
35. 93 ican97
35. 93 Underwatercuber
37. 91 dnguyen2204
37. 91 Sean Hartman
39. 83 Kit Clement
40. 80 ichcubegern
40. 80 DhruvA
42. 79 revAldoabedram
43. 78 CyanSandwich
44. 75 jaysammey777
45. 71 PugCuber
45. 71 OJ Cubing
47. 70 TheDubDubJr
48. 68 TipsterTrickster 
49. 63 BradenTheMagician
49. 63 speedcuber71
51. 61 Natanael
51. 61 GC1998
53. 58 SpartanSailor
54. 56 thecubingwizard
55. 53 Elf
56. 48 dhafin
57. 47 denthebro
58. 46 rooroo2006
59. 44 Jonsa87
60. 41 paulcuber3
60. 41 Oatch
62. 40 2017LAMB06
63. 37 turtwig
64. 36 Erik
64. 36 DGCubes
66. 35 InlandEmpireCuber
67. 34 verdito
68. 33 MusiCuber
69. 32 Brayden Adams
70. 31 boby_okta
71. 29 bacyril
71. 29 Mastercuber04
71. 29 Pyra42
71. 29 TommyC
71. 29 Cooki348
71. 29 brad711
77. 28 Alpha cuber
78. 27 FaTyl
78. 27 MLGCubez
78. 27 Axel Lönnstedt
78. 27 NathanaelCubes
82. 26 leudcfa
83. 25 Ontricus
83. 25 obelisk477
85. 24 trippptrs
85. 24 Dylan Swarts
87. 23 FaLoL
87. 23 YoniStrass
89. 22 BleachedTurtle
90. 21 Ethan Epstein
90. 21 Josh5271
90. 21 RyuKagamine
93. 20 Sue Doenim
93. 20 dat1asiandude
95. 19 Mikel
95. 19 therubikscombo
95. 19 topppits
95. 19 FastCubeMaster
99. 18 DesertWolf
99. 18 yovliporat
99. 18 Kerry_Creech
99. 18 Bundles017
99. 18 Mawo Halto
104. 17 joshsailscga
104. 17 Jack Pfeifer
104. 17 EdubCubez
104. 17 Zeke Mackay
104. 17 Sixstringcal
109. 16 Solareon
109. 16 Torch
109. 16 mati-ice
109. 16 Glomnipotent
109. 16 Danila Ryabinin 
109. 16 DalDal
115. 15 HawaiiLife745
115. 15 BJTheUnknown
115. 15 ComputerGuy365
115. 15 David ep
115. 15 cubingidiot
115. 15 Dream Cubing
115. 15 Corgos
122. 10 BandedCubing101
123. 9 yoinneroid
123. 9 [email protected]
125. 7 Theo Leinad
125. 7 Jami Viljanen
125. 7 Zac04attack
128. 6 bhoffman492
128. 6 BiscutDNF
128. 6 m24816
128. 6 [email protected]
128. 6 Mcuber5
128. 6 tyjamamkompaxd123
128. 6 CubingUnleashed
128. 6 cuberrahul20
128. 6 qwer13
128. 6 Cuberstache
128. 6 Blizzard_Cubing
128. 6 NoProblemCubing
128. 6 gavinz
141. 5 Cheunghao Tu
141. 5 E-Cuber
141. 5 Brendan Bakker
141. 5 muchacho
141. 5 One Wheel


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2019)

*3x3x3 one-handed* (722)

1. 5426 ichcubegern
2. 4845 2017LAMB06
3. 4699 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4. 4342 OriginalUsername
5. 4120 Jscuber
6. 4111 abunickabhi
7. 3974 DGCubes
8. 3927 mihnea3000
9. 3924 lejitcuber
10. 3892 tdm
11. 3859 AidanNoogie
12. 3816 ARandomCuber
13. 3654 jancsi02
14. 3520 Shadowjockey
15. 3395 asacuber
16. 3382 xyzzy
17. 3352 Glomnipotent
18. 3234 typeman5
19. 3181 Marcus Siu
20. 3143 sigalig
21. 3139 Luke Garrett
21. 3139 MCuber
23. 3047 TheDubDubJr
24. 2952 BradenTheMagician
25. 2902 NathanaelCubes
26. 2801 DhruvA
27. 2796 turtwig
28. 2722 cuberkid10
29. 2700 speedcuber71
30. 2546 cubeshepherd
31. 2464 Bogdan
32. 2463 Ethan Horspool
33. 2223 Ianwubby
34. 2146 CubicOreo
35. 2136 GenTheThief
36. 2111 begiuli65
36. 2111 2016LAIL01
38. 2094 leudcfa
39. 2044 MattP98
40. 2021 tigermaxi
41. 1954 leomannen
42. 1945 MartinN13
43. 1933 Khairur Rachim
44. 1930 tolgakantarci
45. 1913 Zeke Mackay
46. 1892 Sixstringcal
47. 1886 Magdamini
48. 1880 [email protected]
49. 1878 T1_M0
50. 1798 asiahyoo1997
51. 1777 speedcube.insta
52. 1747 Keenan Johnson
53. 1732 yghklvn
53. 1732 OJ Cubing
55. 1730 MrKuba600
56. 1718 vedroboev
57. 1696 mrjames113083
58. 1675 obelisk477
59. 1632 tJardigradHe
60. 1620 buzzteam4
61. 1565 G2013
62. 1526 Keroma12
63. 1523 Kylegadj
64. 1503 AdrianCubing
65. 1485 Nikhil Soares
66. 1420 Josh5271
67. 1418 oskarinn
68. 1385 Leo Annett
69. 1382 Kit Clement
70. 1377 swankfukinc
71. 1339 typo56
72. 1301 Mike Hughey
73. 1300 Mcuber5
74. 1271 applezfall
75. 1270 Ontricus
76. 1248 Underwatercuber
77. 1241 Sean Hartman
78. 1228 uesyuu
79. 1221 dat1asiandude
80. 1193 Astral Cubing 
81. 1192 Elf
82. 1183 Mark Boyanowski
82. 1183 Moreno van Rooijen
84. 1163 Cooki348
85. 1157 JoXCuber
86. 1155 muchacho
87. 1133 trav1
88. 1127 Bubbagrub
89. 1122 ExultantCarn
90. 1093 Dream Cubing
91. 1080 InlandEmpireCuber
92. 1049 Aerospry
93. 1046 RCTACameron
94. 1044 Keith Maben
94. 1044 Metallic Silver
96. 1041 aaron paskow
97. 1003 Nitheesh fmc
98. 999 Dylan Swarts
99. 992 jihu1011
100. 976 Lykos
101. 915 Rubiksdude4144
102. 904 Kerry_Creech
103. 888 Alea
104. 881 the super cuber
105. 877 CubingwithChris
106. 871 Zac04attack
107. 864 sleipnir
108. 841 Elo13
108. 841 Tanki_cubed
110. 828 epride17
111. 823 E-Cuber
112. 820 xpoes
113. 818 TommyC
114. 815 Manatee 10235
115. 804 Jami Viljanen
116. 795 Toothcraver55
117. 794 1samko2345
118. 787 sam596
119. 773 bacyril
120. 735 boroc226han
121. 733 Natanael
122. 732 ColorfulPockets
123. 714 Andrew_Rizo
124. 709 AhmetYG
125. 707 Turkey vld
126. 699 Axel Lönnstedt
127. 698 Awesomesaucer
128. 696 weatherman223
129. 680 Neb
130. 679 The Blockhead
131. 677 Katiedavies3103
132. 675 miasponseller
133. 672 Erik
134. 670 Jack Pfeifer
135. 660 JackPurdum
136. 657 arquillian
137. 656 JakubDrobny
138. 647 ican97
139. 646 [email protected]
140. 641 [email protected]
141. 636 thejerber44
142. 594 Deri Nata Wijaya
143. 593 Jonsa87
144. 568 THowlett
145. 565 RyuKagamine
146. 559 kilwap147
147. 556 HawaiiLife745
148. 550 [email protected]
149. 549 EdubCubez
150. 544 BMcCl1
151. 541 Schmizee
152. 538 [email protected]
153. 536 Pixaler
154. 533 TipsterTrickster 
155. 531 DCG
156. 525 Cheunghao Tu
157. 524 Cuberstache
158. 518 sqAree
159. 517 Daniel Johnson
160. 516 Jacck
161. 514 redoxxy
162. 511 Arnav Arora
163. 509 CornerCutter
164. 507 2018JAIN01
165. 505 NoProblemCubing
166. 504 V.Kochergin
167. 499 WorldoBlocks
168. 498 frosty_cuber
169. 497 cuber3141592
170. 490 Danila Ryabinin 
171. 488 Carterk
172. 486 One Wheel
173. 485 qwer13
174. 482 Marco21
175. 481 Kenneth Svendson
176. 474 PlatonCuber
177. 468 Stubbi
177. 468 TSTwist
179. 462 Ali161102
180. 454 Mackenzie Dy
180. 454 Valken
182. 453 PugCuber
183. 452 TheodorNordstrand
184. 446 julio974
185. 444 d4m1no
186. 443 SirVivor
187. 439 Oatch
188. 433 Petro Leum
189. 428 Avinash
189. 428 Zman04
191. 419 JustAnotherGenericCu
192. 418 Tx789
193. 413 Lachlan Stephens
194. 409 janelle
195. 404 Tommy Kiprillis
196. 403 GarethBert11
197. 400 Nikhil George
197. 400 PotatoesAreUs
199. 399 F0ggyB0y
200. 398 acchyutjolly26
201. 395 dhafin
202. 392 SirAD
203. 386 KylerWoods
204. 385 SpartanSailor
205. 380 MeshuggahX
206. 377 JustinTimeCuber
207. 371 RobinCube
208. 369 Kered
209. 366 DumplingMaster
210. 365 Clément B.
211. 361 Petri Krzywacki
212. 360 Allagos
213. 354 Emir Yusuf
214. 350 therubikscombo
215. 345 MattheoDW
215. 345 Paarth Chhabra
217. 342 FaLoL
217. 342 Matt Hudon
219. 341 Kyleadj
220. 339 TheNoobCuber
220. 339 thederpydank
222. 337 papasmurf
223. 333 SloMoCubing
223. 333 Fred Lang
225. 332 wuque man 
226. 331 Chris Van Der Brink
227. 326 Pyra42
228. 324 Angry_Mob
229. 321 TasseRasse
230. 319 Aryan
231. 317 SpeedCubeReview
231. 317 Hargun02
233. 316 Ethan Misteri
233. 316 NarenRameshB
235. 314 nms777
235. 314 João Santos
237. 310 Bertus
238. 309 cubingidiot
239. 305 Mawo Halto
239. 305 thunderbell cuber
241. 303 MathNoobz
242. 302 RandomPerson84
243. 301 M42
244. 294 Sue Doenim
244. 294 m24816
244. 294 gavinz
247. 293 Agguzi
248. 292 SimonK
249. 291 AvGalen
250. 290 joshsailscga
251. 289 Alpha cuber
252. 288 Pranav Prabhu
253. 287 Lumej
254. 286 dnguyen2204
255. 285 Nihahhat
256. 283 yaboiwierdal
257. 282 Thom S.
257. 282 Abhi
259. 280 Martin Fronescu 
259. 280 camcuber
261. 279 boby_okta
262. 277 [email protected]
263. 274 dycocubix
264. 272 RileyN23
264. 272 Mikael weiss
266. 270 kumato
267. 267 revAldoabedram
268. 264 Christopher_Cabrera
268. 264 tavery343
268. 264 CraZZ CFOP
271. 263 NolanDoes2x2
272. 262 zekecahill
273. 261 jaysammey777
274. 260 DaniëlKassab1
275. 259 Guilhermehrc
275. 259 CeeEhllCuber
277. 256 zhangcy
278. 253 MLGCubez
279. 252 Slushy Cuber YT
280. 250 Skullush
281. 248 bugybunny
281. 248 João Vinicius
281. 248 YoniStrass
284. 247 Islam Kitiev
285. 246 RifleCat
286. 245 fun at the joy
287. 244 The Cubinator
288. 234 BrianJ
288. 234 h2f
290. 233 RahmB
291. 227 yovliporat
292. 226 FastCubeMaster
293. 225 verdito
293. 225 John Kim
295. 224 hssandwich
296. 222 Ami4747
297. 221 Coeur de feu
298. 220 FakeMMAP
299. 217 Eric Lentzon
299. 217 Ecuasamurai
299. 217 rubiks coobs
302. 216 GC1998
302. 216 bennettstouder
302. 216 KingCobble29
305. 214 david_5647
306. 209 BandedCubing101
307. 208 UnknownCanvas
307. 208 ComputerGuy365
309. 206 Torch
310. 204 PeterH2N
311. 202 lwhitecuber 
312. 201 Jonah Jarvis
312. 201 denthebro
314. 199 hotufos
314. 199 scylla
314. 199 bhoffman492
317. 198 Moonwink Cuber
318. 197 LolTreeMan
319. 196 Shane724
319. 196 brad711
319. 196 YouCubing
319. 196 not_kevin
323. 195 Trexrush1
324. 193 audiophile121
325. 191 chriscuber123
326. 190 WombatWarrior17
327. 189 giorgi
328. 188 WACWCA
329. 186 MiguelinKali
329. 186 TigaJun
329. 186 vorherrscher
329. 186 PixelWizard
333. 185 PlayFun555
334. 184 EdubCubes
335. 182 [email protected]
335. 182 Odder
337. 180 3x3x5
337. 180 MichaelNielsen
337. 180 Neel Gore
340. 178 Aamirhaha
341. 177 jason3141
342. 176 Federico Da Fonseca
343. 175 Lennon Dorsey
343. 175 Christopher Lai
345. 174 1everythingm
346. 172 Amelia Cheng
346. 172 MusiCuber
348. 170 Ghost Cuber 
349. 169 antirizarry1622
350. 168 TheCubingAddict980
351. 165 Spencer131
352. 164 daniel678
353. 163 Dale Nash
354. 162 a3533
355. 160 X cuber
356. 158 Nazib
356. 158 arbivara
358. 156 Christian Foyle
359. 155 Brendan Bakker
359. 155 YY
359. 155 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
362. 153 YaaniMani
363. 152 Parker Z
364. 151 CubeStack_Official
365. 150 JMHCubed
366. 148 craccho
366. 148 Artyom Shevchenko
368. 146 colegemuth
369. 144 SpareBrains
369. 144 MaskCuber
371. 141 Ryan Wu
372. 140 Babcga
373. 139 Duncan Bannon
373. 139 Cpimtong
375. 138 Willi
376. 137 Sandy
377. 136 Michael DeLaRosa
378. 135 James Hake
379. 134 Selkie
380. 133 Elysian_Hunter
381. 131 Nadav Rosett
381. 131 Zafimi
383. 130 MegaminxMan
384. 129 Bundles017
385. 128 Now3852
386. 127 Color Cuber
386. 127 Sub1Hour
388. 126 Omegacubing
389. 125 Alex Carlson
390. 124 Andrew_Douzenis
391. 123 Hero
392. 122 Burnsy101
392. 122 MatsBergsten
394. 121 NamanJ12
394. 121 TwisterCuber
396. 120 rooroo2006
396. 120 blacksantaa
396. 120 Mastercuber04
399. 119 Barinerturan
399. 119 ukulelekid
399. 119 Hashtagcuber
402. 118 pjk
403. 117 Nicholas Kang
404. 116 pistuhilsunakjawa
404. 116 Parker Z
404. 116 matthew wilbur
407. 115 Cheng
408. 114 CubingRF
408. 114 kbrune
410. 113 uyneb2000
410. 113 Sean_Moran
410. 113 teboecubes
413. 112 minkyu.shin
414. 111 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
414. 111 Some_Dude
416. 110 Fazito
416. 110 Cuz Red
416. 110 AndreyChe
419. 108 sahil
419. 108 nevinscph
421. 107 VDel_234_
422. 106 Brayden Adams
422. 106 georgescholey
422. 106 LowSkill
422. 106 Hróar Hrólfsson
426. 105 Wilhelm
426. 105 Varun Mohanraj
426. 105 Cory516
429. 103 masta
430. 102 David ep
431. 100 Nitheesh 
431. 100 DGraciaRubik
433. 99 pga2002
434. 98 CubicCubes
434. 98 BJTheUnknown
434. 98 Bonkashi
434. 98 Patrick Fischer
438. 97 Kevmin
439. 96 sadiqahmed
440. 95 CJK
440. 95 Nicole2w
442. 94 2180161
442. 94 kingb1rd
444. 93 SolveThatCube
445. 92 riley
445. 92 Puggins1
445. 92 mvpcuber47
445. 92 Andrew Rizo
449. 91 yoinneroid
449. 91 BHCubing
449. 91 OwenB
452. 89 AlwinR
452. 89 Darii
454. 88 Dy Max Cuber
455. 87 EthanSCubing
455. 87 SoundBalloon
457. 86 Jmuncuber 
457. 86 BiscutDNF
459. 85 SuperCheese
459. 85 JL Cubing
459. 85 Milesb95
462. 84 derek_981
463. 83 Russell Bilinski
463. 83 paulcuber3
465. 82 farrel2106
465. 82 hakatashi
465. 82 Algy Cuber
465. 82 Yoshi Cuber
469. 80 Tim Rinehart
470. 79 Ian Pang
470. 79 [email protected]
470. 79 Solareon
473. 78 Logan
474. 77 Little Sunrise
474. 77 ROEVOSS
474. 77 Statiic
477. 75 Aaditya Sikder
477. 75 Kris Gonnella
477. 75 Veeec
477. 75 Coinman_
481. 74 [email protected]
481. 74 Zachie Chan
481. 74 Alex Benham
484. 73 Veeeec
484. 73 speedsolver05
484. 73 asdf
487. 72 Thrasher989
487. 72 Caleb/spooderskewb
487. 72 SorinT
487. 72 Corgos
487. 72 mycube
487. 72 Aleki
493. 71 farrel.arp
493. 71 Bart Van Eynde
493. 71 Bob_Ewell
496. 70 tyjamamkompaxd123
497. 69 WillyTheWizard 
497. 69 SurfFee
499. 68 owenman
499. 68 OEcuber
499. 68 NitronCubes
502. 67 [email protected]
502. 67 oyyq99999
504. 66 Rodzki27
505. 65 JohnTheG21
505. 65 Smudged Cuber
507. 64 Juicejam
507. 64 26doober
509. 63 RandomDude
509. 63 brunofclima
509. 63 TeddyCubes
509. 63 Legomanz
513. 62 Woodman567
513. 62 PingPongCuber
513. 62 bgcatfan
513. 62 Nikita
517. 61 Corner Twist Cubing
518. 60 SparkSpeed
519. 59 Tanay Kapadia
519. 59 AdamRubiksCubed
519. 59 Poketube6681
519. 59 Owen Roush
519. 59 marcobelotti
524. 58 georgeanderre
524. 58 [email protected]
526. 56 MrLunarWolf
526. 56 ShortPanda
526. 56 Dragos Cadariu
529. 54 NoName...
529. 54 tuga88
529. 54 neslingn
529. 54 [email protected]
533. 53 AMCuber
533. 53 Armenian cuber
535. 52 julefa
535. 52 cuber314159
535. 52 Mikel
535. 52 averyja17
539. 51 Ayaan
539. 51 Casper
539. 51 CuberCuber
539. 51 ToastasaurusCuber
539. 51 Jasala
539. 51 Nisheeth
539. 51 Legoball52
539. 51 DesertWolf
539. 51 CubingTaco44
539. 51 carsonjf8
549. 50 Faheem
549. 50 Joliver_02
551. 49 owensiege
551. 49 [email protected]
551. 49 yudo.r
551. 49 Aerma
555. 48 [email protected]
555. 48 [email protected]
555. 48 carson holder
558. 47 VJW
558. 47 Trig0n
560. 46 pompi710
561. 45 PlatonDranchuk
561. 45 Zach Clark
563. 44 HighQualityCollection
564. 43 Brendobdawg
564. 43 PrajNK
564. 43 Nazneen
564. 43 [email protected]
568. 42 Amelia
569. 41 quirkster
570. 40 JDcuber
570. 40 larosh12
570. 40 BerserkFrog 
573. 39 CaptainB
573. 39 Ryan Paroz
573. 39 dancing_jules
573. 39 Liam Wadek
577. 38 Wriiglly
577. 38 Parke187
577. 38 Matthewz1c
577. 38 blindsighted
577. 38 DLXCubing
582. 37 Ingka Elzonamka
583. 36 DalDal
583. 36 mati-ice
583. 36 can
583. 36 Balder
583. 36 Rūdolfs
583. 36 luki446
589. 33 [email protected]
589. 33 LostGent
589. 33 Cuber/Drummer
592. 32 tkern
592. 32 Aaron
594. 31 trippptrs
594. 31 Konrad Henry
594. 31 Jan 
594. 31 TM65789
598. 30 Puggins
598. 30 jaym-er
598. 30 AtticCraft
598. 30 20luky3
598. 30 Q-ber
603. 29 vextorite
603. 29 rubik2005
603. 29 knexfan0011
606. 28 Xauxage
606. 28 vilkkuti25
606. 28 campos20
606. 28 Teemu
606. 28 kji269
606. 28 cubingchemist
612. 27 genius0717
613. 26 freshcuber.de
614. 25 Dhruva Shaw
614. 25 tnk351
614. 25 Super382946
614. 25 austinruler
614. 25 AND1000
619. 24 Jiaqi Wu
619. 24 Nora
619. 24 jsgamemaker
619. 24 Blizzard_Cubing
623. 23 vinylc2h3
623. 23 Damen Gambit
623. 23 ErikCR
623. 23 Pfannkuchener
623. 23 SophieCubes
623. 23 Caleb/ spooderskewb
629. 22 Jamon
629. 22 DatFatCat137
629. 22 nihadahd
632. 21 Necross
632. 21 Dynamic Waluigi
632. 21 squashy_cuber
632. 21 Jonasrox09
636. 20 JC Cuber
636. 20 Prem The Cuber
636. 20 PyraMaster
636. 20 cubingchemister18
636. 20 CubingCrazy
641. 19 Onitofu
641. 19 TylerBur
641. 19 Assaf Shaham
644. 18 Braxtin Moss
644. 18 GCubing
646. 17 zhawk
646. 17 kprox1994
646. 17 tcuber
646. 17 whatshisbucket
646. 17 GatorBait276
651. 16 MELIKESCAKES
651. 16 Lili Martin
651. 16 tj.k8386
651. 16 xbrandationx
655. 15 M O
655. 15 MarixPix
655. 15 The Cubix
655. 15 Benji
655. 15 dean_clockisthebestevent
655. 15 BlueberryCuber
655. 15 LightFlame_
662. 14 VTCubers
662. 14 [email protected]
662. 14 Myotis
662. 14 Doofnoofer
662. 14 monkinator1115
667. 13 MJCuber05
667. 13 J2
667. 13 ryguy3305
670. 12 devon
670. 12 Vlogger088 
670. 12 Aadil- ali
673. 11 iShruthi
673. 11 Caleb
673. 11 Gx Cuber
673. 11 WillyTheWizard
673. 11 daniel
673. 11 cubesrawesome
673. 11 xander3
673. 11 [email protected]
673. 11 Bandamo
673. 11 Levi
683. 10 rodriguize
683. 10 Gws
683. 10 cubestar11
686. 9 CubingUnleashed
686. 9 Marcceello
686. 9 MuckPie
686. 9 SomeKid2369
686. 9 Nateman564
686. 9 gracenai
686. 9 Bronku
693. 8 FaTyl
693. 8 CM Cubes
693. 8 Cornertwist
693. 8 cuber2018
693. 8 Luke Messer
698. 7 Itsmethebee
698. 7 goidlon
698. 7 Reizii_
698. 7 keebruce
698. 7 Ender436
698. 7 Jozo_Berk
698. 7 Ice_Cuber
705. 6 victor
705. 6 ILikeCubes
705. 6 EdubCubing_
705. 6 CubicChipmunk
705. 6 Passcraft
705. 6 cougarscratch
705. 6 CBcuber86
705. 6 JRL30500
713. 5 DMSCUBER
713. 5 cuberrahul20
713. 5 ganmanchan 
713. 5 FPermthecuber
713. 5 CompleteCubing
713. 5 I love cubes
713. 5 CubingisLife
713. 5 StarlilywolfCubes
713. 5 IshanHM
713. 5 Pangit



*3x3x3 With feet* (183)

1. 645 OriginalUsername
2. 569 Bubbagrub
3. 478 DhruvA


Spoiler



4. 461 BradenTheMagician
5. 460 cubeshepherd
6. 430 Shadowjockey
7. 417 Mike Hughey
8. 408 ichcubegern
9. 378 Luke Garrett
10. 342 DGCubes
11. 288 MartinN13
12. 269 tJardigradHe
13. 244 AdrianCubing
14. 243 One Wheel
15. 240 JoXCuber
16. 225 abunickabhi
17. 215 redoxxy
18. 207 T1_M0
19. 206 asacuber
20. 199 ARandomCuber
21. 188 GenTheThief
22. 184 Kenneth Svendson
23. 157 Nikhil Soares
24. 136 TommyC
25. 120 dat1asiandude
26. 116 Sean Hartman
27. 115 sigalig
28. 109 RyuKagamine
29. 107 Underwatercuber
30. 106 V.Kochergin
31. 105 TheDubDubJr
32. 100 MattP98
33. 92 Alpha cuber
34. 91 SloMoCubing
35. 89 typo56
36. 87 InlandEmpireCuber
37. 85 JMHCubed
38. 82 Zeke Mackay
39. 80 TipsterTrickster 
40. 78 OJ Cubing
40. 78 Leo Annett
40. 78 arquillian
43. 77 HawaiiLife745
44. 76 Zac04attack
45. 75 MLGCubez
46. 71 Nihahhat
47. 69 Lykos
48. 62 RCTACameron
49. 58 The Blockhead
50. 54 Jacck
51. 53 Jack Pfeifer
52. 52 Kit Clement
52. 52 Nadav Rosett
54. 51 Christopher_Cabrera
55. 50 Sue Doenim
56. 48 therubikscombo
57. 47 the super cuber
58. 46 Tommy Kiprillis
58. 46 Elo13
60. 43 Neb
61. 42 jaysammey777
62. 37 lejitcuber
62. 37 hssandwich
64. 33 Tx789
65. 32 João Vinicius
66. 31 cuberkid10
67. 29 asiahyoo1997
68. 28 YouCubing
68. 28 rooroo2006
68. 28 MaskCuber
71. 27 João Santos
71. 27 zekecahill
73. 26 CubicOreo
73. 26 Torch
75. 25 dycocubix
76. 24 Cuberstache
76. 24 DesertWolf
78. 23 Hashtagcuber
78. 23 daniel678
80. 22 Kevmin
80. 22 Cpimtong
80. 22 MCuber
83. 21 CraZZ CFOP
83. 21 [email protected]
83. 21 Varun Mohanraj
83. 21 dhafin
83. 21 MichaelNielsen
88. 20 Keenan Johnson
88. 20 Sixstringcal
88. 20 yoinneroid
88. 20 kvscuber
88. 20 Erik
93. 19 WorldoBlocks
93. 19 masta
93. 19 leudcfa
93. 19 aaron paskow
93. 19 Solareon
93. 19 AlwinR
99. 18 E-Cuber
99. 18 CJK
99. 18 jihu1011
102. 17 uesyuu
102. 17 brunofclima
102. 17 Martin Fronescu 
102. 17 G2013
106. 16 Cuz Red
106. 16 xyzzy
106. 16 2017LAMB06
109. 15 1samko2345
109. 15 PixelWizard
109. 15 begiuli65
109. 15 boby_okta
109. 15 Kerry_Creech
109. 15 Joliver_02
115. 14 tigermaxi
115. 14 MusiCuber
115. 14 bennettstouder
115. 14 Jscuber
115. 14 Marcus Siu
115. 14 Alea
115. 14 Bertus
122. 13 brad711
122. 13 Eric Lentzon
124. 12 xpoes
124. 12 AtticCraft
126. 11 Cooki348
126. 11 Omegacubing
126. 11 wuque man 
126. 11 Carterk
126. 11 Parker Z
126. 11 Parker Z
126. 11 boroc226han
133. 10 Nicole2w
133. 10 SimonK
133. 10 miasponseller
133. 10 mihnea3000
133. 10 NathanaelCubes
133. 10 vedroboev
139. 9 Astral Cubing 
139. 9 Pyra42
139. 9 FastCubeMaster
139. 9 tdm
143. 7 RifleCat
143. 7 PugCuber
143. 7 Ghost Cuber 
143. 7 turtwig
143. 7 Tanki_cubed
143. 7 trippptrs
143. 7 TSTwist
143. 7 Daniel Johnson
143. 7 [email protected]
152. 6 cuberrahul20
152. 6 NarenRameshB
152. 6 NoProblemCubing
152. 6 cubingidiot
152. 6 applezfall
152. 6 dnguyen2204
152. 6 sam596
152. 6 denthebro
152. 6 Jami Viljanen
152. 6 Matt Hudon
152. 6 DaniëlKassab1
152. 6 Chris Van Der Brink
152. 6 Ianwubby
152. 6 lwhitecuber 
152. 6 colegemuth
152. 6 Rūdolfs
168. 5 [email protected]
168. 5 Zachie Chan
168. 5 david_5647
168. 5 quirkster
168. 5 ican97
168. 5 Axel Lönnstedt
168. 5 Dylan Swarts
168. 5 Brayden Adams
168. 5 Coeur de feu
168. 5 Ali161102
168. 5 IshanHM
168. 5 camcuber
168. 5 Sub1Hour
168. 5 2018JAIN01
168. 5 rubiks coobs
168. 5 Natanael



*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (283)

1. 1089 abunickabhi
2. 990 thecubingwizard
3. 937 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4. 910 ichcubegern
5. 870 speedcuber71
6. 837 cubeshepherd
7. 820 Shadowjockey
8. 779 Bogdan
9. 628 TheDubDubJr
10. 619 Marcus Siu
11. 532 bacyril
12. 515 MatsBergsten
13. 503 InlandEmpireCuber
14. 443 lejitcuber
15. 400 CubingwithChris
16. 397 vedroboev
17. 393 G2013
18. 391 The Blockhead
19. 367 DGCubes
20. 354 sigalig
21. 345 swankfukinc
22. 344 Nikhil Soares
23. 271 speedcube.insta
24. 270 MattP98
25. 265 JoXCuber
26. 255 T1_M0
26. 255 Natanael
28. 234 Kit Clement
29. 219 Keenan Johnson
30. 215 MCuber
31. 207 tdm
32. 191 Jacck
33. 187 begiuli65
34. 180 tJardigradHe
35. 179 Elf
35. 179 DhruvA
37. 167 Luke Garrett
37. 167 Moreno van Rooijen
39. 164 xyzzy
40. 160 Zeke Mackay
41. 157 AvGalen
42. 142 Dream Cubing
43. 136 arquillian
44. 134 whatshisbucket
44. 134 Competition Cuber
46. 133 OJ Cubing
47. 132 Glomnipotent
48. 131 SpartanSailor
49. 128 Rubiksdude4144
49. 128 Ontricus
51. 127 Kenneth Svendson
52. 119 Fred Lang
53. 106 KylerWoods
54. 105 buzzteam4
55. 101 Danila Ryabinin 
56. 98 Josh5271
57. 91 2017LAMB06
58. 88 Sean Hartman
59. 87 Bertus
60. 86 Ianwubby
61. 85 SloMoCubing
62. 84 TommyC
62. 84 therubikscombo
64. 80 Erik
65. 75 jaysammey777
66. 74 YY
67. 73 TipsterTrickster 
68. 72 nms777
69. 70 Underwatercuber
70. 69 LolTreeMan
71. 66 theos
71. 66 Valken
73. 65 MathNoobz
73. 65 boby_okta
75. 62 OriginalUsername
76. 61 Jonah Jarvis
77. 60 Skullush
77. 60 Khairur Rachim
79. 58 dhafin
80. 57 Sixstringcal
81. 56 Dylan Swarts
82. 55 PlatonCuber
83. 54 JakubDrobny
84. 53 Ami4747
84. 53 Axel Lönnstedt
84. 53 the super cuber
87. 52 NarenRameshB
87. 52 brad711
89. 51 Christopher_Cabrera
90. 50 PugCuber
90. 50 Jmuncuber 
92. 49 Magdamini
92. 49 M42
94. 48 typo56
94. 48 Zac04attack
96. 47 Zach Clark
97. 46 BradenTheMagician
97. 46 Lumej
99. 45 DCG
100. 44 Jami Viljanen
100. 44 yghklvn
100. 44 Sub1Hour
103. 43 YouCubing
103. 43 MLGCubez
105. 42 tj.k8386
106. 40 applezfall
106. 40 CornerCutter
106. 40 cuberkid10
106. 40 Mark Boyanowski
110. 39 Cuberstache
110. 39 Artyom Shevchenko
110. 39 dnguyen2204
113. 38 audiophile121
113. 38 MattheoDW
113. 38 cuber2018
116. 37 AidanNoogie
116. 37 SoundBalloon
116. 37 FaLoL
116. 37 Cooki348
120. 36 colegemuth
120. 36 joshsailscga
120. 36 matthew wilbur
120. 36 GenTheThief
124. 35 GC1998
124. 35 Aadil- ali
124. 35 sam596
124. 35 V.Kochergin
128. 34 PotatoesAreUs
128. 34 MusiCuber
130. 33 zekecahill
130. 33 jihu1011
130. 33 JustAnotherGenericCu
130. 33 asiahyoo1997
130. 33 F0ggyB0y
130. 33 [email protected]
136. 32 Arnav Arora
136. 32 Pixaler
138. 31 Cheunghao Tu
138. 31 julio974
140. 30 prashanth
140. 30 UnknownCanvas
140. 30 Varun Mohanraj
140. 30 lwhitecuber 
140. 30 GarethBert11
145. 29 Jack Pfeifer
145. 29 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
145. 29 [email protected]
148. 28 scylla
149. 27 TSTwist
150. 26 [email protected]
150. 26 Pyra42
150. 26 david_5647
150. 26 Zafimi
150. 26 MartinN13
155. 25 MrKuba600
155. 25 JailtonMendes
155. 25 Lykos
155. 25 papasmurf
155. 25 oskarinn
155. 25 Parker Z
161. 24 Cheng
161. 24 obelisk477
163. 23 RifleCat
163. 23 Corgos
163. 23 Torch
163. 23 [email protected]
163. 23 J2
163. 23 Nadav Rosett
169. 22 bennettstouder
169. 22 tigermaxi
171. 21 Jscuber
171. 21 oyyq99999
171. 21 João Santos
171. 21 camcuber
171. 21 Guilhermehrc
171. 21 kumato
177. 20 d4m1no
177. 20 Nicole2w
177. 20 not_kevin
177. 20 StarlilywolfCubes
177. 20 cubingidiot
177. 20 Ali161102
183. 19 Tanki_cubed
183. 19 Parker Z
183. 19 aaron paskow
186. 18 1samko2345
187. 17 Slushy Cuber YT
187. 17 RCTACameron
187. 17 PixelWizard
187. 17 arbivara
187. 17 bugybunny
192. 16 Pteradorktyl
192. 16 Trexrush1
192. 16 Shane724
192. 16 Babcga
192. 16 LowSkill
197. 15 georgeanderre
197. 15 yaboiwierdal
197. 15 Katiedavies3103
197. 15 DatFatCat137
197. 15 [email protected]
202. 14 CeeEhllCuber
202. 14 kbrune
202. 14 Stubbi
202. 14 RobinCube
202. 14 leomannen
207. 13 redoxxy
207. 13 MichaelNielsen
207. 13 Aerospry
207. 13 Marco21
207. 13 SirVivor
207. 13 Islam Kitiev
207. 13 zyrilcampo
207. 13 bgcatfan
207. 13 Joliver_02
207. 13 Cpimtong
207. 13 Dynamic Waluigi
218. 12 Cornertwist
218. 12 pinser
218. 12 carsonjf8
218. 12 Martin Fronescu 
218. 12 BiscutDNF
223. 11 JL Cubing
223. 11 Ryan Paroz
223. 11 Christopher Lai
223. 11 Pfannkuchener
223. 11 nevinscph
223. 11 Little Sunrise
223. 11 Matt Hudon
223. 11 Solareon
231. 10 HawaiiLife745
231. 10 m24816
231. 10 RC1998
231. 10 Darii
235. 9 SpareBrains
235. 9 Sue Doenim
235. 9 TheNoobCuber
235. 9 AhmetYG
235. 9 Omegacubing
235. 9 teboecubes
235. 9 Damen Gambit
235. 9 Bundles017
243. 8 greenthunderr
243. 8 masta
243. 8 KingCobble29
243. 8 [email protected]
243. 8 oliviervlcube
248. 7 asacuber
248. 7 Mikel
248. 7 AlwinR
248. 7 can
248. 7 [email protected]
248. 7 ARandomCuber
248. 7 Veeec
248. 7 ErikCR
248. 7 Neb
248. 7 Metallic Silver
258. 6 Casper
258. 6 owenman
258. 6 sahil
258. 6 NoName...
258. 6 Allagos
258. 6 hssandwich
258. 6 NolanDoes2x2
258. 6 JMHCubed
258. 6 Zachie Chan
258. 6 Blizzard_Cubing
258. 6 CraZZ CFOP
258. 6 Federico Da Fonseca
258. 6 xpoes
258. 6 Quinson
258. 6 Billabob
258. 6 M O
258. 6 PlatonDranchuk
258. 6 Nateman564
276. 5 JoshuaStacker
276. 5 rubiks coobs
276. 5 Color Cuber
276. 5 PingPongCuber
276. 5 YoniStrass
276. 5 keebruce
276. 5 SorinT
276. 5 wuque man



*3x3x3 Fewest moves* (276)

1. 1530 Bogdan
2. 1364 Jacck
3. 1271 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4. 1040 Shadowjockey
5. 974 Bubbagrub
6. 826 DGCubes
7. 819 theos
8. 799 cubeshepherd
9. 783 Kit Clement
10. 776 MCuber
11. 771 TheDubDubJr
12. 675 thecubingwizard
13. 648 h2f
14. 590 ComputerGuy365
15. 589 ichcubegern
16. 581 the super cuber
17. 571 asacuber
18. 538 yghklvn
19. 534 craccho
20. 529 Schmizee
21. 505 abunickabhi
22. 452 Theo Leinad
23. 450 lejitcuber
24. 437 obelisk477
25. 393 xyzzy
25. 393 2017LAMB06
27. 386 T1_M0
28. 349 ColorfulPockets
29. 346 InlandEmpireCuber
30. 344 arbivara
31. 314 Nikhil Soares
32. 313 sigalig
33. 305 vedroboev
34. 281 TheodorNordstrand
35. 276 Mark Boyanowski
36. 271 mutlu ozcelebi
37. 259 Rubiksdude4144
38. 257 mrjames113083
38. 257 Sue Doenim
40. 255 Killernerd24
40. 255 G2013
42. 252 Attila
43. 245 TipsterTrickster 
44. 223 Sean Hartman
45. 209 RyuKagamine
46. 201 Tommy Kiprillis
47. 193 dnguyen2204
48. 179 tolgakantarci
49. 175 begiuli65
50. 173 Kenneth Svendson
51. 172 OriginalUsername
52. 169 SpeedCubeReview
53. 161 jaysammey777
54. 158 typo56
55. 154 speedcuber71
56. 153 okayama
57. 152 MattP98
58. 151 Underwatercuber
59. 148 DhruvA
60. 146 CornerCutter
61. 144 AhmetYG
62. 142 uesyuu
63. 140 kbrune
64. 138 arquillian
65. 135 Cuberstache
66. 130 PlatonCuber
67. 128 hssandwich
68. 127 brad711
68. 127 MartinN13
70. 120 Fazito
71. 118 dat1asiandude
71. 118 thejerber44
73. 114 sqAree
74. 112 JMHCubed
74. 112 SimonK
76. 111 Paarth Chhabra
77. 110 Mcuber5
78. 108 Cooki348
79. 106 devaka
80. 104 M42
81. 102 GC1998
82. 101 The Cubinator
82. 101 Lachlan Stephens
82. 101 TommyC
85. 100 Josh5271
86. 94 WACWCA
87. 93 Algy Cuber
87. 93 andersonaap
89. 91 The Blockhead
90. 90 MathNoobz
91. 89 NathanaelCubes
92. 87 Pranav Prabhu
93. 85 OJ Cubing
94. 83 jakgun0130
95. 77 Jami Viljanen
96. 75 RCTACameron
97. 73 coldsun0630
98. 71 BradenTheMagician
99. 70 aaron paskow
99. 70 SpareBrains
101. 67 James Hake
102. 66 pistuhilsunakjawa
102. 66 2016LAIL01
102. 66 Jonsa87
105. 65 scylla
106. 64 chriscuber123
107. 63 Jack Pfeifer
108. 61 Billabob
108. 61 campos20
110. 59 EdubCubez
111. 58 ARandomCuber
112. 57 NolanDoes2x2
113. 56 Shaky Hands
114. 55 FaLoL
114. 55 bacyril
114. 55 AdrianCubing
117. 54 GenTheThief
118. 53 SoundBalloon
118. 53 Keenan Johnson
120. 51 ortwin
121. 49 xpoes
121. 49 elimescube
121. 49 PugCuber
124. 48 redoxxy
124. 48 MusiCuber
126. 47 Spencer131
126. 47 daniel lin
126. 47 verdito
129. 46 KSNCubed
129. 46 Duncan Bannon
129. 46 jihu1011
129. 46 Trig0n
133. 45 Lili Martin
133. 45 Metallic Silver
135. 44 Mikael weiss
135. 44 Competition Cuber
137. 43 leudcfa
137. 43 [email protected]
139. 41 Zac04attack
139. 41 Brayden Adams
139. 41 guusrs
142. 40 [email protected]
142. 40 Lykos
142. 40 MattheoDW
145. 39 ican97
145. 39 AMCuber1618
145. 39 not_kevin
145. 39 2180161
149. 38 YoniStrass
149. 38 RC1998
149. 38 meskelto
152. 37 epride17
152. 37 jancsi02
152. 37 kumato
152. 37 Torch
156. 36 Isaac Lai
156. 36 NoProblemCubing
158. 35 cubingidiot
158. 35 Christopher_Cabrera
158. 35 MLGCubez
158. 35 tdm
162. 33 Hashtagcuber
163. 32 Valken
163. 32 guysensei1
163. 32 ronaldm
163. 32 applezfall
163. 32 georgescholey
168. 31 Pyra42
168. 31 leomannen
170. 30 Tanki_cubed
170. 30 Emir Yusuf
172. 29 boroc226han
172. 29 Bertus
172. 29 HawaiiLife745
175. 28 IshanHM
175. 28 Natanael
175. 28 Rodzki27
175. 28 ToastasaurusCuber
175. 28 Kymlikespotatoes12105
180. 27 V.Kochergin
180. 27 kentaro24
180. 27 keebruce
180. 27 [email protected]
180. 27 janelle
185. 26 Tx789
185. 26 SpartanSailor
185. 26 Sixstringcal
185. 26 João Santos
185. 26 UnknownCanvas
185. 26 CraZZ CFOP
191. 25 [email protected]
192. 23 Ianwubby
192. 23 FakeMMAP
192. 23 nevinscph
192. 23 JustAnotherGenericCu
192. 23 Moreno van Rooijen
192. 23 Parker Z
198. 22 acchyutjolly26
198. 22 Manuel Gutman
198. 22 YouCubing
198. 22 Zeke Mackay
198. 22 DakCubes
198. 22 yovliporat
204. 21 pantu2000
204. 21 MatsBergsten
204. 21 oliviervlcube
204. 21 therubikscombo
204. 21 AlwinR
209. 20 Luke Garrett
209. 20 Vlogger088 
209. 20 Puggins1
209. 20 Turkey vld
209. 20 CBcuber86
209. 20 Corgos
215. 19 X cuber
215. 19 Trexrush1
215. 19 TylerBur
215. 19 m24816
219. 18 sam596
219. 18 MELIKESCAKES
221. 17 Mawo Halto
221. 17 Fred Lang
221. 17 oskarinn
221. 17 Chris Van Der Brink
221. 17 StarlilywolfCubes
226. 16 M O
226. 16 BiscutDNF
226. 16 zekecahill
226. 16 PlatonDranchuk
226. 16 Tim Rinehart
226. 16 MJCuber05
226. 16 PlayFun555
226. 16 Matt Hudon
226. 16 Alpha cuber
235. 15 Solareon
235. 15 Vexcrate
235. 15 Blizzard_Cubing
235. 15 tj.k8386
235. 15 [email protected]
235. 15 Kris Gonnella
241. 14 Kerry_Creech
241. 14 Momedy
241. 14 Arnav Arora
241. 14 PotatoesAreUs
241. 14 CuberCuber
241. 14 One Wheel
241. 14 ShortPanda
248. 13 colegemuth
248. 13 NamanJ12
248. 13 NarenRameshB
248. 13 AvGalen
248. 13 Hargun02
248. 13 Luke Messer
248. 13 denthebro
248. 13 OwenB
248. 13 RahmB
248. 13 CM Cubes
248. 13 Kevmin
248. 13 jschwarz21
248. 13 Passcraft
248. 13 ImPaulPCG
248. 13 quirkster
248. 13 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
248. 13 Aerma
248. 13 cuberrahul20
248. 13 1samko2345
267. 12 Axel Lönnstedt
267. 12 devon
267. 12 SurfFee
267. 12 Erik
267. 12 MichaelNielsen
267. 12 Justin Miner
267. 12 Danila Ryabinin 
267. 12 thunderbell cuber
267. 12 owenman
267. 12 TSTwist



*2-3-4 Relay* (586)

1. 3260 ichcubegern
2. 3131 DGCubes
3. 2953 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4. 2861 OriginalUsername
5. 2697 abunickabhi
6. 2503 MCuber
7. 2377 Shadowjockey
8. 2332 Ethan Horspool
9. 2239 jancsi02
10. 2162 2017LAMB06
11. 2124 cuberkid10
12. 2080 Marcus Siu
13. 1841 DhruvA
14. 1782 cubeshepherd
15. 1737 BradenTheMagician
16. 1681 TheDubDubJr
17. 1628 G2013
18. 1590 obelisk477
19. 1554 tdm
20. 1490 xyzzy
21. 1463 swankfukinc
22. 1414 ARandomCuber
23. 1401 Glomnipotent
24. 1379 buzzteam4
25. 1370 MattP98
26. 1331 Bogdan
27. 1303 OJ Cubing
28. 1281 Jscuber
29. 1275 AidanNoogie
30. 1273 begiuli65
31. 1253 Ianwubby
32. 1237 turtwig
32. 1237 lejitcuber
34. 1227 asacuber
35. 1184 Luke Garrett
36. 1157 Khairur Rachim
37. 1151 tJardigradHe
38. 1026 Nikhil Soares
39. 1016 The Blockhead
40. 1011 Elf
41. 973 vedroboev
42. 921 leudcfa
43. 917 InlandEmpireCuber
44. 913 Ontricus
45. 908 Dylan Swarts
46. 894 Mike Hughey
47. 881 JoXCuber
48. 877 asiahyoo1997
49. 871 bacyril
50. 853 Magdamini
51. 830 mrjames113083
52. 818 tigermaxi
53. 805 MrKuba600
54. 803 Zach Clark
55. 794 Competition Cuber
56. 764 Dream Cubing
57. 758 miasponseller
58. 731 Mark Boyanowski
59. 710 NathanaelCubes
60. 700 Lewis
61. 695 Keenan Johnson
62. 693 Manatee 10235
63. 666 Mcuber5
64. 658 CubicOreo
65. 639 aaron paskow
66. 633 trav1
67. 593 SpartanSailor
68. 574 ExultantCarn
69. 572 Kit Clement
69. 572 epride17
71. 569 Cooki348
72. 568 CornerCutter
73. 557 dat1asiandude
74. 550 jihu1011
75. 544 Zeke Mackay
76. 542 sam596
77. 541 speedcube.insta
78. 536 speedcuber71
79. 533 Josh5271
80. 510 colegemuth
81. 500 yghklvn
82. 494 Sean Hartman
83. 489 Axel Lönnstedt
84. 486 Ali161102
85. 483 TommyC
86. 468 E-Cuber
87. 464 Neb
88. 461 Tanki_cubed
88. 461 [email protected]
90. 453 whatshisbucket
91. 445 Toothcraver55
92. 441 sigalig
93. 430 Kenneth Svendson
94. 422 oskarinn
94. 422 Kerry_Creech
94. 422 PotatoesAreUs
94. 422 arquillian
98. 418 Valken
99. 412 Turkey vld
100. 407 applezfall
101. 397 Underwatercuber
102. 394 20luky3
103. 389 CubingwithChris
104. 383 the super cuber
105. 382 theos
106. 381 Petri Krzywacki
107. 377 Leo Annett
108. 376 THowlett
109. 373 Lykos
110. 372 typo56
111. 371 Elysian_Hunter
111. 371 EdubCubez
113. 369 d4m1no
114. 367 1samko2345
114. 367 Jacck
114. 367 HawaiiLife745
117. 366 [email protected]
118. 358 TipsterTrickster 
119. 356 Katiedavies3103
119. 356 GTregay
121. 352 Jonah Jarvis
122. 347 leomannen
123. 345 cytokid101
124. 344 Keith Maben
125. 342 Natanael
126. 340 Cuberstache
127. 337 GarethBert11
128. 325 thejerber44
128. 325 Fred Lang
130. 317 camcuber
131. 316 bennettstouder
132. 313 MatsBergsten
133. 311 kumato
133. 311 Stubbi
135. 308 KylerWoods
135. 308 vilkkuti25
137. 306 Pixaler
137. 306 MartinN13
139. 301 JakubDrobny
139. 301 SloMoCubing
141. 300 JMHCubed
142. 298 Arnav Arora
143. 296 RCTACameron
144. 290 Ethan Misteri
145. 283 WorldoBlocks
146. 280 JackPurdum
147. 276 Matt Hudon
148. 269 [email protected]
148. 269 DaniëlKassab1
150. 266 weatherman223
151. 261 sleipnir
151. 261 tolgakantarci
153. 255 mihnea3000
154. 253 Erik
154. 253 T1_M0
156. 252 Astral Cubing 
157. 251 V.Kochergin
157. 251 Schmizee
159. 250 Jonsa87
160. 249 Danila Ryabinin 
161. 244 UnknownCanvas
162. 243 Marco21
163. 241 TheodorNordstrand
164. 240 Chris Van Der Brink
164. 240 h2f
166. 239 wuque man 
167. 236 One Wheel
168. 233 Jami Viljanen
169. 232 AvGalen
169. 232 RahmB
169. 232 brad711
172. 226 Sixstringcal
173. 220 dnguyen2204
174. 217 m24816
175. 215 PlayFun555
176. 212 acchyutjolly26
177. 211 antirizarry1622
178. 210 Alea
179. 209 3x3x5
179. 209 Kered
181. 208 João Vinicius
181. 208 julio974
183. 207 Jack Pfeifer
184. 206 boroc226han
185. 205 dhafin
186. 202 jaysammey777
187. 200 Moonwink Cuber
188. 198 Aerospry
189. 197 tavery343
190. 196 Mackenzie Dy
191. 195 gavinz
192. 193 Ami4747
193. 190 audiophile121
194. 189 JustAnotherGenericCu
195. 188 DCG
196. 186 Allagos
197. 185 BMcCl1
198. 183 FaLoL
199. 180 TSTwist
199. 180 Clément B.
199. 180 SolveThatCube
202. 178 MeshuggahX
202. 178 Lumej
202. 178 EdubCubes
205. 176 rooroo2006
205. 176 GC1998
207. 175 TasseRasse
208. 174 Alpha cuber
209. 173 Pranav Prabhu
210. 169 sqAree
211. 167 ComputerGuy365
212. 166 Pyra42
213. 163 kbrune
213. 163 Aryan
215. 162 Bundles017
215. 162 VDel_234_
215. 162 AdrianCubing
218. 159 Skullush
218. 159 Nikhil George
218. 159 david_5647
221. 158 zhangcy
222. 157 Zman04
223. 155 Nadav Rosett
224. 151 redoxxy
225. 150 janelle
226. 149 RileyN23
226. 149 Shane724
228. 148 therubikscombo
228. 148 YoniStrass
230. 146 [email protected]
231. 144 Odder
231. 144 yaboiwierdal
233. 143 Trexrush1
234. 142 YouCubing
235. 141 rubiks coobs
235. 141 scylla
237. 140 MattheoDW
238. 139 PlatonCuber
238. 139 seth0420
240. 136 Oatch
240. 136 MLGCubez
242. 135 Jmuncuber 
243. 134 thederpydank
243. 134 TheNoobCuber
245. 133 Torch
245. 133 Martin Fronescu 
247. 129 Zac04attack
248. 128 Now3852
249. 126 ErikCR
249. 126 Christopher_Cabrera
251. 125 Coeur de feu
252. 124 Mastercuber04
252. 124 Zafimi
252. 124 1everythingm
255. 123 26doober
255. 123 Tyler Fresh
257. 122 chriscuber123
257. 122 MegaminxMan
257. 122 BandedCubing101
257. 122 Casper
261. 120 CubeStack_Official
261. 120 fun at the joy
263. 119 Nicole2w
264. 118 Christopher Lai
265. 117 RandomPerson84
266. 115 Michael DeLaRosa
266. 115 Zachie Chan
268. 113 Rubiksdude4144
269. 109 Nihahhat
269. 109 JustinTimeCuber
271. 107 Willi
272. 106 Aamirhaha
272. 106 Brendan Bakker
274. 105 Hróar Hrólfsson
275. 104 joshsailscga
276. 102 NoProblemCubing
277. 101 Varun Mohanraj
277. 101 Color Cuber
277. 101 RifleCat
277. 101 Thrasher989
281. 100 NolanDoes2x2
282. 99 Slushy Cuber YT
283. 98 MichaelNielsen
284. 97 Alex Carlson
284. 97 nms777
284. 97 topppits
287. 96 zekecahill
287. 96 Cpimtong
289. 95 AhmetYG
290. 94 Cheng
290. 94 Parker Z
290. 94 Omegacubing
293. 93 Moreno van Rooijen
294. 92 Sue Doenim
294. 92 MrLunarWolf
296. 89 Cuz Red
297. 88 Bubbagrub
297. 88 Tommy Kiprillis
299. 87 Guilhermehrc
300. 86 tkern
300. 86 Hashtagcuber
300. 86 [email protected]
300. 86 Abhi
304. 84 Lennon Dorsey
304. 84 Darii
304. 84 oliviervlcube
304. 84 boby_okta
308. 83 Selkie
308. 83 PeterH2N
308. 83 georgescholey
308. 83 KingCobble29
312. 82 SpareBrains
313. 81 hssandwich
314. 80 [email protected]
314. 80 NamanJ12
314. 80 Reprobate
314. 80 cuber3141592
318. 79 Mawo Halto
318. 79 Cory516
318. 79 Teemu
321. 78 [email protected]
321. 78 Brayden Adams
323. 77 Duncan Bannon
324. 75 FastCubeMaster
324. 75 pd159
324. 75 Parker Z
324. 75 Cheunghao Tu
328. 74 WillyTheWizard 
328. 74 Solareon
328. 74 BrianJ
331. 73 masta
331. 73 lwhitecuber 
331. 73 Marcceello
331. 73 CeeEhllCuber
335. 72 MusiCuber
335. 72 Wilhelm
337. 71 dycocubix
337. 71 Rodzki27
337. 71 Billabob
337. 71 Little Sunrise
337. 71 DGraciaRubik
342. 70 Eric Lentzon
342. 70 Ecuasamurai
342. 70 mvpcuber47
342. 70 David ep
346. 69 Sub1Hour
346. 69 pistuhilsunakjawa
348. 68 AndrewKimmey
348. 68 pga2002
348. 68 vorherrscher
348. 68 DesertWolf
352. 67 CubicCubes
352. 67 Tx789
352. 67 cubingidiot
352. 67 Bertus
356. 66 Sidharth Sudhir
357. 65 sahil
357. 65 Lili Martin
357. 65 bugybunny
357. 65 qwer13
361. 64 Lapinsavant
361. 64 Elvin Thorsen
361. 64 papasmurf
361. 64 PingPongCuber
361. 64 ukulelekid
366. 63 TheCubingAddict980
367. 62 marcobelotti
367. 62 Neel Gore
367. 62 RobinCube
367. 62 YY
367. 62 ROEVOSS
372. 61 Meme boi
372. 61 Coinman_
374. 60 oyyq99999
375. 59 BHCubing
375. 59 GenTheThief
375. 59 JohnTheG21
378. 58 Corgos
378. 58 DumplingMaster
378. 58 hakatashi
378. 58 Dynamic Waluigi
382. 57 SlowCuber17
382. 57 PixelWizard
382. 57 PugCuber
385. 56 Alex Benham
385. 56 AlwinR
385. 56 Tim Rinehart
388. 55 SimonK
388. 55 Amelia
388. 55 Ordway Persyn
391. 54 TylerBur
391. 54 Angry_Mob
391. 54 Bart Van Eynde
394. 53 Nikita
394. 53 motionglitch
394. 53 paulcuber3
397. 52 az897
397. 52 Poketube6681
399. 51 [email protected]
399. 51 Burnsy101
399. 51 James Hake
402. 50 Amelia Cheng
402. 50 Quinson
402. 50 Ian Pang
402. 50 Mikael weiss
402. 50 BiscutDNF
407. 49 CBcuber86
407. 49 Chenkar
409. 48 tyjamamkompaxd123
409. 48 denthebro
411. 47 Keroma12
412. 46 xpoes
412. 46 SirVivor
412. 46 Patrick Fischer
412. 46 mycube
416. 45 Awesomesaucer
416. 45 João Santos
416. 45 Nitheesh 
419. 44 Aadil- ali
420. 43 F0ggyB0y
420. 43 [email protected]
422. 42 farrel2106
422. 42 CraZZ CFOP
422. 42 elimescube
422. 42 Nicholas Kang
422. 42 kingb1rd
422. 42 Joliver_02
428. 41 ToastasaurusCuber
428. 41 hotufos
428. 41 [email protected]
428. 41 Legoball52
428. 41 SparkSpeed
433. 40 Mikel
433. 40 CM Cubes
433. 40 Konrad Henry
433. 40 IanHamburg
433. 40 PyraMaster
438. 39 AdamRubiksCubed
438. 39 Electrical Cubing
440. 38 RyuKagamine
440. 38 Fast zx
440. 38 Metallic Silver
440. 38 Dy Max Cuber
444. 37 averyja17
444. 37 Logan
444. 37 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
447. 36 NoName...
448. 35 CaptainB
448. 35 SorinT
448. 35 Aneta5
451. 34 Jan 
451. 34 [email protected]
453. 33 a3533
453. 33 cubingchemister18
453. 33 cougarscratch
453. 33 Nora
457. 32 Owen Roush
457. 32 Caleb
457. 32 Wohdah
457. 32 trippptrs
461. 31 Rūdolfs
461. 31 knexfan0011
461. 31 [email protected]
464. 30 Trig0n
464. 30 Vlogger088 
464. 30 craccho
464. 30 OwenB
468. 29 Aleki
468. 29 ganmanchan 
468. 29 Jamon
468. 29 yovliporat
468. 29 Ghost Cuber 
473. 28 Matthewz1c
473. 28 Pfannkuchener
473. 28 jaym-er
476. 27 teboecubes
476. 27 derek_981
476. 27 DLXCubing
479. 26 Andrew76112
479. 26 bhoffman492
479. 26 gracenai
482. 25 Emir Yusuf
483. 24 MarixPix
484. 23 [email protected]
484. 23 SuperCheese
484. 23 CubingCrazy
484. 23 Ingka Elzonamka
484. 23 Damen Gambit
489. 22 SoundBalloon
489. 22 Myotis
491. 21 carsonjf8
491. 21 georgeanderre
491. 21 owensiege
491. 21 asdf
491. 21 JL Cubing
491. 21 julefa
497. 20 DatFatCat137
497. 20 Assaf Shaham
497. 20 Dragos Cadariu
500. 19 jackmaring
500. 19 [email protected]
500. 19 Puggins1
500. 19 genius0717
504. 18 GatorBait276
504. 18 graceenai
504. 18 James Behrle
504. 18 greenthunderr
504. 18 Algy Cuber
504. 18 Lachlan Stephens
504. 18 Smudged Cuber
511. 17 YaaniMani
511. 17 [email protected]
511. 17 AMCuber
514. 16 laizy
514. 16 Cuber/Drummer
514. 16 mati-ice
517. 15 JC Cuber
517. 15 saltysam
517. 15 Pangit
517. 15 Ethan Epstein
521. 14 Q-ber
522. 13 Vecolity
522. 13 ShortPanda
522. 13 thunderbell cuber
522. 13 MELIKESCAKES
522. 13 cuber2018
522. 13 M42
528. 12 Kris Gonnella
528. 12 Jozo_Berk
528. 12 devon
528. 12 Kai Burgart
528. 12 Woodman567
533. 11 Caleb / spooderskewb
534. 10 VJW
534. 10 LightFlame_
534. 10 xander3
534. 10 TigaJun
534. 10 GhostBear53
534. 10 Puggins
540. 9 keebruce
540. 9 scydot 
540. 9 WillyTheWizard
540. 9 jsgamemaker
540. 9 BerserkFrog 
540. 9 Justin Miner
546. 8 cubesrawesome
546. 8 Cold cuber
546. 8 Nateman564
549. 7 Caleb/spooderskewb
549. 7 rodriguize
549. 7 Luke Messer
549. 7 bgcatfan
549. 7 Necross
549. 7 Foreright
555. 6 AtticCraft
555. 6 ljackstar
555. 6 Thom S.
555. 6 Momedy
555. 6 GCubing
555. 6 J2
555. 6 Ice_Cuber
562. 5 TM65789
562. 5 Jonasrox09
562. 5 Reizii_
562. 5 Cornertwist
562. 5 monkinator1115
562. 5 FPermthecuber
562. 5 Undefined7
569. 4 D1zzy
569. 4 M O
569. 4 daniel
569. 4 pyr_e
569. 4 Bronku
569. 4 Mdcuber
569. 4 PlatonDranchuk
569. 4 tj.k8386
569. 4 owenman
569. 4 X cuber
579. 3 I love cubes
579. 3 nevinscph
579. 3 not_kevin
579. 3 CubicChipmunk
579. 3 IshanHM
579. 3 VTCubers
579. 3 Doofnoofer
579. 3 asdfghjklohhnhn



*2-3-4-5 Relay* (401)

1. 2082 ichcubegern
2. 1856 abunickabhi
3. 1841 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4. 1781 OriginalUsername
5. 1608 Shadowjockey
6. 1560 DGCubes
7. 1217 cuberkid10
8. 1174 Ethan Horspool
9. 1030 cubeshepherd
10. 1009 DhruvA
11. 958 xyzzy
12. 941 Marcus Siu
13. 929 jancsi02
14. 921 Bogdan
15. 888 swankfukinc
16. 876 obelisk477
17. 856 TheDubDubJr
18. 845 OJ Cubing
19. 816 G2013
20. 771 MCuber
21. 745 lejitcuber
22. 714 Nikhil Soares
22. 714 Khairur Rachim
24. 706 Glomnipotent
25. 687 begiuli65
25. 687 ARandomCuber
27. 675 Mike Hughey
28. 630 tJardigradHe
29. 622 bacyril
30. 620 The Blockhead
31. 601 BradenTheMagician
32. 556 Lewis
33. 547 Dylan Swarts
34. 541 buzzteam4
35. 537 Mark Boyanowski
36. 529 Jscuber
37. 511 Elf
38. 492 Dream Cubing
38. 492 MattP98
40. 484 tdm
41. 477 JoXCuber
42. 467 Competition Cuber
43. 462 asiahyoo1997
44. 438 turtwig
45. 433 trav1
46. 418 MrKuba600
47. 388 AidanNoogie
48. 385 Kit Clement
49. 377 CubicOreo
50. 365 Ianwubby
51. 336 mrjames113083
52. 317 Jacck
53. 316 Keenan Johnson
54. 313 Mcuber5
55. 310 2017LAMB06
56. 309 theos
56. 309 sigalig
56. 309 PotatoesAreUs
59. 302 colegemuth
60. 295 jihu1011
61. 285 aaron paskow
62. 276 vedroboev
62. 276 Manatee 10235
64. 271 Kenneth Svendson
65. 270 InlandEmpireCuber
66. 258 GTregay
67. 255 Lykos
68. 251 dat1asiandude
68. 251 leudcfa
70. 246 Katiedavies3103
71. 243 Sean Hartman
71. 243 whatshisbucket
73. 241 TommyC
74. 240 Tanki_cubed
75. 239 d4m1no
76. 238 MatsBergsten
77. 229 Jonah Jarvis
78. 227 Petri Krzywacki
79. 221 epride17
80. 214 CornerCutter
81. 207 arquillian
82. 206 Ali161102
83. 204 the super cuber
84. 199 RCTACameron
85. 196 Stubbi
85. 196 KylerWoods
85. 196 THowlett
85. 196 SpartanSailor
89. 186 One Wheel
90. 183 Cooki348
91. 182 Valken
92. 180 Leo Annett
93. 179 TipsterTrickster 
94. 178 Danila Ryabinin 
94. 178 Cuberstache
96. 174 bennettstouder
97. 172 HawaiiLife745
98. 167 yghklvn
99. 164 Magdamini
99. 164 AvGalen
101. 162 Arnav Arora
101. 162 applezfall
103. 161 CubingwithChris
104. 154 brad711
105. 153 Alea
105. 153 typo56
107. 151 Erik
107. 151 kumato
109. 149 Neb
110. 146 Natanael
110. 146 speedcuber71
112. 143 João Vinicius
113. 138 oskarinn
114. 136 [email protected]
115. 134 T1_M0
116. 132 SolveThatCube
117. 131 cytokid101
118. 130 FaLoL
119. 129 sam596
120. 128 wuque man 
121. 127 Jack Pfeifer
121. 127 Astral Cubing 
123. 126 vilkkuti25
124. 125 antirizarry1622
125. 123 Fred Lang
125. 123 Zeke Mackay
127. 122 Toothcraver55
127. 122 Skullush
127. 122 m24816
130. 119 1samko2345
131. 116 redoxxy
132. 115 Torch
133. 114 Axel Lönnstedt
134. 113 TSTwist
134. 113 acchyutjolly26
136. 112 Underwatercuber
137. 111 WorldoBlocks
138. 110 Aryan
139. 109 Kerry_Creech
140. 105 [email protected]
141. 104 Reprobate
141. 104 YoniStrass
141. 104 MeshuggahX
144. 103 Willi
144. 103 jaysammey777
146. 102 Nikhil George
147. 101 audiophile121
148. 99 Chris Van Der Brink
149. 98 kbrune
150. 97 therubikscombo
150. 97 TheodorNordstrand
150. 97 speedcube.insta
153. 96 Martin Fronescu 
154. 93 Lumej
154. 93 rooroo2006
154. 93 Alpha cuber
157. 92 PlayFun555
158. 91 boroc226han
159. 88 Allagos
160. 87 MLGCubez
160. 87 1everythingm
160. 87 [email protected]
163. 86 Zac04attack
163. 86 Christopher_Cabrera
165. 85 mihnea3000
166. 84 Sixstringcal
166. 84 yaboiwierdal
168. 82 joshsailscga
168. 82 zekecahill
170. 79 Jmuncuber 
170. 79 SloMoCubing
172. 78 Ethan Misteri
172. 78 david_5647
172. 78 YouCubing
175. 77 Odder
175. 77 Ami4747
177. 75 Bundles017
177. 75 Josh5271
177. 75 RifleCat
180. 74 Turkey vld
180. 74 Brendan Bakker
182. 72 Tyler Fresh
183. 70 Nihahhat
184. 69 Nadav Rosett
185. 68 topppits
185. 68 asacuber
187. 66 EdubCubez
187. 66 GC1998
187. 66 Parker Z
190. 65 RahmB
190. 65 Sub1Hour
190. 65 Selkie
190. 65 VDel_234_
194. 64 MusiCuber
194. 64 janelle
194. 64 Alex Carlson
197. 63 UnknownCanvas
197. 63 Zach Clark
199. 62 E-Cuber
200. 61 JustAnotherGenericCu
200. 61 Pranav Prabhu
202. 60 rubiks coobs
202. 60 EdubCubes
202. 60 Varun Mohanraj
202. 60 Pyra42
202. 60 camcuber
207. 59 cubingidiot
207. 59 dhafin
207. 59 Moonwink Cuber
207. 59 Billabob
207. 59 Ontricus
207. 59 tigermaxi
207. 59 nms777
214. 58 Omegacubing
214. 58 miasponseller
216. 57 cuber3141592
216. 57 Lili Martin
218. 56 zhangcy
219. 55 MegaminxMan
219. 55 tkern
221. 54 Shane724
221. 54 hssandwich
223. 53 RandomPerson84
223. 53 Luke Garrett
225. 52 pd159
225. 52 JakubDrobny
227. 51 Sue Doenim
227. 51 Hashtagcuber
229. 50 26doober
229. 50 Cheng
229. 50 DaniëlKassab1
232. 49 Cheunghao Tu
232. 49 SpareBrains
232. 49 NathanaelCubes
232. 49 sqAree
236. 47 Jami Viljanen
236. 47 gavinz
236. 47 DesertWolf
236. 47 Tommy Kiprillis
236. 47 Parker Z
241. 46 PeterH2N
241. 46 tavery343
241. 46 DCG
241. 46 lwhitecuber 
245. 45 Lapinsavant
245. 45 Fast zx
245. 45 MrLunarWolf
248. 44 mvpcuber47
248. 44 [email protected]
250. 43 boby_okta
250. 43 Ordway Persyn
252. 42 Sandy
252. 42 thejerber44
252. 42 oyyq99999
252. 42 thederpydank
256. 41 Tim Rinehart
256. 41 sahil
256. 41 Bertus
259. 40 [email protected]
259. 40 nevinscph
259. 40 Little Sunrise
259. 40 AndrewKimmey
263. 39 not_kevin
263. 39 weatherman223
263. 39 Rodzki27
263. 39 AlwinR
263. 39 PixelWizard
263. 39 Aerospry
263. 39 chriscuber123
270. 38 az897
271. 37 YY
271. 37 Ian Pang
271. 37 Wilhelm
271. 37 João Santos
271. 37 Slushy Cuber YT
276. 36 Darii
276. 36 Mackenzie Dy
276. 36 Marco21
279. 35 dycocubix
279. 35 Amelia
279. 35 Keroma12
282. 34 KingCobble29
282. 34 Casper
282. 34 SirVivor
282. 34 CBcuber86
282. 34 JMHCubed
287. 33 SimonK
287. 33 ErikCR
287. 33 paulcuber3
290. 32 MichaelNielsen
291. 31 RyuKagamine
291. 31 F0ggyB0y
291. 31 tolgakantarci
291. 31 BMcCl1
295. 30 BiscutDNF
295. 30 David ep
295. 30 Aadil- ali
295. 30 Clément B.
295. 30 elimescube
295. 30 mycube
295. 30 Corner Twist Cubing
295. 30 yannicwaser24
303. 29 leomannen
303. 29 Solareon
305. 28 tyjamamkompaxd123
305. 28 BandedCubing101
305. 28 cougarscratch
305. 28 trippptrs
309. 27 CM Cubes
309. 27 Matt Hudon
311. 26 GenTheThief
312. 25 TylerBur
313. 24 Lennon Dorsey
313. 24 Pfannkuchener
313. 24 [email protected]
313. 24 Now3852
317. 23 TheNoobCuber
317. 23 h2f
317. 23 WillyTheWizard 
317. 23 Nora
317. 23 Nicole2w
317. 23 Andrew76112
317. 23 dnguyen2204
324. 22 georgeanderre
324. 22 [email protected]
326. 21 averyja17
326. 21 Mikael weiss
326. 21 asdf
326. 21 jaym-er
330. 20 carsonjf8
330. 20 PugCuber
330. 20 Coeur de feu
330. 20 SparkSpeed
334. 19 JohnTheG21
334. 19 SoundBalloon
334. 19 JDcuber
337. 18 JackPurdum
337. 18 V.Kochergin
337. 18 NolanDoes2x2
337. 18 James Behrle
337. 18 Alex Benham
337. 18 AdamRubiksCubed
337. 18 20luky3
337. 18 Nikita
345. 17 kingb1rd
345. 17 ukulelekid
345. 17 Mikel
345. 17 Nitheesh 
349. 16 Keith Maben
349. 16 Rūdolfs
349. 16 yovliporat
352. 15 Trexrush1
352. 15 MarixPix
352. 15 Damen Gambit
352. 15 RobinCube
352. 15 hakatashi
352. 15 Christopher Lai
352. 15 BHCubing
352. 15 pga2002
360. 14 Dy Max Cuber
360. 14 Cuz Red
360. 14 fun at the joy
360. 14 motionglitch
364. 13 [email protected]
364. 13 teboecubes
364. 13 MartinN13
364. 13 DalDal
364. 13 GhostBear53
369. 12 keebruce
369. 12 owensiege
371. 11 JC Cuber
371. 11 Momedy
371. 11 Assaf Shaham
371. 11 Dynamic Waluigi
371. 11 Zachie Chan
371. 11 hotufos
371. 11 ShortPanda
378. 10 qwer13
378. 10 Cuber/Drummer
378. 10 bhoffman492
381. 9 PyraMaster
382. 8 BleachedTurtle
382. 8 Bubbagrub
382. 8 PingPongCuber
382. 8 ToastasaurusCuber
386. 7 cuber2018
386. 7 Marcceello
388. 6 Puggins
388. 6 AdrianCubing
390. 5 Teemu
390. 5 Thrasher989
390. 5 [email protected]
390. 5 DatFatCat137
390. 5 scylla
395. 4 Lachlan Stephens
395. 4 jschwarz21
395. 4 Jozo_Berk
395. 4 IshanHM
395. 4 saltysam
395. 4 I love cubes
395. 4 Bronku



*2-3-4-5-6 Relay* (207)

1. 1050 ichcubegern
2. 949 abunickabhi
3. 944 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4. 897 Shadowjockey
5. 779 thecubingwizard
6. 631 cubeshepherd
7. 588 DGCubes
8. 500 swankfukinc
9. 478 xyzzy
10. 425 Mike Hughey
11. 421 cuberkid10
12. 386 bacyril
13. 348 Ethan Horspool
14. 347 The Blockhead
15. 324 TheDubDubJr
16. 316 Nikhil Soares
17. 301 DhruvA
18. 287 Mark Boyanowski
19. 270 JoXCuber
19. 270 Glomnipotent
21. 268 begiuli65
22. 265 Elf
23. 234 Lewis
24. 230 Marcus Siu
25. 221 Dylan Swarts
26. 219 obelisk477
27. 201 tJardigradHe
28. 190 Jacck
29. 188 Dream Cubing
30. 180 ARandomCuber
31. 169 Kenneth Svendson
31. 169 Bogdan
33. 164 jancsi02
34. 156 trav1
35. 152 colegemuth
36. 148 OJ Cubing
37. 146 Kit Clement
38. 144 GTregay
39. 142 One Wheel
40. 141 Tanki_cubed
41. 135 Jscuber
42. 130 arquillian
43. 129 buzzteam4
43. 129 Lykos
45. 128 lejitcuber
46. 125 Sean Hartman
47. 123 Petri Krzywacki
48. 120 PotatoesAreUs
49. 117 MatsBergsten
49. 117 Ianwubby
51. 110 jihu1011
52. 108 Katiedavies3103
52. 108 Mcuber5
52. 108 d4m1no
55. 107 theos
56. 105 AvGalen
57. 101 sigalig
58. 99 MattP98
59. 95 Valken
60. 93 AidanNoogie
61. 85 Keenan Johnson
62. 80 yghklvn
63. 77 turtwig
64. 76 Stubbi
65. 74 SpartanSailor
66. 73 the super cuber
67. 69 Natanael
68. 66 redoxxy
68. 66 brad711
70. 65 InlandEmpireCuber
71. 64 oskarinn
71. 64 Jack Pfeifer
73. 63 Jonah Jarvis
74. 62 Alea
75. 61 Neb
76. 60 Competition Cuber
77. 59 TommyC
77. 59 vedroboev
79. 58 BradenTheMagician
80. 57 leudcfa
81. 56 Arnav Arora
81. 56 Erik
83. 54 Cuberstache
84. 53 therubikscombo
84. 53 Sub1Hour
86. 52 asiahyoo1997
86. 52 João Vinicius
86. 52 HawaiiLife745
86. 52 Zach Clark
90. 51 CubicOreo
90. 51 MrKuba600
90. 51 Marco21
93. 50 TSTwist
93. 50 jaysammey777
95. 48 Bundles017
95. 48 TipsterTrickster 
97. 47 Zac04attack
97. 47 WorldoBlocks
97. 47 Ali161102
97. 47 david_5647
101. 46 THowlett
101. 46 Danila Ryabinin 
101. 46 1everythingm
104. 45 Axel Lönnstedt
104. 45 MCuber
104. 45 Billabob
107. 44 kbrune
108. 43 [email protected]
109. 41 FaLoL
110. 40 Christopher_Cabrera
111. 35 Sixstringcal
112. 32 Selkie
112. 32 zhangcy
112. 32 hssandwich
112. 32 Darii
112. 32 vilkkuti25
117. 31 YouCubing
117. 31 Aryan
117. 31 pd159
117. 31 Omegacubing
121. 30 Torch
121. 30 Nadav Rosett
123. 29 Shane724
123. 29 tkern
123. 29 Skullush
126. 28 wuque man 
126. 28 T1_M0
128. 27 RyuKagamine
128. 27 VDel_234_
128. 27 26doober
128. 27 AlwinR
128. 27 zekecahill
128. 27 Cheunghao Tu
134. 26 nevinscph
134. 26 Underwatercuber
134. 26 epride17
134. 26 Zeke Mackay
134. 26 UnknownCanvas
134. 26 GC1998
140. 25 sam596
140. 25 gavinz
142. 24 Keroma12
142. 24 G2013
142. 24 mvpcuber47
142. 24 chriscuber123
146. 23 typo56
147. 22 [email protected]
147. 22 João Santos
149. 21 Martin Fronescu 
149. 21 MLGCubez
151. 20 RCTACameron
152. 19 DCG
152. 19 PixelWizard
152. 19 Reprobate
152. 19 m24816
156. 18 CubingwithChris
156. 18 Fred Lang
156. 18 Parker Z
156. 18 paulcuber3
160. 17 MrLunarWolf
160. 17 Nikhil George
160. 17 Magdamini
163. 16 Alpha cuber
163. 16 YY
163. 16 Willi
163. 16 boroc226han
167. 15 F0ggyB0y
167. 15 kumato
167. 15 Lili Martin
170. 14 az897
170. 14 [email protected]
172. 13 Jami Viljanen
172. 13 Parker Z
172. 13 MichaelNielsen
172. 13 MegaminxMan
172. 13 TheodorNordstrand
172. 13 RahmB
172. 13 JDcuber
179. 12 sqAree
179. 12 MusiCuber
179. 12 PlayFun555
179. 12 averyja17
179. 12 JustAnotherGenericCu
179. 12 Pfannkuchener
185. 11 Solareon
185. 11 David ep
185. 11 Alex Carlson
188. 10 nms777
188. 10 cougarscratch
188. 10 2017LAMB06
191. 9 Nikita
191. 9 Toothcraver55
191. 9 BleachedTurtle
194. 8 [email protected]
194. 8 [email protected]
194. 8 Pyra42
194. 8 JackPurdum
194. 8 audiophile121
199. 7 Sue Doenim
199. 7 Cooki348
199. 7 cytokid101
202. 6 TylerBur
203. 5 keebruce
203. 5 Bertus
203. 5 saltysam
203. 5 Matt Hudon
203. 5 DatFatCat137



*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay* (174)

1. 901 ichcubegern
2. 793 OriginalUsername
3. 708 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4. 562 abunickabhi
5. 555 thecubingwizard
6. 499 cubeshepherd
7. 436 swankfukinc
8. 407 Mike Hughey
9. 377 xyzzy
10. 370 bacyril
11. 316 DGCubes
12. 314 TheDubDubJr
13. 280 jancsi02
14. 256 Nikhil Soares
15. 251 begiuli65
16. 249 Mark Boyanowski
17. 245 The Blockhead
18. 244 Elf
19. 236 cuberkid10
20. 230 DhruvA
21. 223 Glomnipotent
22. 183 Dream Cubing
23. 177 One Wheel
24. 174 JoXCuber
25. 156 BradenTheMagician
26. 152 Ethan Horspool
27. 148 Bogdan
28. 144 Kenneth Svendson
29. 133 lejitcuber
30. 131 OJ Cubing
31. 127 obelisk477
32. 126 Lewis
33. 123 Jacck
34. 119 G2013
35. 117 Katiedavies3103
36. 115 Jscuber
37. 110 GTregay
38. 109 Ianwubby
39. 103 Lykos
40. 102 MattP98
40. 102 colegemuth
42. 99 theos
43. 97 AvGalen
44. 96 buzzteam4
45. 94 Petri Krzywacki
46. 92 PotatoesAreUs
47. 91 leudcfa
47. 91 Jack Pfeifer
49. 87 ARandomCuber
50. 85 Sean Hartman
51. 78 sigalig
51. 78 Dylan Swarts
53. 76 Marcus Siu
54. 75 trav1
55. 71 d4m1no
56. 69 TipsterTrickster 
57. 67 oskarinn
58. 65 redoxxy
59. 64 Stubbi
60. 63 Sub1Hour
61. 60 turtwig
62. 59 Mcuber5
63. 49 Cuberstache
64. 48 asiahyoo1997
64. 48 jaysammey777
66. 47 Tanki_cubed
66. 47 yghklvn
66. 47 TommyC
66. 47 Marco21
70. 46 TSTwist
70. 46 FaLoL
70. 46 the super cuber
70. 46 tJardigradHe
74. 45 Alea
75. 44 Valken
76. 43 brad711
77. 42 Natanael
77. 42 typo56
79. 39 HawaiiLife745
79. 39 MrKuba600
81. 38 Zac04attack
81. 38 InlandEmpireCuber
83. 37 Danila Ryabinin 
83. 37 Christopher_Cabrera
83. 37 T1_M0
86. 35 Reprobate
87. 34 Axel Lönnstedt
87. 34 Darii
89. 32 Selkie
90. 31 João Vinicius
91. 30 Keenan Johnson
91. 30 Nadav Rosett
91. 30 WorldoBlocks
91. 30 SpartanSailor
95. 29 RyuKagamine
96. 28 Torch
97. 27 Cheunghao Tu
97. 27 david_5647
99. 26 YouCubing
99. 26 Zeke Mackay
99. 26 Skullush
102. 25 tkern
102. 25 wuque man 
102. 25 Shane724
102. 25 Aryan
106. 24 zhangcy
106. 24 Arnav Arora
106. 24 26doober
109. 23 MusiCuber
109. 23 Keroma12
109. 23 vilkkuti25
109. 23 boroc226han
113. 22 AidanNoogie
113. 22 Erik
115. 21 Omegacubing
115. 21 jihu1011
115. 21 chriscuber123
115. 21 nevinscph
115. 21 dat1asiandude
120. 20 [email protected]
120. 20 zekecahill
120. 20 1everythingm
120. 20 az897
124. 19 Underwatercuber
124. 19 AlwinR
124. 19 PixelWizard
124. 19 MLGCubez
128. 18 Fred Lang
128. 18 Magdamini
130. 17 YY
130. 17 Tyler Fresh
130. 17 Sixstringcal
133. 16 Bundles017
133. 16 Tommy Kiprillis
133. 16 Martin Fronescu 
133. 16 kbrune
133. 16 João Santos
138. 15 Nikhil George
138. 15 Neb
138. 15 gavinz
138. 15 Zach Clark
142. 14 antirizarry1622
142. 14 therubikscombo
142. 14 m24816
145. 13 paulcuber3
145. 13 MCuber
145. 13 Parker Z
145. 13 Willi
145. 13 Parker Z
145. 13 Kit Clement
151. 12 TasseRasse
151. 12 MatsBergsten
151. 12 audiophile121
154. 11 epride17
155. 10 sqAree
155. 10 Pfannkuchener
157. 9 knexfan0011
157. 9 MichaelNielsen
157. 9 Sue Doenim
157. 9 Alex Carlson
161. 8 kumato
161. 8 Nikita
161. 8 NathanaelCubes
161. 8 Ali161102
165. 7 Jami Viljanen
165. 7 sam596
165. 7 TylerBur
165. 7 Matt Hudon
165. 7 Bertus
165. 7 UnknownCanvas
171. 6 Lili Martin
171. 6 JMHCubed
171. 6 Cuz Red
171. 6 cougarscratch


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2019)

*Clock* (264)

1. 2031 MartinN13
2. 1879 ARandomCuber
3. 1692 MCuber


Spoiler



4. 1582 buzzteam4
5. 1480 TipsterTrickster 
6. 1275 Underwatercuber
7. 1205 TheDubDubJr
8. 1173 cubeshepherd
9. 1158 sam596
10. 1149 MattP98
11. 1043 Shadowjockey
12. 964 InlandEmpireCuber
13. 945 PotatoesAreUs
14. 894 T1_M0
15. 848 lejitcuber
16. 838 OJ Cubing
17. 832 RyuKagamine
18. 802 Marcus Siu
19. 759 OriginalUsername
20. 744 Kit Clement
21. 739 DGCubes
22. 692 oliviervlcube
23. 674 G2013
24. 655 trav1
25. 635 Luke Garrett
26. 634 Mike Hughey
26. 634 ichcubegern
28. 618 tdm
29. 587 BradenTheMagician
30. 570 Keenan Johnson
31. 478 Kerry_Creech
32. 470 redoxxy
33. 467 cuberkid10
34. 466 Sean Hartman
34. 466 bacyril
36. 454 mihnea3000
37. 422 vedroboev
38. 421 Katiedavies3103
39. 417 Mcuber5
40. 415 jaysammey777
41. 410 Bubbagrub
42. 392 AdrianCubing
43. 358 2017LAMB06
44. 348 swankfukinc
45. 340 typo56
46. 326 Magdamini
47. 325 dat1asiandude
48. 324 Lykos
49. 310 Nikhil Soares
50. 300 MattheoDW
51. 289 The Blockhead
52. 282 tJardigradHe
53. 276 Zac04attack
54. 268 Ianwubby
55. 260 Ghost Cuber 
56. 250 DhruvA
57. 249 thecubingwizard
58. 244 Matt Hudon
59. 231 Rubiksdude4144
60. 228 mrjames113083
61. 221 TommyC
62. 210 Kenneth Svendson
63. 209 Sixstringcal
64. 204 MLGCubez
65. 202 Jonsa87
66. 196 Turkey vld
66. 196 Jack Pfeifer
68. 186 Tanki_cubed
69. 177 clockonetrick
70. 172 Ali161102
71. 155 Elf
71. 155 THowlett
73. 154 Cuberstache
74. 153 Ami4747
75. 150 sigalig
76. 140 Valken
77. 138 Lewis
78. 137 topppits
79. 136 the super cuber
80. 132 AvGalen
80. 132 weatherman223
82. 130 obelisk477
82. 130 JoXCuber
84. 128 JakubDrobny
84. 128 CubingwithChris
86. 121 FaLoL
87. 119 NathanaelCubes
88. 118 AidanNoogie
89. 116 julio974
90. 115 Nihahhat
91. 109 CubicOreo
92. 104 hssandwich
93. 102 asacuber
94. 97 Christopher_Cabrera
94. 97 CornerCutter
96. 96 DesertWolf
97. 92 HawaiiLife745
97. 92 speedcuber71
99. 91 Alea
100. 90 SloMoCubing
101. 89 Fred Lang
102. 86 JMHCubed
102. 86 oskarinn
104. 85 YouCubing
105. 83 therubikscombo
106. 80 Jacck
106. 80 [email protected]
106. 80 NarenRameshB
109. 77 Jami Viljanen
110. 76 Skullush
111. 75 1everythingm
112. 74 Tx789
112. 74 [email protected]
112. 74 ican97
112. 74 Bundles017
116. 73 PlayFun555
117. 71 NoProblemCubing
117. 71 Tommy Kiprillis
117. 71 PugCuber
120. 68 PixelWizard
121. 64 chriscuber123
122. 59 zekecahill
123. 58 GC1998
124. 57 YY
125. 56 Dhruva Shaw
126. 53 Selkie
127. 51 João Vinicius
128. 46 Wilhelm
128. 46 cubesrawesome
130. 45 ErikCR
130. 45 The Cubinator
132. 44 mohitlulla___
133. 41 Kymlikespotatoes12105
133. 41 Torch
135. 40 boroc226han
135. 40 arbivara
135. 40 Sub1Hour
138. 39 CJK
138. 39 brad711
138. 39 PuzzledCuber
141. 38 lwhitecuber 
141. 38 Tim Rinehart
143. 37 MusiCuber
144. 36 Babcga
144. 36 Aamirhaha
144. 36 Hashtagcuber
144. 36 sqAree
148. 35 AlwinR
148. 35 pantu2000
148. 35 FakeMMAP
148. 35 The Pocket Cuber
148. 35 Joliver_02
153. 34 Mikel
153. 34 Corgos
155. 33 RandomDude
155. 33 MASTERMIND2368
155. 33 mvpcuber47
158. 32 hubingjushi
158. 32 Alpha cuber
160. 31 hakatashi
160. 31 Dream Cubing
160. 31 NamanJ12
163. 30 ronaldm
163. 30 João Santos
163. 30 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
163. 30 RCTACameron
167. 28 Brayden Adams
167. 28 denthebro
167. 28 Martin Fronescu 
170. 27 LowSkill
170. 27 daniel678
170. 27 oyyq99999
170. 27 Zeke Mackay
174. 26 PyraMaster
174. 26 [email protected]
176. 25 Foreright
176. 25 Lennon Dorsey
176. 25 CBcuber86
179. 24 Nadav Rosett
179. 24 Darii
179. 24 Mikael weiss
179. 24 Ethan Misteri
183. 23 Erik
183. 23 SimonK
183. 23 masta
186. 22 david_5647
186. 22 Teemu
188. 21 cubingchemister18
188. 21 audiophile121
188. 21 E-Cuber
188. 21 aaron paskow
192. 19 Ontricus
193. 18 Parke187
193. 18 jancsi02
193. 18 not_kevin
196. 17 Trexrush1
197. 16 CubingRF
197. 16 Willi
199. 15 Komal Gupta
199. 15 [email protected]
201. 14 Cpimtong
201. 14 luki446
203. 13 BandedCubing101
203. 13 Solareon
203. 13 freshcuber.de
203. 13 leudcfa
203. 13 gavinz
203. 13 trippptrs
203. 13 Sue Doenim
203. 13 Chris Van Der Brink
203. 13 RC1998
212. 12 Khairur Rachim
212. 12 Marcceello
212. 12 DCG
212. 12 Pranav Prabhu
212. 12 Arnav Arora
212. 12 JoshuaStacker
212. 12 epride17
219. 11 JC Cuber
219. 11 Jmuncuber 
219. 11 F0ggyB0y
219. 11 IanHamburg
223. 10 Liam Wadek
223. 10 colegemuth
223. 10 nevinscph
223. 10 Dylan Swarts
223. 10 WillyTheWizard 
223. 10 AhmetYG
223. 10 Itsmethebee
223. 10 vinylc2h3
231. 9 WorldoBlocks
231. 9 mycube
231. 9 Jan 
231. 9 antirizarry1622
235. 8 zhawk
235. 8 Andrew_Rizo
235. 8 Algy Cuber
235. 8 dycocubix
235. 8 Trig0n
240. 7 FPermthecuber
240. 7 tyjamamkompaxd123
240. 7 turtwig
240. 7 Michael DeLaRosa
240. 7 paulcuber3
240. 7 vilkkuti25
246. 6 Momedy
246. 6 papasmurf
248. 5 bugybunny
248. 5 dschieses
248. 5 AtticCraft
248. 5 Aryan
252. 4 Cheunghao Tu
252. 4 PingPongCuber
252. 4 keebruce
255. 3 Clément B.
255. 3 Aerospry
255. 3 Gws
255. 3 SorinT
255. 3 m24816
255. 3 [email protected]
255. 3 Artyom Shevchenko
255. 3 BJTheUnknown
255. 3 Nikita
255. 3 [email protected]



*Megaminx* (375)

1. 2607 AidanNoogie
2. 2501 thecubingwizard
3. 2036 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4. 1828 miasponseller
5. 1708 OriginalUsername
6. 1704 Shadowjockey
7. 1642 ichcubegern
8. 1558 lejitcuber
9. 1295 DGCubes
10. 1294 cubeshepherd
11. 1226 MCuber
12. 1142 DhruvA
13. 1087 swankfukinc
14. 1077 GenTheThief
14. 1077 ARandomCuber
16. 1068 xyzzy
17. 1026 abunickabhi
18. 975 trav1
19. 965 Elf
20. 941 Cuberstache
21. 911 CubicOreo
22. 876 MrKuba600
22. 876 Nikhil Soares
24. 873 jancsi02
25. 855 Kit Clement
26. 849 Magdamini
27. 833 Marcus Siu
28. 818 2016LAIL01
29. 815 Lewis
30. 794 leudcfa
31. 787 obelisk477
32. 755 bacyril
33. 726 TheDubDubJr
34. 722 begiuli65
35. 692 GTregay
36. 652 Bogdan
37. 627 CubeStack_Official
38. 590 TSTwist
39. 585 Mike Hughey
40. 561 Keroma12
41. 556 audiophile121
42. 554 Glomnipotent
43. 542 JoXCuber
44. 537 cuberkid10
45. 525 Mcuber5
46. 509 Katiedavies3103
47. 484 MattP98
48. 476 Khairur Rachim
49. 472 leomannen
50. 468 BradenTheMagician
51. 461 Sean Hartman
51. 461 asiahyoo1997
53. 445 Keenan Johnson
54. 373 G2013
55. 372 NathanaelCubes
56. 366 Jonsa87
57. 364 OJ Cubing
58. 361 Astral Cubing 
59. 356 mrjames113083
60. 355 applezfall
61. 353 mihnea3000
62. 329 redoxxy
63. 328 T1_M0
64. 326 arquillian
65. 322 dat1asiandude
65. 322 Petri Krzywacki
67. 317 PotatoesAreUs
67. 317 buzzteam4
69. 310 colegemuth
70. 303 Dream Cubing
71. 296 Turkey vld
72. 287 The Blockhead
73. 282 Luke Garrett
74. 279 Alea
75. 275 Lykos
75. 275 [email protected]
77. 273 THowlett
78. 263 Thom S.
79. 260 Sixstringcal
80. 259 TheNoobCuber
81. 254 One Wheel
82. 248 uesyuu
83. 247 Mark Boyanowski
84. 246 Neb
85. 240 Stubbi
86. 239 V.Kochergin
87. 238 Axel Lönnstedt
88. 236 scylla
89. 231 Isaac Lai
90. 227 typo56
91. 223 RCTACameron
92. 222 tdm
93. 220 RifleCat
94. 215 Ami4747
95. 208 MegaminxMan
96. 205 Metallic Silver
97. 201 Tanki_cubed
97. 201 Zac04attack
99. 192 tavery343
100. 187 Ontricus
100. 187 Erik
102. 186 CubingwithChris
102. 186 Ghost Cuber 
104. 185 HawaiiLife745
104. 185 epride17
106. 184 wuque man 
107. 183 Josh5271
108. 180 Ianwubby
109. 175 Fred Lang
110. 174 TipsterTrickster 
111. 173 Christopher_Cabrera
112. 164 jaysammey777
113. 163 tJardigradHe
114. 161 Coeur de feu
114. 161 vedroboev
114. 161 turtwig
117. 160 InlandEmpireCuber
118. 157 Ethan Misteri
119. 150 [email protected]
119. 150 CornerCutter
121. 148 Islam Kitiev
122. 143 TommyC
122. 143 Martin Fronescu 
124. 142 julio974
125. 134 F0ggyB0y
125. 134 TasseRasse
127. 131 sigalig
127. 131 Hargun02
127. 131 E-Cuber
127. 131 Jacck
131. 128 TheodorNordstrand
131. 128 the super cuber
133. 127 oskarinn
133. 127 Selkie
135. 126 Parker Z
136. 124 Leo Annett
136. 124 nms777
138. 123 Skullush
139. 122 tigermaxi
140. 121 bhoffman492
141. 120 Jscuber
141. 120 SpartanSailor
143. 117 Dylan Swarts
144. 116 Tommy Kiprillis
144. 116 Nihahhat
144. 116 gavinz
144. 116 speedcuber71
148. 115 [email protected]
148. 115 FaLoL
150. 114 sam596
151. 113 Cuz Red
152. 110 Odder
153. 108 Tx789
154. 107 MichaelNielsen
154. 107 Valken
154. 107 Torch
157. 104 theos
158. 100 Carterk
159. 98 Ali161102
160. 97 SimonK
161. 96 Jack Pfeifer
162. 94 João Vinicius
162. 94 MLGCubez
162. 94 SloMoCubing
162. 94 JustAnotherGenericCu
166. 93 Toothcraver55
166. 93 UnknownCanvas
168. 91 Billabob
168. 91 20luky3
170. 88 Natanael
170. 88 YouCubing
172. 87 Willi
172. 87 JakubDrobny
174. 85 Bundles017
175. 84 Alpha cuber
176. 83 AvGalen
177. 82 Kylegadj
177. 82 boroc226han
179. 81 [email protected]
180. 79 brad711
181. 78 Ecuasamurai
182. 76 Jmuncuber 
182. 76 Arnav Arora
182. 76 Parker Z
182. 76 Jonah Jarvis
182. 76 Elysian_Hunter
182. 76 1everythingm
182. 76 dhafin
182. 76 Nikhil George
190. 74 jihu1011
190. 74 DumplingMaster
190. 74 Cooki348
193. 73 Jami Viljanen
194. 71 yaboiwierdal
194. 71 Cheunghao Tu
196. 70 Pyra42
197. 69 Cpimtong
197. 69 ukulelekid
199. 68 Sub1Hour
200. 66 kumato
200. 66 Matt Hudon
202. 65 Chris Van Der Brink
202. 65 thejerber44
202. 65 Clément B.
202. 65 Sue Doenim
202. 65 Lennon Dorsey
207. 64 JMHCubed
208. 63 sqAree
208. 63 masta
208. 63 26doober
211. 62 MartinN13
211. 62 Varun Mohanraj
211. 62 Solareon
211. 62 YoniStrass
215. 61 Nadav Rosett
216. 60 Zafimi
217. 59 cubingidiot
217. 59 hssandwich
217. 59 cytokid101
220. 58 Pranav Prabhu
220. 58 zekecahill
220. 58 Hashtagcuber
223. 57 thederpydank
223. 57 Zeke Mackay
225. 56 pd159
226. 55 Underwatercuber
226. 55 MattheoDW
226. 55 papasmurf
229. 54 Eric Lentzon
230. 53 david_5647
231. 52 tkern
232. 51 NoProblemCubing
233. 50 WACWCA
234. 49 PixelWizard
234. 49 mvpcuber47
234. 49 AndreyChe
234. 49 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
238. 48 Christopher Lai
238. 48 blacksantaa
238. 48 dycocubix
241. 47 Aaditya Sikder
241. 47 Mikael weiss
241. 47 weatherman223
244. 45 brunofclima
245. 44 Wilhelm
245. 44 Aryan
247. 43 pga2002
247. 43 SolveThatCube
249. 42 2017LAMB06
250. 41 Rūdolfs
250. 41 Angry_Mob
250. 41 sahil
250. 41 RandomDude
254. 40 therubikscombo
254. 40 WorldoBlocks
254. 40 mycube
257. 39 daniel678
258. 38 AlwinR
259. 37 asacuber
260. 35 nevinscph
260. 35 cuber3141592
262. 34 Amelia Cheng
262. 34 Marco21
262. 34 João Santos
262. 34 frosty_cuber
266. 33 Darii
266. 33 Shane724
266. 33 jason3141
266. 33 YY
270. 32 [email protected]
270. 32 antirizarry1622
270. 32 Ordway Persyn
270. 32 jsgamemaker
270. 32 DesertWolf
270. 32 PingPongCuber
276. 31 matthew wilbur
276. 31 MatsBergsten
278. 30 Corner Twist Cubing
279. 29 lwhitecuber 
279. 29 Nikita
279. 29 Rubiksdude4144
282. 28 GC1998
283. 27 Mackenzie Dy
283. 27 kbrune
283. 27 MrLunarWolf
283. 27 cuber2018
283. 27 Joliver_02
288. 26 Tim Rinehart
288. 26 KylerWoods
288. 26 not_kevin
291. 24 [email protected]
291. 24 [email protected]
291. 24 vilkkuti25
291. 24 BiscutDNF
291. 24 chriscuber123
296. 23 acchyutjolly26
297. 22 bennettstouder
297. 22 Aerospry
297. 22 1samko2345
297. 22 boby_okta
301. 20 PugCuber
302. 19 jaym-er
303. 18 m24816
303. 18 JDcuber
303. 18 Danila Ryabinin 
303. 18 yghklvn
303. 18 carsonjf8
303. 18 OwenB
303. 18 Manatee 10235
310. 17 VDel_234_
310. 17 Emir Yusuf
310. 17 CBcuber86
313. 16 JustinTimeCuber
313. 16 Artyom Shevchenko
313. 16 MusiCuber
313. 16 SirVivor
317. 15 hakatashi
317. 15 Brayden Adams
317. 15 Kerry_Creech
317. 15 d4m1no
317. 15 PlatonCuber
322. 14 J2
322. 14 seth0420
322. 14 cougarscratch
322. 14 Aneta5
322. 14 CubicChipmunk
322. 14 ROEVOSS
322. 14 Pfannkuchener
322. 14 Dy Max Cuber
330. 13 mati-ice
330. 13 Algy Cuber
330. 13 Osian
330. 13 Logan
334. 12 graceenai
334. 12 Randon
336. 11 Worm 09624
336. 11 JackPurdum
336. 11 CeeEhllCuber
336. 11 austinruler
336. 11 Momedy
336. 11 tolgakantarci
342. 10 freshcuber.de
342. 10 RyuKagamine
344. 9 TheCubingAddict980
344. 9 dnguyen2204
344. 9 Omegacubing
344. 9 ToastasaurusCuber
344. 9 Theo Leinad
344. 9 M42
344. 9 IshanHM
351. 8 PlatonDranchuk
351. 8 FPermthecuber
351. 8 Gws
351. 8 keebruce
351. 8 SophieCubes
351. 8 JC Cuber
351. 8 JoshuaStacker
351. 8 AND1000
359. 7 AMCuber1618
359. 7 KingCobble29
359. 7 Hróar Hrólfsson
359. 7 X cuber
359. 7 arbivara
359. 7 DatFatCat137
365. 6 Blizzard_Cubing
365. 6 tj.k8386
365. 6 AtticCraft
368. 5 revAldoabedram
368. 5 Ice_Cuber
368. 5 Lfin
368. 5 JohnTheG21
368. 5 Bandamo
368. 5 rubiks coobs
368. 5 MELIKESCAKES
368. 5 WillyTheWizard



*Pyraminx* (682)

1. 5077 DGCubes
2. 4245 oliviervlcube
3. 4192 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4. 4160 MartinN13
5. 4067 lejitcuber
6. 3930 CornerCutter
7. 3778 MCuber
8. 3598 asacuber
9. 3594 RobinCube
10. 3407 ichcubegern
11. 3253 mihnea3000
12. 3224 Shadowjockey
13. 3024 Marcus Siu
14. 2963 cubeshepherd
15. 2842 NathanaelCubes
16. 2774 E-Cuber
17. 2742 BradenTheMagician
18. 2678 [email protected]
19. 2663 OriginalUsername
20. 2633 TheDubDubJr
21. 2582 DhruvA
22. 2577 JMHCubed
23. 2555 Magdamini
24. 2532 T1_M0
25. 2502 MrKuba600
26. 2419 Keenan Johnson
27. 2369 Lewis
28. 2355 Rubiksdude4144
29. 2306 Cooki348
30. 2171 Ghost Cuber 
31. 2107 2016LAIL01
32. 2098 cuberkid10
33. 2056 InlandEmpireCuber
34. 2011 leomannen
35. 1988 tigermaxi
36. 1974 MattP98
37. 1893 2017LAMB06
38. 1876 jancsi02
39. 1875 tJardigradHe
40. 1863 CubicOreo
41. 1823 Luke Garrett
42. 1818 FastCubeMaster
43. 1817 trav1
44. 1794 G2013
45. 1793 vedroboev
46. 1779 ARandomCuber
47. 1755 applezfall
48. 1722 Ontricus
49. 1670 begiuli65
50. 1611 leudcfa
51. 1562 AidanNoogie
52. 1561 aaron paskow
53. 1536 UnknownCanvas
54. 1487 sigalig
55. 1485 Zac04attack
56. 1483 TipsterTrickster 
57. 1458 Nikhil Soares
58. 1406 Turkey vld
59. 1397 mrjames113083
60. 1381 Chris Van Der Brink
61. 1372 Ianwubby
62. 1366 abunickabhi
62. 1366 NoProblemCubing
64. 1364 Zeke Mackay
65. 1351 bacyril
66. 1332 The Cubinator
67. 1260 Keith Maben
68. 1259 MattheoDW
69. 1227 Kerry_Creech
70. 1214 Sean Hartman
70. 1214 Elf
72. 1187 swankfukinc
73. 1186 JakubDrobny
74. 1185 buzzteam4
75. 1149 JoXCuber
76. 1148 oskarinn
76. 1148 Abhi
78. 1134 [email protected]
79. 1130 typo56
80. 1121 Jami Viljanen
81. 1075 rubik2005
82. 1060 EdubCubez
83. 1034 MichaelNielsen
84. 1020 1samko2345
85. 962 turtwig
86. 927 DaniëlKassab1
87. 910 Mcuber5
88. 906 Glomnipotent
89. 895 CubingwithChris
90. 882 Bogdan
91. 868 Competition Cuber
92. 852 Pyra42
93. 843 Mike Hughey
94. 839 Leo Annett
95. 826 Kit Clement
96. 824 THowlett
97. 820 [email protected]
98. 815 Astral Cubing 
99. 805 kumato
100. 804 dschieses
101. 803 ExultantCarn
102. 790 Neb
103. 787 dat1asiandude
103. 787 whatshisbucket
103. 787 NolanDoes2x2
106. 786 redoxxy
107. 780 Toothcraver55
108. 770 julio974
109. 767 speedcuber71
110. 756 OJ Cubing
111. 751 boroc226han
112. 745 bhoffman492
113. 744 Brayden Adams
114. 739 the super cuber
115. 724 qwer13
116. 706 bennettstouder
116. 706 MLGCubez
118. 694 SimonK
119. 684 Josh5271
119. 684 Natanael
121. 676 TommyC
122. 672 Emir Yusuf
123. 666 Dylan Swarts
124. 662 epride17
125. 617 asiahyoo1997
126. 612 Jack Pfeifer
127. 608 João Vinicius
128. 584 jason3141
129. 575 Manatee 10235
130. 572 Lykos
131. 560 miasponseller
132. 554 V.Kochergin
133. 550 RCTACameron
134. 548 Axel Lönnstedt
135. 540 topppits
136. 539 frosty_cuber
137. 527 Cuberstache
138. 519 Jscuber
139. 517 weatherman223
140. 511 Jacck
140. 511 Katiedavies3103
142. 501 X cuber
143. 488 Teemu
144. 487 Jonsa87
145. 482 Ecuasamurai
146. 475 dycocubix
147. 471 AdrianCubing
148. 470 Dale Nash
149. 469 Moreno van Rooijen
150. 459 KingCobble29
151. 457 Bertus
151. 457 Sixstringcal
153. 455 MJCuber05
154. 446 Moonwink Cuber
155. 436 sam596
156. 430 theos
156. 430 Ali161102
158. 426 SloMoCubing
159. 425 Dream Cubing
160. 420 The Pocket Cuber
161. 413 Alea
162. 409 dhafin
163. 407 NarenRameshB
164. 406 GarethBert11
164. 406 TSTwist
164. 406 Alpha cuber
167. 403 João Santos
168. 399 arquillian
169. 392 RifleCat
170. 387 Fred Lang
171. 384 PlatonCuber
172. 379 3x3x5
173. 378 BrianJ
174. 377 Kylegadj
175. 376 Pixaler
176. 375 Federico Da Fonseca
177. 374 Willi
178. 372 TheNoobCuber
179. 368 David ep
180. 361 Ordway Persyn
181. 360 Schmizee
182. 358 ganmanchan 
183. 353 Zman04
184. 351 JustAnotherGenericCu
185. 350 Stubbi
186. 349 The Blockhead
187. 347 Kenneth Svendson
188. 346 2018JAIN01
188. 346 acchyutjolly26
190. 337 CeeEhllCuber
190. 337 Darii
192. 331 TheodorNordstrand
193. 325 BJTheUnknown
194. 324 HawaiiLife745
195. 318 nms777
196. 315 PotatoesAreUs
197. 306 Tanki_cubed
198. 305 WorldoBlocks
199. 304 Bundles017
199. 304 vilkkuti25
201. 301 Bubbagrub
202. 298 BandedCubing101
203. 296 Christopher_Cabrera
203. 296 obelisk477
203. 296 therubikscombo
206. 295 Tx789
206. 295 [email protected]
208. 291 Nadav Rosett
209. 288 Underwatercuber
209. 288 teboecubes
211. 284 wuque man 
211. 284 Ethan Misteri
213. 279 Matt Hudon
214. 276 Kris Gonnella
215. 274 [email protected]
216. 270 20luky3
217. 267 ukulelekid
218. 261 tavery343
219. 259 TasseRasse
220. 257 Cuz Red
221. 253 rooroo2006
222. 252 cubingidiot
223. 249 jaysammey777
224. 247 jihu1011
225. 246 Awder
225. 246 Duncan Bannon
227. 243 Martin Fronescu 
228. 241 EdubCubes
229. 239 PingPongCuber
230. 237 Artyom Shevchenko
231. 234 Aerospry
232. 230 Trig0n
233. 229 Coeur de feu
234. 228 JustinTimeCuber
234. 228 rubiks coobs
236. 227 RileyN23
237. 226 Odder
237. 226 Sue Doenim
239. 225 Algy Cuber
239. 225 SolveThatCube
241. 224 PlayFun555
241. 224 Thrasher989
243. 223 Elvin Thorsen
244. 220 camcuber
245. 219 Solareon
246. 218 matthew wilbur
246. 218 Skullush
248. 215 SuperCheese
248. 215 Nihahhat
250. 212 Tommy Kiprillis
251. 211 squashy_cuber
252. 209 sqAree
252. 209 Oatch
254. 207 aybuck37
255. 206 DesertWolf
256. 204 hssandwich
257. 203 RandomPerson84
258. 201 Lennon Dorsey
259. 200 Erik
260. 199 fun at the joy
260. 199 FaLoL
262. 196 Torch
262. 196 Logan
264. 194 Allagos
265. 193 Andrew_Rizo
265. 193 lwhitecuber 
267. 192 CubingRF
268. 191 janelle
269. 190 Ami4747
270. 187 Sub1Hour
271. 185 YouCubing
272. 184 YY
272. 184 Awesomesaucer
272. 184 Angry_Mob
275. 182 Zach Clark
276. 181 Isaac Lai
276. 181 Marcceello
278. 178 Hashtagcuber
279. 174 chriscuber123
279. 174 Justin Miner
281. 173 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
282. 171 Danila Ryabinin 
283. 170 AlwinR
283. 170 1everythingm
285. 168 Arnav Arora
286. 167 PixelWizard
287. 166 AvGalen
288. 165 Color Cuber
288. 165 GTregay
288. 165 Parker Z
291. 163 Mark Boyanowski
292. 161 Patrick Fischer
293. 160 dnguyen2204
294. 159 daniel678
295. 156 [email protected]
295. 156 Aamirhaha
295. 156 antirizarry1622
298. 155 Hróar Hrólfsson
299. 154 trippptrs
300. 153 scylla
301. 152 Clément B.
302. 150 TheCubingAddict980
303. 149 SpartanSailor
304. 148 Pranav Prabhu
304. 148 luki446
304. 148 MegaminxMan
307. 146 david_5647
308. 145 zhangcy
309. 144 Wriiglly
310. 140 M1n1turtl3
311. 139 Valken
311. 139 PugCuber
313. 135 YoniStrass
313. 135 MaskCuber
315. 131 seth0420
315. 131 Janav Gupta
315. 131 DCG
318. 130 Alex Carlson
318. 130 LowSkill
320. 129 Quinson
321. 128 Varun Mohanraj
321. 128 CubeStack_Official
323. 126 brad711
323. 126 PyraMaster
325. 124 thederpydank
326. 123 Cornertwist
326. 123 colegemuth
328. 122 Jonasrox09
329. 121 dean_clockisthebestevent
330. 120 yudo.r
331. 117 tkern
331. 117 EthanSCubing
331. 117 NamanJ12
334. 115 TwójStaryPijany2002
334. 115 Parker Z
336. 114 hakatashi
336. 114 Omegacubing
336. 114 Nicole2w
336. 114 twoj_stary_pijany
340. 111 yannicwaser24
341. 109 Hargun02
342. 108 NickStokerCubing
342. 108 Eric Lentzon
342. 108 Cheng
345. 107 Alex Benham
345. 107 masta
345. 107 JohnTheG21
345. 107 WillyTheWizard 
349. 106 AMCuber
349. 106 FluxDigital01
351. 105 Bonkashi
351. 105 F0ggyB0y
351. 105 vorherrscher
351. 105 James Behrle
351. 105 ROEVOSS
356. 104 Ryan Wu
356. 104 m24816
356. 104 carson holder
359. 103 [email protected]
360. 102 Amir Afiq
361. 101 Daniel Johnson
361. 101 uyneb2000
363. 100 Nazib
363. 100 [email protected]
365. 99 Dy Max Cuber
365. 99 YaaniMani
367. 98 CJK
367. 98 Jmuncuber 
367. 98 Randon
367. 98 audiophile121
371. 97 zekecahill
371. 97 Kevmin
371. 97 Mikael weiss
371. 97 FakeMMAP
375. 96 Aadil- ali
376. 95 Lumej
376. 95 MrHunterGames
376. 95 GC1998
376. 95 pd159
380. 94 mati-ice
381. 93 neslingn
382. 92 Zafimi
382. 92 [email protected]
382. 92 MuffinGod17
382. 92 speedcube.insta
386. 91 Skewb God
386. 91 kbrune
386. 91 CaptainB
389. 90 Sidharth Sudhir
390. 89 MusiCuber
391. 88 Metallic Silver
391. 88 Kyleadj
391. 88 [email protected]
394. 87 tyjamamkompaxd123
395. 86 MrLunarWolf
395. 86 Casper
395. 86 CBcuber86
395. 86 ToastasaurusCuber
395. 86 typeman5
400. 84 Owczar
400. 84 Parke187
402. 82 RahmB
402. 82 DGraciaRubik
404. 81 Amelia Cheng
405. 80 mvpcuber47
405. 80 LightFlame_
407. 79 CraZZ CFOP
407. 79 SirVivor
407. 79 M O
407. 79 SpeedCubeReview
411. 78 Wilhelm
411. 78 yoinneroid
411. 78 Corgos
414. 77 Andrew Rizo
414. 77 Kymapo
416. 76 Trexrush1
417. 75 James Hake
417. 75 Liam Wadek
417. 75 yghklvn
420. 74 paulcuber3
421. 73 Carterk
421. 73 Rūdolfs
423. 72 Christopher Lai
424. 71 Cpimtong
424. 71 hotufos
424. 71 thejerber44
424. 71 tj.k8386
424. 71 EdubCubing_
424. 71 pompi710
430. 70 sahil
430. 70 Yoshi Cuber
432. 68 WACWCA
432. 68 Tim Rinehart
432. 68 [email protected]
435. 67 asdf
435. 67 Smudged Cuber
437. 66 Franksium
438. 65 bugybunny
438. 65 tdm
440. 64 Burnsy101
441. 63 Fast zx
441. 63 cuber3141592
443. 61 cubingchemister18
443. 61 brunofclima
443. 61 Paarth Chhabra
443. 61 Sandy
443. 61 Keroma12
448. 60 averyja17
448. 60 Aryan
450. 59 JoshuaStacker
450. 59 ican97
450. 59 Momedy
453. 57 SpareBrains
453. 57 Skefull
453. 57 FireCuber
453. 57 MatsBergsten
453. 57 Selkie
458. 56 DatFatCat137
458. 56 mnbbll1203
458. 56 Now3852
458. 56 Jaco Momberg 
462. 55 Corner Twist Cubing
462. 55 Caleb/spooderskewb
464. 54 mycube
464. 54 tuga88
464. 54 speedsolver05
464. 54 yovliporat
468. 53 JL Cubing
469. 52 sloshycomic123
469. 52 sleipnir
469. 52 SparkSpeed
469. 52 Aaron
469. 52 26doober
474. 51 Caleb
474. 51 AdamRubiksCubed
474. 51 ImPaulPCG
477. 50 One Wheel
477. 50 zhawk
477. 50 BHCubing
480. 49 jonathanmaster
480. 49 Assaf Shaham
480. 49 cubingchemist
483. 48 Tanay Kapadia
483. 48 Petri Krzywacki
483. 48 Lachlan Stephens
483. 48 AND1000
487. 47 Amelia
487. 47 oyyq99999
487. 47 xpoes
487. 47 Mackenzie Dy
491. 46 Aleki
492. 45 Ian Pang
492. 45 BiscutDNF
494. 44 RyuKagamine
494. 44 goidlon
496. 43 AtticCraft
496. 43 denthebro
496. 43 pga2002
496. 43 Michael DeLaRosa
496. 43 Nikita
496. 43 JackPurdum
502. 42 AhmetYG
502. 42 papasmurf
504. 41 saltysam
504. 41 Echidnias
504. 41 adirox5907
504. 41 DMSCUBER
504. 41 Dragos Cadariu
509. 40 Nikhil George
509. 40 not_kevin
511. 39 VDel_234_
511. 39 J2
511. 39 JC Cuber
514. 38 PlatonDranchuk
514. 38 CubicChipmunk
514. 38 OwenB
517. 37 Pangit
517. 37 Kuzniok
517. 37 cytokid101
517. 37 jaym-er
517. 37 Electrical Cubing
517. 37 BMcCl1
517. 37 derek_981
524. 36 Josh_Mullins
524. 36 arbivara
524. 36 tcuber
524. 36 Jan 
528. 35 CubingCrazy
528. 35 Joliver_02
530. 34 Undefined7
530. 34 carsonjf8
530. 34 Vlogger088 
530. 34 Foreright
534. 33 Ernest Fowler
535. 32 cubesrawesome
535. 32 Balder
537. 31 High-JackedCubing
537. 31 Matthewz1c
537. 31 Ayaan
540. 30 genius0717
540. 30 The Cubing Potato
540. 30 a3533
540. 30 Bob_Ewell
540. 30 SorinT
545. 29 Luke8
545. 29 gavinz
545. 29 Aerma
548. 28 Damen Gambit
548. 28 tk7300
548. 28 Poketube6681
551. 27 owensiege
551. 27 Sam_Cuber
551. 27 Pedro Silva dos Santos
554. 26 Brendan Bakker
554. 26 puppycuber18
554. 26 33cuber
554. 26 DumplingMaster
558. 25 dccuber
558. 25 Rodzki27
558. 25 [email protected]
558. 25 TylerBur
558. 25 d4m1no
558. 25 NickT13
558. 25 The Cubix
565. 24 Legoball52
565. 24 OrangeJamcubes
565. 24 Q-ber
565. 24 abhashrajbhandari
565. 24 jammastert125
565. 24 dancing_jules
565. 24 craccho
572. 23 Kedar shete
572. 23 freshcuber.de
572. 23 Ilikedumdum
575. 22 Woodman567
575. 22 CRNils
577. 21 alphastunz
577. 21 nevinscph
577. 21 Lukario
577. 21 cub3dr
581. 20 JWStudios
581. 20 ErikCR
581. 20 JDcuber
584. 19 Schmidt
584. 19 Jaagrav
584. 19 owenman
587. 18 Koala Cubes
587. 18 CM Cubes
589. 17 DLXCubing
589. 17 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
589. 17 CubingTaco44
592. 16 IanHamburg
592. 16 Worm 09624
592. 16 Puggins1
592. 16 DalDal
592. 16 Konrad Henry
592. 16 Jiaqi Wu
592. 16 abhash8010
592. 16 CubicCubes
592. 16 keebruce
592. 16 Mdcuber
602. 15 RC1998
602. 15 Killernerd24
602. 15 Bandamo
602. 15 [email protected]
602. 15 GCubing
602. 15 awesomesoop27 
608. 14 UtopiaCuber
608. 14 TM65789
608. 14 austinruler
608. 14 Kai Burgart
608. 14 [email protected]
608. 14 Vexcrate
614. 13 tnk351
614. 13 SomeKid2369
614. 13 xyzzy
617. 12 PIZZA!!!
617. 12 Ender436
617. 12 Gx Cuber
617. 12 AMCuber1618
617. 12 LostGent
622. 11 Nateman564
622. 11 CyanSparkleMan2
622. 11 Itsmethebee
622. 11 Ice_Cuber
626. 10 Marco21
626. 10 Billabob
626. 10 ronaldm
626. 10 BitCube
626. 10 Blizzard_Cubing
631. 9 SophieCubes
631. 9 3x3 Loser
631. 9 Gws
631. 9 Cheunghao Tu
631. 9 ronjalundblad
631. 9 Cuber/Drummer
631. 9 iwaru kitsune (iopfo
631. 9 Meme boi
631. 9 Cold cuber
631. 9 Felixcubing
641. 8 FaTyl
641. 8 VTCubers
641. 8 Little Sunrise
641. 8 Pteradorktyl
641. 8 Kai_Valdez
646. 7 PnknHead
646. 7 Xauxage
646. 7 Passcraft
646. 7 xLodestar
646. 7 RedSolver
651. 6 FPermthecuber
651. 6 D1zzy
651. 6 ErdeN
651. 6 laizy
651. 6 Benji
651. 6 FPcuber
651. 6 pitchcatch
658. 5 rodriguize
658. 5 Levi
658. 5 jonathanmsater2
658. 5 iShruthi
658. 5 xander3
663. 4 Diamond_ninja109
663. 4 victor
663. 4 [email protected]
663. 4 Ethan Epstein
663. 4 I love cubes
663. 4 [GD] Frostbyte
663. 4 minnow
663. 4 Codegod
671. 3 Deadly chicken
671. 3 ryguy3305
671. 3 greenthunderr
671. 3 BlueberryCuber
671. 3 JenE
671. 3 Wabbly
671. 3 meekrose
671. 3 M42
671. 3 X-treme cuber
671. 3 [email protected]
671. 3 CompleteCubing
671. 3 cuberrahul20



*Square-1* (430)

1. 3230 thecubingwizard
2. 2988 ichcubegern
3. 2982 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4. 2878 Sixstringcal
5. 2746 Shadowjockey
6. 2484 DGCubes
7. 2474 speedcuber71
8. 2370 AidanNoogie
9. 2339 sigalig
10. 2308 lejitcuber
11. 1889 G2013
12. 1845 cuberkid10
13. 1811 MCuber
14. 1749 BradenTheMagician
15. 1705 leomannen
16. 1695 TheDubDubJr
17. 1661 OriginalUsername
18. 1621 cubeshepherd
19. 1561 trav1
20. 1526 MattP98
21. 1499 leudcfa
22. 1474 Thom S.
23. 1466 Zach Clark
24. 1445 mihnea3000
25. 1440 Luke Garrett
26. 1432 Keenan Johnson
27. 1396 TipsterTrickster 
28. 1220 DhruvA
29. 1167 Zeke Mackay
30. 1152 MrKuba600
31. 1087 Rubiksdude4144
32. 1078 2017LAMB06
33. 1076 OJ Cubing
34. 1048 Zac04attack
35. 1013 Magdamini
36. 990 Mike Hughey
37. 964 Bubbagrub
38. 962 Bogdan
39. 924 buzzteam4
40. 906 typo56
41. 868 JoXCuber
42. 843 oskarinn
43. 825 applezfall
44. 815 Josh5271
45. 800 dat1asiandude
46. 781 Competition Cuber
47. 763 Lewis
48. 756 bacyril
49. 754 tJardigradHe
50. 745 Turkey vld
51. 739 Nikhil Soares
52. 732 vedroboev
53. 719 T1_M0
54. 686 MattheoDW
55. 677 whatshisbucket
56. 676 Jack Pfeifer
56. 676 Underwatercuber
58. 644 obatake
59. 641 bugybunny
60. 638 CubicOreo
61. 631 Elf
62. 599 Kylegadj
63. 592 Kit Clement
64. 589 mrjames113083
65. 580 begiuli65
66. 576 ARandomCuber
67. 562 Sean Hartman
68. 547 NathanaelCubes
69. 544 Andrew_Rizo
70. 530 MartinN13
71. 529 TommyC
71. 529 asacuber
73. 527 Tx789
74. 524 sam596
75. 520 Glomnipotent
76. 506 Isaac Lai
77. 494 Ghost Cuber 
78. 472 1samko2345
79. 463 tigermaxi
80. 460 Mcuber5
81. 453 [email protected]
82. 435 MLGCubez
83. 432 Jonsa87
84. 428 Tanki_cubed
85. 422 Kerry_Creech
86. 415 Leo Annett
87. 412 David ep
88. 398 Mark Boyanowski
89. 397 bhoffman492
90. 373 Jami Viljanen
91. 371 Metallic Silver
92. 369 redoxxy
93. 367 JakubDrobny
94. 361 ExultantCarn
94. 361 InlandEmpireCuber
96. 358 therubikscombo
97. 356 THowlett
98. 351 miasponseller
99. 344 bennettstouder
100. 342 MichaelNielsen
101. 326 xyzzy
102. 323 turtwig
103. 318 Katiedavies3103
104. 313 typeman5
105. 306 F0ggyB0y
105. 306 Jacck
105. 306 Dream Cubing
108. 305 Kyleadj
109. 303 weatherman223
110. 300 Neb
111. 293 SloMoCubing
112. 292 arquillian
113. 291 CubingwithChris
114. 288 jancsi02
115. 286 thederpydank
116. 278 the super cuber
116. 278 chriscuber123
118. 274 BandedCubing101
119. 269 Cuberstache
120. 268 Federico Da Fonseca
121. 266 swankfukinc
121. 266 Lykos
123. 263 Keith Maben
124. 262 Moreno van Rooijen
125. 246 CraZZ CFOP
126. 240 uesyuu
127. 233 boroc226han
128. 227 João Vinicius
129. 225 Arnav Arora
130. 222 Fred Lang
131. 220 BrianJ
132. 218 kumato
133. 216 Ethan Misteri
134. 215 James Hake
135. 212 Valken
135. 212 Ethan Horspool
137. 211 HawaiiLife745
137. 211 [email protected]
139. 206 Carterk
140. 203 SimonK
141. 201 Natanael
142. 195 The Blockhead
143. 192 Bertus
143. 192 Willi
145. 177 Schmizee
146. 172 abunickabhi
147. 167 Skullush
148. 164 sqAree
149. 163 julio974
149. 163 RCTACameron
151. 162 Algy Cuber
151. 162 Hashtagcuber
153. 161 M1n1turtl3
153. 161 Martin Fronescu 
155. 160 [email protected]
155. 160 Aamirhaha
157. 158 CornerCutter
158. 156 daniel678
159. 154 EdubCubez
159. 154 Christopher_Cabrera
159. 154 Chris Van Der Brink
162. 152 david_5647
163. 150 DesertWolf
163. 150 JL Cubing
165. 148 [email protected]
166. 147 WorldoBlocks
167. 145 Tommy Kiprillis
168. 144 not_kevin
169. 143 Dylan Swarts
170. 141 hssandwich
171. 140 YaaniMani
172. 137 RyuKagamine
173. 136 TSTwist
173. 136 Nihahhat
175. 135 jaysammey777
175. 135 Ontricus
177. 131 georgescholey
177. 131 YouCubing
179. 128 Burnsy101
180. 127 FastCubeMaster
181. 126 RifleCat
181. 126 Patrick Fischer
183. 124 Hargun02
184. 123 papasmurf
184. 123 FakeMMAP
184. 123 João Santos
184. 123 DGraciaRubik
188. 121 FaLoL
188. 121 Alea
190. 119 Ami4747
191. 116 cubingidiot
192. 114 PotatoesAreUs
193. 113 Cheunghao Tu
194. 112 AlwinR
195. 111 dycocubix
195. 111 vorherrscher
197. 110 Clément B.
198. 109 Torch
199. 107 Awder
200. 104 Corner Twist Cubing
200. 104 Nicole2w
200. 104 E-Cuber
203. 102 Kenneth Svendson
204. 101 Logan
204. 101 Jscuber
204. 101 ROEVOSS
207. 100 JustAnotherGenericCu
208. 97 knexfan0011
209. 96 MrLunarWolf
210. 95 Sub1Hour
211. 93 TasseRasse
212. 91 RandomPerson84
213. 90 Aerospry
214. 89 Casper
215. 88 matthew wilbur
216. 86 Islam Kitiev
216. 86 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
216. 86 uyneb2000
219. 85 1everythingm
220. 84 AvGalen
221. 83 Odder
221. 83 PugCuber
221. 83 LowSkill
224. 82 Ordway Persyn
225. 81 [email protected]
226. 80 DaniëlKassab1
227. 78 TheodorNordstrand
227. 78 RandomDude
227. 78 yannicwaser24
230. 77 MusiCuber
231. 76 tdm
231. 76 NamanJ12
231. 76 AndrewRizo
231. 76 RobinCube
235. 75 fun at the joy
235. 75 PixelWizard
235. 75 Lennon Dorsey
235. 75 asdf
239. 74 CeeEhllCuber
240. 73 RahmB
241. 72 AndreyChe
241. 72 NoProblemCubing
241. 72 obelisk477
244. 71 Nikhil George
245. 69 pd159
245. 69 Cory516
247. 68 Amelia Cheng
247. 68 EthanSCubing
247. 68 Andrew Rizo
250. 67 Wilhelm
251. 66 Elvin Thorsen
251. 66 Khairur Rachim
251. 66 Kymlikespotatoes12105
251. 66 mvpcuber47
251. 66 PingPongCuber
256. 65 Eric Lentzon
257. 64 Raptor56
257. 64 rooroo2006
257. 64 blacksantaa
260. 63 epride17
261. 62 audiophile121
262. 60 Jasala
262. 60 2016LAIL01
264. 59 Mikael weiss
264. 59 RileyN23
264. 59 WACWCA
267. 58 Cpimtong
267. 58 colegemuth
269. 56 Sue Doenim
269. 56 [email protected]
271. 54 dancing_jules
271. 54 [email protected]
271. 54 ukulelekid
274. 53 Kymapo
275. 52 Selkie
275. 52 zhangcy
275. 52 masta
275. 52 Bundles017
275. 52 Corgos
275. 52 Amelia
275. 52 theos
282. 51 Axel Lönnstedt
282. 51 oyyq99999
282. 51 tyjamamkompaxd123
282. 51 Little Sunrise
286. 48 zhawk
287. 47 OwenB
287. 47 brunofclima
287. 47 zekecahill
290. 46 scylla
290. 46 Manatee 10235
290. 46 AhmetYG
293. 45 Varun Mohanraj
293. 45 Nicholas Kang
295. 44 Guilhermehrc
296. 42 JustinTimeCuber
296. 42 boby_okta
296. 42 Solareon
296. 42 paulcuber3
296. 42 AdrianD
301. 41 Omegacubing
302. 40 GC1998
302. 40 BHCubing
302. 40 Moonwink Cuber
302. 40 Shane724
306. 38 Aryan
306. 38 Yoshi Cuber
308. 37 CBcuber86
308. 37 mycube
308. 37 yghklvn
308. 37 Damen Gambit
312. 34 twoj_stary_pijany
312. 34 Ianwubby
314. 33 26doober
314. 33 LolTreeMan
314. 33 [email protected]
314. 33 YY
318. 32 Mikel
319. 31 carsonjf8
319. 31 acchyutjolly26
319. 31 trippptrs
319. 31 Hero
319. 31 Keroma12
324. 30 Amir Afiq
324. 30 Joliver_02
326. 29 ColorfulPockets
326. 29 Nadav Rosett
326. 29 Rūdolfs
326. 29 lwhitecuber 
326. 29 Killernerd24
331. 28 Randon
331. 28 Pyra42
331. 28 tkern
331. 28 James Behrle
331. 28 ErikCR
331. 28 qwer13
337. 27 Tim Rinehart
337. 27 Ryan Paroz
337. 27 EdubCubes
340. 26 NarenRameshB
340. 26 JoshuaStacker
342. 25 FaTyl
342. 25 Trig0n
344. 24 BiscutDNF
344. 24 DatFatCat137
344. 24 Pranav Prabhu
344. 24 Electrical Cubing
344. 24 DLXCubing
344. 24 Paarth Chhabra
350. 23 Aerma
350. 23 Cornertwist
350. 23 Parker Z
353. 22 X cuber
354. 21 Lachlan Stephens
354. 21 laizy
356. 20 AdamRubiksCubed
356. 20 JackPurdum
356. 20 Squanfan
356. 20 Jan 
356. 20 SuperCheese
356. 20 Teemu
356. 20 vilkkuti25
356. 20 h2f
356. 20 CM Cubes
365. 19 Alpha cuber
366. 18 D1zzy
366. 18 Jamon
368. 17 Assaf Shaham
368. 17 gavinz
370. 16 Abhi
370. 16 DMSCUBER
372. 15 NolanDoes2x2
372. 15 Dragos Cadariu
372. 15 Mackenzie Dy
372. 15 CubeStack_Official
372. 15 Jmuncuber 
372. 15 BleachedTurtle
372. 15 GCubing
379. 14 denthebro
379. 14 CubicCubes
381. 13 tj.k8386
381. 13 Bob_Ewell
381. 13 speedcube.insta
381. 13 cytokid101
381. 13 Alex Benham
386. 12 hakatashi
386. 12 Billabob
386. 12 Christopher Lai
386. 12 Skewb God
390. 11 tolgakantarci
390. 11 RedSolver
390. 11 brad711
390. 11 UnknownCanvas
390. 11 M42
395. 10 J2
395. 10 Momedy
395. 10 ShyFoxz
398. 9 Matt Hudon
398. 9 EdubCubing_
398. 9 Poketube6681
398. 9 teboecubes
398. 9 jaym-er
403. 8 BerserkFrog 
403. 8 Russell Bilinski
403. 8 FPermthecuber
403. 8 Myotis
403. 8 Hróar Hrólfsson
403. 8 tuga88
403. 8 Coeur de feu
410. 7 keebruce
410. 7 devon
410. 7 antirizarry1622
410. 7 Sidharth Sudhir
414. 6 PlatonDranchuk
414. 6 Gws
414. 6 Brayden Adams
414. 6 Tommy Book 
414. 6 Chenkar
414. 6 AtticCraft
414. 6 RC1998
414. 6 LightFlame_
414. 6 The Cubing Potato
414. 6 AMCuber1618
414. 6 Caleb/spooderskewb
414. 6 Wriiglly
426. 5 CubingCrazy
426. 5 pga2002
426. 5 ronjalundblad
426. 5 cuberrahul20
426. 5 nms777



*Skewb* (611)

1. 4680 asacuber
2. 4211 ty[email protected]
3. 3950 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4. 3596 lejitcuber
5. 3465 Marcus Siu
6. 3452 ichcubegern
7. 3394 DGCubes
8. 3356 TipsterTrickster 
9. 3352 MCuber
10. 3083 DhruvA
11. 3016 MartinN13
12. 2959 Shadowjockey
13. 2906 cubeshepherd
14. 2725 tigermaxi
15. 2702 OriginalUsername
16. 2692 MattP98
17. 2610 TheDubDubJr
18. 2479 leudcfa
19. 2427 JMHCubed
20. 2327 MrKuba600
21. 2297 mihnea3000
22. 2292 Magdamini
23. 2238 leomannen
24. 2221 Luke Garrett
25. 2079 whatshisbucket
26. 2071 2017LAMB06
27. 2053 BradenTheMagician
28. 2020 Bogdan
29. 2007 trav1
30. 1983 Bubbagrub
31. 1952 AidanNoogie
32. 1807 Rubiksdude4144
33. 1792 Metallic Silver
34. 1721 Zeke Mackay
35. 1704 2016LAIL01
36. 1670 ARandomCuber
37. 1636 CubicOreo
38. 1515 tJardigradHe
39. 1483 Keenan Johnson
40. 1452 G2013
41. 1446 Sixstringcal
42. 1419 cuberkid10
43. 1416 NathanaelCubes
44. 1343 jancsi02
45. 1332 vedroboev
46. 1328 Elf
47. 1286 oliviervlcube
48. 1283 Kit Clement
49. 1255 MattheoDW
50. 1245 aaron paskow
51. 1239 oskarinn
52. 1218 AdrianCubing
53. 1209 applezfall
54. 1195 OJ Cubing
55. 1189 typo56
56. 1180 Leo Annett
57. 1176 InlandEmpireCuber
57. 1176 EdubCubez
59. 1173 buzzteam4
60. 1168 speedcuber71
61. 1146 Josh5271
62. 1116 Lewis
63. 1098 Nikhil Soares
64. 1090 Sean Hartman
65. 1083 Katiedavies3103
66. 1074 RobinCube
67. 1069 Kylegadj
68. 1050 sam596
69. 1030 bhoffman492
70. 992 dschieses
71. 985 CubingwithChris
72. 982 1samko2345
73. 980 Jack Pfeifer
74. 971 Keith Maben
75. 947 bacyril
76. 946 weatherman223
77. 934 epride17
78. 916 CornerCutter
79. 915 ComputerGuy365
80. 897 julio974
81. 880 Turkey vld
82. 858 CeeEhllCuber
83. 857 Mike Hughey
84. 855 Schmizee
85. 825 Zac04attack
86. 813 Carterk
87. 808 Ianwubby
88. 801 PlatonCuber
89. 778 Kris Gonnella
90. 774 swankfukinc
91. 771 SpartanSailor
92. 759 miasponseller
93. 753 mrjames113083
94. 752 dat1asiandude
95. 748 boroc226han
96. 729 Lykos
97. 698 MLGCubez
98. 687 TSTwist
99. 683 João Vinicius
100. 682 Emir Yusuf
101. 677 Kerry_Creech
102. 675 Ghost Cuber 
103. 657 T1_M0
104. 656 topppits
105. 651 [email protected]
106. 649 Ontricus
107. 630 Daniel Johnson
108. 623 Neb
109. 611 Alpha cuber
109. 611 Competition Cuber
111. 609 SimonK
112. 599 Dylan Swarts
113. 597 theos
114. 594 Jscuber
115. 590 Underwatercuber
116. 584 [email protected]
116. 584 JoXCuber
118. 573 Dream Cubing
119. 564 Chris Van Der Brink
120. 546 [email protected]
121. 535 turtwig
122. 528 frosty_cuber
123. 524 THowlett
124. 510 Mcuber5
125. 509 MichaelNielsen
126. 495 The Cubinator
127. 493 João Santos
128. 490 SloMoCubing
129. 485 Jami Viljanen
129. 485 JakubDrobny
131. 484 TommyC
132. 480 Toothcraver55
133. 460 PotatoesAreUs
134. 450 xyzzy
135. 449 Tanki_cubed
136. 439 Jonsa87
137. 438 HawaiiLife745
138. 421 Lennon Dorsey
139. 420 V.Kochergin
140. 416 vilkkuti25
141. 412 FastCubeMaster
142. 411 The Blockhead
143. 404 BrianJ
144. 403 thejerber44
145. 401 hotufos
146. 399 qwer13
147. 391 Kyleadj
148. 388 dean_clockisthebestevent
149. 386 redoxxy
150. 385 Cooki348
151. 383 Alea
152. 379 TasseRasse
153. 378 rubik2005
153. 378 Keroma12
155. 364 chriscuber123
156. 361 Manatee 10235
157. 360 Federico Da Fonseca
158. 357 DaniëlKassab1
159. 353 Natanael
160. 351 Fred Lang
161. 350 dhafin
162. 349 E-Cuber
163. 342 therubikscombo
163. 342 RileyN23
165. 330 GC1998
166. 328 TheodorNordstrand
167. 325 Khairur Rachim
167. 325 LowSkill
169. 315 Ethan Horspool
169. 315 Jacck
171. 312 Moreno van Rooijen
171. 312 Hargun02
173. 311 Andrew_Rizo
174. 309 Trexrush1
174. 309 Tx789
176. 308 Allagos
177. 307 BandedCubing101
178. 306 Color Cuber
179. 304 Patrick Fischer
180. 292 bennettstouder
181. 291 MJCuber05
181. 291 The Pocket Cuber
183. 288 Mark Boyanowski
184. 284 ricey
185. 281 NarenRameshB
185. 281 begiuli65
187. 277 Bertus
188. 275 the super cuber
189. 274 FaLoL
190. 267 NolanDoes2x2
191. 265 WACWCA
192. 263 Danila Ryabinin 
193. 261 Sub1Hour
194. 259 Willi
195. 258 acchyutjolly26
196. 257 fun at the joy
197. 255 Ethan Misteri
198. 249 Coeur de feu
198. 249 [email protected]
200. 248 Isaac Lai
201. 246 Xauxage
201. 246 WorldoBlocks
203. 244 Nihahhat
203. 244 sqAree
205. 243 Darii
206. 242 dycocubix
206. 242 arquillian
206. 242 GarethBert11
209. 237 rooroo2006
210. 236 jaysammey777
211. 235 Algy Cuber
212. 234 Matt Hudon
212. 234 Arnav Arora
214. 228 Teemu
215. 227 MrLunarWolf
216. 226 TwisterCuber
217. 225 Ami4747
218. 221 JustAnotherGenericCu
219. 218 Tommy Kiprillis
219. 218 matthew wilbur
221. 216 daniel678
222. 213 EdubCubes
222. 213 Cory516
224. 212 Ali161102
225. 201 teboecubes
226. 200 [email protected]
227. 199 gavinz
228. 198 SuperCheese
229. 193 Caleb/spooderskewb
230. 191 Elvin Thorsen
231. 190 RifleCat
231. 190 MatsBergsten
231. 190 JL Cubing
234. 189 abhashrajbhandari
235. 188 DesertWolf
235. 188 Solareon
237. 186 thederpydank
238. 185 Wriiglly
239. 184 Moonwink Cuber
239. 184 Pranav Prabhu
241. 183 MusiCuber
241. 183 Odder
243. 182 Clément B.
244. 180 luki446
245. 178 Christopher_Cabrera
245. 178 Hashtagcuber
247. 174 M1n1turtl3
247. 174 PugCuber
247. 174 Nicole2w
250. 173 abunickabhi
250. 173 SolveThatCube
252. 171 pga2002
253. 170 georgescholey
254. 168 lwhitecuber 
254. 168 Cuberstache
256. 166 YouCubing
257. 163 camcuber
258. 162 Abhi
259. 161 Skullush
260. 160 Pixaler
261. 157 Parker Z
261. 157 Mikael weiss
263. 155 DGraciaRubik
263. 155 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
265. 153 Hróar Hrólfsson
266. 152 Amir Afiq
267. 151 Martin Fronescu 
267. 151 Bundles017
267. 151 Kenneth Svendson
267. 151 James Hake
271. 149 YY
271. 149 Artyom Shevchenko
271. 149 Zman04
274. 148 Aamirhaha
274. 148 MegaminxMan
274. 148 Mackenzie Dy
274. 148 Angry_Mob
278. 144 TipsterTrickster
279. 141 janelle
279. 141 Brayden Adams
281. 140 Nadav Rosett
281. 140 Paarth Chhabra
283. 139 NoProblemCubing
283. 139 zhangcy
285. 138 kumato
286. 137 Omegacubing
287. 136 2018JAIN01
288. 135 BJTheUnknown
289. 134 AMCuber
290. 133 Corner Twist Cubing
290. 133 Axel Lönnstedt
292. 130 CubeStack_Official
292. 130 RyuKagamine
294. 129 m24816
295. 128 Cuz Red
295. 128 Glomnipotent
297. 127 yannicwaser24
298. 126 Ordway Persyn
298. 126 PixelWizard
300. 125 Torch
301. 124 LolTreeMan
301. 124 ukulelekid
301. 124 yghklvn
304. 123 Logan
305. 122 Jmuncuber 
306. 121 JustinTimeCuber
306. 121 zekecahill
308. 120 Trig0n
308. 120 david_5647
310. 117 PingPongCuber
310. 117 PyraMaster
310. 117 sigalig
313. 116 MaskCuber
313. 116 Christopher Lai
315. 114 colegemuth
316. 113 Smudged Cuber
317. 112 hssandwich
318. 109 RCTACameron
318. 109 Jonah Jarvis
318. 109 Pyra42
321. 104 masta
322. 103 PlayFun555
322. 103 obelisk477
324. 102 yovliporat
324. 102 Valken
326. 101 NamanJ12
326. 101 The Cubing Potato
328. 100 Quinson
329. 99 3x3x5
330. 98 Varun Mohanraj
330. 98 pd159
332. 97 YoniStrass
333. 95 Wilhelm
333. 95 tyjamamkompaxd123
333. 95 Amelia Cheng
336. 94 uyneb2000
336. 94 carson holder
336. 94 Waffle Cuber
339. 93 Marco21
339. 93 1everythingm
339. 93 Josh_Mullins
342. 92 Cpimtong
342. 92 tdm
342. 92 Sidharth Sudhir
345. 91 cubingidiot
345. 91 FakeMMAP
347. 90 CJK
348. 87 Sue Doenim
348. 87 mvpcuber47
350. 86 UnknownCanvas
350. 86 Assaf Shaham
350. 86 Kevmin
353. 85 OwenB
353. 85 wuque man 
353. 85 AdamRubiksCubed
356. 84 abhash8010
357. 83 Ryan Wu
357. 83 EthanSCubing
357. 83 pompi710
357. 83 CaptainB
361. 82 ROEVOSS
362. 81 daniel lin
362. 81 h2f
362. 81 tkern
365. 80 DCG
365. 80 Corgos
365. 80 vinylc2h3
365. 80 Kered
365. 80 ExultantCarn
370. 76 RandomDude
370. 76 X cuber
372. 74 brad711
373. 73 Nazib
373. 73 Dragos Cadariu
375. 72 speedsolver05
375. 72 Parke187
375. 72 cubesrawesome
375. 72 AndrewRizo
379. 71 cubingchemister18
379. 71 JackPurdum
381. 70 Joliver_02
381. 70 Skewb God
383. 69 AlwinR
383. 69 rubiks coobs
383. 69 SirVivor
383. 69 TomTheCuber101
387. 68 [email protected]
388. 67 Bob_Ewell
388. 67 typeman5
388. 67 LightFlame_
391. 65 dnguyen2204
391. 65 Zach Clark
391. 65 GCubing
391. 65 CBcuber86
395. 64 Aerma
395. 64 Eric Lentzon
397. 63 paulcuber3
398. 62 Jonasrox09
398. 62 CraZZ CFOP
398. 62 Parker Z
401. 61 Pecinajunior
402. 60 cubingchemist
402. 60 BHCubing
404. 59 Kymapo
404. 59 Lili Martin
404. 59 NickT13
404. 59 yoinneroid
408. 56 Electrical Cubing
408. 56 saltysam
408. 56 Aryan
408. 56 Vlogger088 
408. 56 CompleteCubing
413. 55 Caleb/ spooderskewb
413. 55 Marcceello
413. 55 AvGalen
416. 54 Justin Miner
416. 54 Kuzniok
416. 54 Shane724
419. 53 sloshycomic123
419. 53 Dy Max Cuber
421. 52 [email protected]
421. 52 BiscutDNF
421. 52 carsonjf8
424. 51 zhawk
424. 51 boby_okta
426. 50 [email protected]
426. 50 cuber3141592
426. 50 Tim Rinehart
426. 50 1davey29
426. 50 Bonkashi
431. 49 Luke sKewb
432. 48 RahmB
432. 48 Rodzki27
432. 48 JoshuaStacker
432. 48 Alex Benham
436. 47 Jasala
436. 47 David ep
436. 47 Alex Carlson
436. 47 Cheng
436. 47 Aerospry
441. 46 Wohdah
441. 46 CM Cubes
443. 45 WillyTheWizard 
443. 45 asdf
443. 45 BerserkFrog 
443. 45 Poketube6681
447. 44 Aleki
447. 44 YaaniMani
449. 43 JC Cuber
449. 43 Killernerd24
449. 43 Nikita
449. 43 Erik
449. 43 oyyq99999
454. 42 JohnTheG21
454. 42 Andrew Rizo
456. 41 not_kevin
456. 41 brunofclima
458. 40 DLXCubing
458. 40 audiophile121
460. 39 yudo.r
461. 38 Jaco Momberg 
461. 38 EDcubes
461. 38 J2
461. 38 ryguy3305
461. 38 Cold cuber
461. 38 asiahyoo1997
461. 38 MindBlowers
461. 38 Elysian_Hunter
469. 37 Matthewz1c
469. 37 Awesome Cubemaster
471. 36 Rūdolfs
471. 36 Franksium
473. 35 Awesomesaucer
473. 35 SparkSpeed
473. 35 ErdeN
473. 35 cub3dr
477. 34 Balder
477. 34 Michael DeLaRosa
477. 34 Dynamic Waluigi
480. 33 genius0717
480. 33 ican97
480. 33 Woodman567
483. 32 hakatashi
483. 32 Momedy
485. 31 kbrune
485. 31 AND1000
485. 31 Selkie
485. 31 F0ggyB0y
489. 30 DatFatCat137
489. 30 Undefined7
489. 30 [email protected]
489. 30 nms777
493. 29 trippptrs
493. 29 FaTyl
495. 28 JDcuber
495. 28 neslingn
495. 28 papasmurf
495. 28 sleipnir
499. 27 Aaron
499. 27 Amelia
499. 27 [email protected]
502. 26 mycube
503. 25 Casper
503. 25 26doober
503. 25 DumplingMaster
503. 25 ErikCR
507. 24 Randon
507. 24 Mikel
507. 24 Ernest Fowler
510. 23 Sam_Cuber
510. 23 dancing_jules
510. 23 jaym-er
513. 22 antirizarry1622
513. 22 Cornertwist
513. 22 denthebro
516. 21 BlueberryCuber
516. 21 bugybunny
516. 21 [email protected]
516. 21 DMSCUBER
516. 21 Fast zx
516. 21 a3533
522. 20 arbivara
522. 20 Aneta5
522. 20 [email protected]
522. 20 BMcCl1
522. 20 Jaycubes
527. 19 Haydenz2053
527. 19 ganmanchan 
527. 19 Legoball52
530. 18 Jamon
530. 18 Kai Burgart
530. 18 Itsmethebee
530. 18 scylla
534. 17 SophieCubes
534. 17 TeddyCubes
534. 17 Gws
534. 17 The Cubix
534. 17 Damen Gambit
534. 17 MrHunterGames
540. 16 owenman
541. 15 Pangit
542. 14 Reizii_
542. 14 JWStudios
544. 13 20luky3
544. 13 keebruce
544. 13 Haydenz
544. 13 RC1998
544. 13 D1zzy
544. 13 Lachlan Stephens
544. 13 tj.k8386
544. 13 ronjalundblad
544. 13 [GD] Frostbyte
553. 12 Little Sunrise
553. 12 Liam Wadek
553. 12 Zafimi
553. 12 Echidnias
553. 12 PlatonDranchuk
553. 12 Thanapob
559. 11 Cheunghao Tu
559. 11 Petri Krzywacki
559. 11 BleachedTurtle
562. 10 Caleb
562. 10 Grant Weiss
562. 10 derek_981
562. 10 Thrasher989
562. 10 jonathanmaster
567. 9 Now3852
567. 9 James Behrle
567. 9 TheCubingAddict980
567. 9 PIZZA!!!
567. 9 3x3 Loser
567. 9 Blizzard_Cubing
567. 9 tanmay.negi1
567. 9 Codegod
575. 8 CubicChipmunk
575. 8 Ender436
575. 8 CuberCuber
575. 8 FireCuber
579. 7 VDel_234_
579. 7 mati-ice
579. 7 Meme boi
582. 6 LostGent
582. 6 Pedro Silva dos Santos
582. 6 cuberrahul20
582. 6 Ecuasamurai
582. 6 VTCubers
582. 6 ImPaulPCG
582. 6 devon
582. 6 freshcuber.de
590. 5 TM65789
590. 5 M42
590. 5 Tommy Book 
590. 5 FPermthecuber
590. 5 AtticCraft
590. 5 Konrad Henry
590. 5 kero
590. 5 HiddenSentinels
598. 4 Statiic
598. 4 Deadly chicken
598. 4 I love cubes
598. 4 FPcuber
602. 3 Billabob
602. 3 tnk351
602. 3 Worm 09624
602. 3 meekrose
602. 3 nevinscph
602. 3 KingCobble29
602. 3 Jiaqi Wu
602. 3 pollito
602. 3 Nateman564
602. 3 Owczar



*Kilominx* (224)

1. 773 cubeshepherd
2. 768 OriginalUsername
3. 757 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4. 599 TheDubDubJr
5. 553 Shadowjockey
6. 465 DGCubes
7. 404 Lewis
8. 386 CubicOreo
9. 371 Metallic Silver
10. 342 bhoffman492
11. 341 Mike Hughey
12. 337 abunickabhi
13. 330 bacyril
14. 303 trav1
15. 299 xyzzy
16. 298 swankfukinc
17. 266 Nikhil Soares
18. 254 begiuli65
19. 253 Elf
20. 232 AidanNoogie
21. 196 Leo Annett
22. 190 Kit Clement
23. 173 colegemuth
24. 170 Ethan Misteri
25. 168 Turkey vld
26. 164 GenTheThief
27. 157 Josh5271
27. 157 [email protected]
29. 154 ARandomCuber
30. 140 MattP98
31. 136 Cuberstache
32. 129 Khairur Rachim
33. 128 Kris Gonnella
34. 125 Sean Hartman
35. 119 Dream Cubing
36. 115 lejitcuber
37. 114 CornerCutter
38. 112 [email protected]
39. 106 TommyC
40. 104 InlandEmpireCuber
41. 102 Magdamini
42. 100 Luke Garrett
43. 99 Zeke Mackay
44. 98 mrjames113083
45. 97 miasponseller
46. 95 TheNoobCuber
47. 92 Fred Lang
48. 87 Chris Van Der Brink
49. 84 julio974
50. 82 Neb
51. 76 RifleCat
51. 76 Parker Z
53. 75 Skullush
54. 74 CubingwithChris
55. 73 Lykos
55. 73 Christopher_Cabrera
57. 70 MattheoDW
58. 69 dat1asiandude
59. 68 NathanaelCubes
59. 68 The Blockhead
61. 67 CubeStack_Official
61. 67 DhruvA
63. 66 NoProblemCubing
64. 64 Ami4747
65. 63 BradenTheMagician
65. 63 Sixstringcal
67. 62 oskarinn
67. 62 MLGCubez
69. 61 Zafimi
70. 59 Tanki_cubed
70. 59 PotatoesAreUs
72. 56 THowlett
73. 54 SpartanSailor
73. 54 Torch
73. 54 Jonsa87
76. 53 leudcfa
76. 53 buzzteam4
78. 51 the super cuber
79. 50 jaysammey777
79. 50 1everythingm
81. 48 AvGalen
82. 46 nms777
82. 46 david_5647
82. 46 therubikscombo
85. 45 Bundles017
86. 43 MCuber
86. 43 tavery343
88. 42 YouCubing
89. 40 Logan
90. 39 applezfall
91. 38 2017LAMB06
92. 37 TipsterTrickster 
92. 37 Ianwubby
92. 37 mihnea3000
92. 37 tJardigradHe
96. 36 PingPongCuber
97. 35 obelisk477
97. 35 Billabob
97. 35 Petri Krzywacki
100. 34 redoxxy
101. 32 T1_M0
101. 32 Jacck
103. 31 MegaminxMan
103. 31 Nadav Rosett
105. 30 Tommy Kiprillis
105. 30 MatsBergsten
105. 30 Elvin Thorsen
105. 30 Jack Pfeifer
105. 30 Lennon Dorsey
110. 28 JustAnotherGenericCu
110. 28 pd159
110. 28 Tx789
113. 27 hssandwich
114. 26 WACWCA
115. 24 Zac04attack
115. 24 WorldoBlocks
115. 24 sigalig
118. 23 G2013
118. 23 asiahyoo1997
118. 23 Nihahhat
121. 22 Elysian_Hunter
121. 22 Moreno van Rooijen
121. 22 One Wheel
124. 21 Katiedavies3103
124. 21 Darii
124. 21 mvpcuber47
124. 21 Corgos
124. 21 Martin Fronescu 
129. 20 RileyN23
130. 19 EdubCubes
130. 19 Bertus
130. 19 TSTwist
130. 19 SimonK
130. 19 Wilhelm
130. 19 OJ Cubing
130. 19 JoshuaStacker
137. 18 [email protected]
137. 18 Electrical Cubing
137. 18 Eric Lentzon
140. 17 JustinTimeCuber
141. 16 The Cubinator
141. 16 AtticCraft
141. 16 chriscuber123
144. 15 Islam Kitiev
144. 15 Jami Viljanen
144. 15 Natanael
147. 14 PugCuber
147. 14 Parker Z
147. 14 Brayden Adams
147. 14 papasmurf
147. 14 Trig0n
152. 13 Sue Doenim
152. 13 Valken
154. 12 João Santos
154. 12 typo56
154. 12 [email protected]
154. 12 Smudged Cuber
154. 12 brad711
154. 12 hotufos
154. 12 yghklvn
154. 12 Matt Hudon
162. 11 PyraMaster
162. 11 GC1998
162. 11 speedcuber71
162. 11 PixelWizard
162. 11 Lili Martin
162. 11 DatFatCat137
168. 10 E-Cuber
168. 10 TipsterTrickster
168. 10 Aadil- ali
168. 10 OwenB
168. 10 AlwinR
168. 10 FaLoL
168. 10 DaniëlKassab1
168. 10 Underwatercuber
168. 10 zekecahill
177. 9 thederpydank
177. 9 Sub1Hour
177. 9 Rūdolfs
177. 9 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
177. 9 sam596
177. 9 cuber3141592
177. 9 Wriiglly
184. 8 Joliver_02
184. 8 Justin Miner
184. 8 Ecuasamurai
184. 8 WillyTheWizard 
184. 8 Blizzard_Cubing
184. 8 Axel Lönnstedt
190. 7 antirizarry1622
190. 7 Alea
190. 7 Luke Messer
190. 7 zhawk
194. 6 Gws
194. 6 26doober
194. 6 The Cubix
194. 6 MartinN13
194. 6 CeeEhllCuber
194. 6 Marcceello
200. 5 d4m1no
200. 5 tj.k8386
200. 5 Jozo_Berk
200. 5 Alex Benham
200. 5 aaron paskow
200. 5 sqAree
206. 4 JMHCubed
206. 4 DLXCubing
206. 4 Alpha cuber
206. 4 BMcCl1
206. 4 arbivara
206. 4 Matthewz1c
206. 4 Nateman564
213. 3 Ali161102
213. 3 BiscutDNF
213. 3 audiophile121
213. 3 M42
213. 3 MusiCuber
213. 3 [email protected]
213. 3 Tim Rinehart
213. 3 ErikCR
213. 3 Burnsy101
213. 3 Color Cuber
213. 3 cubesrawesome
213. 3 tigermaxi



*Mini Guildford* (197)

1. 840 OriginalUsername
2. 791 ichcubegern
3. 675 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4. 619 cubeshepherd
5. 603 DGCubes
6. 489 swankfukinc
7. 436 thecubingwizard
8. 367 OJ Cubing
9. 342 ARandomCuber
10. 335 Mike Hughey
11. 329 BradenTheMagician
12. 307 TheDubDubJr
13. 300 bacyril
14. 292 DhruvA
15. 278 Nikhil Soares
16. 251 Marcus Siu
17. 249 trav1
18. 245 lejitcuber
19. 235 PotatoesAreUs
20. 232 Elf
21. 222 MCuber
22. 213 Lewis
23. 207 TipsterTrickster 
24. 205 abunickabhi
25. 203 MattP98
26. 183 InlandEmpireCuber
27. 170 Mcuber5
28. 156 cuberkid10
29. 148 Kit Clement
30. 133 Jacck
31. 130 Magdamini
32. 126 vedroboev
32. 126 buzzteam4
34. 118 sam596
35. 108 Katiedavies3103
36. 107 AidanNoogie
36. 107 CubicOreo
38. 106 The Blockhead
39. 102 JoXCuber
40. 97 Turkey vld
40. 97 dat1asiandude
42. 96 Jack Pfeifer
42. 96 Sean Hartman
44. 95 Jonsa87
45. 93 Tanki_cubed
45. 93 jancsi02
47. 90 oskarinn
48. 88 Lykos
49. 87 Chris Van Der Brink
50. 86 aaron paskow
50. 86 Cuberstache
52. 79 [email protected]
53. 78 CornerCutter
53. 78 TommyC
55. 77 tJardigradHe
56. 75 redoxxy
57. 71 Ontricus
58. 67 AvGalen
59. 64 2017LAMB06
59. 64 MrKuba600
61. 60 RifleCat
62. 57 the super cuber
63. 56 T1_M0
63. 56 Zeke Mackay
65. 55 Sub1Hour
65. 55 HawaiiLife745
67. 54 typo56
68. 53 jaysammey777
69. 52 SloMoCubing
69. 52 Valken
71. 51 vilkkuti25
72. 50 THowlett
72. 50 FaLoL
74. 48 Zac04attack
74. 48 Jscuber
76. 46 Underwatercuber
76. 46 NathanaelCubes
78. 45 david_5647
79. 43 CubingwithChris
79. 43 Christopher_Cabrera
79. 43 Luke Garrett
79. 43 Skullush
83. 42 1everythingm
84. 41 Glomnipotent
84. 41 YouCubing
84. 41 therubikscombo
87. 39 Ethan Misteri
87. 39 Fred Lang
89. 36 Darii
89. 36 Jami Viljanen
91. 35 Alea
91. 35 Selkie
93. 34 zekecahill
93. 34 brad711
95. 33 MartinN13
96. 32 Sixstringcal
97. 31 Rubiksdude4144
97. 31 boroc226han
99. 30 JakubDrobny
99. 30 hssandwich
101. 29 Tx789
101. 29 weatherman223
101. 29 Tommy Kiprillis
101. 29 João Vinicius
101. 29 Nihahhat
106. 28 Varun Mohanraj
106. 28 mrjames113083
106. 28 speedcuber71
109. 27 Sue Doenim
109. 27 sqAree
109. 27 leudcfa
112. 26 masta
112. 26 Wilhelm
114. 25 lwhitecuber 
114. 25 dycocubix
114. 25 daniel678
114. 25 Arnav Arora
114. 25 PixelWizard
119. 24 Ianwubby
120. 23 Torch
120. 23 MLGCubez
120. 23 MusiCuber
120. 23 MattheoDW
120. 23 SimonK
125. 22 Bundles017
125. 22 Hashtagcuber
125. 22 RyuKagamine
125. 22 papasmurf
129. 21 [email protected]
129. 21 Dragos Cadariu
129. 21 Ami4747
129. 21 Dream Cubing
129. 21 obelisk477
134. 20 DesertWolf
135. 19 tyjamamkompaxd123
135. 19 James Behrle
135. 19 WorldoBlocks
135. 19 Aamirhaha
139. 18 colegemuth
139. 18 YY
141. 17 [email protected]
141. 17 João Santos
141. 17 Tim Rinehart
141. 17 Trig0n
141. 17 asacuber
141. 17 turtwig
141. 17 AlwinR
141. 17 RahmB
149. 16 Dylan Swarts
149. 16 Metallic Silver
149. 16 Martin Fronescu 
149. 16 Solareon
153. 15 audiophile121
153. 15 26doober
153. 15 PlatonDranchuk
153. 15 trippptrs
153. 15 EdubCubez
153. 15 Aerospry
159. 14 GC1998
159. 14 G2013
161. 13 NolanDoes2x2
161. 13 paulcuber3
161. 13 yudo.r
161. 13 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
161. 13 PugCuber
166. 12 mycube
166. 12 hakatashi
168. 11 jeraldsevilla
168. 11 keebruce
168. 11 PingPongCuber
168. 11 leomannen
168. 11 F0ggyB0y
168. 11 Willi
168. 11 teboecubes
168. 11 Rūdolfs
176. 10 Nicole2w
176. 10 Killernerd24
176. 10 Nadav Rosett
179. 9 E-Cuber
179. 9 Parker Z
181. 8 Color Cuber
181. 8 PlayFun555
181. 8 BandedCubing101
184. 7 Alpha cuber
184. 7 Wohdah
184. 7 tdm
187. 6 Mikael weiss
187. 6 Lennon Dorsey
187. 6 BJTheUnknown
187. 6 Coeur de feu
187. 6 cubingidiot
187. 6 Caleb/. Spooderskewb
193. 5 PyraMaster
193. 5 RC1998
193. 5 JoshuaStacker
193. 5 Kerry_Creech
193. 5 SuperCheese


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2019)

I perhaps should mention that, due to all the changes over the past year, the old software Mats had used for compiling these lists became obsolete, so these lists were generated this time from newly-written code. Please feel free to PM me if you see any issues; if there are any problems, I will attempt to straighten them out.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2019)

Here are the means for each event. To be listed in an event, you must have had at least five valid results (non dnfs). The results here are the mean of the best five results/averages during all of 2018.


*2x2x2* (370)

1. 1.40 applezfall
2. 1.46 BrianJ
3. 1.50 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4. 1.62 MattheoDW
5. 1.62 Aamirhaha
6. 1.65 asacuber
7. 1.66 leomannen
8. 1.67 Arnav Arora
9. 1.74 TheDubDubJr
10. 1.83 gavinz
11. 1.83 lejitcuber
12. 1.88 oskarinn
13. 1.96 DhruvA
14. 1.97 MLGCubez
15. 1.97 turtwig
16. 1.99 RCTACameron
17. 1.99 TommyC
18. 1.99 Jscuber
19. 1.99 Zac04attack
20. 2.00 NarenRameshB
21. 2.00 OriginalUsername
22. 2.03 Sean Hartman
23. 2.13 cubeshepherd
24. 2.17 ExultantCarn
25. 2.19 dat1asiandude
26. 2.21 asiahyoo1997
27. 2.21 thecubingwizard
28. 2.22 JakubDrobny
29. 2.22 G2013
30. 2.27 Jack Pfeifer
31. 2.30 Competition Cuber
32. 2.33 the super cuber
33. 2.35 Ethan Horspool
34. 2.35 JoXCuber
35. 2.36 Pixaler
36. 2.38 David ep
36. 2.38 Kylegadj
38. 2.39 MichaelNielsen
39. 2.44 jancsi02
40. 2.44 frosty_cuber
41. 2.47 cuberkid10
42. 2.47 [email protected]
43. 2.47 mihnea3000
44. 2.48 Zeke Mackay
45. 2.49 1samko2345
46. 2.52 vedroboev
47. 2.54 THowlett
48. 2.54 2017LAMB06
49. 2.55 Magdamini
50. 2.58 Luke Garrett
51. 2.60 JustinTimeCuber
52. 2.60 tdm
53. 2.62 arquillian
54. 2.62 CubicOreo
55. 2.62 Tanki_cubed
56. 2.68 SimonK
57. 2.68 Andrew_Rizo
58. 2.69 Stubbi
59. 2.73 Sixstringcal
60. 2.75 JMHCubed
61. 2.78 Astral Cubing
62. 2.80 CubingwithChris
63. 2.82 [email protected]
64. 2.85 Marcus Siu
65. 2.85 MrKuba600
66. 2.86 AidanNoogie
67. 2.87 Nikhil Soares
68. 2.87 thejerber44
69. 2.91 NoProblemCubing
70. 2.91 [email protected]
71. 2.92 Dream Cubing
72. 2.93 ichcubegern
73. 2.93 Elf
74. 2.94 RobinCube
75. 2.96 boroc226han
76. 2.99 DGCubes
77. 2.99 Mcuber5
78. 3.00 Ethan Misteri
79. 3.02 tJardigradHe
80. 3.03 Underwatercuber
81. 3.09 camcuber
82. 3.09 TheodorNordstrand
83. 3.09 speedcuber71
84. 3.10 Duncan Bannon
85. 3.12 Josh5271
86. 3.12 NathanaelCubes
87. 3.14 The Cubinator
88. 3.14 sleipnir
89. 3.16 therubikscombo
90. 3.16 jaysammey777
91. 3.17 SloMoCubing
92. 3.17 AdrianCubing
93. 3.19 Shadowjockey
94. 3.20 aaron paskow
95. 3.22 leudcfa
96. 3.22 TipsterTrickster
97. 3.23 Valken
98. 3.23 rubiks coobs
99. 3.25 jihu1011
100. 3.28 Kerry_Creech
100. 3.28 2016LAIL01
102. 3.29 typo56
103. 3.30 Mackenzie Dy
104. 3.31 FastCubeMaster
104. 3.31 Erik
106. 3.32 [email protected]
107. 3.33 EdubCubez
108. 3.34 PlatonCuber
109. 3.35 BandedCubing101
110. 3.35 sigalig
111. 3.36 HawaiiLife745
111. 3.36 DaniëlKassab1
113. 3.37 MCuber
114. 3.38 acchyutjolly26
115. 3.39 Tx789
116. 3.46 BradenTheMagician
117. 3.55 [email protected]
118. 3.55 Jonsa87
119. 3.56 Ontricus
120. 3.57 Rubiksdude4144
121. 3.57 Zach Clark
122. 3.57 3x3x5
123. 3.62 Daniel Johnson
124. 3.62 Jami Viljanen
124. 3.62 sqAree
126. 3.63 Angry_Mob
127. 3.65 Schmizee
128. 3.67 Color Cuber
129. 3.67 Skefull
130. 3.68 Leo Annett
131. 3.68 Metallic Silver
132. 3.69 ukulelekid
133. 3.70 Lennon Dorsey
134. 3.73 MartinN13
135. 3.74 miasponseller
136. 3.75 Neb
137. 3.76 Keith Maben
138. 3.76 Pyra42
139. 3.76 trav1
140. 3.78 Allagos
141. 3.78 Marco21
142. 3.78 OJ Cubing
143. 3.78 buzzteam4
144. 3.80 GenTheThief
145. 3.81 DumplingMaster
146. 3.81 TSTwist
147. 3.83 CornerCutter
148. 3.84 The Pocket Cuber
148. 3.84 begiuli65
150. 3.85 Nadav Rosett
151. 3.85 whatshisbucket
152. 3.85 Manatee 10235
153. 3.85 tolgakantarci
154. 3.86 Cuberstache
155. 3.87 Ianwubby
156. 3.87 Moonwink Cuber
157. 3.87 Jonah Jarvis
158. 3.89 tigermaxi
159. 3.89 abunickabhi
160. 3.90 Keenan Johnson
161. 3.93 Toothcraver55
161. 3.93 ARandomCuber
163. 3.95 CeeEhllCuber
164. 3.95 colegemuth
165. 3.95 SolveThatCube
165. 3.95 Katiedavies3103
167. 3.99 Kit Clement
168. 4.03 E-Cuber
169. 4.04 Algy Cuber
170. 4.05 bennettstouder
170. 4.05 yghklvn
172. 4.07 Natanael
173. 4.08 PugCuber
174. 4.08 RahmB
175. 4.10 Lachlan Stephens
176. 4.11 typeman5
177. 4.12 Cooki348
178. 4.12 bacyril
179. 4.12 obelisk477
180. 4.16 Lykos
181. 4.16 Mark Boyanowski
182. 4.16 The Blockhead
183. 4.21 Abhi
184. 4.21 Glomnipotent
185. 4.23 JustAnotherGenericCu
186. 4.27 T1_M0
187. 4.27 NolanDoes2x2
188. 4.30 weatherman223
189. 4.30 Darii
190. 4.31 rubik2005
191. 4.32 Turkey vld
192. 4.32 Ghost Cuber
193. 4.34 dhafin
194. 4.35 nms777
195. 4.37 Oatch
196. 4.37 Chris Van Der Brink
197. 4.37 MattP98
198. 4.37 Elysian_Hunter
199. 4.38 Zman04
200. 4.40 bhoffman492
201. 4.41 Moreno van Rooijen
202. 4.42 DCG
203. 4.42 swankfukinc
204. 4.42 WorldoBlocks
205. 4.43 PlayFun555
206. 4.44 Corner Twist Cubing
206. 4.44 Kris Gonnella
208. 4.45 João Vinicius
209. 4.46 julio974
210. 4.50 seth0420
211. 4.50 xyzzy
212. 4.51 ican97
213. 4.51 João Santos
214. 4.51 FaLoL
215. 4.52 Matt Hudon
216. 4.53 Danila Ryabinin
217. 4.53 BMcCl1
218. 4.55 Nicole2w
219. 4.55 Dylan Swarts
220. 4.59 sam596
221. 4.60 topppits
222. 4.64 hotufos
223. 4.65 Teemu
223. 4.65 tavery343
225. 4.65 antirizarry1622
226. 4.67 PyraMaster
227. 4.68 Bogdan
228. 4.69 InlandEmpireCuber
229. 4.69 CubeStack_Official
230. 4.72 Janav Gupta
231. 4.74 epride17
232. 4.75 scylla
233. 4.76 Fred Lang
234. 4.77 teboecubes
235. 4.80 Bertus
236. 4.81 ComputerGuy365
237. 4.81 mrjames113083
238. 4.82 Brayden Adams
239. 4.83 dean_clockisthebestevent
240. 4.85 2018JAIN01
241. 4.85 GarethBert11
242. 4.86 CubingRF
243. 4.90 Awesomesaucer
244. 4.97 jackmaring
245. 4.98 GC1998
246. 4.99 Aerospry
247. 5.01 PotatoesAreUs
248. 5.03 Axel Lönnstedt
249. 5.07 Cuz Red
250. 5.07 speedcube.insta
251. 5.07 Dale Nash
252. 5.08 oliviervlcube
253. 5.10 Sub1Hour
254. 5.10 AhmetYG
255. 5.11 Alpha cuber
256. 5.11 D1zzy
257. 5.14 James Behrle
258. 5.14 m24816
259. 5.14 TasseRasse
260. 5.15 janelle
261. 5.16 CraZZ CFOP
262. 5.17 ColorfulPockets
263. 5.19 lwhitecuber
264. 5.22 qwer13
265. 5.23 cytokid101
266. 5.23 SpartanSailor
267. 5.26 Thrasher989
268. 5.28 DMSCUBER
269. 5.30 kumato
270. 5.32 Ali161102
271. 5.34 Amelia Cheng
272. 5.36 vilkkuti25
273. 5.37 TheCubingAddict980
274. 5.41 V.Kochergin
275. 5.47 vorherrscher
276. 5.49 MrLunarWolf
277. 5.50 JackPurdum
278. 5.54 KingCobble29
279. 5.64 luki446
280. 5.71 VDel_234_
281. 5.73 Mawo Halto
282. 5.76 fun at the joy
283. 5.78 Aadil- ali
284. 5.81 h2f
285. 5.81 motionglitch
286. 5.84 Lewis
287. 5.84 LostGent
288. 5.84 david_5647
289. 5.85 TigaJun
290. 5.85 TheNoobCuber
291. 5.88 Bubbagrub
292. 5.92 RifleCat
293. 5.92 JL Cubing
294. 5.92 26doober
295. 5.93 MusiCuber
296. 5.98 CM Cubes
297. 5.99 Clément B.
297. 5.99 Hróar Hrólfsson
299. 6.02 Burnsy101
300. 6.03 Kenneth Svendson
301. 6.04 Zachie Chan
302. 6.04 Alea
303. 6.18 redoxxy
304. 6.19 Ian Pang
305. 6.21 Sue Doenim
306. 6.24 kbrune
307. 6.29 CuberCuber
308. 6.32 Jmuncuber
309. 6.33 SirVivor
310. 6.38 brad711
311. 6.38 Coeur de feu
312. 6.44 theos
313. 6.44 az897
314. 6.45 kji269
315. 6.50 Mikael weiss
316. 6.52 X cuber
317. 6.53 audiophile121
318. 6.56 Deri Nata Wijaya
319. 6.57 AvGalen
320. 6.58 dschieses
321. 6.65 MeshuggahX
322. 6.68 Mike Hughey
323. 6.70 cuber3141592
324. 6.75 thunderbell cuber
325. 6.78 d4m1no
326. 6.79 20luky3
327. 6.87 Marcceello
328. 6.88 Prem The Cuber
329. 6.96 Woodman567
330. 7.01 Wriiglly
331. 7.02 WillyTheWizard
332. 7.06 Ecuasamurai
333. 7.06 Smudged Cuber
334. 7.08 tj.k8386
335. 7.31 Dhruva Shaw
336. 7.35 dnguyen2204
337. 7.36 Dynamic Waluigi
338. 7.40 Alex Benham
339. 7.42 UnknownCanvas
340. 7.42 SuperCheese
341. 7.43 BJTheUnknown
342. 7.48 Jonasrox09
343. 7.69 Bandamo
344. 7.70 Worm 09624
345. 7.92 xbrandationx
346. 7.97 Petri Krzywacki
347. 8.06 Billabob
348. 8.12 Foreright
349. 8.42 PingPongCuber
350. 8.48 FireCuber
351. 8.52 KylerWoods
352. 8.58 GTregay
353. 8.80 One Wheel
354. 8.83 arbivara
355. 8.90 Lumej
356. 9.08 Reprobate
357. 9.10 Theo Leinad
358. 9.21 Justin Miner
359. 9.62 1davey29
360. 9.77 Bart Van Eynde
361. 9.85 Jacck
362. 10.24 RyuKagamine
363. 10.28 ToastasaurusCuber
364. 10.81 Lili Martin
365. 10.86 hakatashi
366. 11.00 dancing_jules
367. 12.83 BerserkFrog
368. 12.96 MatsBergsten
369. 17.37 keebruce
370. 18.40 cougarscratch



*3x3x3* (425)

1. 6.89 lejitcuber
2. 7.36 asiahyoo1997
3. 7.72 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4. 7.85 Khairur Rachim
5. 8.06 Ethan Horspool
6. 8.07 Tanki_cubed
7. 8.07 dat1asiandude
8. 8.11 Arnav Arora
9. 8.34 BrianJ
10. 8.37 speedcuber71
11. 8.45 Sean Hartman
12. 8.48 FastCubeMaster
13. 8.49 OriginalUsername
14. 8.57 cuberkid10
15. 8.62 jancsi02
16. 8.81 Carterk
17. 8.81 Jonah Jarvis
18. 8.81 Erik
19. 8.88 Jscuber
20. 8.89 Ethan Misteri
21. 8.92 thecubingwizard
22. 8.95 Zeke Mackay
23. 8.96 tdm
24. 9.00 mihnea3000
25. 9.04 Jack Pfeifer
26. 9.06 Stubbi
27. 9.06 CubingwithChris
28. 9.07 Competition Cuber
29. 9.11 JustinTimeCuber
30. 9.12 Kylegadj
31. 9.18 uesyuu
32. 9.19 asacuber
33. 9.22 Nikhil Soares
34. 9.25 Zach Clark
35. 9.28 [email protected]
36. 9.29 cubeshepherd
37. 9.32 G2013
38. 9.35 ichcubegern
39. 9.37 turtwig
40. 9.38 tJardigradHe
41. 9.39 ExultantCarn
42. 9.40 the super cuber
43. 9.41 jason3141
44. 9.43 jaysammey777
45. 9.44 Pixaler
46. 9.50 therubikscombo
47. 9.51 AidanNoogie
48. 9.53 vedroboev
49. 9.54 DCG
50. 9.55 Dream Cubing
51. 9.55 David ep
52. 9.56 TommyC
53. 9.58 TheDubDubJr
54. 9.59 Marco21
55. 9.59 PeterH2N
56. 9.62 JakubDrobny
57. 9.65 Andrew_Rizo
58. 9.66 DGCubes
59. 9.68 Zac04attack
60. 9.69 jihu1011
61. 9.70 Elf
62. 9.70 applezfall
63. 9.73 MLGCubez
64. 9.79 DhruvA
65. 9.79 Aamirhaha
66. 9.81 camcuber
67. 9.82 Shadowjockey
68. 9.85 Magdamini
68. 9.85 thejerber44
70. 9.86 MattheoDW
71. 9.87 MrKuba600
72. 9.95 [email protected]
73. 9.95 THowlett
74. 10.06 Mackenzie Dy
75. 10.06 Kyleadj
76. 10.12 RCTACameron
77. 10.16 F0ggyB0y
78. 10.20 The Cubinator
79. 10.21 arquillian
80. 10.21 [email protected]
81. 10.22 2017LAMB06
82. 10.24 miasponseller
83. 10.25 Josh5271
84. 10.26 AdrianCubing
85. 10.28 tolgakantarci
86. 10.33 Marcus Siu
87. 10.41 aaron paskow
88. 10.43 Manatee 10235
89. 10.49 BandedCubing101
90. 10.53 JoXCuber
91. 10.54 Skefull
92. 10.57 typeman5
93. 10.61 Keroma12
94. 10.64 Cuberstache
95. 10.68 PlatonCuber
96. 10.75 dycocubix
97. 10.78 Nikhil George
98. 10.84 sleipnir
99. 10.90 SimonK
100. 10.93 Leo Annett
101. 10.93 boroc226han
102. 10.96 DumplingMaster
103. 11.01 HawaiiLife745
104. 11.06 Keenan Johnson
105. 11.06 E-Cuber
106. 11.06 MCuber
107. 11.07 2016LAIL01
108. 11.07 xpoes
109. 11.08 gavinz
110. 11.09 abunickabhi
111. 11.11 typo56
112. 11.12 Ontricus
113. 11.12 Valken
113. 11.12 Underwatercuber
115. 11.17 James Hake
116. 11.17 GenTheThief
117. 11.26 yghklvn
118. 11.27 Agguzi
119. 11.32 BradenTheMagician
120. 11.32 Allagos
121. 11.34 ARandomCuber
122. 11.35 MichaelNielsen
123. 11.37 1samko2345
123. 11.37 TipsterTrickster
125. 11.38 Jonsa87
126. 11.40 Brendan Bakker
126. 11.40 Mcuber5
128. 11.41 WorldoBlocks
129. 11.43 Glomnipotent
130. 11.44 TSTwist
131. 11.48 obelisk477
132. 11.49 Nitheesh fmc
133. 11.52 Mark Boyanowski
134. 11.58 oskarinn
135. 11.59 CubicOreo
136. 11.65 sigalig
137. 11.69 JustAnotherGenericCu
137. 11.69 NarenRameshB
139. 11.72 SolveThatCube
140. 11.72 RahmB
141. 11.74 Katiedavies3103
142. 11.75 SloMoCubing
143. 11.76 3x3x5
144. 11.78 DaniëlKassab1
145. 11.79 Ianwubby
146. 11.82 Astral Cubing
147. 11.86 cuber3141592
148. 11.89 Avinash
149. 11.92 [email protected]
150. 11.93 NathanaelCubes
151. 11.93 [email protected]
152. 11.96 ukulelekid
153. 12.02 Paarth Chhabra
154. 12.03 Keith Maben
155. 12.07 ColorfulPockets
156. 12.11 Danila Ryabinin
157. 12.15 Sixstringcal
158. 12.15 leudcfa
159. 12.15 FaLoL
160. 12.16 sam596
161. 12.18 Cooki348
162. 12.30 acchyutjolly26
163. 12.32 Kerry_Creech
164. 12.36 Daniel Johnson
165. 12.36 LostGent
166. 12.36 MattP98
167. 12.42 pjk
168. 12.46 leomannen
169. 12.46 CubeStack_Official
170. 12.50 denthebro
171. 12.57 Moonwink Cuber
172. 12.58 speedcube.insta
173. 12.59 Pyra42
174. 12.59 BMcCl1
175. 12.61 Neb
176. 12.62 MegaminxMan
177. 12.63 Rubiksdude4144
178. 12.64 Zman04
179. 12.66 Toothcraver55
180. 12.67 tigermaxi
181. 12.72 Lachlan Stephens
182. 12.73 antirizarry1622
183. 12.76 OJ Cubing
184. 12.82 Cheunghao Tu
185. 12.86 ican97
186. 12.92 Corner Twist Cubing
187. 12.96 NoProblemCubing
188. 12.97 Abhi
189. 13.02 buzzteam4
190. 13.04 Kit Clement
191. 13.06 sqAree
192. 13.06 joshsailscga
193. 13.16 Metallic Silver
194. 13.20 trav1
195. 13.22 MartinN13
196. 13.22 T1_M0
197. 13.24 ComputerGuy365
198. 13.26 TwisterCuber
199. 13.27 PugCuber
200. 13.31 begiuli65
201. 13.31 RobinCube
202. 13.33 TheodorNordstrand
203. 13.33 TasseRasse
204. 13.36 Fred Lang
205. 13.37 Ordway Persyn
206. 13.38 Elysian_Hunter
207. 13.45 Ian Pang
208. 13.48 janelle
209. 13.54 SirVivor
210. 13.56 xyzzy
211. 13.58 Chris Van Der Brink
212. 13.62 Axel Lönnstedt
213. 13.65 Tx789
214. 13.67 bacyril
215. 13.72 Emir Yusuf
216. 13.81 whatshisbucket
217. 13.84 CornerCutter
218. 13.91 frosty_cuber
219. 13.94 EdubCubez
220. 13.94 EdubCubes
221. 13.98 2018JAIN01
222. 13.98 JMHCubed
223. 14.02 SpeedCubeReview
224. 14.07 weatherman223
225. 14.07 Dylan Swarts
226. 14.09 Turkey vld
227. 14.12 Aerospry
228. 14.19 João Vinicius
229. 14.19 d4m1no
230. 14.21 GarethBert11
231. 14.22 JackPurdum
232. 14.29 Jami Viljanen
233. 14.33 Guilhermehrc
234. 14.38 PotatoesAreUs
235. 14.42 jackmaring
236. 14.42 Nicole2w
237. 14.44 mrjames113083
238. 14.46 Kenneth Svendson
239. 14.50 Bogdan
240. 14.52 m24816
241. 14.53 swankfukinc
242. 14.55 Natanael
243. 14.56 Burnsy101
244. 14.74 ganmanchan
245. 14.87 elimescube
246. 14.88 dhafin
247. 14.95 The Blockhead
248. 14.99 squashy_cuber
249. 15.01 20luky3
250. 15.13 topppits
251. 15.13 PlayFun555
252. 15.14 Matt Hudon
253. 15.14 João Santos
254. 15.15 colegemuth
255. 15.16 Lykos
256. 15.16 RifleCat
257. 15.21 Awesomesaucer
258. 15.28 tavery343
259. 15.34 david_5647
260. 15.35 AhmetYG
261. 15.38 bugybunny
262. 15.39 kji269
263. 15.42 lwhitecuber
264. 15.50 scylla
265. 15.52 Lennon Dorsey
266. 15.58 InlandEmpireCuber
267. 15.64 Color Cuber
268. 15.70 Angry_Mob
269. 15.82 M42
270. 15.93 Oatch
271. 15.95 h2f
272. 15.99 fun at the joy
273. 16.02 D1zzy
274. 16.04 epride17
275. 16.06 Zachie Chan
276. 16.22 Ghost Cuber
277. 16.25 audiophile121
278. 16.26 bennettstouder
279. 16.26 NolanDoes2x2
280. 16.27 bhoffman492
281. 16.28 Mawo Halto
282. 16.28 Ali161102
283. 16.31 brad711
284. 16.32 muchacho
285. 16.35 seth0420
286. 16.36 teboecubes
287. 16.55 TheNoobCuber
288. 16.59 Alea
289. 16.60 CeeEhllCuber
290. 16.67 TigaJun
291. 16.71 MeshuggahX
292. 16.71 Moreno van Rooijen
293. 16.73 kbrune
294. 16.76 KylerWoods
295. 16.82 xbrandationx
296. 16.85 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
297. 16.92 MathNoobz
298. 16.98 cytokid101
299. 17.08 julio974
300. 17.09 motionglitch
301. 17.11 Hróar Hrólfsson
302. 17.11 V.Kochergin
303. 17.19 KingCobble29
304. 17.23 Alpha cuber
305. 17.29 revAldoabedram
306. 17.33 Coeur de feu
307. 17.35 Bertus
308. 17.39 kumato
309. 17.39 filipemtx
310. 17.42 Russell Bilinski
311. 17.49 Schmizee
312. 17.52 Nadav Rosett
313. 17.58 Deri Nata Wijaya
314. 17.64 GC1998
315. 17.70 Duncan Bannon
316. 17.73 vorherrscher
317. 17.84 Bandamo
318. 18.03 Clément B.
319. 18.05 nms777
320. 18.09 Teemu
321. 18.11 Kris Gonnella
322. 18.12 Amelia Cheng
323. 18.15 MusiCuber
324. 18.16 dnguyen2204
325. 18.21 dean_clockisthebestevent
326. 18.37 26doober
327. 18.39 VDel_234_
328. 18.45 PyraMaster
329. 18.50 Woodman567
330. 18.54 az897
331. 18.56 obatake
332. 18.70 hotufos
333. 18.80 bgcatfan
334. 18.97 kilwap147
335. 19.06 oliviervlcube
336. 19.08 Sue Doenim
337. 19.21 TheCubingAddict980
338. 19.23 Mike Hughey
339. 19.28 Billabob
340. 19.35 X cuber
341. 19.48 rubik2005
342. 19.50 vilkkuti25
343. 19.52 Thrasher989
344. 19.56 AvGalen
345. 19.61 SpartanSailor
345. 19.61 Jmuncuber
347. 19.75 qwer13
348. 19.79 ditto_64
349. 19.84 [email protected]
350. 19.85 Algy Cuber
351. 19.87 Xauxage
352. 20.05 Lewis
353. 20.14 tuga88
354. 20.24 Dynamic Waluigi
355. 20.30 Petri Krzywacki
356. 20.33 Mikael weiss
357. 20.41 BJTheUnknown
358. 20.58 Bubbagrub
359. 20.59 xander3
360. 20.65 CM Cubes
361. 20.69 redoxxy
362. 20.71 Dale Nash
363. 20.77 GTregay
364. 20.98 CraZZ CFOP
365. 20.99 Lumej
366. 21.00 Jiaqi Wu
367. 21.01 James Behrle
368. 21.13 Aadil- ali
369. 21.22 Smudged Cuber
370. 21.30 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
371. 21.33 craccho
372. 21.46 squidgecubing
373. 21.47 theos
374. 21.53 hakatashi
375. 21.60 Darii
376. 21.63 CuberCuber
377. 21.88 Dhruva Shaw
378. 22.12 MrLunarWolf
379. 22.23 Lux
380. 22.26 Brayden Adams
381. 22.38 FIREFOX229
382. 22.44 JL Cubing
383. 22.83 Sub1Hour
384. 23.10 thunderbell cuber
385. 23.12 Ecuasamurai
386. 23.51 Marcceello
387. 23.86 Thom S.
388. 23.87 UnknownCanvas
389. 23.90 TylerBur
390. 24.16 SuperCheese
391. 24.20 One Wheel
392. 24.32 Theo Leinad
393. 24.96 CubingRF
394. 24.99 ToastasaurusCuber
395. 25.40 ricey
396. 25.58 Luke Messer
397. 25.88 dschieses
398. 26.34 RyuKagamine
399. 26.53 Justin Miner
400. 26.60 Wriiglly
401. 27.47 Reprobate
402. 27.52 PingPongCuber
403. 27.56 Prem The Cuber
404. 27.65 Prashant Saran
405. 28.04 dancing_jules
406. 28.16 rooroo2006
407. 28.26 arbivara
408. 28.62 WillyTheWizard
409. 29.09 BerserkFrog
410. 29.31 Jacck
411. 30.73 Aaron C
412. 31.57 MatsBergsten
413. 32.97 Jonasrox09
414. 33.00 tj.k8386
415. 33.02 Foreright
416. 34.45 Bart Van Eynde
417. 34.89 Alex Benham
418. 35.22 MJCuber05
419. 36.30 Lili Martin
420. 39.79 keebruce
421. 40.07 cougarscratch
422. 40.11 Doofnoofer
423. 47.33 Janav Gupta
424. 47.66 quirkster
425. 52.79 nathanj439



*4x4x4* (302)

1. 28.61 cuberkid10
2. 29.41 asiahyoo1997
3. 30.86 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4. 31.06 Ethan Horspool
5. 31.81 Stubbi
6. 32.21 dat1asiandude
7. 32.38 thecubingwizard
8. 32.87 jancsi02
9. 33.48 Khairur Rachim
10. 33.99 Dream Cubing
11. 34.04 Sean Hartman
12. 34.54 ichcubegern
13. 34.85 Erik
14. 34.93 PeterH2N
15. 35.35 Elf
16. 36.07 Jscuber
17. 36.40 uesyuu
18. 36.45 mihnea3000
19. 36.64 Tanki_cubed
20. 36.99 jihu1011
21. 37.37 G2013
22. 38.11 TheDubDubJr
23. 38.21 speedcuber71
24. 38.38 Marco21
25. 38.45 Shadowjockey
26. 38.49 Magdamini
27. 38.54 the super cuber
28. 38.64 OriginalUsername
29. 38.84 arquillian
30. 39.09 TommyC
31. 39.10 turtwig
32. 39.11 Carterk
33. 39.33 Ethan Misteri
34. 39.46 MrKuba600
35. 39.53 FastCubeMaster
36. 39.82 tdm
37. 39.83 Jack Pfeifer
38. 39.88 tJardigradHe
39. 40.18 JoXCuber
40. 40.43 Valken
41. 40.96 [email protected]
42. 40.97 typo56
43. 41.11 Nikhil George
44. 41.29 AidanNoogie
45. 41.37 DhruvA
46. 41.45 FaLoL
47. 41.57 DGCubes
48. 41.65 Nikhil Soares
49. 42.06 cubeshepherd
50. 42.26 THowlett
51. 42.55 Competition Cuber
52. 42.65 vedroboev
53. 42.76 MCuber
54. 42.86 2016LAIL01
55. 42.93 Pixaler
56. 43.05 Jonah Jarvis
57. 43.82 abunickabhi
58. 43.92 Keenan Johnson
59. 44.00 asacuber
60. 44.35 Zeke Mackay
61. 44.61 Manatee 10235
62. 44.71 Marcus Siu
63. 44.98 DaniëlKassab1
64. 45.18 CubicOreo
65. 45.21 TSTwist
66. 45.23 Luke Garrett
67. 45.37 HawaiiLife745
68. 45.38 Zach Clark
69. 45.53 BandedCubing101
70. 45.85 Josh5271
71. 45.87 2017LAMB06
72. 45.99 thejerber44
73. 46.09 oskarinn
74. 46.15 Ianwubby
75. 46.19 BradenTheMagician
76. 46.20 xyzzy
77. 46.25 Jonsa87
78. 46.45 CubingwithChris
79. 46.74 sigalig
80. 46.81 Zac04attack
81. 46.97 Keroma12
82. 47.09 Mark Boyanowski
83. 47.35 DCG
84. 47.63 bacyril
85. 48.29 Katiedavies3103
86. 48.30 Kerry_Creech
87. 48.31 Astral Cubing
88. 48.46 leomannen
89. 48.47 Mcuber5
90. 48.48 ican97
91. 48.54 Kit Clement
92. 48.67 Underwatercuber
93. 48.77 leudcfa
94. 48.93 WorldoBlocks
95. 48.94 Cuberstache
96. 48.94 colegemuth
97. 48.94 Leo Annett
98. 48.99 [email protected]
99. 49.00 MattP98
100. 49.01 begiuli65
101. 49.60 João Vinicius
101. 49.60 SpeedCubeReview
103. 49.69 RahmB
104. 49.83 OJ Cubing
105. 49.96 Sixstringcal
106. 49.99 Danila Ryabinin
107. 50.00 Glomnipotent
108. 50.16 RCTACameron
109. 50.54 Ontricus
110. 50.92 Brendan Bakker
111. 50.95 miasponseller
112. 50.97 1samko2345
113. 51.20 obelisk477
114. 51.31 acchyutjolly26
115. 51.32 AdrianCubing
116. 51.33 mrjames113083
117. 51.47 SloMoCubing
118. 52.06 boroc226han
119. 52.48 trav1
120. 52.50 Kylegadj
121. 52.60 TipsterTrickster
122. 52.63 E-Cuber
123. 53.15 Neb
124. 53.15 Emir Yusuf
125. 53.42 T1_M0
126. 53.48 applezfall
127. 53.57 ComputerGuy365
128. 53.60 ARandomCuber
129. 53.84 Rubiksdude4144
130. 53.90 sleipnir
131. 54.09 therubikscombo
132. 54.17 typeman5
133. 54.18 swankfukinc
134. 54.18 The Blockhead
135. 54.25 pjk
136. 54.32 GarethBert11
137. 54.39 buzzteam4
138. 54.73 sqAree
139. 54.79 Mackenzie Dy
140. 54.82 Elysian_Hunter
141. 55.00 JustinTimeCuber
142. 55.23 epride17
143. 55.40 Turkey vld
144. 55.41 sam596
145. 55.73 aaron paskow
146. 55.74 Chris Van Der Brink
147. 55.81 CornerCutter
148. 56.31 PlayFun555
149. 56.33 tigermaxi
150. 56.39 elimescube
151. 56.40 antirizarry1622
152. 56.50 david_5647
153. 56.52 d4m1no
154. 56.89 [email protected]
155. 56.91 Dylan Swarts
156. 57.10 20luky3
157. 57.37 PotatoesAreUs
158. 57.59 yghklvn
159. 57.72 Kenneth Svendson
160. 57.78 cuber3141592
161. 58.90 TheodorNordstrand
162. 58.92 Fred Lang
163. 59.25 Toothcraver55
164. 59.59 MartinN13
165. 59.68 Cooki348
166. 59.81 Abhi
167. 59.96 m24816
168. 1:00.06 topppits
169. 1:00.20 lwhitecuber
170. 1:00.29 JustAnotherGenericCu
171. 1:00.57 Moonwink Cuber
172. 1:00.59 Axel Lönnstedt
173. 1:00.62 tolgakantarci
174. 1:00.88 Matt Hudon
175. 1:01.12 Tx789
176. 1:01.65 Metallic Silver
177. 1:02.18 speedcube.insta
178. 1:02.37 brad711
179. 1:02.58 Bertus
180. 1:02.60 Zman04
181. 1:03.50 Keith Maben
182. 1:03.86 Alea
183. 1:04.20 RobinCube
184. 1:04.23 Casper
185. 1:04.62 Jami Viljanen
186. 1:04.68 bennettstouder
187. 1:04.69 ExultantCarn
188. 1:05.06 tavery343
189. 1:05.08 EdubCubez
190. 1:05.17 kji269
191. 1:05.45 Bogdan
192. 1:05.67 MeshuggahX
193. 1:05.96 h2f
194. 1:05.98 JackPurdum
195. 1:06.21 NathanaelCubes
196. 1:06.39 AvGalen
197. 1:06.40 MusiCuber
198. 1:06.71 georgeanderre
199. 1:07.31 GC1998
200. 1:07.37 bugybunny
201. 1:08.17 InlandEmpireCuber
202. 1:08.36 BMcCl1
203. 1:09.23 NoProblemCubing
204. 1:09.29 Aerospry
205. 1:09.32 whatshisbucket
206. 1:09.73 RifleCat
207. 1:10.01 weatherman223
208. 1:10.16 Lykos
209. 1:10.30 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
210. 1:10.36 KylerWoods
211. 1:11.27 Natanael
212. 1:11.61 SpartanSailor
213. 1:11.71 audiophile121
214. 1:12.44 DumplingMaster
215. 1:12.90 Mawo Halto
216. 1:13.33 kumato
217. 1:13.41 dhafin
218. 1:13.71 UnknownCanvas
219. 1:14.40 Alpha cuber
220. 1:15.33 cytokid101
221. 1:15.46 Ghost Cuber
222. 1:15.86 TwisterCuber
223. 1:16.11 Ali161102
224. 1:16.40 Coeur de feu
225. 1:16.51 kilwap147
226. 1:18.32 Mike Hughey
227. 1:18.33 kbrune
228. 1:18.59 Clément B.
229. 1:19.06 Bubbagrub
230. 1:19.23 nms777
231. 1:20.02 V.Kochergin
232. 1:20.16 Reprobate
233. 1:20.75 vilkkuti25
234. 1:21.10 dnguyen2204
235. 1:21.17 CubeStack_Official
236. 1:22.84 Petri Krzywacki
237. 1:23.38 One Wheel
238. 1:23.56 redoxxy
239. 1:23.90 AhmetYG
240. 1:24.37 Moreno van Rooijen
241. 1:24.58 VDel_234_
242. 1:24.79 oliviervlcube
243. 1:24.83 Hróar Hrólfsson
244. 1:25.16 motionglitch
245. 1:26.30 qwer13
246. 1:26.91 [email protected]
247. 1:27.65 Sue Doenim
248. 1:27.90 Jmuncuber
249. 1:28.59 TheNoobCuber
250. 1:29.58 JMHCubed
251. 1:29.90 theos
252. 1:29.94 MrLunarWolf
253. 1:30.00 Guilhermehrc
254. 1:31.62 Marcceello
255. 1:32.69 Lewis
256. 1:32.88 GTregay
257. 1:33.27 teboecubes
258. 1:34.20 CeeEhllCuber
259. 1:34.97 Darii
260. 1:35.04 Zachie Chan
261. 1:35.33 seth0420
262. 1:35.73 Teemu
263. 1:36.54 Lux
263. 1:36.54 Schmizee
265. 1:37.50 Thrasher989
266. 1:37.84 RyuKagamine
267. 1:38.40 Sub1Hour
268. 1:39.24 Ecuasamurai
269. 1:40.74 scylla
270. 1:41.32 julio974
271. 1:42.31 CM Cubes
272. 1:43.75 hakatashi
273. 1:43.88 Mikael weiss
274. 1:44.20 Oatch
275. 1:44.52 KingCobble29
276. 1:46.93 dschieses
277. 1:47.63 Jacck
278. 1:48.54 SirVivor
279. 1:48.95 Nadav Rosett
280. 1:52.32 [email protected]
281. 1:54.76 Lumej
282. 1:54.85 TheCubingAddict980
283. 1:55.33 PingPongCuber
284. 1:55.77 vorherrscher
285. 1:56.45 MatsBergsten
286. 1:58.71 2018JAIN01
287. 1:59.17 Billabob
288. 2:01.75 Aadil- ali
289. 2:04.68 NolanDoes2x2
290. 2:05.52 Lili Martin
291. 2:06.08 CraZZ CFOP
292. 2:06.26 dancing_jules
293. 2:11.34 Dynamic Waluigi
294. 2:11.79 X cuber
295. 2:15.87 SuperCheese
296. 2:27.77 ToastasaurusCuber
297. 2:33.62 BerserkFrog
298. 2:33.84 cougarscratch
299. 2:38.77 Brayden Adams
300. 2:39.07 Bart Van Eynde
301. 2:41.27 Doofnoofer
302. 2:43.47 Foreright



*5x5x5* (193)

1. 51.45 asiahyoo1997
2. 55.06 lejitcuber
3. 59.94 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 1:00.13 Stubbi
5. 1:00.72 Dream Cubing
6. 1:01.71 cuberkid10
7. 1:02.09 thecubingwizard
8. 1:03.69 Ethan Horspool
9. 1:04.33 Erik
10. 1:05.39 ichcubegern
11. 1:05.41 jancsi02
12. 1:07.15 Khairur Rachim
13. 1:07.28 uesyuu
14. 1:08.11 dat1asiandude
15. 1:09.05 mihnea3000
16. 1:09.33 TheDubDubJr
17. 1:09.65 Shadowjockey
18. 1:10.31 Elf
19. 1:11.16 speedcuber71
20. 1:11.62 Jscuber
21. 1:13.42 jihu1011
22. 1:13.46 arquillian
23. 1:13.54 Tanki_cubed
24. 1:16.43 Carterk
25. 1:16.59 AidanNoogie
26. 1:16.76 JoXCuber
27. 1:17.42 DGCubes
28. 1:17.96 OriginalUsername
29. 1:18.34 G2013
30. 1:18.42 Competition Cuber
31. 1:18.64 Keroma12
32. 1:19.06 Valken
33. 1:19.44 Josh5271
34. 1:20.28 MrKuba600
35. 1:20.42 turtwig
36. 1:21.32 tJardigradHe
37. 1:22.08 abunickabhi
38. 1:22.37 vedroboev
39. 1:22.37 Marcus Siu
40. 1:23.02 Nikhil Soares
41. 1:23.31 DhruvA
42. 1:23.63 sigalig
43. 1:24.02 Jonah Jarvis
44. 1:24.69 HawaiiLife745
45. 1:26.35 Mark Boyanowski
46. 1:26.90 Magdamini
47. 1:27.15 cubeshepherd
48. 1:28.01 cuber3141592
49. 1:28.43 MCuber
50. 1:28.47 CubicOreo
51. 1:28.78 Keenan Johnson
52. 1:28.96 Cuberstache
53. 1:30.33 Brendan Bakker
54. 1:30.41 Ianwubby
55. 1:30.97 Sixstringcal
56. 1:31.31 xyzzy
57. 1:31.77 OJ Cubing
58. 1:31.81 [email protected]
59. 1:31.85 colegemuth
60. 1:31.93 João Vinicius
61. 1:32.02 Katiedavies3103
62. 1:32.04 [email protected]
63. 1:32.24 Leo Annett
64. 1:32.53 typo56
65. 1:33.14 leudcfa
66. 1:33.24 RahmB
67. 1:33.71 trav1
68. 1:33.86 THowlett
69. 1:34.02 Danila Ryabinin
70. 1:34.23 Glomnipotent
71. 1:34.31 acchyutjolly26
72. 1:34.92 pjk
73. 1:35.70 Ordway Persyn
74. 1:36.33 tdm
75. 1:36.63 bacyril
76. 1:36.74 Zeke Mackay
77. 1:37.03 Mcuber5
78. 1:37.40 d4m1no
79. 1:37.86 BradenTheMagician
80. 1:38.51 begiuli65
81. 1:38.61 mrjames113083
82. 1:38.82 Kit Clement
83. 1:41.06 PotatoesAreUs
84. 1:42.04 Manatee 10235
85. 1:42.14 WorldoBlocks
86. 1:42.24 obelisk477
87. 1:42.37 RCTACameron
88. 1:42.92 MattP98
89. 1:43.15 elimescube
90. 1:43.70 BandedCubing101
91. 1:44.64 aaron paskow
92. 1:45.04 Jonsa87
93. 1:45.96 epride17
94. 1:46.25 antirizarry1622
95. 1:46.90 swankfukinc
96. 1:46.96 Astral Cubing
97. 1:47.07 The Blockhead
98. 1:47.38 Dylan Swarts
99. 1:47.82 TipsterTrickster
100. 1:47.93 ARandomCuber
101. 1:48.37 boroc226han
102. 1:48.39 oskarinn
103. 1:48.97 david_5647
104. 1:49.13 leomannen
105. 1:49.22 Chris Van Der Brink
106. 1:49.47 ican97
107. 1:50.25 buzzteam4
108. 1:51.07 2016LAIL01
109. 1:51.20 Neb
110. 1:51.75 T1_M0
111. 1:52.50 sam596
112. 1:53.99 Selkie
113. 1:54.65 AvGalen
114. 1:55.48 az897
115. 1:56.15 Alea
116. 1:57.64 Bogdan
117. 1:57.94 Kerry_Creech
118. 1:58.52 2017LAMB06
119. 1:58.76 Underwatercuber
120. 1:59.33 applezfall
121. 1:59.36 1samko2345
122. 2:01.60 m24816
123. 2:02.18 Kenneth Svendson
124. 2:03.93 brad711
125. 2:04.17 yghklvn
126. 2:06.05 NathanaelCubes
127. 2:08.97 Luke Garrett
128. 2:09.46 Fred Lang
129. 2:09.86 CornerCutter
130. 2:10.64 whatshisbucket
131. 2:10.74 Metallic Silver
132. 2:11.04 topppits
133. 2:11.27 audiophile121
134. 2:12.45 Ontricus
135. 2:13.23 Rubiksdude4144
136. 2:13.75 miasponseller
137. 2:13.87 TheodorNordstrand
138. 2:14.40 Pyra42
139. 2:14.78 PlayFun555
140. 2:15.04 Mike Hughey
141. 2:15.35 Lykos
142. 2:17.09 MeshuggahX
143. 2:17.84 Cooki348
144. 2:20.00 Natanael
145. 2:20.09 Matt Hudon
146. 2:20.52 KylerWoods
147. 2:21.34 bennettstouder
148. 2:23.88 20luky3
149. 2:23.95 Aerospry
150. 2:24.13 Toothcraver55
151. 2:24.61 vilkkuti25
152. 2:25.21 Moonwink Cuber
153. 2:25.53 Lewis
154. 2:26.87 Reprobate
155. 2:27.89 Alpha cuber
156. 2:28.00 RifleCat
157. 2:28.22 Jami Viljanen
158. 2:30.04 One Wheel
159. 2:33.41 redoxxy
160. 2:33.72 SpartanSailor
161. 2:34.54 Ali161102
162. 2:34.56 kumato
163. 2:36.39 kbrune
164. 2:36.96 theos
165. 2:42.16 h2f
166. 2:43.73 Sub1Hour
167. 2:45.81 Sue Doenim
168. 2:46.97 GTregay
169. 2:47.47 [email protected]
170. 2:48.49 VDel_234_
171. 2:48.99 GC1998
172. 2:49.73 Axel Lönnstedt
173. 2:49.80 InlandEmpireCuber
174. 2:52.23 dhafin
175. 2:54.03 Jacck
176. 2:58.40 Lux
177. 2:59.21 SirVivor
178. 3:02.86 tigermaxi
179. 3:04.25 Jmuncuber
180. 3:08.59 TheNoobCuber
181. 3:09.01 Petri Krzywacki
182. 3:10.42 nms777
183. 3:10.42 UnknownCanvas
184. 3:15.15 cytokid101
185. 3:16.54 Mikael weiss
186. 3:20.81 Billabob
187. 3:31.69 MatsBergsten
188. 3:32.94 dschieses
189. 3:36.21 speedcube.insta
190. 3:38.94 Lili Martin
191. 3:38.95 weatherman223
192. 3:39.14 Lumej
193. 5:34.76 cougarscratch



*6x6x6* (102)

1. 1:37.06 asiahyoo1997
2. 1:45.81 Dream Cubing
3. 1:47.65 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4. 1:54.32 ichcubegern
5. 1:57.52 Marco21
6. 1:58.19 Sean Hartman
7. 2:01.42 TheDubDubJr
8. 2:03.85 thecubingwizard
9. 2:06.83 Shadowjockey
10. 2:10.25 cuberkid10
11. 2:10.95 dat1asiandude
12. 2:12.98 arquillian
13. 2:14.76 jancsi02
14. 2:16.09 the super cuber
15. 2:19.54 Elf
16. 2:19.61 Erik
17. 2:23.70 Tanki_cubed
18. 2:25.03 Jscuber
19. 2:29.11 Keroma12
20. 2:30.78 Ethan Horspool
21. 2:32.96 Mark Boyanowski
22. 2:35.73 xyzzy
23. 2:37.68 AidanNoogie
24. 2:37.99 colegemuth
25. 2:39.00 DhruvA
26. 2:39.77 MrKuba600
27. 2:39.79 cuber3141592
28. 2:42.69 OriginalUsername
29. 2:43.11 DGCubes
30. 2:43.26 bacyril
31. 2:43.30 sigalig
32. 2:43.84 HawaiiLife745
33. 2:46.41 Marcus Siu
34. 2:47.22 JoXCuber
35. 2:47.94 Nikhil Soares
36. 2:49.57 vedroboev
37. 2:50.62 cubeshepherd
38. 2:52.52 abunickabhi
39. 2:52.81 Ianwubby
40. 2:54.63 turtwig
41. 2:55.43 tJardigradHe
42. 2:59.19 João Vinicius
43. 3:00.04 G2013
44. 3:00.72 CubicOreo
45. 3:05.75 leudcfa
46. 3:05.87 [email protected]
47. 3:07.18 Katiedavies3103
48. 3:08.44 Kit Clement
49. 3:08.90 MCuber
50. 3:12.69 Neb
51. 3:14.31 mrjames113083
52. 3:14.72 Sixstringcal
53. 3:16.01 Keenan Johnson
54. 3:17.75 The Blockhead
55. 3:19.53 typo56
56. 3:21.57 trav1
57. 3:22.50 epride17
58. 3:23.08 obelisk477
59. 3:23.62 begiuli65
60. 3:25.31 MattP98
61. 3:27.44 buzzteam4
62. 3:29.29 swankfukinc
63. 3:29.37 Dylan Swarts
64. 3:31.06 OJ Cubing
65. 3:32.01 Glomnipotent
66. 3:32.35 Selkie
67. 3:33.05 Mcuber5
68. 3:34.67 PotatoesAreUs
69. 3:37.89 AvGalen
70. 3:42.09 BradenTheMagician
71. 3:46.57 d4m1no
72. 3:54.75 T1_M0
73. 3:56.86 brad711
74. 4:00.64 Alea
75. 4:02.45 elimescube
76. 4:02.79 RCTACameron
77. 4:08.39 Reprobate
78. 4:11.18 Kenneth Svendson
79. 4:12.58 Mike Hughey
80. 4:14.19 ARandomCuber
81. 4:29.79 Bogdan
82. 4:30.53 Lykos
83. 4:33.67 Underwatercuber
84. 4:38.35 One Wheel
85. 4:57.97 redoxxy
86. 5:05.49 Lewis
87. 5:06.00 Jacck
88. 5:08.56 RyuKagamine
89. 5:11.95 Sub1Hour
90. 5:16.65 audiophile121
91. 5:18.73 yghklvn
92. 5:23.35 GTregay
93. 5:24.81 Ali161102
94. 5:27.12 theos
95. 5:34.12 SpartanSailor
96. 5:36.71 Billabob
97. 5:53.14 topppits
98. 6:04.48 Petri Krzywacki
99. 6:25.91 VDel_234_
100. 6:36.49 Sue Doenim
101. 6:47.47 MatsBergsten
102. 6:54.17 Lili Martin



*7x7x7* (78)

1. 2:27.03 Dream Cubing
2. 2:37.55 asiahyoo1997
3. 2:48.00 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4. 2:50.84 Marco21
5. 2:51.56 ichcubegern
6. 2:52.11 TheDubDubJr
7. 2:57.79 Sean Hartman
8. 3:08.34 Shadowjockey
9. 3:15.37 thecubingwizard
10. 3:33.77 dat1asiandude
11. 3:37.22 Elf
12. 3:39.16 Keroma12
13. 3:45.15 Mark Boyanowski
14. 3:46.34 jancsi02
15. 3:46.81 Jscuber
16. 3:47.34 TSTwist
17. 3:53.82 bacyril
18. 3:54.99 JoXCuber
19. 3:57.36 OriginalUsername
20. 3:57.67 AidanNoogie
21. 3:58.16 colegemuth
22. 4:01.96 DGCubes
23. 4:09.78 DhruvA
24. 4:16.33 xyzzy
25. 4:17.05 Nikhil Soares
26. 4:20.26 MrKuba600
27. 4:20.68 sigalig
28. 4:21.20 Ianwubby
29. 4:24.45 G2013
30. 4:30.81 turtwig
31. 4:38.15 cuber3141592
32. 4:39.94 Katiedavies3103
33. 4:43.43 leudcfa
34. 4:47.80 The Blockhead
35. 4:48.66 CubicOreo
36. 4:52.50 Keenan Johnson
37. 4:52.96 typo56
38. 4:58.85 Neb
39. 5:00.07 cubeshepherd
40. 5:04.10 swankfukinc
41. 5:04.90 Kit Clement
42. 5:07.18 [email protected]
43. 5:09.05 begiuli65
44. 5:13.15 trav1
45. 5:17.29 abunickabhi
46. 5:23.49 AvGalen
47. 5:23.69 Marcus Siu
48. 5:26.84 buzzteam4
49. 5:27.41 miasponseller
50. 5:28.19 Selkie
51. 5:28.86 OJ Cubing
52. 5:29.97 Dylan Swarts
53. 5:39.27 obelisk477
54. 5:47.14 Glomnipotent
55. 5:48.77 MattP98
56. 5:49.84 epride17
57. 6:00.88 Reprobate
58. 6:08.24 PotatoesAreUs
59. 6:09.67 Mcuber5
60. 6:09.74 Mike Hughey
61. 6:13.15 Kenneth Svendson
62. 6:26.20 Alea
63. 6:48.13 Lykos
64. 6:52.27 One Wheel
65. 7:04.49 RyuKagamine
66. 7:22.98 Bogdan
67. 7:27.00 Jacck
68. 7:38.62 redoxxy
69. 7:56.58 Lewis
70. 7:59.72 yghklvn
71. 8:13.44 GTregay
72. 8:24.90 theos
73. 8:28.74 Sub1Hour
74. 9:00.81 topppits
75. 9:17.01 SpartanSailor
76. 9:59.26 Petri Krzywacki
77. 10:18.01 UnknownCanvas
78. 11:00.50 MatsBergsten



*2x2x2 blindfolded* (145)

1. 2.64 DhruvA
2. 3.47 asacuber
3. 3.81 MattheoDW


Spoiler



4. 3.93 gavinz
5. 4.00 applezfall
6. 4.05 Khairur Rachim
7. 4.27 TheDubDubJr
8. 4.37 NarenRameshB
9. 4.66 thecubingwizard
10. 4.66 lejitcuber
11. 4.90 leomannen
12. 5.17 RCTACameron
13. 5.69 JakubDrobny
14. 5.75 Sean Hartman
15. 6.23 oskarinn
16. 6.28 The Pocket Cuber
17. 6.33 asiahyoo1997
18. 6.34 JoXCuber
19. 6.39 TommyC
20. 6.59 turtwig
21. 6.60 Magdamini
22. 6.72 OriginalUsername
23. 6.73 MichaelNielsen
24. 6.79 Competition Cuber
25. 7.27 ExultantCarn
26. 7.65 arquillian
27. 7.73 Andrew_Rizo
28. 7.90 AdrianCubing
29. 8.01 ichcubegern
30. 8.56 vedroboev
31. 8.63 [email protected]
32. 8.68 G2013
33. 9.36 cubeshepherd
34. 9.37 begiuli65
35. 9.65 the super cuber
36. 10.33 Marcus Siu
37. 10.51 sigalig
38. 10.92 jaysammey777
39. 10.93 EdubCubez
40. 10.95 ican97
41. 10.97 MrKuba600
42. 11.15 NathanaelCubes
43. 12.03 abunickabhi
44. 12.04 Ontricus
45. 12.28 [email protected]
46. 13.22 MartinN13
47. 13.28 T1_M0
48. 13.35 CuberCuber
49. 13.45 Jack Pfeifer
50. 13.58 OJ Cubing
51. 13.63 Dream Cubing
52. 13.83 SimonK
53. 14.77 THowlett
54. 14.83 Luke Garrett
55. 14.88 Mcuber5
56. 15.17 2017LAMB06
57. 15.46 Killernerd24
58. 16.16 dhafin
59. 16.33 thejerber44
60. 16.34 cuberkid10
61. 16.38 Underwatercuber
62. 16.47 Mike Hughey
63. 16.70 BradenTheMagician
64. 16.79 Nikhil Soares
65. 16.82 speedcuber71
66. 18.69 typo56
67. 19.01 DGCubes
68. 19.20 Shadowjockey
69. 19.38 MatsBergsten
70. 19.60 h2f
71. 19.70 Keenan Johnson
72. 20.60 Glomnipotent
73. 20.80 Josh5271
74. 21.18 MattP98
75. 21.54 TipsterTrickster
76. 22.17 Zeke Mackay
77. 22.63 tJardigradHe
78. 22.96 Elf
79. 23.74 Kit Clement
80. 23.84 acchyutjolly26
81. 23.92 buzzteam4
82. 23.99 tdm
83. 24.01 redoxxy
84. 24.52 Oatch
85. 25.36 Xauxage
86. 25.42 Danila Ryabinin
87. 25.72 Jmuncuber
88. 25.84 Deri Nata Wijaya
89. 26.28 Sixstringcal
90. 26.50 Cuberstache
91. 26.90 kbrune
92. 27.23 whatshisbucket
93. 29.16 InlandEmpireCuber
94. 29.52 Lykos
95. 29.79 Bertus
96. 30.14 leudcfa
97. 31.30 xyzzy
98. 31.97 scylla
99. 32.25 bacyril
100. 32.90 Natanael
101. 33.91 RobinCube
102. 34.02 nms777
103. 34.66 SpartanSailor
104. 34.82 JMHCubed
105. 34.87 Bogdan
106. 35.51 [email protected]
107. 35.71 MCuber
108. 36.10 Moreno van Rooijen
109. 36.11 Bubbagrub
110. 37.68 Axel Lönnstedt
111. 38.38 Jacck
112. 39.00 obelisk477
113. 39.27 Rubiksdude4144
114. 39.94 Cooki348
115. 40.59 GC1998
116. 41.57 Dylan Swarts
117. 41.70 AidanNoogie
118. 42.41 dnguyen2204
119. 46.08 Jami Viljanen
120. 46.23 Alpha cuber
121. 46.51 Fred Lang
122. 47.26 epride17
123. 47.90 [email protected]
124. 48.24 qwer13
125. 50.20 tigermaxi
126. 51.56 CornerCutter
127. 51.63 bhoffman492
128. 51.97 PotatoesAreUs
129. 52.17 Alea
130. 54.64 RyuKagamine
131. 55.87 jihu1011
132. 56.75 RifleCat
133. 56.75 JustinTimeCuber
134. 58.35 tavery343
135. 58.59 mrjames113083
136. 1:01.23 topppits
137. 1:08.79 AvGalen
138. 1:09.87 Metallic Silver
139. 1:10.71 Ali161102
140. 1:14.22 yghklvn
141. 1:15.09 Kerry_Creech
142. 1:18.68 swankfukinc
143. 1:35.00 Alex Benham
144. 1:42.21 PingPongCuber
145. 2:40.18 Mikael weiss



*3x3x3 blindfolded* (106)

1. 17.71 daniel lin
2. 19.31 G2013
3. 22.61 sigalig


Spoiler



4. 22.82 denthebro
5. 23.76 arquillian
6. 24.03 Andrew_Rizo
7. 24.50 the super cuber
8. 24.63 TommyC
9. 25.41 ican97
10. 26.76 abunickabhi
11. 31.27 pinser
12. 32.90 T1_M0
13. 39.20 vedroboev
14. 40.28 dhafin
15. 41.48 Carterk
16. 42.02 Keenan Johnson
17. 42.26 speedcuber71
18. 42.68 Killernerd24
19. 44.61 OJ Cubing
20. 48.43 typo56
21. 48.63 PugCuber
22. 53.31 Underwatercuber
23. 56.40 h2f
24. 57.31 Sean Hartman
25. 57.55 lejitcuber
26. 58.78 Deri Nata Wijaya
27. 59.97 Lykos
28. 1:00.30 BandedCubing101
29. 1:00.61 Kit Clement
30. 1:01.03 Mawo Halto
31. 1:01.74 Keroma12
32. 1:02.00 TheDubDubJr
33. 1:02.33 revAldoabedram
34. 1:03.11 redoxxy
35. 1:03.67 thecubingwizard
36. 1:04.50 MatsBergsten
37. 1:07.18 Elf
38. 1:08.45 Shadowjockey
39. 1:09.65 Glomnipotent
40. 1:10.38 Mike Hughey
41. 1:10.96 ichcubegern
42. 1:11.25 obatake
43. 1:12.10 cubeshepherd
44. 1:13.08 turtwig
45. 1:13.68 Danila Ryabinin
46. 1:13.97 tdm
47. 1:14.16 leudcfa
48. 1:14.74 Brendan Bakker
49. 1:16.05 Khairur Rachim
50. 1:17.64 MattP98
51. 1:19.37 Mcuber5
52. 1:20.52 DGCubes
53. 1:21.70 dat1asiandude
54. 1:24.45 Nikhil Soares
55. 1:26.56 topppits
56. 1:26.94 Erik
57. 1:30.57 read
58. 1:31.10 BradenTheMagician
59. 1:32.33 Dream Cubing
60. 1:32.37 obelisk477
61. 1:38.78 Ontricus
62. 1:41.38 CubicOreo
63. 1:41.48 kji269
64. 1:42.43 kbrune
65. 1:46.39 TipsterTrickster
66. 1:47.72 scylla
67. 1:48.67 buzzteam4
68. 1:50.23 2016LAIL01
69. 1:51.29 2017LAMB06
70. 1:54.28 NathanaelCubes
71. 1:56.13 Oatch
72. 1:57.99 elimescube
73. 2:02.68 JakubDrobny
74. 2:09.40 ComputerGuy365
75. 2:12.89 sam596
76. 2:14.95 tolgakantarci
77. 2:19.26 DhruvA
78. 2:19.50 Zeke Mackay
79. 2:20.81 Sixstringcal
80. 2:26.03 Jacck
81. 2:26.81 bacyril
82. 2:38.69 dnguyen2204
83. 2:43.60 Natanael
84. 2:50.28 SpartanSailor
85. 2:59.73 trav1
86. 3:02.06 Bubbagrub
87. 3:02.17 JoXCuber
88. 3:02.38 Kerry_Creech
89. 3:05.03 David ep
90. 3:05.30 RCTACameron
91. 3:08.62 Bogdan
92. 3:12.44 mrjames113083
93. 3:34.22 xyzzy
94. 3:43.57 dschieses
95. 3:45.20 [email protected]
96. 3:54.97 RyuKagamine
97. 4:05.43 m24816
98. 4:23.24 Jmuncuber
99. 4:23.93 whatshisbucket
100. 4:36.34 epride17
101. 4:42.98 MCuber
102. 4:57.67 Axel Lönnstedt
103. 5:15.64 InlandEmpireCuber
104. 5:27.07 AvGalen
105. 5:51.88 gavinz
106. 7:03.35 swankfukinc



*4x4x4 blindfolded* (29)

1. 1:49.16 sigalig
2. 2:18.79 abunickabhi
3. 2:21.18 pinser


Spoiler



4. 2:29.47 the super cuber
5. 2:29.67 G2013
6. 2:55.19 ican97
7. 3:00.67 TommyC
8. 3:07.46 Killernerd24
9. 3:27.62 OJ Cubing
10. 4:06.96 T1_M0
11. 5:29.58 MatsBergsten
12. 5:43.97 Mike Hughey
13. 6:18.62 redoxxy
14. 6:30.52 Keenan Johnson
15. 6:33.93 cubeshepherd
16. 6:41.57 vedroboev
17. 6:44.38 tdm
18. 7:05.70 Deri Nata Wijaya
19. 7:16.20 typo56
20. 8:09.35 Jacck
21. 8:12.47 Kit Clement
22. 9:32.30 MattP98
23. 10:37.47 ComputerGuy365
24. 11:27.16 buzzteam4
25. 12:42.80 elimescube
26. 13:16.33 topppits
27. 13:40.91 Nikhil Soares
28. 13:51.73 Glomnipotent
29. 14:54.25 TipsterTrickster



*5x5x5 blindfolded* (14)

1. 3:53.89 sigalig
2. 5:10.41 the super cuber
3. 5:27.46 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4. 5:28.31 pinser
5. 8:26.07 Killernerd24
6. 9:55.60 OJ Cubing
7. 10:58.39 T1_M0
8. 11:13.58 Mike Hughey
9. 11:28.30 MatsBergsten
10. 15:21.69 Jacck
11. 18:38.88 typo56
12. 21:05.88 cubeshepherd
13. 22:48.85 Deri Nata Wijaya
14. 36:37.81 elimescube



*6x6x6 blindfolded* (3)

1. 23:43.27 Mike Hughey
2. 28:46.32 MatsBergsten
3. 32:13.09 Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded* (1)

1. 36:31.37 Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* (28)

1. 43.40 the super cuber
2. 40.80 sigalig
3. 39.40 AdrianD


Spoiler



4. 36.60 kamilprzyb
5. 33.60 Mark Boyanowski
6. 15.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
7. 13.20 T1_M0
8. 12.80 Carterk
9. 12.40 Mike Hughey
10. 11.80 typo56
11. 10.20 Lykos
12. 10.00 MatsBergsten
12. 10.00 cubeshepherd
14. 7.60 Jacck
14. 7.60 MattP98
16. 6.00 abunickabhi
16. 6.00 redoxxy
18. 5.40 G2013
19. 5.00 vedroboev
20. 4.20 Keroma12
21. 3.40 buzzteam4
22. 2.80 sam596
23. 2.60 elimescube
24. 2.20 Andrew_Rizo
25. 2.00 Bogdan
26. 1.80 h2f
26. 1.80 Bubbagrub
28. 1.60 DhruvA



*3x3x3 one-handed* (295)

1. 12.03 Khairur Rachim
2. 12.56 tdm
3. 12.70 Arnav Arora


Spoiler



4. 12.74 Elo13
5. 13.28 asiahyoo1997
6. 13.58 Jscuber
7. 14.01 lejitcuber
8. 14.38 jancsi02
9. 14.53 Sean Hartman
10. 14.56 tolgakantarci
11. 14.91 uesyuu
12. 14.98 Luke Garrett
13. 15.03 ichcubegern
14. 15.04 ColorfulPockets
15. 15.10 Ethan Horspool
16. 15.21 Dream Cubing
17. 15.33 Tanki_cubed
18. 15.48 mihnea3000
19. 15.51 GenTheThief
20. 15.53 TommyC
21. 15.53 thecubingwizard
22. 15.54 OriginalUsername
23. 15.56 2017LAMB06
24. 15.78 Kylegadj
25. 15.87 dat1asiandude
26. 15.89 Nitheesh fmc
26. 15.89 asacuber
28. 15.94 turtwig
29. 16.19 jihu1011
30. 16.25 the super cuber
31. 16.33 Pixaler
32. 16.35 typeman5
33. 16.54 TheDubDubJr
34. 16.63 CubicOreo
35. 16.71 cuberkid10
36. 17.04 2016LAIL01
37. 17.37 Erik
38. 17.58 Leo Annett
39. 17.70 Carterk
40. 17.73 cubeshepherd
41. 17.76 DhruvA
42. 17.81 tJardigradHe
43. 17.81 Jack Pfeifer
44. 17.90 Cheunghao Tu
45. 17.90 AidanNoogie
46. 18.03 Josh5271
47. 18.03 Zeke Mackay
48. 18.05 Magdamini
49. 18.16 Zac04attack
50. 18.20 typo56
51. 18.22 Nikhil Soares
52. 18.35 abunickabhi
53. 18.45 arquillian
54. 18.59 ARandomCuber
55. 18.65 vedroboev
56. 18.67 Daniel Johnson
57. 18.86 Cuberstache
58. 18.95 Mcuber5
59. 18.97 BradenTheMagician
60. 18.99 Shadowjockey
61. 19.00 DCG
62. 19.03 sleipnir
63. 19.10 CubingwithChris
64. 19.27 JakubDrobny
65. 19.31 leomannen
66. 19.34 Sixstringcal
67. 19.34 Andrew_Rizo
68. 19.45 NathanaelCubes
69. 19.46 Astral Cubing
70. 19.49 Marcus Siu
71. 19.56 thejerber44
72. 19.62 DGCubes
73. 19.73 Glomnipotent
74. 19.77 xpoes
75. 19.81 speedcuber71
76. 19.82 applezfall
77. 19.98 JoXCuber
78. 19.99 Metallic Silver
79. 20.02 THowlett
80. 20.25 RCTACameron
81. 20.30 HawaiiLife745
82. 20.39 MrKuba600
83. 20.40 MCuber
84. 20.41 1samko2345
85. 20.64 AdrianCubing
86. 20.73 [email protected]
87. 20.78 WorldoBlocks
88. 20.87 sqAree
89. 20.93 F0ggyB0y
90. 20.94 frosty_cuber
91. 21.10 sigalig
92. 21.14 Elf
93. 21.30 Keith Maben
94. 21.35 Ontricus
95. 21.47 PlatonCuber
96. 21.51 TSTwist
97. 21.58 oskarinn
98. 21.67 janelle
99. 21.70 ExultantCarn
100. 21.75 Danila Ryabinin
101. 21.86 leudcfa
102. 21.93 xyzzy
103. 22.01 begiuli65
104. 22.07 JustAnotherGenericCu
105. 22.11 Keroma12
106. 22.15 Kerry_Creech
107. 22.18 Mark Boyanowski
108. 22.30 aaron paskow
109. 23.01 yghklvn
110. 23.04 T1_M0
111. 23.07 Manatee 10235
112. 23.21 Kit Clement
113. 23.38 Ianwubby
114. 23.41 Mackenzie Dy
115. 23.49 JustinTimeCuber
116. 23.70 MartinN13
117. 23.73 PugCuber
118. 23.86 boroc226han
119. 24.07 Jonsa87
120. 24.08 [email protected]
121. 24.14 G2013
122. 24.19 AhmetYG
123. 24.44 acchyutjolly26
124. 24.66 Cooki348
125. 24.70 muchacho
126. 24.76 Avinash
127. 24.89 speedcube.insta
128. 24.93 NoProblemCubing
129. 24.96 FaLoL
130. 25.00 Valken
131. 25.19 MattP98
132. 25.50 Toothcraver55
133. 25.58 Allagos
134. 25.69 [email protected]
135. 25.74 MeshuggahX
136. 25.83 Katiedavies3103
137. 26.04 [email protected]
138. 26.15 JackPurdum
139. 26.18 Tx789
140. 26.39 Pyra42
141. 26.67 Lykos
142. 26.70 Alea
143. 26.82 Keenan Johnson
144. 27.10 Lachlan Stephens
145. 27.19 Underwatercuber
146. 27.23 tigermaxi
147. 27.42 João Santos
148. 27.43 Natanael
149. 27.44 Abhi
150. 27.50 mrjames113083
151. 27.53 [email protected]
152. 27.57 2018JAIN01
153. 27.62 obelisk477
154. 27.78 Rubiksdude4144
155. 27.85 Turkey vld
156. 27.94 qwer13
157. 28.20 Moreno van Rooijen
158. 28.26 Awesomesaucer
159. 28.31 trav1
160. 28.38 OJ Cubing
161. 28.45 Neb
162. 28.58 M42
163. 28.67 Aerospry
164. 28.72 TasseRasse
165. 28.74 Axel Lönnstedt
165. 28.74 Bogdan
167. 28.86 dhafin
168. 29.09 SirVivor
168. 29.09 Zman04
170. 29.12 sam596
171. 29.38 TheodorNordstrand
172. 29.39 TipsterTrickster
173. 29.51 GarethBert11
174. 29.55 DumplingMaster
175. 29.57 E-Cuber
176. 29.65 cuber3141592
177. 29.76 buzzteam4
178. 29.86 weatherman223
179. 29.88 ican97
180. 30.04 swankfukinc
181. 30.25 BMcCl1
182. 30.67 Clément B.
183. 30.80 Chris Van Der Brink
184. 30.94 m24816
185. 31.00 bugybunny
186. 31.02 RobinCube
187. 31.06 Guilhermehrc
188. 31.07 tavery343
189. 31.46 revAldoabedram
190. 31.59 epride17
191. 31.79 Mawo Halto
192. 31.81 Jami Viljanen
193. 31.82 CornerCutter
194. 31.88 The Blockhead
195. 31.88 SpeedCubeReview
196. 32.26 Dylan Swarts
197. 32.34 Kenneth Svendson
198. 32.37 Fred Lang
199. 32.40 TheNoobCuber
200. 32.48 Angry_Mob
201. 32.63 d4m1no
202. 32.81 MathNoobz
203. 32.82 EdubCubez
204. 33.55 hotufos
205. 33.78 nms777
206. 34.09 bacyril
207. 34.13 ComputerGuy365
208. 34.25 lwhitecuber
209. 34.52 V.Kochergin
210. 34.58 miasponseller
211. 34.95 Oatch
212. 35.28 redoxxy
212. 35.28 Emir Yusuf
214. 35.35 Bubbagrub
215. 35.70 AvGalen
216. 35.76 david_5647
217. 35.99 Bertus
218. 36.03 Alpha cuber
219. 36.26 KylerWoods
220. 36.75 Sue Doenim
221. 36.81 KingCobble29
222. 36.83 h2f
223. 36.95 InlandEmpireCuber
224. 36.99 antirizarry1622
225. 37.09 Matt Hudon
226. 37.10 fun at the joy
227. 37.31 RifleCat
228. 37.32 PotatoesAreUs
229. 37.63 julio974
230. 37.79 Mike Hughey
231. 38.19 PlayFun555
232. 38.44 thunderbell cuber
233. 38.45 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
234. 38.86 kilwap147
235. 39.58 RyuKagamine
236. 39.91 brad711
237. 40.20 bennettstouder
238. 40.57 CraZZ CFOP
239. 40.92 Coeur de feu
240. 41.15 colegemuth
241. 41.23 Schmizee
242. 41.41 Duncan Bannon
243. 41.80 GC1998
244. 42.75 CeeEhllCuber
245. 43.55 Mikael weiss
246. 44.68 Dale Nash
247. 44.98 Ali161102
248. 45.12 vorherrscher
249. 45.26 NolanDoes2x2
250. 45.37 audiophile121
251. 45.46 Moonwink Cuber
252. 45.49 TigaJun
253. 45.64 Deri Nata Wijaya
254. 45.85 CubeStack_Official
255. 45.85 Ghost Cuber
256. 46.58 One Wheel
257. 47.32 JMHCubed
258. 48.31 kumato
259. 48.38 Sub1Hour
260. 48.52 X cuber
261. 49.42 UnknownCanvas
262. 49.87 kbrune
263. 50.08 Lumej
264. 50.16 TheCubingAddict980
265. 50.64 Petri Krzywacki
266. 50.71 Hróar Hrólfsson
267. 51.41 Nadav Rosett
268. 51.72 Thom S.
269. 52.12 dnguyen2204
270. 52.74 scylla
271. 53.17 Ecuasamurai
272. 54.64 arbivara
273. 55.95 MrLunarWolf
274. 56.24 Ian Pang
275. 56.81 SuperCheese
276. 58.24 SpartanSailor
277. 58.59 Jacck
278. 1:00.61 Kris Gonnella
279. 1:00.83 VDel_234_
280. 1:01.88 hakatashi
281. 1:02.62 Thrasher989
282. 1:03.93 Zachie Chan
283. 1:04.10 JL Cubing
284. 1:04.24 Jmuncuber
285. 1:05.74 Smudged Cuber
286. 1:06.89 CuberCuber
287. 1:07.37 Brayden Adams
288. 1:10.96 tuga88
289. 1:11.96 CubingRF
290. 1:13.48 WillyTheWizard
291. 1:17.84 Alex Benham
292. 1:35.34 PingPongCuber
293. 1:37.38 Bart Van Eynde
294. 2:29.90 MatsBergsten
295. 2:54.97 quirkster



*3x3x3 With feet* (48)

1. 32.81 TommyC
2. 33.18 DhruvA
3. 37.02 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 41.34 GenTheThief
5. 42.47 JoXCuber
6. 43.95 Luke Garrett
7. 45.23 AdrianCubing
8. 48.51 OriginalUsername
9. 51.74 tJardigradHe
10. 54.30 asacuber
11. 54.30 Shadowjockey
12. 54.79 cubeshepherd
13. 55.37 BradenTheMagician
14. 56.02 Bubbagrub
15. 1:03.16 Sean Hartman
16. 1:04.17 Zeke Mackay
17. 1:06.16 redoxxy
18. 1:06.18 Nikhil Soares
19. 1:08.46 SloMoCubing
20. 1:08.94 MartinN13
21. 1:10.19 dat1asiandude
22. 1:10.42 TheDubDubJr
23. 1:11.31 T1_M0
24. 1:15.93 Kenneth Svendson
25. 1:20.04 ichcubegern
26. 1:27.18 Alpha cuber
27. 1:31.26 Mike Hughey
28. 1:32.62 sigalig
29. 1:36.36 V.Kochergin
30. 1:39.68 One Wheel
31. 1:43.61 Leo Annett
32. 1:43.78 ARandomCuber
33. 1:45.05 typo56
34. 1:50.56 TipsterTrickster
35. 1:56.55 RCTACameron
36. 2:00.41 abunickabhi
37. 2:05.25 MattP98
38. 2:05.75 Underwatercuber
39. 2:06.84 OJ Cubing
40. 2:07.12 RyuKagamine
41. 2:10.32 Lykos
42. 2:11.86 Neb
43. 2:12.77 JMHCubed
44. 2:14.09 Kit Clement
45. 2:35.74 InlandEmpireCuber
46. 2:37.00 The Blockhead
47. 2:48.66 Sue Doenim
48. 2:58.70 Jacck



*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (65)

1. 21.99 CubingwithChris
2. 26.07 G2013
3. 32.50 sigalig


Spoiler



4. 32.63 thecubingwizard
5. 32.84 ichcubegern
6. 33.53 lejitcuber
7. 36.57 speedcuber71
8. 38.69 abunickabhi
9. 38.78 TheDubDubJr
10. 40.31 cubeshepherd
11. 42.56 vedroboev
12. 44.13 bacyril
13. 45.82 Shadowjockey
14. 48.04 speedcube.insta
15. 48.42 Nikhil Soares
16. 48.66 DGCubes
17. 49.35 T1_M0
18. 49.47 tdm
19. 49.72 Marcus Siu
20. 56.31 InlandEmpireCuber
21. 57.63 JoXCuber
22. 58.32 Elf
23. 58.66 xyzzy
24. 59.65 Dream Cubing
25. 1:00.13 Natanael
26. 1:00.31 DhruvA
27. 1:02.08 The Blockhead
28. 1:02.51 Kit Clement
29. 1:03.19 tJardigradHe
30. 1:03.53 Zeke Mackay
31. 1:04.56 Bogdan
32. 1:05.31 Mike Hughey
33. 1:07.47 AvGalen
34. 1:07.72 Ontricus
35. 1:08.75 MattP98
36. 1:08.77 Keenan Johnson
37. 1:14.65 begiuli65
38. 1:15.40 Moreno van Rooijen
39. 1:15.84 Luke Garrett
40. 1:19.63 OJ Cubing
41. 1:22.17 swankfukinc
42. 1:22.79 Danila Ryabinin
43. 1:25.78 MatsBergsten
44. 1:25.93 Glomnipotent
45. 1:27.49 whatshisbucket
46. 1:32.64 Kenneth Svendson
47. 1:33.86 Fred Lang
48. 1:34.11 Sean Hartman
49. 1:36.51 MCuber
50. 1:36.57 Bertus
51. 1:36.99 buzzteam4
52. 1:39.03 Competition Cuber
53. 1:41.15 2017LAMB06
54. 1:46.46 Jacck
55. 1:53.70 Rubiksdude4144
56. 1:54.01 KylerWoods
57. 1:55.05 MathNoobz
58. 1:57.79 SloMoCubing
59. 2:12.58 nms777
60. 2:17.48 PlatonCuber
61. 2:20.15 SpartanSailor
62. 2:21.07 TipsterTrickster
63. 2:22.93 theos
64. 2:38.28 brad711
65. 2:44.89 Axel Lönnstedt



*3x3x3 Fewest moves* (68)

1. 23.40 thecubingwizard
1. 23.40 TheDubDubJr
3. 23.80 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4. 24.20 Kit Clement
5. 24.40 Tommy Kiprillis
5. 24.40 Attila
7. 25.20 lejitcuber
7. 25.20 mutlu ozcelebi
9. 25.60 Mark Boyanowski
9. 25.60 Bogdan
11. 25.80 TheodorNordstrand
12. 26.00 ColorfulPockets
13. 26.20 Jacck
14. 26.40 Bubbagrub
14. 26.40 T1_M0
16. 26.60 obelisk477
16. 26.60 Theo Leinad
18. 26.80 the super cuber
19. 27.20 h2f
20. 27.40 vedroboev
20. 27.40 DGCubes
20. 27.40 ComputerGuy365
23. 27.80 ichcubegern
24. 28.00 theos
24. 28.00 G2013
26. 28.40 asacuber
27. 28.60 xyzzy
28. 28.80 cubeshepherd
28. 28.80 craccho
30. 29.80 sigalig
31. 30.40 Mike Hughey
32. 30.80 SpeedCubeReview
33. 31.80 arbivara
34. 32.00 Nikhil Soares
35. 32.20 Killernerd24
36. 33.00 yghklvn
37. 33.80 Sue Doenim
38. 34.20 Sean Hartman
39. 34.40 speedcuber71
40. 35.00 typo56
41. 35.40 TipsterTrickster
42. 35.80 brad711
42. 35.80 MCuber
42. 35.80 abunickabhi
45. 36.20 kbrune
45. 36.20 tolgakantarci
47. 36.80 2017LAMB06
47. 36.80 RyuKagamine
49. 37.80 Underwatercuber
50. 38.60 dat1asiandude
51. 38.80 mrjames113083
52. 39.20 OriginalUsername
52. 39.20 Cuberstache
54. 39.40 Schmizee
55. 39.80 DhruvA
56. 40.80 MattP98
57. 46.00 Rubiksdude4144
58. 47.60 GC1998
59. 48.40 PlatonCuber
60. 48.60 Kenneth Svendson
61. 49.40 InlandEmpireCuber
62. 49.80 AhmetYG
63. 50.80 CornerCutter
64. 51.40 Cooki348
65. 53.60 dnguyen2204
66. 55.20 begiuli65
67. 56.60 The Blockhead
68. 57.60 MartinN13



*2-3-4 Relay* (220)

1. 41.77 cuberkid10
2. 43.21 lejitcuber
3. 43.24 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4. 44.03 Khairur Rachim
5. 45.66 dat1asiandude
6. 45.93 thecubingwizard
7. 45.97 Ethan Horspool
8. 46.39 ichcubegern
9. 47.54 jancsi02
10. 48.42 TheDubDubJr
11. 48.86 G2013
12. 50.74 Elf
13. 51.49 Tanki_cubed
14. 51.53 Dream Cubing
15. 51.83 Sean Hartman
16. 51.86 jihu1011
17. 51.97 turtwig
18. 52.53 OriginalUsername
19. 53.10 arquillian
20. 53.80 Nikhil Soares
21. 53.83 DGCubes
22. 54.10 TommyC
23. 54.21 tdm
24. 54.31 speedcuber71
25. 54.51 Shadowjockey
26. 54.76 Jonah Jarvis
27. 55.14 JoXCuber
28. 55.38 tJardigradHe
29. 55.51 THowlett
30. 56.19 Magdamini
31. 56.55 Jscuber
32. 56.88 DhruvA
33. 56.91 MrKuba600
34. 57.33 asacuber
35. 57.67 cubeshepherd
36. 57.68 MCuber
37. 58.24 AidanNoogie
38. 58.47 Luke Garrett
39. 58.49 Valken
40. 58.50 Competition Cuber
41. 58.90 2017LAMB06
42. 59.70 abunickabhi
43. 59.72 camcuber
44. 59.78 BradenTheMagician
45. 1:00.23 the super cuber
46. 1:00.33 vedroboev
47. 1:00.82 Cuberstache
48. 1:01.17 Marcus Siu
49. 1:01.63 Zeke Mackay
50. 1:02.18 Zach Clark
51. 1:02.22 Manatee 10235
52. 1:03.47 typo56
53. 1:03.54 Pixaler
54. 1:03.77 CubingwithChris
55. 1:04.12 xyzzy
56. 1:04.26 Josh5271
57. 1:04.58 oskarinn
58. 1:04.66 SloMoCubing
59. 1:04.89 Mark Boyanowski
60. 1:05.11 CubicOreo
61. 1:05.16 Keenan Johnson
62. 1:05.85 thejerber44
63. 1:06.22 Ianwubby
64. 1:06.45 Ontricus
65. 1:06.76 Glomnipotent
66. 1:06.89 Leo Annett
67. 1:07.20 OJ Cubing
68. 1:07.21 [email protected]
69. 1:07.37 HawaiiLife745
70. 1:07.69 Underwatercuber
71. 1:08.46 WorldoBlocks
72. 1:08.60 begiuli65
73. 1:08.61 obelisk477
74. 1:08.69 aaron paskow
75. 1:08.74 Mcuber5
76. 1:08.75 sigalig
77. 1:08.96 leomannen
78. 1:09.37 1samko2345
79. 1:10.02 MattP98
80. 1:10.13 Kit Clement
81. 1:10.32 Katiedavies3103
82. 1:10.71 buzzteam4
83. 1:10.97 mrjames113083
84. 1:11.16 Kerry_Creech
85. 1:11.40 leudcfa
86. 1:11.46 ARandomCuber
87. 1:12.66 sleipnir
88. 1:13.06 The Blockhead
89. 1:13.14 bacyril
90. 1:13.16 colegemuth
91. 1:13.32 E-Cuber
92. 1:13.38 Neb
93. 1:14.34 RCTACameron
94. 1:14.46 Danila Ryabinin
95. 1:14.94 applezfall
96. 1:15.83 ExultantCarn
97. 1:15.97 swankfukinc
98. 1:16.08 miasponseller
99. 1:16.40 tigermaxi
100. 1:16.48 tolgakantarci
101. 1:16.61 Dylan Swarts
102. 1:16.73 sam596
103. 1:16.98 CornerCutter
104. 1:17.27 Astral Cubing
105. 1:17.82 GarethBert11
106. 1:17.96 trav1
107. 1:17.98 [email protected]
108. 1:18.51 Turkey vld
109. 1:18.94 T1_M0
110. 1:19.41 Cooki348
111. 1:20.45 yghklvn
112. 1:20.50 epride17
113. 1:20.68 d4m1no
114. 1:21.48 antirizarry1622
114. 1:21.48 Fred Lang
116. 1:21.65 Axel Lönnstedt
117. 1:21.87 PotatoesAreUs
118. 1:21.88 Chris Van Der Brink
119. 1:22.36 Kenneth Svendson
120. 1:22.78 20luky3
121. 1:22.79 TheodorNordstrand
122. 1:22.85 TipsterTrickster
123. 1:23.04 Sixstringcal
124. 1:23.76 Elysian_Hunter
125. 1:23.99 speedcube.insta
126. 1:24.07 Toothcraver55
127. 1:24.23 PlayFun555
128. 1:25.35 Keith Maben
129. 1:26.40 m24816
130. 1:27.13 bennettstouder
131. 1:27.27 NathanaelCubes
132. 1:28.07 Bogdan
133. 1:28.08 Allagos
134. 1:28.42 JackPurdum
135. 1:28.50 Matt Hudon
136. 1:28.81 MartinN13
137. 1:29.02 whatshisbucket
138. 1:29.19 InlandEmpireCuber
139. 1:29.24 weatherman223
140. 1:29.78 EdubCubez
141. 1:29.97 tavery343
142. 1:30.53 brad711
143. 1:30.88 dhafin
144. 1:30.98 h2f
145. 1:34.33 Lykos
146. 1:34.56 Moonwink Cuber
147. 1:34.91 MeshuggahX
148. 1:35.12 AvGalen
149. 1:36.19 Aerospry
150. 1:36.25 Natanael
151. 1:37.25 Jami Viljanen
152. 1:37.40 AdrianCubing
153. 1:39.08 KylerWoods
154. 1:40.04 kbrune
155. 1:42.24 V.Kochergin
156. 1:42.29 Alea
157. 1:42.41 Mike Hughey
158. 1:42.56 Mackenzie Dy
159. 1:42.86 Clément B.
160. 1:43.05 Ali161102
161. 1:43.71 cytokid101
162. 1:43.84 PlatonCuber
163. 1:44.42 JMHCubed
164. 1:44.61 SpartanSailor
165. 1:44.70 kumato
166. 1:44.76 BMcCl1
167. 1:45.20 Zman04
168. 1:45.51 Alpha cuber
169. 1:46.71 GC1998
170. 1:48.24 audiophile121
171. 1:50.55 vilkkuti25
172. 1:51.23 UnknownCanvas
173. 1:51.56 TheNoobCuber
174. 1:54.76 Lewis
175. 1:56.51 VDel_234_
176. 1:56.62 dnguyen2204
177. 1:58.26 Coeur de feu
178. 1:59.26 MrLunarWolf
179. 1:59.76 Petri Krzywacki
180. 2:00.91 Hróar Hrólfsson
181. 2:01.04 Moreno van Rooijen
182. 2:01.52 nms777
183. 2:01.55 theos
184. 2:01.91 redoxxy
185. 2:01.95 seth0420
186. 2:02.45 Jmuncuber
187. 2:03.68 GTregay
188. 2:04.31 Schmizee
189. 2:04.55 julio974
190. 2:05.74 Nadav Rosett
191. 2:06.17 Thrasher989
192. 2:07.88 One Wheel
193. 2:09.88 Zachie Chan
194. 2:11.87 scylla
195. 2:12.31 Oatch
196. 2:13.89 KingCobble29
197. 2:15.43 Darii
198. 2:22.49 oliviervlcube
199. 2:23.04 Reprobate
200. 2:25.47 TheCubingAddict980
201. 2:26.69 vorherrscher
202. 2:26.70 Sub1Hour
203. 2:28.18 Jacck
204. 2:28.85 NolanDoes2x2
205. 2:31.44 Billabob
206. 2:31.83 Ecuasamurai
207. 2:32.82 Lumej
208. 2:36.93 MatsBergsten
209. 2:39.96 Aadil- ali
210. 2:41.19 PingPongCuber
211. 2:43.20 Awesomesaucer
212. 2:47.83 Dynamic Waluigi
213. 2:48.50 Brayden Adams
214. 3:01.50 WillyTheWizard
215. 3:05.57 Lili Martin
216. 3:07.02 Alex Benham
217. 3:11.49 Bart Van Eynde
218. 3:15.37 ToastasaurusCuber
219. 3:28.37 SuperCheese
220. 3:53.72 cougarscratch



*2-3-4-5 Relay* (132)

1. 1:40.07 lejitcuber
2. 1:40.49 asiahyoo1997
3. 1:44.57 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4. 1:48.57 thecubingwizard
5. 1:51.62 Dream Cubing
6. 1:55.28 ichcubegern
7. 1:58.33 Khairur Rachim
8. 1:59.29 dat1asiandude
9. 1:59.45 Ethan Horspool
10. 2:00.01 Sean Hartman
11. 2:01.67 Shadowjockey
12. 2:02.02 jancsi02
13. 2:04.86 TheDubDubJr
14. 2:06.71 Tanki_cubed
15. 2:07.54 jihu1011
16. 2:10.27 Elf
17. 2:13.16 G2013
18. 2:14.38 OriginalUsername
19. 2:15.49 DGCubes
20. 2:16.59 Nikhil Soares
21. 2:16.96 turtwig
22. 2:17.97 Competition Cuber
23. 2:18.83 TommyC
24. 2:19.20 JoXCuber
25. 2:19.95 Jonah Jarvis
26. 2:22.69 abunickabhi
27. 2:23.38 DhruvA
28. 2:24.69 tJardigradHe
29. 2:26.01 MrKuba600
30. 2:27.16 AidanNoogie
31. 2:29.10 cubeshepherd
32. 2:29.85 Jscuber
33. 2:30.19 THowlett
34. 2:31.79 Mark Boyanowski
35. 2:32.55 tdm
36. 2:32.69 sigalig
37. 2:33.71 MCuber
38. 2:34.67 Marcus Siu
39. 2:35.33 vedroboev
40. 2:39.78 Keenan Johnson
41. 2:40.94 Cuberstache
42. 2:41.90 CubicOreo
43. 2:44.73 BradenTheMagician
44. 2:44.80 xyzzy
45. 2:46.17 begiuli65
46. 2:46.66 Katiedavies3103
47. 2:47.42 Kit Clement
48. 2:47.57 OJ Cubing
49. 2:48.82 Ianwubby
50. 2:50.05 obelisk477
51. 2:50.41 Leo Annett
52. 2:50.90 Danila Ryabinin
53. 2:51.03 Manatee 10235
54. 2:52.14 Glomnipotent
55. 2:53.10 Mcuber5
56. 2:53.17 bacyril
57. 2:53.65 colegemuth
58. 2:57.84 Dylan Swarts
59. 3:00.03 mrjames113083
60. 3:00.47 aaron paskow
61. 3:02.47 MattP98
62. 3:03.19 trav1
63. 3:06.56 The Blockhead
64. 3:07.11 RCTACameron
65. 3:07.34 d4m1no
66. 3:07.74 swankfukinc
67. 3:09.03 ARandomCuber
68. 3:11.18 PotatoesAreUs
69. 3:11.71 oskarinn
70. 3:13.59 epride17
71. 3:14.57 buzzteam4
72. 3:16.39 Astral Cubing
73. 3:17.11 Neb
74. 3:20.03 leudcfa
75. 3:20.98 2017LAMB06
76. 3:22.34 TipsterTrickster
77. 3:22.83 1samko2345
78. 3:26.12 T1_M0
79. 3:27.54 AvGalen
80. 3:28.24 Kenneth Svendson
81. 3:28.70 sam596
82. 3:28.72 applezfall
83. 3:31.25 bennettstouder
84. 3:32.09 Bogdan
85. 3:33.17 brad711
86. 3:35.86 m24816
87. 3:38.46 yghklvn
88. 3:41.34 Fred Lang
89. 3:42.96 Alea
90. 3:43.77 CornerCutter
91. 3:47.57 TheodorNordstrand
92. 3:48.36 Cooki348
93. 3:51.96 KylerWoods
94. 3:55.86 Toothcraver55
95. 3:56.03 whatshisbucket
96. 3:56.59 MeshuggahX
97. 3:57.12 Lykos
98. 4:04.30 [email protected]
99. 4:06.40 kumato
100. 4:11.31 Natanael
101. 4:14.26 Mike Hughey
102. 4:18.08 Alpha cuber
103. 4:19.21 audiophile121
104. 4:19.58 Lewis
105. 4:19.69 vilkkuti25
106. 4:25.11 InlandEmpireCuber
107. 4:32.25 Ali161102
108. 4:32.95 kbrune
109. 4:33.36 Axel Lönnstedt
110. 4:35.87 SpartanSailor
111. 4:44.24 Reprobate
112. 4:46.83 theos
113. 4:49.47 One Wheel
114. 4:54.24 speedcube.insta
115. 4:57.82 cytokid101
116. 4:59.89 GC1998
117. 5:00.84 redoxxy
118. 5:03.13 GTregay
119. 5:10.26 Jmuncuber
120. 5:12.27 VDel_234_
121. 5:13.69 nms777
122. 5:14.72 Petri Krzywacki
123. 5:15.68 tigermaxi
124. 5:20.62 UnknownCanvas
125. 5:32.56 Sub1Hour
126. 5:39.39 Jacck
127. 5:56.28 Billabob
128. 6:13.11 Lumej
129. 6:24.44 MatsBergsten
130. 6:50.85 Lili Martin
131. 7:06.65 KingCobble29
132. 9:47.71 cougarscratch



*2-3-4-5-6 Relay* (66)

1. 3:40.99 Dream Cubing
2. 3:54.65 cuberkid10
3. 4:01.77 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4. 4:04.58 thecubingwizard
5. 4:09.67 TheDubDubJr
6. 4:17.32 Shadowjockey
7. 4:17.86 Sean Hartman
8. 4:27.73 Tanki_cubed
9. 4:33.09 Elf
10. 4:53.55 jancsi02
11. 4:58.30 JoXCuber
12. 5:03.39 DGCubes
13. 5:03.92 Nikhil Soares
14. 5:04.91 Ethan Horspool
15. 5:06.65 DhruvA
16. 5:08.22 OriginalUsername
17. 5:19.85 abunickabhi
18. 5:23.52 xyzzy
19. 5:23.68 Mark Boyanowski
20. 5:25.60 cubeshepherd
21. 5:27.78 tJardigradHe
22. 5:37.00 bacyril
23. 5:40.02 colegemuth
24. 5:46.10 Marcus Siu
25. 5:52.02 Katiedavies3103
26. 6:03.39 Jscuber
27. 6:10.76 Kit Clement
28. 6:15.38 Keenan Johnson
29. 6:19.56 The Blockhead
30. 6:26.12 Ianwubby
31. 6:27.52 begiuli65
32. 6:35.69 Glomnipotent
33. 6:37.62 OJ Cubing
34. 6:37.63 swankfukinc
35. 6:41.45 d4m1no
36. 6:42.50 Dylan Swarts
37. 6:48.06 trav1
38. 6:54.45 obelisk477
39. 7:03.40 buzzteam4
40. 7:04.98 Mcuber5
41. 7:06.44 PotatoesAreUs
42. 7:11.69 AvGalen
43. 7:19.77 MattP98
44. 7:20.20 Kenneth Svendson
45. 7:26.66 ARandomCuber
46. 7:51.12 brad711
47. 8:19.84 Bogdan
48. 8:24.28 Mike Hughey
49. 8:45.65 Lykos
50. 8:54.88 yghklvn
51. 8:55.35 Natanael
52. 9:28.30 One Wheel
53. 9:34.81 Lewis
54. 10:14.71 theos
55. 10:22.96 Sub1Hour
56. 10:30.80 redoxxy
57. 10:34.60 Axel Lönnstedt
58. 10:37.38 kbrune
59. 10:41.17 GTregay
60. 10:47.45 Jacck
61. 10:50.44 SpartanSailor
62. 11:02.36 Billabob
63. 11:30.59 Ali161102
64. 11:30.89 Petri Krzywacki
65. 11:52.83 InlandEmpireCuber
66. 13:12.03 MatsBergsten



*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay* (58)

1. 6:19.39 Dream Cubing
2. 6:59.04 ichcubegern
3. 6:59.75 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4. 7:23.73 TheDubDubJr
5. 7:24.10 thecubingwizard
6. 7:44.22 Shadowjockey
7. 7:48.21 cuberkid10
8. 7:55.44 jancsi02
9. 8:12.22 Elf
10. 9:00.07 Mark Boyanowski
11. 9:11.17 OriginalUsername
12. 9:12.83 JoXCuber
13. 9:25.17 Nikhil Soares
14. 9:30.77 DhruvA
15. 9:31.72 Ethan Horspool
16. 9:32.14 DGCubes
17. 9:36.96 xyzzy
18. 9:39.34 bacyril
19. 9:55.83 Jscuber
20. 10:07.68 G2013
21. 10:10.38 Katiedavies3103
22. 10:24.01 colegemuth
23. 10:28.20 abunickabhi
24. 11:02.93 begiuli65
25. 11:20.75 Ianwubby
26. 11:29.31 cubeshepherd
27. 11:37.43 The Blockhead
28. 11:38.55 leudcfa
29. 11:48.90 BradenTheMagician
30. 11:53.58 swankfukinc
31. 12:04.66 OJ Cubing
32. 12:08.46 Marcus Siu
33. 12:18.38 Glomnipotent
34. 12:35.32 obelisk477
35. 12:37.50 d4m1no
36. 12:38.80 AvGalen
37. 12:42.19 PotatoesAreUs
38. 12:44.45 trav1
39. 12:50.92 MattP98
40. 13:14.44 oskarinn
41. 13:24.13 Dylan Swarts
42. 13:26.00 buzzteam4
43. 14:06.24 Kenneth Svendson
44. 14:36.79 Mike Hughey
45. 14:59.65 ARandomCuber
46. 15:37.90 Bogdan
47. 16:23.27 Lykos
48. 16:46.54 One Wheel
49. 17:39.92 Sub1Hour
50. 17:59.03 Lewis
51. 18:17.73 redoxxy
52. 18:27.64 theos
53. 18:38.28 Jacck
54. 18:55.14 GTregay
55. 19:41.45 yghklvn
56. 21:54.92 Axel Lönnstedt
57. 22:17.89 Petri Krzywacki
58. 25:10.05 InlandEmpireCuber



*Clock* (104)

1. 5.36 jaysammey777
2. 5.51 Underwatercuber
3. 5.69 MartinN13


Spoiler



4. 5.77 sam596
5. 6.12 Kerry_Creech
6. 6.24 TipsterTrickster
7. 6.40 ARandomCuber
8. 6.67 TheDubDubJr
9. 6.69 MattheoDW
10. 7.42 MattP98
11. 7.94 buzzteam4
12. 7.94 clockonetrick
13. 8.00 PotatoesAreUs
14. 8.04 Sean Hartman
15. 8.11 vedroboev
16. 8.25 T1_M0
17. 8.32 cubeshepherd
18. 8.36 MCuber
19. 8.42 Kit Clement
20. 8.44 TommyC
21. 8.70 Zac04attack
22. 8.75 cuberkid10
23. 8.76 MLGCubez
24. 8.88 AdrianCubing
25. 9.02 lejitcuber
26. 9.23 trav1
27. 9.27 tdm
28. 9.47 oliviervlcube
29. 9.53 mihnea3000
30. 9.73 typo56
31. 9.93 Luke Garrett
32. 9.99 Katiedavies3103
33. 10.38 dat1asiandude
34. 10.62 DGCubes
35. 10.73 Keenan Johnson
36. 10.83 Mcuber5
37. 11.04 redoxxy
38. 11.12 OJ Cubing
39. 11.15 Magdamini
40. 11.44 Shadowjockey
41. 11.53 Marcus Siu
42. 11.56 InlandEmpireCuber
43. 11.57 G2013
44. 11.70 BradenTheMagician
45. 11.74 Tanki_cubed
46. 11.80 JoXCuber
47. 11.94 OriginalUsername
48. 12.21 tJardigradHe
49. 12.45 THowlett
50. 12.63 Matt Hudon
50. 12.63 Jack Pfeifer
52. 12.92 Rubiksdude4144
53. 13.00 JakubDrobny
54. 13.24 Bubbagrub
55. 13.34 Valken
56. 13.37 RyuKagamine
57. 13.52 2017LAMB06
58. 13.60 Cuberstache
59. 13.82 Jonsa87
60. 14.05 bacyril
61. 14.06 Nikhil Soares
62. 14.07 Lykos
62. 14.07 ichcubegern
64. 14.14 Ghost Cuber
65. 14.59 The Blockhead
66. 14.99 thecubingwizard
67. 15.05 FaLoL
68. 15.48 Turkey vld
69. 15.54 Kenneth Svendson
70. 15.74 Ianwubby
71. 15.86 mrjames113083
72. 16.01 Sixstringcal
73. 16.02 Elf
74. 16.34 HawaiiLife745
75. 16.45 Ali161102
76. 16.56 AvGalen
77. 16.63 DhruvA
78. 16.70 weatherman223
79. 17.03 ican97
80. 17.08 Fred Lang
81. 17.19 Mike Hughey
82. 17.57 CubicOreo
83. 17.83 swankfukinc
84. 18.11 speedcuber71
85. 18.55 sigalig
86. 19.47 NathanaelCubes
87. 20.73 CornerCutter
88. 20.95 Lewis
89. 21.15 oskarinn
90. 21.44 AidanNoogie
91. 21.56 [email protected]
92. 22.92 obelisk477
93. 23.13 JMHCubed
94. 23.54 Jami Viljanen
95. 23.96 Jacck
96. 24.11 topppits
97. 25.23 Alea
98. 30.97 GC1998
99. 31.53 Alpha cuber
100. 31.56 julio974
101. 34.36 boroc226han
102. 36.68 Sub1Hour
103. 39.99 hakatashi
104. 44.16 Brayden Adams



*Megaminx* (141)

1. 42.39 Cuberstache
2. 43.91 lejitcuber
3. 45.47 Nikhil Soares


Spoiler



4. 49.01 thecubingwizard
5. 49.08 AidanNoogie
6. 49.20 Elf
7. 51.31 Magdamini
8. 55.45 miasponseller
9. 56.39 asiahyoo1997
10. 57.37 TSTwist
11. 57.38 Sean Hartman
12. 1:00.04 GenTheThief
13. 1:02.32 cuberkid10
14. 1:02.45 DGCubes
15. 1:02.54 CubeStack_Official
16. 1:03.30 dat1asiandude
17. 1:03.74 whatshisbucket
18. 1:03.84 DhruvA
19. 1:04.18 Katiedavies3103
20. 1:05.37 Khairur Rachim
21. 1:06.53 Stubbi
22. 1:06.56 Shadowjockey
23. 1:07.99 Jonsa87
24. 1:08.07 TheDubDubJr
25. 1:08.22 [email protected]
26. 1:08.87 CubicOreo
27. 1:09.22 MrKuba600
28. 1:09.44 uesyuu
29. 1:09.76 Dream Cubing
30. 1:10.23 cubeshepherd
31. 1:10.42 arquillian
32. 1:10.63 jancsi02
33. 1:12.95 ichcubegern
34. 1:16.56 leomannen
35. 1:16.75 Zac04attack
36. 1:16.80 Astral Cubing
37. 1:17.40 MCuber
38. 1:18.37 JoXCuber
39. 1:18.43 trav1
40. 1:18.58 OriginalUsername
41. 1:19.36 THowlett
42. 1:20.84 Mark Boyanowski
43. 1:20.93 mihnea3000
44. 1:23.88 2016LAIL01
45. 1:23.97 xyzzy
46. 1:27.76 bacyril
47. 1:27.89 typo56
48. 1:29.03 Kit Clement
49. 1:30.21 begiuli65
50. 1:30.66 Mcuber5
51. 1:30.72 applezfall
52. 1:30.95 ARandomCuber
53. 1:30.99 tavery343
54. 1:31.00 obelisk477
55. 1:31.65 Luke Garrett
56. 1:32.91 leudcfa
57. 1:33.77 Turkey vld
58. 1:33.86 HawaiiLife745
59. 1:34.02 BradenTheMagician
60. 1:34.39 Keroma12
61. 1:34.80 audiophile121
62. 1:35.10 G2013
63. 1:36.78 swankfukinc
64. 1:36.92 colegemuth
65. 1:38.67 Fred Lang
66. 1:38.72 turtwig
67. 1:38.86 Metallic Silver
68. 1:39.44 TheNoobCuber
69. 1:40.60 RifleCat
70. 1:41.95 Marcus Siu
71. 1:42.30 Tanki_cubed
72. 1:42.97 abunickabhi
73. 1:43.64 Sixstringcal
74. 1:44.13 Neb
75. 1:44.54 Ontricus
76. 1:44.87 Keenan Johnson
77. 1:44.95 T1_M0
78. 1:46.39 MattP98
79. 1:48.45 [email protected]
80. 1:48.59 Ghost Cuber
81. 1:49.28 PotatoesAreUs
82. 1:51.49 RCTACameron
83. 1:52.25 Coeur de feu
84. 1:52.83 epride17
85. 1:53.61 TipsterTrickster
86. 1:54.34 The Blockhead
87. 1:55.48 NathanaelCubes
88. 1:55.68 V.Kochergin
89. 1:56.04 Axel Lönnstedt
90. 1:56.19 redoxxy
91. 1:57.81 Alea
92. 1:58.08 Bogdan
93. 1:58.11 sigalig
94. 1:58.91 nms777
95. 1:59.16 buzzteam4
96. 1:59.18 GTregay
97. 1:59.74 Glomnipotent
98. 1:59.88 OJ Cubing
99. 2:00.02 oskarinn
100. 2:00.90 Lewis
101. 2:01.78 CornerCutter
102. 2:01.89 TheodorNordstrand
103. 2:02.56 E-Cuber
104. 2:02.67 Ianwubby
105. 2:03.07 mrjames113083
106. 2:04.82 tdm
107. 2:13.31 scylla
108. 2:16.35 Lykos
109. 2:18.81 Selkie
110. 2:21.34 Mike Hughey
111. 2:22.07 Jscuber
112. 2:22.32 sam596
113. 2:23.87 tigermaxi
114. 2:27.47 Billabob
115. 2:30.31 Alpha cuber
116. 2:34.79 InlandEmpireCuber
117. 2:38.96 One Wheel
118. 2:39.40 Dylan Swarts
119. 2:39.92 Natanael
120. 2:40.56 Thom S.
121. 2:40.61 dhafin
122. 2:40.68 20luky3
123. 2:41.77 Toothcraver55
124. 2:43.04 Matt Hudon
125. 2:45.72 Petri Krzywacki
126. 2:46.52 Ecuasamurai
127. 2:48.53 Jami Viljanen
128. 2:53.78 Cuz Red
129. 2:54.76 Sub1Hour
130. 2:58.16 theos
131. 3:00.69 julio974
132. 3:01.05 Cooki348
133. 3:04.56 kumato
134. 3:05.24 AvGalen
135. 3:15.31 Jacck
136. 3:26.01 JMHCubed
137. 3:28.31 Angry_Mob
138. 3:33.51 Jmuncuber
139. 3:41.21 cytokid101
140. 4:30.88 UnknownCanvas
141. 4:58.76 SpartanSailor



*Pyraminx* (273)

1. 2.27 applezfall
2. 2.41 DGCubes
3. 2.53 JakubDrobny


Spoiler



4. 2.56 SimonK
5. 2.57 The Cubinator
6. 2.58 aaron paskow
7. 2.59 tJardigradHe
8. 2.75 MrKuba600
9. 2.77 Ghost Cuber
10. 2.80 Chris Van Der Brink
11. 2.85 Magdamini
12. 2.86 lejitcuber
13. 2.91 RobinCube
14. 2.99 Pyra42
15. 3.04 NoProblemCubing
16. 3.06 FastCubeMaster
17. 3.07 oliviervlcube
18. 3.08 THowlett
19. 3.11 Ontricus
20. 3.19 2016LAIL01
21. 3.19 Cooki348
22. 3.21 [email protected]
23. 3.24 asacuber
24. 3.29 jason3141
25. 3.31 thecubingwizard
26. 3.33 CornerCutter
26. 3.33 Kerry_Creech
28. 3.33 JMHCubed
29. 3.34 E-Cuber
30. 3.36 [email protected]
31. 3.43 MichaelNielsen
32. 3.44 cubeshepherd
33. 3.45 MattheoDW
34. 3.48 MartinN13
35. 3.49 mihnea3000
36. 3.52 Zac04attack
37. 3.54 Sean Hartman
38. 3.56 MLGCubez
39. 3.58 CubicOreo
40. 3.61 vedroboev
41. 3.61 DaniëlKassab1
42. 3.65 CubingwithChris
43. 3.68 T1_M0
44. 3.70 Abhi
45. 3.76 dycocubix
46. 3.79 Nikhil Soares
47. 3.80 Jack Pfeifer
48. 3.84 frosty_cuber
48. 3.84 DhruvA
50. 3.85 UnknownCanvas
51. 3.89 the super cuber
52. 3.93 TheDubDubJr
53. 4.02 BradenTheMagician
54. 4.12 dat1asiandude
55. 4.15 TommyC
56. 4.20 MCuber
57. 4.25 TSTwist
58. 4.26 typo56
59. 4.27 JoXCuber
60. 4.27 Rubiksdude4144
61. 4.28 Marcus Siu
62. 4.31 The Pocket Cuber
63. 4.39 Shadowjockey
64. 4.45 Keith Maben
65. 4.48 cuberkid10
65. 4.48 1samko2345
67. 4.49 leomannen
68. 4.56 Turkey vld
69. 4.58 Competition Cuber
70. 4.66 Astral Cubing
71. 4.77 NarenRameshB
72. 4.78 NathanaelCubes
73. 4.79 turtwig
74. 4.80 Emir Yusuf
75. 4.88 jancsi02
76. 4.90 begiuli65
77. 4.96 Zeke Mackay
78. 4.99 ichcubegern
79. 5.02 trav1
80. 5.03 OriginalUsername
81. 5.03 whatshisbucket
82. 5.04 João Vinicius
83. 5.13 asiahyoo1997
84. 5.13 bacyril
85. 5.14 Luke Garrett
86. 5.22 bennettstouder
87. 5.26 Leo Annett
88. 5.27 João Santos
89. 5.31 G2013
90. 5.31 EdubCubez
91. 5.34 ganmanchan
92. 5.35 [email protected]
93. 5.38 rubik2005
94. 5.39 Elf
95. 5.42 oskarinn
96. 5.43 boroc226han
97. 5.44 dhafin
98. 5.46 SloMoCubing
99. 5.52 Keenan Johnson
100. 5.62 leudcfa
101. 5.68 mrjames113083
102. 5.71 3x3x5
103. 5.72 qwer13
104. 5.72 TipsterTrickster
105. 5.72 2017LAMB06
106. 5.78 Mcuber5
107. 5.80 JustAnotherGenericCu
108. 5.80 Toothcraver55
109. 5.84 tigermaxi
110. 5.86 MattP98
111. 5.89 Cuberstache
112. 5.94 Neb
113. 5.95 Darii
113. 5.95 Josh5271
115. 5.97 Stubbi
116. 5.99 Kylegadj
117. 6.00 PlatonCuber
117. 6.00 KingCobble29
119. 6.01 Lewis
120. 6.02 bhoffman492
121. 6.04 arquillian
122. 6.05 Jami Viljanen
123. 6.09 InlandEmpireCuber
124. 6.10 Bertus
125. 6.13 Pixaler
126. 6.15 AdrianCubing
127. 6.25 AidanNoogie
128. 6.32 ExultantCarn
129. 6.33 Dale Nash
130. 6.38 redoxxy
131. 6.39 ARandomCuber
132. 6.42 HawaiiLife745
133. 6.61 X cuber
134. 6.65 acchyutjolly26
135. 6.70 Ianwubby
136. 6.71 Ordway Persyn
137. 6.73 BandedCubing101
138. 6.80 Dream Cubing
139. 6.81 Jscuber
140. 6.82 Teemu
141. 6.84 Zman04
142. 6.93 GarethBert11
143. 6.94 epride17
144. 6.96 Manatee 10235
145. 6.96 RCTACameron
146. 6.97 NolanDoes2x2
147. 6.98 Jonsa87
147. 6.98 BJTheUnknown
149. 7.06 speedcuber71
150. 7.07 [email protected]
151. 7.09 ukulelekid
152. 7.17 Tx789
153. 7.18 Kit Clement
154. 7.19 Tanki_cubed
155. 7.23 therubikscombo
156. 7.28 TheodorNordstrand
157. 7.35 Natanael
158. 7.45 sigalig
159. 7.49 julio974
160. 7.51 buzzteam4
161. 7.51 Glomnipotent
162. 7.61 Alpha cuber
163. 7.65 Katiedavies3103
164. 7.69 TheNoobCuber
165. 7.70 Nadav Rosett
166. 7.78 Axel Lönnstedt
167. 7.83 Fred Lang
168. 7.86 [email protected]
169. 7.88 TasseRasse
170. 7.93 abunickabhi
171. 7.95 Kris Gonnella
172. 8.05 kumato
173. 8.06 Bogdan
174. 8.09 tavery343
175. 8.15 Lykos
176. 8.16 RifleCat
177. 8.16 Brayden Adams
178. 8.18 2018JAIN01
179. 8.18 Moonwink Cuber
180. 8.20 swankfukinc
181. 8.23 weatherman223
182. 8.35 PlayFun555
183. 8.37 V.Kochergin
184. 8.41 Underwatercuber
185. 8.43 Lennon Dorsey
186. 8.44 Dylan Swarts
187. 8.45 The Blockhead
188. 8.61 Moreno van Rooijen
189. 8.62 jihu1011
190. 8.66 teboecubes
191. 8.72 MJCuber05
192. 8.72 CeeEhllCuber
193. 8.84 sam596
194. 8.85 Aerospry
195. 8.85 nms777
196. 9.00 sqAree
197. 9.02 Alea
198. 9.13 Coeur de feu
199. 9.19 Kenneth Svendson
200. 9.21 fun at the joy
201. 9.29 Sixstringcal
202. 9.29 SuperCheese
203. 9.31 janelle
204. 9.33 Algy Cuber
205. 9.35 Duncan Bannon
206. 9.42 20luky3
207. 9.45 Allagos
208. 9.51 Schmizee
209. 9.61 Ecuasamurai
210. 9.63 Angry_Mob
211. 9.65 Awesomesaucer
212. 9.67 Danila Ryabinin
213. 9.72 Matt Hudon
214. 9.76 Zach Clark
215. 9.82 OJ Cubing
216. 9.83 Marcceello
217. 9.90 miasponseller
218. 9.93 antirizarry1622
219. 9.98 obelisk477
220. 9.99 dschieses
221. 10.04 Sub1Hour
222. 10.04 Thrasher989
223. 10.07 Ali161102
224. 10.13 Clément B.
225. 10.25 PingPongCuber
226. 10.25 Justin Miner
227. 10.34 Oatch
228. 10.66 Wriiglly
229. 10.71 PotatoesAreUs
230. 10.81 david_5647
231. 10.81 Jonasrox09
232. 10.87 vilkkuti25
233. 10.89 Valken
234. 10.91 Mike Hughey
235. 10.92 Sue Doenim
236. 10.92 theos
237. 11.14 brad711
238. 11.19 AvGalen
239. 11.36 topppits
240. 11.84 colegemuth
241. 11.97 Hróar Hrólfsson
242. 12.02 TheCubingAddict980
243. 12.07 Bubbagrub
244. 12.20 hakatashi
245. 12.31 Jacck
246. 12.41 MrLunarWolf
247. 12.49 m24816
248. 12.53 scylla
249. 12.67 kbrune
250. 12.92 F0ggyB0y
251. 13.32 CubeStack_Official
252. 13.46 GC1998
253. 13.65 SirVivor
254. 13.71 Jmuncuber
255. 13.74 typeman5
256. 13.94 CubingRF
257. 14.08 speedcube.insta
258. 14.15 audiophile121
259. 14.56 Mikael weiss
260. 14.66 WillyTheWizard
261. 15.38 ToastasaurusCuber
262. 15.49 yghklvn
263. 15.64 Alex Benham
264. 15.73 GTregay
265. 17.13 Lumej
266. 17.33 JL Cubing
267. 17.33 dnguyen2204
268. 17.80 SpartanSailor
269. 18.69 One Wheel
270. 19.23 Petri Krzywacki
271. 19.35 VDel_234_
272. 22.20 arbivara
273. 35.36 MatsBergsten



*Square-1* (174)

1. 7.15 Sixstringcal
2. 9.14 Jack Pfeifer
3. 9.43 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4. 9.58 speedcuber71
5. 9.67 thecubingwizard
6. 10.11 Zac04attack
7. 10.56 lejitcuber
8. 10.70 MLGCubez
9. 10.81 Zeke Mackay
10. 10.86 Shadowjockey
11. 10.97 David ep
12. 11.10 Kylegadj
13. 11.22 dat1asiandude
14. 11.26 cuberkid10
15. 11.37 Isaac Lai
16. 12.36 TommyC
17. 12.43 obatake
18. 12.59 ichcubegern
19. 12.81 MattheoDW
20. 12.89 therubikscombo
21. 12.90 Andrew_Rizo
22. 13.29 Zach Clark
23. 13.53 AidanNoogie
24. 14.00 JoXCuber
25. 14.44 applezfall
26. 14.58 typo56
27. 14.94 bugybunny
28. 14.96 THowlett
29. 14.98 JakubDrobny
30. 15.03 sigalig
31. 15.25 TheDubDubJr
32. 15.36 Josh5271
33. 15.68 Thom S.
34. 15.70 BradenTheMagician
35. 15.82 Sean Hartman
36. 15.95 DGCubes
37. 16.06 F0ggyB0y
38. 16.07 leomannen
39. 16.26 trav1
40. 16.77 Competition Cuber
41. 16.82 G2013
42. 17.00 SloMoCubing
43. 17.17 MichaelNielsen
44. 17.27 MrKuba600
45. 17.27 TipsterTrickster
46. 17.39 Tanki_cubed
47. 17.53 Magdamini
48. 17.58 cubeshepherd
49. 17.62 Nikhil Soares
50. 17.80 Luke Garrett
51. 18.00 Jonsa87
52. 18.09 leudcfa
53. 18.19 the super cuber
54. 18.42 oskarinn
55. 18.48 asacuber
56. 18.69 Tx789
57. 18.72 DhruvA
58. 18.88 Turkey vld
59. 18.99 Keenan Johnson
60. 19.23 MattP98
61. 19.39 mihnea3000
62. 19.76 tJardigradHe
63. 19.99 vedroboev
64. 20.00 turtwig
65. 20.14 Rubiksdude4144
66. 20.28 arquillian
67. 20.85 CubicOreo
68. 21.10 Dream Cubing
69. 21.44 OriginalUsername
70. 21.91 Kerry_Creech
71. 22.50 [email protected]
72. 22.85 ExultantCarn
73. 23.04 whatshisbucket
74. 23.11 MCuber
75. 23.18 T1_M0
76. 23.28 BandedCubing101
77. 23.36 2017LAMB06
78. 23.38 1samko2345
79. 23.60 CubingwithChris
80. 24.07 bacyril
81. 24.08 bhoffman492
82. 24.64 Valken
83. 24.80 Leo Annett
84. 24.96 Underwatercuber
85. 24.99 Mark Boyanowski
86. 25.08 Ethan Misteri
87. 25.26 João Vinicius
88. 25.36 Kit Clement
89. 25.41 Ethan Horspool
90. 25.46 Elf
91. 25.89 OJ Cubing
92. 26.27 sam596
93. 26.31 Metallic Silver
94. 26.42 Mcuber5
95. 26.68 CraZZ CFOP
96. 26.71 [email protected]
97. 26.88 typeman5
98. 27.18 Cuberstache
99. 27.54 Katiedavies3103
100. 28.54 HawaiiLife745
101. 28.59 MartinN13
102. 28.62 jancsi02
103. 29.06 Ghost Cuber
104. 29.96 mrjames113083
105. 30.56 Bertus
106. 30.78 redoxxy
107. 30.90 buzzteam4
108. 31.05 Bubbagrub
109. 31.70 Neb
110. 31.75 bennettstouder
111. 31.95 begiuli65
112. 32.49 Jami Viljanen
113. 32.49 david_5647
114. 32.76 tigermaxi
115. 32.90 Keith Maben
116. 32.94 weatherman223
117. 33.50 sqAree
118. 34.06 WorldoBlocks
119. 34.06 NathanaelCubes
120. 34.62 Algy Cuber
121. 35.16 Fred Lang
122. 36.04 xyzzy
123. 36.07 [email protected]
124. 36.17 ARandomCuber
125. 36.24 Mike Hughey
126. 36.35 Chris Van Der Brink
127. 36.44 The Blockhead
128. 36.55 boroc226han
129. 38.84 RCTACameron
130. 38.89 kumato
131. 39.31 Lewis
132. 39.42 Lykos
133. 39.51 Bogdan
134. 40.42 EdubCubez
135. 40.44 Schmizee
136. 41.24 E-Cuber
137. 41.54 Glomnipotent
138. 41.58 JL Cubing
139. 42.12 miasponseller
140. 42.39 Moreno van Rooijen
141. 43.22 CornerCutter
142. 43.35 Clément B.
143. 43.95 Natanael
144. 45.97 vorherrscher
145. 46.06 Aerospry
146. 46.35 MrLunarWolf
147. 46.43 Jscuber
148. 46.77 julio974
149. 47.38 RyuKagamine
150. 48.59 InlandEmpireCuber
151. 48.66 RifleCat
152. 50.65 PotatoesAreUs
153. 52.71 Alea
154. 54.08 TheodorNordstrand
155. 54.20 fun at the joy
156. 54.80 Kenneth Svendson
157. 55.82 abunickabhi
158. 58.66 Sub1Hour
159. 58.90 Dylan Swarts
160. 59.24 tdm
161. 59.97 Jacck
162. 1:00.48 PingPongCuber
163. 1:00.78 swankfukinc
164. 1:01.36 AvGalen
165. 1:02.65 epride17
166. 1:04.21 Mikael weiss
167. 1:04.74 colegemuth
168. 1:05.80 Axel Lönnstedt
169. 1:05.86 CeeEhllCuber
170. 1:08.16 audiophile121
171. 1:16.69 GC1998
172. 1:17.34 theos
173. 1:24.47 Moonwink Cuber
174. 1:26.22 scylla



*Skewb* (246)

1. 2.20 Carterk
2. 2.26 lejitcuber
3. 2.52 MattheoDW


Spoiler



4. 3.10 SimonK
5. 3.12 MrKuba600
6. 3.25 asacuber
7. 3.40 JMHCubed
8. 3.43 frosty_cuber
9. 3.46 [email protected]
10. 3.49 Metallic Silver
11. 3.73 Magdamini
12. 3.74 Jack Pfeifer
13. 3.84 MLGCubez
14. 3.85 cubeshepherd
15. 3.93 TheDubDubJr
16. 4.13 Kylegadj
17. 4.14 Leo Annett
18. 4.15 DhruvA
19. 4.21 Sean Hartman
20. 4.22 Marcus Siu
20. 4.22 CubingwithChris
22. 4.26 applezfall
23. 4.27 thecubingwizard
24. 4.28 CubicOreo
25. 4.36 tJardigradHe
26. 4.41 PlatonCuber
26. 4.41 dat1asiandude
28. 4.41 aaron paskow
29. 4.43 bhoffman492
29. 4.43 TommyC
31. 4.51 leomannen
32. 4.57 vedroboev
33. 4.58 TipsterTrickster
34. 4.58 typo56
35. 4.61 tigermaxi
36. 4.63 Daniel Johnson
37. 4.64 João Vinicius
38. 4.64 Katiedavies3103
39. 4.71 CeeEhllCuber
40. 4.74 TSTwist
41. 4.77 Kris Gonnella
42. 4.82 Josh5271
43. 4.85 Luke Garrett
44. 4.87 EdubCubez
45. 4.92 Zeke Mackay
46. 4.93 MattP98
47. 4.95 Zac04attack
48. 4.96 2016LAIL01
49. 4.98 MCuber
50. 5.01 SloMoCubing
51. 5.04 Shadowjockey
52. 5.05 ichcubegern
53. 5.06 João Santos
54. 5.08 DGCubes
55. 5.10 trav1
56. 5.12 1samko2345
57. 5.16 MartinN13
58. 5.17 The Cubinator
59. 5.22 THowlett
60. 5.23 Elf
61. 5.26 Nikhil Soares
62. 5.36 mihnea3000
63. 5.37 Rubiksdude4144
64. 5.39 OriginalUsername
65. 5.40 Sixstringcal
66. 5.44 [email protected]
67. 5.45 AdrianCubing
68. 5.53 leudcfa
69. 5.55 AidanNoogie
70. 5.57 Kit Clement
71. 5.57 oskarinn
71. 5.57 MichaelNielsen
73. 5.65 [email protected]
74. 5.66 oliviervlcube
74. 5.66 Emir Yusuf
76. 5.71 Dream Cubing
77. 5.71 JakubDrobny
78. 5.72 BradenTheMagician
79. 5.74 ComputerGuy365
80. 5.78 cuberkid10
81. 5.80 weatherman223
82. 5.80 Tanki_cubed
83. 5.85 Keith Maben
84. 5.86 HawaiiLife745
85. 5.92 sam596
86. 6.03 Alpha cuber
87. 6.06 speedcuber71
88. 6.11 Kerry_Creech
89. 6.15 epride17
89. 6.15 2017LAMB06
91. 6.16 therubikscombo
92. 6.24 Competition Cuber
93. 6.25 thejerber44
94. 6.28 [email protected]
95. 6.29 boroc226han
96. 6.39 G2013
97. 6.43 DaniëlKassab1
98. 6.43 Andrew_Rizo
99. 6.44 RobinCube
100. 6.49 FastCubeMaster
101. 6.56 TasseRasse
102. 6.56 hotufos
103. 6.64 Jonsa87
104. 6.67 CornerCutter
105. 6.72 Turkey vld
106. 6.77 Bubbagrub
107. 6.81 whatshisbucket
108. 6.90 NathanaelCubes
109. 6.90 turtwig
110. 6.91 jancsi02
111. 6.96 Lykos
112. 7.02 FaLoL
113. 7.02 Keenan Johnson
114. 7.09 Xauxage
115. 7.10 Khairur Rachim
116. 7.18 dean_clockisthebestevent
117. 7.19 bacyril
118. 7.25 julio974
119. 7.33 Lennon Dorsey
119. 7.33 the super cuber
121. 7.36 JoXCuber
122. 7.36 Keroma12
123. 7.37 Allagos
124. 7.41 Chris Van Der Brink
125. 7.41 ARandomCuber
126. 7.42 TheodorNordstrand
127. 7.43 OJ Cubing
128. 7.43 Tx789
129. 7.45 Ethan Horspool
130. 7.46 Jscuber
131. 7.56 Bogdan
132. 7.66 Neb
133. 7.74 Underwatercuber
134. 7.78 WorldoBlocks
135. 7.80 buzzteam4
136. 7.85 qwer13
137. 7.91 Mark Boyanowski
138. 7.96 T1_M0
139. 7.97 BandedCubing101
140. 8.05 Ontricus
141. 8.05 Ghost Cuber
142. 8.08 ricey
143. 8.27 JustAnotherGenericCu
144. 8.33 Mcuber5
145. 8.38 acchyutjolly26
146. 8.39 Jami Viljanen
147. 8.43 InlandEmpireCuber
148. 8.51 dhafin
149. 8.67 Darii
150. 8.69 mrjames113083
151. 8.76 fun at the joy
152. 8.80 The Blockhead
153. 8.86 MrLunarWolf
154. 8.88 Toothcraver55
155. 8.96 miasponseller
156. 9.02 [email protected]
157. 9.04 sqAree
158. 9.05 Fred Lang
159. 9.08 SpartanSailor
160. 9.09 redoxxy
161. 9.09 PotatoesAreUs
162. 9.12 Sub1Hour
163. 9.13 E-Cuber
164. 9.13 Danila Ryabinin
165. 9.16 Bertus
166. 9.20 Teemu
167. 9.23 Ianwubby
168. 9.26 Schmizee
169. 9.27 dschieses
170. 9.37 Manatee 10235
171. 9.47 Algy Cuber
172. 9.47 Clément B.
173. 9.48 rubik2005
174. 9.58 vilkkuti25
175. 9.58 Lewis
176. 9.59 bennettstouder
177. 9.59 Alea
178. 9.73 Wriiglly
179. 9.77 Dylan Swarts
180. 9.80 NolanDoes2x2
181. 9.82 GarethBert11
182. 9.82 V.Kochergin
183. 9.90 Coeur de feu
184. 10.00 xyzzy
185. 10.08 swankfukinc
186. 10.18 theos
187. 10.21 Mike Hughey
188. 10.34 GC1998
189. 10.44 david_5647
190. 10.53 janelle
191. 10.62 teboecubes
192. 10.82 Zman04
193. 10.83 Matt Hudon
194. 11.03 SuperCheese
195. 11.14 Cooki348
196. 11.19 Moreno van Rooijen
197. 11.21 ukulelekid
198. 11.23 CubeStack_Official
199. 11.25 Natanael
200. 11.37 Cuberstache
201. 11.39 abunickabhi
202. 11.41 2018JAIN01
203. 11.42 topppits
204. 11.50 Nadav Rosett
205. 11.52 Angry_Mob
206. 11.54 MJCuber05
207. 11.73 begiuli65
208. 11.81 m24816
209. 11.85 Moonwink Cuber
210. 12.29 JL Cubing
211. 12.33 RifleCat
212. 12.49 Ali161102
213. 12.50 kumato
214. 12.54 yghklvn
215. 12.63 Mackenzie Dy
216. 12.84 Kenneth Svendson
217. 12.92 sigalig
218. 13.02 Mikael weiss
219. 13.16 Valken
220. 13.19 RyuKagamine
221. 13.25 Smudged Cuber
222. 13.39 colegemuth
223. 13.42 brad711
224. 13.51 Jmuncuber
225. 13.64 PingPongCuber
226. 13.70 Axel Lönnstedt
227. 13.78 RCTACameron
228. 14.03 Hróar Hrólfsson
229. 15.16 Sue Doenim
230. 15.21 Jacck
231. 15.46 SirVivor
232. 15.95 Zach Clark
233. 16.35 Brayden Adams
234. 18.03 obelisk477
235. 18.12 CraZZ CFOP
236. 18.49 Glomnipotent
237. 19.31 BerserkFrog
238. 19.61 UnknownCanvas
239. 19.88 MatsBergsten
240. 19.91 WillyTheWizard
241. 20.48 Alex Benham
242. 21.65 Dynamic Waluigi
243. 21.72 dnguyen2204
244. 22.65 AvGalen
245. 38.88 scylla
246. 39.31 arbivara



*Kilominx* (70)

1. 21.05 cubeshepherd
2. 21.06 Cuberstache
3. 22.42 bhoffman492


Spoiler



4. 22.43 Nikhil Soares
5. 22.83 Khairur Rachim
6. 24.15 Metallic Silver
7. 25.12 Ethan Misteri
8. 25.66 TheDubDubJr
9. 25.68 DGCubes
10. 27.96 [email protected]
11. 29.19 Elf
12. 29.33 CubicOreo
13. 30.01 GenTheThief
14. 30.34 ichcubegern
15. 31.40 OriginalUsername
16. 32.56 [email protected]
17. 33.36 Magdamini
18. 33.80 TommyC
19. 34.02 Shadowjockey
20. 34.06 Dream Cubing
21. 34.40 xyzzy
22. 34.94 Josh5271
23. 35.12 AidanNoogie
24. 35.35 Sean Hartman
25. 36.25 Leo Annett
26. 36.70 bacyril
27. 36.81 trav1
28. 36.86 colegemuth
29. 37.57 Kris Gonnella
30. 38.79 Kit Clement
31. 41.21 Turkey vld
32. 41.83 Zeke Mackay
33. 41.85 miasponseller
34. 42.49 abunickabhi
35. 43.90 TheNoobCuber
36. 43.95 ARandomCuber
37. 44.06 begiuli65
38. 44.51 CubeStack_Official
39. 44.88 RifleCat
40. 46.20 Lewis
41. 49.16 Fred Lang
42. 49.23 CornerCutter
43. 50.40 swankfukinc
44. 50.84 Chris Van Der Brink
45. 50.88 Sixstringcal
46. 51.20 MattP98
47. 51.99 Neb
48. 53.79 The Blockhead
49. 55.46 oskarinn
50. 55.73 Luke Garrett
51. 57.59 NathanaelCubes
52. 57.68 BradenTheMagician
53. 1:00.50 buzzteam4
54. 1:01.19 mrjames113083
55. 1:01.49 Mike Hughey
56. 1:01.73 tavery343
57. 1:03.60 InlandEmpireCuber
58. 1:04.01 PotatoesAreUs
59. 1:06.36 julio974
60. 1:07.11 AvGalen
61. 1:09.85 obelisk477
62. 1:10.10 MCuber
63. 1:15.62 david_5647
64. 1:19.79 PingPongCuber
65. 1:22.62 Lykos
66. 1:36.02 Petri Krzywacki
67. 1:41.49 redoxxy
68. 2:17.97 One Wheel
69. 2:20.26 SpartanSailor
70. 7:19.66 Jacck



*Mini Guildford* (58)

1. 3:38.71 lejitcuber
2. 3:55.00 cuberkid10
3. 4:03.04 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4. 4:24.69 TheDubDubJr
5. 4:29.34 Shadowjockey
6. 4:32.18 ichcubegern
7. 4:33.66 Nikhil Soares
8. 4:36.05 Elf
9. 4:38.32 DGCubes
10. 4:58.82 Magdamini
11. 4:59.64 JoXCuber
12. 5:02.51 OriginalUsername
13. 5:11.17 cubeshepherd
14. 5:18.82 DhruvA
15. 5:26.45 Jonsa87
16. 5:35.33 CubicOreo
17. 5:40.31 Marcus Siu
18. 5:43.51 BradenTheMagician
19. 5:45.07 Katiedavies3103
20. 5:47.15 trav1
21. 5:48.41 jancsi02
22. 5:48.54 vedroboev
23. 5:50.62 MCuber
24. 5:54.11 Kit Clement
25. 6:01.37 Mcuber5
26. 6:08.78 AidanNoogie
27. 6:17.53 bacyril
28. 6:23.70 ARandomCuber
29. 6:24.63 TipsterTrickster
30. 6:25.30 MattP98
31. 6:27.87 swankfukinc
32. 6:29.62 Turkey vld
33. 6:35.18 abunickabhi
34. 6:36.64 oskarinn
35. 6:41.90 aaron paskow
36. 6:48.22 OJ Cubing
37. 7:02.63 PotatoesAreUs
38. 7:10.30 Ontricus
39. 7:18.63 buzzteam4
40. 7:40.69 The Blockhead
41. 7:53.70 Chris Van Der Brink
42. 8:05.43 [email protected]
43. 8:08.73 RifleCat
44. 8:08.94 sam596
45. 8:14.58 CornerCutter
46. 8:20.53 2017LAMB06
47. 8:54.38 Lykos
48. 9:05.53 Lewis
49. 9:11.85 Mike Hughey
50. 9:20.17 InlandEmpireCuber
51. 9:24.83 AvGalen
52. 9:58.05 Sub1Hour
53. 10:09.67 redoxxy
54. 10:14.70 NathanaelCubes
55. 10:44.01 vilkkuti25
56. 12:07.40 MartinN13
57. 12:29.40 Jacck
58. 14:44.53 Jscuber


----------



## asacuber (Jan 11, 2019)

hell yeah!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 6, 2020)

Will this be updated?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2020)

ichcubegerne said:


> Will this be updated?


Oh, yes. Thank you for reminding me. Once everything is stable, I will try to do it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2020)

This year we had 1186 participants!

*Total points all events* (1186)

1. 67123 OriginalUsername
2. 65678 ichcubegern
3. 56551 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4. 49119 tJardigradHe
5. 48656 Shadowjockey
6. 46409 Luke Garrett
7. 45887 DGCubes
8. 45177 MrKuba600
9. 44764 Sean Hartman
10. 42808 MCuber
11. 41009 Ontricus
12. 39274 abunickabhi
13. 39253 thecubingwizard
14. 39184 JoXCuber
15. 37166 jancsi02
16. 35747 BradenTheMagician
17. 34547 NathanaelCubes
18. 34292 Zeke Mackay
19. 34248 HawaiiLife745
20. 33797 asacuber
21. 33736 MattP98
22. 33588 NewoMinx
23. 33313 João Vinicius
24. 32669 riz3ndrr
25. 31920 PokeCubes
26. 31170 Khairur Rachim
27. 29731 TipsterTrickster
28. 29395 Dylan Swarts
29. 29025 Magdamini
30. 28392 V.Kochergin
31. 28029 MichaelNielsen
32. 27682 BradyCubes08
33. 27591 Kerry_Creech
34. 26856 AidanNoogie
35. 26794 G2013
36. 26352 fun at the joy
37. 26048 mihnea3000
38. 25942 DhruvA
39. 25876 Toothcraver55
40. 25713 2017LAMB06
41. 25610 RileyN23
42. 25590 Cooki348
43. 25281 Logan
44. 24956 Keenan Johnson
45. 24532 whatshisbucket
46. 24345 ARandomCuber
47. 23721 turtwig
48. 23597 trav1
49. 23416 xyzzy
50. 23404 Clément B.
51. 23243 sigalig
52. 23228 ExultantCarn
53. 23063 Fred Lang
54. 23008 JakubDrobny
55. 22902 Liam Wadek
56. 22373 [email protected]
57. 22210 Trig0n
58. 22169 MartinN13
59. 21570 swankfukinc
60. 21377 Aleksandar Dukleski
61. 21009 boroc226han
62. 20957 DesertWolf
63. 20843 Coinman_
64. 20608 aaron paskow
65. 20436 begiuli65
66. 19987 Rollercoasterben
67. 19942 Mike Hughey
68. 19881 Helmer Ewert
69. 19255 Antto Pitkänen
70. 19236 Marcus Siu
71. 18753 CubicOreo
72. 18750 Sameer Aggarwal
73. 18520 Parke187
74. 18481 lejitcuber
75. 18416 Legomanz
76. 18056 Connor Yungbluth
77. 17692 jaysammey777
78. 17681 Kylegadj
79. 17349 Glomnipotent
80. 17344 Sub1Hour
81. 17275 Dream Cubing
82. 16980 Cheng
83. 16899 niclas.mach
84. 16761 InlandEmpireCuber
85. 16591 Angry_Mob
86. 16561 OwenB
87. 16548 VIBE_ZT
88. 16370 typo56
89. 16346 BiscutDNF
90. 16160 YouCubing
91. 16139 brad711
92. 16111 JackPfeifer
93. 15711 m24816
94. 15184 milo black
95. 15139 Keroma12
96. 14969 Coneman
97. 14922 TheDubDubJr
98. 14826 Neb
99. 14466 David ep
100. 14215 JMHCubed
101. 14212 BleachedTurtle
102. 14034 Michael DeLaRosa
103. 13955 wuque man
104. 13839 parkertrager
105. 13623 d2polld
106. 13565 VJW
107. 13368 TheodorNordstrand
108. 13350 Michał Krasowski
109. 13246 2016LAIL01
110. 13163 TheNoobCuber
111. 13063 AlphaCam625
112. 12953 UnknownCanvas
113. 12855 topppits
114. 12801 Turkey vld
115. 12794 Jscuber
116. 12766 Laura
117. 12603 Underwatercuber
118. 12416 Torch
119. 12059 dollarstorecubes
120. 11983 Varun Mohanraj
121. 11907 Billybong378
122. 11724 bennettstouder
123. 11706 Natanael
124. 11635 Axel Lönnstedt
125. 11394 John Benwell
126. 10912 CubicPickle
127. 10720 Jacck
128. 10571 Alpha cuber
129. 10510 OJ Cubing
130. 10446 colegemuth
131. 10443 dat1asiandude
132. 10398 yjko
133. 10335 Wilhelm
134. 10295 Marco21
135. 10209 Immolated-Marmoset
136. 9940 Bogdan
137. 9913 Julio974
138. 9700 MatsBergsten
139. 9578 sleipnir
140. 9563 T1_M0
141. 9467 Chris Van Der Brink
142. 9445 nikodem.rudy
143. 9439 20luky3
144. 9384 Last Layer King
145. 9243 abhijat
146. 9240 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
147. 9234 Petri Krzywacki
148. 9192 Koen van Aller
149. 9172 skewber10
150. 9162 remopihel
151. 9118 NoProblemCubing
152. 9008 YoniStrass
153. 8926 Cuz Red
154. 8859 SpiFunTastic
155. 8816 RandomPerson84
156. 8663 SimonK
157. 8653 arquillian
158. 8590 Zach Clark
159. 8489 Elf
160. 8433 tavery343
161. 8401 GenTheThief
162. 8336 revaldoah
163. 8287 thembldlord
164. 8260 PingPongCuber
165. 8209 One Wheel
166. 8171 Infraredlizards
167. 8136 Valken
168. 8061 vedroboev
169. 8000 Nutybaconator
170. 7796 Isaac Latta
171. 7786 jackeyguy
172. 7749 ican97
173. 7706 gutte02
174. 7569 Nicos
175. 7545 Andrew_Rizo
176. 7462 PlatonCuber
177. 7447 oliviervlcube
178. 7375 AdrianCubing
179. 7336 zhata
180. 7294 Tommy Kiprillis
181. 7273 theos
182. 7065 epride17
183. 7058 Abhi
184. 7054 speedcuber71
185. 6995 Color Cuber
186. 6819 weatherman223
187. 6791 Manatee 10235
188. 6758 Nihahhat
189. 6708 cubeshepherd
190. 6542 Pyra42
191. 6206 dhafin
192. 6201 GTGil
193. 6185 eyeball321
194. 6179 Cubeology
195. 6091 Alexis1011
196. 6039 Sowrduk
197. 6016 2018JAIN01
198. 5984 zwhite
199. 5957 Mcuber5
200. 5928 speedcube.insta
201. 5926 hopelessdove
202. 5922 Ghost Cuber
203. 5841 Utkarsh Ashar
204. 5745 jason3141
205. 5733 Jmuncuber
206. 5722 Jonah Jarvis
207. 5680 leudcfa
208. 5678 Brayden Adams
209. 5647 Juicejam
210. 5646 SpeedCubeReview
211. 5645 oskarinn
212. 5589 nevinscph
213. 5494 DailyCuber
214. 5478 PotatoesAreUs
215. 5458 Deri Nata Wijaya
216. 5443 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
217. 5434 CubingwithChris
218. 5347 Schmizee
219. 5326 Kit Clement
220. 5325 camcuber
221. 5308 obelisk477
222. 5264 EdubCubes
223. 5257 Ian Pang
224. 5250 yovliporat
225. 5195 DiscolouredWenis
226. 5130 skewby_cuber
227. 5098 jvier
228. 5097 tc kruber
229. 4963 sascholeks
230. 4915 Awesomesaucer
231. 4886 Richie72
232. 4795 Nikhil George
232. 4795 Allagos
234. 4739 leomannen
235. 4657 Bubbagrub
236. 4654 AlwinR
237. 4636 ThatLucas
238. 4608 Lvl9001Wizard
239. 4599 kahvipelle123
240. 4577 SpartanSailor
241. 4483 smackbadatskewb
242. 4430 [email protected]
243. 4329 Tristan Chua Yong
244. 4299 Hjerpower
245. 4253 cuber-26
246. 4235 dschieses
247. 4232 [email protected]
248. 4217 Casper A.
249. 4199 qaz
250. 4107 Dylan is nub
251. 4105 Mark Boyanowski
252. 4055 thatkid
253. 4047 TheCubingAddict980
254. 4043 elimescube
255. 4001 Teh Keng Foo
256. 3991 Cuberstache
256. 3991 Nikhil Soares
258. 3982 Caleb Arnette
259. 3961 danvie
260. 3955 bacyril
261. 3938 Aadil- ali
262. 3933 u Cube
263. 3917 Zac04attack
264. 3896 vilkkuti25
265. 3890 Henry Lipka
266. 3803 Rubiksdude4144
267. 3758 bilbo07
268. 3747 uesyuu
269. 3737 dycocubix
270. 3722 Little Sunrise
271. 3681 The Blockhead
272. 3673 MTOBEIYF
273. 3670 chriscuber123
274. 3603 BenGotts
275. 3578 freshcuber.de
276. 3561 jake.levine
277. 3543 Matt Hudon
278. 3523 Kymlikespotatoes12105
279. 3514 Mateusz Kozioł
280. 3469 xpoes
281. 3445 monstercuber
282. 3437 hotufos
283. 3430 Metallic Silver
284. 3426 MLGCubez
285. 3407 KingCobble29
286. 3406 redoxxy
287. 3389 Moreno van Rooijen
288. 3386 audiophile121
289. 3337 WoowyBaby
290. 3334 TheCube4226
291. 3330 tigermaxi
292. 3328 pizzacrust
293. 3310 OriEy
294. 3297 Axepick06
295. 3288 asiahyoo1997
296. 3257 Nayano
297. 3212 yudo.r
298. 3210 LowSkill
299. 3140 HendrikW
300. 3139 Awder
301. 3131 M O
302. 3122 [email protected]
303. 3112 Djangovend
304. 3093 buzzteam4
305. 3037 Zagros
306. 3026 taco_schell
307. 2955 The Cubinator
308. 2935 qwer13
309. 2892 Lachlan Stephens
310. 2862 cubingpatrol
311. 2839 Imran Rahman
312. 2832 JChambers13
313. 2820 THowlett
314. 2799 filipemtx
315. 2796 JakeKlassen
316. 2767 KSNCubed
317. 2760 Astral Cubing
318. 2748 johnstond
319. 2731 Comvat
320. 2712 Pixaler
321. 2710 Mikikajek
322. 2697 JustinTimeCuber
323. 2691 KingCanyon
324. 2667 Caleb/spooderskewb
325. 2655 mikiwow123
326. 2628 Letmeinpls
327. 2562 PugCuber
328. 2543 LoiteringCuber
329. 2537 DonovanTheCool
330. 2524 nms777
331. 2516 CJK
332. 2508 Elo13
333. 2439 Iconic cuber
334. 2408 Erik
335. 2406 [email protected]
336. 2403 Alea
337. 2369 ngmh
338. 2347 RapsinSix
339. 2342 jronge94
340. 2338 BraydenTheCuber
341. 2314 mista
342. 2283 Micah Morrison
343. 2277 MrLunarWolf
344. 2272 LYZ
345. 2261 Rory Dasher
346. 2251 NicoCuber1
347. 2208 gustavw02
348. 2195 Emir Yusuf
349. 2171 boby_okta
350. 2158 Matthew d
351. 2153 Guilhermehrc
352. 2134 oliver sitja sichel
353. 2126 samr
354. 2120 miasponseller
355. 2083 wearephamily1719
356. 2066 RyuKagamine
357. 2058 Theo Leinad
358. 2055 Cpimtong
359. 2049 bhoffman492
360. 2043 B-cubes
361. 2029 Turbo TPS
362. 2022 JJonesUK
363. 2003 jihu1011
364. 1999 angry broom
365. 1976 Sixstringcal
366. 1972 LolTreeMan
367. 1959 jakgun0130
368. 1947 markdlei
369. 1942 ABadRubiksSolver
370. 1933 Nard Cubes
371. 1931 SirWaffle
372. 1916 daniel678
373. 1895 pd159
374. 1894 RifleCat
375. 1873 xXflesstosub10Xx
376. 1870 sqAree
377. 1860 dnguyen2204
378. 1852 MarixPix
379. 1847 Christian Foyle
380. 1843 pjk
381. 1822 FastCubeMaster
382. 1820 Cubinwitdapizza
382. 1820 Janav Gupta
384. 1807 Islam Kitiev
385. 1790 Jami Viljanen
386. 1787 KrokosB
387. 1779 CaptainCuber
388. 1775 Kestin02
389. 1758 Wriiglly
390. 1738 M1n1turtl3
391. 1736 cubiversecube
392. 1729 george dunners
393. 1718 Josh5271
394. 1717 The Cubing Fanatic
395. 1709 Mbozcan
396. 1697 MegaminxMan
397. 1690 mvpcuber47
398. 1686 Kal-Flo
399. 1654 avshalom
400. 1649 Thelegend12
401. 1645 goidlon
402. 1642 TheKravCuber
403. 1617 Owen Morrison
404. 1606 HugaCuba
405. 1594 LukeBrunsvold
406. 1576 ostrich001
406. 1576 Lennonade10
408. 1567 Arnav13
409. 1552 Ianwubby
410. 1540 Lewis
411. 1508 F2LSkip
412. 1501 HooverCuber
413. 1499 Poketube6681
414. 1477 Teeboo
415. 1474 BrianJ
416. 1471 mrjames113083
417. 1443 lego303
418. 1428 Pranav Prabhu
419. 1425 Stubbi
420. 1424 Babcga
421. 1417 Mageminx
422. 1388 Elvin Thorsen
422. 1388 S.S.STAR
424. 1384 EJCubed
425. 1370 [email protected]
425. 1370 [email protected]
427. 1354 Ernest Fowler
427. 1354 F0ggyB0y
429. 1353 Nordcubing
430. 1351 Wabbly
431. 1313 cuber3141592
432. 1284 lucas
433. 1283 qT Tp
434. 1265 typeman5
435. 1259 Aman Kamath
436. 1254 VTCubers
437. 1246 Skewber5689
438. 1232 kumato
439. 1229 3x3x5
440. 1227 BenChristman1
441. 1211 Nitheesh fmc
442. 1182 Simon G
443. 1177 Zman04
444. 1175 hoebi09
445. 1172 popov18
445. 1172 AlanenSebastian
447. 1168 dean_clockisthebestevent
448. 1157 L1amDaBestest
448. 1157 Kered
450. 1156 MikaSmulders
451. 1153 MJCuber05
452. 1152 HydroCubing
453. 1150 SloMo Cubing
454. 1140 BandedCubing101
455. 1129 Mate Kepes
456. 1121 MathNoobz
456. 1121 Jaime CG
456. 1121 Jaycubes
459. 1114 minnow
460. 1112 2019DWYE01
461. 1106 [email protected]
461. 1106 UnknownCuber
463. 1097 twoj_stary_pijany
464. 1094 toinou06cubing
465. 1092 the best d1mnd
466. 1076 NarenRameshB
467. 1075 Trexrush1
468. 1064 TheOcarinaCuber
469. 1060 Competition Cuber
470. 1057 CraZZ CFOP
471. 1054 xbrandationx
472. 1053 gabrielw
473. 1040 Nico135brd
474. 1039 LambdaPi
475. 1031 Brizzle
476. 1030 lccho
476. 1030 BMcCl1
478. 1029 Myko
479. 1027 CubingCrazy
480. 1026 Ethan Horspool
481. 1016 SirVivor
482. 1015 Christopher_Cabrera
483. 1012 [email protected]
484. 1002 Jbacboy
485. 998 Puzzler
486. 968 sixCheese
487. 966 [email protected]
488. 965 Cubing5life
489. 962 Milesb95
490. 955 Skullush
491. 937 [email protected]
492. 925 Nazib
493. 924 yourmotherfly
494. 922 hejhej
495. 916 OHboi
496. 893 [email protected]
497. 892 HLCubing
498. 887 ANGRYBROOM
499. 885 [email protected]
500. 881 SashaSvetov
501. 853 GioccioCuber
502. 851 WorldoBlocks
502. 851 lifeinpablo
504. 849 Ordway Persyn
505. 844 Rubadcar
506. 840 bandi72006
507. 835 Pa_uL
508. 831 Kuzniok
509. 826 JC Cuber
510. 823 HighQualityCollection
511. 821 ProStar
512. 808 genius0717
513. 804 a person
513. 804 TheTylerDean
515. 799 dmcuber818
516. 796 Coeur de feu
517. 787 CubicCubes
518. 778 Doglover2140
519. 775 [email protected]
520. 774 acchyutjolly26
520. 774 revAldoabedram
522. 770 cubesrawesome
523. 765 Reizii
524. 764 Austin Henry
525. 760 Skittleskp
526. 757 FlipKing_Cubes
527. 754 Andrew_Douzenis
528. 753 Ace Force 18
529. 751 Burnsy101
529. 751 giorgi
531. 750 TomTheCuber101
531. 750 Rocketcubing
533. 747 fortissim2
534. 746 keebruce
535. 739 kainos
536. 723 Tak
536. 723 Phraser_918
538. 722 mikolaj
539. 721 capcubeing
540. 719 MK
541. 718 Cubeorithms
542. 717 savagecabbage1928
543. 715 sasha_dev
544. 714 Blade616
545. 713 yashb
546. 712 FaTyl
547. 711 bgcatfan
548. 709 tolgakantarci
549. 704 TommyC
549. 704 Djangodie
551. 699 hollower147
552. 698 greentgoatgal
553. 697 Michael123
554. 696 Ayan2005
555. 695 Katiedavies3103
556. 694 Mwaha
557. 692 MrCuberLP
557. 692 craccho
559. 687 mande
560. 686 [email protected]
560. 686 Ikachan
562. 683 kayano
563. 682 KERRIGAN
564. 679 Jonasrox09
565. 677 denthebro
565. 677 petrudc
567. 674 Bonkashi
568. 668 CorwinCubes
568. 668 blitey
570. 667 Tanay Kapadia
571. 665 scarrillo_cuber
572. 664 EphraYeem
573. 659 Ali161102
574. 653 VDel_234_
575. 652 DallasCuber
576. 649 big_moe5
577. 648 Jozo_Berk
577. 648 YoAkshYo
579. 643 MarkA64
580. 641 Pratyush Manas
580. 641 Ivan95
582. 636 Reizii_
583. 635 DanielStead03865
584. 626 Wish Lin
584. 626 teboecubes
586. 624 kick
586. 624 destin_shulfer
588. 621 Billabob
589. 619 eeshanzele
589. 619 SM cubing
591. 617 connorlacrosse
592. 608 Dillyweed
592. 608 matthew smith
594. 601 connor132435
595. 598 borjan baboski
596. 594 Xtreme Cuber
597. 588 Evan W
598. 587 TheBreadCuber
599. 586 Supercuber
600. 582 Matthew
601. 576 Destin.S
602. 572 CJCubing
603. 571 EdubCubing1
603. 571 CalamityCubes
605. 570 Mattias Uvesten
606. 568 sporteisvogel
607. 565 Leo Annett
608. 563 Dragos Cadariu
609. 558 Jan
609. 558 Nohagtrede
611. 553 lumes2121
612. 551 CurlyFries
612. 551 Bocancube
614. 548 dandreev
615. 546 оддодоододдо
616. 545 Daniel Johnson
617. 541 ConorSheridan
617. 541 elliottk_
619. 540 ColorfulPockets
619. 540 cytokid101
621. 538 jherzy jhay dela cruz
622. 536 TimoSimurka
623. 531 d4m1no
624. 530 rubik2005
625. 529 Adweehun
626. 520 鄧南英
627. 519 Myachii
628. 518 PetrusQuber
629. 514 FishTalons
629. 514 Loic Chiang
631. 513 nichols_8
632. 512 h2f
633. 510 ftRouxles
634. 502 Cubizu
635. 500 CornerCutter
636. 497 TeddyCubes
637. 491 [email protected]
638. 490 Qman710
639. 488 derek
640. 485 dnics2000
641. 481 Lux
642. 480 TommyCherry
643. 478 Nam Dank the Tank
643. 478 blacksanta
645. 476 Lucas.D
646. 474 Nicole2w
647. 471 DSauce
648. 469 Sidharth Sudhir
649. 468 Jonnydacuber
649. 468 Jaco Momberg
651. 466 zhangcy
652. 459 Quinson
653. 457 Apolo
653. 457 PeterH2N
655. 456 Bonmon2
656. 454 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
657. 452 stormtrooper
658. 448 Foreright
658. 448 VPCuber
660. 447 midnightcuberx
661. 446 1234
662. 444 Puggins1
663. 442 ElectricDoodie
663. 442 CyanSandwich
665. 441 ImmolatedMarmoset
666. 437 TasseRasse
666. 437 Zafimi
668. 431 mhcubergamer
669. 430 Doofnoofer
670. 429 bobpk1234
670. 429 TrueONCE
672. 423 AriIsSleeping
673. 422 gavinz
674. 421 Triangles_are_cubers
675. 418 ChacheeC
676. 413 Praneel710
677. 412 Deadloxz
678. 410 RadicalMacaroni
679. 409 Alex Niedland
679. 409 PlayFun555
681. 407 BLCuber8
682. 405 L--Sergio
683. 399 Kejepsi
684. 394 L1me
685. 390 Quber43
686. 387 NASCARDude25
686. 387 Jacob F
688. 386 janelle
688. 386 lego9999
690. 375 lego99999
690. 375 deadcat
692. 374 ditto_64
693. 372 poleszczuk
694. 369 frosty_cuber
694. 369 GC1998
696. 366 Ami4747
697. 364 kluckyklucky
698. 361 [email protected]
699. 354 T á
700. 353 YubNub
701. 348 bmxcraze5
701. 348 skewbercuber
703. 346 E-Cuber
704. 341 SnappyCuber
705. 340 brunofclima
706. 335 Mateusz.K
706. 335 andrew032011
706. 335 luisrotzoll
709. 333 John123
709. 333 SuperCheese
711. 332 Dr.Cubic
712. 331 Jeann
713. 329 Platosha
714. 324 Liam Turner056
715. 323 Zach
715. 323 RobinCube
717. 322 Brayden Gilland
718. 321 [email protected]
719. 316 Shaun Mack
720. 313 Cuber21
721. 311 PredtherCuber
722. 309 ImPaulPCG
722. 309 alexl
724. 306 AdrianD
724. 306 Raymond Luo
724. 306 J6642
727. 302 [email protected]
728. 297 Cube to Cube
729. 293 EDcubes
729. 293 Electrical Cubing
731. 290 allanboss131
732. 285 read
732. 285 Paperninja
734. 283 GabGab
735. 282 iLarryTheOneLung
735. 282 SonofRonan
737. 278 Rodzki04
738. 277 vinylc2h3
739. 275 Bertus
740. 272 matt boeren
741. 267 Juan Peralta
741. 267 Master_Disaster
741. 267 SU cuber
741. 267 MarineCuber
745. 266 schapel
746. 265 kilwap147
746. 265 Vraj95Soni
748. 264 Fredrick
748. 264 Numberwhizz 13
750. 263 D1zzy
750. 263 Thrasher989
752. 260 joshsailscga
752. 260 pantu2000
754. 258 Hargun02
755. 257 sai
755. 257 Elysian_Hunter
755. 257 SurQ
758. 255 RamenNoodles
759. 252 Jamesbehrle
760. 247 steve1329
761. 246 Coolguy28879
762. 244 tanmay.negi2
763. 242 bam1217
764. 241 g2i7l
764. 241 merpell
766. 239 ZZ'er
767. 235 Smiles
768. 231 Luan.Mendes
768. 231 Zimo
768. 231 curiousity2575
771. 230 MarkyGames7
772. 226 ligio90
773. 225 Candycaine101
773. 225 147Cubing
775. 221 Xauxage
776. 220 Diving Cuber
777. 218 Roberts
778. 216 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
779. 215 MajorBaccs
780. 212 kji269
780. 212 Adityathecuber
782. 210 lesliesampson
783. 209 WillyTheWizard
783. 209 Jack314
785. 208 RyanP12
786. 206 Aoden Teo
787. 205 Lennon Dorsey
788. 204 pyrasphynx
788. 204 Aerospry
790. 203 Sumanth thota
791. 200 ToasterCoaster
791. 200 Ag2005
793. 199 ProximaCuber
793. 199 PiEquals3.14
795. 198 kirito
795. 198 GarethBert11
795. 198 jsgamemaker
795. 198 Worm 09624
799. 197 Stefan173
800. 196 [email protected]
801. 195 [email protected]
801. 195 Jack
803. 194 Ben Kirby
803. 194 Nathanael Robertson
803. 194 Jiaqi Wu
806. 193 Equivocal_
807. 192 arbivara
808. 191 samalexis
809. 190 Nicholas Kang
809. 190 lukas
811. 188 AhmetYG
812. 187 Duncan Bannon
813. 183 czer123
814. 178 rlnninja
815. 176 jam66150
815. 176 hadofhfo
817. 171 zhziong
817. 171 irrrlrvant
817. 171 Awesomely Fast Cuber
820. 170 Madhav-Mukund
821. 169 d3r3k
822. 167 ramfylall
822. 167 hakatashi
824. 165 StageV
824. 165 Theolodger
826. 164 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
827. 162 Diegocurie
827. 162 VTCubers99
829. 161 Numberwhizz
829. 161 13janderson
831. 159 AndrewLuo369
832. 158 Brodog
832. 158 SoaringAscent
834. 157 Edcubes13
835. 155 Sue Doenim
836. 153 jjcuber
836. 153 HusinKhlif
838. 152 vorherrscher
839. 151 Patzer64
839. 151 DP Cuber
841. 149 NolanDoes2x2
841. 149 DaanKentrop
841. 149 [email protected]
841. 149 X cuber
845. 148 PotElliot
846. 147 Dominik Unijewski
847. 145 juninho29
848. 144 omg cuber
849. 143 CubiBubi
850. 142 Elifire12
851. 141 SkateboardSam
852. 140 roarofthelion1
853. 139 MeshuggahX
853. 139 JL Cubing
855. 138 Linus Kunah
855. 138 L4ura12
855. 138 NKCubes
855. 138 xander3
859. 136 znay
860. 135 tyrantcubes
861. 134 Aleki
862. 130 I'm not rouxd
862. 130 Sakiswi
864. 129 pi.cubed
864. 129 [email protected]
864. 129 Gašper Potočnik
867. 128 Ammar.Cuber
867. 128 CubicChipmunk
869. 127 JailtonMendes
870. 125 knightron0
870. 125 Schmidt
870. 125 [email protected]
873. 124 Harkaran
873. 124 Gad3
875. 123 Julie Stouder
875. 123 tacito
875. 123 Bandamo
878. 122 TooBoredToThink
879. 121 JannisGrün
880. 120 agarwaltanish10
881. 118 zman
881. 118 DumplingMaster
883. 117 roosfan22
883. 117 Cornertwist
883. 117 TetraCubes
883. 117 Tx789
887. 116 ganmanchan
887. 116 ecuber57
889. 115 Llewelys
889. 115 Tperm321
891. 114 Bamboo Cuber
891. 114 xLodestar
893. 113 JJ2MC
893. 113 RinjiChan
895. 112 meskelto
896. 111 Dean5276
897. 110 qwerty123meme
897. 110 commondave
899. 109 asadreddevil
900. 108 Mr_Tiger420
900. 108 RishiS_15
902. 106 Y-Perm
903. 103 RKBcubes
904. 102 Andrew Luo
904. 102 Lapse.
906. 101 cougarscratch
906. 101 AegisSharp
908. 100 1234567890why
909. 99 SkyFoXx
909. 99 Aryan S
909. 99 Pi
912. 97 Brendan Bakker
912. 97 hyperbannanas
914. 95 G0ingInsqne
914. 95 chunky
914. 95 rubyakdks kube
914. 95 Biswa
914. 95 cfopboy
919. 94 ZyCuber
919. 94 Karam
919. 94 Animaginarytale
922. 93 Thecubingboy226
922. 93 aidan810
922. 93 scylla
925. 92 SlowCuber
925. 92 Andreas Forsgren
925. 92 jjnuech333
925. 92 The Cubix
929. 90 SlimeBoost
929. 90 Twifty
931. 89 William Bate
931. 89 Edwardtw92
931. 89 icarneiro
934. 88 rodriguize
934. 88 [GD] Frostbyte
934. 88 Codanovia
937. 87 João Santos
937. 87 yes
939. 85 Yeeting Cuber
939. 85 ridlzz1
941. 84 AHcuber
941. 84 TristianCuber
943. 82 Cubeguy11
944. 81 Prashant Saran
944. 81 ItsSnazzle
946. 80 Caleb111
947. 77 cubingboy226
948. 76 [email protected]
949. 75 averyja17
949. 75 AiZen
949. 75 [email protected]
949. 75 irontwig
949. 75 jalom12
954. 72 Caydoge
954. 72 VTCubersHub
956. 71 shawnbyday
956. 71 MEF227
958. 70 Tusef
958. 70 davidr
958. 70 isaac23
961. 69 Dale Nash
961. 69 Tokjen
963. 68 SamG746
963. 68 timmon_
965. 67 Keith Maben
965. 67 PikachuPlayz_MC
965. 67 chase
965. 67 V-Cube4 
965. 67 RCTACameron
970. 66 SpareBrains
970. 66 Jeann_Cubes
970. 66 Computteren
970. 66 taran.pahuja27
974. 65 samath
974. 65 speedcubingtips.eu
974. 65 Lykos
977. 64 CRNils
977. 64 Clawclaudie
977. 64 TigaJun
980. 63 Ojas03
980. 63 angetheman179
980. 63 ROEVOSS
980. 63 Infinity cuber
984. 61 Nickmad
985. 59 Chiggers
986. 58 oneshot
986. 58 solomon_
986. 58 Artemissimo
989. 57 Jennswans
989. 57 Reddy
991. 56 Joust
991. 56 [email protected]
991. 56 GalaxyCuber
991. 56 CubingDoggo
991. 56 aarush
991. 56 The Rubiks GRUbe
997. 55 Sabbir Hossain Soad
997. 55 MAD CUBER
997. 55 ThomasJE
997. 55 Ciparo
1001. 54 RouxUser_69420
1001. 54 Squall
1001. 54 andersonaap
1004. 53 Nyapuhyapu
1005. 52 Aadivishnu Gajendra
1005. 52 Davidson
1007. 51 Theo Proferes
1007. 51 BerserkFrog
1009. 50 Dhruva Shaw
1009. 50 Justin Miner
1009. 50 SiddhantChandra
1009. 50 patriotdave
1009. 50 jjcuber22
1009. 50 leven williams
1009. 50 It's Adi
1009. 50 squidgecubing
1017. 47 Bart Van Eynde
1018. 46 Sumit
1019. 45 joathanmaster2
1019. 45 Alex Benham
1021. 44 guusrs
1021. 44 Etotheipi
1023. 43 Professor Cubic-Cuber
1023. 43 Cubey_Boi
1023. 43 Dora cubing
1026. 42 martito101
1026. 42 Josephtdm
1026. 42 mcprofree
1026. 42 kits_
1026. 42 Rodrigo Mikkonen
1031. 41 PrincessNox
1031. 41 sean_ot
1033. 40 FPermthecuber
1033. 40 Sonicroux15
1033. 40 abeer1428
1033. 40 TheKingOfTheDarkSide
1033. 40 timmon
1033. 40 Toti Moragas
1033. 40 HKspeed.com
1033. 40 mutlu ozcelebi
1041. 39 gangsta_gingerdoggo
1041. 39 five_yodas
1043. 38 okayama
1044. 37 Isaac Elliott
1044. 37 dzhuli02
1044. 37 SolidJoltBlue
1044. 37 Sorizzz
1048. 36 Eligora
1048. 36 Tahir
1048. 36 Mahesh Raja
1051. 35 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
1051. 35 PxCubing
1053. 34 CodingCuber
1054. 33 alki_sidossis
1054. 33 JustAnotherCuber
1056. 32 IsoSpandy
1056. 32 Andreas5204
1056. 32 Sovereign49
1056. 32 V.ASHOK
1060. 31 Stephen
1060. 31 Atomixcc
1062. 30 CroKingFreddy_Cuber
1063. 29 yeah
1063. 29 Lanfricc
1063. 29 SN Cuber
1063. 29 JaykdaBeast
1067. 28 mIcHaeL nguYeN
1067. 28 ShadowPrince79
1067. 28 ThanosCar
1070. 27 grelodthekind
1070. 27 shedever
1070. 27 abhishekvermasg
1073. 26 TylerBur
1073. 26 DanielG
1073. 26 VisionDLX
1073. 26 adsuri
1077. 25 SeergioH7
1077. 25 GG
1077. 25 AnubhavDcuber
1080. 24 RoyTamir
1080. 24 TheTwelvanglanCuber
1080. 24 Mad Cuber
1080. 24 LightFlame_
1080. 24 PACuber
1085. 23 Mr. Kholster
1085. 23 memer
1085. 23 Hayden Zeagler
1085. 23 klayklaycubing5
1085. 23 Rubika37-021204
1090. 22 imDayan
1090. 22 Noahsayshi
1092. 21 Caleb Napier
1092. 21 bigballerstatus
1092. 21 speedcuber342005
1092. 21 Cube-aroo
1096. 20 Mia
1096. 20 kmack03
1096. 20 Yoda14159
1096. 20 Qunima
1100. 19 Sg12000860
1101. 18 FakeMMAP
1101. 18 WhiteShadow747
1101. 18 Louis_M_Oliver
1104. 17 H Perm
1104. 17 SDF38
1104. 17 Anthem
1107. 16 aadhil zaman
1107. 16 KhaosCubes
1107. 16 Vim
1110. 15 Pedro Ruthielmo
1110. 15 Nikola0Car
1110. 15 aarush vasanadu
1110. 15 aerocube
1110. 15 Atomix
1110. 15 Pabebe
1116. 14 draven800909
1116. 14 Tetraminx&Mosaix
1116. 14 hssandwich
1116. 14 lilhotpocket.sr
1116. 14 skewber13
1116. 14 Pillowytuba9951
1116. 14 floweringmywaters
1116. 14 thegreenbush
1116. 14 TJSteel
1116. 14 Binary
1126. 13 NickS
1126. 13 Greycube
1126. 13 EtaiTheCuber
1126. 13 pop23
1126. 13 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
1126. 13 JQubed
1132. 12 bliss266
1132. 12 Predator
1132. 12 GWCuber
1132. 12 King.cubing
1132. 12 jmfcomo
1132. 12 Charlene Palafox
1138. 11 AquaTehNoob
1138. 11 overdoseoftoast
1138. 11 Natemophi
1141. 10 Archie Rabett
1141. 10 Habado13
1141. 10 Sanguine
1141. 10 TheYellowCross
1141. 10 Dorian Mercer
1141. 10 Dorice cubing
1147. 9 Nora Kepes
1147. 9 MalaclypseTY
1147. 9 NEONCUBES
1147. 9 Meshal
1151. 8 noobycube
1151. 8 Sharkzy
1151. 8 rouxnscape
1154. 7 Gourav Mukherjee
1154. 7 Kadabrium
1154. 7 Krystian Cz
1154. 7 AlivebatsOrb6
1158. 6 3x3 Loser
1158. 6 Gummar
1158. 6 TripleSCuber
1158. 6 robo324
1162. 5 Rcuber
1162. 5 oofingbad
1162. 5 FishMars
1162. 5 KillerCuber
1162. 5 -1
1162. 5 AndrewPeterBrookes
1168. 4 151
1168. 4 AmanRio
1168. 4 sarscast
1168. 4 cubingboy09203
1168. 4 Binary01_
1168. 4 tankpillow
1168. 4 jleistra
1168. 4 COCOspeedcubing
1168. 4 thor1
1168. 4 Niftyboy
1168. 4 eff82
1168. 4 neymarko11
1168. 4 Akgcuber
1168. 4 CubeRex
1168. 4 Smudged_Cuber
1183. 3 purplecreature
1183. 3 Ayush rajotia
1183. 3 Rubiksmaster
1183. 3 DiceCuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2020)

*2x2x2* (936)

1. 8319 asacuber
2. 8077 OriginalUsername
3. 7915 Legomanz


Spoiler



4. 7549 TipsterTrickster
5. 7317 ExultantCarn
6. 7205 cuberkid10
7. 7070 Angry_Mob
8. 7015 Luke Garrett
9. 6734 jancsi02
10. 6315 JoXCuber
11. 6283 tJardigradHe
12. 6112 MrKuba600
13. 6062 ichcubegern
14. 6047 NathanaelCubes
15. 6011 [email protected]
16. 5940 DGCubes
17. 5736 Ontricus
18. 5700 MichaelNielsen
19. 5559 2017LAMB06
20. 5412 Khairur Rachim
21. 5411 Trig0n
22. 5343 Sean Hartman
23. 5266 JakubDrobny
24. 5260 BradenTheMagician
25. 5215 MCuber
26. 5211 PokeCubes
27. 5109 Shadowjockey
28. 5005 Magdamini
29. 4928 DhruvA
30. 4886 HawaiiLife745
31. 4882 Zeke Mackay
32. 4824 mihnea3000
33. 4792 Kylegadj
34. 4694 Kerry_Creech
35. 4679 Dylan Swarts
36. 4645 BradyCubes08
37. 4618 G2013
38. 4606 riz3ndrr
39. 4552 Coneman
40. 4487 Coinman_
41. 4403 Toothcraver55
42. 4397 thecubingwizard
43. 4203 JMHCubed
44. 3991 Fred Lang
45. 3860 V.Kochergin
46. 3855 lejitcuber
47. 3846 turtwig
48. 3836 Helmer Ewert
49. 3826 Varun Mohanraj
50. 3776 Antto Pitkänen
51. 3769 Liam Wadek
52. 3718 AidanNoogie
53. 3672 Logan
54. 3656 bennettstouder
55. 3637 Parke187
56. 3596 Clément B.
57. 3517 Sameer Aggarwal
58. 3488 begiuli65
59. 3456 DesertWolf
60. 3453 trav1
61. 3450 boroc226han
62. 3446 aaron paskow
63. 3445 ARandomCuber
64. 3419 OwenB
65. 3410 NewoMinx
66. 3388 João Vinicius
67. 3355 Aleksandar Dukleski
68. 3310 Sub1Hour
69. 3298 RileyN23
70. 3264 David ep
71. 3250 Rollercoasterben
72. 3240 MattP98
73. 3173 Marcus Siu
74. 3062 MartinN13
75. 3052 TheodorNordstrand
76. 3013 Cooki348
77. 2973 fun at the joy
78. 2961 JackPfeifer
79. 2960 PlatonCuber
80. 2932 abunickabhi
81. 2923 TheDubDubJr
82. 2823 Connor Yungbluth
83. 2675 CubicOreo
84. 2667 whatshisbucket
85. 2648 swankfukinc
86. 2642 d2polld
87. 2557 InlandEmpireCuber
88. 2548 wuque man
89. 2537 Color Cuber
90. 2527 jaysammey777
91. 2523 Keenan Johnson
92. 2501 Michael DeLaRosa
93. 2450 camcuber
94. 2380 SpiFunTastic
95. 2378 eyeball321
96. 2376 VJW
97. 2346 Neb
98. 2343 sigalig
99. 2314 AlphaCam625
100. 2291 Billybong378
101. 2240 BleachedTurtle
102. 2212 NoProblemCubing
103. 2163 Natanael
104. 2152 topppits
105. 2140 VIBE_ZT
106. 2137 Alexis1011
107. 2130 Underwatercuber
108. 2077 Glomnipotent
109. 2069 Brayden Adams
110. 2055 milo black
111. 2039 skewber10
112. 2030 Cheng
113. 2026 Alpha cuber
114. 2013 typo56
115. 1998 YouCubing
116. 1975 parkertrager
117. 1957 Michał Krasowski
118. 1955 BiscutDNF
119. 1945 Imran Rahman
120. 1944 Turkey vld
121. 1890 AdrianCubing
122. 1855 abhijat
123. 1852 Dream Cubing
124. 1847 2016LAIL01
125. 1836 Cuz Red
126. 1813 niclas.mach
127. 1795 Julio974
128. 1789 gutte02
129. 1775 Jscuber
130. 1751 Koen van Aller
131. 1721 remopihel
132. 1706 brad711
133. 1688 John Benwell
134. 1663 colegemuth
135. 1657 CubicPickle
136. 1650 Chris Van Der Brink
137. 1615 Richie72
138. 1601 Axel Lönnstedt
139. 1592 Torch
140. 1582 tavery343
141. 1581 Aadil- ali
142. 1538 Immolated-Marmoset
143. 1532 Schmizee
144. 1504 Awesomesaucer
145. 1492 Infraredlizards
146. 1482 sleipnir
147. 1476 cubeshepherd
148. 1458 dat1asiandude
149. 1446 Last Layer King
150. 1445 Nutybaconator
151. 1432 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
152. 1402 xyzzy
153. 1386 dhafin
154. 1382 Zach Clark
155. 1362 weatherman223
156. 1354 Bogdan
157. 1336 vedroboev
158. 1317 nikodem.rudy
159. 1295 yjko
160. 1293 Elf
160. 1293 Wilhelm
162. 1254 Nihahhat
162. 1254 Andrew_Rizo
164. 1252 m24816
165. 1237 GTGil
165. 1237 [email protected]
167. 1227 Sowrduk
168. 1225 Tommy Kiprillis
169. 1211 dollarstorecubes
170. 1203 Valken
171. 1186 Juicejam
172. 1180 SimonK
173. 1174 Zac04attack
174. 1163 TheCubingAddict980
175. 1162 LowSkill
176. 1157 hopelessdove
177. 1155 UnknownCanvas
178. 1152 u Cube
179. 1136 Marco21
180. 1135 Nicos
181. 1128 oskarinn
182. 1127 jason3141
183. 1101 Isaac Latta
184. 1097 vilkkuti25
185. 1088 leomannen
186. 1074 OJ Cubing
187. 1070 CubingwithChris
187. 1070 EdubCubes
189. 1057 2018JAIN01
190. 1049 Manatee 10235
191. 1032 SpartanSailor
192. 1027 Utkarsh Ashar
193. 1022 Axepick06
194. 1021 jvier
195. 1016 Matt Hudon
196. 1010 Casper A.
197. 1009 RandomPerson84
198. 997 MLGCubez
199. 984 dschieses
200. 976 leudcfa
201. 970 Dylan is nub
202. 969 mista
203. 962 Ghost Cuber
204. 942 arquillian
205. 941 jackeyguy
206. 934 Sixstringcal
207. 933 filipemtx
208. 930 angry broom
209. 928 Allagos
210. 924 Mike Hughey
211. 917 TheCube4226
212. 915 ThatLucas
213. 910 Laura
214. 905 DailyCuber
215. 890 Abhi
216. 888 Mateusz Kozioł
216. 888 danvie
218. 871 tc kruber
219. 870 Lachlan Stephens
220. 868 Mcuber5
221. 857 wearephamily1719
222. 846 Pyra42
223. 840 [email protected]
224. 828 Jmuncuber
225. 820 DiscolouredWenis
226. 815 Ian Pang
227. 808 zwhite
228. 792 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
229. 790 Metallic Silver
230. 788 yovliporat
231. 776 Cubeology
232. 774 MTOBEIYF
233. 771 Hjerpower
234. 761 boby_okta
235. 756 Nard Cubes
236. 755 Iconic cuber
237. 749 chriscuber123
238. 744 oliviervlcube
239. 739 epride17
240. 734 sascholeks
240. 734 markdlei
242. 733 Jonah Jarvis
243. 728 hotufos
244. 725 T1_M0
245. 724 Petri Krzywacki
246. 720 smackbadatskewb
247. 716 theos
248. 713 Djangovend
249. 698 SpeedCubeReview
250. 695 Rory Dasher
250. 695 Astral Cubing
252. 665 thembldlord
253. 661 BraydenTheCuber
254. 658 Kymlikespotatoes12105
255. 653 TheNoobCuber
256. 652 The Blockhead
257. 651 skewby_cuber
258. 648 qwer13
259. 644 cuber-26
260. 642 Moreno van Rooijen
261. 641 RapsinSix
262. 637 dycocubix
263. 636 PingPongCuber
264. 632 [email protected]
265. 623 PotatoesAreUs
266. 618 JustinTimeCuber
266. 618 KingCobble29
268. 615 monstercuber
269. 613 revaldoah
270. 608 asiahyoo1997
271. 599 THowlett
272. 597 tigermaxi
273. 594 Puzzler
274. 592 Wabbly
275. 591 ABadRubiksSolver
276. 582 kahvipelle123
277. 580 HendrikW
277. 580 Skewber5689
279. 578 speedcuber71
280. 577 qaz
281. 574 Lvl9001Wizard
282. 573 buzzteam4
283. 565 Poketube6681
284. 562 goidlon
285. 557 Tristan Chua Yong
286. 555 Pixaler
287. 554 WoowyBaby
288. 548 Matthew d
288. 548 pizzacrust
288. 548 The Cubing Fanatic
291. 546 20luky3
292. 545 JChambers13
293. 536 The Cubinator
294. 532 AlwinR
294. 532 MrLunarWolf
296. 531 Jami Viljanen
296. 531 oliver sitja sichel
298. 526 KSNCubed
299. 522 [email protected]
300. 517 Nikhil Soares
301. 515 gustavw02
302. 509 bacyril
303. 505 Rubiksdude4144
304. 504 Janav Gupta
305. 503 KingCanyon
306. 500 Comvat
307. 497 M O
308. 494 johnstond
309. 485 JakeKlassen
310. 481 Mikikajek
311. 476 cubingpatrol
312. 473 Arnav13
313. 472 PugCuber
314. 465 Kit Clement
315. 464 Bubbagrub
316. 461 Zagros
317. 455 Deri Nata Wijaya
318. 453 CubingCrazy
318. 453 Wriiglly
320. 450 yudo.r
321. 444 minnow
322. 435 YoniStrass
323. 434 JJonesUK
323. 434 avshalom
325. 429 zhata
326. 424 Brizzle
327. 422 lucas
328. 417 Christian Foyle
328. 417 Nayano
330. 414 george dunners
330. 414 BenGotts
332. 404 Mark Boyanowski
332. 404 Kal-Flo
332. 404 Pratyush Manas
335. 403 Emir Yusuf
336. 400 Mbozcan
337. 398 Islam Kitiev
338. 396 VTCubers
339. 392 hoebi09
340. 390 Caleb Arnette
341. 384 DonovanTheCool
342. 383 Little Sunrise
342. 383 cubiversecube
344. 378 Teeboo
345. 376 Henry Lipka
345. 376 One Wheel
347. 373 Elvin Thorsen
348. 372 taco_schell
349. 371 Keroma12
350. 370 LoiteringCuber
351. 368 Cpimtong
352. 362 Kered
352. 362 samr
354. 360 freshcuber.de
355. 355 obelisk477
355. 355 jihu1011
357. 346 dean_clockisthebestevent
357. 346 OHboi
359. 343 [email protected]
360. 342 [email protected]
361. 341 speedcube.insta
362. 339 LolTreeMan
362. 339 BandedCubing101
364. 338 Lewis
364. 338 M1n1turtl3
364. 338 Wish Lin
367. 337 Josh5271
368. 336 HooverCuber
369. 334 EJCubed
370. 331 Jacck
371. 330 Turbo TPS
372. 326 [email protected]
373. 324 BrianJ
373. 324 lifeinpablo
375. 320 HydroCubing
375. 320 UnknownCuber
377. 314 MikaSmulders
378. 311 ngmh
379. 310 Nazib
379. 310 Simon G
381. 309 daniel678
382. 307 GioccioCuber
383. 306 Deadloxz
384. 304 Competition Cuber
385. 302 NarenRameshB
386. 301 BenChristman1
387. 299 thatkid
387. 299 OriEy
389. 297 Nordcubing
390. 296 Erik
391. 295 LYZ
392. 293 bhoffman492
393. 283 TheOcarinaCuber
394. 279 hollower147
395. 278 GC1998
395. 278 xXflesstosub10Xx
397. 277 Awder
398. 276 [email protected]
399. 271 LukeBrunsvold
400. 269 toinou06cubing
401. 262 Thelegend12
402. 261 Cubinwitdapizza
402. 261 Zman04
402. 261 stormtrooper
405. 260 pantu2000
406. 256 Mwaha
406. 256 ANGRYBROOM
408. 253 Ianwubby
409. 252 KrokosB
410. 250 DanielStead03865
411. 249 Aman Kamath
412. 248 genius0717
413. 247 Micah Morrison
414. 240 bandi72006
415. 237 FlipKing_Cubes
416. 235 a person
416. 235 Mate Kepes
418. 232 Tanay Kapadia
418. 232 Supercuber
420. 229 miasponseller
420. 229 Jaycubes
422. 228 mvpcuber47
422. 228 Lennonade10
424. 227 DallasCuber
424. 227 Bonkashi
424. 227 jronge94
427. 226 twoj_stary_pijany
427. 226 TheTylerDean
429. 225 BMcCl1
430. 224 Pranav Prabhu
431. 223 JC Cuber
432. 221 sixCheese
433. 219 MrCuberLP
434. 218 L1amDaBestest
435. 215 giorgi
435. 215 lego303
437. 213 nms777
438. 212 [email protected]
439. 211 Mageminx
439. 211 kumato
441. 209 Letmeinpls
441. 209 Jozo_Berk
443. 207 WorldoBlocks
444. 206 Billabob
445. 205 Guilhermehrc
445. 205 Ayan2005
445. 205 Jonasrox09
448. 203 bilbo07
448. 203 NicoCuber1
450. 201 mikiwow123
450. 201 Caleb/spooderskewb
452. 200 qT Tp
452. 200 MarixPix
452. 200 DSauce
455. 198 jake.levine
456. 196 CraZZ CFOP
457. 194 MatsBergsten
458. 193 HugaCuba
459. 192 Jaime CG
460. 191 popov18
461. 190 MK
462. 189 CubicCubes
463. 187 gavinz
463. 187 Duncan Bannon
463. 187 Kestin02
466. 186 lego99999
467. 185 F2LSkip
468. 184 CaptainCuber
468. 184 lego9999
470. 183 acchyutjolly26
470. 183 savagecabbage1928
472. 182 pd159
473. 181 nevinscph
473. 181 Austin Henry
475. 180 ConorSheridan
476. 178 jakgun0130
477. 177 Jaco Momberg
478. 175 hejhej
479. 174 sasha_dev
480. 171 оддодоододдо
481. 170 kluckyklucky
481. 170 elliottk_
483. 169 Stefan173
484. 168 dmcuber818
485. 167 B-cubes
486. 166 Mattias Uvesten
487. 165 CalamityCubes
488. 164 Loic Chiang
489. 163 RifleCat
490. 162 Leo Annett
491. 161 connorlacrosse
491. 161 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
493. 160 rubik2005
493. 160 gabrielw
495. 159 Coeur de feu
495. 159 borjan baboski
495. 159 typeman5
498. 158 2019DWYE01
499. 157 Nicole2w
499. 157 HLCubing
501. 156 CJK
502. 155 Cubizu
502. 155 kayano
504. 154 Owen Morrison
504. 154 Reizii_
506. 153 VDel_234_
507. 151 Mateusz.K
507. 151 Babcga
507. 151 matthew smith
507. 151 Liam Turner056
507. 151 Bertus
507. 151 Stubbi
513. 150 jherzy jhay dela cruz
514. 148 3x3x5
514. 148 Alea
514. 148 Platosha
514. 148 [email protected]
518. 147 [email protected]
518. 147 FaTyl
520. 146 Matthew
521. 144 Cuberstache
521. 144 Phraser_918
521. 144 blacksanta
524. 143 Ikachan
524. 143 lccho
526. 142 Nohagtrede
526. 142 samalexis
528. 140 keebruce
528. 140 Alex Niedland
528. 140 Ali161102
531. 139 [email protected]
531. 139 Xtreme Cuber
531. 139 cubesrawesome
534. 138 SirWaffle
534. 138 Jbacboy
536. 137 zhangcy
536. 137 TomTheCuber101
536. 137 Tak
539. 135 SloMo Cubing
539. 135 frosty_cuber
539. 135 Pa_uL
539. 135 Electrical Cubing
543. 134 Skullush
543. 134 Teh Keng Foo
543. 134 Christopher_Cabrera
546. 133 Ace Force 18
547. 132 TheBreadCuber
547. 132 redoxxy
549. 131 Ernest Fowler
549. 131 andrew032011
549. 131 Roberts
549. 131 big_moe5
553. 130 Sidharth Sudhir
553. 130 teboecubes
553. 130 Quinson
556. 129 F0ggyB0y
556. 129 [email protected]
558. 128 RadicalMacaroni
559. 126 ProStar
560. 125 ImPaulPCG
561. 123 Rubadcar
561. 123 Thrasher989
563. 121 T á
563. 121 SashaSvetov
565. 120 [email protected]
565. 120 NASCARDude25
565. 120 Daniel Johnson
568. 119 luisrotzoll
568. 119 Trexrush1
570. 118 Myko
571. 117 Djangodie
571. 117 Xauxage
571. 117 TeddyCubes
571. 117 SU cuber
575. 116 Paperninja
575. 116 kainos
575. 116 Nico135brd
578. 115 ostrich001
578. 115 Diegocurie
580. 114 Jeann
581. 112 [email protected]
581. 112 Kuzniok
581. 112 Blade616
581. 112 Cuber21
585. 109 Bonmon2
586. 107 D1zzy
587. 106 mrjames113083
587. 106 TetraCubes
587. 106 Adityathecuber
590. 105 Kejepsi
591. 104 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
591. 104 ImmolatedMarmoset
593. 103 AlanenSebastian
594. 102 Evan W
595. 101 WillyTheWizard
595. 101 Linus Kunah
595. 101 the best d1mnd
598. 100 Dragos Cadariu
598. 100 Ag2005
598. 100 FishTalons
601. 99 yashb
601. 99 cuber3141592
601. 99 nichols_8
604. 98 Zach
604. 98 Jan
604. 98 mhcubergamer
607. 97 Qman710
607. 97 dnics2000
607. 97 poleszczuk
607. 97 curiousity2575
611. 95 KERRIGAN
611. 95 TimoSimurka
611. 95 J6642
614. 93 ChacheeC
614. 93 Dillyweed
614. 93 petrudc
617. 92 bmxcraze5
618. 91 LambdaPi
618. 91 Worm 09624
618. 91 VPCuber
618. 91 Tx789
622. 89 eeshanzele
622. 89 Raymond Luo
622. 89 [email protected]
622. 89 Lennon Dorsey
626. 88 ProximaCuber
626. 88 PlayFun555
628. 87 João Santos
628. 87 NolanDoes2x2
628. 87 iLarryTheOneLung
631. 86 NKCubes
631. 86 MarkyGames7
631. 86 Ami4747
631. 86 mikolaj
635. 84 Jacob F
635. 84 kick
635. 84 Triangles_are_cubers
635. 84 capcubeing
635. 84 xpoes
635. 84 EdubCubing1
641. 83 Katiedavies3103
641. 83 Diving Cuber
643. 82 Sumanth thota
643. 82 Dr.Cubic
645. 80 lumes2121
645. 80 EDcubes
647. 79 Rodzki04
647. 79 CurlyFries
647. 79 1234
650. 78 Ordway Persyn
651. 77 Adweehun
651. 77 Hargun02
653. 76 midnightcuberx
654. 75 fortissim2
655. 74 Nathanael Robertson
655. 74 Ivan95
655. 74 Doglover2140
658. 73 merpell
658. 73 GenTheThief
660. 72 CorwinCubes
661. 71 Puggins1
662. 70 PredtherCuber
663. 69 ramfylall
663. 69 SirVivor
663. 69 dnguyen2204
666. 67 SonofRonan
666. 67 TasseRasse
668. 66 PotElliot
668. 66 Computteren
668. 66 Jonnydacuber
671. 65 Skittleskp
672. 64 zhziong
673. 63 MajorBaccs
673. 63 Infinity cuber
673. 63 Numberwhizz
676. 62 BLCuber8
676. 62 greentgoatgal
676. 62 vorherrscher
676. 62 13janderson
676. 62 Destin.S
681. 61 Cube to Cube
681. 61 sporteisvogel
681. 61 Julie Stouder
681. 61 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
681. 61 YubNub
686. 60 Jiaqi Wu
687. 59 [email protected]
687. 59 [GD] Frostbyte
687. 59 SuperCheese
687. 59 destin_shulfer
691. 58 Elifire12
691. 58 Juan Peralta
693. 57 GabGab
694. 56 AriIsSleeping
694. 56 Myachii
694. 56 The Rubiks GRUbe
694. 56 JJ2MC
694. 56 Coolguy28879
694. 56 Edcubes13
694. 56 VTCubers99
701. 55 ligio90
702. 54 L--Sergio
702. 54 Squall
702. 54 dandreev
705. 53 Caleb111
706. 52 Sakiswi
706. 52 SnappyCuber
706. 52 blitey
709. 51 Numberwhizz 13
710. 50 StageV
710. 50 ZZ'er
710. 50 Schmidt
713. 49 Burnsy101
713. 49 MarkA64
713. 49 Reizii
716. 48 skewbercuber
716. 48 Zafimi
716. 48 [email protected]
716. 48 Yeeting Cuber
720. 47 alexl
721. 46 Cubeorithms
721. 46 PiEquals3.14
723. 45 Bocancube
724. 44 JL Cubing
724. 44 derek
724. 44 [email protected]
727. 43 Ammar.Cuber
727. 43 jam66150
727. 43 Elysian_Hunter
727. 43 AegisSharp
727. 43 AndrewLuo369
732. 42 [email protected]
732. 42 PetrusQuber
734. 41 Doofnoofer
735. 40 ecuber57
735. 40 chase
735. 40 commondave
738. 39 h2f
738. 39 Fredrick
738. 39 HighQualityCollection
738. 39 brunofclima
742. 38 rlnninja
742. 38 chunky
742. 38 janelle
742. 38 AhmetYG
746. 37 xLodestar
746. 37 Animaginarytale
746. 37 jjnuech333
746. 37 CJCubing
750. 36 Luan.Mendes
750. 36 TrueONCE
750. 36 asadreddevil
753. 35 Jamesbehrle
753. 35 tanmay.negi2
755. 34 omg cuber
755. 34 EphraYeem
755. 34 SkateboardSam
755. 34 AiZen
755. 34 Y-Perm
755. 34 d4m1no
755. 34 bobpk1234
762. 33 knightron0
762. 33 TristianCuber
764. 31 DP Cuber
764. 31 X cuber
766. 30 hadofhfo
766. 30 Twifty
766. 30 Apolo
766. 30 Cornertwist
766. 30 pyrasphynx
771. 29 Lanfricc
771. 29 The Cubix
771. 29 g2i7l
774. 28 CubiBubi
774. 28 Bamboo Cuber
774. 28 William Bate
774. 28 RyanP12
774. 28 FPermthecuber
774. 28 Theo Leinad
774. 28 YoAkshYo
781. 27 Rodrigo Mikkonen
781. 27 audiophile121
781. 27 I'm not rouxd
781. 27 RinjiChan
781. 27 Lapse.
781. 27 Tperm321
787. 26 cytokid101
787. 26 Davidson
787. 26 Biswa
787. 26 DaanKentrop
787. 26 jalom12
787. 26 Sue Doenim
787. 26 PikachuPlayz_MC
794. 25 qwerty123meme
794. 25 mcprofree
794. 25 SeergioH7
794. 25 Clawclaudie
794. 25 uesyuu
794. 25 Master_Disaster
800. 24 rodriguize
800. 24 LightFlame_
800. 24 hakatashi
803. 23 Brayden Gilland
803. 23 roosfan22
803. 23 Joust
803. 23 VTCubersHub
803. 23 Aryan S
808. 22 ItsSnazzle
808. 22 Cubing5life
808. 22 joathanmaster2
808. 22 SoaringAscent
808. 22 Dale Nash
808. 22 Dominik Unijewski
808. 22 averyja17
815. 21 Caleb Napier
815. 21 Josephtdm
815. 21 tyrantcubes
815. 21 agarwaltanish10
819. 20 SlowCuber
819. 20 cfopboy
819. 20 RamenNoodles
819. 20 V.ASHOK
819. 20 martito101
819. 20 Dean5276
825. 19 It's Adi
825. 19 CubicChipmunk
825. 19 V-Cube4 
828. 18 ToasterCoaster
828. 18 Isaac Elliott
828. 18 aarush
828. 18 connor132435
832. 17 SN Cuber
832. 17 SolidJoltBlue
832. 17 Sabbir Hossain Soad
835. 16 rubyakdks kube
835. 16 RishiS_15
835. 16 147Cubing
835. 16 shawnbyday
835. 16 Mr. Kholster
835. 16 yes
841. 15 Dhruva Shaw
841. 15 solomon_
841. 15 speedcubingtips.eu
841. 15 Foreright
841. 15 Eligora
841. 15 Professor Cubic-Cuber
847. 14 jjcuber
847. 14 Alex Benham
847. 14 Quber43
847. 14 Codanovia
847. 14 SurQ
847. 14 CubingDoggo
847. 14 [email protected]
847. 14 Cubey_Boi
847. 14 cougarscratch
856. 13 patriotdave
856. 13 mIcHaeL nguYeN
856. 13 L4ura12
856. 13 Sumit
856. 13 Tusef
856. 13 Pi
856. 13 lesliesampson
856. 13 Sovereign49
864. 12 Gad3
864. 12 hyperbannanas
864. 12 Sonicroux15
864. 12 Bandamo
868. 11 yeah
868. 11 Etotheipi
868. 11 aidan810
868. 11 isaac23
868. 11 Justin Miner
868. 11 Llewelys
868. 11 HKspeed.com
868. 11 SamG746
868. 11 Cubeguy11
877. 10 Vraj95Soni
877. 10 Hayden Zeagler
877. 10 Dorian Mercer
877. 10 Bart Van Eynde
877. 10 RouxUser_69420
877. 10 MAD CUBER
883. 9 JannisGrün
883. 9 JustAnotherCuber
885. 8 noobycube
885. 8 Sorizzz
885. 8 TheTwelvanglanCuber
885. 8 JaykdaBeast
885. 8 grelodthekind
885. 8 ThanosCar
885. 8 CroKingFreddy_Cuber
892. 7 Yoda14159
892. 7 Jennswans
892. 7 dzhuli02
892. 7 Binary
892. 7 RKBcubes
892. 7 CRNils
892. 7 JQubed
892. 7 Cube-aroo
900. 6 Stephen
900. 6 aerocube
900. 6 G0ingInsqne
900. 6 Mr_Tiger420
900. 6 CodingCuber
900. 6 aadhil zaman
900. 6 SiddhantChandra
900. 6 skewber13
900. 6 Mad Cuber
909. 5 memer
909. 5 Pabebe
909. 5 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
909. 5 draven800909
909. 5 Chiggers
909. 5 Dora cubing
909. 5 Dorice cubing
909. 5 lilhotpocket.sr
917. 4 sarscast
917. 4 arbivara
917. 4 SDF38
917. 4 Nora Kepes
917. 4 Archie Rabett
917. 4 jleistra
917. 4 klayklaycubing5
917. 4 oneshot
917. 4 NEONCUBES
926. 3 TheYellowCross
926. 3 Vim
926. 3 Artemissimo
926. 3 jmfcomo
926. 3 DiceCuber
926. 3 purplecreature
926. 3 Louis_M_Oliver
926. 3 Atomixcc
926. 3 Rubiksmaster
926. 3 NickS
926. 3 Ayush rajotia



*3x3x3* (1104)

1. 9891 cuberkid10
2. 9882 OriginalUsername
3. 9650 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4. 9389 tJardigradHe
5. 9361 jancsi02
6. 9145 thecubingwizard
7. 8956 Zeke Mackay
8. 8515 ichcubegern
9. 8286 Shadowjockey
10. 8225 AidanNoogie
11. 8110 ExultantCarn
12. 8010 DGCubes
13. 7778 Ontricus
14. 7708 MrKuba600
15. 7687 mihnea3000
16. 7495 turtwig
17. 7368 JoXCuber
18. 7271 MCuber
19. 7175 BradenTheMagician
20. 7140 2017LAMB06
21. 7102 [email protected]
22. 6941 NathanaelCubes
23. 6927 G2013
24. 6678 RileyN23
25. 6642 asacuber
26. 6631 riz3ndrr
27. 6616 Keenan Johnson
28. 6553 Toothcraver55
29. 6493 Sean Hartman
30. 6469 Khairur Rachim
31. 6203 DhruvA
32. 6167 HawaiiLife745
33. 5984 abunickabhi
34. 5873 Magdamini
35. 5852 Kylegadj
36. 5845 Cooki348
37. 5711 lejitcuber
38. 5640 Aleksandar Dukleski
39. 5602 MattP98
40. 5555 MichaelNielsen
41. 5551 PokeCubes
42. 5412 V.Kochergin
43. 5390 sigalig
44. 5348 NewoMinx
44. 5348 ARandomCuber
44. 5348 JakubDrobny
47. 5179 Legomanz
48. 5170 MartinN13
49. 5127 BradyCubes08
50. 5113 Dylan Swarts
51. 5111 Logan
52. 5088 Glomnipotent
53. 4982 Fred Lang
54. 4932 fun at the joy
55. 4893 Coinman_
56. 4810 Helmer Ewert
57. 4789 Kerry_Creech
58. 4772 BiscutDNF
59. 4766 xyzzy
60. 4759 OwenB
61. 4733 boroc226han
62. 4730 Underwatercuber
63. 4689 Jscuber
64. 4684 20luky3
65. 4679 Clément B.
66. 4644 Sameer Aggarwal
67. 4588 David ep
68. 4511 Zach Clark
69. 4424 TipsterTrickster
70. 4417 Varun Mohanraj
71. 4348 Marcus Siu
72. 4230 TheNoobCuber
73. 4216 aaron paskow
74. 4132 João Vinicius
74. 4132 Liam Wadek
76. 4076 brad711
77. 4050 d2polld
78. 3985 begiuli65
79. 3983 Trig0n
80. 3976 whatshisbucket
81. 3941 Keroma12
82. 3925 trav1
83. 3881 wuque man
84. 3877 ican97
85. 3815 Cheng
86. 3768 Parke187
87. 3731 Michael DeLaRosa
88. 3661 GenTheThief
89. 3635 zhata
90. 3633 Angry_Mob
91. 3613 YoniStrass
92. 3540 Coneman
93. 3416 parkertrager
94. 3392 swankfukinc
95. 3374 SpeedCubeReview
96. 3348 speedcuber71
97. 3287 InlandEmpireCuber
98. 3197 sleipnir
99. 3164 Jonah Jarvis
100. 3142 jaysammey777
101. 3127 obelisk477
102. 3112 gutte02
103. 3089 speedcube.insta
104. 3027 TheDubDubJr
105. 3011 Marco21
106. 3004 topppits
107. 2979 m24816
108. 2966 VJW
109. 2955 milo black
110. 2947 Sub1Hour
111. 2926 OJ Cubing
112. 2915 TheodorNordstrand
113. 2895 Axel Lönnstedt
114. 2879 JMHCubed
115. 2875 Connor Yungbluth
116. 2850 Dream Cubing
117. 2840 revaldoah
118. 2823 Rollercoasterben
119. 2801 CubicOreo
120. 2790 Antto Pitkänen
121. 2754 AlphaCam625
122. 2691 Neb
123. 2649 John Benwell
124. 2645 JackPfeifer
125. 2644 DesertWolf
126. 2589 Ian Pang
127. 2539 2016LAIL01
128. 2530 Michał Krasowski
129. 2529 bennettstouder
130. 2517 niclas.mach
131. 2477 PlatonCuber
132. 2436 typo56
133. 2422 Abhi
134. 2390 2018JAIN01
135. 2363 Koen van Aller
136. 2343 Cuz Red
137. 2335 colegemuth
138. 2317 xpoes
139. 2311 yjko
140. 2290 RandomPerson84
141. 2265 Andrew_Rizo
142. 2244 NoProblemCubing
143. 2238 CubicPickle
144. 2218 AdrianCubing
145. 2210 YouCubing
146. 2184 Bogdan
147. 2174 Last Layer King
148. 2171 Alpha cuber
149. 2155 Infraredlizards
150. 2134 Awesomesaucer
151. 2123 abhijat
152. 2111 Isaac Latta
153. 2060 BleachedTurtle
154. 2053 Chris Van Der Brink
155. 2050 SpiFunTastic
155. 2050 Elf
157. 2046 Turkey vld
158. 2035 Torch
159. 2031 jackeyguy
160. 2027 Laura
161. 2023 Lvl9001Wizard
162. 1995 skewber10
163. 1958 Natanael
164. 1957 Petri Krzywacki
165. 1927 tavery343
166. 1906 nikodem.rudy
167. 1895 UnknownCanvas
168. 1890 weatherman223
169. 1876 Nicos
169. 1876 GTGil
171. 1833 tc kruber
172. 1829 Manatee 10235
173. 1818 audiophile121
174. 1809 [email protected]
175. 1798 Julio974
176. 1793 dat1asiandude
177. 1788 jason3141
178. 1785 Valken
179. 1773 Nikhil George
180. 1770 filipemtx
181. 1765 Utkarsh Ashar
182. 1761 Tommy Kiprillis
183. 1744 VIBE_ZT
184. 1718 Jmuncuber
185. 1685 TheCubingAddict980
186. 1684 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
187. 1665 vedroboev
188. 1657 dollarstorecubes
189. 1645 buzzteam4
190. 1640 Aadil- ali
191. 1632 SimonK
192. 1631 Wilhelm
193. 1616 Billybong378
194. 1607 Mike Hughey
195. 1593 Immolated-Marmoset
196. 1585 remopihel
197. 1539 Nutybaconator
198. 1535 Sowrduk
199. 1527 CubingwithChris
200. 1501 Juicejam
201. 1498 Richie72
202. 1491 jvier
203. 1490 Letmeinpls
204. 1475 Allagos
205. 1469 hopelessdove
205. 1469 eyeball321
207. 1456 Color Cuber
208. 1443 T1_M0
209. 1439 dhafin
210. 1430 Nihahhat
211. 1409 sascholeks
212. 1402 DiscolouredWenis
213. 1396 thembldlord
214. 1385 leudcfa
215. 1373 cubeshepherd
215. 1373 dnguyen2204
217. 1372 Casper A.
218. 1346 Pyra42
219. 1333 skewby_cuber
220. 1321 JustinTimeCuber
221. 1310 SpartanSailor
222. 1300 Schmizee
222. 1300 epride17
224. 1269 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
225. 1268 danvie
226. 1222 Zac04attack
227. 1205 HendrikW
228. 1190 uesyuu
229. 1181 Little Sunrise
230. 1175 WoowyBaby
231. 1171 FastCubeMaster
232. 1167 EdubCubes
233. 1160 PotatoesAreUs
234. 1153 Ghost Cuber
235. 1152 Guilhermehrc
236. 1147 [email protected]
237. 1145 PingPongCuber
238. 1141 camcuber
239. 1134 [email protected]
240. 1111 thatkid
241. 1110 Deri Nata Wijaya
242. 1108 ThatLucas
243. 1106 Pixaler
244. 1091 Teh Keng Foo
245. 1072 KingCobble29
246. 1063 DailyCuber
246. 1063 B-cubes
248. 1062 zwhite
249. 1055 Kit Clement
249. 1055 Moreno van Rooijen
251. 1054 xbrandationx
252. 1050 oskarinn
253. 1043 qaz
254. 1042 Lachlan Stephens
255. 1038 Djangovend
255. 1038 Alexis1011
257. 1037 yovliporat
258. 1020 smackbadatskewb
259. 1017 DonovanTheCool
260. 1015 arquillian
261. 1010 Mcuber5
261. 1010 Aman Kamath
263. 1002 JakeKlassen
264. 1000 miasponseller
265. 979 BenGotts
266. 972 TheCube4226
267. 963 Iconic cuber
268. 959 The Cubinator
269. 956 One Wheel
270. 950 mista
271. 936 Brayden Adams
272. 931 Astral Cubing
273. 925 Matt Hudon
274. 916 Kal-Flo
275. 915 Rubiksdude4144
276. 910 Mark Boyanowski
276. 910 Caleb Arnette
278. 909 cuber-26
278. 909 MTOBEIYF
280. 899 jake.levine
281. 896 Nikhil Soares
282. 893 Bubbagrub
283. 884 leomannen
284. 876 M O
285. 871 Cubeology
286. 867 [email protected]
287. 865 Nayano
288. 863 AlwinR
288. 863 MegaminxMan
290. 860 yudo.r
291. 858 JJonesUK
292. 848 bilbo07
293. 844 vilkkuti25
294. 843 NicoCuber1
295. 842 Micah Morrison
296. 836 Metallic Silver
296. 836 Cuberstache
298. 834 oliviervlcube
299. 829 Henry Lipka
300. 826 LowSkill
301. 811 asiahyoo1997
302. 810 elimescube
303. 808 monstercuber
304. 804 pizzacrust
305. 797 Cubing5life
306. 794 u Cube
307. 791 pjk
308. 789 Kymlikespotatoes12105
309. 786 The Blockhead
310. 776 chriscuber123
311. 758 Zagros
312. 755 KingCanyon
313. 754 Andrew_Douzenis
314. 751 Axepick06
315. 748 kahvipelle123
315. 748 Tristan Chua Yong
317. 747 LoiteringCuber
318. 739 tigermaxi
319. 736 LukeBrunsvold
320. 726 Nard Cubes
321. 723 theos
322. 721 RapsinSix
322. 721 3x3x5
324. 719 dycocubix
325. 717 boby_okta
326. 714 Owen Morrison
327. 713 sqAree
328. 687 LambdaPi
329. 684 bacyril
330. 674 Ernest Fowler
331. 673 [email protected]
331. 673 mikiwow123
333. 672 RifleCat
334. 665 MathNoobz
335. 652 THowlett
335. 652 The Cubing Fanatic
337. 649 oliver sitja sichel
338. 640 jihu1011
339. 638 Mikikajek
340. 636 [email protected]
341. 632 KSNCubed
342. 630 EphraYeem
343. 622 hoebi09
343. 622 SirWaffle
345. 615 Dylan is nub
346. 613 Nitheesh fmc
347. 598 MarixPix
347. 598 nms777
349. 597 Turbo TPS
350. 592 Mateusz Kozioł
350. 592 Caleb/spooderskewb
352. 587 yourmotherfly
352. 587 Rory Dasher
352. 587 cubingpatrol
355. 586 MarkA64
356. 583 Hjerpower
357. 581 Cubinwitdapizza
358. 577 typeman5
359. 576 gustavw02
360. 574 Pranav Prabhu
361. 566 bgcatfan
362. 564 Milesb95
363. 563 freshcuber.de
364. 559 SM cubing
365. 558 ngmh
366. 545 jronge94
366. 545 kumato
368. 542 tolgakantarci
369. 541 sasha_dev
370. 538 OriEy
371. 537 LYZ
372. 536 nevinscph
373. 525 Trexrush1
374. 524 Christian Foyle
375. 517 Islam Kitiev
376. 515 PugCuber
376. 515 dschieses
378. 514 Imran Rahman
379. 511 Michael123
380. 510 Arnav13
381. 508 connor132435
382. 507 TheKravCuber
383. 506 giorgi
384. 503 avshalom
384. 503 xXflesstosub10Xx
386. 502 Emir Yusuf
387. 501 Phraser_918
388. 495 Zman04
389. 494 qwer13
390. 491 Jacck
391. 490 F0ggyB0y
391. 490 johnstond
391. 490 F2LSkip
394. 483 CJK
395. 479 lccho
396. 471 hotufos
397. 470 AlanenSebastian
398. 469 Wriiglly
399. 466 kick
400. 463 Jaycubes
401. 457 BandedCubing101
401. 457 Awder
403. 455 Cpimtong
404. 450 bhoffman492
405. 449 Alea
406. 448 fortissim2
407. 445 KrokosB
408. 444 M1n1turtl3
409. 442 Lux
409. 442 ElectricDoodie
411. 436 Babcga
411. 436 MatsBergsten
413. 434 samr
414. 433 markdlei
415. 431 BraydenTheCuber
416. 430 pd159
417. 429 Ethan Horspool
418. 427 Erik
419. 422 Brizzle
419. 422 Wabbly
421. 421 Jami Viljanen
422. 420 ABadRubiksSolver
423. 419 LolTreeMan
423. 419 lego303
425. 418 minnow
426. 416 Theo Leinad
427. 413 MikaSmulders
428. 410 george dunners
429. 408 GioccioCuber
429. 408 VTCubers
431. 407 Elvin Thorsen
432. 403 Poketube6681
433. 402 Stubbi
433. 402 redoxxy
435. 401 Simon G
436. 399 鄧南英
437. 395 UnknownCuber
437. 395 gabrielw
439. 391 Josh5271
440. 390 mrjames113083
441. 385 dean_clockisthebestevent
442. 384 BMcCl1
442. 384 Matthew d
442. 384 BrianJ
445. 379 Ianwubby
446. 375 Kestin02
446. 375 daniel678
448. 374 ditto_64
449. 373 Puggins1
450. 369 WorldoBlocks
451. 368 MrLunarWolf
452. 367 AriIsSleeping
452. 367 deadcat
454. 366 Comvat
455. 365 JChambers13
456. 364 Apolo
457. 359 Lennonade10
458. 356 lucas
459. 355 [email protected]
460. 351 Nazib
461. 350 toinou06cubing
462. 347 CubicCubes
463. 346 the best d1mnd
463. 346 TheTylerDean
465. 339 Teeboo
466. 335 MLGCubez
467. 331 cubiversecube
467. 331 SirVivor
469. 328 CaptainCuber
470. 321 JC Cuber
471. 319 CraZZ CFOP
471. 319 Mageminx
473. 317 taco_schell
474. 316 goidlon
475. 314 ostrich001
475. 314 [email protected]
477. 312 twoj_stary_pijany
478. 310 greentgoatgal
479. 308 HLCubing
480. 307 Competition Cuber
481. 306 SloMo Cubing
482. 304 YoAkshYo
483. 303 CorwinCubes
484. 301 NarenRameshB
485. 300 [email protected]
486. 297 ColorfulPockets
487. 295 mvpcuber47
488. 294 [email protected]
489. 293 HugaCuba
490. 286 Nam Dank the Tank
491. 284 Rocketcubing
491. 284 revAldoabedram
493. 276 Mate Kepes
494. 274 Sixstringcal
495. 271 John123
495. 271 cytokid101
497. 267 big_moe5
498. 266 ftRouxles
499. 265 TrueONCE
500. 263 Skittleskp
501. 261 Billabob
502. 260 genius0717
503. 259 HooverCuber
503. 259 L1amDaBestest
505. 258 read
506. 257 Mbozcan
507. 255 denthebro
507. 255 Myko
507. 255 mande
510. 254 Burnsy101
511. 253 Praneel710
512. 248 rubik2005
513. 247 HighQualityCollection
513. 247 wearephamily1719
515. 242 PetrusQuber
515. 242 VDel_234_
517. 241 Janav Gupta
517. 241 MrCuberLP
517. 241 Puzzler
520. 238 Thelegend12
521. 234 frosty_cuber
522. 233 2019DWYE01
523. 231 keebruce
523. 231 lifeinpablo
525. 230 Kered
525. 230 jherzy jhay dela cruz
527. 229 HydroCubing
528. 228 Pratyush Manas
529. 227 Lewis
529. 227 Skullush
529. 227 Foreright
532. 226 kainos
532. 226 cuber3141592
534. 225 Candycaine101
534. 225 cubesrawesome
534. 225 BenChristman1
537. 221 Lucas.D
538. 220 acchyutjolly26
539. 217 Bonkashi
540. 216 angry broom
540. 216 Tanay Kapadia
540. 216 jakgun0130
543. 214 TomTheCuber101
543. 214 EJCubed
545. 213 craccho
545. 213 [email protected]
545. 213 Adweehun
548. 212 MK
549. 210 dmcuber818
550. 209 [email protected]
551. 208 PeterH2N
551. 208 Coeur de feu
551. 208 borjan baboski
554. 207 TheOcarinaCuber
554. 207 Nohagtrede
554. 207 Vraj95Soni
557. 206 qT Tp
558. 204 FlipKing_Cubes
558. 204 andrew032011
560. 203 Jozo_Berk
560. 203 Supercuber
562. 202 lego9999
563. 201 schapel
563. 201 CubingCrazy
565. 199 [email protected]
566. 198 kirito
567. 197 Kuzniok
567. 197 PlayFun555
569. 196 [email protected]
569. 196 Ayan2005
571. 195 OHboi
572. 194 Ben Kirby
573. 193 CurlyFries
573. 193 popov18
575. 191 Elo13
575. 191 Jbacboy
577. 190 Mattias Uvesten
578. 185 Leo Annett
578. 185 Ali161102
578. 185 Rubadcar
578. 185 Nicole2w
578. 185 eeshanzele
583. 183 TommyC
584. 182 FaTyl
584. 182 petrudc
586. 181 Platosha
587. 180 Quinson
587. 180 steve1329
587. 180 blacksanta
590. 179 sixCheese
590. 179 Reizii_
590. 179 hejhej
593. 178 yashb
593. 178 czer123
593. 178 d4m1no
593. 178 Jan
597. 176 Jonasrox09
597. 176 h2f
597. 176 [email protected]
597. 176 ANGRYBROOM
601. 175 Myachii
602. 174 teboecubes
603. 173 Loic Chiang
604. 172 SnappyCuber
605. 171 1234
605. 171 Ikachan
605. 171 irrrlrvant
608. 170 Madhav-Mukund
608. 170 Kejepsi
608. 170 kayano
611. 169 kji269
611. 169 Daniel Johnson
611. 169 ConorSheridan
611. 169 Aoden Teo
615. 167 CalamityCubes
615. 167 Alex Niedland
615. 167 TheBreadCuber
615. 167 [email protected]
619. 166 Mwaha
620. 165 Theolodger
620. 165 Austin Henry
620. 165 Jaime CG
623. 164 Jaco Momberg
623. 164 E-Cuber
623. 164 Christopher_Cabrera
626. 163 derek
627. 162 TommyCherry
628. 161 Matthew
629. 160 lumes2121
629. 160 janelle
629. 160 brunofclima
629. 160 gavinz
633. 159 RyuKagamine
633. 159 Dillyweed
635. 158 T á
635. 158 Brodog
637. 157 Awesomely Fast Cuber
638. 156 Aerospry
638. 156 оддодоододдо
638. 156 Nico135brd
641. 155 tanmay.negi2
642. 154 DSauce
642. 154 [email protected]
644. 152 blitey
644. 152 DanielStead03865
644. 152 RyanP12
644. 152 Jeann
648. 151 Katiedavies3103
649. 150 KERRIGAN
650. 148 matthew smith
650. 148 Ivan95
652. 147 Bonmon2
652. 147 Djangodie
652. 147 Jacob F
655. 146 MJCuber05
655. 146 D1zzy
655. 146 Shaun Mack
658. 142 Tak
659. 141 Blade616
660. 140 roarofthelion1
660. 140 scarrillo_cuber
662. 139 joshsailscga
662. 139 Hargun02
664. 138 dnics2000
664. 138 RamenNoodles
664. 138 xander3
664. 138 Ordway Persyn
668. 136 znay
669. 135 DallasCuber
670. 134 ProStar
670. 134 Jiaqi Wu
672. 133 d3r3k
673. 132 GabGab
673. 132 a person
675. 131 Raymond Luo
675. 131 SashaSvetov
675. 131 elliottk_
678. 130 Rodzki04
678. 130 Doofnoofer
680. 129 Gašper Potočnik
680. 129 Mateusz.K
682. 128 Zach
682. 128 MarineCuber
682. 128 Juan Peralta
682. 128 MajorBaccs
686. 127 ChacheeC
687. 126 Zafimi
687. 126 Cube to Cube
687. 126 merpell
687. 126 [email protected]
691. 125 nichols_8
691. 125 Nordcubing
693. 124 pyrasphynx
693. 124 zhangcy
695. 123 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
696. 122 TooBoredToThink
697. 121 Liam Turner056
698. 120 FishTalons
699. 119 PredtherCuber
700. 118 TeddyCubes
700. 118 mikolaj
702. 117 Fredrick
702. 117 bmxcraze5
702. 117 matt boeren
702. 117 L--Sergio
706. 116 Evan W
706. 116 bam1217
706. 116 Doglover2140
706. 116 mhcubergamer
710. 115 allanboss131
711. 114 Harkaran
712. 113 Bertus
712. 113 Dragos Cadariu
712. 113 Jonnydacuber
712. 113 SuperCheese
716. 112 savagecabbage1928
716. 112 vinylc2h3
718. 111 EdubCubing1
718. 111 Nicholas Kang
718. 111 Qman710
721. 110 Electrical Cubing
721. 110 Wish Lin
721. 110 destin_shulfer
724. 109 Pa_uL
724. 109 TasseRasse
724. 109 jsgamemaker
724. 109 ZZ'er
728. 108 Dr.Cubic
728. 108 RobinCube
730. 107 VPCuber
731. 106 Deadloxz
731. 106 [email protected]
733. 104 L1me
733. 104 Llewelys
735. 103 Lennon Dorsey
735. 103 g2i7l
735. 103 Ace Force 18
735. 103 Paperninja
735. 103 Cubizu
740. 102 Coolguy28879
740. 102 NASCARDude25
740. 102 Andrew Luo
743. 101 ImmolatedMarmoset
744. 100 sporteisvogel
744. 100 Ag2005
744. 100 zhziong
747. 99 Sidharth Sudhir
747. 99 agarwaltanish10
749. 97 Diving Cuber
750. 95 HusinKhlif
751. 94 AndrewLuo369
751. 94 capcubeing
751. 94 [email protected]
751. 94 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
755. 93 SU cuber
756. 92 CJCubing
756. 92 kilwap147
756. 92 luisrotzoll
759. 91 Destin.S
760. 90 curiousity2575
761. 89 Edwardtw92
761. 89 GarethBert11
761. 89 SkyFoXx
764. 88 JailtonMendes
765. 87 SonofRonan
765. 87 Xtreme Cuber
765. 87 Zimo
768. 86 hadofhfo
768. 86 bandi72006
768. 86 Equivocal_
768. 86 EDcubes
768. 86 J6642
773. 85 ridlzz1
773. 85 hyperbannanas
773. 85 poleszczuk
776. 84 Aleki
776. 84 ImPaulPCG
776. 84 Worm 09624
776. 84 TimoSimurka
780. 83 Thecubingboy226
780. 83 Cuber21
780. 83 midnightcuberx
783. 81 Prashant Saran
783. 81 [email protected]
785. 80 iLarryTheOneLung
785. 80 Roberts
787. 79 AhmetYG
788. 78 MeshuggahX
788. 78 DumplingMaster
788. 78 icarneiro
788. 78 Sakiswi
788. 78 Thrasher989
793. 77 Elysian_Hunter
793. 77 Reizii
795. 76 StageV
795. 76 lukas
797. 75 [email protected]
797. 75 Sumanth thota
797. 75 vorherrscher
800. 74 Triangles_are_cubers
800. 74 Bandamo
802. 73 connorlacrosse
802. 73 Numberwhizz 13
804. 72 ligio90
804. 72 tacito
804. 72 Caydoge
807. 71 Bocancube
807. 71 SkateboardSam
809. 70 rlnninja
809. 70 RadicalMacaroni
811. 69 Dominik Unijewski
811. 69 RishiS_15
811. 69 Tokjen
811. 69 CubicChipmunk
815. 68 BLCuber8
815. 68 timmon_
815. 68 juninho29
818. 67 cubingboy226
819. 66 Jeann_Cubes
819. 66 taran.pahuja27
819. 66 alexl
819. 66 Jack
819. 66 Nathanael Robertson
819. 66 kluckyklucky
825. 65 hakatashi
825. 65 qwerty123meme
825. 65 samath
828. 64 bobpk1234
828. 64 [email protected]
828. 64 scylla
828. 64 Aryan S
828. 64 tyrantcubes
833. 63 angetheman179
833. 63 Ojas03
835. 62 Numberwhizz
836. 61 PotElliot
837. 60 rubyakdks kube
838. 59 Brayden Gilland
838. 59 hollower147
840. 58 Biswa
840. 58 AegisSharp
842. 57 Animaginarytale
842. 57 WillyTheWizard
842. 57 TigaJun
842. 57 Tusef
842. 57 JJ2MC
847. 55 Ciparo
847. 55 Luan.Mendes
849. 54 Elifire12
849. 54 Chiggers
849. 54 SlimeBoost
849. 54 Jamesbehrle
849. 54 13janderson
849. 54 PiEquals3.14
849. 54 Julie Stouder
856. 53 Edcubes13
856. 53 Nyapuhyapu
858. 52 Aadivishnu Gajendra
859. 51 JL Cubing
859. 51 Bamboo Cuber
859. 51 Dean5276
859. 51 Lapse.
859. 51 BerserkFrog
864. 50 squidgecubing
864. 50 commondave
864. 50 knightron0
867. 49 samalexis
867. 49 L4ura12
869. 48 dandreev
869. 48 ProximaCuber
869. 48 GalaxyCuber
872. 47 aidan810
873. 46 skewbercuber
873. 46 SoaringAscent
873. 46 chunky
876. 45 Tperm321
876. 45 DP Cuber
876. 45 Master_Disaster
879. 44 NolanDoes2x2
879. 44 VTCubers99
879. 44 asadreddevil
882. 43 Gad3
882. 43 lesliesampson
882. 43 CubiBubi
885. 42 Twifty
885. 42 X cuber
885. 42 MarkyGames7
885. 42 xLodestar
885. 42 CubingDoggo
890. 41 Y-Perm
890. 41 Sue Doenim
892. 40 Toti Moragas
892. 40 timmon
892. 40 abeer1428
892. 40 jjnuech333
892. 40 SlowCuber
892. 40 TheKingOfTheDarkSide
898. 39 Clawclaudie
898. 39 Justin Miner
898. 39 MEF227
898. 39 five_yodas
902. 38 Schmidt
902. 38 Sabbir Hossain Soad
904. 37 ThomasJE
904. 37 ecuber57
904. 37 RinjiChan
904. 37 patriotdave
908. 36 Tahir
908. 36 Skewber5689
910. 35 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
910. 35 SiddhantChandra
912. 34 DaanKentrop
912. 34 jam66150
912. 34 William Bate
912. 34 G0ingInsqne
916. 33 GC1998
916. 33 [email protected]
916. 33 alki_sidossis
916. 33 PrincessNox
920. 32 Lykos
920. 32 IsoSpandy
920. 32 Andreas5204
920. 32 speedcubingtips.eu
924. 31 NKCubes
924. 31 solomon_
924. 31 ToasterCoaster
924. 31 PikachuPlayz_MC
928. 30 jalom12
928. 30 roosfan22
928. 30 zman
931. 29 SamG746
931. 29 V-Cube4 
931. 29 TristianCuber
934. 28 Stefan173
934. 28 Codanovia
934. 28 JannisGrün
937. 27 VTCubersHub
937. 27 Caleb111
937. 27 cfopboy
937. 27 cougarscratch
937. 27 shedever
937. 27 rodriguize
937. 27 abhishekvermasg
944. 26 gangsta_gingerdoggo
944. 26 adsuri
944. 26 TylerBur
944. 26 VisionDLX
944. 26 omg cuber
944. 26 Sumit
950. 25 AnubhavDcuber
950. 25 The Cubix
950. 25 GG
950. 25 Mahesh Raja
954. 24 PxCubing
954. 24 ramfylall
956. 22 Ammar.Cuber
956. 22 AiZen
956. 22 Reddy
956. 22 martito101
956. 22 imDayan
956. 22 Noahsayshi
962. 21 Quber43
962. 21 speedcuber342005
962. 21 Professor Cubic-Cuber
962. 21 arbivara
962. 21 bigballerstatus
962. 21 Josephtdm
962. 21 Xauxage
962. 21 JaykdaBeast
970. 20 ShadowPrince79
970. 20 Mia
970. 20 kmack03
970. 20 dzhuli02
974. 19 Adityathecuber
974. 19 Joust
974. 19 Sg12000860
974. 19 grelodthekind
974. 19 147Cubing
974. 19 Cornertwist
974. 19 Isaac Elliott
974. 19 It's Adi
982. 18 Pi
982. 18 Eligora
982. 18 Yeeting Cuber
982. 18 yeah
986. 17 Anthem
986. 17 [email protected]
986. 17 YubNub
986. 17 I'm not rouxd
986. 17 SurQ
986. 17 Bart Van Eynde
986. 17 SolidJoltBlue
993. 16 KhaosCubes
993. 16 shawnbyday
993. 16 TheTwelvanglanCuber
993. 16 CodingCuber
993. 16 ThanosCar
998. 15 klayklaycubing5
998. 15 ItsSnazzle
998. 15 Atomix
998. 15 Nikola0Car
998. 15 Cubeguy11
998. 15 RouxUser_69420
998. 15 aarush vasanadu
998. 15 Pedro Ruthielmo
1006. 14 Pillowytuba9951
1006. 14 Etotheipi
1006. 14 TJSteel
1006. 14 floweringmywaters
1006. 14 Tetraminx&Mosaix
1006. 14 Davidson
1006. 14 aarush
1013. 13 Rubika37-021204
1013. 13 WhiteShadow747
1013. 13 oneshot
1013. 13 Jennswans
1013. 13 Cubeorithms
1013. 13 Greycube
1013. 13 Cubey_Boi
1013. 13 JustAnotherCuber
1013. 13 Hayden Zeagler
1022. 12 bliss266
1022. 12 mIcHaeL nguYeN
1022. 12 Artemissimo
1022. 12 King.cubing
1022. 12 CroKingFreddy_Cuber
1022. 12 Predator
1022. 12 GWCuber
1022. 12 SN Cuber
1022. 12 V.ASHOK
1022. 12 jjcuber
1022. 12 MAD CUBER
1022. 12 Qunima
1034. 11 overdoseoftoast
1034. 11 Natemophi
1034. 11 Sorizzz
1034. 11 RKBcubes
1034. 11 Sonicroux15
1039. 10 HKspeed.com
1039. 10 CRNils
1039. 10 Sovereign49
1039. 10 Stephen
1039. 10 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
1039. 10 Sanguine
1045. 9 Mad Cuber
1045. 9 MalaclypseTY
1045. 9 Mr_Tiger420
1045. 9 Dora cubing
1045. 9 [email protected]
1050. 8 rouxnscape
1050. 8 jjcuber22
1050. 8 memer
1050. 8 Sharkzy
1050. 8 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
1050. 8 thegreenbush
1056. 7 isaac23
1056. 7 Mr. Kholster
1056. 7 Binary
1056. 7 Cube-aroo
1056. 7 Alex Benham
1056. 7 Gourav Mukherjee
1056. 7 AlivebatsOrb6
1063. 6 lilhotpocket.sr
1063. 6 robo324
1063. 6 Archie Rabett
1063. 6 Louis_M_Oliver
1063. 6 aadhil zaman
1063. 6 Gummar
1063. 6 aerocube
1063. 6 chase
1063. 6 TripleSCuber
1063. 6 joathanmaster2
1063. 6 pop23
1063. 6 3x3 Loser
1063. 6 Charlene Palafox
1076. 5 Yoda14159
1076. 5 oofingbad
1076. 5 FishMars
1076. 5 NEONCUBES
1076. 5 skewber13
1076. 5 draven800909
1076. 5 Rcuber
1076. 5 AndrewPeterBrookes
1076. 5 yes
1076. 5 KillerCuber
1076. 5 Pabebe
1076. 5 Nora Kepes
1076. 5 Vim
1089. 4 AmanRio
1089. 4 SDF38
1089. 4 Akgcuber
1089. 4 151
1089. 4 CubeRex
1089. 4 COCOspeedcubing
1089. 4 tankpillow
1089. 4 cubingboy09203
1089. 4 Binary01_
1089. 4 Atomixcc
1089. 4 thor1
1089. 4 TheYellowCross
1089. 4 jmfcomo
1089. 4 Niftyboy
1089. 4 eff82
1089. 4 neymarko11



*4x4x4* (698)

1. 6317 cuberkid10
2. 6116 ichcubegern
3. 5886 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4. 5458 jancsi02
5. 5389 MrKuba600
6. 4989 Shadowjockey
7. 4899 thecubingwizard
8. 4790 G2013
9. 4737 MCuber
10. 4674 Luke Garrett
11. 4620 tJardigradHe
12. 4560 DGCubes
13. 4088 abunickabhi
14. 4033 Khairur Rachim
15. 4005 Ontricus
16. 3990 BradenTheMagician
17. 3979 xyzzy
18. 3935 AidanNoogie
19. 3848 Sean Hartman
20. 3718 Keenan Johnson
21. 3674 JoXCuber
22. 3631 V.Kochergin
23. 3604 João Vinicius
24. 3543 NewoMinx
25. 3475 Dylan Swarts
26. 3437 Coinman_
27. 3410 20luky3
28. 3380 HawaiiLife745
29. 3278 MattP98
30. 3112 sigalig
31. 3046 RileyN23
32. 2990 TheNoobCuber
33. 2965 swankfukinc
34. 2949 fun at the joy
35. 2927 Zeke Mackay
36. 2886 Clément B.
37. 2831 Fred Lang
38. 2740 Toothcraver55
39. 2733 PokeCubes
40. 2677 Cheng
41. 2659 2017LAMB06
42. 2637 Michael DeLaRosa
43. 2622 riz3ndrr
44. 2603 boroc226han
45. 2572 Cooki348
46. 2441 Aleksandar Dukleski
47. 2399 Logan
48. 2370 DhruvA
49. 2333 Kerry_Creech
50. 2304 mihnea3000
51. 2294 MichaelNielsen
52. 2290 turtwig
53. 2287 topppits
54. 2251 trav1
55. 2241 BradyCubes08
56. 2238 Liam Wadek
57. 2145 Glomnipotent
58. 2139 begiuli65
59. 2062 ARandomCuber
60. 2010 whatshisbucket
61. 2009 Marcus Siu
62. 2006 John Benwell
63. 1971 Magdamini
64. 1958 Dream Cubing
65. 1932 CubicOreo
66. 1903 DesertWolf
67. 1850 m24816
68. 1845 UnknownCanvas
69. 1835 colegemuth
70. 1833 brad711
71. 1818 Jscuber
72. 1775 sleipnir
73. 1764 typo56
74. 1757 Neb
75. 1711 NathanaelCubes
76. 1699 Rollercoasterben
77. 1658 gutte02
78. 1657 niclas.mach
79. 1641 Marco21
80. 1640 BiscutDNF
81. 1625 BleachedTurtle
82. 1606 wuque man
83. 1564 aaron paskow
84. 1559 CubicPickle
85. 1527 2016LAIL01
86. 1482 Torch
87. 1481 yjko
88. 1462 abhijat
89. 1446 Sub1Hour
90. 1443 nikodem.rudy
91. 1438 jaysammey777
92. 1400 Laura
93. 1386 Petri Krzywacki
94. 1376 Connor Yungbluth
95. 1374 Axel Lönnstedt
96. 1368 Keroma12
97. 1342 Antto Pitkänen
98. 1337 RandomPerson84
99. 1333 TheodorNordstrand
100. 1323 InlandEmpireCuber
101. 1317 lejitcuber
102. 1286 OJ Cubing
103. 1266 Elf
104. 1240 OwenB
105. 1228 bennettstouder
106. 1202 VJW
106. 1202 VIBE_ZT
108. 1201 d2polld
109. 1196 JakubDrobny
109. 1196 One Wheel
111. 1188 thatkid
112. 1163 Natanael
113. 1161 milo black
114. 1143 Turkey vld
115. 1139 YouCubing
116. 1137 TipsterTrickster
117. 1129 YoniStrass
118. 1115 Helmer Ewert
119. 1112 dollarstorecubes
120. 1110 Nikhil George
121. 1108 jackeyguy
122. 1092 AlphaCam625
123. 1087 asacuber
124. 1085 T1_M0
125. 1069 Sameer Aggarwal
126. 1050 [email protected]
127. 1048 Manatee 10235
128. 1045 DiscolouredWenis
129. 1044 ican97
130. 1043 tavery343
131. 1035 zhata
132. 1034 Parke187
133. 1026 Koen van Aller
134. 1021 dat1asiandude
135. 1014 TheDubDubJr
136. 993 Michał Krasowski
137. 991 Valken
138. 990 David ep
139. 981 Mike Hughey
140. 960 MartinN13
141. 953 SpeedCubeReview
142. 951 Isaac Latta
143. 934 JackPfeifer
144. 933 parkertrager
145. 927 SpartanSailor
146. 913 Nicos
147. 882 Infraredlizards
148. 850 jake.levine
149. 840 Legomanz
150. 835 elimescube
151. 826 Trig0n
152. 825 uesyuu
153. 821 skewber10
154. 802 epride17
155. 800 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
156. 794 Underwatercuber
157. 782 thembldlord
158. 774 PotatoesAreUs
159. 772 speedcube.insta
160. 767 Allagos
161. 753 obelisk477
162. 751 Little Sunrise
162. 751 Tommy Kiprillis
164. 736 Last Layer King
165. 732 arquillian
166. 725 Nutybaconator
167. 719 [email protected]
168. 715 pjk
169. 709 PingPongCuber
170. 708 Cuz Red
171. 707 Mark Boyanowski
172. 706 nevinscph
173. 700 Wilhelm
174. 695 remopihel
175. 663 ThatLucas
176. 660 AdrianCubing
177. 650 tc kruber
178. 647 Pyra42
179. 631 bacyril
180. 623 GTGil
181. 615 Julio974
182. 602 jvier
183. 600 Alpha cuber
184. 596 Chris Van Der Brink
184. 596 Coneman
186. 587 Mcuber5
187. 585 Varun Mohanraj
188. 579 Cubeology
189. 570 Jmuncuber
189. 570 vedroboev
191. 566 Kylegadj
192. 549 Henry Lipka
192. 549 zwhite
194. 537 AlwinR
195. 522 cubeshepherd
196. 517 skewby_cuber
196. 517 OriEy
198. 513 asiahyoo1997
199. 511 camcuber
200. 510 oskarinn
201. 507 Ian Pang
202. 497 Sowrduk
202. 497 Utkarsh Ashar
204. 491 EdubCubes
205. 490 CubingwithChris
206. 488 Casper A.
207. 483 cuber-26
208. 479 speedcuber71
209. 475 Zach Clark
210. 472 theos
211. 471 Kymlikespotatoes12105
211. 471 Tristan Chua Yong
213. 467 Jonah Jarvis
214. 465 danvie
215. 460 Mateusz Kozioł
215. 460 Teh Keng Foo
217. 459 SimonK
217. 459 NoProblemCubing
219. 456 Billybong378
219. 456 smackbadatskewb
221. 455 leudcfa
222. 454 hopelessdove
223. 452 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
224. 447 mikiwow123
225. 439 weatherman223
226. 438 SpiFunTastic
227. 433 kahvipelle123
228. 432 Owen Morrison
229. 430 Nayano
229. 430 TheCube4226
231. 426 pizzacrust
232. 421 cubingpatrol
233. 419 oliviervlcube
234. 414 Matt Hudon
235. 412 Ethan Horspool
236. 409 yudo.r
237. 405 mrjames113083
238. 404 Nihahhat
239. 402 Angry_Mob
239. 402 Juicejam
241. 401 freshcuber.de
242. 398 audiophile121
243. 386 Emir Yusuf
244. 384 gustavw02
245. 383 LoiteringCuber
246. 381 dschieses
247. 378 JJonesUK
247. 378 MarixPix
249. 375 Jacck
250. 370 MatsBergsten
251. 364 SirWaffle
251. 364 Alea
253. 361 Abhi
253. 361 Rubiksdude4144
255. 358 LYZ
256. 346 M O
257. 345 DailyCuber
258. 340 Christian Foyle
259. 339 eyeball321
260. 338 BenGotts
261. 336 ExultantCarn
262. 335 jihu1011
263. 328 jason3141
264. 320 Kestin02
265. 319 The Blockhead
266. 318 Micah Morrison
266. 318 Nikhil Soares
268. 315 miasponseller
269. 310 leomannen
270. 307 Guilhermehrc
271. 303 RapsinSix
272. 302 monstercuber
273. 300 Astral Cubing
274. 297 Hjerpower
274. 297 Pixaler
276. 295 Zagros
277. 292 Islam Kitiev
278. 289 Erik
279. 287 THowlett
280. 285 HendrikW
280. 285 sascholeks
280. 285 MikaSmulders
280. 285 Cpimtong
284. 283 Schmizee
285. 282 markdlei
286. 278 redoxxy
287. 271 MegaminxMan
288. 267 samr
289. 263 dycocubix
290. 262 Awder
291. 257 LolTreeMan
291. 257 Comvat
293. 254 Stubbi
294. 253 JustinTimeCuber
294. 253 Iconic cuber
294. 253 Josh5271
297. 249 dhafin
298. 246 KSNCubed
299. 244 hotufos
300. 243 Bogdan
300. 243 Imran Rahman
302. 240 buzzteam4
303. 239 MrLunarWolf
304. 236 The Cubinator
305. 233 jronge94
306. 232 Turbo TPS
306. 232 AlanenSebastian
306. 232 DonovanTheCool
309. 231 TheCubingAddict980
309. 231 yovliporat
311. 229 ostrich001
312. 227 johnstond
312. 227 qaz
314. 226 Ianwubby
315. 225 chriscuber123
315. 225 Awesomesaucer
317. 224 Simon G
317. 224 Mageminx
317. 224 CJK
320. 222 Lvl9001Wizard
321. 221 ngmh
322. 213 CubingCrazy
323. 211 kumato
324. 210 Kit Clement
325. 209 HugaCuba
326. 207 F2LSkip
327. 204 wearephamily1719
328. 202 qwer13
329. 201 xXflesstosub10Xx
329. 201 LowSkill
331. 200 Mikikajek
331. 200 lego303
331. 200 Bubbagrub
334. 199 Lennonade10
334. 199 2019DWYE01
336. 198 Brayden Adams
337. 195 greentgoatgal
338. 194 Color Cuber
339. 193 [email protected]
340. 189 Zman04
340. 189 RyuKagamine
342. 186 lucas
342. 186 Cuberstache
344. 185 Thelegend12
345. 184 vilkkuti25
346. 181 F0ggyB0y
347. 179 CaptainCuber
347. 179 bilbo07
347. 179 kainos
350. 178 FlipKing_Cubes
350. 178 Matthew d
352. 176 cytokid101
353. 173 [email protected]
354. 172 pd159
354. 172 Lachlan Stephens
356. 171 qT Tp
357. 170 BMcCl1
358. 169 HooverCuber
359. 168 Rory Dasher
360. 167 mvpcuber47
360. 167 L1amDaBestest
362. 165 TheKravCuber
362. 165 cuber3141592
364. 158 Lucas.D
364. 158 Babcga
364. 158 KingCanyon
367. 154 Kered
368. 152 NicoCuber1
369. 151 Mate Kepes
370. 148 Moreno van Rooijen
370. 148 Arnav13
370. 148 boby_okta
373. 143 Cubinwitdapizza
373. 143 MTOBEIYF
375. 142 cubiversecube
376. 141 xpoes
377. 139 Dylan is nub
378. 138 Metallic Silver
379. 136 HighQualityCollection
380. 135 nms777
381. 134 kilwap147
381. 134 gabrielw
383. 133 sqAree
383. 133 JChambers13
383. 133 PeterH2N
386. 132 dmcuber818
386. 132 Nicole2w
388. 130 Competition Cuber
389. 127 jakgun0130
389. 127 PugCuber
391. 125 [email protected]
392. 124 Christopher_Cabrera
392. 124 Jbacboy
394. 123 M1n1turtl3
394. 123 CurlyFries
394. 123 avshalom
397. 122 BrianJ
397. 122 TheOcarinaCuber
399. 120 u Cube
399. 120 TommyCherry
401. 119 acchyutjolly26
401. 119 Bonmon2
401. 119 Ali161102
404. 118 Doofnoofer
405. 117 Ikachan
406. 115 LukeBrunsvold
407. 114 Pranav Prabhu
407. 114 Nico135brd
409. 112 KERRIGAN
409. 112 Dillyweed
409. 112 [email protected]
412. 111 petrudc
412. 111 lumes2121
412. 111 Mattias Uvesten
415. 110 HLCubing
416. 108 taco_schell
416. 108 WorldoBlocks
416. 108 Tak
416. 108 dnguyen2204
420. 106 SashaSvetov
420. 106 blitey
422. 104 Myachii
422. 104 The Cubing Fanatic
424. 103 BenChristman1
424. 103 Pa_uL
424. 103 lccho
427. 102 Jozo_Berk
427. 102 VDel_234_
429. 101 the best d1mnd
430. 100 Ivan95
430. 100 Elvin Thorsen
430. 100 kayano
433. 99 JMHCubed
433. 99 Ghost Cuber
435. 98 d4m1no
436. 97 B-cubes
437. 96 Qman710
437. 96 Katiedavies3103
437. 96 SirVivor
440. 95 [email protected]
440. 95 Ordway Persyn
442. 94 L1me
442. 94 Djangodie
442. 94 Mbozcan
445. 93 tigermaxi
446. 92 EJCubed
446. 92 RifleCat
448. 90 ABadRubiksSolver
448. 90 mikolaj
450. 89 jherzy jhay dela cruz
450. 89 oliver sitja sichel
450. 89 Alex Niedland
450. 89 sporteisvogel
454. 88 Skullush
455. 86 Kuzniok
455. 86 Doglover2140
455. 86 KrokosB
458. 85 Richie72
459. 84 vinylc2h3
460. 83 BraydenTheCuber
460. 83 twoj_stary_pijany
460. 83 toinou06cubing
460. 83 Zimo
464. 82 goidlon
464. 82 matthew smith
466. 80 hoebi09
466. 80 [email protected]
468. 79 a person
469. 77 PlayFun555
469. 77 Rocketcubing
469. 77 BandedCubing101
469. 77 Jan
469. 77 Matthew
474. 76 Rubadcar
474. 76 angry broom
476. 75 Jonnydacuber
476. 75 Djangovend
476. 75 Sixstringcal
479. 74 midnightcuberx
479. 74 Adweehun
479. 74 popov18
482. 73 Kejepsi
483. 72 Letmeinpls
483. 72 Zafimi
483. 72 KingCobble29
483. 72 Burnsy101
483. 72 Skittleskp
488. 71 bhoffman492
488. 71 Dragos Cadariu
490. 69 nichols_8
490. 69 Skewber5689
490. 69 mande
493. 68 TasseRasse
493. 68 TheTylerDean
493. 68 scarrillo_cuber
496. 67 Austin Henry
496. 67 Ami4747
498. 66 2018JAIN01
498. 66 Dr.Cubic
498. 66 ANGRYBROOM
501. 65 Jamesbehrle
501. 65 destin_shulfer
503. 63 Lewis
503. 63 Kal-Flo
503. 63 yashb
506. 62 Trexrush1
507. 61 MeshuggahX
507. 61 Wriiglly
507. 61 Caleb Arnette
507. 61 1234
511. 60 CJCubing
512. 59 VTCubers
512. 59 TeddyCubes
512. 59 CorwinCubes
515. 58 derek
515. 58 Reizii_
515. 58 Aadil- ali
518. 56 Xtreme Cuber
519. 55 Immolated-Marmoset
519. 55 Nohagtrede
519. 55 CubicCubes
519. 55 Quinson
523. 54 mista
524. 53 eeshanzele
524. 53 averyja17
526. 52 NASCARDude25
527. 51 typeman5
527. 51 FaTyl
529. 50 Ace Force 18
530. 49 Foreright
530. 49 revaldoah
532. 48 Jami Viljanen
533. 47 [email protected]
533. 47 SloMo Cubing
533. 47 keebruce
533. 47 hejhej
537. 46 teboecubes
537. 46 janelle
537. 46 Destin.S
540. 45 GarethBert11
541. 44 tacito
541. 44 EdubCubing1
541. 44 Jaime CG
544. 42 [email protected]
544. 42 bobpk1234
544. 42 bam1217
544. 42 Jonasrox09
548. 41 MrCuberLP
549. 40 TheBreadCuber
549. 40 SonofRonan
549. 40 JL Cubing
549. 40 RamenNoodles
553. 39 Puzzler
553. 39 JC Cuber
553. 39 Adityathecuber
556. 38 Jaycubes
557. 37 hollower147
557. 37 Bandamo
557. 37 GenTheThief
560. 36 Numberwhizz 13
560. 36 Quber43
560. 36 SoaringAscent
560. 36 d3r3k
564. 35 Elysian_Hunter
564. 35 SuperCheese
564. 35 Brayden Gilland
564. 35 ligio90
568. 34 Nard Cubes
568. 34 Bocancube
568. 34 [email protected]
568. 34 JannisGrün
572. 33 sixCheese
572. 33 FishTalons
572. 33 big_moe5
572. 33 BLCuber8
576. 31 TimoSimurka
576. 31 Cubeorithms
576. 31 Brizzle
579. 30 roosfan22
580. 29 cubesrawesome
581. 28 Reizii
581. 28 Ernest Fowler
581. 28 G0ingInsqne
581. 28 VPCuber
585. 27 Juan Peralta
585. 27 DanielStead03865
585. 27 Nordcubing
585. 27 Aoden Teo
585. 27 Thrasher989
590. 26 dandreev
590. 26 matt boeren
590. 26 Wabbly
593. 25 CalamityCubes
593. 25 Axepick06
595. 24 cougarscratch
595. 24 skewbercuber
595. 24 ramfylall
598. 23 Elifire12
598. 23 Triangles_are_cubers
598. 23 L--Sergio
601. 22 g2i7l
601. 22 Luan.Mendes
601. 22 Sue Doenim
601. 22 luisrotzoll
601. 22 EDcubes
606. 21 zman
606. 21 knightron0
606. 21 PiEquals3.14
606. 21 NKCubes
606. 21 Alexis1011
606. 21 george dunners
612. 20 Pi
612. 20 Billabob
612. 20 bmxcraze5
612. 20 Praneel710
616. 19 borjan baboski
616. 19 CubiBubi
616. 19 Cubeguy11
616. 19 rodriguize
616. 19 Codanovia
621. 18 LambdaPi
621. 18 speedcubingtips.eu
621. 18 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
621. 18 Master_Disaster
621. 18 mhcubergamer
621. 18 Jaco Momberg
621. 18 Twifty
621. 18 ThomasJE
629. 17 aidan810
629. 17 asadreddevil
631. 16 Bonkashi
631. 16 ProximaCuber
633. 15 [email protected]
633. 15 cfopboy
635. 14 CubicChipmunk
635. 14 Awesomely Fast Cuber
635. 14 VTCubers99
635. 14 curiousity2575
639. 13 tyrantcubes
639. 13 Caleb/spooderskewb
639. 13 Myko
639. 13 Tanay Kapadia
639. 13 AiZen
639. 13 PredtherCuber
645. 12 13janderson
645. 12 pyrasphynx
645. 12 Yeeting Cuber
645. 12 solomon_
645. 12 It's Adi
650. 11 Michael123
650. 11 Ammar.Cuber
650. 11 icarneiro
653. 10 William Bate
653. 10 [email protected]
653. 10 gangsta_gingerdoggo
653. 10 Dean5276
653. 10 Bart Van Eynde
653. 10 ItsSnazzle
653. 10 omg cuber
653. 10 [email protected]
653. 10 SkyFoXx
653. 10 D1zzy
663. 9 SiddhantChandra
663. 9 Cuber21
663. 9 Dhruva Shaw
663. 9 HKspeed.com
667. 8 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
667. 8 jjcuber
667. 8 WillyTheWizard
667. 8 Jennswans
667. 8 Sorizzz
667. 8 Mwaha
667. 8 ecuber57
667. 8 147Cubing
667. 8 UnknownCuber
667. 8 GalaxyCuber
667. 8 hadofhfo
678. 7 SurQ
678. 7 ProStar
678. 7 Cube-aroo
678. 7 Atomixcc
678. 7 Professor Cubic-Cuber
683. 6 AndrewLuo369
683. 6 RouxUser_69420
683. 6 commondave
683. 6 shawnbyday
683. 6 JustAnotherCuber
683. 6 SamG746
689. 5 jmfcomo
689. 5 JakeKlassen
689. 5 WhiteShadow747
689. 5 isaac23
689. 5 Stephen
689. 5 [email protected]
689. 5 czer123
689. 5 MEF227
689. 5 Vim
689. 5 Yoda14159



*5x5x5* (497)

1. 4152 ichcubegern
2. 3963 OriginalUsername
3. 3837 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4. 3409 Shadowjockey
5. 3017 abunickabhi
6. 2932 MrKuba600
7. 2796 jancsi02
8. 2791 thecubingwizard
9. 2765 DGCubes
10. 2741 sigalig
11. 2626 Khairur Rachim
12. 2554 Sean Hartman
13. 2547 Dylan Swarts
14. 2389 HawaiiLife745
15. 2268 João Vinicius
16. 2256 xyzzy
17. 2248 Coinman_
18. 2212 Ontricus
19. 2204 NewoMinx
20. 2156 Luke Garrett
21. 2152 MCuber
22. 2086 tJardigradHe
23. 1995 Keenan Johnson
24. 1954 JoXCuber
25. 1952 fun at the joy
26. 1815 swankfukinc
27. 1659 Clément B.
28. 1583 V.Kochergin
28. 1583 MattP98
30. 1536 AidanNoogie
31. 1534 ARandomCuber
32. 1448 Fred Lang
33. 1441 RileyN23
34. 1434 PokeCubes
35. 1383 Keroma12
36. 1379 colegemuth
37. 1350 Glomnipotent
38. 1325 Liam Wadek
39. 1312 whatshisbucket
40. 1301 Dream Cubing
41. 1286 topppits
42. 1277 Jscuber
43. 1255 m24816
44. 1247 CubicOreo
45. 1237 brad711
46. 1232 Cheng
47. 1216 G2013
48. 1187 riz3ndrr
49. 1168 BleachedTurtle
50. 1143 YoniStrass
51. 1136 Sub1Hour
52. 1120 Marco21
53. 1112 Michał Krasowski
54. 1109 trav1
55. 1081 VJW
56. 1078 Michael DeLaRosa
57. 1065 BradyCubes08
58. 1061 boroc226han
59. 1050 One Wheel
60. 1026 Laura
61. 1024 Aleksandar Dukleski
62. 1005 UnknownCanvas
63. 997 begiuli65
64. 964 CubicPickle
65. 953 Kerry_Creech
66. 949 niclas.mach
67. 937 Cooki348
68. 917 Rollercoasterben
69. 903 OJ Cubing
69. 903 DhruvA
71. 887 MichaelNielsen
72. 869 John Benwell
73. 843 Zeke Mackay
74. 842 turtwig
75. 835 Petri Krzywacki
76. 809 yjko
77. 805 Mike Hughey
78. 804 Manatee 10235
79. 788 Neb
80. 774 aaron paskow
81. 773 BradenTheMagician
81. 773 Valken
83. 766 Toothcraver55
84. 760 Torch
85. 746 Magdamini
86. 731 YouCubing
87. 712 nikodem.rudy
87. 712 nevinscph
89. 707 VIBE_ZT
90. 704 uesyuu
91. 703 NathanaelCubes
92. 696 DesertWolf
93. 693 dollarstorecubes
94. 685 Connor Yungbluth
95. 680 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
96. 648 2016LAIL01
97. 646 Sameer Aggarwal
98. 640 Marcus Siu
99. 638 Antto Pitkänen
100. 620 Turkey vld
101. 616 dat1asiandude
102. 603 wuque man
103. 600 Elf
103. 600 milo black
105. 591 mihnea3000
106. 583 jake.levine
107. 574 JakubDrobny
108. 572 elimescube
109. 571 Infraredlizards
110. 563 parkertrager
110. 563 jaysammey777
112. 555 PotatoesAreUs
113. 546 20luky3
114. 539 lejitcuber
115. 538 T1_M0
116. 528 typo56
117. 524 DiscolouredWenis
117. 524 Nicos
119. 515 Jmuncuber
120. 508 Natanael
121. 507 Varun Mohanraj
122. 505 arquillian
123. 503 TheodorNordstrand
123. 503 gutte02
125. 487 thembldlord
126. 484 Mark Boyanowski
127. 474 Nayano
128. 457 Logan
129. 435 MatsBergsten
130. 434 OwenB
131. 432 yudo.r
132. 426 Parke187
133. 424 zwhite
134. 422 Wilhelm
135. 411 Henry Lipka
136. 403 Tommy Kiprillis
137. 398 bennettstouder
138. 392 BiscutDNF
139. 389 RandomPerson84
140. 385 AlwinR
141. 384 theos
142. 383 thatkid
143. 366 TheDubDubJr
144. 364 TipsterTrickster
145. 357 audiophile121
146. 350 Mcuber5
147. 349 Alea
148. 346 Little Sunrise
149. 339 Kymlikespotatoes12105
150. 337 pjk
151. 335 qaz
152. 333 Tristan Chua Yong
153. 324 OriEy
154. 323 jackeyguy
154. 323 cuber-26
156. 321 Casper A.
157. 313 Alpha cuber
157. 313 Jonah Jarvis
159. 312 Helmer Ewert
160. 302 SpartanSailor
161. 301 abhijat
162. 299 PingPongCuber
163. 297 Nutybaconator
164. 293 Cubeology
165. 291 Chris Van Der Brink
166. 279 bacyril
167. 277 cuber3141592
167. 277 gustavw02
167. 277 epride17
170. 275 Teh Keng Foo
171. 274 bilbo07
171. 274 Milesb95
173. 270 Kit Clement
173. 270 Koen van Aller
175. 267 Micah Morrison
176. 263 d2polld
177. 260 skewber10
177. 260 ThatLucas
179. 259 cubeshepherd
179. 259 Nikhil George
181. 257 asiahyoo1997
182. 256 monstercuber
183. 252 freshcuber.de
184. 249 dschieses
185. 247 Hjerpower
186. 245 mrjames113083
187. 244 MarixPix
187. 244 Legomanz
189. 239 CJK
190. 238 tc kruber
191. 237 JackPfeifer
192. 232 Axel Lönnstedt
193. 231 LYZ
193. 231 InlandEmpireCuber
195. 229 DailyCuber
195. 229 SirWaffle
197. 227 HendrikW
198. 226 sleipnir
199. 225 oskarinn
200. 221 remopihel
201. 219 obelisk477
202. 216 Kestin02
202. 216 kahvipelle123
204. 211 Isaac Latta
205. 206 Erik
206. 201 Jacck
207. 199 The Blockhead
208. 198 Cpimtong
208. 198 redoxxy
210. 197 Matt Hudon
211. 196 SimonK
212. 192 Sowrduk
213. 186 camcuber
214. 185 Ethan Horspool
214. 185 ostrich001
216. 184 KingCanyon
217. 183 LolTreeMan
218. 182 MartinN13
218. 182 Zagros
220. 180 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
220. 180 oliviervlcube
222. 179 dycocubix
222. 179 CaptainCuber
224. 178 Nihahhat
225. 176 cubingpatrol
226. 174 leudcfa
227. 173 jvier
227. 173 samr
229. 166 Awder
230. 162 vedroboev
230. 162 TheCubingAddict980
230. 162 jronge94
230. 162 Julio974
234. 161 skewby_cuber
234. 161 Lvl9001Wizard
236. 157 NoProblemCubing
237. 155 Last Layer King
238. 152 Christian Foyle
239. 149 jason3141
240. 144 hotufos
241. 143 M O
241. 143 Pyra42
243. 139 jihu1011
243. 139 Nikhil Soares
245. 136 LukeBrunsvold
246. 134 Coneman
247. 132 Zach Clark
248. 131 Mageminx
249. 129 Cuberstache
250. 127 Thelegend12
251. 124 mvpcuber47
252. 123 JJonesUK
252. 123 ican97
254. 122 MrLunarWolf
255. 120 vilkkuti25
256. 119 L1amDaBestest
257. 118 avshalom
258. 116 pd159
259. 114 MegaminxMan
260. 113 Cuz Red
261. 112 EdubCubes
261. 112 B-cubes
261. 112 F2LSkip
261. 112 Underwatercuber
265. 110 Ian Pang
265. 110 Rubiksdude4144
265. 110 weatherman223
265. 110 tavery343
269. 109 Lachlan Stephens
270. 107 dhafin
271. 103 Nohagtrede
272. 102 Nico135brd
273. 101 nms777
273. 101 Utkarsh Ashar
273. 101 Babcga
276. 99 Kylegadj
277. 98 GenTheThief
278. 97 [email protected]
279. 95 RapsinSix
279. 95 Ianwubby
281. 94 Stubbi
282. 93 Matthew d
282. 93 Bogdan
282. 93 David ep
285. 92 Andreas Forsgren
285. 92 Juicejam
287. 91 dmcuber818
288. 87 speedcuber71
289. 85 Rory Dasher
289. 85 Lewis
291. 84 Competition Cuber
292. 83 zhangcy
292. 83 F0ggyB0y
292. 83 BraydenTheCuber
295. 82 johnstond
295. 82 Simon G
295. 82 lego303
298. 81 L1me
298. 81 HooverCuber
298. 81 TheNoobCuber
298. 81 cubiversecube
298. 81 Color Cuber
298. 81 leomannen
304. 80 Doofnoofer
305. 79 BMcCl1
305. 79 Christopher_Cabrera
307. 78 mikiwow123
307. 78 blitey
307. 78 sporteisvogel
307. 78 lccho
311. 77 xXflesstosub10Xx
311. 77 JChambers13
313. 76 popov18
314. 75 TheOcarinaCuber
315. 74 [email protected]
315. 74 JustinTimeCuber
315. 74 HugaCuba
318. 72 Jbacboy
318. 72 petrudc
318. 72 SirVivor
321. 71 BenGotts
321. 71 Josh5271
323. 70 Leo Annett
323. 70 Ali161102
323. 70 LowSkill
326. 69 Mateusz Kozioł
326. 69 Myachii
328. 68 AdrianCubing
328. 68 yovliporat
330. 67 Doglover2140
330. 67 pizzacrust
330. 67 Katiedavies3103
333. 65 Ordway Persyn
334. 64 Brayden Adams
334. 64 Jamesbehrle
336. 63 d4m1no
336. 63 asacuber
338. 62 [email protected]
338. 62 SashaSvetov
338. 62 Ivan95
341. 61 ngmh
342. 60 TheCube4226
343. 59 mikolaj
343. 59 Tak
345. 58 HighQualityCollection
346. 57 twoj_stary_pijany
346. 57 Pixaler
346. 57 hopelessdove
346. 57 Nordcubing
346. 57 KrokosB
346. 57 Adweehun
352. 56 Djangodie
352. 56 Trig0n
354. 54 qT Tp
354. 54 CorwinCubes
354. 54 a person
357. 53 Trexrush1
358. 51 GTGil
358. 51 MTOBEIYF
360. 50 Qman710
360. 50 Lennonade10
360. 50 DonovanTheCool
360. 50 Ami4747
360. 50 yashb
360. 50 BenChristman1
360. 50 BrianJ
360. 50 wearephamily1719
368. 48 derek
368. 48 VDel_234_
368. 48 RyuKagamine
371. 47 PlayFun555
371. 47 2019DWYE01
373. 46 Moreno van Rooijen
374. 44 Kuzniok
374. 44 1234
374. 44 nichols_8
377. 43 Turbo TPS
378. 42 greentgoatgal
378. 42 M1n1turtl3
378. 42 Iconic cuber
378. 42 Jonnydacuber
382. 40 TheTylerDean
382. 40 2017LAMB06
384. 39 Lux
384. 39 kainos
386. 38 Ernest Fowler
386. 38 Dragos Cadariu
386. 38 GabGab
386. 38 hollower147
386. 38 danvie
386. 38 Allagos
386. 38 Coeur de feu
386. 38 matt boeren
386. 38 Puzzler
395. 36 Kal-Flo
395. 36 destin_shulfer
395. 36 smackbadatskewb
398. 34 [email protected]
398. 34 SpeedCubeReview
398. 34 L--Sergio
398. 34 Dr.Cubic
402. 33 AlphaCam625
402. 33 CurlyFries
402. 33 gabrielw
402. 33 Myko
402. 33 NASCARDude25
407. 32 qwer13
407. 32 big_moe5
407. 32 Xtreme Cuber
407. 32 LoiteringCuber
411. 31 Jozo_Berk
411. 31 tigermaxi
413. 30 giorgi
413. 30 MrCuberLP
413. 30 kumato
413. 30 TimoSimurka
417. 29 Mbozcan
417. 29 revaldoah
417. 29 RifleCat
420. 28 eyeball321
420. 28 Bubbagrub
420. 28 taco_schell
420. 28 goidlon
424. 27 Brayden Gilland
424. 27 toinou06cubing
426. 26 Destin.S
426. 26 Cubinwitdapizza
426. 26 PugCuber
429. 24 hakatashi
430. 23 Arnav13
430. 23 Elysian_Hunter
430. 23 Quinson
433. 22 [email protected]
433. 22 Jaco Momberg
433. 22 [email protected]
433. 22 FishTalons
437. 21 Reizii_
437. 21 keebruce
437. 21 Comvat
437. 21 Mikikajek
441. 20 Foreright
441. 20 mande
441. 20 jjcuber
441. 20 Billybong378
441. 20 dandreev
446. 19 ramfylall
446. 19 Wriiglly
446. 19 lumes2121
449. 18 JannisGrün
449. 18 Emir Yusuf
449. 18 [email protected]
452. 17 Wabbly
452. 17 Bonmon2
452. 17 JC Cuber
455. 16 skewbercuber
455. 16 Master_Disaster
455. 16 CubingCrazy
458. 15 dnguyen2204
458. 15 Caleb Arnette
458. 15 2018JAIN01
458. 15 [email protected]
462. 14 cougarscratch
463. 13 ItsSnazzle
463. 13 Apolo
463. 13 Skewber5689
466. 12 DanielStead03865
466. 12 Billabob
466. 12 ProximaCuber
469. 11 [email protected]
469. 11 ABadRubiksSolver
469. 11 speedcube.insta
472. 10 Skittleskp
472. 10 MAD CUBER
472. 10 Bamboo Cuber
472. 10 Rubika37-021204
472. 10 HKspeed.com
472. 10 Luan.Mendes
478. 9 bmxcraze5
478. 9 SuperCheese
478. 9 markdlei
478. 9 William Bate
478. 9 147Cubing
478. 9 SamG746
478. 9 Pratyush Manas
485. 8 shawnbyday
485. 8 Artemissimo
487. 7 ExultantCarn
487. 7 oliver sitja sichel
487. 7 Yeeting Cuber
487. 7 [email protected]
487. 7 3x3x5
492. 6 Metallic Silver
492. 6 Pranav Prabhu
492. 6 cubesrawesome
492. 6 bobpk1234
492. 6 Islam Kitiev
492. 6 VPCuber



*6x6x6* (288)

1. 2162 ichcubegern
2. 1986 OriginalUsername
3. 1814 xyzzy


Spoiler



4. 1580 Shadowjockey
5. 1287 cuberkid10
6. 1178 Coinman_
7. 1131 Keroma12
8. 1083 Sean Hartman
9. 1024 NewoMinx
10. 1013 swankfukinc
11. 981 jancsi02
12. 893 DGCubes
13. 849 João Vinicius
14. 787 thecubingwizard
15. 765 One Wheel
16. 756 HawaiiLife745
17. 701 m24816
18. 690 Dylan Swarts
19. 684 Dream Cubing
20. 678 Liam Wadek
21. 612 JoXCuber
22. 579 abunickabhi
23. 570 MrKuba600
24. 566 whatshisbucket
25. 563 tJardigradHe
26. 557 UnknownCanvas
27. 532 colegemuth
28. 512 CubicOreo
29. 511 Clément B.
30. 490 BleachedTurtle
31. 461 PokeCubes
32. 459 Mike Hughey
33. 458 sigalig
34. 457 Laura
35. 456 Torch
36. 455 Petri Krzywacki
36. 455 Sub1Hour
38. 450 YouCubing
39. 434 Keenan Johnson
40. 432 Marco21
41. 429 ARandomCuber
42. 419 fun at the joy
43. 413 CubicPickle
44. 400 AidanNoogie
45. 399 Fred Lang
46. 391 VJW
47. 380 trav1
48. 379 Jscuber
49. 374 niclas.mach
50. 340 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
51. 338 topppits
52. 326 Valken
53. 320 nevinscph
54. 312 Neb
55. 311 MatsBergsten
56. 306 Kerry_Creech
57. 293 John Benwell
58. 285 brad711
59. 282 dollarstorecubes
60. 278 Marcus Siu
61. 275 RileyN23
62. 266 boroc226han
63. 249 cuber3141592
64. 244 VIBE_ZT
64. 244 theos
64. 244 arquillian
67. 239 thembldlord
68. 227 zwhite
69. 223 MattP98
70. 202 begiuli65
71. 197 jaysammey777
72. 193 epride17
73. 188 DhruvA
74. 185 TheDubDubJr
75. 184 typo56
76. 182 jake.levine
77. 181 Wilhelm
78. 176 milo black
79. 175 Nayano
79. 175 Tristan Chua Yong
81. 174 dat1asiandude
82. 171 Ontricus
83. 166 NathanaelCubes
84. 163 SimonK
85. 162 Connor Yungbluth
86. 161 qaz
86. 161 OriEy
88. 158 AlwinR
89. 157 Rollercoasterben
90. 153 PotatoesAreUs
90. 153 JackPfeifer
92. 152 Helmer Ewert
93. 151 MCuber
94. 149 Antto Pitkänen
94. 149 Jmuncuber
96. 146 Glomnipotent
97. 144 ThatLucas
97. 144 Henry Lipka
99. 142 YoniStrass
100. 139 Mcuber5
100. 139 Mark Boyanowski
102. 136 Turkey vld
102. 136 Magdamini
104. 128 Jacck
104. 128 Sameer Aggarwal
106. 127 freshcuber.de
106. 127 Elf
108. 125 lejitcuber
108. 125 riz3ndrr
110. 124 DiscolouredWenis
111. 121 Cubeology
112. 119 SpartanSailor
113. 116 Erik
114. 112 jihu1011
115. 106 Logan
115. 106 Aleksandar Dukleski
117. 103 Zeke Mackay
117. 103 wuque man
119. 101 Awder
120. 98 redoxxy
121. 97 bacyril
122. 96 LolTreeMan
123. 95 The Blockhead
124. 94 leudcfa
124. 94 cuber-26
124. 94 TheodorNordstrand
127. 93 jronge94
127. 93 DesertWolf
129. 92 gutte02
129. 92 yjko
131. 91 ostrich001
132. 90 PingPongCuber
133. 89 Cheng
134. 87 oskarinn
135. 86 T1_M0
136. 82 hotufos
136. 82 Luke Garrett
138. 81 kahvipelle123
139. 80 Kymlikespotatoes12105
140. 78 Zagros
141. 77 mvpcuber47
141. 77 Hjerpower
143. 76 MichaelNielsen
144. 73 OJ Cubing
145. 72 Teh Keng Foo
146. 69 turtwig
147. 68 CJK
147. 68 Kestin02
149. 67 BradyCubes08
149. 67 sporteisvogel
151. 64 HendrikW
152. 63 jason3141
153. 62 cubeshepherd
154. 60 pd159
155. 59 Nicos
155. 59 monstercuber
157. 57 obelisk477
157. 57 CaptainCuber
159. 56 parkertrager
160. 54 Manatee 10235
160. 54 gustavw02
162. 53 Stubbi
163. 52 Lachlan Stephens
163. 52 Nico135brd
163. 52 Christopher_Cabrera
166. 51 NoProblemCubing
167. 50 [email protected]
168. 48 Kit Clement
168. 48 Islam Kitiev
168. 48 Babcga
171. 44 Micah Morrison
171. 44 Legomanz
171. 44 Ordway Persyn
174. 42 Myachii
175. 41 TipsterTrickster
175. 41 MartinN13
175. 41 mihnea3000
175. 41 vedroboev
179. 40 dycocubix
179. 40 Alea
181. 39 Josh5271
182. 38 KrokosB
182. 38 Michał Krasowski
182. 38 [email protected]
182. 38 F0ggyB0y
186. 37 DailyCuber
186. 37 HighQualityCollection
186. 37 Cpimtong
189. 36 Nikhil Soares
189. 36 blitey
189. 36 lccho
189. 36 asiahyoo1997
189. 36 Ivan95
189. 36 HugaCuba
189. 36 Cuberstache
196. 35 InlandEmpireCuber
196. 35 Coneman
196. 35 [email protected]
196. 35 Rubiksdude4144
200. 34 Jamesbehrle
201. 33 samr
201. 33 MrLunarWolf
203. 32 RifleCat
203. 32 Katiedavies3103
203. 32 hopelessdove
206. 31 JChambers13
206. 31 BiscutDNF
208. 30 Matt Hudon
208. 30 TheOcarinaCuber
208. 30 brunofclima
211. 29 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
212. 28 cubiversecube
212. 28 Lewis
212. 28 M O
212. 28 petrudc
216. 27 Jonnydacuber
216. 27 TheCube4226
218. 26 G2013
219. 25 buzzteam4
219. 25 LoiteringCuber
219. 25 Nihahhat
219. 25 Jonah Jarvis
219. 25 weatherman223
219. 25 LYZ
225. 24 aaron paskow
225. 24 twoj_stary_pijany
227. 23 Nordcubing
227. 23 mikolaj
227. 23 Nutybaconator
227. 23 nichols_8
227. 23 BraydenTheCuber
232. 22 BradenTheMagician
232. 22 Puzzler
234. 21 skewby_cuber
235. 19 EdubCubes
235. 19 OwenB
235. 19 TheCubingAddict980
235. 19 Alpha cuber
235. 19 Michael DeLaRosa
240. 18 [email protected]
240. 18 Infraredlizards
240. 18 L--Sergio
240. 18 Kuzniok
244. 17 ican97
245. 16 TheTylerDean
245. 16 qwer13
245. 16 TimoSimurka
245. 16 NASCARDude25
249. 15 keebruce
249. 15 vilkkuti25
251. 14 smackbadatskewb
251. 14 pizzacrust
251. 14 SirVivor
251. 14 Skewber5689
255. 13 Xtreme Cuber
256. 12 jackeyguy
256. 12 Koen van Aller
256. 12 Doglover2140
256. 12 KingCanyon
256. 12 Toothcraver55
261. 11 Mikikajek
261. 11 Isaac Latta
261. 11 shawnbyday
261. 11 Caleb Arnette
261. 11 Last Layer King
261. 11 remopihel
267. 10 Qman710
267. 10 nms777
267. 10 Mbozcan
267. 10 skewber10
267. 10 Aoden Teo
272. 9 Casper A.
272. 9 Reizii_
272. 9 camcuber
272. 9 [email protected]
272. 9 Destin.S
277. 8 bobpk1234
277. 8 bilbo07
277. 8 BrianJ
277. 8 VDel_234_
277. 8 Pixaler
277. 8 Bubbagrub
283. 7 goidlon
283. 7 Skittleskp
283. 7 [email protected]
283. 7 Natanael
283. 7 Lykos
283. 7 CubingCrazy



*7x7x7* (226)

1. 1665 ichcubegern
2. 1425 OriginalUsername
3. 1018 xyzzy
3. 1018 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



5. 938 Sean Hartman
6. 894 swankfukinc
7. 724 DGCubes
8. 703 Coinman_
9. 630 abunickabhi
10. 620 One Wheel
11. 550 JoXCuber
12. 531 Dream Cubing
13. 516 Liam Wadek
13. 516 João Vinicius
15. 513 Marco21
16. 505 jancsi02
17. 497 m24816
18. 488 cuberkid10
19. 481 NewoMinx
20. 440 BleachedTurtle
21. 409 Keroma12
22. 387 Laura
23. 385 Mike Hughey
24. 381 MrKuba600
25. 331 HawaiiLife745
26. 318 Fred Lang
27. 291 Petri Krzywacki
28. 290 niclas.mach
29. 284 YouCubing
30. 283 Sub1Hour
31. 277 UnknownCanvas
32. 269 CubicOreo
33. 264 Dylan Swarts
34. 254 cuber3141592
35. 253 Torch
36. 250 sigalig
37. 241 nevinscph
38. 235 PokeCubes
39. 226 colegemuth
40. 220 MattP98
41. 219 nikodem.rudy
42. 217 dollarstorecubes
43. 214 trav1
44. 202 VJW
44. 202 Kerry_Creech
46. 197 Jscuber
47. 195 topppits
48. 194 tJardigradHe
49. 190 MCuber
50. 182 Logan
51. 175 zwhite
52. 171 theos
53. 170 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
54. 166 Valken
55. 165 Wilhelm
56. 164 thembldlord
56. 164 arquillian
58. 162 Mark Boyanowski
59. 157 Antto Pitkänen
60. 154 Jmuncuber
61. 153 AidanNoogie
62. 150 brad711
63. 147 TheDubDubJr
64. 144 OriEy
64. 144 boroc226han
66. 143 dat1asiandude
66. 143 fun at the joy
68. 130 ARandomCuber
69. 129 jake.levine
69. 129 John Benwell
71. 128 typo56
72. 118 Neb
73. 117 VIBE_ZT
74. 115 Rollercoasterben
75. 112 jaysammey777
76. 110 Clément B.
77. 109 Ontricus
77. 109 DhruvA
79. 108 PotatoesAreUs
80. 106 Marcus Siu
81. 103 NathanaelCubes
82. 101 bacyril
83. 97 epride17
84. 95 wuque man
85. 92 Tristan Chua Yong
86. 91 lejitcuber
87. 90 The Blockhead
88. 89 ThatLucas
88. 89 cuber-26
90. 87 begiuli65
91. 85 MatsBergsten
92. 83 jronge94
93. 82 TheodorNordstrand
94. 81 Cubeology
95. 80 qaz
95. 80 Awder
95. 80 Mcuber5
98. 79 oskarinn
99. 77 Nayano
99. 77 SpartanSailor
101. 76 RyuKagamine
102. 74 CubicPickle
103. 69 Zeke Mackay
103. 69 Elf
105. 68 parkertrager
105. 68 milo black
107. 67 hotufos
108. 66 Alea
109. 65 mihnea3000
110. 64 OJ Cubing
110. 64 gutte02
112. 63 Keenan Johnson
113. 62 BradenTheMagician
114. 61 JackPfeifer
114. 61 Sameer Aggarwal
114. 61 kahvipelle123
117. 60 redoxxy
117. 60 Infraredlizards
119. 59 Kestin02
120. 57 Aleksandar Dukleski
121. 53 Kymlikespotatoes12105
121. 53 LolTreeMan
121. 53 TipsterTrickster
124. 51 CJK
124. 51 PingPongCuber
126. 50 Magdamini
127. 49 G2013
128. 46 Nihahhat
129. 45 EdubCubes
130. 44 DesertWolf
130. 44 miasponseller
130. 44 Erik
133. 43 leudcfa
134. 42 pd159
134. 42 Nico135brd
134. 42 CaptainCuber
137. 41 monstercuber
137. 41 sporteisvogel
137. 41 Stubbi
140. 40 Nordcubing
140. 40 [email protected]
140. 40 Alpha cuber
143. 39 Zagros
143. 39 cubeshepherd
145. 38 Jacck
146. 37 HugaCuba
146. 37 MichaelNielsen
148. 34 DiscolouredWenis
148. 34 [email protected]
150. 32 Ordway Persyn
151. 31 Michał Krasowski
151. 31 KrokosB
151. 31 mvpcuber47
151. 31 AlwinR
155. 30 Micah Morrison
155. 30 Henry Lipka
155. 30 skewber10
158. 29 Hjerpower
158. 29 SirWaffle
158. 29 Babcga
158. 29 Djangovend
158. 29 Mageminx
163. 28 TommyC
163. 28 vilkkuti25
165. 27 M O
165. 27 Myachii
165. 27 ostrich001
168. 26 Chris Van Der Brink
168. 26 jason3141
168. 26 Josh5271
171. 25 lccho
171. 25 Matt Hudon
171. 25 DailyCuber
171. 25 Teh Keng Foo
175. 24 Nikhil Soares
175. 24 Blade616
177. 23 Cuberstache
178. 22 V.Kochergin
178. 22 BraydenTheCuber
178. 22 Skewber5689
181. 21 HighQualityCollection
181. 21 pizzacrust
181. 21 Jonnydacuber
184. 19 Legomanz
184. 19 Kuzniok
186. 18 Cheng
186. 18 Christopher_Cabrera
186. 18 turtwig
186. 18 audiophile121
190. 17 TheOcarinaCuber
190. 17 riz3ndrr
190. 17 Michael DeLaRosa
190. 17 NASCARDude25
190. 17 GenTheThief
195. 16 remopihel
195. 16 TheTylerDean
197. 15 L--Sergio
197. 15 nms777
199. 14 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
199. 14 aaron paskow
199. 14 VDel_234_
202. 12 HendrikW
202. 12 qT Tp
204. 11 CurlyFries
204. 11 SimonK
206. 10 Natanael
206. 10 Casper A.
206. 10 JakubDrobny
206. 10 Qman710
206. 10 Burnsy101
206. 10 brunofclima
206. 10 Isaac Latta
206. 10 blitey
214. 9 Lykos
214. 9 goidlon
214. 9 147Cubing
214. 9 bennettstouder
214. 9 bilbo07
214. 9 Allagos
220. 8 bmxcraze5
220. 8 Ianwubby
220. 8 InlandEmpireCuber
220. 8 Mikikajek
220. 8 Kylegadj
220. 8 keebruce
220. 8 Brayden Adams


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2020)

*2x2x2 blindfolded* (432)

1. 3206 asacuber
2. 2916 OriginalUsername
3. 2578 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4. 2295 NathanaelCubes
5. 2286 TipsterTrickster
6. 2059 JoXCuber
7. 2029 Khairur Rachim
8. 2001 abunickabhi
9. 1953 Mike Hughey
10. 1918 G2013
11. 1896 ichcubegern
12. 1819 MatsBergsten
13. 1818 MattP98
14. 1799 Angry_Mob
15. 1629 Sean Hartman
16. 1581 MichaelNielsen
17. 1542 Magdamini
18. 1496 2017LAMB06
19. 1486 JakubDrobny
20. 1415 cuberkid10
21. 1403 aaron paskow
22. 1332 Glomnipotent
23. 1293 fun at the joy
24. 1272 turtwig
25. 1268 PokeCubes
26. 1154 Trig0n
27. 1149 whatshisbucket
28. 1135 Connor Yungbluth
29. 1045 TheDubDubJr
30. 1033 Ontricus
31. 1023 Jacck
32. 1011 Dylan Swarts
33. 1001 riz3ndrr
34. 988 Logan
35. 966 jaysammey777
36. 942 MartinN13
37. 925 Deri Nata Wijaya
38. 893 BiscutDNF
39. 876 Coneman
40. 854 John Benwell
41. 799 Alexis1011
42. 791 Last Layer King
43. 768 PlatonCuber
44. 750 Shadowjockey
45. 748 JackPfeifer
45. 748 Legomanz
47. 740 dhafin
48. 737 yjko
49. 731 DesertWolf
50. 722 Immolated-Marmoset
51. 661 Fred Lang
52. 644 Cooki348
53. 642 Dream Cubing
54. 641 typo56
55. 640 yovliporat
55. 640 m24816
57. 631 Varun Mohanraj
58. 628 Keenan Johnson
59. 620 Sameer Aggarwal
60. 592 Billybong378
61. 579 YouCubing
62. 576 João Vinicius
63. 568 VJW
64. 554 Rollercoasterben
65. 535 Kerry_Creech
66. 530 MrKuba600
67. 529 Zeke Mackay
68. 525 Alpha cuber
69. 517 Antto Pitkänen
70. 504 Bogdan
71. 472 MCuber
72. 468 Andrew_Rizo
73. 462 BradyCubes08
74. 459 Natanael
75. 458 leomannen
76. 450 niclas.mach
76. 450 Axel Lönnstedt
78. 439 u Cube
79. 427 David ep
80. 425 Clément B.
81. 403 angry broom
82. 402 Marcus Siu
83. 401 hopelessdove
83. 401 Nutybaconator
85. 394 nikodem.rudy
86. 393 arquillian
87. 392 S.S.STAR
87. 392 milo black
89. 390 HawaiiLife745
90. 387 VIBE_ZT
91. 384 Michał Krasowski
92. 379 Axepick06
93. 378 vedroboev
94. 377 lejitcuber
95. 376 sigalig
96. 375 SimonK
97. 368 BradenTheMagician
97. 368 taco_schell
99. 364 JakeKlassen
100. 362 RandomPerson84
101. 361 Sowrduk
102. 358 begiuli65
103. 356 Turkey vld
104. 353 mihnea3000
105. 352 Color Cuber
106. 342 skewber10
107. 340 oskarinn
108. 335 theos
109. 326 Dylan is nub
110. 325 NewoMinx
111. 322 Mateusz Kozioł
112. 319 Torch
113. 304 parkertrager
113. 304 bilbo07
115. 293 InlandEmpireCuber
116. 291 dat1asiandude
117. 287 Nicos
118. 284 tavery343
119. 277 T1_M0
120. 275 Jmuncuber
121. 267 Valken
122. 266 kahvipelle123
123. 265 smackbadatskewb
123. 265 dollarstorecubes
125. 263 Juicejam
126. 258 Aadil- ali
127. 253 TheodorNordstrand
128. 250 BleachedTurtle
128. 250 skewby_cuber
130. 248 Skewber5689
131. 243 PingPongCuber
132. 236 Cuz Red
133. 233 Aleksandar Dukleski
134. 232 Kymlikespotatoes12105
134. 232 nevinscph
136. 229 OJ Cubing
137. 225 AdrianCubing
138. 224 Lvl9001Wizard
139. 219 Turbo TPS
140. 216 CubicOreo
141. 214 LowSkill
142. 213 thembldlord
143. 211 [email protected]
144. 209 DhruvA
145. 207 Mcuber5
146. 194 Thelegend12
146. 194 Cubeology
148. 186 xyzzy
149. 179 Nordcubing
150. 176 SpiFunTastic
151. 173 Caleb Arnette
152. 171 THowlett
153. 170 Liam Wadek
154. 169 remopihel
155. 168 eyeball321
156. 165 M O
156. 165 DGCubes
158. 163 The Cubinator
159. 158 boroc226han
160. 156 Kit Clement
161. 155 PugCuber
161. 155 Teeboo
163. 154 Myko
164. 152 chriscuber123
164. 152 Kered
166. 150 Zagros
167. 149 monstercuber
168. 146 Wilhelm
169. 145 Sub1Hour
169. 145 cuber-26
171. 144 sixCheese
172. 140 xXflesstosub10Xx
173. 139 OriEy
173. 139 Wriiglly
175. 135 Toothcraver55
175. 135 Bubbagrub
177. 131 [email protected]
177. 131 tJardigradHe
179. 129 vilkkuti25
180. 127 Cpimtong
180. 127 NarenRameshB
182. 125 johnstond
183. 124 [email protected]
184. 123 TheCube4226
185. 122 ngmh
186. 121 Allagos
186. 121 RileyN23
188. 119 tigermaxi
188. 119 Luke Garrett
190. 117 One Wheel
191. 115 CJCubing
192. 114 EdubCubes
193. 113 SpartanSailor
194. 112 ANGRYBROOM
195. 106 Moreno van Rooijen
196. 103 Mikikajek
197. 101 VTCubers
197. 101 MrLunarWolf
199. 99 Arnav13
199. 99 Tristan Chua Yong
201. 98 d2polld
202. 97 the best d1mnd
203. 94 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
204. 93 Underwatercuber
204. 93 UnknownCuber
206. 92 pi.cubed
206. 92 DonovanTheCool
206. 92 JMHCubed
209. 88 V.Kochergin
210. 87 SurQ
211. 86 hejhej
211. 86 [email protected]
213. 85 genius0717
213. 85 Josh5271
215. 84 ConorSheridan
216. 83 Erik
216. 83 abhijat
216. 83 boby_okta
219. 82 markdlei
219. 82 popov18
219. 82 EJCubed
219. 82 Matthew d
219. 82 jakgun0130
224. 80 MLGCubez
225. 78 NicoCuber1
226. 77 KSNCubed
226. 77 LolTreeMan
226. 77 DailyCuber
226. 77 ProStar
230. 76 Mwaha
230. 76 Wabbly
232. 75 lego303
232. 75 Mr_Tiger420
232. 75 Kal-Flo
232. 75 gavinz
232. 75 [email protected]
237. 74 goidlon
237. 74 Koen van Aller
239. 73 samr
239. 73 Keroma12
239. 73 Elvin Thorsen
239. 73 MK
239. 73 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
244. 72 Hjerpower
245. 71 jancsi02
246. 70 Bocancube
246. 70 epride17
246. 70 [email protected]
249. 69 zhangcy
250. 68 HydroCubing
251. 67 Nikhil Soares
251. 67 RadicalMacaroni
251. 67 sqAree
254. 66 Brayden Adams
254. 66 tc kruber
256. 64 matthew smith
257. 63 оддодоододдо
257. 63 kayano
257. 63 Ace Force 18
257. 63 Cubinwitdapizza
257. 63 eeshanzele
257. 63 Sidharth Sudhir
263. 62 brad711
263. 62 [email protected]
265. 61 yes
265. 61 Doglover2140
267. 60 CubicPickle
267. 60 Imran Rahman
267. 60 Djangovend
267. 60 daniel678
271. 59 qT Tp
271. 59 jronge94
273. 58 Henry Lipka
273. 58 L1amDaBestest
273. 58 zhata
276. 57 Ikachan
276. 57 lccho
276. 57 Jscuber
279. 56 Gad3
279. 56 redoxxy
281. 55 bobpk1234
281. 55 zwhite
281. 55 FaTyl
284. 54 qaz
284. 54 dycocubix
284. 54 tanmay.negi2
284. 54 Mate Kepes
284. 54 Blade616
284. 54 Nathanael Robertson
290. 52 weatherman223
290. 52 GioccioCuber
292. 51 hollower147
293. 49 YoniStrass
293. 49 wearephamily1719
293. 49 Coeur de feu
293. 49 cubingpatrol
293. 49 The Blockhead
298. 48 Lennonade10
298. 48 Jozo_Berk
300. 47 Cuberstache
300. 47 Manatee 10235
300. 47 BenGotts
300. 47 h2f
300. 47 isaac23
305. 46 Jbacboy
305. 46 NoProblemCubing
305. 46 2016LAIL01
305. 46 Julio974
305. 46 CalamityCubes
310. 45 DallasCuber
311. 44 JChambers13
312. 43 AlwinR
312. 43 Tperm321
312. 43 qwer13
315. 42 Helmer Ewert
315. 42 Isaac Latta
315. 42 AidanNoogie
318. 41 CubingCrazy
318. 41 wuque man
318. 41 Dillyweed
318. 41 [email protected]
322. 40 The Cubing Fanatic
323. 39 2018JAIN01
323. 39 asiahyoo1997
323. 39 buzzteam4
323. 39 pd159
327. 37 nms777
328. 35 GTGil
328. 35 HugaCuba
330. 34 Elf
330. 34 oliver sitja sichel
330. 34 FishTalons
330. 34 Skullush
330. 34 toinou06cubing
330. 34 midnightcuberx
336. 32 avshalom
337. 31 Pyra42
337. 31 PotatoesAreUs
337. 31 RyuKagamine
340. 30 jvier
340. 30 Cheng
340. 30 WoowyBaby
343. 29 I'm not rouxd
343. 29 Xauxage
345. 27 PetrusQuber
345. 27 Awder
345. 27 TheNoobCuber
348. 25 Coinman_
348. 25 StageV
348. 25 Sixstringcal
348. 25 Reizii_
352. 24 Metallic Silver
352. 24 KingCanyon
352. 24 Comvat
352. 24 Brizzle
352. 24 Coolguy28879
357. 23 colegemuth
357. 23 HooverCuber
357. 23 Cube to Cube
357. 23 Jami Viljanen
361. 22 Christopher_Cabrera
361. 22 kluckyklucky
361. 22 Master_Disaster
361. 22 RifleCat
361. 22 teboecubes
361. 22 TheOcarinaCuber
367. 21 Jaime CG
367. 21 bhoffman492
367. 21 CJK
367. 21 PredtherCuber
371. 20 Bonkashi
371. 20 yashb
373. 19 OwenB
373. 19 Jeann
373. 19 WillyTheWizard
373. 19 Nihahhat
373. 19 AlphaCam625
373. 19 MTOBEIYF
379. 18 [email protected]
379. 18 arbivara
379. 18 JC Cuber
379. 18 Ayan2005
379. 18 Caleb/spooderskewb
384. 17 JustinTimeCuber
385. 16 petrudc
385. 16 ligio90
385. 16 Alea
385. 16 Rubiksdude4144
385. 16 HendrikW
390. 15 oneshot
390. 15 MarixPix
390. 15 Pa_uL
390. 15 rlnninja
390. 15 The Cubix
395. 14 blitey
395. 14 Billabob
395. 14 LoiteringCuber
398. 13 Skittleskp
398. 13 ImPaulPCG
398. 13 EtaiTheCuber
398. 13 minnow
402. 12 Casper A.
402. 12 FPermthecuber
402. 12 BLCuber8
405. 11 Kejepsi
405. 11 iLarryTheOneLung
407. 10 Austin Henry
408. 9 VTCubers99
408. 9 RouxUser_69420
408. 9 pyrasphynx
411. 8 GabGab
411. 8 george dunners
411. 8 Julie Stouder
411. 8 ABadRubiksSolver
411. 8 LambdaPi
411. 8 EDcubes
417. 7 Kylegadj
417. 7 Roberts
417. 7 CurlyFries
417. 7 Adweehun
417. 7 Guilhermehrc
422. 6 chase
422. 6 Cubey_Boi
422. 6 Janav Gupta
422. 6 keebruce
422. 6 [email protected]
422. 6 Lachlan Stephens
422. 6 jam66150
422. 6 Fredrick
422. 6 skewbercuber
431. 5 Zach Clark
431. 5 tyrantcubes



*3x3x3 blindfolded* (311)

1. 2606 sigalig
2. 2475 abunickabhi
3. 2289 G2013


Spoiler



4. 2097 Andrew_Rizo
5. 2071 ican97
6. 1831 NathanaelCubes
7. 1824 MatsBergsten
8. 1764 MattP98
9. 1596 revaldoah
10. 1578 Last Layer King
11. 1515 Dylan Swarts
12. 1403 Mike Hughey
13. 1399 Sean Hartman
14. 1306 ichcubegern
15. 1274 Keroma12
16. 1224 elimescube
17. 1199 Glomnipotent
18. 1123 Deri Nata Wijaya
19. 1115 Connor Yungbluth
20. 1112 Jacck
21. 1071 BiscutDNF
22. 1066 topppits
23. 1037 Keenan Johnson
24. 950 whatshisbucket
25. 912 fun at the joy
26. 891 T1_M0
27. 872 DesertWolf
28. 856 Zeke Mackay
29. 835 jaysammey777
30. 821 yjko
31. 801 daniel678
32. 791 typo56
33. 773 dhafin
34. 751 brad711
35. 737 bilbo07
36. 730 Ontricus
37. 727 m24816
38. 723 Underwatercuber
39. 700 jakgun0130
40. 637 Khairur Rachim
41. 586 Helmer Ewert
42. 582 PokeCubes
43. 568 Logan
44. 567 JackPfeifer
45. 546 Sameer Aggarwal
46. 540 David ep
47. 533 João Vinicius
48. 528 niclas.mach
49. 524 Cooki348
50. 510 VJW
51. 466 BradyCubes08
52. 462 Clément B.
53. 455 OJ Cubing
54. 452 leudcfa
55. 446 Mikikajek
56. 433 JakubDrobny
57. 412 Nikhil George
57. 412 M O
59. 409 JakeKlassen
60. 407 2016LAIL01
61. 405 YouCubing
62. 400 dschieses
63. 393 BradenTheMagician
64. 392 Shadowjockey
65. 374 JoXCuber
66. 373 YoniStrass
67. 366 sqAree
68. 363 Nicos
69. 360 HawaiiLife745
70. 359 dat1asiandude
71. 354 arquillian
72. 349 nevinscph
73. 347 VIBE_ZT
74. 346 MrKuba600
75. 344 Natanael
76. 342 Torch
76. 342 Lvl9001Wizard
76. 342 theos
79. 314 thatkid
80. 311 Cuberstache
81. 307 redoxxy
82. 289 thembldlord
83. 282 S.S.STAR
84. 280 NewoMinx
85. 272 dollarstorecubes
86. 268 yovliporat
87. 265 vedroboev
88. 250 Alpha cuber
89. 248 Juicejam
90. 232 PingPongCuber
91. 228 denthebro
92. 225 2017LAMB06
92. 225 Laura
94. 221 Rollercoasterben
95. 218 BandedCubing101
96. 217 One Wheel
97. 215 OriEy
98. 208 revAldoabedram
99. 205 RyuKagamine
100. 200 CubicOreo
101. 199 Kit Clement
102. 190 thecubingwizard
103. 186 MCuber
104. 180 speedcuber71
105. 176 Axel Lönnstedt
106. 156 cuberkid10
107. 155 Zagros
107. 155 Mcuber5
109. 152 d2polld
109. 152 monstercuber
111. 151 Patzer64
111. 151 lejitcuber
113. 149 SimonK
114. 148 xyzzy
115. 145 Kerry_Creech
116. 144 h2f
117. 143 dnguyen2204
117. 143 boby_okta
119. 141 Dream Cubing
119. 141 TheodorNordstrand
121. 136 Magdamini
122. 134 skewby_cuber
123. 132 Wilhelm
123. 132 mande
125. 127 remopihel
126. 126 Nutybaconator
126. 126 elliottk_
128. 124 Trig0n
129. 122 TheDubDubJr
130. 121 turtwig
131. 118 abhijat
132. 116 RandomPerson84
133. 115 Michał Krasowski
134. 114 SpartanSailor
135. 112 John Benwell
136. 110 xpoes
136. 110 Cheng
138. 109 leomannen
139. 107 Equivocal_
139. 107 LolTreeMan
139. 107 hopelessdove
142. 106 BleachedTurtle
143. 101 [email protected]
144. 100 DGCubes
144. 100 jronge94
144. 100 TipsterTrickster
147. 97 鄧南英
147. 97 Brendan Bakker
149. 96 KSNCubed
150. 93 PugCuber
151. 92 the best d1mnd
151. 92 Turkey vld
151. 92 CJK
154. 88 Lennonade10
155. 87 cuber-26
156. 86 MTOBEIYF
157. 84 Erik
157. 84 MartinN13
159. 81 Teh Keng Foo
160. 80 OwenB
161. 78 Pyra42
162. 76 qwer13
163. 75 LambdaPi
163. 75 parkertrager
165. 73 Sowrduk
166. 72 lesliesampson
167. 70 Myko
168. 69 Iconic cuber
168. 69 AdrianD
170. 68 Cubeorithms
171. 65 schapel
172. 63 cubeshepherd
173. 61 Nikhil Soares
173. 61 epride17
175. 60 Cubeology
175. 60 Mark Boyanowski
175. 60 The Blockhead
178. 59 Billybong378
178. 59 Teeboo
178. 59 FaTyl
181. 58 HusinKhlif
182. 55 Bogdan
182. 55 tavery343
184. 54 Jmuncuber
184. 54 Supercuber
184. 54 Casper A.
187. 53 SpeedCubeReview
187. 53 Kylegadj
189. 52 TheNoobCuber
189. 52 Cpimtong
189. 52 Coinman_
189. 52 TommyC
189. 52 Nitheesh fmc
194. 51 Nam Dank the Tank
194. 51 Caleb Arnette
196. 50 NicoCuber1
196. 50 SloMo Cubing
198. 49 steve1329
199. 48 TommyCherry
200. 47 gabrielw
201. 46 vilkkuti25
202. 44 AlphaCam625
202. 44 RadicalMacaroni
202. 44 MathNoobz
205. 43 kji269
205. 43 Fred Lang
207. 42 tigermaxi
207. 42 Toothcraver55
207. 42 hollower147
210. 41 pd159
211. 40 Thelegend12
211. 40 InlandEmpireCuber
211. 40 Coneman
211. 40 FishTalons
211. 40 VTCubers
211. 40 mihnea3000
217. 39 zman
218. 37 pi.cubed
219. 35 Skullush
220. 34 lccho
220. 34 [email protected]
220. 34 Matt Hudon
223. 33 Guilhermehrc
224. 32 AlwinR
224. 32 JMHCubed
226. 31 Ordway Persyn
226. 31 jason3141
226. 31 RileyN23
229. 29 KingCanyon
229. 29 Doglover2140
231. 28 zhata
232. 27 ligio90
232. 27 Jaco Momberg
232. 27 BenGotts
232. 27 PotatoesAreUs
232. 27 yashb
232. 27 read
238. 26 Jbacboy
238. 26 Bocancube
238. 26 angry broom
241. 25 zwhite
241. 25 buzzteam4
241. 25 Nihahhat
244. 24 YoAkshYo
245. 23 TheOcarinaCuber
245. 23 Moreno van Rooijen
245. 23 Christopher_Cabrera
245. 23 DhruvA
245. 23 nms777
250. 22 Brayden Adams
250. 22 SpiFunTastic
250. 22 Master_Disaster
250. 22 GenTheThief
250. 22 kluckyklucky
250. 22 ProStar
250. 22 DailyCuber
257. 21 L1me
257. 21 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
259. 20 oneshot
259. 20 HooverCuber
259. 20 Coolguy28879
259. 20 Alea
259. 20 MrLunarWolf
259. 20 Valken
265. 19 Jack
265. 19 trav1
265. 19 L1amDaBestest
265. 19 arbivara
269. 18 freshcuber.de
269. 18 ngmh
269. 18 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
269. 18 Henry Lipka
273. 17 HugaCuba
273. 17 toinou06cubing
273. 17 2018JAIN01
273. 17 Mate Kepes
277. 16 MarixPix
277. 16 weatherman223
277. 16 Mwaha
277. 16 kahvipelle123
277. 16 Arnav13
282. 15 Jaime CG
283. 14 u Cube
283. 14 John123
285. 13 Jami Viljanen
286. 12 Blade616
286. 12 Billabob
286. 12 skewber10
289. 11 ThatLucas
290. 10 joshsailscga
290. 10 scylla
290. 10 Cubey_Boi
290. 10 Cubinwitdapizza
290. 10 Kymlikespotatoes12105
290. 10 borjan baboski
290. 10 cubingboy226
290. 10 Isaac Latta
290. 10 RifleCat
290. 10 Thecubingboy226
300. 9 Axepick06
301. 8 THowlett
301. 8 Liam Wadek
303. 6 Theo Leinad
304. 5 Hjerpower
304. 5 keebruce
304. 5 [email protected]
304. 5 yes
308. 4 boroc226han
308. 4 [email protected]
308. 4 qaz
311. 3 PetrusQuber



*4x4x4 blindfolded* (105)

1. 1117 MatsBergsten
2. 977 Jacck
3. 938 sigalig


Spoiler



4. 887 abunickabhi
5. 752 Mike Hughey
6. 706 Dylan Swarts
7. 649 Sean Hartman
8. 630 brad711
9. 491 Deri Nata Wijaya
10. 414 Keroma12
11. 410 OJ Cubing
12. 378 topppits
13. 347 Connor Yungbluth
14. 331 bilbo07
15. 328 G2013
16. 312 T1_M0
17. 310 MattP98
18. 295 typo56
19. 273 Last Layer King
19. 273 elimescube
21. 266 nevinscph
22. 255 VJW
23. 228 Ontricus
24. 190 BiscutDNF
25. 179 Helmer Ewert
26. 177 NathanaelCubes
27. 160 ican97
28. 158 Zeke Mackay
29. 148 Clément B.
30. 146 m24816
31. 140 Sameer Aggarwal
32. 135 thembldlord
33. 129 jaysammey777
34. 118 Lvl9001Wizard
35. 101 dhafin
36. 99 JoXCuber
37. 98 redoxxy
38. 93 JakubDrobny
39. 92 theos
40. 90 dat1asiandude
41. 85 S.S.STAR
42. 83 Mikikajek
42. 83 monstercuber
44. 82 niclas.mach
45. 81 Cuberstache
46. 78 JackPfeifer
47. 75 DesertWolf
48. 72 PokeCubes
49. 67 Alpha cuber
50. 66 Keenan Johnson
51. 65 ichcubegern
52. 64 mande
53. 61 Laura
54. 53 thatkid
54. 53 One Wheel
56. 51 yovliporat
57. 49 NewoMinx
57. 49 BandedCubing101
59. 48 TheDubDubJr
59. 48 David ep
61. 46 Kerry_Creech
61. 46 Kit Clement
63. 44 DGCubes
64. 42 Zagros
65. 41 M O
66. 38 BradyCubes08
66. 38 YouCubing
68. 35 PingPongCuber
69. 34 leudcfa
70. 32 Cubeorithms
71. 31 arquillian
72. 28 zman
72. 28 yjko
72. 28 Logan
75. 27 h2f
75. 27 [email protected]
77. 26 Mcuber5
77. 26 PugCuber
79. 24 JakeKlassen
79. 24 TipsterTrickster
81. 19 Underwatercuber
81. 19 abhijat
83. 16 HawaiiLife745
83. 16 TheOcarinaCuber
85. 13 thecubingwizard
85. 13 Glomnipotent
87. 11 angry broom
87. 11 Caleb Arnette
87. 11 skewby_cuber
90. 10 hollower147
90. 10 MTOBEIYF
90. 10 remopihel
93. 9 epride17
94. 8 VIBE_ZT
95. 6 buzzteam4
96. 5 dnguyen2204
97. 4 InlandEmpireCuber
97. 4 CJK
97. 4 鄧南英
97. 4 Natanael
97. 4 Nicos
97. 4 GenTheThief
97. 4 Shadowjockey
104. 3 Andrew_Rizo
105. 2 keebruce



*5x5x5 blindfolded* (65)

1. 940 MatsBergsten
2. 852 sigalig
3. 782 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 592 Mike Hughey
5. 565 abunickabhi
6. 398 Sean Hartman
7. 338 Dylan Swarts
8. 228 bilbo07
9. 210 typo56
10. 190 nevinscph
11. 175 VJW
12. 162 OJ Cubing
13. 140 G2013
14. 133 brad711
15. 119 T1_M0
16. 112 thembldlord
17. 99 Connor Yungbluth
18. 92 dhafin
19. 82 Sameer Aggarwal
20. 75 Ontricus
21. 70 TheDubDubJr
22. 57 monstercuber
23. 55 Helmer Ewert
24. 51 Keroma12
25. 50 Zeke Mackay
26. 43 BiscutDNF
27. 39 redoxxy
28. 38 Keenan Johnson
28. 38 okayama
30. 35 Deri Nata Wijaya
31. 34 MattP98
32. 33 elimescube
33. 32 Cuberstache
34. 23 thatkid
35. 22 m24816
35. 22 dat1asiandude
37. 21 JackPfeifer
38. 20 鄧南英
38. 20 Clément B.
38. 20 DGCubes
41. 19 Glomnipotent
41. 19 Zagros
43. 18 Cubeorithms
43. 18 jaysammey777
45. 16 [email protected]
45. 16 ican97
47. 11 Nicos
48. 7 PokeCubes
48. 7 mande
50. 5 thecubingwizard
51. 4 Mikikajek
51. 4 TheOcarinaCuber
51. 4 HawaiiLife745
51. 4 VIBE_ZT
51. 4 yovliporat
56. 3 TipsterTrickster
56. 3 eeshanzele
56. 3 Laura
56. 3 keebruce
56. 3 NathanaelCubes
61. 2 NewoMinx
61. 2 FastCubeMaster
61. 2 Alpha cuber
61. 2 M O
61. 2 Nihahhat



*6x6x6 blindfolded* (20)

1. 720 MatsBergsten
2. 528 Jacck
3. 443 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4. 103 abunickabhi
5. 88 thembldlord
6. 86 Dylan Swarts
7. 33 sigalig
8. 28 bilbo07
9. 14 OJ Cubing
9. 14 hssandwich
9. 14 T1_M0
9. 14 G2013
9. 14 thecubingwizard
9. 14 nevinscph
9. 14 keebruce
16. 13 eeshanzele
16. 13 Sean Hartman
16. 13 Cubeorithms
16. 13 Nicos
16. 13 eyeball321



*7x7x7 blindfolded* (14)

1. 456 Mike Hughey
2. 206 MatsBergsten
3. 177 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 117 abunickabhi
5. 30 Nicos
6. 29 sigalig
6. 29 Dylan Swarts
8. 28 Caleb Arnette
9. 23 Skewber5689
10. 15 RamenNoodles
10. 15 eeshanzele
10. 15 keebruce
10. 15 Cubeorithms
14. 14 nevinscph



*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* (140)

1. 1545 Dylan Swarts
2. 1331 Keroma12
3. 1296 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 1091 sigalig
5. 908 Mike Hughey
6. 857 Deri Nata Wijaya
7. 799 Last Layer King
8. 753 Sean Hartman
9. 621 MatsBergsten
10. 592 Cuberstache
11. 541 abunickabhi
12. 351 T1_M0
13. 349 VJW
14. 336 brad711
15. 295 BiscutDNF
16. 290 Keenan Johnson
17. 267 typo56
18. 264 BradyCubes08
19. 261 DesertWolf
20. 253 revaldoah
21. 237 AdrianD
22. 233 Connor Yungbluth
23. 230 Mikikajek
24. 225 thembldlord
25. 222 Natanael
26. 215 fun at the joy
27. 178 dhafin
28. 175 Juicejam
29. 174 dollarstorecubes
30. 169 Helmer Ewert
31. 158 Clément B.
32. 149 NathanaelCubes
33. 143 theos
34. 141 M O
35. 130 nevinscph
36. 119 Lvl9001Wizard
36. 119 Sameer Aggarwal
38. 115 S.S.STAR
39. 113 Zeke Mackay
40. 111 bilbo07
41. 104 João Vinicius
42. 102 G2013
43. 101 Cooki348
44. 99 JoXCuber
45. 89 Ontricus
46. 82 thecubingwizard
47. 71 Myko
48. 69 PokeCubes
49. 68 PingPongCuber
50. 67 Alpha cuber
51. 65 lesliesampson
51. 65 Andrew_Rizo
53. 63 LolTreeMan
54. 62 topppits
54. 62 Zagros
56. 61 redoxxy
57. 57 elimescube
58. 56 yovliporat
58. 56 epride17
58. 56 m24816
61. 55 JakubDrobny
62. 53 MattP98
63. 52 Cubeorithms
64. 49 Axel Lönnstedt
64. 49 NewoMinx
66. 48 yjko
66. 48 revAldoabedram
66. 48 Nutybaconator
69. 46 monstercuber
69. 46 ican97
69. 46 arquillian
72. 45 MartinN13
73. 43 TheDubDubJr
73. 43 niclas.mach
75. 41 HawaiiLife745
75. 41 Underwatercuber
77. 40 FaTyl
78. 39 dat1asiandude
79. 38 David ep
80. 37 Caleb Arnette
80. 37 RadicalMacaroni
82. 35 OwenB
83. 31 OriEy
84. 29 FastCubeMaster
85. 26 One Wheel
85. 26 JackPfeifer
87. 25 cuberkid10
87. 25 Logan
89. 24 VIBE_ZT
89. 24 Billybong378
91. 23 Nam Dank the Tank
92. 22 Torch
93. 20 Bocancube
93. 20 jason3141
95. 19 boby_okta
96. 18 denthebro
97. 17 YoniStrass
97. 17 RyuKagamine
97. 17 keebruce
100. 16 2017LAMB06
100. 16 Casper A.
100. 16 PotatoesAreUs
103. 15 Pyra42
103. 15 PugCuber
103. 15 TheOcarinaCuber
106. 14 Shadowjockey
107. 13 cuber-26
107. 13 kluckyklucky
107. 13 Trig0n
110. 11 MCuber
111. 10 EdubCubes
111. 10 FishTalons
111. 10 [email protected]
111. 10 RifleCat
111. 10 BradenTheMagician
116. 8 Mcuber5
116. 8 Matt Hudon
116. 8 DailyCuber
116. 8 the best d1mnd
116. 8 dnguyen2204
121. 7 yashb
121. 7 RandomPerson84
121. 7 147Cubing
121. 7 pd159
121. 7 CJCubing
121. 7 Krystian Cz
121. 7 abhijat
128. 6 remopihel
128. 6 Alea
128. 6 Bubbagrub
128. 6 YouCubing
128. 6 thatkid
128. 6 BleachedTurtle
128. 6 Doglover2140
128. 6 d2polld
128. 6 brunofclima
137. 5 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
137. 5 Coolguy28879
137. 5 angry broom
137. 5 ichcubegern



Yay! I won points on 7BLD!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow I did really good! Competed every week since I started weekly

Edit: lol competing every week of multiblind made me win!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 6, 2020)

Can we get an overall Kinch rating? I am not good with points because my main events are not pyra and skewb...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2020)

*3x3x3 one-handed* (718)

1. 6345 OriginalUsername
2. 6180 Luke Garrett
3. 6178 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4. 5758 tJardigradHe
5. 5273 cuberkid10
6. 5062 NathanaelCubes
7. 4887 turtwig
8. 4794 thecubingwizard
9. 4646 MrKuba600
10. 4611 Shadowjockey
11. 4608 abunickabhi
12. 4607 Ontricus
13. 4583 riz3ndrr
14. 4548 2017LAMB06
15. 4435 jancsi02
16. 4294 Khairur Rachim
17. 4146 ARandomCuber
18. 3996 BradenTheMagician
19. 3995 Sean Hartman
20. 3887 xyzzy
21. 3853 MCuber
22. 3833 HawaiiLife745
23. 3752 mihnea3000
24. 3689 DGCubes
25. 3605 Zeke Mackay
26. 3389 asacuber
27. 3335 NewoMinx
28. 3274 DhruvA
29. 3171 Clément B.
30. 3136 GenTheThief
31. 3113 João Vinicius
32. 3111 V.Kochergin
33. 3062 PokeCubes
34. 3045 Toothcraver55
35. 3018 Glomnipotent
36. 2936 MattP98
37. 2905 BradyCubes08
38. 2890 Cooki348
39. 2823 begiuli65
40. 2763 Kylegadj
41. 2672 Kerry_Creech
42. 2649 Magdamini
43. 2594 AidanNoogie
44. 2573 Aleksandar Dukleski
45. 2550 JoXCuber
46. 2547 Logan
47. 2482 Dylan Swarts
48. 2479 Helmer Ewert
49. 2433 Parke187
50. 2408 Jscuber
51. 2340 Angry_Mob
52. 2332 fun at the joy
53. 2298 BiscutDNF
54. 2283 TheNoobCuber
55. 2237 Liam Wadek
56. 2223 Elo13
57. 2211 sleipnir
58. 2205 revaldoah
59. 2180 MartinN13
60. 2129 CubicOreo
61. 2091 Antto Pitkänen
61. 2091 Cheng
63. 2066 lejitcuber
64. 2058 Sameer Aggarwal
65. 2037 boroc226han
66. 2019 Coinman_
67. 2015 aaron paskow
68. 2005 Dream Cubing
69. 2001 InlandEmpireCuber
70. 1997 wuque man
71. 1983 swankfukinc
72. 1980 OwenB
73. 1943 2016LAIL01
74. 1880 AlphaCam625
75. 1866 Michael DeLaRosa
76. 1856 Marcus Siu
77. 1852 trav1
78. 1775 [email protected]
79. 1706 Marco21
80. 1672 d2polld
81. 1637 brad711
82. 1628 JakubDrobny
83. 1621 JackPfeifer
84. 1613 typo56
85. 1605 Axel Lönnstedt
86. 1570 niclas.mach
87. 1550 RandomPerson84
88. 1549 Trig0n
89. 1516 Petri Krzywacki
90. 1465 RileyN23
91. 1450 Underwatercuber
92. 1443 yjko
93. 1419 Laura
94. 1412 nikodem.rudy
95. 1394 YoniStrass
96. 1386 Fred Lang
97. 1382 Bogdan
98. 1381 CubicPickle
99. 1368 Michał Krasowski
100. 1363 Connor Yungbluth
101. 1348 zhata
102. 1329 parkertrager
103. 1325 ExultantCarn
104. 1313 2018JAIN01
105. 1302 Nihahhat
106. 1273 YouCubing
107. 1257 Torch
108. 1254 Rollercoasterben
109. 1241 Nikhil George
110. 1234 Mike Hughey
111. 1216 milo black
112. 1187 speedcube.insta
113. 1186 Neb
114. 1156 AdrianCubing
114. 1156 jaysammey777
116. 1153 speedcuber71
116. 1153 MichaelNielsen
118. 1138 dollarstorecubes
119. 1131 Sub1Hour
120. 1125 Natanael
121. 1111 Utkarsh Ashar
122. 1106 Last Layer King
123. 1087 TheodorNordstrand
124. 1061 jvier
125. 1045 Nicos
126. 1040 skewber10
127. 1038 Moreno van Rooijen
127. 1038 DesertWolf
129. 1034 David ep
130. 1006 dat1asiandude
131. 999 tavery343
131. 999 VIBE_ZT
133. 996 remopihel
134. 985 uesyuu
135. 982 bennettstouder
136. 964 G2013
137. 961 Nutybaconator
138. 958 Keenan Johnson
139. 954 danvie
139. 954 m24816
141. 948 Teh Keng Foo
142. 936 Turkey vld
143. 929 hopelessdove
144. 926 VJW
145. 922 Awesomesaucer
146. 916 SimonK
146. 916 OJ Cubing
148. 905 Julio974
149. 897 Alpha cuber
150. 893 epride17
151. 884 vedroboev
152. 883 Koen van Aller
153. 874 Elf
154. 861 ThatLucas
155. 854 Wilhelm
155. 854 yovliporat
157. 831 Letmeinpls
158. 806 TheDubDubJr
159. 805 Chris Van Der Brink
160. 801 NoProblemCubing
161. 793 John Benwell
162. 786 xpoes
163. 772 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
164. 755 Tommy Kiprillis
165. 739 freshcuber.de
166. 734 Immolated-Marmoset
167. 732 arquillian
168. 721 Juicejam
169. 717 Cuz Red
170. 710 smackbadatskewb
171. 709 T1_M0
172. 704 TheKravCuber
173. 698 weatherman223
174. 685 abhijat
175. 670 eyeball321
176. 666 Mcuber5
177. 665 DailyCuber
178. 663 skewby_cuber
178. 663 obelisk477
180. 651 [email protected]
181. 648 BleachedTurtle
182. 640 sigalig
183. 632 Metallic Silver
184. 631 UnknownCanvas
185. 621 Valken
186. 606 camcuber
187. 605 Pyra42
188. 591 sqAree
189. 579 tigermaxi
190. 576 DiscolouredWenis
191. 573 Kit Clement
192. 566 CubingwithChris
192. 566 Billybong378
194. 558 Henry Lipka
195. 551 dhafin
196. 543 qaz
196. 543 Allagos
198. 542 Varun Mohanraj
199. 540 oskarinn
200. 537 leomannen
200. 537 PingPongCuber
202. 534 One Wheel
203. 525 Schmizee
204. 515 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
205. 514 Sowrduk
206. 508 zwhite
207. 507 asiahyoo1997
207. 507 JakeKlassen
209. 506 whatshisbucket
210. 505 Pixaler
211. 504 Nitheesh fmc
212. 502 [email protected]
213. 498 Andrew_Rizo
214. 492 thembldlord
215. 491 MTOBEIYF
216. 484 Keroma12
217. 483 kahvipelle123
218. 482 mikiwow123
219. 480 Mark Boyanowski
220. 462 Deri Nata Wijaya
221. 461 AlwinR
222. 460 Little Sunrise
223. 457 KingCanyon
224. 456 HendrikW
225. 452 cuber-26
226. 443 Abhi
227. 440 TipsterTrickster
228. 439 LoiteringCuber
229. 436 Tristan Chua Yong
230. 431 Axepick06
231. 430 SpiFunTastic
232. 429 Alexis1011
232. 429 Nikhil Soares
234. 428 Jonah Jarvis
234. 428 nms777
234. 428 ngmh
237. 427 TheCube4226
238. 426 Lachlan Stephens
239. 409 leudcfa
240. 406 typeman5
240. 406 pizzacrust
242. 405 B-cubes
243. 404 Manatee 10235
244. 402 CJK
245. 400 Matthew d
246. 395 ican97
246. 395 MathNoobz
248. 394 EdubCubes
249. 390 Rubiksdude4144
250. 386 Alea
251. 383 Legomanz
252. 382 OriEy
253. 380 Hjerpower
254. 378 DonovanTheCool
255. 376 KingCobble29
256. 372 PlatonCuber
257. 368 BenGotts
258. 367 qwer13
259. 363 nevinscph
260. 362 GTGil
261. 359 Cubeology
262. 354 LYZ
262. 354 jronge94
264. 352 jackeyguy
265. 350 Astral Cubing
266. 349 Isaac Latta
266. 349 JChambers13
268. 347 Christian Foyle
269. 341 dycocubix
270. 337 yourmotherfly
271. 334 Caleb Arnette
272. 331 Guilhermehrc
273. 323 F2LSkip
274. 321 PugCuber
275. 320 Casper A.
276. 319 jihu1011
276. 319 hotufos
278. 310 jason3141
278. 310 SirWaffle
280. 308 Bubbagrub
281. 307 Matt Hudon
282. 306 Coneman
282. 306 SpartanSailor
284. 305 Jmuncuber
284. 305 OHboi
286. 303 redoxxy
287. 300 Cuberstache
287. 300 tc kruber
289. 295 thatkid
290. 293 M1n1turtl3
291. 281 Islam Kitiev
292. 280 JustinTimeCuber
293. 276 Caleb/spooderskewb
294. 274 Erik
295. 268 sascholeks
296. 265 Ernest Fowler
297. 264 Josh5271
298. 259 Jacck
299. 258 KrokosB
300. 257 Pranav Prabhu
301. 256 Infraredlizards
302. 245 monstercuber
303. 244 WoowyBaby
303. 244 Mateusz Kozioł
303. 244 ftRouxles
306. 243 Comvat
306. 243 ostrich001
308. 242 Ian Pang
308. 242 bilbo07
310. 240 Brayden Adams
311. 239 minnow
312. 238 yudo.r
312. 238 Kymlikespotatoes12105
314. 236 Awder
315. 234 lego303
315. 234 audiophile121
315. 234 Jami Viljanen
318. 232 HooverCuber
318. 232 YoAkshYo
318. 232 the best d1mnd
321. 230 CraZZ CFOP
322. 228 chriscuber123
322. 228 george dunners
324. 224 fortissim2
325. 221 LowSkill
326. 219 mrjames113083
327. 216 F0ggyB0y
328. 211 SpeedCubeReview
329. 210 HighQualityCollection
330. 205 Turbo TPS
331. 204 oliver sitja sichel
332. 200 MegaminxMan
333. 199 RifleCat
333. 199 genius0717
335. 198 Kestin02
336. 194 [email protected]
337. 193 Dylan is nub
338. 191 cubingpatrol
339. 189 mvpcuber47
340. 187 johnstond
341. 186 cubiversecube
342. 183 SloMo Cubing
343. 182 gutte02
344. 181 mista
345. 179 TheCubingAddict980
345. 179 LukeBrunsvold
345. 179 revAldoabedram
348. 177 Poketube6681
349. 176 HugaCuba
350. 175 Michael123
351. 172 Wriiglly
352. 171 3x3x5
352. 171 colegemuth
354. 169 PotatoesAreUs
355. 167 LolTreeMan
356. 165 NicoCuber1
357. 163 theos
357. 163 CorwinCubes
359. 162 Kered
359. 162 SirVivor
361. 160 boby_okta
361. 160 MarixPix
363. 157 Babcga
363. 157 avshalom
363. 157 Ianwubby
366. 155 samr
366. 155 Thelegend12
368. 154 u Cube
369. 153 [email protected]
370. 152 Mate Kepes
370. 152 Cubinwitdapizza
372. 149 VTCubers
372. 149 xXflesstosub10Xx
374. 148 Leo Annett
375. 147 tolgakantarci
376. 146 The Blockhead
376. 146 Cubing5life
378. 145 bgcatfan
378. 145 Coeur de feu
380. 144 Cpimtong
380. 144 MikaSmulders
380. 144 Trexrush1
383. 142 Tanay Kapadia
383. 142 Zagros
385. 141 M O
386. 140 Arnav13
386. 140 [email protected]
388. 138 Color Cuber
389. 137 Rory Dasher
390. 136 Aadil- ali
390. 136 jakgun0130
390. 136 denthebro
393. 135 Zac04attack
394. 134 Stubbi
394. 134 dmcuber818
394. 134 ABadRubiksSolver
397. 133 Emir Yusuf
398. 132 BraydenTheCuber
399. 131 bacyril
400. 130 toinou06cubing
400. 130 Daniel Johnson
402. 129 L1amDaBestest
402. 129 [email protected]
404. 128 Lvl9001Wizard
405. 127 WorldoBlocks
406. 126 CubicCubes
407. 125 Richie72
407. 125 PetrusQuber
409. 124 BrianJ
409. 124 Milesb95
411. 123 [email protected]
412. 122 [email protected]
413. 121 kainos
414. 118 gustavw02
414. 118 JJonesUK
416. 117 Jbacboy
417. 116 PeterH2N
417. 116 Nazib
419. 115 vilkkuti25
419. 115 [email protected]
419. 115 eeshanzele
422. 114 jake.levine
422. 114 dnguyen2204
422. 114 NarenRameshB
425. 113 blacksanta
426. 112 MLGCubez
426. 112 TheBreadCuber
426. 112 pd159
429. 111 kayano
429. 111 borjan baboski
431. 109 [email protected]
432. 108 Ikachan
432. 108 BenChristman1
434. 106 Shaun Mack
434. 106 gabrielw
436. 105 Nard Cubes
436. 105 FastCubeMaster
436. 105 The Cubinator
439. 104 Micah Morrison
439. 104 Kuzniok
439. 104 Christopher_Cabrera
439. 104 Bonkashi
443. 103 Dillyweed
444. 101 acchyutjolly26
445. 100 HLCubing
445. 100 Mikikajek
445. 100 [email protected]
448. 99 Nico135brd
448. 99 TommyCherry
450. 98 2019DWYE01
451. 97 Loic Chiang
451. 97 ColorfulPockets
451. 97 UnknownCuber
454. 96 filipemtx
454. 96 Simon G
456. 95 [email protected]
456. 95 Nordcubing
456. 95 brunofclima
456. 95 mikolaj
456. 95 JMHCubed
456. 95 Fredrick
462. 94 Supercuber
462. 94 mande
464. 93 RapsinSix
464. 93 Burnsy101
464. 93 Lennonade10
467. 92 KERRIGAN
467. 92 derek
469. 91 ANGRYBROOM
469. 91 Sixstringcal
471. 89 taco_schell
471. 89 Ace Force 18
471. 89 Mbozcan
471. 89 Dragos Cadariu
475. 88 qT Tp
475. 88 TrueONCE
477. 87 joshsailscga
477. 87 SashaSvetov
477. 87 petrudc
480. 86 Rubadcar
480. 86 elliottk_
480. 86 Kal-Flo
483. 84 BMcCl1
483. 84 Jaycubes
485. 83 allanboss131
485. 83 Evan W
487. 81 Doglover2140
487. 81 Ghost Cuber
487. 81 THowlett
487. 81 Mwaha
491. 80 Katiedavies3103
491. 80 [email protected]
491. 80 goidlon
491. 80 Mageminx
491. 80 yashb
491. 80 angry broom
491. 80 buzzteam4
491. 80 Wabbly
491. 80 dnics2000
500. 79 Nicholas Kang
501. 78 janelle
501. 78 Cuber21
501. 78 Phraser_918
501. 78 Owen Morrison
501. 78 midnightcuberx
506. 77 [email protected]
506. 77 juninho29
506. 77 Imran Rahman
506. 77 AlanenSebastian
510. 76 Ivan95
510. 76 hejhej
510. 76 Tak
513. 75 T á
513. 75 lccho
513. 75 The Cubing Fanatic
516. 74 MrLunarWolf
516. 74 Djangodie
516. 74 Nam Dank the Tank
516. 74 Ayan2005
520. 70 1234
521. 69 ChacheeC
521. 69 Rodzki04
523. 68 popov18
524. 67 Skullush
525. 66 SpareBrains
525. 66 craccho
525. 66 Zach
528. 65 Rocketcubing
529. 64 MarineCuber
529. 64 L1me
529. 64 GarethBert11
529. 64 TasseRasse
533. 63 scarrillo_cuber
534. 62 connor132435
535. 61 Nayano
536. 59 [email protected]
536. 59 Zafimi
536. 59 TimoSimurka
539. 58 TheTylerDean
539. 58 Iconic cuber
541. 57 lucas
541. 57 miasponseller
541. 57 TeddyCubes
544. 56 Brizzle
544. 56 lukas
546. 55 Zman04
546. 55 ProStar
546. 55 lumes2121
546. 55 Paperninja
550. 54 Jan
550. 54 Janav Gupta
550. 54 Blade616
553. 53 d4m1no
553. 53 blitey
553. 53 jsgamemaker
553. 53 Jaime CG
553. 53 CaptainCuber
558. 52 Liam Turner056
558. 52 EdubCubing1
558. 52 RadicalMacaroni
558. 52 Djangovend
558. 52 SU cuber
558. 52 DallasCuber
564. 51 Elysian_Hunter
564. 51 hollower147
564. 51 FlipKing_Cubes
564. 51 matt boeren
568. 50 SuperCheese
568. 50 Xtreme Cuber
568. 50 Aleki
571. 49 Bonmon2
572. 48 Juan Peralta
572. 48 Reizii
572. 48 Vraj95Soni
572. 48 John123
572. 48 Aerospry
572. 48 Adityathecuber
578. 47 Reizii_
579. 44 DSauce
579. 44 big_moe5
579. 44 Skittleskp
579. 44 kluckyklucky
579. 44 Raymond Luo
584. 43 cuber3141592
584. 43 Bocancube
584. 43 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
587. 42 merpell
587. 42 bobpk1234
589. 41 Doofnoofer
589. 41 Myko
589. 41 FishTalons
589. 41 destin_shulfer
593. 40 Destin.S
593. 40 bam1217
593. 40 CalamityCubes
593. 40 MrCuberLP
593. 40 Jonnydacuber
598. 39 kilwap147
598. 39 Ordway Persyn
600. 38 AhmetYG
600. 38 ZZ'er
600. 38 TheOcarinaCuber
603. 37 Jozo_Berk
603. 37 skewbercuber
605. 36 SlimeBoost
605. 36 Ali161102
605. 36 Numberwhizz
605. 36 Puzzler
605. 36 stormtrooper
610. 35 Nohagtrede
610. 35 GabGab
610. 35 BLCuber8
610. 35 Triangles_are_cubers
610. 35 SnappyCuber
615. 34 CJCubing
616. 33 Sidharth Sudhir
616. 33 Cube to Cube
616. 33 EJCubed
619. 32 JannisGrün
619. 32 cubeshepherd
619. 32 Praneel710
622. 31 wearephamily1719
623. 30 nichols_8
623. 30 keebruce
623. 30 g2i7l
623. 30 DanielStead03865
627. 29 mhcubergamer
627. 29 MJCuber05
627. 29 J6642
627. 29 sporteisvogel
631. 28 Qman710
631. 28 xLodestar
631. 28 Cubeorithms
631. 28 RyanP12
635. 27 Brayden Gilland
636. 26 omg cuber
637. 25 Austin Henry
637. 25 MatsBergsten
637. 25 JC Cuber
640. 24 Jonasrox09
640. 24 147Cubing
640. 24 teboecubes
640. 24 roosfan22
640. 24 Lapse.
645. 22 GC1998
645. 22 hadofhfo
645. 22 Apolo
645. 22 Kejepsi
645. 22 PredtherCuber
645. 22 DP Cuber
651. 21 knightron0
651. 21 Bamboo Cuber
651. 21 SoaringAscent
654. 20 MarkyGames7
654. 20 oliviervlcube
654. 20 L--Sergio
657. 19 Jaco Momberg
657. 19 V-Cube4 
657. 19 RamenNoodles
657. 19 scylla
657. 19 ProximaCuber
657. 19 jalom12
663. 18 aidan810
663. 18 Dominik Unijewski
663. 18 arbivara
663. 18 luisrotzoll
663. 18 steve1329
663. 18 NolanDoes2x2
669. 17 Sonicroux15
669. 17 Master_Disaster
671. 16 VTCubers99
671. 16 RishiS_15
671. 16 kumato
671. 16 VTCubersHub
675. 15 capcubeing
675. 15 vorherrscher
675. 15 The Cubix
678. 14 qwerty123meme
678. 14 MAD CUBER
680. 13 dandreev
681. 12 Coolguy28879
681. 12 13janderson
681. 12 rubyakdks kube
681. 12 jjnuech333
685. 11 PxCubing
685. 11 Biswa
685. 11 Mahesh Raja
688. 10 Pa_uL
688. 10 cfopboy
688. 10 PotElliot
688. 10 Cubeguy11
692. 9 Etotheipi
692. 9 CubicChipmunk
692. 9 rodriguize
692. 9 ecuber57
692. 9 VDel_234_
697. 8 Qunima
697. 8 alexl
697. 8 Reddy
700. 7 Sumit
700. 7 RouxUser_69420
700. 7 pop23
700. 7 TigaJun
700. 7 G0ingInsqne
700. 7 Dr.Cubic
706. 6 CurlyFries
706. 6 Lykos
706. 6 Charlene Palafox
706. 6 jherzy jhay dela cruz
706. 6 WillyTheWizard
706. 6 Stephen
706. 6 pyrasphynx
706. 6 ItsSnazzle
714. 5 Atomixcc
714. 5 chase
714. 5 Dora cubing
714. 5 I'm not rouxd
714. 5 Bart Van Eynde



*3x3x3 With feet* (176)

1. 974 OriginalUsername
2. 726 tJardigradHe
3. 611 V.Kochergin


Spoiler



4. 592 JoXCuber
5. 564 ichcubegern
6. 497 BradenTheMagician
7. 496 DhruvA
8. 417 Luke Garrett
9. 407 Zeke Mackay
10. 357 HawaiiLife745
11. 324 Sean Hartman
12. 313 DesertWolf
13. 257 Mike Hughey
14. 238 Logan
15. 233 Bubbagrub
16. 199 João Vinicius
17. 194 MartinN13
18. 170 Shadowjockey
18. 170 One Wheel
20. 164 DGCubes
21. 160 PokeCubes
22. 155 fun at the joy
23. 149 dollarstorecubes
24. 132 Kerry_Creech
25. 124 YouCubing
26. 111 niclas.mach
27. 105 cuberkid10
28. 96 epride17
29. 95 Parke187
30. 94 MattP98
30. 94 Elo13
32. 88 parkertrager
33. 84 VJW
34. 81 Liam Wadek
35. 79 Khairur Rachim
36. 75 AdrianCubing
37. 74 PingPongCuber
38. 71 Neb
38. 71 milo black
40. 66 dat1asiandude
41. 61 InlandEmpireCuber
42. 60 GenTheThief
43. 59 arquillian
44. 55 Torch
44. 55 BiscutDNF
46. 54 NewoMinx
47. 53 brad711
48. 52 Tristan Chua Yong
48. 52 jaysammey777
50. 49 Utkarsh Ashar
50. 49 MCuber
50. 49 Wilhelm
53. 44 ARandomCuber
54. 43 CJK
54. 43 asacuber
56. 40 revAldoabedram
57. 39 Immolated-Marmoset
58. 38 JackPfeifer
59. 37 Alpha cuber
59. 37 NicoCuber1
61. 36 Tommy Kiprillis
62. 34 VIBE_ZT
62. 34 redoxxy
64. 33 MLGCubez
64. 33 TheDubDubJr
66. 32 dycocubix
66. 32 ThatLucas
68. 31 Sameer Aggarwal
68. 31 BradyCubes08
68. 31 hollower147
71. 29 Michał Krasowski
71. 29 Hjerpower
73. 28 nevinscph
74. 27 leudcfa
75. 24 CJCubing
76. 23 dhafin
76. 23 TipsterTrickster
76. 23 thembldlord
76. 23 PugCuber
80. 21 NoProblemCubing
80. 21 boroc226han
82. 20 SashaSvetov
82. 20 daniel678
82. 20 xyzzy
85. 19 Caleb Arnette
85. 19 oliver sitja sichel
85. 19 m24816
85. 19 AlwinR
85. 19 Connor Yungbluth
85. 19 Praneel710
91. 18 JChambers13
91. 18 typo56
93. 17 The Blockhead
93. 17 Sowrduk
93. 17 Varun Mohanraj
96. 16 Antto Pitkänen
96. 16 abunickabhi
96. 16 KERRIGAN
96. 16 skewber10
100. 15 ngmh
100. 15 pd159
100. 15 monstercuber
100. 15 Sub1Hour
104. 14 Kymlikespotatoes12105
104. 14 Cooki348
104. 14 hotufos
104. 14 RyuKagamine
104. 14 kahvipelle123
104. 14 BleachedTurtle
104. 14 Fred Lang
111. 13 Color Cuber
111. 13 Myko
111. 13 Dream Cubing
111. 13 Dillyweed
111. 13 Micah Morrison
111. 13 tavery343
117. 12 Jacck
117. 12 Matt Hudon
117. 12 Ace Force 18
117. 12 Caleb/spooderskewb
117. 12 CubicOreo
117. 12 T1_M0
117. 12 lego303
117. 12 samr
125. 11 eeshanzele
125. 11 Christopher_Cabrera
125. 11 Nayano
125. 11 MichaelNielsen
125. 11 [email protected]
125. 11 lejitcuber
125. 11 trav1
132. 10 Kit Clement
132. 10 UnknownCanvas
132. 10 KrokosB
132. 10 Cuz Red
132. 10 johnstond
132. 10 begiuli65
132. 10 eyeball321
139. 9 KingCanyon
139. 9 tc kruber
139. 9 2017LAMB06
139. 9 Underwatercuber
143. 8 DallasCuber
144. 7 DiscolouredWenis
144. 7 remopihel
144. 7 Jaime CG
147. 6 PetrusQuber
147. 6 Thelegend12
147. 6 Koen van Aller
147. 6 Atomixcc
147. 6 M O
147. 6 NathanaelCubes
147. 6 MTOBEIYF
147. 6 Dylan Swarts
147. 6 Ordway Persyn
147. 6 d2polld
147. 6 angry broom
147. 6 TheNoobCuber
147. 6 BraydenTheCuber
147. 6 Zagros
147. 6 Chris Van Der Brink
162. 5 DailyCuber
162. 5 Brayden Adams
162. 5 Julio974
162. 5 colegemuth
162. 5 blitey
162. 5 Alea
162. 5 cuber-26
162. 5 Jscuber
162. 5 bennettstouder
162. 5 Toothcraver55
162. 5 george dunners
162. 5 TheCube4226
162. 5 MrLunarWolf
162. 5 OwenB
162. 5 Cubeorithms



*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (237)

1. 1020 ichcubegern
2. 564 abunickabhi
3. 538 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4. 398 Mike Hughey
5. 324 Zeke Mackay
6. 296 Fred Lang
7. 263 Shadowjockey
8. 227 jaysammey777
9. 209 MCuber
10. 203 InlandEmpireCuber
11. 192 Natanael
11. 192 fun at the joy
13. 189 MatsBergsten
13. 189 JoXCuber
15. 185 thecubingwizard
16. 178 PokeCubes
17. 176 speedcube.insta
18. 174 Cheng
19. 155 theos
20. 152 CubingwithChris
20. 152 arquillian
22. 150 dollarstorecubes
23. 147 cuberkid10
24. 139 m24816
25. 137 colegemuth
26. 130 YouCubing
27. 129 abhijat
28. 126 Khairur Rachim
29. 121 niclas.mach
30. 119 Ontricus
31. 118 dhafin
32. 117 G2013
33. 115 Sean Hartman
34. 114 BradyCubes08
35. 105 Cooki348
36. 104 Wilhelm
37. 98 BiscutDNF
38. 95 Liam Wadek
39. 94 xyzzy
40. 86 BradenTheMagician
41. 85 Dream Cubing
42. 83 tJardigradHe
42. 83 João Vinicius
44. 82 begiuli65
44. 82 MrKuba600
46. 78 vedroboev
47. 75 PlatonCuber
48. 73 DGCubes
48. 73 Axel Lönnstedt
50. 72 Jacck
51. 71 The Blockhead
52. 67 Valken
53. 63 jason3141
54. 57 ngmh
55. 56 boby_okta
56. 54 TheDubDubJr
57. 53 CaptainCuber
58. 52 T1_M0
59. 51 kahvipelle123
60. 50 hollower147
61. 49 Sameer Aggarwal
62. 48 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
63. 47 Magdamini
64. 46 thembldlord
65. 44 Teh Keng Foo
66. 42 Torch
66. 42 Logan
68. 40 Brayden Adams
69. 39 Luke Garrett
69. 39 speedcuber71
69. 39 JailtonMendes
69. 39 TheCube4226
73. 37 Dylan Swarts
73. 37 Connor Yungbluth
75. 36 cuber-26
75. 36 Alexis1011
75. 36 VJW
78. 34 Zagros
79. 33 bacyril
79. 33 BraydenTheCuber
81. 32 EJCubed
82. 31 PugCuber
82. 31 Turkey vld
82. 31 Moreno van Rooijen
82. 31 RifleCat
86. 30 Julio974
86. 30 DesertWolf
88. 29 JakubDrobny
88. 29 Matthew d
88. 29 CubicPickle
91. 28 DailyCuber
92. 27 Trig0n
92. 27 Reddy
94. 26 taco_schell
95. 25 tavery343
96. 24 L1amDaBestest
96. 24 TipsterTrickster
98. 23 Bogdan
98. 23 Lvl9001Wizard
100. 22 Mikikajek
100. 22 Nordcubing
100. 22 NewoMinx
100. 22 Pyra42
100. 22 Marcus Siu
100. 22 John Benwell
100. 22 Destin.S
100. 22 nms777
100. 22 monstercuber
100. 22 HawaiiLife745
100. 22 riz3ndrr
111. 21 Nikhil Soares
111. 21 [email protected]
111. 21 brad711
111. 21 Cubeology
111. 21 Neb
116. 20 Cpimtong
116. 20 skewbercuber
116. 20 Turbo TPS
116. 20 mvpcuber47
116. 20 qT Tp
121. 19 parkertrager
121. 19 MrLunarWolf
121. 19 Elvin Thorsen
121. 19 Dora cubing
121. 19 2019DWYE01
126. 18 Cuberstache
126. 18 HugaCuba
126. 18 jakgun0130
126. 18 thatkid
126. 18 Master_Disaster
131. 17 MathNoobz
132. 16 chriscuber123
132. 16 Varun Mohanraj
134. 15 [email protected]
134. 15 Alpha cuber
134. 15 remopihel
134. 15 milo black
134. 15 DiscolouredWenis
134. 15 BleachedTurtle
134. 15 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
134. 15 CJK
142. 14 SloMo Cubing
142. 14 [email protected]
142. 14 Kit Clement
142. 14 hotufos
142. 14 Hjerpower
142. 14 Christopher_Cabrera
148. 13 KrokosB
148. 13 AhmetYG
148. 13 OriginalUsername
148. 13 Keenan Johnson
152. 12 jronge94
152. 12 PotatoesAreUs
152. 12 bilbo07
152. 12 tigermaxi
152. 12 L1me
157. 11 Jbacboy
157. 11 weatherman223
157. 11 epride17
157. 11 eeshanzele
157. 11 Juicejam
157. 11 Jami Viljanen
163. 10 pizzacrust
163. 10 Ian Pang
163. 10 Habado13
163. 10 chase
163. 10 LowSkill
168. 9 Thelegend12
168. 9 PingPongCuber
168. 9 JackPfeifer
168. 9 OwenB
168. 9 u Cube
168. 9 Sowrduk
168. 9 MartinN13
168. 9 Mr_Tiger420
168. 9 TimoSimurka
177. 8 g2i7l
177. 8 Micah Morrison
177. 8 Jscuber
177. 8 Myko
177. 8 Mwaha
177. 8 KingCobble29
183. 7 Tak
183. 7 DallasCuber
183. 7 smackbadatskewb
183. 7 zhziong
183. 7 Wish Lin
183. 7 Abhi
183. 7 bmxcraze5
183. 7 TheodorNordstrand
183. 7 BLCuber8
183. 7 Helmer Ewert
183. 7 ExultantCarn
183. 7 Lennonade10
183. 7 Pixaler
183. 7 Coolguy28879
183. 7 RapsinSix
198. 6 ItsSnazzle
198. 6 bam1217
198. 6 Rory Dasher
198. 6 boroc226han
198. 6 [email protected]
198. 6 Caleb/spooderskewb
198. 6 Nam Dank the Tank
198. 6 thegreenbush
198. 6 mihnea3000
198. 6 BenChristman1
198. 6 Kejepsi
198. 6 midnightcuberx
198. 6 JC Cuber
198. 6 Rollercoasterben
198. 6 Blade616
198. 6 UnknownCanvas
198. 6 borjan baboski
198. 6 mikolaj
198. 6 aarush
198. 6 Skittleskp
198. 6 ABadRubiksSolver
198. 6 Atomixcc
198. 6 Isaac Latta
198. 6 VIBE_ZT
222. 5 pyrasphynx
222. 5 hoebi09
222. 5 Zach Clark
222. 5 qaz
222. 5 Cuz Red
222. 5 Kal-Flo
222. 5 Bocancube
222. 5 SU cuber
222. 5 Alea
222. 5 Djangovend
222. 5 2018JAIN01
222. 5 S.S.STAR
222. 5 tc kruber
222. 5 TheNoobCuber
222. 5 the best d1mnd
222. 5 connor132435



*3x3x3 Fewest moves* (232)

1. 1608 Theo Leinad
2. 1356 Bogdan
3. 1331 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4. 1258 Jacck
5. 1254 Shadowjockey
6. 1130 asacuber
7. 1114 WoowyBaby
8. 964 Tommy Kiprillis
9. 932 Bubbagrub
10. 903 xyzzy
11. 865 brad711
12. 857 G2013
13. 795 TheodorNordstrand
14. 710 ichcubegern
15. 699 thecubingwizard
16. 685 Sean Hartman
17. 631 Kit Clement
18. 617 TheDubDubJr
19. 546 João Vinicius
20. 545 theos
21. 493 Underwatercuber
22. 470 Teh Keng Foo
23. 459 RyuKagamine
24. 442 CyanSandwich
25. 424 TipsterTrickster
26. 413 craccho
27. 331 tJardigradHe
28. 318 Ontricus
29. 305 Trig0n
30. 298 jaysammey777
31. 294 SpeedCubeReview
31. 294 OriginalUsername
33. 286 aaron paskow
34. 282 MCuber
35. 272 Helmer Ewert
36. 271 revaldoah
36. 271 Connor Yungbluth
36. 271 speedcuber71
39. 269 dat1asiandude
40. 254 T1_M0
41. 235 Smiles
42. 232 Liam Wadek
43. 228 lejitcuber
44. 216 InlandEmpireCuber
45. 215 fun at the joy
46. 209 Cheng
46. 209 Jack314
48. 189 Schmizee
49. 179 dollarstorecubes
50. 172 jakgun0130
51. 170 Kerry_Creech
52. 161 Pranav Prabhu
53. 158 Torch
54. 155 LambdaPi
55. 152 arquillian
56. 151 Color Cuber
57. 146 Sameer Aggarwal
57. 146 ColorfulPockets
57. 146 SimonK
60. 138 skewber10
61. 136 NicoCuber1
62. 134 DGCubes
63. 127 Juicejam
64. 126 abunickabhi
65. 125 NewoMinx
66. 123 ExultantCarn
67. 117 Logan
68. 113 Cuberstache
68. 113 qT Tp
70. 112 meskelto
70. 112 PokeCubes
72. 110 MrKuba600
72. 110 Jack
74. 109 mista
74. 109 vedroboev
76. 106 remopihel
77. 105 Keroma12
78. 102 niclas.mach
79. 101 PlatonCuber
80. 98 kahvipelle123
81. 97 PingPongCuber
82. 94 Sixstringcal
82. 94 Karam
84. 92 arbivara
84. 92 Mark Boyanowski
84. 92 Koen van Aller
87. 91 JackPfeifer
88. 88 Zeke Mackay
88. 88 HawaiiLife745
90. 87 parkertrager
91. 86 Cooki348
92. 83 OwenB
93. 82 DhruvA
94. 81 2017LAMB06
95. 80 Myko
96. 79 h2f
97. 77 qaz
98. 75 irontwig
99. 74 Parke187
99. 74 Billybong378
101. 73 PetrusQuber
101. 73 Cuz Red
103. 71 YouCubing
104. 70 davidr
105. 67 RCTACameron
105. 67 KingCobble29
105. 67 hopelessdove
108. 66 ProStar
109. 63 AidanNoogie
109. 63 BiscutDNF
111. 61 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
111. 61 The Blockhead
113. 60 Dream Cubing
114. 59 jancsi02
115. 57 jason3141
116. 56 sigalig
116. 56 cuberkid10
118. 55 Clément B.
118. 55 Brayden Adams
118. 55 BradenTheMagician
121. 54 andersonaap
122. 53 Khairur Rachim
123. 52 NoProblemCubing
124. 51 Wabbly
125. 49 chriscuber123
126. 48 JakubDrobny
126. 48 cuber-26
126. 48 pizzacrust
129. 47 boroc226han
130. 46 mande
131. 44 NathanaelCubes
131. 44 guusrs
133. 43 leomannen
133. 43 PugCuber
135. 42 Nitheesh fmc
136. 41 DailyCuber
136. 41 Nutybaconator
138. 40 denthebro
138. 40 matt boeren
138. 40 mutlu ozcelebi
138. 40 [email protected]
142. 39 kits_
142. 39 milo black
142. 39 Lvl9001Wizard
145. 38 BraydenTheCuber
145. 38 V.Kochergin
147. 37 Fred Lang
148. 36 TommyC
149. 35 S.S.STAR
149. 35 VIBE_ZT
149. 35 AlwinR
152. 34 [email protected]
152. 34 Christopher_Cabrera
154. 33 Master_Disaster
155. 32 m24816
155. 32 DonovanTheCool
157. 31 xpoes
158. 30 Mcuber5
158. 30 begiuli65
160. 29 PotatoesAreUs
161. 28 Immolated-Marmoset
161. 28 kainos
161. 28 MattP98
161. 28 Erik
165. 27 Dylan Swarts
166. 26 DanielG
166. 26 leudcfa
168. 25 Zagros
168. 25 jronge94
168. 25 Apolo
168. 25 VJW
172. 24 PACuber
172. 24 2018JAIN01
172. 24 joshsailscga
172. 24 LoiteringCuber
172. 24 Caleb Arnette
172. 24 RoyTamir
178. 23 Sue Doenim
178. 23 Cubeology
180. 22 Varun Mohanraj
181. 21 KSNCubed
181. 21 ngmh
183. 20 tolgakantarci
184. 18 SurQ
184. 18 the best d1mnd
184. 18 [email protected]
184. 18 uesyuu
184. 18 FakeMMAP
184. 18 TheKravCuber
190. 17 Dr.Cubic
190. 17 turtwig
192. 16 Michał Krasowski
192. 16 acchyutjolly26
192. 16 MartinN13
192. 16 KingCanyon
196. 15 L1amDaBestest
197. 14 samr
197. 14 SpiFunTastic
197. 14 Cubinwitdapizza
197. 14 Dylan is nub
201. 13 [email protected]
201. 13 EdubCubes
201. 13 GabGab
201. 13 d2polld
201. 13 VDel_234_
201. 13 Lennon Dorsey
201. 13 EdubCubing1
201. 13 Bocancube
201. 13 markdlei
201. 13 omg cuber
201. 13 Alex Niedland
201. 13 savagecabbage1928
213. 12 dycocubix
213. 12 Doglover2140
213. 12 RadicalMacaroni
213. 12 Kejepsi
213. 12 Alexis1011
213. 12 CubingCrazy
213. 12 JC Cuber
213. 12 Rubiksdude4144
213. 12 u Cube
213. 12 UnknownCuber
213. 12 eeshanzele
213. 12 TheCube4226
213. 12 boby_okta
213. 12 MrLunarWolf
213. 12 BLCuber8
228. 11 luisrotzoll
228. 11 Hjerpower
228. 11 ImmolatedMarmoset
228. 11 hollower147
228. 11 skewbercuber



*2-3-4 Relay* (538)

1. 3558 cuberkid10
2. 3490 OriginalUsername
3. 3472 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4. 2491 Luke Garrett
5. 2488 DGCubes
6. 2264 MCuber
7. 2244 abunickabhi
8. 2174 Khairur Rachim
9. 2076 Ontricus
10. 2048 Shadowjockey
11. 1905 jancsi02
12. 1851 V.Kochergin
13. 1826 tJardigradHe
14. 1681 riz3ndrr
15. 1661 HawaiiLife745
16. 1629 Aleksandar Dukleski
17. 1586 Sean Hartman
18. 1522 fun at the joy
19. 1482 thecubingwizard
20. 1426 Cooki348
21. 1424 JoXCuber
22. 1390 NewoMinx
23. 1380 PokeCubes
24. 1209 boroc226han
25. 1206 RileyN23
26. 1204 João Vinicius
27. 1197 DhruvA
28. 1194 swankfukinc
29. 1191 Cheng
30. 1173 Liam Wadek
31. 1162 Clément B.
32. 1147 BradenTheMagician
33. 1143 whatshisbucket
34. 1099 begiuli65
35. 1085 Logan
36. 1077 MrKuba600
37. 1076 Zeke Mackay
38. 1074 Dylan Swarts
39. 1065 MichaelNielsen
40. 1061 m24816
41. 1031 InlandEmpireCuber
42. 979 turtwig
43. 971 Michael DeLaRosa
43. 971 Dream Cubing
45. 966 aaron paskow
46. 947 Rollercoasterben
47. 946 Connor Yungbluth
48. 909 G2013
49. 894 wuque man
50. 888 ARandomCuber
51. 861 John Benwell
52. 840 niclas.mach
53. 834 UnknownCanvas
54. 818 BradyCubes08
55. 805 2017LAMB06
56. 778 CubicPickle
56. 778 YouCubing
58. 744 Laura
59. 711 brad711
60. 709 Fred Lang
61. 697 Coinman_
62. 696 BiscutDNF
63. 683 Petri Krzywacki
64. 682 sleipnir
65. 662 Antto Pitkänen
66. 652 VJW
67. 649 CubicOreo
68. 634 BleachedTurtle
69. 628 AlphaCam625
70. 625 Axel Lönnstedt
71. 623 dollarstorecubes
72. 617 Elf
73. 615 Magdamini
74. 581 colegemuth
75. 574 AidanNoogie
76. 573 Neb
77. 570 Keroma12
78. 564 xyzzy
79. 563 Kerry_Creech
80. 551 Wilhelm
81. 549 Koen van Aller
82. 546 Infraredlizards
83. 544 typo56
84. 541 RandomPerson84
85. 538 tavery343
86. 537 milo black
87. 535 yjko
88. 526 nikodem.rudy
89. 524 David ep
90. 505 jaysammey777
91. 471 Jonah Jarvis
92. 463 Toothcraver55
92. 463 Julio974
94. 462 Valken
95. 461 Turkey vld
96. 447 TheodorNordstrand
96. 447 d2polld
98. 442 One Wheel
99. 441 abhijat
100. 435 zhata
100. 435 Torch
102. 433 Nutybaconator
103. 423 Marcus Siu
104. 422 Ian Pang
105. 420 arquillian
106. 418 Sub1Hour
106. 418 Mike Hughey
108. 415 trav1
109. 412 vedroboev
110. 409 Parke187
111. 403 Natanael
112. 400 jackeyguy
113. 396 VIBE_ZT
114. 392 JackPfeifer
115. 387 dat1asiandude
116. 375 Keenan Johnson
117. 373 zwhite
118. 372 Allagos
119. 370 DiscolouredWenis
120. 363 Michał Krasowski
121. 352 Coneman
121. 352 Manatee 10235
123. 346 PotatoesAreUs
123. 346 tc kruber
125. 345 TipsterTrickster
126. 342 PingPongCuber
126. 342 Cuz Red
128. 334 nevinscph
129. 330 [email protected]
129. 330 Casper A.
131. 328 theos
132. 327 JakubDrobny
133. 325 TheDubDubJr
134. 320 thembldlord
135. 319 Sameer Aggarwal
136. 315 Angry_Mob
137. 306 epride17
138. 301 Utkarsh Ashar
139. 300 DesertWolf
140. 296 Isaac Latta
141. 295 speedcube.insta
142. 292 Billybong378
143. 290 Nicos
144. 288 [email protected]
144. 288 cuber-26
144. 288 parkertrager
144. 288 bennettstouder
148. 285 asacuber
149. 278 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
150. 277 MartinN13
150. 277 SpiFunTastic
152. 273 CubingwithChris
152. 273 Mcuber5
154. 267 Zach Clark
155. 266 Jacck
155. 266 thatkid
157. 260 skewby_cuber
157. 260 Mark Boyanowski
159. 258 Cubeology
160. 257 OJ Cubing
161. 256 hopelessdove
162. 254 [email protected]
162. 254 OwenB
164. 252 Marco21
165. 251 jake.levine
166. 248 weatherman223
167. 247 Jmuncuber
167. 247 Glomnipotent
169. 244 Juicejam
170. 242 Henry Lipka
170. 242 Bogdan
170. 242 Little Sunrise
173. 240 pizzacrust
174. 239 vilkkuti25
174. 239 oskarinn
174. 239 ExultantCarn
177. 234 EdubCubes
178. 228 DailyCuber
179. 225 Trig0n
180. 218 Sowrduk
180. 218 Schmizee
182. 215 NathanaelCubes
183. 214 Nihahhat
184. 210 OriEy
184. 210 MattP98
186. 208 Alpha cuber
187. 207 cubingpatrol
188. 206 Nayano
189. 205 kahvipelle123
189. 205 LYZ
191. 199 bacyril
192. 193 Comvat
193. 192 MatsBergsten
194. 189 Micah Morrison
195. 185 eyeball321
195. 185 camcuber
197. 184 lejitcuber
197. 184 The Blockhead
199. 183 skewber10
200. 181 Zagros
201. 176 Djangovend
202. 174 Erik
203. 173 markdlei
204. 172 Teh Keng Foo
205. 167 AdrianCubing
206. 161 Brayden Adams
207. 157 Awder
208. 150 KSNCubed
209. 148 Mateusz Kozioł
210. 147 Varun Mohanraj
211. 146 freshcuber.de
212. 145 chriscuber123
213. 144 Lvl9001Wizard
214. 141 T1_M0
215. 140 sigalig
216. 138 Jscuber
216. 138 Arnav13
218. 137 yudo.r
219. 136 dhafin
220. 135 Tristan Chua Yong
220. 135 Emir Yusuf
222. 134 Hjerpower
223. 132 MarixPix
223. 132 lego303
225. 130 20luky3
225. 130 Awesomesaucer
227. 129 PugCuber
227. 129 Nikhil Soares
229. 126 Chris Van Der Brink
229. 126 SimonK
231. 124 sascholeks
232. 123 SirWaffle
233. 122 THowlett
233. 122 2019DWYE01
235. 120 jvier
236. 119 qT Tp
236. 119 Cubinwitdapizza
238. 118 xXflesstosub10Xx
239. 116 CaptainCuber
240. 115 Kestin02
241. 114 LoiteringCuber
242. 113 MrLunarWolf
242. 113 monstercuber
242. 113 Mate Kepes
245. 111 Cuberstache
245. 111 TheCubingAddict980
247. 110 ngmh
248. 109 hotufos
248. 109 remopihel
248. 109 HendrikW
251. 106 Axepick06
251. 106 nms777
253. 103 leudcfa
254. 102 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
255. 100 pd159
256. 99 NicoCuber1
256. 99 KingCanyon
256. 99 mihnea3000
256. 99 F2LSkip
260. 97 Kered
261. 96 KingCobble29
262. 95 Helmer Ewert
263. 94 Aadil- ali
263. 94 Cpimtong
265. 90 ThatLucas
265. 90 SpartanSailor
265. 90 yovliporat
268. 89 Turbo TPS
269. 88 JChambers13
270. 87 Ianwubby
271. 86 L1amDaBestest
272. 85 cubiversecube
273. 84 BenChristman1
273. 84 Matthew d
273. 84 Legomanz
273. 84 Elvin Thorsen
277. 83 wearephamily1719
278. 82 Stubbi
279. 81 PlatonCuber
280. 79 oliviervlcube
280. 79 [email protected]
280. 79 Competition Cuber
283. 78 ostrich001
283. 78 HLCubing
283. 78 Ordway Persyn
286. 77 the best d1mnd
287. 76 avshalom
288. 75 Kymlikespotatoes12105
289. 74 HooverCuber
289. 74 Pyra42
291. 73 SashaSvetov
291. 73 Tak
291. 73 blitey
294. 72 ANGRYBROOM
294. 72 MK
294. 72 BraydenTheCuber
297. 71 qaz
297. 71 Guilhermehrc
299. 70 Jbacboy
300. 69 Simon G
301. 68 hoebi09
301. 68 popov18
301. 68 Doglover2140
304. 67 TheNoobCuber
304. 67 AlwinR
304. 67 cytokid101
304. 67 [email protected]
304. 67 Nico135brd
309. 66 TheCube4226
309. 66 Moreno van Rooijen
309. 66 Lennonade10
312. 65 jihu1011
312. 65 Color Cuber
312. 65 samr
312. 65 Lewis
312. 65 2016LAIL01
317. 64 greentgoatgal
317. 64 Blade616
317. 64 asiahyoo1997
317. 64 Mageminx
321. 63 BrianJ
321. 63 Richie72
323. 61 Lachlan Stephens
324. 60 Jan
324. 60 LowSkill
324. 60 KERRIGAN
327. 59 M O
327. 59 YoniStrass
327. 59 redoxxy
327. 59 Rubadcar
331. 58 Owen Morrison
331. 58 Ali161102
331. 58 Katiedavies3103
334. 57 AlanenSebastian
335. 56 BenGotts
335. 56 dycocubix
335. 56 Austin Henry
338. 55 angry broom
338. 55 Ghost Cuber
338. 55 Skullush
338. 55 Nordcubing
342. 54 Pa_uL
342. 54 lucas
342. 54 jason3141
342. 54 Ikachan
346. 53 toinou06cubing
346. 53 HugaCuba
346. 53 BMcCl1
349. 52 mvpcuber47
350. 51 CubingCrazy
350. 51 mista
350. 51 CalamityCubes
353. 50 ABadRubiksSolver
353. 50 boby_okta
353. 50 Trexrush1
353. 50 Ernest Fowler
357. 49 HighQualityCollection
357. 49 Rory Dasher
357. 49 mikolaj
360. 48 jronge94
360. 48 CJK
360. 48 Jonasrox09
360. 48 destin_shulfer
360. 48 tigermaxi
365. 47 DonovanTheCool
365. 47 KrokosB
365. 47 2018JAIN01
365. 47 VTCubers
369. 46 ChacheeC
369. 46 Xtreme Cuber
369. 46 GenTheThief
369. 46 Thelegend12
369. 46 kayano
374. 45 [email protected]
375. 44 TasseRasse
376. 43 SloMo Cubing
376. 43 Caleb Arnette
376. 43 Dylan is nub
379. 42 Hargun02
380. 41 a person
381. 40 LukeBrunsvold
381. 40 Ace Force 18
381. 40 leomannen
384. 39 TeddyCubes
384. 39 Wabbly
386. 38 Sixstringcal
386. 38 kumato
386. 38 midnightcuberx
386. 38 Nam Dank the Tank
386. 38 smackbadatskewb
391. 37 nichols_8
391. 37 Kal-Flo
391. 37 taco_schell
394. 36 Jami Viljanen
394. 36 Abhi
394. 36 hejhej
394. 36 qwer13
394. 36 petrudc
394. 36 TheBreadCuber
400. 35 johnstond
400. 35 oliver sitja sichel
400. 35 Nard Cubes
400. 35 Underwatercuber
400. 35 sixCheese
405. 34 [email protected]
405. 34 Islam Kitiev
405. 34 RapsinSix
405. 34 NoProblemCubing
405. 34 SirVivor
405. 34 d4m1no
411. 33 Billabob
411. 33 JJonesUK
411. 33 TimoSimurka
414. 32 Jonnydacuber
414. 32 cubeshepherd
414. 32 PredtherCuber
414. 32 Zafimi
414. 32 Jaime CG
419. 31 Rubiksdude4144
419. 31 Zach
419. 31 Qman710
419. 31 LolTreeMan
419. 31 lumes2121
424. 30 Christopher_Cabrera
424. 30 kainos
424. 30 goidlon
424. 30 obelisk477
424. 30 JC Cuber
424. 30 CubicCubes
430. 29 [email protected]
430. 29 Evan W
430. 29 yashb
433. 28 Elysian_Hunter
434. 27 EdubCubing1
434. 27 Reizii_
434. 27 Alea
434. 27 Mikikajek
438. 26 Last Layer King
438. 26 Letmeinpls
438. 26 sporteisvogel
438. 26 skewbercuber
442. 25 bobpk1234
443. 24 VDel_234_
443. 24 bilbo07
443. 24 Kuzniok
443. 24 keebruce
443. 24 FishTalons
443. 24 DanielStead03865
443. 24 janelle
450. 23 derek
450. 23 Destin.S
450. 23 Nazib
453. 22 Jeann
453. 22 Bocancube
453. 22 BLCuber8
456. 21 ligio90
456. 21 Numberwhizz 13
458. 20 OHboi
458. 20 G0ingInsqne
458. 20 Immolated-Marmoset
458. 20 AhmetYG
458. 20 luisrotzoll
463. 19 SonofRonan
463. 19 SoaringAscent
465. 18 B-cubes
465. 18 dnguyen2204
465. 18 Sue Doenim
465. 18 teboecubes
465. 18 hollower147
470. 17 CurlyFries
471. 16 Master_Disaster
471. 16 mhcubergamer
471. 16 borjan baboski
474. 15 big_moe5
474. 15 RamenNoodles
474. 15 Triangles_are_cubers
474. 15 Skittleskp
478. 14 Alexis1011
478. 14 dean_clockisthebestevent
478. 14 L--Sergio
478. 14 FaTyl
478. 14 bmxcraze5
478. 14 Wish Lin
484. 13 Myko
484. 13 Codanovia
486. 12 Aryan S
486. 12 VPCuber
486. 12 Wriiglly
486. 12 Caleb/spooderskewb
486. 12 asadreddevil
491. 11 ecuber57
491. 11 NASCARDude25
491. 11 Brayden Gilland
491. 11 DaanKentrop
495. 10 cfopboy
495. 10 DallasCuber
495. 10 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
498. 9 capcubeing
498. 9 Pi
498. 9 SamG746
498. 9 13janderson
502. 8 ProximaCuber
502. 8 connor132435
502. 8 Jozo_Berk
505. 7 Cubeguy11
505. 7 Elifire12
505. 7 VTCubers99
505. 7 RyuKagamine
505. 7 Foreright
510. 6 cougarscratch
510. 6 Juan Peralta
510. 6 george dunners
510. 6 omg cuber
510. 6 Dean5276
510. 6 commondave
516. 5 Sovereign49
516. 5 ItsSnazzle
516. 5 iLarryTheOneLung
516. 5 UnknownCuber
516. 5 EDcubes
516. 5 Bart Van Eynde
522. 4 pyrasphynx
522. 4 Diving Cuber
522. 4 SurQ
522. 4 Jaycubes
522. 4 aarush
522. 4 RouxUser_69420
522. 4 shawnbyday
522. 4 Etotheipi
522. 4 ThanosCar
522. 4 Joust
532. 3 hadofhfo
532. 3 William Bate
532. 3 Mwaha
532. 3 Yoda14159
532. 3 ProStar
532. 3 mIcHaeL nguYeN
532. 3 I'm not rouxd



*2-3-4-5 Relay* (357)

1. 2158 ichcubegern
2. 2078 OriginalUsername
3. 1855 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4. 1367 abunickabhi
5. 1182 Khairur Rachim
6. 1093 Shadowjockey
7. 1052 DGCubes
8. 913 fun at the joy
9. 909 tJardigradHe
10. 804 swankfukinc
11. 799 JoXCuber
12. 798 HawaiiLife745
13. 781 V.Kochergin
14. 756 MCuber
15. 745 Sean Hartman
16. 682 Dylan Swarts
17. 667 whatshisbucket
18. 656 PokeCubes
19. 635 thecubingwizard
20. 621 Clément B.
21. 607 m24816
22. 605 jancsi02
23. 592 Aleksandar Dukleski
24. 584 Dream Cubing
25. 570 NewoMinx
26. 555 João Vinicius
27. 549 Ontricus
28. 492 ARandomCuber
29. 486 riz3ndrr
30. 481 Connor Yungbluth
30. 481 Cheng
32. 468 Luke Garrett
33. 449 RileyN23
34. 440 Fred Lang
34. 440 Cooki348
36. 431 Liam Wadek
37. 410 CubicPickle
38. 409 VJW
39. 402 Laura
40. 394 boroc226han
41. 390 Keroma12
42. 389 One Wheel
43. 388 Rollercoasterben
44. 372 wuque man
45. 370 UnknownCanvas
45. 370 dollarstorecubes
47. 367 Petri Krzywacki
48. 366 niclas.mach
49. 360 BleachedTurtle
50. 357 YouCubing
51. 351 Michael DeLaRosa
52. 340 CubicOreo
53. 337 colegemuth
54. 336 turtwig
55. 329 begiuli65
56. 326 John Benwell
57. 323 aaron paskow
58. 321 Coinman_
59. 319 yjko
60. 312 Mike Hughey
61. 304 DhruvA
62. 293 MichaelNielsen
63. 288 Valken
64. 285 Zeke Mackay
65. 284 brad711
66. 268 Sub1Hour
67. 265 MrKuba600
68. 260 Neb
69. 255 xyzzy
70. 252 arquillian
71. 247 Torch
72. 246 zwhite
73. 242 nevinscph
74. 238 BiscutDNF
75. 231 thembldlord
76. 229 theos
77. 227 trav1
78. 222 Wilhelm
79. 220 AidanNoogie
80. 219 Antto Pitkänen
80. 219 milo black
82. 218 jaysammey777
83. 215 Infraredlizards
84. 213 PotatoesAreUs
85. 212 Axel Lönnstedt
86. 204 BradyCubes08
87. 203 JackPfeifer
88. 201 BradenTheMagician
88. 201 InlandEmpireCuber
90. 200 nikodem.rudy
91. 195 TheDubDubJr
92. 193 RandomPerson84
93. 187 Michał Krasowski
94. 180 Mark Boyanowski
95. 178 Marco21
96. 176 abhijat
97. 175 typo56
98. 173 Elf
99. 169 Cubeology
100. 168 Manatee 10235
101. 167 Allagos
102. 158 PingPongCuber
103. 153 Keenan Johnson
104. 150 Koen van Aller
105. 148 cuber-26
106. 146 Jacck
107. 141 dat1asiandude
108. 140 Jmuncuber
109. 139 Nayano
109. 139 Sameer Aggarwal
111. 136 OriEy
112. 135 Ian Pang
113. 132 TheodorNordstrand
113. 132 bacyril
115. 130 Mcuber5
116. 129 DiscolouredWenis
117. 127 Erik
117. 127 epride17
119. 126 Casper A.
120. 124 OJ Cubing
121. 121 Utkarsh Ashar
122. 120 jake.levine
123. 116 Logan
124. 112 d2polld
125. 111 Nutybaconator
125. 111 Cuz Red
125. 111 Natanael
125. 111 MatsBergsten
129. 109 vilkkuti25
130. 108 VIBE_ZT
131. 107 Little Sunrise
132. 106 sigalig
132. 106 CaptainCuber
134. 105 Kerry_Creech
134. 105 Hjerpower
136. 104 tc kruber
136. 104 freshcuber.de
136. 104 Julio974
136. 104 Micah Morrison
140. 103 tavery343
141. 102 The Blockhead
142. 99 [email protected]
143. 97 Henry Lipka
144. 93 Awder
145. 90 yudo.r
146. 89 Marcus Siu
147. 88 Turkey vld
148. 86 vedroboev
149. 85 Varun Mohanraj
150. 84 Zagros
150. 84 MarixPix
152. 83 kahvipelle123
153. 82 EdubCubes
154. 80 thatkid
154. 80 Sowrduk
156. 79 jackeyguy
156. 79 skewby_cuber
158. 77 HendrikW
158. 77 G2013
160. 76 Tristan Chua Yong
161. 75 Cuberstache
161. 75 Kestin02
163. 73 oskarinn
163. 73 Lvl9001Wizard
165. 71 OwenB
166. 70 Teh Keng Foo
166. 70 pd159
166. 70 skewber10
169. 69 lejitcuber
169. 69 lego303
171. 67 Jonah Jarvis
172. 65 cubingpatrol
172. 65 Brayden Adams
172. 65 BraydenTheCuber
175. 64 DesertWolf
176. 63 L1amDaBestest
177. 61 F2LSkip
178. 60 Stubbi
179. 59 nms777
180. 57 NathanaelCubes
180. 57 BenChristman1
182. 56 dycocubix
182. 56 Juicejam
184. 55 asacuber
184. 55 Nicos
186. 54 Chris Van Der Brink
186. 54 SimonK
188. 53 monstercuber
188. 53 ostrich001
190. 52 samr
191. 50 Alpha cuber
191. 50 FastCubeMaster
191. 50 Josh5271
194. 49 popov18
194. 49 Magdamini
194. 49 oliviervlcube
197. 48 HLCubing
198. 47 Nikhil Soares
198. 47 [email protected]
198. 47 DailyCuber
198. 47 AlwinR
198. 47 bennettstouder
203. 46 Jbacboy
204. 45 weatherman223
204. 45 jason3141
206. 44 pizzacrust
207. 43 qaz
207. 43 Kymlikespotatoes12105
207. 43 Toothcraver55
207. 43 Jscuber
207. 43 CJK
212. 42 remopihel
212. 42 JakubDrobny
212. 42 Ordway Persyn
212. 42 JChambers13
216. 41 SirWaffle
216. 41 LowSkill
216. 41 HugaCuba
219. 40 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
219. 40 SashaSvetov
219. 40 MrLunarWolf
219. 40 2019DWYE01
223. 39 asiahyoo1997
223. 39 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
223. 39 mikolaj
226. 38 jihu1011
226. 38 Matthew d
226. 38 2016LAIL01
226. 38 Doglover2140
230. 36 [email protected]
230. 36 LYZ
232. 35 Thelegend12
232. 35 BMcCl1
232. 35 Alea
232. 35 parkertrager
236. 34 hotufos
236. 34 KingCanyon
236. 34 Nico135brd
239. 33 Lewis
239. 33 Comvat
239. 33 dhafin
239. 33 KrokosB
239. 33 mihnea3000
244. 32 xXflesstosub10Xx
244. 32 LoiteringCuber
246. 31 Bogdan
246. 31 yovliporat
246. 31 Nihahhat
246. 31 Tak
246. 31 T1_M0
251. 30 Katiedavies3103
251. 30 David ep
253. 29 GTGil
253. 29 Owen Morrison
253. 29 qT Tp
253. 29 Nordcubing
257. 26 NoProblemCubing
257. 26 HighQualityCollection
257. 26 HooverCuber
260. 25 petrudc
260. 25 cubiversecube
260. 25 Islam Kitiev
260. 25 LukeBrunsvold
260. 25 Last Layer King
265. 24 LolTreeMan
265. 24 jvier
265. 24 avshalom
265. 24 TheCubingAddict980
269. 23 AlphaCam625
269. 23 B-cubes
269. 23 Coneman
269. 23 d4m1no
273. 22 sporteisvogel
273. 22 Xtreme Cuber
273. 22 hollower147
276. 21 Isaac Latta
276. 21 danvie
276. 21 ngmh
279. 20 Zach Clark
279. 20 markdlei
279. 20 smackbadatskewb
279. 20 Richie72
279. 20 Arnav13
279. 20 qwer13
279. 20 Trig0n
286. 19 Brayden Gilland
287. 18 lumes2121
287. 18 Billabob
287. 18 BLCuber8
287. 18 Kal-Flo
287. 18 tigermaxi
292. 17 TeddyCubes
292. 17 CorwinCubes
292. 17 ThatLucas
292. 17 Emir Yusuf
296. 16 Nohagtrede
296. 16 Iconic cuber
296. 16 johnstond
299. 15 blitey
299. 15 Jeann
299. 15 Christopher_Cabrera
299. 15 Pyra42
299. 15 Destin.S
304. 14 RapsinSix
304. 14 TimoSimurka
304. 14 bilbo07
304. 14 SpartanSailor
308. 13 L--Sergio
308. 13 MartinN13
308. 13 JC Cuber
308. 13 Ali161102
308. 13 M O
308. 13 Qman710
308. 13 Myko
308. 13 eyeball321
308. 13 Parke187
317. 12 FishTalons
317. 12 Billybong378
317. 12 GenTheThief
317. 12 goidlon
321. 11 PugCuber
321. 11 Triangles_are_cubers
321. 11 teboecubes
321. 11 bobpk1234
321. 11 Kuzniok
326. 10 [email protected]
326. 10 toinou06cubing
328. 9 taco_schell
328. 9 DaanKentrop
330. 8 Jaycubes
330. 8 VDel_234_
330. 8 ProximaCuber
330. 8 [email protected]
330. 8 Bocancube
330. 8 lucas
330. 8 Master_Disaster
330. 8 keebruce
338. 7 Skittleskp
338. 7 wearephamily1719
338. 7 CurlyFries
338. 7 JJonesUK
338. 7 Jozo_Berk
338. 7 speedcube.insta
338. 7 Ernest Fowler
345. 6 DanielStead03865
346. 5 bmxcraze5
346. 5 MEF227
346. 5 William Bate
346. 5 Pabebe
350. 4 PredtherCuber
350. 4 ABadRubiksSolver
350. 4 cougarscratch
350. 4 [email protected]
350. 4 Codanovia
350. 4 Cubinwitdapizza
350. 4 shawnbyday
350. 4 [email protected]



*2-3-4-5-6 Relay* (179)

1. 1135 ichcubegern
2. 1030 OriginalUsername
3. 564 cuberkid10
3. 564 abunickabhi


Spoiler



5. 423 swankfukinc
6. 381 Shadowjockey
7. 328 whatshisbucket
8. 325 tJardigradHe
9. 288 m24816
10. 274 One Wheel
11. 245 NewoMinx
12. 243 Liam Wadek
13. 239 DGCubes
14. 224 Keroma12
15. 221 JoXCuber
16. 216 Mike Hughey
17. 206 VJW
18. 201 Dream Cubing
19. 194 João Vinicius
20. 193 Laura
21. 187 fun at the joy
22. 185 Petri Krzywacki
23. 184 Sean Hartman
24. 178 PokeCubes
25. 177 xyzzy
26. 170 theos
27. 156 thecubingwizard
27. 156 Dylan Swarts
29. 149 Clément B.
30. 147 CubicPickle
30. 147 YouCubing
32. 144 zwhite
33. 142 dollarstorecubes
34. 130 Connor Yungbluth
35. 126 Fred Lang
36. 125 niclas.mach
37. 124 thembldlord
38. 123 HawaiiLife745
39. 122 nevinscph
40. 117 BleachedTurtle
41. 113 Cheng
42. 109 Sub1Hour
43. 105 arquillian
44. 103 jancsi02
44. 103 begiuli65
46. 102 John Benwell
47. 101 Valken
48. 97 UnknownCanvas
49. 93 PotatoesAreUs
50. 88 Aleksandar Dukleski
51. 87 Cubeology
51. 87 jaysammey777
51. 87 bacyril
54. 83 ARandomCuber
54. 83 colegemuth
56. 80 Wilhelm
57. 77 boroc226han
57. 77 Rollercoasterben
59. 73 OriEy
59. 73 Neb
61. 70 Henry Lipka
62. 68 Nayano
63. 67 epride17
63. 67 TheDubDubJr
65. 65 The Blockhead
65. 65 Torch
67. 64 Elf
68. 60 Antto Pitkänen
68. 60 Coinman_
68. 60 MCuber
71. 59 brad711
72. 57 Hjerpower
73. 55 DhruvA
74. 54 cuber-26
75. 53 InlandEmpireCuber
75. 53 riz3ndrr
77. 52 Zagros
78. 51 Jacck
79. 50 Awder
79. 50 Jmuncuber
79. 50 Ontricus
79. 50 sigalig
83. 48 Zeke Mackay
84. 46 Mark Boyanowski
85. 45 V.Kochergin
85. 45 milo black
85. 45 jake.levine
88. 44 freshcuber.de
89. 42 kahvipelle123
90. 41 PingPongCuber
90. 41 Marco21
92. 39 MrKuba600
92. 39 MichaelNielsen
94. 38 TheodorNordstrand
95. 37 Manatee 10235
95. 37 trav1
97. 36 Tristan Chua Yong
98. 35 Coneman
98. 35 pd159
100. 34 Erik
100. 34 MatsBergsten
102. 33 typo56
102. 33 OJ Cubing
104. 32 Islam Kitiev
105. 31 CaptainCuber
105. 31 T1_M0
107. 30 vilkkuti25
108. 29 monstercuber
109. 28 RileyN23
109. 28 Micah Morrison
111. 27 ostrich001
112. 26 VIBE_ZT
113. 25 DailyCuber
113. 25 Marcus Siu
113. 25 wuque man
116. 24 Mcuber5
116. 24 DiscolouredWenis
116. 24 Nutybaconator
119. 23 dat1asiandude
119. 23 Magdamini
119. 23 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
119. 23 CubicOreo
123. 22 Sameer Aggarwal
123. 22 samr
123. 22 TipsterTrickster
126. 21 [email protected]
126. 21 Jonah Jarvis
126. 21 MrLunarWolf
129. 20 KrokosB
129. 20 Cuberstache
129. 20 HugaCuba
129. 20 CJK
133. 19 mikolaj
133. 19 BiscutDNF
135. 18 oskarinn
136. 17 HendrikW
136. 17 Logan
136. 17 Nico135brd
136. 17 [email protected]
136. 17 G2013
141. 16 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
142. 15 blitey
142. 15 Axel Lönnstedt
144. 14 Lewis
144. 14 NoProblemCubing
144. 14 Nicos
144. 14 2019DWYE01
144. 14 Nihahhat
149. 13 Alea
149. 13 Kerry_Creech
149. 13 BradenTheMagician
149. 13 NathanaelCubes
149. 13 GenTheThief
149. 13 BraydenTheCuber
155. 12 L--Sergio
155. 12 Michael DeLaRosa
155. 12 sporteisvogel
155. 12 eyeball321
155. 12 Natanael
160. 11 tc kruber
160. 11 bilbo07
162. 10 Billabob
162. 10 nms777
164. 9 Christopher_Cabrera
164. 9 Last Layer King
164. 9 hotufos
164. 9 Nordcubing
164. 9 Jaco Momberg
169. 8 Infraredlizards
169. 8 pizzacrust
171. 7 [email protected]
172. 6 cougarscratch
172. 6 keebruce
172. 6 ngmh
172. 6 skewby_cuber
172. 6 VDel_234_
177. 5 [email protected]
177. 5 goidlon
177. 5 Koen van Aller



*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay* (165)

1. 1029 ichcubegern
2. 866 OriginalUsername
3. 492 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4. 373 jancsi02
5. 365 swankfukinc
6. 362 xyzzy
7. 354 cuberkid10
8. 279 One Wheel
9. 255 Shadowjockey
10. 224 m24816
11. 217 Keroma12
12. 211 Liam Wadek
13. 208 Sub1Hour
14. 200 Mike Hughey
15. 190 tJardigradHe
16. 182 NewoMinx
17. 171 HawaiiLife745
17. 171 João Vinicius
19. 156 VJW
20. 154 Laura
21. 136 dollarstorecubes
22. 132 JoXCuber
23. 131 Sean Hartman
24. 130 begiuli65
25. 128 nevinscph
26. 127 YouCubing
26. 127 DGCubes
28. 123 zwhite
29. 122 theos
30. 110 Dream Cubing
31. 107 PokeCubes
32. 106 BleachedTurtle
33. 105 PotatoesAreUs
34. 104 thembldlord
35. 103 thecubingwizard
36. 99 Coinman_
37. 98 niclas.mach
38. 89 Dylan Swarts
39. 80 Elf
39. 80 Petri Krzywacki
41. 79 fun at the joy
41. 79 arquillian
43. 77 bacyril
44. 72 Fred Lang
44. 72 John Benwell
44. 72 jaysammey777
47. 71 OriEy
48. 69 Torch
48. 69 TheDubDubJr
50. 68 Valken
51. 66 ARandomCuber
51. 66 CubicPickle
51. 66 Wilhelm
54. 64 boroc226han
55. 60 Antto Pitkänen
56. 59 Cubeology
57. 57 Aleksandar Dukleski
57. 57 DhruvA
57. 57 BradenTheMagician
60. 56 UnknownCanvas
61. 55 Mark Boyanowski
61. 55 The Blockhead
61. 55 Rollercoasterben
64. 54 wuque man
65. 48 cuber-26
65. 48 Awder
67. 47 epride17
68. 46 Henry Lipka
68. 46 V.Kochergin
70. 45 dat1asiandude
70. 45 sigalig
72. 43 Marcus Siu
73. 42 Zeke Mackay
74. 40 Hjerpower
74. 40 MrKuba600
74. 40 OJ Cubing
77. 38 kahvipelle123
77. 38 colegemuth
79. 37 Tristan Chua Yong
80. 36 Neb
81. 35 MCuber
82. 34 Marco21
83. 33 trav1
84. 32 pd159
84. 32 typo56
84. 32 Nayano
87. 31 DiscolouredWenis
87. 31 Cuberstache
89. 29 Ontricus
89. 29 T1_M0
89. 29 monstercuber
89. 29 TipsterTrickster
93. 28 milo black
93. 28 vilkkuti25
95. 26 ostrich001
95. 26 Clément B.
95. 26 PingPongCuber
95. 26 Zagros
99. 25 VIBE_ZT
99. 25 Nordcubing
101. 24 brad711
101. 24 TheodorNordstrand
103. 23 Logan
103. 23 Mcuber5
105. 22 CaptainCuber
105. 22 jake.levine
105. 22 Micah Morrison
105. 22 Sameer Aggarwal
105. 22 NicoCuber1
105. 22 bilbo07
111. 21 skewber10
111. 21 HugaCuba
113. 20 [email protected]
113. 20 Magdamini
113. 20 Last Layer King
113. 20 DailyCuber
113. 20 riz3ndrr
113. 20 InlandEmpireCuber
119. 18 Jacck
119. 18 [email protected]
121. 17 RifleCat
121. 17 AidanNoogie
121. 17 hotufos
121. 17 CJK
125. 16 Katiedavies3103
125. 16 Glomnipotent
125. 16 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
128. 15 Coneman
128. 15 oskarinn
130. 14 Cheng
130. 14 KrokosB
130. 14 MichaelNielsen
130. 14 Michał Krasowski
134. 12 Lachlan Stephens
134. 12 leudcfa
134. 12 sporteisvogel
137. 11 GenTheThief
138. 10 Alea
138. 10 Chris Van Der Brink
138. 10 L--Sergio
138. 10 parkertrager
142. 9 BradyCubes08
142. 9 Natanael
142. 9 HendrikW
142. 9 Christopher_Cabrera
142. 9 DesertWolf
142. 9 Toothcraver55
148. 8 nms777
148. 8 Koen van Aller
150. 7 pizzacrust
150. 7 keebruce
150. 7 VDel_234_
150. 7 toinou06cubing
154. 6 BraydenTheCuber
154. 6 shawnbyday
154. 6 goidlon
154. 6 Ali161102
154. 6 Kerry_Creech
154. 6 kumato
154. 6 147Cubing
154. 6 Alpha cuber
154. 6 Lewis
154. 6 cougarscratch
154. 6 Axel Lönnstedt
154. 6 blitey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2020)

*Clock* (298)

1. 2368 TipsterTrickster
2. 2200 MartinN13
3. 2182 MattP98


Spoiler



4. 1825 ARandomCuber
5. 1729 cuberkid10
6. 1550 MCuber
7. 1420 Kerry_Creech
8. 1418 JoXCuber
9. 1394 BradenTheMagician
10. 1332 OriginalUsername
11. 1317 Sean Hartman
12. 1303 Luke Garrett
13. 1203 Shadowjockey
14. 1196 DesertWolf
14. 1196 trav1
16. 981 ichcubegern
17. 879 NewoMinx
18. 873 jaysammey777
19. 857 Liam Wadek
20. 798 Immolated-Marmoset
21. 781 Rollercoasterben
22. 771 InlandEmpireCuber
23. 649 NathanaelCubes
24. 632 YouCubing
25. 629 RyuKagamine
26. 627 VIBE_ZT
27. 611 Magdamini
28. 595 PokeCubes
29. 567 HawaiiLife745
30. 550 João Vinicius
31. 521 typo56
32. 520 tJardigradHe
33. 499 dollarstorecubes
34. 496 revaldoah
35. 481 MichaelNielsen
36. 472 oliviervlcube
37. 463 Antto Pitkänen
38. 457 niclas.mach
39. 448 Wilhelm
40. 444 V.Kochergin
41. 423 Mike Hughey
42. 422 Parke187
43. 419 AdrianCubing
44. 396 JChambers13
45. 393 PotatoesAreUs
46. 390 Laura
47. 389 TheDubDubJr
48. 336 AlphaCam625
49. 334 Fred Lang
50. 319 Matt Hudon
51. 315 JackPfeifer
52. 312 Underwatercuber
53. 303 Torch
54. 301 Michał Krasowski
55. 294 swankfukinc
56. 293 NoProblemCubing
57. 285 2017LAMB06
58. 269 freshcuber.de
59. 268 arquillian
60. 266 epride17
61. 256 dat1asiandude
62. 250 qaz
63. 248 parkertrager
64. 242 T1_M0
65. 230 Hjerpower
66. 222 Neb
67. 220 thembldlord
67. 220 boroc226han
69. 212 Cubeology
70. 205 DGCubes
71. 201 vedroboev
72. 194 Bubbagrub
72. 194 Djangovend
74. 189 AlwinR
75. 188 fun at the joy
76. 178 mikiwow123
77. 176 elimescube
78. 174 brad711
79. 163 Alpha cuber
80. 161 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
80. 161 buzzteam4
80. 161 Kit Clement
83. 158 Rubiksdude4144
84. 153 JakubDrobny
85. 148 OJ Cubing
86. 147 CubicOreo
87. 146 Helmer Ewert
88. 142 Trig0n
89. 141 remopihel
90. 133 zwhite
91. 131 redoxxy
92. 130 TommyC
93. 127 mihnea3000
93. 127 abhijat
95. 126 bhoffman492
96. 122 Sub1Hour
97. 120 weatherman223
98. 116 Dream Cubing
99. 110 jackeyguy
99. 110 Logan
101. 107 lejitcuber
102. 105 One Wheel
103. 103 Awder
104. 100 kahvipelle123
105. 99 The Cubinator
106. 97 TheOcarinaCuber
107. 96 chriscuber123
108. 95 Keenan Johnson
109. 94 Jaime CG
110. 93 dycocubix
111. 92 Pa_uL
111. 92 Koen van Aller
113. 90 Nihahhat
114. 87 Marcus Siu
115. 85 PingPongCuber
116. 84 Foreright
117. 83 cubesrawesome
118. 82 m24816
118. 82 Lennonade10
120. 81 Dylan is nub
121. 80 Valken
122. 79 G2013
123. 78 Julio974
124. 77 MLGCubez
125. 75 nevinscph
126. 70 Mcuber5
126. 70 John Benwell
128. 69 bandi72006
129. 67 mvpcuber47
130. 66 Nutybaconator
130. 66 Tristan Chua Yong
132. 64 Kymlikespotatoes12105
133. 63 bacyril
134. 62 oskarinn
135. 59 The Blockhead
136. 57 Zeke Mackay
136. 57 CJK
138. 56 M1n1turtl3
138. 56 jronge94
140. 55 hotufos
141. 54 NicoCuber1
141. 54 skewber10
143. 51 Theo Proferes
143. 51 cubingpatrol
143. 51 Elvin Thorsen
143. 51 TommyCherry
147. 50 [email protected]
148. 49 george dunners
148. 49 popov18
150. 47 Diegocurie
150. 47 Jaycubes
150. 47 Ami4747
150. 47 [email protected]
154. 46 Jacob F
155. 45 SurQ
156. 44 Alea
156. 44 Austin Henry
156. 44 xyzzy
159. 43 capcubeing
159. 43 Henry Lipka
159. 43 Reizii
159. 43 Pyra42
163. 42 Brayden Adams
163. 42 DhruvA
165. 41 sean_ot
165. 41 BradyCubes08
167. 40 Sameer Aggarwal
167. 40 Blade616
169. 39 daniel678
169. 39 Tommy Kiprillis
171. 38 leudcfa
171. 38 Michael DeLaRosa
173. 37 Linus Kunah
174. 36 PugCuber
175. 35 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
176. 34 BraydenTheCuber
177. 33 destin_shulfer
177. 33 riz3ndrr
177. 33 Destin.S
177. 33 Jmuncuber
181. 32 Skullush
181. 32 Nikhil Soares
183. 31 Babcga
183. 31 Zac04attack
183. 31 whatshisbucket
183. 31 2019DWYE01
187. 29 Myachii
187. 29 GTGil
187. 29 UnknownCuber
187. 29 Cheng
187. 29 SirWaffle
192. 28 BenGotts
192. 28 KrokosB
194. 27 yjko
194. 27 Zagros
194. 27 thecubingwizard
194. 27 Schmidt
194. 27 NarenRameshB
199. 26 mikolaj
199. 26 Isaac Latta
199. 26 Tx789
202. 24 hejhej
202. 24 Turkey vld
204. 23 kick
204. 23 Cubeorithms
204. 23 KingCanyon
207. 22 [email protected]
207. 22 Skittleskp
207. 22 RinjiChan
207. 22 SimonK
211. 21 Jami Viljanen
211. 21 Cuberstache
213. 20 pd159
213. 20 bilbo07
213. 20 ToasterCoaster
216. 19 Legomanz
216. 19 Nordcubing
216. 19 alexl
219. 18 Jacck
219. 18 [email protected]
221. 17 Dhruva Shaw
221. 17 PiEquals3.14
221. 17 poleszczuk
224. 16 [email protected]
224. 16 ngmh
224. 16 keebruce
224. 16 Infraredlizards
228. 15 oliver sitja sichel
228. 15 Ghost Cuber
230. 14 WorldoBlocks
230. 14 SashaSvetov
230. 14 StageV
233. 13 Christopher_Cabrera
233. 13 Rubadcar
233. 13 AidanNoogie
233. 13 Nayano
233. 13 Rory Dasher
233. 13 Elf
239. 12 [email protected]
239. 12 Ianwubby
239. 12 Coneman
239. 12 Jbacboy
243. 11 MTOBEIYF
243. 11 Dragos Cadariu
243. 11 ImmolatedMarmoset
243. 11 HugaCuba
243. 11 Bocancube
243. 11 DSauce
249. 10 roosfan22
249. 10 DP Cuber
249. 10 [email protected]
249. 10 smackbadatskewb
249. 10 Clément B.
254. 9 arbivara
254. 9 curiousity2575
254. 9 DanielStead03865
254. 9 DailyCuber
254. 9 KERRIGAN
254. 9 taco_schell
254. 9 big_moe5
254. 9 goidlon
262. 8 DallasCuber
262. 8 Jan
262. 8 Kuzniok
262. 8 Mikikajek
262. 8 FishTalons
262. 8 cuber-26
262. 8 jancsi02
262. 8 tigermaxi
262. 8 TeddyCubes
262. 8 vilkkuti25
272. 7 CJCubing
272. 7 Cube to Cube
272. 7 Mark Boyanowski
272. 7 JMHCubed
276. 6 Khairur Rachim
276. 6 leomannen
276. 6 johnstond
276. 6 d4m1no
280. 5 M O
280. 5 Teh Keng Foo
280. 5 sleipnir
280. 5 tc kruber
280. 5 cubiversecube
280. 5 JC Cuber
280. 5 mhcubergamer
287. 4 Burnsy101
287. 4 skewbercuber
287. 4 qT Tp
290. 3 Alexis1011
290. 3 Ali161102
290. 3 Lykos
290. 3 Ordway Persyn
290. 3 Iconic cuber
290. 3 gabrielw
290. 3 Caleb Arnette
290. 3 BLCuber8
290. 3 kits_



*Megaminx* (388)

1. 2537 OriginalUsername
2. 2360 ichcubegern
3. 2296 MCuber


Spoiler



4. 2191 MrKuba600
5. 2140 AidanNoogie
6. 2017 whatshisbucket
7. 1845 thecubingwizard
8. 1805 NewoMinx
9. 1696 Khairur Rachim
10. 1641 V.Kochergin
11. 1590 Shadowjockey
12. 1517 Luke Garrett
13. 1511 Sean Hartman
14. 1373 tJardigradHe
15. 1295 cuberkid10
16. 1237 HawaiiLife745
17. 1194 GenTheThief
18. 1188 swankfukinc
19. 1108 Fred Lang
20. 1082 CubicOreo
21. 1025 trav1
22. 983 ARandomCuber
23. 964 DhruvA
24. 917 DGCubes
25. 874 MattP98
26. 861 BradenTheMagician
27. 814 abunickabhi
28. 811 João Vinicius
29. 784 Clément B.
30. 780 JoXCuber
31. 767 Cooki348
32. 758 Cuberstache
33. 724 tavery343
34. 704 Magdamini
35. 701 Keroma12
36. 658 Dream Cubing
37. 645 begiuli65
38. 637 Turkey vld
39. 631 YouCubing
40. 627 TheNoobCuber
41. 623 NathanaelCubes
42. 622 xyzzy
43. 621 Keenan Johnson
44. 611 Aleksandar Dukleski
45. 591 Petri Krzywacki
46. 586 Laura
47. 566 2016LAIL01
48. 535 fun at the joy
49. 533 Michał Krasowski
50. 528 G2013
51. 525 audiophile121
51. 525 Helmer Ewert
53. 520 Axel Lönnstedt
54. 499 Cuz Red
55. 490 colegemuth
56. 487 PokeCubes
57. 471 jancsi02
57. 471 Sub1Hour
59. 470 Neb
60. 469 BleachedTurtle
61. 459 m24816
62. 453 jackeyguy
62. 453 niclas.mach
64. 448 jaysammey777
64. 448 Mike Hughey
66. 424 abhijat
67. 422 Rollercoasterben
68. 411 Logan
69. 403 VIBE_ZT
70. 402 dollarstorecubes
70. 402 wuque man
72. 399 JakubDrobny
73. 371 arquillian
74. 366 TipsterTrickster
75. 355 Kerry_Creech
76. 352 Coinman_
77. 350 MartinN13
77. 350 Marcus Siu
79. 346 Immolated-Marmoset
80. 338 MichaelNielsen
81. 327 Antto Pitkänen
82. 322 Dylan Swarts
83. 302 epride17
84. 300 Legomanz
85. 295 Liam Wadek
86. 290 boroc226han
87. 287 Nutybaconator
88. 286 nms777
89. 284 AlphaCam625
90. 277 miasponseller
91. 273 BradyCubes08
92. 271 milo black
93. 268 PingPongCuber
93. 268 zwhite
95. 267 Coneman
96. 261 Trig0n
97. 256 dat1asiandude
98. 249 MegaminxMan
99. 247 JackPfeifer
100. 245 topppits
101. 244 Wilhelm
102. 238 aaron paskow
102. 238 Zeke Mackay
104. 235 TheodorNordstrand
105. 234 DesertWolf
106. 230 Mcuber5
107. 223 lejitcuber
108. 222 Elf
109. 221 Pyra42
110. 218 One Wheel
111. 217 asiahyoo1997
112. 215 typo56
113. 214 YoniStrass
114. 210 T1_M0
115. 208 TheDubDubJr
116. 207 Koen van Aller
116. 207 Sameer Aggarwal
118. 206 Valken
119. 204 Julio974
120. 202 nevinscph
121. 196 InlandEmpireCuber
122. 194 hopelessdove
123. 193 Jmuncuber
124. 189 thembldlord
125. 186 sigalig
126. 183 Manatee 10235
127. 181 Connor Yungbluth
128. 180 KSNCubed
128. 180 VJW
130. 175 turtwig
131. 171 Torch
132. 170 Cubeology
133. 169 kahvipelle123
134. 168 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
135. 167 bacyril
136. 166 tc kruber
137. 165 theos
138. 163 parkertrager
138. 163 CubicPickle
140. 161 UnknownCanvas
141. 158 dycocubix
142. 156 Astral Cubing
143. 154 cubeshepherd
144. 148 Toothcraver55
144. 148 F0ggyB0y
146. 144 Natanael
147. 143 Abhi
148. 142 Little Sunrise
149. 140 Glomnipotent
149. 140 freshcuber.de
151. 139 remopihel
151. 139 Cheng
153. 136 DailyCuber
153. 136 Teh Keng Foo
155. 134 Erik
156. 131 BiscutDNF
157. 129 Nikhil Soares
157. 129 Djangovend
159. 128 mihnea3000
160. 127 Infraredlizards
161. 126 Owen Morrison
162. 125 SimonK
163. 124 nikodem.rudy
164. 123 20luky3
165. 121 OJ Cubing
165. 121 Islam Kitiev
167. 120 jake.levine
168. 117 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
168. 117 redoxxy
170. 114 TheCube4226
171. 108 Billybong378
172. 104 KingCanyon
172. 104 obelisk477
174. 102 Tristan Chua Yong
175. 100 LYZ
176. 98 Marco21
177. 96 Lewis
178. 95 [email protected]
179. 92 SpiFunTastic
179. 92 dhafin
179. 92 PotatoesAreUs
182. 90 BenGotts
183. 88 NoProblemCubing
183. 88 Awder
183. 88 CJK
183. 88 The Blockhead
183. 88 Matt Hudon
183. 88 Nihahhat
189. 86 asacuber
190. 84 Brayden Adams
191. 79 Babcga
191. 79 HendrikW
193. 78 riz3ndrr
194. 76 oskarinn
195. 75 pd159
196. 74 NicoCuber1
197. 73 Mark Boyanowski
198. 72 Sowrduk
198. 72 2018JAIN01
198. 72 jakgun0130
201. 71 Ami4747
201. 71 The Cubinator
203. 68 Stubbi
204. 66 LoiteringCuber
204. 66 leudcfa
206. 65 JChambers13
206. 65 PlatonCuber
208. 64 dmcuber818
209. 63 Tak
210. 62 John Benwell
211. 58 E-Cuber
212. 57 cubiversecube
213. 56 gabrielw
213. 56 ThatLucas
213. 56 ostrich001
216. 55 оддодоододдо
216. 55 vilkkuti25
216. 55 LolTreeMan
216. 55 samr
220. 54 weatherman223
220. 54 SashaSvetov
220. 54 Micah Morrison
223. 53 Lvl9001Wizard
223. 53 Zafimi
223. 53 KERRIGAN
223. 53 SpartanSailor
227. 52 Katiedavies3103
228. 51 AlwinR
228. 51 cubingpatrol
230. 50 Tommy Kiprillis
231. 49 qT Tp
231. 49 [email protected]
231. 49 Mageminx
231. 49 mvpcuber47
235. 48 BraydenTheCuber
235. 48 Hjerpower
235. 48 jason3141
235. 48 Ontricus
239. 47 hotufos
239. 47 skewber10
239. 47 Alpha cuber
242. 46 bennettstouder
243. 45 yashb
243. 45 CJCubing
243. 45 [email protected]
246. 44 Kymlikespotatoes12105
246. 44 Mateusz Kozioł
248. 43 BenChristman1
248. 43 CurlyFries
248. 43 jronge94
251. 42 bilbo07
252. 41 blacksanta
252. 41 Kit Clement
252. 41 Blade616
255. 40 yovliporat
255. 40 speedcube.insta
255. 40 daniel678
255. 40 Varun Mohanraj
255. 40 Angry_Mob
260. 39 pizzacrust
260. 39 Cubeorithms
260. 39 Turbo TPS
260. 39 vedroboev
264. 38 KrokosB
264. 38 Zagros
264. 38 sixCheese
267. 37 MTOBEIYF
267. 37 yjko
267. 37 Coeur de feu
270. 36 jsgamemaker
270. 36 markdlei
270. 36 a person
270. 36 Quber43
274. 35 Christian Foyle
274. 35 OwenB
274. 35 leomannen
274. 35 Alea
274. 35 buzzteam4
279. 34 skewby_cuber
280. 33 popov18
280. 33 bhoffman492
280. 33 ngmh
283. 32 [email protected]
284. 31 Trexrush1
284. 31 F2LSkip
284. 31 brad711
284. 31 [email protected]
288. 30 Lennonade10
288. 30 gutte02
290. 29 Rubadcar
290. 29 Billabob
290. 29 monstercuber
290. 29 RandomPerson84
290. 29 qaz
295. 28 Triangles_are_cubers
296. 27 RapsinSix
296. 27 [email protected]
298. 26 Henry Lipka
298. 26 Kylegadj
298. 26 Ordway Persyn
298. 26 Jacck
302. 25 goidlon
302. 25 destin_shulfer
304. 24 ImmolatedMarmoset
304. 24 Michael DeLaRosa
304. 24 smackbadatskewb
304. 24 Matthew d
304. 24 JMHCubed
304. 24 mrjames113083
304. 24 Underwatercuber
311. 23 Bubbagrub
311. 23 danvie
311. 23 Ianwubby
311. 23 Christopher_Cabrera
311. 23 Jaime CG
311. 23 Ivan95
311. 23 ProStar
318. 22 boby_okta
318. 22 [email protected]
320. 21 HugaCuba
320. 21 yudo.r
320. 21 Rubiksdude4144
323. 20 Jonah Jarvis
323. 20 keebruce
323. 20 lumes2121
323. 20 EdubCubes
323. 20 Metallic Silver
328. 19 TheOcarinaCuber
328. 19 ExultantCarn
328. 19 oliver sitja sichel
328. 19 Worm 09624
332. 18 Dominik Unijewski
332. 18 Wriiglly
332. 18 Kestin02
332. 18 L1me
336. 17 skewbercuber
336. 17 M O
336. 17 BLCuber8
336. 17 H Perm
336. 17 Destin.S
336. 17 Bogdan
336. 17 Mate Kepes
336. 17 Nico135brd
336. 17 KingCobble29
345. 16 MarixPix
345. 16 Nayano
345. 16 Emir Yusuf
345. 16 Kuzniok
345. 16 Myko
345. 16 CaptainCuber
351. 15 The Cubing Fanatic
351. 15 revAldoabedram
351. 15 Austin Henry
351. 15 Doglover2140
351. 15 tigermaxi
356. 13 d4m1no
356. 13 Thelegend12
358. 12 JC Cuber
358. 12 jvier
360. 11 Iconic cuber
361. 10 wearephamily1719
361. 10 VTCubers
361. 10 MrLunarWolf
361. 10 Isaac Latta
361. 10 tyrantcubes
361. 10 omg cuber
361. 10 Harkaran
361. 10 Cubinwitdapizza
369. 9 L--Sergio
369. 9 HooverCuber
369. 9 Praneel710
372. 8 rlnninja
372. 8 2019DWYE01
372. 8 VDel_234_
372. 8 CubicChipmunk
376. 7 cuber-26
376. 7 Utkarsh Ashar
378. 6 VTCubersHub
378. 6 d2polld
378. 6 PugCuber
378. 6 Alexis1011
378. 6 [email protected]
378. 6 Moreno van Rooijen
378. 6 Brayden Gilland
385. 5 TasseRasse
385. 5 Pi
385. 5 Lykos
385. 5 taco_schell



*Pyraminx* (673)

1. 5600 tJardigradHe
2. 5528 DGCubes
3. 5434 Ontricus


Spoiler



4. 5212 Cooki348
5. 5046 MrKuba600
6. 4418 MCuber
7. 4337 Toothcraver55
8. 4335 BradenTheMagician
9. 4156 OriginalUsername
10. 4131 MartinN13
11. 3832 MichaelNielsen
12. 3772 Magdamini
13. 3660 ichcubegern
14. 3583 oliviervlcube
15. 3508 Kerry_Creech
16. 3472 Luke Garrett
17. 3451 JoXCuber
18. 3383 UnknownCanvas
19. 3372 Trig0n
20. 3369 Parke187
21. 3319 Ghost Cuber
22. 3289 cuberkid10
23. 3217 asacuber
24. 3186 Sean Hartman
25. 3172 Shadowjockey
26. 3165 João Vinicius
27. 3163 Logan
28. 3151 JakubDrobny
29. 3087 Zeke Mackay
30. 3083 NathanaelCubes
30. 3083 JMHCubed
32. 3038 begiuli65
33. 3022 mihnea3000
34. 2998 Billybong378
35. 2974 MattP98
36. 2923 whatshisbucket
37. 2922 aaron paskow
38. 2811 V.Kochergin
39. 2666 Liam Wadek
40. 2527 TipsterTrickster
41. 2519 BradyCubes08
42. 2464 Abhi
43. 2409 riz3ndrr
44. 2327 SpiFunTastic
45. 2285 NewoMinx
46. 2267 trav1
47. 2250 NoProblemCubing
48. 2196 Keenan Johnson
49. 2176 Pyra42
50. 2157 HawaiiLife745
51. 2135 Chris Van Der Brink
52. 2105 parkertrager
53. 2103 InlandEmpireCuber
54. 2099 Cheng
55. 2036 RileyN23
56. 1995 VIBE_ZT
57. 1874 Helmer Ewert
58. 1861 Sameer Aggarwal
59. 1838 lejitcuber
60. 1815 DesertWolf
61. 1776 2016LAIL01
62. 1766 PokeCubes
63. 1761 Antto Pitkänen
64. 1755 TheNoobCuber
65. 1753 niclas.mach
66. 1700 milo black
67. 1690 Turkey vld
68. 1688 CubicOreo
69. 1609 ExultantCarn
70. 1566 Neb
71. 1545 DhruvA
72. 1537 Marcus Siu
73. 1534 boroc226han
74. 1532 abunickabhi
75. 1531 Cuz Red
76. 1529 Rollercoasterben
77. 1524 OwenB
78. 1519 Coneman
79. 1500 [email protected]
80. 1484 fun at the joy
81. 1472 thecubingwizard
82. 1453 jason3141
83. 1428 SimonK
84. 1418 typo56
85. 1405 jancsi02
86. 1396 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
87. 1297 remopihel
88. 1278 AlphaCam625
89. 1275 jaysammey777
90. 1272 Connor Yungbluth
91. 1268 T1_M0
92. 1266 JackPfeifer
93. 1250 bennettstouder
94. 1239 ARandomCuber
95. 1160 YouCubing
96. 1118 Aleksandar Dukleski
97. 1105 PingPongCuber
98. 1101 Sub1Hour
99. 1095 Alexis1011
100. 1089 TheodorNordstrand
101. 1082 BleachedTurtle
102. 1046 Dylan Swarts
103. 1045 KingCobble29
104. 1031 TheDubDubJr
105. 1030 Koen van Aller
106. 1026 Torch
107. 1018 Brayden Adams
108. 1006 Julio974
109. 999 wuque man
110. 963 Natanael
111. 960 Fred Lang
112. 945 topppits
113. 926 Alpha cuber
114. 921 RandomPerson84
115. 920 Immolated-Marmoset
116. 915 cubeshepherd
117. 911 swankfukinc
118. 903 taco_schell
119. 892 Janav Gupta
120. 869 [email protected]
121. 850 dollarstorecubes
122. 848 nikodem.rudy
123. 840 Axel Lönnstedt
124. 776 vedroboev
125. 774 Dream Cubing
126. 758 skewber10
127. 756 Bogdan
128. 749 Laura
129. 748 Varun Mohanraj
130. 746 Wilhelm
131. 745 tavery343
132. 728 EdubCubes
133. 697 2017LAMB06
134. 693 Color Cuber
135. 691 Zac04attack
136. 649 MLGCubez
137. 643 David ep
138. 639 Nutybaconator
139. 634 theos
139. 634 Nicos
141. 632 VJW
142. 627 DailyCuber
143. 623 Dylan is nub
144. 618 Cubeology
145. 611 dat1asiandude
146. 608 Angry_Mob
147. 606 dschieses
148. 586 qwer13
149. 584 Richie72
150. 580 Mike Hughey
151. 565 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
152. 557 thembldlord
153. 553 Infraredlizards
153. 553 Utkarsh Ashar
155. 550 CubingwithChris
156. 549 2018JAIN01
157. 547 GTGil
158. 539 AlwinR
159. 538 Awder
160. 535 arquillian
161. 531 turtwig
162. 525 redoxxy
163. 522 THowlett
164. 521 MTOBEIYF
165. 504 Underwatercuber
166. 498 Nihahhat
167. 497 abhijat
168. 490 MJCuber05
169. 488 ABadRubiksSolver
170. 485 dycocubix
171. 479 Legomanz
171. 479 The Cubinator
171. 479 CornerCutter
174. 471 Michał Krasowski
175. 470 Manatee 10235
176. 462 smackbadatskewb
177. 454 Isaac Latta
178. 441 Sowrduk
179. 439 weatherman223
180. 436 wearephamily1719
180. 436 leomannen
182. 434 AidanNoogie
183. 431 Tommy Kiprillis
184. 426 Clément B.
185. 408 Nikhil Soares
186. 407 Elf
187. 399 Mateusz Kozioł
188. 397 Mcuber5
189. 395 Rubiksdude4144
190. 390 m24816
191. 386 FastCubeMaster
191. 386 george dunners
193. 385 TheCubingAddict980
194. 382 brad711
195. 377 KSNCubed
196. 375 oskarinn
197. 373 Axepick06
198. 371 Jacck
199. 368 zhata
200. 365 Emir Yusuf
201. 362 leudcfa
201. 362 skewby_cuber
203. 360 cuber-26
203. 360 twoj_stary_pijany
205. 354 chriscuber123
206. 352 tigermaxi
206. 352 Jami Viljanen
208. 350 u Cube
209. 344 Glomnipotent
210. 335 [email protected]
211. 333 jvier
212. 330 yovliporat
212. 330 CaptainCuber
214. 329 Jmuncuber
215. 328 hotufos
215. 328 Astral Cubing
215. 328 BiscutDNF
218. 323 bacyril
219. 322 G2013
220. 319 Djangovend
221. 316 Kylegadj
222. 314 Tristan Chua Yong
223. 312 epride17
223. 312 vilkkuti25
225. 310 JChambers13
226. 309 Keroma12
227. 305 AdrianCubing
228. 298 yudo.r
229. 296 Caleb/spooderskewb
230. 294 YoniStrass
231. 293 goidlon
232. 292 BraydenTheCuber
232. 292 Rory Dasher
234. 291 kahvipelle123
235. 277 Michael DeLaRosa
236. 275 yjko
237. 272 Caleb Arnette
238. 268 eyeball321
238. 268 zwhite
240. 263 ProStar
241. 262 Reizii
242. 256 jackeyguy
243. 255 Lewis
244. 246 Ian Pang
245. 243 qaz
246. 239 HydroCubing
246. 239 cubiversecube
246. 239 LoiteringCuber
249. 236 johnstond
250. 235 Last Layer King
251. 220 Mbozcan
252. 215 Hjerpower
252. 215 RobinCube
254. 213 Rocketcubing
255. 209 EJCubed
256. 207 freshcuber.de
257. 204 Comvat
257. 204 CJK
259. 201 Burnsy101
260. 199 nms777
261. 197 sascholeks
262. 196 [email protected]
263. 194 Khairur Rachim
264. 188 CubicPickle
265. 187 Henry Lipka
266. 185 RapsinSix
267. 183 sixCheese
268. 182 3x3x5
269. 181 Kit Clement
270. 178 Jaime CG
271. 177 [email protected]
272. 174 xXflesstosub10Xx
272. 174 Iconic cuber
274. 172 sigalig
274. 172 KrokosB
276. 171 d2polld
277. 169 Ianwubby
278. 168 savagecabbage1928
279. 167 Zman04
280. 166 asiahyoo1997
280. 166 RifleCat
282. 162 mvpcuber47
283. 161 OJ Cubing
283. 161 oliver sitja sichel
283. 161 monstercuber
286. 159 camcuber
286. 159 Valken
286. 159 Matthew d
289. 158 B-cubes
289. 158 Elvin Thorsen
291. 155 PlatonCuber
292. 153 The Blockhead
292. 153 a person
294. 152 dean_clockisthebestevent
295. 151 Cubinwitdapizza
295. 151 John Benwell
297. 150 BenGotts
297. 150 Juicejam
297. 150 LowSkill
300. 144 M1n1turtl3
300. 144 Cubeorithms
302. 140 popov18
303. 139 Nordcubing
304. 137 hejhej
304. 137 Pixaler
306. 136 PugCuber
307. 135 Nard Cubes
307. 135 jronge94
309. 134 lego99999
309. 134 cubesrawesome
311. 131 lucas
311. 131 NicoCuber1
313. 129 jakgun0130
313. 129 samr
315. 128 Nico135brd
316. 124 Teeboo
316. 124 E-Cuber
316. 124 Skittleskp
319. 123 M O
320. 122 rubik2005
321. 121 NarenRameshB
321. 121 alexl
321. 121 Jonasrox09
324. 120 DallasCuber
324. 120 [email protected]
326. 119 Thelegend12
326. 119 Aadil- ali
326. 119 bhoffman492
326. 119 The Cubing Fanatic
330. 117 connorlacrosse
331. 116 ganmanchan
331. 116 Coeur de feu
333. 115 ostrich001
333. 115 BenChristman1
333. 115 pizzacrust
336. 113 Myko
336. 113 147Cubing
338. 111 bilbo07
338. 111 Schmizee
338. 111 colegemuth
338. 111 Austin Henry
342. 110 matthew smith
342. 110 HugaCuba
342. 110 2019DWYE01
345. 109 Lennonade10
345. 109 Djangodie
347. 107 EdubCubing1
347. 107 YubNub
349. 105 BrianJ
350. 104 Matt Hudon
350. 104 kumato
350. 104 tc kruber
350. 104 Allagos
354. 103 Mattias Uvesten
355. 101 Matthew
355. 101 оддодоододдо
357. 100 MK
358. 99 Evan W
359. 98 Casper A.
359. 98 acchyutjolly26
361. 97 AlanenSebastian
362. 96 pd159
363. 95 Rubadcar
363. 95 Turbo TPS
365. 94 Ace Force 18
365. 94 [email protected]
367. 93 [email protected]
367. 93 daniel678
367. 93 MrLunarWolf
367. 93 qT Tp
367. 93 cubingpatrol
372. 92 Alea
372. 92 Erik
374. 91 scarrillo_cuber
374. 91 HLCubing
374. 91 teboecubes
377. 90 Skullush
377. 90 Bonkashi
379. 89 JustinTimeCuber
380. 88 KingCanyon
380. 88 HooverCuber
380. 88 poleszczuk
383. 86 GioccioCuber
383. 86 Zagros
383. 86 SashaSvetov
386. 85 TommyC
387. 84 AHcuber
388. 83 Numberwhizz 13
389. 82 mrjames113083
390. 81 Competition Cuber
390. 81 Triangles_are_cubers
390. 81 DanielStead03865
390. 81 ngmh
394. 80 Loic Chiang
394. 80 TheCube4226
394. 80 Jacob F
397. 79 Pa_uL
397. 79 Andrew_Rizo
397. 79 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
400. 78 speedcuber71
401. 77 Kymlikespotatoes12105
402. 76 Lvl9001Wizard
402. 76 bobpk1234
404. 75 MarineCuber
405. 74 danvie
405. 74 Mwaha
405. 74 DonovanTheCool
408. 73 PotatoesAreUs
408. 73 Destin.S
408. 73 bandi72006
411. 72 Cubizu
411. 72 gustavw02
413. 70 Sidharth Sudhir
413. 70 yashb
413. 70 destin_shulfer
413. 70 [email protected]
417. 69 Zach Clark
417. 69 [email protected]
419. 68 Ordway Persyn
419. 68 Nazib
419. 68 Ivan95
419. 68 SloMo Cubing
423. 67 [email protected]
423. 67 xyzzy
423. 67 nevinscph
423. 67 dnics2000
427. 66 ImPaulPCG
428. 65 Kuzniok
428. 65 Stubbi
430. 64 Tanay Kapadia
430. 64 toinou06cubing
432. 63 Xtreme Cuber
432. 63 allanboss131
432. 63 Wriiglly
435. 62 One Wheel
435. 62 Wish Lin
435. 62 TimoSimurka
438. 61 Zimo
438. 61 UnknownCuber
438. 61 Ernest Fowler
441. 60 YoAkshYo
441. 60 X cuber
441. 60 Quber43
441. 60 SurQ
445. 58 jjcuber
445. 58 Kestin02
445. 58 Christopher_Cabrera
448. 57 Petri Krzywacki
449. 56 [email protected]
449. 56 ImmolatedMarmoset
451. 55 Mateusz.K
451. 55 Brayden Gilland
453. 54 Babcga
453. 54 Jan
453. 54 DSauce
453. 54 OriEy
453. 54 hakatashi
458. 53 miasponseller
458. 53 CubiBubi
458. 53 JJonesUK
458. 53 buzzteam4
462. 52 Doglover2140
462. 52 PiEquals3.14
462. 52 gutte02
465. 51 Cuberstache
466. 50 lifeinpablo
466. 50 leven williams
466. 50 FlipKing_Cubes
466. 50 Nayano
470. 49 TeddyCubes
470. 49 Reizii_
472. 48 jake.levine
472. 48 Edcubes13
472. 48 Mageminx
472. 48 Wabbly
476. 47 CJCubing
476. 47 Dale Nash
476. 47 Jaycubes
479. 46 Sumanth thota
479. 46 eeshanzele
481. 45 avshalom
481. 45 skewbercuber
481. 45 Dragos Cadariu
484. 43 ChacheeC
484. 43 ToasterCoaster
484. 43 Luan.Mendes
484. 43 DP Cuber
488. 42 jjcuber22
488. 42 CRNils
490. 41 Foreright
490. 41 iLarryTheOneLung
492. 40 Blade616
492. 40 J6642
494. 39 Cpimtong
494. 39 MrCuberLP
494. 39 capcubeing
494. 39 FaTyl
494. 39 Lachlan Stephens
499. 38 luisrotzoll
499. 38 dandreev
499. 38 bam1217
502. 37 KERRIGAN
503. 36 Diving Cuber
503. 36 markdlei
503. 36 L--Sergio
506. 35 borjan baboski
506. 35 Thrasher989
508. 34 S.S.STAR
508. 34 TheTylerDean
508. 34 VTCubers
511. 33 Mark Boyanowski
511. 33 Skewber5689
513. 32 BLCuber8
513. 32 JC Cuber
515. 31 sporteisvogel
515. 31 midnightcuberx
515. 31 DaanKentrop
518. 30 SonofRonan
518. 30 rlnninja
518. 30 Brizzle
518. 30 Kal-Flo
518. 30 Zafimi
523. 29 SpeedCubeReview
523. 29 Jennswans
523. 29 FishTalons
523. 29 derek
523. 29 Ali161102
528. 28 elliottk_
528. 28 SuperCheese
528. 28 Cornertwist
531. 27 RinjiChan
531. 27 Coinman_
531. 27 Tak
531. 27 keebruce
535. 25 Poketube6681
535. 25 Metallic Silver
535. 25 bmxcraze5
535. 25 greentgoatgal
535. 25 Mikikajek
540. 24 TheOcarinaCuber
541. 23 Moreno van Rooijen
541. 23 big_moe5
543. 22 I'm not rouxd
543. 22 CubicCubes
543. 22 Sixstringcal
543. 22 Cuber21
547. 21 hadofhfo
547. 21 jam66150
549. 20 Qman710
549. 20 Cubeguy11
549. 20 L4ura12
552. 19 ZZ'er
552. 19 gabrielw
552. 19 thatkid
555. 18 Master_Disaster
556. 17 lesliesampson
556. 17 MarkyGames7
556. 17 mcprofree
556. 17 Myachii
556. 17 joathanmaster2
561. 16 Cube to Cube
561. 16 OHboi
561. 16 VPCuber
561. 16 SnappyCuber
561. 16 VTCubers99
561. 16 tyrantcubes
561. 16 AndrewLuo369
561. 16 Dominik Unijewski
569. 15 LukeBrunsvold
569. 15 [email protected]
571. 14 mhcubergamer
571. 14 typeman5
571. 14 SoaringAscent
571. 14 Mate Kepes
575. 13 CalamityCubes
575. 13 CubingCrazy
575. 13 MEF227
575. 13 Bocancube
575. 13 Gad3
580. 12 Dean5276
580. 12 ramfylall
580. 12 CodingCuber
580. 12 Davidson
580. 12 WillyTheWizard
580. 12 blitey
580. 12 d4m1no
587. 11 chunky
587. 11 AquaTehNoob
587. 11 TetraCubes
587. 11 Sue Doenim
587. 11 ecuber57
587. 11 Bertus
593. 10 Schmidt
593. 10 Codanovia
593. 10 omg cuber
593. 10 Joust
593. 10 CroKingFreddy_Cuber
593. 10 speedcube.insta
593. 10 [GD] Frostbyte
593. 10 1234
593. 10 TomTheCuber101
602. 9 Jeann
602. 9 TristianCuber
602. 9 MarixPix
602. 9 MAD CUBER
602. 9 Mr_Tiger420
602. 9 Meshal
602. 9 rodriguize
602. 9 Louis_M_Oliver
602. 9 Dhruva Shaw
602. 9 CubicChipmunk
612. 8 PrincessNox
612. 8 ShadowPrince79
612. 8 deadcat
612. 8 commondave
612. 8 Dr.Cubic
612. 8 g2i7l
612. 8 RamenNoodles
612. 8 MarkA64
612. 8 hoebi09
612. 8 janelle
612. 8 Bubbagrub
623. 7 RishiS_15
623. 7 memer
623. 7 Fredrick
623. 7 PotElliot
623. 7 dnguyen2204
623. 7 xLodestar
623. 7 Alex Benham
623. 7 aarush
623. 7 tacito
632. 6 JQubed
632. 6 PredtherCuber
632. 6 lumes2121
632. 6 AiZen
632. 6 NickS
632. 6 Sorizzz
632. 6 pyrasphynx
632. 6 13janderson
632. 6 Etotheipi
641. 5 Dorice cubing
641. 5 genius0717
641. 5 JustAnotherCuber
641. 5 arbivara
641. 5 lego303
641. 5 Mad Cuber
641. 5 Coolguy28879
648. 4 VDel_234_
648. 4 klayklaycubing5
648. 4 HendrikW
648. 4 Bamboo Cuber
648. 4 MajorBaccs
648. 4 TasseRasse
648. 4 Stephen
648. 4 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
648. 4 MatsBergsten
648. 4 Worm 09624
648. 4 SamG746
659. 3 SDF38
659. 3 Vim
659. 3 TheYellowCross
659. 3 Lykos
659. 3 lilhotpocket.sr
659. 3 oneshot
659. 3 SolidJoltBlue
659. 3 RouxUser_69420
659. 3 aerocube
659. 3 Artemissimo
659. 3 cfopboy
659. 3 Supercuber
659. 3 Jozo_Berk
659. 3 Eligora
659. 3 [email protected]



*Square-1* (432)

1. 3718 cuberkid10
2. 3707 Shadowjockey
3. 3337 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4. 3271 ichcubegern
5. 3048 tJardigradHe
6. 3024 PokeCubes
7. 2971 BradenTheMagician
8. 2923 DesertWolf
9. 2877 MrKuba600
10. 2778 Luke Garrett
11. 2678 DGCubes
12. 2671 OriginalUsername
13. 2574 MCuber
14. 2487 TipsterTrickster
15. 2418 MattP98
16. 2355 Sean Hartman
17. 2299 Rollercoasterben
18. 2260 riz3ndrr
19. 2243 BradyCubes08
20. 2167 Marcus Siu
21. 2125 trav1
22. 2113 JoXCuber
23. 2104 asacuber
24. 2088 David ep
25. 2044 NewoMinx
26. 2012 Kerry_Creech
27. 1960 Clément B.
28. 1842 Sub1Hour
29. 1802 Keenan Johnson
30. 1801 MichaelNielsen
31. 1778 João Vinicius
32. 1773 AidanNoogie
33. 1724 Zach Clark
34. 1688 JackPfeifer
35. 1670 Magdamini
36. 1660 HawaiiLife745
37. 1628 Logan
38. 1612 Sameer Aggarwal
39. 1606 RileyN23
40. 1585 Zeke Mackay
41. 1564 Ontricus
42. 1492 VIBE_ZT
43. 1393 jackeyguy
44. 1391 Connor Yungbluth
45. 1365 Kylegadj
46. 1333 Helmer Ewert
47. 1311 Michał Krasowski
48. 1246 mihnea3000
49. 1239 whatshisbucket
49. 1239 ExultantCarn
51. 1228 NathanaelCubes
52. 1173 OwenB
53. 1166 Trig0n
54. 1156 typo56
55. 1151 JakubDrobny
56. 1147 GTGil
56. 1147 YouCubing
58. 1118 Turkey vld
59. 1081 jancsi02
60. 1023 boroc226han
61. 1010 Immolated-Marmoset
62. 992 sigalig
63. 961 milo black
64. 941 bennettstouder
65. 940 Antto Pitkänen
66. 924 parkertrager
67. 923 Fred Lang
68. 876 Mike Hughey
69. 856 Underwatercuber
70. 852 AlphaCam625
71. 847 niclas.mach
72. 828 fun at the joy
73. 796 Infraredlizards
74. 786 Wilhelm
75. 785 skewber10
76. 780 speedcuber71
77. 766 dat1asiandude
78. 762 TheDubDubJr
79. 728 leudcfa
80. 719 jaysammey777
81. 699 Andrew_Rizo
82. 696 Torch
83. 691 BenGotts
84. 690 Coneman
84. 690 remopihel
86. 683 BleachedTurtle
87. 663 PingPongCuber
88. 624 Laura
89. 600 Dream Cubing
90. 594 Liam Wadek
91. 574 theos
92. 557 Neb
92. 557 Bogdan
94. 548 Tommy Kiprillis
95. 536 Natanael
96. 533 CubicOreo
97. 526 Toothcraver55
98. 521 abhijat
98. 521 Kit Clement
100. 511 MLGCubez
101. 502 thembldlord
102. 487 SimonK
103. 486 Schmizee
104. 483 2016LAIL01
105. 477 Sowrduk
106. 474 weatherman223
106. 474 arquillian
108. 469 OJ Cubing
109. 466 Dylan is nub
110. 423 Sixstringcal
111. 398 Cubeology
112. 394 Valken
113. 391 turtwig
114. 389 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
115. 379 ThatLucas
116. 377 Rubiksdude4144
117. 374 S.S.STAR
118. 361 Richie72
119. 355 chriscuber123
120. 353 Comvat
121. 352 AlwinR
122. 346 abunickabhi
123. 344 Nihahhat
124. 343 T1_M0
125. 338 Zac04attack
126. 330 TheNoobCuber
127. 322 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
128. 321 Mcuber5
129. 315 Brayden Adams
129. 315 leomannen
131. 313 Julio974
132. 312 2017LAMB06
132. 312 CraZZ CFOP
134. 310 dollarstorecubes
135. 308 cubeshepherd
136. 303 lejitcuber
137. 302 begiuli65
138. 286 BiscutDNF
139. 278 Alpha cuber
140. 270 skewby_cuber
141. 265 Dylan Swarts
142. 262 CubingwithChris
143. 258 CubicPickle
144. 257 MTOBEIYF
144. 257 sai
146. 238 smackbadatskewb
147. 236 NoProblemCubing
148. 235 Bubbagrub
149. 229 Tristan Chua Yong
149. 229 dycocubix
151. 224 Billybong378
152. 220 redoxxy
153. 219 MartinN13
153. 219 Koen van Aller
153. 219 Awder
156. 218 Hjerpower
157. 217 ARandomCuber
158. 215 kahvipelle123
159. 213 oskarinn
160. 208 Nikhil Soares
161. 207 Michael DeLaRosa
162. 203 Cubinwitdapizza
163. 198 InlandEmpireCuber
164. 193 swankfukinc
165. 191 m24816
166. 190 Teeboo
166. 190 THowlett
168. 184 VJW
169. 183 buzzteam4
170. 182 Mikikajek
171. 181 monstercuber
171. 181 Ian Pang
173. 177 jvier
174. 175 Nicos
174. 175 Lvl9001Wizard
176. 172 Jacck
176. 172 DhruvA
176. 172 SpiFunTastic
179. 171 gutte02
180. 167 cubingpatrol
181. 166 Axel Lönnstedt
182. 165 Nutybaconator
183. 164 Cubeorithms
183. 164 Isaac Latta
185. 162 One Wheel
186. 159 tavery343
186. 159 DonovanTheCool
188. 153 The Cubing Fanatic
189. 146 BraydenTheCuber
189. 146 Cpimtong
191. 145 qaz
192. 144 bhoffman492
192. 144 Mbozcan
192. 144 EdubCubes
195. 141 KSNCubed
196. 140 yjko
197. 139 bacyril
197. 139 tc kruber
199. 137 Parke187
199. 137 u Cube
201. 136 Alea
201. 136 AlanenSebastian
203. 135 Kymlikespotatoes12105
204. 134 vedroboev
205. 131 SloMo Cubing
205. 131 PugCuber
207. 129 pizzacrust
207. 129 markdlei
207. 129 Manatee 10235
210. 127 Djangovend
210. 127 Metallic Silver
212. 126 gustavw02
213. 123 dhafin
214. 121 Pa_uL
215. 119 Mageminx
216. 116 G2013
217. 113 ngmh
218. 110 Little Sunrise
218. 110 Color Cuber
220. 107 DailyCuber
221. 105 Elf
222. 104 Chris Van Der Brink
223. 102 Juicejam
224. 100 Jaime CG
224. 100 Glomnipotent
226. 99 samr
226. 99 taco_schell
226. 99 RyuKagamine
229. 98 CJK
229. 98 Lewis
229. 98 M1n1turtl3
232. 97 Lucas.D
233. 96 nevinscph
233. 96 Ghost Cuber
235. 94 DiscolouredWenis
236. 93 Skullush
237. 90 EJCubed
237. 90 TheodorNordstrand
239. 89 Varun Mohanraj
240. 88 bandi72006
240. 88 RifleCat
242. 86 Kestin02
243. 85 The Blockhead
243. 85 RKBcubes
243. 85 pd159
246. 84 YubNub
247. 82 MrLunarWolf
247. 82 lifeinpablo
249. 80 destin_shulfer
249. 80 NicoCuber1
251. 78 Babcga
252. 77 LukeBrunsvold
253. 76 BrianJ
254. 74 hotufos
254. 74 Josh5271
256. 73 Cheng
256. 73 TommyC
258. 72 KrokosB
259. 70 Jmuncuber
259. 70 zwhite
261. 68 xXflesstosub10Xx
261. 68 Burnsy101
261. 68 brad711
264. 67 [email protected]
264. 67 daniel678
266. 66 hopelessdove
266. 66 Turbo TPS
268. 63 ROEVOSS
268. 63 mvpcuber47
270. 62 Destin.S
270. 62 Evan W
272. 61 Nickmad
273. 60 colegemuth
273. 60 Legomanz
275. 59 F0ggyB0y
275. 59 Henry Lipka
275. 59 Jbacboy
278. 58 lukas
278. 58 typeman5
280. 57 wuque man
280. 57 MrCuberLP
282. 56 Ace Force 18
283. 55 BenChristman1
283. 55 lego99999
285. 54 HydroCubing
285. 54 Xauxage
285. 54 eyeball321
288. 53 Nico135brd
288. 53 xyzzy
288. 53 zhangcy
288. 53 yudo.r
288. 53 matthew smith
288. 53 Rory Dasher
288. 53 RandomPerson84
295. 52 BLCuber8
295. 52 PotatoesAreUs
297. 51 Blade616
297. 51 JChambers13
299. 50 Doglover2140
300. 49 FaTyl
300. 49 LowSkill
302. 48 Electrical Cubing
302. 48 [email protected]
302. 48 [email protected]
305. 47 hejhej
305. 47 Guilhermehrc
307. 46 Rubadcar
307. 46 Thelegend12
307. 46 EdubCubing1
310. 45 scarrillo_cuber
310. 45 Ami4747
312. 44 Wriiglly
312. 44 RapsinSix
314. 43 miasponseller
314. 43 qwer13
316. 42 Casper A.
316. 42 Raymond Luo
316. 42 Dillyweed
316. 42 TheOcarinaCuber
316. 42 Pyra42
316. 42 HooverCuber
322. 41 Reizii
322. 41 SirWaffle
322. 41 nms777
322. 41 Moreno van Rooijen
322. 41 Matthew
322. 41 jronge94
322. 41 Jonnydacuber
329. 40 tigermaxi
329. 40 DumplingMaster
331. 39 gabrielw
331. 39 Dragos Cadariu
331. 39 LolTreeMan
334. 38 Skewber5689
334. 38 Lennonade10
334. 38 kayano
337. 37 cubiversecube
337. 37 bobpk1234
339. 36 epride17
339. 36 Ikachan
341. 35 MJCuber05
341. 35 twoj_stary_pijany
341. 35 2018JAIN01
341. 35 jason3141
345. 34 SonofRonan
346. 33 Khairur Rachim
347. 32 Christopher_Cabrera
348. 31 asiahyoo1997
349. 30 UnknownCuber
349. 30 camcuber
349. 30 Jami Viljanen
349. 30 Cuberstache
353. 29 Djangodie
353. 29 TasseRasse
353. 29 Jan
356. 28 Ivan95
356. 28 keebruce
356. 28 Puzzler
356. 28 [email protected]
356. 28 The Cubinator
356. 28 Brayden Gilland
362. 27 petrudc
363. 26 Abhi
363. 26 TimoSimurka
363. 26 Lachlan Stephens
366. 25 Christian Foyle
367. 24 johnstond
367. 24 vilkkuti25
367. 24 Ordway Persyn
370. 23 Emir Yusuf
370. 23 danvie
372. 22 CurlyFries
372. 22 lumes2121
374. 21 Jaycubes
375. 20 CubingCrazy
375. 20 Doofnoofer
375. 20 dnics2000
378. 19 midnightcuberx
379. 18 Skittleskp
379. 18 derek
379. 18 Brizzle
379. 18 HugaCuba
379. 18 Nayano
384. 17 blitey
384. 17 goidlon
384. 17 Keroma12
387. 16 X cuber
387. 16 poleszczuk
387. 16 big_moe5
387. 16 Reizii_
391. 15 M O
391. 15 the best d1mnd
391. 15 Caleb Arnette
391. 15 bmxcraze5
395. 14 Axepick06
395. 14 Cornertwist
395. 14 ABadRubiksSolver
398. 13 CubicCubes
398. 13 [email protected]
398. 13 LYZ
398. 13 DaanKentrop
398. 13 Micah Morrison
403. 11 savagecabbage1928
403. 11 Mate Kepes
403. 11 CJCubing
403. 11 JMHCubed
407. 10 Zman04
408. 9 Jaco Momberg
409. 8 Coinman_
409. 8 Quinson
409. 8 d4m1no
409. 8 CaptainCuber
409. 8 pyrasphynx
409. 8 Matt Hudon
415. 7 rubyakdks kube
416. 6 Kuzniok
416. 6 Billabob
416. 6 13janderson
416. 6 LoiteringCuber
416. 6 SlowCuber
416. 6 WillyTheWizard
416. 6 tyrantcubes
423. 5 ImPaulPCG
423. 5 skewbercuber
423. 5 Angry_Mob
423. 5 CRNils
423. 5 oliver sitja sichel
423. 5 Zagros
423. 5 John Benwell
423. 5 FlipKing_Cubes
423. 5 UnknownCanvas
423. 5 toinou06cubing



*Skewb* (590)

1. 4801 riz3ndrr
2. 4631 MrKuba600
3. 4435 [email protected]


Spoiler



4. 4392 OriginalUsername
5. 4276 tJardigradHe
6. 4171 asacuber
7. 4005 TipsterTrickster
8. 3860 RileyN23
9. 3823 MattP98
10. 3715 Luke Garrett
11. 3647 MCuber
12. 3644 JMHCubed
13. 3602 João Vinicius
14. 3536 ichcubegern
15. 3396 cuberkid10
15. 3396 BradyCubes08
17. 3324 DGCubes
18. 3182 Antto Pitkänen
19. 3181 Magdamini
20. 2979 NewoMinx
21. 2961 Sean Hartman
22. 2834 Shadowjockey
23. 2784 d2polld
24. 2776 NathanaelCubes
25. 2766 DhruvA
26. 2738 MichaelNielsen
27. 2716 VIBE_ZT
28. 2703 Parke187
29. 2687 trav1
30. 2649 Toothcraver55
31. 2531 HawaiiLife745
32. 2411 Kerry_Creech
33. 2406 Immolated-Marmoset
34. 2325 Zeke Mackay
35. 2217 aaron paskow
36. 2213 Trig0n
37. 2155 Rollercoasterben
38. 2140 Ontricus
39. 2131 DesertWolf
40. 2121 V.Kochergin
41. 2102 Legomanz
42. 2080 PokeCubes
43. 2014 Isaac Latta
44. 2010 MartinN13
45. 1985 thecubingwizard
46. 1922 Coneman
47. 1885 milo black
48. 1876 sascholeks
49. 1853 Aleksandar Dukleski
50. 1845 Alpha cuber
51. 1834 Kylegadj
52. 1780 whatshisbucket
53. 1733 BradenTheMagician
54. 1725 Logan
55. 1703 mihnea3000
56. 1688 fun at the joy
57. 1687 JoXCuber
58. 1665 JackPfeifer
59. 1664 Marcus Siu
60. 1632 Julio974
61. 1610 Helmer Ewert
62. 1606 CubicOreo
63. 1590 Caleb Arnette
64. 1539 boroc226han
65. 1515 Michał Krasowski
66. 1510 AlphaCam625
67. 1475 Sub1Hour
68. 1423 OwenB
69. 1399 Billybong378
70. 1361 2016LAIL01
71. 1355 typo56
72. 1346 BleachedTurtle
73. 1335 Keenan Johnson
74. 1279 Fred Lang
75. 1261 jaysammey777
76. 1247 lejitcuber
77. 1246 InlandEmpireCuber
78. 1236 Caleb/spooderskewb
79. 1207 Turkey vld
80. 1199 JakubDrobny
81. 1146 parkertrager
82. 1143 Bogdan
83. 1133 niclas.mach
84. 1129 SimonK
85. 1128 Color Cuber
86. 1123 YouCubing
87. 1115 Connor Yungbluth
88. 1100 dschieses
89. 1087 Neb
90. 1067 oliviervlcube
91. 1061 TheDubDubJr
92. 1059 abunickabhi
93. 1051 TheodorNordstrand
94. 1022 remopihel
94. 1022 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
96. 1016 ARandomCuber
97. 1014 Cooki348
98. 978 Bubbagrub
99. 961 epride17
100. 956 cubeshepherd
101. 950 Wilhelm
102. 920 Dylan Swarts
103. 909 AidanNoogie
104. 897 topppits
105. 862 BiscutDNF
106. 850 Dream Cubing
107. 825 2017LAMB06
108. 820 weatherman223
109. 816 johnstond
110. 796 Chris Van Der Brink
111. 794 Nihahhat
112. 747 bhoffman492
113. 738 swankfukinc
114. 737 hopelessdove
115. 731 Laura
115. 731 vedroboev
117. 729 yovliporat
118. 714 Metallic Silver
119. 703 Schmizee
120. 673 Cubeology
121. 668 jancsi02
122. 662 Liam Wadek
123. 656 Hjerpower
124. 652 taco_schell
125. 637 sigalig
125. 637 tigermaxi
127. 634 hotufos
128. 632 Sameer Aggarwal
128. 632 MLGCubez
130. 622 m24816
131. 620 Mike Hughey
132. 604 theos
133. 603 Nutybaconator
134. 596 mikiwow123
135. 585 Dylan is nub
136. 583 EdubCubes
137. 574 u Cube
138. 571 DailyCuber
139. 569 eyeball321
140. 561 UnknownCanvas
141. 560 Torch
142. 554 dat1asiandude
143. 544 CubingwithChris
144. 538 brad711
145. 537 Comvat
146. 527 CubicPickle
147. 512 dollarstorecubes
148. 511 arquillian
149. 501 Alexis1011
150. 488 chriscuber123
150. 488 Axel Lönnstedt
152. 485 Natanael
153. 481 SpiFunTastic
154. 478 Richie72
155. 477 OJ Cubing
155. 477 Rubiksdude4144
157. 473 skewber10
158. 466 Mbozcan
159. 464 thembldlord
160. 455 smackbadatskewb
161. 453 MJCuber05
162. 452 turtwig
163. 437 capcubeing
164. 436 Elf
165. 424 PingPongCuber
166. 420 vilkkuti25
167. 412 oskarinn
168. 408 PlatonCuber
169. 405 xyzzy
170. 402 Cuz Red
171. 397 leomannen
172. 393 MrLunarWolf
173. 389 TomTheCuber101
174. 387 zwhite
174. 387 2018JAIN01
176. 384 Infraredlizards
177. 383 dycocubix
178. 378 skewby_cuber
179. 376 Keroma12
180. 372 qwer13
181. 366 Koen van Aller
182. 365 PotatoesAreUs
182. 365 Angry_Mob
184. 358 MTOBEIYF
185. 352 Nikhil Soares
186. 349 dandreev
187. 348 Mateusz Kozioł
188. 345 bennettstouder
189. 344 nikodem.rudy
190. 343 T1_M0
191. 340 begiuli65
191. 340 Juicejam
193. 337 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
194. 336 G2013
195. 331 Tommy Kiprillis
196. 329 Poketube6681
197. 326 Zac04attack
197. 326 Sowrduk
199. 324 kahvipelle123
200. 321 KSNCubed
201. 319 ExultantCarn
202. 318 pizzacrust
203. 313 John Benwell
204. 312 qaz
205. 309 Utkarsh Ashar
206. 308 Wriiglly
206. 308 BenGotts
208. 307 Kit Clement
208. 307 jackeyguy
210. 306 Mcuber5
210. 306 Cheng
212. 299 [email protected]
213. 289 Tristan Chua Yong
214. 288 cubingpatrol
215. 279 bandi72006
215. 279 The Cubinator
217. 278 Underwatercuber
217. 278 wuque man
219. 273 oliver sitja sichel
220. 272 redoxxy
221. 271 Allagos
222. 266 AlwinR
222. 266 Varun Mohanraj
222. 266 connorlacrosse
225. 265 GTGil
226. 263 Michael DeLaRosa
227. 260 Abhi
228. 258 scarrillo_cuber
229. 248 TheKravCuber
230. 245 leudcfa
230. 245 [email protected]
232. 242 HydroCubing
233. 241 JChambers13
234. 238 Pyra42
235. 237 Coinman_
236. 236 dean_clockisthebestevent
237. 235 Clément B.
238. 232 Teeboo
239. 230 savagecabbage1928
240. 224 yudo.r
241. 223 [email protected]
241. 223 Quber43
243. 221 SirVivor
244. 218 BrianJ
245. 213 Jacck
246. 207 danvie
246. 207 HugaCuba
248. 206 LowSkill
249. 203 WoowyBaby
249. 203 Ayan2005
251. 200 Nayano
251. 200 bacyril
253. 198 EJCubed
254. 197 Jaime CG
254. 197 Emir Yusuf
256. 192 AdrianCubing
257. 191 angry broom
258. 188 Manatee 10235
258. 188 THowlett
260. 187 Axepick06
261. 186 KingCanyon
262. 185 Awder
263. 183 abhijat
264. 182 tc kruber
265. 181 samr
266. 180 Djangovend
267. 179 Kymlikespotatoes12105
268. 177 PugCuber
269. 174 Brayden Adams
270. 173 SloMo Cubing
271. 172 Rory Dasher
271. 172 Cubizu
273. 171 Mikikajek
274. 170 VPCuber
274. 170 Bocancube
274. 170 RapsinSix
277. 166 Skewber5689
278. 164 lifeinpablo
279. 163 Lennonade10
279. 163 colegemuth
281. 160 The Blockhead
282. 159 David ep
283. 156 ngmh
284. 155 Jaycubes
285. 152 freshcuber.de
286. 151 Reizii
287. 150 Thelegend12
288. 149 cubesrawesome
289. 146 YoniStrass
289. 146 KrokosB
291. 143 Mageminx
292. 142 avshalom
292. 142 Nard Cubes
294. 141 Nicos
295. 139 Matthew d
296. 135 Ghost Cuber
296. 135 sixCheese
298. 134 ImmolatedMarmoset
298. 134 [email protected]
300. 130 pd159
301. 129 jakgun0130
301. 129 Henry Lipka
301. 129 mhcubergamer
304. 128 M1n1turtl3
305. 127 HooverCuber
305. 127 NicoCuber1
305. 127 Alea
308. 126 jronge94
308. 126 Daniel Johnson
310. 124 Marco21
311. 123 Elvin Thorsen
311. 123 Janav Gupta
313. 121 ABadRubiksSolver
313. 121 Kuzniok
315. 120 xXflesstosub10Xx
315. 120 SpartanSailor
317. 118 LYZ
318. 117 Pa_uL
318. 117 Andrew_Rizo
318. 117 popov18
321. 116 cubiversecube
322. 115 Glomnipotent
322. 115 hejhej
324. 114 ANGRYBROOM
324. 114 Lvl9001Wizard
324. 114 Lewis
327. 112 mikolaj
327. 112 daniel678
327. 112 Nordcubing
330. 111 Rocketcubing
331. 110 Valken
332. 109 Josh5271
332. 109 Moreno van Rooijen
332. 109 wearephamily1719
335. 108 ConorSheridan
336. 105 Rubadcar
337. 104 Ianwubby
338. 103 Jmuncuber
339. 102 miasponseller
339. 102 Babcga
339. 102 RyuKagamine
342. 101 Khairur Rachim
342. 101 Adweehun
342. 101 CJK
345. 100 Ernest Fowler
345. 100 1234567890why
345. 100 TheBreadCuber
348. 99 RifleCat
349. 98 TommyC
350. 95 Wish Lin
350. 95 Iconic cuber
352. 94 ZyCuber
352. 94 Turbo TPS
354. 92 EDcubes
354. 92 Pranav Prabhu
356. 91 Trexrush1
356. 91 [email protected]
358. 90 Jbacboy
358. 90 Austin Henry
358. 90 Cpimtong
361. 89 [email protected]
361. 89 Mate Kepes
363. 88 ToasterCoaster
363. 88 TheCubingAddict980
365. 87 teboecubes
365. 87 EdubCubing1
367. 86 mvpcuber47
367. 86 Xtreme Cuber
367. 86 gustavw02
367. 86 nichols_8
371. 84 YubNub
371. 84 NarenRameshB
371. 84 Evan W
374. 83 Cubinwitdapizza
374. 83 dnics2000
376. 81 Skittleskp
376. 81 NoProblemCubing
376. 81 vinylc2h3
379. 80 Praneel710
379. 80 Ordway Persyn
379. 80 Ace Force 18
382. 79 FastCubeMaster
382. 79 [email protected]
384. 78 goidlon
384. 78 [email protected]
384. 78 Djangodie
387. 77 CJCubing
387. 77 TimoSimurka
387. 77 Lachlan Stephens
390. 76 LolTreeMan
391. 75 jason3141
391. 75 CaptainCuber
391. 75 Competition Cuber
394. 74 Sidharth Sudhir
394. 74 M O
396. 73 JC Cuber
397. 72 MK
397. 72 DonovanTheCool
397. 72 jam66150
397. 72 Zagros
401. 71 kumato
402. 70 Triangles_are_cubers
402. 70 lucas
404. 67 Keith Maben
405. 66 BenChristman1
405. 66 qT Tp
407. 65 Luan.Mendes
407. 65 dhafin
407. 65 MarkyGames7
410. 64 [email protected]
410. 64 Shaun Mack
410. 64 FaTyl
410. 64 MatsBergsten
414. 63 jherzy jhay dela cruz
414. 63 elimescube
414. 63 Quinson
414. 63 Jonasrox09
418. 62 S.S.STAR
419. 61 speedcuber71
420. 60 SM cubing
420. 60 SashaSvetov
420. 60 BraydenTheCuber
423. 59 Jami Viljanen
424. 58 KERRIGAN
425. 57 Nazib
425. 57 big_moe5
427. 56 [email protected]
427. 56 SnappyCuber
427. 56 Matthew
427. 56 Matt Hudon
427. 56 J6642
427. 56 UnknownCuber
433. 54 gabrielw
433. 54 a person
433. 54 jvier
436. 53 gutte02
437. 52 Dragos Cadariu
437. 52 Ammar.Cuber
437. 52 Aadil- ali
437. 52 LoiteringCuber
441. 51 kick
441. 51 Cubeorithms
441. 51 nms777
444. 48 alexl
444. 48 Destin.S
444. 48 camcuber
447. 47 TasseRasse
447. 47 Blade616
449. 46 poleszczuk
449. 46 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
451. 45 keebruce
451. 45 JustinTimeCuber
451. 45 Dillyweed
451. 45 yashb
451. 45 toinou06cubing
456. 44 Coeur de feu
456. 44 Petri Krzywacki
456. 44 DanielStead03865
459. 43 One Wheel
459. 43 skewbercuber
461. 42 L4ura12
462. 41 nevinscph
462. 41 ProStar
462. 41 g2i7l
462. 41 jjcuber
462. 41 Reizii_
462. 41 FishTalons
468. 40 DallasCuber
468. 40 ChacheeC
468. 40 iLarryTheOneLung
468. 40 TrueONCE
468. 40 Nico135brd
468. 40 Pixaler
474. 39 SuperCheese
475. 38 [email protected]
476. 37 acchyutjolly26
477. 36 KingCobble29
477. 36 NASCARDude25
477. 36 SkateboardSam
480. 35 george dunners
481. 34 borjan baboski
481. 34 OHboi
481. 34 Pi
484. 33 TeddyCubes
485. 32 janelle
485. 32 Islam Kitiev
485. 32 Artemissimo
485. 32 Brayden Gilland
485. 32 FlipKing_Cubes
490. 31 destin_shulfer
490. 31 Skullush
490. 31 Cube to Cube
490. 31 Y-Perm
494. 30 Jacob F
495. 29 bobpk1234
495. 29 allanboss131
497. 28 lumes2121
497. 28 buzzteam4
499. 27 kluckyklucky
499. 27 BLCuber8
499. 27 I'm not rouxd
502. 26 Ivan95
502. 26 SlowCuber
502. 26 Brizzle
502. 26 TheOcarinaCuber
502. 26 Owen Morrison
507. 25 bmxcraze5
507. 25 DaanKentrop
507. 25 MrCuberLP
510. 24 Christopher_Cabrera
510. 24 TheCube4226
512. 23 Jaco Momberg
512. 23 ZZ'er
514. 21 GC1998
514. 21 curiousity2575
516. 20 L--Sergio
516. 20 MajorBaccs
518. 19 blitey
518. 19 Cornertwist
518. 19 RandomPerson84
518. 19 ramfylall
518. 19 [GD] Frostbyte
523. 18 Myko
523. 18 Teh Keng Foo
523. 18 JJonesUK
526. 17 PredtherCuber
526. 17 rlnninja
526. 17 ostrich001
529. 16 2019DWYE01
529. 16 ImPaulPCG
531. 15 Rodrigo Mikkonen
531. 15 Bonmon2
531. 15 Coolguy28879
531. 15 luisrotzoll
535. 14 Sue Doenim
536. 13 TristianCuber
536. 13 Jonah Jarvis
536. 13 Mark Boyanowski
536. 13 derek
540. 12 Dean5276
541. 11 1234
541. 11 Doglover2140
541. 11 Cuberstache
541. 11 genius0717
541. 11 The Cubing Fanatic
541. 11 Qman710
541. 11 Paperninja
548. 10 Dr.Cubic
548. 10 dzhuli02
548. 10 PikachuPlayz_MC
548. 10 cfopboy
548. 10 VTCubers
553. 9 omg cuber
553. 9 Cuber21
553. 9 PiEquals3.14
553. 9 Master_Disaster
557. 8 midnightcuberx
557. 8 DSauce
557. 8 The Cubix
557. 8 Alex Benham
561. 7 Casper A.
561. 7 Christian Foyle
561. 7 VDel_234_
561. 7 aarush
565. 6 hadofhfo
565. 6 arbivara
565. 6 SDF38
565. 6 Mwaha
569. 5 SonofRonan
569. 5 SurQ
569. 5 LambdaPi
569. 5 OriEy
569. 5 Foreright
574. 4 Dominik Unijewski
574. 4 JL Cubing
574. 4 NickS
574. 4 draven800909
574. 4 Mad Cuber
574. 4 Sovereign49
574. 4 PotElliot
574. 4 ItsSnazzle
574. 4 Sorizzz
574. 4 aadhil zaman
584. 3 gangsta_gingerdoggo
584. 3 skewber13
584. 3 d4m1no
584. 3 Apolo
584. 3 eeshanzele
584. 3 oneshot
584. 3 memer



*Kilominx* (164)

1. 933 ichcubegern
2. 739 OriginalUsername
3. 632 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4. 520 abunickabhi
5. 454 CubicOreo
6. 415 NewoMinx
7. 389 DGCubes
8. 324 jaysammey777
9. 313 Zeke Mackay
10. 305 Logan
11. 257 Billybong378
12. 256 YouCubing
12. 256 MCuber
14. 230 Turkey vld
15. 223 Fred Lang
16. 214 colegemuth
17. 205 MrKuba600
18. 199 Neb
19. 189 Natanael
20. 182 cubeshepherd
21. 174 Mike Hughey
22. 169 Sub1Hour
23. 156 Shadowjockey
23. 156 VIBE_ZT
23. 156 milo black
26. 153 Julio974
27. 149 João Vinicius
28. 142 swankfukinc
29. 139 PingPongCuber
30. 135 dollarstorecubes
31. 132 begiuli65
32. 131 m24816
32. 131 Dream Cubing
34. 127 nms777
35. 126 tavery343
36. 122 Axel Lönnstedt
37. 110 NathanaelCubes
38. 100 Nikhil Soares
39. 98 PokeCubes
40. 96 BleachedTurtle
41. 95 Wilhelm
42. 92 tJardigradHe
43. 91 TheDubDubJr
44. 89 Magdamini
45. 85 TipsterTrickster
46. 83 Infraredlizards
47. 82 xyzzy
48. 78 DailyCuber
49. 74 Helmer Ewert
50. 70 RileyN23
51. 65 Cubeology
52. 57 TheNoobCuber
53. 54 Metallic Silver
54. 52 thembldlord
55. 51 oskarinn
55. 51 Sean Hartman
57. 50 trav1
58. 49 Trig0n
59. 47 RifleCat
60. 46 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
61. 45 bhoffman492
62. 44 bacyril
63. 43 mvpcuber47
63. 43 [email protected]
65. 42 Petri Krzywacki
66. 40 niclas.mach
67. 39 Elf
67. 39 NoProblemCubing
69. 38 TheCube4226
69. 38 EdubCubes
69. 38 The Blockhead
69. 38 Dylan Swarts
69. 38 Kerry_Creech
74. 34 Coneman
74. 34 leudcfa
76. 32 popov18
76. 32 BradyCubes08
76. 32 G2013
79. 30 Liam Wadek
79. 30 Tristan Chua Yong
79. 30 Lewis
82. 29 dat1asiandude
82. 29 Manatee 10235
84. 27 Luke Garrett
84. 27 Torch
86. 26 Khairur Rachim
86. 26 hotufos
88. 25 InlandEmpireCuber
89. 22 Dylan is nub
89. 22 AidanNoogie
91. 21 Cuberstache
91. 21 Nordcubing
91. 21 CJK
91. 21 cubiversecube
91. 21 Stubbi
91. 21 Islam Kitiev
97. 20 ARandomCuber
97. 20 Varun Mohanraj
97. 20 BraydenTheCuber
100. 19 Rollercoasterben
100. 19 oliver sitja sichel
102. 18 Nutybaconator
103. 17 GenTheThief
103. 17 PotatoesAreUs
103. 17 WoowyBaby
103. 17 Jacck
107. 16 zwhite
107. 16 tc kruber
107. 16 CJCubing
110. 15 Djangovend
110. 15 Koen van Aller
112. 13 xXflesstosub10Xx
112. 13 Brayden Adams
112. 13 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
115. 12 Alpha cuber
115. 12 jason3141
115. 12 Henry Lipka
118. 11 Skullush
118. 11 John Benwell
118. 11 Christopher_Cabrera
118. 11 brad711
118. 11 JChambers13
118. 11 bmxcraze5
118. 11 One Wheel
118. 11 Color Cuber
126. 10 Alea
126. 10 mihnea3000
126. 10 Chris Van Der Brink
129. 9 Marco21
129. 9 eyeball321
129. 9 Zafimi
132. 8 pizzacrust
133. 7 KrokosB
133. 7 Kadabrium
133. 7 BenChristman1
133. 7 OwenB
137. 6 2019DWYE01
137. 6 [email protected]
137. 6 UnknownCanvas
137. 6 freshcuber.de
137. 6 big_moe5
142. 5 cubesrawesome
142. 5 blitey
142. 5 ABadRubiksSolver
145. 4 Thelegend12
145. 4 EJCubed
145. 4 Skewber5689
145. 4 goidlon
145. 4 Rory Dasher
145. 4 ProStar
145. 4 L--Sergio
145. 4 taco_schell
153. 3 lumes2121
153. 3 Jaycubes
153. 3 jjnuech333
153. 3 ngmh
153. 3 MartinN13
153. 3 RapsinSix
153. 3 Valken
153. 3 Nico135brd
153. 3 BiscutDNF
153. 3 u Cube
153. 3 Angry_Mob
153. 3 MatsBergsten



*Mini Guildford* (180)

1. 1014 ichcubegern
2. 982 OriginalUsername
3. 483 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4. 472 cuberkid10
5. 461 Ontricus
6. 415 tJardigradHe
7. 353 JoXCuber
8. 328 Sean Hartman
9. 313 swankfukinc
10. 287 HawaiiLife745
11. 246 fun at the joy
12. 239 João Vinicius
13. 226 BradenTheMagician
14. 224 Shadowjockey
15. 211 BradyCubes08
16. 209 TipsterTrickster
17. 199 dollarstorecubes
18. 184 Laura
18. 184 PokeCubes
20. 174 MCuber
21. 167 Mike Hughey
22. 159 Sub1Hour
23. 153 m24816
24. 152 jaysammey777
25. 147 jancsi02
26. 146 Rollercoasterben
27. 143 abunickabhi
28. 140 Liam Wadek
28. 140 niclas.mach
30. 139 Fred Lang
31. 136 Magdamini
32. 134 MichaelNielsen
32. 134 One Wheel
34. 133 Luke Garrett
35. 129 boroc226han
35. 129 ARandomCuber
37. 128 Neb
38. 125 Zeke Mackay
39. 123 zwhite
40. 117 arquillian
40. 117 YouCubing
42. 112 CubicOreo
42. 112 Wilhelm
44. 106 PingPongCuber
45. 105 Antto Pitkänen
46. 99 DesertWolf
47. 95 thembldlord
47. 95 thecubingwizard
49. 93 OJ Cubing
49. 93 vilkkuti25
51. 92 abhijat
52. 90 Brayden Adams
53. 86 aaron paskow
54. 82 Michał Krasowski
55. 78 skewber10
56. 73 InlandEmpireCuber
57. 72 PotatoesAreUs
57. 72 MattP98
59. 71 Cubeology
60. 66 TheDubDubJr
61. 60 Dream Cubing
61. 60 Cheng
61. 60 Clément B.
64. 58 epride17
65. 57 Mcuber5
66. 55 DhruvA
67. 54 riz3ndrr
67. 54 trav1
69. 53 Julio974
69. 53 RifleCat
71. 52 Awder
71. 52 JakubDrobny
73. 48 Nutybaconator
74. 47 oskarinn
74. 47 VIBE_ZT
74. 47 Koen van Aller
77. 46 Valken
78. 45 Tristan Chua Yong
79. 44 Torch
80. 42 xyzzy
80. 42 Turkey vld
82. 41 NathanaelCubes
82. 41 JackPfeifer
82. 41 whatshisbucket
85. 40 kahvipelle123
85. 40 cubingpatrol
87. 39 bacyril
87. 39 The Blockhead
89. 38 Hjerpower
90. 37 remopihel
90. 37 BraydenTheCuber
92. 36 pd159
93. 33 Logan
93. 33 typo56
95. 32 Michael DeLaRosa
95. 32 Jacck
97. 31 RyuKagamine
97. 31 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
99. 30 Katiedavies3103
99. 30 Helmer Ewert
101. 29 DailyCuber
102. 28 brad711
102. 28 dat1asiandude
104. 27 tc kruber
105. 26 MartinN13
106. 25 JChambers13
106. 25 Varun Mohanraj
108. 23 G2013
109. 22 Kymlikespotatoes12105
110. 21 [email protected]
110. 21 jackeyguy
110. 21 CJK
110. 21 oliver sitja sichel
110. 21 Coneman
115. 20 Sameer Aggarwal
115. 20 KrokosB
115. 20 AidanNoogie
118. 19 2017LAMB06
118. 19 PugCuber
118. 19 Josh5271
118. 19 Trig0n
122. 18 vedroboev
122. 18 DGCubes
122. 18 Rubadcar
122. 18 Zagros
126. 17 Marcus Siu
126. 17 leudcfa
128. 16 Lennonade10
128. 16 Blade616
128. 16 HugaCuba
128. 16 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
128. 16 AlphaCam625
128. 16 weatherman223
134. 15 HooverCuber
135. 14 destin_shulfer
135. 14 NoProblemCubing
135. 14 Ace Force 18
135. 14 Cuberstache
139. 13 Nordcubing
139. 13 Evan W
141. 12 Kerry_Creech
141. 12 Christopher_Cabrera
143. 11 Jami Viljanen
143. 11 ThatLucas
143. 11 Caleb Arnette
143. 11 Jonnydacuber
143. 11 keebruce
148. 10 RapsinSix
148. 10 F0ggyB0y
148. 10 Skullush
148. 10 KingCanyon
152. 9 Destin.S
152. 9 Chris Van Der Brink
152. 9 Isaac Latta
155. 8 goidlon
155. 8 smackbadatskewb
157. 7 gabrielw
157. 7 Alpha cuber
157. 7 Lewis
157. 7 Color Cuber
157. 7 EJCubed
157. 7 BLCuber8
163. 6 ngmh
163. 6 hotufos
163. 6 Henry Lipka
163. 6 John Benwell
163. 6 BiscutDNF
163. 6 d4m1no
163. 6 2019DWYE01
163. 6 qwerty123meme
163. 6 Skittleskp
172. 5 Dora cubing
172. 5 Nayano
172. 5 Caleb/spooderskewb
172. 5 JMHCubed
172. 5 bandi72006
172. 5 big_moe5
172. 5 [email protected]
172. 5 -1
172. 5 Thelegend12



*Redi Cube* (178)

1. 1296 DGCubes
2. 1232 Trig0n
3. 1089 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4. 998 2017LAMB06
5. 984 João Vinicius
6. 970 ichcubegern
7. 630 Chris Van Der Brink
8. 527 Ontricus
8. 527 Zeke Mackay
10. 518 PingPongCuber
11. 511 BradyCubes08
12. 492 NathanaelCubes
13. 473 abunickabhi
14. 437 InlandEmpireCuber
15. 394 VIBE_ZT
16. 393 Billybong378
17. 386 Natanael
18. 383 JakubDrobny
19. 371 JoXCuber
20. 365 Neb
21. 348 milo black
22. 313 TipsterTrickster
23. 305 Julio974
24. 296 V.Kochergin
25. 283 dollarstorecubes
26. 263 tJardigradHe
26. 263 Kit Clement
28. 256 Wilhelm
29. 249 ARandomCuber
30. 248 Mike Hughey
31. 241 Fred Lang
32. 240 xyzzy
33. 220 Dylan Swarts
34. 185 Logan
35. 179 trav1
36. 175 u Cube
37. 173 Luke Garrett
37. 173 Rollercoasterben
39. 167 swankfukinc
39. 167 george dunners
41. 166 Kerry_Creech
42. 164 Axel Lönnstedt
43. 159 Helmer Ewert
44. 156 Sean Hartman
44. 156 cubeshepherd
46. 148 PokeCubes
47. 134 Sub1Hour
48. 126 CubicOreo
49. 122 BradenTheMagician
50. 119 Liam Wadek
51. 114 Jacck
52. 113 cuberkid10
53. 104 JackPfeifer
54. 97 RifleCat
55. 95 DailyCuber
56. 94 Laura
57. 92 TheDubDubJr
58. 91 Clément B.
59. 89 EJCubed
59. 89 Shadowjockey
61. 88 begiuli65
62. 87 jaysammey777
63. 78 oskarinn
63. 78 Nikhil Soares
65. 76 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
66. 75 OJ Cubing
67. 72 M1n1turtl3
68. 70 PugCuber
68. 70 sascholeks
70. 69 The Blockhead
71. 68 AidanNoogie
72. 65 SimonK
73. 64 CalamityCubes
73. 64 Metallic Silver
75. 61 m24816
76. 59 Color Cuber
77. 56 Dream Cubing
77. 56 Lewis
79. 55 Moreno van Rooijen
79. 55 YouCubing
79. 55 MartinN13
82. 54 Reizii
83. 53 oliver sitja sichel
84. 52 yovliporat
85. 48 NewoMinx
85. 48 Skullush
87. 47 AlwinR
88. 44 colegemuth
89. 43 kahvipelle123
89. 43 Hjerpower
91. 41 JChambers13
91. 41 JMHCubed
93. 40 niclas.mach
94. 39 pizzacrust
94. 39 Ianwubby
94. 39 lejitcuber
97. 37 brad711
97. 37 mvpcuber47
97. 37 chriscuber123
100. 36 BenGotts
101. 35 dean_clockisthebestevent
102. 34 Richie72
103. 33 BraydenTheCuber
104. 32 Nordcubing
105. 30 Dylan is nub
105. 30 DesertWolf
107. 27 SashaSvetov
107. 27 Koen van Aller
109. 26 thembldlord
109. 26 WorldoBlocks
111. 25 tc kruber
112. 23 poleszczuk
112. 23 teboecubes
114. 22 Jaycubes
115. 21 freshcuber.de
115. 21 jason3141
115. 21 Cubeology
118. 20 a person
118. 20 Alea
118. 20 Sameer Aggarwal
121. 19 [email protected]
121. 19 Ace Force 18
121. 19 TommyC
124. 18 iLarryTheOneLung
125. 17 mihnea3000
125. 17 SirVivor
127. 16 [email protected]
127. 16 redoxxy
127. 16 Kal-Flo
130. 15 Thelegend12
130. 15 GC1998
132. 14 OwenB
132. 14 L4ura12
134. 13 Brayden Adams
134. 13 Casper A.
136. 12 FaTyl
136. 12 Bubbagrub
136. 12 Blade616
136. 12 ngmh
136. 12 destin_shulfer
136. 12 cuber-26
142. 11 Angry_Mob
142. 11 OriEy
142. 11 big_moe5
145. 10 Michael DeLaRosa
145. 10 SnappyCuber
145. 10 Reizii_
145. 10 CurlyFries
149. 9 Rubadcar
149. 9 Alex Benham
149. 9 Infraredlizards
149. 9 MEF227
149. 9 audiophile121
154. 8 Zafimi
154. 8 [email protected]
154. 8 T1_M0
157. 7 BenChristman1
157. 7 theos
157. 7 Cornertwist
157. 7 parkertrager
157. 7 VPCuber
157. 7 Qman710
157. 7 Skittleskp
157. 7 Tristan Chua Yong
157. 7 Ghost Cuber
157. 7 PredtherCuber
167. 6 [email protected]
167. 6 L--Sergio
167. 6 mhcubergamer
167. 6 Abhi
171. 5 [email protected]
171. 5 BleachedTurtle
171. 5 CubicCubes
171. 5 [email protected]
171. 5 Dragos Cadariu
176. 4 S.S.STAR
176. 4 TheOcarinaCuber
176. 4 Smudged_Cuber



*Master Pyraminx* (78)

1. 921 Ontricus
2. 743 ichcubegern
3. 674 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4. 526 Billybong378
5. 487 abunickabhi
6. 397 Mike Hughey
7. 345 DGCubes
8. 328 Natanael
9. 286 milo black
10. 252 BleachedTurtle
11. 246 Julio974
12. 216 Jacck
13. 192 YouCubing
14. 179 cubeshepherd
15. 176 vedroboev
16. 175 Kit Clement
17. 173 m24816
18. 166 Chris Van Der Brink
19. 165 VIBE_ZT
20. 160 PingPongCuber
21. 148 InlandEmpireCuber
22. 128 swankfukinc
23. 118 tJardigradHe
24. 115 thecubingwizard
25. 114 aaron paskow
26. 103 Fred Lang
27. 102 Wilhelm
28. 99 dollarstorecubes
28. 99 UnknownCanvas
30. 88 trav1
31. 84 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
32. 83 TipsterTrickster
33. 82 PokeCubes
34. 72 DailyCuber
35. 67 RifleCat
36. 66 TheDubDubJr
37. 63 Trig0n
38. 57 whatshisbucket
39. 55 Shadowjockey
39. 55 nms777
41. 49 T1_M0
42. 47 thembldlord
43. 42 Dream Cubing
44. 40 jason3141
45. 39 The Blockhead
46. 37 pizzacrust
47. 36 HawaiiLife745
48. 34 Sean Hartman
48. 34 Nordcubing
50. 33 Dylan Swarts
51. 30 xyzzy
52. 29 begiuli65
52. 29 freshcuber.de
54. 27 oskarinn
55. 25 Lewis
56. 23 Richie72
57. 22 Axel Lönnstedt
57. 22 NathanaelCubes
59. 21 Helmer Ewert
59. 21 Petri Krzywacki
59. 21 CornerCutter
62. 20 bacyril
62. 20 Elf
64. 19 colegemuth
65. 17 brad711
66. 15 2017LAMB06
66. 15 hotufos
68. 14 147Cubing
69. 12 Reizii
69. 12 NewoMinx
71. 11 jaysammey777
71. 11 VPCuber
73. 10 One Wheel
74. 6 Qman710
74. 6 cuberkid10
76. 5 2019DWYE01
76. 5 Kerry_Creech
76. 5 SirWaffle


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2020)

Here are the means for each event. To be listed in an event, you must have had at least five valid results (non dnfs). The results here are the mean of the best five results/averages during all of 2019.

*2x2x2* (392)

1. 1.24 Legomanz
2. 1.31 Varun Mohanraj
3. 1.31 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4. 1.45 MichaelNielsen
5. 1.47 asacuber
6. 1.47 Sameer Aggarwal
7. 1.53 TipsterTrickster
8. 1.62 DailyCuber
9. 1.63 ExultantCarn
10. 1.64 OriginalUsername
11. 1.65 leomannen
12. 1.66 Sean Hartman
13. 1.74 TheDubDubJr
14. 1.80 turtwig
15. 1.82 MLGCubez
16. 1.83 JakubDrobny
17. 1.87 dat1asiandude
18. 1.88 PlatonCuber
19. 1.89 David ep
20. 1.89 lejitcuber
21. 1.91 JackPfeifer
22. 1.94 Alexis1011
23. 1.94 Coneman
24. 1.98 PokeCubes
25. 2.00 Dylan is nub
26. 2.02 Angry_Mob
27. 2.02 JoXCuber
28. 2.04 Magdamini
29. 2.04 DhruvA
30. 2.06 Kerry_Creech
31. 2.08 Luke Garrett
32. 2.08 Helmer Ewert
33. 2.12 oskarinn
34. 2.13 hopelessdove
35. 2.16 parkertrager
36. 2.16 Kylegadj
37. 2.17 Lachlan Stephens
38. 2.18 jancsi02
39. 2.19 [email protected]
40. 2.20 Mateusz Kozioł
41. 2.21 Zac04attack
42. 2.21 Imran Rahman
43. 2.21 NathanaelCubes
44. 2.22 BradyCubes08
45. 2.23 2017LAMB06
46. 2.24 Michał Krasowski
47. 2.25 ichcubegern
48. 2.26 Tommy Kiprillis
49. 2.28 MrKuba600
50. 2.28 Richie72
51. 2.29 mista
52. 2.29 thecubingwizard
53. 2.29 G2013
54. 2.30 Nutybaconator
55. 2.31 Trig0n
56. 2.33 wuque man
57. 2.33 LowSkill
58. 2.36 cuberkid10
59. 2.37 Jscuber
60. 2.40 arquillian
61. 2.41 tJardigradHe
62. 2.42 CubicOreo
62. 2.42 AlphaCam625
64. 2.43 jaysammey777
65. 2.44 milo black
66. 2.48 Sowrduk
67. 2.57 JMHCubed
68. 2.59 eyeball321
69. 2.64 Zeke Mackay
70. 2.65 bennettstouder
71. 2.66 SimonK
72. 2.67 AidanNoogie
73. 2.68 vedroboev
74. 2.69 Clément B.
75. 2.70 mihnea3000
76. 2.70 AdrianCubing
77. 2.71 boroc226han
78. 2.77 HawaiiLife745
79. 2.78 YouCubing
80. 2.78 Ontricus
81. 2.79 riz3ndrr
82. 2.79 CubingwithChris
83. 2.81 Dream Cubing
84. 2.81 DGCubes
85. 2.81 Connor Yungbluth
86. 2.83 Marcus Siu
87. 2.83 Color Cuber
88. 2.83 TheodorNordstrand
89. 2.83 camcuber
90. 2.84 Djangovend
91. 2.84 aaron paskow
92. 2.85 remopihel
93. 2.87 Liam Wadek
94. 2.89 typo56
95. 2.90 Nihahhat
96. 2.92 Shadowjockey
97. 2.93 Toothcraver55
97. 2.93 Logan
99. 2.98 Michael DeLaRosa
100. 2.98 MCuber
101. 2.99 OwenB
102. 2.99 BradenTheMagician
103. 2.99 Coinman_
104. 3.03 NewoMinx
105. 3.04 boby_okta
106. 3.06 zwhite
107. 3.07 Elf
108. 3.10 Awesomesaucer
109. 3.10 Nicos
110. 3.11 Mcuber5
111. 3.11 Cuz Red
112. 3.11 dollarstorecubes
113. 3.12 smackbadatskewb
114. 3.13 SpiFunTastic
115. 3.14 Underwatercuber
116. 3.14 jason3141
117. 3.15 Cubeology
118. 3.17 NoProblemCubing
119. 3.18 Andrew_Rizo
120. 3.18 MartinN13
121. 3.19 Marco21
122. 3.21 skewber10
123. 3.21 V.Kochergin
124. 3.22 cubeshepherd
125. 3.22 Torch
126. 3.26 Antto Pitkänen
127. 3.28 Sub1Hour
128. 3.29 2016LAIL01
129. 3.31 niclas.mach
130. 3.32 Sixstringcal
130. 3.32 CubicPickle
132. 3.32 MTOBEIYF
133. 3.33 leudcfa
134. 3.36 fun at the joy
135. 3.36 Rollercoasterben
136. 3.38 Last Layer King
137. 3.38 BraydenTheCuber
138. 3.40 Dylan Swarts
139. 3.40 Brayden Adams
139. 3.40 Wilhelm
141. 3.41 VJW
142. 3.42 Pyra42
143. 3.43 RileyN23
144. 3.43 Cheng
145. 3.44 Valken
145. 3.44 Zach Clark
147. 3.44 DesertWolf
147. 3.44 GTGil
149. 3.45 [email protected]
150. 3.46 Aleksandar Dukleski
151. 3.47 Parke187
152. 3.47 trav1
152. 3.47 Allagos
154. 3.48 Natanael
155. 3.49 Rory Dasher
156. 3.49 dycocubix
157. 3.49 weatherman223
158. 3.50 Manatee 10235
159. 3.52 sleipnir
160. 3.53 João Vinicius
161. 3.54 Astral Cubing
162. 3.56 begiuli65
163. 3.57 cuber-26
164. 3.58 Fred Lang
165. 3.60 monstercuber
166. 3.61 gutte02
167. 3.62 Neb
168. 3.64 Jonah Jarvis
169. 3.64 DiscolouredWenis
170. 3.67 u Cube
171. 3.68 Turkey vld
172. 3.69 ARandomCuber
173. 3.71 d2polld
174. 3.73 nikodem.rudy
175. 3.75 Mikikajek
176. 3.75 johnstond
177. 3.76 tc kruber
178. 3.77 WoowyBaby
178. 3.77 TheCube4226
180. 3.77 Casper A.
181. 3.77 yjko
182. 3.78 sigalig
183. 3.78 RapsinSix
184. 3.78 Utkarsh Ashar
185. 3.83 Iconic cuber
186. 3.84 Abhi
187. 3.85 Metallic Silver
188. 3.85 jackeyguy
189. 3.86 EdubCubes
190. 3.86 jvier
191. 3.86 speedcuber71
192. 3.87 abhijat
193. 3.88 T1_M0
194. 3.88 Chris Van Der Brink
195. 3.89 MattP98
196. 3.89 Matt Hudon
197. 3.91 Cooki348
198. 3.93 BiscutDNF
199. 3.93 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
200. 3.94 2018JAIN01
201. 3.94 Ghost Cuber
202. 3.96 thembldlord
203. 3.97 Juicejam
204. 3.98 abunickabhi
205. 3.98 Schmizee
206. 3.99 Julio974
207. 3.99 angry broom
208. 4.01 danvie
209. 4.01 Keenan Johnson
210. 4.02 colegemuth
211. 4.04 Axepick06
212. 4.05 Axel Lönnstedt
213. 4.06 Matthew d
214. 4.07 The Cubing Fanatic
214. 4.07 Alpha cuber
216. 4.09 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
217. 4.10 whatshisbucket
218. 4.10 BleachedTurtle
219. 4.11 VIBE_ZT
220. 4.13 Laura
221. 4.13 qaz
222. 4.14 Nard Cubes
223. 4.15 Aadil- ali
224. 4.16 dhafin
225. 4.16 xyzzy
226. 4.18 buzzteam4
227. 4.20 OJ Cubing
228. 4.20 Billybong378
229. 4.24 tigermaxi
230. 4.24 Isaac Latta
231. 4.27 Koen van Aller
231. 4.27 Wabbly
233. 4.27 JakeKlassen
234. 4.27 Brizzle
235. 4.29 TheCubingAddict980
236. 4.32 [email protected]
237. 4.34 Infraredlizards
238. 4.36 tavery343
239. 4.36 lucas
239. 4.36 ThatLucas
241. 4.36 Glomnipotent
242. 4.37 Little Sunrise
243. 4.42 swankfukinc
244. 4.43 InlandEmpireCuber
245. 4.45 KingCobble29
245. 4.45 Immolated-Marmoset
247. 4.46 hotufos
248. 4.47 Mbozcan
249. 4.49 Kit Clement
250. 4.50 Hjerpower
251. 4.51 HendrikW
252. 4.54 m24816
253. 4.55 topppits
254. 4.56 qwer13
255. 4.57 oliver sitja sichel
256. 4.57 KingCanyon
257. 4.60 Moreno van Rooijen
258. 4.61 wearephamily1719
259. 4.63 yudo.r
260. 4.69 RandomPerson84
261. 4.70 Mark Boyanowski
262. 4.70 Poketube6681
263. 4.70 bacyril
264. 4.72 Zagros
265. 4.73 epride17
266. 4.73 brad711
267. 4.73 John Benwell
268. 4.75 The Blockhead
269. 4.75 Janav Gupta
270. 4.76 Rubiksdude4144
271. 4.78 Comvat
272. 4.79 george dunners
272. 4.79 obelisk477
274. 4.80 skewby_cuber
275. 4.86 Ian Pang
276. 4.86 Keroma12
277. 4.87 Jmuncuber
278. 4.87 Arnav13
279. 4.87 vilkkuti25
280. 4.87 Bogdan
281. 4.87 PotatoesAreUs
282. 4.88 TheNoobCuber
283. 4.89 ABadRubiksSolver
284. 4.91 revaldoah
285. 4.93 SpeedCubeReview
286. 4.95 [email protected]
286. 4.95 Henry Lipka
288. 4.95 oliviervlcube
289. 4.95 sascholeks
290. 4.99 bhoffman492
291. 5.01 filipemtx
292. 5.06 M O
293. 5.08 goidlon
294. 5.10 minnow
295. 5.11 JJonesUK
296. 5.13 zhata
297. 5.13 dean_clockisthebestevent
298. 5.15 HooverCuber
299. 5.16 yovliporat
300. 5.17 DonovanTheCool
301. 5.17 Mwaha
302. 5.18 Caleb Arnette
303. 5.19 MrLunarWolf
304. 5.20 LoiteringCuber
305. 5.20 pizzacrust
306. 5.20 Emir Yusuf
307. 5.23 Wriiglly
308. 5.29 dschieses
309. 5.29 thatkid
310. 5.30 Lvl9001Wizard
311. 5.30 BenChristman1
312. 5.31 speedcube.insta
313. 5.31 Pratyush Manas
314. 5.34 ngmh
315. 5.35 Jaycubes
316. 5.37 markdlei
317. 5.43 CubingCrazy
318. 5.43 hoebi09
319. 5.47 SpartanSailor
320. 5.49 mikiwow123
321. 5.52 GC1998
322. 5.53 qT Tp
323. 5.57 MarixPix
324. 5.59 Kal-Flo
325. 5.60 20luky3
326. 5.69 VTCubers
327. 5.71 theos
328. 5.76 taco_schell
329. 5.79 a person
330. 5.80 UnknownCanvas
331. 5.87 UnknownCuber
332. 5.92 savagecabbage1928
333. 5.95 JC Cuber
334. 5.96 Nayano
335. 5.98 kumato
336. 6.01 CaptainCuber
337. 6.03 Cubinwitdapizza
338. 6.07 PingPongCuber
339. 6.08 toinou06cubing
340. 6.10 Alea
341. 6.13 lego303
342. 6.13 Aman Kamath
343. 6.19 Thelegend12
344. 6.20 2019DWYE01
344. 6.20 jake.levine
346. 6.21 Lewis
347. 6.22 OriEy
348. 6.37 Mike Hughey
348. 6.37 B-cubes
350. 6.38 Bubbagrub
351. 6.41 [email protected]
352. 6.42 Petri Krzywacki
353. 6.46 Guilhermehrc
354. 6.49 nevinscph
355. 6.58 Jozo_Berk
356. 6.59 Jonasrox09
357. 6.60 nms777
358. 6.76 Caleb/spooderskewb
359. 6.76 Deri Nata Wijaya
360. 6.98 redoxxy
361. 7.05 NASCARDude25
362. 7.15 MarkyGames7
363. 7.16 ImPaulPCG
364. 7.16 Letmeinpls
365. 7.21 [email protected]
366. 7.26 ProStar
367. 7.34 ImmolatedMarmoset
368. 7.37 jronge94
369. 7.41 Myko
370. 7.63 J6642
371. 7.75 One Wheel
372. 7.98 hollower147
373. 8.01 bmxcraze5
374. 8.02 CurlyFries
375. 8.09 Nathanael Robertson
376. 8.13 bilbo07
377. 8.15 freshcuber.de
378. 8.16 iLarryTheOneLung
379. 8.60 capcubeing
380. 8.92 keebruce
381. 9.53 sporteisvogel
382. 9.59 dnguyen2204
383. 9.96 Jacck
384. 9.96 Coolguy28879
385. 10.27 MarkA64
386. 11.15 [email protected]
387. 11.79 MatsBergsten
388. 12.41 PetrusQuber
389. 12.60 GabGab
390. 12.68 jam66150
391. 12.73 Apolo
392. 13.48 Doofnoofer



*3x3x3* (452)

1. 6.47 Sameer Aggarwal
2. 6.83 Luke Garrett
3. 6.98 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4. 7.03 Jscuber
5. 7.06 Varun Mohanraj
6. 7.06 Tommy Kiprillis
7. 7.23 Khairur Rachim
8. 7.24 dat1asiandude
9. 7.58 JackPfeifer
10. 7.59 jancsi02
11. 7.71 OriginalUsername
12. 7.90 cuberkid10
13. 7.93 tJardigradHe
14. 7.99 Sean Hartman
15. 8.03 Zeke Mackay
16. 8.08 hopelessdove
17. 8.10 Jonah Jarvis
18. 8.21 thecubingwizard
19. 8.23 CubingwithChris
20. 8.24 turtwig
21. 8.25 RileyN23
22. 8.28 parkertrager
23. 8.28 DailyCuber
24. 8.34 David ep
25. 8.36 wuque man
26. 8.39 PlatonCuber
27. 8.44 asacuber
28. 8.47 ExultantCarn
29. 8.50 Zach Clark
30. 8.56 Marco21
31. 8.62 speedcuber71
32. 8.62 JakubDrobny
33. 8.70 AidanNoogie
34. 8.72 Kylegadj
35. 8.81 zhata
36. 8.83 jason3141
37. 8.83 G2013
38. 8.85 Helmer Ewert
39. 8.86 Michał Krasowski
40. 8.86 MichaelNielsen
41. 8.88 mihnea3000
42. 8.88 FastCubeMaster
42. 8.88 Toothcraver55
44. 8.88 JustinTimeCuber
45. 8.88 Dream Cubing
46. 8.90 Magdamini
47. 8.90 Pixaler
48. 8.93 jaysammey777
49. 8.98 ichcubegern
50. 9.03 milo black
51. 9.06 2017LAMB06
52. 9.06 Shadowjockey
53. 9.08 MrKuba600
54. 9.10 zwhite
54. 9.10 Elf
56. 9.10 [email protected]
57. 9.11 Manatee 10235
58. 9.17 NewoMinx
59. 9.18 BradyCubes08
60. 9.19 Legomanz
61. 9.19 AlphaCam625
62. 9.21 gutte02
63. 9.26 boroc226han
64. 9.27 Cheng
65. 9.28 PokeCubes
66. 9.29 JoXCuber
67. 9.31 smackbadatskewb
68. 9.35 TheDubDubJr
69. 9.37 DGCubes
70. 9.43 Zac04attack
70. 9.43 camcuber
72. 9.44 Lachlan Stephens
73. 9.44 Aleksandar Dukleski
74. 9.44 The Cubinator
75. 9.45 tc kruber
76. 9.46 HawaiiLife745
77. 9.50 Nikhil Soares
78. 9.54 YoniStrass
79. 9.58 riz3ndrr
80. 9.59 Sowrduk
81. 9.65 aaron paskow
82. 9.66 DhruvA
83. 9.67 NathanaelCubes
84. 9.71 Ontricus
85. 9.74 uesyuu
86. 9.76 vedroboev
87. 9.76 sleipnir
88. 9.77 BenGotts
89. 9.83 Kerry_Creech
90. 9.86 Djangovend
90. 9.86 dollarstorecubes
92. 9.88 CubicPickle
93. 9.91 OwenB
94. 9.94 SimonK
95. 9.96 Clément B.
96. 9.97 BradenTheMagician
97. 9.97 arquillian
98. 9.98 Marcus Siu
99. 10.00 Laura
100. 10.01 TipsterTrickster
101. 10.01 MCuber
102. 10.03 Nikhil George
103. 10.06 Nutybaconator
104. 10.07 Keenan Johnson
105. 10.10 thembldlord
106. 10.14 AdrianCubing
107. 10.16 DiscolouredWenis
108. 10.19 xpoes
109. 10.22 Andrew_Rizo
110. 10.23 2016LAIL01
111. 10.25 LowSkill
112. 10.26 GenTheThief
113. 10.34 Richie72
114. 10.35 Valken
115. 10.38 YouCubing
116. 10.38 Little Sunrise
116. 10.38 Torch
118. 10.39 cuber-26
119. 10.40 Wilhelm
120. 10.40 V.Kochergin
121. 10.46 Nicos
122. 10.47 Coneman
123. 10.49 Allagos
124. 10.53 Logan
125. 10.54 LukeBrunsvold
126. 10.54 Nihahhat
127. 10.58 mista
128. 10.60 MartinN13
129. 10.63 Keroma12
130. 10.66 jackeyguy
131. 10.67 miasponseller
132. 10.71 yjko
133. 10.76 CubicOreo
134. 10.78 abunickabhi
135. 10.78 Coinman_
136. 10.79 qaz
137. 10.80 typo56
138. 10.83 BiscutDNF
139. 10.89 Michael DeLaRosa
140. 10.91 GTGil
141. 10.95 Cooki348
142. 10.98 Cuberstache
143. 10.99 jvier
144. 10.99 Underwatercuber
144. 10.99 obelisk477
146. 11.01 JakeKlassen
147. 11.04 nikodem.rudy
148. 11.10 niclas.mach
149. 11.15 sigalig
150. 11.17 Cuz Red
151. 11.17 Glomnipotent
152. 11.17 Cubeology
153. 11.19 MTOBEIYF
154. 11.20 Teh Keng Foo
155. 11.20 Mcuber5
156. 11.23 ARandomCuber
157. 11.24 2018JAIN01
158. 11.24 HendrikW
159. 11.26 trav1
160. 11.29 oskarinn
161. 11.32 Fred Lang
162. 11.34 OJ Cubing
162. 11.34 boby_okta
164. 11.36 leudcfa
165. 11.39 fun at the joy
166. 11.40 d2polld
167. 11.47 Isaac Latta
167. 11.47 [email protected]
169. 11.52 Connor Yungbluth
170. 11.58 VJW
171. 11.63 MegaminxMan
172. 11.66 Dylan Swarts
173. 11.68 Awesomesaucer
174. 11.69 Pyra42
175. 11.69 Abhi
176. 11.71 monstercuber
177. 11.76 Axel Lönnstedt
178. 11.76 Dylan is nub
179. 11.76 leomannen
180. 11.78 Liam Wadek
181. 11.81 Color Cuber
182. 11.86 Mark Boyanowski
183. 11.87 20luky3
184. 11.89 RandomPerson84
185. 11.93 speedcube.insta
186. 11.94 skewber10
187. 11.94 remopihel
188. 11.97 RapsinSix
189. 11.98 Astral Cubing
190. 11.98 whatshisbucket
191. 11.99 JMHCubed
192. 12.01 Ian Pang
193. 12.02 MattP98
194. 12.06 Trig0n
195. 12.07 TheodorNordstrand
196. 12.08 [email protected]
197. 12.14 João Vinicius
198. 12.16 Utkarsh Ashar
199. 12.17 weatherman223
200. 12.18 m24816
200. 12.18 yudo.r
202. 12.26 skewby_cuber
203. 12.27 Sub1Hour
204. 12.29 NoProblemCubing
205. 12.32 Neb
206. 12.32 EdubCubes
207. 12.35 ican97
208. 12.51 Parke187
209. 12.52 TheCube4226
210. 12.57 Casper A.
211. 12.58 abhijat
212. 12.63 Turbo TPS
213. 12.64 Guilhermehrc
214. 12.64 TheNoobCuber
215. 12.67 Juicejam
216. 12.67 Henry Lipka
217. 12.68 xyzzy
218. 12.71 Angry_Mob
219. 12.72 danvie
220. 12.72 Kit Clement
220. 12.72 SpeedCubeReview
222. 12.73 brad711
223. 12.73 cubeshepherd
224. 12.74 T1_M0
224. 12.74 Chris Van Der Brink
226. 12.76 begiuli65
227. 12.78 eyeball321
228. 12.79 Mikikajek
229. 12.86 bennettstouder
230. 12.87 Last Layer King
231. 12.87 Rubiksdude4144
232. 12.95 sqAree
233. 12.96 KingCobble29
234. 13.02 SpiFunTastic
235. 13.12 Turkey vld
236. 13.24 jake.levine
237. 13.24 johnstond
238. 13.24 pjk
239. 13.30 Rory Dasher
240. 13.32 Rollercoasterben
241. 13.33 buzzteam4
242. 13.33 tigermaxi
243. 13.34 Julio974
244. 13.38 DonovanTheCool
244. 13.38 Natanael
246. 13.40 Koen van Aller
247. 13.40 MarixPix
248. 13.46 Antto Pitkänen
249. 13.53 u Cube
250. 13.54 [email protected]
251. 13.57 Alexis1011
252. 13.57 Iconic cuber
253. 13.60 B-cubes
254. 13.67 Metallic Silver
255. 13.67 RifleCat
256. 13.67 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
257. 13.67 LoiteringCuber
258. 13.72 sascholeks
259. 13.72 PotatoesAreUs
260. 13.73 Trexrush1
261. 13.79 mikiwow123
262. 13.84 ThatLucas
263. 13.86 Imran Rahman
263. 13.86 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
265. 13.89 colegemuth
266. 13.92 Emir Yusuf
267. 13.93 LambdaPi
268. 13.98 SM cubing
269. 13.98 swankfukinc
270. 13.99 The Cubing Fanatic
271. 14.02 revaldoah
272. 14.03 KingCanyon
273. 14.04 TheCubingAddict980
274. 14.07 Ghost Cuber
275. 14.07 BleachedTurtle
276. 14.11 LolTreeMan
277. 14.15 InlandEmpireCuber
278. 14.15 Matt Hudon
279. 14.23 bacyril
280. 14.35 Infraredlizards
281. 14.47 Zagros
282. 14.51 Nard Cubes
283. 14.52 oliver sitja sichel
284. 14.53 tavery343
285. 14.53 jronge94
286. 14.54 Alpha cuber
287. 14.55 Jmuncuber
288. 14.56 The Blockhead
289. 14.57 DesertWolf
290. 14.60 Immolated-Marmoset
291. 14.69 Letmeinpls
292. 14.72 Kal-Flo
293. 14.73 Brizzle
294. 14.74 connor132435
295. 14.74 MathNoobz
296. 14.75 dhafin
297. 14.79 BraydenTheCuber
298. 14.87 Aadil- ali
299. 14.89 topppits
300. 14.89 Lvl9001Wizard
301. 14.90 epride17
302. 15.01 Bogdan
303. 15.05 thatkid
304. 15.05 filipemtx
304. 15.05 EphraYeem
306. 15.06 Michael123
307. 15.07 Ernest Fowler
308. 15.09 audiophile121
309. 15.14 Cubing5life
310. 15.20 Billybong378
311. 15.27 Moreno van Rooijen
312. 15.27 elimescube
313. 15.32 Jaycubes
314. 15.34 nevinscph
315. 15.35 Phraser_918
316. 15.38 ngmh
317. 15.39 bhoffman492
318. 15.39 John Benwell
319. 15.39 hoebi09
320. 15.61 JJonesUK
321. 15.72 Aman Kamath
322. 15.84 lucas
323. 15.89 [email protected]
324. 16.01 xbrandationx
325. 16.07 WoowyBaby
326. 16.09 M O
327. 16.13 george dunners
328. 16.16 Axepick06
329. 16.17 Matthew d
330. 16.23 pizzacrust
331. 16.27 redoxxy
332. 16.29 bilbo07
333. 16.41 Schmizee
334. 16.43 yovliporat
335. 16.47 Brayden Adams
336. 16.48 oliviervlcube
337. 16.48 Alea
338. 16.52 Arnav13
339. 16.57 Apolo
340. 16.58 kumato
341. 16.61 Caleb Arnette
342. 16.63 [email protected]
343. 16.65 TheKravCuber
344. 16.67 ElectricDoodie
345. 16.80 Cubinwitdapizza
346. 16.83 qwer13
347. 16.84 nms777
348. 16.84 JC Cuber
349. 16.95 CaptainCuber
350. 16.99 read
351. 17.00 Hjerpower
352. 17.03 bgcatfan
353. 17.03 VIBE_ZT
354. 17.04 Nayano
355. 17.19 UnknownCanvas
356. 17.26 Caleb/spooderskewb
357. 17.51 Wabbly
358. 17.52 dnguyen2204
359. 17.53 dean_clockisthebestevent
360. 17.75 John123
361. 17.80 Mbozcan
362. 17.93 Petri Krzywacki
363. 17.95 vilkkuti25
364. 18.03 Poketube6681
365. 18.07 Deri Nata Wijaya
366. 18.12 hotufos
367. 18.23 OriEy
368. 18.25 cytokid101
369. 18.26 Skittleskp
370. 18.31 SpartanSailor
371. 18.32 PingPongCuber
372. 18.40 ABadRubiksSolver
373. 18.50 minnow
374. 18.66 qT Tp
375. 18.76 Wriiglly
376. 18.87 toinou06cubing
377. 19.01 UnknownCuber
378. 19.02 CraZZ CFOP
379. 19.11 Mike Hughey
380. 19.11 rubik2005
381. 19.14 Myko
382. 19.19 ditto_64
383. 19.35 MarkA64
384. 19.37 [email protected]
385. 19.52 Praneel710
386. 19.55 Comvat
387. 19.59 Bubbagrub
388. 19.75 Vraj95Soni
389. 19.89 Lux
390. 20.20 deadcat
391. 20.27 taco_schell
392. 20.35 BenChristman1
393. 20.36 lego303
394. 20.38 HighQualityCollection
395. 20.48 HooverCuber
396. 20.57 VTCubers
397. 20.83 CurlyFries
398. 20.91 theos
399. 21.18 craccho
400. 21.26 MrLunarWolf
401. 21.34 [email protected]
402. 21.44 Mwaha
403. 21.49 markdlei
404. 21.69 Rocketcubing
405. 21.72 goidlon
406. 21.90 cubesrawesome
407. 22.01 Theo Leinad
408. 22.40 2019DWYE01
409. 22.65 Thelegend12
410. 22.84 angry broom
411. 22.90 One Wheel
412. 23.04 Jozo_Berk
413. 23.06 pyrasphynx
414. 23.19 Janav Gupta
415. 23.22 Lewis
416. 23.96 dschieses
416. 23.96 PetrusQuber
418. 23.98 Pratyush Manas
419. 24.17 ProStar
420. 24.87 sporteisvogel
421. 25.08 CubingCrazy
422. 25.22 a person
423. 25.28 RyuKagamine
424. 25.40 Jonasrox09
425. 25.56 freshcuber.de
426. 25.90 znay
427. 25.91 wearephamily1719
428. 26.24 Llewelys
429. 26.33 Foreright
430. 26.45 keebruce
431. 26.53 Coolguy28879
432. 26.71 bmxcraze5
433. 27.05 Nathanael Robertson
434. 27.83 NASCARDude25
435. 28.08 GabGab
436. 28.17 J6642
437. 28.63 ImmolatedMarmoset
438. 29.48 Jacck
439. 29.85 hadofhfo
440. 30.63 iLarryTheOneLung
441. 30.77 capcubeing
442. 30.78 matt boeren
443. 30.91 hollower147
444. 31.92 MarkyGames7
445. 32.43 Doofnoofer
446. 32.48 MJCuber05
447. 33.05 MatsBergsten
448. 35.35 MEF227
449. 40.69 cougarscratch
450. 42.58 JailtonMendes
451. 48.71 Codanovia
452. 53.80 Chiggers



*4x4x4* (310)

1. 28.25 cuberkid10
2. 28.47 jancsi02
3. 29.10 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4. 30.23 lejitcuber
5. 30.94 Khairur Rachim
6. 31.52 Dream Cubing
7. 31.55 thecubingwizard
8. 32.25 Tommy Kiprillis
9. 32.26 tJardigradHe
10. 32.45 Sean Hartman
11. 32.50 Sameer Aggarwal
12. 32.96 Jscuber
13. 32.99 uesyuu
14. 33.18 mihnea3000
15. 33.34 Varun Mohanraj
16. 33.63 ichcubegern
17. 33.99 G2013
18. 34.11 OriginalUsername
19. 34.14 MrKuba600
20. 34.67 JackPfeifer
21. 34.74 Elf
22. 35.35 Marco21
23. 35.41 Shadowjockey
24. 35.61 NewoMinx
25. 35.77 Michał Krasowski
26. 35.78 AidanNoogie
27. 35.83 wuque man
28. 36.16 Magdamini
29. 36.26 Laura
30. 36.30 Cheng
31. 36.37 JoXCuber
32. 36.59 MCuber
33. 36.60 Valken
34. 36.70 Manatee 10235
35. 36.85 RileyN23
36. 37.09 PokeCubes
37. 37.68 DiscolouredWenis
38. 37.69 boroc226han
39. 37.73 gutte02
40. 37.82 TheDubDubJr
41. 37.96 turtwig
42. 38.27 jaysammey777
43. 38.29 CubicPickle
44. 38.44 arquillian
45. 38.49 parkertrager
46. 38.49 JakubDrobny
47. 38.91 Nikhil George
48. 39.21 Helmer Ewert
49. 39.26 Luke Garrett
50. 39.46 Toothcraver55
51. 39.54 Kerry_Creech
52. 39.56 MichaelNielsen
53. 39.61 DGCubes
54. 39.62 HawaiiLife745
55. 39.90 2017LAMB06
56. 40.02 Nicos
57. 40.04 Coinman_
58. 40.23 typo56
59. 40.31 Torch
60. 40.31 milo black
61. 40.46 Michael DeLaRosa
62. 40.48 V.Kochergin
63. 40.52 TipsterTrickster
64. 40.53 Zeke Mackay
65. 40.65 BradenTheMagician
66. 40.76 dollarstorecubes
67. 40.83 nikodem.rudy
68. 40.87 DhruvA
69. 40.89 Wilhelm
70. 40.95 asacuber
71. 41.37 Ontricus
72. 41.43 CubicOreo
73. 41.49 2016LAIL01
74. 41.60 Clément B.
75. 41.64 Marcus Siu
76. 41.75 BradyCubes08
77. 41.80 vedroboev
78. 41.95 Keenan Johnson
79. 42.16 thembldlord
80. 42.18 sleipnir
81. 42.65 niclas.mach
82. 42.80 abunickabhi
83. 42.83 Little Sunrise
84. 42.83 Jonah Jarvis
85. 42.88 David ep
86. 43.14 20luky3
87. 43.19 camcuber
88. 43.27 YoniStrass
89. 43.27 jackeyguy
90. 43.28 João Vinicius
91. 43.55 riz3ndrr
92. 43.76 sigalig
93. 43.84 cuber-26
94. 43.96 CubingwithChris
95. 44.14 Allagos
96. 44.27 Legomanz
97. 44.28 yjko
98. 44.57 fun at the joy
99. 44.72 [email protected]
100. 44.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
101. 44.99 Nutybaconator
102. 45.05 Cubeology
103. 45.09 AlphaCam625
103. 45.09 oskarinn
105. 45.22 Fred Lang
106. 45.29 xyzzy
107. 45.32 jake.levine
108. 45.69 Logan
109. 45.76 abhijat
110. 45.89 MattP98
111. 46.01 trav1
112. 46.12 Zach Clark
113. 46.31 GTGil
114. 46.49 zhata
115. 46.58 colegemuth
116. 46.86 tc kruber
117. 46.91 nevinscph
118. 46.93 Sowrduk
119. 47.01 smackbadatskewb
120. 47.02 Dylan Swarts
121. 47.05 Mcuber5
122. 47.22 Mark Boyanowski
123. 47.29 SimonK
124. 47.32 YouCubing
125. 47.36 m24816
126. 47.60 RandomPerson84
127. 47.68 Teh Keng Foo
128. 47.81 leudcfa
129. 47.87 TheNoobCuber
130. 48.03 BiscutDNF
131. 48.07 Neb
132. 48.11 MartinN13
133. 48.27 Sub1Hour
134. 48.32 T1_M0
135. 48.35 OwenB
136. 48.40 AdrianCubing
137. 48.64 begiuli65
138. 48.81 ican97
139. 48.99 jvier
140. 49.01 bacyril
141. 49.09 Pyra42
142. 49.12 thatkid
143. 49.18 SpeedCubeReview
144. 49.18 Kylegadj
145. 49.42 Keroma12
146. 49.42 OJ Cubing
147. 49.43 Cooki348
148. 49.59 swankfukinc
149. 49.65 Emir Yusuf
150. 49.65 Underwatercuber
151. 49.81 skewber10
152. 50.00 PotatoesAreUs
153. 50.18 remopihel
154. 50.32 aaron paskow
155. 50.35 TheodorNordstrand
156. 50.81 ARandomCuber
157. 50.97 BleachedTurtle
158. 51.06 Glomnipotent
159. 51.15 Liam Wadek
160. 51.19 Connor Yungbluth
161. 51.19 whatshisbucket
162. 51.37 Henry Lipka
163. 51.60 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
164. 51.97 Chris Van Der Brink
165. 51.97 obelisk477
166. 52.16 Axel Lönnstedt
167. 52.16 Antto Pitkänen
168. 52.18 mikiwow123
169. 52.25 Isaac Latta
170. 52.28 Casper A.
171. 52.35 NathanaelCubes
172. 52.81 Coneman
173. 52.94 pjk
174. 53.51 danvie
175. 53.56 Natanael
176. 53.59 ThatLucas
177. 53.66 Rollercoasterben
178. 53.82 DesertWolf
179. 53.83 Turkey vld
180. 53.94 MarixPix
181. 54.17 mrjames113083
182. 54.45 epride17
183. 54.98 VJW
184. 54.99 brad711
185. 55.00 yudo.r
186. 55.04 bennettstouder
187. 55.31 TheCube4226
188. 55.68 d2polld
189. 55.77 UnknownCanvas
190. 55.87 EdubCubes
191. 55.94 monstercuber
192. 56.07 elimescube
193. 56.17 skewby_cuber
194. 56.51 speedcube.insta
195. 56.58 John Benwell
196. 56.63 topppits
197. 56.66 LoiteringCuber
198. 57.03 Rubiksdude4144
199. 57.08 RapsinSix
200. 57.18 Last Layer King
201. 57.40 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
202. 57.52 The Blockhead
203. 57.77 Utkarsh Ashar
204. 57.83 Matt Hudon
205. 58.07 [email protected]
206. 58.10 tavery343
207. 58.13 weatherman223
208. 58.52 Abhi
209. 58.52 Alea
210. 58.64 Koen van Aller
211. 58.77 ExultantCarn
212. 59.37 JJonesUK
213. 59.44 Parke187
214. 59.57 NoProblemCubing
215. 59.58 Trig0n
216. 59.65 redoxxy
217. 59.95 Cuz Red
218. 1:00.48 Infraredlizards
219. 1:01.14 cubeshepherd
220. 1:01.67 Zagros
221. 1:02.20 Imran Rahman
222. 1:02.63 oliviervlcube
223. 1:03.27 InlandEmpireCuber
224. 1:03.34 HendrikW
225. 1:03.49 Juicejam
226. 1:04.51 DonovanTheCool
227. 1:04.73 OriEy
228. 1:04.84 eyeball321
229. 1:05.23 Angry_Mob
230. 1:05.29 SpartanSailor
231. 1:05.65 Guilhermehrc
232. 1:05.84 Iconic cuber
233. 1:05.89 audiophile121
234. 1:05.98 pizzacrust
235. 1:06.12 Nayano
236. 1:06.52 M O
237. 1:07.25 qT Tp
238. 1:07.26 VIBE_ZT
239. 1:07.28 kumato
240. 1:08.02 Julio974
241. 1:09.08 Alpha cuber
242. 1:10.27 hotufos
243. 1:10.35 CaptainCuber
244. 1:10.75 SpiFunTastic
245. 1:11.19 dhafin
246. 1:11.34 Petri Krzywacki
247. 1:11.61 qwer13
248. 1:11.94 Ian Pang
249. 1:12.36 vilkkuti25
250. 1:13.97 ngmh
251. 1:13.98 Awesomesaucer
252. 1:13.99 Bogdan
253. 1:14.06 Jmuncuber
254. 1:14.67 One Wheel
255. 1:14.93 TheCubingAddict980
256. 1:15.28 Hjerpower
257. 1:15.58 Mike Hughey
258. 1:16.87 yovliporat
259. 1:17.35 HooverCuber
260. 1:17.46 Lvl9001Wizard
261. 1:17.49 Matthew d
262. 1:17.97 sascholeks
263. 1:18.10 lego303
264. 1:18.40 2019DWYE01
265. 1:19.09 PingPongCuber
266. 1:19.71 Moreno van Rooijen
267. 1:20.79 Comvat
268. 1:20.89 B-cubes
269. 1:21.27 KingCanyon
270. 1:21.50 theos
271. 1:21.67 Arnav13
272. 1:22.11 TheKravCuber
273. 1:23.62 Bubbagrub
274. 1:24.03 nms777
275. 1:24.43 CubingCrazy
276. 1:27.24 Billybong378
277. 1:27.46 Cubinwitdapizza
278. 1:28.03 RyuKagamine
279. 1:28.14 CurlyFries
280. 1:28.37 Thelegend12
281. 1:30.07 MrLunarWolf
282. 1:31.52 dschieses
283. 1:33.36 Brayden Adams
284. 1:33.42 markdlei
285. 1:33.56 [email protected]
286. 1:33.68 oliver sitja sichel
287. 1:34.43 dnguyen2204
288. 1:35.82 [email protected]
289. 1:36.32 Schmizee
290. 1:36.96 wearephamily1719
291. 1:36.99 freshcuber.de
292. 1:37.02 BraydenTheCuber
293. 1:37.60 sporteisvogel
294. 1:39.90 Jozo_Berk
295. 1:40.07 taco_schell
296. 1:42.12 BenChristman1
297. 1:44.42 a person
298. 1:47.35 Jacck
299. 1:50.07 KingCobble29
300. 1:50.17 ABadRubiksSolver
301. 1:52.09 Kal-Flo
302. 1:52.90 Rocketcubing
303. 1:53.11 angry broom
304. 1:53.13 toinou06cubing
305. 1:58.25 Doofnoofer
306. 2:02.53 MatsBergsten
307. 2:11.94 goidlon
308. 2:16.09 VTCubers
309. 2:52.06 keebruce
310. 3:01.75 hollower147



*5x5x5* (216)

1. 53.76 lejitcuber
2. 54.87 jancsi02
3. 56.21 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 56.59 cuberkid10
5. 58.12 Dream Cubing
6. 58.84 Jscuber
7. 59.75 dat1asiandude
8. 1:01.05 Shadowjockey
9. 1:01.16 ichcubegern
10. 1:01.89 Sameer Aggarwal
11. 1:01.93 thecubingwizard
12. 1:02.50 Varun Mohanraj
13. 1:02.65 Marco21
14. 1:03.24 tJardigradHe
15. 1:03.38 uesyuu
16. 1:03.92 OriginalUsername
17. 1:04.18 Khairur Rachim
18. 1:04.42 JoXCuber
19. 1:05.13 Manatee 10235
20. 1:05.45 Laura
21. 1:07.16 Elf
22. 1:08.35 NewoMinx
23. 1:08.45 mihnea3000
24. 1:08.78 wuque man
25. 1:09.19 AidanNoogie
26. 1:10.27 TheDubDubJr
27. 1:10.40 gutte02
28. 1:10.54 parkertrager
29. 1:10.92 Michał Krasowski
30. 1:11.15 arquillian
31. 1:11.18 Valken
32. 1:12.18 PokeCubes
33. 1:12.95 HawaiiLife745
34. 1:13.27 MCuber
35. 1:13.86 MrKuba600
36. 1:14.22 Torch
37. 1:14.25 G2013
38. 1:14.37 RileyN23
39. 1:14.57 Wilhelm
40. 1:14.59 DGCubes
41. 1:14.79 sigalig
42. 1:15.21 DiscolouredWenis
43. 1:15.41 Luke Garrett
44. 1:15.82 jaysammey777
45. 1:16.66 DhruvA
46. 1:16.90 Coinman_
47. 1:17.43 CubicPickle
48. 1:17.43 Marcus Siu
49. 1:17.53 TipsterTrickster
50. 1:17.67 JakubDrobny
51. 1:17.70 João Vinicius
52. 1:17.74 Magdamini
53. 1:19.27 nevinscph
54. 1:19.40 Cheng
55. 1:19.88 Nicos
56. 1:19.98 CubicOreo
57. 1:20.04 abunickabhi
58. 1:20.21 Keroma12
59. 1:20.64 Kerry_Creech
60. 1:20.70 milo black
61. 1:21.15 dollarstorecubes
62. 1:21.58 thembldlord
63. 1:21.63 boroc226han
64. 1:21.79 Clément B.
65. 1:22.06 turtwig
66. 1:22.09 V.Kochergin
67. 1:22.48 YoniStrass
68. 1:22.98 Mark Boyanowski
69. 1:23.15 niclas.mach
70. 1:23.34 fun at the joy
71. 1:23.36 Zeke Mackay
72. 1:23.36 xyzzy
73. 1:23.55 nikodem.rudy
74. 1:23.63 Ontricus
75. 1:23.83 BradyCubes08
76. 1:24.16 cuber-26
77. 1:24.46 qaz
78. 1:25.36 riz3ndrr
79. 1:25.37 colegemuth
80. 1:25.45 typo56
81. 1:25.56 MichaelNielsen
82. 1:25.56 Keenan Johnson
83. 1:25.93 jake.levine
84. 1:26.13 Michael DeLaRosa
85. 1:26.14 Jonah Jarvis
86. 1:26.33 Toothcraver55
87. 1:27.26 Aleksandar Dukleski
88. 1:28.30 begiuli65
89. 1:28.37 trav1
90. 1:28.47 Sub1Hour
91. 1:29.45 YouCubing
92. 1:29.91 BradenTheMagician
93. 1:31.17 Fred Lang
94. 1:31.32 yudo.r
95. 1:31.41 Dylan Swarts
96. 1:32.17 m24816
97. 1:32.90 aaron paskow
98. 1:33.32 OJ Cubing
99. 1:33.48 BleachedTurtle
100. 1:34.25 monstercuber
101. 1:34.67 VJW
102. 1:34.83 PotatoesAreUs
103. 1:35.11 Nutybaconator
104. 1:35.13 yjko
105. 1:35.21 Glomnipotent
106. 1:35.55 pjk
107. 1:35.59 Little Sunrise
108. 1:35.70 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
109. 1:35.85 ARandomCuber
110. 1:36.23 Henry Lipka
111. 1:36.45 Neb
112. 1:36.85 bacyril
113. 1:36.91 Chris Van Der Brink
114. 1:37.68 Mcuber5
115. 1:38.45 MattP98
116. 1:38.72 20luky3
117. 1:39.09 Kit Clement
118. 1:39.44 ThatLucas
119. 1:40.16 elimescube
120. 1:40.82 Logan
121. 1:40.96 Legomanz
122. 1:41.67 Liam Wadek
123. 1:41.75 epride17
124. 1:41.77 swankfukinc
125. 1:41.80 T1_M0
126. 1:42.01 jackeyguy
127. 1:42.91 whatshisbucket
128. 1:43.69 Casper A.
129. 1:43.70 bilbo07
130. 1:44.47 Turkey vld
131. 1:44.56 Alea
132. 1:44.68 2016LAIL01
133. 1:45.25 skewber10
134. 1:45.79 NathanaelCubes
135. 1:45.91 MarixPix
136. 1:46.52 Connor Yungbluth
137. 1:46.87 tc kruber
138. 1:47.82 Rollercoasterben
139. 1:48.35 remopihel
140. 1:49.44 Antto Pitkänen
141. 1:49.47 brad711
142. 1:49.94 OwenB
143. 1:50.10 thatkid
144. 1:50.64 Cooki348
145. 1:50.71 Infraredlizards
146. 1:51.30 obelisk477
147. 1:53.11 jvier
148. 1:53.13 Natanael
149. 1:53.14 DesertWolf
150. 1:54.98 redoxxy
151. 1:55.79 TheodorNordstrand
152. 1:55.89 topppits
153. 1:56.53 UnknownCanvas
154. 1:56.97 RandomPerson84
155. 1:57.49 CaptainCuber
156. 1:57.70 cubeshepherd
157. 1:58.09 Matt Hudon
158. 1:58.71 Zagros
159. 2:00.54 sleipnir
160. 2:00.82 BiscutDNF
161. 2:01.49 bennettstouder
162. 2:01.68 audiophile121
163. 2:03.21 TheCubingAddict980
164. 2:04.25 John Benwell
165. 2:04.52 VIBE_ZT
166. 2:05.09 Nayano
167. 2:06.35 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
168. 2:06.56 abhijat
169. 2:06.64 Mike Hughey
170. 2:07.49 Hjerpower
171. 2:07.73 OriEy
172. 2:09.26 Alpha cuber
173. 2:10.90 KingCanyon
174. 2:11.04 Parke187
175. 2:11.78 skewby_cuber
176. 2:12.67 oliviervlcube
177. 2:13.15 Last Layer King
178. 2:14.24 Jmuncuber
179. 2:14.60 One Wheel
180. 2:16.93 Axel Lönnstedt
181. 2:17.02 Isaac Latta
182. 2:17.26 d2polld
183. 2:17.97 weatherman223
184. 2:22.59 InlandEmpireCuber
185. 2:24.80 theos
186. 2:24.89 Cuz Red
187. 2:25.15 M O
188. 2:25.51 SpartanSailor
189. 2:28.66 Petri Krzywacki
190. 2:30.37 Koen van Aller
191. 2:31.85 JJonesUK
192. 2:33.39 Utkarsh Ashar
193. 2:33.47 hotufos
194. 2:35.92 Ian Pang
195. 2:41.49 Lvl9001Wizard
196. 2:47.07 tavery343
197. 2:47.40 dhafin
198. 2:50.72 PingPongCuber
199. 2:51.02 nms777
200. 2:57.52 MrLunarWolf
201. 3:00.74 BraydenTheCuber
202. 3:01.09 Julio974
203. 3:02.21 Jacck
204. 3:03.11 Matthew d
205. 3:09.88 Thelegend12
206. 3:12.31 dschieses
207. 3:20.77 sporteisvogel
208. 3:24.00 a person
209. 3:25.90 HooverCuber
210. 3:32.36 freshcuber.de
211. 3:37.86 MatsBergsten
212. 3:50.82 Brayden Adams
213. 4:18.55 Doofnoofer
214. 4:25.65 [email protected]
215. 7:00.20 hollower147
216. 8:09.13 matt boeren



*6x6x6* (103)

1. 1:40.11 Dream Cubing
2. 1:43.39 jancsi02
3. 1:48.58 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 1:54.26 Jscuber
5. 1:55.31 ichcubegern
6. 1:56.28 thecubingwizard
7. 1:57.32 cuberkid10
8. 1:57.79 Shadowjockey
9. 1:58.18 Marco21
10. 1:59.59 Laura
11. 2:03.02 NewoMinx
12. 2:10.56 tJardigradHe
13. 2:10.95 OriginalUsername
14. 2:12.08 Coinman_
15. 2:12.50 arquillian
16. 2:14.42 JoXCuber
17. 2:16.49 cuber3141592
18. 2:17.41 Valken
19. 2:19.33 HawaiiLife745
20. 2:20.67 Torch
21. 2:21.60 AidanNoogie
22. 2:21.81 Keroma12
23. 2:25.32 xyzzy
24. 2:26.95 PokeCubes
25. 2:27.11 CubicPickle
26. 2:27.88 MrKuba600
27. 2:31.89 dollarstorecubes
28. 2:32.03 sigalig
29. 2:34.17 DGCubes
30. 2:37.47 colegemuth
31. 2:37.95 CubicOreo
32. 2:38.88 Marcus Siu
33. 2:39.42 João Vinicius
34. 2:41.62 YouCubing
35. 2:42.29 nevinscph
36. 2:44.17 DhruvA
37. 2:45.39 abunickabhi
38. 2:46.15 thembldlord
39. 2:48.13 jake.levine
40. 2:48.53 trav1
41. 2:48.95 boroc226han
42. 2:50.18 milo black
43. 2:50.20 qaz
44. 2:50.25 niclas.mach
45. 2:50.56 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
46. 2:51.10 Kerry_Creech
47. 2:52.34 m24816
48. 2:52.41 Sub1Hour
49. 2:52.59 Neb
50. 2:52.73 typo56
51. 2:54.38 Henry Lipka
52. 2:55.50 begiuli65
53. 2:56.34 Clément B.
54. 2:59.55 fun at the joy
55. 3:02.05 PotatoesAreUs
56. 3:02.16 Dylan Swarts
57. 3:03.41 RileyN23
58. 3:05.43 BleachedTurtle
59. 3:05.70 ThatLucas
60. 3:06.33 MCuber
61. 3:06.64 Liam Wadek
62. 3:07.74 SimonK
63. 3:10.45 ARandomCuber
64. 3:11.02 Keenan Johnson
65. 3:11.59 Fred Lang
66. 3:13.32 YoniStrass
67. 3:14.15 epride17
68. 3:16.84 swankfukinc
69. 3:17.19 Ontricus
70. 3:20.51 MattP98
71. 3:25.77 VJW
72. 3:26.64 Mcuber5
73. 3:35.13 riz3ndrr
74. 3:38.30 whatshisbucket
75. 3:38.53 Turkey vld
76. 3:39.21 UnknownCanvas
77. 3:40.22 NathanaelCubes
78. 3:43.57 Glomnipotent
79. 3:44.36 redoxxy
80. 3:44.50 OriEy
81. 3:52.17 Connor Yungbluth
82. 3:55.25 John Benwell
83. 4:03.18 brad711
84. 4:04.91 Mike Hughey
85. 4:06.00 One Wheel
86. 4:07.23 Logan
87. 4:09.19 topppits
88. 4:09.29 TheodorNordstrand
89. 4:11.59 Nayano
90. 4:12.85 VIBE_ZT
91. 4:13.42 DesertWolf
92. 4:18.11 Rollercoasterben
93. 4:18.54 Antto Pitkänen
94. 4:33.81 theos
95. 4:34.94 Petri Krzywacki
96. 5:06.56 Zagros
97. 5:14.08 SpartanSailor
98. 5:15.04 Jacck
99. 5:23.98 Jmuncuber
100. 6:52.42 sporteisvogel
101. 6:58.72 MatsBergsten
102. 7:03.03 PingPongCuber
103. 7:51.06 freshcuber.de



*7x7x7* (78)

1. 2:16.26 Dream Cubing
2. 2:25.91 jancsi02
3. 2:34.86 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 2:39.02 Marco21
5. 2:45.21 ichcubegern
6. 2:52.31 Laura
7. 2:52.90 Jscuber
8. 2:54.74 Shadowjockey
9. 2:56.54 Wilhelm
10. 3:10.19 arquillian
11. 3:10.79 cuberkid10
12. 3:12.16 cuber3141592
13. 3:12.90 JoXCuber
14. 3:15.19 OriginalUsername
15. 3:15.40 NewoMinx
16. 3:21.88 Torch
17. 3:22.82 Coinman_
18. 3:28.25 HawaiiLife745
19. 3:28.91 nevinscph
20. 3:36.54 xyzzy
21. 3:39.00 Mark Boyanowski
22. 3:42.04 Keroma12
23. 3:43.93 Valken
24. 3:44.57 tJardigradHe
25. 3:50.31 sigalig
26. 3:51.10 MrKuba600
26. 3:51.10 PokeCubes
28. 3:51.62 colegemuth
29. 3:55.38 MCuber
30. 3:57.09 DGCubes
31. 4:00.20 thembldlord
32. 4:01.66 dollarstorecubes
33. 4:02.86 CubicOreo
34. 4:04.97 niclas.mach
35. 4:06.43 Kerry_Creech
36. 4:08.03 nikodem.rudy
37. 4:09.91 jake.levine
38. 4:12.95 João Vinicius
39. 4:15.66 BleachedTurtle
40. 4:17.99 trav1
41. 4:19.82 YouCubing
42. 4:24.97 typo56
43. 4:29.11 abunickabhi
44. 4:30.52 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
45. 4:34.42 Clément B.
46. 4:35.13 Sub1Hour
47. 4:39.81 Fred Lang
48. 4:40.62 m24816
49. 4:42.50 ThatLucas
50. 4:45.42 boroc226han
51. 4:46.14 swankfukinc
52. 4:50.85 MattP98
53. 4:51.43 Logan
54. 4:58.58 Ontricus
55. 5:00.99 epride17
56. 5:02.65 Liam Wadek
57. 5:08.77 OriEy
58. 5:17.85 fun at the joy
59. 5:19.49 ARandomCuber
60. 5:23.86 Dylan Swarts
61. 5:50.01 NathanaelCubes
62. 5:52.51 VJW
63. 6:02.71 UnknownCanvas
64. 6:07.05 brad711
65. 6:08.48 Mike Hughey
66. 6:15.75 John Benwell
67. 6:15.79 One Wheel
68. 6:21.60 VIBE_ZT
69. 6:27.15 Rollercoasterben
70. 6:30.27 Nayano
71. 6:34.51 RyuKagamine
72. 6:42.01 topppits
73. 6:47.97 Antto Pitkänen
74. 6:58.39 Petri Krzywacki
75. 7:08.03 theos
76. 7:44.10 Jmuncuber
77. 8:56.31 SpartanSailor
78. 12:44.08 PingPongCuber



*2x2x2 blindfolded* (162)

1. 3.12 PlatonCuber
2. 3.27 ExultantCarn
3. 3.38 asacuber


Spoiler



4. 3.44 Khairur Rachim
5. 3.66 MichaelNielsen
6. 3.93 Varun Mohanraj
7. 4.03 Sameer Aggarwal
8. 4.21 Dylan is nub
9. 4.52 TheDubDubJr
10. 4.72 David ep
11. 4.86 Legomanz
12. 4.88 Alexis1011
13. 4.91 TipsterTrickster
14. 5.08 OriginalUsername
15. 5.18 JoXCuber
16. 5.27 Angry_Mob
17. 5.46 JakubDrobny
18. 5.57 Sean Hartman
19. 5.80 jaysammey777
20. 5.94 leomannen
21. 6.06 JakeKlassen
22. 6.26 turtwig
22. 6.26 PokeCubes
24. 7.09 vedroboev
25. 7.18 Magdamini
26. 7.38 Michał Krasowski
27. 7.53 arquillian
28. 7.61 aaron paskow
29. 7.76 oskarinn
30. 7.82 lejitcuber
31. 7.82 Mateusz Kozioł
32. 7.95 JackPfeifer
33. 7.97 NathanaelCubes
34. 8.02 ichcubegern
35. 8.36 2017LAMB06
36. 8.38 G2013
37. 8.82 nikodem.rudy
38. 9.50 Andrew_Rizo
39. 9.60 Kerry_Creech
40. 9.60 BradyCubes08
41. 9.78 hopelessdove
42. 9.80 Sowrduk
43. 9.87 DesertWolf
44. 10.01 SimonK
45. 10.15 milo black
46. 10.77 Coneman
47. 10.95 yjko
48. 11.01 dat1asiandude
49. 11.07 abunickabhi
50. 11.26 Dream Cubing
51. 11.35 MartinN13
52. 11.64 riz3ndrr
53. 11.86 parkertrager
54. 11.97 typo56
55. 11.99 begiuli65
56. 12.00 sigalig
57. 12.04 Color Cuber
58. 12.14 taco_schell
59. 12.94 smackbadatskewb
60. 13.18 T1_M0
61. 13.23 dhafin
62. 13.50 Shadowjockey
63. 13.60 Ontricus
64. 13.67 Logan
65. 13.72 Trig0n
66. 13.89 Nutybaconator
67. 14.22 Dylan Swarts
68. 14.59 Marcus Siu
69. 14.73 Connor Yungbluth
70. 16.00 cuberkid10
71. 16.20 Last Layer King
72. 16.27 mihnea3000
73. 16.48 YouCubing
74. 16.51 BradenTheMagician
75. 16.67 bilbo07
76. 17.36 Keenan Johnson
77. 17.38 Antto Pitkänen
78. 17.99 u Cube
79. 18.02 Torch
80. 18.03 VJW
81. 18.05 angry broom
82. 18.62 Mike Hughey
83. 18.71 S.S.STAR
84. 18.72 skewber10
85. 18.90 OJ Cubing
86. 19.05 BiscutDNF
87. 19.10 Glomnipotent
88. 19.54 Nicos
89. 20.03 MattP98
90. 20.17 MatsBergsten
91. 20.35 Zeke Mackay
92. 20.45 Fred Lang
93. 20.62 fun at the joy
94. 21.14 MrKuba600
95. 22.76 CubicOreo
96. 23.29 Clément B.
97. 23.96 whatshisbucket
98. 23.99 Mcuber5
99. 24.42 Axepick06
100. 24.84 Billybong378
101. 24.96 Valken
102. 25.11 NewoMinx
103. 25.26 niclas.mach
104. 25.60 Cooki348
105. 25.63 Deri Nata Wijaya
106. 26.32 monstercuber
107. 26.39 HawaiiLife745
108. 26.89 yovliporat
109. 26.94 m24816
110. 26.95 Alpha cuber
111. 27.13 Rollercoasterben
112. 27.42 skewby_cuber
113. 27.51 Cuz Red
114. 27.53 [email protected]
115. 27.68 Kit Clement
116. 27.77 Jmuncuber
117. 27.81 nevinscph
118. 28.17 Turkey vld
119. 28.58 Natanael
120. 28.71 TheCube4226
121. 28.85 John Benwell
122. 28.91 remopihel
123. 29.25 Immolated-Marmoset
124. 29.90 dollarstorecubes
125. 30.48 Axel Lönnstedt
126. 30.74 João Vinicius
127. 32.87 Thelegend12
128. 33.65 TheodorNordstrand
129. 33.86 Juicejam
130. 34.15 RandomPerson84
131. 34.18 cuber-26
132. 34.29 xyzzy
133. 34.51 MCuber
134. 35.72 Jacck
135. 36.36 Caleb Arnette
136. 36.97 InlandEmpireCuber
137. 37.59 VIBE_ZT
138. 37.97 Lvl9001Wizard
139. 38.28 M O
140. 38.37 Liam Wadek
141. 41.07 Myko
142. 42.61 BleachedTurtle
143. 44.83 Bogdan
144. 46.49 tavery343
145. 46.92 Zagros
146. 47.21 theos
147. 48.80 SpiFunTastic
148. 52.95 Bubbagrub
149. 55.21 OriEy
150. 55.73 [email protected]
151. 57.02 ngmh
152. 57.20 Arnav13
153. 1:07.04 Matthew d
154. 1:08.02 vilkkuti25
155. 1:08.46 One Wheel
156. 1:10.67 PingPongCuber
157. 1:14.55 markdlei
158. 1:14.89 ProStar
159. 1:25.13 Wabbly
160. 1:44.11 Kal-Flo
161. 1:56.86 Koen van Aller
162. 2:32.45 hollower147



*3x3x3 blindfolded* (109)

1. 17.29 JakeKlassen
2. 18.62 jakgun0130
3. 18.86 Andrew_Rizo


Spoiler



4. 19.08 G2013
5. 19.23 sigalig
6. 20.61 ican97
7. 21.49 daniel678
8. 23.18 arquillian
9. 25.56 abunickabhi
10. 28.56 T1_M0
11. 29.62 typo56
12. 34.01 Last Layer King
13. 34.49 Nikhil George
14. 34.75 dhafin
15. 35.67 bilbo07
16. 36.22 yjko
17. 36.67 Keroma12
18. 36.71 redoxxy
19. 37.69 Sean Hartman
20. 38.71 thembldlord
21. 38.94 NathanaelCubes
22. 38.96 JackPfeifer
23. 39.59 Underwatercuber
24. 39.71 David ep
25. 40.98 Connor Yungbluth
26. 41.31 Mikikajek
27. 41.55 dat1asiandude
28. 42.35 sqAree
29. 42.58 Keenan Johnson
30. 46.39 vedroboev
31. 46.83 Helmer Ewert
32. 47.73 Sameer Aggarwal
33. 50.07 Nicos
34. 50.25 YoniStrass
35. 50.65 revaldoah
36. 50.78 OJ Cubing
37. 51.13 jaysammey777
38. 51.45 Dylan Swarts
39. 53.19 MattP98
40. 55.62 BiscutDNF
41. 59.60 leudcfa
42. 1:00.23 YouCubing
43. 1:02.92 Deri Nata Wijaya
44. 1:03.25 Torch
45. 1:04.34 MatsBergsten
46. 1:04.43 VJW
47. 1:04.94 Glomnipotent
48. 1:05.07 Zeke Mackay
49. 1:05.08 ichcubegern
50. 1:06.22 Shadowjockey
51. 1:07.74 Ontricus
52. 1:08.29 S.S.STAR
53. 1:10.44 JakubDrobny
54. 1:13.16 Kit Clement
55. 1:14.29 PokeCubes
56. 1:14.46 topppits
57. 1:15.01 Mike Hughey
58. 1:15.95 nevinscph
59. 1:16.91 Cuberstache
60. 1:17.16 Khairur Rachim
61. 1:20.51 m24816
62. 1:20.94 niclas.mach
63. 1:22.21 Clément B.
64. 1:23.52 M O
65. 1:24.37 Logan
66. 1:26.76 monstercuber
67. 1:28.38 DesertWolf
68. 1:37.75 BradenTheMagician
69. 1:38.59 fun at the joy
70. 1:39.00 Laura
71. 1:40.88 elimescube
72. 1:41.91 BradyCubes08
73. 1:43.10 brad711
74. 1:47.59 JoXCuber
75. 1:47.87 yovliporat
76. 1:50.16 2016LAIL01
77. 1:50.60 Cooki348
78. 1:50.61 HawaiiLife745
79. 1:51.20 Juicejam
80. 1:52.46 Dream Cubing
81. 1:53.81 dollarstorecubes
82. 1:54.16 whatshisbucket
83. 1:54.81 thatkid
84. 2:00.97 Natanael
85. 2:01.64 CubicOreo
86. 2:03.98 2017LAMB06
87. 2:07.46 Nutybaconator
88. 2:10.47 João Vinicius
89. 2:12.85 Lvl9001Wizard
90. 2:20.94 Zagros
91. 2:25.89 MrKuba600
92. 2:28.14 Jacck
93. 2:32.63 NewoMinx
94. 2:36.86 Magdamini
95. 2:42.33 theos
96. 3:11.58 Alpha cuber
97. 3:14.59 OriEy
98. 3:21.15 leomannen
99. 3:29.17 RyuKagamine
100. 3:34.02 dschieses
101. 3:35.00 TheodorNordstrand
102. 3:39.53 VIBE_ZT
103. 3:45.84 xyzzy
104. 4:02.52 Axel Lönnstedt
105. 4:08.70 MCuber
106. 4:12.08 Trig0n
107. 4:23.60 Rollercoasterben
108. 4:46.91 One Wheel
109. 6:31.33 PingPongCuber



*4x4x4 blindfolded* (35)

1. 1:32.98 sigalig
2. 2:10.86 G2013
3. 2:22.84 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4. 2:29.74 bilbo07
5. 3:08.61 ican97
6. 3:14.21 T1_M0
7. 3:42.91 OJ Cubing
8. 3:46.17 typo56
9. 4:11.64 Sean Hartman
10. 4:30.52 nevinscph
11. 4:32.80 Connor Yungbluth
12. 4:38.65 Keroma12
13. 4:45.84 Sameer Aggarwal
14. 5:13.65 VJW
15. 5:20.54 Dylan Swarts
16. 5:21.58 Mike Hughey
17. 5:40.02 jaysammey777
18. 5:58.24 MatsBergsten
19. 6:11.66 Helmer Ewert
20. 6:50.52 BiscutDNF
21. 6:56.99 Zeke Mackay
22. 7:07.79 MattP98
23. 7:14.20 Deri Nata Wijaya
24. 7:33.17 Clément B.
25. 7:43.90 Ontricus
26. 7:56.08 Jacck
27. 8:03.68 JoXCuber
28. 8:23.70 topppits
29. 8:41.50 Last Layer King
30. 9:15.38 brad711
31. 9:35.77 NathanaelCubes
32. 9:50.42 elimescube
33. 9:54.52 niclas.mach
34. 11:15.04 m24816
35. 12:23.84 Lvl9001Wizard



*5x5x5 blindfolded* (13)

1. 3:07.84 sigalig
2. 5:12.06 abunickabhi
3. 5:53.87 bilbo07


Spoiler



4. 9:33.87 OJ Cubing
5. 9:39.24 typo56
6. 9:58.92 nevinscph
7. 10:33.63 Mike Hughey
8. 10:51.18 Sean Hartman
9. 12:02.96 MatsBergsten
10. 12:23.46 Dylan Swarts
11. 13:46.75 VJW
12. 14:59.55 Jacck
13. 37:04.91 brad711



*6x6x6 blindfolded* (2)

1. 23:48.48 Mike Hughey
2. 33:17.56 MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded* (1)

1. 38:11.93 Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* (34)

1. 52.80 sigalig
2. 42.20 AdrianD
3. 24.00 T1_M0


Spoiler



4. 19.80 Keroma12
5. 18.40 Dylan Swarts
6. 17.40 typo56
7. 15.80 Deri Nata Wijaya
8. 14.80 thembldlord
9. 13.80 Sean Hartman
10. 13.20 Last Layer King
11. 11.60 Keenan Johnson
11. 11.60 Mike Hughey
13. 10.20 Jacck
13. 10.20 Cuberstache
15. 8.80 VJW
16. 8.20 dhafin
17. 8.00 MatsBergsten
18. 7.20 brad711
19. 7.00 Natanael
20. 6.00 BiscutDNF
21. 5.60 Helmer Ewert
22. 5.20 Connor Yungbluth
22. 5.20 dollarstorecubes
24. 4.80 Juicejam
25. 4.60 Clément B.
26. 4.00 BradyCubes08
27. 3.80 Mikikajek
27. 3.80 Sameer Aggarwal
29. 3.40 abunickabhi
30. 3.00 DesertWolf
31. 2.80 fun at the joy
31. 2.80 revaldoah
33. 2.20 Lvl9001Wizard
34. 1.60 Cooki348



*3x3x3 one-handed* (331)

1. 11.49 parkertrager
2. 11.54 Khairur Rachim
3. 12.51 Elo13


Spoiler



4. 12.57 Jscuber
5. 12.65 jancsi02
5. 12.65 Luke Garrett
7. 12.86 Sameer Aggarwal
8. 12.90 tJardigradHe
9. 13.12 OriginalUsername
10. 13.13 Tommy Kiprillis
11. 13.57 Sean Hartman
12. 13.69 hopelessdove
13. 13.88 Marco21
14. 13.89 dat1asiandude
15. 13.94 Nihahhat
16. 14.07 ichcubegern
17. 14.26 lejitcuber
18. 14.33 turtwig
19. 14.35 Dream Cubing
20. 14.39 thecubingwizard
21. 14.52 NathanaelCubes
22. 14.53 JackPfeifer
23. 14.55 GenTheThief
24. 14.56 2017LAMB06
25. 14.74 asacuber
26. 15.01 NewoMinx
27. 15.02 riz3ndrr
28. 15.12 uesyuu
29. 15.12 Helmer Ewert
30. 15.18 Laura
31. 15.24 AlphaCam625
32. 15.29 mihnea3000
33. 15.36 Kylegadj
34. 15.45 2016LAIL01
35. 15.47 DailyCuber
36. 15.48 cuberkid10
37. 15.54 smackbadatskewb
38. 15.61 milo black
39. 15.70 PokeCubes
40. 15.90 BradyCubes08
41. 16.35 arquillian
42. 16.39 Nikhil George
43. 16.40 CubicOreo
44. 16.41 HawaiiLife745
45. 16.42 AidanNoogie
46. 16.42 CubingwithChris
47. 16.49 Toothcraver55
48. 16.54 Cheng
49. 16.57 Clément B.
50. 16.59 wuque man
51. 16.69 MrKuba600
52. 16.74 sleipnir
53. 16.75 CubicPickle
54. 16.80 Magdamini
55. 16.86 Teh Keng Foo
56. 16.90 Coinman_
57. 17.10 YoniStrass
58. 17.12 jaysammey777
59. 17.19 zhata
60. 17.22 DhruvA
61. 17.33 Kerry_Creech
62. 17.35 jvier
63. 17.37 Zeke Mackay
64. 17.45 Torch
65. 17.46 Shadowjockey
66. 17.49 TheDubDubJr
67. 17.52 Ontricus
68. 17.58 ARandomCuber
69. 17.63 Michał Krasowski
70. 17.79 dollarstorecubes
70. 17.79 BradenTheMagician
72. 17.88 typo56
73. 17.93 abunickabhi
74. 18.01 Wilhelm
75. 18.04 SimonK
76. 18.17 David ep
77. 18.19 DiscolouredWenis
78. 18.24 JakubDrobny
79. 18.37 RandomPerson84
80. 18.44 Marcus Siu
81. 18.59 vedroboev
82. 18.63 Varun Mohanraj
83. 18.77 Elf
84. 18.82 boroc226han
85. 18.90 MCuber
86. 18.94 AdrianCubing
87. 18.94 JoXCuber
88. 18.98 Aleksandar Dukleski
89. 19.10 DGCubes
90. 19.13 Nutybaconator
91. 19.36 Nicos
92. 19.44 V.Kochergin
93. 19.48 niclas.mach
94. 19.49 Metallic Silver
95. 19.60 YouCubing
96. 19.61 nikodem.rudy
97. 19.70 xyzzy
98. 19.71 leomannen
99. 19.74 camcuber
100. 19.78 yjko
101. 19.80 TipsterTrickster
102. 19.80 OwenB
103. 19.82 danvie
104. 19.83 Mcuber5
105. 19.95 JakeKlassen
106. 19.96 aaron paskow
107. 20.00 sqAree
108. 20.00 Logan
109. 20.01 MichaelNielsen
110. 20.25 MartinN13
111. 20.28 João Vinicius
111. 20.28 Utkarsh Ashar
113. 20.29 skewber10
114. 20.29 ExultantCarn
115. 20.32 Last Layer King
116. 20.40 xpoes
117. 20.46 Glomnipotent
118. 20.49 begiuli65
119. 20.57 RileyN23
120. 20.68 cuber-26
121. 20.68 Sowrduk
122. 20.96 MTOBEIYF
123. 20.97 BiscutDNF
124. 20.98 oskarinn
125. 20.98 qaz
126. 21.22 Andrew_Rizo
127. 21.24 speedcuber71
128. 21.28 Michael DeLaRosa
129. 21.53 2018JAIN01
130. 21.65 thembldlord
131. 21.71 Allagos
132. 21.79 leudcfa
133. 21.93 [email protected]
134. 22.00 Little Sunrise
135. 22.05 [email protected]
136. 22.29 mikiwow123
137. 22.29 G2013
138. 22.33 Awesomesaucer
139. 22.39 Henry Lipka
140. 22.50 TheKravCuber
141. 22.51 ThatLucas
142. 22.67 Angry_Mob
143. 22.71 Mark Boyanowski
144. 22.73 Cooki348
145. 22.80 Trig0n
146. 22.83 d2polld
147. 22.92 Kit Clement
148. 22.94 Axel Lönnstedt
149. 22.94 Manatee 10235
150. 23.00 Connor Yungbluth
151. 23.09 NoProblemCubing
152. 23.34 fun at the joy
153. 23.47 T1_M0
154. 23.59 HendrikW
155. 23.60 Jonah Jarvis
156. 23.65 Parke187
157. 23.66 weatherman223
158. 23.69 Pyra42
159. 23.70 Sub1Hour
160. 23.80 MattP98
161. 23.81 Liam Wadek
162. 23.86 Moreno van Rooijen
163. 23.94 trav1
164. 24.14 remopihel
165. 24.22 yovliporat
166. 24.24 Valken
167. 24.25 tigermaxi
168. 24.36 sigalig
169. 24.50 Natanael
170. 24.53 Dylan Swarts
171. 24.58 TheNoobCuber
172. 24.62 Antto Pitkänen
173. 24.68 qwer13
174. 24.85 Cubeology
175. 25.04 Letmeinpls
176. 25.16 LoiteringCuber
177. 25.23 TheodorNordstrand
178. 25.54 GTGil
179. 25.54 speedcube.insta
180. 25.56 revaldoah
181. 25.63 Underwatercuber
182. 25.66 Neb
182. 25.66 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
184. 25.70 Legomanz
185. 25.83 Abhi
186. 26.10 Turkey vld
187. 26.11 Keroma12
188. 26.11 Juicejam
189. 26.16 Keenan Johnson
190. 26.17 TheCube4226
191. 26.22 obelisk477
192. 26.24 Matthew d
193. 26.39 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
194. 26.44 eyeball321
195. 26.45 brad711
196. 26.50 Fred Lang
197. 26.52 OJ Cubing
198. 26.53 m24816
199. 26.59 InlandEmpireCuber
200. 26.61 DonovanTheCool
201. 26.64 skewby_cuber
202. 26.83 Cuz Red
203. 26.97 jronge94
204. 27.32 epride17
205. 27.36 abhijat
206. 27.41 EdubCubes
207. 27.41 Alea
208. 27.47 B-cubes
209. 27.52 swankfukinc
210. 27.57 Chris Van Der Brink
211. 28.04 Rubiksdude4144
212. 28.05 redoxxy
213. 28.28 Bogdan
214. 28.28 jackeyguy
215. 28.34 VJW
216. 28.42 monstercuber
217. 28.76 Alpha cuber
218. 28.77 Rollercoasterben
219. 28.99 Immolated-Marmoset
220. 29.10 tavery343
221. 29.16 KingCanyon
222. 29.19 ngmh
223. 29.26 Hjerpower
224. 29.37 MathNoobz
225. 29.52 hotufos
226. 29.55 nms777
227. 29.59 ican97
228. 29.67 bennettstouder
229. 29.76 nevinscph
230. 29.77 dhafin
231. 29.79 tc kruber
232. 29.91 yudo.r
233. 30.08 Coneman
234. 30.27 Julio974
235. 30.28 Matt Hudon
236. 30.48 KingCobble29
237. 30.96 DesertWolf
238. 31.02 Alexis1011
239. 31.04 Guilhermehrc
240. 31.19 BleachedTurtle
241. 31.23 Ernest Fowler
242. 31.39 SpeedCubeReview
243. 31.45 Caleb Arnette
244. 31.59 Axepick06
245. 31.60 Petri Krzywacki
246. 32.15 pizzacrust
247. 32.17 Isaac Latta
248. 32.17 Koen van Aller
249. 32.59 CraZZ CFOP
250. 32.82 VIBE_ZT
251. 32.90 thatkid
252. 33.36 bilbo07
253. 33.45 Caleb/spooderskewb
254. 33.46 Casper A.
255. 33.82 sascholeks
256. 34.17 OriEy
257. 34.24 [email protected]
258. 34.28 Michael123
259. 34.40 audiophile121
260. 34.40 John Benwell
261. 34.94 UnknownCanvas
262. 35.20 HooverCuber
263. 35.20 HighQualityCollection
264. 35.22 george dunners
265. 35.35 RifleCat
266. 35.43 oliver sitja sichel
267. 35.68 SpiFunTastic
268. 35.99 Comvat
269. 36.10 minnow
270. 36.77 freshcuber.de
271. 36.78 PingPongCuber
272. 36.88 Mike Hughey
273. 37.21 Schmizee
274. 37.29 Poketube6681
275. 37.49 colegemuth
276. 37.55 Bubbagrub
277. 37.92 lego303
278. 38.02 TheCubingAddict980
279. 38.19 Infraredlizards
280. 38.25 BraydenTheCuber
281. 39.73 whatshisbucket
282. 39.81 WoowyBaby
283. 40.35 Cubinwitdapizza
284. 40.52 jake.levine
285. 40.81 Zagros
286. 41.00 Billybong378
287. 41.03 M O
288. 41.37 Brayden Adams
289. 42.44 One Wheel
290. 43.20 2019DWYE01
291. 43.74 Deri Nata Wijaya
292. 44.01 Mbozcan
293. 44.25 Wriiglly
294. 44.81 Aadil- ali
295. 45.49 SpartanSailor
296. 46.44 Cubing5life
297. 46.49 PetrusQuber
298. 46.60 Jmuncuber
299. 46.62 ABadRubiksSolver
300. 46.67 JJonesUK
301. 47.00 [email protected]
302. 47.03 bgcatfan
303. 47.23 toinou06cubing
304. 47.34 Ian Pang
305. 48.00 filipemtx
306. 48.02 dnguyen2204
307. 48.58 Thelegend12
308. 48.92 Arnav13
309. 49.59 BenChristman1
310. 49.73 Lvl9001Wizard
311. 49.81 VTCubers
312. 49.87 vilkkuti25
313. 49.97 Nard Cubes
314. 52.66 UnknownCuber
315. 54.39 taco_schell
316. 54.52 [email protected]
317. 56.55 Kal-Flo
318. 56.97 MrLunarWolf
319. 57.06 Vraj95Soni
320. 58.06 Jacck
321. 58.96 Wabbly
322. 1:02.44 angry broom
323. 1:02.97 Nayano
324. 1:03.14 goidlon
325. 1:03.64 Doofnoofer
326. 1:04.06 ProStar
327. 1:04.16 hollower147
328. 1:10.01 Janav Gupta
329. 1:15.62 theos
330. 1:19.79 Myko
331. 1:28.77 matt boeren



*3x3x3 With feet* (44)

1. 28.18 tJardigradHe
2. 29.57 DhruvA
3. 30.16 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4. 31.51 OriginalUsername
5. 32.00 Elo13
6. 34.53 Luke Garrett
7. 36.91 DGCubes
8. 37.53 V.Kochergin
9. 39.87 HawaiiLife745
10. 42.53 Sean Hartman
11. 43.38 parkertrager
12. 44.59 BradenTheMagician
13. 44.65 dollarstorecubes
14. 44.69 Zeke Mackay
15. 49.23 Khairur Rachim
16. 52.46 DesertWolf
17. 52.62 MartinN13
18. 53.02 cuberkid10
19. 53.30 niclas.mach
20. 54.31 Shadowjockey
21. 57.78 YouCubing
22. 1:02.10 Kerry_Creech
23. 1:02.58 Logan
24. 1:07.96 Bubbagrub
25. 1:12.47 ichcubegern
26. 1:19.49 epride17
27. 1:23.84 PokeCubes
28. 1:25.91 João Vinicius
29. 1:27.03 Mike Hughey
30. 1:33.67 fun at the joy
31. 1:36.66 One Wheel
32. 1:39.31 NewoMinx
33. 1:50.04 MattP98
34. 1:54.83 InlandEmpireCuber
35. 2:03.84 Neb
36. 2:04.51 MCuber
37. 2:09.34 brad711
38. 2:12.82 Parke187
39. 2:32.96 Liam Wadek
40. 2:35.94 PingPongCuber
41. 2:43.01 BiscutDNF
42. 3:21.99 Immolated-Marmoset
43. 3:44.77 hollower147
44. 4:46.05 VJW



*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (46)

1. 25.97 CubingwithChris
2. 27.49 BradyCubes08
3. 28.82 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4. 30.30 arquillian
5. 30.55 jaysammey777
6. 32.64 thecubingwizard
7. 39.16 Zeke Mackay
8. 40.75 abunickabhi
9. 41.45 speedcube.insta
10. 44.44 fun at the joy
11. 44.71 Cheng
12. 45.06 Shadowjockey
13. 48.34 Ontricus
14. 51.13 PokeCubes
15. 51.41 whatshisbucket
16. 51.66 Natanael
17. 52.56 Dream Cubing
18. 53.69 xyzzy
19. 54.70 InlandEmpireCuber
20. 55.11 niclas.mach
21. 55.67 dhafin
22. 56.92 JoXCuber
23. 58.40 Khairur Rachim
24. 58.79 Sean Hartman
25. 59.39 cuberkid10
26. 1:00.56 dollarstorecubes
27. 1:01.79 YouCubing
28. 1:02.79 Mike Hughey
29. 1:02.82 MCuber
30. 1:03.44 Fred Lang
31. 1:06.82 abhijat
32. 1:07.08 Wilhelm
33. 1:07.45 colegemuth
34. 1:11.78 m24816
35. 1:23.36 Liam Wadek
36. 1:30.70 BiscutDNF
37. 1:34.48 theos
38. 1:35.87 MrKuba600
39. 1:37.58 MatsBergsten
40. 1:39.97 Cooki348
41. 1:41.41 João Vinicius
42. 1:44.25 Axel Lönnstedt
43. 1:48.97 ngmh
44. 2:00.61 TheCube4226
45. 2:00.88 Jacck
46. 2:28.41 CaptainCuber



*3x3x3 Fewest moves* (45)

1. 22.80 Tommy Kiprillis
2. 23.60 WoowyBaby
3. 23.67 Teh Keng Foo


Spoiler



4. 25.13 TheodorNordstrand
5. 25.20 jaysammey777
6. 25.33 G2013
7. 25.60 TheDubDubJr
8. 25.67 Shadowjockey
9. 25.73 thecubingwizard
10. 25.80 Theo Leinad
11. 25.93 asacuber
12. 26.07 Underwatercuber
13. 26.47 Kit Clement
14. 27.00 xyzzy
15. 27.26 ichcubegern
16. 27.80 TipsterTrickster
17. 27.87 Bubbagrub
18. 28.20 Smiles
19. 28.67 Bogdan
20. 28.67 Jacck
21. 28.73 CyanSandwich
22. 28.87 theos
23. 29.13 Sean Hartman
23. 29.13 brad711
25. 29.47 Jack314
25. 29.47 T1_M0
27. 29.67 SpeedCubeReview
28. 30.34 dat1asiandude
29. 31.07 craccho
30. 32.33 João Vinicius
31. 32.60 Cheng
32. 32.87 OriginalUsername
33. 32.93 Helmer Ewert
34. 33.53 Mike Hughey
35. 35.73 RyuKagamine
36. 36.93 Ontricus
37. 37.80 revaldoah
38. 38.27 fun at the joy
39. 38.60 dollarstorecubes
40. 39.00 tJardigradHe
41. 41.13 aaron paskow
42. 42.47 Schmizee
43. 48.73 abunickabhi
44. 53.40 Liam Wadek
45. 55.73 InlandEmpireCuber



*2-3-4 Relay* (221)

1. 38.37 cuberkid10
2. 41.62 jancsi02
3. 41.83 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4. 42.60 Khairur Rachim
5. 43.98 thecubingwizard
6. 45.63 ichcubegern
7. 45.98 Sean Hartman
8. 46.23 Dream Cubing
9. 46.46 OriginalUsername
10. 46.57 tJardigradHe
11. 48.92 Shadowjockey
12. 49.31 JoXCuber
13. 49.57 Magdamini
14. 49.77 G2013
15. 49.91 MrKuba600
16. 50.00 NewoMinx
17. 50.12 Luke Garrett
18. 50.22 Jonah Jarvis
19. 50.39 Elf
20. 51.08 wuque man
21. 51.09 MCuber
22. 51.31 AidanNoogie
23. 51.66 Cheng
24. 52.27 TheDubDubJr
25. 52.33 PokeCubes
26. 52.42 HawaiiLife745
27. 52.47 turtwig
28. 52.58 JackPfeifer
29. 52.98 DhruvA
30. 53.02 arquillian
31. 53.25 MichaelNielsen
32. 53.43 boroc226han
33. 53.53 jaysammey777
34. 54.00 DGCubes
35. 54.14 Laura
36. 54.31 Michał Krasowski
37. 54.55 Manatee 10235
38. 54.58 BradyCubes08
39. 54.73 Valken
40. 54.75 CubicPickle
41. 54.81 milo black
42. 54.84 Ontricus
43. 54.93 RileyN23
44. 55.40 V.Kochergin
45. 55.68 DiscolouredWenis
46. 55.71 dollarstorecubes
47. 55.73 Zeke Mackay
48. 55.85 2017LAMB06
49. 55.92 riz3ndrr
50. 56.11 Wilhelm
51. 56.46 Kerry_Creech
52. 56.49 Michael DeLaRosa
53. 56.77 abunickabhi
54. 56.94 JakubDrobny
55. 56.96 sleipnir
56. 57.00 typo56
57. 57.19 TipsterTrickster
58. 57.61 David ep
59. 57.66 niclas.mach
60. 57.90 Nutybaconator
61. 57.95 Nicos
62. 58.39 Coinman_
63. 58.50 parkertrager
64. 58.80 Marcus Siu
65. 58.87 fun at the joy
66. 58.98 Clément B.
67. 59.04 nikodem.rudy
68. 59.08 BradenTheMagician
69. 1:00.11 Aleksandar Dukleski
70. 1:00.35 CubicOreo
71. 1:00.49 Torch
72. 1:00.50 vedroboev
73. 1:00.88 aaron paskow
74. 1:00.99 asacuber
75. 1:01.01 AlphaCam625
76. 1:01.11 CubingwithChris
77. 1:01.13 Liam Wadek
78. 1:01.35 YouCubing
79. 1:01.59 jackeyguy
80. 1:02.12 thembldlord
81. 1:02.36 Little Sunrise
82. 1:02.64 Dylan Swarts
83. 1:02.97 cuber-26
84. 1:03.26 zhata
85. 1:03.78 Toothcraver55
86. 1:03.97 João Vinicius
87. 1:04.03 Zach Clark
88. 1:04.06 Logan
89. 1:04.08 Connor Yungbluth
90. 1:04.08 yjko
91. 1:04.16 xyzzy
92. 1:04.39 begiuli65
93. 1:04.41 Keenan Johnson
94. 1:04.65 Keroma12
95. 1:04.72 RandomPerson84
96. 1:04.72 tc kruber
97. 1:05.49 Allagos
98. 1:05.56 Mcuber5
99. 1:05.64 m24816
100. 1:05.68 Cooki348
101. 1:06.37 Fred Lang
102. 1:07.53 colegemuth
103. 1:07.66 trav1
104. 1:08.10 BiscutDNF
105. 1:08.62 Sowrduk
106. 1:08.69 [email protected]
107. 1:08.94 abhijat
108. 1:09.37 Neb
109. 1:10.25 ARandomCuber
110. 1:10.41 Sub1Hour
111. 1:10.64 OJ Cubing
112. 1:10.69 nevinscph
113. 1:11.03 ExultantCarn
114. 1:11.12 Mark Boyanowski
115. 1:11.31 Coneman
116. 1:11.64 TheodorNordstrand
117. 1:11.82 Axel Lönnstedt
118. 1:11.97 Henry Lipka
119. 1:12.04 whatshisbucket
120. 1:12.14 swankfukinc
121. 1:12.84 Rollercoasterben
122. 1:13.04 thatkid
123. 1:13.09 Glomnipotent
124. 1:13.22 jake.levine
125. 1:13.33 Turkey vld
126. 1:13.39 OwenB
127. 1:13.92 MattP98
128. 1:14.22 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
129. 1:15.17 Natanael
130. 1:15.21 VJW
131. 1:15.29 bennettstouder
132. 1:15.30 PotatoesAreUs
133. 1:15.65 MartinN13
134. 1:15.80 bacyril
135. 1:15.86 Antto Pitkänen
136. 1:15.94 tavery343
137. 1:16.04 epride17
138. 1:16.05 Casper A.
139. 1:16.50 Isaac Latta
140. 1:17.22 BleachedTurtle
141. 1:17.37 brad711
142. 1:17.47 weatherman223
143. 1:18.56 DesertWolf
144. 1:19.04 EdubCubes
145. 1:19.22 InlandEmpireCuber
146. 1:19.35 speedcube.insta
147. 1:19.55 UnknownCanvas
148. 1:20.11 NathanaelCubes
149. 1:20.41 John Benwell
150. 1:21.21 Utkarsh Ashar
151. 1:22.07 d2polld
152. 1:22.41 Cuz Red
153. 1:22.49 skewby_cuber
154. 1:22.57 Koen van Aller
155. 1:23.44 Infraredlizards
156. 1:23.65 Julio974
157. 1:24.03 Parke187
158. 1:24.24 Zagros
159. 1:24.48 Trig0n
160. 1:24.60 [email protected]
161. 1:24.99 Angry_Mob
162. 1:29.98 SpiFunTastic
163. 1:30.98 Ian Pang
164. 1:31.44 Juicejam
165. 1:32.14 vilkkuti25
166. 1:32.17 VIBE_ZT
167. 1:35.67 pizzacrust
168. 1:36.32 qT Tp
169. 1:36.61 Alpha cuber
170. 1:36.79 eyeball321
171. 1:36.94 Nayano
172. 1:37.88 OriEy
173. 1:38.92 Mike Hughey
174. 1:39.33 Bogdan
175. 1:39.68 dhafin
176. 1:40.04 Arnav13
177. 1:41.14 Petri Krzywacki
178. 1:41.60 Comvat
179. 1:41.63 CaptainCuber
180. 1:41.64 TheCubingAddict980
181. 1:42.91 Awesomesaucer
182. 1:45.58 sascholeks
183. 1:45.62 2019DWYE01
184. 1:46.97 Hjerpower
185. 1:48.28 ngmh
186. 1:49.98 Billybong378
187. 1:50.25 KingCanyon
188. 1:50.63 Lvl9001Wizard
189. 1:51.07 Jmuncuber
190. 1:51.31 theos
191. 1:51.41 nms777
192. 1:51.61 Cubinwitdapizza
193. 1:52.01 [email protected]
194. 1:52.33 lego303
195. 1:53.00 One Wheel
196. 1:53.01 Aadil- ali
197. 1:53.10 Brayden Adams
198. 1:53.52 PingPongCuber
199. 1:54.13 Schmizee
200. 1:55.77 Axepick06
201. 1:56.39 HooverCuber
202. 2:04.54 KingCobble29
203. 2:05.34 markdlei
204. 2:05.49 MrLunarWolf
205. 2:08.12 BenChristman1
206. 2:12.98 BraydenTheCuber
207. 2:14.26 Lewis
208. 2:14.33 wearephamily1719
209. 2:16.87 Thelegend12
210. 2:23.01 freshcuber.de
211. 2:24.19 Jacck
212. 2:28.13 toinou06cubing
213. 2:35.83 a person
214. 2:39.03 Wabbly
215. 2:42.23 ABadRubiksSolver
216. 2:45.78 MatsBergsten
217. 2:45.84 VTCubers
218. 2:47.78 Jonasrox09
219. 3:14.80 keebruce
220. 3:38.16 goidlon
221. 4:47.95 hollower147



*2-3-4-5 Relay* (134)

1. 1:37.81 jancsi02
2. 1:38.14 cuberkid10
3. 1:44.58 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 1:47.88 Dream Cubing
5. 1:48.34 thecubingwizard
6. 1:51.18 ichcubegern
7. 1:51.55 tJardigradHe
8. 1:52.17 OriginalUsername
9. 1:52.33 Khairur Rachim
10. 1:52.46 Shadowjockey
11. 1:59.41 JoXCuber
12. 2:02.00 Laura
13. 2:04.11 AidanNoogie
14. 2:04.33 arquillian
15. 2:04.79 JackPfeifer
16. 2:05.20 NewoMinx
17. 2:06.76 wuque man
18. 2:07.49 DGCubes
19. 2:07.93 PokeCubes
20. 2:08.17 Valken
21. 2:11.49 RileyN23
22. 2:11.65 Luke Garrett
23. 2:12.04 TheDubDubJr
24. 2:12.36 MCuber
25. 2:13.61 Cheng
26. 2:15.10 Michał Krasowski
27. 2:15.27 HawaiiLife745
28. 2:15.83 dollarstorecubes
29. 2:16.69 boroc226han
30. 2:17.17 Wilhelm
31. 2:18.53 MrKuba600
32. 2:19.03 turtwig
33. 2:19.13 thembldlord
34. 2:20.10 abunickabhi
35. 2:21.13 Torch
36. 2:21.86 CubicPickle
37. 2:23.43 Ontricus
38. 2:23.57 DhruvA
39. 2:24.00 Zeke Mackay
40. 2:24.00 typo56
41. 2:24.50 milo black
42. 2:24.78 V.Kochergin
43. 2:25.34 CubicOreo
44. 2:25.80 Clément B.
45. 2:25.89 Michael DeLaRosa
46. 2:26.49 niclas.mach
47. 2:27.88 MichaelNielsen
48. 2:28.52 BradyCubes08
49. 2:30.40 fun at the joy
50. 2:31.59 nevinscph
51. 2:33.06 nikodem.rudy
52. 2:34.22 riz3ndrr
53. 2:34.53 João Vinicius
54. 2:35.50 Coinman_
55. 2:36.49 Mark Boyanowski
56. 2:37.06 Keroma12
57. 2:38.93 Dylan Swarts
58. 2:39.17 Aleksandar Dukleski
59. 2:40.24 yjko
60. 2:41.10 YouCubing
61. 2:41.14 Fred Lang
62. 2:43.31 xyzzy
63. 2:43.99 begiuli65
64. 2:44.16 colegemuth
65. 2:45.05 m24816
66. 2:45.91 trav1
67. 2:46.18 aaron paskow
68. 2:48.40 BradenTheMagician
69. 2:48.65 PotatoesAreUs
70. 2:49.54 Nutybaconator
71. 2:50.30 Neb
72. 2:52.99 ARandomCuber
73. 2:53.33 Liam Wadek
74. 2:53.86 jake.levine
75. 2:55.64 Allagos
76. 2:57.16 whatshisbucket
77. 2:57.76 swankfukinc
78. 2:58.49 BleachedTurtle
79. 2:58.65 Sub1Hour
80. 2:58.82 Connor Yungbluth
81. 3:02.51 VJW
82. 3:03.76 bacyril
83. 3:05.18 Casper A.
84. 3:05.19 Cooki348
85. 3:08.38 Logan
86. 3:12.50 Rollercoasterben
87. 3:12.60 BiscutDNF
88. 3:14.25 brad711
89. 3:14.48 epride17
90. 3:15.89 RandomPerson84
91. 3:18.47 Natanael
92. 3:18.63 abhijat
93. 3:19.61 Antto Pitkänen
94. 3:22.16 TheodorNordstrand
95. 3:22.88 Infraredlizards
96. 3:29.38 UnknownCanvas
97. 3:30.10 CaptainCuber
98. 3:30.24 John Benwell
99. 3:32.06 [email protected]
100. 3:36.16 Axel Lönnstedt
101. 3:37.71 Cuz Red
102. 3:39.12 Zagros
103. 3:44.84 OriEy
104. 3:44.86 VIBE_ZT
105. 3:46.56 vilkkuti25
106. 3:49.87 Utkarsh Ashar
107. 3:50.10 skewby_cuber
108. 3:50.87 Nayano
109. 3:54.54 d2polld
110. 3:58.16 InlandEmpireCuber
111. 3:59.66 OwenB
112. 4:00.79 Mike Hughey
113. 4:05.95 Hjerpower
114. 4:07.64 Koen van Aller
115. 4:08.63 One Wheel
116. 4:09.80 Ian Pang
117. 4:11.22 tavery343
118. 4:12.59 Petri Krzywacki
119. 4:20.01 theos
120. 4:20.16 Julio974
121. 4:23.77 Jmuncuber
122. 4:40.70 Lvl9001Wizard
123. 4:47.60 PingPongCuber
124. 4:47.98 nms777
125. 5:09.92 BraydenTheCuber
126. 5:15.92 pizzacrust
127. 5:21.96 Brayden Adams
128. 5:22.26 MrLunarWolf
129. 5:24.39 Jacck
130. 5:33.18 BenChristman1
131. 5:52.31 Thelegend12
132. 6:02.94 freshcuber.de
133. 6:47.05 MatsBergsten
134. 10:47.04 hollower147



*2-3-4-5-6 Relay* (63)

1. 3:35.78 Sean Hartman
2. 3:40.78 cuberkid10
3. 3:43.00 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4. 3:51.19 ichcubegern
5. 3:56.18 Shadowjockey
6. 3:57.95 thecubingwizard
7. 4:01.27 OriginalUsername
8. 4:10.92 Laura
9. 4:20.75 NewoMinx
10. 4:22.99 tJardigradHe
11. 4:31.81 JoXCuber
12. 4:54.71 HawaiiLife745
13. 4:56.09 dollarstorecubes
14. 5:02.55 DGCubes
15. 5:02.67 PokeCubes
16. 5:04.67 abunickabhi
17. 5:07.02 thembldlord
18. 5:08.04 CubicPickle
19. 5:08.76 xyzzy
20. 5:10.88 Keroma12
21. 5:20.87 nevinscph
22. 5:22.50 niclas.mach
23. 5:29.32 fun at the joy
24. 5:31.89 João Vinicius
25. 5:40.68 Clément B.
26. 5:41.75 YouCubing
27. 5:43.66 m24816
28. 5:43.90 Cheng
29. 5:45.89 Henry Lipka
30. 5:52.12 boroc226han
31. 5:56.07 begiuli65
32. 5:56.86 Dylan Swarts
33. 5:57.90 bacyril
34. 5:58.34 PotatoesAreUs
35. 6:16.69 Liam Wadek
36. 6:19.00 swankfukinc
37. 6:27.66 Fred Lang
38. 6:30.43 VJW
39. 6:33.61 epride17
40. 6:33.92 Aleksandar Dukleski
41. 6:35.93 ARandomCuber
42. 6:38.46 whatshisbucket
43. 6:45.45 BleachedTurtle
44. 6:48.56 Connor Yungbluth
45. 7:14.72 Sub1Hour
46. 7:22.67 Rollercoasterben
47. 7:30.22 UnknownCanvas
48. 7:36.62 OriEy
49. 8:09.45 Mike Hughey
50. 8:14.42 John Benwell
51. 8:18.65 Nayano
52. 8:32.32 One Wheel
53. 8:33.59 Zagros
54. 8:50.68 Antto Pitkänen
55. 8:51.90 theos
56. 9:04.64 Hjerpower
57. 9:11.59 Petri Krzywacki
58. 9:33.58 InlandEmpireCuber
59. 10:35.22 Jmuncuber
60. 11:18.11 Jacck
61. 12:34.50 PingPongCuber
62. 14:18.03 MatsBergsten
63. 14:31.14 freshcuber.de



*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay* (49)

1. 5:50.76 jancsi02
2. 5:57.70 Dream Cubing
3. 6:38.31 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 6:49.26 ichcubegern
5. 6:57.38 Laura
6. 6:59.63 Shadowjockey
7. 7:09.22 cuberkid10
8. 7:22.06 thecubingwizard
9. 7:27.17 OriginalUsername
10. 7:35.88 NewoMinx
11. 7:44.62 JoXCuber
12. 8:08.50 tJardigradHe
13. 8:16.67 HawaiiLife745
14. 8:49.64 nevinscph
15. 8:51.97 Keroma12
16. 8:57.08 dollarstorecubes
17. 9:05.44 xyzzy
18. 9:10.31 DGCubes
19. 9:10.51 thembldlord
20. 9:39.91 PokeCubes
21. 9:42.44 niclas.mach
22. 9:46.44 bacyril
23. 9:49.06 abunickabhi
24. 9:53.59 Coinman_
25. 10:03.19 YouCubing
26. 10:04.04 João Vinicius
27. 10:11.71 PotatoesAreUs
28. 10:15.51 begiuli65
29. 10:30.33 m24816
30. 10:41.29 Aleksandar Dukleski
31. 11:07.15 Sub1Hour
32. 11:09.66 Liam Wadek
33. 11:25.45 Dylan Swarts
34. 11:27.59 swankfukinc
35. 11:27.98 fun at the joy
36. 11:38.71 V.Kochergin
37. 11:40.22 BleachedTurtle
38. 12:06.83 ARandomCuber
39. 12:07.10 Fred Lang
40. 12:07.53 VJW
41. 13:21.84 OriEy
42. 14:17.26 Rollercoasterben
43. 14:28.30 Mike Hughey
44. 14:37.54 One Wheel
45. 15:18.86 UnknownCanvas
46. 15:32.84 John Benwell
47. 16:11.44 theos
48. 16:34.94 Antto Pitkänen
49. 17:51.39 Petri Krzywacki



*Clock* (111)

1. 4.42 TipsterTrickster
2. 4.63 jaysammey777
3. 5.11 JChambers13


Spoiler



4. 5.15 MartinN13
5. 5.67 Kerry_Creech
6. 5.74 ARandomCuber
7. 6.20 Sean Hartman
7. 6.20 dollarstorecubes
9. 6.24 Underwatercuber
10. 6.30 MattP98
11. 7.05 YouCubing
12. 7.20 arquillian
13. 7.22 Wilhelm
14. 7.42 TheDubDubJr
15. 7.45 JoXCuber
16. 7.46 AdrianCubing
17. 7.50 dat1asiandude
18. 7.58 MCuber
19. 7.67 cuberkid10
20. 7.82 DesertWolf
21. 7.98 Laura
22. 8.03 PotatoesAreUs
23. 8.07 T1_M0
24. 8.14 Immolated-Marmoset
25. 8.15 Rollercoasterben
26. 8.20 BradenTheMagician
27. 8.30 qaz
28. 8.37 trav1
29. 8.39 vedroboev
30. 8.84 thembldlord
31. 8.86 PokeCubes
32. 8.93 typo56
33. 8.97 Magdamini
34. 9.08 Shadowjockey
35. 9.13 Matt Hudon
36. 9.20 Cubeology
37. 9.28 oliviervlcube
38. 9.35 Liam Wadek
39. 9.39 Torch
40. 9.48 Luke Garrett
41. 9.67 NewoMinx
42. 9.73 JackPfeifer
43. 10.02 2017LAMB06
44. 10.07 MichaelNielsen
45. 10.20 OriginalUsername
46. 10.20 parkertrager
47. 10.26 V.Kochergin
48. 10.32 tJardigradHe
49. 10.44 NathanaelCubes
50. 10.58 niclas.mach
51. 10.89 DGCubes
52. 10.98 Michał Krasowski
53. 11.17 AlphaCam625
54. 11.30 mikiwow123
55. 11.31 InlandEmpireCuber
56. 11.35 OJ Cubing
57. 11.64 João Vinicius
57. 11.64 mihnea3000
59. 12.01 ichcubegern
60. 12.18 HawaiiLife745
61. 12.29 Hjerpower
62. 12.39 JakubDrobny
63. 12.41 Parke187
64. 12.44 NoProblemCubing
65. 12.50 epride17
66. 12.58 revaldoah
67. 12.64 VIBE_ZT
68. 12.76 RyuKagamine
69. 12.94 Rubiksdude4144
70. 13.39 jackeyguy
71. 13.98 remopihel
72. 14.00 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
73. 14.12 Bubbagrub
74. 14.19 Antto Pitkänen
75. 14.31 Dylan is nub
76. 14.59 elimescube
77. 14.80 Fred Lang
78. 14.95 Alpha cuber
79. 14.99 weatherman223
80. 15.20 CubicOreo
81. 15.35 Mike Hughey
82. 15.52 fun at the joy
83. 15.75 Neb
84. 16.26 boroc226han
85. 16.62 Dream Cubing
86. 16.63 swankfukinc
87. 17.64 brad711
88. 17.99 Trig0n
89. 18.05 freshcuber.de
90. 18.19 abhijat
91. 18.67 Logan
92. 21.39 Zeke Mackay
93. 21.44 nevinscph
94. 21.69 Nutybaconator
95. 22.00 Sub1Hour
96. 22.50 Foreright
97. 23.83 Julio974
98. 24.69 m24816
99. 26.57 Alea
100. 28.18 PingPongCuber
101. 28.18 hotufos
102. 29.36 John Benwell
103. 29.90 Koen van Aller
104. 30.02 xyzzy
105. 30.28 Brayden Adams
106. 30.57 Henry Lipka
107. 31.39 [email protected]
108. 31.95 One Wheel
109. 39.00 UnknownCuber
110. 44.88 Jmuncuber
111. 1:01.62 skewber10



*Megaminx* (149)

1. 38.39 Cuberstache
2. 43.02 AidanNoogie
3. 47.26 Magdamini


Spoiler



4. 47.41 thecubingwizard
5. 48.79 NewoMinx
6. 52.00 Sean Hartman
7. 52.08 Khairur Rachim
8. 53.03 arquillian
9. 53.14 JakubDrobny
10. 53.50 Laura
11. 53.75 whatshisbucket
12. 55.30 GenTheThief
13. 56.29 MCuber
14. 56.82 tJardigradHe
15. 56.97 MegaminxMan
16. 57.56 dat1asiandude
17. 57.60 jaysammey777
18. 57.93 cuberkid10
19. 58.38 OriginalUsername
20. 59.10 Dream Cubing
21. 1:00.42 V.Kochergin
22. 1:00.46 JackPfeifer
23. 1:00.87 DGCubes
24. 1:01.27 DhruvA
25. 1:01.49 MrKuba600
26. 1:02.19 jancsi02
27. 1:02.80 wuque man
28. 1:03.39 Michał Krasowski
29. 1:03.58 HawaiiLife745
30. 1:03.68 CubicOreo
31. 1:04.79 ichcubegern
32. 1:05.10 Helmer Ewert
33. 1:05.62 Luke Garrett
34. 1:06.73 Shadowjockey
35. 1:07.72 TipsterTrickster
36. 1:09.73 G2013
37. 1:09.80 JoXCuber
38. 1:10.02 trav1
39. 1:10.06 Clément B.
40. 1:12.29 dollarstorecubes
41. 1:12.58 Wilhelm
42. 1:13.03 Fred Lang
43. 1:13.07 YouCubing
44. 1:13.18 BradenTheMagician
45. 1:13.64 PokeCubes
46. 1:14.24 Legomanz
47. 1:14.27 jackeyguy
48. 1:17.61 Keroma12
49. 1:18.08 MichaelNielsen
50. 1:18.30 Turkey vld
51. 1:18.68 2016LAIL01
52. 1:18.72 typo56
53. 1:20.72 begiuli65
54. 1:22.44 milo black
55. 1:22.47 ARandomCuber
56. 1:22.68 Valken
57. 1:24.26 Nutybaconator
58. 1:24.31 MattP98
59. 1:24.48 audiophile121
60. 1:24.59 abhijat
61. 1:24.64 NathanaelCubes
62. 1:24.70 xyzzy
63. 1:25.40 niclas.mach
64. 1:25.59 tavery343
65. 1:26.18 Aleksandar Dukleski
66. 1:26.53 Mcuber5
67. 1:26.96 Cooki348
68. 1:26.97 Axel Lönnstedt
69. 1:27.67 Zeke Mackay
70. 1:28.14 colegemuth
71. 1:28.39 BradyCubes08
72. 1:28.59 Coneman
73. 1:29.14 AlphaCam625
74. 1:29.35 Cuz Red
75. 1:29.41 Logan
76. 1:30.40 swankfukinc
77. 1:30.70 Manatee 10235
78. 1:31.18 Keenan Johnson
79. 1:31.23 thembldlord
80. 1:31.28 João Vinicius
81. 1:31.49 bacyril
82. 1:31.49 MartinN13
83. 1:31.94 Neb
84. 1:32.25 Marcus Siu
85. 1:33.01 T1_M0
86. 1:33.54 TheNoobCuber
87. 1:33.59 Coinman_
88. 1:34.00 epride17
89. 1:34.17 m24816
90. 1:35.28 YoniStrass
91. 1:35.29 BleachedTurtle
92. 1:35.94 turtwig
93. 1:37.10 Kerry_Creech
94. 1:37.32 sigalig
95. 1:37.77 nevinscph
96. 1:38.38 CubicPickle
97. 1:39.09 Sub1Hour
98. 1:39.22 Immolated-Marmoset
99. 1:39.50 aaron paskow
100. 1:39.78 boroc226han
101. 1:39.89 TheodorNordstrand
101. 1:39.89 abunickabhi
103. 1:40.28 nms777
104. 1:41.84 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
105. 1:42.33 Toothcraver55
106. 1:43.06 Trig0n
107. 1:43.49 Antto Pitkänen
108. 1:45.60 Abhi
109. 1:45.99 remopihel
110. 1:46.29 TheCube4226
111. 1:46.85 Connor Yungbluth
112. 1:47.02 fun at the joy
113. 1:47.80 Cheng
114. 1:51.93 DesertWolf
115. 1:53.33 jake.levine
116. 1:55.75 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
117. 1:56.66 OJ Cubing
118. 1:57.44 Rollercoasterben
119. 1:58.05 Dylan Swarts
120. 2:03.20 Jmuncuber
121. 2:04.12 Koen van Aller
122. 2:04.32 SpiFunTastic
123. 2:04.84 20luky3
124. 2:05.80 BiscutDNF
125. 2:06.64 VIBE_ZT
126. 2:08.53 topppits
127. 2:08.95 Natanael
128. 2:09.05 Infraredlizards
129. 2:10.15 Mike Hughey
130. 2:10.48 Lewis
131. 2:11.52 Glomnipotent
132. 2:13.12 Julio974
133. 2:18.70 Liam Wadek
134. 2:20.04 Petri Krzywacki
135. 2:20.07 InlandEmpireCuber
136. 2:29.67 VJW
137. 2:31.70 PingPongCuber
138. 2:34.89 Brayden Adams
139. 2:37.92 UnknownCanvas
140. 2:42.27 theos
141. 2:42.58 One Wheel
142. 2:43.47 [email protected]
143. 2:44.05 dhafin
144. 2:45.75 Alpha cuber
145. 3:01.40 John Benwell
146. 3:11.16 BenChristman1
147. 3:11.87 Billybong378
148. 3:31.16 SpartanSailor
149. 3:43.16 freshcuber.de



*Pyraminx* (285)

1. 2.01 MichaelNielsen
2. 2.13 tJardigradHe
3. 2.16 Pyra42


Spoiler



4. 2.31 MrKuba600
5. 2.33 parkertrager
6. 2.34 DGCubes
7. 2.34 Alexis1011
8. 2.40 aaron paskow
9. 2.43 Sameer Aggarwal
10. 2.47 Toothcraver55
11. 2.50 Magdamini
12. 2.53 Ghost Cuber
13. 2.54 Kerry_Creech
14. 2.60 SimonK
15. 2.62 Ontricus
16. 2.64 JMHCubed
17. 2.69 Dylan is nub
18. 2.72 JakubDrobny
19. 2.74 Cooki348
20. 2.78 NoProblemCubing
21. 2.83 jason3141
22. 2.84 DailyCuber
23. 2.89 Chris Van Der Brink
24. 2.89 milo black
25. 2.90 lejitcuber
26. 2.91 THowlett
27. 2.94 oliviervlcube
28. 2.97 SpiFunTastic
29. 3.06 2016LAIL01
30. 3.07 Sean Hartman
31. 3.08 Varun Mohanraj
32. 3.10 JackPfeifer
33. 3.15 KingCobble29
34. 3.15 Zac04attack
35. 3.16 TipsterTrickster
36. 3.17 Helmer Ewert
37. 3.18 MartinN13
38. 3.23 Abhi
39. 3.25 MLGCubez
40. 3.29 MCuber
41. 3.33 BradenTheMagician
42. 3.33 Trig0n
43. 3.38 Awder
44. 3.40 dat1asiandude
45. 3.41 Logan
46. 3.42 Cheng
47. 3.50 asacuber
48. 3.58 Cubeology
49. 3.61 mihnea3000
50. 3.64 BradyCubes08
51. 3.64 thecubingwizard
52. 3.67 thembldlord
52. 3.67 JoXCuber
54. 3.71 T1_M0
55. 3.75 OriginalUsername
56. 3.83 jaysammey777
57. 3.89 CubicOreo
58. 3.92 remopihel
59. 3.94 niclas.mach
60. 4.00 whatshisbucket
61. 4.13 NathanaelCubes
62. 4.14 NewoMinx
63. 4.16 DhruvA
64. 4.17 EdubCubes
65. 4.18 Luke Garrett
66. 4.19 Coneman
66. 4.19 Sowrduk
68. 4.19 PokeCubes
69. 4.21 João Vinicius
70. 4.22 typo56
71. 4.23 Cuz Red
72. 4.25 David ep
73. 4.27 V.Kochergin
74. 4.29 Turkey vld
75. 4.32 cuberkid10
76. 4.32 TheDubDubJr
77. 4.34 Liam Wadek
78. 4.34 RileyN23
79. 4.36 Zeke Mackay
80. 4.37 vedroboev
81. 4.39 Marcus Siu
82. 4.41 UnknownCanvas
83. 4.43 Richie72
84. 4.44 redoxxy
84. 4.44 YouCubing
86. 4.44 CubingwithChris
87. 4.45 Shadowjockey
88. 4.48 ichcubegern
89. 4.56 Billybong378
90. 4.57 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
91. 4.59 AlphaCam625
92. 4.62 cubeshepherd
93. 4.64 Parke187
94. 4.65 MTOBEIYF
95. 4.65 Torch
96. 4.65 arquillian
97. 4.67 Nicos
98. 4.72 begiuli65
99. 4.72 Color Cuber
100. 4.90 trav1
101. 4.91 HawaiiLife745
102. 4.93 leomannen
103. 4.93 Janav Gupta
104. 4.95 dollarstorecubes
105. 4.95 Mateusz Kozioł
106. 4.96 jancsi02
107. 4.97 smackbadatskewb
108. 4.98 wuque man
109. 4.99 [email protected]
110. 5.02 MattP98
111. 5.02 bennettstouder
112. 5.05 Laura
113. 5.06 Neb
114. 5.07 boroc226han
115. 5.11 skewber10
116. 5.22 ExultantCarn
117. 5.23 Wilhelm
118. 5.25 Michał Krasowski
119. 5.35 InlandEmpireCuber
120. 5.38 Nihahhat
121. 5.41 riz3ndrr
122. 5.44 Keenan Johnson
123. 5.51 nikodem.rudy
124. 5.52 turtwig
125. 5.52 taco_schell
126. 5.60 TheodorNordstrand
127. 5.63 GTGil
128. 5.63 Emir Yusuf
129. 5.64 cuber-26
130. 5.65 Sub1Hour
131. 5.66 qwer13
132. 5.66 Connor Yungbluth
133. 5.69 OwenB
134. 5.71 DesertWolf
135. 5.72 VIBE_ZT
136. 5.72 Nutybaconator
137. 5.79 Dream Cubing
138. 5.79 Legomanz
139. 5.84 bacyril
140. 5.84 2017LAMB06
141. 5.90 Rubiksdude4144
142. 5.92 Utkarsh Ashar
143. 5.96 Elf
143. 5.96 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
145. 5.97 leudcfa
146. 6.01 TheNoobCuber
147. 6.05 u Cube
148. 6.12 CaptainCuber
149. 6.12 RandomPerson84
150. 6.18 Rollercoasterben
151. 6.18 Antto Pitkänen
152. 6.19 Brayden Adams
153. 6.19 BleachedTurtle
154. 6.24 Manatee 10235
155. 6.31 fun at the joy
156. 6.31 oskarinn
157. 6.36 [email protected]
158. 6.50 G2013
158. 6.50 AidanNoogie
160. 6.55 tigermaxi
161. 6.57 AdrianCubing
162. 6.58 Natanael
163. 6.62 Julio974
164. 6.64 george dunners
165. 6.64 ARandomCuber
166. 6.68 yudo.r
167. 6.83 Kylegadj
168. 6.83 Aleksandar Dukleski
169. 6.85 Mcuber5
170. 6.85 2018JAIN01
171. 6.89 Underwatercuber
172. 6.94 Dylan Swarts
173. 6.95 Isaac Latta
174. 6.98 Immolated-Marmoset
175. 6.99 zhata
176. 7.01 Clément B.
177. 7.04 abunickabhi
178. 7.08 ABadRubiksSolver
179. 7.12 BraydenTheCuber
180. 7.13 Koen van Aller
181. 7.15 Angry_Mob
182. 7.24 jvier
183. 7.24 YoniStrass
184. 7.25 Infraredlizards
185. 7.27 qaz
186. 7.30 abhijat
187. 7.35 weatherman223
188. 7.40 theos
189. 7.42 Alpha cuber
190. 7.42 PingPongCuber
191. 7.45 LoiteringCuber
192. 7.51 MJCuber05
193. 7.57 skewby_cuber
194. 7.58 Axel Lönnstedt
195. 7.66 jackeyguy
196. 7.68 yjko
197. 7.69 Caleb Arnette
198. 7.69 tavery343
199. 7.70 ProStar
200. 7.72 VJW
201. 7.81 Lewis
202. 7.92 [email protected]
203. 7.92 Fred Lang
204. 7.97 swankfukinc
205. 7.99 Axepick06
206. 8.26 Michael DeLaRosa
207. 8.32 epride17
208. 8.33 Glomnipotent
209. 8.34 monstercuber
210. 8.35 Bogdan
211. 8.39 goidlon
212. 8.40 Kit Clement
213. 8.46 RapsinSix
214. 8.47 hotufos
215. 8.47 wearephamily1719
216. 8.49 Keroma12
217. 8.61 Last Layer King
218. 8.61 topppits
219. 8.70 vilkkuti25
220. 8.79 TheCubingAddict980
221. 8.84 Iconic cuber
222. 8.99 dschieses
223. 9.05 Caleb/spooderskewb
224. 9.09 Cubinwitdapizza
225. 9.25 Mike Hughey
226. 9.26 brad711
227. 9.30 a person
228. 9.35 m24816
229. 9.35 Rocketcubing
230. 9.38 Valken
231. 9.43 sascholeks
232. 9.45 nms777
233. 9.46 Matthew d
234. 9.47 eyeball321
235. 9.54 OJ Cubing
236. 9.63 oliver sitja sichel
237. 9.65 BiscutDNF
238. 9.83 Comvat
239. 9.87 Henry Lipka
240. 9.94 Hjerpower
241. 10.01 Jmuncuber
242. 10.03 The Cubing Fanatic
243. 10.04 B-cubes
244. 10.08 Jonasrox09
245. 10.14 CubicPickle
246. 10.18 Casper A.
247. 10.23 d2polld
248. 10.37 Myko
249. 10.40 Aadil- ali
250. 10.51 HooverCuber
251. 10.54 BenChristman1
252. 10.61 yovliporat
253. 10.73 Lvl9001Wizard
254. 10.83 2019DWYE01
255. 10.89 pizzacrust
256. 10.94 DonovanTheCool
257. 10.99 qT Tp
258. 11.04 Ian Pang
259. 11.09 Juicejam
260. 11.22 Thelegend12
261. 11.37 TheCube4226
262. 11.57 ngmh
263. 11.89 Jacck
264. 12.11 OriEy
265. 12.11 Nard Cubes
266. 12.25 toinou06cubing
267. 12.26 colegemuth
268. 12.38 Zagros
269. 12.40 Matt Hudon
270. 12.45 MrLunarWolf
271. 12.84 nevinscph
272. 12.85 [email protected]
273. 12.98 freshcuber.de
274. 13.14 John Benwell
275. 13.21 UnknownCuber
276. 13.45 jake.levine
277. 13.52 xyzzy
278. 13.87 ImmolatedMarmoset
279. 14.60 Nayano
280. 15.08 Poketube6681
281. 16.84 Kal-Flo
282. 17.14 Petri Krzywacki
283. 17.46 keebruce
284. 17.91 S.S.STAR
285. 18.21 One Wheel



*Square-1* (195)

1. 6.89 Michał Krasowski
2. 7.41 Helmer Ewert
3. 7.50 jackeyguy


Spoiler



4. 7.51 BenGotts
5. 8.07 David ep
6. 8.10 JackPfeifer
7. 8.11 Sameer Aggarwal
8. 8.27 Sixstringcal
9. 8.30 PokeCubes
10. 8.84 Tommy Kiprillis
11. 9.44 thecubingwizard
12. 9.46 Marcus Siu
13. 9.53 dat1asiandude
14. 9.68 Shadowjockey
15. 10.78 Zach Clark
16. 10.80 MLGCubez
17. 10.97 speedcuber71
18. 10.99 TipsterTrickster
19. 11.21 BradyCubes08
20. 11.27 GTGil
21. 11.60 Kylegadj
22. 11.62 cuberkid10
23. 11.66 DesertWolf
24. 12.07 tJardigradHe
25. 12.12 Sean Hartman
26. 12.27 YouCubing
27. 12.38 Clément B.
28. 12.40 Dylan is nub
29. 12.57 MrKuba600
30. 12.59 Zeke Mackay
31. 12.71 Rollercoasterben
32. 12.83 ichcubegern
33. 13.12 asacuber
34. 13.13 Kerry_Creech
35. 13.17 AidanNoogie
36. 13.29 BradenTheMagician
37. 13.44 Sub1Hour
38. 13.49 skewber10
39. 13.56 Sowrduk
40. 13.62 typo56
41. 13.69 arquillian
42. 13.72 NewoMinx
43. 13.78 Wilhelm
44. 13.79 thembldlord
45. 13.83 Luke Garrett
46. 13.88 riz3ndrr
47. 13.91 MichaelNielsen
48. 13.95 Andrew_Rizo
49. 14.22 MCuber
50. 14.59 sigalig
51. 14.75 JoXCuber
52. 14.77 milo black
52. 14.77 RileyN23
54. 15.08 Connor Yungbluth
55. 15.10 trav1
56. 15.17 SimonK
57. 15.18 Magdamini
58. 15.22 JakubDrobny
59. 15.24 Cubeology
60. 15.33 Coneman
61. 15.36 parkertrager
62. 15.47 jancsi02
63. 15.65 OwenB
64. 15.71 leomannen
65. 15.76 leudcfa
66. 15.91 DGCubes
67. 16.02 TheDubDubJr
68. 16.37 OriginalUsername
69. 16.57 AlphaCam625
70. 17.17 HawaiiLife745
71. 17.32 Turkey vld
72. 17.48 Keenan Johnson
73. 17.62 ExultantCarn
74. 17.65 boroc226han
75. 17.67 MattP98
76. 17.83 mihnea3000
77. 17.97 Underwatercuber
78. 18.04 Nihahhat
79. 18.26 jaysammey777
80. 18.28 Laura
81. 18.55 Torch
82. 18.88 remopihel
83. 18.91 Logan
84. 19.07 João Vinicius
85. 19.08 CubingwithChris
86. 19.32 NathanaelCubes
87. 19.43 smackbadatskewb
88. 19.79 niclas.mach
89. 19.82 Antto Pitkänen
90. 19.98 MTOBEIYF
91. 20.16 Dream Cubing
92. 20.20 S.S.STAR
93. 20.70 Richie72
94. 20.87 T1_M0
95. 20.92 Rubiksdude4144
96. 20.95 Immolated-Marmoset
97. 21.13 turtwig
98. 21.63 VIBE_ZT
99. 21.69 CubicOreo
100. 21.71 bennettstouder
101. 21.77 ThatLucas
102. 22.04 CraZZ CFOP
103. 22.05 Mcuber5
104. 22.17 OJ Cubing
105. 22.46 2017LAMB06
106. 22.57 Ontricus
107. 22.72 Valken
108. 23.10 Kit Clement
109. 23.11 redoxxy
110. 23.13 whatshisbucket
111. 24.42 TheNoobCuber
112. 24.85 Toothcraver55
113. 25.19 Trig0n
114. 25.20 Infraredlizards
115. 25.34 weatherman223
116. 25.39 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
117. 25.43 cubeshepherd
118. 25.51 abhijat
119. 25.74 monstercuber
120. 25.77 Nicos
121. 26.02 2016LAIL01
122. 26.40 Fred Lang
123. 26.51 Comvat
124. 26.82 BleachedTurtle
125. 27.40 jvier
126. 27.43 fun at the joy
127. 28.06 theos
128. 28.37 dollarstorecubes
129. 28.59 VJW
130. 29.37 MartinN13
131. 29.72 Natanael
132. 30.34 Neb
133. 30.45 Liam Wadek
134. 30.69 NoProblemCubing
135. 31.21 bacyril
136. 31.40 buzzteam4
137. 31.73 CubicPickle
138. 31.76 The Cubing Fanatic
139. 31.89 skewby_cuber
140. 31.96 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
141. 32.31 BraydenTheCuber
142. 32.34 Schmizee
143. 32.78 yjko
144. 32.99 Brayden Adams
145. 33.21 begiuli65
146. 33.31 Hjerpower
147. 33.60 Julio974
148. 34.10 Michael DeLaRosa
149. 34.41 Lvl9001Wizard
150. 34.59 Mike Hughey
151. 34.91 DonovanTheCool
152. 35.11 PingPongCuber
153. 35.54 Nutybaconator
154. 35.99 Bubbagrub
155. 36.26 BiscutDNF
156. 36.45 Cubinwitdapizza
157. 36.56 Bogdan
158. 36.69 Manatee 10235
159. 37.02 tavery343
160. 37.79 Elf
161. 38.02 Alpha cuber
162. 39.20 pizzacrust
163. 40.35 Isaac Latta
164. 40.55 Alea
165. 40.58 ngmh
166. 40.64 ARandomCuber
167. 40.82 Parke187
168. 41.54 dhafin
169. 41.95 Dylan Swarts
170. 43.20 SpiFunTastic
171. 43.89 RyuKagamine
172. 44.36 Ian Pang
173. 44.59 Lewis
174. 45.21 TheodorNordstrand
175. 46.32 abunickabhi
176. 46.36 Glomnipotent
177. 46.95 m24816
178. 47.00 InlandEmpireCuber
179. 47.11 markdlei
180. 49.19 Koen van Aller
181. 49.64 Billybong378
182. 51.83 taco_schell
183. 51.96 nevinscph
184. 53.72 One Wheel
185. 54.06 Axel Lönnstedt
186. 54.32 Juicejam
187. 57.37 swankfukinc
188. 1:01.55 eyeball321
189. 1:03.08 Jacck
190. 1:03.72 Thelegend12
191. 1:08.33 BenChristman1
192. 1:08.97 [email protected]
193. 1:26.52 Jmuncuber
194. 2:14.58 MJCuber05
195. 2:16.87 nms777



*Skewb* (276)

1. 2.21 RileyN23
2. 2.30 milo black
3. 2.58 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4. 2.59 BradyCubes08
5. 2.67 Michał Krasowski
6. 2.68 Cubeology
7. 2.69 asacuber
8. 2.72 SimonK
9. 2.84 riz3ndrr
10. 2.92 JMHCubed
11. 3.01 TipsterTrickster
12. 3.01 johnstond
13. 3.02 [email protected]
14. 3.07 sascholeks
15. 3.10 MrKuba600
16. 3.17 Isaac Latta
17. 3.21 parkertrager
18. 3.24 hopelessdove
19. 3.26 MichaelNielsen
20. 3.27 Sean Hartman
21. 3.30 Magdamini
22. 3.32 tJardigradHe
23. 3.41 JackPfeifer
24. 3.41 Metallic Silver
25. 3.43 Dylan is nub
26. 3.51 OriginalUsername
27. 3.53 NewoMinx
28. 3.58 DhruvA
29. 3.60 bhoffman492
30. 3.65 Color Cuber
31. 3.76 MLGCubez
32. 3.85 Nihahhat
33. 3.85 Coneman
34. 3.86 Kylegadj
35. 3.92 João Vinicius
36. 3.93 Caleb Arnette
37. 3.95 AlphaCam625
38. 3.98 aaron paskow
39. 4.01 Legomanz
40. 4.07 dat1asiandude
41. 4.18 DailyCuber
41. 4.18 Sameer Aggarwal
43. 4.24 d2polld
44. 4.31 typo56
45. 4.34 jaysammey777
46. 4.35 Helmer Ewert
47. 4.35 MattP98
48. 4.41 CubicOreo
49. 4.41 Toothcraver55
50. 4.41 Caleb/spooderskewb
51. 4.42 Wilhelm
52. 4.45 NathanaelCubes
53. 4.45 MCuber
54. 4.48 thecubingwizard
55. 4.51 Luke Garrett
56. 4.60 Kerry_Creech
57. 4.63 Mbozcan
58. 4.63 Antto Pitkänen
59. 4.65 Marcus Siu
60. 4.66 CubingwithChris
61. 4.68 boroc226han
62. 4.69 trav1
63. 4.69 2016LAIL01
64. 4.70 TheDubDubJr
65. 4.71 u Cube
66. 4.72 ichcubegern
67. 4.74 Immolated-Marmoset
68. 4.76 Zeke Mackay
69. 4.78 DGCubes
70. 4.84 mikiwow123
71. 4.86 VIBE_ZT
72. 4.90 HawaiiLife745
73. 4.92 MartinN13
74. 4.94 Trig0n
75. 4.99 cuberkid10
76. 5.05 remopihel
77. 5.06 arquillian
78. 5.06 weatherman223
79. 5.10 DesertWolf
80. 5.12 cubeshepherd
81. 5.14 leomannen
82. 5.15 Alpha cuber
83. 5.16 V.Kochergin
84. 5.16 Rollercoasterben
85. 5.19 vedroboev
86. 5.20 Shadowjockey
87. 5.20 JakubDrobny
88. 5.22 tigermaxi
89. 5.22 mihnea3000
90. 5.24 smackbadatskewb
91. 5.25 Logan
92. 5.28 oliviervlcube
93. 5.28 Parke187
94. 5.30 PokeCubes
95. 5.30 hotufos
96. 5.31 Dream Cubing
97. 5.35 YouCubing
98. 5.38 Julio974
99. 5.41 Aleksandar Dukleski
100. 5.43 thembldlord
101. 5.44 EdubCubes
102. 5.48 PlatonCuber
103. 5.50 Laura
104. 5.52 JoXCuber
105. 5.53 BradenTheMagician
106. 5.60 MTOBEIYF
107. 5.62 Zac04attack
108. 5.64 Nutybaconator
109. 5.66 Richie72
110. 5.66 niclas.mach
111. 5.67 epride17
112. 5.68 Hjerpower
113. 5.70 AidanNoogie
114. 5.83 TomTheCuber101
115. 5.89 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
116. 5.92 taco_schell
117. 5.98 BleachedTurtle
118. 6.00 Sub1Hour
119. 6.02 2017LAMB06
120. 6.03 Rubiksdude4144
121. 6.04 Alexis1011
122. 6.06 Turkey vld
123. 6.07 TheodorNordstrand
124. 6.14 BiscutDNF
125. 6.16 Mateusz Kozioł
126. 6.17 Ontricus
127. 6.19 Sowrduk
128. 6.23 oskarinn
129. 6.24 Elf
130. 6.37 whatshisbucket
131. 6.45 capcubeing
132. 6.53 OwenB
133. 6.56 Torch
134. 6.62 fun at the joy
135. 6.71 Neb
136. 6.74 Connor Yungbluth
137. 6.82 turtwig
138. 6.85 dollarstorecubes
139. 6.85 qaz
140. 6.89 Chris Van Der Brink
141. 6.94 Comvat
142. 6.96 skewber10
143. 7.04 [email protected]
144. 7.05 savagecabbage1928
145. 7.06 Kit Clement
146. 7.07 T1_M0
147. 7.07 G2013
148. 7.15 Keenan Johnson
149. 7.15 redoxxy
150. 7.16 eyeball321
151. 7.18 Fred Lang
152. 7.27 GTGil
153. 7.27 Billybong378
154. 7.30 jackeyguy
155. 7.31 Allagos
156. 7.33 Bubbagrub
157. 7.37 CubicPickle
158. 7.38 SpiFunTastic
158. 7.38 qwer13
160. 7.43 ARandomCuber
161. 7.44 Dylan Swarts
162. 7.47 brad711
163. 7.48 jancsi02
164. 7.51 Abhi
165. 7.60 dschieses
166. 7.72 PotatoesAreUs
167. 7.83 bennettstouder
168. 7.83 Keroma12
169. 7.86 Bogdan
170. 7.88 InlandEmpireCuber
171. 7.93 Mcuber5
172. 7.94 OJ Cubing
173. 7.96 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
174. 8.00 pizzacrust
175. 8.05 Angry_Mob
176. 8.17 sigalig
177. 8.25 MrLunarWolf
178. 8.34 Utkarsh Ashar
179. 8.36 TheKravCuber
180. 8.39 skewby_cuber
181. 8.40 ExultantCarn
182. 8.47 [email protected]
183. 8.49 Quber43
184. 8.52 bacyril
185. 8.53 MJCuber05
186. 8.54 2018JAIN01
187. 8.60 Underwatercuber
188. 8.61 nikodem.rudy
189. 8.67 Axel Lönnstedt
190. 8.70 Liam Wadek
191. 8.74 Infraredlizards
192. 8.76 Wriiglly
193. 8.76 Cheng
194. 8.78 oliver sitja sichel
195. 8.78 RapsinSix
196. 8.80 abunickabhi
197. 8.81 Cuz Red
198. 8.82 Cooki348
199. 8.91 Poketube6681
200. 8.93 Juicejam
201. 8.94 yovliporat
202. 8.98 wuque man
203. 8.99 WoowyBaby
204. 9.00 Natanael
205. 9.06 Schmizee
206. 9.06 topppits
207. 9.07 Manatee 10235
208. 9.08 danvie
209. 9.12 Michael DeLaRosa
210. 9.17 m24816
211. 9.20 Pyra42
212. 9.35 vilkkuti25
213. 9.43 theos
214. 9.45 UnknownCanvas
215. 9.63 swankfukinc
216. 9.73 Coinman_
217. 9.73 xyzzy
218. 9.80 Alea
219. 9.82 KingCanyon
220. 9.92 ngmh
221. 10.15 Axepick06
222. 10.15 Koen van Aller
223. 10.18 angry broom
224. 10.28 Henry Lipka
225. 10.43 HooverCuber
226. 10.48 begiuli65
227. 10.53 Mikikajek
228. 10.65 Lvl9001Wizard
229. 10.73 Janav Gupta
230. 10.90 Matthew d
231. 11.01 Mike Hughey
231. 11.01 YoniStrass
233. 11.18 Thelegend12
234. 11.23 colegemuth
235. 11.40 John Benwell
236. 11.43 Nayano
237. 11.44 abhijat
238. 11.49 Moreno van Rooijen
239. 11.57 SpartanSailor
240. 11.69 ABadRubiksSolver
241. 11.91 ImmolatedMarmoset
242. 11.96 PingPongCuber
243. 12.00 Valken
244. 12.09 [email protected]
245. 12.50 Lewis
246. 12.70 Nard Cubes
247. 13.04 RyuKagamine
248. 13.07 DonovanTheCool
249. 13.46 Rocketcubing
250. 13.63 wearephamily1719
251. 13.78 Cubinwitdapizza
252. 14.06 TheCubingAddict980
253. 14.15 Brayden Adams
254. 14.21 Jmuncuber
255. 14.50 S.S.STAR
256. 14.54 elimescube
257. 14.70 Zagros
258. 14.95 BraydenTheCuber
259. 15.32 Jonasrox09
260. 15.33 BenChristman1
261. 15.96 a person
262. 15.96 qT Tp
263. 16.21 Jacck
264. 16.79 UnknownCuber
265. 17.05 Glomnipotent
266. 17.06 toinou06cubing
267. 17.48 nevinscph
268. 17.55 freshcuber.de
269. 18.36 iLarryTheOneLung
270. 18.80 goidlon
271. 18.87 ProStar
272. 19.01 keebruce
273. 20.10 nms777
274. 23.99 Petri Krzywacki
275. 24.23 MatsBergsten
276. 33.42 One Wheel



*Kilominx* (56)

1. 18.69 jaysammey777
2. 21.42 NewoMinx
3. 25.21 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4. 25.23 cubeshepherd
5. 25.60 DGCubes
6. 26.31 CubicOreo
7. 26.54 OriginalUsername
8. 27.25 ichcubegern
9. 28.17 MrKuba600
10. 28.96 milo black
11. 29.42 Logan
12. 31.92 Dream Cubing
13. 31.94 colegemuth
14. 32.07 Zeke Mackay
15. 33.76 YouCubing
16. 34.28 dollarstorecubes
17. 35.53 Turkey vld
18. 36.73 xyzzy
19. 37.02 MCuber
20. 37.21 abunickabhi
21. 37.50 TipsterTrickster
22. 38.15 Shadowjockey
23. 38.20 Infraredlizards
24. 38.24 Fred Lang
25. 38.39 Wilhelm
26. 39.22 begiuli65
27. 41.71 nms777
28. 42.11 PokeCubes
29. 42.68 Sub1Hour
30. 43.69 Natanael
31. 44.36 tJardigradHe
32. 45.58 Cubeology
33. 45.98 TheNoobCuber
34. 46.25 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
35. 46.37 Billybong378
36. 46.64 Neb
37. 47.45 tavery343
38. 47.75 Axel Lönnstedt
39. 47.94 Julio974
40. 48.09 NathanaelCubes
41. 48.48 João Vinicius
42. 48.59 VIBE_ZT
43. 49.22 BleachedTurtle
44. 49.66 m24816
45. 50.06 thembldlord
46. 52.76 swankfukinc
47. 56.49 niclas.mach
48. 56.81 Mike Hughey
49. 58.24 PingPongCuber
50. 1:04.56 Dylan Swarts
51. 1:05.55 Liam Wadek
52. 1:07.44 Kerry_Creech
53. 1:10.54 [email protected]
54. 1:16.76 InlandEmpireCuber
55. 1:22.24 Petri Krzywacki
56. 9:09.97 Jacck



*Mini Guildford* (63)

1. 3:35.73 Sean Hartman
2. 3:37.25 cuberkid10
3. 3:48.45 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4. 3:52.33 NewoMinx
5. 4:00.86 OriginalUsername
6. 4:04.40 Laura
7. 4:04.70 Magdamini
8. 4:12.65 Shadowjockey
9. 4:15.90 ichcubegern
10. 4:16.92 jaysammey777
11. 4:21.62 jancsi02
12. 4:27.22 arquillian
13. 4:27.55 JoXCuber
14. 4:33.67 TipsterTrickster
15. 4:37.43 Luke Garrett
16. 4:39.15 Wilhelm
17. 4:40.35 MCuber
18. 4:44.34 BradyCubes08
19. 4:46.44 HawaiiLife745
20. 4:50.06 dollarstorecubes
21. 4:56.09 PokeCubes
22. 5:01.41 CubicOreo
23. 5:07.65 MichaelNielsen
24. 5:08.29 BradenTheMagician
25. 5:08.56 thembldlord
26. 5:15.99 niclas.mach
27. 5:18.84 YouCubing
28. 5:26.87 Ontricus
29. 5:29.42 Zeke Mackay
30. 5:32.52 João Vinicius
31. 5:34.29 boroc226han
32. 5:54.01 aaron paskow
33. 5:55.21 fun at the joy
34. 5:56.97 MattP98
35. 6:05.24 swankfukinc
36. 6:12.80 ARandomCuber
37. 6:25.60 Neb
38. 6:26.71 Fred Lang
39. 6:33.67 skewber10
40. 6:37.96 abunickabhi
41. 6:38.39 OJ Cubing
42. 6:40.00 abhijat
43. 6:52.25 m24816
44. 6:55.68 PotatoesAreUs
45. 6:59.61 Sub1Hour
46. 7:01.24 Rollercoasterben
47. 7:03.78 riz3ndrr
48. 7:04.52 DesertWolf
49. 7:09.46 Antto Pitkänen
50. 7:23.74 Liam Wadek
51. 7:30.24 epride17
52. 8:27.19 InlandEmpireCuber
53. 8:37.84 VIBE_ZT
54. 8:51.28 Mike Hughey
55. 9:08.41 vilkkuti25
56. 9:24.51 Hjerpower
57. 9:24.69 Julio974
58. 9:56.01 Koen van Aller
59. 10:01.89 PingPongCuber
60. 10:16.01 BraydenTheCuber
61. 10:35.45 Brayden Adams
62. 10:53.46 One Wheel
63. 13:53.66 Jacck



*Redi Cube* (71)

1. 7.01 Chris Van Der Brink
2. 7.69 BradyCubes08
3. 8.11 milo black


Spoiler



4. 8.19 dollarstorecubes
5. 8.30 Trig0n
6. 8.43 João Vinicius
7. 9.86 2017LAMB06
8. 10.70 DGCubes
9. 13.21 V.Kochergin
10. 13.28 tJardigradHe
11. 13.68 Ontricus
12. 14.26 u Cube
13. 14.51 Wilhelm
14. 14.56 TipsterTrickster
15. 15.00 JakubDrobny
16. 15.01 OriginalUsername
17. 15.23 cuberkid10
18. 15.32 JoXCuber
19. 15.56 ichcubegern
20. 15.66 Zeke Mackay
21. 16.01 Sean Hartman
22. 16.59 george dunners
23. 16.64 BradenTheMagician
24. 16.81 cubeshepherd
25. 17.30 Kit Clement
26. 17.35 Luke Garrett
27. 17.48 ARandomCuber
28. 17.50 PingPongCuber
29. 17.70 Natanael
30. 18.77 NathanaelCubes
31. 19.20 xyzzy
32. 19.52 VIBE_ZT
33. 19.92 Logan
34. 20.16 Helmer Ewert
35. 20.52 Neb
36. 20.65 InlandEmpireCuber
37. 20.70 Julio974
38. 20.84 CubicOreo
39. 20.91 JackPfeifer
40. 21.34 Kerry_Creech
41. 21.52 Rollercoasterben
42. 21.76 abunickabhi
43. 21.80 trav1
44. 21.96 Fred Lang
45. 22.35 Billybong378
46. 22.44 begiuli65
47. 23.02 Clément B.
48. 23.07 Laura
49. 23.74 oliver sitja sichel
50. 24.06 PokeCubes
51. 24.43 Dylan Swarts
52. 24.51 jaysammey777
53. 25.63 Sub1Hour
54. 25.99 Axel Lönnstedt
55. 26.97 OJ Cubing
56. 27.16 RifleCat
57. 27.50 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
58. 29.02 Dream Cubing
59. 30.71 Shadowjockey
60. 30.73 Mike Hughey
61. 31.24 Liam Wadek
62. 32.28 m24816
63. 33.28 sascholeks
64. 33.81 swankfukinc
65. 34.86 BraydenTheCuber
66. 37.39 yovliporat
67. 38.00 brad711
68. 47.41 Koen van Aller
69. 48.83 Jacck
70. 52.77 thembldlord
71. 1:07.34 freshcuber.de



*Master Pyraminx* (44)

1. 18.68 milo black
2. 20.94 Ontricus
3. 27.61 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4. 28.55 vedroboev
5. 32.59 ichcubegern
6. 33.53 cubeshepherd
7. 34.38 Natanael
8. 36.57 DGCubes
9. 36.95 Billybong378
10. 39.35 abunickabhi
11. 39.97 whatshisbucket
12. 41.66 Julio974
13. 41.82 Kit Clement
14. 41.95 Chris Van Der Brink
15. 43.23 TipsterTrickster
16. 43.62 YouCubing
17. 44.50 thecubingwizard
18. 44.79 BleachedTurtle
19. 46.63 Mike Hughey
20. 47.08 tJardigradHe
21. 47.52 dollarstorecubes
22. 50.87 Wilhelm
23. 53.19 Trig0n
24. 53.62 VIBE_ZT
25. 54.75 InlandEmpireCuber
26. 57.37 aaron paskow
27. 57.92 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
28. 58.72 trav1
29. 59.86 m24816
30. 1:00.28 UnknownCanvas
31. 1:00.53 TheDubDubJr
32. 1:06.13 PokeCubes
33. 1:08.24 thembldlord
34. 1:08.82 Fred Lang
35. 1:11.34 RifleCat
36. 1:11.55 Dream Cubing
37. 1:12.51 PingPongCuber
38. 1:17.42 swankfukinc
39. 1:20.89 nms777
40. 1:25.03 HawaiiLife745
41. 1:26.66 Jacck
42. 1:35.89 xyzzy
43. 1:37.98 Shadowjockey
44. 2:10.78 freshcuber.de


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2020)

ichcubegerne said:


> Can we get an overall Kinch rating? I am not good with points because my main events are not pyra and skewb...


This will be much harder; I was able to simply run the software from last year for the other statistics.

I guess a question is: how should this be calculated? Are we talking Kinch ranking for 2019, or overall for the history of the competition? And should it be based on best weekly result for each event, as would normally be true for Kinch?

And this might be too complicated to do quickly. It might require some additional precalculated fields to be added to the database to make this operation not take too long to calculate.

Edit: Or actually, I think I see what you mean now - just treat the Kinch scores like points, and run the same calculations as if Kinch scores were points? That would not be too hard to do.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 6, 2020)

Ouch, lost my 2-year podium streak (for overall sum), still proud of 7th though! Congrats to the winners


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 6, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Edit: Or actually, I think I see what you mean now - just treat the Kinch scores like points, and run the same calculations as if Kinch scores were points? That would not be too hard to do.



Yeah that was basically the idea, pretty identical to how points are summed up


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 6, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> This year we had 1186 participants!
> 
> *Total points all events* (1186)
> 
> ...


haha I just barely broke 10k points lets go


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 6, 2020)

I finally got a podium!

18th total and 30k points is also pretty amazing


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 7, 2020)

yay 314 of 1183
not bad


----------



## asacuber (Jan 7, 2020)

yay 20th and 2x2 and 2bld!!!  FMC podium should've been possible too, but i got kinda busy the end of the year


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 8, 2020)

Did 666 literally every week just so I could get score podium; good to see that it paid off! (There were also three other events I made sure to do every week (333, OH, 444) but those are also popular enough (+ I'm not fast enough) that I knew I won't rank highly in total score.)

777 score podium (tied third place, even) was a bit unexpected but I guess that doesn't really require weekly participation to hit because most other people also don't do it weekly.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 9, 2020)

Is it possible to get a list of all the people who competed every week of 2019 and didn't miss a week?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 18, 2020)

cuberkid10 said:


> Is it possible to get a list of all the people who competed every week of 2019 and didn't miss a week?


I did not see this post until now. The answer is you and I and sixteen others:

| MatsBergsten |
| cuberkid10 |
| ichcubegern |
| Jacck |
| One Wheel |
| asacuber |
| TipsterTrickster |
| Shadowjockey |
| MCuber |
| xyzzy |
| Petri Krzywacki |
| InlandEmpireCuber |
| OriginalUsername |
| MattP98 |
| jancsi02 |
| Dylan Swarts |
| UnknownCanvas |
| Ontricus |

18 rows in set (0.01 sec)

ps and a little extra thanks to Mike who exports the data 

pps there were 1186 people who competed at least once last year.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Feb 22, 2020)

I missed 1 week last year


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2021)

For 2020, we had 1076 participants.

*Total points all events* (1076)

1. 51996 ichcubegerne
2. 51105 OriginalUsername
3. 41722 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 41091 Luke Garrett
5. 37513 DGCubes
6. 37022 tJardigradHe
7. 36592 Logan2017DAYR01
8. 35264 BradenTheMagician
9. 35030 NewoMinx
10. 33650 cuberkid10
11. 31000 JoXCuber
12. 30644 Dream Cubing
13. 29963 Khairur Rachim
14. 28957 fun at the joy
15. 28556 NathanaelCubes
16. 28269 MattP98
17. 26576 abunickabhi
18. 25699 MCuber
19. 25622 Liam Wadek
20. 24669 dollarstorecubes
21. 23186 TipsterTrickster 
22. 23135 mihnea3000
23. 21648 Legomanz
24. 21400 YouCubing
25. 21327 BraydenTheCuber
26. 21234 Sub1Hour
27. 20966 riz3ndrr 
28. 19720 G2013
29. 19700 wuque man 
30. 19465 Rubadcar
31. 18757 FaLoL
32. 18537 Antto Pitkänen
33. 18466 VIBE_ZT
34. 18386 nevinscph
35. 17678 thecubingwizard
36. 17590 turtwig
37. 17372 xyzzy
38. 17213 abhijat
39. 16817 Heewon Seo
40. 16798 VJW
41. 16325 MrKuba600
42. 16145 Cooki348
43. 16037 lumes2121
44. 15738 ExultantCarn
45. 15454 remopihel
46. 15352 sigalig
47. 15268 Keenan Johnson
48. 15084 Fred Lang
49. 14958 Rollercoasterben 
50. 14941 oliver sitja sichel
51. 14482 Michał Krasowski
52. 14344 JackPfeifer
53. 14191 smackbadatskewb
54. 14065 d2polld
55. 14048 wearephamily1719
56. 14031 begiuli65
57. 13966 [email protected]
58. 13719 Zeke Mackay
59. 13669 BigBoyMicah
60. 13462 BradyCubes08
61. 13430 PingPongCuber
62. 12969 DhruvA
63. 12781 CubicOreo
64. 12616 parkertrager
65. 12356 BrianJ
66. 12310 Jacck
67. 12138 Coinman_
68. 12081 midnightcuberx
69. 11186 Jscuber
70. 11068 V.Kochergin
71. 11016 Lim Hung
72. 10998 Rafaello
73. 10847 Raymos Castillo
74. 10511 thembldlord
75. 10492 MatsBergsten
76. 10485 João Vinicius
77. 10360 KrokosB
78. 10273 revaldoah
79. 10272 Christopher Fandrich
80. 10075 TheDubDubJr
81. 9748 jason3141
82. 9699 Micah Morrison
83. 9575 Trig0n
84. 9542 BMcCl1
85. 9499 PratikKhannaSkewb
86. 9489 Parke187
87. 9368 drpfisherman
88. 9260 20luky3
89. 9057 Shadowjockey
90. 8931 One Wheel
91. 8843 AidanNoogie
92. 8708 jancsi02
93. 8640 [email protected]
94. 8609 ngmh
95. 8459 Dylan Swarts
96. 8457 asacuber
97. 8372 TheNoobCuber
98. 8225 Kerry_Creech
99. 8215 Nutybaconator
100. 8203 Keroma12
101. 8202 Kit Clement
102. 8162 RileyN23
103. 8144 Koen van Aller
104. 8043 JO Cubing
105. 8024 Kylegadj
106. 7984 jaysammey777
107. 7847 FLS99
108. 7838 Hunter Eric Deardurff
109. 7717 Aleksandar Dukleski
110. 7703 nikodem.rudy
111. 7664 Isaac Latta
112. 7611 Chris Van Der Brink
113. 7543 jvier
114. 7532 Utkarsh Ashar
115. 7510 LittleLumos
116. 7473 Charles Jerome
117. 7431 boroc226han
118. 7342 ProStar
119. 7337 bennettstouder
120. 7237 freshcuber.de
121. 7236 swankfukinc
122. 7161 Awder
123. 7098 PokeCubes
124. 7030 vishwasankarcubing
125. 6884 BenChristman1
126. 6842 50ph14
127. 6801 sporteisvogel
128. 6734 Mike Hughey
129. 6722 Magdamini
130. 6623 typo56
131. 6617 Rubika-37-021204
132. 6415 RandomPerson84
133. 6314 mrsniffles01
134. 6268 KingCanyon
135. 6098 Torch
136. 6016 Cale S
137. 6004 Clément B.
138. 5993 trav1
139. 5986 Ian Pang
140. 5984 Ontricus
141. 5979 Dylan is nub
142. 5949 2017LAMB06
143. 5868 brad711
144. 5829 MartinN13
145. 5820 MichaelNielsen
146. 5654 JustinTimeCuber
147. 5645 Samuel Kevin
148. 5644 John Benwell
149. 5598 SebastianCarrillo
150. 5590 JakubDrobny
151. 5539 jihu1011
152. 5509 Valken
153. 5508 GTGil
154. 5446 Cuz Red
155. 5396 trangium
156. 5384 thatkid
157. 5354 gottagitgud
158. 5308 UnknownCanvas
159. 5297 Lewis
160. 5289 Petri Krzywacki
161. 5248 breadears
162. 5194 Henry Lipka
163. 5191 epride17
164. 5053 quing
165. 5052 sean_cut4
166. 4910 OwenB
167. 4857 ican97
168. 4844 SpiFunTastic
169. 4809 BLCuber8
170. 4752 CrispyCubing
171. 4746 Niclas Mach
172. 4724 bhoffman492
173. 4644 Varun Mohanraj
174. 4634 DesertWolf
175. 4623 BleachedTurtle
176. 4610 Comvat
177. 4605 OriEy
178. 4577 u Cube
179. 4536 Cheng
180. 4507 Aadil- ali
181. 4492 cubingpatrol
182. 4472 Jaime CG
183. 4423 Neb
184. 4408 Samuel Baird
185. 4358 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
186. 4343 joshsailscga
187. 4241 MarixPix
188. 4207 thomas.sch
189. 4186 MLGCubez
190. 4140 Manatee 10235
191. 4136 filmip
192. 4126 colegemuth
193. 4093 TommyC
194. 4082 toinou06cubing
195. 4062 Brendyn Dunagan
196. 3952 [email protected]
197. 3924 pizzacrust
198. 3893 DonovanTheCool
199. 3773 jake.levine
200. 3744 Jrg
201. 3722 Boris McCoy
202. 3706 skewby_cuber
203. 3692 ok cuber
204. 3683 MegaminxMan
205. 3637 Nikhil Soares
206. 3625 Marcus Siu
207. 3608 NoProblemCubing
208. 3566 Elf
209. 3557 Abhi
209. 3557 Triangles_are_cubers
211. 3496 aarush vasanadu
212. 3473 Ryan Wu
213. 3471 vedroboev
214. 3450 dycocubix
215. 3433 nickelcubes
216. 3432 sqAree
217. 3415 Imran Rahman
218. 3394 Schmizee
219. 3349 SmallTownCuber
220. 3346 nico_german_cuber
221. 3314 Cubing5life
222. 3306 SonofRonan
223. 3301 Dylab is nub
224. 3252 Alea
225. 3249 twoj_stary_pijany
226. 3237 typeman5
227. 3185 JChambers13
228. 3170 mista
229. 3140 topppits
230. 3109 Ghost Cuber 
231. 3105 Helmer Ewert
232. 3048 Sir E Brum
233. 3029 Teh Keng Foo
234. 3009 Alpha cuber
235. 2995 danvie
236. 2983 NintendoCuber
237. 2976 AlphaCam625
238. 2970 Jami Viljanen
239. 2948 elliottk_
240. 2915 NarenRameshB
241. 2900 nms777
242. 2889 ElephantCuber
243. 2879 Michael DeLaRosa
244. 2856 InlandEmpireCuber
245. 2842 sascholeks
246. 2835 CubingwithChris
247. 2758 CaptainCuber
248. 2715 KardTrickKid_YT
249. 2620 Natanael
250. 2617 LoiteringCuber
251. 2613 DNF_Cuber
252. 2574 Jam88
253. 2571 WorldoBlocks
254. 2555 boby_okta
255. 2518 Cube to Cube
256. 2499 FastCubeMaster
257. 2458 tc kruber
258. 2361 OJ Cubing
259. 2360 milo black
260. 2353 N4Cubing
261. 2344 NevEr_QeyX
262. 2317 MilanDas
263. 2310 GenTheThief
264. 2308 weatherman223
265. 2297 Ianwubby
266. 2290 Bogdan
267. 2247 PotatoCuber
268. 2232 FishyIshy
269. 2198 Color Cuber
270. 2194 Pixaler
270. 2194 LYZ
272. 2168 theos
273. 2159 Alex Niedland
274. 2158 2019DWYE01
275. 2130 ElyasCubing
276. 2112 Toothcraver55
276. 2112 Axel Lönnstedt
278. 2108 Immolated-Marmoset
279. 2105 Amelia
280. 2071 Moreno van Rooijen
281. 2053 Sameer Aggarwal
282. 2020 Heath Flick
283. 1985 icubeslow434
284. 1977 MarkA64
285. 1954 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
286. 1930 camcuber
287. 1918 Jocubing
288. 1909 loffy
289. 1901 Cubing Forever
290. 1899 michaelxfy
291. 1875 m24816
292. 1856 Gnome
293. 1850 Hargun02
294. 1844 Lvl9001Wizard
295. 1841 Lachlan Stephens
296. 1818 yourmotherfly
297. 1808 HendrikW
298. 1807 HKspeed.com
299. 1806 ARandomCuber
299. 1806 speedcube.insta
301. 1759 Pfannkuchener
302. 1752 linus.sch
303. 1740 eyeball321
304. 1720 jakgun0130
305. 1705 jacob.cubing
306. 1630 BandedCubing101
306. 1630 NaterTater23
308. 1592 Brady
309. 1590 Zubin Park
310. 1589 JoaquinRuenes
311. 1566 Linus.B
312. 1565 Nicos
313. 1560 Skycubes 66
314. 1558 Infraredlizards
315. 1557 HippieCuber
316. 1543 dat1asiandude
317. 1542 Mikikajek
318. 1531 Sebastien
319. 1521 Pratyush Manas
320. 1512 cheaj99
321. 1511 [email protected]
321. 1511 aidenkimm
323. 1510 CodingCuber
324. 1493 KingTim96
325. 1488 sashdev
326. 1443 Pyra42
327. 1430 TheodorNordstrand
328. 1421 TheSlykrCubr
329. 1417 David ep
330. 1406 Harsha Paladugu
331. 1400 Jonah Jarvis
332. 1373 RyuKagamine
333. 1358 asiahyoo1997
334. 1350 Elite_Cuber
335. 1349 david_5647
336. 1345 Metallic Silver
337. 1319 BrianNguyen47
338. 1318 I'm A Cuber
339. 1317 rdurette10
340. 1303 destin_shulfer
341. 1295 lejitcuber
342. 1275 pjk
343. 1274 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
344. 1272 Julio974
345. 1252 Bilbo7
346. 1243 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
347. 1239 tavery343
348. 1235 Thelegend12
349. 1232 PlatonCuber
350. 1226 Lilas ma
351. 1220 anna4f
352. 1213 Ali161102
353. 1207 daniel678
354. 1194 niclas.mach
355. 1188 MaksymilianMisiak
356. 1186 Brayden Gilland
357. 1185 Mageminx
357. 1185 Sjviray
359. 1171 oliverpallo
360. 1161 dphdmn
361. 1159 tommyo11
362. 1154 Nayano
363. 1153 Notrux32
364. 1138 Jeann_Cube
365. 1137 GAN CUBER
366. 1136 Delta Phi
367. 1129 Skewb_Cube
368. 1117 skewbercuber
369. 1112 GioccioCuber
370. 1085 elimescube
371. 1074 Jmuncuber 
372. 1070 HawaiiLife745
373. 1062 Master_Disaster
374. 1043 WoowyBaby
375. 1042 Eli C
376. 1039 Ben Whitmore
377. 1038 f96
378. 1028 Sowrduk
379. 1027 mm15
380. 1018 Islam Kitiev
381. 1016 cuber-26
382. 1000 MikaSmulders
383. 981 teboecubes
384. 978 bgcatfan
384. 978 Aadil ali
386. 975 Stubbi
387. 956 Pranav Gadge
388. 952 [email protected]
389. 942 Kal-Flo
390. 941 bandi72006
390. 941 kaden D.
392. 935 Destin.S
393. 934 G0ingInsqne
394. 932 Josh_
395. 916 alexiscubing
396. 907 Coneman
397. 906 bh13
397. 906 Andrew_Rizo
399. 894 RedstoneTim
400. 893 jackeyguy
401. 885 Joe Archibald
402. 881 Alexander Niedland
403. 874 buzzteam4
404. 866 Rubiksdude4144
404. 866 Insert---Name
406. 865 Hjerpower
407. 864 teehee_elan
408. 859 Laura
409. 852 Cuberstache
409. 852 gutte02
411. 842 Mat XD
412. 840 PikachuPlayz_MC
413. 836 Olexandr Seniuk
414. 820 JakeKlassen
415. 817 Zagros
415. 817 Robsurya
417. 815 dhafin
418. 808 TheCubingAddict980
418. 808 VauZed
420. 807 taco_schell
420. 807 lucasliao0403
422. 806 Ningen
423. 805 Zac04attack
424. 791 SpeedCubeReview
425. 784 YaleZ1023
426. 783 leomannen
427. 782 skewber10
428. 779 Anton
429. 776 MaikeruKonare
430. 773 T1_M0
431. 771 Tx789
432. 770 Rubadcar2527
433. 766 MTOBEIYF
434. 764 Oxzowachi
435. 763 ImmolatedMarmoset
435. 763 Paweł
437. 755 Dutgif32
438. 742 Omegacubing
438. 742 FDCubing
440. 737 Nazib Nawar
441. 735 Ayce
442. 727 ryan_soh
443. 725 HelloKIMKIM
444. 721 M O
445. 714 Mr. Rubric
446. 713 dschieses
447. 709 edd_dib
448. 705 mhcubergamer
449. 700 YoAkshYo
449. 700 Joergenomunism
451. 686 Batsy_who_laughs
452. 685 xpoes
453. 682 goidlon
454. 679 2016LAIL01
455. 676 TomTheCuber101
456. 675 Ordway Persyn
457. 671 Cringycuber2711
458. 660 mikiwow123
459. 649 Deri Nata Wijaya
459. 649 riffch
461. 643 dnguyen2204
461. 643 Adam Chodyniecki
463. 638 connorlacrosse
464. 637 The Cubing Dufus
465. 633 GarethBert11
466. 623 Alexander Helbok
467. 621 26doober
468. 613 Turbo TPS
469. 611 Jeann_Sc
470. 609 LolTreeMan
471. 608 derek_981
472. 605 Mo_A2244
473. 602 redoxxy
473. 602 [email protected]
475. 600 Kymlikespotatoes12105
475. 600 Nika
477. 599 EJCubed
478. 597 [email protected]
479. 594 Natemophi
480. 589 didiask
481. 576 Zman04
482. 571 idrkmans
483. 568 CreationUniverse
484. 566 PixelWizard
485. 565 Janice_leslie
486. 562 Swamp347
487. 560 MJS Cubing
488. 558 Caleb Rogers
489. 555 JC Cuber
490. 548 seth0420
491. 543 PeterH2N
492. 542 Simon Gall
492. 542 JLSH
494. 539 kluckyklucky
495. 535 Mateusz Kozioł
496. 531 Brodie Bouley
497. 530 MrCuberLP
497. 530 Bebrius
499. 520 TheEpicCuber
500. 517 RealNaoh
501. 515 CruddyCuber
502. 511 Santha Ruban
503. 509 HighQualityCollection
504. 507 Mattia Pasquini
505. 505 sl0wcuber
506. 504 Jack314
507. 503 White KB
508. 502 ashfos
509. 500 poleszczuk
510. 499 LukasCubes
511. 498 fortissim2
512. 496 Gašper Potočnik
513. 494 Jaycubes
514. 493 Kymlikespotatoes
514. 493 Owen Morrison
516. 492 Sixstringcal
517. 491 jo1215
517. 491 Yunhooooo
519. 489 tobiaz
520. 486 RJcub3r
521. 485 David Reid
522. 484 cwirkus50
523. 479 Sitina
524. 478 Nitheesh fmc
524. 478 L--Sergio
526. 470 Aneesh Aparajit
527. 468 Oli_H
528. 466 NoahCubing
529. 464 Billybong378
529. 464 The Cubing Fanatic
529. 464 zhata
532. 462 SuperDuperCuber
533. 459 Shaun Mack
534. 458 openseas
535. 455 Corner Twistz
536. 449 l0lIb0y
537. 448 Glomnipotent
537. 448 PCCuber
539. 447 tuga88
539. 447 Tatch
541. 446 Wesley
542. 433 hollower147
542. 433 360cubed
544. 429 Milesb95
545. 425 DUDECUBER
546. 422 Gregory Alekseev
547. 419 Bonmon2
547. 419 MEF227
549. 416 rubyakdks kube
550. 414 matt boeren
551. 409 yudo.r
552. 407 Conner D.
553. 405 oliver sherlock
554. 403 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
555. 401 TheCuber12345
556. 395 Kered
557. 393 AdrianCubing
558. 392 Ernest Fowler
559. 391 qwer13
560. 387 Theo1409
561. 384 [email protected]
562. 383 OHboi
562. 383 Faustfan
564. 380 swburk
564. 380 Lupus3141
566. 378 Eamon
567. 377 rj
567. 377 [email protected]
567. 377 the dnf master
567. 377 Li Xiang
571. 375 george dunners
572. 371 zwhite
573. 369 EngiNerdBrian
574. 368 Wilhelm
574. 368 johnstond
576. 363 Skittleskp
577. 356 Cubeflix
577. 356 Never Quit Cubing
579. 354 bob_lightbulb
580. 353 Elo13
580. 353 ftRouxles
582. 352 vilkkuti25
582. 352 Ked Ki
584. 349 ChasterPond
584. 349 KyleTheCuber
586. 348 einsteiger
587. 345 Nathanael Robertson
588. 339 scrubizilla
588. 339 Joshua smith the cuber
590. 337 TrueONCE
591. 335 KP-20359
591. 335 Fe_azk
593. 334 Sidharth Sudhir
593. 334 DailyCuber
595. 333 Moosekacha
596. 332 X cuber
597. 327 FlatMars
598. 325 Caydoge
599. 324 Arnav22
600. 321 Marquez P
600. 321 PotatoCuber
602. 318 TheOcarinaCuber
603. 317 jasseri
604. 315 speedcuber71
605. 314 Mbozcan
606. 312 Rocketcubing
607. 309 Calum
608. 307 TheKravCuber
609. 306 Predther
610. 305 RifleCat
610. 305 MegaCubeNoob
612. 304 Gan Air SM
612. 304 cuberonline
614. 302 147Cubing
615. 301 SorinT
616. 300 sixCheese
616. 300 David the cubing god
618. 299 nicholas the cuber
619. 294 oliviervlcube
619. 294 SomeRandomCuber1
619. 294 Liz2107
622. 288 Cubinwitdapizza
623. 286 KgsEvin
623. 286 RFMX
625. 284 yudispeedsolving.com
626. 282 Pseudonym
627. 281 NC_Cubes
628. 279 Thrasher989
629. 275 DiscolouredWenis
629. 275 CyoobietheCuber
631. 274 KovyTheCuber
631. 274 Tegan Jain
631. 274 EliteCuber
634. 273 riovqn
635. 271 Angry_Mob
635. 271 Big123
637. 269 Silky
638. 268 Osipov Aleksander
639. 267 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
639. 267 Ethan Hayes
641. 265 J cubing
642. 263 Danuartha
643. 261 Poketube6681
644. 260 LostGent
644. 260 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
646. 258 hyperbannanas
646. 258 Zaphod42
648. 256 gamers652
649. 255 GC1998
650. 254 kilwap147
650. 254 Bapels
650. 254 qwr
653. 252 ObscureCuber
654. 250 qT Tp
655. 249 cubeshepherd
656. 241 crazykitten499
657. 236 OwlDragon
657. 236 MattHallTV
659. 235 SmartKucing
659. 235 KarlMarcus11
661. 231 tigermaxi
662. 228 curiousity2575
663. 225 Het 
663. 225 Nuuk cuber
665. 223 BiscutDNF
665. 223 Djangodie
665. 223 davidr
665. 223 AMS_2018
665. 223 Zain_A24
665. 223 N speedsolving
665. 223 SanArg
672. 221 thecubemaster23
672. 221 FinnTheCuber
672. 221 Salvatore765431
675. 220 Woodman567
676. 218 PetrusQuber
677. 216 Mike3451
677. 216 Bacon nice
679. 215 Renji Earl Kurniawan
680. 210 Caleb Arnette
681. 209 Addictive Cubing
682. 208 eyeballboi
682. 208 Rod Cuber
684. 206 Adoni
685. 204 markdlei
686. 203 J perm
687. 202 Callan Wesson
687. 202 rnz.cuber
687. 202 donal56
687. 202 porkyp10
691. 200 Electrical Cubing
691. 200 Rishky FY
693. 197 Reizii
694. 196 T Perm124
695. 195 hopifattan_
695. 195 turcas
697. 190 ABadRubiksSolver
698. 189 zzdanielzz29
698. 189 LauG
698. 189 Paarth Sharma
701. 188 spacecoastcuber
701. 188 Tiago Robledo
703. 185 CurlyFries
704. 184 DSauce
704. 184 Jorjais
704. 184 BrodoTheDodo
707. 183 audiophile121
708. 182 Dr.Cubic
709. 181 Theo Leinad
709. 181 NBAGARRETT
711. 180 Jonasrox09
712. 179 dads_cookies
712. 179 ChronSquared
712. 179 hebscody
715. 178 paulcuber3
716. 176 Cactachyon
717. 175 Matthew d
718. 173 Cubingcubecuber
718. 173 cubeyinnit
720. 172 urdeje
720. 172 flyingk
722. 171 xander3
722. 171 Nitheesh 
722. 171 SirBacon
722. 171 PTCuber
726. 170 Cremeneanu Lucian
727. 169 satyam panchal
728. 168 Akram Hayajneh
729. 167 alexmge
730. 166 RiSha
731. 163 Briyan Maulana
732. 162 rubik2005
732. 162 R Prime
734. 161 ricey
735. 160 TaliwangCube
736. 158 MeMiles
737. 157 UnknownCuber
737. 157 Devadathan Unni
739. 156 TooBoredToThink
739. 156 Raihandy75
741. 154 LucJar56
741. 154 calotret
741. 154 icubeslowww434
744. 153 Awesomesaucer
744. 153 [email protected]
744. 153 hexacuber
747. 152 SpeedCuberSUB30
747. 152 AquaCuber12345
749. 149 Zidane Habiburachman
749. 149 ChasetheCuber
751. 148 Abdul Basith TP
752. 146 feli.cubes
753. 145 wimb64
754. 144 Shadowslice
755. 142 Bavarian_god
756. 141 Mrauo
757. 140 Letmeinpls
758. 138 Akmal huda
759. 137 Bart Van Eynde
759. 137 Bonkashi
759. 137 John123
762. 136 PotatoesAreUs
762. 136 maciospy
762. 136 DiamondGolem12
762. 136 Milonatr108
766. 134 Pradipta661
766. 134 Timoth3
768. 133 BLXND
768. 133 Satyavan Kay
768. 133 Squeaks
771. 132 cubesrawesome
772. 131 commondave
772. 131 SoaringAscent
772. 131 RyanSoh
772. 131 Karthik swaminathan
776. 130 Skullush
776. 130 Wicaksono
778. 129 Jaco Momberg 
778. 129 Phyun
780. 128 Crimson The Dragon
781. 127 jackolas456
782. 126 Faaris_cuber
783. 125 SolidJoltBlue
783. 125 FlorianEnduro #111
785. 124 YoniStrass
785. 124 capcubeing
785. 124 Reddy
785. 124 Harrustar123
789. 122 AvaFelz
790. 120 CFOP2020
791. 119 JRL30500
791. 119 CubiBubi
791. 119 CyanCuber (Jynz Gaming)
791. 119 OvrTur3
795. 118 Apolo
795. 118 droerick
795. 118 f_roerick
795. 118 Flyingsky
799. 117 Nard Cubes
799. 117 Hail Stan
801. 116 NolanDoes2x2
802. 114 kits_
803. 112 FruitCuber
803. 112 EnochManor
805. 111 cuberboiiii
806. 110 Filipe Teixeira
806. 110 khafidznr
808. 109 2017jain28
809. 108 znay
809. 108 Aldy B
809. 108 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
812. 107 Codanovia
812. 107 Vim
812. 107 J2Cubed
815. 106 FeliousDeath
816. 105 Jerome speedcuber
817. 103 qaz
817. 103 seungju choi
819. 101 dav3
820. 100 VDel_234_
820. 100 STLCuber
820. 100 anderson_1231
823. 99 nikanika555full
824. 98 KingCobble29
824. 98 Vester2004
826. 97 FIREFOX229
826. 97 craccho
826. 97 yash vijayan
829. 96 Mr_Tiger420
829. 96 antonio19kamh3
829. 96 Milominx
832. 95 Joust
832. 95 Oliwier
834. 94 Alfi Syahr
835. 93 bilbo07
835. 93 ItsSnazzle
835. 93 Saltcheese
838. 92 oskarinn
839. 91 FinnTheCuber102
839. 91 Curtis
841. 89 Theepiccuber6969
841. 89 Emanuel Fernandez
843. 88 cuber135
844. 87 John_NOTgood
845. 86 JustAnotherCuber
845. 86 Diamondbro19
847. 83 edladd
847. 83 Ninja208
849. 81 FaTyl
849. 81 samath
849. 81 bolt
849. 81 danbo
849. 81 mattboeren
854. 79 [email protected]
855. 78 [email protected]
856. 77 virginia
856. 77 ValerioF21
858. 75 yoyoyoj123
859. 74 Ditto64
859. 74 HooverCuber
859. 74 Csc
862. 73 ARNZPRO
862. 73 Aldo Elyada Tjandra
864. 72 cocmulugih
864. 72 Alexuty
864. 72 Ash Lakh
867. 69 1davey29
867. 69 ottozing
867. 69 velt
870. 68 kawam1123
870. 68 JoRoux
870. 68 Humble Cuber
870. 68 idris
874. 67 nivdian
875. 66 Ahmad Zacky
875. 66 Kaneki Uchiha
875. 66 DavEz
875. 66 Ace19212
879. 65 SomeKid2369
879. 65 seallife1
881. 64 LunarStellar
882. 63 lesliesampson
882. 63 RafiKha29
882. 63 Rhynos
882. 63 Saja
882. 63 Simeon Scheepers
882. 63 cckkbb
882. 63 OllieWolf11
882. 63 Samueleneitor555
890. 62 ZZ'er
890. 62 faisal
890. 62 123tacocat321
893. 61 patriotdave
894. 60 ClashCode
894. 60 theunstablelad
894. 60 david706cuber
897. 59 Nadnavika
898. 58 Bintoro Nata Wijaya
898. 58 Ajm1000
898. 58 Nathan Black
901. 56 MJCuber05
901. 56 noobcuber22
903. 55 AlbiAiman
903. 55 Thecubingcuber347
905. 54 xxpaulwangxx
905. 54 RPerm (2020GOME05)
905. 54 Hanif Nirwasita Agly
908. 53 Nir1213
909. 52 roosfan22
909. 52 RIZKI PUTRA
909. 52 NE CUBES
912. 51 Kai_Valdez
912. 51 under5myy
914. 50 jotak7
914. 50 MuckPie
914. 50 KamTheCuber
917. 49 DMSCUBER
917. 49 Sapphire Cubing
919. 48 irontwig
919. 48 #CubingForPeace
919. 48 astronomize
919. 48 Mrcuber8765678
919. 48 beansalad
919. 48 MarcoKiel7
925. 47 Dutchy
926. 45 Chimp_Cuber608
926. 45 benthecuber
928. 44 Cubing Box
928. 44 Devan
928. 44 nulliDE
931. 43 Gregsimo84
932. 41 muchacho
932. 41 MrLunarWolf
932. 41 Habado13
932. 41 Gatornade
932. 41 XfinityPowerMan
932. 41 PeterJ89
932. 41 Jupiter
939. 40 ImPaulPCG
939. 40 sean_ot
939. 40 Batman123
939. 40 TYLERisAcuber
939. 40 U_Turn_Cuber
939. 40 Wes Poly
945. 39 BenTheCuberYT
946. 38 M1n1turtl3
946. 38 Rosh Abin Abraham
948. 37 Juan Peralta
948. 37 Smiles
950. 36 nickkenn17speedsolving.com
951. 35 MuhammadIrfan
952. 34 William Bate
952. 34 Adalia samaira
952. 34 SH03L4C3
955. 33 P3N.gu1nCXI
955. 33 Ebyspirit
955. 33 JPerm
955. 33 3817
955. 33 Emily
960. 32 nihadahd
960. 32 Rama El Maulana Agung
960. 32 Ezra
963. 31 DodusNet
963. 31 M.ESSA BINTANG
963. 31 Cube wizard
966. 30 Takafumi Sakakibara
966. 30 pineapple cuber luca V
966. 30 joseph slane
969. 29 samuel32153
970. 28 SanDro
971. 27 RoyTamir
971. 27 Scollier
971. 27 MarcusLocksUp
974. 26 MajorBaccs
974. 26 Weida Rafa
974. 26 aisojdb
974. 26 Ferdzio
974. 26 RandomPris
979. 25 MichaelV9304
979. 25 Edwinrpd
981. 24 Miri
981. 24 [email protected]
981. 24 cubingmom2
981. 24 DemonicCuberad
981. 24 andyykim3
981. 24 rodrisan
987. 23 [email protected]
987. 23 Robby
987. 23 Ayal
987. 23 SpeedCuber6304
991. 22 JailtonMendes
991. 22 Mafiq spensa 7c
991. 22 JJRTheCuber
994. 21 Sato Hikaru
995. 20 devaka
995. 20 Jennswans
995. 20 ParityCuber
995. 20 galihlihga
995. 20 Spensa7C
995. 20 Belekokz
995. 20 RebuiltAwsome
1002. 19 guusrs
1002. 19 Indana Zulfa 
1002. 19 Pickxelated Cubing
1002. 19 XIQTF
1006. 18 RCTACameron
1006. 18 lilhotpocket.sr
1006. 18 Justplayingwithx
1006. 18 AyushKathale
1010. 17 jam66150
1010. 17 ARMANDO CUBOS 426
1012. 16 Chiggers
1012. 16 Yj
1012. 16 StanMan
1012. 16 C Perm
1012. 16 Crazycubesolver
1012. 16 Cuber2702
1018. 15 Atomixcc 
1018. 15 Parity Cuber
1018. 15 Laila
1018. 15 Alvin
1018. 15 CassielK
1018. 15 StuntPlayZYT
1024. 14 Awesome Cubemaster
1024. 14 brododragon
1024. 14 Widyadarma.id
1024. 14 BlueAcidball
1028. 13 CubingBox
1028. 13 Kanaya.solving
1030. 12 Nina83
1030. 12 Graaaby
1030. 12 Aagney Krishna B
1030. 12 UncoolCuber
1034. 11 Reyfan1212
1034. 11 Fgaming
1034. 11 slowcuberof2020
1034. 11 TardySloth
1034. 11 Mattscp999
1034. 11 VPT
1040. 10 cougarscratch
1040. 10 Hafid Indra Kusuma
1040. 10 shqdowcuber
1040. 10 Gen
1044. 9 Dam'sCube
1044. 9 Justin andrew.cube
1044. 9 pineapplecuber
1044. 9 Keith The Cuber
1044. 9 Diego Garcia
1044. 9 Sarthak Hingankar
1044. 9 luca2453
1051. 8 Sion
1051. 8 P_star cubes
1051. 8 Harvey Xing
1054. 7 Claudio Garanzini
1054. 7 kirito
1054. 7 Dudeo
1054. 7 Thomas Water
1058. 6 William Martin Powell
1058. 6 jlk
1058. 6 michaelcmelton
1058. 6 Eligora
1058. 6 Daffa el labib
1058. 6 Timecard47
1058. 6 Pyraminxer
1058. 6 delta76
1066. 5 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
1066. 5 Kade the cuber
1066. 5 RadicalRick
1069. 4 luckyboy
1069. 4 BajkosKingg
1069. 4 Muhammad Rifqi
1069. 4 zenkeiran357
1069. 4 Lucasjames11
1069. 4 M. Rahat Efendi
1075. 3 Kuda_kepang
1075. 3 blorbus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2021)

2020 individual event points:

*2x2x2* (833)

1. 6683 Legomanz
2. 6393 OriginalUsername
3. 5671 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4. 5237 Khairur Rachim
5. 5235 ExultantCarn
6. 5155 Logan2017DAYR01
7. 4927 asacuber
8. 4884 mihnea3000
9. 4801 NathanaelCubes
10. 4720 cuberkid10
11. 4700 TipsterTrickster 
12. 4685 tJardigradHe
13. 4536 DGCubes
14. 4506 BradenTheMagician
15. 4500 Sean Hartman
16. 4397 BraydenTheCuber
17. 4298 ichcubegerne
18. 4161 Rubadcar
19. 4040 JoXCuber
20. 4029 Fred Lang
21. 3868 wuque man 
22. 3861 Liam Wadek
23. 3834 Dream Cubing
24. 3741 MCuber
25. 3646 Antto Pitkänen
26. 3562 NewoMinx
27. 3544 G2013
28. 3371 wearephamily1719
29. 3339 Sub1Hour
30. 3193 Trig0n
31. 2900 VJW
32. 2882 dollarstorecubes
33. 2861 remopihel
34. 2786 VIBE_ZT
35. 2775 MattP98
36. 2751 oliver sitja sichel
37. 2718 fun at the joy
38. 2716 BradyCubes08
39. 2710 ProStar
40. 2685 JackPfeifer
41. 2678 d2polld
42. 2643 Heewon Seo
43. 2605 lumes2121
44. 2555 abhijat
45. 2507 V.Kochergin
46. 2474 abunickabhi
47. 2442 [email protected]
48. 2426 Coinman_
49. 2410 smackbadatskewb
50. 2361 BigBoyMicah
51. 2337 Michał Krasowski
52. 2262 turtwig
53. 2258 DhruvA
54. 2249 Jscuber
55. 2248 midnightcuberx
56. 2243 riz3ndrr 
57. 2224 YouCubing
58. 2163 sigalig
59. 2162 Kylegadj
60. 2157 MrKuba600
61. 2078 [email protected]
62. 2040 begiuli65
63. 2038 CubicOreo
64. 2022 BMcCl1
65. 1973 parkertrager
66. 1971 bennettstouder
67. 1961 Rollercoasterben 
68. 1960 Dylan Swarts
69. 1953 Zeke Mackay
70. 1942 FaLoL
71. 1920 Cooki348
72. 1912 Nutybaconator
73. 1892 BrianJ
74. 1836 thecubingwizard
75. 1815 João Vinicius
76. 1782 Kerry_Creech
77. 1740 BenChristman1
78. 1737 Koen van Aller
79. 1723 Christopher Fandrich
80. 1700 Varun Mohanraj
81. 1639 nikodem.rudy
82. 1634 Rafaello
83. 1620 John Benwell
84. 1587 MichaelNielsen
85. 1581 SpiFunTastic
86. 1556 PokeCubes
87. 1533 JakubDrobny
88. 1510 Aadil- ali
89. 1505 ngmh
90. 1481 PratikKhannaSkewb
91. 1475 jason3141
92. 1454 jvier
93. 1434 thembldlord
94. 1425 KingCanyon
95. 1423 TheDubDubJr
96. 1421 Raymos Castillo
97. 1411 Charles Jerome
98. 1387 Utkarsh Ashar
99. 1319 jancsi02
100. 1307 Isaac Latta
101. 1298 Shadowjockey
102. 1285 Dylan is nub
103. 1258 Parke187
104. 1235 u Cube
105. 1234 JO Cubing
106. 1224 typo56
107. 1220 trangium
108. 1211 Chris Van Der Brink
109. 1207 Lim Hung
110. 1194 BLCuber8
111. 1181 OwenB
112. 1179 revaldoah
113. 1171 Aleksandar Dukleski
114. 1162 GTGil
115. 1161 Magdamini
116. 1157 boroc226han
117. 1145 PingPongCuber
118. 1109 Imran Rahman
119. 1082 Cuz Red
120. 1081 TheNoobCuber
121. 1077 Ontricus
122. 1075 xyzzy
123. 1070 Keenan Johnson
124. 1053 Cale S
125. 1048 jaysammey777
126. 1046 Ian Pang
127. 1038 Manatee 10235
128. 1035 MLGCubez
129. 1032 Kit Clement
130. 1030 Samuel Baird
131. 1009 swankfukinc
132. 1000 SebastianCarrillo
133. 989 DesertWolf
134. 981 Color Cuber
135. 966 JustinTimeCuber
136. 963 Clément B.
137. 950 50ph14
138. 932 Comvat
139. 929 Alpha cuber
140. 925 trav1
141. 921 RileyN23
142. 919 toinou06cubing
143. 913 nickelcubes
144. 895 colegemuth
145. 894 nevinscph
145. 894 Micah Morrison
145. 894 drpfisherman
145. 894 vishwasankarcubing
149. 873 Valken
149. 873 camcuber
151. 872 [email protected]
152. 845 mista
153. 839 Torch
153. 839 Pratyush Manas
155. 838 CrispyCubing
156. 833 boby_okta
157. 819 Jaime CG
158. 815 mrsniffles01
159. 803 BleachedTurtle
160. 798 Brendyn Dunagan
161. 784 AlphaCam625
162. 781 Dylab is nub
163. 778 Lewis
164. 775 NarenRameshB
165. 766 KardTrickKid_YT
166. 760 Awder
167. 749 sean_cut4
168. 748 LittleLumos
169. 745 Henry Lipka
170. 741 Mike Hughey
171. 740 Helmer Ewert
172. 728 KrokosB
173. 723 NoProblemCubing
173. 723 eyeball321
175. 722 TommyC
176. 710 Sir E Brum
177. 709 jihu1011
178. 704 Schmizee
179. 700 PlatonCuber
180. 696 AidanNoogie
181. 688 Natanael
182. 685 Jami Viljanen
183. 675 breadears
184. 673 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
184. 673 Cube to Cube
186. 671 DNF_Cuber
187. 668 ElyasCubing
188. 666 2017LAMB06
189. 663 Triangles_are_cubers
190. 659 RandomPerson84
191. 657 brad711
192. 655 aarush vasanadu
193. 649 epride17
194. 645 Neb
195. 635 Niclas Mach
196. 632 SonofRonan
197. 626 FLS99
198. 625 quing
199. 623 JChambers13
200. 620 Mat XD
201. 613 CodingCuber
202. 588 aidenkimm
203. 584 Moreno van Rooijen
204. 581 cubingpatrol
205. 578 Zubin Park
206. 570 dycocubix
206. 570 DonovanTheCool
208. 569 bhoffman492
209. 568 weatherman223
210. 551 One Wheel
211. 550 CubingwithChris
212. 549 ok cuber
213. 547 OriEy
214. 534 JoaquinRuenes
215. 533 oliverpallo
216. 529 Boris McCoy
217. 527 SmallTownCuber
218. 522 UnknownCanvas
219. 519 dat1asiandude
220. 517 skewby_cuber
221. 516 Marcus Siu
221. 516 sporteisvogel
223. 514 danvie
224. 512 freshcuber.de
225. 504 Elf
225. 504 Cubing Forever
227. 501 Jrg
228. 497 NintendoCuber
229. 494 Nikhil Soares
230. 493 sashdev
231. 485 vedroboev
232. 484 loffy
233. 481 Rubika-37-021204
234. 476 nms777
235. 474 David ep
236. 465 ElephantCuber
237. 460 GAN CUBER
238. 458 Hunter Eric Deardurff
239. 457 Skycubes 66
240. 456 Ryan Wu
241. 453 twoj_stary_pijany
242. 436 MarixPix
243. 435 Pixaler
244. 426 Alex Niedland
244. 426 Jam88
246. 413 2019DWYE01
247. 409 InlandEmpireCuber
248. 407 Michael DeLaRosa
249. 404 Amelia
250. 395 Ianwubby
250. 395 anna4f
252. 391 NaterTater23
253. 389 HendrikW
254. 386 joshsailscga
255. 381 milo black
256. 380 N4Cubing
257. 377 Jacck
258. 376 Immolated-Marmoset
258. 376 Aadil ali
260. 374 LoiteringCuber
260. 374 Caleb Rogers
262. 373 WorldoBlocks
263. 371 MarkA64
264. 370 cheaj99
265. 368 Lachlan Stephens
266. 367 PotatoCuber
267. 366 filmip
268. 364 Elite_Cuber
269. 363 gottagitgud
270. 362 Eli C
271. 357 FishyIshy
272. 354 KingTim96
273. 352 HKspeed.com
274. 345 Ghost Cuber 
275. 343 LYZ
276. 337 Ningen
276. 337 TheSlykrCubr
278. 335 CaptainCuber
279. 326 topppits
279. 326 Infraredlizards
279. 326 skewbercuber
279. 326 icubeslow434
283. 325 Axel Lönnstedt
283. 325 tc kruber
285. 320 TheodorNordstrand
285. 320 Jonah Jarvis
287. 314 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
288. 309 HippieCuber
289. 306 Ali161102
290. 300 T1_M0
291. 299 MilanDas
292. 298 Nicos
293. 296 dhafin
294. 291 HelloKIMKIM
295. 287 Bogdan
296. 282 VauZed
297. 281 Cubing5life
297. 281 Lilas ma
297. 281 Sjviray
300. 279 bandi72006
301. 278 GioccioCuber
302. 276 kaden D.
303. 271 Abhi
303. 271 Skewb_Cube
305. 266 Coneman
306. 264 Linus.B
307. 260 Cheng
307. 260 thomas.sch
309. 256 teboecubes
310. 253 qwer13
311. 251 Alea
312. 250 [email protected]
312. 250 Samuel Kevin
314. 249 I'm A Cuber
315. 248 tobiaz
316. 243 MatsBergsten
317. 242 Brady
318. 241 tavery343
319. 239 alexiscubing
319. 239 linus.sch
321. 236 HawaiiLife745
322. 234 nico_german_cuber
323. 231 BandedCubing101
324. 229 Nazib Nawar
325. 228 Sameer Aggarwal
325. 228 Janice_leslie
327. 227 mm15
328. 226 White KB
329. 225 connorlacrosse
329. 225 Jocubing
329. 225 Batsy_who_laughs
332. 222 ARandomCuber
333. 221 Sebastien
334. 218 BrianNguyen47
335. 215 teehee_elan
335. 215 ryan_soh
337. 214 PikachuPlayz_MC
338. 213 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
339. 212 Gnome
340. 210 david_5647
341. 209 Metallic Silver
342. 206 Hargun02
342. 206 Brayden Gilland
344. 205 Toothcraver55
344. 205 MJS Cubing
344. 205 qwr
347. 204 MartinN13
348. 202 Julio974
348. 202 Thelegend12
350. 201 JC Cuber
351. 200 Pyra42
351. 200 pizzacrust
351. 200 lucasliao0403
351. 200 Ayce
351. 200 NevEr_QeyX
356. 199 poleszczuk
357. 197 goidlon
357. 197 Shaun Mack
359. 196 Destin.S
360. 195 theos
361. 191 Mikikajek
362. 189 lejitcuber
362. 189 Hjerpower
362. 189 Mageminx
365. 188 Master_Disaster
366. 185 TheCubingAddict980
367. 184 Nayano
368. 183 Kered
369. 181 destin_shulfer
369. 181 Oxzowachi
371. 179 dads_cookies
371. 179 idrkmans
373. 178 Wilhelm
373. 178 Sitina
373. 178 YaleZ1023
373. 178 Delta Phi
377. 177 Alexander Niedland
378. 175 Angry_Mob
378. 175 cuber-26
378. 175 Rubadcar2527
381. 174 Brodie Bouley
381. 174 jacob.cubing
381. 174 Adam Chodyniecki
384. 173 MaksymilianMisiak
385. 171 Sowrduk
386. 170 leomannen
386. 170 Zagros
386. 170 Santha Ruban
389. 169 gutte02
389. 169 Mo_A2244
391. 168 michaelxfy
392. 167 seth0420
392. 167 Mateusz Kozioł
394. 166 Zac04attack
394. 166 Mattia Pasquini
396. 164 Gašper Potočnik
396. 164 the dnf master
398. 162 johnstond
399. 160 LolTreeMan
399. 160 Pfannkuchener
401. 156 EJCubed
402. 152 Joe Archibald
403. 151 Laura
404. 150 dschieses
404. 150 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
404. 150 jackeyguy
407. 149 [email protected]
407. 149 OHboi
407. 149 hollower147
410. 148 FDCubing
410. 148 Nika
412. 147 skewber10
413. 146 Lvl9001Wizard
414. 145 sixCheese
414. 145 Het 
416. 144 MikaSmulders
417. 143 Zman04
417. 143 mhcubergamer
417. 143 LukasCubes
420. 142 daniel678
420. 142 niclas.mach
422. 141 Notrux32
422. 141 f96
424. 140 Kymlikespotatoes12105
424. 140 JLSH
426. 139 Islam Kitiev
427. 138 jo1215
427. 138 Cubeflix
427. 138 oliver sherlock
430. 136 [email protected]
430. 136 [email protected]
432. 135 Matthew d
432. 135 Harsha Paladugu
432. 135 tommyo11
435. 134 [email protected]
435. 134 rdurette10
437. 133 OJ Cubing
438. 132 Tx789
438. 132 cuberonline
440. 131 TomTheCuber101
440. 131 Turbo TPS
440. 131 TheEpicCuber
440. 131 Karthik swaminathan
444. 129 TheCuber12345
445. 128 Bilbo7
446. 126 MaikeruKonare
446. 126 Thrasher989
446. 126 MrCuberLP
446. 126 The Cubing Dufus
450. 125 DUDECUBER
451. 124 RJcub3r
452. 123 thecubemaster23
452. 123 Mbozcan
454. 122 FastCubeMaster
454. 122 Gan Air SM
456. 121 Billybong378
456. 121 Jeann_Cube
456. 121 Nuuk cuber
459. 120 gamers652
460. 119 Stubbi
461. 118 Ordway Persyn
461. 118 CruddyCuber
461. 118 Joergenomunism
464. 117 kluckyklucky
464. 117 didiask
466. 116 TheOcarinaCuber
466. 116 Lupus3141
468. 115 fortissim2
468. 115 Jeann_Sc
470. 114 alexmge
471. 113 KyleTheCuber
472. 112 Caydoge
472. 112 RedstoneTim
474. 110 Ethan Hayes
475. 108 Natemophi
475. 108 Eamon
477. 107 Rubiksdude4144
478. 106 Petri Krzywacki
478. 106 DailyCuber
480. 105 FinnTheCuber
480. 105 Corner Twistz
482. 104 ChasterPond
482. 104 Harrustar123
484. 103 Omegacubing
484. 103 Poketube6681
484. 103 2016LAIL01
484. 103 David the cubing god
484. 103 Tiago Robledo
489. 101 Mr. Rubric
489. 101 Liz2107
491. 100 cubeshepherd
491. 100 Squeaks
493. 97 Kymlikespotatoes
493. 97 N speedsolving
495. 96 Cuberstache
495. 96 MTOBEIYF
497. 95 Faustfan
497. 95 Predther
497. 95 NoahCubing
500. 94 PixelWizard
500. 94 SorinT
502. 93 bh13
502. 93 SpeedCubeReview
502. 93 JakeKlassen
502. 93 bob_lightbulb
506. 92 oskarinn
506. 92 AdrianCubing
506. 92 NBAGARRETT
509. 91 Sidharth Sudhir
509. 91 Calum
509. 91 Mike3451
509. 91 Heath Flick
509. 91 J cubing
514. 90 taco_schell
514. 90 ashfos
516. 89 Olexandr Seniuk
516. 89 sl0wcuber
518. 88 typeman5
519. 87 DSauce
519. 87 G0ingInsqne
521. 86 m24816
521. 86 Caleb Arnette
521. 86 Dutgif32
521. 86 Oli_H
521. 86 Theo1409
526. 85 Kal-Flo
526. 85 147Cubing
526. 85 Conner D.
529. 84 asiahyoo1997
529. 84 hopifattan_
531. 83 David Reid
531. 83 l0lIb0y
533. 82 curiousity2575
534. 81 sascholeks
534. 81 elliottk_
534. 81 Simon Gall
537. 80 jasseri
537. 80 crazykitten499
537. 80 360cubed
540. 79 ImmolatedMarmoset
540. 79 Anton
540. 79 Paweł
543. 78 nicholas the cuber
544. 76 rubik2005
545. 75 Jaycubes
545. 75 Cringycuber2711
545. 75 EliteCuber
545. 75 Adoni
545. 75 KarlMarcus11
545. 75 Never Quit Cubing
551. 74 BrodoTheDodo
552. 73 ObscureCuber
553. 72 Faaris_cuber
553. 72 Jorjais
555. 71 SuperDuperCuber
555. 71 eyeballboi
555. 71 rubyakdks kube
555. 71 cwirkus50
555. 71 MeMiles
560. 70 Electrical Cubing
560. 70 RiSha
562. 69 Glomnipotent
562. 69 Arnav22
562. 69 mikiwow123
562. 69 Alexander Helbok
562. 69 Joshua smith the cuber
567. 68 spacecoastcuber
567. 68 Addictive Cubing
567. 68 Paarth Sharma
570. 67 Wesley
571. 66 RealNaoh
572. 65 X cuber
572. 65 derek_981
572. 65 DiscolouredWenis
572. 65 Oliwier
572. 65 FruitCuber
572. 65 Danuartha
572. 65 Fe_azk
579. 64 The Cubing Fanatic
579. 64 Owen Morrison
579. 64 george dunners
579. 64 SirBacon
579. 64 Bapels
579. 64 Satyavan Kay
579. 64 Moosekacha
579. 64 hexacuber
587. 63 dnguyen2204
587. 63 Letmeinpls
587. 63 Nathanael Robertson
587. 63 Tegan Jain
591. 62 GarethBert11
591. 62 yudo.r
591. 62 SomeRandomCuber1
594. 61 Nard Cubes
594. 61 Skittleskp
594. 61 Robsurya
597. 60 redoxxy
597. 60 donal56
599. 59 Deri Nata Wijaya
599. 59 HighQualityCollection
599. 59 Swamp347
602. 58 GC1998
602. 58 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
604. 56 PeterH2N
604. 56 sqAree
604. 56 Zidane Habiburachman
604. 56 CyanCuber (Jynz Gaming)
604. 56 Vester2004
609. 55 Filipe Teixeira
609. 55 rnz.cuber
609. 55 CyoobietheCuber
609. 55 Thecubingcuber347
613. 54 Jaco Momberg 
613. 54 DiamondGolem12
613. 54 Salvatore765431
613. 54 Curtis
617. 53 26doober
617. 53 paulcuber3
617. 53 Ernest Fowler
617. 53 UnknownCuber
617. 53 ItsSnazzle
617. 53 edd_dib
623. 52 Reizii
623. 52 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
623. 52 PCCuber
623. 52 jackolas456
623. 52 einsteiger
623. 52 cubeyinnit
623. 52 Cactachyon
630. 51 MEF227
630. 51 Insert---Name
630. 51 f_roerick
630. 51 swburk
634. 50 Bebrius
634. 50 ChronSquared
634. 50 FlatMars
634. 50 Milonatr108
638. 49 RifleCat
638. 49 NC_Cubes
640. 48 Rishky FY
640. 48 wimb64
640. 48 EnochManor
643. 47 vilkkuti25
643. 47 NolanDoes2x2
645. 46 MegaminxMan
645. 46 Josh_
645. 46 KP-20359
648. 45 Bonkashi
648. 45 Dr.Cubic
648. 45 Cremeneanu Lucian
648. 45 Ash Lakh
648. 45 feli.cubes
653. 44 Joust
653. 44 Saltcheese
653. 44 Timoth3
653. 44 Jerome speedcuber
653. 44 AquaCuber12345
658. 43 Bonmon2
658. 43 qT Tp
658. 43 Crimson The Dragon
658. 43 maciospy
658. 43 ValerioF21
658. 43 Li Xiang
664. 42 FIREFOX229
664. 42 ABadRubiksSolver
664. 42 L--Sergio
664. 42 EngiNerdBrian
664. 42 cuberboiiii
664. 42 Sapphire Cubing
670. 41 VDel_234_
670. 41 Jonasrox09
670. 41 Ninja208
670. 41 scrubizilla
670. 41 RyanSoh
675. 40 markdlei
675. 40 Pseudonym
675. 40 Abdul Basith TP
678. 39 yudispeedsolving.com
678. 39 Zain_A24
678. 39 nikanika555full
678. 39 Milominx
682. 38 virginia
682. 38 Bart Van Eynde
682. 38 commondave
685. 37 RPerm (2020GOME05)
686. 36 Jack314
686. 36 CFOP2020
686. 36 hebscody
689. 35 xander3
689. 35 KgsEvin
689. 35 Samueleneitor555
692. 33 CurlyFries
693. 32 Woodman567
693. 32 speedcube.insta
693. 32 BiscutDNF
693. 32 Cubinwitdapizza
693. 32 ChasetheCuber
693. 32 porkyp10
699. 31 Jmuncuber 
699. 31 Codanovia
701. 30 SolidJoltBlue
701. 30 Batman123
701. 30 JoRoux
701. 30 FlorianEnduro #111
701. 30 OwlDragon
706. 29 FaTyl
706. 29 MrLunarWolf
708. 28 DMSCUBER
708. 28 MegaCubeNoob
708. 28 Theepiccuber6969
708. 28 SanDro
712. 27 cubesrawesome
712. 27 Reddy
712. 27 Bavarian_god
712. 27 flyingk
716. 26 Teh Keng Foo
716. 26 MajorBaccs
716. 26 Rhynos
716. 26 OllieWolf11
720. 25 faisal
720. 25 SanArg
720. 25 Ajm1000
720. 25 Zaphod42
720. 25 yash vijayan
725. 24 Akmal huda
725. 24 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
727. 23 Vim
727. 23 Bintoro Nata Wijaya
727. 23 SpeedCuber6304
727. 23 Simeon Scheepers
727. 23 OvrTur3
732. 22 ImPaulPCG
732. 22 Renji Earl Kurniawan
732. 22 droerick
732. 22 Scollier
732. 22 Rod Cuber
732. 22 123tacocat321
738. 21 tigermaxi
738. 21 J2Cubed
738. 21 nulliDE
738. 21 Kaneki Uchiha
738. 21 david706cuber
738. 21 Sato Hikaru
738. 21 Emily
745. 20 samath
745. 20 HooverCuber
745. 20 Cubing Box
745. 20 galihlihga
745. 20 KovyTheCuber
745. 20 Mrcuber8765678
745. 20 Emanuel Fernandez
752. 19 SoaringAscent
753. 18 Chimp_Cuber608
753. 18 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
753. 18 Akram Hayajneh
756. 17 Apolo
756. 17 dphdmn
756. 17 AMS_2018
756. 17 nivdian
756. 17 Nir1213
756. 17 Csc
756. 17 TYLERisAcuber
756. 17 anderson_1231
756. 17 ARMANDO CUBOS 426
756. 17 Wes Poly
766. 16 DodusNet
766. 16 CubiBubi
766. 16 XfinityPowerMan
766. 16 cubingmom2
766. 16 KamTheCuber
771. 15 Mr_Tiger420
771. 15 Parity Cuber
771. 15 Flyingsky
774. 14 LostGent
774. 14 MuckPie
774. 14 patriotdave
774. 14 PetrusQuber
774. 14 Alexuty
779. 13 CreationUniverse
779. 13 Adalia samaira
779. 13 Phyun
779. 13 Ezra
779. 13 Jupiter
779. 13 BenTheCuberYT
779. 13 SH03L4C3
779. 13 noobcuber22
787. 12 seallife1
787. 12 DemonicCuberad
787. 12 Graaaby
787. 12 beansalad
787. 12 Ace19212
787. 12 MarcoKiel7
787. 12 TaliwangCube
794. 11 ParityCuber
794. 11 RafiKha29
794. 11 Ayal
797. 10 ARNZPRO
797. 10 J perm
797. 10 aisojdb
797. 10 dav3
797. 10 shqdowcuber
802. 9 Dam'sCube
802. 9 pineapple cuber luca V
804. 8 JustAnotherCuber
804. 8 STLCuber
804. 8 slowcuberof2020
804. 8 bolt
804. 8 T Perm124
804. 8 U_Turn_Cuber
804. 8 Justplayingwithx
811. 7 capcubeing
811. 7 Miri
811. 7 CubingBox
811. 7 Crazycubesolver
815. 6 Gatornade
815. 6 RFMX
817. 5 1davey29
817. 5 #CubingForPeace
817. 5 Keith The Cuber
817. 5 Rosh Abin Abraham
817. 5 StuntPlayZYT
822. 4 Jennswans
822. 4 astronomize
822. 4 zenkeiran357
822. 4 Fgaming
822. 4 pineapplecuber
822. 4 XIQTF
822. 4 MarcusLocksUp
822. 4 Cube wizard
830. 3 William Bate
830. 3 Kuda_kepang
830. 3 Laila
830. 3 blorbus


*3x3x3* (1000)

1. 8075 OriginalUsername
2. 8034 Luke Garrett
3. 7624 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4. 6935 cuberkid10
5. 6704 thecubingwizard
6. 6633 ichcubegerne
7. 6539 Logan2017DAYR01
8. 6508 Khairur Rachim
9. 6449 Legomanz
10. 6296 BradenTheMagician
11. 6270 mihnea3000
12. 6253 ExultantCarn
13. 6183 DGCubes
14. 6154 NewoMinx
15. 5858 wuque man 
16. 5837 Keenan Johnson
16. 5837 NathanaelCubes
18. 5723 riz3ndrr 
19. 5674 Dream Cubing
20. 5672 Sean Hartman
21. 5471 turtwig
21. 5471 Fred Lang
23. 5316 MCuber
24. 5155 G2013
25. 4972 abunickabhi
26. 4971 Liam Wadek
27. 4932 Rubadcar
28. 4930 20luky3
29. 4820 abhijat
30. 4813 MattP98
31. 4710 Coinman_
32. 4671 fun at the joy
33. 4467 dollarstorecubes
34. 4444 JoXCuber
35. 4390 BraydenTheCuber
36. 4329 Zeke Mackay
37. 4256 VJW
38. 4178 Heewon Seo
39. 4170 FaLoL
40. 4158 Cooki348
41. 4050 xyzzy
42. 4002 d2polld
43. 3914 Samuel Kevin
44. 3898 sigalig
45. 3892 lumes2121
46. 3860 AidanNoogie
47. 3850 smackbadatskewb
48. 3808 oliver sitja sichel
49. 3725 gottagitgud
50. 3457 Sub1Hour
51. 3347 Micah Morrison
52. 3260 2017LAMB06
53. 3220 Antto Pitkänen
54. 3151 wearephamily1719
55. 3132 BradyCubes08
56. 3110 BMcCl1
57. 3084 Jscuber
58. 3045 remopihel
59. 3023 Ian Pang
60. 3022 Rollercoasterben 
61. 2955 TipsterTrickster 
62. 2902 Michał Krasowski
63. 2881 BigBoyMicah
64. 2864 begiuli65
65. 2814 revaldoah
66. 2792 trangium
67. 2789 PratikKhannaSkewb
68. 2754 parkertrager
69. 2744 DhruvA
70. 2728 Kylegadj
71. 2707 TheNoobCuber
72. 2698 MrKuba600
73. 2674 jvier
74. 2632 jancsi02
75. 2590 BrianJ
76. 2576 Varun Mohanraj
77. 2574 midnightcuberx
78. 2571 V.Kochergin
79. 2552 KrokosB
80. 2551 YouCubing
81. 2482 Koen van Aller
82. 2453 ican97
83. 2424 PingPongCuber
84. 2408 Kerry_Creech
85. 2365 Isaac Latta
86. 2343 jason3141
87. 2342 MegaminxMan
88. 2331 JackPfeifer
89. 2325 ngmh
90. 2288 RandomPerson84
91. 2263 Christopher Fandrich
92. 2210 RileyN23
93. 2162 [email protected]
94. 2153 Shadowjockey
95. 2132 VIBE_ZT
96. 2115 Parke187
97. 2101 bennettstouder
98. 2086 GTGil
99. 2084 Utkarsh Ashar
100. 2069 CubicOreo
101. 2051 Nutybaconator
102. 2026 Dylan Swarts
103. 2015 Rafaello
104. 2007 thatkid
105. 2005 vishwasankarcubing
106. 1989 Petri Krzywacki
107. 1983 nevinscph
108. 1981 Raymos Castillo
109. 1960 João Vinicius
110. 1932 Keroma12
111. 1928 Aleksandar Dukleski
112. 1923 thembldlord
113. 1918 Cubing5life
114. 1903 boroc226han
115. 1887 [email protected]
116. 1874 Hunter Eric Deardurff
117. 1839 nikodem.rudy
118. 1812 Lim Hung
119. 1801 KingCanyon
120. 1794 typeman5
120. 1794 jihu1011
122. 1774 MartinN13
123. 1767 jaysammey777
124. 1766 pizzacrust
125. 1739 Aadil- ali
126. 1717 Charles Jerome
127. 1710 danvie
128. 1672 Henry Lipka
129. 1650 drpfisherman
130. 1638 John Benwell
131. 1634 OwenB
132. 1606 MichaelNielsen
133. 1594 FishyIshy
134. 1591 Imran Rahman
135. 1572 Cuz Red
136. 1561 brad711
137. 1541 JO Cubing
138. 1534 JustinTimeCuber
139. 1503 MarkA64
140. 1450 Ontricus
141. 1428 tc kruber
142. 1423 Chris Van Der Brink
143. 1416 Samuel Baird
144. 1413 Dylan is nub
145. 1374 mrsniffles01
146. 1354 JakubDrobny
147. 1332 Teh Keng Foo
148. 1326 [email protected]
149. 1323 Cheng
150. 1304 Cale S
151. 1303 breadears
152. 1292 PokeCubes
153. 1277 SebastianCarrillo
154. 1272 DonovanTheCool
155. 1271 Kit Clement
156. 1269 TheDubDubJr
157. 1242 jake.levine
158. 1240 trav1
159. 1229 BLCuber8
160. 1228 FastCubeMaster
160. 1228 typo56
162. 1212 yourmotherfly
163. 1207 BenChristman1
164. 1204 UnknownCanvas
165. 1200 jakgun0130
166. 1198 MarixPix
167. 1188 sqAree
168. 1185 Valken
169. 1183 LittleLumos
170. 1181 mista
171. 1173 swankfukinc
172. 1171 Magdamini
173. 1167 Clément B.
174. 1164 Lvl9001Wizard
175. 1162 Trig0n
176. 1128 asacuber
177. 1123 OJ Cubing
178. 1108 speedcube.insta
178. 1108 u Cube
180. 1103 One Wheel
181. 1083 Brendyn Dunagan
182. 1071 Comvat
183. 1070 50ph14
184. 1059 toinou06cubing
185. 1058 topppits
186. 1057 ProStar
187. 1046 Alea
188. 1041 Michael DeLaRosa
189. 1036 Torch
190. 1023 epride17
190. 1023 Toothcraver55
192. 1018 twoj_stary_pijany
193. 1003 SmallTownCuber
194. 987 joshsailscga
195. 980 Elf
195. 980 KardTrickKid_YT
197. 979 LoiteringCuber
198. 971 colegemuth
199. 968 nico_german_cuber
200. 952 Neb
200. 952 SpiFunTastic
202. 946 sean_cut4
203. 929 FLS99
204. 922 Abhi
204. 922 Sameer Aggarwal
206. 917 OriEy
207. 915 Schmizee
208. 907 NoProblemCubing
209. 906 Zubin Park
210. 904 Cube to Cube
210. 904 nickelcubes
212. 902 CubingwithChris
212. 902 Jmuncuber 
212. 902 sporteisvogel
215. 890 Mike Hughey
216. 887 GenTheThief
216. 887 sashdev
218. 883 TommyC
219. 877 vedroboev
220. 876 BleachedTurtle
221. 875 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
222. 859 InlandEmpireCuber
223. 855 NarenRameshB
223. 855 skewby_cuber
225. 839 Jrg
226. 831 Jam88
227. 829 Boris McCoy
228. 828 Jami Viljanen
229. 820 Sir E Brum
230. 813 MLGCubez
231. 812 Helmer Ewert
231. 812 Dylab is nub
233. 808 sascholeks
234. 803 Nikhil Soares
235. 796 SonofRonan
236. 795 freshcuber.de
237. 789 cubingpatrol
238. 786 pjk
239. 782 CrispyCubing
240. 781 cheaj99
241. 779 AlphaCam625
242. 778 JChambers13
243. 777 Niclas Mach
244. 774 Kal-Flo
245. 767 DesertWolf
246. 761 Ghost Cuber 
247. 747 bhoffman492
248. 744 bgcatfan
249. 743 quing
250. 742 Manatee 10235
251. 740 Brady
252. 736 Pixaler
253. 727 aidenkimm
254. 725 HendrikW
255. 700 aarush vasanadu
256. 699 Lewis
257. 693 NintendoCuber
258. 692 HKspeed.com
258. 692 filmip
260. 691 boby_okta
261. 686 dycocubix
262. 684 nms777
263. 679 Awder
264. 660 Skewb_Cube
265. 656 xpoes
266. 654 CaptainCuber
267. 649 Moreno van Rooijen
268. 646 Marcus Siu
269. 642 Amelia
270. 637 Natanael
271. 627 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
272. 613 Insert---Name
273. 612 Jonah Jarvis
274. 610 dat1asiandude
275. 598 WorldoBlocks
275. 598 Notrux32
277. 593 eyeball321
277. 593 Jaime CG
279. 568 camcuber
280. 567 NevEr_QeyX
281. 562 Alex Niedland
282. 559 Rubika-37-021204
283. 556 TheSlykrCubr
284. 555 CreationUniverse
285. 554 Jacck
286. 543 Ryan Wu
287. 537 Infraredlizards
288. 535 weatherman223
289. 532 Ianwubby
290. 530 asiahyoo1997
290. 530 David ep
292. 529 2019DWYE01
293. 525 G0ingInsqne
294. 523 HippieCuber
295. 520 ok cuber
296. 517 m24816
296. 517 anna4f
298. 515 Alpha cuber
299. 514 CodingCuber
300. 510 DNF_Cuber
301. 507 Sowrduk
302. 506 LYZ
303. 504 Bogdan
304. 503 [email protected]
304. 503 Triangles_are_cubers
304. 503 ElyasCubing
307. 501 lejitcuber
307. 501 milo black
309. 493 loffy
310. 488 Immolated-Marmoset
311. 487 Axel Lönnstedt
312. 486 ElephantCuber
313. 476 SpeedCubeReview
314. 475 Pratyush Manas
315. 471 NaterTater23
316. 468 MikaSmulders
317. 464 zhata
318. 461 Nayano
319. 457 Aadil ali
320. 448 BandedCubing101
321. 446 Natemophi
322. 444 Brayden Gilland
323. 435 Ali161102
324. 427 Nicos
325. 425 KingTim96
326. 422 PotatoCuber
327. 413 [email protected]
328. 412 VauZed
329. 411 Lachlan Stephens
330. 405 PlatonCuber
331. 399 MatsBergsten
332. 398 Master_Disaster
333. 394 Sjviray
334. 387 Skycubes 66
335. 385 Pranav Gadge
336. 383 Laura
337. 381 ARandomCuber
338. 380 RedstoneTim
339. 376 JoaquinRuenes
340. 370 Mikikajek
341. 363 JLSH
342. 362 dphdmn
343. 359 rdurette10
344. 355 Thelegend12
345. 347 dnguyen2204
346. 345 GioccioCuber
347. 344 Andrew_Rizo
347. 344 tavery343
349. 343 YoAkshYo
349. 343 Pfannkuchener
351. 340 cuber-26
352. 335 Nika
353. 329 rj
354. 328 Bilbo7
354. 328 Adam Chodyniecki
356. 327 Hargun02
357. 326 jackeyguy
358. 324 Julio974
359. 320 gutte02
360. 319 goidlon
361. 316 TheodorNordstrand
361. 316 BrianNguyen47
363. 314 I'm A Cuber
364. 311 david_5647
365. 310 Cuberstache
365. 310 JakeKlassen
365. 310 GAN CUBER
368. 308 HawaiiLife745
368. 308 MTOBEIYF
370. 304 [email protected]
371. 299 bh13
371. 299 WoowyBaby
371. 299 tuga88
374. 298 elimescube
375. 296 Elite_Cuber
376. 292 Milesb95
376. 292 M O
376. 292 michaelxfy
376. 292 Jocubing
376. 292 RealNaoh
381. 291 Robsurya
382. 286 Color Cuber
383. 283 TrueONCE
383. 283 Heath Flick
385. 282 dhafin
385. 282 Stubbi
385. 282 l0lIb0y
388. 280 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
389. 278 Pyra42
389. 278 MJS Cubing
391. 276 ryan_soh
392. 275 niclas.mach
392. 275 [email protected]
394. 274 Nitheesh fmc
394. 274 elliottk_
396. 273 riovqn
397. 271 LolTreeMan
397. 271 EngiNerdBrian
399. 265 MilanDas
400. 264 teboecubes
400. 264 swburk
400. 264 YaleZ1023
403. 262 Linus.B
403. 262 Delta Phi
405. 261 [email protected]
405. 261 PikachuPlayz_MC
405. 261 Anton
405. 261 riffch
409. 258 hyperbannanas
410. 257 seth0420
410. 257 MrCuberLP
412. 256 Owen Morrison
413. 255 zwhite
414. 250 lucasliao0403
415. 248 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
415. 248 skewber10
417. 247 alexiscubing
418. 245 yudispeedsolving.com
419. 243 Harsha Paladugu
420. 242 Destin.S
421. 241 buzzteam4
421. 241 Jeann_Cube
423. 240 LostGent
423. 240 oliverpallo
423. 240 tommyo11
426. 239 Olexandr Seniuk
427. 237 Sixstringcal
427. 237 cwirkus50
429. 236 Turbo TPS
430. 235 f96
431. 234 TheCubingAddict980
432. 230 destin_shulfer
432. 230 Mo_A2244
432. 230 mm15
435. 229 rubyakdks kube
436. 227 TomTheCuber101
436. 227 PCCuber
438. 226 GarethBert11
439. 225 CruddyCuber
440. 224 mhcubergamer
441. 223 RJcub3r
442. 221 ImmolatedMarmoset
443. 220 Oxzowachi
444. 219 Lilas ma
444. 219 kaden D.
446. 217 Metallic Silver
447. 216 TheEpicCuber
448. 215 MaksymilianMisiak
449. 213 Ben Whitmore
449. 213 Alexander Niedland
451. 212 Kered
452. 209 Gnome
452. 209 Rubiksdude4144
452. 209 Skittleskp
455. 208 N4Cubing
456. 205 RyuKagamine
456. 205 Marquez P
458. 204 RifleCat
458. 204 Mat XD
460. 203 AdrianCubing
460. 203 Ernest Fowler
460. 203 DUDECUBER
463. 201 Gašper Potočnik
463. 201 Caydoge
463. 201 teehee_elan
466. 200 Joe Archibald
466. 200 Ayce
468. 198 Tatch
468. 198 Oli_H
470. 197 kilwap147
471. 192 Rubadcar2527
471. 192 Cubing Forever
471. 192 scrubizilla
474. 191 Batsy_who_laughs
475. 189 Jaycubes
475. 189 LauG
477. 188 J perm
478. 187 Sebastien
478. 187 The Cubing Fanatic
478. 187 edd_dib
481. 184 matt boeren
482. 183 MEF227
483. 182 JC Cuber
483. 182 Big123
483. 182 sl0wcuber
483. 182 Swamp347
483. 182 einsteiger
488. 181 theos
488. 181 Nathanael Robertson
488. 181 The Cubing Dufus
491. 180 SmartKucing
491. 180 RFMX
491. 180 FDCubing
494. 179 ChasterPond
494. 179 linus.sch
494. 179 Mattia Pasquini
497. 178 derek_981
498. 176 Janice_leslie
499. 173 Ordway Persyn
499. 173 Zac04attack
499. 173 Kymlikespotatoes12105
499. 173 Cubinwitdapizza
503. 172 urdeje
503. 172 Santha Ruban
503. 172 cuberonline
506. 171 poleszczuk
507. 170 T Perm124
508. 169 satyam panchal
509. 168 Dutgif32
510. 165 MattHallTV
511. 164 [email protected]
512. 163 speedcuber71
512. 163 skewbercuber
512. 163 Briyan Maulana
515. 161 daniel678
515. 161 CyoobietheCuber
517. 160 Deri Nata Wijaya
517. 160 Eli C
519. 158 mikiwow123
520. 157 bandi72006
520. 157 Jack314
520. 157 the dnf master
523. 156 Raihandy75
524. 154 Lupus3141
525. 153 Awesomesaucer
525. 153 Caleb Rogers
527. 152 Mateusz Kozioł
527. 152 Rishky FY
527. 152 jacob.cubing
527. 152 SpeedCuberSUB30
527. 152 TheCuber12345
532. 151 Billybong378
533. 150 audiophile121
533. 150 Zman04
533. 150 PotatoCuber
536. 149 cubeshepherd
536. 149 Mageminx
538. 148 leomannen
539. 146 Glomnipotent
539. 146 tobiaz
541. 145 jasseri
542. 144 taco_schell
542. 144 Moosekacha
544. 143 Islam Kitiev
545. 142 SorinT
545. 142 Eamon
547. 140 Wilhelm
547. 140 TheKravCuber
547. 140 David the cubing god
550. 139 Salvatore765431
551. 136 Tx789
551. 136 Joergenomunism
551. 136 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
554. 135 MaikeruKonare
554. 135 Rocketcubing
554. 135 Shaun Mack
554. 135 KyleTheCuber
558. 134 Pradipta661
558. 134 Mr. Rubric
560. 133 R Prime
561. 132 Ked Ki
561. 132 Silky
561. 132 calotret
564. 131 Kymlikespotatoes
564. 131 2016LAIL01
564. 131 Wesley
567. 130 Jeann_Sc
567. 130 Wicaksono
569. 129 EJCubed
569. 129 thomas.sch
571. 128 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
572. 127 KgsEvin
572. 127 LukasCubes
572. 127 Liz2107
575. 125 360cubed
576. 124 YoniStrass
577. 123 xander3
578. 122 dschieses
578. 122 AvaFelz
578. 122 NoahCubing
581. 121 DailyCuber
581. 121 Renji Earl Kurniawan
583. 120 OHboi
583. 120 Sitina
583. 120 Theo1409
586. 119 HighQualityCollection
586. 119 Hjerpower
586. 119 george dunners
586. 119 KovyTheCuber
590. 118 PeterH2N
590. 118 Mbozcan
592. 117 Omegacubing
592. 117 L--Sergio
594. 116 kluckyklucky
594. 116 Cubeflix
596. 115 PetrusQuber
597. 113 redoxxy
597. 113 Nitheesh 
599. 112 zzdanielzz29
599. 112 PixelWizard
599. 112 John123
602. 111 tigermaxi
602. 111 TooBoredToThink
602. 111 hopifattan_
602. 111 Never Quit Cubing
606. 110 X cuber
606. 110 eyeballboi
606. 110 fortissim2
606. 110 khafidznr
610. 109 Cringycuber2711
610. 109 Bacon nice
612. 108 znay
613. 107 CurlyFries
613. 107 Nazib Nawar
615. 106 DiscolouredWenis
615. 106 bob_lightbulb
615. 106 FeliousDeath
615. 106 gamers652
619. 104 JRL30500
619. 104 Corner Twistz
621. 103 qaz
621. 103 Sidharth Sudhir
621. 103 TheOcarinaCuber
621. 103 HelloKIMKIM
625. 102 curiousity2575
625. 102 Faustfan
627. 101 ObscureCuber
628. 100 Arnav22
629. 99 AquaCuber12345
630. 98 thecubemaster23
630. 98 KingCobble29
630. 98 Cubingcubecuber
630. 98 Tegan Jain
630. 98 Adoni
630. 98 Zaphod42
630. 98 KarlMarcus11
630. 98 Fe_azk
638. 97 yudo.r
638. 97 flyingk
638. 97 wimb64
638. 97 porkyp10
642. 96 paulcuber3
642. 96 Angry_Mob
644. 95 AMS_2018
644. 95 Ethan Hayes
644. 95 PTCuber
647. 94 BiscutDNF
647. 94 Alfi Syahr
647. 94 didiask
650. 93 Woodman567
651. 92 Calum
651. 92 ashfos
651. 92 Predther
651. 92 J cubing
655. 91 connorlacrosse
655. 91 Electrical Cubing
655. 91 Danuartha
655. 91 EliteCuber
659. 90 White KB
659. 90 Bonmon2
661. 89 qwer13
661. 89 Zain_A24
661. 89 hexacuber
664. 88 cuber135
665. 87 26doober
665. 87 GC1998
667. 86 Diamondbro19
667. 86 SanArg
667. 86 Devadathan Unni
670. 85 Poketube6681
670. 85 UnknownCuber
670. 85 Crimson The Dragon
670. 85 David Reid
674. 84 SuperDuperCuber
674. 84 Thrasher989
674. 84 Reddy
674. 84 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
678. 83 Akmal huda
678. 83 Joshua smith the cuber
680. 82 Mike3451
680. 82 DiamondGolem12
680. 82 Rod Cuber
680. 82 KP-20359
684. 81 Gregory Alekseev
684. 81 Caleb Arnette
684. 81 danbo
687. 80 markdlei
688. 79 vilkkuti25
688. 79 147Cubing
688. 79 [email protected]
691. 78 commondave
691. 78 Dr.Cubic
691. 78 [email protected]
691. 78 Alexander Helbok
691. 78 Paweł
696. 76 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
697. 75 yoyoyoj123
698. 74 Ditto64
698. 74 BLXND
698. 74 Jorjais
701. 73 DSauce
701. 73 Aldo Elyada Tjandra
703. 72 ChronSquared
703. 72 FlorianEnduro #111
703. 72 SomeRandomCuber1
706. 71 Gan Air SM
707. 70 crazykitten499
707. 70 hebscody
709. 69 velt
709. 69 Emanuel Fernandez
711. 68 FinnTheCuber102
711. 68 icubeslow434
711. 68 Brodie Bouley
711. 68 Timoth3
711. 68 Simon Gall
711. 68 Phyun
711. 68 Humble Cuber
711. 68 idris
711. 68 anderson_1231
720. 66 Ahmad Zacky
720. 66 LucJar56
720. 66 DavEz
723. 65 Apolo
723. 65 bolt
723. 65 OwlDragon
726. 63 Zidane Habiburachman
726. 63 Bavarian_god
726. 63 Aldy B
726. 63 cckkbb
730. 62 edladd
730. 62 idrkmans
732. 61 1davey29
732. 61 samath
732. 61 STLCuber
732. 61 Addictive Cubing
736. 60 John_NOTgood
736. 60 nikanika555full
738. 59 Het 
738. 59 Nadnavika
738. 59 Paarth Sharma
741. 58 SirBacon
741. 58 Nathan Black
743. 57 SolidJoltBlue
743. 57 turcas
743. 57 FlatMars
746. 56 Nard Cubes
746. 56 jackolas456
748. 55 FIREFOX229
748. 55 ricey
748. 55 Filipe Teixeira
748. 55 qT Tp
748. 55 AlbiAiman
748. 55 donal56
754. 54 Faaris_cuber
754. 54 xxpaulwangxx
754. 54 Conner D.
754. 54 Hanif Nirwasita Agly
758. 53 alexmge
758. 53 EnochManor
760. 52 FaTyl
760. 52 CubiBubi
760. 52 RafiKha29
760. 52 NE CUBES
764. 51 Jaco Momberg 
764. 51 Letmeinpls
764. 51 Reizii
764. 51 Hail Stan
764. 51 under5myy
769. 50 jotak7
769. 50 Bonkashi
769. 50 dav3
769. 50 MeMiles
773. 49 Saltcheese
773. 49 mattboeren
773. 49 seungju choi
776. 48 Bebrius
776. 48 FinnTheCuber
778. 47 Zagros
778. 47 NC_Cubes
778. 47 FruitCuber
778. 47 Jerome speedcuber
778. 47 Dutchy
783. 46 VDel_234_
784. 45 Satyavan Kay
784. 45 RyanSoh
786. 44 Jonasrox09
786. 44 astronomize
786. 44 Devan
786. 44 Cremeneanu Lucian
786. 44 Cactachyon
791. 43 #CubingForPeace
792. 42 rubik2005
792. 42 sixCheese
792. 42 RIZKI PUTRA
792. 42 nicholas the cuber
792. 42 Ninja208
797. 41 PeterJ89
797. 41 CFOP2020
799. 40 Kai_Valdez
799. 40 Matthew d
799. 40 cocmulugih
799. 40 Saja
799. 40 Li Xiang
804. 39 Bart Van Eynde
804. 39 Vim
804. 39 Josh_
804. 39 f_roerick
808. 38 kawam1123
808. 38 NBAGARRETT
810. 37 ABadRubiksSolver
810. 37 JustAnotherCuber
810. 37 SoaringAscent
810. 37 MegaCubeNoob
810. 37 faisal
810. 37 Curtis
810. 37 TaliwangCube
817. 36 Mr_Tiger420
817. 36 nickkenn17speedsolving.com
817. 36 Milominx
820. 35 hollower147
820. 35 ZZ'er
820. 35 Bintoro Nata Wijaya
820. 35 MuhammadIrfan
820. 35 N speedsolving
820. 35 Bapels
820. 35 cuberboiiii
827. 34 patriotdave
827. 34 LunarStellar
827. 34 Kaneki Uchiha
827. 34 Simeon Scheepers
827. 34 BrodoTheDodo
832. 33 Ebyspirit
832. 33 JPerm
832. 33 Ajm1000
832. 33 david706cuber
832. 33 cubeyinnit
837. 32 roosfan22
837. 32 Rama El Maulana Agung
837. 32 rnz.cuber
837. 32 Vester2004
837. 32 Milonatr108
842. 31 HooverCuber
842. 31 M.ESSA BINTANG
842. 31 benthecuber
845. 30 Oliwier
845. 30 spacecoastcuber
847. 29 nivdian
847. 29 yash vijayan
847. 29 123tacocat321
850. 28 kits_
850. 28 Joust
852. 27 NolanDoes2x2
852. 27 Rhynos
852. 27 KamTheCuber
852. 27 droerick
852. 27 theunstablelad
852. 27 Ash Lakh
858. 26 MuckPie
858. 26 Weida Rafa
858. 26 Ferdzio
858. 26 BenTheCuberYT
858. 26 Akram Hayajneh
863. 25 cubesrawesome
863. 25 capcubeing
863. 25 Codanovia
863. 25 XfinityPowerMan
863. 25 MichaelV9304
863. 25 Theepiccuber6969
863. 25 Edwinrpd
870. 24 P3N.gu1nCXI
870. 24 [email protected]
870. 24 andyykim3
870. 24 Abdul Basith TP
870. 24 CyanCuber (Jynz Gaming)
870. 24 OvrTur3
876. 23 [email protected]
876. 23 Robby
876. 23 Alexuty
876. 23 Nir1213
876. 23 TYLERisAcuber
876. 23 Samueleneitor555
876. 23 feli.cubes
883. 22 nihadahd
883. 22 JailtonMendes
883. 22 ItsSnazzle
883. 22 Chimp_Cuber608
883. 22 Mafiq spensa 7c
883. 22 JJRTheCuber
883. 22 OllieWolf11
883. 22 joseph slane
891. 21 DMSCUBER
891. 21 J2Cubed
891. 21 Pseudonym
891. 21 ChasetheCuber
891. 21 RandomPris
896. 20 virginia
896. 20 SomeKid2369
896. 20 Juan Peralta
896. 20 bilbo07
896. 20 Spensa7C
896. 20 maciospy
896. 20 Belekokz
903. 19 2017jain28
903. 19 Indana Zulfa 
903. 19 Pickxelated Cubing
903. 19 Squeaks
903. 19 Ace19212
903. 19 Cube wizard
909. 18 lilhotpocket.sr
909. 18 Cubing Box
909. 18 RiSha
909. 18 AyushKathale
913. 17 Miri
913. 17 ClashCode
913. 17 RPerm (2020GOME05)
916. 16 MJCuber05
916. 16 Chiggers
916. 16 William Bate
916. 16 Jennswans
916. 16 Yj
916. 16 StanMan
916. 16 C Perm
916. 16 Cuber2702
916. 16 Flyingsky
925. 15 DodusNet
925. 15 Atomixcc 
925. 15 Gatornade
925. 15 ARNZPRO
925. 15 Alvin
925. 15 CassielK
931. 14 Awesome Cubemaster
931. 14 Widyadarma.id
931. 14 beansalad
931. 14 RebuiltAwsome
931. 14 BlueAcidball
936. 13 Kanaya.solving
936. 13 Mrcuber8765678
936. 13 MarcoKiel7
939. 12 MrLunarWolf
939. 12 Nina83
939. 12 Ayal
939. 12 Aagney Krishna B
939. 12 qwr
939. 12 XIQTF
939. 12 UncoolCuber
939. 12 Emily
947. 11 seallife1
947. 11 Reyfan1212
947. 11 Mattscp999
947. 11 VPT
947. 11 Wes Poly
947. 11 noobcuber22
953. 10 cougarscratch
953. 10 Batman123
953. 10 Hafid Indra Kusuma
953. 10 ValerioF21
953. 10 StuntPlayZYT
953. 10 Gen
953. 10 Justplayingwithx
960. 9 ParityCuber
960. 9 Justin andrew.cube
960. 9 Ezra
960. 9 Diego Garcia
960. 9 Crazycubesolver
960. 9 Sarthak Hingankar
960. 9 samuel32153
960. 9 luca2453
968. 8 P_star cubes
968. 8 cubingmom2
968. 8 Harvey Xing
968. 8 pineapple cuber luca V
972. 7 Claudio Garanzini
972. 7 kirito
972. 7 lesliesampson
972. 7 Sapphire Cubing
972. 7 Thomas Water
977. 6 William Martin Powell
977. 6 jlk
977. 6 michaelcmelton
977. 6 CubingBox
977. 6 Daffa el labib
977. 6 Timecard47
977. 6 Laila
977. 6 delta76
977. 6 SH03L4C3
986. 5 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
986. 5 Csc
986. 5 Kade the cuber
986. 5 Scollier
986. 5 RadicalRick
991. 4 jam66150
991. 4 luckyboy
991. 4 BajkosKingg
991. 4 Muhammad Rifqi
991. 4 Fgaming
991. 4 DemonicCuberad
991. 4 Keith The Cuber
991. 4 Rosh Abin Abraham
991. 4 MarcusLocksUp
991. 4 M. Rahat Efendi


*4x4x4* (604)

1. 4879 OriginalUsername
2. 4585 ichcubegerne
3. 4040 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4. 4034 NewoMinx
5. 4029 Khairur Rachim
6. 3746 Dream Cubing
7. 3669 Sean Hartman
8. 3649 Logan2017DAYR01
9. 3606 DGCubes
10. 3515 tJardigradHe
11. 3478 BradenTheMagician
12. 3454 cuberkid10
13. 3245 xyzzy
14. 3178 MCuber
15. 3083 abunickabhi
16. 3046 FaLoL
17. 3026 MattP98
18. 2903 G2013
19. 2841 JoXCuber
20. 2803 Keenan Johnson
21. 2724 fun at the joy
22. 2715 thecubingwizard
23. 2690 Liam Wadek
24. 2667 wuque man 
25. 2603 abhijat
26. 2580 mihnea3000
27. 2511 20luky3
28. 2444 Heewon Seo
29. 2334 dollarstorecubes
30. 2330 sigalig
31. 2326 NathanaelCubes
32. 2085 Rubadcar
33. 2065 nevinscph
34. 2024 Sub1Hour
35. 1989 begiuli65
36. 1897 Cooki348
37. 1843 MrKuba600
38. 1820 wearephamily1719
39. 1789 Rollercoasterben 
40. 1765 Michał Krasowski
41. 1754 John Benwell
41. 1754 lumes2121
43. 1641 BigBoyMicah
44. 1633 VJW
45. 1606 thatkid
46. 1574 turtwig
47. 1559 Jscuber
48. 1534 DhruvA
49. 1510 Antto Pitkänen
50. 1392 YouCubing
51. 1390 TheNoobCuber
52. 1382 RileyN23
53. 1372 Fred Lang
54. 1347 VIBE_ZT
55. 1321 d2polld
56. 1318 Coinman_
57. 1316 remopihel
58. 1313 BMcCl1
59. 1294 Raymos Castillo
60. 1276 PingPongCuber
61. 1271 BrianJ
62. 1257 BraydenTheCuber
63. 1255 TipsterTrickster 
64. 1239 Dylan Swarts
65. 1201 swankfukinc
66. 1200 riz3ndrr 
67. 1197 CubicOreo
68. 1159 revaldoah
69. 1149 oliver sitja sichel
70. 1139 midnightcuberx
71. 1130 Zeke Mackay
72. 1117 Cheng
73. 1082 Parke187
74. 1078 Petri Krzywacki
75. 1071 Christopher Fandrich
76. 1045 Shadowjockey
77. 1027 One Wheel
77. 1027 Isaac Latta
77. 1027 drpfisherman
80. 1017 bennettstouder
81. 1012 Lim Hung
82. 992 Micah Morrison
83. 973 jake.levine
84. 968 boroc226han
84. 968 LittleLumos
86. 945 João Vinicius
87. 943 BradyCubes08
88. 910 jvier
89. 901 Koen van Aller
90. 887 smackbadatskewb
91. 881 UnknownCanvas
92. 878 colegemuth
93. 873 parkertrager
94. 863 [email protected]
95. 848 [email protected]
96. 844 V.Kochergin
97. 829 jason3141
98. 809 thembldlord
99. 808 MarixPix
100. 802 jancsi02
101. 800 Torch
102. 776 Clément B.
103. 773 breadears
104. 770 OriEy
105. 758 Hunter Eric Deardurff
106. 756 Magdamini
107. 755 joshsailscga
108. 752 Rafaello
109. 744 Cubing5life
110. 742 Valken
111. 737 nikodem.rudy
112. 733 Legomanz
113. 716 ngmh
114. 711 JackPfeifer
115. 699 Nutybaconator
115. 699 KrokosB
117. 695 RandomPerson84
117. 695 JO Cubing
119. 692 typo56
120. 689 Chris Van Der Brink
121. 687 TheDubDubJr
122. 678 AidanNoogie
123. 676 topppits
124. 672 pizzacrust
125. 660 trav1
126. 645 Elf
127. 641 Henry Lipka
127. 641 sporteisvogel
129. 639 Aleksandar Dukleski
130. 635 ExultantCarn
130. 635 Charles Jerome
132. 625 BleachedTurtle
133. 623 Ontricus
134. 622 epride17
135. 617 Kit Clement
135. 617 vishwasankarcubing
137. 596 FLS99
138. 594 freshcuber.de
139. 587 Utkarsh Ashar
140. 580 MegaminxMan
141. 568 jaysammey777
141. 568 cubingpatrol
143. 565 Neb
144. 545 SonofRonan
145. 535 JustinTimeCuber
145. 535 CrispyCubing
147. 527 PratikKhannaSkewb
148. 526 Imran Rahman
149. 519 Jacck
150. 512 Jrg
151. 509 Michael DeLaRosa
152. 501 Niclas Mach
153. 496 brad711
154. 491 Brendyn Dunagan
155. 490 Boris McCoy
156. 488 toinou06cubing
157. 485 KingCanyon
158. 480 Rubika-37-021204
159. 478 nico_german_cuber
160. 477 Nikhil Soares
161. 459 quing
162. 444 sean_cut4
163. 432 Alea
164. 419 Kerry_Creech
165. 417 CaptainCuber
166. 416 ok cuber
166. 416 KingTim96
168. 413 WorldoBlocks
169. 411 boby_okta
170. 406 Cuz Red
171. 402 bhoffman492
172. 399 aarush vasanadu
173. 398 GTGil
173. 398 BenChristman1
175. 390 Awder
176. 384 [email protected]
177. 382 LYZ
178. 381 HendrikW
179. 380 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
180. 372 jihu1011
181. 371 BLCuber8
182. 369 Mike Hughey
183. 368 DonovanTheCool
184. 366 Samuel Baird
185. 364 MatsBergsten
186. 360 Ian Pang
186. 360 Ryan Wu
188. 352 u Cube
189. 351 Ianwubby
190. 348 PokeCubes
191. 336 MartinN13
192. 333 Schmizee
193. 329 Pixaler
194. 328 SebastianCarrillo
195. 324 vedroboev
196. 318 Lewis
197. 315 lejitcuber
198. 313 sqAree
199. 312 speedcube.insta
199. 312 2019DWYE01
201. 310 NoProblemCubing
202. 307 Triangles_are_cubers
203. 306 skewby_cuber
203. 306 Jam88
205. 300 Manatee 10235
205. 300 mista
207. 296 Sir E Brum
208. 286 buzzteam4
209. 285 mrsniffles01
210. 284 Gnome
211. 283 DesertWolf
212. 276 2017LAMB06
212. 276 m24816
214. 274 Comvat
215. 270 HKspeed.com
216. 269 PotatoCuber
217. 267 loffy
218. 263 Nayano
218. 263 tc kruber
220. 255 thomas.sch
221. 251 Skycubes 66
222. 250 ProStar
223. 243 InlandEmpireCuber
223. 243 50ph14
223. 243 NevEr_QeyX
226. 242 CubingwithChris
226. 242 PeterH2N
228. 241 [email protected]
229. 235 pjk
230. 232 Keroma12
230. 232 Axel Lönnstedt
230. 232 Alex Niedland
233. 224 NintendoCuber
234. 220 gutte02
235. 216 Natanael
236. 210 elimescube
237. 208 Ali161102
238. 204 MLGCubez
238. 204 Nicos
238. 204 Laura
241. 203 Hargun02
242. 198 asiahyoo1997
243. 197 david_5647
243. 197 MikaSmulders
243. 197 LoiteringCuber
246. 195 nms777
246. 195 Aadil- ali
248. 193 Infraredlizards
248. 193 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
250. 192 trangium
250. 192 DNF_Cuber
252. 190 Stubbi
253. 189 Marcus Siu
254. 188 Linus.B
255. 187 HawaiiLife745
256. 185 KardTrickKid_YT
257. 184 Jocubing
258. 183 tavery343
259. 182 niclas.mach
259. 182 NaterTater23
261. 180 Pfannkuchener
261. 180 Dylab is nub
263. 178 OwenB
264. 177 michaelxfy
265. 173 dycocubix
266. 170 filmip
266. 170 Cubing Forever
268. 169 ARandomCuber
268. 169 milo black
270. 167 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
271. 165 TheodorNordstrand
271. 165 AlphaCam625
273. 164 SmallTownCuber
273. 164 Sjviray
275. 162 Harsha Paladugu
276. 160 Sebastien
276. 160 JChambers13
278. 159 Bilbo7
279. 158 JakubDrobny
279. 158 I'm A Cuber
281. 157 Lilas ma
282. 155 Jami Viljanen
283. 154 MichaelNielsen
283. 154 MilanDas
283. 154 edd_dib
286. 151 Abhi
286. 151 destin_shulfer
286. 151 BrianNguyen47
289. 148 Pyra42
290. 146 Amelia
290. 146 MaksymilianMisiak
292. 143 Cale S
292. 143 rdurette10
294. 142 SpiFunTastic
294. 142 Jeann_Cube
296. 141 FastCubeMaster
296. 141 The Cubing Fanatic
296. 141 Wesley
299. 140 TheSlykrCubr
300. 138 SpeedCubeReview
301. 136 tommyo11
302. 134 FishyIshy
302. 134 f96
304. 132 G0ingInsqne
304. 132 jacob.cubing
306. 131 Omegacubing
306. 131 Gašper Potočnik
308. 127 Metallic Silver
308. 127 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
310. 126 Dylan is nub
311. 124 KgsEvin
312. 123 Kylegadj
312. 123 HippieCuber
314. 122 MaikeruKonare
314. 122 Rubiksdude4144
314. 122 elliottk_
317. 121 Helmer Ewert
317. 121 linus.sch
319. 119 theos
320. 117 Alexander Niedland
321. 116 zwhite
321. 116 mm15
323. 115 TommyC
323. 115 PikachuPlayz_MC
325. 114 BandedCubing101
325. 114 mikiwow123
327. 107 Coneman
327. 107 alexiscubing
329. 106 PixelWizard
330. 105 OJ Cubing
331. 104 Tatch
332. 103 Ked Ki
333. 102 Skewb_Cube
334. 100 Toothcraver55
335. 99 Delta Phi
336. 98 Moreno van Rooijen
336. 98 dschieses
336. 98 HighQualityCollection
339. 97 Julio974
340. 96 twoj_stary_pijany
340. 96 Kymlikespotatoes12105
340. 96 nickelcubes
343. 93 danvie
343. 93 Mageminx
343. 93 Cube to Cube
343. 93 Robsurya
347. 92 Islam Kitiev
347. 92 Lvl9001Wizard
347. 92 Anton
347. 92 ElephantCuber
351. 91 M O
351. 91 Elite_Cuber
353. 90 speedcuber71
353. 90 2016LAIL01
353. 90 Lachlan Stephens
353. 90 Destin.S
353. 90 lucasliao0403
358. 88 bh13
358. 88 MarkA64
358. 88 Thelegend12
358. 88 PotatoCuber
362. 87 leomannen
362. 87 Varun Mohanraj
362. 87 Turbo TPS
365. 86 GarethBert11
365. 86 Owen Morrison
367. 85 seth0420
368. 84 weatherman223
369. 81 derek_981
369. 81 Hjerpower
371. 80 Ghost Cuber 
372. 79 Mikikajek
372. 79 jackeyguy
374. 77 Olexandr Seniuk
374. 77 The Cubing Dufus
376. 76 Jonah Jarvis
376. 76 bob_lightbulb
376. 76 Nazib Nawar
379. 75 daniel678
379. 75 DiscolouredWenis
379. 75 Simon Gall
379. 75 teehee_elan
383. 74 Color Cuber
383. 74 Rod Cuber
385. 73 fortissim2
385. 73 KovyTheCuber
387. 72 sashdev
387. 72 CruddyCuber
387. 72 cwirkus50
390. 71 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
391. 70 Kymlikespotatoes
391. 70 Zubin Park
391. 70 Mr. Rubric
394. 68 Janice_leslie
394. 68 Joergenomunism
394. 68 ElyasCubing
394. 68 Batsy_who_laughs
398. 67 Ordway Persyn
398. 67 Cringycuber2711
400. 66 asacuber
400. 66 Master_Disaster
400. 66 Jeann_Sc
400. 66 N speedsolving
404. 65 Brayden Gilland
405. 64 TheOcarinaCuber
406. 62 NarenRameshB
406. 62 Arnav22
406. 62 Ethan Hayes
409. 61 NoahCubing
410. 60 GC1998
410. 60 MrCuberLP
412. 58 jasseri
413. 57 T1_M0
413. 57 vilkkuti25
413. 57 didiask
416. 56 MEF227
416. 56 Notrux32
416. 56 Heath Flick
419. 55 teboecubes
419. 55 Dutgif32
419. 55 TheEpicCuber
422. 54 redoxxy
422. 54 L--Sergio
422. 54 gottagitgud
422. 54 Alexander Helbok
422. 54 KP-20359
427. 53 Zagros
427. 53 Corner Twistz
427. 53 einsteiger
430. 52 VauZed
431. 49 Gregory Alekseev
431. 49 Woodman567
431. 49 dnguyen2204
431. 49 Zman04
431. 49 TheCubingAddict980
431. 49 Jaime CG
431. 49 kaden D.
438. 48 Predther
439. 47 yudo.r
439. 47 OwlDragon
439. 47 Nika
442. 46 Thrasher989
442. 46 NC_Cubes
444. 45 Alpha cuber
444. 45 Jmuncuber 
444. 45 swburk
444. 45 Aldy B
444. 45 Swamp347
444. 45 Liz2107
450. 44 eyeball321
450. 44 skewbercuber
450. 44 MJS Cubing
450. 44 anna4f
454. 43 Eli C
454. 43 RFMX
456. 42 Reizii
456. 42 Teh Keng Foo
456. 42 tobiaz
456. 42 Mo_A2244
456. 42 David Reid
461. 41 kilwap147
461. 41 Glomnipotent
461. 41 JC Cuber
461. 41 Bebrius
465. 40 26doober
465. 40 SanArg
465. 40 HelloKIMKIM
465. 40 Paweł
469. 39 Bonmon2
469. 39 CyanCuber (Jynz Gaming)
471. 38 typeman5
471. 38 RifleCat
471. 38 Bavarian_god
471. 38 Zain_A24
475. 37 Gan Air SM
475. 37 RJcub3r
475. 37 Hail Stan
475. 37 Bacon nice
475. 37 Bapels
475. 37 Eamon
481. 36 BiscutDNF
481. 36 Rocketcubing
481. 36 Addictive Cubing
481. 36 Lupus3141
481. 36 Devadathan Unni
486. 35 tuga88
486. 35 FlatMars
488. 34 Tx789
488. 34 SuperDuperCuber
488. 34 CodingCuber
491. 33 turcas
491. 33 Fe_azk
493. 32 rj
493. 32 Dr.Cubic
493. 32 ChronSquared
496. 31 EngiNerdBrian
496. 31 Samuel Kevin
498. 30 goidlon
498. 30 Jack314
498. 30 qT Tp
498. 30 Never Quit Cubing
502. 29 ObscureCuber
503. 28 Insert---Name
503. 28 LukasCubes
505. 27 ican97
505. 27 Bart Van Eynde
505. 27 icubeslow434
508. 26 Letmeinpls
508. 26 EliteCuber
510. 25 kluckyklucky
510. 25 Cubeflix
510. 25 Moosekacha
510. 25 porkyp10
514. 24 dhafin
514. 24 dav3
516. 23 [email protected]
516. 23 Mike3451
516. 23 theunstablelad
516. 23 Conner D.
520. 22 Kal-Flo
520. 22 hollower147
520. 22 Faustfan
523. 21 SomeKid2369
523. 21 DUDECUBER
523. 21 riffch
523. 21 oliverpallo
523. 21 Paarth Sharma
523. 21 Li Xiang
529. 20 147Cubing
529. 20 YaleZ1023
529. 20 CFOP2020
529. 20 flyingk
533. 19 markdlei
533. 19 Vim
533. 19 SirBacon
533. 19 Pseudonym
533. 19 Zaphod42
533. 19 TaliwangCube
539. 18 Electrical Cubing
539. 18 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
539. 18 george dunners
539. 18 Phyun
539. 18 Theo1409
544. 17 RyuKagamine
544. 17 ABadRubiksSolver
544. 17 TheKravCuber
544. 17 SoaringAscent
544. 17 mhcubergamer
544. 17 Danuartha
544. 17 l0lIb0y
551. 16 Apolo
551. 16 OvrTur3
553. 15 Ayce
553. 15 Abdul Basith TP
553. 15 ryan_soh
556. 14 Billybong378
557. 13 VDel_234_
557. 13 taco_schell
557. 13 Joe Archibald
560. 12 Jonasrox09
560. 12 ItsSnazzle
560. 12 cocmulugih
560. 12 spacecoastcuber
560. 12 Akram Hayajneh
560. 12 Milonatr108
566. 11 Bogdan
566. 11 Gatornade
566. 11 EnochManor
569. 10 PetrusQuber
569. 10 RIZKI PUTRA
569. 10 Ezra
569. 10 Jorjais
573. 9 White KB
573. 9 Natemophi
573. 9 P3N.gu1nCXI
573. 9 Renji Earl Kurniawan
573. 9 Brodie Bouley
573. 9 J cubing
573. 9 MattHallTV
573. 9 AquaCuber12345
581. 8 capcubeing
581. 8 N4Cubing
581. 8 ARNZPRO
581. 8 SmartKucing
581. 8 Silky
581. 8 KyleTheCuber
581. 8 beansalad
581. 8 cubeyinnit
589. 7 William Bate
589. 7 Joshua smith the cuber
589. 7 123tacocat321
592. 6 bilbo07
592. 6 CubiBubi
592. 6 ValerioF21
592. 6 david706cuber
596. 5 virginia
596. 5 Bonkashi
596. 5 JustAnotherCuber
596. 5 Cubinwitdapizza
596. 5 FlorianEnduro #111
596. 5 Caleb Rogers
596. 5 Mattia Pasquini
596. 5 PCCuber
596. 5 RandomPris


*5x5x5* (411)

1. 3640 OriginalUsername
2. 3489 ichcubegerne
3. 2957 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4. 2780 Sean Hartman
5. 2765 Khairur Rachim
6. 2701 tJardigradHe
7. 2692 Luke Garrett
8. 2671 NewoMinx
9. 2562 xyzzy
10. 2205 fun at the joy
11. 2158 FaLoL
12. 2110 abunickabhi
13. 2009 DGCubes
14. 1967 JoXCuber
15. 1812 sigalig
16. 1690 nevinscph
17. 1674 MattP98
18. 1643 VJW
18. 1643 Liam Wadek
20. 1593 BradenTheMagician
21. 1549 abhijat
22. 1486 Sub1Hour
23. 1472 cuberkid10
24. 1370 dollarstorecubes
25. 1355 Logan2017DAYR01
26. 1354 riz3ndrr 
27. 1334 Heewon Seo
28. 1247 Rollercoasterben 
29. 1242 Coinman_
30. 1212 Keroma12
31. 1191 MCuber
32. 1169 20luky3
33. 1099 G2013
34. 1092 One Wheel
35. 1064 YouCubing
36. 1059 begiuli65
37. 1046 NathanaelCubes
38. 989 MrKuba600
39. 980 jancsi02
40. 979 Jscuber
41. 927 João Vinicius
42. 926 jake.levine
43. 920 wuque man 
44. 918 Cooki348
45. 880 Keenan Johnson
46. 856 Raymos Castillo
47. 855 Michał Krasowski
48. 851 KrokosB
49. 838 VIBE_ZT
50. 836 drpfisherman
51. 814 CubicOreo
52. 809 turtwig
53. 788 BMcCl1
54. 781 Fred Lang
55. 778 Lim Hung
56. 776 Shadowjockey
57. 770 Hunter Eric Deardurff
58. 757 Dylan Swarts
59. 754 Petri Krzywacki
60. 742 PingPongCuber
61. 734 [email protected]
62. 727 mihnea3000
63. 721 DhruvA
64. 716 swankfukinc
65. 697 TipsterTrickster 
66. 679 topppits
67. 658 thecubingwizard
68. 656 AidanNoogie
69. 644 boroc226han
70. 631 Christopher Fandrich
71. 623 oliver sitja sichel
72. 609 revaldoah
73. 605 LittleLumos
74. 599 breadears
75. 578 colegemuth
76. 577 BraydenTheCuber
77. 575 Zeke Mackay
78. 568 Aleksandar Dukleski
79. 567 MarixPix
80. 555 Rubika-37-021204
81. 554 Alea
82. 548 sporteisvogel
83. 546 Micah Morrison
84. 543 Chris Van Der Brink
85. 538 thatkid
86. 532 joshsailscga
87. 520 Cheng
88. 519 Henry Lipka
89. 512 thembldlord
90. 510 TheDubDubJr
91. 509 parkertrager
92. 506 d2polld
93. 495 brad711
93. 495 V.Kochergin
95. 493 nikodem.rudy
96. 492 [email protected]
97. 489 Antto Pitkänen
98. 485 Jrg
99. 483 jason3141
100. 479 vishwasankarcubing
101. 463 Clément B.
102. 458 Jacck
103. 453 mrsniffles01
104. 451 epride17
105. 449 OriEy
106. 434 FLS99
107. 431 jihu1011
107. 431 lumes2121
109. 422 trav1
110. 412 Manatee 10235
111. 403 freshcuber.de
112. 400 MatsBergsten
113. 387 Isaac Latta
114. 386 UnknownCanvas
115. 384 Valken
116. 380 RileyN23
117. 372 BleachedTurtle
117. 372 KingCanyon
119. 350 Parke187
120. 346 Magdamini
121. 339 nico_german_cuber
122. 335 Elf
123. 329 sean_cut4
124. 328 BradyCubes08
125. 323 JustinTimeCuber
126. 322 Ontricus
127. 321 JO Cubing
128. 317 Torch
128. 317 Legomanz
130. 314 thomas.sch
131. 313 Lewis
132. 312 BrianJ
133. 303 wearephamily1719
134. 302 Kit Clement
134. 302 RandomPerson84
136. 295 jvier
137. 294 quing
138. 289 Koen van Aller
139. 287 John Benwell
140. 284 cubingpatrol
141. 280 Awder
142. 274 SonofRonan
143. 267 bhoffman492
144. 260 SebastianCarrillo
145. 259 Michael DeLaRosa
145. 259 BigBoyMicah
147. 258 CaptainCuber
148. 257 Ryan Wu
148. 257 Niclas Mach
150. 255 Jonah Jarvis
151. 254 jaysammey777
151. 254 pjk
153. 253 asiahyoo1997
153. 253 Neb
155. 250 Rafaello
156. 232 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
157. 230 JackPfeifer
158. 226 Ianwubby
158. 226 Brendyn Dunagan
160. 224 Cuz Red
161. 222 ok cuber
162. 216 bennettstouder
162. 216 pizzacrust
164. 215 NintendoCuber
165. 214 Nikhil Soares
166. 206 BenChristman1
167. 202 Pfannkuchener
168. 199 CrispyCubing
169. 197 remopihel
170. 191 Gnome
171. 189 MilanDas
172. 188 buzzteam4
173. 184 nms777
174. 181 Mike Hughey
175. 179 HKspeed.com
176. 174 Sir E Brum
177. 171 DNF_Cuber
178. 169 [email protected]
179. 167 NoProblemCubing
180. 166 Hargun02
181. 165 Boris McCoy
182. 164 WorldoBlocks
183. 158 Nayano
184. 154 michaelxfy
184. 154 filmip
186. 151 NevEr_QeyX
187. 147 elimescube
188. 144 OJ Cubing
189. 143 RyuKagamine
189. 143 gutte02
189. 143 SmallTownCuber
192. 142 Charles Jerome
193. 139 ARandomCuber
194. 138 TommyC
194. 138 Stubbi
194. 138 Utkarsh Ashar
197. 137 Milesb95
197. 137 2019DWYE01
199. 136 Pixaler
199. 136 Nicos
201. 135 Marcus Siu
202. 133 PokeCubes
203. 132 MartinN13
204. 130 ngmh
205. 127 Imran Rahman
206. 125 Jocubing
207. 123 linus.sch
208. 121 Linus.B
209. 119 m24816
210. 118 jacob.cubing
211. 116 smackbadatskewb
211. 116 PratikKhannaSkewb
211. 116 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
214. 115 david_5647
215. 114 rdurette10
216. 113 tc kruber
216. 113 50ph14
218. 112 Ordway Persyn
218. 112 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
220. 110 Triangles_are_cubers
221. 109 GTGil
222. 107 Rubadcar
222. 107 Bilbo7
224. 106 theos
225. 105 DesertWolf
226. 100 vedroboev
227. 97 typo56
228. 96 TheodorNordstrand
228. 96 midnightcuberx
228. 96 mm15
231. 95 Cale S
231. 95 TheCubingAddict980
231. 95 LYZ
234. 94 Pyra42
235. 91 toinou06cubing
235. 91 Alex Niedland
237. 89 Teh Keng Foo
238. 87 HendrikW
238. 87 I'm A Cuber
240. 86 Kerry_Creech
241. 82 skewby_cuber
242. 79 Islam Kitiev
243. 78 aarush vasanadu
244. 76 f96
245. 74 TheNoobCuber
245. 74 twoj_stary_pijany
245. 74 cuber-26
245. 74 loffy
249. 73 Metallic Silver
250. 72 HighQualityCollection
251. 71 OwenB
252. 69 PixelWizard
253. 67 ProStar
254. 66 lejitcuber
254. 66 milo black
256. 65 vilkkuti25
256. 65 daniel678
256. 65 Axel Lönnstedt
256. 65 Helmer Ewert
256. 65 tommyo11
261. 64 BrianNguyen47
262. 63 Omegacubing
262. 63 dycocubix
262. 63 LoiteringCuber
265. 62 AlphaCam625
265. 62 bob_lightbulb
265. 62 MaksymilianMisiak
268. 60 Nazib Nawar
268. 60 Oxzowachi
270. 58 Ali161102
270. 58 Glomnipotent
270. 58 InlandEmpireCuber
270. 58 Mageminx
274. 57 JakubDrobny
274. 57 niclas.mach
276. 56 Kymlikespotatoes
276. 56 Lachlan Stephens
276. 56 David ep
276. 56 l0lIb0y
280. 54 26doober
281. 53 Varun Mohanraj
281. 53 Jeann_Cube
281. 53 ElephantCuber
284. 52 HawaiiLife745
285. 51 PeterH2N
285. 51 sl0wcuber
287. 50 Mikikajek
287. 50 Cringycuber2711
287. 50 KP-20359
290. 49 L--Sergio
291. 48 Sebastien
291. 48 Natanael
291. 48 Joergenomunism
291. 48 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
295. 47 Pratyush Manas
295. 47 Olexandr Seniuk
297. 46 BandedCubing101
297. 46 yudo.r
297. 46 DonovanTheCool
297. 46 Corner Twistz
301. 45 TooBoredToThink
301. 45 CurlyFries
301. 45 Nutybaconator
301. 45 didiask
301. 45 Mr. Rubric
301. 45 Swamp347
307. 44 Gregory Alekseev
307. 44 JC Cuber
307. 44 Lvl9001Wizard
307. 44 Reizii
311. 43 jackeyguy
311. 43 Anton
311. 43 Alexander Helbok
314. 41 dhafin
314. 41 mikiwow123
316. 40 dschieses
316. 40 Eli C
316. 40 Ked Ki
319. 39 tavery343
320. 38 Sjviray
321. 37 Amelia
321. 37 2017LAMB06
321. 37 sqAree
321. 37 EJCubed
321. 37 Bebrius
321. 37 TheSlykrCubr
327. 36 lucasliao0403
327. 36 Delta Phi
329. 35 Alpha cuber
329. 35 derek_981
331. 34 Zagros
331. 34 BLCuber8
333. 33 MaikeruKonare
333. 33 Hjerpower
333. 33 FDCubing
336. 31 Tx789
336. 31 Moreno van Rooijen
336. 31 NC_Cubes
336. 31 David Reid
340. 30 speedcube.insta
340. 30 redoxxy
340. 30 alexiscubing
340. 30 KingTim96
340. 30 Wesley
340. 30 Santha Ruban
346. 29 Rubiksdude4144
346. 29 2016LAIL01
348. 28 [email protected]
348. 28 Bonmon2
348. 28 HippieCuber
351. 26 typeman5
351. 26 Infraredlizards
351. 26 FlatMars
354. 25 CruddyCuber
354. 25 Conner D.
354. 25 Paweł
357. 24 Jaco Momberg 
358. 23 Samuel Baird
358. 23 Simon Gall
358. 23 Addictive Cubing
361. 22 Hail Stan
362. 21 einsteiger
363. 20 Apolo
363. 20 cocmulugih
363. 20 Predther
363. 20 Li Xiang
367. 19 Robsurya
368. 18 Turbo TPS
369. 17 hollower147
369. 17 KovyTheCuber
371. 16 Dr.Cubic
372. 15 Cubeflix
372. 15 teehee_elan
372. 15 ClashCode
372. 15 TheCuber12345
372. 15 TaliwangCube
377. 14 Batsy_who_laughs
378. 13 dav3
379. 12 bh13
379. 12 Arnav22
379. 12 Heath Flick
382. 11 White KB
382. 11 rnz.cuber
382. 11 LukasCubes
382. 11 Mo_A2244
382. 11 Cremeneanu Lucian
387. 10 Aadil- ali
387. 10 kluckyklucky
387. 10 NaterTater23
387. 10 EngiNerdBrian
387. 10 Akram Hayajneh
392. 9 Abdul Basith TP
392. 9 kaden D.
394. 8 JustAnotherCuber
394. 8 Comvat
394. 8 147Cubing
394. 8 FishyIshy
394. 8 OwlDragon
394. 8 Moosekacha
394. 8 joseph slane
401. 7 Bogdan
401. 7 Natemophi
401. 7 Thelegend12
401. 7 skewbercuber
401. 7 Master_Disaster
401. 7 LunarStellar
401. 7 CFOP2020
401. 7 Nika
409. 6 MJS Cubing
409. 6 Bavarian_god
409. 6 OvrTur3


*6x6x6* (234)

1. 2003 ichcubegerne
2. 1573 xyzzy
3. 1473 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4. 1465 Sean Hartman
5. 1345 Dream Cubing
6. 1228 NewoMinx
7. 1063 nevinscph
8. 989 Keroma12
9. 967 FaLoL
10. 946 JoXCuber
11. 859 One Wheel
12. 852 cuberkid10
13. 761 Liam Wadek
14. 672 Sub1Hour
15. 671 DGCubes
16. 600 YouCubing
17. 553 fun at the joy
17. 553 Coinman_
19. 523 MattP98
20. 520 Logan2017DAYR01
21. 509 Rubika-37-021204
22. 480 VJW
23. 478 Jscuber
23. 478 abunickabhi
25. 459 sigalig
25. 459 swankfukinc
27. 448 sporteisvogel
28. 443 jake.levine
29. 428 Jacck
30. 425 dollarstorecubes
31. 404 Luke Garrett
32. 387 Lim Hung
33. 386 tJardigradHe
34. 381 Jrg
35. 377 jancsi02
36. 375 drpfisherman
37. 357 filmip
38. 356 MatsBergsten
39. 348 CubicOreo
40. 338 TheDubDubJr
41. 331 KrokosB
42. 328 Hunter Eric Deardurff
43. 322 thomas.sch
44. 314 Shadowjockey
44. 314 freshcuber.de
46. 308 Rollercoasterben 
47. 299 brad711
47. 299 NathanaelCubes
49. 297 Raymos Castillo
50. 290 begiuli65
51. 289 jason3141
52. 282 FLS99
53. 277 OriEy
54. 269 BraydenTheCuber
55. 268 MrKuba600
56. 264 VIBE_ZT
57. 262 Fred Lang
58. 260 Heewon Seo
59. 257 jihu1011
60. 251 LittleLumos
61. 234 oliver sitja sichel
62. 226 PingPongCuber
63. 225 Antto Pitkänen
64. 224 DhruvA
65. 223 BradenTheMagician
66. 218 João Vinicius
67. 217 TipsterTrickster 
68. 211 colegemuth
69. 199 Keenan Johnson
70. 198 Lewis
70. 198 Zeke Mackay
72. 183 UnknownCanvas
73. 174 breadears
74. 173 epride17
75. 171 Manatee 10235
75. 171 mrsniffles01
75. 171 sean_cut4
78. 170 Michał Krasowski
79. 161 quing
80. 159 boroc226han
81. 157 trav1
82. 152 jaysammey777
83. 148 Petri Krzywacki
84. 147 cubingpatrol
85. 140 Kit Clement
86. 137 Awder
87. 134 Dylan Swarts
88. 130 riz3ndrr 
89. 124 JO Cubing
90. 123 Clément B.
91. 119 Pfannkuchener
92. 118 thembldlord
93. 117 [email protected]
93. 117 Rafaello
93. 117 linus.sch
96. 116 JustinTimeCuber
97. 109 Niclas Mach
98. 108 Torch
99. 107 Alea
99. 107 Legomanz
99. 107 [email protected]
102. 106 Gnome
103. 103 NevEr_QeyX
104. 101 asiahyoo1997
105. 100 Nikhil Soares
105. 100 parkertrager
107. 97 Aleksandar Dukleski
108. 96 Ianwubby
108. 96 JackPfeifer
110. 92 Neb
110. 92 vishwasankarcubing
112. 88 jacob.cubing
113. 87 lumes2121
114. 86 turtwig
114. 86 Ryan Wu
116. 82 TommyC
116. 82 michaelxfy
118. 81 pizzacrust
118. 81 Micah Morrison
120. 79 Stubbi
121. 77 Hargun02
122. 75 Valken
122. 75 [email protected]
124. 74 PokeCubes
125. 73 BleachedTurtle
125. 73 Isaac Latta
125. 73 Jocubing
128. 72 Nicos
129. 68 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
130. 67 BradyCubes08
131. 66 david_5647
132. 64 typo56
133. 62 BenChristman1
134. 61 NoProblemCubing
135. 59 KingCanyon
136. 58 Elf
136. 58 mihnea3000
138. 57 Ordway Persyn
139. 56 MarixPix
140. 54 Linus.B
141. 53 theos
141. 53 m24816
143. 52 Pixaler
143. 52 SonofRonan
143. 52 Jeann_Cube
146. 49 KP-20359
147. 48 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
148. 45 LolTreeMan
148. 45 50ph14
150. 44 Marcus Siu
151. 41 AidanNoogie
152. 38 Mageminx
153. 37 HighQualityCollection
153. 37 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
155. 36 thecubingwizard
155. 36 Pyra42
155. 36 Kerry_Creech
155. 36 CaptainCuber
155. 36 rdurette10
160. 35 Metallic Silver
160. 35 wuque man 
162. 34 topppits
162. 34 Cringycuber2711
164. 33 MartinN13
164. 33 MilanDas
166. 32 Islam Kitiev
167. 30 HawaiiLife745
168. 29 Cale S
168. 29 PeterH2N
168. 29 smackbadatskewb
171. 28 [email protected]
171. 28 Hjerpower
171. 28 GTGil
171. 28 L--Sergio
175. 27 V.Kochergin
176. 26 Sebastien
176. 26 WorldoBlocks
176. 26 Lachlan Stephens
176. 26 Koen van Aller
176. 26 HKspeed.com
181. 25 Charles Jerome
181. 25 Cheng
183. 24 niclas.mach
183. 24 HendrikW
183. 24 SebastianCarrillo
183. 24 turcas
187. 22 Joergenomunism
187. 22 FDCubing
187. 22 Delta Phi
190. 21 John Benwell
190. 21 Zagros
190. 21 remopihel
193. 20 vilkkuti25
194. 19 nms777
194. 19 RandomPerson84
194. 19 David Reid
197. 18 Tx789
197. 18 TheodorNordstrand
197. 18 Swamp347
200. 17 skewby_cuber
200. 17 Henry Lipka
200. 17 bob_lightbulb
203. 16 InlandEmpireCuber
203. 16 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
203. 16 Alexander Helbok
206. 15 redoxxy
206. 15 Bonmon2
206. 15 kluckyklucky
206. 15 HippieCuber
210. 14 Omegacubing
210. 14 teehee_elan
210. 14 kaden D.
213. 13 Ked Ki
213. 13 Conner D.
215. 12 Alpha cuber
215. 12 Arnav22
215. 12 LoiteringCuber
218. 11 toinou06cubing
218. 11 Li Xiang
220. 10 bhoffman492
220. 10 ngmh
220. 10 loffy
223. 9 26doober
223. 9 BrianJ
223. 9 147Cubing
223. 9 nicholas the cuber
227. 8 Reizii
227. 8 OwlDragon
227. 8 Boris McCoy
230. 7 JakubDrobny
230. 7 cuber-26
230. 7 nico_german_cuber
230. 7 Bilbo7
230. 7 scrubizilla


*7x7x7* (186)

1. 1628 ichcubegerne
2. 1074 Sean Hartman
3. 981 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4. 967 nevinscph
5. 965 OriginalUsername
6. 915 Keroma12
7. 746 FaLoL
8. 671 Liam Wadek
9. 652 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10. 650 One Wheel
11. 592 JoXCuber
12. 566 xyzzy
13. 558 YouCubing
14. 533 Rubika-37-021204
15. 498 sporteisvogel
16. 481 cuberkid10
17. 450 swankfukinc
18. 443 DGCubes
19. 422 Jrg
20. 419 NewoMinx
21. 399 fun at the joy
22. 398 Sub1Hour
23. 371 thomas.sch
24. 362 Logan2017DAYR01
25. 333 Lim Hung
26. 308 MattP98
27. 299 freshcuber.de
28. 294 Jacck
29. 271 MatsBergsten
30. 263 Jscuber
30. 263 abunickabhi
32. 262 KrokosB
33. 261 VJW
34. 258 drpfisherman
35. 246 Antto Pitkänen
36. 244 Coinman_
37. 243 filmip
38. 237 FLS99
39. 235 BraydenTheCuber
40. 224 nikodem.rudy
41. 223 jancsi02
42. 212 CubicOreo
43. 209 Fred Lang
44. 204 TheDubDubJr
45. 201 begiuli65
46. 194 jason3141
47. 192 dollarstorecubes
48. 189 NathanaelCubes
49. 184 Rollercoasterben 
50. 173 Lewis
51. 170 sigalig
51. 170 PingPongCuber
53. 169 jihu1011
54. 168 OriEy
54. 168 LittleLumos
56. 164 MrKuba600
57. 158 Luke Garrett
58. 155 Shadowjockey
59. 145 wuque man 
60. 143 TipsterTrickster 
61. 139 Raymos Castillo
62. 131 Awder
63. 128 Torch
63. 128 jake.levine
65. 126 quing
66. 121 Rafaello
67. 116 DhruvA
68. 111 JO Cubing
69. 109 Alea
70. 108 thembldlord
70. 108 cubingpatrol
72. 107 VIBE_ZT
73. 104 João Vinicius
74. 103 sean_cut4
75. 102 RyuKagamine
75. 102 Pfannkuchener
77. 96 Valken
78. 95 Isaac Latta
78. 95 breadears
80. 94 Niclas Mach
81. 93 colegemuth
82. 91 Elf
83. 89 BradenTheMagician
84. 87 JustinTimeCuber
85. 82 Gnome
86. 81 lumes2121
87. 80 Heewon Seo
88. 79 Petri Krzywacki
89. 78 Dylan Swarts
90. 77 jaysammey777
90. 77 JackPfeifer
92. 76 pizzacrust
92. 76 linus.sch
94. 71 Kit Clement
94. 71 Clément B.
94. 71 UnknownCanvas
94. 71 jacob.cubing
98. 70 turtwig
98. 70 michaelxfy
98. 70 MilanDas
101. 69 Ryan Wu
102. 67 Aleksandar Dukleski
102. 67 Laura
104. 66 oliver sitja sichel
105. 63 Ianwubby
106. 62 epride17
106. 62 John Benwell
108. 58 Jocubing
109. 54 Zeke Mackay
109. 54 KP-20359
111. 51 brad711
112. 48 theos
112. 48 mihnea3000
112. 48 L--Sergio
115. 47 BleachedTurtle
115. 47 Michał Krasowski
117. 43 AidanNoogie
118. 42 LolTreeMan
119. 39 I'm A Cuber
120. 38 SonofRonan
121. 35 tJardigradHe
122. 31 boroc226han
122. 31 PokeCubes
122. 31 Micah Morrison
122. 31 Mageminx
126. 30 Marcus Siu
127. 29 m24816
127. 29 50ph14
129. 28 Neb
129. 28 Bilbo7
131. 27 Kerry_Creech
132. 26 Metallic Silver
132. 26 Hargun02
132. 26 [email protected]
132. 26 bennettstouder
136. 25 Ordway Persyn
136. 25 parkertrager
136. 25 Nazib Nawar
139. 24 Pyra42
140. 23 Legomanz
140. 23 didiask
142. 22 NoProblemCubing
142. 22 MCuber
142. 22 Lachlan Stephens
142. 22 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
146. 21 Nikhil Soares
146. 21 david_5647
146. 21 kits_
146. 21 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
146. 21 CaptainCuber
146. 21 NevEr_QeyX
152. 20 Cale S
152. 20 trav1
152. 20 niclas.mach
152. 20 riz3ndrr 
152. 20 Zagros
152. 20 Jeann_Cube
158. 19 Swamp347
159. 18 Tx789
159. 18 HighQualityCollection
159. 18 TheodorNordstrand
159. 18 OwenB
159. 18 DonovanTheCool
164. 16 toinou06cubing
165. 15 Alpha cuber
166. 14 vilkkuti25
166. 14 Jami Viljanen
168. 13 BenChristman1
168. 13 Conner D.
170. 12 nico_german_cuber
170. 12 kaden D.
170. 12 Li Xiang
173. 11 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
174. 10 kluckyklucky
174. 10 LukasCubes
174. 10 rdurette10
177. 9 thatkid
177. 9 InlandEmpireCuber
177. 9 topppits
177. 9 Chris Van Der Brink
177. 9 147Cubing
177. 9 lucasliao0403
177. 9 David Reid
177. 9 Delta Phi
185. 8 White KB
185. 8 Bavarian_god


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2021)

*2x2x2 blindfolded* (328)

1. 1900 OriginalUsername
2. 1634 Khairur Rachim
3. 1606 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 1545 TipsterTrickster 
5. 1501 [email protected]
6. 1489 JoXCuber
7. 1439 Legomanz
8. 1334 G2013
9. 1299 Sean Hartman
10. 1221 NathanaelCubes
11. 1204 MattP98
12. 1203 ExultantCarn
13. 1166 fun at the joy
14. 1094 MatsBergsten
15. 1013 Logan2017DAYR01
16. 985 abunickabhi
17. 951 turtwig
18. 910 Luke Garrett
19. 905 BraydenTheCuber
20. 844 Trig0n
21. 808 Dream Cubing
22. 744 dollarstorecubes
23. 729 Jacck
24. 719 smackbadatskewb
25. 689 nevinscph
26. 677 Aadil- ali
27. 649 V.Kochergin
28. 647 Mike Hughey
29. 639 YouCubing
30. 584 ProStar
31. 580 Nutybaconator
32. 517 TheDubDubJr
33. 513 midnightcuberx
34. 494 Rubadcar
35. 479 BrianJ
36. 445 u Cube
37. 427 Christopher Fandrich
38. 425 sigalig
39. 418 FLS99
40. 414 JackPfeifer
41. 412 cuberkid10
42. 385 riz3ndrr 
43. 382 asacuber
44. 351 Charles Jerome
45. 348 jaysammey777
46. 340 BenChristman1
47. 339 LittleLumos
48. 332 BradenTheMagician
49. 331 VIBE_ZT
50. 324 TommyC
51. 318 Lim Hung
52. 299 Rafaello
53. 275 Antto Pitkänen
54. 271 parkertrager
55. 263 [email protected]
56. 258 DGCubes
57. 256 VJW
58. 254 Koen van Aller
59. 245 Michał Krasowski
60. 242 PingPongCuber
61. 226 toinou06cubing
62. 223 Rubika-37-021204
63. 221 thomas.sch
64. 220 Kit Clement
65. 219 filmip
66. 216 freshcuber.de
67. 215 Sub1Hour
68. 211 PokeCubes
69. 208 thembldlord
70. 206 MrKuba600
71. 205 wuque man 
71. 205 remopihel
73. 199 sean_cut4
74. 197 Cubing Forever
75. 196 BLCuber8
76. 183 PratikKhannaSkewb
77. 182 Fred Lang
78. 169 One Wheel
79. 167 Kerry_Creech
79. 167 taco_schell
81. 165 Jscuber
81. 165 skewby_cuber
81. 165 nickelcubes
84. 161 FaLoL
85. 160 Magdamini
86. 155 ngmh
87. 154 Valken
88. 150 Torch
88. 150 MilanDas
90. 145 PotatoCuber
91. 143 Sir E Brum
91. 143 Lachlan Stephens
93. 140 DhruvA
93. 140 NarenRameshB
95. 137 Jaime CG
96. 136 Cube to Cube
97. 134 MLGCubez
98. 131 Zeke Mackay
99. 129 joshsailscga
100. 122 DNF_Cuber
101. 120 JakeKlassen
102. 118 JakubDrobny
102. 118 Elite_Cuber
104. 115 vedroboev
105. 114 DonovanTheCool
106. 111 YaleZ1023
107. 110 Liam Wadek
107. 110 Dylan is nub
109. 107 Alpha cuber
110. 106 Linus.B
111. 104 theos
112. 101 RandomPerson84
113. 100 Micah Morrison
114. 97 Ryan Wu
115. 96 aarush vasanadu
116. 93 GioccioCuber
117. 92 [email protected]
118. 91 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
119. 90 JustinTimeCuber
120. 85 milo black
120. 85 quing
122. 84 CrispyCubing
123. 83 Deri Nata Wijaya
124. 81 CubicOreo
125. 80 João Vinicius
126. 79 typo56
126. 79 Marcus Siu
128. 76 Joe Archibald
129. 74 SebastianCarrillo
130. 73 BleachedTurtle
130. 73 NewoMinx
132. 72 Coneman
132. 72 elliottk_
132. 72 RiSha
135. 70 NevEr_QeyX
136. 69 PCCuber
137. 68 Thelegend12
138. 67 PlatonCuber
138. 67 Niclas Mach
140. 66 OwenB
140. 66 Axel Lönnstedt
142. 64 begiuli65
142. 64 GAN CUBER
144. 63 sqAree
144. 63 TheNoobCuber
146. 62 Sowrduk
147. 61 Color Cuber
148. 60 michaelxfy
148. 60 Hunter Eric Deardurff
148. 60 ElyasCubing
148. 60 MaksymilianMisiak
152. 59 Rubadcar2527
153. 58 FastCubeMaster
153. 58 ok cuber
155. 57 Cale S
155. 57 AidanNoogie
155. 57 BMcCl1
155. 57 Cooki348
155. 57 John Benwell
160. 56 goidlon
160. 56 Dutgif32
162. 55 skewbercuber
163. 54 Keenan Johnson
164. 53 Skycubes 66
165. 52 Dylan Swarts
165. 52 lumes2121
165. 52 vishwasankarcubing
168. 51 Clément B.
168. 51 Pratyush Manas
168. 51 Zagros
168. 51 Ayce
168. 51 crazykitten499
173. 50 Mikikajek
174. 49 Gan Air SM
175. 48 MegaCubeNoob
176. 47 oliver sitja sichel
177. 46 Islam Kitiev
177. 46 Bilbo7
177. 46 tommyo11
180. 45 [email protected]
180. 45 Aleksandar Dukleski
180. 45 Bebrius
183. 44 niclas.mach
183. 44 cuber-26
183. 44 Simon Gall
186. 43 Kymlikespotatoes12105
186. 43 kluckyklucky
186. 43 ashfos
189. 42 Sebastien
189. 42 Elf
189. 42 Nicos
192. 41 mihnea3000
192. 41 Jami Viljanen
192. 41 BandedCubing101
195. 40 cwirkus50
196. 39 Lvl9001Wizard
196. 39 Jeann_Cube
196. 39 Mo_A2244
199. 38 icubeslow434
199. 38 JO Cubing
199. 38 Mr. Rubric
199. 38 oliver sherlock
203. 37 InlandEmpireCuber
203. 37 kaden D.
203. 37 Paweł
206. 36 Imran Rahman
206. 36 bennettstouder
206. 36 Faustfan
206. 36 David the cubing god
210. 35 2017LAMB06
210. 35 Ali161102
210. 35 Nathanael Robertson
213. 34 Awder
213. 34 Natanael
213. 34 MichaelNielsen
216. 32 NaterTater23
216. 32 Brady
218. 31 Kymlikespotatoes
218. 31 Danuartha
218. 31 JoaquinRuenes
221. 30 JC Cuber
221. 30 hollower147
221. 30 gamers652
224. 29 Billybong378
224. 29 FDCubing
224. 29 Jam88
224. 29 Brendyn Dunagan
228. 28 Tx789
228. 28 weatherman223
228. 28 Master_Disaster
231. 27 Lupus3141
231. 27 David Reid
233. 26 Nikhil Soares
233. 26 m24816
233. 26 147Cubing
236. 25 26doober
236. 25 brad711
236. 25 PikachuPlayz_MC
236. 25 Cubeflix
236. 25 Csc
236. 25 FlatMars
242. 24 MartinN13
242. 24 MarixPix
242. 24 tavery343
242. 24 d2polld
242. 24 drpfisherman
242. 24 Bapels
242. 24 Rosh Abin Abraham
242. 24 Adam Chodyniecki
250. 23 MaikeruKonare
250. 23 Gregory Alekseev
250. 23 Habado13
253. 22 ARNZPRO
254. 21 Metallic Silver
254. 21 xyzzy
254. 21 Henry Lipka
254. 21 Santha Ruban
258. 20 Eli C
258. 20 Delta Phi
260. 19 Manatee 10235
260. 19 Ningen
262. 18 Hjerpower
262. 18 eyeball321
262. 18 Kal-Flo
262. 18 Mageminx
262. 18 Pseudonym
262. 18 oliverpallo
262. 18 Adoni
262. 18 Swamp347
270. 17 openseas
270. 17 Cuz Red
270. 17 nicholas the cuber
270. 17 Conner D.
274. 16 Gnome
274. 16 cubesrawesome
274. 16 qT Tp
274. 16 Joergenomunism
274. 16 Sjviray
279. 15 GTGil
279. 15 OwlDragon
281. 14 Amelia
281. 14 ElephantCuber
281. 14 ryan_soh
284. 13 Utkarsh Ashar
284. 13 ClashCode
286. 12 teboecubes
286. 12 f96
286. 12 Fe_azk
289. 11 2019DWYE01
289. 11 EliteCuber
291. 10 Comvat
291. 10 theunstablelad
293. 9 jihu1011
293. 9 Pfannkuchener
293. 9 JustAnotherCuber
293. 9 Jack314
293. 9 CyoobietheCuber
293. 9 sl0wcuber
299. 8 vilkkuti25
299. 8 White KB
299. 8 KingCanyon
299. 8 DemonicCuberad
299. 8 breadears
304. 7 Ianwubby
304. 7 Bonmon2
304. 7 SpiFunTastic
304. 7 wearephamily1719
304. 7 cuberboiiii
304. 7 TaliwangCube
310. 6 bh13
310. 6 colegemuth
310. 6 daniel678
310. 6 Immolated-Marmoset
310. 6 SonofRonan
310. 6 Mr_Tiger420
310. 6 rubyakdks kube
310. 6 I'm A Cuber
310. 6 spacecoastcuber
310. 6 Moosekacha
310. 6 KarlMarcus11
321. 5 Rollercoasterben 
321. 5 KingTim96
321. 5 J perm
321. 5 Jocubing
321. 5 Samueleneitor555
326. 4 NintendoCuber
326. 4 jackolas456
328. 2 CodingCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded* (221)

1. 1565 G2013
2. 1548 MattP98
3. 1510 elliottk_


Spoiler



4. 1488 sigalig
5. 1445 abunickabhi
6. 1370 MatsBergsten
7. 1327 revaldoah
8. 1270 Keroma12
9. 1145 NathanaelCubes
10. 1101 Sean Hartman
11. 1100 fun at the joy
12. 1024 ican97
13. 974 Jacck
14. 964 ichcubegerne
15. 952 Khairur Rachim
16. 935 nevinscph
17. 803 Logan2017DAYR01
18. 671 PokeCubes
19. 660 YouCubing
20. 652 thatkid
21. 651 filmip
22. 564 LittleLumos
23. 562 Andrew_Rizo
24. 530 freshcuber.de
25. 521 PingPongCuber
26. 480 VJW
27. 472 thembldlord
28. 468 jakgun0130
29. 461 sqAree
30. 452 JoXCuber
31. 451 daniel678
32. 444 BandedCubing101
33. 430 Mike Hughey
34. 428 FLS99
35. 405 JackPfeifer
36. 378 dollarstorecubes
37. 374 Kit Clement
38. 347 elimescube
39. 342 Dylan Swarts
40. 340 Mikikajek
41. 339 Rubika-37-021204
42. 330 BraydenTheCuber
43. 321 VIBE_ZT
44. 318 brad711
45. 312 TommyC
46. 283 d2polld
47. 278 jaysammey777
48. 277 typo56
48. 277 Lim Hung
50. 236 Micah Morrison
51. 229 RandomPerson84
52. 209 Zeke Mackay
53. 199 Keenan Johnson
54. 194 joshsailscga
55. 185 Rafaello
56. 178 openseas
57. 164 Sir E Brum
58. 163 JakeKlassen
59. 162 RyuKagamine
60. 157 One Wheel
61. 154 ProStar
62. 151 Jaime CG
63. 149 vedroboev
64. 143 BradenTheMagician
65. 138 CrispyCubing
66. 137 Raymos Castillo
67. 134 Deri Nata Wijaya
67. 134 TipsterTrickster 
69. 133 anna4f
70. 131 BradyCubes08
70. 131 wearephamily1719
72. 130 Skullush
73. 127 Torch
73. 127 Antto Pitkänen
75. 125 theos
76. 117 topppits
77. 116 João Vinicius
78. 111 Samuel Baird
78. 111 skewby_cuber
80. 106 TheDubDubJr
80. 106 nms777
80. 106 remopihel
83. 104 Cooki348
84. 103 FastCubeMaster
84. 103 Bilbo7
86. 101 matt boeren
86. 101 KingCanyon
88. 99 [email protected]
89. 98 MrKuba600
90. 95 DGCubes
90. 95 T1_M0
92. 90 M O
93. 89 quing
94. 85 Hunter Eric Deardurff
95. 84 Dream Cubing
95. 84 lumes2121
97. 81 dnguyen2204
97. 81 Nicos
99. 79 JChambers13
99. 79 tommyo11
101. 78 PCCuber
102. 76 LucJar56
102. 76 Cubing Forever
104. 75 MartinN13
104. 75 OJ Cubing
106. 72 Gregory Alekseev
107. 70 FaLoL
108. 69 MaksymilianMisiak
109. 68 Trig0n
109. 68 Kerry_Creech
111. 66 MilanDas
112. 63 m24816
113. 62 Cale S
113. 62 nico_german_cuber
113. 62 MattHallTV
116. 61 michaelxfy
117. 60 Thelegend12
118. 58 CubicOreo
118. 58 Pfannkuchener
118. 58 NewoMinx
121. 56 Zagros
121. 56 Dylan is nub
123. 55 DhruvA
124. 53 Natanael
125. 52 cuberkid10
125. 52 BenChristman1
127. 51 jo1215
128. 50 turtwig
128. 50 parkertrager
130. 48 Cuberstache
130. 48 cuber-26
132. 44 Coinman_
132. 44 Bebrius
134. 43 MarixPix
135. 41 Sowrduk
135. 41 DonovanTheCool
137. 40 kluckyklucky
138. 38 Valken
139. 36 Clément B.
139. 36 Michał Krasowski
139. 36 Zubin Park
142. 35 MLGCubez
142. 35 Helmer Ewert
142. 35 midnightcuberx
142. 35 Ayce
142. 35 DNF_Cuber
142. 35 Ace19212
148. 34 JustinTimeCuber
148. 34 Ali161102
150. 33 AidanNoogie
150. 33 Ontricus
150. 33 trangium
153. 32 Lachlan Stephens
153. 32 Luke Garrett
153. 32 Liam Wadek
153. 32 Ryan Wu
157. 31 Master_Disaster
157. 31 Delta Phi
159. 30 Takafumi Sakakibara
160. 29 xpoes
160. 29 TheNoobCuber
160. 29 Coneman
160. 29 skewbercuber
160. 29 FDCubing
165. 28 MaikeruKonare
165. 28 Faustfan
165. 28 riffch
168. 27 xyzzy
168. 27 bilbo07
168. 27 TheOcarinaCuber
168. 27 Nutybaconator
172. 25 MCuber
172. 25 jason3141
174. 24 Alpha cuber
174. 24 [email protected]
174. 24 Niclas Mach
174. 24 Paweł
178. 23 tavery343
178. 23 Lvl9001Wizard
178. 23 Olexandr Seniuk
178. 23 vishwasankarcubing
182. 22 Legomanz
183. 21 26doober
183. 21 KrokosB
183. 21 BLXND
186. 20 dschieses
186. 20 Manatee 10235
186. 20 GioccioCuber
186. 20 toinou06cubing
186. 20 Elite_Cuber
186. 20 Lupus3141
192. 19 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
192. 19 boby_okta
194. 18 NevEr_QeyX
195. 17 f96
196. 16 Sub1Hour
196. 16 cubeyinnit
198. 15 Neb
198. 15 Samuel Kevin
198. 15 kaden D.
201. 13 hollower147
201. 13 Cube to Cube
201. 13 BLCuber8
201. 13 BigBoyMicah
201. 13 mattboeren
206. 12 bhoffman492
207. 11 oliver sitja sichel
207. 11 I'm A Cuber
209. 10 dhafin
210. 9 bh13
210. 9 ngmh
210. 9 SonofRonan
210. 9 Mageminx
214. 8 Tx789
214. 8 Fred Lang
214. 8 Axel Lönnstedt
214. 8 MegaCubeNoob
214. 8 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
214. 8 ClashCode
220. 7 TaliwangCube
221. 6 Pratyush Manas


*4x4x4 blindfolded* (74)

1. 919 MatsBergsten
2. 845 Jacck
3. 623 nevinscph


Spoiler



4. 422 elliottk_
5. 399 LittleLumos
6. 312 Keroma12
7. 270 Sean Hartman
8. 220 abunickabhi
9. 215 thatkid
10. 212 VJW
11. 209 fun at the joy
12. 177 Lim Hung
13. 163 PingPongCuber
13. 163 FLS99
15. 161 MattP98
16. 154 filmip
17. 151 typo56
18. 125 brad711
19. 112 Logan2017DAYR01
20. 110 YouCubing
21. 101 DGCubes
22. 98 NathanaelCubes
23. 96 sigalig
24. 90 One Wheel
24. 90 OJ Cubing
24. 90 Sir E Brum
27. 82 openseas
28. 79 BraydenTheCuber
29. 69 dollarstorecubes
29. 69 Jaime CG
31. 67 elimescube
31. 67 Deri Nata Wijaya
33. 65 thembldlord
34. 54 theos
35. 52 Bilbo7
36. 46 jaysammey777
37. 42 Cubing Forever
38. 38 JackPfeifer
39. 37 G2013
40. 35 Mikikajek
41. 34 T1_M0
42. 24 Kerry_Creech
42. 24 NewoMinx
44. 23 Cale S
44. 23 TommyC
44. 23 Dylan Swarts
47. 22 Pfannkuchener
48. 21 FDCubing
49. 20 Gregory Alekseev
49. 20 ican97
49. 20 PokeCubes
49. 20 michaelxfy
53. 19 parkertrager
54. 18 Zagros
55. 17 Dream Cubing
55. 17 vedroboev
55. 17 jason3141
58. 16 Mike Hughey
58. 16 kits_
58. 16 Helmer Ewert
61. 12 Alpha cuber
62. 11 Micah Morrison
63. 10 daniel678
63. 10 kluckyklucky
63. 10 L--Sergio
66. 9 Tx789
66. 9 MilanDas
66. 9 Heath Flick
69. 6 TheOcarinaCuber
70. 3 thecubingwizard
70. 3 VIBE_ZT
72. 2 BandedCubing101
72. 2 KingCanyon
74. 1 Ali161102


*5x5x5 blindfolded* (43)

1. 883 MatsBergsten
2. 760 Jacck
3. 453 nevinscph


Spoiler



4. 276 LittleLumos
5. 163 VJW
6. 128 abunickabhi
7. 127 elliottk_
8. 122 Sean Hartman
9. 109 brad711
10. 97 sigalig
10. 97 Lim Hung
12. 83 thatkid
13. 62 thembldlord
14. 59 BraydenTheCuber
15. 48 Bilbo7
16. 41 Jaime CG
17. 40 typo56
18. 29 openseas
19. 28 One Wheel
20. 23 bilbo07
21. 21 Gregory Alekseev
21. 21 fun at the joy
23. 20 YouCubing
23. 20 NathanaelCubes
23. 20 Cuberstache
26. 19 Logan2017DAYR01
26. 19 FDCubing
28. 18 Alpha cuber
28. 18 PingPongCuber
30. 14 OJ Cubing
31. 13 MattP98
32. 11 Deri Nata Wijaya
32. 11 MLGCubez
32. 11 L--Sergio
35. 10 Pfannkuchener
36. 6 G2013
36. 6 filmip
38. 3 Sir E Brum
38. 3 Zagros
40. 2 elimescube
40. 2 Zeke Mackay
40. 2 Natanael
40. 2 TheOcarinaCuber


*6x6x6 blindfolded* (12)

1. 739 MatsBergsten
2. 323 Jacck
3. 219 nevinscph


Spoiler



4. 84 VJW
5. 53 LittleLumos
6. 33 thembldlord
7. 27 openseas
8. 19 brad711
8. 19 sigalig
10. 14 Bilbo7
11. 13 abunickabhi
11. 13 L--Sergio


*7x7x7 blindfolded* (9)

1. 478 MatsBergsten
2. 155 Jacck
3. 72 nevinscph


Spoiler



4. 31 abunickabhi
4. 31 thembldlord
6. 25 VJW
7. 22 sigalig
8. 15 L--Sergio
9. 14 Bebrius


*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* (90)

1. 996 Jacck
2. 935 MatsBergsten
3. 929 Keroma12


Spoiler



4. 409 fun at the joy
5. 304 filmip
6. 301 PingPongCuber
7. 218 LittleLumos
8. 199 sigalig
9. 195 abunickabhi
10. 186 Logan2017DAYR01
11. 179 thembldlord
12. 173 Sean Hartman
13. 172 nevinscph
14. 163 Dylan Swarts
15. 162 brad711
16. 147 VJW
17. 140 T1_M0
18. 137 Cuberstache
19. 136 BraydenTheCuber
20. 96 NathanaelCubes
21. 95 Rafaello
22. 93 theos
23. 92 Deri Nata Wijaya
24. 84 openseas
25. 67 BradyCubes08
26. 64 Cubing Forever
27. 56 lesliesampson
28. 52 lumes2121
29. 51 MattP98
30. 49 Lim Hung
31. 47 Zagros
32. 40 FLS99
33. 36 revaldoah
34. 33 Keenan Johnson
34. 33 typo56
36. 32 YouCubing
36. 32 Sir E Brum
38. 31 m24816
39. 29 paulcuber3
39. 29 Micah Morrison
39. 29 FDCubing
39. 29 MaksymilianMisiak
43. 28 Mikikajek
44. 27 Pfannkuchener
44. 27 M O
44. 27 dollarstorecubes
47. 26 midnightcuberx
48. 25 thatkid
49. 23 Alpha cuber
50. 22 KingCanyon
51. 21 Het 
52. 20 TheDubDubJr
52. 20 [email protected]
54. 19 Cooki348
54. 19 ProStar
56. 18 DhruvA
57. 17 One Wheel
58. 16 Ryan Wu
58. 16 Csc
60. 15 Zeke Mackay
60. 15 Axel Lönnstedt
60. 15 VIBE_ZT
60. 15 Lvl9001Wizard
60. 15 Dylan is nub
60. 15 MilanDas
66. 14 dnguyen2204
67. 13 daniel678
67. 13 Paweł
69. 12 BradenTheMagician
69. 12 boby_okta
69. 12 DonovanTheCool
72. 11 NevEr_QeyX
72. 11 TaliwangCube
74. 10 jaysammey777
74. 10 G2013
74. 10 joshsailscga
77. 7 Thelegend12
78. 6 Tx789
79. 5 26doober
79. 5 Lachlan Stephens
79. 5 Antto Pitkänen
79. 5 d2polld
79. 5 NewoMinx
79. 5 wearephamily1719
79. 5 kaden D.
86. 4 BandedCubing101
86. 4 Rubika-37-021204
86. 4 vishwasankarcubing
86. 4 quing
86. 4 riffch


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2021)

*3x3x3 one-handed* (627)

1. 4983 OriginalUsername
2. 4692 Luke Garrett
3. 4596 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4. 4465 ichcubegerne
5. 3952 Khairur Rachim
6. 3888 NathanaelCubes
7. 3636 Sean Hartman
8. 3634 turtwig
9. 3485 cuberkid10
10. 3448 abunickabhi
11. 3443 MCuber
12. 3390 wuque man 
13. 3378 mihnea3000
14. 3375 Dream Cubing
15. 3344 BradenTheMagician
16. 3220 NewoMinx
17. 3191 xyzzy
18. 3165 DGCubes
19. 3086 Logan2017DAYR01
20. 2952 riz3ndrr 
21. 2878 fun at the joy
22. 2566 JoXCuber
23. 2373 FaLoL
24. 2342 MattP98
25. 2259 smackbadatskewb
26. 2209 dollarstorecubes
27. 2189 revaldoah
28. 2172 Liam Wadek
29. 2085 midnightcuberx
30. 2082 BigBoyMicah
31. 2002 Rubadcar
32. 1940 G2013
33. 1918 thecubingwizard
34. 1837 lumes2121
35. 1818 d2polld
36. 1811 begiuli65
37. 1760 Legomanz
38. 1729 oliver sitja sichel
39. 1674 ngmh
40. 1665 Sub1Hour
41. 1663 PratikKhannaSkewb
42. 1659 MrKuba600
43. 1564 BrianJ
44. 1488 remopihel
45. 1462 2017LAMB06
46. 1453 Jscuber
47. 1415 Samuel Kevin
48. 1413 jvier
49. 1408 parkertrager
50. 1392 Coinman_
50. 1392 KrokosB
52. 1370 YouCubing
53. 1355 CubicOreo
54. 1333 ican97
55. 1327 VJW
56. 1313 TheNoobCuber
57. 1303 BraydenTheCuber
58. 1295 RandomPerson84
59. 1271 GenTheThief
60. 1252 Utkarsh Ashar
61. 1236 DhruvA
62. 1221 Parke187
63. 1207 TipsterTrickster 
64. 1185 Kylegadj
65. 1159 typeman5
66. 1143 Cooki348
66. 1143 [email protected]
68. 1137 JackPfeifer
69. 1133 jancsi02
70. 1125 PingPongCuber
71. 1120 nevinscph
72. 1113 Nutybaconator
73. 1101 Michał Krasowski
74. 1094 VIBE_ZT
75. 1090 drpfisherman
76. 1060 Aleksandar Dukleski
77. 1048 Antto Pitkänen
78. 1030 Christopher Fandrich
79. 1026 nikodem.rudy
80. 1009 freshcuber.de
81. 1002 KingCanyon
82. 1000 thembldlord
82. 1000 abhijat
84. 997 Heewon Seo
85. 981 gottagitgud
86. 958 BradyCubes08
87. 946 sqAree
88. 944 Zeke Mackay
89. 936 Petri Krzywacki
90. 922 Dylan Swarts
91. 916 jihu1011
92. 904 Teh Keng Foo
93. 884 wearephamily1719
94. 882 TheDubDubJr
95. 842 Clément B.
96. 833 Lim Hung
97. 823 trangium
98. 820 Henry Lipka
99. 814 Shadowjockey
99. 814 Rafaello
101. 794 boroc226han
102. 792 AidanNoogie
103. 784 Koen van Aller
104. 770 BMcCl1
105. 763 João Vinicius
106. 741 V.Kochergin
107. 733 Ontricus
108. 732 vishwasankarcubing
109. 713 [email protected]
110. 712 JO Cubing
111. 704 Charles Jerome
112. 699 [email protected]
113. 697 jason3141
114. 694 Torch
115. 685 DonovanTheCool
116. 668 Keenan Johnson
117. 657 Marcus Siu
118. 639 epride17
119. 632 Comvat
120. 630 swankfukinc
121. 622 SmallTownCuber
122. 606 yourmotherfly
123. 603 Raymos Castillo
124. 597 Moreno van Rooijen
125. 595 JustinTimeCuber
126. 585 joshsailscga
127. 584 nickelcubes
128. 572 Magdamini
129. 571 Pranav Gadge
130. 564 Micah Morrison
131. 561 nico_german_cuber
132. 556 bennettstouder
133. 547 Mike Hughey
134. 546 sigalig
135. 542 Cheng
136. 541 OriEy
137. 540 typo56
138. 537 One Wheel
139. 536 danvie
140. 532 breadears
141. 531 bhoffman492
142. 529 jaysammey777
143. 524 brad711
144. 522 Chris Van Der Brink
145. 510 mista
146. 505 Jacck
147. 492 Dylan is nub
148. 491 asacuber
149. 477 nms777
150. 472 sporteisvogel
151. 471 Niclas Mach
152. 470 sean_cut4
153. 467 LittleLumos
154. 464 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
155. 463 OwenB
156. 462 Fred Lang
157. 460 Jam88
158. 454 MarixPix
159. 450 quing
160. 439 FastCubeMaster
160. 439 JakubDrobny
162. 436 FLS99
163. 434 NoProblemCubing
164. 432 Kit Clement
165. 419 skewby_cuber
166. 409 ProStar
167. 403 SebastianCarrillo
168. 400 Pixaler
169. 393 InlandEmpireCuber
169. 393 Neb
171. 383 CubingwithChris
172. 381 Triangles_are_cubers
173. 377 Kerry_Creech
174. 376 OJ Cubing
174. 376 dycocubix
174. 376 Schmizee
177. 375 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
178. 372 Ian Pang
178. 372 AlphaCam625
180. 370 Jami Viljanen
181. 369 2019DWYE01
182. 368 toinou06cubing
183. 367 BenChristman1
184. 366 Nikhil Soares
184. 366 Brendyn Dunagan
186. 365 vedroboev
187. 360 ok cuber
188. 357 YoAkshYo
188. 357 RedstoneTim
190. 355 Dylab is nub
191. 353 Elo13
191. 353 ftRouxles
193. 350 NevEr_QeyX
194. 349 pizzacrust
195. 347 LYZ
196. 346 Ryan Wu
197. 345 Valken
197. 345 Elf
199. 340 elliottk_
200. 335 camcuber
201. 331 PokeCubes
202. 326 Alex Niedland
203. 325 Awder
204. 321 MLGCubez
205. 316 Cuz Red
205. 316 aarush vasanadu
207. 315 Michael DeLaRosa
208. 314 LoiteringCuber
209. 310 BleachedTurtle
210. 300 DesertWolf
211. 296 NarenRameshB
212. 295 Bogdan
212. 295 Cube to Cube
214. 293 ARandomCuber
215. 285 PotatoCuber
216. 281 Samuel Baird
217. 274 Sir E Brum
218. 272 Alea
218. 272 Immolated-Marmoset
220. 270 GAN CUBER
221. 268 Lachlan Stephens
222. 267 Amelia
223. 266 speedcube.insta
224. 264 u Cube
225. 263 Axel Lönnstedt
225. 263 DNF_Cuber
227. 261 Alpha cuber
228. 259 MartinN13
229. 256 boby_okta
229. 256 Rubika-37-021204
231. 253 Sameer Aggarwal
232. 249 thatkid
233. 246 Trig0n
234. 244 Jaime CG
235. 242 TommyC
236. 233 Manatee 10235
236. 233 Boris McCoy
238. 230 [email protected]
239. 229 WorldoBlocks
240. 227 Isaac Latta
241. 225 ExultantCarn
242. 223 bgcatfan
242. 223 UnknownCanvas
242. 223 Elite_Cuber
245. 222 Hargun02
246. 206 trav1
247. 204 Nitheesh fmc
247. 204 milo black
247. 204 cubingpatrol
247. 204 HKspeed.com
251. 201 Robsurya
252. 198 BLCuber8
253. 196 M O
254. 192 asiahyoo1997
255. 191 MikaSmulders
256. 185 TheSlykrCubr
257. 181 Hunter Eric Deardurff
258. 180 Metallic Silver
259. 179 michaelxfy
260. 177 cuber-26
261. 176 Sixstringcal
261. 176 MegaminxMan
263. 174 Insert---Name
264. 169 Linus.B
265. 168 Jeann_Cube
266. 164 Delta Phi
267. 163 weatherman223
267. 163 Nicos
267. 163 HippieCuber
270. 162 niclas.mach
271. 160 mrsniffles01
272. 159 RealNaoh
273. 158 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
274. 156 MilanDas
274. 156 edd_dib
276. 154 RileyN23
277. 153 Anton
278. 151 Aadil- ali
279. 150 TheodorNordstrand
280. 149 tavery343
281. 148 Sjviray
282. 145 Tatch
283. 144 Shadowslice
283. 144 Toothcraver55
283. 144 G0ingInsqne
286. 142 Thelegend12
286. 142 Jocubing
288. 141 MTOBEIYF
288. 141 Alexander Niedland
288. 141 rdurette10
291. 140 Keroma12
292. 139 Ianwubby
293. 137 TheCubingAddict980
294. 134 MatsBergsten
294. 134 JakeKlassen
296. 132 TheKravCuber
296. 132 I'm A Cuber
298. 131 Aadil ali
299. 130 tc kruber
299. 130 Swamp347
301. 129 jo1215
302. 128 GarethBert11
302. 128 WoowyBaby
302. 128 Bilbo7
305. 126 bh13
306. 125 Ali161102
306. 125 m24816
308. 124 loffy
309. 122 Brady
310. 121 Sebastien
311. 119 mikiwow123
311. 119 thomas.sch
313. 118 dhafin
314. 117 BrianNguyen47
315. 115 derek_981
316. 114 Hjerpower
316. 114 OHboi
318. 113 Zac04attack
319. 112 Julio974
319. 112 Pfannkuchener
319. 112 f96
322. 111 PixelWizard
322. 111 Varun Mohanraj
322. 111 matt boeren
322. 111 Rubadcar2527
322. 111 NintendoCuber
327. 110 Helmer Ewert
327. 110 teehee_elan
329. 106 HighQualityCollection
330. 105 sascholeks
331. 104 Islam Kitiev
332. 102 [email protected]
332. 102 didiask
334. 101 MaksymilianMisiak
335. 100 teboecubes
336. 98 AdrianCubing
337. 97 Glomnipotent
337. 97 ElephantCuber
339. 96 leomannen
339. 96 filmip
339. 96 antonio19kamh3
342. 95 daniel678
343. 94 Gnome
344. 93 2016LAIL01
344. 93 Natanael
344. 93 Kymlikespotatoes12105
347. 92 [email protected]
347. 92 SpiFunTastic
347. 92 Sowrduk
350. 91 LolTreeMan
350. 91 RJcub3r
352. 90 tuga88
352. 90 jacob.cubing
354. 89 Big123
355. 88 Rollercoasterben 
355. 88 Santha Ruban
357. 87 Nazib Nawar
358. 86 ryan_soh
359. 85 Kymlikespotatoes
360. 84 PikachuPlayz_MC
361. 83 Ghost Cuber 
361. 83 PotatoCuber
363. 82 Cale S
363. 82 Zman04
363. 82 Harsha Paladugu
366. 81 Mageminx
366. 81 riffch
368. 80 BandedCubing101
368. 80 Skycubes 66
370. 79 PetrusQuber
370. 79 fortissim2
372. 78 Omegacubing
372. 78 Batsy_who_laughs
374. 77 zzdanielzz29
375. 76 JChambers13
375. 76 Jeann_Sc
375. 76 Joergenomunism
375. 76 Lilas ma
375. 76 PTCuber
380. 75 Pratyush Manas
380. 75 Cubingcubecuber
380. 75 CruddyCuber
380. 75 Mr. Rubric
384. 73 [email protected]
384. 73 NaterTater23
386. 72 Cringycuber2711
387. 71 HawaiiLife745
387. 71 Silky
387. 71 Eamon
390. 70 lejitcuber
390. 70 Color Cuber
392. 69 SonofRonan
392. 69 destin_shulfer
392. 69 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
392. 69 tommyo11
396. 68 MegaCubeNoob
396. 68 LukasCubes
398. 67 360cubed
399. 66 GTGil
399. 66 Cubinwitdapizza
399. 66 AMS_2018
402. 65 david_5647
402. 65 SorinT
402. 65 JoaquinRuenes
405. 64 Tegan Jain
405. 64 Adam Chodyniecki
407. 63 Cubing5life
408. 62 speedcuber71
408. 62 Billybong378
408. 62 ImmolatedMarmoset
411. 61 BiscutDNF
412. 60 Mikikajek
412. 60 george dunners
412. 60 kluckyklucky
412. 60 FishyIshy
412. 60 mm15
417. 59 Dutgif32
418. 58 Nitheesh 
418. 58 eyeball321
418. 58 aidenkimm
418. 58 sl0wcuber
422. 57 T1_M0
422. 57 GioccioCuber
422. 57 RFMX
425. 54 TrueONCE
425. 54 MrCuberLP
425. 54 icubeslow434
425. 54 Olexandr Seniuk
425. 54 Corner Twistz
430. 53 SuperDuperCuber
430. 53 HendrikW
430. 53 Destin.S
430. 53 ashfos
430. 53 Bacon nice
435. 52 Ernest Fowler
435. 52 John Benwell
437. 51 ChasterPond
437. 51 KyleTheCuber
439. 50 MichaelNielsen
439. 50 jackeyguy
439. 50 CyoobietheCuber
439. 50 Oli_H
443. 49 ObscureCuber
443. 49 FDCubing
445. 48 MaikeruKonare
446. 47 PeterH2N
446. 47 Calum
446. 47 Bonmon2
446. 47 CrispyCubing
446. 47 Alexander Helbok
446. 47 SmartKucing
446. 47 NoahCubing
453. 46 Gregory Alekseev
453. 46 Jonah Jarvis
453. 46 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
453. 46 Simon Gall
453. 46 linus.sch
458. 45 Owen Morrison
458. 45 Jack314
458. 45 Eli C
461. 44 Jmuncuber 
461. 44 Renji Earl Kurniawan
463. 43 Deri Nata Wijaya
463. 43 Caleb Arnette
463. 43 Lvl9001Wizard
466. 42 Abhi
466. 42 The Cubing Fanatic
466. 42 SomeRandomCuber1
469. 41 muchacho
469. 41 Paarth Sharma
471. 40 Arnav22
471. 40 hollower147
471. 40 Bebrius
471. 40 Paweł
475. 39 theos
475. 39 yudo.r
475. 39 lucasliao0403
475. 39 Ked Ki
475. 39 JLSH
480. 38 BLXND
480. 38 Fe_azk
482. 37 26doober
482. 37 Rubiksdude4144
482. 37 Bonkashi
482. 37 Master_Disaster
482. 37 Cubeflix
482. 37 Josh_
482. 37 Nika
489. 36 buzzteam4
489. 36 Jaycubes
489. 36 Never Quit Cubing
492. 35 alexiscubing
492. 35 Danuartha
492. 35 Devadathan Unni
492. 35 TaliwangCube
496. 34 Joe Archibald
497. 33 rnz.cuber
498. 32 goidlon
498. 32 Cubing Forever
498. 32 turcas
501. 31 Tx789
501. 31 Turbo TPS
501. 31 Akmal huda
504. 30 X cuber
504. 30 kawam1123
504. 30 SirBacon
504. 30 Zidane Habiburachman
504. 30 EliteCuber
504. 30 Theo1409
504. 30 RyanSoh
511. 29 dnguyen2204
511. 29 qT Tp
511. 29 sashdev
514. 28 Lewis
514. 28 skewbercuber
514. 28 cwirkus50
514. 28 Salvatore765431
518. 27 ZZ'er
518. 27 John_NOTgood
520. 26 Poketube6681
520. 26 Imran Rahman
520. 26 mhcubergamer
520. 26 Nathanael Robertson
520. 26 Ayce
520. 26 oliverpallo
520. 26 crazykitten499
520. 26 donal56
528. 25 ABadRubiksSolver
528. 25 John123
528. 25 scrubizilla
528. 25 Mattia Pasquini
528. 25 the dnf master
533. 24 TheEpicCuber
533. 24 einsteiger
535. 23 FinnTheCuber102
535. 23 Rocketcubing
535. 23 HooverCuber
535. 23 Saja
535. 23 Li Xiang
540. 22 curiousity2575
540. 22 Brayden Gilland
540. 22 NBAGARRETT
540. 22 Timoth3
540. 22 maciospy
540. 22 hebscody
540. 22 calotret
540. 22 FlatMars
540. 22 KarlMarcus11
549. 21 nivdian
549. 21 Addictive Cubing
549. 21 cheaj99
552. 20 roosfan22
553. 19 mattboeren
554. 18 White KB
554. 18 NC_Cubes
554. 18 T Perm124
554. 18 seungju choi
558. 17 Juan Peralta
558. 17 SoaringAscent
558. 17 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
558. 17 nicholas the cuber
558. 17 YaleZ1023
563. 16 rj
563. 16 kilwap147
563. 16 Mike3451
563. 16 J cubing
563. 16 Conner D.
563. 16 Cremeneanu Lucian
569. 15 JRL30500
569. 15 SomeKid2369
569. 15 commondave
569. 15 CaptainCuber
569. 15 147Cubing
569. 15 SanArg
569. 15 Adoni
569. 15 Akram Hayajneh
577. 14 RyuKagamine
577. 14 DUDECUBER
577. 14 Theepiccuber6969
577. 14 benthecuber
577. 14 HelloKIMKIM
582. 13 xander3
582. 13 Kal-Flo
582. 13 Nir1213
582. 13 Zain_A24
582. 13 OwlDragon
582. 13 MarcoKiel7
588. 12 Bart Van Eynde
588. 12 f_roerick
588. 12 swburk
588. 12 Bapels
588. 12 Milonatr108
588. 12 Wes Poly
588. 12 BrodoTheDodo
595. 11 JC Cuber
595. 11 bilbo07
595. 11 taco_schell
595. 11 STLCuber
595. 11 Predther
595. 11 Mo_A2244
601. 10 MuckPie
601. 10 nihadahd
601. 10 Abdul Basith TP
601. 10 Vester2004
601. 10 SH03L4C3
606. 9 spacecoastcuber
607. 8 Natemophi
607. 8 TheCuber12345
607. 8 cubeyinnit
610. 7 capcubeing
610. 7 2017jain28
610. 7 ClashCode
610. 7 N speedsolving
610. 7 kaden D.
615. 6 Thrasher989
615. 6 Gatornade
615. 6 KingTim96
615. 6 Alexuty
615. 6 Laila
615. 6 Caleb Rogers
615. 6 Joshua smith the cuber
615. 6 Simeon Scheepers
623. 5 ARNZPRO
623. 5 LunarStellar
623. 5 FlorianEnduro #111
623. 5 beansalad
623. 5 Cube wizard


*3x3x3 With feet* (89)

1. 383 OriginalUsername
2. 232 tJardigradHe
3. 207 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 205 fun at the joy
5. 132 One Wheel
6. 119 YouCubing
7. 115 Lim Hung
8. 92 midnightcuberx
9. 71 V.Kochergin
10. 67 Logan2017DAYR01
11. 65 BraydenTheCuber
12. 61 Zeke Mackay
13. 51 ProStar
14. 48 DGCubes
15. 45 Jacck
15. 45 dollarstorecubes
17. 42 Torch
17. 42 parkertrager
19. 39 Rafaello
20. 36 DhruvA
21. 35 [email protected]
22. 33 Sean Hartman
23. 31 BradenTheMagician
24. 29 nickelcubes
25. 28 BenChristman1
26. 26 JackPfeifer
27. 25 icubeslow434
28. 23 Gnome
29. 22 thembldlord
29. 22 hollower147
31. 21 oliver sitja sichel
32. 20 VJW
32. 20 Alpha cuber
34. 19 JoXCuber
34. 19 PingPongCuber
34. 19 Cubing Forever
37. 18 Manatee 10235
37. 18 linus.sch
37. 18 Mat XD
40. 17 TipsterTrickster 
41. 16 João Vinicius
41. 16 ok cuber
41. 16 Dylab is nub
41. 16 DNF_Cuber
45. 15 ashfos
46. 14 Cale S
46. 14 NarenRameshB
46. 14 boby_okta
46. 14 Jaime CG
46. 14 Jeann_Cube
51. 13 Jeann_Sc
51. 13 FLS99
53. 12 begiuli65
53. 12 VIBE_ZT
53. 12 Joe Archibald
56. 11 LukasCubes
56. 11 Christopher Fandrich
58. 10 Parke187
58. 10 Cube to Cube
58. 10 Paweł
61. 9 Khairur Rachim
61. 9 Lachlan Stephens
61. 9 Color Cuber
61. 9 KrokosB
61. 9 FishyIshy
66. 8 Jscuber
66. 8 Luke Garrett
66. 8 m24816
66. 8 ngmh
66. 8 Habado13
71. 7 GenTheThief
71. 7 Ian Pang
71. 7 Nathanael Robertson
71. 7 SmallTownCuber
71. 7 Swamp347
71. 7 Li Xiang
77. 6 xyzzy
77. 6 DonovanTheCool
77. 6 NevEr_QeyX
77. 6 aidenkimm
77. 6 Niclas Mach
77. 6 f96
77. 6 beansalad
84. 5 MatsBergsten
84. 5 aarush vasanadu
84. 5 nico_german_cuber
84. 5 Caleb Rogers
84. 5 crazykitten499
84. 5 kaden D.


*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (170)

1. 824 ichcubegerne
2. 798 fun at the joy
3. 362 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4. 332 [email protected]
5. 308 JoXCuber
6. 283 Jacck
7. 209 YouCubing
8. 192 FLS99
9. 178 freshcuber.de
10. 165 abhijat
11. 159 thomas.sch
12. 131 BradenTheMagician
13. 130 abunickabhi
13. 130 dollarstorecubes
15. 121 Mike Hughey
16. 104 Lim Hung
17. 102 BraydenTheCuber
18. 101 Torch
18. 101 Sean Hartman
20. 99 Ian Pang
21. 97 jaysammey777
22. 95 TheDubDubJr
23. 91 Rubika-37-021204
23. 91 Rafaello
25. 76 quing
26. 70 ProStar
27. 69 VJW
28. 65 cuberkid10
29. 63 jason3141
30. 62 MrKuba600
31. 53 joshsailscga
32. 51 Zeke Mackay
33. 49 DGCubes
34. 48 lumes2121
35. 46 hollower147
36. 42 theos
37. 41 openseas
37. 41 Jscuber
37. 41 BenChristman1
40. 40 Sub1Hour
41. 39 riffch
42. 38 Valken
42. 38 Kit Clement
44. 37 linus.sch
45. 36 Niclas Mach
46. 34 CaptainCuber
47. 33 Gnome
48. 32 TommyC
49. 31 Logan2017DAYR01
49. 31 Christopher Fandrich
49. 31 Cubing Forever
52. 30 JustinTimeCuber
53. 29 boby_okta
54. 28 CubingwithChris
54. 28 vedroboev
54. 28 kaden D.
57. 26 Jami Viljanen
58. 24 Amelia
58. 24 PingPongCuber
60. 23 Fred Lang
61. 22 xyzzy
61. 22 VIBE_ZT
61. 22 Mikikajek
64. 21 G2013
64. 21 DhruvA
64. 21 Liam Wadek
67. 20 begiuli65
67. 20 m24816
67. 20 Pratyush Manas
67. 20 LoiteringCuber
71. 19 Islam Kitiev
71. 19 spacecoastcuber
73. 18 OwenB
73. 18 matt boeren
73. 18 cuber-26
73. 18 Jeann_Sc
73. 18 filmip
73. 18 noobcuber22
79. 17 Pfannkuchener
79. 17 thembldlord
79. 17 midnightcuberx
79. 17 Elite_Cuber
79. 17 Jocubing
84. 16 Gregory Alekseev
84. 16 sl0wcuber
86. 15 Natanael
86. 15 João Vinicius
86. 15 KrokosB
86. 15 ok cuber
86. 15 Jeann_Cube
86. 15 scrubizilla
86. 15 OllieWolf11
93. 14 FaLoL
93. 14 26doober
93. 14 AidanNoogie
93. 14 thecubingwizard
93. 14 colegemuth
93. 14 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
93. 14 Squeaks
100. 13 Nikhil Soares
100. 13 qT Tp
100. 13 nickelcubes
103. 12 cuberboiiii
104. 11 Hjerpower
104. 11 [email protected]
104. 11 toinou06cubing
104. 11 jacob.cubing
104. 11 RJcub3r
104. 11 anna4f
104. 11 Paweł
111. 10 epride17
111. 10 Dream Cubing
111. 10 Lachlan Stephens
111. 10 Master_Disaster
111. 10 trangium
111. 10 Zain_A24
111. 10 ryan_soh
111. 10 Never Quit Cubing
119. 9 Omegacubing
119. 9 PokeCubes
119. 9 u Cube
119. 9 drpfisherman
119. 9 J2Cubed
119. 9 Pseudonym
119. 9 Fe_azk
126. 8 Cale S
126. 8 MarixPix
126. 8 bennettstouder
126. 8 Micah Morrison
126. 8 147Cubing
131. 7 MaikeruKonare
131. 7 T1_M0
131. 7 White KB
131. 7 bgcatfan
131. 7 BMcCl1
131. 7 Hargun02
131. 7 RandomPerson84
131. 7 Bonmon2
131. 7 Jack314
131. 7 kluckyklucky
131. 7 LukasCubes
131. 7 Conner D.
131. 7 jackolas456
131. 7 Li Xiang
145. 6 brad711
145. 6 Bart Van Eynde
145. 6 skewbercuber
145. 6 ItsSnazzle
145. 6 Simon Gall
145. 6 breadears
145. 6 Brady
145. 6 FishyIshy
145. 6 HippieCuber
145. 6 Jam88
145. 6 mm15
156. 5 Linus.B
156. 5 BrianJ
156. 5 Julio974
156. 5 Alpha cuber
156. 5 KingCanyon
156. 5 DonovanTheCool
156. 5 L--Sergio
156. 5 JO Cubing
156. 5 ARNZPRO
156. 5 MilanDas
156. 5 Lupus3141
156. 5 Csc
156. 5 cwirkus50
156. 5 aisojdb
156. 5 Mattia Pasquini


*3x3x3 Fewest moves* (140)

1. 502 Sebastien
2. 463 RyuKagamine
3. 450 WoowyBaby


Spoiler



4. 440 Jacck
5. 434 Cale S
6. 398 Teh Keng Foo
7. 358 Bogdan
8. 351 G2013
9. 309 fun at the joy
10. 288 filmip
11. 279 tJardigradHe
12. 258 thecubingwizard
13. 246 sqAree
14. 235 Mike Hughey
15. 233 João Vinicius
16. 223 davidr
17. 206 Trig0n
17. 206 TheodorNordstrand
19. 187 Rafaello
20. 183 BraydenTheCuber
21. 181 Theo Leinad
22. 177 xyzzy
23. 160 TipsterTrickster 
24. 157 ProStar
25. 150 Shadowjockey
25. 150 Samuel Baird
27. 141 Mrauo
28. 139 trangium
29. 134 DonovanTheCool
30. 132 asacuber
31. 127 parkertrager
32. 126 Jack314
33. 125 jaysammey777
34. 111 mista
35. 109 ichcubegerne
36. 105 ryan_soh
37. 102 remopihel
38. 100 Sean Hartman
39. 97 theos
39. 97 craccho
41. 92 brad711
42. 89 BradenTheMagician
43. 88 midnightcuberx
44. 84 SpeedCubeReview
45. 79 Sixstringcal
46. 69 ottozing
47. 63 Rubika-37-021204
48. 62 dollarstorecubes
49. 61 ExultantCarn
50. 59 Logan2017DAYR01
50. 59 OriEy
50. 59 lumes2121
53. 52 ngmh
54. 50 jason3141
54. 50 PokeCubes
54. 50 Delta Phi
57. 49 MattP98
58. 48 Sameer Aggarwal
58. 48 Faustfan
60. 46 Zeke Mackay
61. 44 Amelia
61. 44 V.Kochergin
61. 44 sean_cut4
64. 42 YouCubing
65. 41 begiuli65
65. 41 riffch
67. 38 cuber-26
68. 37 PingPongCuber
68. 37 Smiles
70. 35 TheDubDubJr
71. 33 Kit Clement
71. 33 Cuberstache
71. 33 VJW
74. 31 FLS99
74. 31 MilanDas
76. 30 Liam Wadek
77. 28 BrianJ
78. 27 RoyTamir
79. 26 cuberkid10
79. 26 MaikeruKonare
81. 25 vedroboev
81. 25 M O
81. 25 VIBE_ZT
84. 24 kits_
84. 24 rodrisan
86. 23 JackPfeifer
87. 22 taco_schell
88. 21 irontwig
88. 21 edladd
90. 20 devaka
90. 20 Mikikajek
92. 19 guusrs
92. 19 DhruvA
92. 19 OriginalUsername
95. 18 RCTACameron
96. 17 [email protected]
96. 17 revaldoah
98. 16 MrKuba600
98. 16 Dylan is nub
100. 15 Tx789
100. 15 Torch
100. 15 dnguyen2204
100. 15 RyanSoh
104. 14 elimescube
104. 14 jakgun0130
104. 14 Alpha cuber
104. 14 ValerioF21
108. 13 MatsBergsten
108. 13 abunickabhi
108. 13 InlandEmpireCuber
108. 13 Dylan Swarts
108. 13 JoXCuber
108. 13 KingCanyon
108. 13 Alexander Helbok
108. 13 Lim Hung
116. 12 Clément B.
116. 12 LoiteringCuber
116. 12 Nutybaconator
116. 12 Mr_Tiger420
116. 12 Raymos Castillo
116. 12 Ayce
116. 12 thomas.sch
116. 12 Cubing Forever
116. 12 kaden D.
116. 12 Conner D.
116. 12 Sjviray
127. 11 Gnome
127. 11 26doober
127. 11 PlatonCuber
127. 11 [email protected]
127. 11 Koen van Aller
127. 11 toinou06cubing
127. 11 aarush vasanadu
127. 11 Dr.Cubic
127. 11 Master_Disaster
127. 11 N4Cubing
127. 11 J cubing
127. 11 Caleb Rogers
127. 11 TardySloth
127. 11 DNF_Cuber


*2-3-4 Relay* (446)

1. 2677 OriginalUsername
2. 2428 ichcubegerne
3. 2054 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 2003 Khairur Rachim
5. 1979 Luke Garrett
6. 1944 Sean Hartman
7. 1932 cuberkid10
8. 1920 Dream Cubing
9. 1827 fun at the joy
10. 1543 tJardigradHe
11. 1418 abunickabhi
12. 1347 dollarstorecubes
13. 1323 JoXCuber
14. 1281 abhijat
15. 1204 Logan2017DAYR01
16. 1181 BradenTheMagician
17. 1054 Cooki348
18. 1026 lumes2121
19. 1018 nevinscph
20. 967 wuque man 
20. 967 Heewon Seo
22. 929 Antto Pitkänen
23. 846 BigBoyMicah
24. 845 YouCubing
25. 790 NewoMinx
26. 753 Rollercoasterben 
27. 714 VIBE_ZT
28. 680 [email protected]
29. 660 Liam Wadek
30. 649 NathanaelCubes
31. 637 VJW
32. 631 oliver sitja sichel
33. 629 MCuber
34. 619 G2013
35. 612 wearephamily1719
36. 606 BraydenTheCuber
37. 594 Christopher Fandrich
38. 586 BMcCl1
39. 574 Sub1Hour
40. 568 DhruvA
41. 554 FaLoL
42. 545 jancsi02
43. 539 Aleksandar Dukleski
44. 515 Utkarsh Ashar
45. 509 d2polld
46. 493 Micah Morrison
47. 492 begiuli65
48. 488 turtwig
49. 468 riz3ndrr 
49. 468 remopihel
51. 460 LittleLumos
52. 446 FLS99
53. 442 Zeke Mackay
54. 440 midnightcuberx
55. 426 thembldlord
56. 418 BrianJ
57. 417 Raymos Castillo
58. 405 Michał Krasowski
59. 404 thecubingwizard
60. 399 Rubadcar
61. 397 TheDubDubJr
61. 397 MrKuba600
63. 380 JackPfeifer
64. 379 CubicOreo
65. 376 Nutybaconator
66. 372 One Wheel
67. 368 TipsterTrickster 
68. 367 JO Cubing
69. 360 Valken
70. 358 V.Kochergin
71. 352 breadears
72. 349 PingPongCuber
73. 345 Lim Hung
74. 342 Ian Pang
75. 341 Jscuber
76. 340 Koen van Aller
77. 333 nikodem.rudy
78. 330 PratikKhannaSkewb
79. 329 drpfisherman
80. 327 boroc226han
81. 326 RandomPerson84
82. 314 MarixPix
83. 305 Ontricus
84. 297 Parke187
85. 292 BenChristman1
86. 288 cubingpatrol
87. 287 JustinTimeCuber
88. 285 swankfukinc
89. 283 Torch
90. 278 MattP98
91. 275 Clément B.
92. 271 jason3141
93. 270 ngmh
94. 269 [email protected]
95. 268 toinou06cubing
96. 266 Rubika-37-021204
97. 264 joshsailscga
97. 264 sporteisvogel
99. 262 Legomanz
100. 256 RileyN23
100. 256 ok cuber
102. 255 quing
103. 250 smackbadatskewb
104. 248 KingTim96
105. 247 Jacck
106. 241 João Vinicius
107. 236 Lewis
107. 236 Comvat
109. 230 KingCanyon
110. 228 KrokosB
111. 225 UnknownCanvas
112. 221 Awder
113. 220 skewby_cuber
114. 219 sean_cut4
115. 214 mista
116. 211 Schmizee
117. 203 colegemuth
117. 203 OriEy
119. 202 Hunter Eric Deardurff
120. 201 Sir E Brum
121. 200 epride17
122. 197 bennettstouder
122. 197 revaldoah
124. 193 Jrg
125. 191 Ryan Wu
126. 189 Henry Lipka
127. 188 aarush vasanadu
128. 184 Fred Lang
129. 182 TheNoobCuber
130. 181 CaptainCuber
130. 181 Rafaello
132. 178 parkertrager
133. 174 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
134. 173 Niclas Mach
135. 171 Neb
136. 167 CrispyCubing
137. 166 InlandEmpireCuber
137. 166 Cubing5life
139. 164 MatsBergsten
140. 163 PotatoCuber
141. 161 Charles Jerome
142. 160 vedroboev
143. 159 jihu1011
144. 158 Michael DeLaRosa
145. 157 Shadowjockey
146. 155 BleachedTurtle
147. 153 NevEr_QeyX
148. 150 nms777
149. 149 AidanNoogie
150. 148 brad711
151. 147 Mike Hughey
151. 147 2019DWYE01
153. 143 [email protected]
153. 143 LYZ
155. 141 NintendoCuber
156. 139 tc kruber
156. 139 loffy
158. 138 BLCuber8
158. 138 nico_german_cuber
160. 137 Aadil- ali
161. 135 SpiFunTastic
162. 134 Jam88
163. 133 MilanDas
164. 132 [email protected]
165. 129 Manatee 10235
166. 128 jaysammey777
166. 128 m24816
168. 127 Kit Clement
169. 126 Marcus Siu
170. 124 Magdamini
170. 124 Cheng
172. 123 boby_okta
172. 123 Cubing Forever
172. 123 DNF_Cuber
175. 122 Infraredlizards
176. 120 CubingwithChris
176. 120 JChambers13
178. 119 Mageminx
179. 118 ExultantCarn
180. 116 Amelia
180. 116 eyeball321
182. 113 vishwasankarcubing
183. 112 Linus.B
184. 111 Ianwubby
185. 109 NaterTater23
186. 107 LoiteringCuber
187. 105 SonofRonan
187. 105 Jocubing
189. 104 pizzacrust
190. 101 Pfannkuchener
190. 101 Stubbi
190. 101 50ph14
193. 100 PokeCubes
194. 96 Cuz Red
195. 95 sigalig
195. 95 Nikhil Soares
195. 95 trangium
198. 93 niclas.mach
199. 92 MegaminxMan
199. 92 BrianNguyen47
201. 91 typo56
201. 91 ProStar
203. 89 xyzzy
204. 88 SmallTownCuber
204. 88 TheSlykrCubr
206. 84 Axel Lönnstedt
207. 83 theos
207. 83 Pyra42
209. 82 MLGCubez
209. 82 Jami Viljanen
209. 82 Chris Van Der Brink
212. 80 HendrikW
213. 79 Gnome
213. 79 thomas.sch
215. 78 Elf
215. 78 mihnea3000
215. 78 Anton
215. 78 jacob.cubing
219. 77 freshcuber.de
219. 77 John Benwell
221. 76 aidenkimm
221. 76 tommyo11
223. 75 mm15
224. 74 u Cube
224. 74 destin_shulfer
226. 73 Lachlan Stephens
226. 73 HKspeed.com
226. 73 lucasliao0403
226. 73 Lilas ma
230. 72 Alea
230. 72 Natanael
232. 71 TommyC
232. 71 DonovanTheCool
232. 71 filmip
232. 71 HippieCuber
236. 70 NarenRameshB
236. 70 Julio974
238. 69 SebastianCarrillo
238. 69 f96
240. 67 teboecubes
240. 67 GarethBert11
242. 66 OwenB
242. 66 rdurette10
244. 65 Eli C
244. 65 linus.sch
246. 64 Heath Flick
246. 64 Sjviray
248. 63 Alpha cuber
249. 62 Cube to Cube
250. 61 Hargun02
251. 59 Omegacubing
252. 58 Pixaler
253. 56 Destin.S
253. 56 Alex Niedland
253. 56 gottagitgud
253. 56 michaelxfy
253. 56 Elite_Cuber
258. 55 Petri Krzywacki
258. 55 Jonah Jarvis
258. 55 Lvl9001Wizard
258. 55 Jeann_Cube
262. 54 Laura
263. 53 WorldoBlocks
263. 53 Zman04
265. 52 Islam Kitiev
266. 50 tavery343
266. 50 derek_981
268. 49 Jeann_Sc
268. 49 [email protected]
268. 49 Skewb_Cube
271. 48 trav1
271. 48 Nayano
271. 48 Triangles_are_cubers
274. 46 Sebastien
274. 46 G0ingInsqne
274. 46 Mr. Rubric
274. 46 anna4f
278. 45 skewbercuber
278. 45 MaksymilianMisiak
280. 43 milo black
280. 43 Master_Disaster
282. 42 david_5647
282. 42 Mikikajek
284. 41 ARandomCuber
284. 41 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
284. 41 FishyIshy
284. 41 Batsy_who_laughs
288. 40 Joergenomunism
288. 40 Simon Gall
288. 40 oliverpallo
288. 40 Delta Phi
292. 39 seth0420
292. 39 MichaelNielsen
294. 37 Alexander Helbok
294. 37 I'm A Cuber
296. 36 2017LAMB06
296. 36 fortissim2
298. 35 Cale S
298. 35 NoProblemCubing
298. 35 Cringycuber2711
298. 35 didiask
298. 35 sl0wcuber
298. 35 360cubed
304. 34 jasseri
304. 34 Hjerpower
304. 34 mrsniffles01
304. 34 scrubizilla
308. 33 Keroma12
308. 33 Bapels
310. 32 HawaiiLife745
310. 32 PotatoesAreUs
310. 32 TheCubingAddict980
310. 32 NC_Cubes
310. 32 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
315. 31 Ordway Persyn
315. 31 yudo.r
315. 31 Zagros
315. 31 Robsurya
315. 31 Adam Chodyniecki
320. 30 SuperDuperCuber
320. 30 26doober
320. 30 Gregory Alekseev
323. 29 DiscolouredWenis
323. 29 OwlDragon
325. 28 Keenan Johnson
325. 28 OJ Cubing
325. 28 Wesley
328. 27 GioccioCuber
328. 27 Thelegend12
328. 27 Paweł
328. 27 SomeRandomCuber1
332. 26 dnguyen2204
332. 26 speedcube.insta
332. 26 Teh Keng Foo
332. 26 Nika
336. 25 Jaycubes
336. 25 ChronSquared
336. 25 Ked Ki
336. 25 Gan Air SM
336. 25 teehee_elan
336. 25 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
336. 25 TheEpicCuber
336. 25 Swamp347
344. 24 weatherman223
344. 24 Arnav22
344. 24 Bonmon2
344. 24 rubyakdks kube
344. 24 Brayden Gilland
344. 24 Ayce
350. 23 Glomnipotent
350. 23 Oli_H
350. 23 Li Xiang
353. 22 Woodman567
353. 22 MEF227
353. 22 Fe_azk
356. 21 sqAree
356. 21 SoaringAscent
356. 21 Liz2107
359. 20 Eamon
360. 19 Dutgif32
360. 19 FlatMars
362. 18 Tx789
362. 18 bh13
362. 18 ImPaulPCG
362. 18 Brodie Bouley
366. 17 Thrasher989
366. 17 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
368. 16 PikachuPlayz_MC
368. 16 Natemophi
368. 16 ElephantCuber
368. 16 Zain_A24
368. 16 einsteiger
373. 15 Bart Van Eynde
373. 15 Phyun
373. 15 KarlMarcus11
376. 14 taco_schell
376. 14 icubeslow434
376. 14 cwirkus50
376. 14 Aadil ali
380. 13 patriotdave
380. 13 Kal-Flo
380. 13 nicholas the cuber
380. 13 Conner D.
384. 12 Moreno van Rooijen
384. 12 JC Cuber
384. 12 george dunners
384. 12 Mattia Pasquini
384. 12 the dnf master
389. 11 Bogdan
389. 11 goidlon
389. 11 Billybong378
389. 11 hollower147
389. 11 Pseudonym
389. 11 LukasCubes
389. 11 l0lIb0y
396. 10 ABadRubiksSolver
396. 10 markdlei
396. 10 kluckyklucky
396. 10 Lupus3141
396. 10 Mo_A2244
396. 10 OvrTur3
402. 9 virginia
402. 9 Faustfan
402. 9 J cubing
402. 9 EliteCuber
402. 9 Akram Hayajneh
402. 9 Milonatr108
408. 8 VauZed
409. 7 Jonasrox09
409. 7 MarkA64
409. 7 CodingCuber
409. 7 idrkmans
409. 7 David Reid
409. 7 PCCuber
409. 7 HelloKIMKIM
409. 7 cubeyinnit
417. 6 dhafin
417. 6 GC1998
417. 6 147Cubing
417. 6 MJS Cubing
417. 6 EngiNerdBrian
417. 6 tobiaz
417. 6 kaden D.
417. 6 ryan_soh
417. 6 Jorjais
417. 6 TaliwangCube
427. 5 NolanDoes2x2
427. 5 Joe Archibald
427. 5 DUDECUBER
427. 5 spacecoastcuber
431. 4 Joust
431. 4 STLCuber
431. 4 Mike3451
431. 4 FlorianEnduro #111
431. 4 ValerioF21
431. 4 Joshua smith the cuber
431. 4 dav3
431. 4 123tacocat321
439. 3 William Bate
439. 3 JustAnotherCuber
439. 3 Gatornade
439. 3 ARNZPRO
439. 3 Janice_leslie
439. 3 KovyTheCuber
439. 3 XIQTF
439. 3 Cube wizard


*2-3-4-5 Relay* (293)

1. 1752 ichcubegerne
2. 1657 OriginalUsername
3. 1205 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 1185 Dream Cubing
5. 1161 Khairur Rachim
6. 1008 fun at the joy
7. 935 DGCubes
8. 905 JoXCuber
9. 823 tJardigradHe
10. 815 nevinscph
11. 772 abunickabhi
12. 742 cuberkid10
13. 672 Luke Garrett
13. 672 abhijat
15. 630 BradenTheMagician
16. 613 dollarstorecubes
17. 563 YouCubing
18. 504 Heewon Seo
19. 487 Rollercoasterben 
20. 422 VJW
21. 413 Cooki348
22. 391 BMcCl1
23. 367 One Wheel
24. 365 Aleksandar Dukleski
25. 359 Liam Wadek
25. 359 LittleLumos
27. 336 lumes2121
28. 332 Christopher Fandrich
29. 324 FaLoL
30. 316 Antto Pitkänen
31. 305 FLS99
32. 302 Raymos Castillo
33. 295 NewoMinx
34. 291 oliver sitja sichel
35. 286 Rubika-37-021204
36. 285 DhruvA
37. 283 [email protected]
38. 282 BraydenTheCuber
39. 281 Hunter Eric Deardurff
40. 279 Sub1Hour
41. 277 Micah Morrison
42. 264 breadears
43. 256 VIBE_ZT
44. 254 thembldlord
45. 253 wuque man 
46. 252 TheDubDubJr
47. 250 G2013
48. 249 sporteisvogel
49. 238 Jacck
50. 222 Zeke Mackay
50. 222 d2polld
52. 216 Utkarsh Ashar
53. 212 Logan2017DAYR01
53. 212 Michał Krasowski
55. 211 Valken
56. 210 TipsterTrickster 
57. 203 Lim Hung
58. 198 CubicOreo
59. 190 V.Kochergin
59. 190 PingPongCuber
61. 187 Jscuber
61. 187 MrKuba600
63. 185 Lewis
63. 185 BenChristman1
65. 183 turtwig
66. 180 riz3ndrr 
67. 166 thecubingwizard
67. 166 joshsailscga
67. 166 Jrg
70. 164 MarixPix
70. 164 jason3141
72. 162 colegemuth
72. 162 cubingpatrol
72. 162 ok cuber
75. 159 swankfukinc
76. 158 MatsBergsten
77. 155 boroc226han
78. 153 NathanaelCubes
79. 152 Parke187
80. 150 drpfisherman
81. 146 RandomPerson84
82. 140 JO Cubing
83. 131 Awder
84. 126 OriEy
85. 125 Torch
86. 123 JackPfeifer
86. 123 quing
88. 120 JustinTimeCuber
88. 120 BrianJ
90. 118 NevEr_QeyX
91. 117 KingCanyon
92. 116 brad711
92. 116 revaldoah
94. 112 jihu1011
94. 112 Sir E Brum
96. 111 BleachedTurtle
97. 110 nico_german_cuber
98. 109 KrokosB
99. 105 Manatee 10235
100. 102 Niclas Mach
100. 102 NintendoCuber
102. 98 epride17
102. 98 sean_cut4
104. 97 Fred Lang
104. 97 CrispyCubing
106. 96 thomas.sch
107. 95 Henry Lipka
107. 95 MilanDas
109. 92 vedroboev
109. 92 Ryan Wu
111. 91 nms777
111. 91 João Vinicius
113. 88 [email protected]
114. 87 Pfannkuchener
114. 87 Rafaello
116. 83 begiuli65
116. 83 toinou06cubing
116. 83 CaptainCuber
119. 82 Michael DeLaRosa
120. 80 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
121. 79 midnightcuberx
122. 78 DNF_Cuber
123. 77 jancsi02
124. 76 sigalig
124. 76 linus.sch
126. 73 Gnome
126. 73 50ph14
128. 71 Cheng
129. 69 RileyN23
130. 68 Clément B.
130. 68 Chris Van Der Brink
130. 68 aarush vasanadu
133. 66 MattP98
133. 66 PokeCubes
133. 66 jacob.cubing
133. 66 Jocubing
137. 64 Alea
137. 64 Legomanz
137. 64 freshcuber.de
140. 63 jaysammey777
140. 63 BLCuber8
142. 62 Ianwubby
142. 62 Cuz Red
144. 61 Koen van Aller
145. 60 Shadowjockey
145. 60 Ian Pang
145. 60 tc kruber
145. 60 loffy
149. 58 Amelia
150. 56 Kit Clement
151. 55 Elf
151. 55 mm15
153. 54 theos
154. 53 Mike Hughey
155. 52 TommyC
156. 50 LYZ
157. 49 AidanNoogie
158. 48 Pixaler
158. 48 Ontricus
158. 48 nikodem.rudy
158. 48 HippieCuber
162. 47 Omegacubing
163. 46 UnknownCanvas
163. 46 vishwasankarcubing
165. 43 SmallTownCuber
166. 41 Petri Krzywacki
166. 41 Axel Lönnstedt
166. 41 PotatoCuber
169. 40 xyzzy
169. 40 OwenB
169. 40 Nazib Nawar
172. 39 Hargun02
172. 39 [email protected]
172. 39 ProStar
172. 39 SebastianCarrillo
176. 38 WorldoBlocks
176. 38 Lachlan Stephens
176. 38 BigBoyMicah
179. 37 Nikhil Soares
180. 36 Jonah Jarvis
180. 36 Coinman_
180. 36 SonofRonan
180. 36 Anton
180. 36 mrsniffles01
185. 35 skewby_cuber
185. 35 ngmh
187. 34 Linus.B
187. 34 Neb
187. 34 Nayano
190. 33 remopihel
190. 33 Rubadcar
192. 32 Islam Kitiev
192. 32 TheNoobCuber
192. 32 m24816
192. 32 Eli C
192. 32 TheSlykrCubr
192. 32 Sjviray
198. 31 MaksymilianMisiak
199. 30 TheCubingAddict980
199. 30 Toothcraver55
199. 30 michaelxfy
202. 29 PotatoesAreUs
202. 29 bennettstouder
204. 28 Sebastien
204. 28 26doober
204. 28 trav1
204. 28 Stubbi
204. 28 Mikikajek
209. 27 ARandomCuber
209. 27 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
211. 26 Zagros
211. 26 BrianNguyen47
213. 25 2017LAMB06
213. 25 Pyra42
213. 25 yudo.r
213. 25 eyeball321
213. 25 Mr. Rubric
213. 25 rdurette10
219. 24 lucasliao0403
219. 24 I'm A Cuber
221. 23 NoProblemCubing
221. 23 OJ Cubing
221. 23 MCuber
221. 23 derek_981
221. 23 JChambers13
221. 23 Comvat
221. 23 Mageminx
221. 23 Jeann_Cube
221. 23 NC_Cubes
221. 23 Alexander Helbok
231. 22 Keroma12
231. 22 sqAree
231. 22 [email protected]
231. 22 LoiteringCuber
231. 22 TheEpicCuber
231. 22 tommyo11
237. 21 2019DWYE01
238. 20 Gregory Alekseev
238. 20 Elite_Cuber
238. 20 Bilbo7
241. 19 david_5647
241. 19 Cringycuber2711
241. 19 Paweł
244. 18 Alpha cuber
244. 18 Hjerpower
244. 18 Thelegend12
244. 18 teehee_elan
248. 17 f96
248. 17 FlatMars
248. 17 Li Xiang
251. 16 Cale S
251. 16 Brayden Gilland
251. 16 filmip
251. 16 Heath Flick
255. 15 InlandEmpireCuber
255. 15 Bonmon2
255. 15 pizzacrust
258. 13 Tx789
258. 13 DonovanTheCool
258. 13 Simon Gall
261. 12 Teh Keng Foo
261. 12 Pseudonym
261. 12 Conner D.
261. 12 sl0wcuber
261. 12 Batsy_who_laughs
266. 11 speedcube.insta
266. 11 tavery343
266. 11 John Benwell
266. 11 HKspeed.com
266. 11 TaliwangCube
271. 10 KovyTheCuber
271. 10 Mo_A2244
273. 9 NaterTater23
273. 9 KingTim96
273. 9 OwlDragon
273. 9 TheCuber12345
277. 8 Caydoge
277. 8 David Reid
277. 8 Akram Hayajneh
280. 7 bh13
280. 7 JC Cuber
280. 7 147Cubing
283. 6 JustAnotherCuber
283. 6 MEF227
283. 6 hollower147
283. 6 DUDECUBER
283. 6 cubeyinnit
288. 5 Master_Disaster
288. 5 EngiNerdBrian
288. 5 OvrTur3
291. 4 Ordway Persyn
291. 4 Joe Archibald
291. 4 kaden D.


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay* (164)

1. 966 ichcubegerne
2. 572 nevinscph
3. 436 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4. 428 Sean Hartman
5. 383 JoXCuber
6. 371 cuberkid10
7. 329 Dream Cubing
8. 308 YouCubing
9. 283 fun at the joy
10. 272 One Wheel
11. 271 Rubika-37-021204
12. 260 DGCubes
13. 249 abunickabhi
14. 210 sporteisvogel
15. 195 FLS99
16. 184 Liam Wadek
17. 175 VJW
18. 167 LittleLumos
19. 145 FaLoL
20. 142 dollarstorecubes
21. 137 BraydenTheCuber
21. 137 Heewon Seo
23. 130 Lim Hung
24. 127 lumes2121
25. 123 thomas.sch
26. 122 Jacck
27. 120 Lewis
27. 120 Jrg
29. 114 Logan2017DAYR01
30. 113 TheDubDubJr
30. 113 oliver sitja sichel
32. 107 swankfukinc
33. 105 Hunter Eric Deardurff
34. 93 Raymos Castillo
35. 91 Jscuber
35. 91 breadears
37. 85 cubingpatrol
38. 84 Antto Pitkänen
39. 83 PingPongCuber
40. 79 Micah Morrison
41. 78 [email protected]
41. 78 quing
43. 77 Sub1Hour
43. 77 Aleksandar Dukleski
43. 77 NevEr_QeyX
46. 74 tJardigradHe
47. 71 drpfisherman
47. 71 JO Cubing
47. 71 linus.sch
50. 66 Awder
51. 65 thembldlord
51. 65 BenChristman1
53. 64 Rollercoasterben 
54. 63 NewoMinx
55. 62 Zeke Mackay
56. 61 Pfannkuchener
57. 60 Valken
57. 60 DhruvA
59. 56 KrokosB
60. 55 OriEy
61. 54 jacob.cubing
62. 53 Gnome
62. 53 freshcuber.de
64. 52 Luke Garrett
64. 52 Manatee 10235
66. 51 Rafaello
66. 51 MilanDas
68. 50 jaysammey777
69. 49 jihu1011
70. 47 MatsBergsten
70. 47 MrKuba600
72. 46 sigalig
72. 46 boroc226han
74. 45 Michał Krasowski
74. 45 Niclas Mach
76. 42 Ryan Wu
76. 42 VIBE_ZT
78. 41 thecubingwizard
79. 36 theos
79. 36 CubicOreo
81. 35 ok cuber
82. 33 Jocubing
83. 32 NathanaelCubes
83. 32 50ph14
85. 29 Alea
85. 29 TipsterTrickster 
85. 29 xyzzy
88. 27 wuque man 
89. 26 Fred Lang
89. 26 toinou06cubing
91. 25 JustinTimeCuber
91. 25 turtwig
91. 25 João Vinicius
91. 25 jason3141
91. 25 KingCanyon
91. 25 sean_cut4
97. 24 Ianwubby
98. 22 epride17
98. 22 BradenTheMagician
98. 22 CaptainCuber
98. 22 [email protected]
102. 21 MarixPix
102. 21 JackPfeifer
104. 20 Cuberstache
104. 20 [email protected]
104. 20 Stubbi
107. 18 Hargun02
107. 18 begiuli65
107. 18 Zagros
110. 17 Elf
110. 17 Torch
110. 17 riz3ndrr 
110. 17 vishwasankarcubing
110. 17 HippieCuber
115. 16 Ordway Persyn
115. 16 WorldoBlocks
115. 16 Neb
115. 16 Islam Kitiev
115. 16 Axel Lönnstedt
115. 16 m24816
115. 16 michaelxfy
122. 15 Keroma12
122. 15 brad711
122. 15 Cheng
122. 15 mrsniffles01
122. 15 Paweł
127. 14 Lachlan Stephens
127. 14 UnknownCanvas
127. 14 SebastianCarrillo
130. 13 Cale S
130. 13 InlandEmpireCuber
130. 13 Pyra42
130. 13 Jeann_Cube
130. 13 Pseudonym
130. 13 Cringycuber2711
136. 12 Koen van Aller
136. 12 ngmh
136. 12 Mageminx
139. 11 PotatoesAreUs
139. 11 Chris Van Der Brink
139. 11 Mikikajek
139. 11 pizzacrust
139. 11 skewby_cuber
139. 11 filmip
139. 11 teehee_elan
146. 10 colegemuth
146. 10 Alexander Helbok
148. 9 Tx789
148. 9 26doober
148. 9 nms777
148. 9 [email protected]
148. 9 Conner D.
148. 9 sl0wcuber
154. 8 Alpha cuber
154. 8 2019DWYE01
154. 8 Li Xiang
157. 7 bh13
158. 6 loffy
159. 5 Petri Krzywacki
159. 5 eyeball321
159. 5 147Cubing
159. 5 David Reid
159. 5 OwlDragon
159. 5 kaden D.


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay* (144)

1. 958 ichcubegerne
2. 582 nevinscph
3. 400 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 362 Hunter Eric Deardurff
5. 359 Dream Cubing
6. 331 OriginalUsername
7. 303 YouCubing
8. 301 Rubika-37-021204
9. 263 JoXCuber
10. 242 One Wheel
11. 223 sporteisvogel
12. 208 cuberkid10
13. 204 abunickabhi
14. 195 BradenTheMagician
15. 170 fun at the joy
16. 166 jancsi02
17. 150 FLS99
18. 134 Liam Wadek
19. 132 thomas.sch
20. 125 Jrg
20. 125 Lim Hung
22. 120 DGCubes
23. 118 BraydenTheCuber
24. 117 xyzzy
25. 116 LittleLumos
26. 108 swankfukinc
27. 101 Lewis
27. 101 oliver sitja sichel
29. 98 VJW
30. 94 dollarstorecubes
31. 92 FaLoL
32. 89 Logan2017DAYR01
33. 86 TheDubDubJr
33. 86 Sub1Hour
33. 86 Aleksandar Dukleski
36. 83 Antto Pitkänen
37. 77 quing
38. 76 jason3141
38. 76 drpfisherman
40. 71 DhruvA
40. 71 Awder
40. 71 breadears
43. 67 begiuli65
44. 66 linus.sch
45. 65 TipsterTrickster 
46. 64 PingPongCuber
46. 64 wuque man 
48. 63 JO Cubing
49. 62 lumes2121
50. 59 thembldlord
50. 59 Niclas Mach
52. 58 [email protected]
53. 57 Jscuber
53. 57 freshcuber.de
55. 56 Zeke Mackay
56. 55 Raymos Castillo
57. 53 cubingpatrol
58. 52 Gnome
58. 52 KrokosB
60. 51 Coinman_
61. 49 jihu1011
61. 49 jacob.cubing
63. 47 sigalig
64. 44 MrKuba600
64. 44 Rafaello
66. 43 NewoMinx
67. 41 Jacck
68. 40 Luke Garrett
69. 37 V.Kochergin
70. 36 OriEy
71. 35 pizzacrust
72. 34 Mageminx
73. 32 theos
73. 32 Fred Lang
73. 32 Pfannkuchener
73. 32 Jocubing
77. 31 Heewon Seo
78. 28 Valken
79. 27 jaysammey777
79. 27 BenChristman1
79. 27 50ph14
82. 25 MatsBergsten
82. 25 NathanaelCubes
84. 24 turtwig
84. 24 João Vinicius
86. 23 Ianwubby
86. 23 MattP98
86. 23 TommyC
86. 23 sean_cut4
90. 22 Cuberstache
91. 21 tJardigradHe
91. 21 CaptainCuber
93. 20 JackPfeifer
93. 20 BradyCubes08
95. 19 CubicOreo
95. 19 [email protected]
97. 18 Stubbi
97. 18 Micah Morrison
97. 18 MilanDas
100. 17 Keroma12
100. 17 Elf
100. 17 Islam Kitiev
100. 17 michaelxfy
104. 16 Ordway Persyn
104. 16 m24816
104. 16 Ryan Wu
104. 16 Rollercoasterben 
108. 15 brad711
108. 15 Lachlan Stephens
108. 15 Neb
108. 15 Zagros
108. 15 NevEr_QeyX
108. 15 didiask
108. 15 Paweł
115. 14 Hargun02
115. 14 WorldoBlocks
115. 14 colegemuth
118. 13 PotatoesAreUs
118. 13 Cheng
120. 12 epride17
120. 12 vilkkuti25
120. 12 skewby_cuber
120. 12 Michał Krasowski
120. 12 Jeann_Cube
125. 11 Ali161102
125. 11 Chris Van Der Brink
125. 11 riz3ndrr 
125. 11 Henry Lipka
125. 11 Pseudonym
130. 10 Tx789
130. 10 JustinTimeCuber
130. 10 26doober
130. 10 John Benwell
130. 10 VIBE_ZT
130. 10 filmip
130. 10 Conner D.
130. 10 sl0wcuber
138. 8 Alpha cuber
138. 8 Koen van Aller
140. 7 147Cubing
141. 6 Petri Krzywacki
141. 6 David Reid
141. 6 kaden D.
141. 6 Li Xiang


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2021)

*Clock* (293)

1. 1848 MattP98
2. 1765 Liam Wadek
3. 1763 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4. 1573 MartinN13
5. 1389 dollarstorecubes
6. 1385 BradenTheMagician
7. 1375 Sean Hartman
8. 1306 Luke Garrett
9. 1295 NewoMinx
10. 1228 OriginalUsername
11. 1185 cuberkid10
12. 1030 JoXCuber
13. 1004 ichcubegerne
14. 982 Logan2017DAYR01
15. 853 YouCubing
16. 810 Josh_
17. 765 JChambers13
18. 707 NathanaelCubes
19. 685 50ph14
20. 679 ElephantCuber
21. 664 vishwasankarcubing
22. 634 BigBoyMicah
23. 630 Kit Clement
24. 626 tJardigradHe
25. 606 jaysammey777
26. 599 [email protected]
27. 592 Jaime CG
28. 590 fun at the joy
29. 562 revaldoah
30. 560 drpfisherman
31. 542 Parke187
32. 522 Rollercoasterben 
33. 505 Kerry_Creech
34. 495 MCuber
35. 491 Yunhooooo
36. 475 DesertWolf
37. 460 VIBE_ZT
38. 451 Keenan Johnson
39. 444 freshcuber.de
40. 433 ngmh
41. 427 Raymos Castillo
42. 414 mrsniffles01
43. 396 Sub1Hour
44. 385 JackPfeifer
45. 359 nevinscph
46. 345 trav1
47. 339 BraydenTheCuber
48. 338 Michał Krasowski
49. 337 TheDubDubJr
49. 337 thembldlord
51. 326 PingPongCuber
52. 313 DGCubes
53. 293 oliver sitja sichel
54. 284 typo56
55. 282 CubicOreo
56. 275 Lim Hung
57. 268 abunickabhi
58. 264 FLS99
59. 262 parkertrager
60. 260 Micah Morrison
61. 254 Jacck
62. 243 Antto Pitkänen
63. 238 Hunter Eric Deardurff
64. 232 RyuKagamine
65. 231 N4Cubing
66. 227 Mike Hughey
67. 224 sean_cut4
68. 218 Magdamini
69. 215 Triangles_are_cubers
70. 203 Fred Lang
71. 201 lumes2121
72. 200 PokeCubes
72. 200 abhijat
74. 192 Rafaello
75. 189 Shadowjockey
76. 183 ImmolatedMarmoset
77. 177 BenChristman1
78. 168 Torch
79. 166 Niclas Mach
80. 164 remopihel
81. 157 Zeke Mackay
82. 155 aarush vasanadu
83. 154 cubingpatrol
84. 151 MLGCubez
85. 147 Dylan is nub
85. 147 thomas.sch
87. 142 MatsBergsten
88. 141 ARandomCuber
89. 135 destin_shulfer
90. 129 V.Kochergin
91. 126 KrokosB
92. 125 idrkmans
93. 124 mihnea3000
93. 124 JO Cubing
95. 123 Awder
95. 123 BrianJ
97. 121 FaLoL
97. 121 epride17
99. 120 ElyasCubing
100. 119 riz3ndrr 
101. 117 Samuel Baird
102. 116 Cubing Forever
103. 115 quing
104. 112 Ayce
105. 110 Cale S
106. 109 Destin.S
107. 108 brad711
107. 108 twoj_stary_pijany
107. 108 oliverpallo
110. 105 Boris McCoy
111. 104 TommyC
111. 104 michaelxfy
113. 102 dycocubix
114. 99 JoaquinRuenes
115. 96 MilanDas
116. 93 WorldoBlocks
116. 93 sporteisvogel
118. 92 bhoffman492
118. 92 Oli_H
120. 89 dat1asiandude
120. 89 Immolated-Marmoset
122. 85 Cube to Cube
122. 85 Jocubing
124. 82 Alpha cuber
125. 80 Chris Van Der Brink
125. 80 Isaac Latta
125. 80 Dylab is nub
128. 79 G2013
128. 79 DhruvA
130. 77 Heath Flick
130. 77 Mattia Pasquini
132. 76 PratikKhannaSkewb
133. 74 Valken
134. 73 OwenB
134. 73 Ryan Wu
134. 73 d2polld
137. 68 Charles Jerome
138. 66 InlandEmpireCuber
139. 64 MaikeruKonare
140. 63 HelloKIMKIM
141. 62 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
141. 62 Ningen
141. 62 Heewon Seo
144. 61 vedroboev
145. 59 Neb
145. 59 linus.sch
147. 58 CrispyCubing
148. 56 CubingwithChris
149. 55 Dream Cubing
150. 53 BradyCubes08
151. 52 White KB
152. 51 Tx789
152. 51 swankfukinc
152. 51 mikiwow123
155. 50 Lewis
155. 50 BleachedTurtle
157. 49 JustinTimeCuber
158. 48 One Wheel
159. 46 Paweł
160. 45 jacob.cubing
161. 44 NarenRameshB
161. 44 daniel678
161. 44 Simon Gall
164. 43 Gregsimo84
165. 42 Nikhil Soares
166. 41 Zac04attack
166. 41 begiuli65
166. 41 MTOBEIYF
169. 40 Toothcraver55
169. 40 Helmer Ewert
169. 40 pizzacrust
169. 40 sean_ot
173. 39 Ghost Cuber 
173. 39 Jami Viljanen
175. 38 Wilhelm
175. 38 JakubDrobny
175. 38 M1n1turtl3
175. 38 tobiaz
175. 38 David Reid
180. 37 Hargun02
180. 37 João Vinicius
180. 37 Jaycubes
180. 37 Rubadcar
180. 37 Olexandr Seniuk
185. 36 AlphaCam625
186. 35 SonofRonan
186. 35 Li Xiang
188. 34 2017LAMB06
188. 34 tommyo11
190. 33 alexiscubing
190. 33 filmip
192. 31 FDCubing
193. 29 NoProblemCubing
193. 29 redoxxy
193. 29 MichaelNielsen
193. 29 Comvat
193. 29 Sitina
193. 29 Oxzowachi
199. 28 PixelWizard
199. 28 Hjerpower
199. 28 U_Turn_Cuber
199. 28 Delta Phi
203. 27 u Cube
204. 26 [email protected]
205. 25 kits_
205. 25 jason3141
205. 25 niclas.mach
205. 25 jackeyguy
209. 24 weatherman223
209. 24 topppits
209. 24 david_5647
209. 24 DSauce
213. 23 Kymlikespotatoes
213. 23 boroc226han
213. 23 SmallTownCuber
216. 22 Alea
216. 22 wearephamily1719
216. 22 DNF_Cuber
216. 22 360cubed
220. 21 HawaiiLife745
220. 21 Cringycuber2711
222. 20 george dunners
222. 20 midnightcuberx
222. 20 Lilas ma
225. 19 cubesrawesome
225. 19 GioccioCuber
225. 19 capcubeing
225. 19 Pseudonym
229. 18 Nutybaconator
229. 18 kaden D.
231. 17 Zagros
232. 16 Mikikajek
232. 16 smackbadatskewb
232. 16 Brayden Gilland
232. 16 KardTrickKid_YT
236. 15 Natanael
236. 15 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
236. 15 riffch
239. 14 GTGil
240. 13 EJCubed
240. 13 2019DWYE01
240. 13 ok cuber
240. 13 HippieCuber
244. 12 26doober
244. 12 xyzzy
244. 12 taco_schell
244. 12 LucJar56
244. 12 Batsy_who_laughs
249. 11 Elf
249. 11 Ianwubby
249. 11 milo black
249. 11 Vim
249. 11 Jeann_Sc
254. 10 Omegacubing
254. 10 Rubika-37-021204
254. 10 Habado13
254. 10 MegaCubeNoob
254. 10 Jeann_Cube
254. 10 Moosekacha
260. 9 sqAree
260. 9 MrCuberLP
260. 9 skewbercuber
260. 9 nickelcubes
260. 9 NBAGARRETT
265. 8 Manatee 10235
265. 8 m24816
265. 8 Jupiter
268. 7 Gnome
268. 7 eyeball321
268. 7 KingCanyon
268. 7 icubeslow434
272. 6 Julio974
272. 6 John Benwell
272. 6 UnknownCuber
272. 6 feli.cubes
276. 5 virginia
276. 5 Pfannkuchener
276. 5 Bonmon2
276. 5 NaterTater23
276. 5 Joe Archibald
276. 5 Eli C
282. 4 SebastianCarrillo
282. 4 nicholas the cuber
284. 3 typeman5
284. 3 Axel Lönnstedt
284. 3 kluckyklucky
284. 3 L--Sergio
284. 3 Henry Lipka
284. 3 Fgaming
284. 3 Dutgif32
284. 3 teehee_elan
284. 3 f_roerick
284. 3 aidenkimm


*Megaminx* (315)

1. 1909 OriginalUsername
2. 1905 NewoMinx
3. 1686 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 1645 Khairur Rachim
5. 1519 Sean Hartman
6. 1448 Luke Garrett
7. 1414 MCuber
8. 1267 Heewon Seo
9. 986 AidanNoogie
10. 984 Logan2017DAYR01
11. 843 Cooki348
12. 801 BradenTheMagician
13. 791 cuberkid10
14. 781 MrKuba600
15. 775 Dream Cubing
16. 765 thecubingwizard
17. 750 JoXCuber
18. 745 nevinscph
19. 738 DGCubes
20. 710 YouCubing
21. 692 KrokosB
22. 675 abhijat
23. 672 Fred Lang
24. 628 Sub1Hour
25. 570 tJardigradHe
26. 520 dollarstorecubes
27. 518 Liam Wadek
28. 507 CubicOreo
29. 494 turtwig
30. 491 Raymos Castillo
31. 487 swankfukinc
32. 482 begiuli65
33. 479 One Wheel
34. 454 abunickabhi
35. 444 FaLoL
35. 444 DhruvA
37. 438 TipsterTrickster 
38. 423 fun at the joy
39. 400 MattP98
40. 393 MegaminxMan
41. 381 VIBE_ZT
42. 379 BigBoyMicah
43. 369 50ph14
44. 355 JO Cubing
45. 353 sporteisvogel
46. 344 JackPfeifer
47. 336 BrianJ
48. 326 Lim Hung
49. 320 VJW
50. 308 Nutybaconator
51. 304 NathanaelCubes
52. 296 breadears
53. 292 Triangles_are_cubers
54. 284 Michał Krasowski
55. 280 Jacck
55. 280 PingPongCuber
55. 280 freshcuber.de
58. 277 trav1
59. 265 BraydenTheCuber
60. 264 Zeke Mackay
61. 261 BradyCubes08
62. 258 jaysammey777
63. 248 FLS99
64. 247 wuque man 
64. 247 Brendyn Dunagan
66. 242 Rubika-37-021204
67. 238 TheDubDubJr
67. 238 epride17
69. 237 Lewis
69. 237 Magdamini
71. 233 Antto Pitkänen
72. 215 V.Kochergin
73. 213 quing
74. 210 KingCanyon
75. 196 Aleksandar Dukleski
76. 191 Dylan Swarts
77. 190 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
78. 185 vishwasankarcubing
79. 184 Koen van Aller
80. 182 BenChristman1
81. 181 CrispyCubing
82. 177 thembldlord
83. 176 cubingpatrol
84. 175 Niclas Mach
85. 172 nms777
86. 171 Hunter Eric Deardurff
87. 170 [email protected]
88. 168 Micah Morrison
89. 163 Keenan Johnson
90. 156 Rollercoasterben 
91. 148 MarixPix
92. 147 Neb
93. 144 Clément B.
94. 142 TheNoobCuber
94. 142 Cubing5life
96. 141 nikodem.rudy
97. 138 drpfisherman
98. 136 dycocubix
99. 135 Christopher Fandrich
100. 131 Kit Clement
101. 126 aarush vasanadu
102. 125 Awder
103. 124 Utkarsh Ashar
104. 121 Immolated-Marmoset
104. 121 sean_cut4
106. 120 Rafaello
107. 117 jihu1011
107. 117 [email protected]
109. 111 xyzzy
109. 111 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
111. 110 Keroma12
111. 110 Elf
111. 110 GenTheThief
111. 110 Rubadcar
115. 109 Mike Hughey
115. 109 OriEy
115. 109 ngmh
115. 109 HippieCuber
119. 107 parkertrager
120. 104 joshsailscga
120. 104 Alex Niedland
122. 103 tavery343
123. 101 G2013
123. 101 João Vinicius
123. 101 Boris McCoy
126. 100 thomas.sch
127. 98 Delta Phi
128. 92 Petri Krzywacki
128. 92 toinou06cubing
128. 92 SebastianCarrillo
131. 90 Nikhil Soares
131. 90 jason3141
133. 89 WorldoBlocks
133. 89 michaelxfy
133. 89 DNF_Cuber
136. 88 Cuberstache
137. 87 Ryan Wu
137. 87 Jocubing
139. 86 JakubDrobny
140. 85 Gnome
140. 85 JustinTimeCuber
142. 84 MatsBergsten
142. 84 SpiFunTastic
142. 84 Bilbo7
145. 75 destin_shulfer
146. 74 Islam Kitiev
146. 74 wearephamily1719
148. 73 buzzteam4
148. 73 milo black
148. 73 remopihel
151. 71 ProStar
151. 71 I'm A Cuber
153. 70 Axel Lönnstedt
154. 69 Shadowjockey
154. 69 midnightcuberx
156. 68 ARandomCuber
157. 67 Isaac Latta
158. 65 HendrikW
158. 65 PotatoCuber
160. 64 Lilas ma
161. 63 Torch
161. 63 BleachedTurtle
163. 61 jake.levine
164. 59 Pfannkuchener
164. 59 smackbadatskewb
164. 59 jacob.cubing
167. 57 ExultantCarn
167. 57 m24816
167. 57 ImmolatedMarmoset
167. 57 BrianNguyen47
167. 57 MilanDas
172. 56 ok cuber
173. 55 Alea
173. 55 Amelia
173. 55 Legomanz
176. 54 LYZ
176. 54 linus.sch
178. 53 InlandEmpireCuber
178. 53 TommyC
178. 53 lumes2121
181. 51 Mageminx
182. 50 Turbo TPS
183. 49 Valken
183. 49 Jscuber
183. 49 UnknownCanvas
183. 49 Pyra42
183. 49 LoiteringCuber
183. 49 Bebrius
189. 48 bhoffman492
189. 48 boroc226han
189. 48 boby_okta
189. 48 skewber10
193. 47 theos
193. 47 pizzacrust
193. 47 ElephantCuber
196. 46 typo56
197. 45 Hargun02
198. 44 sigalig
198. 44 AlphaCam625
198. 44 oliver sitja sichel
198. 44 Olexandr Seniuk
202. 43 Metallic Silver
202. 43 [email protected]
202. 43 colegemuth
205. 42 revaldoah
205. 42 Aneesh Aparajit
205. 42 LukasCubes
208. 41 Henry Lipka
209. 40 Helmer Ewert
210. 39 Manatee 10235
210. 39 skewby_cuber
210. 39 f96
213. 38 mihnea3000
213. 38 jakgun0130
213. 38 dhafin
213. 38 bennettstouder
217. 37 Jami Viljanen
217. 37 Anton
217. 37 tommyo11
220. 36 NoProblemCubing
220. 36 Alpha cuber
220. 36 seungju choi
223. 35 bh13
223. 35 Julio974
223. 35 PokeCubes
223. 35 SonofRonan
227. 33 audiophile121
227. 33 Charles Jerome
227. 33 2016LAIL01
230. 32 leomannen
230. 32 CaptainCuber
230. 32 Cringycuber2711
230. 32 Mr. Rubric
230. 32 FDCubing
235. 31 Ianwubby
235. 31 loffy
237. 30 Marcus Siu
238. 29 26doober
238. 29 Coinman_
238. 29 Dylan is nub
238. 29 SmallTownCuber
238. 29 R Prime
238. 29 The Cubing Dufus
244. 28 MartinN13
245. 27 niclas.mach
246. 26 Tx789
246. 26 Sebastien
246. 26 Natanael
246. 26 Joergenomunism
250. 25 Mikikajek
250. 25 aidenkimm
250. 25 rdurette10
250. 25 Paweł
254. 24 david_5647
254. 24 ElyasCubing
256. 22 yudo.r
256. 22 OwenB
256. 22 BLCuber8
259. 21 Chris Van Der Brink
259. 21 riz3ndrr 
259. 21 didiask
259. 21 qwr
263. 20 Trig0n
263. 20 DesertWolf
263. 20 GTGil
266. 19 OJ Cubing
266. 19 Lachlan Stephens
266. 19 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
269. 18 EJCubed
270. 17 Alexander Helbok
270. 17 Bacon nice
270. 17 FlatMars
273. 16 Sitina
273. 16 NevEr_QeyX
273. 16 teehee_elan
276. 15 Cale S
276. 15 riffch
278. 14 brad711
278. 14 Michael DeLaRosa
278. 14 Bonmon2
278. 14 Jeann_Cube
278. 14 NC_Cubes
278. 14 Heath Flick
278. 14 Never Quit Cubing
285. 13 weatherman223
285. 13 GAN CUBER
285. 13 David Reid
285. 13 Li Xiang
289. 12 TheSlykrCubr
289. 12 BrodoTheDodo
291. 11 MEF227
291. 11 147Cubing
291. 11 skewbercuber
291. 11 Kaneki Uchiha
291. 11 Conner D.
291. 11 Fe_azk
297. 10 RyuKagamine
297. 10 Lvl9001Wizard
297. 10 lucasliao0403
297. 10 J2Cubed
297. 10 Mo_A2244
297. 10 HelloKIMKIM
303. 9 filmip
303. 9 crazykitten499
305. 8 Dutgif32
305. 8 Moosekacha
305. 8 Cremeneanu Lucian
308. 7 Jam88
308. 7 kaden D.
310. 6 Abhi
310. 6 bilbo07
310. 6 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
310. 6 Theo1409
314. 5 dnguyen2204
314. 5 Master_Disaster


*Pyraminx* (570)

1. 4315 DGCubes
2. 3915 tJardigradHe
3. 3910 Logan2017DAYR01


Spoiler



4. 3636 OriginalUsername
5. 3325 BradenTheMagician
6. 3311 Cooki348
7. 2977 Luke Garrett
8. 2846 Sean Hartman
9. 2805 NewoMinx
10. 2756 Liam Wadek
11. 2731 mihnea3000
12. 2400 MattP98
13. 2398 remopihel
14. 2351 ichcubegerne
15. 2321 TipsterTrickster 
16. 2297 MCuber
17. 2258 NathanaelCubes
18. 2257 parkertrager
19. 2204 Rubadcar
20. 2184 Awder
20. 2184 JoXCuber
22. 2129 Abhi
23. 2081 VIBE_ZT
24. 1955 begiuli65
25. 1931 wearephamily1719
26. 1892 BraydenTheCuber
27. 1840 MrKuba600
28. 1836 Trig0n
29. 1744 cuberkid10
30. 1738 Ghost Cuber 
31. 1701 50ph14
32. 1673 Antto Pitkänen
33. 1662 JackPfeifer
34. 1649 dollarstorecubes
35. 1611 Rafaello
36. 1609 SpiFunTastic
37. 1563 [email protected]
38. 1559 Chris Van Der Brink
39. 1547 jason3141
40. 1517 riz3ndrr 
41. 1507 BigBoyMicah
42. 1489 fun at the joy
43. 1474 ExultantCarn
44. 1466 YouCubing
45. 1462 Kerry_Creech
46. 1455 Sub1Hour
47. 1443 smackbadatskewb
48. 1395 UnknownCanvas
49. 1326 MichaelNielsen
49. 1326 PingPongCuber
51. 1283 twoj_stary_pijany
52. 1267 Keenan Johnson
53. 1258 BradyCubes08
54. 1233 MartinN13
55. 1224 CubicOreo
56. 1191 Cuz Red
57. 1175 Parke187
58. 1093 BrianJ
59. 1079 V.Kochergin
60. 1055 abunickabhi
61. 1036 thembldlord
62. 1023 Dream Cubing
63. 1015 ProStar
64. 1012 Magdamini
65. 1005 Dylan is nub
66. 1004 midnightcuberx
67. 989 Heath Flick
68. 968 João Vinicius
69. 937 icubeslow434
70. 932 JakubDrobny
71. 918 RileyN23
72. 910 VJW
73. 887 wuque man 
74. 885 Raymos Castillo
75. 878 [email protected]
76. 872 SebastianCarrillo
77. 864 Rollercoasterben 
77. 864 Utkarsh Ashar
79. 848 KrokosB
80. 847 Legomanz
81. 844 Ontricus
82. 810 nikodem.rudy
83. 803 Michał Krasowski
84. 793 Charles Jerome
85. 779 JO Cubing
86. 778 Christopher Fandrich
87. 774 turtwig
88. 767 lumes2121
89. 763 NoProblemCubing
90. 751 Heewon Seo
91. 747 oliver sitja sichel
92. 741 FaLoL
93. 731 TheDubDubJr
93. 731 Zeke Mackay
95. 728 TheNoobCuber
96. 719 Lewis
97. 703 Koen van Aller
98. 681 DhruvA
99. 672 PratikKhannaSkewb
100. 634 MLGCubez
101. 615 CrispyCubing
102. 603 dycocubix
103. 581 PokeCubes
104. 567 OwenB
105. 555 CaptainCuber
106. 545 trav1
107. 543 Jacck
108. 542 BenChristman1
109. 540 Shadowjockey
110. 535 Cale S
111. 529 bhoffman492
112. 527 sporteisvogel
113. 526 Cheng
114. 507 ok cuber
115. 500 Nutybaconator
116. 499 Harsha Paladugu
117. 489 Helmer Ewert
118. 488 DesertWolf
119. 479 bennettstouder
120. 473 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
120. 473 Sameer Aggarwal
122. 471 Boris McCoy
123. 468 typo56
124. 466 nevinscph
125. 464 skewby_cuber
126. 458 BleachedTurtle
127. 455 Triangles_are_cubers
128. 450 ElephantCuber
129. 449 Kit Clement
129. 449 Pyra42
131. 441 Toothcraver55
132. 440 Mike Hughey
133. 436 abhijat
134. 432 nico_german_cuber
135. 431 NarenRameshB
135. 431 Lim Hung
137. 426 Torch
138. 419 Nikhil Soares
139. 418 NintendoCuber
140. 416 Dylab is nub
141. 415 Jaime CG
142. 412 Ian Pang
142. 412 Aleksandar Dukleski
144. 408 boroc226han
145. 407 ElyasCubing
146. 395 SmallTownCuber
146. 395 drpfisherman
148. 387 Micah Morrison
149. 381 Neb
150. 374 Niclas Mach
151. 370 Ningen
152. 367 jaysammey777
153. 363 TommyC
154. 362 vishwasankarcubing
155. 361 Jami Viljanen
156. 356 Isaac Latta
157. 345 vedroboev
158. 336 FastCubeMaster
159. 334 jihu1011
160. 332 jvier
161. 326 CodingCuber
162. 319 Dylan Swarts
162. 319 RandomPerson84
164. 317 Marcus Siu
165. 310 asacuber
166. 308 JustinTimeCuber
167. 307 Aneesh Aparajit
168. 299 milo black
169. 295 d2polld
170. 294 oliviervlcube
171. 293 sean_cut4
172. 292 Brayden Gilland
172. 292 FLS99
174. 291 nickelcubes
175. 290 Notrux32
176. 288 weatherman223
176. 288 Manatee 10235
178. 286 theos
179. 281 KardTrickKid_YT
180. 279 Fred Lang
181. 276 thomas.sch
182. 273 Alpha cuber
183. 271 freshcuber.de
184. 270 N4Cubing
184. 270 Jam88
186. 268 Joe Archibald
187. 261 sigalig
188. 253 epride17
189. 251 Ryan Wu
189. 251 BLCuber8
191. 250 quing
192. 245 u Cube
192. 245 LoiteringCuber
194. 239 toinou06cubing
195. 237 PotatoCuber
196. 232 Hunter Eric Deardurff
197. 229 SonofRonan
198. 227 aarush vasanadu
199. 224 OriEy
200. 223 Djangodie
200. 223 JChambers13
202. 219 Zac04attack
203. 218 Clément B.
204. 216 WorldoBlocks
205. 212 Rubika-37-021204
206. 211 Samuel Baird
207. 210 NaterTater23
208. 208 InlandEmpireCuber
209. 204 CubingwithChris
210. 202 taco_schell
210. 202 Callan Wesson
212. 193 Natanael
213. 191 Schmizee
213. 191 Color Cuber
215. 186 cubingpatrol
216. 180 Cubing Forever
217. 179 swankfukinc
218. 174 bh13
218. 174 Skycubes 66
220. 172 BrianNguyen47
221. 171 skewber10
221. 171 ngmh
223. 170 JoaquinRuenes
224. 169 redoxxy
225. 165 rdurette10
226. 162 Olexandr Seniuk
227. 161 G2013
227. 161 Linus.B
229. 158 skewbercuber
230. 156 Cube to Cube
231. 155 Joshua smith the cuber
232. 153 [email protected]
233. 152 GTGil
234. 151 MatsBergsten
234. 151 Axel Lönnstedt
236. 150 AlphaCam625
237. 149 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
238. 147 Sowrduk
239. 145 2019DWYE01
240. 143 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
241. 141 alexiscubing
241. 141 loffy
243. 140 Lilas ma
244. 139 Alexander Niedland
245. 136 SuperDuperCuber
245. 136 brad711
245. 136 topppits
248. 135 AidanNoogie
248. 135 MilanDas
250. 133 Bogdan
251. 132 Jocubing
252. 131 Infraredlizards
253. 130 Zagros
254. 129 jacob.cubing
255. 128 Nicos
256. 127 Brodie Bouley
257. 126 ARandomCuber
258. 125 connorlacrosse
259. 124 riffch
260. 123 destin_shulfer
261. 122 GioccioCuber
262. 121 Immolated-Marmoset
262. 121 Rubadcar2527
264. 120 Alex Niedland
264. 120 Eli C
264. 120 tommyo11
267. 116 bandi72006
267. 116 Marquez P
269. 115 MaksymilianMisiak
270. 114 HelloKIMKIM
271. 113 Elf
271. 113 Master_Disaster
271. 113 jo1215
274. 112 Comvat
275. 110 Henry Lipka
276. 108 Coneman
277. 107 Rubiksdude4144
277. 107 Mateusz Kozioł
279. 105 m24816
279. 105 Varun Mohanraj
281. 104 ashfos
282. 101 linus.sch
283. 100 2016LAIL01
283. 100 I'm A Cuber
283. 100 Robsurya
286. 99 Zman04
287. 98 michaelxfy
288. 97 nms777
289. 96 LittleLumos
290. 95 leomannen
290. 95 BandedCubing101
290. 95 Hargun02
290. 95 [email protected]
294. 94 camcuber
295. 92 Julio974
295. 92 LYZ
295. 92 icubeslowww434
298. 91 teboecubes
298. 91 The Cubing Dufus
300. 90 Ianwubby
300. 90 KingCanyon
300. 90 oliver sherlock
303. 88 HippieCuber
304. 85 Tiago Robledo
305. 84 EJCubed
305. 84 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
307. 83 johnstond
308. 82 One Wheel
309. 81 Islam Kitiev
309. 81 Oxzowachi
311. 80 dschieses
311. 80 DNF_Cuber
311. 80 Cactachyon
314. 79 X cuber
315. 78 Gnome
315. 78 Theo1409
317. 77 MaikeruKonare
317. 77 MTOBEIYF
319. 76 dat1asiandude
320. 74 TheodorNordstrand
320. 74 Bebrius
322. 73 Lachlan Stephens
322. 73 Mo_A2244
324. 72 david_5647
324. 72 tavery343
324. 72 cuber-26
324. 72 sixCheese
324. 72 Shaun Mack
329. 71 Lvl9001Wizard
330. 70 boby_okta
331. 69 Sebastien
332. 67 L--Sergio
332. 67 Brendyn Dunagan
334. 66 niclas.mach
334. 66 mm15
336. 65 Amelia
337. 64 Valken
338. 63 mrsniffles01
338. 63 ChasetheCuber
340. 61 george dunners
340. 61 Zaphod42
342. 60 Sidharth Sudhir
342. 60 Joergenomunism
344. 58 lucasliao0403
345. 57 SanArg
346. 56 Simon Gall
346. 56 teehee_elan
348. 55 DailyCuber
348. 55 [email protected]
350. 54 lejitcuber
350. 54 GarethBert11
350. 54 Jonasrox09
350. 54 PikachuPlayz_MC
350. 54 danvie
350. 54 Janice_leslie
350. 54 VauZed
350. 54 Cringycuber2711
350. 54 kaden D.
359. 53 Ernest Fowler
359. 53 NevEr_QeyX
359. 53 anna4f
359. 53 Paweł
363. 52 Tx789
363. 52 idrkmans
365. 51 Ayce
365. 51 hebscody
367. 50 YaleZ1023
367. 50 TheCuber12345
369. 49 HawaiiLife745
369. 49 qwer13
369. 49 Aadil- ali
369. 49 Jeann_Sc
373. 48 NoahCubing
373. 48 porkyp10
375. 47 Jaycubes
375. 47 Skewb_Cube
375. 47 oliverpallo
378. 46 TheCubingAddict980
378. 46 Dutgif32
378. 46 Nuuk cuber
378. 46 f96
378. 46 Nazib Nawar
378. 46 Corner Twistz
384. 45 AMS_2018
384. 45 RedstoneTim
386. 44 rubik2005
387. 43 Omegacubing
387. 43 MEF227
387. 43 Mageminx
387. 43 yash vijayan
387. 43 feli.cubes
392. 42 Michael DeLaRosa
392. 42 jancsi02
392. 42 Jeann_Cube
392. 42 donal56
396. 41 Keroma12
396. 41 fortissim2
398. 40 Mr. Rubric
398. 40 SomeRandomCuber1
400. 38 26doober
400. 38 SolidJoltBlue
400. 38 JoRoux
400. 38 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
400. 38 Mattia Pasquini
405. 37 nicholas the cuber
405. 37 MeMiles
407. 36 Alexander Helbok
407. 36 TheEpicCuber
407. 36 Sjviray
407. 36 turcas
411. 35 Flyingsky
412. 34 Conner D.
412. 34 KyleTheCuber
414. 33 Billybong378
414. 33 ImmolatedMarmoset
414. 33 markdlei
414. 33 David Reid
418. 32 BMcCl1
418. 32 cubesrawesome
418. 32 Coinman_
418. 32 CubiBubi
418. 32 Faustfan
418. 32 EliteCuber
418. 32 Li Xiang
425. 31 derek_981
425. 31 Skittleskp
425. 31 Thelegend12
425. 31 edd_dib
425. 31 Fe_azk
430. 30 Jscuber
430. 30 sqAree
430. 30 Pseudonym
430. 30 cubeyinnit
434. 29 goidlon
434. 29 filmip
434. 29 didiask
434. 29 Bapels
434. 29 360cubed
439. 28 Ordway Persyn
439. 28 Wesley
439. 28 flyingk
442. 27 Calum
442. 27 eyeballboi
442. 27 DonovanTheCool
442. 27 mhcubergamer
442. 27 qT Tp
447. 26 Turbo TPS
447. 26 KovyTheCuber
447. 26 FinnTheCuber
447. 26 Abdul Basith TP
447. 26 Never Quit Cubing
452. 25 rnz.cuber
452. 25 spacecoastcuber
454. 24 ABadRubiksSolver
454. 24 pizzacrust
454. 24 Danuartha
454. 24 Satyavan Kay
454. 24 BrodoTheDodo
459. 23 vilkkuti25
459. 23 tuga88
459. 23 Rocketcubing
459. 23 nulliDE
459. 23 FishyIshy
464. 22 NolanDoes2x2
464. 22 xyzzy
464. 22 Jmuncuber 
464. 22 Hjerpower
464. 22 scrubizilla
469. 21 eyeball321
469. 21 MJS Cubing
469. 21 NC_Cubes
469. 21 Adalia samaira
469. 21 J cubing
469. 21 Tegan Jain
469. 21 David the cubing god
469. 21 Milominx
477. 20 [email protected]
477. 20 Mr_Tiger420
477. 20 trangium
477. 20 GAN CUBER
477. 20 Rod Cuber
477. 20 Harrustar123
483. 19 Metallic Silver
483. 19 Joust
483. 19 droerick
483. 19 sl0wcuber
483. 19 Moosekacha
483. 19 KarlMarcus11
483. 19 OvrTur3
490. 18 MJCuber05
490. 18 Zain_A24
490. 18 N speedsolving
490. 18 Akram Hayajneh
494. 17 sascholeks
494. 17 hollower147
496. 16 samuel32153
497. 15 curiousity2575
497. 15 ChasterPond
497. 15 Phyun
497. 15 anderson_1231
501. 14 Moreno van Rooijen
501. 14 brododragon
501. 14 NBAGARRETT
504. 13 f_roerick
504. 13 Cremeneanu Lucian
504. 13 Delta Phi
507. 12 OJ Cubing
507. 12 Bonmon2
507. 12 Kal-Flo
507. 12 Lupus3141
507. 12 Theepiccuber6969
512. 11 Woodman567
512. 11 Codanovia
512. 11 LunarStellar
512. 11 noobcuber22
516. 10 White KB
516. 10 SoaringAscent
516. 10 rubyakdks kube
516. 10 Jorjais
516. 10 MarcusLocksUp
516. 10 MarcoKiel7
522. 9 JC Cuber
522. 9 Alexuty
522. 9 breadears
522. 9 Batsy_who_laughs
526. 8 Poketube6681
526. 8 MarkA64
526. 8 Vim
526. 8 Sitina
526. 8 swburk
526. 8 aisojdb
526. 8 jackolas456
533. 7 JustAnotherCuber
533. 7 147Cubing
533. 7 sashdev
533. 7 Dudeo
533. 7 J2Cubed
533. 7 KamTheCuber
533. 7 FlatMars
540. 6 LostGent
540. 6 Pfannkuchener
540. 6 Kai_Valdez
540. 6 capcubeing
540. 6 Eligora
540. 6 Cubing Box
540. 6 STLCuber
540. 6 FlorianEnduro #111
540. 6 Pyraminxer
540. 6 Csc
540. 6 RebuiltAwsome
551. 5 GC1998
551. 5 William Bate
551. 5 Arnav22
551. 5 Reddy
551. 5 Chimp_Cuber608
551. 5 2017jain28
551. 5 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
551. 5 CFOP2020
551. 5 TheSlykrCubr
551. 5 Rosh Abin Abraham
551. 5 SH03L4C3
562. 4 Caydoge
562. 4 U_Turn_Cuber
562. 4 PCCuber
565. 3 1davey29
565. 3 MegaCubeNoob
565. 3 slowcuberof2020
565. 3 Mrcuber8765678
565. 3 OwlDragon
565. 3 beansalad


*Square-1* (378)

1. 2636 BradenTheMagician
2. 2537 Luke Garrett
3. 2447 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4. 2392 ichcubegerne
5. 2364 Sub1Hour
6. 2320 Rollercoasterben 
7. 2249 Logan2017DAYR01
8. 2239 NewoMinx
9. 2183 cuberkid10
10. 2171 OriginalUsername
11. 2041 mrsniffles01
12. 2033 Sean Hartman
13. 1973 MCuber
14. 1837 TipsterTrickster 
15. 1789 DGCubes
16. 1783 thecubingwizard
17. 1750 NathanaelCubes
18. 1714 BraydenTheCuber
19. 1689 MattP98
20. 1653 riz3ndrr 
21. 1480 JackPfeifer
22. 1463 JoXCuber
23. 1397 Antto Pitkänen
24. 1385 Michał Krasowski
25. 1338 remopihel
26. 1323 VIBE_ZT
27. 1320 GTGil
28. 1315 YouCubing
29. 1288 BradyCubes08
30. 1151 MrKuba600
31. 1079 fun at the joy
32. 1062 Kylegadj
33. 1015 PokeCubes
34. 1008 smackbadatskewb
35. 992 Keenan Johnson
36. 981 Christopher Fandrich
37. 964 BrianJ
37. 964 parkertrager
39. 916 sigalig
40. 890 Cale S
41. 857 oliver sitja sichel
42. 830 Shadowjockey
43. 824 mihnea3000
44. 787 Dream Cubing
45. 780 Micah Morrison
46. 774 DesertWolf
47. 758 PingPongCuber
48. 753 wearephamily1719
49. 751 midnightcuberx
50. 739 BLCuber8
51. 712 RileyN23
52. 694 Comvat
53. 628 Liam Wadek
54. 627 20luky3
55. 617 50ph14
56. 613 Lim Hung
57. 607 TheNoobCuber
58. 600 Clément B.
58. 600 Kerry_Creech
60. 594 Charles Jerome
61. 590 typo56
62. 579 trav1
63. 553 Samuel Baird
64. 537 abhijat
65. 535 Dylan is nub
66. 530 lumes2121
67. 483 DonovanTheCool
68. 479 Marcus Siu
69. 474 Zeke Mackay
70. 473 Rafaello
71. 465 jvier
72. 462 Trig0n
73. 459 thembldlord
74. 455 Brendyn Dunagan
75. 450 Brady
76. 448 ExultantCarn
77. 438 TheDubDubJr
77. 438 jason3141
79. 436 AidanNoogie
80. 434 Jaime CG
81. 429 Kit Clement
82. 426 nevinscph
83. 412 jancsi02
84. 409 boroc226han
85. 400 CubicOreo
86. 379 Magdamini
87. 372 bennettstouder
88. 370 João Vinicius
89. 369 MLGCubez
90. 367 Manatee 10235
91. 364 dollarstorecubes
92. 362 Helmer Ewert
93. 357 David ep
94. 354 SonofRonan
95. 346 Mike Hughey
96. 342 Boris McCoy
97. 341 dycocubix
98. 334 bhoffman492
99. 330 MichaelNielsen
100. 328 KardTrickKid_YT
101. 325 Dylab is nub
102. 321 KrokosB
103. 316 ngmh
104. 305 Schmizee
104. 305 JakubDrobny
104. 305 Heewon Seo
107. 303 NintendoCuber
108. 302 Jacck
109. 299 Awder
110. 297 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
111. 292 BenChristman1
112. 289 [email protected]
113. 283 Rubadcar
114. 281 V.Kochergin
115. 271 CrispyCubing
116. 266 Torch
117. 261 Legomanz
118. 260 AlphaCam625
119. 258 Neb
120. 252 Fred Lang
121. 248 drpfisherman
122. 247 Parke187
123. 245 JO Cubing
124. 244 cubingpatrol
125. 242 Valken
126. 237 turtwig
126. 237 TommyC
128. 236 Lewis
129. 220 jaysammey777
129. 220 jackeyguy
131. 217 cheaj99
132. 214 OwenB
132. 214 SmallTownCuber
134. 211 Raymos Castillo
135. 200 filmip
136. 194 VJW
137. 190 sporteisvogel
138. 189 Infraredlizards
139. 187 destin_shulfer
140. 185 BleachedTurtle
140. 185 Immolated-Marmoset
140. 185 skewby_cuber
143. 183 u Cube
144. 182 Ryan Wu
145. 181 dat1asiandude
146. 180 theos
147. 174 Nikhil Soares
147. 174 SebastianCarrillo
149. 173 Coneman
149. 173 FLS99
151. 171 Oxzowachi
152. 168 skewber10
153. 167 Niclas Mach
153. 167 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
155. 166 FaLoL
156. 158 Ian Pang
156. 158 Destin.S
156. 158 quing
159. 157 JoaquinRuenes
160. 156 milo black
161. 155 weatherman223
162. 153 brad711
163. 152 One Wheel
164. 149 Henry Lipka
165. 147 Ontricus
166. 144 CubingwithChris
167. 143 DhruvA
168. 142 icubeslow434
168. 142 sean_cut4
170. 140 Mikikajek
171. 134 twoj_stary_pijany
172. 129 typeman5
172. 129 Sameer Aggarwal
174. 128 Sitina
175. 127 JChambers13
176. 126 Alex Niedland
176. 126 ElephantCuber
178. 124 MilanDas
179. 123 nickelcubes
180. 120 begiuli65
181. 117 Alexander Helbok
182. 115 DNF_Cuber
183. 114 Mageminx
183. 114 ElyasCubing
185. 108 michaelxfy
186. 106 abunickabhi
186. 106 bandi72006
188. 105 Jam88
189. 103 MTOBEIYF
190. 102 Thelegend12
191. 101 JustinTimeCuber
192. 98 Heath Flick
192. 98 f96
194. 97 MartinN13
195. 94 Alexander Niedland
196. 91 Alpha cuber
197. 90 redoxxy
198. 85 aarush vasanadu
198. 85 vishwasankarcubing
200. 83 Rubiksdude4144
201. 82 WorldoBlocks
202. 79 Hargun02
203. 78 epride17
204. 77 thomas.sch
205. 76 OJ Cubing
206. 75 MatsBergsten
206. 75 Hunter Eric Deardurff
208. 74 GioccioCuber
209. 72 MaksymilianMisiak
209. 72 oliver sherlock
211. 71 daniel678
212. 69 Jami Viljanen
212. 69 LoiteringCuber
212. 69 Nutybaconator
215. 67 david_5647
216. 66 rubyakdks kube
217. 65 Tx789
217. 65 Cuberstache
219. 64 Metallic Silver
219. 64 Dylan Swarts
219. 64 Lilas ma
222. 63 NarenRameshB
222. 63 Lvl9001Wizard
222. 63 Dutgif32
225. 62 leomannen
225. 62 Julio974
225. 62 MegaCubeNoob
225. 62 icubeslowww434
229. 61 Jocubing
230. 60 camcuber
230. 60 rdurette10
232. 59 Hjerpower
233. 58 Silky
234. 57 BandedCubing101
234. 57 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
234. 57 NevEr_QeyX
237. 56 Mr. Rubric
238. 55 Bogdan
238. 55 Kymlikespotatoes12105
238. 55 [email protected]
238. 55 Shaun Mack
238. 55 LYZ
238. 55 jacob.cubing
238. 55 The Cubing Dufus
245. 52 Michael DeLaRosa
245. 52 Natanael
247. 51 Amelia
247. 51 maciospy
249. 50 buzzteam4
249. 50 Triangles_are_cubers
249. 50 I'm A Cuber
252. 49 Rocketcubing
252. 49 ok cuber
252. 49 oliverpallo
255. 48 NoahCubing
256. 46 PixelWizard
257. 43 Lachlan Stephens
257. 43 TomTheCuber101
257. 43 Isaac Latta
260. 42 Elf
260. 42 Owen Morrison
262. 39 lejitcuber
262. 39 Islam Kitiev
262. 39 EJCubed
265. 38 HawaiiLife745
265. 38 Color Cuber
265. 38 niclas.mach
265. 38 2019DWYE01
265. 38 Harsha Paladugu
270. 36 NoProblemCubing
270. 36 Cringycuber2711
270. 36 Paweł
273. 34 asacuber
273. 34 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
275. 32 Moreno van Rooijen
275. 32 taco_schell
275. 32 ashfos
278. 31 Sebastien
278. 31 PotatoesAreUs
278. 31 colegemuth
278. 31 Joergenomunism
278. 31 teehee_elan
283. 30 The Cubing Fanatic
283. 30 Rubika-37-021204
283. 30 Nazib Nawar
286. 29 Alea
286. 29 Chris Van Der Brink
286. 29 Axel Lönnstedt
289. 28 johnstond
289. 28 idrkmans
291. 27 ARandomCuber
292. 26 Ghost Cuber 
292. 26 FDCubing
294. 25 RyuKagamine
294. 25 MEF227
294. 25 360cubed
297. 24 SpiFunTastic
297. 24 Koen van Aller
297. 24 David Reid
300. 23 Jeann_Cube
301. 22 Pyra42
301. 22 markdlei
301. 22 CaptainCuber
301. 22 Adam Chodyniecki
305. 21 speedcube.insta
305. 21 2016LAIL01
305. 21 Electrical Cubing
305. 21 linus.sch
309. 20 White KB
309. 20 xyzzy
309. 20 X cuber
309. 20 PikachuPlayz_MC
309. 20 Skittleskp
309. 20 Jeann_Sc
309. 20 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
309. 20 Conner D.
309. 20 Corner Twistz
309. 20 tommyo11
319. 19 boby_okta
319. 19 Brayden Gilland
319. 19 Oli_H
319. 19 the dnf master
323. 18 BrianNguyen47
323. 18 Pseudonym
325. 17 didiask
325. 17 FlatMars
325. 17 Never Quit Cubing
328. 16 MaikeruKonare
328. 16 teboecubes
328. 16 ABadRubiksSolver
328. 16 Turbo TPS
328. 16 ProStar
328. 16 Fe_azk
334. 15 sqAree
334. 15 InlandEmpireCuber
334. 15 derek_981
334. 15 qT Tp
334. 15 Robsurya
334. 15 nicholas the cuber
340. 14 dnguyen2204
340. 14 Simon Gall
340. 14 Jerome speedcuber
343. 13 G2013
343. 13 26doober
343. 13 Eli C
343. 13 Cremeneanu Lucian
343. 13 Li Xiang
348. 12 yudo.r
348. 12 Jaycubes
348. 12 d2polld
348. 12 Bonmon2
348. 12 Codanovia
348. 12 NaterTater23
348. 12 Theo1409
355. 11 toinou06cubing
355. 11 kluckyklucky
355. 11 TheEpicCuber
355. 11 CFOP2020
355. 11 kaden D.
355. 11 Delta Phi
361. 10 Khairur Rachim
361. 10 cuber-26
361. 10 lucasliao0403
361. 10 Zaphod42
365. 8 bh13
365. 8 mhcubergamer
365. 8 skewbercuber
368. 7 Pfannkuchener
368. 7 Hail Stan
370. 6 m24816
370. 6 N4Cubing
370. 6 KovyTheCuber
370. 6 Alexuty
370. 6 sl0wcuber
375. 5 Gnome
375. 5 MJCuber05
375. 5 Kal-Flo
375. 5 Cube to Cube


*Skewb* (485)

1. 3348 OriginalUsername
2. 2932 riz3ndrr 
3. 2905 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4. 2788 Luke Garrett
5. 2726 tJardigradHe
6. 2673 Logan2017DAYR01
7. 2626 Legomanz
8. 2579 ichcubegerne
9. 2563 Rubadcar
10. 2430 VIBE_ZT
11. 2395 Sean Hartman
12. 2360 DGCubes
13. 2277 d2polld
14. 2256 Antto Pitkänen
15. 2157 MattP98
16. 2150 BradyCubes08
17. 2102 BradenTheMagician
18. 2034 TipsterTrickster 
19. 1889 MCuber
20. 1831 sascholeks
21. 1662 PratikKhannaSkewb
22. 1637 Isaac Latta
23. 1601 lumes2121
24. 1560 cuberkid10
25. 1553 NathanaelCubes
26. 1544 MrKuba600
27. 1526 Liam Wadek
28. 1516 JackPfeifer
29. 1487 remopihel
30. 1478 Michał Krasowski
31. 1431 JoXCuber
32. 1364 Dream Cubing
33. 1345 mihnea3000
34. 1314 Sub1Hour
35. 1236 N4Cubing
36. 1218 YouCubing
37. 1209 DhruvA
38. 1161 fun at the joy
39. 1160 RileyN23
40. 1154 Trig0n
41. 1124 smackbadatskewb
42. 1077 João Vinicius
43. 1070 abunickabhi
44. 1040 Parke187
45. 1034 Cale S
46. 1028 BigBoyMicah
47. 1011 Rollercoasterben 
48. 1006 oliver sitja sichel
49. 973 BrianJ
50. 969 CubicOreo
51. 963 BraydenTheCuber
52. 952 asacuber
53. 951 SebastianCarrillo
54. 945 wearephamily1719
55. 936 [email protected]
56. 905 Jaime CG
57. 901 bhoffman492
58. 878 Raymos Castillo
59. 863 dollarstorecubes
60. 859 JO Cubing
61. 840 Rafaello
62. 808 KrokosB
63. 792 midnightcuberx
64. 764 Kylegadj
65. 762 Charles Jerome
66. 761 V.Kochergin
67. 750 Dylan is nub
68. 744 Zeke Mackay
69. 720 50ph14
70. 719 typo56
71. 674 parkertrager
72. 658 CrispyCubing
73. 655 PingPongCuber
74. 635 TheDubDubJr
75. 633 Heewon Seo
76. 631 MichaelNielsen
77. 630 u Cube
78. 624 Keenan Johnson
79. 618 jason3141
80. 600 Chris Van Der Brink
81. 597 ngmh
82. 589 Comvat
83. 578 Lim Hung
84. 563 JakubDrobny
85. 543 Magdamini
86. 516 thembldlord
87. 515 trav1
88. 507 epride17
89. 500 Kit Clement
90. 488 Color Cuber
91. 470 Triangles_are_cubers
92. 467 Aleksandar Dukleski
93. 456 Shadowjockey
94. 455 FaLoL
95. 450 nevinscph
96. 449 Boris McCoy
97. 439 turtwig
98. 437 mrsniffles01
99. 433 DesertWolf
100. 406 Lewis
101. 400 dycocubix
101. 400 vishwasankarcubing
103. 397 MLGCubez
104. 396 sean_cut4
105. 394 weatherman223
105. 394 Immolated-Marmoset
107. 390 Hunter Eric Deardurff
108. 380 drpfisherman
109. 375 Alpha cuber
109. 375 PokeCubes
111. 371 Cuz Red
112. 369 nikodem.rudy
113. 359 Schmizee
114. 357 BleachedTurtle
115. 352 Utkarsh Ashar
116. 350 BLCuber8
117. 347 ok cuber
117. 347 icubeslow434
119. 345 boroc226han
120. 339 Jacck
121. 336 Dylab is nub
122. 330 cubingpatrol
123. 329 Fred Lang
124. 328 Koen van Aller
125. 318 jaysammey777
126. 314 Marcus Siu
127. 312 Torch
128. 310 AlphaCam625
129. 304 Micah Morrison
129. 304 Nutybaconator
131. 300 Brendyn Dunagan
132. 291 Awder
133. 290 Ontricus
134. 286 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
135. 284 KingCanyon
136. 283 bandi72006
136. 283 FLS99
138. 282 thecubingwizard
139. 279 Cooki348
140. 278 aarush vasanadu
141. 275 TomTheCuber101
141. 275 NintendoCuber
143. 268 skewby_cuber
144. 265 milo black
145. 263 Jami Viljanen
146. 260 mhcubergamer
147. 254 Rubika-37-021204
148. 249 BenChristman1
149. 248 Helmer Ewert
150. 247 vedroboev
150. 247 OwenB
152. 245 Neb
153. 244 Niclas Mach
154. 243 Kerry_Creech
155. 239 quing
156. 231 JustinTimeCuber
157. 228 Ryan Wu
158. 227 freshcuber.de
159. 223 Mike Hughey
160. 222 Nikhil Soares
161. 218 SpiFunTastic
162. 216 thomas.sch
163. 215 Metallic Silver
164. 206 CubingwithChris
165. 203 dschieses
165. 203 PotatoCuber
167. 197 connorlacrosse
168. 196 Christopher Fandrich
169. 191 brad711
170. 184 skewbercuber
171. 182 Clément B.
172. 181 abhijat
173. 173 nickelcubes
174. 167 wuque man 
175. 166 MatsBergsten
175. 166 ElyasCubing
177. 164 Dutgif32
178. 163 InlandEmpireCuber
179. 161 Bogdan
180. 159 Axel Lönnstedt
180. 159 KardTrickKid_YT
182. 157 NarenRameshB
182. 157 Dylan Swarts
182. 157 JoaquinRuenes
185. 156 [email protected]
185. 156 JChambers13
187. 155 Julio974
188. 153 swankfukinc
188. 153 sporteisvogel
190. 152 Jscuber
190. 152 Coneman
192. 151 Manatee 10235
193. 150 Samuel Baird
194. 147 Hargun02
195. 145 ARandomCuber
195. 145 Elite_Cuber
197. 143 sigalig
197. 143 toinou06cubing
199. 142 Alea
200. 140 bennettstouder
201. 139 Rubiksdude4144
202. 138 theos
203. 137 Heath Flick
204. 133 YaleZ1023
205. 132 pizzacrust
206. 129 Toothcraver55
207. 128 MilanDas
208. 127 LYZ
209. 126 Lachlan Stephens
210. 124 eyeball321
211. 123 Thelegend12
211. 123 Jocubing
211. 123 cheaj99
214. 122 TommyC
215. 121 m24816
215. 121 Aneesh Aparajit
217. 120 teboecubes
217. 120 OriEy
219. 119 ImmolatedMarmoset
219. 119 Eli C
221. 116 Alex Niedland
222. 112 Rubadcar2527
223. 109 Mateusz Kozioł
224. 108 mikiwow123
225. 107 jacob.cubing
226. 106 ricey
226. 106 LoiteringCuber
228. 104 michaelxfy
229. 103 Mageminx
229. 103 Skycubes 66
231. 100 taco_schell
231. 100 Brodie Bouley
233. 99 tigermaxi
233. 99 DNF_Cuber
235. 98 Ianwubby
236. 97 ProStar
237. 96 david_5647
237. 96 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
239. 95 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
239. 95 johnstond
241. 94 Master_Disaster
242. 93 leomannen
242. 93 Zac04attack
244. 91 NevEr_QeyX
244. 91 idrkmans
246. 90 Linus.B
247. 89 ElephantCuber
248. 88 danvie
249. 87 Elf
250. 86 begiuli65
250. 86 Cube to Cube
252. 84 WorldoBlocks
252. 84 alexiscubing
254. 83 twoj_stary_pijany
254. 83 SonofRonan
256. 82 EJCubed
257. 81 topppits
257. 81 BrianNguyen47
259. 80 Sidharth Sudhir
259. 80 kaden D.
259. 80 loffy
262. 79 2016LAIL01
262. 79 Lvl9001Wizard
262. 79 Paweł
265. 78 2017jain28
265. 78 Cubing Forever
265. 78 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
265. 78 The Cubing Dufus
269. 77 GioccioCuber
270. 75 xyzzy
270. 75 Brayden Gilland
272. 74 G2013
272. 74 daniel678
274. 73 Mbozcan
274. 73 ashfos
274. 73 LittleLumos
277. 72 FastCubeMaster
277. 72 CaptainCuber
277. 72 NaterTater23
280. 70 [email protected]
281. 69 oliverpallo
282. 68 dat1asiandude
282. 68 Notrux32
284. 67 TheodorNordstrand
284. 67 oliver sherlock
286. 66 Joe Archibald
286. 66 HelloKIMKIM
286. 66 tommyo11
289. 64 linus.sch
289. 64 Olexandr Seniuk
291. 62 jihu1011
291. 62 Jaycubes
291. 62 kluckyklucky
291. 62 mm15
295. 61 lejitcuber
295. 61 Coinman_
297. 60 MaikeruKonare
297. 60 SmallTownCuber
297. 60 jo1215
300. 59 AidanNoogie
300. 59 Joergenomunism
302. 58 Nuuk cuber
303. 56 Jeann_Sc
304. 55 Tx789
304. 55 poleszczuk
304. 55 Delta Phi
307. 54 MegaminxMan
308. 53 Omegacubing
308. 53 Natanael
310. 52 Valken
310. 52 BandedCubing101
310. 52 DailyCuber
310. 52 Calum
310. 52 capcubeing
310. 52 Alexander Helbok
310. 52 Mr. Rubric
310. 52 Flyingsky
318. 51 MartinN13
318. 51 Hjerpower
318. 51 SomeRandomCuber1
321. 49 John Benwell
321. 49 Bebrius
321. 49 Moosekacha
324. 48 nicholas the cuber
325. 47 Moreno van Rooijen
325. 47 PikachuPlayz_MC
325. 47 Zagros
328. 46 HawaiiLife745
328. 46 NoProblemCubing
328. 46 rnz.cuber
328. 46 Lilas ma
332. 45 SuperDuperCuber
332. 45 Zaphod42
332. 45 NoahCubing
335. 44 Amelia
335. 44 fortissim2
335. 44 HippieCuber
338. 43 VJW
339. 42 redoxxy
339. 42 Rocketcubing
339. 42 Skittleskp
339. 42 Jeann_Cube
339. 42 filmip
339. 42 FinnTheCuber
339. 42 David Reid
346. 41 MegaCubeNoob
346. 41 Cringycuber2711
348. 40 Gnome
348. 40 OJ Cubing
348. 40 Predther
351. 39 Poketube6681
351. 39 White KB
351. 39 GC1998
351. 39 niclas.mach
355. 38 WoowyBaby
355. 38 [email protected]
355. 38 Henry Lipka
355. 38 DUDECUBER
359. 37 teehee_elan
359. 37 FDCubing
359. 37 Theo1409
359. 37 Nazib Nawar
363. 36 Abhi
363. 36 seallife1
363. 36 Janice_leslie
363. 36 Pseudonym
363. 36 360cubed
363. 36 Batsy_who_laughs
369. 35 Mikikajek
369. 35 sixCheese
369. 35 droerick
372. 34 Keroma12
372. 34 Infraredlizards
372. 34 didiask
372. 34 TheCuber12345
376. 33 ChasetheCuber
376. 33 rdurette10
376. 33 3817
379. 32 Simon Gall
380. 31 Ernest Fowler
380. 31 Islam Kitiev
382. 30 Jmuncuber 
382. 30 boby_okta
382. 30 Santha Ruban
382. 30 MaksymilianMisiak
386. 29 Ghost Cuber 
386. 29 ExultantCarn
386. 29 RandomPerson84
386. 29 TheSlykrCubr
386. 29 feli.cubes
391. 28 Ordway Persyn
391. 28 X cuber
391. 28 yudo.r
391. 28 Codanovia
391. 28 J2Cubed
391. 28 Harsha Paladugu
391. 28 aidenkimm
398. 27 UnknownCanvas
398. 27 destin_shulfer
398. 27 FlatMars
398. 27 Corner Twistz
402. 26 Sir E Brum
403. 25 Billybong378
403. 25 Bonmon2
405. 24 Sebastien
405. 24 DonovanTheCool
405. 24 MrCuberLP
408. 23 One Wheel
408. 23 20luky3
408. 23 I'm A Cuber
408. 23 [email protected]
412. 22 Pyra42
412. 22 Jonasrox09
412. 22 Li Xiang
415. 21 vilkkuti25
415. 21 Wesley
415. 21 anna4f
415. 21 Milonatr108
415. 21 Never Quit Cubing
420. 20 26doober
420. 20 Samuel Kevin
420. 20 Jupiter
420. 20 riffch
420. 20 Bapels
420. 20 Tegan Jain
420. 20 BrodoTheDodo
427. 19 ABadRubiksSolver
427. 19 Teh Keng Foo
427. 19 Renji Earl Kurniawan
430. 18 JC Cuber
430. 18 TheKravCuber
430. 18 Turbo TPS
430. 18 Conner D.
434. 17 MJCuber05
435. 16 hollower147
435. 16 LukasCubes
435. 16 OvrTur3
438. 15 NolanDoes2x2
438. 15 Aadil- ali
438. 15 derek_981
438. 15 Akram Hayajneh
442. 14 Khairur Rachim
442. 14 Glomnipotent
442. 14 Nicos
442. 14 qT Tp
442. 14 spacecoastcuber
442. 14 Alexuty
442. 14 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
442. 14 Cremeneanu Lucian
450. 13 Woodman567
450. 13 jam66150
450. 13 cubesrawesome
450. 13 CubiBubi
450. 13 pineapple cuber luca V
455. 12 Jorjais
456. 11 sqAree
457. 10 GarethBert11
457. 10 rubyakdks kube
457. 10 STLCuber
457. 10 Theepiccuber6969
457. 10 Rod Cuber
462. 9 MarcusLocksUp
463. 8 Reddy
463. 8 bolt
465. 7 curiousity2575
465. 7 Vim
465. 7 Mr_Tiger420
465. 7 LunarStellar
465. 7 Abdul Basith TP
465. 7 Joshua smith the cuber
465. 7 cubeyinnit
472. 6 Pfannkuchener
472. 6 trangium
472. 6 Robsurya
472. 6 NBAGARRETT
472. 6 PCCuber
477. 5 ARNZPRO
477. 5 pineapplecuber
479. 4 HendrikW
479. 4 samuel32153
481. 3 JustAnotherCuber
481. 3 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
481. 3 FlorianEnduro #111
481. 3 scrubizilla
481. 3 aisojdb


*Kilominx* (158)

1. 828 ichcubegerne
2. 759 NewoMinx
3. 750 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 578 Logan2017DAYR01
5. 371 [email protected]
6. 350 YouCubing
7. 321 JoXCuber
8. 310 Antto Pitkänen
9. 275 abhijat
10. 274 dollarstorecubes
11. 264 CubicOreo
12. 254 BradenTheMagician
13. 253 jaysammey777
14. 226 Sub1Hour
15. 216 bhoffman492
16. 207 Kit Clement
17. 175 abunickabhi
18. 151 Heewon Seo
19. 150 BrianJ
20. 144 drpfisherman
21. 139 VIBE_ZT
22. 134 MrKuba600
23. 128 TheDubDubJr
24. 126 TipsterTrickster 
25. 121 thomas.sch
26. 119 Lewis
27. 110 Sean Hartman
28. 107 MatsBergsten
28. 107 Rubika-37-021204
30. 105 begiuli65
31. 101 freshcuber.de
31. 101 BraydenTheCuber
33. 100 Mike Hughey
34. 99 Awder
35. 98 Luke Garrett
36. 94 MattP98
37. 93 JO Cubing
38. 82 CrispyCubing
38. 82 Rafaello
38. 82 Lim Hung
41. 78 cuberkid10
42. 69 quing
43. 66 Metallic Silver
44. 65 BenChristman1
45. 62 Zeke Mackay
46. 55 Skycubes 66
47. 54 nms777
48. 50 sporteisvogel
49. 48 ProStar
50. 47 Torch
51. 44 linus.sch
52. 43 PingPongCuber
53. 42 JustinTimeCuber
54. 41 joshsailscga
54. 41 Chris Van Der Brink
54. 41 ok cuber
57. 39 oliver sitja sichel
57. 39 Nutybaconator
59. 38 Jocubing
60. 37 thembldlord
60. 37 jacob.cubing
60. 37 Niclas Mach
63. 36 sean_cut4
64. 35 Gnome
64. 35 GenTheThief
64. 35 d2polld
64. 35 KrokosB
68. 34 milo black
68. 34 Lilas ma
70. 32 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
70. 32 Raymos Castillo
72. 31 Julio974
73. 29 Elf
73. 29 AidanNoogie
75. 27 FDCubing
76. 26 WorldoBlocks
77. 25 26doober
77. 25 One Wheel
77. 25 Manatee 10235
77. 25 JackPfeifer
81. 24 FaLoL
81. 24 NathanaelCubes
81. 24 TheNoobCuber
84. 22 Fred Lang
84. 22 TommyC
84. 22 Neb
84. 22 Oxzowachi
88. 21 Heath Flick
89. 20 Jacck
89. 20 Khairur Rachim
89. 20 Axel Lönnstedt
89. 20 Alpha cuber
93. 19 Valken
93. 19 Nikhil Soares
93. 19 UnknownCanvas
93. 19 ElephantCuber
97. 18 João Vinicius
97. 18 FLS99
99. 17 Charles Jerome
100. 16 xyzzy
100. 16 Magdamini
100. 16 qwr
103. 15 Hargun02
103. 15 OwenB
105. 14 Ianwubby
105. 14 RifleCat
105. 14 m24816
105. 14 NaterTater23
105. 14 idrkmans
110. 13 Paweł
111. 12 OriginalUsername
111. 12 parkertrager
111. 12 Triangles_are_cubers
111. 12 Akram Hayajneh
115. 11 david_5647
115. 11 trav1
115. 11 colegemuth
115. 11 JChambers13
115. 11 droerick
115. 11 Delta Phi
121. 10 Ningen
121. 10 Rhynos
121. 10 teehee_elan
121. 10 donal56
125. 9 mihnea3000
125. 9 Natanael
125. 9 hollower147
125. 9 Eli C
129. 8 InlandEmpireCuber
129. 8 Dylan Swarts
129. 8 Micah Morrison
129. 8 Henry Lipka
129. 8 FlatMars
134. 7 T1_M0
134. 7 ngmh
134. 7 Jeann_Cube
134. 7 BrianNguyen47
134. 7 Pseudonym
139. 6 kaden D.
140. 5 Kai_Valdez
140. 5 Billybong378
140. 5 u Cube
140. 5 lumes2121
140. 5 SmallTownCuber
140. 5 mrsniffles01
140. 5 Abdul Basith TP
147. 4 sqAree
147. 4 Bonmon2
147. 4 2019DWYE01
147. 4 SebastianCarrillo
147. 4 Ayce
147. 4 filmip
147. 4 OwlDragon
147. 4 TheCuber12345
155. 3 Sir E Brum
155. 3 pizzacrust
155. 3 N4Cubing
155. 3 noobcuber22


*Mini Guildford* (155)

1. 757 OriginalUsername
2. 749 ichcubegerne
3. 460 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 405 NewoMinx
5. 268 YouCubing
5. 268 BradenTheMagician
7. 241 cuberkid10
8. 232 abhijat
9. 227 BraydenTheCuber
10. 217 fun at the joy
10. 217 PingPongCuber
12. 205 tJardigradHe
13. 200 Luke Garrett
14. 185 oliver sitja sichel
15. 182 JoXCuber
16. 173 Sub1Hour
17. 169 dollarstorecubes
18. 167 Raymos Castillo
19. 153 TipsterTrickster 
20. 121 One Wheel
21. 120 FLS99
22. 99 DGCubes
23. 97 Rollercoasterben 
24. 92 Logan2017DAYR01
25. 89 Lim Hung
26. 82 Antto Pitkänen
26. 82 cubingpatrol
26. 82 KrokosB
29. 80 Micah Morrison
30. 77 DhruvA
31. 74 TheDubDubJr
31. 74 BradyCubes08
31. 74 sporteisvogel
34. 73 JO Cubing
34. 73 Heewon Seo
36. 70 VIBE_ZT
37. 68 Zeke Mackay
38. 67 [email protected]
39. 64 swankfukinc
40. 63 CubicOreo
41. 62 Michał Krasowski
41. 62 remopihel
43. 58 drpfisherman
44. 56 jaysammey777
44. 56 Awder
46. 55 lumes2121
47. 52 Rafaello
47. 52 quing
49. 50 Lewis
50. 49 Ryan Wu
51. 46 abunickabhi
51. 46 thembldlord
53. 45 Niclas Mach
54. 42 Fred Lang
55. 41 Hargun02
55. 41 riz3ndrr 
55. 41 50ph14
58. 38 MattP98
58. 38 vishwasankarcubing
60. 35 jacob.cubing
60. 35 Jocubing
62. 34 Torch
62. 34 MichaelNielsen
62. 34 Triangles_are_cubers
65. 33 Jacck
65. 33 João Vinicius
65. 33 ok cuber
68. 32 MrKuba600
69. 31 BenChristman1
69. 31 thomas.sch
71. 30 JackPfeifer
72. 29 BrianJ
73. 28 Nutybaconator
74. 27 Kit Clement
74. 27 Magdamini
76. 26 SmallTownCuber
77. 25 Liam Wadek
78. 24 TommyC
78. 24 V.Kochergin
78. 24 linus.sch
81. 23 Chris Van Der Brink
81. 23 Dutgif32
83. 22 epride17
83. 22 brad711
83. 22 WorldoBlocks
86. 21 smackbadatskewb
87. 20 ARandomCuber
87. 20 begiuli65
87. 20 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
87. 20 destin_shulfer
87. 20 sean_cut4
92. 19 Destin.S
93. 18 JustinTimeCuber
94. 17 BleachedTurtle
95. 16 FaLoL
95. 16 NoProblemCubing
95. 16 Dream Cubing
95. 16 aarush vasanadu
95. 16 Henry Lipka
95. 16 DNF_Cuber
101. 15 Nikhil Soares
101. 15 Ontricus
101. 15 m24816
104. 14 26doober
104. 14 boroc226han
104. 14 jason3141
104. 14 milo black
104. 14 AlphaCam625
104. 14 michaelxfy
104. 14 teehee_elan
104. 14 MaksymilianMisiak
104. 14 Paweł
113. 13 Clément B.
113. 13 Neb
113. 13 Zagros
113. 13 SebastianCarrillo
113. 13 Mageminx
113. 13 MilanDas
113. 13 Akram Hayajneh
120. 12 Hjerpower
120. 12 ngmh
120. 12 oliverpallo
123. 11 parkertrager
123. 11 Alexander Helbok
123. 11 mrsniffles01
126. 10 PotatoesAreUs
126. 10 NathanaelCubes
126. 10 Jeann_Cube
129. 9 Valken
129. 9 InlandEmpireCuber
129. 9 david_5647
129. 9 EJCubed
129. 9 Jaime CG
129. 9 Eli C
129. 9 FDCubing
129. 9 tommyo11
137. 8 nevinscph
137. 8 goidlon
137. 8 SonofRonan
137. 8 Jeann_Sc
141. 7 Elf
141. 7 Conner D.
143. 6 Tx789
143. 6 Bonmon2
143. 6 eyeball321
143. 6 filmip
143. 6 rdurette10
143. 6 Li Xiang
149. 5 MatsBergsten
149. 5 White KB
149. 5 xyzzy
149. 5 d2polld
149. 5 Rubika-37-021204
149. 5 ProStar
149. 5 Ayce


*Redi Cube* (134)

1. 1061 DGCubes
2. 901 dollarstorecubes
3. 880 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 646 JoXCuber
5. 643 BradenTheMagician
6. 535 Chris Van Der Brink
7. 467 Sean Hartman
8. 466 BMcCl1
9. 442 Awder
10. 423 Logan2017DAYR01
11. 388 VIBE_ZT
12. 375 PingPongCuber
13. 356 cuberkid10
14. 330 YouCubing
15. 288 Kit Clement
16. 266 Sub1Hour
17. 257 Trig0n
18. 247 TipsterTrickster 
19. 233 OriginalUsername
20. 222 vishwasankarcubing
21. 220 [email protected]
22. 207 Luke Garrett
23. 202 Rafaello
24. 188 Jacck
25. 182 drpfisherman
26. 162 abunickabhi
27. 161 Zeke Mackay
28. 159 BraydenTheCuber
29. 153 Rubika-37-021204
30. 151 Mike Hughey
31. 148 João Vinicius
31. 148 freshcuber.de
33. 146 ElephantCuber
34. 137 Lim Hung
35. 136 oliver sitja sichel
36. 131 thomas.sch
37. 130 AidanNoogie
38. 129 xyzzy
39. 128 TheDubDubJr
40. 127 FLS99
41. 119 pizzacrust
42. 115 BenChristman1
43. 106 Nutybaconator
44. 105 NathanaelCubes
45. 103 Harsha Paladugu
46. 100 Lewis
46. 100 Niclas Mach
48. 97 JackPfeifer
49. 83 bennettstouder
50. 75 JO Cubing
51. 73 2017LAMB06
52. 67 Henry Lipka
53. 66 bhoffman492
54. 64 Rollercoasterben 
55. 60 Charles Jerome
56. 59 edd_dib
57. 56 jaysammey777
57. 56 theos
57. 56 linus.sch
60. 54 Alea
60. 54 Raymos Castillo
62. 51 cubingpatrol
63. 50 Metallic Silver
64. 48 InlandEmpireCuber
65. 44 Natanael
65. 44 Heath Flick
67. 42 Neb
68. 41 jacob.cubing
69. 40 Rubadcar
70. 39 ProStar
70. 39 poleszczuk
72. 38 skewbercuber
73. 35 WorldoBlocks
73. 35 V.Kochergin
73. 35 Brodie Bouley
76. 34 Fred Lang
76. 34 JChambers13
78. 33 Julio974
79. 32 begiuli65
80. 30 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
81. 29 Joe Archibald
81. 29 Paweł
83. 27 BleachedTurtle
84. 26 EJCubed
85. 25 milo black
85. 25 ngmh
87. 24 Hjerpower
88. 23 Axel Lönnstedt
89. 21 george dunners
89. 21 FDCubing
91. 20 TommyC
92. 19 tJardigradHe
93. 18 LoiteringCuber
94. 17 FaLoL
94. 17 One Wheel
94. 17 Ianwubby
94. 17 cwirkus50
98. 15 CubicOreo
98. 15 NaterTater23
100. 14 Lilas ma
100. 14 360cubed
102. 13 sporteisvogel
102. 13 lumes2121
104. 12 OwenB
104. 12 Liam Wadek
104. 12 destin_shulfer
107. 11 Dylan Swarts
107. 11 Jaycubes
107. 11 MEF227
107. 11 filmip
107. 11 YaleZ1023
112. 10 trav1
112. 10 nicholas the cuber
114. 9 Cale S
114. 9 SomeKid2369
114. 9 Bonmon2
114. 9 tobiaz
118. 8 OJ Cubing
118. 8 jason3141
118. 8 lucasliao0403
121. 7 Moreno van Rooijen
121. 7 m24816
121. 7 Brayden Gilland
124. 6 26doober
124. 6 sixCheese
124. 6 idrkmans
124. 6 David Reid
124. 6 kaden D.
129. 5 thembldlord
129. 5 50ph14
129. 5 J2Cubed
132. 4 brad711
132. 4 OriEy
132. 4 Lucasjames11


*Master Pyraminx* (81)

1. 786 ichcubegerne
2. 691 DGCubes
3. 370 VIBE_ZT


Spoiler



4. 352 Jacck
5. 334 Zeke Mackay
6. 309 Kit Clement
7. 264 dollarstorecubes
8. 238 YouCubing
9. 220 freshcuber.de
10. 217 abunickabhi
11. 212 BradenTheMagician
12. 203 Rubika-37-021204
13. 192 JoXCuber
14. 190 thomas.sch
15. 180 Mike Hughey
16. 176 One Wheel
17. 165 Sean Hartman
18. 123 Rafaello
19. 116 Harsha Paladugu
20. 101 sporteisvogel
21. 87 Chris Van Der Brink
22. 85 Natanael
23. 83 TheDubDubJr
24. 80 drpfisherman
25. 79 Lewis
26. 78 NewoMinx
27. 77 CubicOreo
28. 76 TipsterTrickster 
28. 76 PingPongCuber
28. 76 quing
31. 75 ElephantCuber
32. 66 Logan2017DAYR01
32. 66 BraydenTheCuber
34. 63 UnknownCanvas
35. 62 jaysammey777
36. 59 cuberkid10
36. 59 Ontricus
38. 50 Heath Flick
39. 49 [email protected]
40. 39 Julio974
41. 35 jacob.cubing
42. 32 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
43. 25 vedroboev
43. 25 LoiteringCuber
45. 24 nms777
46. 23 Gnome
46. 23 Liam Wadek
48. 22 thembldlord
49. 21 BleachedTurtle
49. 21 50ph14
51. 18 linus.sch
51. 18 Pseudonym
53. 17 Awder
53. 17 Raymos Castillo
53. 17 FLS99
56. 16 milo black
56. 16 remopihel
58. 15 cuberboiiii
59. 14 xyzzy
59. 14 kaden D.
59. 14 Swamp347
62. 13 Billybong378
63. 12 ProStar
64. 11 begiuli65
65. 10 InlandEmpireCuber
65. 10 Axel Lönnstedt
65. 10 pizzacrust
65. 10 I'm A Cuber
65. 10 Paweł
70. 9 m24816
71. 8 Ghost Cuber 
71. 8 Fred Lang
71. 8 BandedCubing101
74. 6 TommyC
74. 6 EJCubed
76. 5 26doober
76. 5 trav1
76. 5 Bonmon2
76. 5 L--Sergio
76. 5 NaterTater23
76. 5 Abdul Basith TP


*15 Puzzle* (109)

1. 826 Ben Whitmore
2. 782 dphdmn
3. 595 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4. 573 ichcubegerne
5. 406 dollarstorecubes
6. 377 YouCubing
7. 371 BradenTheMagician
8. 305 freshcuber.de
9. 301 MatsBergsten
10. 292 MattP98
11. 268 Osipov Aleksander
12. 246 DGCubes
13. 245 sporteisvogel
14. 228 Awder
15. 223 Sean Hartman
16. 217 PingPongCuber
17. 188 Jacck
18. 175 lumes2121
18. 175 gottagitgud
20. 166 cuberkid10
21. 164 drpfisherman
22. 154 Natanael
22. 154 ProStar
24. 149 abunickabhi
25. 148 TipsterTrickster 
26. 123 G2013
27. 117 nms777
28. 116 Bogdan
29. 111 KrokosB
30. 109 Cuz Red
30. 109 quing
32. 108 Amelia
33. 106 xyzzy
33. 106 Lim Hung
35. 103 TheDubDubJr
36. 95 Rafaello
37. 89 Mike Hughey
38. 88 JackPfeifer
39. 86 thomas.sch
40. 85 aarush vasanadu
41. 75 Zeke Mackay
41. 75 Trig0n
43. 72 begiuli65
44. 68 bennettstouder
45. 67 Kit Clement
46. 66 jaysammey777
47. 56 Immolated-Marmoset
48. 49 PlatonCuber
49. 47 linus.sch
50. 41 TommyC
51. 36 poleszczuk
51. 36 f96
53. 34 Axel Lönnstedt
54. 31 jacob.cubing
55. 29 Cooki348
56. 27 Rubika-37-021204
57. 25 Hargun02
57. 25 Henry Lipka
59. 24 Aadil- ali
60. 22 Islam Kitiev
61. 21 Kerry_Creech
61. 21 BraydenTheCuber
61. 21 FLS99
64. 19 vedroboev
64. 19 destin_shulfer
66. 17 2017LAMB06
66. 17 BenChristman1
68. 16 BradyCubes08
68. 16 pizzacrust
70. 15 OJ Cubing
70. 15 Cubing Forever
72. 14 CodingCuber
72. 14 ElephantCuber
74. 13 Neb
75. 12 Wilhelm
75. 12 Destin.S
75. 12 kaden D.
78. 11 FaLoL
78. 11 Shadowjockey
78. 11 2019DWYE01
78. 11 Nutybaconator
82. 10 Gnome
82. 10 MartinN13
82. 10 PotatoesAreUs
82. 10 JChambers13
82. 10 Li Xiang
87. 9 SuperDuperCuber
87. 9 InlandEmpireCuber
87. 9 ImmolatedMarmoset
90. 7 Pfannkuchener
91. 6 Lewis
91. 6 milo black
91. 6 Micah Morrison
94. 5 swankfukinc
94. 5 Chris Van Der Brink
94. 5 wearephamily1719
94. 5 Jeann_Cube
94. 5 filmip
94. 5 Dutgif32
94. 5 Heath Flick
94. 5 Never Quit Cubing
102. 4 26doober
102. 4 bgcatfan
102. 4 BandedCubing101
102. 4 Julio974
102. 4 Logan2017DAYR01
102. 4 thembldlord
102. 4 L--Sergio
102. 4 Master_Disaster


*Speed Fewest Moves* (91)

1. 352 Bogdan
2. 309 Jacck
3. 281 G2013


Spoiler



4. 236 fun at the joy
5. 214 Kit Clement
6. 181 Teh Keng Foo
7. 177 Mike Hughey
8. 153 FLS99
9. 134 ichcubegerne
10. 128 WoowyBaby
11. 115 TipsterTrickster 
12. 102 MatsBergsten
13. 99 TheDubDubJr
14. 95 Sean Hartman
15. 94 Jack314
16. 92 Rafaello
17. 88 YouCubing
18. 86 DhruvA
18. 86 João Vinicius
20. 85 jaysammey777
20. 85 dollarstorecubes
22. 82 TommyC
23. 74 filmip
24. 72 Awder
25. 68 remopihel
25. 68 BraydenTheCuber
27. 66 xyzzy
27. 66 ProStar
27. 66 trangium
30. 55 Fred Lang
31. 54 abunickabhi
32. 52 Trig0n
33. 47 MCuber
34. 44 T1_M0
34. 44 BenChristman1
36. 40 Shadowjockey
37. 38 Zeke Mackay
37. 38 quing
39. 35 asacuber
40. 29 Cale S
41. 28 begiuli65
42. 27 irontwig
42. 27 ngmh
44. 26 revaldoah
45. 25 OwenB
45. 25 Liam Wadek
47. 24 DGCubes
47. 24 Khairur Rachim
49. 23 JoXCuber
50. 22 thecubingwizard
51. 21 Logan2017DAYR01
51. 21 lumes2121
53. 20 BradenTheMagician
53. 20 vedroboev
55. 19 turtwig
55. 19 One Wheel
57. 18 PingPongCuber
57. 18 PotatoCuber
59. 17 Hjerpower
59. 17 Triangles_are_cubers
59. 17 Nutybaconator
62. 16 NathanaelCubes
63. 13 cuber-26
64. 12 Varun Mohanraj
64. 12 MilanDas
66. 11 MaikeruKonare
66. 11 Natanael
66. 11 wearephamily1719
66. 11 BLCuber8
66. 11 Faustfan
71. 10 Nikhil Soares
71. 10 sqAree
71. 10 VJW
74. 9 26doober
74. 9 joshsailscga
74. 9 Rubika-37-021204
74. 9 mista
74. 9 midnightcuberx
74. 9 nicholas the cuber
74. 9 sl0wcuber
81. 8 NarenRameshB
81. 8 MrKuba600
81. 8 Antto Pitkänen
81. 8 Sowrduk
81. 8 aarush vasanadu
81. 8 qT Tp
81. 8 drpfisherman
81. 8 Jeann_Cube
81. 8 Tegan Jain
81. 8 BrodoTheDodo
81. 8 Li Xiang


*Mirror Blocks* (174)

1. 993 ichcubegerne
2. 952 BradenTheMagician
3. 497 MattP98


Spoiler



4. 411 Valken
5. 406 YouCubing
6. 353 DGCubes
7. 286 VIBE_ZT
8. 242 dollarstorecubes
9. 227 JoXCuber
10. 210 FLS99
11. 176 CubicOreo
12. 170 abunickabhi
13. 167 Jacck
14. 161 ProStar
15. 148 Rubika-37-021204
16. 147 BenChristman1
17. 146 Zeke Mackay
17. 146 Luke Garrett
19. 144 DhruvA
20. 142 drpfisherman
21. 140 Lewis
21. 140 freshcuber.de
23. 138 GTGil
24. 135 fun at the joy
25. 133 nickelcubes
26. 132 Antto Pitkänen
27. 128 joshsailscga
28. 119 TipsterTrickster 
29. 118 Mike Hughey
30. 108 thomas.sch
31. 107 Ian Pang
32. 103 Rafaello
33. 101 [email protected]
34. 91 TheDubDubJr
35. 89 quing
36. 84 Sub1Hour
37. 83 lumes2121
38. 82 BraydenTheCuber
38. 82 Niclas Mach
40. 80 cuberkid10
40. 80 OJ Cubing
42. 78 Raymos Castillo
43. 74 João Vinicius
44. 73 thecubingwizard
45. 69 Christopher Fandrich
46. 68 JustinTimeCuber
47. 64 Neb
47. 64 Lim Hung
49. 63 Marcus Siu
49. 63 Natanael
51. 62 Chris Van Der Brink
52. 59 oliver sitja sichel
53. 58 thembldlord
54. 54 Heath Flick
55. 53 edd_dib
56. 50 Fred Lang
56. 50 Cubing Forever
58. 45 nms777
59. 44 nikodem.rudy
60. 39 Bebrius
61. 38 Pfannkuchener
61. 38 Ontricus
61. 38 Liam Wadek
61. 38 Lilas ma
65. 37 jaysammey777
65. 37 ok cuber
67. 36 G2013
67. 36 Sean Hartman
67. 36 InlandEmpireCuber
70. 34 jacob.cubing
70. 34 mm15
72. 33 Kit Clement
72. 33 Rubiksdude4144
72. 33 Nathanael Robertson
75. 32 weatherman223
75. 32 T1_M0
75. 32 abhijat
75. 32 KrokosB
75. 32 PotatoCuber
80. 31 sporteisvogel
81. 30 Amelia
81. 30 linus.sch
83. 29 Logan2017DAYR01
84. 28 2017LAMB06
84. 28 begiuli65
86. 27 Helmer Ewert
87. 26 MaksymilianMisiak
88. 25 LukasCubes
88. 25 Paweł
90. 24 bh13
90. 24 NevEr_QeyX
92. 23 Manatee 10235
92. 23 wearephamily1719
94. 22 Master_Disaster
95. 21 Joe Archibald
95. 21 Hunter Eric Deardurff
95. 21 ElephantCuber
98. 20 PingPongCuber
98. 20 NaterTater23
100. 19 m24816
101. 18 JO Cubing
102. 17 vedroboev
102. 17 HelloKIMKIM
104. 16 NathanaelCubes
104. 16 MCuber
104. 16 J cubing
107. 15 Omegacubing
107. 15 Rubadcar
109. 14 Alea
109. 14 One Wheel
111. 13 Cuberstache
111. 13 UnknownCuber
111. 13 DUDECUBER
111. 13 MilanDas
111. 13 teehee_elan
111. 13 Cringycuber2711
111. 13 turcas
118. 12 Bonmon2
118. 12 milo black
118. 12 Cubinwitdapizza
118. 12 Mrcuber8765678
118. 12 kaden D.
118. 12 Akram Hayajneh
124. 11 epride17
124. 11 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
124. 11 Axel Lönnstedt
124. 11 MEF227
124. 11 ngmh
124. 11 Never Quit Cubing
130. 10 V.Kochergin
130. 10 KingCanyon
130. 10 SoaringAscent
133. 9 Jeann_Cube
133. 9 Delta Phi
133. 9 donal56
136. 8 Pratyush Manas
136. 8 pizzacrust
136. 8 Ningen
136. 8 oliverpallo
136. 8 Joshua smith the cuber
136. 8 Conner D.
136. 8 KyleTheCuber
143. 7 26doober
143. 7 ARandomCuber
143. 7 brad711
143. 7 Ianwubby
143. 7 jason3141
143. 7 Henry Lipka
143. 7 Mageminx
143. 7 I'm A Cuber
143. 7 idrkmans
143. 7 Abdul Basith TP
153. 6 Gnome
153. 6 Cale S
153. 6 vilkkuti25
153. 6 xyzzy
153. 6 remopihel
153. 6 skewbercuber
153. 6 seallife1
153. 6 J2Cubed
153. 6 Cremeneanu Lucian
153. 6 cubeyinnit
163. 5 Julio974
163. 5 LoiteringCuber
163. 5 Thelegend12
163. 5 tommyo11
167. 4 BandedCubing101
167. 4 PikachuPlayz_MC
167. 4 Rocketcubing
167. 4 DonovanTheCool
167. 4 midnightcuberx
167. 4 EngiNerdBrian
167. 4 droerick
167. 4 Caleb Rogers


*Curvy Copter* (35)

1. 241 DGCubes
2. 219 VIBE_ZT
3. 205 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4. 197 Mike Hughey
5. 172 YouCubing
6. 132 thomas.sch
7. 126 ichcubegerne
8. 110 One Wheel
9. 107 TipsterTrickster 
10. 102 Jacck
11. 80 drpfisherman
12. 57 Natanael
13. 56 TheDubDubJr
14. 51 Rafaello
15. 49 Gnome
16. 33 jaysammey777
17. 26 Sean Hartman
18. 19 abunickabhi
19. 18 G2013
20. 17 thembldlord
21. 16 edd_dib
22. 14 jacob.cubing
23. 13 dollarstorecubes
24. 12 kaden D.
25. 8 Sion
26. 7 Liam Wadek
26. 7 Hjerpower
26. 7 L--Sergio
26. 7 David Reid
30. 6 26doober
30. 6 Lewis
30. 6 colegemuth
30. 6 Logan2017DAYR01
30. 6 Nayano
30. 6 RiSha


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2021)

Here are the 2020 means for each event. To be listed in an event, you must have had at least five valid results (non dnfs). The results here are the mean of the best five results/averages during all of 2020.

*2x2x2* (325)

1. 1.06 Legomanz
2. 1.28 Mat XD
3. 1.33 BrianJ


Spoiler



4. 1.35 Charles Jerome
5. 1.37 ExultantCarn
6. 1.38 Khairur Rachim
7. 1.42 OriginalUsername
8. 1.45 asacuber
9. 1.52 TipsterTrickster 
10. 1.54 Varun Mohanraj
11. 1.57 MLGCubez
12. 1.60 JackPfeifer
13. 1.64 MichaelNielsen
14. 1.68 JoaquinRuenes
15. 1.76 Nutybaconator
16. 1.80 Rubadcar
17. 1.81 BradyCubes08
18. 1.82 TommyC
19. 1.82 thembldlord
20. 1.83 NathanaelCubes
21. 1.84 PokeCubes
22. 1.87 Sean Hartman
23. 1.89 Imran Rahman
24. 1.89 Jscuber
24. 1.89 JoXCuber
26. 1.93 Kerry_Creech
26. 1.93 wuque man 
28. 1.97 parkertrager
29. 1.98 TheDubDubJr
30. 1.99 Magdamini
31. 2.03 Luke Garrett
32. 2.03 JakubDrobny
33. 2.05 Michał Krasowski
34. 2.10 turtwig
35. 2.10 aidenkimm
36. 2.12 thecubingwizard
36. 2.12 Christopher Fandrich
38. 2.13 NarenRameshB
39. 2.13 Dylan is nub
40. 2.15 smackbadatskewb
41. 2.18 Zubin Park
42. 2.20 CubicOreo
43. 2.23 Cubing Forever
44. 2.28 remopihel
45. 2.31 Dylab is nub
46. 2.36 PratikKhannaSkewb
47. 2.38 Trig0n
48. 2.38 Kylegadj
49. 2.38 riz3ndrr 
50. 2.39 DhruvA
51. 2.41 ichcubegerne
52. 2.42 ProStar
53. 2.47 JO Cubing
54. 2.49 mista
55. 2.49 jancsi02
56. 2.50 tJardigradHe
57. 2.51 Helmer Ewert
58. 2.52 KardTrickKid_YT
59. 2.53 OwenB
60. 2.54 cuberkid10
60. 2.54 BigBoyMicah
62. 2.54 Color Cuber
62. 2.54 Logan2017DAYR01
64. 2.54 G2013
65. 2.55 mihnea3000
66. 2.57 MrKuba600
67. 2.59 Heewon Seo
68. 2.62 [email protected]
69. 2.65 V.Kochergin
70. 2.66 camcuber
71. 2.69 YouCubing
72. 2.69 Liam Wadek
73. 2.71 BraydenTheCuber
74. 2.73 Jaime CG
75. 2.73 Lim Hung
76. 2.74 BradenTheMagician
77. 2.76 Dream Cubing
78. 2.76 Sub1Hour
79. 2.77 midnightcuberx
80. 2.83 sean_cut4
81. 2.84 u Cube
82. 2.87 DGCubes
83. 2.87 Antto Pitkänen
84. 2.88 JustinTimeCuber
85. 2.88 VJW
86. 2.89 nickelcubes
87. 2.89 Rafaello
88. 2.90 Cale S
89. 2.92 Manatee 10235
90. 2.94 boroc226han
91. 2.97 jason3141
92. 2.98 SpiFunTastic
93. 2.99 NewoMinx
94. 2.99 Niclas Mach
95. 2.99 AlphaCam625
96. 3.00 boby_okta
97. 3.01 ElyasCubing
98. 3.01 oliver sitja sichel
99. 3.01 Brendyn Dunagan
100. 3.02 Valken
101. 3.02 Coinman_
102. 3.02 MCuber
103. 3.05 AidanNoogie
104. 3.07 Dylan Swarts
105. 3.09 2017LAMB06
106. 3.11 jaysammey777
107. 3.12 Ontricus
108. 3.12 CubingwithChris
109. 3.12 JChambers13
110. 3.13 eyeball321
111. 3.13 Torch
112. 3.15 typo56
113. 3.16 Zeke Mackay
114. 3.18 Clément B.
115. 3.21 SebastianCarrillo
115. 3.21 quing
117. 3.23 dycocubix
118. 3.23 DesertWolf
119. 3.25 Micah Morrison
120. 3.26 cubingpatrol
121. 3.27 dollarstorecubes
122. 3.27 BMcCl1
123. 3.30 Marcus Siu
124. 3.31 FaLoL
125. 3.33 jvier
126. 3.36 Fred Lang
127. 3.37 Aleksandar Dukleski
128. 3.38 bennettstouder
129. 3.41 TheNoobCuber
130. 3.41 jihu1011
131. 3.41 Shadowjockey
132. 3.42 Samuel Baird
133. 3.44 mrsniffles01
134. 3.44 wearephamily1719
135. 3.45 Awder
136. 3.45 ngmh
137. 3.46 DNF_Cuber
138. 3.46 sigalig
139. 3.47 VIBE_ZT
140. 3.49 trav1
141. 3.50 Jami Viljanen
142. 3.51 NoProblemCubing
143. 3.52 Rollercoasterben 
144. 3.54 João Vinicius
145. 3.55 fun at the joy
146. 3.58 Utkarsh Ashar
147. 3.58 vedroboev
148. 3.59 nikodem.rudy
149. 3.62 GTGil
150. 3.64 abhijat
151. 3.64 BLCuber8
152. 3.65 Nikhil Soares
153. 3.70 Cuz Red
153. 3.70 Isaac Latta
155. 3.70 d2polld
156. 3.72 Elf
157. 3.72 lumes2121
158. 3.74 DonovanTheCool
159. 3.75 Natanael
160. 3.75 RileyN23
161. 3.76 Alpha cuber
161. 3.76 [email protected]
163. 3.77 ElephantCuber
164. 3.77 KingCanyon
165. 3.79 BleachedTurtle
166. 3.79 GAN CUBER
167. 3.79 Chris Van Der Brink
168. 3.82 begiuli65
169. 3.83 Cooki348
169. 3.83 BenChristman1
171. 3.83 Parke187
172. 3.86 sashdev
173. 3.86 weatherman223
174. 3.88 Koen van Aller
175. 3.89 Michael DeLaRosa
176. 3.91 Aadil- ali
177. 3.91 Henry Lipka
178. 3.92 Boris McCoy
179. 3.93 vishwasankarcubing
180. 3.94 abunickabhi
181. 3.94 toinou06cubing
182. 3.95 Jam88
183. 3.96 KrokosB
184. 3.98 MattP98
185. 3.99 [email protected]
186. 4.00 Kit Clement
187. 4.01 Keenan Johnson
188. 4.02 Pratyush Manas
189. 4.04 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
190. 4.04 colegemuth
191. 4.07 xyzzy
192. 4.07 aarush vasanadu
193. 4.09 trangium
194. 4.10 MilanDas
195. 4.10 Sir E Brum
196. 4.11 Raymos Castillo
197. 4.14 Neb
198. 4.17 danvie
199. 4.17 Aadil ali
200. 4.21 Ghost Cuber 
201. 4.22 HendrikW
202. 4.24 Triangles_are_cubers
203. 4.25 Ianwubby
204. 4.26 Schmizee
205. 4.29 CrispyCubing
206. 4.30 CodingCuber
207. 4.35 brad711
208. 4.41 bhoffman492
209. 4.42 Cube to Cube
210. 4.42 revaldoah
211. 4.44 Ian Pang
212. 4.46 Comvat
213. 4.47 50ph14
214. 4.47 Moreno van Rooijen
215. 4.49 RandomPerson84
216. 4.51 John Benwell
217. 4.55 loffy
218. 4.57 drpfisherman
219. 4.59 FishyIshy
220. 4.59 Cubing5life
221. 4.64 epride17
222. 4.68 cheaj99
223. 4.68 oliverpallo
224. 4.68 swankfukinc
225. 4.73 InlandEmpireCuber
226. 4.76 nms777
227. 4.77 skewby_cuber
228. 4.78 TheCubingAddict980
229. 4.79 Immolated-Marmoset
230. 4.86 SonofRonan
231. 4.86 NintendoCuber
232. 4.87 dhafin
233. 4.89 KingTim96
234. 4.90 Samuel Kevin
235. 4.90 tobiaz
236. 4.92 VauZed
237. 4.97 Caleb Rogers
238. 5.05 breadears
239. 5.10 FLS99
240. 5.12 Lilas ma
241. 5.12 Infraredlizards
242. 5.14 Bogdan
243. 5.18 Amelia
243. 5.18 skewbercuber
243. 5.18 HelloKIMKIM
246. 5.18 LoiteringCuber
247. 5.21 Ali161102
248. 5.26 SmallTownCuber
249. 5.30 PingPongCuber
250. 5.30 teehee_elan
251. 5.33 OriEy
252. 5.35 Brayden Gilland
253. 5.38 Brady
254. 5.40 topppits
255. 5.45 nico_german_cuber
256. 5.49 MarixPix
257. 5.53 N4Cubing
258. 5.55 Hunter Eric Deardurff
259. 5.56 joshsailscga
260. 5.60 I'm A Cuber
261. 5.62 2019DWYE01
262. 5.63 filmip
263. 5.70 idrkmans
264. 5.71 Lewis
264. 5.71 ok cuber
266. 5.73 anna4f
267. 5.73 nevinscph
268. 5.81 TheSlykrCubr
269. 5.84 Gnome
270. 5.88 pizzacrust
271. 5.89 LittleLumos
272. 5.90 White KB
273. 5.93 CaptainCuber
273. 5.93 Brodie Bouley
275. 5.97 theos
276. 5.98 UnknownCanvas
277. 5.99 PikachuPlayz_MC
278. 6.00 Alea
279. 6.06 Ayce
280. 6.29 NaterTater23
281. 6.30 Skewb_Cube
282. 6.39 qwr
283. 6.47 Mike Hughey
284. 6.50 Joe Archibald
285. 6.51 HKspeed.com
286. 6.54 Janice_leslie
287. 6.56 DUDECUBER
288. 6.58 Thelegend12
289. 6.61 YaleZ1023
290. 6.64 Sitina
291. 6.71 MJS Cubing
292. 6.72 HippieCuber
293. 6.74 Nayano
294. 6.79 dschieses
295. 6.84 ryan_soh
296. 6.85 MarkA64
297. 6.96 FinnTheCuber
298. 7.07 linus.sch
299. 7.42 TheEpicCuber
300. 7.43 Jrg
301. 7.54 Petri Krzywacki
302. 7.60 One Wheel
303. 7.61 Master_Disaster
304. 7.66 Dutgif32
305. 7.91 freshcuber.de
306. 8.04 Rubika-37-021204
307. 8.05 rdurette10
308. 8.13 sporteisvogel
309. 8.55 dnguyen2204
310. 9.01 thomas.sch
311. 9.27 KyleTheCuber
312. 9.53 Jacck
313. 9.53 Deri Nata Wijaya
314. 9.61 David Reid
315. 10.10 EngiNerdBrian
316. 10.18 Jorjais
317. 10.60 MEF227
318. 12.77 MatsBergsten
319. 13.06 Joshua smith the cuber
320. 14.16 KP-20359
321. 14.87 Curtis
322. 15.51 PCCuber
323. 17.19 flyingk
324. 18.45 Vim
325. 24.74 droerick


*3x3x3* (393)

1. 6.30 Luke Garrett
2. 6.75 Varun Mohanraj
3. 6.84 Jscuber


Spoiler



4. 6.89 BrianJ
5. 6.94 Khairur Rachim
6. 7.00 wuque man 
6. 7.00 thembldlord
8. 7.27 gottagitgud
9. 7.29 OriginalUsername
10. 7.35 jakgun0130
11. 7.45 Legomanz
12. 7.59 riz3ndrr 
13. 7.60 tJardigradHe
14. 7.61 ExultantCarn
15. 7.62 Sameer Aggarwal
16. 7.66 JackPfeifer
17. 7.69 Lim Hung
18. 7.79 parkertrager
19. 7.81 Zubin Park
20. 7.85 CubingwithChris
21. 7.87 Micah Morrison
22. 7.88 smackbadatskewb
23. 7.92 cuberkid10
24. 7.92 MLGCubez
25. 7.94 Sean Hartman
26. 7.98 jancsi02
27. 8.01 thecubingwizard
28. 8.05 Heewon Seo
29. 8.05 RileyN23
30. 8.06 Christopher Fandrich
31. 8.09 Charles Jerome
32. 8.14 jason3141
33. 8.17 Zeke Mackay
34. 8.18 PratikKhannaSkewb
35. 8.24 mihnea3000
36. 8.27 Toothcraver55
37. 8.28 Rubadcar
38. 8.32 Magdamini
39. 8.39 FastCubeMaster
40. 8.40 Dream Cubing
41. 8.45 NewoMinx
42. 8.47 AidanNoogie
43. 8.49 BradyCubes08
44. 8.54 JustinTimeCuber
45. 8.55 Michał Krasowski
46. 8.60 PokeCubes
47. 8.67 NathanaelCubes
48. 8.69 Manatee 10235
49. 8.71 turtwig
50. 8.74 TommyC
50. 8.74 KardTrickKid_YT
52. 8.78 Kerry_Creech
53. 8.82 MichaelNielsen
54. 8.88 OwenB
55. 8.92 Aleksandar Dukleski
56. 9.03 ichcubegerne
57. 9.05 JChambers13
58. 9.09 2017LAMB06
59. 9.09 Dylan is nub
60. 9.10 JO Cubing
61. 9.12 Samuel Kevin
62. 9.15 Brendyn Dunagan
63. 9.15 Logan2017DAYR01
64. 9.16 aidenkimm
65. 9.16 TipsterTrickster 
66. 9.16 dollarstorecubes
67. 9.18 BradenTheMagician
68. 9.21 Elf
69. 9.24 G2013
70. 9.26 asacuber
71. 9.29 Cale S
72. 9.30 Nikhil Soares
73. 9.30 MrKuba600
74. 9.33 JoXCuber
75. 9.35 DGCubes
76. 9.37 BigBoyMicah
77. 9.38 Kylegadj
78. 9.39 boroc226han
79. 9.44 JakubDrobny
80. 9.51 Shadowjockey
81. 9.52 sean_cut4
82. 9.53 tc kruber
83. 9.53 V.Kochergin
84. 9.54 Nutybaconator
85. 9.56 jihu1011
86. 9.62 Liam Wadek
87. 9.62 NarenRameshB
88. 9.63 Coinman_
89. 9.65 VJW
90. 9.67 FaLoL
91. 9.68 vishwasankarcubing
92. 9.69 Keenan Johnson
93. 9.69 Dylab is nub
94. 9.73 FishyIshy
95. 9.74 jaysammey777
96. 9.74 Cheng
97. 9.75 fun at the joy
98. 9.78 Isaac Latta
99. 9.84 MegaminxMan
100. 9.84 Cubing5life
100. 9.84 jvier
102. 9.85 vedroboev
103. 9.87 KrokosB
104. 9.90 MCuber
105. 9.92 remopihel
106. 9.94 Helmer Ewert
107. 9.96 Valken
108. 9.96 oliver sitja sichel
109. 9.98 Cooki348
110. 10.02 mrsniffles01
111. 10.03 DhruvA
112. 10.03 Marcus Siu
113. 10.04 RandomPerson84
114. 10.06 YouCubing
115. 10.07 BMcCl1
116. 10.11 yourmotherfly
117. 10.12 CubicOreo
118. 10.13 TheDubDubJr
119. 10.15 BraydenTheCuber
120. 10.15 sashdev
121. 10.19 Clément B.
122. 10.19 twoj_stary_pijany
123. 10.20 Torch
124. 10.24 abhijat
125. 10.27 Ontricus
126. 10.31 NevEr_QeyX
127. 10.36 [email protected]
128. 10.36 typeman5
129. 10.38 mista
130. 10.40 Fred Lang
131. 10.40 Parke187
132. 10.42 sigalig
133. 10.43 cubingpatrol
134. 10.44 BandedCubing101
135. 10.47 Ian Pang
136. 10.50 AlphaCam625
137. 10.53 abunickabhi
138. 10.55 DonovanTheCool
138. 10.55 Rafaello
140. 10.55 Keroma12
140. 10.55 Niclas Mach
142. 10.60 Teh Keng Foo
143. 10.66 MartinN13
144. 10.67 20luky3
145. 10.68 Sub1Hour
146. 10.74 quing
147. 10.78 GenTheThief
148. 10.84 Henry Lipka
149. 10.91 nikodem.rudy
150. 10.92 nickelcubes
151. 10.93 wearephamily1719
152. 11.03 Imran Rahman
153. 11.06 MattP98
154. 11.07 xpoes
155. 11.09 GTGil
156. 11.11 boby_okta
157. 11.13 typo56
158. 11.16 Utkarsh Ashar
159. 11.19 Samuel Baird
160. 11.24 skewby_cuber
161. 11.28 Boris McCoy
162. 11.30 Insert---Name
163. 11.32 joshsailscga
164. 11.33 trav1
165. 11.34 d2polld
166. 11.40 u Cube
167. 11.40 midnightcuberx
168. 11.44 NoProblemCubing
169. 11.52 Awder
169. 11.52 TheNoobCuber
171. 11.52 HendrikW
172. 11.52 ElyasCubing
173. 11.54 Dylan Swarts
174. 11.62 João Vinicius
175. 11.65 Michael DeLaRosa
176. 11.68 OJ Cubing
177. 11.70 Cuz Red
178. 11.70 xyzzy
179. 11.71 lumes2121
180. 11.73 Neb
181. 11.75 Abhi
182. 11.80 brad711
183. 11.91 Antto Pitkänen
184. 11.94 SebastianCarrillo
184. 11.94 Jam88
186. 11.95 trangium
187. 11.99 Jami Viljanen
188. 11.99 cheaj99
189. 12.02 Koen van Aller
190. 12.02 nico_german_cuber
191. 12.10 Raymos Castillo
192. 12.12 begiuli65
193. 12.18 weatherman223
194. 12.19 BleachedTurtle
195. 12.19 BLCuber8
196. 12.21 danvie
197. 12.27 Rollercoasterben 
198. 12.33 ngmh
199. 12.40 sqAree
200. 12.41 Kit Clement
200. 12.41 ican97
202. 12.41 speedcube.insta
203. 12.45 Trig0n
204. 12.54 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
205. 12.62 eyeball321
205. 12.62 SpiFunTastic
207. 12.62 Chris Van Der Brink
208. 12.71 toinou06cubing
209. 12.76 KingCanyon
210. 12.83 bennettstouder
211. 12.88 LoiteringCuber
212. 12.89 MarixPix
213. 12.92 Brady
214. 12.99 Jaime CG
215. 13.12 RedstoneTim
216. 13.17 pizzacrust
217. 13.18 Jmuncuber 
218. 13.20 Ianwubby
219. 13.22 [email protected]
220. 13.28 Aadil ali
221. 13.29 pjk
222. 13.32 Aadil- ali
223. 13.33 Ghost Cuber 
224. 13.41 jake.levine
225. 13.45 SpeedCubeReview
226. 13.45 drpfisherman
227. 13.46 revaldoah
228. 13.47 Natanael
229. 13.58 bhoffman492
230. 13.71 sascholeks
231. 13.74 Schmizee
232. 13.84 nevinscph
233. 13.88 PingPongCuber
234. 13.89 Sir E Brum
235. 13.91 [email protected]
236. 14.00 NintendoCuber
237. 14.01 epride17
238. 14.01 bh13
239. 14.02 aarush vasanadu
240. 14.05 Hunter Eric Deardurff
241. 14.15 Infraredlizards
242. 14.15 breadears
243. 14.19 thatkid
244. 14.20 DesertWolf
245. 14.23 Amelia
246. 14.27 InlandEmpireCuber
247. 14.30 Lvl9001Wizard
248. 14.32 MilanDas
249. 14.44 Kal-Flo
250. 14.48 [email protected]
251. 14.50 Cube to Cube
252. 14.51 Alea
253. 14.53 colegemuth
254. 14.59 TheCubingAddict980
255. 14.59 CrispyCubing
256. 14.59 VauZed
257. 14.62 Skewb_Cube
258. 14.62 Ali161102
259. 14.64 VIBE_ZT
260. 14.69 topppits
261. 14.69 Natemophi
262. 14.70 rj
263. 14.74 ProStar
264. 14.82 Comvat
265. 14.83 Immolated-Marmoset
266. 14.88 50ph14
267. 14.89 FLS99
268. 14.96 ElephantCuber
269. 15.01 Brayden Gilland
270. 15.04 loffy
271. 15.09 SmallTownCuber
272. 15.12 Pfannkuchener
273. 15.19 DNF_Cuber
274. 15.23 tavery343
275. 15.29 KingTim96
276. 15.29 M O
277. 15.30 Nika
278. 15.35 Alpha cuber
279. 15.41 CaptainCuber
280. 15.48 John Benwell
281. 15.53 Nayano
282. 15.55 swankfukinc
283. 15.57 CodingCuber
284. 15.59 HKspeed.com
285. 15.62 BenChristman1
286. 15.86 elimescube
287. 15.91 dphdmn
288. 15.94 Bogdan
289. 15.98 dnguyen2204
290. 16.07 nms777
291. 16.16 Bilbo7
292. 16.29 WoowyBaby
293. 16.39 Moreno van Rooijen
294. 16.40 elliottk_
295. 16.54 G0ingInsqne
296. 16.54 goidlon
297. 16.58 bgcatfan
298. 16.65 Petri Krzywacki
299. 16.67 mhcubergamer
300. 16.80 TheSlykrCubr
301. 16.88 MarkA64
302. 16.92 UnknownCanvas
303. 16.93 OriEy
304. 17.00 LittleLumos
305. 17.04 SonofRonan
306. 17.10 Robsurya
307. 17.11 rdurette10
308. 17.14 DUDECUBER
309. 17.14 dhafin
310. 17.18 oliverpallo
311. 17.18 Triangles_are_cubers
312. 17.20 2019DWYE01
313. 17.28 Heath Flick
314. 17.47 riovqn
315. 17.52 Mo_A2244
316. 17.67 HippieCuber
317. 17.86 teehee_elan
318. 17.87 anna4f
319. 17.88 SmartKucing
320. 17.93 I'm A Cuber
321. 18.23 PikachuPlayz_MC
322. 18.24 Pratyush Manas
323. 18.29 CreationUniverse
324. 18.43 GAN CUBER
325. 18.49 Master_Disaster
326. 18.66 filmip
327. 18.77 YaleZ1023
328. 18.80 ImmolatedMarmoset
329. 18.88 cwirkus50
330. 19.05 Lilas ma
331. 19.25 Cubing Forever
332. 19.29 Thelegend12
333. 19.29 skewbercuber
334. 19.37 scrubizilla
335. 19.64 theos
336. 19.71 tuga88
337. 19.77 NaterTater23
338. 19.84 Gnome
339. 19.84 Ayce
340. 19.88 Mike Hughey
341. 19.90 [email protected]
342. 19.94 kilwap147
343. 20.00 Lewis
344. 20.17 Dutgif32
345. 20.19 tobiaz
346. 20.26 Deri Nata Wijaya
347. 20.41 ok cuber
348. 20.51 Jrg
349. 20.68 ryan_soh
350. 20.98 Mat XD
351. 21.12 Joe Archibald
352. 21.14 TheEpicCuber
353. 21.55 One Wheel
354. 21.96 Swamp347
355. 22.09 Nathanael Robertson
356. 22.34 MJS Cubing
357. 22.67 N4Cubing
358. 22.80 Silky
359. 22.95 Sitina
360. 23.38 freshcuber.de
361. 23.60 sporteisvogel
362. 23.89 RyuKagamine
363. 23.99 Ked Ki
364. 24.01 EngiNerdBrian
365. 24.02 dschieses
366. 24.11 swburk
367. 24.41 PCCuber
368. 24.46 Janice_leslie
369. 24.79 MEF227
370. 25.70 Moosekacha
371. 25.81 linus.sch
372. 26.11 Rubika-37-021204
373. 26.43 J perm
374. 27.11 matt boeren
375. 27.38 KovyTheCuber
376. 27.47 FlorianEnduro #111
377. 28.38 KyleTheCuber
378. 28.70 Jacck
379. 28.81 flyingk
380. 29.65 Bavarian_god
381. 29.75 calotret
382. 30.17 HelloKIMKIM
383. 30.54 KP-20359
384. 31.23 Caleb Rogers
385. 31.77 1davey29
386. 33.72 thomas.sch
387. 34.31 MatsBergsten
388. 35.67 SolidJoltBlue
389. 42.50 Joshua smith the cuber
390. 43.85 Vim
391. 46.29 astronomize
392. 56.35 droerick
393. 58.53 Curtis


*4x4x4* (248)

1. 27.31 cuberkid10
2. 28.81 jancsi02
3. 29.19 Jscuber


Spoiler



4. 29.43 Heewon Seo
5. 30.62 tJardigradHe
6. 30.66 Dream Cubing
7. 30.91 Khairur Rachim
8. 31.38 OriginalUsername
9. 31.54 thecubingwizard
10. 31.80 Micah Morrison
11. 31.98 Sean Hartman
12. 32.02 wuque man 
13. 32.65 Luke Garrett
14. 32.79 mihnea3000
15. 32.85 NewoMinx
16. 32.92 BrianJ
17. 33.02 ichcubegerne
18. 33.14 Magdamini
19. 33.47 RileyN23
20. 33.75 Cheng
21. 33.92 G2013
22. 33.98 JackPfeifer
23. 34.09 JoXCuber
24. 34.28 Valken
25. 34.35 Elf
26. 34.66 Michał Krasowski
27. 34.76 FaLoL
28. 35.09 MrKuba600
29. 35.67 Lim Hung
30. 35.98 Shadowjockey
31. 36.19 thembldlord
32. 36.32 parkertrager
33. 36.48 BradenTheMagician
34. 36.51 Rubadcar
35. 36.63 boroc226han
36. 36.97 fun at the joy
37. 37.03 BradyCubes08
38. 37.17 TipsterTrickster 
39. 37.31 MCuber
40. 37.61 AidanNoogie
41. 37.64 riz3ndrr 
42. 37.77 Coinman_
43. 38.05 smackbadatskewb
44. 38.06 Logan2017DAYR01
45. 38.11 vishwasankarcubing
46. 38.12 dollarstorecubes
47. 38.30 Charles Jerome
48. 38.72 Torch
49. 38.74 TheDubDubJr
50. 38.74 abhijat
51. 38.79 turtwig
52. 38.82 V.Kochergin
53. 39.08 sigalig
54. 39.18 jason3141
55. 39.28 Legomanz
56. 39.34 Christopher Fandrich
57. 39.50 jihu1011
58. 39.52 Niclas Mach
59. 39.64 JO Cubing
60. 39.76 jaysammey777
61. 40.03 Zeke Mackay
62. 40.04 Nikhil Soares
63. 40.18 CubicOreo
64. 40.24 cubingpatrol
65. 40.30 BigBoyMicah
66. 40.33 Nutybaconator
67. 40.34 DGCubes
68. 40.35 20luky3
69. 40.38 PratikKhannaSkewb
70. 40.64 DhruvA
71. 40.67 MegaminxMan
72. 40.84 Clément B.
73. 41.05 Michael DeLaRosa
74. 41.41 Keenan Johnson
75. 41.73 [email protected]
76. 42.34 KrokosB
77. 42.38 remopihel
78. 42.51 abunickabhi
79. 42.94 Liam Wadek
80. 43.00 trav1
81. 43.05 typo56
82. 43.19 YouCubing
83. 43.19 xyzzy
84. 43.25 MattP98
85. 43.49 Fred Lang
86. 43.93 nikodem.rudy
87. 43.96 jake.levine
88. 44.15 Ontricus
89. 44.48 João Vinicius
90. 44.54 Rafaello
91. 44.66 Isaac Latta
92. 44.68 TheNoobCuber
93. 44.86 Cubing5life
94. 44.88 RandomPerson84
95. 44.90 nevinscph
96. 45.04 NathanaelCubes
97. 45.07 Cooki348
98. 45.08 Raymos Castillo
99. 45.09 begiuli65
100. 45.13 Brendyn Dunagan
101. 45.25 Sub1Hour
102. 45.35 Aleksandar Dukleski
103. 45.36 quing
104. 45.45 JustinTimeCuber
105. 45.45 jvier
106. 45.55 Henry Lipka
107. 45.66 BleachedTurtle
108. 45.94 joshsailscga
109. 46.08 sean_cut4
110. 46.15 BraydenTheCuber
111. 46.17 ExultantCarn
112. 46.23 BMcCl1
113. 46.38 boby_okta
114. 46.41 Neb
115. 46.63 Boris McCoy
116. 46.85 HendrikW
117. 46.90 wearephamily1719
118. 47.17 Dylan Swarts
119. 47.26 Parke187
120. 47.32 Antto Pitkänen
121. 47.53 GTGil
122. 47.62 midnightcuberx
123. 47.81 colegemuth
124. 47.82 VJW
125. 48.44 Imran Rahman
126. 48.44 Jam88
127. 48.48 thatkid
128. 48.88 swankfukinc
129. 49.47 Ianwubby
130. 49.58 Rollercoasterben 
131. 50.20 MarixPix
132. 50.30 Samuel Baird
133. 50.32 Kit Clement
134. 50.82 lumes2121
135. 51.74 drpfisherman
136. 52.13 SebastianCarrillo
137. 52.33 epride17
138. 52.34 Chris Van Der Brink
139. 52.36 John Benwell
140. 52.55 oliver sitja sichel
141. 52.81 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
142. 52.87 Koen van Aller
143. 53.38 DonovanTheCool
144. 53.59 KingTim96
145. 53.66 sqAree
146. 53.75 pizzacrust
147. 53.93 nico_german_cuber
148. 53.97 bennettstouder
149. 54.28 skewby_cuber
150. 54.46 aarush vasanadu
151. 54.60 VIBE_ZT
152. 54.63 PingPongCuber
153. 54.66 UnknownCanvas
154. 54.85 ngmh
155. 54.96 buzzteam4
156. 55.13 Cuz Red
157. 55.16 BLCuber8
158. 55.58 Utkarsh Ashar
159. 55.64 NoProblemCubing
160. 55.77 Gnome
161. 56.09 DesertWolf
162. 56.16 breadears
163. 56.33 revaldoah
164. 56.57 brad711
165. 56.88 pjk
166. 56.94 u Cube
167. 56.99 Alea
168. 57.29 d2polld
169. 57.48 topppits
170. 57.59 CaptainCuber
171. 57.74 SonofRonan
172. 58.40 [email protected]
173. 58.49 Ali161102
174. 58.58 mista
175. 58.59 CrispyCubing
176. 58.74 speedcube.insta
177. 59.02 elimescube
178. 59.57 bhoffman492
179. 1:00.34 FLS99
180. 1:00.61 OriEy
181. 1:00.94 Natanael
182. 1:01.02 Pfannkuchener
183. 1:01.10 LittleLumos
184. 1:01.41 loffy
185. 1:01.94 tavery343
186. 1:02.37 Nayano
187. 1:02.72 toinou06cubing
188. 1:03.14 KingCanyon
189. 1:03.39 NintendoCuber
190. 1:04.03 [email protected]
191. 1:04.36 Hunter Eric Deardurff
192. 1:04.86 Ian Pang
193. 1:04.91 Triangles_are_cubers
194. 1:06.20 InlandEmpireCuber
195. 1:07.03 2019DWYE01
196. 1:07.21 HKspeed.com
197. 1:08.22 Schmizee
198. 1:08.88 50ph14
199. 1:09.38 Sir E Brum
200. 1:10.08 Petri Krzywacki
201. 1:10.38 DNF_Cuber
202. 1:10.76 ProStar
203. 1:11.22 I'm A Cuber
204. 1:11.27 Comvat
205. 1:12.44 trangium
206. 1:12.68 One Wheel
207. 1:12.88 Amelia
208. 1:13.48 BenChristman1
209. 1:13.69 SmallTownCuber
210. 1:13.75 rdurette10
211. 1:14.51 nms777
212. 1:15.83 PikachuPlayz_MC
213. 1:16.11 filmip
214. 1:16.68 G0ingInsqne
215. 1:17.31 TheSlykrCubr
216. 1:18.72 ok cuber
217. 1:20.07 Lewis
218. 1:20.34 Jrg
219. 1:21.19 FishyIshy
220. 1:21.49 Aadil- ali
221. 1:22.03 Mike Hughey
222. 1:23.17 theos
223. 1:25.06 Moreno van Rooijen
224. 1:26.03 freshcuber.de
225. 1:27.83 Ked Ki
226. 1:28.98 dschieses
227. 1:29.63 Skewb_Cube
228. 1:30.04 sporteisvogel
229. 1:30.76 NaterTater23
230. 1:33.20 Rubika-37-021204
231. 1:34.82 linus.sch
232. 1:39.50 HippieCuber
233. 1:41.82 thomas.sch
234. 1:41.86 Jacck
235. 1:48.55 Janice_leslie
236. 1:52.11 dnguyen2204
237. 1:58.10 MarkA64
238. 1:59.05 MatsBergsten
239. 1:59.39 KovyTheCuber
240. 2:01.22 KP-20359
241. 2:02.50 MEF227
242. 2:04.95 Master_Disaster
243. 2:14.79 HelloKIMKIM
244. 2:16.01 Bavarian_god
245. 2:38.14 swburk
246. 2:38.32 EngiNerdBrian
247. 2:48.46 David Reid
248. 3:02.52 tuga88


*5x5x5* (190)

1. 52.59 jancsi02
2. 54.73 Dream Cubing
3. 55.35 Jscuber


Spoiler



4. 56.16 cuberkid10
5. 57.32 OriginalUsername
6. 57.66 tJardigradHe
7. 58.29 Manatee 10235
8. 58.77 Lim Hung
9. 58.84 Sean Hartman
10. 1:00.53 ichcubegerne
11. 1:01.20 Heewon Seo
12. 1:01.33 NewoMinx
13. 1:01.34 Micah Morrison
14. 1:01.37 JoXCuber
15. 1:02.47 FaLoL
16. 1:02.71 Khairur Rachim
17. 1:03.58 mihnea3000
18. 1:03.87 thecubingwizard
19. 1:04.22 parkertrager
20. 1:04.31 thembldlord
21. 1:04.35 Shadowjockey
22. 1:04.55 riz3ndrr 
23. 1:06.67 Elf
24. 1:06.81 Magdamini
25. 1:07.48 mrsniffles01
26. 1:07.84 wuque man 
27. 1:08.46 Coinman_
28. 1:08.74 Luke Garrett
29. 1:09.18 Valken
30. 1:09.42 fun at the joy
31. 1:09.51 AidanNoogie
32. 1:09.62 sigalig
33. 1:09.84 vishwasankarcubing
34. 1:11.24 TheDubDubJr
35. 1:11.87 Michał Krasowski
36. 1:12.08 MrKuba600
37. 1:12.29 jihu1011
38. 1:12.46 Cheng
39. 1:12.74 TipsterTrickster 
40. 1:13.09 G2013
41. 1:13.53 KrokosB
42. 1:13.69 jason3141
43. 1:13.82 V.Kochergin
44. 1:14.04 dollarstorecubes
45. 1:14.07 DGCubes
46. 1:14.10 BradyCubes08
47. 1:14.86 BrianJ
48. 1:14.96 Torch
49. 1:15.00 CubicOreo
50. 1:15.09 abhijat
51. 1:15.12 DhruvA
52. 1:15.94 Keroma12
53. 1:16.07 João Vinicius
54. 1:16.56 boroc226han
55. 1:16.65 RileyN23
56. 1:18.03 [email protected]
57. 1:18.30 MCuber
58. 1:18.36 Niclas Mach
59. 1:18.50 Henry Lipka
60. 1:18.91 BradenTheMagician
61. 1:19.49 Sub1Hour
62. 1:19.53 Legomanz
63. 1:19.69 jake.levine
64. 1:20.04 abunickabhi
65. 1:20.08 xyzzy
66. 1:20.11 JO Cubing
67. 1:20.51 Zeke Mackay
68. 1:20.58 nikodem.rudy
69. 1:20.81 nevinscph
70. 1:21.96 VJW
71. 1:22.00 trav1
72. 1:22.24 Aleksandar Dukleski
73. 1:22.32 Christopher Fandrich
74. 1:22.40 turtwig
75. 1:22.42 YouCubing
76. 1:23.34 Raymos Castillo
77. 1:23.63 Clément B.
78. 1:23.86 jaysammey777
79. 1:24.19 Keenan Johnson
80. 1:24.44 Fred Lang
81. 1:24.56 drpfisherman
82. 1:24.93 Logan2017DAYR01
83. 1:25.27 BleachedTurtle
84. 1:25.70 quing
85. 1:26.00 begiuli65
86. 1:26.99 joshsailscga
87. 1:27.55 sean_cut4
88. 1:27.61 Ontricus
89. 1:28.34 Michael DeLaRosa
90. 1:28.41 Liam Wadek
91. 1:28.78 colegemuth
92. 1:29.48 Brendyn Dunagan
93. 1:30.16 MattP98
94. 1:32.35 NathanaelCubes
95. 1:32.41 20luky3
96. 1:32.56 Dylan Swarts
97. 1:32.61 BMcCl1
98. 1:32.72 JustinTimeCuber
99. 1:33.25 Kit Clement
100. 1:33.44 Rollercoasterben 
101. 1:33.99 MarixPix
102. 1:34.34 RandomPerson84
103. 1:34.77 Ianwubby
104. 1:34.81 epride17
105. 1:35.04 Chris Van Der Brink
106. 1:35.35 pjk
107. 1:35.35 Neb
108. 1:36.26 Pfannkuchener
109. 1:36.76 Isaac Latta
110. 1:37.38 cubingpatrol
111. 1:37.79 Cooki348
112. 1:38.74 Antto Pitkänen
113. 1:39.30 Alea
114. 1:39.68 oliver sitja sichel
115. 1:40.11 breadears
116. 1:40.54 Hunter Eric Deardurff
117. 1:41.21 jvier
118. 1:41.41 [email protected]
119. 1:42.09 BraydenTheCuber
120. 1:42.90 SebastianCarrillo
121. 1:42.91 swankfukinc
122. 1:43.73 BigBoyMicah
123. 1:43.74 Rafaello
124. 1:44.07 PingPongCuber
125. 1:45.46 remopihel
126. 1:45.67 Gnome
127. 1:45.69 bhoffman492
128. 1:45.84 Boris McCoy
129. 1:45.91 KingCanyon
130. 1:46.19 CaptainCuber
131. 1:46.51 Koen van Aller
132. 1:46.83 nico_german_cuber
133. 1:47.16 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
134. 1:48.09 topppits
135. 1:48.73 brad711
136. 1:49.07 Parke187
137. 1:49.42 VIBE_ZT
138. 1:50.80 NintendoCuber
139. 1:51.29 buzzteam4
140. 1:53.24 thatkid
141. 1:53.71 OriEy
142. 1:53.90 Utkarsh Ashar
143. 1:54.52 Imran Rahman
144. 1:55.39 pizzacrust
145. 1:56.80 SonofRonan
146. 1:56.82 UnknownCanvas
147. 1:57.21 lumes2121
148. 1:59.43 LittleLumos
149. 2:00.29 d2polld
150. 2:00.40 Cuz Red
151. 2:00.43 John Benwell
152. 2:00.82 FLS99
153. 2:01.52 CrispyCubing
154. 2:04.10 bennettstouder
155. 2:05.83 Nayano
156. 2:06.63 DNF_Cuber
157. 2:08.78 One Wheel
158. 2:13.83 Triangles_are_cubers
159. 2:16.56 Lewis
160. 2:17.27 2019DWYE01
161. 2:17.57 50ph14
162. 2:18.43 revaldoah
163. 2:19.91 rdurette10
164. 2:20.47 SmallTownCuber
165. 2:21.73 filmip
166. 2:22.07 nms777
167. 2:23.01 Petri Krzywacki
168. 2:23.07 BenChristman1
169. 2:24.74 Mike Hughey
170. 2:24.81 Jrg
171. 2:26.32 theos
172. 2:29.57 RyuKagamine
173. 2:31.14 HKspeed.com
174. 2:33.00 Sir E Brum
175. 2:33.72 Rubika-37-021204
176. 2:34.03 ngmh
177. 2:37.68 wearephamily1719
178. 2:43.09 I'm A Cuber
179. 2:43.72 linus.sch
180. 2:44.16 sporteisvogel
181. 2:48.56 ok cuber
182. 2:49.69 Jacck
183. 2:50.53 toinou06cubing
184. 2:52.87 thomas.sch
185. 2:58.69 midnightcuberx
186. 3:05.37 aarush vasanadu
187. 3:08.25 freshcuber.de
188. 3:24.05 KP-20359
189. 3:36.11 MatsBergsten
190. 4:44.32 ProStar


*6x6x6* (95)

1. 1:35.22 Dream Cubing
2. 1:35.23 jancsi02
3. 1:44.64 Jscuber


Spoiler



4. 1:46.69 Lim Hung
5. 1:48.53 Sean Hartman
6. 1:48.64 cuberkid10
7. 1:51.06 ichcubegerne
8. 1:53.99 JoXCuber
9. 1:55.25 NewoMinx
10. 1:56.10 FaLoL
11. 1:58.05 tJardigradHe
12. 2:00.12 OriginalUsername
13. 2:00.40 TheDubDubJr
14. 2:02.01 Coinman_
15. 2:07.06 Shadowjockey
16. 2:12.37 Keroma12
17. 2:13.45 jihu1011
18. 2:14.02 sigalig
19. 2:14.58 Heewon Seo
20. 2:16.34 TipsterTrickster 
21. 2:18.23 xyzzy
22. 2:18.32 jason3141
23. 2:19.93 nevinscph
24. 2:20.67 KrokosB
25. 2:20.96 Luke Garrett
26. 2:22.30 dollarstorecubes
27. 2:23.45 drpfisherman
28. 2:26.50 João Vinicius
29. 2:27.08 jake.levine
30. 2:28.76 CubicOreo
31. 2:28.77 MrKuba600
32. 2:29.37 YouCubing
33. 2:30.92 fun at the joy
34. 2:31.90 trav1
35. 2:33.31 jaysammey777
36. 2:33.96 DGCubes
37. 2:34.91 Sub1Hour
38. 2:35.78 begiuli65
39. 2:39.48 colegemuth
40. 2:39.72 DhruvA
41. 2:41.45 Michał Krasowski
42. 2:43.81 boroc226han
43. 2:44.14 abunickabhi
44. 2:44.48 Liam Wadek
45. 2:45.70 Logan2017DAYR01
46. 2:46.05 BradenTheMagician
47. 2:48.12 Raymos Castillo
48. 2:48.33 MattP98
49. 2:49.71 quing
50. 2:51.94 Zeke Mackay
51. 2:55.12 Fred Lang
52. 2:57.01 VJW
53. 2:59.93 Dylan Swarts
54. 3:00.02 oliver sitja sichel
55. 3:01.34 Keenan Johnson
56. 3:01.64 Kit Clement
57. 3:02.45 sean_cut4
58. 3:03.69 Hunter Eric Deardurff
59. 3:09.91 epride17
60. 3:13.06 NathanaelCubes
61. 3:18.08 cubingpatrol
62. 3:18.12 Pfannkuchener
63. 3:20.75 swankfukinc
64. 3:20.86 brad711
65. 3:22.38 Antto Pitkänen
66. 3:25.44 JustinTimeCuber
67. 3:27.62 Rollercoasterben 
68. 3:28.06 Gnome
69. 3:31.97 OriEy
70. 3:33.81 BraydenTheCuber
71. 3:41.56 VIBE_ZT
72. 3:42.47 PingPongCuber
73. 3:43.80 One Wheel
74. 3:48.39 Alea
75. 3:48.99 FLS99
76. 3:49.65 UnknownCanvas
77. 3:57.92 breadears
78. 4:08.16 LittleLumos
79. 4:09.29 [email protected]
80. 4:11.48 lumes2121
81. 4:21.67 filmip
82. 4:29.50 Rafaello
83. 4:35.61 Jrg
84. 4:36.14 Petri Krzywacki
85. 4:44.86 Lewis
86. 4:47.28 Rubika-37-021204
87. 5:04.19 Jacck
88. 5:11.30 linus.sch
89. 5:15.81 thomas.sch
90. 5:16.27 [email protected]
91. 5:18.37 sporteisvogel
92. 6:00.28 BenChristman1
93. 6:07.62 freshcuber.de
94. 6:15.32 KP-20359
95. 6:56.04 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7* (75)

1. 2:16.71 Dream Cubing
2. 2:22.79 jancsi02
3. 2:25.60 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4. 2:38.82 Jscuber
5. 2:39.42 Sean Hartman
6. 2:44.59 ichcubegerne
7. 2:52.60 TheDubDubJr
8. 2:54.49 JoXCuber
9. 2:54.55 cuberkid10
10. 2:56.31 FaLoL
11. 3:03.38 OriginalUsername
12. 3:08.14 Coinman_
13. 3:08.31 NewoMinx
14. 3:10.02 Shadowjockey
15. 3:12.56 KrokosB
16. 3:14.99 Keroma12
17. 3:17.99 jihu1011
18. 3:19.76 drpfisherman
19. 3:20.76 nevinscph
20. 3:26.77 YouCubing
21. 3:31.01 jason3141
22. 3:35.17 xyzzy
23. 3:35.72 sigalig
24. 3:42.39 Hunter Eric Deardurff
25. 3:48.44 MrKuba600
26. 3:48.98 jake.levine
27. 3:49.94 dollarstorecubes
28. 3:52.67 Sub1Hour
29. 3:54.00 DGCubes
30. 3:55.01 Luke Garrett
31. 3:57.25 fun at the joy
32. 3:58.19 CubicOreo
33. 4:01.38 nikodem.rudy
34. 4:03.03 quing
35. 4:06.17 begiuli65
36. 4:09.46 João Vinicius
37. 4:12.45 Logan2017DAYR01
38. 4:24.12 abunickabhi
39. 4:24.92 Fred Lang
40. 4:29.22 MattP98
41. 4:39.61 Liam Wadek
42. 4:41.62 swankfukinc
43. 4:43.44 Raymos Castillo
44. 4:48.14 VJW
45. 4:57.37 NathanaelCubes
46. 5:06.30 Pfannkuchener
47. 5:12.19 OriEy
48. 5:13.94 sean_cut4
49. 5:17.60 Gnome
50. 5:21.13 Antto Pitkänen
51. 5:27.09 Alea
52. 5:30.77 Rollercoasterben 
53. 5:38.03 BraydenTheCuber
54. 5:45.24 One Wheel
55. 5:47.41 VIBE_ZT
56. 5:48.14 Isaac Latta
57. 5:52.53 FLS99
58. 6:00.61 JustinTimeCuber
59. 6:02.53 cubingpatrol
60. 6:13.49 lumes2121
61. 6:16.61 LittleLumos
62. 6:30.54 RyuKagamine
63. 6:34.97 Jrg
64. 6:45.48 breadears
65. 6:45.65 PingPongCuber
66. 6:55.59 Rafaello
67. 6:58.90 Petri Krzywacki
68. 7:06.53 filmip
69. 7:10.16 Rubika-37-021204
70. 7:17.02 Lewis
71. 7:24.71 Jacck
72. 7:55.93 thomas.sch
73. 8:02.13 sporteisvogel
74. 9:34.13 freshcuber.de
75. 9:48.58 KP-20359


*2x2x2 blindfolded* (104)

1. 3.09 Khairur Rachim
2. 3.24 Legomanz
3. 3.99 asacuber


Spoiler



4. 4.36 TipsterTrickster 
5. 4.39 Logan2017DAYR01
6. 4.44 ExultantCarn
7. 4.45 Charles Jerome
8. 4.48 Cubing Forever
9. 4.63 JoXCuber
10. 4.82 BrianJ
11. 4.88 TheDubDubJr
12. 5.20 parkertrager
13. 5.22 OriginalUsername
14. 5.38 TommyC
15. 5.43 Aadil- ali
16. 5.77 turtwig
17. 5.85 V.Kochergin
18. 5.89 [email protected]
19. 5.94 NathanaelCubes
20. 5.99 Sean Hartman
21. 6.25 Trig0n
22. 6.58 Nutybaconator
23. 6.81 Rubadcar
24. 7.07 G2013
25. 7.14 ichcubegerne
26. 7.17 JackPfeifer
27. 7.30 Lim Hung
28. 7.48 ProStar
29. 7.61 PratikKhannaSkewb
30. 7.76 Luke Garrett
31. 8.03 Dream Cubing
32. 8.04 smackbadatskewb
33. 8.29 PokeCubes
34. 8.56 Christopher Fandrich
35. 9.03 Michał Krasowski
36. 10.06 sean_cut4
37. 10.29 sigalig
38. 10.38 midnightcuberx
39. 10.66 u Cube
40. 10.71 abunickabhi
41. 10.74 BradenTheMagician
42. 11.37 riz3ndrr 
43. 12.76 fun at the joy
44. 12.81 jaysammey777
45. 14.40 [email protected]
46. 14.65 YouCubing
47. 14.84 MattP98
48. 14.84 BraydenTheCuber
49. 17.41 remopihel
50. 17.61 Rafaello
51. 18.44 dollarstorecubes
52. 19.77 MatsBergsten
53. 19.92 VJW
54. 20.07 nevinscph
55. 20.59 Jscuber
56. 20.90 Sub1Hour
57. 21.03 DGCubes
58. 21.05 FLS99
59. 21.15 Mike Hughey
60. 21.34 MrKuba600
61. 21.43 cuberkid10
62. 22.34 skewby_cuber
63. 22.34 Torch
64. 23.34 Kit Clement
65. 23.47 BLCuber8
66. 24.80 BenChristman1
67. 25.38 toinou06cubing
68. 25.82 Fred Lang
69. 25.94 VIBE_ZT
70. 26.84 DNF_Cuber
71. 28.86 LittleLumos
72. 30.14 RandomPerson84
73. 30.29 Antto Pitkänen
74. 30.53 FaLoL
75. 30.65 joshsailscga
76. 31.97 DonovanTheCool
77. 33.03 Sir E Brum
78. 33.36 PingPongCuber
79. 33.51 Valken
80. 33.76 Jacck
81. 34.66 Alpha cuber
82. 35.23 filmip
83. 35.24 Deri Nata Wijaya
84. 36.70 João Vinicius
85. 36.91 CrispyCubing
86. 38.79 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
87. 38.87 aarush vasanadu
88. 40.57 Micah Morrison
89. 40.74 theos
90. 40.82 Liam Wadek
91. 43.06 Koen van Aller
92. 43.88 quing
93. 45.04 ngmh
94. 45.18 Cube to Cube
95. 46.25 One Wheel
96. 48.15 PCCuber
97. 51.42 JustinTimeCuber
98. 1:05.97 Hunter Eric Deardurff
99. 1:07.31 TheNoobCuber
100. 1:11.64 thomas.sch
101. 1:14.02 Rubika-37-021204
102. 1:24.15 freshcuber.de
103. 1:36.00 [email protected]
104. 1:49.54 Pratyush Manas


*3x3x3 blindfolded* (75)

1. 16.76 elliottk_
2. 16.99 TommyC
3. 17.45 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4. 17.93 jakgun0130
5. 18.16 sigalig
6. 18.17 Andrew_Rizo
7. 18.74 G2013
8. 19.18 BandedCubing101
9. 20.05 daniel678
10. 24.79 ican97
11. 26.40 NathanaelCubes
12. 26.77 abunickabhi
13. 28.41 thembldlord
14. 30.43 Keroma12
15. 30.94 Sean Hartman
16. 31.71 sqAree
17. 33.10 typo56
18. 35.38 JackPfeifer
19. 37.26 Mikikajek
20. 37.70 RandomPerson84
21. 46.99 openseas
22. 47.39 YouCubing
23. 47.80 MattP98
24. 48.56 Dylan Swarts
25. 48.72 Logan2017DAYR01
26. 49.31 revaldoah
27. 50.24 VJW
28. 50.49 Keenan Johnson
29. 51.12 fun at the joy
30. 58.65 nevinscph
31. 58.81 Khairur Rachim
32. 59.33 jaysammey777
33. 1:01.24 MatsBergsten
34. 1:01.70 ichcubegerne
35. 1:06.15 Zeke Mackay
36. 1:06.20 Kit Clement
37. 1:06.79 thatkid
38. 1:11.17 FLS99
39. 1:11.68 Lim Hung
40. 1:14.49 Jaime CG
41. 1:15.05 Deri Nata Wijaya
42. 1:18.31 JoXCuber
43. 1:21.35 Micah Morrison
44. 1:28.54 brad711
45. 1:32.02 joshsailscga
46. 1:32.65 elimescube
47. 1:35.05 dollarstorecubes
48. 1:36.26 LittleLumos
49. 1:37.01 BradenTheMagician
50. 1:38.61 BraydenTheCuber
51. 1:51.32 Mike Hughey
52. 2:00.12 PingPongCuber
53. 2:01.01 filmip
54. 2:08.09 Sir E Brum
55. 2:13.75 VIBE_ZT
56. 2:18.31 Jacck
57. 2:19.51 Raymos Castillo
58. 2:27.03 João Vinicius
59. 2:43.23 Rafaello
60. 2:48.64 nms777
61. 2:52.54 MrKuba600
62. 2:58.52 d2polld
63. 3:00.66 quing
64. 3:06.52 CrispyCubing
65. 3:32.39 Antto Pitkänen
66. 3:33.37 RyuKagamine
67. 3:36.05 matt boeren
68. 3:55.13 anna4f
69. 4:29.13 [email protected]
70. 4:40.89 Rubika-37-021204
71. 4:42.47 wearephamily1719
72. 5:19.75 ProStar
73. 5:32.11 nico_german_cuber
74. 5:58.09 Hunter Eric Deardurff
75. 6:46.58 freshcuber.de


*4x4x4 blindfolded* (21)

1. 1:41.58 elliottk_
2. 2:39.79 abunickabhi
3. 3:10.11 VJW


Spoiler



4. 3:34.92 typo56
5. 3:41.02 Keroma12
6. 4:11.06 nevinscph
7. 4:16.89 Sean Hartman
8. 5:29.82 thatkid
9. 5:31.61 MatsBergsten
10. 6:10.28 Lim Hung
11. 6:23.57 Logan2017DAYR01
12. 6:45.93 FLS99
13. 6:51.17 LittleLumos
14. 6:57.08 MattP98
15. 7:09.56 Jacck
16. 7:17.99 fun at the joy
17. 10:37.64 brad711
18. 12:05.67 PingPongCuber
19. 13:49.23 filmip
20. 15:19.81 Sir E Brum
21. 16:47.64 BraydenTheCuber


*5x5x5 blindfolded* (10)

1. 3:21.69 sigalig
2. 4:33.29 elliottk_
3. 8:02.93 VJW


Spoiler



4. 9:25.99 nevinscph
5. 12:41.68 MatsBergsten
6. 13:48.32 Sean Hartman
7. 15:24.41 Jacck
8. 16:16.28 Lim Hung
9. 16:58.18 LittleLumos
10. 26:43.48 brad711


*6x6x6 blindfolded* (3)

1. 26:04.50 nevinscph
2. 35:00.68 MatsBergsten
3. 39:40.54 Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* (18)

1. 53.40 sigalig
2. 27.80 Keroma12
3. 24.60 thembldlord


Spoiler



4. 12.40 Dylan Swarts
5. 8.20 Jacck
6. 8.00 nevinscph
7. 7.60 MatsBergsten
8. 7.00 Sean Hartman
8. 7.00 brad711
10. 6.00 fun at the joy
11. 5.60 LittleLumos
12. 5.20 VJW
12. 5.20 Logan2017DAYR01
14. 4.60 PingPongCuber
15. 3.60 filmip
16. 3.40 BraydenTheCuber
16. 3.40 Rafaello
18. 2.20 abunickabhi



*3x3x3 one-handed* (249)

1. 10.71 Luke Garrett
2. 10.93 Khairur Rachim
3. 11.19 Pranav Gadge


Spoiler



4. 11.21 riz3ndrr 
5. 11.57 Jscuber
6. 11.86 BrianJ
7. 11.90 tJardigradHe
8. 11.97 OriginalUsername
9. 12.18 wuque man 
10. 12.27 parkertrager
11. 12.45 smackbadatskewb
12. 12.62 thembldlord
13. 12.90 NathanaelCubes
14. 12.99 PratikKhannaSkewb
15. 13.34 Dream Cubing
16. 13.52 Sean Hartman
17. 13.54 jancsi02
18. 13.64 Legomanz
19. 13.68 2017LAMB06
20. 13.68 GenTheThief
21. 13.71 BigBoyMicah
22. 13.91 Lim Hung
23. 13.94 JackPfeifer
24. 14.08 turtwig
25. 14.12 ichcubegerne
26. 14.57 thecubingwizard
27. 14.64 gottagitgud
28. 14.69 Charles Jerome
29. 14.80 mihnea3000
30. 14.95 NewoMinx
31. 15.21 CubicOreo
32. 15.25 asacuber
33. 15.31 Magdamini
34. 15.32 BradyCubes08
35. 15.48 Coinman_
36. 15.58 cuberkid10
37. 15.67 Micah Morrison
38. 15.97 Rubadcar
39. 16.06 dollarstorecubes
40. 16.13 Marcus Siu
41. 16.25 Kylegadj
42. 16.43 TipsterTrickster 
42. 16.43 Dylan is nub
44. 16.56 Heewon Seo
45. 16.64 Clément B.
45. 16.64 MrKuba600
47. 16.77 jihu1011
48. 16.79 RandomPerson84
49. 16.80 BradenTheMagician
50. 16.87 JoXCuber
51. 16.89 jvier
52. 16.92 Cheng
53. 16.97 Samuel Kevin
54. 17.04 abunickabhi
55. 17.08 AidanNoogie
56. 17.11 MCuber
57. 17.14 OwenB
58. 17.19 Niclas Mach
59. 17.25 Dylab is nub
60. 17.28 DhruvA
61. 17.30 Christopher Fandrich
62. 17.31 typeman5
63. 17.36 fun at the joy
64. 17.37 Michał Krasowski
65. 17.39 midnightcuberx
66. 17.49 G2013
67. 17.52 Zeke Mackay
68. 17.58 Logan2017DAYR01
69. 17.58 Aleksandar Dukleski
70. 17.64 jason3141
71. 17.75 nikodem.rudy
72. 17.76 vishwasankarcubing
73. 17.82 Teh Keng Foo
74. 17.83 nickelcubes
75. 17.88 KrokosB
76. 17.94 TheDubDubJr
77. 17.98 FaLoL
78. 18.02 xyzzy
79. 18.05 Ontricus
80. 18.26 sean_cut4
81. 18.28 boroc226han
82. 18.36 Torch
83. 18.43 DonovanTheCool
84. 18.45 JO Cubing
85. 18.61 Shadowjockey
86. 18.64 DGCubes
87. 18.64 Nutybaconator
88. 18.67 [email protected]
89. 18.82 yourmotherfly
90. 18.96 YouCubing
91. 19.00 JustinTimeCuber
92. 19.35 Utkarsh Ashar
93. 19.57 NevEr_QeyX
94. 19.64 sqAree
95. 19.69 RedstoneTim
96. 19.74 ngmh
97. 19.79 oliver sitja sichel
98. 19.85 João Vinicius
99. 19.89 JakubDrobny
100. 19.90 jaysammey777
101. 19.97 Liam Wadek
102. 19.99 V.Kochergin
103. 20.00 Elf
104. 20.02 typo56
105. 20.10 Brendyn Dunagan
106. 20.26 remopihel
107. 20.38 Sub1Hour
108. 20.45 quing
109. 20.57 vedroboev
110. 20.64 Jam88
111. 20.75 mista
112. 21.06 begiuli65
113. 21.06 NoProblemCubing
114. 21.17 Parke187
115. 21.26 danvie
116. 21.34 TheNoobCuber
117. 21.40 d2polld
118. 21.44 BraydenTheCuber
119. 21.62 Antto Pitkänen
120. 21.74 sigalig
121. 21.77 drpfisherman
122. 21.92 Henry Lipka
123. 21.98 ican97
124. 22.08 elliottk_
125. 22.45 Michael DeLaRosa
126. 22.51 Cooki348
127. 22.72 VJW
128. 22.76 Jami Viljanen
129. 22.92 MattP98
130. 23.13 KingCanyon
131. 23.26 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
132. 23.40 bhoffman492
133. 23.42 Valken
134. 23.42 abhijat
135. 23.71 revaldoah
136. 24.05 joshsailscga
137. 24.12 Rafaello
138. 24.14 lumes2121
139. 24.15 u Cube
140. 24.16 Dylan Swarts
141. 24.19 skewby_cuber
142. 24.22 Moreno van Rooijen
143. 24.51 PingPongCuber
144. 24.52 SmallTownCuber
145. 24.57 Neb
146. 24.60 Kit Clement
147. 24.66 Fred Lang
148. 24.73 LoiteringCuber
149. 24.74 ProStar
150. 24.93 trangium
151. 24.94 epride17
152. 25.01 Boris McCoy
153. 25.09 [email protected]
154. 25.21 nico_german_cuber
155. 25.28 BMcCl1
156. 25.65 GAN CUBER
157. 25.75 brad711
158. 25.82 bennettstouder
159. 25.93 Keenan Johnson
160. 26.29 VIBE_ZT
161. 26.42 speedcube.insta
162. 26.82 Jaime CG
163. 26.94 Comvat
164. 26.97 Alea
165. 27.06 wearephamily1719
166. 27.16 Raymos Castillo
167. 27.23 BleachedTurtle
168. 27.25 nevinscph
169. 27.33 Isaac Latta
170. 27.49 Cuz Red
171. 27.55 Koen van Aller
172. 27.67 pizzacrust
173. 27.70 Chris Van Der Brink
174. 27.71 nms777
175. 27.74 SebastianCarrillo
176. 27.86 Triangles_are_cubers
177. 27.90 Immolated-Marmoset
178. 27.98 Samuel Baird
179. 28.29 OJ Cubing
180. 28.34 MarixPix
181. 28.47 DNF_Cuber
182. 28.49 aarush vasanadu
183. 28.60 M O
184. 28.91 thatkid
185. 28.94 DesertWolf
186. 29.36 Robsurya
187. 29.45 OriEy
188. 29.67 Insert---Name
189. 29.91 cubingpatrol
190. 30.07 swankfukinc
191. 30.17 InlandEmpireCuber
192. 30.17 Alpha cuber
193. 30.48 TheCubingAddict980
194. 31.08 breadears
195. 31.45 Petri Krzywacki
196. 32.02 [email protected]
197. 32.30 Schmizee
198. 32.37 Bogdan
199. 32.84 FLS99
200. 32.96 2019DWYE01
201. 33.51 Cube to Cube
202. 33.53 BLCuber8
203. 33.72 Amelia
204. 33.78 Sir E Brum
205. 34.28 freshcuber.de
206. 34.63 toinou06cubing
207. 35.02 LittleLumos
208. 35.56 BenChristman1
209. 35.90 Aadil ali
210. 36.18 UnknownCanvas
211. 36.55 teehee_elan
212. 36.93 Aadil- ali
213. 37.19 dhafin
214. 37.22 Swamp347
215. 37.57 WoowyBaby
216. 37.74 Bilbo7
217. 37.80 TheSlykrCubr
218. 38.74 rdurette10
219. 38.82 Gnome
220. 39.25 I'm A Cuber
221. 39.38 Ian Pang
222. 40.03 loffy
223. 40.19 Mike Hughey
224. 40.27 NintendoCuber
225. 41.32 ok cuber
226. 41.40 bgcatfan
227. 41.51 HKspeed.com
228. 41.56 One Wheel
229. 41.61 G0ingInsqne
230. 43.23 PikachuPlayz_MC
231. 44.96 Thelegend12
232. 45.08 Hunter Eric Deardurff
233. 48.13 filmip
234. 48.55 Silky
235. 48.69 Pratyush Manas
236. 49.30 ryan_soh
237. 49.32 sporteisvogel
238. 49.95 HippieCuber
239. 50.01 Dutgif32
240. 51.53 tuga88
241. 51.64 [email protected]
242. 53.93 Jacck
243. 58.75 NaterTater23
244. 1:05.73 matt boeren
245. 1:07.86 thomas.sch
246. 1:08.86 KyleTheCuber
247. 1:11.94 Rubika-37-021204
248. 1:15.15 theos
249. 2:14.23 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet* (14)

1. 20.70 Lim Hung
2. 24.89 tJardigradHe
3. 30.05 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4. 1:05.24 YouCubing
5. 1:07.73 ichcubegerne
6. 1:08.02 Logan2017DAYR01
7. 1:11.08 fun at the joy
8. 1:18.10 midnightcuberx
9. 1:30.63 One Wheel
10. 3:17.98 Rafaello
11. 3:56.79 BraydenTheCuber
12. 3:57.35 Jacck
13. 4:48.99 [email protected]
14. 5:01.58 ProStar


*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (28)

1. 29.77 fun at the joy
2. 32.12 ichcubegerne
3. 32.25 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4. 40.31 Torch
5. 41.60 abhijat
6. 45.07 JoXCuber
7. 49.29 YouCubing
8. 49.83 abunickabhi
9. 51.32 [email protected]
10. 51.40 Lim Hung
11. 57.48 BradenTheMagician
12. 58.27 dollarstorecubes
13. 1:07.08 Sean Hartman
14. 1:13.56 Mike Hughey
15. 1:15.69 FLS99
16. 1:18.21 MrKuba600
17. 1:18.96 Rafaello
18. 1:20.67 Ian Pang
19. 1:25.67 quing
20. 1:32.63 BraydenTheCuber
21. 1:34.59 Jacck
22. 1:35.20 VJW
23. 1:41.47 MatsBergsten
24. 1:57.45 joshsailscga
25. 1:58.07 thomas.sch
26. 2:04.22 ProStar
27. 2:05.81 freshcuber.de
28. 4:32.41 Rubika-37-021204


*3x3x3 Fewest moves* (25)

1. 22.40 sqAree
2. 22.53 Cale S
3. 22.53 Teh Keng Foo


Spoiler



4. 22.73 Sebastien
5. 23.20 Mrauo
6. 23.47 WoowyBaby
7. 24.60 thecubingwizard
8. 24.80 G2013
9. 28.60 Samuel Baird
10. 28.73 trangium
11. 29.33 João Vinicius
12. 29.60 Jacck
13. 29.87 xyzzy
14. 30.00 Bogdan
15. 31.07 davidr
16. 31.93 RyuKagamine
17. 32.60 fun at the joy
18. 34.33 tJardigradHe
19. 34.47 Mike Hughey
20. 35.00 filmip
21. 37.20 ryan_soh
22. 41.53 ProStar
23. 42.27 Rafaello
24. 42.47 DonovanTheCool
25. 52.40 BraydenTheCuber


*2-3-4 Relay* (165)

1. 37.01 cuberkid10
2. 39.16 jancsi02
3. 40.33 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4. 40.85 Micah Morrison
5. 40.91 Khairur Rachim
6. 42.01 Heewon Seo
7. 42.86 tJardigradHe
8. 43.20 Dream Cubing
9. 43.22 Luke Garrett
10. 43.92 Sean Hartman
11. 45.15 JoXCuber
12. 45.24 thecubingwizard
13. 46.42 Jscuber
14. 46.79 JackPfeifer
15. 46.92 wuque man 
15. 46.92 thembldlord
17. 47.32 NewoMinx
18. 47.98 BrianJ
19. 48.20 ichcubegerne
20. 49.47 G2013
21. 49.70 dollarstorecubes
22. 49.84 Valken
23. 49.98 MrKuba600
24. 50.20 FaLoL
25. 50.35 fun at the joy
26. 51.08 abhijat
27. 51.27 Lim Hung
28. 51.38 Christopher Fandrich
29. 52.12 PratikKhannaSkewb
30. 52.23 BradenTheMagician
31. 52.46 turtwig
32. 52.56 Logan2017DAYR01
33. 53.31 TheDubDubJr
34. 53.38 Nutybaconator
35. 53.43 jason3141
36. 53.52 JO Cubing
37. 53.54 Michał Krasowski
38. 53.68 riz3ndrr 
39. 53.72 DGCubes
40. 53.85 DhruvA
41. 53.96 MCuber
42. 55.02 TipsterTrickster 
43. 55.63 CubicOreo
44. 55.69 Zeke Mackay
45. 55.73 Torch
46. 56.09 Liam Wadek
47. 56.73 boroc226han
48. 56.82 Rubadcar
49. 57.19 V.Kochergin
50. 57.98 YouCubing
51. 57.99 BigBoyMicah
52. 58.19 Legomanz
53. 58.47 Ontricus
54. 58.92 Cooki348
55. 58.97 cubingpatrol
56. 59.35 abunickabhi
57. 59.46 Niclas Mach
58. 59.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
59. 59.70 NathanaelCubes
60. 59.94 RandomPerson84
61. 1:00.14 Michael DeLaRosa
62. 1:00.25 sean_cut4
63. 1:00.27 Clément B.
64. 1:00.66 remopihel
65. 1:00.81 Sub1Hour
66. 1:01.04 Antto Pitkänen
67. 1:01.20 smackbadatskewb
68. 1:02.07 JustinTimeCuber
69. 1:02.44 begiuli65
70. 1:02.96 quing
71. 1:03.00 BraydenTheCuber
72. 1:03.63 Rollercoasterben 
73. 1:03.81 BMcCl1
74. 1:03.99 nikodem.rudy
75. 1:04.06 [email protected]
76. 1:04.91 Fred Lang
77. 1:05.79 Raymos Castillo
78. 1:06.08 VJW
79. 1:06.42 MattP98
80. 1:06.53 wearephamily1719
81. 1:06.90 nevinscph
82. 1:07.45 joshsailscga
83. 1:08.09 Parke187
84. 1:08.31 João Vinicius
85. 1:08.66 midnightcuberx
86. 1:08.86 lumes2121
87. 1:08.96 TheNoobCuber
88. 1:09.16 mista
89. 1:09.50 oliver sitja sichel
90. 1:09.96 colegemuth
91. 1:10.57 Henry Lipka
92. 1:10.68 MarixPix
93. 1:10.88 Cubing5life
94. 1:11.16 Utkarsh Ashar
95. 1:12.64 d2polld
96. 1:13.83 swankfukinc
97. 1:13.97 VIBE_ZT
98. 1:14.61 drpfisherman
99. 1:14.75 skewby_cuber
100. 1:15.36 Koen van Aller
101. 1:16.10 epride17
102. 1:16.10 FLS99
103. 1:16.50 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
104. 1:16.96 breadears
105. 1:17.41 Rafaello
106. 1:17.86 ngmh
107. 1:18.38 bennettstouder
108. 1:18.58 aarush vasanadu
109. 1:18.75 Jam88
110. 1:18.82 KingTim96
111. 1:20.67 Ian Pang
112. 1:22.73 nico_german_cuber
113. 1:23.03 [email protected]
114. 1:24.01 KingCanyon
115. 1:24.44 InlandEmpireCuber
116. 1:24.58 revaldoah
117. 1:24.72 [email protected]
118. 1:24.76 brad711
119. 1:24.87 NintendoCuber
120. 1:25.42 loffy
121. 1:25.72 Pfannkuchener
122. 1:25.88 CaptainCuber
123. 1:25.91 UnknownCanvas
124. 1:26.37 PingPongCuber
125. 1:27.11 toinou06cubing
126. 1:27.75 LittleLumos
127. 1:28.16 OriEy
128. 1:30.39 Hunter Eric Deardurff
129. 1:31.02 BLCuber8
130. 1:31.17 CrispyCubing
131. 1:31.43 Sir E Brum
132. 1:31.71 Gnome
133. 1:31.98 nms777
134. 1:32.59 Comvat
135. 1:32.80 Schmizee
136. 1:33.23 BenChristman1
137. 1:35.00 DNF_Cuber
138. 1:37.71 2019DWYE01
139. 1:38.65 Amelia
140. 1:41.00 Aadil- ali
141. 1:42.33 50ph14
142. 1:43.10 SonofRonan
143. 1:43.94 One Wheel
144. 1:46.54 ok cuber
145. 1:48.17 Lewis
146. 1:48.27 Heath Flick
147. 1:49.50 SmallTownCuber
148. 1:50.53 rdurette10
149. 1:50.94 TheSlykrCubr
150. 1:52.24 Mike Hughey
151. 1:54.69 theos
152. 1:54.98 Jrg
153. 1:56.72 HKspeed.com
154. 2:01.50 ProStar
155. 2:01.69 sporteisvogel
156. 2:03.54 NaterTater23
157. 2:11.14 Rubika-37-021204
158. 2:12.87 linus.sch
159. 2:16.53 HippieCuber
160. 2:19.25 freshcuber.de
161. 2:20.22 Jacck
162. 2:29.73 anna4f
163. 2:32.33 thomas.sch
164. 2:37.46 Master_Disaster
165. 2:49.53 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay* (104)

1. 1:40.60 cuberkid10
2. 1:41.13 Dream Cubing
3. 1:42.91 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4. 1:44.01 tJardigradHe
5. 1:45.76 Sean Hartman
6. 1:46.93 Heewon Seo
7. 1:50.15 Khairur Rachim
8. 1:50.85 Micah Morrison
9. 1:52.06 JoXCuber
10. 1:52.89 thembldlord
11. 1:53.96 ichcubegerne
12. 1:57.34 NewoMinx
13. 1:58.21 Luke Garrett
14. 1:58.70 fun at the joy
15. 1:59.63 Lim Hung
16. 2:02.27 Valken
17. 2:02.91 FaLoL
18. 2:03.96 wuque man 
19. 2:06.30 DGCubes
20. 2:06.85 G2013
21. 2:07.30 Michał Krasowski
22. 2:07.88 MrKuba600
23. 2:08.19 TheDubDubJr
24. 2:09.11 dollarstorecubes
25. 2:14.04 TipsterTrickster 
26. 2:15.49 jason3141
27. 2:15.53 CubicOreo
28. 2:16.33 abhijat
29. 2:16.64 BradenTheMagician
30. 2:17.44 Christopher Fandrich
31. 2:19.52 riz3ndrr 
32. 2:19.56 abunickabhi
33. 2:19.65 YouCubing
34. 2:21.00 DhruvA
35. 2:21.59 V.Kochergin
36. 2:22.62 turtwig
37. 2:27.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
38. 2:28.19 Raymos Castillo
39. 2:29.11 Zeke Mackay
40. 2:29.59 nevinscph
41. 2:31.71 Logan2017DAYR01
42. 2:33.80 VJW
43. 2:37.43 quing
44. 2:37.62 Liam Wadek
45. 2:38.78 cubingpatrol
46. 2:39.51 BMcCl1
47. 2:40.28 joshsailscga
48. 2:41.59 Sub1Hour
49. 2:43.25 Rollercoasterben 
50. 2:44.85 RandomPerson84
51. 2:46.55 drpfisherman
52. 2:47.29 Cooki348
53. 2:49.57 NathanaelCubes
54. 2:49.98 Antto Pitkänen
55. 2:50.71 colegemuth
56. 2:52.22 MarixPix
57. 2:59.48 Parke187
58. 3:03.51 swankfukinc
59. 3:04.04 [email protected]
60. 3:04.59 oliver sitja sichel
61. 3:05.07 BraydenTheCuber
62. 3:07.02 breadears
63. 3:12.28 Hunter Eric Deardurff
64. 3:12.52 NintendoCuber
65. 3:13.02 Pfannkuchener
66. 3:13.16 brad711
67. 3:17.58 Utkarsh Ashar
68. 3:18.91 FLS99
69. 3:19.78 lumes2121
70. 3:21.63 nico_german_cuber
71. 3:22.42 d2polld
72. 3:23.30 VIBE_ZT
73. 3:25.40 PingPongCuber
74. 3:26.85 Gnome
75. 3:27.16 KingCanyon
76. 3:31.52 OriEy
77. 3:32.23 LittleLumos
78. 3:42.21 CrispyCubing
79. 3:48.13 DNF_Cuber
80. 3:48.49 revaldoah
81. 3:57.44 Rafaello
82. 4:05.62 One Wheel
83. 4:06.79 BenChristman1
84. 4:15.63 midnightcuberx
85. 4:16.18 nms777
86. 4:18.74 50ph14
87. 4:23.02 Lewis
88. 4:24.16 toinou06cubing
89. 4:24.68 Ian Pang
90. 4:28.40 aarush vasanadu
91. 4:31.86 Jrg
92. 4:32.54 Sir E Brum
93. 4:42.64 ok cuber
94. 4:43.75 theos
95. 4:50.39 Mike Hughey
96. 4:59.09 sporteisvogel
97. 5:00.12 Rubika-37-021204
98. 5:03.90 linus.sch
99. 5:25.51 Jacck
100. 5:34.41 freshcuber.de
101. 5:34.98 thomas.sch
102. 6:07.95 HippieCuber
103. 6:43.43 MatsBergsten
104. 6:58.06 ProStar


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay* (51)

1. 3:20.18 Dream Cubing
2. 3:28.83 cuberkid10
3. 3:38.32 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 3:47.90 JoXCuber
5. 3:48.91 ichcubegerne
6. 3:49.47 OriginalUsername
7. 3:58.87 Lim Hung
8. 4:13.91 Heewon Seo
9. 4:13.91 FaLoL
10. 4:17.30 TheDubDubJr
11. 4:42.20 fun at the joy
12. 4:48.25 DGCubes
13. 4:49.07 nevinscph
14. 4:50.48 YouCubing
15. 4:51.21 dollarstorecubes
16. 5:07.20 abunickabhi
17. 5:21.52 Raymos Castillo
18. 5:25.51 Logan2017DAYR01
19. 5:26.24 Liam Wadek
20. 5:32.20 quing
21. 5:46.98 VJW
22. 5:56.35 Sub1Hour
23. 5:59.47 cubingpatrol
24. 6:30.28 Rollercoasterben 
25. 6:30.29 Hunter Eric Deardurff
26. 6:32.32 Antto Pitkänen
27. 6:32.83 swankfukinc
28. 6:33.61 oliver sitja sichel
29. 6:42.86 Pfannkuchener
30. 7:05.68 BraydenTheCuber
31. 7:10.89 Gnome
32. 7:24.18 [email protected]
33. 7:24.84 FLS99
34. 7:26.78 lumes2121
35. 7:28.72 LittleLumos
36. 7:30.36 OriEy
37. 7:37.24 breadears
38. 8:01.52 One Wheel
39. 8:04.43 PingPongCuber
40. 9:11.47 Jrg
41. 9:19.81 Lewis
42. 9:36.92 BenChristman1
43. 10:00.93 Rubika-37-021204
44. 10:16.86 theos
45. 10:20.47 sporteisvogel
46. 10:21.69 Rafaello
47. 10:31.39 Jacck
48. 10:47.77 linus.sch
49. 11:06.89 thomas.sch
50. 11:56.53 freshcuber.de
51. 14:06.85 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay* (46)

1. 5:35.69 Dream Cubing
2. 5:46.83 jancsi02
3. 6:16.95 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4. 6:25.21 cuberkid10
5. 6:34.28 Lim Hung
6. 6:45.10 JoXCuber
7. 6:45.19 ichcubegerne
8. 6:57.63 OriginalUsername
9. 8:22.68 nevinscph
10. 8:32.17 dollarstorecubes
11. 8:36.94 YouCubing
12. 8:40.78 xyzzy
13. 8:42.80 fun at the joy
14. 8:55.09 DGCubes
15. 9:29.89 BradenTheMagician
16. 9:37.98 abunickabhi
17. 9:40.57 quing
18. 9:49.10 Logan2017DAYR01
19. 9:49.10 begiuli65
20. 9:57.10 Aleksandar Dukleski
21. 10:00.04 Sub1Hour
22. 10:07.49 Hunter Eric Deardurff
23. 10:27.48 Liam Wadek
24. 10:48.60 VJW
25. 11:08.39 swankfukinc
26. 11:34.36 Antto Pitkänen
27. 11:36.79 oliver sitja sichel
28. 11:51.96 Raymos Castillo
29. 12:42.39 Gnome
30. 12:59.80 [email protected]
31. 13:18.00 lumes2121
32. 13:44.56 FLS99
33. 13:49.30 BraydenTheCuber
34. 13:58.43 One Wheel
35. 14:01.67 breadears
36. 14:38.90 LittleLumos
37. 15:37.94 PingPongCuber
38. 16:42.41 Lewis
39. 17:13.91 Jrg
40. 17:52.22 Rubika-37-021204
41. 18:22.42 linus.sch
42. 18:45.94 sporteisvogel
43. 19:19.50 thomas.sch
44. 19:36.21 Jacck
45. 20:23.42 Rafaello
46. 22:42.42 freshcuber.de


*Clock* (116)

1. 4.17 JChambers13
2. 4.23 TipsterTrickster 
3. 4.28 Yunhooooo


Spoiler



4. 4.76 MartinN13
5. 4.89 Jaime CG
6. 4.98 ElephantCuber
7. 5.19 jaysammey777
8. 5.52 Liam Wadek
9. 5.61 thembldlord
10. 5.82 Kerry_Creech
11. 6.01 Josh_
12. 6.28 dollarstorecubes
13. 6.42 vishwasankarcubing
14. 6.44 MattP98
15. 6.63 TheDubDubJr
16. 6.66 Sean Hartman
17. 6.78 YouCubing
18. 7.15 NewoMinx
19. 7.25 50ph14
20. 7.34 DesertWolf
21. 7.36 cuberkid10
22. 7.40 BradenTheMagician
23. 7.44 Parke187
24. 7.50 drpfisherman
25. 7.69 Kit Clement
26. 7.69 PokeCubes
27. 7.92 Luke Garrett
28. 7.94 JoXCuber
29. 7.97 Magdamini
30. 8.16 tJardigradHe
31. 8.17 MCuber
32. 8.20 Lim Hung
33. 8.36 BigBoyMicah
34. 8.51 Rollercoasterben 
35. 8.61 Keenan Johnson
36. 8.62 mrsniffles01
37. 8.70 trav1
38. 8.79 Micah Morrison
39. 8.92 typo56
40. 8.97 ImmolatedMarmoset
41. 9.02 JackPfeifer
42. 9.06 NathanaelCubes
43. 9.19 OriginalUsername
44. 9.29 fun at the joy
45. 9.45 Niclas Mach
46. 9.59 Logan2017DAYR01
47. 9.87 sean_cut4
48. 10.02 parkertrager
49. 10.11 Torch
50. 10.14 Shadowjockey
51. 10.27 Raymos Castillo
52. 10.45 Dylan is nub
53. 10.70 Michał Krasowski
54. 10.72 [email protected]
55. 10.85 ichcubegerne
56. 11.03 Triangles_are_cubers
57. 11.14 mihnea3000
58. 11.17 Hunter Eric Deardurff
59. 11.26 N4Cubing
60. 11.29 VIBE_ZT
61. 11.31 CubicOreo
62. 11.42 DGCubes
63. 11.45 ngmh
64. 11.66 Sub1Hour
65. 11.71 revaldoah
66. 11.89 Rafaello
67. 11.99 idrkmans
68. 12.03 FaLoL
69. 12.15 BraydenTheCuber
70. 12.35 quing
71. 12.37 KrokosB
72. 12.41 Zeke Mackay
73. 12.47 BenChristman1
74. 12.49 PingPongCuber
75. 12.68 oliver sitja sichel
76. 12.83 cubingpatrol
77. 12.84 Fred Lang
78. 12.89 Antto Pitkänen
79. 13.08 RyuKagamine
80. 13.22 JO Cubing
81. 13.23 epride17
82. 13.29 abhijat
83. 13.34 oliverpallo
84. 13.42 remopihel
85. 13.42 riz3ndrr 
86. 13.47 Isaac Latta
87. 13.57 Boris McCoy
88. 14.27 FLS99
89. 14.90 Ayce
90. 15.22 brad711
91. 15.26 aarush vasanadu
92. 15.93 PratikKhannaSkewb
93. 16.37 freshcuber.de
94. 16.70 Chris Van Der Brink
95. 16.86 lumes2121
96. 17.02 Mike Hughey
97. 17.30 DhruvA
98. 17.63 nevinscph
99. 18.48 abunickabhi
100. 18.54 HelloKIMKIM
101. 20.18 Jacck
102. 20.35 Cube to Cube
103. 20.73 swankfukinc
104. 20.75 Heath Flick
105. 21.14 Lewis
106. 21.43 linus.sch
107. 24.30 thomas.sch
108. 25.25 Heewon Seo
109. 26.02 David Reid
110. 26.03 d2polld
111. 26.87 JustinTimeCuber
112. 27.43 sporteisvogel
113. 29.85 One Wheel
114. 35.05 begiuli65
115. 48.74 MatsBergsten
116. 1:12.74 midnightcuberx


*Megaminx* (115)

1. 37.50 Heewon Seo
2. 42.03 AidanNoogie
3. 42.22 Magdamini


Spoiler



4. 42.82 NewoMinx
5. 46.12 thecubingwizard
6. 46.28 MegaminxMan
7. 47.03 JO Cubing
8. 49.14 Khairur Rachim
9. 50.08 KrokosB
10. 52.00 Sean Hartman
11. 53.05 BrianJ
12. 53.57 Luke Garrett
13. 54.06 MCuber
14. 55.12 OriginalUsername
15. 55.55 JackPfeifer
16. 56.23 Nutybaconator
17. 56.45 Lim Hung
18. 57.12 MrKuba600
19. 58.16 tJardigradHe
20. 58.88 Dream Cubing
21. 59.02 abhijat
22. 59.19 cuberkid10
23. 59.49 BradyCubes08
24. 1:00.70 CubicOreo
25. 1:02.35 TipsterTrickster 
26. 1:02.68 wuque man 
27. 1:02.92 jaysammey777
28. 1:02.92 DhruvA
29. 1:03.78 Cooki348
30. 1:03.97 DGCubes
31. 1:04.66 YouCubing
32. 1:04.81 BradenTheMagician
33. 1:05.34 quing
34. 1:05.35 ichcubegerne
35. 1:05.37 FaLoL
36. 1:05.62 vishwasankarcubing
37. 1:06.22 Fred Lang
38. 1:06.99 dollarstorecubes
39. 1:07.50 JoXCuber
40. 1:08.74 Michał Krasowski
41. 1:08.78 trav1
42. 1:08.98 Raymos Castillo
43. 1:09.76 BigBoyMicah
44. 1:10.45 Brendyn Dunagan
45. 1:13.44 Logan2017DAYR01
46. 1:14.26 Niclas Mach
47. 1:14.26 begiuli65
48. 1:14.43 Zeke Mackay
49. 1:14.53 TheDubDubJr
50. 1:16.29 turtwig
51. 1:17.31 Aleksandar Dukleski
52. 1:20.48 Triangles_are_cubers
53. 1:22.47 Sub1Hour
54. 1:22.69 thembldlord
55. 1:24.00 fun at the joy
56. 1:26.10 NathanaelCubes
56. 1:26.10 KingCanyon
58. 1:26.14 epride17
59. 1:26.45 Antto Pitkänen
60. 1:27.82 MattP98
61. 1:28.57 Cubing5life
62. 1:30.13 50ph14
63. 1:30.95 swankfukinc
64. 1:31.47 cubingpatrol
65. 1:32.44 ngmh
66. 1:32.77 abunickabhi
67. 1:33.31 Kit Clement
68. 1:33.68 Neb
69. 1:34.42 xyzzy
70. 1:35.88 nevinscph
71. 1:36.01 nms777
72. 1:36.46 CrispyCubing
73. 1:36.85 Liam Wadek
74. 1:39.85 Keenan Johnson
75. 1:40.08 Christopher Fandrich
76. 1:40.94 Koen van Aller
77. 1:41.90 Dylan Swarts
78. 1:42.52 TheNoobCuber
79. 1:44.77 PingPongCuber
80. 1:45.53 VIBE_ZT
81. 1:47.08 BraydenTheCuber
82. 1:48.73 VJW
83. 1:50.79 breadears
84. 1:51.28 Rollercoasterben 
85. 1:54.52 MarixPix
86. 1:58.67 aarush vasanadu
87. 1:59.28 [email protected]
88. 2:00.18 joshsailscga
89. 2:00.26 Rafaello
90. 2:01.39 [email protected]
91. 2:02.28 Lewis
92. 2:02.65 Utkarsh Ashar
93. 2:07.02 BenChristman1
94. 2:08.86 Gnome
95. 2:09.19 FLS99
96. 2:09.56 JustinTimeCuber
97. 2:12.75 I'm A Cuber
98. 2:17.12 DNF_Cuber
99. 2:24.25 Petri Krzywacki
100. 2:25.54 One Wheel
101. 2:28.52 Hunter Eric Deardurff
102. 2:32.44 Mike Hughey
103. 2:34.68 OriEy
104. 2:44.25 HippieCuber
105. 2:47.36 toinou06cubing
106. 3:09.55 midnightcuberx
107. 3:13.84 Jacck
108. 3:16.98 ok cuber
109. 3:17.59 sporteisvogel
110. 3:18.98 freshcuber.de
111. 3:24.04 wearephamily1719
112. 3:32.38 linus.sch
113. 3:41.34 ProStar
114. 4:13.29 thomas.sch
115. 4:30.09 Rubika-37-021204


*Pyraminx* (229)

1. 1.86 parkertrager
2. 1.97 MichaelNielsen
3. 2.10 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4. 2.16 tJardigradHe
4. 2.16 twoj_stary_pijany
6. 2.20 Dylan is nub
7. 2.24 jason3141
8. 2.27 DGCubes
9. 2.31 thembldlord
10. 2.35 Harsha Paladugu
11. 2.38 Awder
12. 2.38 Dylab is nub
13. 2.39 Magdamini
14. 2.40 Abhi
15. 2.41 Cooki348
16. 2.45 Kerry_Creech
17. 2.47 JackPfeifer
18. 2.49 dycocubix
19. 2.52 50ph14
20. 2.53 Logan2017DAYR01
21. 2.57 SpiFunTastic
22. 2.59 Ghost Cuber 
23. 2.64 TipsterTrickster 
24. 2.65 JakubDrobny
25. 2.76 MLGCubez
26. 2.78 remopihel
27. 2.78 BradyCubes08
28. 2.79 OriginalUsername
29. 2.83 Rafaello
30. 2.85 Ontricus
31. 2.87 Rubadcar
32. 2.88 Sean Hartman
33. 2.89 Chris Van Der Brink
34. 2.90 NarenRameshB
35. 2.94 BradenTheMagician
36. 2.99 Charles Jerome
37. 3.06 Trig0n
38. 3.08 ElyasCubing
39. 3.10 NoProblemCubing
40. 3.19 smackbadatskewb
41. 3.20 PokeCubes
42. 3.21 Cuz Red
43. 3.23 BrianJ
44. 3.26 Heath Flick
45. 3.40 MartinN13
46. 3.43 icubeslow434
47. 3.50 BigBoyMicah
48. 3.53 riz3ndrr 
49. 3.56 Luke Garrett
50. 3.57 Aneesh Aparajit
51. 3.59 mihnea3000
52. 3.60 Liam Wadek
53. 3.65 NewoMinx
54. 3.66 CubicOreo
55. 3.66 Legomanz
56. 3.67 MCuber
57. 3.74 TommyC
58. 3.76 JoXCuber
59. 3.77 ExultantCarn
60. 3.78 Cheng
61. 3.79 Nikhil Soares
62. 3.81 asacuber
63. 3.84 NathanaelCubes
64. 3.88 ProStar
65. 3.90 SebastianCarrillo
66. 3.90 Helmer Ewert
67. 3.94 OwenB
68. 3.96 V.Kochergin
69. 3.98 Christopher Fandrich
70. 4.00 JO Cubing
71. 4.01 begiuli65
72. 4.05 YouCubing
73. 4.13 DhruvA
74. 4.15 Niclas Mach
75. 4.29 dollarstorecubes
76. 4.32 Jaime CG
77. 4.33 PratikKhannaSkewb
78. 4.34 wuque man 
79. 4.37 RileyN23
80. 4.39 João Vinicius
81. 4.47 Sub1Hour
81. 4.47 Heewon Seo
83. 4.47 Boris McCoy
84. 4.48 cuberkid10
85. 4.50 Michał Krasowski
86. 4.50 ichcubegerne
87. 4.51 TheDubDubJr
88. 4.55 typo56
89. 4.56 [email protected]
90. 4.57 UnknownCanvas
91. 4.65 KardTrickKid_YT
92. 4.66 Zeke Mackay
92. 4.66 Parke187
94. 4.71 ElephantCuber
95. 4.80 wearephamily1719
96. 4.82 MattP98
97. 4.82 Torch
98. 4.85 jaysammey777
99. 4.86 VIBE_ZT
100. 4.89 vedroboev
101. 4.89 KrokosB
102. 4.91 bhoffman492
103. 4.96 Cale S
104. 4.97 BraydenTheCuber
105. 4.97 turtwig
106. 4.99 Marcus Siu
107. 5.00 Nutybaconator
108. 5.01 VJW
109. 5.09 fun at the joy
110. 5.13 Utkarsh Ashar
111. 5.14 Lim Hung
112. 5.31 Antto Pitkänen
113. 5.33 Shadowjockey
114. 5.34 Dream Cubing
115. 5.40 Manatee 10235
116. 5.41 Jam88
117. 5.43 TheNoobCuber
118. 5.45 boroc226han
119. 5.47 CaptainCuber
120. 5.48 Keenan Johnson
121. 5.48 Micah Morrison
122. 5.50 [email protected]
123. 5.51 bennettstouder
124. 5.55 trav1
124. 5.55 midnightcuberx
126. 5.57 NintendoCuber
127. 5.62 Brayden Gilland
128. 5.63 DesertWolf
129. 5.65 BleachedTurtle
130. 5.70 Raymos Castillo
131. 5.73 skewby_cuber
132. 5.74 oliver sitja sichel
133. 5.77 Neb
134. 5.78 FaLoL
135. 5.80 Triangles_are_cubers
136. 5.83 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
136. 5.83 Rollercoasterben 
138. 5.84 nikodem.rudy
139. 5.95 PingPongCuber
140. 5.97 jihu1011
141. 5.98 Isaac Latta
142. 6.16 sean_cut4
143. 6.19 CrispyCubing
144. 6.27 CodingCuber
145. 6.27 bh13
146. 6.34 theos
147. 6.47 quing
148. 6.52 Lewis
149. 6.58 vishwasankarcubing
150. 6.58 Joe Archibald
151. 6.63 weatherman223
152. 6.63 Koen van Aller
153. 6.64 Aleksandar Dukleski
154. 6.70 nico_german_cuber
155. 6.73 JustinTimeCuber
156. 6.78 LoiteringCuber
157. 6.79 InlandEmpireCuber
158. 6.88 abunickabhi
159. 6.95 rdurette10
160. 6.98 jvier
161. 7.03 abhijat
162. 7.04 SmallTownCuber
163. 7.05 RandomPerson84
164. 7.13 N4Cubing
165. 7.16 Kit Clement
166. 7.19 lumes2121
167. 7.26 sigalig
168. 7.27 Clément B.
169. 7.29 ok cuber
170. 7.32 Fred Lang
171. 7.40 MilanDas
172. 7.50 epride17
173. 7.53 cubingpatrol
174. 7.63 Natanael
175. 7.66 Alpha cuber
176. 7.77 BenChristman1
177. 7.78 Dylan Swarts
178. 7.79 skewbercuber
179. 7.86 Samuel Baird
180. 7.86 BLCuber8
181. 7.94 Ian Pang
182. 8.23 drpfisherman
183. 8.41 Mike Hughey
184. 8.57 ngmh
185. 8.73 aarush vasanadu
186. 8.90 Cube to Cube
187. 9.03 topppits
188. 9.34 d2polld
189. 9.43 toinou06cubing
190. 9.60 FLS99
191. 9.61 SonofRonan
192. 9.63 swankfukinc
193. 9.66 nms777
194. 9.69 2019DWYE01
195. 9.86 HelloKIMKIM
196. 9.93 brad711
197. 10.07 I'm A Cuber
198. 10.14 NaterTater23
199. 10.20 OriEy
200. 10.30 Bogdan
201. 10.32 nevinscph
202. 10.32 Joshua smith the cuber
203. 10.61 Henry Lipka
204. 10.72 Comvat
205. 10.77 sporteisvogel
206. 10.88 Hunter Eric Deardurff
207. 11.11 [email protected]
208. 11.26 KingCanyon
209. 11.34 Schmizee
210. 11.38 Jacck
211. 11.40 thomas.sch
212. 11.74 linus.sch
213. 11.95 LittleLumos
214. 12.70 freshcuber.de
215. 12.93 Master_Disaster
216. 12.95 DNF_Cuber
217. 13.06 Rubika-37-021204
218. 13.14 Gnome
219. 13.70 HippieCuber
220. 14.64 anna4f
221. 14.69 Janice_leslie
222. 15.10 Skewb_Cube
223. 15.56 YaleZ1023
224. 16.07 MEF227
225. 16.88 One Wheel
226. 19.11 KovyTheCuber
227. 21.61 KyleTheCuber
228. 25.72 MatsBergsten
229. 43.81 droerick


*Square-1* (171)

1. 6.55 Michał Krasowski
2. 6.74 Christopher Fandrich
3. 7.13 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4. 7.17 JackPfeifer
5. 7.29 PokeCubes
6. 8.04 David ep
7. 8.85 Dylan is nub
8. 9.25 thecubingwizard
9. 9.40 Dylab is nub
10. 9.43 Marcus Siu
11. 9.50 MLGCubez
12. 9.69 Shadowjockey
13. 9.70 Micah Morrison
14. 9.75 BradyCubes08
15. 9.77 Sub1Hour
16. 9.84 Charles Jerome
17. 10.13 BrianJ
18. 10.31 TipsterTrickster 
19. 10.40 riz3ndrr 
20. 10.41 Brendyn Dunagan
21. 10.48 GTGil
22. 10.97 Cale S
23. 11.04 YouCubing
24. 11.07 Rollercoasterben 
25. 11.08 thembldlord
26. 11.12 DesertWolf
27. 11.20 tJardigradHe
28. 11.26 Luke Garrett
29. 11.48 BradenTheMagician
30. 11.53 parkertrager
31. 11.59 KardTrickKid_YT
32. 11.65 cuberkid10
33. 11.96 smackbadatskewb
34. 12.03 MrKuba600
35. 12.04 Manatee 10235
36. 12.13 NewoMinx
37. 12.17 Sean Hartman
38. 12.40 Kylegadj
39. 12.47 dycocubix
40. 12.55 Lim Hung
41. 12.55 Clément B.
42. 12.59 oliver sitja sichel
43. 12.68 remopihel
44. 12.74 Kerry_Creech
45. 12.75 BraydenTheCuber
46. 13.01 Brady
47. 13.09 ichcubegerne
48. 13.23 Jaime CG
49. 13.38 Logan2017DAYR01
50. 13.57 BLCuber8
51. 13.66 MCuber
52. 13.72 Magdamini
53. 13.74 RileyN23
54. 13.81 AidanNoogie
55. 14.12 JoXCuber
56. 14.12 OriginalUsername
57. 14.42 fun at the joy
58. 14.47 Zeke Mackay
59. 14.48 typo56
60. 14.50 sigalig
61. 14.63 Boris McCoy
62. 14.94 NathanaelCubes
63. 15.13 ExultantCarn
64. 15.14 MichaelNielsen
65. 15.38 trav1
66. 15.49 jancsi02
67. 15.50 Antto Pitkänen
68. 15.79 jason3141
69. 16.04 DonovanTheCool
70. 16.26 50ph14
71. 16.40 DGCubes
72. 16.67 20luky3
73. 16.68 MattP98
74. 16.68 Rafaello
75. 16.73 boroc226han
76. 16.76 JakubDrobny
77. 16.88 Samuel Baird
78. 17.04 TheDubDubJr
79. 17.52 cheaj99
80. 17.79 NintendoCuber
81. 17.97 wearephamily1719
82. 18.08 Dream Cubing
83. 18.20 VIBE_ZT
84. 18.31 Comvat
85. 18.36 Keenan Johnson
86. 19.17 Torch
87. 19.24 midnightcuberx
88. 19.29 jvier
89. 19.32 abhijat
90. 19.55 TheNoobCuber
91. 19.62 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
92. 19.68 CubicOreo
93. 19.86 cubingpatrol
94. 20.36 mihnea3000
95. 20.40 Rubadcar
96. 20.40 Legomanz
97. 20.40 bhoffman492
98. 20.42 jaysammey777
99. 20.84 turtwig
100. 20.91 Niclas Mach
101. 20.98 JO Cubing
102. 21.00 Heewon Seo
103. 21.17 sean_cut4
104. 21.44 Kit Clement
105. 21.55 KrokosB
106. 21.72 João Vinicius
107. 22.05 V.Kochergin
108. 22.10 PingPongCuber
109. 22.37 bennettstouder
110. 22.61 Valken
111. 22.96 u Cube
112. 23.01 Neb
113. 23.22 ElephantCuber
114. 23.27 MilanDas
115. 23.49 BleachedTurtle
116. 23.54 skewby_cuber
117. 23.63 Henry Lipka
118. 24.36 Trig0n
119. 24.55 Sitina
120. 24.57 SebastianCarrillo
121. 24.79 SonofRonan
122. 25.09 dollarstorecubes
123. 25.46 Infraredlizards
124. 25.81 VJW
125. 25.96 weatherman223
126. 26.78 quing
127. 27.31 ngmh
128. 27.49 Immolated-Marmoset
129. 27.55 theos
130. 27.95 Liam Wadek
131. 28.08 CrispyCubing
132. 28.09 Fred Lang
133. 28.37 lumes2121
134. 28.42 FaLoL
135. 28.78 typeman5
136. 28.79 Raymos Castillo
137. 29.51 Schmizee
138. 30.25 Parke187
139. 30.56 drpfisherman
140. 31.61 brad711
141. 31.95 SmallTownCuber
142. 33.90 Jam88
143. 34.64 [email protected]
144. 35.16 Alpha cuber
145. 35.49 Heath Flick
146. 35.79 DNF_Cuber
147. 36.68 Thelegend12
148. 36.71 Mike Hughey
149. 37.10 BenChristman1
150. 37.68 begiuli65
151. 38.09 JustinTimeCuber
152. 40.27 Lewis
153. 41.80 Ian Pang
154. 43.83 nevinscph
155. 44.25 LoiteringCuber
156. 45.64 Bogdan
157. 46.09 rubyakdks kube
158. 46.55 aarush vasanadu
159. 50.15 FLS99
160. 50.93 epride17
161. 54.26 abunickabhi
162. 57.61 One Wheel
163. 58.43 [email protected]
164. 1:01.37 Jacck
165. 1:01.45 filmip
166. 1:06.07 Hunter Eric Deardurff
167. 1:09.58 sporteisvogel
168. 1:37.68 ok cuber
169. 2:01.39 thomas.sch
170. 3:37.98 Rubika-37-021204
171. 3:49.66 MatsBergsten


*Skewb* (194)

1. 1.81 PratikKhannaSkewb
2. 2.08 riz3ndrr 
3. 2.19 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4. 2.42 RileyN23
5. 2.52 Charles Jerome
6. 2.61 Rubadcar
7. 2.66 Isaac Latta
8. 2.67 Legomanz
9. 2.74 JackPfeifer
10. 2.82 Jaime CG
11. 2.84 Michał Krasowski
12. 2.89 asacuber
13. 2.96 Dylan is nub
14. 3.00 Cale S
15. 3.06 MrKuba600
16. 3.11 sascholeks
17. 3.21 TipsterTrickster 
18. 3.25 BrianJ
19. 3.27 JO Cubing
20. 3.32 OriginalUsername
21. 3.36 Dylab is nub
22. 3.47 tJardigradHe
23. 3.53 N4Cubing
24. 3.54 parkertrager
25. 3.55 bhoffman492
26. 3.56 Color Cuber
27. 3.61 Magdamini
28. 3.65 SebastianCarrillo
29. 3.73 Sean Hartman
30. 3.76 u Cube
31. 3.79 MLGCubez
32. 3.81 NewoMinx
33. 3.85 smackbadatskewb
34. 3.95 MichaelNielsen
35. 3.95 Luke Garrett
36. 3.96 Kylegadj
37. 3.97 Brendyn Dunagan
38. 4.02 Antto Pitkänen
39. 4.11 d2polld
40. 4.20 PokeCubes
41. 4.22 João Vinicius
42. 4.29 VIBE_ZT
43. 4.29 Logan2017DAYR01
44. 4.32 thembldlord
45. 4.37 dycocubix
46. 4.46 Boris McCoy
47. 4.48 DhruvA
48. 4.52 remopihel
49. 4.53 sean_cut4
50. 4.55 BradenTheMagician
51. 4.56 CubicOreo
52. 4.61 Trig0n
53. 4.63 Lim Hung
54. 4.63 Rafaello
55. 4.65 Heewon Seo
56. 4.67 MCuber
57. 4.68 ichcubegerne
58. 4.71 JakubDrobny
59. 4.71 MattP98
60. 4.78 TheDubDubJr
61. 4.79 DGCubes
62. 4.81 BigBoyMicah
63. 4.84 YouCubing
64. 4.88 Marcus Siu
65. 4.96 NathanaelCubes
66. 4.96 typo56
67. 5.06 50ph14
68. 5.07 cuberkid10
69. 5.09 mihnea3000
70. 5.10 V.Kochergin
70. 5.10 mrsniffles01
72. 5.14 Dream Cubing
73. 5.14 Liam Wadek
74. 5.23 weatherman223
75. 5.23 Sub1Hour
76. 5.29 Zeke Mackay
77. 5.32 Parke187
78. 5.32 JoXCuber
79. 5.33 Rollercoasterben 
80. 5.47 trav1
81. 5.51 icubeslow434
82. 5.58 epride17
83. 5.60 boroc226han
84. 5.64 lumes2121
85. 5.65 KrokosB
86. 5.71 jason3141
87. 5.73 Immolated-Marmoset
88. 5.74 DesertWolf
89. 5.77 Raymos Castillo
90. 5.78 jaysammey777
91. 5.81 cubingpatrol
92. 5.86 Triangles_are_cubers
93. 5.88 midnightcuberx
94. 5.90 mhcubergamer
95. 5.93 CrispyCubing
96. 5.98 Micah Morrison
97. 6.00 FaLoL
98. 6.01 Alpha cuber
99. 6.10 Shadowjockey
100. 6.12 oliver sitja sichel
101. 6.15 vedroboev
102. 6.18 Kit Clement
103. 6.30 Nutybaconator
104. 6.35 Aleksandar Dukleski
105. 6.38 fun at the joy
106. 6.43 Torch
107. 6.45 Niclas Mach
108. 6.64 Comvat
108. 6.64 dollarstorecubes
110. 6.67 vishwasankarcubing
111. 6.67 Chris Van Der Brink
112. 6.75 BLCuber8
113. 6.83 BleachedTurtle
114. 6.85 BraydenTheCuber
115. 6.96 wearephamily1719
116. 7.06 Ontricus
117. 7.10 NintendoCuber
118. 7.19 Christopher Fandrich
119. 7.20 turtwig
119. 7.20 Neb
121. 7.23 Jami Viljanen
122. 7.23 quing
123. 7.27 Keenan Johnson
124. 7.30 aarush vasanadu
125. 7.40 ngmh
126. 7.50 Cuz Red
127. 7.51 SpiFunTastic
128. 7.55 Fred Lang
129. 7.58 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
130. 7.59 Manatee 10235
130. 7.59 [email protected]
132. 7.76 abunickabhi
133. 7.91 skewbercuber
134. 7.96 Utkarsh Ashar
135. 7.99 skewby_cuber
136. 8.06 PingPongCuber
137. 8.18 drpfisherman
138. 8.25 Dutgif32
139. 8.27 KingCanyon
140. 8.41 MilanDas
141. 8.47 dschieses
142. 8.49 nikodem.rudy
143. 8.67 brad711
144. 8.70 Schmizee
145. 8.95 JustinTimeCuber
146. 9.03 Hunter Eric Deardurff
147. 9.12 Alea
148. 9.25 YaleZ1023
149. 9.32 Dylan Swarts
150. 9.33 Samuel Baird
151. 9.44 InlandEmpireCuber
152. 9.56 ok cuber
153. 9.71 Cooki348
154. 9.82 Bogdan
155. 10.00 bennettstouder
156. 10.02 idrkmans
157. 10.05 theos
158. 10.08 sigalig
159. 10.16 Lewis
160. 10.28 FLS99
161. 10.36 Koen van Aller
162. 10.58 Ianwubby
163. 11.44 Heath Flick
164. 11.54 abhijat
165. 11.56 Thelegend12
166. 11.61 nevinscph
167. 11.77 toinou06cubing
168. 12.37 Mike Hughey
169. 12.39 begiuli65
170. 12.48 swankfukinc
171. 12.50 Cube to Cube
172. 12.54 topppits
173. 13.48 BenChristman1
174. 13.52 ProStar
175. 14.10 SonofRonan
176. 14.22 DNF_Cuber
177. 14.30 Master_Disaster
178. 14.40 SmallTownCuber
179. 14.84 NaterTater23
180. 15.15 LittleLumos
181. 15.74 Jacck
182. 15.80 OriEy
183. 16.50 thomas.sch
184. 16.68 freshcuber.de
185. 17.07 Rubika-37-021204
186. 17.47 linus.sch
187. 19.38 HelloKIMKIM
188. 19.98 MatsBergsten
189. 20.79 VJW
190. 22.44 sporteisvogel
191. 22.94 HippieCuber
192. 24.70 droerick
193. 27.08 Sir E Brum
194. 29.91 One Wheel


*Kilominx* (55)

1. 18.25 NewoMinx
2. 20.85 jaysammey777
3. 21.81 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 22.32 Heewon Seo
5. 22.62 bhoffman492
6. 24.46 JO Cubing
7. 24.69 Logan2017DAYR01
8. 27.18 ichcubegerne
9. 27.25 TheDubDubJr
10. 27.39 Antto Pitkänen
11. 27.42 CubicOreo
12. 27.97 abhijat
13. 28.25 MrKuba600
14. 28.63 dollarstorecubes
15. 28.74 TipsterTrickster 
16. 29.04 YouCubing
17. 30.11 cuberkid10
18. 30.25 BradenTheMagician
19. 31.59 BrianJ
20. 32.96 JoXCuber
21. 33.88 Awder
22. 34.05 Lim Hung
23. 34.29 CrispyCubing
24. 36.20 Kit Clement
25. 36.71 Sean Hartman
26. 36.76 Sub1Hour
27. 36.83 [email protected]
28. 37.13 Luke Garrett
29. 37.83 begiuli65
30. 38.24 drpfisherman
31. 38.87 VIBE_ZT
32. 40.35 abunickabhi
33. 42.37 quing
34. 43.52 nms777
35. 46.51 MattP98
36. 47.57 Rafaello
37. 48.99 Lewis
38. 49.36 Chris Van Der Brink
39. 51.27 JustinTimeCuber
40. 51.33 BraydenTheCuber
41. 1:00.76 PingPongCuber
42. 1:01.23 Mike Hughey
43. 1:03.78 BenChristman1
44. 1:05.45 oliver sitja sichel
45. 1:11.19 ProStar
46. 1:21.76 joshsailscga
47. 1:22.80 linus.sch
48. 1:27.97 ok cuber
49. 1:35.70 thomas.sch
50. 1:38.08 freshcuber.de
51. 1:53.10 d2polld
52. 2:21.66 Rubika-37-021204
53. 2:27.64 sporteisvogel
54. 2:30.37 MatsBergsten
55. 8:46.14 Jacck


*Mini Guildford* (43)

1. 3:33.88 NewoMinx
2. 3:36.21 Sean Hartman
3. 3:39.68 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4. 3:44.60 tJardigradHe
5. 3:45.95 OriginalUsername
6. 3:53.36 Micah Morrison
7. 3:56.23 Luke Garrett
8. 4:10.42 Lim Hung
9. 4:10.98 JoXCuber
10. 4:12.94 ichcubegerne
11. 4:18.96 TipsterTrickster 
12. 4:23.91 Heewon Seo
13. 4:26.91 BradenTheMagician
14. 4:34.56 fun at the joy
15. 4:38.76 YouCubing
16. 4:40.15 dollarstorecubes
17. 4:42.69 DGCubes
18. 4:59.28 abhijat
19. 5:12.32 Logan2017DAYR01
20. 5:25.19 Zeke Mackay
21. 5:29.20 Raymos Castillo
22. 5:34.83 Sub1Hour
23. 5:42.41 cubingpatrol
24. 5:42.51 quing
25. 5:50.79 Antto Pitkänen
26. 5:53.30 remopihel
27. 5:57.14 BraydenTheCuber
28. 6:12.81 swankfukinc
29. 6:14.17 Rollercoasterben 
30. 6:32.24 oliver sitja sichel
31. 6:32.32 PingPongCuber
32. 6:49.15 VIBE_ZT
33. 7:35.82 50ph14
34. 7:44.41 FLS99
35. 7:48.19 lumes2121
36. 7:52.61 [email protected]
37. 8:09.43 Rafaello
38. 9:14.54 Lewis
39. 10:12.56 One Wheel
40. 12:07.22 ok cuber
41. 13:05.51 sporteisvogel
42. 13:58.40 Jacck
43. 16:32.74 thomas.sch


*Redi Cube* (59)

1. 6.46 Chris Van Der Brink
2. 7.42 dollarstorecubes
3. 7.89 Awder


Spoiler



4. 8.43 Trig0n
5. 9.20 DGCubes
6. 9.20 BMcCl1
7. 10.61 AidanNoogie
8. 10.78 João Vinicius
9. 10.84 JoXCuber
10. 11.06 ichcubegerne
11. 11.44 TipsterTrickster 
12. 12.57 vishwasankarcubing
13. 13.10 Harsha Paladugu
14. 13.67 BradenTheMagician
15. 13.94 Sean Hartman
16. 14.01 ElephantCuber
17. 14.05 Rafaello
18. 14.60 OriginalUsername
19. 14.80 Logan2017DAYR01
20. 14.99 YouCubing
21. 15.03 Niclas Mach
22. 15.25 cuberkid10
23. 15.66 Luke Garrett
24. 15.71 Lim Hung
25. 16.22 TheDubDubJr
26. 16.24 Kit Clement
27. 16.89 PingPongCuber
28. 16.93 drpfisherman
29. 17.00 VIBE_ZT
30. 17.04 Zeke Mackay
31. 17.35 pizzacrust
32. 17.58 JackPfeifer
33. 17.83 Sub1Hour
34. 18.02 Nutybaconator
35. 18.87 xyzzy
36. 19.92 oliver sitja sichel
37. 21.21 NathanaelCubes
38. 21.87 [email protected]
39. 22.11 Raymos Castillo
40. 22.18 abunickabhi
41. 22.84 bennettstouder
42. 23.40 bhoffman492
43. 23.87 BraydenTheCuber
44. 24.20 ProStar
45. 25.01 Rollercoasterben 
46. 25.13 theos
47. 27.11 jaysammey777
48. 27.34 BenChristman1
49. 27.86 Henry Lipka
50. 28.16 Mike Hughey
51. 29.08 linus.sch
52. 29.41 Alea
53. 30.03 Lewis
54. 32.77 FLS99
55. 33.66 cubingpatrol
56. 34.06 thomas.sch
57. 37.98 freshcuber.de
58. 41.70 Jacck
59. 47.36 Rubika-37-021204


*Master Pyraminx* (37)

1. 17.68 Harsha Paladugu
2. 24.18 Zeke Mackay
3. 27.82 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 29.85 ichcubegerne
5. 33.36 Kit Clement
6. 34.03 dollarstorecubes
7. 34.53 Natanael
8. 34.61 YouCubing
9. 35.33 TipsterTrickster 
10. 36.25 BradenTheMagician
11. 38.19 JoXCuber
12. 39.27 TheDubDubJr
13. 40.41 VIBE_ZT
14. 40.74 abunickabhi
15. 41.05 Sean Hartman
16. 41.91 Chris Van Der Brink
17. 42.14 CubicOreo
18. 42.80 Rafaello
19. 43.55 NewoMinx
20. 50.62 ElephantCuber
21. 51.63 drpfisherman
22. 53.48 Mike Hughey
23. 55.85 quing
24. 57.00 jaysammey777
25. 59.74 thomas.sch
26. 1:01.70 cuberkid10
27. 1:02.09 PingPongCuber
28. 1:04.12 UnknownCanvas
29. 1:05.05 BraydenTheCuber
30. 1:06.80 Heath Flick
31. 1:07.46 Logan2017DAYR01
32. 1:12.20 Lewis
33. 1:12.72 Jacck
34. 1:14.10 freshcuber.de
35. 1:20.03 One Wheel
36. 1:28.96 Rubika-37-021204
37. 1:29.77 sporteisvogel


*15 Puzzle* (45)

1. 4.63 Ben Whitmore
2. 5.88 dphdmn
3. 6.92 Osipov Aleksander


Spoiler



4. 6.96 gottagitgud
5. 8.40 Awder
6. 8.83 Hunter Eric Deardurff
7. 9.79 YouCubing
8. 11.45 dollarstorecubes
9. 12.29 quing
10. 13.73 cuberkid10
11. 13.76 Natanael
12. 14.80 TipsterTrickster 
13. 15.71 Lim Hung
14. 16.13 Amelia
15. 16.32 Cuz Red
16. 17.34 MattP98
17. 17.95 nms777
18. 17.97 BradenTheMagician
19. 18.10 G2013
20. 18.98 PingPongCuber
21. 19.17 xyzzy
22. 19.40 ProStar
23. 19.75 ichcubegerne
24. 20.13 aarush vasanadu
25. 20.63 TheDubDubJr
26. 20.95 lumes2121
27. 22.97 begiuli65
28. 23.59 Sean Hartman
29. 23.70 Bogdan
30. 24.25 drpfisherman
31. 24.71 DGCubes
32. 24.74 Rafaello
33. 28.14 sporteisvogel
34. 28.45 jaysammey777
35. 28.90 freshcuber.de
36. 29.18 Zeke Mackay
37. 31.27 thomas.sch
38. 33.57 Kit Clement
39. 34.82 MatsBergsten
40. 35.67 abunickabhi
41. 38.14 Mike Hughey
42. 40.00 linus.sch
43. 43.38 bennettstouder
44. 1:14.10 Rubika-37-021204
45. 2:01.22 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves* (15)

1. 38.29 G2013
2. 39.55 Teh Keng Foo
3. 41.56 WoowyBaby


Spoiler



4. 45.36 Bogdan
5. 45.71 Kit Clement
6. 46.18 xyzzy
7. 48.23 fun at the joy
8. 48.44 YouCubing
9. 48.84 trangium
10. 49.42 ichcubegerne
11. 49.83 Jacck
12. 50.03 Mike Hughey
13. 52.32 dollarstorecubes
14. 54.93 FLS99
15. 56.51 Rafaello


*Mirror Blocks* (50)

1. 17.01 BradenTheMagician
2. 18.76 ichcubegerne
3. 22.92 Valken


Spoiler



4. 31.52 CubicOreo
5. 31.92 joshsailscga
6. 32.63 YouCubing
7. 32.96 nickelcubes
8. 36.79 MattP98
9. 37.26 GTGil
10. 43.15 Niclas Mach
11. 43.74 dollarstorecubes
12. 47.07 Lim Hung
13. 47.62 VIBE_ZT
14. 47.70 quing
15. 49.06 DGCubes
16. 49.93 JoXCuber
17. 52.49 Rafaello
18. 52.74 fun at the joy
19. 54.75 FLS99
20. 55.08 Zeke Mackay
21. 55.49 cuberkid10
22. 58.61 DhruvA
23. 1:00.80 ProStar
24. 1:03.05 Lewis
25. 1:05.43 lumes2121
26. 1:07.28 [email protected]
27. 1:07.66 Raymos Castillo
28. 1:09.28 Christopher Fandrich
29. 1:09.71 Ian Pang
30. 1:10.67 drpfisherman
31. 1:10.99 Heath Flick
32. 1:12.21 João Vinicius
33. 1:12.86 Luke Garrett
34. 1:14.31 Antto Pitkänen
35. 1:15.89 BenChristman1
36. 1:18.56 abunickabhi
37. 1:19.58 JustinTimeCuber
38. 1:22.17 TheDubDubJr
39. 1:23.17 BraydenTheCuber
40. 1:24.30 OJ Cubing
41. 1:40.89 Mike Hughey
42. 1:42.15 thomas.sch
43. 1:48.48 freshcuber.de
44. 1:50.35 Liam Wadek
45. 1:59.46 oliver sitja sichel
46. 2:16.79 ok cuber
47. 2:31.49 Sean Hartman
48. 3:00.06 Rubika-37-021204
49. 4:05.00 Jacck
50. 4:25.16 sporteisvogel


*Curvy Copter* (13)

1. 2:18.84 TipsterTrickster 
2. 2:29.79 Kit Clement
3. 2:59.93 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 3:03.74 YouCubing
5. 3:18.74 VIBE_ZT
6. 3:40.55 ichcubegerne
7. 4:00.85 Gnome
8. 4:35.13 Rafaello
9. 4:43.62 thomas.sch
10. 4:51.48 Mike Hughey
11. 5:24.74 drpfisherman
12. 7:40.27 Jacck
13. 8:32.75 One Wheel


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks for compiling these stats every year! So happy I actually brought my overall ranking up in 2020 - I didn't expect to pull off top 5!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 16, 2021)

THanks for compiling the stats. Excited to be featured in the 4BLD top 3.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 16, 2021)

Unfortunately missed 6×6×6 a few weeks in 2020 (all but one of those times I still submitted my times as forum posts), so that ruined my "perfect attendance record", but nice to see I still managed to get second place in points. I also did 5×5×5 every week last year, but that only got me up to ninth place in points.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 16, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> Here are the 2020 means for each event. To be listed in an event, you must have had at least five valid results (non dnfs). The results here are the mean of the best five results/averages during all of 2020.
> 
> *3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* (22)
> 
> ...



I think there's an error with MBld sorting.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2021)

Keroma12 said:


> I think there's an error with MBld sorting.


Oops, yes. I will try to fix it and update as soon as I can. I had to rewrite all the code this year to move some of the work client-side because execution was taking too long on the server.

Edit: Yes, that was pretty badly messed up. Sorry for any confusion; hopefully the results are fixed now. Please let me know if you see any other problems.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 18, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Total points all events* (1076)
> 
> 1. 51996 ichcubegerne
> 2. 51105 OriginalUsername
> 3. 41722 Sean Hartman


Finally I got first in this


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 21, 2022)

@Mike Hughey Can we get the 2021 results when you get the chance? Thanks for all the work you do, as always!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2022)

For 2021, we had 1241 participants. Congratulations to ichcubegerne, who led by a much larger margin this year.

*Total points all events* (1241)

1. 46881 ichcubegerne
2. 39798 Luke Garrett
3. 39106 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4. 35348 OriginalUsername
5. 33753 DGCubes
6. 33676 sean_cut4
7. 31934 cuberkid10
8. 29905 Charles Jerome
9. 29585 sigalig
10. 29203 nevinscph
11. 28728 Dream Cubing
12. 27873 Brendyn Dunagan
13. 27776 Liam Wadek
14. 26733 tJardigradHe
15. 26035 MCuber
16. 25235 MLGCubez
17. 25007 abunickabhi
18. 24139 midnightcuberx
19. 23334 JChambers13
20. 23208 Benyó
21. 23135 Khairur Rachim
22. 22161 agradess2
23. 21273 FaLoL
24. 19961 Cale S
25. 19905 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
26. 19328 BrianJ
27. 19047 BMcCl1
28. 18205 Legomanz
29. 17850 KrokosB
30. 17514 wearephamily1719
31. 17252 Heewon Seo
32. 17146 vishwasankarcubing
33. 17030 Logan2017DAYR01
34. 16684 MartinN13
35. 16608 Raymos Castillo
36. 16214 Li Xiang
37. 15831 mihnea3000
38. 15530 turtwig
39. 15526 d2polld
40. 15306 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41. 15254 jaysammey777
42. 15224 Nuuk cuber
43. 15030 abhijat
44. 14933 Lim Hung
45. 14822 Torch
46. 14817 drpfisherman
47. 14432 michaelxfy
48. 14315 Boris McCoy
49. 13870 2019ECKE02
50. 13629 TheDubDubJr
51. 13568 Ty Y.
52. 13466 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
53. 13154 NathanaelCubes
54. 13101 darrensaito
55. 13069 leomannen
56. 12948 xyzzy
57. 12904 Antto Pitkänen
58. 12878 2018AMSB02
59. 12759 PCCuber
60. 12436 Jacck
61. 12362 MattP98
62. 12213 fun at the joy
63. 11836 G2013
64. 11770 LittleLumos
65. 11548 João Vinicius
66. 11410 Shadowjockey
67. 11120 Triangles_are_cubers
68. 11010 Vlad Hordiienko
69. 10687 asacuber
70. 10529 mrsniffles01
71. 10445 Rubadcar
72. 10272 Sub1Hour
73. 10242 the super cuber
74. 10019 MatsBergsten
75. 10007 Zeke Mackay
76. 9781 VIBE_ZT
77. 9458 Aleksandar Dukleski
78. 9313 20luky3
79. 9272 tommyo11
80. 9265 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
81. 9242 Oxzowachi
82. 9167 breadears
83. 9102 Fred Lang
84. 8771 Micah Morrison
85. 8719 Ontricus
86. 8702 sporteisvogel
87. 8661 Keroma12
88. 8628 CB21
89. 8612 Fisko
90. 8503 Peter Preston
91. 8464 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
92. 8278 Jrg
93. 8243 YouCubing
94. 8151 thatkid
95. 8115 Harsha Paladugu
96. 8097 trangium
97. 8075 revaldoah
98. 8017 Keenan Johnson
99. 7979 Cubey_Tube
100. 7973 Imran Rahman
101. 7854 bennettstouder
102. 7805 One Wheel
103. 7770 KardTrickKid_YT
104. 7665 DLXCubing
105. 7664 Lewis
106. 7623 John_NOTgood
107. 7592 dollarstorecubes
108. 7495 White KB
109. 7450 Grzegorz Chudzik
110. 7425 seungju choi
111. 7418 Rubika-37-021204
112. 7343 ExultantCarn
113. 7300 NoahCubing
114. 7273 Jonah Jarvis
115. 7211 theit07
116. 7207 50ph14
117. 7128 Mike Hughey
118. 7014 Sean Hartman
119. 6859 CaptainCuber
120. 6789 Chris Van Der Brink
121. 6633 TipsterTrickster 
122. 6623 Mantas Urbanavicius
123. 6596 VJW
124. 6507 quing
125. 6500 remopihel
126. 6184 2017LAMB06
127. 6175 asiahyoo1997
128. 6105 thecubingwizard
129. 6035 MichaelNielsen
130. 5981 nico_german_cuber
131. 5868 ican97
132. 5783 parkertrager
133. 5587 JoXCuber
134. 5532 Dylan Swarts
135. 5418 John Benwell
136. 5312 ElyasCubing
137. 5309 Arachane
138. 5284 Bilbo7
139. 5267 sqAree
140. 5233 LukasDikic
141. 5226 TheEpicCuber
142. 5130 lumes2121
143. 5023 xtreme cuber2007
144. 4985 thomas.sch
145. 4934 MrKuba600
146. 4860 dycocubix
147. 4835 Trig0n
148. 4683 FishyIshy
149. 4615 Skewb_Cube
150. 4569 MaksymilianMisiak
151. 4532 the dnf master
152. 4521 Der Der
152. 4521 Ricardo Zapata
154. 4509 PratikKhannaSkewb
155. 4485 wuque man 
156. 4484 Manatee 10235
157. 4483 NintendoCuber
158. 4480 BraydenTheCuber
159. 4459 DNF_Cuber
159. 4459 chancet4488
161. 4432 RyanSoh
162. 4400 Volcaniccubing
163. 4387 Winfaza
164. 4342 Ali161102
165. 4312 Sjviray
166. 4279 BraydenAdamsSolves
167. 4235 BradyCubes08
168. 4195 Shaun Mack
169. 4169 Brady
170. 4137 Utkarsh Ashar
171. 4135 GenTheThief
172. 4046 CubableYT
173. 4030 filmip
173. 4030 V Achyuthan
175. 3985 pizzacrust
176. 3979 Rollercoasterben 
177. 3928 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
178. 3898 CubeCube
179. 3837 Sphericality
180. 3830 theos
181. 3809 qaz
182. 3795 yijunleow
183. 3769 Thecubingcuber347
184. 3716 TrueCuberOfficial
185. 3629 Pfannkuchener
186. 3577 melexi
187. 3546 Magdamini
188. 3537 DesertWolf
189. 3535 TheCubingAddict980
190. 3489 jihu1011
191. 3436 SpiFunTastic
192. 3367 Parke187
193. 3366 brad711
194. 3353 Petri Krzywacki
195. 3351 Jakub26
196. 3335 Cooki348
197. 3330 Jscuber
198. 3201 Rafaello
199. 3173 Mattia Pasquini
200. 3168 riz3ndrr 
201. 3166 Rouxster
201. 3166 Ethanawoll
203. 3088 weatherman223
204. 3086 Haribo
205. 3078 ImmolatedMarmoset
206. 3067 MarkA64
207. 2943 edd_dib
208. 2938 feli.cubes
209. 2937 Marcus Siu
210. 2893 CubicOreo
211. 2882 Hargun02
212. 2850 AndrewT99
213. 2848 Waffles
214. 2812 miguelrogenmoser
215. 2811 Toothcraver55
216. 2762 CodingCuber
217. 2716 JackPfeifer
218. 2638 freshcuber.de
219. 2635 Loffy8
220. 2607 Nutybaconator
221. 2551 NoProblemCubing
222. 2538 SebastianCarrillo
223. 2503 thembldlord
224. 2478 David ep
225. 2475 jacob.cubing
226. 2452 HawaiiLife745
227. 2435 sideedmain
228. 2430 BlueAcidball
229. 2421 Camerone Chin
230. 2406 Heath Flick
231. 2402 Θperm
232. 2397 Helmer Ewert
233. 2384 MrLunarWolf
234. 2381 Max C.
235. 2368 SirVivor
236. 2362 Wilhelm
237. 2353 Davoda_IV
238. 2350 OR cuber
239. 2345 InlandEmpireCuber
240. 2332 branson_lau
241. 2324 anna4f
242. 2319 oliver sherlock
243. 2315 AidanNoogie
244. 2310 jake.levine
245. 2299 Scrambled
246. 2294 jason3141
247. 2287 Ianwubby
248. 2284 gottagitgud
249. 2281 MTOBEIYF
250. 2277 Kerry_Creech
251. 2267 ARandomCuber
252. 2255 Adam Chodyniecki
253. 2244 DUDECUBER
254. 2227 porkyp10
255. 2194 owendonnelly
256. 2178 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
257. 2165 Josiah Blomker
258. 2134 Kit Clement
259. 2112 Neb
260. 2080 HKspeed.com
260. 2080 VectorCubes
262. 2059 cubingmom2
263. 2057 Christopher Fandrich
264. 2006 Josh Costello
265. 1988 vilkkuti25
266. 1980 Kylegadj
267. 1955 Benjamin Warry
268. 1939 vedroboev
269. 1931 Petro Leum
270. 1928 SpeedyOctahedron
271. 1921 Jami Viljanen
272. 1917 Emir Yusuf
273. 1908 Brayden Gilland
274. 1907 JFCUBING
275. 1898 Allagos
276. 1863 MasterIcePanda
277. 1860 OriEy
278. 1847 Simon31415
279. 1841 KatieDavies
280. 1836 NarenRameshB
281. 1835 tyl3366
282. 1809 scrubizilla
283. 1792 Poketube6681
283. 1792 DhruvA
283. 1792 Michael DeLaRosa
286. 1779 DistanceRunner25
287. 1754 oliverpallo
288. 1751 rubik2005
289. 1750 Jonascube
290. 1748 didiask
291. 1730 teehee_elan
292. 1727 BenChristman1
293. 1724 Akshat Sehgal
294. 1711 Pugalan Aravintan
295. 1684 Caleb Rogers
296. 1679 SonofRonan
297. 1665 pjk
298. 1656 myoder
299. 1649 Natemophi
300. 1620 dylpickle123780
301. 1618 Lvl9001Wizard
302. 1607 SUCubing
303. 1575 ArthropodJim
304. 1572 Meisme
305. 1568 KingCanyon
306. 1559 David Reid
307. 1553 MatthewEllis
308. 1542 鄧南英
309. 1538 dnguyen2204
310. 1536 SentsuiJack2403
311. 1533 apollocube
312. 1524 HD Truong Giang
313. 1486 GTGil
314. 1485 Cuber2s
315. 1483 tc kruber
316. 1480 u Cube
317. 1475 HippieCuber
317. 1475 willian_pessoa
319. 1455 linus.sch
320. 1451 WoowyBaby
321. 1430 Riddler97
322. 1426 Valken
323. 1422 Julio974
324. 1418 begiuli65
325. 1402 tranl1050
326. 1396 EvanWright1
327. 1393 Kacper Paweł Dworak
328. 1392 proper
329. 1386 openseas
330. 1378 Jay Cubes
331. 1352 Micah Wingfield
332. 1351 Glyr
333. 1338 UnknownCanvas
334. 1336 oliver sitja sichel
334. 1336 Delta Phi
336. 1330 Gnome
337. 1311 cubeyinnit
338. 1279 Awder
339. 1274 Tropical Cuber
340. 1260 Cubeology
341. 1253 cuberswoop
342. 1243 Cubing Forever
343. 1239 Poorcuber09
344. 1226 Elf
344. 1226 PotatoesAreUs
344. 1226 pb_cuber
347. 1211 mikiwow123
348. 1210 Urho Kinnunen
349. 1205 ReaganCubes
350. 1187 logofetesulo1
351. 1179 el3ctr0CuberZZ
351. 1179 RainbowsAndStuff
353. 1166 Zagros
354. 1164 swankfukinc
355. 1157 any name you wish
356. 1155 colegemuth
357. 1153 johnandthecube
358. 1151 Theodor Nordstrand
359. 1148 epride17
360. 1144 TommyC
361. 1143 bh13
362. 1142 trav1
363. 1123 FLS99
363. 1123 IndianCuber729
365. 1106 Ghost Cuber 
366. 1097 Aerocuber
367. 1092 PugCuber
368. 1091 Sixstringcal
369. 1086 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
370. 1082 arctan
371. 1078 SirWaffle
372. 1037 SilencedBumblebee
373. 1015 LwBigcubes
374. 1007 KellanB
375. 997 RedstoneTim
376. 982 Gan11Cuber
377. 980 Nina Pawlak
378. 977 Kael Hitchcock
379. 964 cubesolver7
380. 961 Habsen
381. 960 jkx9
382. 940 Jocubing
383. 934 jc_rubik
384. 932 BLCuber8
385. 931 Coinman_
386. 930 MarixPix
387. 927 Carter Cubes
388. 926 KP-20359
389. 924 eyeballboi
390. 892 Astral Cubing 
391. 882 FlatMars
392. 880 Melvintnh327
393. 871 Kymlikespotatoes12105
394. 865 Jaime CG
395. 864 PotatoCuber
395. 864 RiinaChan
397. 858 BleachedTurtle
398. 854 duckyisepic
399. 850 joshsailscga
399. 850 Karthik swaminathan
401. 849 Hjerpower
402. 844 AndyMok
403. 830 Oli_H
404. 824 PeterH2N
405. 821 Sellerie11
406. 817 JE Speed Cuber
407. 810 Brouxt Force
407. 810 N4C0
409. 808 topppits
410. 806 GooseCuber
411. 802 Kurukuru
412. 796 Stubbi
413. 795 123tacocat321
414. 788 RapsinSix
415. 787 calotret
416. 784 qwr
417. 782 thecubemaster23
418. 769 Caleb Ashley
419. 755 DynaXT
420. 749 Elo13
421. 747 Mai Hy
422. 743 glincons1
423. 735 PikachuPlayz_MC
424. 733 Ich_73
425. 730 soggy_bred
426. 720 LukasCubes
427. 710 CubeRed
428. 699 Alex Niedland
429. 691 zakikaz
430. 688 ITZME
431. 684 RP_Cubed
432. 679 SpeedCubing RDJ
433. 677 SpeedyReedy
434. 668 Cozy
435. 665 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
436. 660 AbObla
437. 658 GAN CUBER
438. 656 chicagocuber
439. 655 LE CUBING
440. 654 GT8590
440. 654 blerrpycuber
442. 646 Daniel Mullen
443. 645 Mcuber5
444. 644 JMHCubed
444. 644 AquaCuber12345
446. 643 bentse
447. 642 TheSlykrCubr
448. 640 FB Cubing
449. 639 Tx789
450. 631 virginia
451. 626 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
451. 626 aamiel
453. 623 I am not a noob
454. 617 Doubleoh8
455. 598 RaFperm
456. 595 LukeBrunsvold
457. 590 360cubed
457. 590 Gregsimo84
459. 588 ThePureCuber
460. 587 Alexander
460. 587 SeanMoran03
462. 584 Master_Disaster
463. 582 NolanDoes2x2
464. 580 JoannaCuber
465. 579 AOM1502
466. 578 kahvipelle123
466. 578 DanikaCuber
468. 577 bobak
469. 576 alyzsnyzs
470. 573 anamazingcuber
471. 572 Ace19212
472. 571 Ahnaf Islam
473. 566 KSNCubed
473. 566 beabernardes
475. 561 tigermaxi
475. 561 MuaazCubes
477. 560 CamErone
478. 552 Isaac Latta
479. 547 Aleki
479. 547 Henry Lipka
481. 545 Triple N Cubing
481. 545 Macattack1502
483. 544 PokeCubes
484. 543 [email protected]
485. 541 squanbld
486. 536 Das Cubing
487. 532 superkitkat106
488. 531 The Blockhead
489. 528 bbulbs135
490. 527 hyperbannanas
490. 527 edcuberrules8473
492. 524 dat1asiandude
492. 524 JdMfX_
494. 523 geoffdapilipino
494. 523 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
496. 522 sondreboy1
497. 519 CubingwithChris
497. 519 Clément B.
497. 519 Boby Okta Arianda
500. 515 Yunhooooo
501. 514 Travelingyoyokid
502. 513 BerSerKer
503. 512 Jam88
504. 511 Tegan Jain
505. 505 MikaSmulders
506. 501 Josh_
507. 497 Alea
507. 497 Pseudonym
509. 496 fdh dnfed the solve
510. 493 hebscody
511. 488 GalaxyCubes5
512. 483 Kiwi_Cuber
513. 479 Dario Narbone
514. 477 ROEVOSS
515. 474 twoj_stary_pijany
516. 473 Myanmarcuberzwe
517. 467 HNcubing
518. 463 Brendan Bakker
518. 463 dhafin
520. 460 CraterCuberYT
521. 452 Thom S.
522. 441 Cyrus
523. 440 Peter N
524. 438 Isaiah Scott
525. 436 HelloKIMKIM
526. 435 GioccioCuber
527. 426 Moreno van Rooijen
527. 426 Mr Cuber
529. 425 mcubes3
530. 423 carcass
530. 423 cubingintherain
532. 422 bgcatfan
533. 417 iiNaxezi
534. 414 riffch
535. 411 The Cubing Dufus
536. 408 FastCubeMaster
537. 407 padddi
538. 406 JC Cuber
538. 406 vlad_cuber14
540. 405 Benjamin Bø
541. 403 RifleCat
542. 402 JLSH
542. 402 Nazib Nawar
544. 400 Lupus3141
545. 397 brianyu
546. 395 arbivara
547. 394 sCs
548. 393 Dodges_Cuber 374
549. 390 Zachary White
550. 389 BlueJacket
550. 389 UPCHAN
552. 387 CubiBubi
553. 386 AngeGabriel
554. 377 Hayden Rafles
555. 376 CFOP INC
556. 375 JE_cubes
557. 374 cuber_knight
558. 371 hydynn
559. 369 CreationUniverse
560. 368 cuberbutnotacuber
561. 367 smackbadatskewb
562. 366 KarlMarcus11
563. 365 Lachlan Stephens
563. 365 Y cuber
563. 365 durjoypaul
566. 364 nickelcubes
567. 362 calcuber1800
568. 359 Ninja208
569. 358 sockman
569. 358 palanthrum
571. 353 Bill Domiano
572. 351 BrodoTheDodo.
572. 351 bradleysampson
574. 350 flyingk
574. 350 YR96
576. 349 LeviDaCuber
577. 347 Rusty05
578. 346 Ich 73
579. 345 eef
580. 339 Lumej
580. 339 Kano
582. 337 Lux
583. 335 goidlon
583. 335 mattboeren
583. 335 mzyssgdbd
586. 334 TheWeathermn
587. 333 Quexs
587. 333 Ultimatecuber0814
589. 326 MJbaka
590. 324 Cuber Mao
590. 324 duskden
592. 323 CubingWithJosh
593. 322 T1_M0
594. 320 [email protected]
594. 320 memo_cubed
594. 320 Dang Tung
597. 317 ZF slow
597. 317 Kai_Valdez
599. 316 a3533
600. 308 TheKravCuber
600. 308 BestDragon27
602. 306 aidenkimm
602. 306 beaux_cuber
604. 303 Mat XD
605. 301 riovqn
606. 299 MarsMarshall
607. 298 Connor Cubes
607. 298 Dylan Miller
607. 298 KnightCuber
610. 296 CubeStack_Official
610. 296 J cubing
612. 294 Jonathan Cuber
612. 294 bulkocuber
614. 293 Nater-Tater42
615. 289 Erikas Cimnickas
616. 283 IsaacLatta
617. 282 ScaryTurtle
618. 281 DodusNet
618. 281 Reinhard
620. 279 Ram
620. 279 Blake the Cuber
622. 277 Swamp347
622. 277 IsThatA4x4
624. 276 ProStar
625. 275 fastCuber12345
626. 271 Takafumi Sakakibara
626. 271 Việt Vũ Nguyễn Khánh
628. 269 A Perm
628. 269 Allan Foltz
628. 269 Neatcubing
631. 268 CrispyCubing
631. 268 stonesimpson
633. 267 Sir E Brum
633. 267 KamTheCuber
635. 266 nms777
636. 265 NaterTater23
636. 265 pallycube
638. 264 Nash171
639. 262 Ben Hunter
640. 261 IMCubing
641. 259 eHop
642. 258 Goodoldcuber
642. 258 camcuber08
644. 257 123CuberOnYT
645. 253 Flow 3x3
646. 252 venimental
646. 252 RestroomLad57
648. 250 M.Sikandar
648. 250 Brandonius
650. 249 Amish
651. 248 FTB27
652. 247 GanAirSMCuber
653. 246 Ajju
654. 244 DavEz
654. 244 Krökeldil
656. 243 Amelia
657. 241 Slwcuber
658. 240 papasmurf
658. 240 CallMeJustin
660. 236 WACWCA
661. 234 Mark Boyanowski
661. 234 Paul.Mz
661. 234 cubercubercc
661. 234 GodCubing
665. 233 Astr4l
666. 231 Gam3sy Guy
667. 230 Sitina
667. 230 matteparo
669. 228 Florentin
670. 227 finri
671. 226 Harvie Partridge
671. 226 ZsS
673. 225 hellgate250
674. 224 Kiapdivad
675. 223 TheSilverBeluga
675. 223 Mason Gatrell
675. 223 Haadynaushahi
678. 222 Instance
678. 222 Future
680. 220 abty15
680. 220 Dallas
680. 220 Chickenwingstew
683. 218 Ilya2002
684. 217 huypendragon
684. 217 LuckzYT
686. 216 cuber135
687. 214 Ethan Delmar
688. 213 Leonard Erik Gombár
688. 213 Simeon.Scheepers1231
690. 212 aarush vasanadu
690. 212 paul lucas potota
692. 209 Jorjais
692. 209 Cubedrabbit
694. 208 Mathmaster
695. 206 Kal-Flo
696. 205 f96
696. 205 Joel binu
698. 202 CubetyCubes
698. 202 SteelyTheCuber
700. 201 SPEEEEED
701. 200 Labano
701. 200 Wrm2021maglev
703. 198 Foreright
704. 197 RyuKagamine
704. 197 Squanned22
706. 194 Andrew_Rizo
707. 193 Genius Cuber
707. 193 Ski Catamount
707. 193 Theopryminxking
710. 192 DiamondGolem12
710. 192 jackolas456
712. 191 enmy
712. 191 Muhd Yusuf
712. 191 Skeam
715. 189 GHOSTGANCUBER
716. 188 GC1998
717. 185 kits_
717. 185 SpeedCuberSUB30
717. 185 Mody
720. 184 Varun Mohanraj
721. 183 mm15
721. 183 SomeRandomCuber1
723. 182 Alireza138678
723. 182 Johnny badwin
725. 181 Hyperion
726. 180 Cpimtong
726. 180 GanCubing
728. 178 lross123
728. 178 haodada
730. 175 KingCobble29
730. 175 Filipe Teixeira
732. 174 Dvorak
733. 173 Omegacubing
733. 173 Galactic Duck
733. 173 sash22
736. 172 randomcubes
737. 171 Bigmonkey17
737. 171 Melonz
739. 170 L1ght7ear2020 YT
740. 169 Jack314
740. 169 stefan.s.skesh
742. 167 bhoffman492
742. 167 J perm
744. 165 Zubin Park
744. 165 Bapels
744. 165 somecuber23
747. 164 giorgi
747. 164 WhackingBox27
749. 162 gauthamaravind
749. 162 Zachary_Isom
749. 162 oshadheep
752. 161 Ernest Fowler
753. 160 [email protected]
754. 159 RyanC
755. 157 GooesCuber
755. 157 Cuber Rhythms
757. 156 Pika
758. 155 PTCuber
758. 155 Waiz
760. 154 Lazy Einstein
761. 153 InfiniteCuber25
761. 153 leolrg
763. 152 benthecuber
763. 152 collash
763. 152 thelegendary08
766. 151 BlurryZMan
767. 149 Bisquit111
768. 148 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
768. 148 minxer293
770. 145 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
770. 145 ArontheCuber
772. 142 Natanael
772. 142 John123
772. 142 Chinmay K Gowda
772. 142 Teehee21
776. 141 JustinTimeCuber
777. 140 Jenito Dani
778. 139 JKS
778. 139 naufal
778. 139 Maximilian2011
781. 138 AndersB
781. 138 Xauxage
781. 138 ElephantCuber
784. 136 CFOP2020
784. 136 ZZerBoss
786. 135 y perm 13
787. 134 Cubing5life
787. 134 Audun Meckelborg
787. 134 Adelina ilnicki
787. 134 Monkenitics
791. 132 thelargeman2048
791. 132 WD-420
791. 132 AlexmationsYT
794. 131 rowannn
795. 130 cheaj99
796. 129 Rykachu00
796. 129 Emma_The_Capricorn
798. 128 Nikhil George
798. 128 Taleag
798. 128 avodious
801. 127 GamesUnlocked
801. 127 RAUNAK
803. 126 Hanif Nirwasita Agly
803. 126 Swagrid
805. 125 elliottk_
806. 124 M1n1turtl3
806. 124 kaden D.
806. 124 aarav1121
809. 123 Th3LambSauce
810. 122 Lionel Lee
810. 122 Francisco Moraes
812. 119 Kaktoose
812. 119 ale_caballero_1212
812. 119 danchoi
815. 118 N speedsolving
815. 118 Jamal_69
817. 117 Gan Air SM
817. 117 Curtis
817. 117 Kathy218
817. 117 CiViC
821. 116 Eric Zhou
821. 116 sebcoolan
823. 115 redrubix2009
823. 115 abigaildoyle
825. 112 OmgItsMaxC
825. 112 zzoomer
827. 111 GAN11
828. 110 Shivanshu
829. 109 lucasliao0403
829. 109 hoalehuy
831. 108 ngmh
831. 108 DasZauberei
831. 108 rubikgan123
831. 108 Hamanoku
831. 108 krish_p
831. 108 cuberboy123
837. 107 Skullush
837. 107 penguinhopper
837. 107 StrategySam
840. 106 xLodestar
840. 106 patricKING
840. 106 d_cuber
840. 106 MindyJunga
844. 105 Jonathan James J
844. 105 ByVivkur
846. 104 MrOrungUtan
846. 104 yeimar leonel
846. 104 AnnaW
849. 103 lprince
850. 100 Bryan4305
850. 100 sarvagya
852. 99 Gašper Potočnik
852. 99 EvanCubes
852. 99 SussyGobu9911
855. 98 Impossible Cuber
855. 98 Samajor
857. 97 cubing_addict
858. 96 SpeedCubeReview
858. 96 err0r
860. 94 sl0wcuber
860. 94 @slow cuber
862. 93 MJCuber05
862. 93 speedycharly
864. 92 Milesb95
864. 92 samuel32153
864. 92 NiceCuber
867. 91 CuberSupremeYT
867. 91 seanthecuber
869. 90 MichaelV9304
869. 90 Nizamm
869. 90 Hagabalooga
872. 89 Hunter Eric Deardurff
872. 89 Wrecking Flame
872. 89 Gman.999
872. 89 Reirto-RRNF
876. 88 HiroshiCubes
877. 87 FalconInsane
877. 87 RTHK
879. 86 YoungPotatoBoi
880. 85 I_wish_for_sub-10
881. 84 GAN11 m pro
881. 84 Md Afam
883. 83 nikodem.rudy
883. 83 crazykitten499
883. 83 BengalBay
886. 82 Ev4nL4i
886. 82 Lava_Castle
888. 80 U_Turn_Cuber
888. 80 Ninjascoccer
888. 80 MagnificentThe1st
891. 79 Cubing 240
891. 79 Enoch Jiang
893. 78 Kian
893. 78 experimentalshells
893. 78 A_coin
893. 78 Erdan
893. 78 keny
893. 78 Theoruff
899. 77 Kchiuk
899. 77 aboiperson
899. 77 Opitmally average
899. 77 Sid'y Cubing
899. 77 tejalonkar
899. 77 Blitzmoos
905. 76 Djangodie
905. 76 Cubix Cuber
905. 76 Rayyan
908. 74 MeMiles
908. 74 grumble367
910. 73 Deltaz0
910. 73 Seoyun
910. 73 neicu
913. 72 VIVEK KUMAR
914. 71 ClashCode
914. 71 xsac
914. 71 simontiger
914. 71 EdenHazard16
914. 71 Oliver Wrzecionowski
919. 70 Pratyush Manas
919. 70 Daantjuh2008
919. 70 DaTornadoKarateCuber
922. 69 OJ Cubing
922. 69 Mo_A2244
922. 69 StrangeCraft
922. 69 cuber159
926. 68 icubeslow434
926. 68 Shrek
928. 67 Chiew Kai
929. 66 CubingCrazy
929. 66 Joe Archibald
929. 66 Squid
929. 66 saindu himansa
933. 65 Aadil ali
934. 64 EngiNerdBrian
934. 64 Techno Cuber
936. 63 CUBiKS
936. 63 shyaam
938. 62 Janice_leslie
938. 62 Emily
938. 62 Tucker Chamberlain
938. 62 Jimdob
938. 62 prakhar_gupta
938. 62 Rainer F.
944. 61 Jaagrav
944. 61 Justplayingwithx
944. 61 VerInShujin
944. 61 Mgruenwald
944. 61 AniObla
944. 61 YouriGast
950. 60 teboecubes
950. 60 K2Cubing
952. 59 KyleTheCuber
952. 59 SamBerg0
952. 59 Irish cuber
952. 59 SuperMarioGuy4
952. 59 davenx
952. 59 CMLS_G_LM
952. 59 isisk
959. 58 Joshua smith the cuber
959. 58 Akram Hayajneh
959. 58 Sledgehammer
959. 58 Sagiv
959. 58 Cherry_13
959. 58 fef
965. 57 rj
965. 57 sean_ot
965. 57 Jcubing
965. 57 JoshSP
965. 57 BadSpeedCuber
970. 56 kilwap147
970. 56 Theepiccuber2.0
970. 56 OtterCuber
973. 55 karolp
973. 55 mr. future
973. 55 Socket911nb
976. 54 JailtonMendes
976. 54 Opcube
976. 54 RUDRA PATEL
976. 54 ClockBlockCuber
976. 54 Green09
976. 54 PiiReyes
982. 53 Lolwhatisthissite
983. 52 sascholeks
983. 52 EnochManor
983. 52 Sandaru Dunutilake
983. 52 Iza_the_cuber
987. 51 knightron0
987. 51 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
989. 50 W Cubing
989. 50 thousand_cuts
991. 49 Hola Pantalones
991. 49 Rouxvolutionist
991. 49 GDOG2254
994. 48 vorherrscher
994. 48 spadafiva
994. 48 Jabe
994. 48 Jack_O
998. 47 meiyou
998. 47 Isaiah Blomker
998. 47 CUubingCure
998. 47 speedcuberguy
998. 47 Sanicsaniz
1003. 46 Oleksandr
1004. 45 cube.py
1004. 45 Lol_cat
1004. 45 Bosburp
1007. 44 JustAnotherCuber
1007. 44 KovyTheCuber
1007. 44 thorsilver
1010. 43 Infraredlizards
1011. 41 Cuber.1.2.3
1011. 41 Shady Hero
1011. 41 Clawzix
1011. 41 awh
1011. 41 Namedkid55
1016. 40 shqdowcuber
1016. 40 CuberCuberCubing
1016. 40 Ibbythecuber
1019. 39 Mr. McCubing
1019. 39 MarcoKiel7
1019. 39 Cai
1019. 39 Pogosaurus
1019. 39 TheDNAHero
1024. 38 f_roerick
1024. 38 SH03L4C3
1024. 38 SizzleEBaconCubing
1027. 37 ThomasJE
1027. 37 GRVigo
1027. 37 SimpleCubing
1027. 37 DarkSharkMaster
1027. 37 Bropunzel1306
1027. 37 alexstore06
1027. 37 lizs
1027. 37 Alicena
1027. 37 Clerbert
1036. 36 ducttapecuber
1036. 36 FanousekCZSK
1036. 36 yeetamus
1036. 36 Yohib Hussain
1036. 36 cubebot300
1041. 35 FinnTheCuber
1041. 35 CUBE prem
1041. 35 AISHANYA
1041. 35 egg inc 4life
1041. 35 Mithimal
1041. 35 MIcah
1041. 35 user123
1041. 35 LazyKidCUBE
1049. 34 maciospy
1049. 34 Cuker
1049. 34 alexh0yt
1049. 34 memomarta
1049. 34 Mytprodude
1054. 33 JJJAY
1055. 32 CraZZ CFOP
1055. 32 Mrauo
1055. 32 A Banana Plays
1058. 31 Jihan Lee
1059. 30 Nayano
1059. 30 hamayu
1059. 30 SirPlzStop
1059. 30 Bertie02
1059. 30 oddzr
1059. 30 cirno
1059. 30 Flowkap
1066. 29 [email protected]
1066. 29 Nir1213
1066. 29 WSmith
1066. 29 cubing boy
1066. 29 erickcolque1
1066. 29 Cuboy
1066. 29 dosiwa
1066. 29 Hpermarsenal
1066. 29 HW5238
1075. 28 Cool_Cuber_Girl
1075. 28 Iblfhk
1075. 28 The Cool Cuber
1078. 27 Xavphoenix
1078. 27 Mxcr0
1078. 27 Maanas_The_Boss
1078. 27 SizzleEBaconCubing2
1078. 27 Edwin shino cuber
1078. 27 abramar
1084. 26 HugeCuber
1084. 26 Ben Whitmore
1084. 26 oliverd113
1084. 26 JustARandomCuber
1084. 26 king 2007
1084. 26 Saimun
1084. 26 zyggyneil
1084. 26 Shubh verma
1084. 26 Forrest
1093. 25 MEF227
1093. 25 SavagerFlash17
1093. 25 tw_yucha
1093. 25 Romy4
1093. 25 Ruben 3x3
1093. 25 rubiksboy0710
1099. 24 davidr
1099. 24 Kry1992
1099. 24 DylanChen
1102. 23 emm011
1102. 23 Frank W
1102. 23 RosslynRussell
1102. 23 Mrhashtagpickle
1102. 23 TOMPRO
1102. 23 julesland10
1102. 23 Stijn
1109. 22 Herms28
1109. 22 R0#@N107
1109. 22 RubiksKing
1109. 22 CalebB
1109. 22 Ameyaa Bajaj
1109. 22 Firegamer
1115. 21 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
1115. 21 Ameatingforaliving
1115. 21 CDLF
1115. 21 Hooflepoof01
1115. 21 Pro-X Cubing
1120. 20 SnatLordHimself
1120. 20 mrslixtor
1122. 19 pyrapyravince
1122. 19 TheRCB
1122. 19 Sharky
1122. 19 Itz_Presto
1122. 19 TheBurninator15
1122. 19 Kim38889
1128. 18 Corgos
1128. 18 Allemann
1128. 18 #AyaWaya_123
1128. 18 Cub3solver
1128. 18 Zemtik
1128. 18 The Asdfghjkl
1128. 18 Owais
1128. 18 Jos.F
1128. 18 Pillow
1137. 17 dphdmn
1137. 17 RadicalRick
1137. 17 P.G.KoolKuber
1137. 17 dude23
1137. 17 jun349
1137. 17 Gilgilon123
1137. 17 Cowardly
1137. 17 Cuberinacuber
1137. 17 Owais Khan
1146. 16 bacyril
1146. 16 leofun01
1146. 16 renlei6054
1146. 16 Alex Fields
1146. 16 Precise diamond
1146. 16 TheAverageCuber
1146. 16 LordLaurie
1153. 15 Weeweeumwilliam
1153. 15 WereCubing
1153. 15 NinjaDax2011
1153. 15 Mootjebigboy
1157. 14 Diegocube
1157. 14 CubesN'StuffOfficial
1157. 14 AmericanBoy
1157. 14 shucrime
1157. 14 TBone01010
1157. 14 Hexamonka
1163. 13 Theo Leinad
1163. 13 PalmTree23
1163. 13 Akash xuber
1163. 13 wenzmen
1167. 12 PotatoCuber
1167. 12 billybobbob
1167. 12 Adaaam.
1167. 12 AvocadoCubez
1167. 12 Anka
1172. 11 David the cubing god
1172. 11 jjjdragon31
1172. 11 Mezoo
1172. 11 senula samarasinghe
1176. 10 Helo people
1176. 10 HorsyCorsy98
1176. 10 Antonndrw
1176. 10 AntiSune4U
1176. 10 TyGuy
1176. 10 Mhmdheriyadi
1176. 10 Joshy123
1183. 9 Porcupine01
1183. 9 Angela Carolyn Pinto
1183. 9 MatsRognerud.G
1183. 9 BobBill
1183. 9 hanifsebir
1183. 9 DancingCactus76
1183. 9 Timmy the cuber
1183. 9 NoobMish15
1183. 9 Starlilywolf
1183. 9 redfox
1193. 8 Bobcuber123
1193. 8 Nperm_5843
1193. 8 MegaRTsquad
1193. 8 Anakin
1193. 8 executier
1198. 7 Bruh
1198. 7 speedcuber50
1198. 7 Ali2424
1198. 7 EarthyCubing
1198. 7 Franchesa Locson
1203. 6 StuntPlayZYT
1203. 6 Savagepony
1203. 6 SUJAY
1203. 6 Spiderman3339
1203. 6 AZZYTASTER
1203. 6 m1a1x1
1203. 6 Sadiqur Rahman
1203. 6 J Perm_5843
1203. 6 Prolol 100
1203. 6 Phone battery
1213. 5 cougarscratch
1213. 5 luca2453
1213. 5 wilrad2
1213. 5 ToasterMonkey
1213. 5 sinhcucai
1213. 5 emagamer12322
1213. 5 X-Man Tornado V2
1213. 5 pedringameplay3
1221. 4 _sketchkid
1221. 4 LandonIsLSUbound
1221. 4 YaBoiKemp
1221. 4 WyattGoalieBear
1221. 4 BZ8 Cubing
1221. 4 HeroRyker
1221. 4 natanel
1221. 4 H Perm 12345678910
1221. 4 doggyfanpe
1221. 4 MeSeet
1221. 4 Rathore
1221. 4 Vincent_the sub 30
1233. 3 Space
1233. 3 Cuber_Chris
1233. 3 Ankit26
1233. 3 Osprey
1233. 3 Cubernooob
1233. 3 Arkodeep Maitra
1233. 3 Preston
1233. 3 KAM815
1233. 3 SimRos


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2022)

2021 individual event points:

*2x2x2* (902)

1. 6437 Legomanz
2. 6303 Charles Jerome
3. 5781 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4. 5267 sean_cut4
5. 5142 Brendyn Dunagan
6. 5080 cuberkid10
7. 5024 OriginalUsername
8. 4971 BradenTheMagician
9. 4716 tJardigradHe
10. 4508 Liam Wadek
11. 4398 DGCubes
12. 4278 Cale S
13. 4224 Dream Cubing
14. 4167 ichcubegerne
15. 4053 MCuber
16. 4006 Khairur Rachim
17. 4003 JChambers13
18. 3932 midnightcuberx
19. 3807 BMcCl1
20. 3747 MLGCubez
21. 3728 Fred Lang
22. 3600 asacuber
23. 3586 BrianJ
24. 3553 mihnea3000
25. 3402 Imran Rahman
26. 3356 sigalig
27. 3225 Logan2017DAYR01
28. 3088 Rubadcar
29. 3080 agradess2
30. 3003 KrokosB
31. 2898 wearephamily1719
32. 2838 d2polld
33. 2817 Triangles_are_cubers
33. 2817 Benyó
35. 2776 leomannen
36. 2698 abhijat
37. 2602 Nuuk cuber
38. 2580 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39. 2521 trangium
40. 2474 Ty Y.
41. 2472 Antto Pitkänen
42. 2454 Vlad Hordiienko
43. 2436 ExultantCarn
44. 2377 turtwig
45. 2364 jaysammey777
46. 2334 TheDubDubJr
47. 2300 abunickabhi
48. 2294 Heewon Seo
49. 2216 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
50. 2185 PCCuber
51. 2165 Li Xiang
52. 2145 VIBE_ZT
53. 2139 bennettstouder
54. 2119 KardTrickKid_YT
55. 2110 FaLoL
56. 2097 Boris McCoy
57. 2061 darrensaito
58. 2001 John_NOTgood
59. 1918 Sub1Hour
60. 1883 TipsterTrickster 
61. 1879 MartinN13
62. 1854 Torch
63. 1826 G2013
64. 1777 João Vinicius
65. 1719 Zeke Mackay
66. 1688 Raymos Castillo
67. 1670 Trig0n
68. 1656 Aleksandar Dukleski
69. 1655 NathanaelCubes
70. 1639 MichaelNielsen
71. 1624 Ontricus
72. 1593 2019ECKE02
73. 1587 michaelxfy
74. 1580 ElyasCubing
75. 1515 Lim Hung
76. 1512 drpfisherman
77. 1497 vishwasankarcubing
78. 1477 nevinscph
78. 1477 Grzegorz Chudzik
80. 1459 fun at the joy
81. 1447 Fisko
82. 1444 White KB
83. 1434 MattP98
83. 1434 theit07
85. 1420 Peter Preston
86. 1395 Mike Hughey
87. 1393 DLXCubing
88. 1389 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
89. 1361 Cubey_Tube
90. 1352 CubableYT
91. 1324 Shadowjockey
92. 1316 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
93. 1305 the super cuber
94. 1291 Jonah Jarvis
95. 1267 LukasDikic
96. 1262 Der Der
97. 1219 DNF_Cuber
98. 1216 the dnf master
99. 1212 Lewis
100. 1197 remopihel
101. 1191 2018AMSB02
102. 1176 Thecubingcuber347
103. 1140 LittleLumos
104. 1139 TheEpicCuber
105. 1137 SpiFunTastic
106. 1115 Mantas Urbanavicius
107. 1083 Caleb Rogers
108. 1072 asiahyoo1997
109. 1034 dollarstorecubes
110. 1024 Jrg
111. 992 BraydenTheCuber
112. 990 tommyo11
113. 987 50ph14
114. 983 Oxzowachi
115. 967 breadears
116. 958 Sean Hartman
117. 956 Bilbo7
118. 946 TheCubingAddict980
119. 939 BraydenAdamsSolves
120. 938 seungju choi
121. 931 Dylan Swarts
122. 926 Arachane
123. 918 JoXCuber
124. 911 Chris Van Der Brink
125. 886 Sjviray
126. 871 dycocubix
127. 866 Rubika-37-021204
128. 863 Rouxster
128. 863 V Achyuthan
130. 858 Brady
131. 846 YouCubing
131. 846 John Benwell
133. 840 sqAree
134. 831 NoahCubing
135. 825 wuque man 
135. 825 CaptainCuber
137. 821 CubeCube
138. 811 sporteisvogel
139. 794 CB21
140. 783 parkertrager
141. 781 NintendoCuber
142. 776 TrueCuberOfficial
143. 775 Micah Morrison
143. 775 RyanSoh
145. 758 Shaun Mack
146. 752 Ricardo Zapata
147. 741 quing
148. 732 yijunleow
149. 723 AndrewT99
150. 722 Utkarsh Ashar
150. 722 Harsha Paladugu
150. 722 anna4f
153. 719 Haribo
154. 704 Magdamini
155. 696 PratikKhannaSkewb
156. 685 xyzzy
157. 674 Θperm
158. 672 Manatee 10235
159. 664 arctan
160. 660 MrKuba600
160. 660 Sphericality
162. 656 Volcaniccubing
163. 650 One Wheel
164. 644 Waffles
165. 639 BradyCubes08
166. 638 tyl3366
167. 636 Akshat Sehgal
168. 624 Jscuber
169. 621 Poketube6681
170. 619 oliver sherlock
171. 613 owendonnelly
172. 611 JFCUBING
173. 598 Mattia Pasquini
173. 598 Loffy8
175. 589 MarkA64
176. 586 NarenRameshB
177. 575 SebastianCarrillo
178. 572 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
179. 571 xtreme cuber2007
180. 569 thecubingwizard
180. 569 qwr
182. 568 CodingCuber
183. 564 Josiah Blomker
184. 563 jihu1011
185. 558 weatherman223
186. 553 oliverpallo
187. 547 MaksymilianMisiak
188. 534 BlueAcidball
188. 534 Jakub26
190. 516 WoowyBaby
191. 513 OR cuber
192. 507 Keenan Johnson
193. 506 thomas.sch
194. 499 CubicOreo
194. 499 Rafaello
196. 496 Toothcraver55
196. 496 sideedmain
196. 496 VectorCubes
199. 493 JackPfeifer
200. 492 MrLunarWolf
201. 490 mrsniffles01
202. 486 David ep
203. 484 Cubing Forever
204. 482 Jami Viljanen
204. 482 Ianwubby
206. 480 cubingmom2
206. 480 cubeyinnit
208. 478 Jacck
208. 478 feli.cubes
208. 478 Josh Costello
211. 477 DhruvA
212. 467 cuberswoop
213. 466 Parke187
214. 464 Christopher Fandrich
215. 463 Jonascube
216. 455 Kerry_Creech
217. 449 DUDECUBER
218. 447 DesertWolf
219. 443 Wilhelm
220. 438 Cuber2s
221. 437 Max C.
222. 436 Pugalan Aravintan
223. 431 porkyp10
224. 427 vilkkuti25
225. 425 NoProblemCubing
226. 423 2017LAMB06
227. 414 jason3141
227. 414 miguelrogenmoser
229. 407 jacob.cubing
230. 401 Cooki348
231. 394 tc kruber
232. 388 InlandEmpireCuber
233. 386 Brayden Gilland
234. 382 HippieCuber
234. 382 Simon31415
236. 379 SUCubing
237. 378 theos
238. 377 Theodor Nordstrand
239. 367 Camerone Chin
240. 363 Nutybaconator
241. 361 Karthik swaminathan
242. 357 Neb
243. 356 Marcus Siu
244. 355 Benjamin Warry
244. 355 HKspeed.com
246. 354 BenChristman1
247. 351 Ali161102
248. 349 Rollercoasterben 
249. 347 u Cube
250. 340 brad711
251. 339 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
252. 332 Glyr
253. 331 edcuberrules8473
254. 330 any name you wish
255. 328 KingCanyon
256. 327 Michael DeLaRosa
257. 326 Melvintnh327
258. 325 teehee_elan
259. 322 Pfannkuchener
260. 320 Allagos
260. 320 Ethanawoll
262. 319 Jay Cubes
263. 316 Meisme
264. 314 HawaiiLife745
265. 309 Gnome
266. 306 Hargun02
267. 305 ARandomCuber
268. 304 begiuli65
268. 304 bobak
270. 302 Skewb_Cube
271. 299 linus.sch
272. 292 MatsBergsten
272. 292 Helmer Ewert
274. 284 SentsuiJack2403
275. 282 GTGil
275. 282 melexi
277. 279 Ram
278. 276 didiask
279. 275 Poorcuber09
280. 272 aamiel
281. 268 Doubleoh8
282. 264 ITZME
283. 261 tranl1050
284. 258 Y cuber
285. 257 Tx789
286. 256 dylpickle123780
286. 256 cubesolver7
288. 253 SonofRonan
289. 251 thecubemaster23
289. 251 KellanB
291. 246 RapsinSix
292. 243 gottagitgud
293. 241 Aerocuber
294. 239 pizzacrust
295. 235 Ace19212
296. 231 MTOBEIYF
297. 229 el3ctr0CuberZZ
297. 229 GooseCuber
299. 228 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
300. 227 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
301. 226 proper
302. 225 jc_rubik
303. 223 Tropical Cuber
304. 222 RainbowsAndStuff
304. 222 HD Truong Giang
306. 220 Zagros
307. 218 Julio974
308. 216 Delta Phi
309. 215 BleachedTurtle
309. 215 Caleb Ashley
311. 214 swankfukinc
311. 214 Kymlikespotatoes12105
311. 214 Mat XD
311. 214 DynaXT
315. 213 Jonathan Cuber
316. 212 Astral Cubing 
316. 212 ImmolatedMarmoset
316. 212 jkx9
319. 211 riz3ndrr 
319. 211 Micah Wingfield
321. 210 Gan11Cuber
322. 208 Sixstringcal
323. 207 vedroboev
323. 207 nico_german_cuber
323. 207 Kacper Paweł Dworak
326. 206 duckyisepic
327. 205 colegemuth
328. 204 Jaime CG
329. 202 NolanDoes2x2
329. 202 Riddler97
331. 200 oliver sitja sichel
332. 198 Cyrus
333. 197 Alex Niedland
333. 197 pb_cuber
335. 196 LukasCubes
336. 195 johnandthecube
337. 193 epride17
337. 193 superkitkat106
339. 192 freshcuber.de
340. 190 myoder
340. 190 blerrpycuber
342. 189 FlatMars
343. 186 Kit Clement
343. 186 soggy_bred
345. 185 PugCuber
346. 183 SilencedBumblebee
346. 183 IndianCuber729
348. 182 SirWaffle
349. 180 Kael Hitchcock
350. 176 123tacocat321
351. 173 ican97
352. 172 PikachuPlayz_MC
353. 171 filmip
353. 171 Travelingyoyokid
355. 170 Cubeology
356. 167 HelloKIMKIM
357. 166 PotatoesAreUs
357. 166 JMHCubed
357. 166 geoffdapilipino
357. 166 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
361. 165 Hjerpower
361. 165 logofetesulo1
363. 164 LE CUBING
363. 164 Dodges_Cuber 374
365. 162 bentse
366. 161 Mai Hy
367. 159 Kano
368. 155 hydynn
369. 152 T1_M0
370. 151 dhafin
370. 151 UnknownCanvas
370. 151 OriEy
373. 150 David Reid
374. 149 Scrambled
375. 148 MasterIcePanda
376. 147 virginia
376. 147 DanikaCuber
378. 145 Nina Pawlak
378. 145 EvanWright1
380. 144 AquaCuber12345
381. 143 rubik2005
382. 142 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
383. 141 KP-20359
383. 141 MatthewEllis
385. 140 CraterCuberYT
386. 139 Master_Disaster
386. 139 Oli_H
388. 138 calcuber1800
389. 136 TheSlykrCubr
389. 136 Kurukuru
389. 136 Ich_73
392. 135 bh13
392. 135 Bigmonkey17
392. 135 Cuber Mao
392. 135 JE Speed Cuber
396. 134 KarlMarcus11
396. 134 Instance
398. 132 cubingintherain
399. 131 SpeedCubing RDJ
400. 130 memo_cubed
400. 130 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
402. 129 GAN CUBER
403. 128 BLCuber8
403. 128 Simeon.Scheepers1231
405. 127 Elf
405. 127 nickelcubes
407. 126 Carter Cubes
408. 125 Alexander
408. 125 Ahnaf Islam
408. 125 vlad_cuber14
408. 125 ThePureCuber
412. 124 M1n1turtl3
412. 124 N4C0
414. 123 tigermaxi
414. 123 PotatoCuber
414. 123 Dang Tung
414. 123 DistanceRunner25
418. 122 dat1asiandude
418. 122 J cubing
418. 122 RiinaChan
418. 122 Francisco Moraes
418. 122 SpeedyReedy
423. 121 aidenkimm
423. 121 BerSerKer
423. 121 Kiwi_Cuber
426. 120 trav1
426. 120 SteelyTheCuber
428. 119 BrodoTheDodo.
429. 118 GioccioCuber
429. 118 ReaganCubes
429. 118 Wrm2021maglev
432. 117 LukeBrunsvold
432. 117 FLS99
432. 117 Cozy
435. 116 lumes2121
435. 116 JdMfX_
435. 116 MJbaka
435. 116 Brouxt Force
439. 115 [email protected]
439. 115 fdh dnfed the solve
441. 114 thembldlord
442. 113 Mcuber5
442. 113 Ninja208
442. 113 FB Cubing
445. 112 KSNCubed
445. 112 dnguyen2204
445. 112 Jenito Dani
448. 111 hebscody
449. 110 twoj_stary_pijany
449. 110 Henry Lipka
449. 110 Zachary White
449. 110 Johnny badwin
449. 110 Sellerie11
454. 109 TheWeathermn
455. 108 Daniel Mullen
455. 108 Jocubing
455. 108 Urho Kinnunen
455. 108 AOM1502
459. 107 ProStar
459. 107 Nazib Nawar
459. 107 Das Cubing
462. 106 AndyMok
462. 106 Kylegadj
464. 105 mikiwow123
464. 105 Ben Hunter
466. 104 topppits
466. 104 apollocube
468. 103 Triple N Cubing
468. 103 matteparo
470. 102 eyeballboi
470. 102 Jam88
470. 102 Việt Vũ Nguyễn Khánh
473. 101 VJW
473. 101 The Cubing Dufus
473. 101 iiNaxezi
473. 101 Astr4l
477. 100 sondreboy1
477. 100 CamErone
477. 100 Dallas
477. 100 AngeGabriel
481. 99 WACWCA
481. 99 JC Cuber
481. 99 Lupus3141
484. 98 mm15
485. 97 pjk
485. 97 SeanMoran03
485. 97 chancet4488
488. 96 Macattack1502
488. 96 camcuber08
490. 95 alyzsnyzs
491. 93 Lachlan Stephens
491. 93 TommyC
491. 93 CubiBubi
494. 92 mcubes3
494. 92 anamazingcuber
496. 91 MarixPix
496. 91 IMCubing
496. 91 GalaxyCubes5
499. 90 Valken
500. 89 Peter N
500. 89 Bill Domiano
502. 87 Moreno van Rooijen
502. 87 Aleki
502. 87 sockman
502. 87 RP_Cubed
502. 87 RTHK
502. 87 Skeam
508. 86 LuckzYT
509. 85 kahvipelle123
509. 85 randomcubes
511. 84 CubetyCubes
512. 83 DodusNet
512. 83 Pseudonym
512. 83 360cubed
512. 83 SomeRandomCuber1
512. 83 123CuberOnYT
512. 83 chicagocuber
512. 83 Dvorak
519. 81 Petro Leum
519. 81 Mr Cuber
519. 81 duskden
522. 80 kaden D.
522. 80 redrubix2009
524. 79 AbObla
525. 78 flyingk
525. 78 IsaacLatta
527. 77 goidlon
527. 77 Taleag
527. 77 durjoypaul
527. 77 tejalonkar
527. 77 fastCuber12345
527. 77 StrategySam
533. 76 The Blockhead
533. 76 Coinman_
533. 76 Hayden Rafles
533. 76 beaux_cuber
537. 74 qaz
537. 74 Muhd Yusuf
539. 73 CubingwithChris
539. 73 Adam Chodyniecki
539. 73 brianyu
539. 73 rowannn
543. 72 Isaiah Scott
544. 71 Slwcuber
544. 71 Blake the Cuber
544. 71 UPCHAN
547. 70 venimental
547. 70 Connor Cubes
547. 70 GanAirSMCuber
547. 70 JE_cubes
551. 69 NaterTater23
551. 69 GanCubing
551. 69 mzyssgdbd
551. 69 Dario Narbone
555. 68 [email protected]
555. 68 MarsMarshall
555. 68 Ultimatecuber0814
558. 67 a3533
558. 67 Audun Meckelborg
558. 67 CuberSupremeYT
558. 67 I am not a noob
558. 67 WD-420
563. 66 Erikas Cimnickas
563. 66 Allan Foltz
563. 66 HNcubing
563. 66 Haadynaushahi
567. 65 Curtis
567. 65 carcass
567. 65 thelegendary08
567. 65 RyanC
571. 64 Natanael
571. 64 KamTheCuber
571. 64 avodious
571. 64 Brandonius
575. 63 AidanNoogie
575. 63 Squanned22
577. 62 Emir Yusuf
577. 62 ZF slow
577. 62 Ilya2002
577. 62 Pika
577. 62 Chickenwingstew
582. 61 CubeStack_Official
582. 61 aarush vasanadu
582. 61 collash
582. 61 AniObla
582. 61 LeviDaCuber
587. 60 teboecubes
587. 60 Lumej
587. 60 K2Cubing
590. 59 arbivara
590. 59 Gam3sy Guy
592. 58 ScaryTurtle
592. 58 GooesCuber
592. 58 AlexmationsYT
595. 57 bhoffman492
595. 57 Jorjais
595. 57 BlueJacket
595. 57 Davoda_IV
595. 57 Reirto-RRNF
600. 56 jackolas456
600. 56 Amish
600. 56 Benjamin Bø
603. 55 riffch
603. 55 Nater-Tater42
603. 55 Joel binu
603. 55 beabernardes
607. 54 Habsen
607. 54 Reinhard
607. 54 Ajju
607. 54 KnightCuber
607. 54 CubingWithJosh
607. 54 Emma_The_Capricorn
613. 53 Foreright
613. 53 Andrew_Rizo
613. 53 Lolwhatisthissite
613. 53 stonesimpson
613. 53 SPEEEEED
618. 52 lucasliao0403
618. 52 ZsS
618. 52 Waiz
618. 52 bbulbs135
622. 51 eef
623. 50 Alea
623. 50 Sir E Brum
623. 50 CubingCrazy
623. 50 W Cubing
623. 50 MindyJunga
628. 49 Amelia
628. 49 thelargeman2048
628. 49 Mody
628. 49 IsThatA4x4
632. 48 willian_pessoa
632. 48 glincons1
634. 47 DiamondGolem12
634. 47 Quexs
636. 46 Filipe Teixeira
636. 46 Hyperion
636. 46 Flow 3x3
636. 46 Galactic Duck
636. 46 Melonz
641. 44 giorgi
641. 44 cuberbutnotacuber
641. 44 GamesUnlocked
641. 44 Mason Gatrell
641. 44 bulkocuber
646. 43 xLodestar
646. 43 Infraredlizards
646. 43 Bapels
646. 43 FTB27
650. 42 nms777
650. 42 N speedsolving
650. 42 benthecuber
650. 42 edd_dib
650. 42 bradleysampson
650. 42 Kiapdivad
650. 42 Theopryminxking
650. 42 RaFperm
658. 41 Xauxage
658. 41 samuel32153
658. 41 Paul.Mz
658. 41 FalconInsane
658. 41 SussyGobu9911
663. 40 Sandaru Dunutilake
663. 40 CallMeJustin
663. 40 RestroomLad57
666. 39 Omegacubing
666. 39 MichaelV9304
666. 39 Theoruff
669. 38 Gan Air SM
669. 38 SH03L4C3
669. 38 MrOrungUtan
669. 38 Krökeldil
669. 38 Florentin
669. 38 danchoi
669. 38 Gman.999
669. 38 ArontheCuber
677. 37 joshsailscga
677. 37 CFOP2020
677. 37 Goodoldcuber
677. 37 Samajor
677. 37 GodCubing
677. 37 Hamanoku
677. 37 Ninjascoccer
684. 36 Keroma12
684. 36 aarav1121
684. 36 Lava_Castle
684. 36 gauthamaravind
684. 36 eHop
684. 36 Cubedrabbit
684. 36 Ski Catamount
684. 36 Yohib Hussain
692. 35 Jaagrav
692. 35 FinnTheCuber
692. 35 Heath Flick
692. 35 Bisquit111
692. 35 BengalBay
692. 35 Labano
692. 35 y perm 13
692. 35 @slow cuber
692. 35 cubing_addict
701. 34 Daantjuh2008
701. 34 Future
701. 34 Green09
704. 33 Kathy218
704. 33 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
704. 33 Ich 73
704. 33 BestDragon27
704. 33 paul lucas potota
709. 32 lross123
709. 32 InfiniteCuber25
709. 32 Leonard Erik Gombár
712. 31 [email protected]
712. 31 palanthrum
714. 30 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
714. 30 speedycharly
714. 30 sCs
714. 30 Zachary_Isom
714. 30 neicu
719. 29 Mgruenwald
719. 29 Cubix Cuber
719. 29 Neatcubing
719. 29 Cuboy
719. 29 fef
719. 29 Sanicsaniz
725. 28 KyleTheCuber
725. 28 Swamp347
727. 27 DasZauberei
727. 27 yeimar leonel
727. 27 JoshSP
727. 27 GAN11
731. 26 Kaktoose
731. 26 Sid'y Cubing
731. 26 haodada
731. 26 Deltaz0
735. 25 Thom S.
735. 25 YR96
735. 25 isisk
735. 25 Th3LambSauce
739. 24 sl0wcuber
739. 24 FanousekCZSK
739. 24 stefan.s.skesh
739. 24 Genius Cuber
739. 24 Jonathan James J
739. 24 Bropunzel1306
739. 24 enmy
739. 24 Nash171
739. 24 Rusty05
739. 24 CiViC
749. 23 shqdowcuber
749. 23 EvanCubes
749. 23 user123
749. 23 keny
749. 23 Stijn
754. 22 sebcoolan
754. 22 mr. future
754. 22 RAUNAK
754. 22 CalebB
754. 22 memomarta
754. 22 TheDNAHero
760. 21 Kian
760. 21 Akram Hayajneh
760. 21 JKS
760. 21 Maximilian2011
760. 21 Shubh verma
760. 21 MagnificentThe1st
766. 20 CUBiKS
766. 20 oshadheep
766. 20 YouriGast
766. 20 Chiew Kai
766. 20 Namedkid55
771. 19 GAN11 m pro
771. 19 I_wish_for_sub-10
773. 18 JustARandomCuber
773. 18 Ibbythecuber
773. 18 Clerbert
776. 17 xsac
776. 17 L1ght7ear2020 YT
776. 17 WSmith
776. 17 lprince
776. 17 padddi
776. 17 HiroshiCubes
782. 16 Emily
782. 16 Opcube
782. 16 SavagerFlash17
782. 16 Adelina ilnicki
782. 16 Cai
782. 16 cubercubercc
782. 16 Ethan Delmar
782. 16 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
790. 15 Sledgehammer
790. 15 Rykachu00
790. 15 Jabe
790. 15 GDOG2254
790. 15 krish_p
790. 15 TOMPRO
790. 15 SizzleEBaconCubing
790. 15 Blitzmoos
790. 15 cuber159
799. 14 CUBE prem
799. 14 Chinmay K Gowda
799. 14 DarkSharkMaster
799. 14 erickcolque1
799. 14 abigaildoyle
799. 14 BadSpeedCuber
805. 13 Cuber.1.2.3
805. 13 egg inc 4life
805. 13 hoalehuy
805. 13 HW5238
805. 13 PiiReyes
805. 13 Isaiah Blomker
811. 12 U_Turn_Cuber
811. 12 aboiperson
811. 12 CuberCuberCubing
811. 12 Firegamer
811. 12 saindu himansa
816. 11 JustAnotherCuber
816. 11 SpeedCuberSUB30
816. 11 A Perm
816. 11 Lol_cat
816. 11 king 2007
816. 11 DaTornadoKarateCuber
816. 11 CUubingCure
823. 10 hyperbannanas
823. 10 f_roerick
823. 10 Impossible Cuber
823. 10 Shady Hero
823. 10 Weeweeumwilliam
823. 10 Cub3solver
823. 10 JoannaCuber
823. 10 Mrhashtagpickle
823. 10 Sharky
832. 9 penguinhopper
832. 9 Zemtik
832. 9 TheRCB
832. 9 Clawzix
832. 9 Flowkap
832. 9 squanbld
832. 9 Socket911nb
839. 8 ClockBlockCuber
839. 8 lizs
839. 8 SirPlzStop
839. 8 Bosburp
839. 8 simontiger
839. 8 CMLS_G_LM
845. 7 MuaazCubes
845. 7 Ali2424
845. 7 dude23
845. 7 Gilgilon123
845. 7 TheAverageCuber
845. 7 RubiksKing
845. 7 Ameyaa Bajaj
845. 7 TheBurninator15
845. 7 abramar
845. 7 Hexamonka
855. 6 Joshua smith the cuber
855. 6 StuntPlayZYT
855. 6 R0#@N107
855. 6 SuperMarioGuy4
855. 6 The Cool Cuber
855. 6 AZZYTASTER
855. 6 Ruben 3x3
855. 6 Maanas_The_Boss
855. 6 julesland10
855. 6 cubebot300
865. 5 MEF227
865. 5 MarcoKiel7
865. 5 Irish cuber
865. 5 Xavphoenix
865. 5 emagamer12322
865. 5 ByVivkur
865. 5 WereCubing
865. 5 AvocadoCubez
865. 5 pedringameplay3
865. 5 NiceCuber
865. 5 grumble367
865. 5 Mytprodude
877. 4 Mr. McCubing
877. 4 leofun01
877. 4 MatsRognerud.G
877. 4 WyattGoalieBear
877. 4 Iza_the_cuber
877. 4 Bryan4305
877. 4 MeSeet
877. 4 NoobMish15
877. 4 Joshy123
886. 3 Space
886. 3 Bruh
886. 3 rubikgan123
886. 3 A Banana Plays
886. 3 Ankit26
886. 3 RUDRA PATEL
886. 3 Osprey
886. 3 Cubernooob
886. 3 Frank W
886. 3 HorsyCorsy98
886. 3 Preston
886. 3 Pro-X Cubing
886. 3 Itz_Presto
886. 3 Starlilywolf
886. 3 TBone01010
886. 3 SimRos
886. 3 executier


*3x3x3* (1143)

1. 8731 Luke Garrett
2. 8241 Charles Jerome
3. 8025 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4. 7899 Brendyn Dunagan
5. 7810 cuberkid10
6. 7655 tJardigradHe
7. 7315 BradenTheMagician
8. 7276 sean_cut4
9. 7112 OriginalUsername
10. 6977 vishwasankarcubing
11. 6806 ichcubegerne
12. 6722 Legomanz
13. 6678 DGCubes
14. 6615 Dream Cubing
15. 6516 Heewon Seo
16. 6454 FaLoL
17. 5892 Cale S
18. 5830 Ty Y.
19. 5815 Liam Wadek
20. 5806 MCuber
21. 5761 JChambers13
22. 5736 20luky3
23. 5696 Khairur Rachim
24. 5680 BMcCl1
25. 5652 BrianJ
26. 5441 sigalig
27. 5429 mihnea3000
28. 5341 Fred Lang
29. 5316 abunickabhi
30. 5215 wearephamily1719
31. 5208 abhijat
32. 5188 midnightcuberx
33. 5065 NathanaelCubes
34. 5017 agradess2
35. 4909 turtwig
36. 4900 d2polld
37. 4799 KrokosB
38. 4751 MLGCubez
39. 4492 Keenan Johnson
40. 4314 mrsniffles01
41. 4305 xyzzy
42. 4291 Boris McCoy
43. 4232 Logan2017DAYR01
44. 4194 FishyIshy
45. 4179 PCCuber
46. 4115 lumes2121
47. 4053 G2013
48. 4012 MartinN13
49. 4011 trangium
50. 3943 Rubadcar
51. 3882 Zeke Mackay
52. 3801 jaysammey777
53. 3734 revaldoah
54. 3692 2017LAMB06
55. 3619 Imran Rahman
56. 3603 Skewb_Cube
57. 3560 Benyó
58. 3379 leomannen
59. 3349 nevinscph
60. 3332 breadears
61. 3281 ExultantCarn
62. 3220 Kacper Jędrzejuk
63. 3192 Antto Pitkänen
64. 3176 thatkid
65. 3172 Nuuk cuber
66. 3141 Micah Morrison
67. 3134 Aleksandar Dukleski
68. 3016 bennettstouder
69. 3004 xtreme cuber2007
70. 2905 Lim Hung
71. 2903 qaz
72. 2881 KardTrickKid_YT
73. 2880 Shadowjockey
74. 2846 2019ECKE02
75. 2799 asacuber
76. 2769 darrensaito
77. 2768 VJW
78. 2767 Jonah Jarvis
79. 2763 thecubingwizard
80. 2747 ican97
81. 2739 Torch
82. 2710 Oxzowachi
83. 2695 Raymos Castillo
84. 2686 chancet4488
85. 2685 MattP98
86. 2674 TheDubDubJr
87. 2667 drpfisherman
88. 2647 NoahCubing
89. 2641 GenTheThief
90. 2627 seungju choi
91. 2626 Ontricus
92. 2607 Mantas Urbanavicius
93. 2591 fun at the joy
94. 2563 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
95. 2542 DLXCubing
96. 2533 LittleLumos
97. 2532 João Vinicius
98. 2530 theit07
99. 2467 Harsha Paladugu
100. 2440 Li Xiang
101. 2403 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
102. 2382 Cubey_Tube
103. 2334 2018AMSB02
104. 2326 White KB
104. 2326 michaelxfy
106. 2282 John_NOTgood
107. 2279 Winfaza
108. 2267 MarkA64
109. 2265 Vlad Hordiienko
110. 2253 Petri Krzywacki
111. 2237 John Benwell
112. 2218 LukasDikic
113. 2211 MichaelNielsen
114. 2200 BraydenTheCuber
115. 2126 Sub1Hour
116. 2110 pizzacrust
117. 2106 nico_german_cuber
118. 2079 Triangles_are_cubers
119. 2066 RyanSoh
120. 2058 Davoda_IV
121. 2055 Scrambled
122. 2006 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
123. 1987 dollarstorecubes
124. 1985 Fisko
125. 1964 yijunleow
126. 1960 tommyo11
127. 1945 CubableYT
128. 1942 gottagitgud
129. 1903 the dnf master
130. 1867 Peter Preston
131. 1852 remopihel
132. 1797 Chris Van Der Brink
133. 1795 CaptainCuber
134. 1789 Jrg
135. 1777 Sean Hartman
135. 1777 VIBE_ZT
137. 1725 Adam Chodyniecki
138. 1711 miguelrogenmoser
139. 1688 scrubizilla
140. 1661 asiahyoo1997
141. 1649 Natemophi
142. 1627 Dylan Swarts
143. 1621 Brady
144. 1618 Lvl9001Wizard
145. 1596 TheCubingAddict980
146. 1578 Keroma12
147. 1577 TipsterTrickster 
148. 1573 the super cuber
149. 1561 PratikKhannaSkewb
150. 1556 V Achyuthan
151. 1543 50ph14
152. 1533 wuque man 
153. 1530 jihu1011
153. 1530 Grzegorz Chudzik
155. 1515 TheEpicCuber
156. 1495 sporteisvogel
157. 1488 ElyasCubing
158. 1487 parkertrager
159. 1481 One Wheel
160. 1477 Der Der
161. 1428 BraydenAdamsSolves
162. 1424 Ali161102
163. 1398 Bilbo7
164. 1393 brad711
165. 1391 Arachane
166. 1389 AidanNoogie
167. 1388 Nutybaconator
168. 1349 Utkarsh Ashar
169. 1332 rubik2005
170. 1323 thembldlord
171. 1314 Sjviray
172. 1296 riz3ndrr 
173. 1291 dycocubix
174. 1287 MatthewEllis
175. 1285 SirVivor
176. 1270 MasterIcePanda
177. 1263 Rollercoasterben 
178. 1255 Lewis
179. 1249 quing
180. 1247 ImmolatedMarmoset
181. 1236 anna4f
182. 1222 pjk
183. 1220 Manatee 10235
184. 1213 BradyCubes08
185. 1211 MaksymilianMisiak
186. 1190 Mattia Pasquini
187. 1188 Shaun Mack
188. 1159 NintendoCuber
189. 1157 Toothcraver55
190. 1153 filmip
191. 1152 Jscuber
192. 1151 CodingCuber
193. 1148 Petro Leum
194. 1145 Rubika-37-021204
195. 1143 CubeCube
196. 1131 JoXCuber
197. 1113 feli.cubes
198. 1112 Kylegadj
199. 1111 DNF_Cuber
200. 1109 SpeedyOctahedron
201. 1089 CB21
202. 1065 porkyp10
203. 1054 sqAree
204. 1047 Rouxster
205. 1045 dnguyen2204
206. 1015 Thecubingcuber347
207. 1006 SentsuiJack2403
208. 995 YouCubing
209. 982 ArthropodJim
210. 981 Mike Hughey
211. 975 David ep
212. 955 sideedmain
213. 937 MrKuba600
214. 933 branson_lau
215. 927 NoProblemCubing
216. 924 oliverpallo
216. 924 BlueAcidball
218. 922 Trig0n
219. 920 tyl3366
220. 898 NarenRameshB
221. 892 Simon31415
222. 887 Parke187
223. 884 edd_dib
224. 883 Christopher Fandrich
225. 858 Θperm
226. 851 Marcus Siu
227. 850 SpiFunTastic
228. 843 RainbowsAndStuff
229. 814 Cooki348
230. 801 Haribo
231. 795 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
232. 794 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
233. 790 Magdamini
234. 788 Jacck
235. 787 DesertWolf
236. 783 apollocube
237. 779 JFCUBING
238. 776 jake.levine
238. 776 Ricardo Zapata
240. 769 DUDECUBER
241. 767 Josh Costello
242. 761 鄧南英
243. 754 HKspeed.com
244. 734 TrueCuberOfficial
245. 713 Akshat Sehgal
246. 711 Camerone Chin
247. 710 DhruvA
247. 710 CubeRed
249. 704 Pfannkuchener
250. 703 Valken
250. 703 AndrewT99
252. 696 JackPfeifer
253. 691 zakikaz
254. 687 Josiah Blomker
255. 682 MTOBEIYF
256. 681 Brayden Gilland
257. 680 didiask
258. 679 Volcaniccubing
259. 675 weatherman223
259. 675 Coinman_
261. 661 Emir Yusuf
262. 657 RedstoneTim
263. 656 Max C.
264. 653 OR cuber
265. 648 tc kruber
266. 645 ARandomCuber
267. 642 oliver sitja sichel
268. 641 owendonnelly
269. 636 VectorCubes
270. 618 Rafaello
271. 617 KingCanyon
272. 615 Kerry_Creech
273. 605 Loffy8
274. 603 Poketube6681
275. 597 Michael DeLaRosa
276. 592 HippieCuber
277. 589 vedroboev
277. 589 Jakub26
279. 587 vilkkuti25
279. 587 Jami Viljanen
279. 587 Neb
282. 577 Allagos
282. 577 Ianwubby
282. 577 Cubing Forever
285. 574 Jonascube
286. 570 GTGil
287. 569 calotret
288. 561 WoowyBaby
289. 559 pb_cuber
290. 556 cubingmom2
291. 554 u Cube
291. 554 KatieDavies
293. 552 MatsBergsten
294. 544 Julio974
294. 544 Helmer Ewert
294. 544 MuaazCubes
294. 544 myoder
298. 535 Sphericality
299. 534 duckyisepic
300. 520 SebastianCarrillo
301. 511 freshcuber.de
302. 510 theos
302. 510 dylpickle123780
304. 509 Benjamin Warry
305. 505 MikaSmulders
306. 504 teehee_elan
307. 502 Caleb Rogers
308. 500 UnknownCanvas
309. 499 Meisme
310. 498 jason3141
311. 493 InlandEmpireCuber
312. 489 CubicOreo
313. 487 Mai Hy
314. 486 HD Truong Giang
315. 483 tranl1050
315. 483 Glyr
317. 482 PeterH2N
318. 481 Habsen
319. 473 willian_pessoa
319. 473 Myanmarcuberzwe
321. 471 GAN CUBER
321. 471 jkx9
323. 468 hyperbannanas
324. 467 HawaiiLife745
324. 467 Cuber2s
326. 461 Aerocuber
327. 455 Wilhelm
328. 454 JoannaCuber
329. 453 Delta Phi
330. 451 begiuli65
331. 446 jacob.cubing
332. 445 Riddler97
332. 445 RapsinSix
334. 444 melexi
335. 441 Hargun02
336. 440 IndianCuber729
337. 437 bh13
338. 435 Ghost Cuber 
339. 428 Waffles
340. 422 LukeBrunsvold
341. 418 mikiwow123
342. 416 Caleb Ashley
342. 416 Gan11Cuber
344. 410 MrLunarWolf
344. 410 GT8590
346. 405 Nina Pawlak
347. 403 joshsailscga
348. 402 JLSH
349. 401 Jay Cubes
350. 397 EvanWright1
351. 394 trav1
352. 393 Ethanawoll
353. 388 SonofRonan
354. 385 Cozy
355. 383 Tropical Cuber
356. 381 [email protected]
357. 380 PugCuber
358. 378 oliver sherlock
358. 378 ITZME
360. 377 SUCubing
361. 374 Kit Clement
361. 374 topppits
363. 372 ThePureCuber
363. 372 LwBigcubes
365. 370 BLCuber8
365. 370 Ahnaf Islam
367. 369 CreationUniverse
368. 368 arctan
369. 367 Sixstringcal
370. 358 PotatoesAreUs
370. 358 Zagros
372. 354 thecubemaster23
373. 353 bgcatfan
374. 352 Stubbi
375. 351 Theodor Nordstrand
375. 351 cuberswoop
377. 350 MarixPix
377. 350 KellanB
379. 349 DistanceRunner25
380. 345 Peter N
381. 340 Poorcuber09
382. 339 123tacocat321
383. 333 el3ctr0CuberZZ
384. 330 PotatoCuber
384. 330 AbObla
386. 327 BenChristman1
387. 325 cubesolver7
388. 323 johnandthecube
388. 323 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
388. 323 Boby Okta Arianda
388. 323 Rusty05
388. 323 any name you wish
393. 322 JdMfX_
394. 320 eyeballboi
395. 319 BerSerKer
396. 315 Astral Cubing 
396. 315 ReaganCubes
398. 314 aamiel
399. 309 Pugalan Aravintan
400. 307 Oli_H
401. 304 logofetesulo1
402. 301 riovqn
403. 299 Kymlikespotatoes12105
403. 299 Karthik swaminathan
403. 299 Micah Wingfield
406. 294 CFOP INC
406. 294 GooseCuber
408. 293 TheSlykrCubr
409. 291 AquaCuber12345
410. 290 bentse
411. 289 Alex Niedland
412. 288 Kai_Valdez
413. 287 DynaXT
414. 285 Sellerie11
415. 283 Gregsimo84
416. 282 Clément B.
417. 279 Carter Cubes
418. 277 linus.sch
419. 276 SirWaffle
419. 276 Aleki
421. 272 swankfukinc
422. 269 Isaac Latta
422. 269 soggy_bred
424. 268 Cubeology
424. 268 KP-20359
424. 268 cuber_knight
427. 267 Moreno van Rooijen
428. 266 RifleCat
429. 264 superkitkat106
430. 263 Elf
430. 263 virginia
432. 259 PikachuPlayz_MC
432. 259 Lupus3141
434. 257 epride17
435. 256 Kacper Paweł Dworak
436. 253 NolanDoes2x2
436. 253 Tegan Jain
438. 251 SilencedBumblebee
439. 250 M.Sikandar
440. 247 BleachedTurtle
440. 247 cuberbutnotacuber
442. 244 DavEz
443. 242 ZF slow
444. 237 Alexander
445. 236 Henry Lipka
445. 236 LukasCubes
447. 233 Triple N Cubing
448. 232 colegemuth
449. 229 flyingk
450. 228 Travelingyoyokid
450. 228 IsThatA4x4
452. 227 tigermaxi
453. 225 Lux
453. 225 bulkocuber
455. 222 Master_Disaster
456. 217 thomas.sch
456. 217 huypendragon
458. 215 UPCHAN
459. 214 Brouxt Force
460. 213 Isaiah Scott
461. 210 cubeyinnit
462. 209 Neatcubing
463. 207 JE Speed Cuber
464. 206 JMHCubed
464. 206 Kal-Flo
466. 205 padddi
467. 204 qwr
467. 204 mattboeren
469. 202 OriEy
470. 201 A Perm
470. 201 SpeedCubing RDJ
472. 200 Flow 3x3
472. 200 squanbld
474. 197 Hjerpower
474. 197 sondreboy1
476. 195 Sitina
476. 195 alyzsnyzs
478. 194 David Reid
478. 194 bradleysampson
478. 194 hydynn
481. 191 Brendan Bakker
481. 191 FlatMars
483. 189 proper
483. 189 beaux_cuber
485. 188 glincons1
486. 186 DodusNet
487. 185 Nash171
488. 184 TheSilverBeluga
488. 184 Varun Mohanraj
488. 184 Ethan Delmar
491. 183 KamTheCuber
491. 183 Cuber Mao
491. 183 SpeedyReedy
494. 182 Alireza138678
495. 181 dat1asiandude
495. 181 carcass
497. 180 Cpimtong
498. 178 Ninja208
498. 178 geoffdapilipino
500. 177 FLS99
500. 177 Dylan Miller
502. 176 sCs
502. 176 Ich_73
504. 175 cuber135
505. 173 finri
506. 169 KSNCubed
506. 169 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
506. 169 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
506. 169 Việt Vũ Nguyễn Khánh
510. 168 FastCubeMaster
510. 168 CraterCuberYT
510. 168 FB Cubing
513. 165 Zubin Park
513. 165 f96
513. 165 somecuber23
513. 165 Mason Gatrell
513. 165 Labano
518. 164 hellgate250
518. 164 SpeedCuberSUB30
518. 164 RiinaChan
518. 164 WhackingBox27
522. 163 edcuberrules8473
523. 162 brianyu
523. 162 pallycube
525. 161 riffch
525. 161 aidenkimm
527. 159 Zachary White
527. 159 eHop
529. 157 TommyC
529. 157 Jocubing
529. 157 GalaxyCubes5
529. 157 Das Cubing
533. 156 Tx789
533. 156 Lumej
535. 155 smackbadatskewb
535. 155 BrodoTheDodo.
537. 154 J perm
538. 153 Ernest Fowler
538. 153 Hayden Rafles
538. 153 Gam3sy Guy
538. 153 Melvintnh327
538. 153 fdh dnfed the solve
543. 152 PokeCubes
544. 151 BlurryZMan
545. 149 AndyMok
545. 149 twoj_stary_pijany
545. 149 vlad_cuber14
545. 149 cubingintherain
549. 148 papasmurf
549. 148 SeanMoran03
551. 147 CubingwithChris
551. 147 nickelcubes
553. 146 Gnome
553. 146 RP_Cubed
555. 145 Foreright
555. 145 TheKravCuber
557. 144 dhafin
558. 142 KarlMarcus11
559. 141 JustinTimeCuber
559. 141 Daniel Mullen
559. 141 IsaacLatta
559. 141 Kiwi_Cuber
563. 140 anamazingcuber
564. 139 mcubes3
564. 139 sash22
564. 139 Leonard Erik Gombár
567. 138 AndersB
567. 138 fastCuber12345
567. 138 RaFperm
567. 138 stonesimpson
571. 137 WACWCA
571. 137 kahvipelle123
571. 137 CubiBubi
571. 137 360cubed
571. 137 Teehee21
576. 136 Lachlan Stephens
577. 135 GioccioCuber
578. 134 Cubing5life
578. 134 LE CUBING
580. 132 Sir E Brum
580. 132 GanAirSMCuber
580. 132 GodCubing
580. 132 Zachary_Isom
584. 131 Nazib Nawar
585. 130 The Blockhead
585. 130 cheaj99
585. 130 Lazy Einstein
588. 129 Filipe Teixeira
588. 129 Ace19212
588. 129 I am not a noob
591. 128 Nikhil George
591. 128 JC Cuber
591. 128 goidlon
591. 128 Chinmay K Gowda
591. 128 chicagocuber
591. 128 JE_cubes
597. 127 Mr Cuber
597. 127 duskden
599. 126 Mcuber5
599. 126 Hanif Nirwasita Agly
599. 126 TheWeathermn
599. 126 Swagrid
603. 125 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
604. 124 J cubing
604. 124 DiamondGolem12
606. 123 ProStar
607. 122 Blake the Cuber
607. 122 calcuber1800
609. 121 GC1998
609. 121 durjoypaul
609. 121 Florentin
609. 121 CallMeJustin
609. 121 mzyssgdbd
614. 120 Dallas
615. 119 John123
615. 119 Cyrus
615. 119 ale_caballero_1212
615. 119 Kael Hitchcock
619. 118 KingCobble29
619. 118 Jaime CG
619. 118 PTCuber
619. 118 [email protected]
623. 117 Swamp347
623. 117 Genius Cuber
623. 117 Kurukuru
623. 117 HNcubing
623. 117 Muhd Yusuf
623. 117 Dario Narbone
629. 116 a3533
629. 116 Jam88
629. 116 CamErone
629. 116 Eric Zhou
629. 116 bbulbs135
634. 114 Bisquit111
635. 113 ZsS
635. 113 iiNaxezi
637. 112 CubeStack_Official
637. 112 hebscody
637. 112 Goodoldcuber
637. 112 zzoomer
637. 112 bobak
637. 112 Cuber Rhythms
643. 111 Alea
643. 111 Pseudonym
643. 111 Bapels
643. 111 Nater-Tater42
643. 111 BestDragon27
643. 111 Amish
649. 110 Andrew_Rizo
649. 110 Shivanshu
651. 109 Amelia
651. 109 NaterTater23
653. 108 Allan Foltz
654. 106 sockman
654. 106 patricKING
654. 106 d_cuber
657. 104 The Cubing Dufus
658. 103 lross123
658. 103 N4C0
660. 102 Reinhard
661. 101 Future
661. 101 Harvie Partridge
661. 101 CubingWithJosh
664. 99 Gašper Potočnik
664. 99 Brandonius
666. 98 AOM1502
667. 97 CrispyCubing
667. 97 rubikgan123
667. 97 BlueJacket
667. 97 Doubleoh8
667. 97 beabernardes
672. 96 Ich 73
672. 96 camcuber08
674. 95 Connor Cubes
675. 94 Ilya2002
675. 94 Bill Domiano
675. 94 jc_rubik
678. 93 Erikas Cimnickas
679. 92 Milesb95
679. 92 abty15
679. 92 paul lucas potota
682. 91 aarush vasanadu
682. 91 CubetyCubes
682. 91 seanthecuber
682. 91 Dvorak
686. 90 Heath Flick
686. 90 err0r
686. 90 stefan.s.skesh
686. 90 Nizamm
690. 89 Mat XD
690. 89 benthecuber
690. 89 Lionel Lee
690. 89 ScaryTurtle
690. 89 sebcoolan
695. 88 aarav1121
695. 88 Ben Hunter
697. 87 GanCubing
697. 87 YR96
697. 87 eef
697. 87 krish_p
697. 87 matteparo
702. 86 Galactic Duck
703. 85 mm15
703. 85 MarsMarshall
703. 85 GHOSTGANCUBER
703. 85 Simeon.Scheepers1231
707. 84 Kathy218
707. 84 Mody
707. 84 Md Afam
707. 84 Skeam
711. 83 Omegacubing
711. 83 nikodem.rudy
713. 82 Ev4nL4i
713. 82 MJbaka
713. 82 LeviDaCuber
713. 82 Wrm2021maglev
713. 82 SteelyTheCuber
718. 81 Slwcuber
718. 81 Jonathan Cuber
720. 80 arbivara
720. 80 Impossible Cuber
720. 80 Bryan4305
723. 78 A_coin
723. 78 Squanned22
723. 78 Erdan
723. 78 Ultimatecuber0814
727. 77 Opitmally average
727. 77 yeimar leonel
727. 77 GooesCuber
727. 77 cuberboy123
727. 77 Benjamin Bø
732. 76 Mark Boyanowski
732. 76 Maximilian2011
732. 76 Rayyan
735. 74 Krökeldil
735. 74 Ajju
737. 73 Hunter Eric Deardurff
737. 73 IMCubing
737. 73 memo_cubed
737. 73 Seoyun
741. 72 giorgi
741. 72 HelloKIMKIM
741. 72 Paul.Mz
741. 72 VIVEK KUMAR
741. 72 Macattack1502
746. 71 collash
746. 71 Hamanoku
746. 71 EdenHazard16
746. 71 Oliver Wrzecionowski
750. 70 Pratyush Manas
750. 70 sl0wcuber
750. 70 experimentalshells
750. 70 GAN11
750. 70 Melonz
750. 70 NiceCuber
750. 70 Hagabalooga
750. 70 Astr4l
758. 69 Natanael
758. 69 Mo_A2244
758. 69 ZZerBoss
761. 68 Thom S.
761. 68 [email protected]
761. 68 Wrecking Flame
761. 68 leolrg
761. 68 Shrek
761. 68 Joel binu
767. 67 SomeRandomCuber1
768. 66 ngmh
768. 66 Jorjais
768. 66 jackolas456
768. 66 KnightCuber
772. 65 Aadil ali
772. 65 crazykitten499
772. 65 Cubing 240
772. 65 GAN11 m pro
772. 65 Quexs
772. 65 Hyperion
772. 65 Chickenwingstew
779. 64 EngiNerdBrian
779. 64 EvanCubes
779. 64 SPEEEEED
779. 64 Haadynaushahi
783. 63 OmgItsMaxC
784. 62 Janice_leslie
784. 62 ElephantCuber
784. 62 LuckzYT
784. 62 Ski Catamount
788. 61 Justplayingwithx
788. 61 VerInShujin
788. 61 Samajor
791. 59 123CuberOnYT
791. 59 palanthrum
793. 58 rowannn
793. 58 thelargeman2048
793. 58 Sagiv
793. 58 Kiapdivad
793. 58 Cherry_13
793. 58 Enoch Jiang
793. 58 SussyGobu9911
800. 57 Kian
800. 57 rj
800. 57 lucasliao0403
800. 57 AlexmationsYT
804. 56 nms777
804. 56 kilwap147
804. 56 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
804. 56 Kano
804. 56 OtterCuber
804. 56 abigaildoyle
810. 55 Mathmaster
811. 54 JailtonMendes
812. 53 RestroomLad57
813. 52 Xauxage
813. 52 Curtis
813. 52 EnochManor
813. 52 Rykachu00
813. 52 I_wish_for_sub-10
818. 51 xLodestar
818. 51 knightron0
818. 51 MichaelV9304
818. 51 Sid'y Cubing
818. 51 Taleag
823. 50 danchoi
823. 50 Monkenitics
823. 50 ArontheCuber
823. 50 cuber159
827. 49 Rouxvolutionist
827. 49 GamesUnlocked
827. 49 sarvagya
830. 48 vorherrscher
830. 48 spadafiva
830. 48 InfiniteCuber25
830. 48 Iza_the_cuber
830. 48 BengalBay
830. 48 Jack_O
836. 47 Gan Air SM
836. 47 CFOP2020
836. 47 Y cuber
836. 47 Deltaz0
836. 47 meiyou
836. 47 StrangeCraft
836. 47 speedcuberguy
843. 46 bhoffman492
843. 46 Emily
843. 46 penguinhopper
843. 46 ClockBlockCuber
843. 46 enmy
843. 46 RAUNAK
843. 46 Socket911nb
843. 46 Oleksandr
851. 45 cubercubercc
851. 45 cube.py
851. 45 avodious
851. 45 y perm 13
851. 45 WD-420
856. 44 RyuKagamine
856. 44 kaden D.
856. 44 DasZauberei
859. 43 naufal
859. 43 Ninjascoccer
859. 43 BadSpeedCuber
859. 43 DanikaCuber
863. 42 FTB27
863. 42 haodada
863. 42 DaTornadoKarateCuber
863. 42 thousand_cuts
863. 42 MagnificentThe1st
868. 41 Pika
868. 41 thelegendary08
868. 41 Jamal_69
868. 41 awh
868. 41 YouriGast
868. 41 AngeGabriel
874. 40 aboiperson
874. 40 grumble367
876. 39 Audun Meckelborg
876. 39 Pogosaurus
878. 38 samuel32153
878. 38 Sledgehammer
878. 38 gauthamaravind
881. 37 ThomasJE
881. 37 KovyTheCuber
881. 37 GRVigo
881. 37 SimpleCubing
881. 37 CUBiKS
881. 37 hoalehuy
881. 37 Alicena
888. 36 ducttapecuber
888. 36 N speedsolving
888. 36 Bigmonkey17
888. 36 yeetamus
888. 36 keny
888. 36 randomcubes
894. 35 Instance
894. 35 AISHANYA
894. 35 xsac
894. 35 Techno Cuber
894. 35 Mithimal
894. 35 MIcah
894. 35 LazyKidCUBE
901. 34 Jonathan James J
901. 34 Cuker
901. 34 Jimdob
901. 34 alexh0yt
901. 34 @slow cuber
906. 33 MJCuber05
906. 33 Lava_Castle
906. 33 mr. future
906. 33 JJJAY
910. 32 CraZZ CFOP
910. 32 venimental
910. 32 Kaktoose
910. 32 Mgruenwald
910. 32 AnnaW
910. 32 MindyJunga
910. 32 Waiz
910. 32 oshadheep
910. 32 saindu himansa
919. 31 KyleTheCuber
919. 31 Th3LambSauce
921. 30 StrategySam
921. 30 Bertie02
921. 30 YoungPotatoBoi
921. 30 oddzr
921. 30 Blitzmoos
921. 30 PiiReyes
927. 29 Nir1213
927. 29 A Banana Plays
927. 29 cubing boy
927. 29 fef
927. 29 Hpermarsenal
927. 29 isisk
933. 28 JustAnotherCuber
933. 28 Cool_Cuber_Girl
933. 28 RyanC
933. 28 Jenito Dani
933. 28 Gman.999
938. 27 MrOrungUtan
938. 27 Adelina ilnicki
938. 27 Daantjuh2008
938. 27 Mxcr0
938. 27 Theepiccuber2.0
938. 27 SizzleEBaconCubing2
938. 27 Edwin shino cuber
945. 26 Jaagrav
945. 26 speedycharly
945. 26 oliverd113
945. 26 lprince
945. 26 Saimun
945. 26 zyggyneil
945. 26 Forrest
945. 26 CiViC
945. 26 CUubingCure
945. 26 Theoruff
945. 26 neicu
956. 25 Cuber.1.2.3
956. 25 SuperMarioGuy4
956. 25 Romy4
956. 25 rubiksboy0710
960. 24 f_roerick
960. 24 Kry1992
960. 24 Reirto-RRNF
960. 24 DylanChen
960. 24 Isaiah Blomker
965. 23 Cai
965. 23 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
965. 23 RosslynRussell
965. 23 SizzleEBaconCubing
965. 23 cubing_addict
970. 22 Herms28
970. 22 Irish cuber
970. 22 ByVivkur
970. 22 SirPlzStop
970. 22 GDOG2254
970. 22 Ibbythecuber
976. 21 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
976. 21 Akram Hayajneh
976. 21 SamBerg0
976. 21 CUBE prem
976. 21 CuberCuberCubing
976. 21 Ameatingforaliving
976. 21 CDLF
976. 21 Hooflepoof01
976. 21 Jabe
976. 21 Rainer F.
986. 20 Lol_cat
986. 20 SnatLordHimself
986. 20 lizs
986. 20 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
986. 20 Dodges_Cuber 374
986. 20 HiroshiCubes
986. 20 Green09
986. 20 abramar
994. 19 JKS
994. 19 alexstore06
994. 19 pyrapyravince
994. 19 Clerbert
994. 19 Kim38889
999. 18 ClashCode
999. 18 Allemann
999. 18 #AyaWaya_123
999. 18 Owais
999. 18 Emma_The_Capricorn
999. 18 Jos.F
999. 18 Pillow
1006. 17 shqdowcuber
1006. 17 RadicalRick
1006. 17 redrubix2009
1006. 17 P.G.KoolKuber
1006. 17 Shady Hero
1006. 17 Frank W
1006. 17 jun349
1006. 17 Owais Khan
1006. 17 Chiew Kai
1006. 17 TheDNAHero
1016. 16 renlei6054
1016. 16 Alex Fields
1016. 16 FalconInsane
1016. 16 Precise diamond
1016. 16 LordLaurie
1016. 16 HW5238
1022. 15 Jcubing
1022. 15 egg inc 4life
1022. 15 minxer293
1022. 15 Ameyaa Bajaj
1022. 15 Mootjebigboy
1027. 14 [email protected]
1027. 14 Diegocube
1027. 14 Cubix Cuber
1027. 14 Clawzix
1027. 14 Bosburp
1027. 14 shucrime
1027. 14 simontiger
1034. 13 Hola Pantalones
1034. 13 DarkSharkMaster
1034. 13 Bropunzel1306
1034. 13 PalmTree23
1034. 13 Ruben 3x3
1034. 13 Cuberinacuber
1034. 13 Akash xuber
1034. 13 Mytprodude
1042. 12 billybobbob
1042. 12 FanousekCZSK
1042. 12 Sandaru Dunutilake
1042. 12 WSmith
1042. 12 JoshSP
1042. 12 Adaaam.
1042. 12 RubiksKing
1042. 12 user123
1042. 12 memomarta
1042. 12 NinjaDax2011
1052. 11 Joshua smith the cuber
1052. 11 The Cool Cuber
1052. 11 senula samarasinghe
1055. 10 U_Turn_Cuber
1055. 10 RUDRA PATEL
1055. 10 Helo people
1055. 10 Antonndrw
1055. 10 TheRCB
1055. 10 Gilgilon123
1055. 10 AntiSune4U
1055. 10 WereCubing
1055. 10 TyGuy
1055. 10 Mhmdheriyadi
1055. 10 Firegamer
1066. 9 MEF227
1066. 9 Mr. McCubing
1066. 9 Porcupine01
1066. 9 Angela Carolyn Pinto
1066. 9 BobBill
1066. 9 Zemtik
1066. 9 hanifsebir
1066. 9 Johnny badwin
1066. 9 DancingCactus76
1066. 9 Timmy the cuber
1066. 9 Anka
1066. 9 redfox
1078. 8 MarcoKiel7
1078. 8 JustARandomCuber
1078. 8 Cowardly
1078. 8 Pro-X Cubing
1078. 8 Bobcuber123
1078. 8 Nperm_5843
1078. 8 TOMPRO
1078. 8 MegaRTsquad
1078. 8 TheBurninator15
1078. 8 CMLS_G_LM
1078. 8 cubebot300
1078. 8 wenzmen
1090. 7 speedcuber50
1090. 7 AmericanBoy
1090. 7 Maanas_The_Boss
1090. 7 Itz_Presto
1090. 7 EarthyCubing
1090. 7 julesland10
1090. 7 Franchesa Locson
1090. 7 Hexamonka
1098. 6 Xavphoenix
1098. 6 R0#@N107
1098. 6 Savagepony
1098. 6 SUJAY
1098. 6 dude23
1098. 6 Spiderman3339
1098. 6 m1a1x1
1098. 6 Sadiqur Rahman
1098. 6 Mezoo
1098. 6 king 2007
1098. 6 J Perm_5843
1098. 6 Starlilywolf
1098. 6 Prolol 100
1098. 6 TBone01010
1098. 6 Joshy123
1098. 6 Phone battery
1114. 5 cougarscratch
1114. 5 luca2453
1114. 5 wilrad2
1114. 5 ToasterMonkey
1114. 5 MatsRognerud.G
1114. 5 Weeweeumwilliam
1114. 5 X-Man Tornado V2
1114. 5 TheAverageCuber
1114. 5 NoobMish15
1114. 5 Shubh verma
1114. 5 Flowkap
1114. 5 executier
1126. 4 Bruh
1126. 4 _sketchkid
1126. 4 leofun01
1126. 4 LandonIsLSUbound
1126. 4 YaBoiKemp
1126. 4 SavagerFlash17
1126. 4 CuberSupremeYT
1126. 4 BZ8 Cubing
1126. 4 HeroRyker
1126. 4 HorsyCorsy98
1126. 4 natanel
1126. 4 H Perm 12345678910
1126. 4 doggyfanpe
1126. 4 Mrhashtagpickle
1126. 4 Rathore
1126. 4 AvocadoCubez
1126. 4 Vincent_the sub 30
1126. 4 Sanicsaniz


*4x4x4* (623)

1. 4286 ichcubegerne
2. 4275 cuberkid10
3. 4177 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4. 4147 FaLoL
5. 4067 BradenTheMagician
6. 4051 Dream Cubing
7. 3989 tJardigradHe
8. 3776 MCuber
9. 3691 OriginalUsername
10. 3430 sean_cut4
11. 3346 DGCubes
12. 3266 Khairur Rachim
13. 3204 sigalig
14. 2951 nevinscph
15. 2874 Heewon Seo
16. 2833 abunickabhi
17. 2711 BMcCl1
18. 2595 agradess2
19. 2593 20luky3
20. 2467 wearephamily1719
21. 2327 Brendyn Dunagan
22. 2303 Liam Wadek
23. 2282 thatkid
24. 2265 JChambers13
25. 2251 Benyó
26. 2245 BrianJ
27. 2238 xyzzy
28. 2162 abhijat
29. 2130 midnightcuberx
30. 1970 G2013
31. 1927 vishwasankarcubing
32. 1893 MLGCubez
33. 1856 LittleLumos
34. 1786 breadears
35. 1783 Torch
36. 1679 João Vinicius
37. 1677 Raymos Castillo
38. 1674 Logan2017DAYR01
39. 1623 leomannen
40. 1597 drpfisherman
41. 1596 Shadowjockey
42. 1556 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
43. 1552 MartinN13
44. 1500 John Benwell
45. 1455 Charles Jerome
46. 1439 darrensaito
47. 1438 michaelxfy
48. 1393 jaysammey777
49. 1383 Lim Hung
50. 1381 Jonah Jarvis
51. 1371 TheDubDubJr
52. 1359 Keenan Johnson
53. 1339 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
54. 1325 KrokosB
55. 1292 bennettstouder
56. 1269 turtwig
57. 1266 d2polld
58. 1259 Nuuk cuber
59. 1250 2019ECKE02
60. 1242 Aleksandar Dukleski
61. 1200 Li Xiang
62. 1184 One Wheel
63. 1174 VJW
64. 1158 Boris McCoy
65. 1120 NathanaelCubes
66. 1090 fun at the joy
67. 1081 Jrg
68. 1080 Cale S
69. 1072 DLXCubing
70. 1060 Winfaza
71. 1050 Sub1Hour
72. 1030 Triangles_are_cubers
73. 1024 Ontricus
73. 1024 PCCuber
75. 997 2018AMSB02
76. 987 Kacper Jędrzejuk
77. 971 asiahyoo1997
78. 954 thecubingwizard
79. 941 Mantas Urbanavicius
80. 927 Oxzowachi
81. 920 tommyo11
82. 916 John_NOTgood
83. 901 Dylan Swarts
84. 896 chancet4488
85. 875 TheEpicCuber
86. 873 Micah Morrison
87. 843 MattP98
88. 842 CB21
89. 831 nico_german_cuber
90. 819 the super cuber
91. 816 NoahCubing
92. 810 Cubey_Tube
93. 804 dollarstorecubes
94. 798 Imran Rahman
94. 798 Rubika-37-021204
96. 796 sporteisvogel
97. 789 VIBE_ZT
97. 789 Sjviray
99. 780 Fisko
100. 777 pizzacrust
101. 774 CaptainCuber
102. 773 Antto Pitkänen
103. 766 Petri Krzywacki
103. 766 Peter Preston
105. 761 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
106. 751 Rubadcar
107. 720 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
108. 703 theit07
109. 702 wuque man 
110. 672 mihnea3000
111. 662 jake.levine
112. 657 Lewis
113. 648 Jacck
114. 644 JoXCuber
115. 633 quing
116. 629 Sean Hartman
117. 620 Ali161102
118. 613 Manatee 10235
119. 608 Ricardo Zapata
120. 598 MrKuba600
121. 595 YouCubing
122. 584 sqAree
123. 566 mrsniffles01
124. 553 Zeke Mackay
125. 549 Bilbo7
126. 548 Arachane
127. 530 Rollercoasterben 
128. 529 Harsha Paladugu
129. 527 Skewb_Cube
130. 516 White KB
130. 516 Der Der
132. 498 Marcus Siu
133. 492 Emir Yusuf
134. 460 parkertrager
135. 440 Haribo
136. 433 Grzegorz Chudzik
136. 433 BraydenAdamsSolves
138. 432 Ty Y.
139. 425 remopihel
140. 424 qaz
141. 420 Cooki348
142. 416 MatsBergsten
142. 416 Jscuber
144. 411 revaldoah
145. 410 MaksymilianMisiak
146. 406 thomas.sch
147. 394 ican97
148. 393 Vlad Hordiienko
149. 392 ArthropodJim
150. 387 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
151. 386 PratikKhannaSkewb
152. 381 melexi
153. 378 SpeedyOctahedron
154. 376 FishyIshy
154. 376 Loffy8
156. 366 dycocubix
157. 364 Michael DeLaRosa
158. 362 BradyCubes08
159. 361 Shaun Mack
159. 361 NintendoCuber
161. 353 HKspeed.com
161. 353 KatieDavies
163. 349 jihu1011
163. 349 Kerry_Creech
165. 342 PeterH2N
166. 336 CubicOreo
166. 336 Ianwubby
168. 326 Chris Van Der Brink
168. 326 edd_dib
170. 324 Mike Hughey
171. 323 KardTrickKid_YT
172. 322 porkyp10
172. 322 yijunleow
174. 321 Pfannkuchener
175. 318 Volcaniccubing
176. 316 Neb
177. 315 BlueAcidball
178. 311 V Achyuthan
179. 308 freshcuber.de
179. 308 jacob.cubing
181. 307 MTOBEIYF
182. 304 DesertWolf
183. 303 LukasDikic
184. 301 TipsterTrickster 
185. 300 JackPfeifer
186. 293 Rafaello
187. 290 Max C.
188. 288 Hargun02
188. 288 Ethanawoll
190. 286 Nutybaconator
191. 283 Keroma12
192. 278 theos
192. 278 thembldlord
192. 278 DNF_Cuber
195. 277 Parke187
196. 275 Allagos
197. 274 Josiah Blomker
198. 271 TheCubingAddict980
199. 268 HawaiiLife745
199. 268 proper
201. 267 SonofRonan
202. 266 CodingCuber
203. 264 seungju choi
204. 262 the dnf master
205. 259 AndrewT99
206. 258 weatherman223
206. 258 AidanNoogie
208. 255 mikiwow123
209. 252 Sphericality
210. 251 Wilhelm
211. 247 pjk
212. 246 lumes2121
213. 245 vedroboev
214. 243 Helmer Ewert
214. 243 DistanceRunner25
216. 242 swankfukinc
217. 240 InlandEmpireCuber
217. 240 teehee_elan
219. 239 myoder
219. 239 tranl1050
221. 237 dylpickle123780
222. 235 xtreme cuber2007
223. 232 trav1
223. 232 Jakub26
225. 231 DUDECUBER
225. 231 Waffles
227. 230 MrLunarWolf
228. 226 IndianCuber729
229. 225 didiask
230. 224 vilkkuti25
231. 218 OR cuber
231. 218 owendonnelly
233. 213 Θperm
234. 212 UnknownCanvas
234. 212 Stubbi
234. 212 Brayden Gilland
237. 208 Gnome
238. 206 MarixPix
239. 202 Utkarsh Ashar
240. 201 brad711
240. 201 begiuli65
240. 201 HD Truong Giang
243. 200 el3ctr0CuberZZ
244. 195 ElyasCubing
245. 192 LwBigcubes
246. 190 Rouxster
247. 189 BraydenTheCuber
248. 187 Thecubingcuber347
249. 186 Riddler97
250. 185 ARandomCuber
251. 184 Magdamini
252. 183 Micah Wingfield
253. 182 tc kruber
254. 177 PotatoesAreUs
255. 176 KP-20359
256. 174 Brady
257. 172 riz3ndrr 
257. 172 Poorcuber09
259. 169 CubableYT
259. 169 logofetesulo1
261. 167 jason3141
262. 161 FastCubeMaster
262. 161 Meisme
264. 158 SirWaffle
265. 157 Theodor Nordstrand
266. 155 Kylegadj
266. 155 PotatoCuber
266. 155 Kacper Paweł Dworak
266. 155 johnandthecube
270. 154 Elf
270. 154 SebastianCarrillo
272. 153 Gan11Cuber
273. 150 Sellerie11
274. 146 Jay Cubes
275. 145 NoProblemCubing
275. 145 MarkA64
275. 145 pb_cuber
278. 144 epride17
279. 142 topppits
279. 142 eyeballboi
281. 141 miguelrogenmoser
282. 139 linus.sch
283. 136 Mattia Pasquini
284. 135 Carter Cubes
285. 132 HippieCuber
286. 131 Cubeology
286. 131 Josh Costello
288. 128 SpiFunTastic
289. 122 colegemuth
289. 122 geoffdapilipino
291. 121 Jami Viljanen
292. 120 PikachuPlayz_MC
292. 120 Brouxt Force
294. 118 TrueCuberOfficial
294. 118 EvanWright1
296. 117 Kurukuru
297. 113 Astral Cubing 
298. 112 sondreboy1
298. 112 soggy_bred
298. 112 DanikaCuber
301. 111 BLCuber8
302. 109 The Blockhead
302. 109 tyl3366
302. 109 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
305. 104 Poketube6681
306. 103 KingCanyon
307. 102 SUCubing
307. 102 Doubleoh8
309. 100 Zagros
309. 100 FB Cubing
311. 99 AndyMok
311. 99 Camerone Chin
311. 99 jc_rubik
314. 98 FlatMars
315. 97 Julio974
316. 96 Kit Clement
317. 95 duckyisepic
318. 94 trangium
318. 94 Zachary White
320. 93 RiinaChan
321. 92 MichaelNielsen
322. 91 TommyC
322. 91 ReaganCubes
324. 90 Daniel Mullen
324. 90 Delta Phi
324. 90 SeanMoran03
327. 89 GTGil
328. 88 Alea
328. 88 BenChristman1
328. 88 360cubed
328. 88 Das Cubing
328. 88 CubeCube
333. 87 Aleki
333. 87 u Cube
333. 87 sideedmain
333. 87 branson_lau
333. 87 alyzsnyzs
338. 86 Nazib Nawar
338. 86 RaFperm
338. 86 Cozy
341. 85 David ep
341. 85 Aerocuber
343. 84 kahvipelle123
343. 84 FLS99
343. 84 Dylan Miller
343. 84 apollocube
343. 84 Cuber2s
348. 83 DhruvA
348. 83 Kymlikespotatoes12105
348. 83 OriEy
351. 82 bh13
351. 82 Clément B.
351. 82 chicagocuber
354. 81 anna4f
354. 81 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
354. 81 bbulbs135
357. 80 Legomanz
357. 80 David Reid
357. 80 JFCUBING
360. 79 dnguyen2204
360. 79 Dodges_Cuber 374
360. 79 RP_Cubed
363. 78 PugCuber
363. 78 Jocubing
363. 78 cubeyinnit
366. 77 Valken
366. 77 stonesimpson
368. 76 bentse
369. 75 Adam Chodyniecki
370. 73 Jonascube
371. 72 NaterTater23
371. 72 SilencedBumblebee
373. 71 BleachedTurtle
373. 71 Hjerpower
373. 71 MasterIcePanda
373. 71 Kiwi_Cuber
377. 70 123tacocat321
377. 70 Akshat Sehgal
377. 70 Nater-Tater42
377. 70 beabernardes
381. 69 Mcuber5
381. 69 HNcubing
381. 69 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
381. 69 anamazingcuber
385. 68 Alex Niedland
385. 68 smackbadatskewb
385. 68 durjoypaul
385. 68 JoannaCuber
389. 67 jkx9
390. 66 KSNCubed
390. 66 CubeStack_Official
392. 65 Lachlan Stephens
392. 65 GC1998
394. 64 GioccioCuber
394. 64 Tegan Jain
394. 64 Cubedrabbit
394. 64 Isaiah Scott
398. 63 Connor Cubes
399. 62 ExultantCarn
399. 62 Glyr
399. 62 BestDragon27
399. 62 Tropical Cuber
399. 62 SpeedyReedy
404. 60 joshsailscga
404. 60 aarush vasanadu
404. 60 CubiBubi
404. 60 MarsMarshall
404. 60 KellanB
409. 58 virginia
409. 58 oliver sherlock
409. 58 Simon31415
412. 57 Alexander
412. 57 JC Cuber
412. 57 CamErone
412. 57 BlueJacket
412. 57 cubesolver7
412. 57 Dario Narbone
418. 56 LukeBrunsvold
418. 56 oliver sitja sichel
420. 55 SentsuiJack2403
420. 55 I am not a noob
420. 55 any name you wish
423. 54 Henry Lipka
423. 54 Ich_73
425. 53 JE Speed Cuber
426. 52 YR96
427. 51 CrispyCubing
427. 51 Oli_H
427. 51 Swamp347
427. 51 mzyssgdbd
427. 51 SpeedCubing RDJ
432. 50 The Cubing Dufus
432. 50 Kiapdivad
432. 50 Benjamin Bø
435. 49 Hayden Rafles
435. 49 sockman
437. 48 FTB27
437. 48 Ultimatecuber0814
437. 48 Haadynaushahi
440. 47 Jonathan James J
440. 47 AbObla
440. 47 iiNaxezi
443. 46 Nina Pawlak
444. 44 LukasCubes
445. 43 Melvintnh327
445. 43 KnightCuber
447. 42 JdMfX_
448. 41 cuber135
448. 41 DynaXT
448. 41 CubingWithJosh
451. 40 rubik2005
451. 40 LE CUBING
451. 40 haodada
454. 39 ScaryTurtle
454. 39 MrOrungUtan
454. 39 glincons1
457. 38 Jam88
457. 38 CraterCuberYT
457. 38 UPCHAN
457. 38 Mai Hy
461. 37 Scrambled
461. 37 naufal
461. 37 Ich 73
464. 36 Mark Boyanowski
464. 36 hebscody
464. 36 padddi
464. 36 cuber_knight
468. 35 TheKravCuber
468. 35 Future
468. 35 Quexs
468. 35 Bill Domiano
472. 34 thecubemaster23
472. 34 calotret
472. 34 AquaCuber12345
472. 34 [email protected]
472. 34 GalaxyCubes5
472. 34 cuberswoop
478. 33 RifleCat
478. 33 HelloKIMKIM
478. 33 AnnaW
481. 32 nms777
481. 32 Master_Disaster
481. 32 Gan Air SM
481. 32 Habsen
481. 32 Goodoldcuber
481. 32 cubercubercc
487. 30 SirVivor
487. 30 TheSlykrCubr
487. 30 hamayu
487. 30 Reinhard
487. 30 Kael Hitchcock
492. 29 Omegacubing
492. 29 NolanDoes2x2
492. 29 filmip
492. 29 Triple N Cubing
496. 28 a3533
496. 28 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
496. 28 finri
499. 27 SamBerg0
499. 27 GT8590
499. 27 Genius Cuber
502. 26 InfiniteCuber25
502. 26 Caleb Ashley
502. 26 palanthrum
505. 25 RapsinSix
505. 25 Pseudonym
505. 25 IMCubing
505. 25 GodCubing
509. 24 Sir E Brum
509. 24 Lumej
509. 24 dhafin
509. 24 [email protected]
509. 24 feli.cubes
509. 24 Amish
509. 24 sarvagya
516. 23 cuberbutnotacuber
516. 23 Blake the Cuber
518. 22 Kaktoose
519. 21 DiamondGolem12
519. 21 carcass
519. 21 Wrecking Flame
519. 21 Chickenwingstew
519. 21 Enoch Jiang
524. 20 KamTheCuber
524. 20 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
524. 20 SuperMarioGuy4
524. 20 123CuberOnYT
524. 20 Squanned22
524. 20 RAUNAK
524. 20 Rainer F.
531. 19 ProStar
531. 19 J cubing
531. 19 Macattack1502
531. 19 Maximilian2011
531. 19 RainbowsAndStuff
531. 19 LeviDaCuber
531. 19 Th3LambSauce
538. 18 Ninja208
538. 18 CFOP2020
538. 18 Paul.Mz
538. 18 enmy
538. 18 Blitzmoos
538. 18 SPEEEEED
544. 17 edcuberrules8473
544. 17 bulkocuber
546. 16 Krökeldil
546. 16 Melonz
548. 15 Xauxage
548. 15 [email protected]
548. 15 CFOP INC
548. 15 Ajju
548. 15 Hagabalooga
553. 14 Caleb Rogers
553. 14 thorsilver
553. 14 Adelina ilnicki
553. 14 Ethan Delmar
553. 14 y perm 13
553. 14 Astr4l
559. 13 flyingk
559. 13 gauthamaravind
559. 13 oshadheep
562. 12 DodusNet
562. 12 U_Turn_Cuber
562. 12 aboiperson
562. 12 superkitkat106
562. 12 collash
562. 12 AOM1502
562. 12 Hyperion
569. 11 speedycharly
569. 11 Joel binu
569. 11 PiiReyes
569. 11 saindu himansa
569. 11 cubing_addict
574. 10 SpeedCuberSUB30
574. 10 DasZauberei
574. 10 stefan.s.skesh
574. 10 Pugalan Aravintan
574. 10 sCs
574. 10 GAN11
574. 10 Chiew Kai
581. 9 Thom S.
581. 9 Slwcuber
581. 9 JKS
581. 9 Daantjuh2008
581. 9 CallMeJustin
581. 9 CubetyCubes
587. 8 experimentalshells
587. 8 Y cuber
587. 8 RyanC
587. 8 FalconInsane
587. 8 danchoi
587. 8 LuckzYT
587. 8 bobak
587. 8 Flowkap
587. 8 hydynn
587. 8 grumble367
587. 8 squanbld
587. 8 @slow cuber
599. 7 arbivara
599. 7 scrubizilla
599. 7 Joshua smith the cuber
599. 7 samuel32153
599. 7 Shady Hero
599. 7 egg inc 4life
599. 7 Emma_The_Capricorn
606. 6 N speedsolving
606. 6 Kano
606. 6 penguinhopper
606. 6 The Cool Cuber
606. 6 ITZME
606. 6 CUBiKS
606. 6 avodious
606. 6 Jabe
606. 6 Gam3sy Guy
606. 6 krish_p
606. 6 Mytprodude
617. 5 Mr. McCubing
617. 5 BrodoTheDodo.
617. 5 sinhcucai
617. 5 sebcoolan
617. 5 Clawzix
617. 5 ZsS
617. 5 DaTornadoKarateCuber


*5x5x5* (415)

1. 3101 ichcubegerne
2. 3036 FaLoL
3. 2735 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4. 2673 OriginalUsername
5. 2562 tJardigradHe
6. 2355 Luke Garrett
7. 2340 nevinscph
8. 2248 sigalig
9. 2026 sean_cut4
10. 1986 cuberkid10
11. 1851 Khairur Rachim
12. 1844 abunickabhi
13. 1682 Liam Wadek
14. 1678 Benyó
15. 1674 BradenTheMagician
16. 1648 BMcCl1
17. 1578 agradess2
18. 1509 xyzzy
19. 1415 thatkid
20. 1193 mrsniffles01
21. 1184 Raymos Castillo
22. 1173 breadears
23. 1153 MLGCubez
24. 1150 turtwig
25. 1142 MartinN13
26. 1110 João Vinicius
26. 1110 Lim Hung
28. 1092 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
29. 1068 One Wheel
30. 1064 Shadowjockey
31. 1059 DGCubes
32. 1055 Heewon Seo
33. 1047 LittleLumos
34. 1009 KrokosB
35. 994 Jrg
36. 982 fun at the joy
37. 952 michaelxfy
38. 909 Torch
39. 908 drpfisherman
40. 849 Rubika-37-021204
41. 811 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
42. 775 VJW
43. 773 JChambers13
44. 761 darrensaito
45. 746 Sub1Hour
46. 745 TheDubDubJr
47. 723 Nuuk cuber
48. 722 sporteisvogel
49. 703 MCuber
50. 702 vishwasankarcubing
51. 698 Lewis
52. 687 Jonah Jarvis
53. 678 abhijat
54. 661 2018AMSB02
55. 659 Aleksandar Dukleski
56. 653 Brendyn Dunagan
57. 648 Jacck
58. 646 asiahyoo1997
59. 601 jaysammey777
60. 577 CB21
61. 561 tommyo11
62. 545 CaptainCuber
63. 538 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
64. 535 2019ECKE02
65. 528 Bilbo7
66. 525 the super cuber
67. 522 JoXCuber
68. 497 jake.levine
69. 491 melexi
70. 473 Dylan Swarts
71. 471 MattP98
72. 461 Rollercoasterben 
73. 458 dollarstorecubes
74. 450 quing
75. 441 Keroma12
76. 437 Peter Preston
77. 427 John Benwell
78. 416 thomas.sch
79. 414 MrKuba600
80. 412 Micah Morrison
81. 407 MatsBergsten
82. 396 Ontricus
83. 389 YouCubing
84. 388 BrianJ
85. 381 nico_german_cuber
86. 380 Keenan Johnson
87. 367 NoahCubing
88. 356 Kacper Jędrzejuk
89. 352 midnightcuberx
90. 347 mihnea3000
91. 346 Sean Hartman
91. 346 Grzegorz Chudzik
91. 346 Fisko
94. 344 Cubey_Tube
95. 341 wuque man 
96. 337 Pfannkuchener
96. 337 TheEpicCuber
98. 329 Li Xiang
99. 317 Ali161102
100. 316 theit07
101. 308 MaksymilianMisiak
102. 306 20luky3
103. 304 Mantas Urbanavicius
104. 298 Chris Van Der Brink
105. 289 Jscuber
106. 285 bennettstouder
107. 283 VIBE_ZT
108. 282 leomannen
108. 282 Manatee 10235
110. 279 Antto Pitkänen
111. 278 AidanNoogie
112. 274 dylpickle123780
113. 266 sqAree
114. 259 Petri Krzywacki
115. 257 Sjviray
116. 255 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
117. 249 theos
118. 247 jihu1011
119. 238 freshcuber.de
120. 234 NathanaelCubes
121. 231 jacob.cubing
122. 230 G2013
122. 230 CubicOreo
124. 229 Ricardo Zapata
125. 227 John_NOTgood
126. 226 Hargun02
127. 221 Ianwubby
128. 210 DLXCubing
128. 210 Loffy8
130. 209 HKspeed.com
131. 207 colegemuth
132. 206 SonofRonan
133. 205 White KB
134. 202 filmip
134. 202 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
136. 198 Utkarsh Ashar
137. 194 HawaiiLife745
137. 194 Sphericality
139. 187 MrLunarWolf
139. 187 NintendoCuber
141. 186 Ethanawoll
142. 184 dycocubix
143. 182 tranl1050
143. 182 KatieDavies
143. 182 CubeCube
146. 179 Θperm
147. 178 Volcaniccubing
148. 175 vedroboev
148. 175 PratikKhannaSkewb
150. 174 Zeke Mackay
151. 173 TheCubingAddict980
152. 170 Gnome
152. 170 Allagos
152. 170 jason3141
155. 169 edd_dib
156. 164 Riddler97
157. 163 PCCuber
158. 161 Cooki348
159. 159 InlandEmpireCuber
160. 157 brad711
160. 157 el3ctr0CuberZZ
162. 156 Der Der
162. 156 LwBigcubes
164. 155 JackPfeifer
165. 153 ARandomCuber
166. 150 Helmer Ewert
167. 148 mikiwow123
168. 146 Stubbi
168. 146 KP-20359
170. 143 Brayden Gilland
171. 142 Triangles_are_cubers
171. 142 yijunleow
173. 135 Charles Jerome
173. 135 d2polld
175. 134 Mike Hughey
176. 133 Rafaello
177. 132 Parke187
178. 131 LukasDikic
179. 129 Vlad Hordiienko
180. 128 parkertrager
180. 128 linus.sch
180. 128 Max C.
183. 127 pizzacrust
184. 125 swankfukinc
185. 122 Waffles
186. 119 Neb
187. 118 Boris McCoy
187. 118 ArthropodJim
187. 118 CubableYT
190. 117 Oxzowachi
191. 116 jc_rubik
192. 115 UnknownCanvas
193. 114 Imran Rahman
193. 114 Micah Wingfield
195. 113 SirWaffle
195. 113 BleachedTurtle
195. 113 FishyIshy
195. 113 AndrewT99
199. 112 Alea
199. 112 Lux
199. 112 Adam Chodyniecki
202. 111 revaldoah
203. 109 NoProblemCubing
203. 109 DesertWolf
205. 108 Cale S
205. 108 Coinman_
205. 108 Josiah Blomker
208. 107 Elf
208. 107 Logan2017DAYR01
208. 107 johnandthecube
211. 106 Camerone Chin
212. 105 the dnf master
213. 103 Marcus Siu
214. 101 myoder
215. 99 Cubeology
216. 98 tc kruber
217. 93 proper
218. 92 ican97
219. 91 trav1
220. 90 PotatoesAreUs
220. 90 Delta Phi
220. 90 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
223. 88 DistanceRunner25
224. 87 Henry Lipka
225. 84 bh13
225. 84 logofetesulo1
227. 82 weatherman223
228. 80 miguelrogenmoser
228. 80 Brouxt Force
230. 79 Jay Cubes
231. 77 Michael DeLaRosa
232. 75 Carter Cubes
232. 75 FB Cubing
234. 72 KingCanyon
234. 72 Poorcuber09
234. 72 bbulbs135
237. 70 OR cuber
238. 68 OriEy
238. 68 SebastianCarrillo
238. 68 alyzsnyzs
241. 67 kahvipelle123
242. 66 David Reid
242. 66 SeanMoran03
244. 65 epride17
244. 65 Kymlikespotatoes12105
244. 65 oliver sitja sichel
244. 65 Sellerie11
248. 64 teehee_elan
249. 63 AndyMok
249. 63 David ep
249. 63 DNF_Cuber
249. 63 Kacper Paweł Dworak
253. 62 Wilhelm
253. 62 The Blockhead
253. 62 Magdamini
256. 61 hellgate250
256. 61 Kylegadj
256. 61 wearephamily1719
256. 61 RiinaChan
260. 60 DhruvA
260. 60 JFCUBING
260. 60 Jakub26
260. 60 BraydenAdamsSolves
264. 59 thembldlord
265. 58 Valken
265. 58 Legomanz
267. 57 sideedmain
268. 56 TommyC
268. 56 TrueCuberOfficial
268. 56 RaFperm
271. 55 thecubingwizard
272. 54 TipsterTrickster 
272. 54 vilkkuti25
272. 54 Jocubing
275. 53 BenChristman1
275. 53 lumes2121
275. 53 FlatMars
275. 53 360cubed
279. 52 pjk
279. 52 didiask
279. 52 TheSlykrCubr
279. 52 chicagocuber
279. 52 beabernardes
284. 51 Kurukuru
285. 50 HNcubing
286. 49 remopihel
286. 49 Ty Y.
288. 48 HippieCuber
289. 47 abty15
290. 46 topppits
291. 45 Ultimatecuber0814
291. 45 Kiwi_Cuber
293. 44 joshsailscga
293. 44 Hjerpower
293. 44 FLS99
296. 43 Kit Clement
297. 41 eyeballboi
297. 41 CamErone
297. 41 I am not a noob
297. 41 SpeedyReedy
301. 40 Alexander
301. 40 MichaelNielsen
301. 40 BraydenTheCuber
301. 40 SUCubing
301. 40 ReaganCubes
306. 39 TheSilverBeluga
307. 37 Mcuber5
307. 37 ElyasCubing
309. 36 YR96
309. 36 Haribo
311. 35 Mark Boyanowski
311. 35 CubeStack_Official
311. 35 Julio974
311. 35 Astral Cubing 
311. 35 Quexs
316. 34 riffch
316. 34 palanthrum
318. 33 Cuber2s
319. 31 Habsen
319. 31 cubesolver7
319. 31 Ich_73
319. 31 Benjamin Bø
323. 30 Nayano
323. 30 anamazingcuber
325. 29 DUDECUBER
325. 29 Harsha Paladugu
325. 29 LukasCubes
325. 29 MatthewEllis
325. 29 EvanWright1
325. 29 Dario Narbone
325. 29 KnightCuber
332. 28 soggy_bred
333. 27 MarixPix
333. 27 Zagros
333. 27 Macattack1502
333. 27 mzyssgdbd
337. 26 Aleki
337. 26 MasterIcePanda
339. 25 seungju choi
339. 25 AbObla
341. 24 begiuli65
341. 24 Jam88
341. 24 sockman
341. 24 Ich 73
345. 23 virginia
345. 23 BLCuber8
347. 22 Omegacubing
347. 22 Pseudonym
347. 22 Skewb_Cube
347. 22 AnnaW
347. 22 Theodor Nordstrand
352. 21 RifleCat
352. 21 Goodoldcuber
354. 20 dnguyen2204
354. 20 oliver sherlock
354. 20 Melvintnh327
357. 19 CFOP2020
357. 19 BlueAcidball
357. 19 Arachane
360. 18 KellanB
361. 17 nms777
361. 17 HelloKIMKIM
361. 17 carcass
361. 17 InfiniteCuber25
365. 16 Jami Viljanen
365. 16 thorsilver
365. 16 Jimdob
365. 16 Gan11Cuber
365. 16 Chickenwingstew
370. 15 sondreboy1
370. 15 Winfaza
370. 15 oshadheep
373. 14 CodingCuber
373. 14 FTB27
373. 14 Blitzmoos
376. 12 Sir E Brum
376. 12 durjoypaul
376. 12 Monkenitics
376. 12 Ajju
376. 12 RAUNAK
381. 11 Joshua smith the cuber
381. 11 cubeyinnit
381. 11 chancet4488
381. 11 saindu himansa
385. 10 Paul.Mz
385. 10 IMCubing
385. 10 Amish
385. 10 finri
389. 9 CubiBubi
389. 9 ClashCode
389. 9 LE CUBING
389. 9 gauthamaravind
389. 9 Meisme
389. 9 LeviDaCuber
395. 8 Ernest Fowler
395. 8 JKS
395. 8 Hyperion
395. 8 Gam3sy Guy
395. 8 ZsS
395. 8 Rainer F.
401. 7 JC Cuber
401. 7 Master_Disaster
401. 7 J cubing
401. 7 willian_pessoa
401. 7 Scrambled
401. 7 AOM1502
401. 7 ArontheCuber
408. 6 Caleb Rogers
408. 6 scrubizilla
408. 6 Peter N
408. 6 Pugalan Aravintan
408. 6 Krökeldil
408. 6 sCs
408. 6 RyanC
408. 6 cuberswoop


*6x6x6* (219)

1. 1814 ichcubegerne
2. 1512 Dream Cubing
3. 1469 nevinscph


Spoiler



4. 1385 FaLoL
5. 1355 Keroma12
6. 1161 sigalig
7. 1057 Liam Wadek
8. 1016 tJardigradHe
9. 995 Benyó
10. 975 xyzzy
11. 942 agradess2
12. 893 One Wheel
13. 857 OriginalUsername
14. 784 Jrg
15. 631 Raymos Castillo
16. 626 Rubika-37-021204
17. 622 Lim Hung
18. 606 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19. 585 cuberkid10
20. 570 João Vinicius
21. 549 sporteisvogel
22. 535 michaelxfy
23. 476 sean_cut4
24. 470 drpfisherman
25. 459 abunickabhi
26. 431 TheDubDubJr
27. 429 turtwig
27. 429 MLGCubez
29. 423 LittleLumos
30. 414 mrsniffles01
31. 386 thomas.sch
32. 376 melexi
33. 364 CB21
34. 362 MatsBergsten
35. 360 Torch
36. 358 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
37. 349 Jacck
38. 312 Shadowjockey
39. 306 2018AMSB02
40. 305 JoXCuber
41. 300 the super cuber
42. 286 Heewon Seo
42. 286 Nuuk cuber
44. 278 fun at the joy
45. 261 MattP98
46. 256 Luke Garrett
47. 254 BradenTheMagician
48. 252 YouCubing
49. 250 Lewis
50. 239 Ali161102
51. 237 jaysammey777
52. 219 Sub1Hour
53. 218 DGCubes
54. 213 MartinN13
55. 185 Peter Preston
56. 180 Pfannkuchener
57. 177 jake.levine
58. 167 filmip
58. 167 LwBigcubes
60. 161 Li Xiang
61. 159 asiahyoo1997
62. 154 quing
63. 151 JChambers13
64. 147 2019ECKE02
65. 142 theos
66. 138 KP-20359
67. 129 Sean Hartman
68. 127 jacob.cubing
69. 126 Hargun02
70. 121 White KB
70. 121 TheEpicCuber
72. 119 CaptainCuber
72. 119 tommyo11
74. 113 VJW
75. 110 sqAree
76. 108 Ianwubby
77. 107 Valken
78. 106 Manatee 10235
79. 103 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
79. 103 Sphericality
81. 101 Cubey_Tube
82. 100 darrensaito
83. 98 Dylan Swarts
84. 91 CubicOreo
85. 89 MCuber
86. 88 Ethanawoll
87. 87 linus.sch
88. 84 Antto Pitkänen
89. 79 nico_german_cuber
90. 78 Volcaniccubing
91. 77 jihu1011
91. 77 colegemuth
91. 77 Vlad Hordiienko
94. 76 freshcuber.de
94. 76 vishwasankarcubing
96. 75 HawaiiLife745
97. 74 OriEy
97. 74 SonofRonan
99. 71 Gnome
100. 69 Rafaello
101. 66 Aleksandar Dukleski
102. 65 AidanNoogie
102. 65 Cooki348
102. 65 Chris Van Der Brink
105. 63 Zeke Mackay
105. 63 MrLunarWolf
105. 63 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
108. 62 swankfukinc
108. 62 Rollercoasterben 
110. 58 Ricardo Zapata
110. 58 AndrewT99
112. 57 David Reid
113. 56 johnandthecube
114. 55 dollarstorecubes
114. 55 KrokosB
116. 54 JackPfeifer
116. 54 DNF_Cuber
118. 53 Logan2017DAYR01
119. 52 bh13
119. 52 PotatoesAreUs
119. 52 Neb
119. 52 dylpickle123780
123. 51 Triangles_are_cubers
124. 48 myoder
125. 47 Wilhelm
125. 47 Sellerie11
127. 44 el3ctr0CuberZZ
128. 41 NathanaelCubes
128. 41 DesertWolf
128. 41 BraydenAdamsSolves
131. 39 SebastianCarrillo
131. 39 bbulbs135
133. 38 TipsterTrickster 
133. 38 vedroboev
133. 38 jason3141
133. 38 Micah Morrison
133. 38 FLS99
133. 38 Quexs
133. 38 logofetesulo1
140. 36 brad711
140. 36 BleachedTurtle
140. 36 Arachane
143. 35 pizzacrust
144. 34 theit07
145. 33 abhijat
146. 32 Jocubing
147. 31 SirWaffle
147. 31 Elf
147. 31 jc_rubik
147. 31 beabernardes
151. 30 DhruvA
151. 30 TommyC
151. 30 MaksymilianMisiak
151. 30 DistanceRunner25
155. 29 Cubeology
155. 29 oliver sitja sichel
155. 29 Adam Chodyniecki
158. 28 kahvipelle123
158. 28 RaFperm
160. 27 remopihel
161. 26 Oxzowachi
161. 26 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
163. 25 trav1
163. 25 BenChristman1
165. 24 mihnea3000
165. 24 InlandEmpireCuber
165. 24 tc kruber
165. 24 PCCuber
165. 24 Kurukuru
170. 23 Mcuber5
170. 23 BraydenTheCuber
170. 23 Bilbo7
170. 23 chicagocuber
174. 22 ArthropodJim
174. 22 SpeedyReedy
176. 21 weatherman223
176. 21 Alea
176. 21 VIBE_ZT
176. 21 Zagros
180. 20 epride17
180. 20 mikiwow123
180. 20 palanthrum
183. 19 Pseudonym
183. 19 edd_dib
183. 19 YR96
186. 18 The Blockhead
186. 18 vilkkuti25
186. 18 dnguyen2204
186. 18 IMCubing
186. 18 Loffy8
186. 18 Camerone Chin
192. 17 UnknownCanvas
192. 17 FlatMars
192. 17 AnnaW
195. 16 leomannen
195. 16 HelloKIMKIM
195. 16 InfiniteCuber25
195. 16 Fisko
195. 16 TrueCuberOfficial
200. 15 RyuKagamine
200. 15 lumes2121
200. 15 breadears
200. 15 Habsen
200. 15 CubableYT
205. 14 Kacper Paweł Dworak
206. 13 teehee_elan
207. 12 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
208. 11 HippieCuber
208. 11 KatieDavies
210. 10 sideedmain
211. 9 HKspeed.com
211. 9 Ty Y.
211. 9 LukasDikic
211. 9 bradleysampson
211. 9 Max C.
216. 8 Keenan Johnson
216. 8 Der Der
218. 7 DLXCubing
218. 7 sCs


*7x7x7* (174)

1. 1469 ichcubegerne
2. 1211 nevinscph
3. 1192 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4. 1007 Liam Wadek
5. 867 sigalig
6. 813 Benyó
7. 771 Jrg
8. 751 FaLoL
9. 573 Rubika-37-021204
10. 531 Lim Hung
11. 518 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12. 508 sporteisvogel
13. 493 Keroma12
14. 482 agradess2
15. 449 One Wheel
16. 446 michaelxfy
17. 376 OriginalUsername
18. 359 Raymos Castillo
19. 348 melexi
20. 347 thomas.sch
21. 327 CB21
22. 302 João Vinicius
23. 297 drpfisherman
24. 282 Torch
25. 269 LittleLumos
26. 262 TheDubDubJr
27. 258 MLGCubez
28. 242 Sub1Hour
29. 234 the super cuber
30. 233 Jacck
31. 232 abunickabhi
32. 228 JoXCuber
33. 222 2018AMSB02
34. 203 YouCubing
35. 201 MatsBergsten
36. 190 Lewis
37. 182 sean_cut4
38. 177 Shadowjockey
39. 171 Pfannkuchener
39. 171 Li Xiang
41. 169 turtwig
42. 158 Aleksandar Dukleski
43. 152 filmip
44. 140 jaysammey777
45. 132 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
46. 130 DGCubes
47. 128 LwBigcubes
48. 125 tJardigradHe
49. 117 quing
50. 113 freshcuber.de
51. 112 cuberkid10
52. 104 jacob.cubing
52. 104 Nuuk cuber
54. 103 Sean Hartman
55. 101 KrokosB
56. 100 JackPfeifer
57. 99 fun at the joy
58. 98 Ianwubby
59. 97 MartinN13
60. 96 jake.levine
61. 90 MCuber
61. 90 Hargun02
63. 88 VJW
63. 88 nico_german_cuber
65. 86 colegemuth
66. 85 Manatee 10235
67. 84 2019ECKE02
68. 83 Antto Pitkänen
69. 80 theos
70. 78 mihnea3000
71. 76 Peter Preston
72. 75 Sphericality
73. 71 Dylan Swarts
74. 70 CubicOreo
75. 69 Ethanawoll
76. 68 BraydenAdamsSolves
77. 67 BradenTheMagician
77. 67 OriEy
79. 65 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
80. 64 jihu1011
81. 61 asiahyoo1997
82. 60 swankfukinc
83. 59 White KB
83. 59 DistanceRunner25
85. 58 xyzzy
85. 58 Heewon Seo
87. 57 MrLunarWolf
87. 57 KP-20359
89. 55 Cooki348
89. 55 CaptainCuber
89. 55 JChambers13
89. 55 David Reid
93. 54 pizzacrust
93. 54 SonofRonan
95. 52 Volcaniccubing
96. 51 Luke Garrett
97. 50 johnandthecube
98. 48 Sellerie11
99. 47 TheEpicCuber
100. 43 Vlad Hordiienko
101. 40 MattP98
101. 40 MaksymilianMisiak
101. 40 Quexs
101. 40 logofetesulo1
105. 37 Jscuber
105. 37 Ali161102
105. 37 el3ctr0CuberZZ
105. 37 Adam Chodyniecki
109. 36 NathanaelCubes
109. 36 Rafaello
109. 36 RaFperm
112. 35 Logan2017DAYR01
112. 35 linus.sch
114. 34 HawaiiLife745
114. 34 jason3141
114. 34 AndrewT99
117. 33 Lionel Lee
118. 32 dylpickle123780
118. 32 bbulbs135
120. 31 Wilhelm
120. 31 Zeke Mackay
120. 31 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
123. 30 BenChristman1
124. 29 myoder
125. 28 KatieDavies
126. 27 vishwasankarcubing
126. 27 didiask
126. 27 cubesolver7
129. 26 brad711
129. 26 FLS99
129. 26 tommyo11
132. 24 Legomanz
132. 24 remopihel
134. 22 Cubeology
134. 22 parkertrager
134. 22 Jocubing
134. 22 Ricardo Zapata
134. 22 HNcubing
139. 21 dollarstorecubes
139. 21 Bilbo7
141. 20 bh13
141. 20 The Blockhead
141. 20 PotatoesAreUs
141. 20 midnightcuberx
141. 20 DNF_Cuber
146. 19 Elf
146. 19 Rollercoasterben 
146. 19 edd_dib
146. 19 any name you wish
150. 18 Gnome
150. 18 epride17
152. 17 Mcuber5
152. 17 Chris Van Der Brink
152. 17 Triangles_are_cubers
152. 17 palanthrum
156. 16 bacyril
156. 16 dnguyen2204
158. 15 CubableYT
159. 14 Kacper Paweł Dworak
159. 14 InfiniteCuber25
161. 13 Zagros
161. 13 HelloKIMKIM
163. 12 John_NOTgood
163. 12 Kurukuru
165. 11 KingCobble29
165. 11 Cubey_Tube
167. 10 VIBE_ZT
167. 10 LukasCubes
167. 10 Boris McCoy
170. 9 blerrpycuber
170. 9 Ich_73
172. 8 weatherman223
172. 8 LE CUBING
172. 8 sCs


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2022)

*2x2x2 blindfolded* (285)

1. 1421 sean_cut4
2. 1365 ichcubegerne
3. 1293 sigalig


Spoiler



4. 1260 BradenTheMagician
5. 1209 Khairur Rachim
6. 1140 Charles Jerome
7. 1105 nevinscph
8. 1062 Li Xiang
9. 1003 MatsBergsten
10. 968 abunickabhi
11. 951 Luke Garrett
12. 886 agradess2
13. 835 Benyó
14. 810 MLGCubez
15. 768 turtwig
16. 763 OriginalUsername
17. 683 Mike Hughey
18. 659 Jacck
19. 649 midnightcuberx
20. 607 Legomanz
21. 597 G2013
22. 579 2019ECKE02
23. 575 seungju choi
24. 557 LittleLumos
24. 557 Brendyn Dunagan
26. 516 MattP98
27. 506 TheDubDubJr
28. 465 jaysammey777
29. 445 BrianJ
30. 420 fun at the joy
31. 418 Trig0n
32. 389 ExultantCarn
33. 371 2018AMSB02
34. 361 leomannen
35. 358 the super cuber
36. 342 Ty Y.
37. 330 Vlad Hordiienko
38. 328 PCCuber
39. 323 thomas.sch
40. 316 JoXCuber
41. 315 Grzegorz Chudzik
42. 301 sqAree
43. 300 TrueCuberOfficial
44. 294 darrensaito
45. 285 Torch
46. 276 DGCubes
47. 273 Raymos Castillo
48. 270 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
49. 266 openseas
50. 263 TipsterTrickster 
51. 261 Jakub26
52. 255 Sean Hartman
53. 247 tommyo11
54. 244 Arachane
55. 234 sporteisvogel
56. 228 Fisko
57. 226 asacuber
58. 222 Dream Cubing
59. 215 YouCubing
60. 204 dycocubix
61. 201 John Benwell
62. 199 CB21
63. 185 drpfisherman
64. 180 Nuuk cuber
65. 170 theos
66. 162 MartinN13
67. 160 White KB
68. 159 Waffles
68. 159 Haribo
70. 152 Antto Pitkänen
70. 152 JChambers13
70. 152 Sphericality
73. 148 NathanaelCubes
74. 141 CubeCube
75. 137 Cubey_Tube
76. 134 Lim Hung
77. 132 michaelxfy
78. 126 Cuber2s
79. 125 quing
80. 123 u Cube
81. 122 Cooki348
81. 122 remopihel
83. 111 asiahyoo1997
84. 109 SebastianCarrillo
85. 108 Der Der
85. 108 V Achyuthan
87. 104 Ricardo Zapata
88. 102 Bilbo7
89. 97 Rafaello
90. 92 SilencedBumblebee
91. 87 Zeke Mackay
92. 84 Delta Phi
93. 82 Ontricus
93. 82 filmip
95. 81 Boris McCoy
96. 80 MaksymilianMisiak
96. 80 RyanSoh
98. 79 Pfannkuchener
99. 77 LukasDikic
100. 75 Shaun Mack
101. 72 any name you wish
102. 71 Ali161102
102. 71 Jonascube
104. 69 owendonnelly
104. 69 Dodges_Cuber 374
106. 67 mihnea3000
107. 66 Micah Morrison
107. 66 linus.sch
109. 65 Ace19212
110. 64 123tacocat321
111. 63 dhafin
112. 61 BenChristman1
113. 59 Ethanawoll
114. 56 DLXCubing
114. 56 abhijat
114. 56 Volcaniccubing
117. 55 Shadowjockey
117. 55 AndrewT99
117. 55 RaFperm
120. 52 VIBE_ZT
121. 50 I am not a noob
122. 49 Thecubingcuber347
122. 49 DistanceRunner25
122. 49 Kael Hitchcock
125. 48 cuberkid10
126. 47 FLS99
127. 46 DNF_Cuber
128. 44 MichaelNielsen
128. 44 JackPfeifer
128. 44 BlueAcidball
128. 44 Dang Tung
132. 43 xtreme cuber2007
133. 42 Lupus3141
133. 42 Sjviray
133. 42 Meisme
136. 40 TommyC
136. 40 Liam Wadek
136. 40 duskden
136. 40 Johnny badwin
136. 40 aamiel
141. 39 Magdamini
141. 39 Adelina ilnicki
141. 39 CallMeJustin
144. 38 GioccioCuber
144. 38 David Reid
144. 38 the dnf master
144. 38 oliver sherlock
148. 37 Marcus Siu
148. 37 tJardigradHe
148. 37 Jorjais
148. 37 willian_pessoa
148. 37 MJbaka
148. 37 HD Truong Giang
154. 36 Kymlikespotatoes12105
154. 36 sideedmain
154. 36 Instance
154. 36 BestDragon27
158. 35 memo_cubed
159. 34 BlueJacket
159. 34 Camerone Chin
159. 34 Josiah Blomker
162. 33 Cale S
162. 33 oshadheep
162. 33 Leonard Erik Gombár
165. 32 PratikKhannaSkewb
165. 32 fdh dnfed the solve
167. 31 goidlon
167. 31 RP_Cubed
169. 30 Rubadcar
169. 30 Macattack1502
169. 30 logofetesulo1
172. 29 MCuber
172. 29 BraydenTheCuber
172. 29 LukasCubes
172. 29 123CuberOnYT
176. 28 T1_M0
176. 28 2017LAMB06
176. 28 Nutybaconator
176. 28 myoder
176. 28 Aerocuber
176. 28 Kiwi_Cuber
176. 28 Benjamin Bø
183. 27 Jam88
184. 26 InlandEmpireCuber
184. 26 dollarstorecubes
184. 26 Caleb Rogers
184. 26 ThePureCuber
184. 26 abigaildoyle
189. 25 vedroboev
189. 25 Habsen
189. 25 HiroshiCubes
192. 24 Akshat Sehgal
192. 24 tranl1050
194. 23 John_NOTgood
194. 23 Nash171
194. 23 bentse
194. 23 CubingWithJosh
198. 22 parkertrager
198. 22 ProStar
198. 22 GooseCuber
201. 21 Joel binu
201. 21 Namedkid55
203. 20 Kit Clement
203. 20 johnandthecube
203. 20 Ben Hunter
203. 20 RestroomLad57
207. 19 Melvintnh327
208. 18 Logan2017DAYR01
208. 18 Rubika-37-021204
208. 18 Pseudonym
208. 18 Sellerie11
208. 18 squanbld
213. 17 oliverpallo
213. 17 Oxzowachi
215. 16 Mcuber5
215. 16 brad711
215. 16 Rollercoasterben 
215. 16 Harsha Paladugu
215. 16 Y cuber
215. 16 cubesolver7
221. 15 Manatee 10235
221. 15 ClashCode
221. 15 Kacper Paweł Dworak
221. 15 TheWeathermn
225. 14 vilkkuti25
225. 14 Xauxage
225. 14 SpiFunTastic
225. 14 riffch
225. 14 HelloKIMKIM
225. 14 NoahCubing
225. 14 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
225. 14 naufal
225. 14 palanthrum
234. 13 DesertWolf
234. 13 Helmer Ewert
234. 13 Utkarsh Ashar
234. 13 OriEy
234. 13 KarlMarcus11
234. 13 EvanWright1
234. 13 jkx9
241. 12 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
242. 11 MrKuba600
242. 11 Sub1Hour
242. 11 [email protected]
242. 11 sondreboy1
242. 11 venimental
242. 11 Triple N Cubing
242. 11 MarsMarshall
249. 10 joshsailscga
249. 10 Jay Cubes
249. 10 Mai Hy
252. 9 One Wheel
252. 9 dnguyen2204
252. 9 d2polld
252. 9 Master_Disaster
252. 9 ElyasCubing
252. 9 cubercubercc
252. 9 FTB27
252. 9 Maanas_The_Boss
260. 8 freshcuber.de
260. 8 Pika
260. 8 Clawzix
260. 8 lprince
260. 8 CMLS_G_LM
265. 7 Lumej
265. 7 DUDECUBER
265. 7 The Cubing Dufus
265. 7 I_wish_for_sub-10
269. 6 Valken
269. 6 nms777
269. 6 hebscody
269. 6 enmy
269. 6 simontiger
274. 5 weatherman223
274. 5 teehee_elan
274. 5 Erikas Cimnickas
274. 5 OR cuber
274. 5 CamErone
274. 5 sCs
274. 5 MatthewEllis
274. 5 JE Speed Cuber
274. 5 cuberswoop
274. 5 N4C0
274. 5 beabernardes
285. 4 Shady Hero


*3x3x3 blindfolded* (199)

1. 1726 sigalig
2. 1360 nevinscph
3. 1349 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4. 1348 Keroma12
5. 1330 seungju choi
6. 1239 MatsBergsten
7. 1144 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8. 1081 G2013
9. 1050 filmip
10. 867 Jacck
11. 844 revaldoah
12. 806 ican97
13. 777 2019ECKE02
14. 723 thatkid
15. 671 LittleLumos
16. 661 midnightcuberx
17. 624 MattP98
18. 588 openseas
19. 558 tommyo11
20. 555 Benyó
21. 523 鄧南英
22. 518 Khairur Rachim
23. 473 MLGCubez
24. 432 fun at the joy
24. 432 willian_pessoa
26. 425 d2polld
27. 407 jaysammey777
28. 402 Lim Hung
29. 370 Bilbo7
30. 349 Jakub26
31. 344 Ali161102
31. 344 JChambers13
33. 338 sporteisvogel
34. 334 the super cuber
35. 326 2018AMSB02
36. 319 Micah Morrison
37. 309 PokeCubes
38. 306 agradess2
39. 303 sqAree
40. 300 MaksymilianMisiak
41. 295 AndrewT99
42. 287 Torch
43. 283 thomas.sch
44. 267 NathanaelCubes
45. 256 RyanSoh
46. 249 Dylan Swarts
47. 236 YouCubing
48. 233 Raymos Castillo
49. 230 PCCuber
50. 222 freshcuber.de
51. 218 Arachane
52. 209 CB21
53. 205 Brendan Bakker
54. 191 DGCubes
55. 181 DesertWolf
56. 179 brad711
57. 165 Sphericality
58. 163 TommyC
59. 157 Habsen
60. 155 squanbld
61. 152 Der Der
62. 151 BradenTheMagician
63. 149 Dream Cubing
64. 143 Cooki348
65. 141 quing
66. 135 theos
67. 128 Riddler97
68. 127 Sean Hartman
69. 126 Logan2017DAYR01
70. 125 Mike Hughey
70. 125 elliottk_
72. 124 Vlad Hordiienko
73. 117 michaelxfy
74. 116 TheDubDubJr
74. 116 ichcubegerne
76. 114 Pfannkuchener
77. 112 Li Xiang
78. 103 dnguyen2204
78. 103 thembldlord
80. 102 Cale S
81. 97 padddi
82. 93 Ricardo Zapata
83. 92 drpfisherman
83. 92 anna4f
85. 88 Waffles
86. 85 Antto Pitkänen
86. 85 HD Truong Giang
88. 83 Helmer Ewert
89. 80 BraydenAdamsSolves
90. 78 ByVivkur
91. 74 TrueCuberOfficial
92. 72 Liam Wadek
93. 69 White KB
93. 69 Delta Phi
93. 69 brianyu
96. 66 logofetesulo1
96. 66 CubingWithJosh
98. 65 VJW
99. 63 parkertrager
100. 58 Zeke Mackay
101. 57 David Reid
101. 57 Glyr
103. 55 Ethanawoll
104. 51 FLS99
105. 50 OJ Cubing
105. 50 BlueAcidball
107. 49 DistanceRunner25
108. 48 xtreme cuber2007
109. 47 BraydenTheCuber
109. 47 Nuuk cuber
109. 47 RaFperm
112. 45 JoXCuber
112. 45 remopihel
114. 43 GHOSTGANCUBER
115. 41 Cyrus
115. 41 V Achyuthan
117. 40 RyuKagamine
117. 40 Rubika-37-021204
119. 38 dollarstorecubes
120. 37 Kit Clement
120. 37 linus.sch
120. 37 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
120. 37 RestroomLad57
124. 36 Hola Pantalones
125. 34 BradyCubes08
125. 34 bradleysampson
125. 34 owendonnelly
128. 33 DLXCubing
129. 32 MCuber
129. 32 trangium
129. 32 RP_Cubed
132. 31 Andrew_Rizo
132. 31 Rafaello
132. 31 Kacper Paweł Dworak
132. 31 Kael Hitchcock
136. 30 sean_cut4
136. 30 Ace19212
138. 29 Macattack1502
138. 29 I am not a noob
140. 28 T1_M0
140. 28 tranl1050
142. 27 Triple N Cubing
142. 27 Meisme
142. 27 Camerone Chin
145. 25 scrubizilla
146. 24 topppits
146. 24 Takafumi Sakakibara
146. 24 Lazy Einstein
149. 23 riz3ndrr 
149. 23 pallycube
149. 23 danchoi
152. 22 Sir E Brum
152. 22 palanthrum
154. 21 turtwig
154. 21 João Vinicius
156. 20 BenChristman1
156. 20 mattboeren
156. 20 Oxzowachi
156. 20 cubeyinnit
160. 19 Magdamini
160. 19 didiask
162. 18 Trig0n
162. 18 SpiFunTastic
162. 18 Zagros
162. 18 abhijat
162. 18 OriEy
162. 18 ClashCode
162. 18 vishwasankarcubing
162. 18 CMLS_G_LM
170. 17 nms777
170. 17 beabernardes
172. 16 Xavphoenix
172. 16 haodada
174. 15 mihnea3000
174. 15 Luke Garrett
174. 15 teehee_elan
174. 15 Jamal_69
178. 14 Jami Viljanen
178. 14 penguinhopper
180. 13 Rainer F.
181. 10 Sub1Hour
181. 10 VIBE_ZT
183. 9 JackPfeifer
183. 9 wearephamily1719
183. 9 Volcaniccubing
183. 9 any name you wish
187. 8 Mcuber5
187. 8 Manatee 10235
187. 8 Rollercoasterben 
187. 8 oliver sherlock
187. 8 sCs
187. 8 Cubey_Tube
187. 8 bulkocuber
194. 7 Shadowjockey
194. 7 Tegan Jain
196. 6 John Benwell
196. 6 oshadheep
198. 5 ProStar
199. 2 One Wheel


*4x4x4 blindfolded* (63)

1. 976 nevinscph
2. 837 MatsBergsten
3. 778 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 646 sigalig
5. 635 Keroma12
6. 524 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7. 355 LittleLumos
8. 285 seungju choi
9. 262 thatkid
10. 256 Bilbo7
11. 252 abunickabhi
12. 203 openseas
13. 188 2019ECKE02
14. 179 2018AMSB02
15. 163 the super cuber
16. 131 theos
17. 127 filmip
18. 104 jaysammey777
19. 84 MattP98
20. 83 Takafumi Sakakibara
21. 81 CB21
22. 80 Raymos Castillo
23. 79 G2013
23. 79 Sphericality
25. 78 Kurukuru
26. 67 YouCubing
27. 62 Cale S
28. 59 Pfannkuchener
29. 53 Ali161102
30. 50 DesertWolf
31. 49 Arachane
32. 47 Dylan Swarts
33. 41 tommyo11
34. 40 Lim Hung
35. 36 Li Xiang
36. 33 Cooki348
36. 33 Vlad Hordiienko
36. 33 Waffles
39. 32 鄧南英
40. 30 Micah Morrison
41. 27 AndrewT99
42. 25 agradess2
43. 21 PCCuber
44. 19 OJ Cubing
44. 19 Ethanawoll
46. 18 abhijat
47. 17 remopihel
48. 16 TheDubDubJr
48. 16 DistanceRunner25
50. 15 TrueCuberOfficial
51. 13 brad711
51. 13 kits_
53. 12 Brendan Bakker
53. 12 sCs
55. 10 TommyC
56. 9 sqAree
57. 6 Liam Wadek
58. 4 Dream Cubing
59. 2 Mcuber5
59. 2 DGCubes
59. 2 GC1998
59. 2 Logan2017DAYR01
59. 2 Kael Hitchcock


*5x5x5 blindfolded* (36)

1. 1007 nevinscph
2. 871 MatsBergsten
3. 596 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 471 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5. 468 sigalig
6. 317 LittleLumos
7. 200 thatkid
8. 180 Keroma12
9. 136 Takafumi Sakakibara
10. 124 2019ECKE02
11. 123 the super cuber
11. 123 Bilbo7
13. 114 abunickabhi
14. 95 openseas
15. 89 2018AMSB02
16. 62 Pfannkuchener
17. 43 Vlad Hordiienko
18. 42 Cale S
19. 41 Li Xiang
20. 38 Lim Hung
21. 35 G2013
22. 34 CB21
23. 25 MattP98
24. 22 Sphericality
25. 19 Kael Hitchcock
26. 18 Ali161102
27. 16 BraydenAdamsSolves
28. 15 鄧南英
29. 12 theos
29. 12 sCs
31. 11 YouCubing
31. 11 MLGCubez
31. 11 TrueCuberOfficial
34. 4 DistanceRunner25
35. 2 abhijat
35. 2 AndrewT99


*6x6x6 blindfolded* (15)

1. 934 nevinscph
2. 763 MatsBergsten
3. 382 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 293 LittleLumos
5. 220 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6. 82 sigalig
7. 77 2019ECKE02
8. 66 the super cuber
9. 56 abunickabhi
10. 40 MattP98
11. 28 Vlad Hordiienko
12. 14 Li Xiang
12. 14 sCs
14. 13 CiViC
14. 13 Kael Hitchcock


*7x7x7 blindfolded* (13)

1. 883 nevinscph
2. 434 MatsBergsten
3. 267 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 97 sigalig
5. 39 the super cuber
6. 31 abunickabhi
6. 31 LittleLumos
8. 30 Vlad Hordiienko
9. 16 HD Truong Giang
10. 15 Li Xiang
10. 15 sCs
10. 15 erickcolque1
13. 14 Cubing 240


*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* (83)

1. 1550 Keroma12
2. 947 nevinscph
3. 795 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 601 MatsBergsten
5. 520 sigalig
6. 478 willian_pessoa
7. 323 2019ECKE02
8. 293 abunickabhi
9. 264 Ali161102
10. 243 Dylan Swarts
11. 206 2018AMSB02
12. 175 Arachane
13. 161 TrueCuberOfficial
14. 155 Habsen
15. 143 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
16. 131 midnightcuberx
17. 130 the super cuber
18. 126 Kurukuru
19. 113 seungju choi
20. 101 thomas.sch
21. 89 filmip
22. 84 revaldoah
23. 79 Pfannkuchener
24. 74 HD Truong Giang
25. 72 Jakub26
26. 71 openseas
27. 67 brad711
28. 66 brianyu
29. 64 Cooki348
30. 60 Riddler97
31. 59 sporteisvogel
32. 58 Sphericality
33. 56 YouCubing
33. 56 CB21
35. 55 Waffles
36. 54 theos
37. 51 SilencedBumblebee
38. 50 DistanceRunner25
39. 48 PCCuber
40. 44 Li Xiang
40. 44 Vlad Hordiienko
42. 42 G2013
42. 42 MaksymilianMisiak
44. 37 Raymos Castillo
45. 35 White KB
46. 34 Der Der
47. 32 JChambers13
48. 30 Liam Wadek
48. 30 Zagros
50. 29 MLGCubez
50. 29 dnguyen2204
50. 29 MattP98
50. 29 DesertWolf
54. 28 Takafumi Sakakibara
54. 28 Kacper Paweł Dworak
54. 28 AndrewT99
54. 28 Kael Hitchcock
58. 26 Sean Hartman
59. 25 Rafaello
59. 25 Cubey_Tube
61. 24 jaysammey777
62. 20 RyanSoh
63. 18 d2polld
63. 18 I am not a noob
65. 17 Ethanawoll
65. 17 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
67. 15 Techno Cuber
68. 14 Bilbo7
68. 14 Macattack1502
70. 12 TheDubDubJr
71. 10 quing
71. 10 pallycube
73. 7 Micah Morrison
73. 7 Delta Phi
75. 6 Ricardo Zapata
75. 6 any name you wish
77. 5 DGCubes
77. 5 鄧南英
77. 5 OriEy
77. 5 riffch
77. 5 xtreme cuber2007
82. 4 linus.sch
82. 4 RestroomLad57


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2022)

*3x3x3 one-handed* (608)

1. 4759 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2. 4523 Luke Garrett
3. 4142 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 3929 midnightcuberx
5. 3825 OriginalUsername
6. 3714 sean_cut4
7. 3652 BradenTheMagician
8. 3589 Dream Cubing
9. 3364 MCuber
10. 3332 cuberkid10
11. 3265 abunickabhi
12. 3248 Charles Jerome
13. 3240 DGCubes
14. 3047 mihnea3000
15. 3045 Khairur Rachim
16. 2995 xyzzy
17. 2760 turtwig
18. 2625 FaLoL
19. 2477 revaldoah
20. 2372 BrianJ
21. 2117 agradess2
22. 2074 MLGCubez
23. 2070 Liam Wadek
24. 2008 NathanaelCubes
25. 1941 tJardigradHe
26. 1936 Brendyn Dunagan
27. 1928 2017LAMB06
28. 1898 PCCuber
29. 1879 KrokosB
30. 1862 sigalig
31. 1846 Logan2017DAYR01
32. 1844 BMcCl1
33. 1827 leomannen
34. 1738 MartinN13
35. 1736 Benyó
36. 1662 nevinscph
37. 1656 ican97
38. 1577 d2polld
39. 1571 Harsha Paladugu
40. 1501 G2013
41. 1442 asacuber
42. 1403 JChambers13
43. 1399 wearephamily1719
44. 1384 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
45. 1377 Lim Hung
46. 1340 Torch
47. 1307 branson_lau
48. 1297 GenTheThief
49. 1289 michaelxfy
50. 1288 drpfisherman
50. 1288 trangium
52. 1271 darrensaito
53. 1251 vishwasankarcubing
54. 1208 Mantas Urbanavicius
55. 1198 TheDubDubJr
56. 1142 2019ECKE02
57. 1140 nico_german_cuber
58. 1125 Oxzowachi
59. 1095 Ontricus
60. 1069 breadears
61. 1059 RyanSoh
62. 1033 Winfaza
63. 1031 Nuuk cuber
64. 1022 LittleLumos
65. 1015 Raymos Castillo
66. 1010 2018AMSB02
67. 1007 MattP98
68. 943 Aleksandar Dukleski
69. 937 seungju choi
70. 914 João Vinicius
71. 897 asiahyoo1997
72. 889 Boris McCoy
73. 888 jaysammey777
74. 880 the super cuber
75. 875 Antto Pitkänen
76. 863 Kacper Jędrzejuk
77. 857 Triangles_are_cubers
78. 855 White KB
79. 850 abhijat
80. 831 edd_dib
81. 824 Utkarsh Ashar
82. 822 Sub1Hour
83. 794 Peter Preston
84. 792 xtreme cuber2007
85. 770 V Achyuthan
86. 747 dollarstorecubes
86. 747 sporteisvogel
88. 745 John_NOTgood
89. 743 Elo13
90. 725 Zeke Mackay
91. 723 fun at the joy
92. 722 Cubey_Tube
93. 719 Fisko
94. 715 Sean Hartman
95. 703 Arachane
96. 702 Petro Leum
97. 699 Jscuber
98. 698 VJW
99. 691 chancet4488
100. 688 Shadowjockey
101. 684 Heewon Seo
102. 679 LukasDikic
103. 672 Dylan Swarts
104. 667 Cale S
105. 665 VIBE_ZT
106. 664 Grzegorz Chudzik
107. 656 Li Xiang
108. 653 sqAree
109. 651 parkertrager
110. 642 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
111. 624 Vlad Hordiienko
112. 617 Jacck
113. 614 PratikKhannaSkewb
114. 611 Rouxster
115. 610 CubeCube
116. 593 tommyo11
117. 584 wuque man 
118. 564 MrKuba600
118. 564 Bilbo7
120. 559 riz3ndrr 
121. 552 Shaun Mack
122. 540 Mike Hughey
122. 540 DNF_Cuber
124. 533 Legomanz
125. 531 brad711
126. 530 YouCubing
127. 525 Micah Morrison
128. 516 apollocube
129. 513 quing
130. 507 remopihel
131. 506 filmip
132. 496 JoXCuber
133. 488 Rubika-37-021204
134. 479 Nutybaconator
135. 471 Parke187
136. 466 MTOBEIYF
137. 463 the dnf master
138. 461 freshcuber.de
139. 444 Thecubingcuber347
140. 441 thecubingwizard
141. 440 TheEpicCuber
142. 438 Trig0n
143. 433 DLXCubing
144. 425 Brady
145. 420 jihu1011
146. 416 ARandomCuber
147. 414 ImmolatedMarmoset
148. 413 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
149. 405 MaksymilianMisiak
150. 400 dycocubix
151. 394 Ricardo Zapata
152. 391 yijunleow
153. 390 Rubadcar
154. 389 CubicOreo
155. 388 Volcaniccubing
156. 377 theit07
157. 364 thembldlord
158. 363 BraydenTheCuber
159. 353 Meisme
160. 340 RedstoneTim
161. 332 Marcus Siu
162. 331 Ali161102
163. 325 CB21
164. 324 weatherman223
165. 323 Helmer Ewert
166. 322 Sjviray
166. 322 BlueAcidball
168. 321 Max C.
169. 318 MatsBergsten
170. 313 Magdamini
171. 307 mrsniffles01
171. 307 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
173. 295 Manatee 10235
174. 294 MasterIcePanda
175. 291 HKspeed.com
176. 290 ExultantCarn
177. 289 OR cuber
178. 281 Ty Y.
179. 278 NoProblemCubing
180. 274 vedroboev
181. 269 Benjamin Warry
182. 263 miguelrogenmoser
183. 261 Hargun02
184. 258 TheCubingAddict980
185. 257 Ethanawoll
186. 256 Cooki348
187. 255 NoahCubing
188. 252 jason3141
189. 250 NintendoCuber
190. 240 Kylegadj
191. 239 qaz
191. 239 Waffles
193. 238 HawaiiLife745
193. 238 Davoda_IV
195. 235 Pfannkuchener
196. 234 Sphericality
197. 231 KatieDavies
198. 228 InlandEmpireCuber
198. 228 bennettstouder
200. 223 Chris Van Der Brink
200. 223 didiask
202. 220 Sixstringcal
203. 219 Riddler97
204. 211 NarenRameshB
205. 207 BraydenAdamsSolves
206. 206 鄧南英
206. 206 Loffy8
208. 205 One Wheel
209. 200 Jonascube
210. 199 Rafaello
211. 198 Wilhelm
211. 198 Glyr
213. 196 SirVivor
213. 196 Neb
213. 196 Boby Okta Arianda
216. 194 KingCanyon
217. 192 WoowyBaby
218. 189 CubableYT
219. 188 joshsailscga
220. 187 Michael DeLaRosa
221. 184 calotret
222. 183 Der Der
223. 182 porkyp10
223. 182 Micah Wingfield
225. 181 Keroma12
226. 179 pizzacrust
227. 178 oliver sitja sichel
228. 177 DUDECUBER
229. 174 Jami Viljanen
229. 174 Kymlikespotatoes12105
229. 174 eyeballboi
229. 174 Camerone Chin
233. 173 thomas.sch
233. 173 teehee_elan
235. 170 Kerry_Creech
236. 168 PotatoCuber
237. 167 Toothcraver55
237. 167 DesertWolf
239. 165 BradyCubes08
240. 164 mikiwow123
240. 164 glincons1
242. 163 sideedmain
243. 162 Cubing Forever
243. 162 Gan11Cuber
245. 160 AbObla
245. 160 Brouxt Force
245. 160 Tropical Cuber
248. 159 DhruvA
249. 158 VectorCubes
250. 156 DistanceRunner25
251. 151 epride17
251. 151 theos
251. 151 Allagos
251. 151 begiuli65
255. 149 lumes2121
255. 149 Jakub26
257. 146 Valken
258. 143 thecubemaster23
259. 142 SirWaffle
259. 142 logofetesulo1
261. 139 Kit Clement
262. 137 Haribo
263. 136 Tegan Jain
264. 130 Simon31415
265. 129 Elf
265. 129 PugCuber
265. 129 JFCUBING
268. 125 Jay Cubes
269. 124 MichaelNielsen
270. 121 Isaac Latta
271. 118 owendonnelly
272. 116 LukasCubes
273. 114 Hjerpower
273. 114 tranl1050
273. 114 pb_cuber
276. 112 oliver sherlock
277. 109 Gnome
278. 108 jkx9
279. 107 FlatMars
279. 107 Kacper Paweł Dworak
281. 105 bh13
282. 104 EvanWright1
283. 103 mattboeren
283. 103 proper
285. 102 Delta Phi
285. 102 feli.cubes
287. 100 Poketube6681
288. 99 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
289. 98 PotatoesAreUs
289. 98 Astral Cubing 
289. 98 ReaganCubes
292. 97 AndyMok
292. 97 OriEy
294. 94 Jonah Jarvis
294. 94 TheKravCuber
296. 93 thatkid
296. 93 Ianwubby
296. 93 JackPfeifer
296. 93 jc_rubik
300. 91 Julio974
301. 90 rubik2005
301. 90 nickelcubes
303. 89 smackbadatskewb
304. 88 a3533
304. 88 HippieCuber
304. 88 Josiah Blomker
307. 87 RiinaChan
307. 87 johnandthecube
307. 87 DynaXT
310. 86 Stubbi
310. 86 alyzsnyzs
312. 85 TommyC
312. 85 leolrg
314. 83 CubingwithChris
314. 83 scrubizilla
314. 83 Cyrus
314. 83 SpeedyReedy
318. 82 gottagitgud
318. 82 Jocubing
318. 82 any name you wish
321. 81 Cuber2s
322. 80 Daniel Mullen
322. 80 GioccioCuber
324. 79 FastCubeMaster
324. 79 Triple N Cubing
324. 79 GalaxyCubes5
327. 78 [email protected]
327. 78 Nazib Nawar
327. 78 SilencedBumblebee
330. 77 Clément B.
330. 77 Zagros
330. 77 Josh Costello
330. 77 HD Truong Giang
334. 76 Ahnaf Islam
334. 76 IndianCuber729
334. 76 Theodor Nordstrand
337. 75 Petri Krzywacki
337. 75 papasmurf
337. 75 Isaiah Scott
340. 74 BenChristman1
340. 74 myoder
342. 73 Swamp347
343. 72 kahvipelle123
343. 72 Moreno van Rooijen
343. 72 Coinman_
343. 72 SUCubing
343. 72 dylpickle123780
348. 71 Lachlan Stephens
348. 71 Aleki
348. 71 Heath Flick
348. 71 cubesolver7
352. 69 bgcatfan
352. 69 linus.sch
352. 69 Kurukuru
352. 69 Mr Cuber
352. 69 Florentin
357. 68 AndrewT99
358. 67 MrLunarWolf
358. 67 Macattack1502
358. 67 Das Cubing
358. 67 mzyssgdbd
358. 67 ZZerBoss
363. 66 Mcuber5
363. 66 KellanB
365. 65 AidanNoogie
365. 65 Brayden Gilland
365. 65 Kiwi_Cuber
368. 64 CamErone
368. 64 mcubes3
370. 63 cuber_knight
370. 63 Dario Narbone
372. 62 SebastianCarrillo
372. 62 carcass
372. 62 duskden
375. 60 vilkkuti25
375. 60 Lumej
375. 60 John Benwell
375. 60 Henry Lipka
375. 60 TrueCuberOfficial
375. 60 BlueJacket
375. 60 Aerocuber
375. 60 fastCuber12345
375. 60 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
384. 59 goidlon
384. 59 CFOP INC
386. 58 Alex Niedland
386. 58 Skewb_Cube
386. 58 JE Speed Cuber
389. 57 FLS99
389. 57 hebscody
389. 57 A Perm
389. 57 Poorcuber09
393. 56 Goodoldcuber
394. 55 Brendan Bakker
394. 55 David Reid
394. 55 cubeyinnit
394. 55 anamazingcuber
398. 54 [email protected]
398. 54 I am not a noob
398. 54 HNcubing
398. 54 RP_Cubed
402. 53 chicagocuber
402. 53 Cozy
404. 52 pallycube
404. 52 GHOSTGANCUBER
406. 51 Emir Yusuf
406. 51 Adam Chodyniecki
406. 51 camcuber08
409. 50 Amelia
409. 50 MatthewEllis
409. 50 YR96
412. 49 Mark Boyanowski
412. 49 hyperbannanas
412. 49 Bill Domiano
415. 48 giorgi
415. 48 dhafin
415. 48 TheSlykrCubr
415. 48 durjoypaul
415. 48 FB Cubing
420. 47 pjk
420. 47 Pseudonym
420. 47 Reinhard
423. 46 KingCobble29
423. 46 ElyasCubing
423. 46 bradleysampson
426. 45 Oli_H
426. 45 Cuber Rhythms
428. 44 GAN CUBER
429. 43 dnguyen2204
429. 43 SonofRonan
429. 43 MJbaka
429. 43 Amish
433. 42 nms777
433. 42 BleachedTurtle
433. 42 ngmh
433. 42 iiNaxezi
433. 42 Kael Hitchcock
438. 41 123CuberOnYT
438. 41 Ich 73
438. 41 Cubedrabbit
441. 40 Imran Rahman
441. 40 Jam88
441. 40 calcuber1800
441. 40 GanAirSMCuber
441. 40 GodCubing
441. 40 eef
447. 39 Akshat Sehgal
448. 38 tigermaxi
448. 38 Cubeology
448. 38 Kiapdivad
448. 38 squanbld
448. 38 Benjamin Bø
453. 37 PikachuPlayz_MC
453. 37 The Cubing Dufus
453. 37 PTCuber
456. 36 jackolas456
456. 36 KnightCuber
458. 35 venimental
458. 35 Allan Foltz
460. 34 CodingCuber
460. 34 riffch
460. 34 ITZME
460. 34 sash22
464. 33 Mattia Pasquini
464. 33 ScaryTurtle
464. 33 LE CUBING
464. 33 Slwcuber
464. 33 Ich_73
469. 32 Keenan Johnson
469. 32 Karthik swaminathan
469. 32 Pugalan Aravintan
472. 31 OmgItsMaxC
472. 31 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
472. 31 cuberboy123
475. 30 eHop
476. 29 TheWeathermn
476. 29 Harvie Partridge
478. 28 Joel binu
479. 27 Caleb Rogers
479. 27 Jamal_69
479. 27 Mathmaster
479. 27 tyl3366
479. 27 sarvagya
484. 26 RifleCat
484. 26 swankfukinc
484. 26 AquaCuber12345
484. 26 sondreboy1
484. 26 Hyperion
484. 26 Galactic Duck
490. 25 Alea
490. 25 Alexander
490. 25 BLCuber8
490. 25 Genius Cuber
490. 25 Mai Hy
495. 24 Hayden Rafles
495. 24 Krökeldil
495. 24 GanCubing
495. 24 Scrambled
495. 24 naufal
495. 24 Ajju
495. 24 RestroomLad57
502. 23 John123
502. 23 KarlMarcus11
502. 23 penguinhopper
502. 23 Pika
502. 23 ZsS
502. 23 cuberswoop
508. 22 CubeStack_Official
508. 22 BrodoTheDodo.
508. 22 Ilya2002
508. 22 LeviDaCuber
508. 22 JE_cubes
508. 22 bbulbs135
514. 21 Rollercoasterben 
514. 21 benthecuber
516. 20 Melonz
516. 20 CubingWithJosh
518. 19 UnknownCanvas
518. 19 Ace19212
518. 19 Erikas Cimnickas
518. 19 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
518. 19 xsac
518. 19 SPEEEEED
524. 18 crazykitten499
524. 18 Theepiccuber2.0
526. 17 Future
526. 17 CallMeJustin
526. 17 BestDragon27
526. 17 arctan
526. 17 StrangeCraft
526. 17 MagnificentThe1st
532. 16 CraterCuberYT
532. 16 JdMfX_
532. 16 haodada
535. 15 Doubleoh8
535. 15 Melvintnh327
535. 15 beaux_cuber
535. 15 padddi
539. 14 Sir E Brum
539. 14 Techno Cuber
539. 14 Mason Gatrell
539. 14 bentse
543. 13 123tacocat321
543. 13 DasZauberei
543. 13 speedycharly
543. 13 enmy
543. 13 hoalehuy
543. 13 lprince
543. 13 HiroshiCubes
543. 13 CubetyCubes
543. 13 Theoruff
552. 12 arbivara
552. 12 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
552. 12 Jimdob
552. 12 Ski Catamount
552. 12 oshadheep
552. 12 Chiew Kai
552. 12 neicu
559. 11 Master_Disaster
559. 11 ClashCode
559. 11 [email protected]
559. 11 Chickenwingstew
559. 11 ArontheCuber
559. 11 palanthrum
565. 10 J cubing
565. 10 HelloKIMKIM
565. 10 Paul.Mz
565. 10 Irish cuber
565. 10 RUDRA PATEL
565. 10 cubercubercc
565. 10 FTB27
565. 10 LuckzYT
565. 10 keny
565. 10 CiViC
575. 9 IMCubing
575. 9 Travelingyoyokid
575. 9 lizs
575. 9 y perm 13
575. 9 Leonard Erik Gombár
580. 8 CubiBubi
580. 8 collash
580. 8 Anakin
580. 8 simontiger
580. 8 Gman.999
580. 8 Reirto-RRNF
580. 8 @slow cuber
580. 8 thousand_cuts
588. 7 MJCuber05
588. 7 Audun Meckelborg
588. 7 Bryan4305
588. 7 FalconInsane
588. 7 Θperm
588. 7 randomcubes
588. 7 Astr4l
595. 6 JC Cuber
595. 6 stefan.s.skesh
595. 6 JKS
595. 6 Jabe
595. 6 Ruben 3x3
595. 6 CUubingCure
601. 5 Mr. McCubing
601. 5 MarcoKiel7
601. 5 thelargeman2048
601. 5 Teehee21
601. 5 Mezoo
601. 5 Maanas_The_Boss
601. 5 DaTornadoKarateCuber
601. 5 abigaildoyle


*3x3x3 With feet* (81)

1. 308 Li Xiang
2. 157 DGCubes
3. 149 One Wheel


Spoiler



4. 113 OriginalUsername
5. 72 Torch
6. 56 Lim Hung
7. 45 YouCubing
8. 31 midnightcuberx
9. 27 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
10. 26 Riddler97
10. 26 Volcaniccubing
12. 25 PCCuber
13. 24 Waffles
14. 23 2018AMSB02
15. 22 turtwig
15. 22 abunickabhi
15. 22 CB21
18. 19 MLGCubez
18. 19 tJardigradHe
20. 18 sigalig
20. 18 Vlad Hordiienko
20. 18 Cubey_Tube
23. 17 BradenTheMagician
23. 17 cuberswoop
25. 16 Brendyn Dunagan
26. 15 TheDubDubJr
26. 15 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
26. 15 Jonascube
29. 14 fun at the joy
29. 14 FLS99
29. 14 Rafaello
32. 13 GenTheThief
32. 13 Nuuk cuber
32. 13 hoalehuy
32. 13 Sphericality
36. 12 White KB
36. 12 TommyC
36. 12 BenChristman1
39. 10 Sean Hartman
39. 10 DhruvA
39. 10 thomas.sch
39. 10 linus.sch
43. 9 Harsha Paladugu
43. 9 GHOSTGANCUBER
43. 9 logofetesulo1
46. 8 MattP98
46. 8 KrokosB
46. 8 SUCubing
49. 7 the super cuber
49. 7 dycocubix
49. 7 nico_german_cuber
49. 7 Ace19212
49. 7 2019ECKE02
49. 7 agradess2
49. 7 BestDragon27
49. 7 CMLS_G_LM
57. 6 Jacck
57. 6 Elo13
57. 6 cubeyinnit
57. 6 AquaCuber12345
57. 6 Cuber Mao
57. 6 Jamal_69
57. 6 RP_Cubed
64. 5 Liam Wadek
64. 5 CubiBubi
64. 5 vishwasankarcubing
64. 5 Delta Phi
64. 5 Kacper Paweł Dworak
64. 5 feli.cubes
64. 5 123tacocat321
64. 5 LE CUBING
64. 5 sCs
64. 5 Macattack1502
64. 5 TrueCuberOfficial
64. 5 johnandthecube
64. 5 Ich 73
64. 5 Mathmaster
64. 5 Melonz
64. 5 BraydenAdamsSolves
64. 5 isisk
64. 5 DistanceRunner25


*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (149)

1. 758 ichcubegerne
2. 410 Jacck
3. 328 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4. 258 Nuuk cuber
5. 254 DGCubes
6. 230 BradenTheMagician
7. 222 CB21
8. 190 2018AMSB02
9. 185 Raymos Castillo
10. 163 openseas
11. 158 jaysammey777
12. 156 theit07
13. 143 Arachane
14. 138 fun at the joy
15. 137 drpfisherman
16. 136 Li Xiang
17. 134 darrensaito
18. 133 CaptainCuber
19. 126 abhijat
20. 123 abunickabhi
21. 119 TheDubDubJr
21. 119 John_NOTgood
23. 102 Torch
24. 96 theos
25. 69 YouCubing
26. 55 seungju choi
27. 52 David Reid
28. 51 the super cuber
29. 49 sigalig
30. 44 Pfannkuchener
31. 43 Hargun02
31. 43 KrokosB
31. 43 quing
34. 40 V Achyuthan
35. 39 Lim Hung
36. 38 Tropical Cuber
37. 34 Zeke Mackay
37. 34 tommyo11
39. 33 White KB
40. 32 G2013
41. 30 Ethanawoll
42. 29 Mike Hughey
42. 29 JChambers13
42. 29 FLS99
45. 28 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
45. 28 Haribo
47. 27 Ontricus
47. 27 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
49. 26 Rafaello
49. 26 I am not a noob
51. 25 Magdamini
52. 24 thomas.sch
53. 23 DUDECUBER
54. 22 CubingwithChris
54. 22 Volcaniccubing
54. 22 2019ECKE02
57. 21 Ace19212
58. 20 Shadowjockey
58. 20 Skeam
60. 19 ReaganCubes
61. 18 Benyó
62. 17 MartinN13
63. 16 Jonascube
63. 16 gauthamaravind
63. 16 Ajju
63. 16 Ich_73
67. 15 BenChristman1
67. 15 xtreme cuber2007
67. 15 Vlad Hordiienko
70. 14 JoXCuber
70. 14 freshcuber.de
70. 14 linus.sch
70. 14 riffch
70. 14 PCCuber
70. 14 Delta Phi
76. 13 T1_M0
76. 13 VJW
76. 13 remopihel
76. 13 Jam88
80. 12 MLGCubez
80. 12 Lumej
80. 12 midnightcuberx
80. 12 Sphericality
80. 12 Astr4l
85. 11 Sean Hartman
85. 11 GenTheThief
85. 11 Brady
85. 11 RP_Cubed
85. 11 Cuber2s
90. 10 dhafin
90. 10 Cooki348
90. 10 MrKuba600
90. 10 Liam Wadek
90. 10 TrueCuberOfficial
90. 10 CMLS_G_LM
96. 9 AndyMok
96. 9 Thecubingcuber347
96. 9 jackolas456
96. 9 Der Der
96. 9 Ich 73
96. 9 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
102. 8 Jami Viljanen
102. 8 InlandEmpireCuber
102. 8 RifleCat
102. 8 bennettstouder
102. 8 mattboeren
102. 8 Gan11Cuber
108. 7 Elf
108. 7 mihnea3000
108. 7 nms777
108. 7 Alexander
108. 7 Sub1Hour
108. 7 Master_Disaster
108. 7 Pseudonym
108. 7 oliverpallo
108. 7 johnandthecube
108. 7 Glyr
108. 7 Kael Hitchcock
119. 6 Ianwubby
119. 6 TommyC
119. 6 sporteisvogel
119. 6 carcass
119. 6 RyanSoh
119. 6 [email protected]
119. 6 penguinhopper
119. 6 Y cuber
119. 6 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
119. 6 Ricardo Zapata
119. 6 Joel binu
119. 6 any name you wish
119. 6 DistanceRunner25
132. 5 weatherman223
132. 5 BMcCl1
132. 5 MrLunarWolf
132. 5 JustAnotherCuber
132. 5 AquaCuber12345
132. 5 Erikas Cimnickas
132. 5 branson_lau
132. 5 LukasDikic
132. 5 pallycube
132. 5 sCs
132. 5 duskden
132. 5 Jamal_69
132. 5 EvanWright1
132. 5 Melvintnh327
132. 5 cuberswoop
132. 5 Mai Hy
132. 5 oshadheep
132. 5 StrangeCraft


*3x3x3 Fewest moves* (102)

1. 530 OriEy
2. 495 Cale S
3. 369 Benyó


Spoiler



4. 307 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5. 221 arbivara
6. 216 jaysammey777
7. 159 Jack314
8. 158 theos
9. 157 RyanSoh
10. 152 filmip
11. 121 xtreme cuber2007
12. 113 V Achyuthan
13. 106 2018AMSB02
14. 101 trangium
15. 100 Jacck
15. 100 quing
17. 96 SpeedCubeReview
18. 95 abunickabhi
19. 91 Kit Clement
20. 86 Mike Hughey
21. 77 Kchiuk
22. 76 WoowyBaby
22. 76 Li Xiang
24. 75 myoder
25. 70 CB21
26. 65 Torch
27. 64 Gnome
28. 62 qaz
29. 60 Theodor Nordstrand
30. 55 Delta Phi
31. 53 Raymos Castillo
32. 51 PCCuber
33. 47 TheDubDubJr
33. 47 Helmer Ewert
35. 46 the super cuber
35. 46 David Reid
35. 46 the dnf master
38. 45 Liam Wadek
39. 43 remopihel
40. 41 Shadowjockey
41. 39 seungju choi
42. 38 tJardigradHe
42. 38 prakhar_gupta
44. 37 sigalig
45. 34 thecubingwizard
45. 34 xyzzy
47. 33 brad711
48. 32 Mrauo
49. 31 Ontricus
49. 31 JChambers13
49. 31 Jihan Lee
52. 30 Rafaello
53. 29 BradenTheMagician
54. 27 asacuber
55. 26 Triple N Cubing
56. 25 Antto Pitkänen
56. 25 Ethanawoll
56. 25 hoalehuy
56. 25 Jay Cubes
60. 24 davidr
60. 24 DistanceRunner25
62. 22 Melvintnh327
62. 22 Sphericality
64. 20 YouCubing
64. 20 Cubing Forever
64. 20 stefan.s.skesh
67. 17 PokeCubes
67. 17 any name you wish
69. 16 G2013
69. 16 Mark Boyanowski
69. 16 MLGCubez
69. 16 MattP98
69. 16 Θperm
74. 15 parkertrager
74. 15 Rykachu00
74. 15 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
77. 14 White KB
77. 14 VJW
77. 14 J cubing
77. 14 Sjviray
77. 14 Volcaniccubing
82. 13 Theo Leinad
82. 13 fun at the joy
82. 13 Zagros
82. 13 midnightcuberx
82. 13 LukasCubes
82. 13 Yunhooooo
82. 13 MasterIcePanda
89. 12 MatsBergsten
89. 12 mihnea3000
89. 12 dnguyen2204
89. 12 Utkarsh Ashar
89. 12 oliver sitja sichel
89. 12 PotatoCuber
89. 12 DNF_Cuber
96. 11 BenChristman1
96. 11 BlueAcidball
96. 11 Simon31415
96. 11 Waffles
96. 11 cuberswoop
96. 11 Arachane
96. 11 CiViC


*2-3-4 Relay* (443)

1. 2188 ichcubegerne
2. 1963 BradenTheMagician
3. 1800 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 1736 Luke Garrett
5. 1526 cuberkid10
6. 1478 BMcCl1
7. 1438 nevinscph
8. 1399 Khairur Rachim
9. 1369 sean_cut4
10. 1308 Dream Cubing
11. 1236 Benyó
12. 1192 Heewon Seo
13. 1130 abunickabhi
14. 1057 sigalig
15. 966 MLGCubez
16. 911 midnightcuberx
17. 900 agradess2
18. 889 abhijat
19. 861 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20. 839 OriginalUsername
21. 757 Nuuk cuber
22. 732 Lim Hung
23. 728 Antto Pitkänen
24. 699 Torch
25. 692 Jonah Jarvis
26. 670 Li Xiang
27. 642 Raymos Castillo
28. 641 wearephamily1719
29. 633 PCCuber
30. 625 fun at the joy
31. 621 turtwig
32. 613 tJardigradHe
33. 608 michaelxfy
34. 601 drpfisherman
35. 597 Jrg
36. 560 darrensaito
37. 554 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38. 546 d2polld
39. 534 BrianJ
40. 518 LittleLumos
40. 518 tommyo11
42. 511 KrokosB
43. 510 Cubey_Tube
44. 497 MCuber
45. 496 breadears
46. 480 dollarstorecubes
47. 470 John_NOTgood
48. 452 CaptainCuber
49. 436 the super cuber
50. 430 CB21
51. 416 Aleksandar Dukleski
52. 404 theit07
53. 399 Lewis
53. 399 Peter Preston
55. 391 White KB
56. 389 Fisko
57. 379 Sjviray
58. 359 Micah Morrison
59. 343 MartinN13
59. 343 Brendyn Dunagan
61. 342 Grzegorz Chudzik
62. 331 TheDubDubJr
63. 321 sqAree
64. 291 TheEpicCuber
65. 283 jaysammey777
66. 282 Shadowjockey
66. 282 quing
68. 278 Jacck
69. 276 nico_german_cuber
70. 275 João Vinicius
71. 274 YouCubing
72. 270 Arachane
73. 265 DLXCubing
73. 265 2018AMSB02
75. 264 Mantas Urbanavicius
76. 263 vishwasankarcubing
77. 261 Utkarsh Ashar
78. 249 Sub1Hour
79. 248 NathanaelCubes
79. 248 Der Der
81. 223 Ontricus
82. 212 Rollercoasterben 
83. 211 One Wheel
84. 210 leomannen
85. 207 Triangles_are_cubers
86. 202 Haribo
87. 199 Vlad Hordiienko
88. 198 melexi
89. 197 MatsBergsten
89. 197 NoahCubing
91. 194 Sean Hartman
92. 188 thecubingwizard
93. 187 Loffy8
94. 179 LukasDikic
95. 177 Allagos
96. 175 InlandEmpireCuber
96. 175 wuque man 
98. 174 Cooki348
99. 173 VIBE_ZT
100. 172 2019ECKE02
101. 170 vilkkuti25
101. 170 Chris Van Der Brink
101. 170 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
104. 167 Michael DeLaRosa
105. 162 G2013
105. 162 Zeke Mackay
105. 162 PratikKhannaSkewb
108. 161 owendonnelly
109. 156 theos
109. 156 BlueAcidball
111. 154 Hargun02
111. 154 V Achyuthan
113. 153 weatherman223
114. 152 remopihel
114. 152 Josiah Blomker
116. 146 TipsterTrickster 
117. 141 Ethanawoll
118. 138 Manatee 10235
118. 138 OR cuber
120. 137 teehee_elan
121. 136 Ianwubby
121. 136 Pfannkuchener
123. 135 bennettstouder
124. 133 DUDECUBER
125. 132 JoXCuber
126. 130 MaksymilianMisiak
126. 130 Waffles
128. 127 OriEy
129. 126 MrLunarWolf
129. 126 JackPfeifer
131. 125 Jakub26
132. 116 Ali161102
132. 116 Max C.
134. 115 Rubika-37-021204
135. 114 jihu1011
136. 111 VJW
137. 110 MarixPix
137. 110 xtreme cuber2007
139. 108 jason3141
140. 106 Boris McCoy
140. 106 Ricardo Zapata
142. 105 Brayden Gilland
142. 105 myoder
144. 104 Volcaniccubing
145. 102 asiahyoo1997
145. 102 Shaun Mack
147. 100 NintendoCuber
148. 99 DNF_Cuber
148. 99 HD Truong Giang
150. 98 ARandomCuber
150. 98 Kerry_Creech
152. 97 SirWaffle
153. 96 Ty Y.
154. 95 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
155. 94 proper
156. 93 Θperm
157. 92 Elf
157. 92 Charles Jerome
157. 92 Rubadcar
160. 91 miguelrogenmoser
161. 90 Keroma12
161. 90 JChambers13
163. 89 Poorcuber09
164. 88 vedroboev
165. 87 Micah Wingfield
165. 87 Sellerie11
167. 86 FaLoL
168. 85 didiask
168. 85 porkyp10
168. 85 Meisme
168. 85 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
172. 84 Jscuber
172. 84 Thecubingcuber347
174. 83 BenChristman1
175. 82 HippieCuber
176. 81 brad711
176. 81 Marcus Siu
176. 81 Jonascube
179. 80 Mike Hughey
179. 80 Liam Wadek
179. 80 John Benwell
179. 80 SebastianCarrillo
179. 80 EvanWright1
184. 79 jacob.cubing
184. 79 Glyr
184. 79 cuberswoop
187. 78 MattP98
187. 78 linus.sch
187. 78 chancet4488
190. 75 HawaiiLife745
190. 75 asacuber
190. 75 Akshat Sehgal
190. 75 AndrewT99
190. 75 dylpickle123780
195. 74 dycocubix
195. 74 Dylan Swarts
197. 73 Gnome
197. 73 sporteisvogel
199. 71 Brady
199. 71 pb_cuber
199. 71 Cuber2s
202. 67 SpiFunTastic
202. 67 HKspeed.com
202. 67 Rafaello
205. 66 Skewb_Cube
206. 65 swankfukinc
206. 65 TheCubingAddict980
206. 65 the dnf master
206. 65 KellanB
210. 62 Poketube6681
211. 61 Parke187
211. 61 thomas.sch
213. 60 SUCubing
213. 60 fdh dnfed the solve
213. 60 jc_rubik
216. 58 Bilbo7
217. 57 The Blockhead
217. 57 geoffdapilipino
219. 56 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
219. 56 seungju choi
219. 56 DanikaCuber
222. 55 epride17
222. 55 eyeballboi
224. 54 colegemuth
224. 54 Brouxt Force
226. 53 PikachuPlayz_MC
226. 53 cubesolver7
226. 53 DistanceRunner25
229. 52 pizzacrust
229. 52 cubeyinnit
229. 52 Das Cubing
232. 51 bh13
232. 51 begiuli65
232. 51 FLS99
235. 50 PugCuber
235. 50 soggy_bred
237. 49 David Reid
237. 49 123tacocat321
237. 49 beabernardes
240. 48 KingCanyon
240. 48 CubableYT
240. 48 IndianCuber729
240. 48 bbulbs135
244. 47 TommyC
244. 47 Legomanz
244. 47 RiinaChan
244. 47 Tropical Cuber
244. 47 RaFperm
244. 47 any name you wish
250. 46 AndyMok
250. 46 Daniel Mullen
250. 46 Logan2017DAYR01
250. 46 Camerone Chin
254. 45 Jocubing
254. 45 bentse
256. 44 Cubeology
257. 43 CodingCuber
257. 43 50ph14
257. 43 tranl1050
257. 43 ReaganCubes
257. 43 Aerocuber
257. 43 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
263. 41 joshsailscga
263. 41 Harsha Paladugu
263. 41 Dang Tung
263. 41 DynaXT
263. 41 Kael Hitchcock
268. 40 Wilhelm
268. 40 PotatoCuber
268. 40 Carter Cubes
268. 40 jkx9
268. 40 anamazingcuber
273. 39 Valken
273. 39 mihnea3000
273. 39 xyzzy
273. 39 Rouxster
277. 38 Mcuber5
277. 38 lumes2121
277. 38 Jay Cubes
277. 38 Dario Narbone
281. 37 KSNCubed
281. 37 glincons1
281. 37 johnandthecube
281. 37 chicagocuber
281. 37 Sphericality
286. 36 Julio974
286. 36 UnknownCanvas
286. 36 ArthropodJim
286. 36 logofetesulo1
286. 36 KnightCuber
291. 35 Amelia
291. 35 Alexander
291. 35 JC Cuber
291. 35 Nutybaconator
291. 35 JE Speed Cuber
291. 35 GooseCuber
297. 34 Astral Cubing 
297. 34 360cubed
297. 34 Nina Pawlak
297. 34 Connor Cubes
297. 34 RP_Cubed
297. 34 apollocube
303. 33 Neb
304. 32 BLCuber8
304. 32 anna4f
304. 32 Adam Chodyniecki
304. 32 JFCUBING
304. 32 HNcubing
304. 32 Haadynaushahi
310. 31 MTOBEIYF
311. 28 virginia
311. 28 JdMfX_
311. 28 Ich_73
311. 28 SpeedyReedy
315. 27 brianyu
315. 27 GalaxyCubes5
315. 27 Ultimatecuber0814
315. 27 Cozy
319. 26 bradleysampson
319. 26 FTB27
319. 26 SentsuiJack2403
319. 26 I am not a noob
323. 25 dnguyen2204
323. 25 mikiwow123
323. 25 Cubedrabbit
326. 24 MasterIcePanda
326. 24 Benjamin Bø
328. 23 dhafin
328. 23 Kacper Paweł Dworak
330. 22 SonofRonan
330. 22 Jam88
330. 22 FlatMars
330. 22 Delta Phi
330. 22 Bill Domiano
330. 22 Reinhard
336. 21 NolanDoes2x2
336. 21 Master_Disaster
336. 21 TheSlykrCubr
336. 21 UPCHAN
336. 21 ThePureCuber
341. 20 oliverpallo
341. 20 hebscody
341. 20 Mattia Pasquini
341. 20 oliver sherlock
341. 20 JoannaCuber
341. 20 eef
341. 20 iiNaxezi
341. 20 FB Cubing
341. 20 paul lucas potota
350. 19 Kit Clement
350. 19 HelloKIMKIM
350. 19 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
350. 19 duckyisepic
350. 19 MarsMarshall
350. 19 TrueCuberOfficial
356. 18 nms777
356. 18 CubiBubi
356. 18 riffch
359. 17 a3533
359. 17 RifleCat
359. 17 Hjerpower
359. 17 Ich 73
359. 17 palanthrum
364. 16 Macattack1502
364. 16 123CuberOnYT
364. 16 edcuberrules8473
364. 16 SPEEEEED
368. 15 NaterTater23
368. 15 AquaCuber12345
368. 15 cuberbutnotacuber
371. 14 Lumej
371. 14 LukasCubes
371. 14 carcass
371. 14 Erikas Cimnickas
371. 14 Future
371. 14 Melvintnh327
371. 14 Chickenwingstew
371. 14 padddi
379. 13 Sir E Brum
379. 13 Instance
379. 13 Kaktoose
379. 13 Quexs
379. 13 Th3LambSauce
384. 12 MarkA64
384. 12 LE CUBING
384. 12 Triple N Cubing
384. 12 enmy
388. 11 Pseudonym
388. 11 Bapels
388. 11 Maximilian2011
388. 11 Ajju
388. 11 LeviDaCuber
388. 11 RestroomLad57
394. 9 gauthamaravind
394. 9 Allan Foltz
394. 9 lprince
394. 9 oshadheep
394. 9 keny
399. 8 Kano
399. 8 DasZauberei
399. 8 cubercubercc
399. 8 Simon31415
399. 8 CallMeJustin
399. 8 Blake the Cuber
399. 8 BestDragon27
399. 8 Mai Hy
399. 8 y perm 13
408. 7 KovyTheCuber
408. 7 KarlMarcus11
408. 7 RyanC
408. 7 Joel binu
408. 7 hydynn
408. 7 arctan
408. 7 Astr4l
415. 6 samuel32153
415. 6 thelargeman2048
415. 6 ITZME
415. 6 LuckzYT
419. 5 MEF227
419. 5 Caleb Rogers
419. 5 aboiperson
419. 5 GanAirSMCuber
419. 5 Hyperion
419. 5 Clawzix
419. 5 CubetyCubes
419. 5 Gman.999
419. 5 @slow cuber
428. 4 sCs
428. 4 GAN11
428. 4 TheBurninator15
431. 3 feli.cubes
431. 3 penguinhopper
431. 3 Cuber.1.2.3
431. 3 SuperMarioGuy4
431. 3 Shady Hero
431. 3 Y cuber
431. 3 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
431. 3 avodious
431. 3 RAUNAK
431. 3 Flowkap
431. 3 grumble367
431. 3 Emma_The_Capricorn
431. 3 abigaildoyle


*2-3-4-5 Relay* (270)

1. 1514 ichcubegerne
2. 1142 nevinscph
3. 921 BMcCl1


Spoiler



4. 837 Luke Garrett
5. 829 Benyó
6. 805 BradenTheMagician
7. 751 Khairur Rachim
8. 734 abunickabhi
9. 730 sean_cut4
10. 718 sigalig
11. 642 cuberkid10
12. 568 Dream Cubing
13. 553 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14. 546 MLGCubez
15. 541 DGCubes
16. 502 Lim Hung
17. 473 Jrg
18. 441 fun at the joy
19. 434 OriginalUsername
20. 417 Nuuk cuber
21. 403 agradess2
22. 402 drpfisherman
23. 393 michaelxfy
24. 392 Raymos Castillo
25. 361 Jonah Jarvis
26. 327 Lewis
27. 312 turtwig
28. 310 tJardigradHe
29. 301 tommyo11
30. 294 LittleLumos
31. 283 KrokosB
32. 281 CB21
33. 261 breadears
34. 256 CaptainCuber
35. 246 abhijat
35. 246 dollarstorecubes
37. 244 One Wheel
38. 243 the super cuber
39. 241 Torch
40. 230 TheDubDubJr
40. 230 Heewon Seo
42. 219 darrensaito
43. 206 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44. 202 melexi
45. 199 Peter Preston
46. 198 2018AMSB02
47. 191 d2polld
48. 188 Cubey_Tube
49. 182 João Vinicius
50. 180 YouCubing
50. 180 Shadowjockey
52. 179 jaysammey777
53. 176 Jacck
54. 174 theit07
55. 172 Aleksandar Dukleski
55. 172 John_NOTgood
57. 170 quing
58. 165 Li Xiang
59. 148 sqAree
60. 147 midnightcuberx
61. 139 Fisko
62. 130 MatsBergsten
63. 128 Pfannkuchener
64. 126 White KB
65. 123 Hargun02
66. 120 Rubika-37-021204
67. 119 thecubingwizard
67. 119 Utkarsh Ashar
69. 118 theos
70. 114 Der Der
71. 113 Ethanawoll
72. 111 Antto Pitkänen
72. 111 Rollercoasterben 
74. 108 Sean Hartman
75. 107 wuque man 
75. 107 Brendyn Dunagan
77. 103 Grzegorz Chudzik
78. 101 Sub1Hour
79. 100 Sjviray
80. 96 nico_german_cuber
81. 92 Cooki348
82. 89 Vlad Hordiienko
83. 88 PCCuber
84. 86 2019ECKE02
85. 82 MartinN13
86. 79 TheEpicCuber
86. 79 Volcaniccubing
88. 78 Allagos
89. 77 OriEy
89. 77 Micah Morrison
91. 74 Chris Van Der Brink
91. 74 Loffy8
93. 73 JackPfeifer
93. 73 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
95. 72 JoXCuber
96. 71 asiahyoo1997
97. 70 MrLunarWolf
98. 69 Ontricus
98. 69 Waffles
100. 67 Josiah Blomker
101. 66 MarixPix
102. 64 Liam Wadek
103. 63 Keroma12
103. 63 Zeke Mackay
103. 63 Brayden Gilland
106. 61 SirWaffle
107. 60 Manatee 10235
108. 58 HawaiiLife745
108. 58 NoahCubing
110. 57 Ianwubby
110. 57 VJW
110. 57 thomas.sch
113. 56 Marcus Siu
114. 55 Elf
114. 55 dylpickle123780
114. 55 DistanceRunner25
117. 54 sporteisvogel
118. 53 OR cuber
118. 53 Θperm
120. 51 Mike Hughey
121. 48 mihnea3000
121. 48 Ali161102
121. 48 myoder
124. 46 colegemuth
124. 46 David Reid
126. 45 leomannen
126. 45 miguelrogenmoser
128. 44 swankfukinc
128. 44 johnandthecube
128. 44 cubesolver7
131. 42 vilkkuti25
131. 42 HKspeed.com
131. 42 JFCUBING
134. 40 Rafaello
135. 39 InlandEmpireCuber
135. 39 BrianJ
135. 39 linus.sch
135. 39 AndrewT99
139. 38 SebastianCarrillo
139. 38 jacob.cubing
139. 38 DanikaCuber
142. 37 vedroboev
142. 37 FLS99
142. 37 vishwasankarcubing
145. 36 Michael DeLaRosa
145. 36 TipsterTrickster 
145. 36 NintendoCuber
148. 35 jihu1011
148. 35 The Blockhead
148. 35 TommyC
148. 35 AndyMok
148. 35 DLXCubing
148. 35 BenChristman1
148. 35 HippieCuber
148. 35 DNF_Cuber
148. 35 Jakub26
157. 34 brad711
157. 34 bbulbs135
159. 33 Jocubing
159. 33 Brouxt Force
159. 33 KellanB
162. 32 weatherman223
162. 32 el3ctr0CuberZZ
164. 31 DUDECUBER
164. 31 Micah Wingfield
166. 30 joshsailscga
166. 30 Alexander
166. 30 proper
166. 30 RaFperm
170. 29 Jscuber
170. 29 JChambers13
170. 29 ReaganCubes
173. 28 Cubeology
173. 28 tranl1050
175. 27 FaLoL
175. 27 remopihel
175. 27 Shaun Mack
175. 27 teehee_elan
175. 27 cubeyinnit
175. 27 Ultimatecuber0814
181. 26 TheCubingAddict980
181. 26 Camerone Chin
181. 26 Arachane
184. 25 Gnome
184. 25 Valken
184. 25 ArthropodJim
184. 25 Carter Cubes
184. 25 RiinaChan
184. 25 beabernardes
190. 24 didiask
190. 24 SUCubing
190. 24 chicagocuber
193. 23 VIBE_ZT
193. 23 RP_Cubed
193. 23 SpeedyReedy
196. 22 PratikKhannaSkewb
196. 22 Harsha Paladugu
196. 22 soggy_bred
196. 22 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
196. 22 Ich_73
201. 21 HNcubing
202. 20 oliver sitja sichel
202. 20 lumes2121
204. 19 ARandomCuber
204. 19 NathanaelCubes
204. 19 Dylan Swarts
204. 19 Pseudonym
204. 19 riffch
204. 19 Dario Narbone
210. 18 Julio974
210. 18 Hjerpower
210. 18 50ph14
210. 18 TheSlykrCubr
210. 18 Macattack1502
210. 18 Quexs
210. 18 anamazingcuber
217. 17 Parke187
217. 17 KingCanyon
217. 17 FTB27
217. 17 Meisme
217. 17 cuberswoop
222. 16 UnknownCanvas
222. 16 Astral Cubing 
222. 16 Jam88
222. 16 Delta Phi
222. 16 logofetesulo1
222. 16 FB Cubing
228. 15 Mcuber5
229. 14 Boris McCoy
229. 14 HelloKIMKIM
229. 14 Benjamin Bø
232. 13 nms777
232. 13 bennettstouder
232. 13 BlueAcidball
232. 13 Kacper Paweł Dworak
236. 12 bh13
236. 12 JC Cuber
236. 12 John Benwell
236. 12 Ich 73
236. 12 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
236. 12 Sphericality
242. 11 dnguyen2204
242. 11 Habsen
242. 11 Sellerie11
245. 10 Thecubingcuber347
245. 10 carcass
245. 10 TrueCuberOfficial
248. 9 Poketube6681
248. 9 JMHCubed
248. 9 LE CUBING
248. 9 Chickenwingstew
248. 9 Poorcuber09
248. 9 palanthrum
254. 8 LukasCubes
254. 8 SentsuiJack2403
254. 8 Ajju
257. 7 Kael Hitchcock
258. 6 Master_Disaster
258. 6 DasZauberei
258. 6 cubercubercc
258. 6 gauthamaravind
258. 6 Allan Foltz
258. 6 oshadheep
258. 6 Emma_The_Capricorn
265. 5 Joe Archibald
265. 5 seungju choi
265. 5 Cuber2s
268. 4 sCs
268. 4 RyanC
268. 4 ArontheCuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay* (143)

1. 902 ichcubegerne
2. 728 nevinscph
3. 483 Benyó


Spoiler



4. 388 sigalig
5. 368 Jrg
6. 334 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7. 287 Lim Hung
8. 276 fun at the joy
9. 244 michaelxfy
10. 227 One Wheel
11. 211 abunickabhi
12. 200 Raymos Castillo
13. 177 drpfisherman
14. 170 cuberkid10
15. 157 Lewis
15. 157 melexi
17. 155 CB21
18. 146 Dream Cubing
19. 140 Nuuk cuber
20. 139 turtwig
21. 126 Torch
21. 126 CaptainCuber
23. 125 the super cuber
24. 124 TheDubDubJr
24. 124 2018AMSB02
26. 123 João Vinicius
27. 109 YouCubing
27. 109 Rubika-37-021204
29. 103 jaysammey777
30. 92 theos
30. 92 quing
32. 87 Li Xiang
33. 81 Pfannkuchener
34. 77 MLGCubez
35. 71 Jacck
35. 71 Peter Preston
37. 70 White KB
38. 68 Shadowjockey
38. 68 sean_cut4
40. 66 DGCubes
41. 63 Keroma12
42. 55 sporteisvogel
42. 55 tommyo11
44. 53 Liam Wadek
44. 53 Antto Pitkänen
46. 52 LittleLumos
47. 50 Hargun02
48. 45 sqAree
49. 43 jacob.cubing
50. 41 OriginalUsername
50. 41 Cooki348
52. 40 MarixPix
52. 40 JoXCuber
52. 40 Vlad Hordiienko
55. 39 Zeke Mackay
55. 39 Sub1Hour
57. 37 Kacper Jędrzejuk
57. 37 Ethanawoll
57. 37 Cubey_Tube
60. 36 MrLunarWolf
60. 36 Volcaniccubing
62. 35 BradenTheMagician
62. 35 Aleksandar Dukleski
62. 35 thomas.sch
62. 35 2019ECKE02
62. 35 agradess2
67. 33 KrokosB
68. 32 MatsBergsten
69. 30 colegemuth
70. 29 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
71. 28 FLS99
72. 27 Chris Van Der Brink
72. 27 dollarstorecubes
72. 27 David Reid
72. 27 dylpickle123780
76. 25 DistanceRunner25
77. 24 myoder
78. 23 Rafaello
79. 22 mrsniffles01
80. 21 Quexs
81. 20 vilkkuti25
81. 20 tJardigradHe
81. 20 OriEy
81. 20 AndrewT99
85. 19 Elf
85. 19 TommyC
85. 19 AndyMok
85. 19 BenChristman1
85. 19 DNF_Cuber
90. 18 SirWaffle
90. 18 Valken
90. 18 jihu1011
90. 18 Sean Hartman
90. 18 abhijat
90. 18 bbulbs135
96. 17 Luke Garrett
96. 17 linus.sch
98. 16 asiahyoo1997
98. 16 Jocubing
98. 16 proper
101. 15 Jakub26
101. 15 darrensaito
101. 15 RaFperm
101. 15 beabernardes
105. 13 swankfukinc
105. 13 JackPfeifer
105. 13 Micah Morrison
105. 13 logofetesulo1
109. 12 MartinN13
109. 12 InlandEmpireCuber
109. 12 TheEpicCuber
109. 12 Arachane
113. 11 Ianwubby
113. 11 UnknownCanvas
113. 11 remopihel
113. 11 PCCuber
117. 10 brad711
117. 10 Michael DeLaRosa
117. 10 Sphericality
120. 9 bh13
120. 9 The Blockhead
120. 9 vedroboev
120. 9 d2polld
120. 9 carcass
120. 9 Fisko
120. 9 Brouxt Force
120. 9 anamazingcuber
120. 9 palanthrum
129. 8 nms777
129. 8 Ali161102
129. 8 Rollercoasterben 
129. 8 Kacper Paweł Dworak
129. 8 TrueCuberOfficial
129. 8 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
135. 7 Delta Phi
135. 7 Der Der
135. 7 Loffy8
135. 7 Kael Hitchcock
139. 5 dnguyen2204
139. 5 LE CUBING
139. 5 sCs
139. 5 gauthamaravind
139. 5 Emma_The_Capricorn


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay* (132)

1. 856 ichcubegerne
2. 695 nevinscph
3. 452 Benyó


Spoiler



4. 397 Jrg
5. 317 sigalig
6. 301 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7. 282 Lim Hung
8. 222 michaelxfy
9. 177 drpfisherman
9. 177 melexi
11. 160 agradess2
12. 144 Raymos Castillo
13. 140 CB21
14. 138 TheDubDubJr
15. 130 Dream Cubing
16. 126 abunickabhi
17. 124 Rubika-37-021204
18. 122 Torch
18. 122 sean_cut4
20. 119 the super cuber
21. 117 fun at the joy
22. 107 João Vinicius
23. 104 One Wheel
24. 99 YouCubing
25. 96 jaysammey777
26. 93 2018AMSB02
27. 88 turtwig
28. 82 Lewis
29. 80 Li Xiang
30. 78 Nuuk cuber
31. 76 Pfannkuchener
32. 72 theos
33. 70 Keroma12
33. 70 BradenTheMagician
35. 61 KrokosB
36. 60 Liam Wadek
37. 58 OriginalUsername
38. 57 cuberkid10
38. 57 MLGCubez
40. 56 CaptainCuber
40. 56 quing
42. 51 sporteisvogel
43. 50 Shadowjockey
44. 48 White KB
45. 47 Sub1Hour
46. 46 DGCubes
47. 44 David Reid
48. 43 Hargun02
49. 41 JoXCuber
49. 41 Vlad Hordiienko
51. 40 MarixPix
51. 40 thomas.sch
51. 40 LittleLumos
54. 37 Ethanawoll
55. 35 Dylan Swarts
56. 33 Antto Pitkänen
56. 33 jacob.cubing
58. 31 Aleksandar Dukleski
59. 30 Cooki348
60. 29 Jacck
60. 29 Zeke Mackay
62. 28 2019ECKE02
63. 27 Rollercoasterben 
64. 26 swankfukinc
64. 26 Volcaniccubing
66. 25 MrLunarWolf
66. 25 Cubey_Tube
68. 22 vilkkuti25
68. 22 jason3141
70. 21 Rafaello
70. 21 Quexs
72. 20 Peter Preston
72. 20 johnandthecube
74. 19 OriEy
74. 19 BenChristman1
74. 19 AndrewT99
77. 18 asiahyoo1997
77. 18 jihu1011
77. 18 Sean Hartman
77. 18 Corgos
77. 18 Kerry_Creech
77. 18 RaFperm
83. 17 MaksymilianMisiak
83. 17 dylpickle123780
85. 16 Elf
85. 16 colegemuth
85. 16 AndyMok
85. 16 DistanceRunner25
89. 15 The Blockhead
89. 15 vishwasankarcubing
89. 15 Jocubing
89. 15 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
93. 14 JackPfeifer
93. 14 logofetesulo1
93. 14 bbulbs135
96. 13 MatsBergsten
96. 13 dycocubix
96. 13 Ianwubby
96. 13 beabernardes
100. 12 MattP98
100. 12 begiuli65
100. 12 FLS99
100. 12 nico_german_cuber
104. 11 RifleCat
104. 11 Chris Van Der Brink
104. 11 remopihel
104. 11 dollarstorecubes
104. 11 TheEpicCuber
109. 10 John Benwell
109. 10 pizzacrust
109. 10 Kacper Paweł Dworak
109. 10 Brouxt Force
109. 10 Sphericality
114. 9 brad711
114. 9 Delta Phi
114. 9 Nater-Tater42
117. 8 NathanaelCubes
117. 8 oliver sitja sichel
117. 8 DNF_Cuber
117. 8 Swamp347
117. 8 tommyo11
117. 8 Fisko
117. 8 palanthrum
124. 7 linus.sch
124. 7 Der Der
124. 7 Kael Hitchcock
127. 6 dnguyen2204
127. 6 carcass
127. 6 err0r
127. 6 myoder
127. 6 sCs
127. 6 Jakub26


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2022)

*Clock* (292)

1. 2432 JChambers13
2. 2161 Liam Wadek
3. 2074 MartinN13


Spoiler



4. 2020 vishwasankarcubing
5. 1588 Li Xiang
6. 1457 BradenTheMagician
7. 1329 Luke Garrett
8. 1269 Brendyn Dunagan
9. 1259 jaysammey777
10. 1256 TipsterTrickster 
11. 1177 ichcubegerne
12. 1047 drpfisherman
13. 1042 OriginalUsername
14. 998 Mattia Pasquini
15. 970 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16. 964 MLGCubez
17. 914 50ph14
18. 836 Charles Jerome
19. 835 sean_cut4
20. 811 MattP98
21. 770 michaelxfy
22. 692 Nuuk cuber
23. 669 cuberkid10
24. 650 Raymos Castillo
25. 623 ImmolatedMarmoset
26. 599 DGCubes
27. 576 sigalig
28. 566 Cale S
29. 551 Lim Hung
30. 534 dollarstorecubes
31. 529 wearephamily1719
32. 527 Shadowjockey
33. 518 nevinscph
34. 502 Yunhooooo
35. 501 Josh_
36. 493 tJardigradHe
37. 487 Benyó
38. 484 Jacck
39. 481 fun at the joy
40. 463 cubingmom2
41. 461 Torch
42. 435 2019ECKE02
43. 420 darrensaito
44. 415 MCuber
45. 414 revaldoah
46. 411 TheDubDubJr
47. 408 sqAree
48. 372 2018AMSB02
49. 370 Boris McCoy
50. 369 DesertWolf
51. 368 YouCubing
52. 332 mrsniffles01
52. 332 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
52. 332 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
55. 329 Micah Morrison
56. 328 Zeke Mackay
57. 321 ElyasCubing
58. 307 Triangles_are_cubers
58. 307 Gregsimo84
60. 304 KardTrickKid_YT
61. 303 Grzegorz Chudzik
62. 293 feli.cubes
63. 289 Sub1Hour
63. 289 Fisko
65. 273 MTOBEIYF
66. 272 Logan2017DAYR01
66. 272 tommyo11
68. 269 White KB
69. 256 VectorCubes
70. 254 ARandomCuber
71. 247 Volcaniccubing
72. 243 Chris Van Der Brink
72. 243 sporteisvogel
74. 242 Parke187
75. 235 Rollercoasterben 
75. 235 Oli_H
77. 228 parkertrager
78. 226 abunickabhi
79. 225 Heath Flick
79. 225 Christopher Fandrich
81. 224 Awder
82. 221 Jakub26
83. 209 Sean Hartman
84. 205 Mike Hughey
85. 201 Sphericality
86. 200 the super cuber
87. 199 mihnea3000
88. 194 DNF_Cuber
89. 192 CB21
90. 189 quing
91. 187 midnightcuberx
92. 174 Ethanawoll
93. 170 Jaime CG
94. 169 Ricardo Zapata
95. 166 Antto Pitkänen
96. 164 Wilhelm
96. 164 AngeGabriel
98. 162 dycocubix
99. 161 thomas.sch
100. 159 Kit Clement
100. 159 BMcCl1
100. 159 Carter Cubes
103. 149 Peter Preston
104. 148 Vlad Hordiienko
105. 145 Magdamini
106. 143 freshcuber.de
107. 142 N4C0
108. 140 GT8590
109. 134 DLXCubing
110. 130 Kerry_Creech
111. 124 Manatee 10235
111. 124 Camerone Chin
113. 123 d2polld
114. 121 CubicOreo
115. 115 PotatoesAreUs
116. 109 MatsBergsten
117. 105 pizzacrust
118. 100 JoXCuber
119. 97 SebastianCarrillo
120. 92 BrianJ
121. 90 Rafaello
122. 89 oliverpallo
122. 89 Kacper Paweł Dworak
124. 88 RyuKagamine
124. 88 MrLunarWolf
126. 86 BenChristman1
127. 84 lumes2121
128. 83 HawaiiLife745
129. 80 InlandEmpireCuber
130. 78 brad711
131. 77 qaz
132. 75 SUCubing
133. 73 Benjamin Warry
134. 72 PCCuber
134. 72 Pugalan Aravintan
136. 71 TrueCuberOfficial
137. 70 Harsha Paladugu
138. 68 jacob.cubing
139. 67 weatherman223
139. 67 T1_M0
141. 66 João Vinicius
141. 66 VIBE_ZT
141. 66 Heewon Seo
144. 65 remopihel
145. 64 Toothcraver55
146. 63 Helmer Ewert
146. 63 Hjerpower
148. 58 abhijat
148. 58 LE CUBING
150. 57 sean_ot
151. 56 ElephantCuber
152. 55 OriEy
152. 55 karolp
154. 54 Cubeology
155. 53 Hargun02
155. 53 Waffles
155. 53 JE_cubes
158. 52 mikiwow123
158. 52 Oxzowachi
158. 52 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
161. 50 dat1asiandude
161. 50 Thecubingcuber347
163. 49 Daniel Mullen
163. 49 John_NOTgood
165. 48 Poketube6681
165. 48 Julio974
165. 48 Neb
165. 48 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
169. 47 MrKuba600
170. 46 Tx789
170. 46 anamazingcuber
172. 45 alyzsnyzs
173. 44 NathanaelCubes
173. 44 SonofRonan
173. 44 Der Der
173. 44 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
177. 43 Pfannkuchener
177. 43 Micah Wingfield
179. 42 trav1
180. 41 Ghost Cuber 
180. 41 FLS99
180. 41 oliver sherlock
180. 41 BlueJacket
180. 41 JE Speed Cuber
185. 40 PugCuber
185. 40 AndyMok
185. 40 Jocubing
188. 38 virginia
188. 38 Brayden Gilland
188. 38 glincons1
188. 38 Dang Tung
188. 38 haodada
193. 37 leomannen
193. 37 twoj_stary_pijany
195. 36 PikachuPlayz_MC
195. 36 KingCanyon
197. 35 CubingwithChris
197. 35 CamErone
197. 35 BraydenAdamsSolves
197. 35 Dario Narbone
201. 32 vilkkuti25
201. 32 TommyC
201. 32 riz3ndrr 
201. 32 KatieDavies
205. 31 David Reid
205. 31 360cubed
205. 31 AndrewT99
208. 30 epride17
208. 30 JackPfeifer
208. 30 ReaganCubes
211. 29 Jami Viljanen
211. 29 u Cube
211. 29 Delta Phi
214. 28 BradyCubes08
215. 27 Shaun Mack
215. 27 linus.sch
215. 27 yijunleow
215. 27 RP_Cubed
219. 26 theit07
219. 26 Aerocuber
219. 26 proper
219. 26 Ich_73
223. 25 kahvipelle123
223. 25 tw_yucha
223. 25 RiinaChan
226. 24 aidenkimm
226. 24 CraterCuberYT
228. 23 PratikKhannaSkewb
228. 23 chicagocuber
228. 23 Melvintnh327
231. 21 trangium
231. 21 SilencedBumblebee
231. 21 LeviDaCuber
231. 21 DistanceRunner25
235. 20 HippieCuber
236. 19 sideedmain
237. 18 KrokosB
237. 18 Adam Chodyniecki
239. 17 tigermaxi
239. 17 vedroboev
239. 17 Sitina
239. 17 teehee_elan
239. 17 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
239. 17 melexi
239. 17 Kael Hitchcock
246. 16 Mcuber5
246. 16 CrispyCubing
246. 16 MaksymilianMisiak
249. 15 Alexander
250. 14 G2013
250. 14 DhruvA
250. 14 tc kruber
250. 14 Jam88
250. 14 Ty Y.
250. 14 MarsMarshall
256. 13 FlatMars
256. 13 minxer293
256. 13 EvanWright1
259. 12 Pseudonym
259. 12 beabernardes
261. 11 Dream Cubing
261. 11 L1ght7ear2020 YT
263. 10 CubableYT
264. 9 Rubika-37-021204
264. 9 Cowardly
264. 9 padddi
264. 9 Brandonius
268. 8 Michael DeLaRosa
268. 8 HelloKIMKIM
268. 8 randomcubes
268. 8 Poorcuber09
268. 8 SpeedyReedy
273. 7 bh13
273. 7 Elf
273. 7 Ski Catamount
273. 7 simontiger
277. 6 cubercubercc
277. 6 enmy
277. 6 Simon31415
280. 5 One Wheel
280. 5 myoder
280. 5 Macattack1502
280. 5 Max C.
280. 5 palanthrum
285. 4 MichaelNielsen
285. 4 BraydenTheCuber
285. 4 filmip
285. 4 Mr Cuber
285. 4 Gman.999
290. 3 oliver sitja sichel
290. 3 sCs
290. 3 KnightCuber


*Megaminx* (302)

1. 1605 Heewon Seo
2. 1565 ichcubegerne
3. 1475 KrokosB


Spoiler



4. 1394 Khairur Rachim
5. 1391 MCuber
6. 1074 OriginalUsername
7. 1054 Luke Garrett
8. 1032 nevinscph
9. 916 midnightcuberx
10. 910 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11. 903 BradenTheMagician
12. 888 Liam Wadek
13. 848 agradess2
14. 826 JChambers13
15. 805 Benyó
16. 773 MLGCubez
17. 767 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18. 728 abhijat
19. 721 sean_cut4
20. 673 Raymos Castillo
21. 655 DGCubes
22. 633 michaelxfy
23. 632 Brendyn Dunagan
24. 599 sigalig
25. 560 Lim Hung
26. 537 50ph14
27. 531 d2polld
28. 522 drpfisherman
29. 514 Triangles_are_cubers
30. 509 BrianJ
31. 501 Dream Cubing
32. 487 2018AMSB02
33. 472 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
34. 465 sporteisvogel
35. 456 Torch
36. 448 Oxzowachi
37. 409 One Wheel
38. 408 vishwasankarcubing
39. 402 Shadowjockey
40. 388 NoahCubing
41. 363 jaysammey777
42. 352 KardTrickKid_YT
43. 338 cuberkid10
44. 335 abunickabhi
44. 335 Nuuk cuber
44. 335 darrensaito
47. 329 Jacck
48. 324 YouCubing
49. 322 Bilbo7
50. 312 CB21
51. 308 FaLoL
51. 308 Sub1Hour
53. 297 Cubey_Tube
54. 292 MrKuba600
55. 287 KatieDavies
56. 284 PCCuber
56. 284 Li Xiang
58. 277 the super cuber
59. 274 Lewis
60. 270 Boris McCoy
61. 269 Rubika-37-021204
62. 261 quing
63. 260 Aleksandar Dukleski
64. 259 thecubingwizard
64. 259 tommyo11
66. 248 thomas.sch
67. 245 Logan2017DAYR01
68. 243 Peter Preston
69. 225 MattP98
70. 208 TheDubDubJr
71. 207 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
72. 204 Fisko
73. 190 dollarstorecubes
74. 187 Zeke Mackay
75. 184 AidanNoogie
76. 179 Ricardo Zapata
77. 177 melexi
78. 176 Charles Jerome
79. 169 asiahyoo1997
79. 169 VJW
81. 166 Magdamini
82. 164 fun at the joy
83. 161 Micah Morrison
84. 154 DNF_Cuber
85. 152 2019ECKE02
86. 146 Legomanz
87. 145 SeanMoran03
88. 139 leomannen
88. 139 Hargun02
88. 139 TheEpicCuber
91. 137 HawaiiLife745
92. 130 seungju choi
92. 130 Mantas Urbanavicius
94. 127 owendonnelly
95. 126 Loffy8
96. 125 João Vinicius
97. 121 Sean Hartman
98. 120 NathanaelCubes
99. 116 Keroma12
99. 116 CubicOreo
99. 116 ImmolatedMarmoset
99. 116 TrueCuberOfficial
99. 116 BraydenAdamsSolves
104. 115 Helmer Ewert
105. 114 theos
106. 108 Pfannkuchener
107. 106 el3ctr0CuberZZ
108. 105 GenTheThief
109. 104 VIBE_ZT
110. 103 wuque man 
111. 102 jake.levine
112. 98 Waffles
113. 97 turtwig
113. 97 freshcuber.de
115. 96 Mike Hughey
115. 96 SonofRonan
117. 91 Antto Pitkänen
118. 90 yijunleow
119. 88 Micah Wingfield
120. 87 Ethanawoll
121. 86 Sphericality
122. 84 tJardigradHe
122. 84 remopihel
124. 83 jacob.cubing
125. 76 mihnea3000
125. 76 dycocubix
125. 76 DLXCubing
128. 75 BradyCubes08
128. 75 LittleLumos
130. 74 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
131. 73 John_NOTgood
132. 72 Vlad Hordiienko
133. 71 White KB
133. 71 Rafaello
135. 69 Carter Cubes
136. 68 breadears
137. 67 colegemuth
137. 67 Volcaniccubing
139. 66 pizzacrust
140. 65 Akshat Sehgal
140. 65 Grzegorz Chudzik
142. 60 DistanceRunner25
143. 58 MatsBergsten
144. 57 Manatee 10235
145. 56 Chris Van Der Brink
146. 54 Marcus Siu
146. 54 proper
148. 53 Kit Clement
149. 51 Neb
149. 51 Tegan Jain
149. 51 Delta Phi
149. 51 memo_cubed
153. 50 Keenan Johnson
153. 50 KingCanyon
153. 50 ElyasCubing
153. 50 Haribo
157. 49 Wilhelm
157. 49 Utkarsh Ashar
157. 49 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
160. 48 tc kruber
160. 48 Arachane
162. 46 Cooki348
163. 45 AndrewT99
164. 44 ARandomCuber
164. 44 Rollercoasterben 
166. 43 LE CUBING
167. 42 Jocubing
168. 41 Julio974
168. 41 DUDECUBER
168. 41 Paul.Mz
168. 41 sideedmain
168. 41 RiinaChan
173. 40 DhruvA
173. 40 MrLunarWolf
173. 40 JackPfeifer
173. 40 f96
173. 40 abty15
178. 39 weatherman223
178. 39 AOM1502
180. 38 thembldlord
180. 38 Der Der
182. 37 Alea
182. 37 TommyC
182. 37 JoXCuber
182. 37 Dylan Miller
182. 37 JE Speed Cuber
187. 36 epride17
187. 36 Ali161102
187. 36 parkertrager
190. 35 Elf
190. 35 Cubeology
190. 35 CrispyCubing
190. 35 David Reid
190. 35 DanikaCuber
195. 34 MaksymilianMisiak
195. 34 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
197. 33 Fred Lang
197. 33 InlandEmpireCuber
197. 33 SpiFunTastic
200. 32 bh13
200. 32 Ianwubby
202. 31 xyzzy
202. 31 David ep
202. 31 FlatMars
202. 31 Adam Chodyniecki
206. 30 YR96
206. 30 beabernardes
208. 29 BenChristman1
208. 29 FLS99
208. 29 Brady
208. 29 Camerone Chin
212. 27 Clément B.
212. 27 MichaelNielsen
212. 27 Erikas Cimnickas
215. 26 HugeCuber
215. 26 Shaun Mack
217. 25 anna4f
217. 25 chicagocuber
217. 25 Cubedrabbit
220. 24 CaptainCuber
220. 24 the dnf master
220. 24 cubeyinnit
220. 24 Macattack1502
224. 23 logofetesulo1
225. 22 Mark Boyanowski
225. 22 Dylan Swarts
225. 22 trav1
225. 22 DesertWolf
225. 22 OriEy
230. 21 Astral Cubing 
230. 21 ReaganCubes
230. 21 Max C.
233. 20 NoProblemCubing
233. 20 Parke187
233. 20 lross123
233. 20 myoder
237. 19 bennettstouder
237. 19 BraydenTheCuber
237. 19 Thecubingcuber347
237. 19 SpeedyReedy
241. 18 Mcuber5
241. 18 virginia
241. 18 Sitina
241. 18 JoannaCuber
241. 18 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
246. 17 Gnome
246. 17 Harvie Partridge
246. 17 Ich_73
249. 16 MartinN13
249. 16 2017LAMB06
249. 16 Pseudonym
249. 16 HippieCuber
253. 15 swankfukinc
253. 15 20luky3
253. 15 Benjamin Bø
253. 15 Kael Hitchcock
257. 14 begiuli65
257. 14 Jam88
257. 14 Tropical Cuber
257. 14 LeviDaCuber
261. 13 HelloKIMKIM
261. 13 Kacper Paweł Dworak
261. 13 theit07
261. 13 pallycube
261. 13 enmy
261. 13 Josiah Blomker
267. 12 Kurukuru
267. 12 miguelrogenmoser
267. 12 I am not a noob
270. 11 topppits
270. 11 wearephamily1719
270. 11 Krökeldil
270. 11 Theepiccuber2.0
274. 10 linus.sch
274. 10 teehee_elan
274. 10 TheSlykrCubr
274. 10 gauthamaravind
274. 10 Chickenwingstew
274. 10 finri
274. 10 palanthrum
281. 9 carcass
281. 9 bentse
283. 8 Master_Disaster
283. 8 leofun01
285. 7 arbivara
285. 7 alexstore06
285. 7 cuber_knight
285. 7 simontiger
289. 6 UnknownCanvas
289. 6 oliver sitja sichel
289. 6 AquaCuber12345
289. 6 OmgItsMaxC
289. 6 OR cuber
289. 6 SUCubing
289. 6 UPCHAN
296. 5 dnguyen2204
296. 5 BlueAcidball
296. 5 CraterCuberYT
296. 5 sCs
296. 5 RAUNAK
296. 5 Joel binu
296. 5 cubesolver7


*Pyraminx* (585)

1. 3594 DGCubes
2. 3250 BradenTheMagician
3. 2902 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4. 2662 Liam Wadek
5. 2626 Charles Jerome
6. 2525 OriginalUsername
7. 2458 ichcubegerne
8. 2316 MCuber
9. 2284 MLGCubez
10. 2214 Logan2017DAYR01
11. 2134 JChambers13
12. 2084 sean_cut4
13. 2080 MartinN13
14. 2064 wearephamily1719
15. 1997 midnightcuberx
16. 1823 Vlad Hordiienko
17. 1742 Li Xiang
18. 1685 cuberkid10
19. 1676 Harsha Paladugu
20. 1618 Heath Flick
21. 1587 50ph14
22. 1572 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23. 1546 Triangles_are_cubers
24. 1525 Cale S
25. 1509 Boris McCoy
26. 1390 mihnea3000
27. 1385 tJardigradHe
28. 1374 Chris Van Der Brink
29. 1320 CaptainCuber
30. 1265 Brendyn Dunagan
31. 1264 VIBE_ZT
32. 1262 Mike Hughey
33. 1250 agradess2
34. 1242 Antto Pitkänen
35. 1192 KrokosB
36. 1169 Nuuk cuber
37. 1112 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
38. 1110 Raymos Castillo
39. 1096 Ontricus
40. 1090 Torch
41. 1071 MichaelNielsen
42. 1065 MattP98
43. 1053 Benyó
44. 1039 Grzegorz Chudzik
45. 1024 SpiFunTastic
46. 999 darrensaito
47. 991 asacuber
48. 987 michaelxfy
49. 984 Lewis
50. 971 abunickabhi
51. 879 Awder
52. 871 parkertrager
53. 869 sigalig
54. 837 remopihel
55. 829 Fisko
56. 817 tommyo11
57. 797 ElyasCubing
58. 790 leomannen
59. 777 Ty Y.
60. 776 2018AMSB02
61. 770 NathanaelCubes
62. 758 DLXCubing
62. 758 nico_german_cuber
64. 746 João Vinicius
65. 741 Toothcraver55
66. 740 nevinscph
67. 739 BrianJ
68. 705 Trig0n
69. 700 Jacck
70. 697 d2polld
71. 666 Zeke Mackay
72. 664 CB21
73. 661 sporteisvogel
74. 651 drpfisherman
75. 641 fun at the joy
76. 638 CodingCuber
77. 629 NintendoCuber
78. 626 Oxzowachi
79. 622 the super cuber
80. 618 NoProblemCubing
81. 595 TheDubDubJr
82. 566 Keenan Johnson
83. 556 ExultantCarn
84. 555 TrueCuberOfficial
85. 546 vishwasankarcubing
86. 545 Shadowjockey
86. 545 MrKuba600
88. 544 dycocubix
89. 516 YouCubing
90. 513 Ghost Cuber 
91. 510 Sean Hartman
92. 486 jaysammey777
93. 482 NoahCubing
94. 449 KardTrickKid_YT
94. 449 theit07
96. 441 dollarstorecubes
97. 425 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
98. 416 Volcaniccubing
99. 408 Shaun Mack
100. 405 Cubey_Tube
101. 401 Peter Preston
102. 400 cubingmom2
103. 394 BraydenAdamsSolves
104. 392 Sub1Hour
105. 382 theos
106. 381 Brady
107. 379 Parke187
108. 376 oliver sherlock
109. 370 Micah Morrison
110. 366 Sphericality
111. 360 2019ECKE02
112. 359 quing
113. 353 Jami Viljanen
114. 347 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
115. 344 Emir Yusuf
115. 344 Cooki348
117. 342 Rubika-37-021204
118. 337 Aleksandar Dukleski
119. 333 Magdamini
120. 331 CubeCube
121. 321 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
122. 314 Ricardo Zapata
123. 310 weatherman223
124. 303 jason3141
125. 302 Utkarsh Ashar
126. 299 bennettstouder
127. 292 Kerry_Creech
128. 288 Camerone Chin
129. 285 abhijat
129. 285 sideedmain
131. 284 SebastianCarrillo
132. 282 riz3ndrr 
132. 282 Thecubingcuber347
134. 280 Benjamin Warry
135. 276 Waffles
136. 271 cubeyinnit
137. 268 Rubadcar
138. 262 CubicOreo
138. 262 Pugalan Aravintan
140. 259 Josh Costello
141. 258 TipsterTrickster 
142. 255 UnknownCanvas
143. 248 SUCubing
144. 246 Rafaello
145. 244 DesertWolf
146. 241 Haribo
147. 239 VectorCubes
148. 235 Arachane
149. 227 Lim Hung
150. 226 thomas.sch
151. 225 sqAree
151. 225 MaksymilianMisiak
153. 223 Dream Cubing
154. 222 InlandEmpireCuber
155. 215 Jonascube
156. 209 Helmer Ewert
156. 209 Sjviray
158. 207 Jakub26
159. 206 EvanWright1
160. 205 begiuli65
160. 205 GooseCuber
162. 204 JoXCuber
163. 202 White KB
163. 202 PratikKhannaSkewb
165. 197 BradyCubes08
166. 196 jacob.cubing
167. 192 DNF_Cuber
168. 187 Wilhelm
168. 187 vilkkuti25
170. 185 Nina Pawlak
171. 182 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
172. 180 Manatee 10235
173. 174 Josiah Blomker
174. 173 Simon31415
175. 172 Zagros
176. 170 PCCuber
177. 167 HawaiiLife745
178. 158 LittleLumos
179. 157 Heewon Seo
180. 156 BraydenTheCuber
181. 155 melexi
182. 151 Loffy8
183. 147 JackPfeifer
184. 146 turtwig
184. 146 Tropical Cuber
186. 145 Mr Cuber
187. 144 Hargun02
187. 144 ImmolatedMarmoset
189. 143 AOM1502
190. 142 hebscody
190. 142 porkyp10
190. 142 L1ght7ear2020 YT
193. 141 NarenRameshB
193. 141 twoj_stary_pijany
195. 138 SilencedBumblebee
196. 136 JMHCubed
196. 136 anna4f
198. 134 Jaime CG
198. 134 DUDECUBER
198. 134 Mattia Pasquini
201. 133 vedroboev
201. 133 rubik2005
203. 128 Neb
204. 127 Cuber2s
205. 126 BenChristman1
206. 125 asiahyoo1997
207. 124 AndrewT99
208. 122 MTOBEIYF
209. 121 Mathmaster
210. 120 feli.cubes
211. 119 Max C.
212. 117 blerrpycuber
212. 117 proper
214. 116 didiask
215. 115 Brayden Gilland
215. 115 OR cuber
217. 114 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
218. 113 bh13
219. 111 Ethanawoll
219. 111 Melvintnh327
221. 108 Theodor Nordstrand
222. 106 Legomanz
222. 106 OriEy
222. 106 SpeedCubing RDJ
225. 104 Kit Clement
225. 104 MrLunarWolf
225. 104 Cubeology
225. 104 Aerocuber
225. 104 bobak
230. 103 Jay Cubes
231. 102 TheCubingAddict980
231. 102 Der Der
231. 102 Akshat Sehgal
234. 100 Marcus Siu
234. 100 wuque man 
236. 98 MatsBergsten
236. 98 trav1
236. 98 pb_cuber
239. 97 yijunleow
240. 94 the dnf master
241. 93 IndianCuber729
242. 92 brad711
243. 91 Sixstringcal
243. 91 RainbowsAndStuff
243. 91 N4C0
246. 90 BleachedTurtle
246. 90 Ich_73
248. 89 any name you wish
249. 87 LE CUBING
249. 87 Poorcuber09
251. 86 SentsuiJack2403
252. 85 Keroma12
252. 85 DynaXT
254. 84 topppits
254. 84 owendonnelly
254. 84 Doubleoh8
257. 83 BMcCl1
257. 83 fdh dnfed the solve
259. 82 Kael Hitchcock
260. 81 Kacper Paweł Dworak
261. 80 ARandomCuber
262. 79 LukasDikic
262. 79 cubesolver7
264. 78 thecubingwizard
265. 77 GT8590
266. 76 Djangodie
266. 76 oliverpallo
266. 76 David Reid
269. 75 Daniel Mullen
270. 74 Julio974
270. 74 TheEpicCuber
270. 74 MeMiles
270. 74 Dang Tung
270. 74 KellanB
275. 73 TommyC
275. 73 PugCuber
275. 73 BerSerKer
278. 71 AquaCuber12345
278. 71 Waiz
280. 70 KSNCubed
280. 70 dat1asiandude
280. 70 venimental
280. 70 JFCUBING
284. 69 cubingintherain
285. 68 icubeslow434
286. 67 teehee_elan
286. 67 CubableYT
288. 66 DhruvA
288. 66 JKS
288. 66 LeviDaCuber
291. 65 vlad_cuber14
292. 64 Pfannkuchener
293. 63 One Wheel
293. 63 The Cubing Dufus
293. 63 Karthik swaminathan
293. 63 Monkenitics
293. 63 shyaam
298. 62 Jocubing
298. 62 Jam88
298. 62 Kano
298. 62 ReaganCubes
298. 62 HD Truong Giang
298. 62 jc_rubik
304. 61 JE Speed Cuber
304. 61 cuberswoop
304. 61 JE_cubes
307. 60 FLS99
307. 60 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
307. 60 Micah Wingfield
310. 59 minxer293
310. 59 davenx
312. 58 chicagocuber
313. 57 FlatMars
313. 57 xtreme cuber2007
313. 57 sockman
313. 57 RiinaChan
317. 56 Poketube6681
317. 56 AndyMok
317. 56 YoungPotatoBoi
317. 56 Brandonius
321. 55 NolanDoes2x2
321. 55 eyeballboi
321. 55 Joe Archibald
321. 55 miguelrogenmoser
321. 55 Blake the Cuber
321. 55 RP_Cubed
327. 54 CubingwithChris
327. 54 jihu1011
327. 54 MarkA64
327. 54 RapsinSix
327. 54 CamErone
327. 54 calcuber1800
327. 54 Mantas Urbanavicius
334. 53 Elf
334. 53 mcubes3
336. 52 Master_Disaster
336. 52 Rouxster
336. 52 Glyr
339. 50 virginia
339. 50 Ninja208
341. 49 PikachuPlayz_MC
341. 49 Hayden Rafles
341. 49 Ben Hunter
344. 48 Ianwubby
344. 48 Astral Cubing 
344. 48 Rollercoasterben 
344. 48 PotatoCuber
344. 48 DistanceRunner25
349. 47 Gnome
349. 47 Ace19212
349. 47 KarlMarcus11
349. 47 GalaxyCubes5
349. 47 Theopryminxking
349. 47 FB Cubing
355. 46 SpeedyReedy
356. 45 filmip
356. 45 Caleb Ashley
356. 45 glincons1
359. 44 SonofRonan
359. 44 cubercubercc
359. 44 I am not a noob
362. 43 G2013
362. 43 KingCanyon
362. 43 Alex Niedland
362. 43 HippieCuber
362. 43 BrodoTheDodo.
367. 42 lumes2121
367. 42 123tacocat321
369. 41 tc kruber
369. 41 Ich 73
371. 40 CrispyCubing
371. 40 Adam Chodyniecki
371. 40 Ilya2002
371. 40 eef
371. 40 Ski Catamount
371. 40 Ultimatecuber0814
371. 40 matteparo
378. 39 kahvipelle123
378. 39 ScaryTurtle
378. 39 FTB27
378. 39 paul lucas potota
382. 38 u Cube
382. 38 Opcube
382. 38 Travelingyoyokid
382. 38 Slwcuber
382. 38 Adelina ilnicki
382. 38 UPCHAN
382. 38 logofetesulo1
389. 37 superkitkat106
390. 36 360cubed
390. 36 Connor Cubes
390. 36 Kiapdivad
390. 36 anamazingcuber
390. 36 beabernardes
395. 35 Mcuber5
395. 35 riffch
395. 35 CraterCuberYT
395. 35 TheWeathermn
395. 35 Harvie Partridge
395. 35 Bill Domiano
395. 35 DanikaCuber
402. 34 T1_M0
402. 34 N speedsolving
402. 34 TheSlykrCubr
402. 34 eHop
402. 34 iiNaxezi
407. 33 MJCuber05
407. 33 Pseudonym
407. 33 SomeRandomCuber1
407. 33 MatthewEllis
407. 33 Mody
412. 32 Jorjais
412. 32 Nash171
412. 32 Benjamin Bø
415. 31 tigermaxi
415. 31 MJbaka
415. 31 Neatcubing
418. 30 flyingk
418. 30 cuberbutnotacuber
418. 30 cirno
421. 29 Kurukuru
421. 29 GamesUnlocked
421. 29 YR96
424. 28 BLCuber8
424. 28 IMCubing
424. 28 LuckzYT
427. 27 Dylan Swarts
427. 27 enmy
427. 27 Scrambled
427. 27 RyanC
431. 26 Tx789
431. 26 freshcuber.de
431. 26 CubiBubi
431. 26 Kaktoose
431. 26 Reinhard
436. 25 epride17
436. 25 linus.sch
436. 25 Triple N Cubing
436. 25 Macattack1502
436. 25 ArontheCuber
436. 25 Emma_The_Capricorn
442. 24 Skewb_Cube
442. 24 johnandthecube
442. 24 MindyJunga
442. 24 Squanned22
442. 24 palanthrum
447. 23 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
447. 23 Johnny badwin
447. 23 Bosburp
447. 23 Th3LambSauce
451. 22 JC Cuber
451. 22 Ajju
451. 22 cubebot300
454. 21 Alea
454. 21 MarcoKiel7
454. 21 sondreboy1
454. 21 Audun Meckelborg
454. 21 Future
454. 21 y perm 13
454. 21 KnightCuber
461. 20 Joshua smith the cuber
461. 20 RUDRA PATEL
461. 20 CuberSupremeYT
461. 20 KatieDavies
461. 20 WD-420
466. 19 Michael DeLaRosa
466. 19 Y cuber
466. 19 BestDragon27
469. 18 U_Turn_Cuber
469. 18 Cubedrabbit
469. 18 The Asdfghjkl
469. 18 V Achyuthan
469. 18 arctan
469. 18 CubingWithJosh
469. 18 cubing_addict
476. 17 jackolas456
476. 17 HelloKIMKIM
476. 17 Erikas Cimnickas
476. 17 Paul.Mz
476. 17 MasterIcePanda
476. 17 Dario Narbone
482. 16 Alexander
482. 16 [email protected]
482. 16 Akram Hayajneh
482. 16 Krökeldil
482. 16 beaux_cuber
482. 16 Astr4l
488. 15 Kai_Valdez
488. 15 Hyperion
488. 15 camcuber08
491. 14 GAN CUBER
491. 14 gauthamaravind
491. 14 Lol_cat
491. 14 Melonz
491. 14 SPEEEEED
491. 14 Sanicsaniz
497. 13 trangium
497. 13 RyanSoh
497. 13 speedycharly
497. 13 lprince
497. 13 Θperm
497. 13 dylpickle123780
497. 13 HiroshiCubes
497. 13 Haadynaushahi
505. 12 xLodestar
505. 12 OmgItsMaxC
505. 12 Maximilian2011
505. 12 ZsS
505. 12 Chickenwingstew
505. 12 soggy_bred
511. 11 David the cubing god
511. 11 lross123
511. 11 NiceCuber
511. 11 abigaildoyle
515. 10 John_NOTgood
515. 10 MuaazCubes
515. 10 stefan.s.skesh
515. 10 Pro-X Cubing
515. 10 ThePureCuber
515. 10 Mytprodude
515. 10 mrslixtor
515. 10 Isaiah Blomker
523. 9 BlueAcidball
523. 9 seungju choi
523. 9 redrubix2009
523. 9 Bryan4305
523. 9 king 2007
523. 9 Mrhashtagpickle
523. 9 Sharky
523. 9 Itz_Presto
523. 9 randomcubes
523. 9 RestroomLad57
533. 8 Caleb Rogers
533. 8 aboiperson
533. 8 rubikgan123
533. 8 MarsMarshall
533. 8 Pika
533. 8 CFOP INC
533. 8 Chiew Kai
540. 7 CuberCuberCubing
540. 7 thelargeman2048
540. 7 I_wish_for_sub-10
540. 7 Flow 3x3
540. 7 RAUNAK
540. 7 hydynn
540. 7 DaTornadoKarateCuber
547. 6 arbivara
547. 6 Mr. McCubing
547. 6 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
547. 6 JoannaCuber
547. 6 CallMeJustin
552. 5 edd_dib
552. 5 Sledgehammer
552. 5 SavagerFlash17
552. 5 The Cool Cuber
552. 5 sCs
552. 5 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
552. 5 Allan Foltz
552. 5 Gam3sy Guy
552. 5 TBone01010
552. 5 Flowkap
552. 5 Amish
552. 5 Hagabalooga
552. 5 neicu
565. 4 qwr
565. 4 carcass
565. 4 Jcubing
565. 4 myoder
565. 4 Meisme
565. 4 dude23
565. 4 FalconInsane
565. 4 Jamal_69
565. 4 AmericanBoy
565. 4 TheAverageCuber
565. 4 CUubingCure
565. 4 cuber159
577. 3 Cuber_Chris
577. 3 Arkodeep Maitra
577. 3 HorsyCorsy98
577. 3 KAM815
577. 3 AvocadoCubez
577. 3 apollocube
577. 3 Anka
577. 3 NinjaDax2011
577. 3 grumble367


*Square-1* (336)

1. 2578 BradenTheMagician
2. 2493 Brendyn Dunagan
3. 2458 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4. 2381 Cale S
5. 2259 Luke Garrett
6. 2078 ichcubegerne
7. 1987 Charles Jerome
8. 1973 OriginalUsername
9. 1972 2019ECKE02
10. 1857 MCuber
11. 1691 MLGCubez
12. 1679 Boris McCoy
13. 1596 Oxzowachi
14. 1342 cuberkid10
15. 1305 BrianJ
16. 1295 sigalig
17. 1286 midnightcuberx
18. 1260 DGCubes
19. 1232 Logan2017DAYR01
20. 1156 wearephamily1719
21. 1149 NathanaelCubes
22. 1118 JChambers13
23. 1108 Ty Y.
24. 1080 Micah Morrison
25. 1065 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26. 1055 Sub1Hour
27. 1052 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
28. 1003 Liam Wadek
29. 934 Benyó
30. 890 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31. 871 sean_cut4
32. 820 PCCuber
33. 819 Lim Hung
34. 818 Antto Pitkänen
35. 796 David ep
36. 788 Dream Cubing
37. 787 agradess2
38. 781 tJardigradHe
39. 764 leomannen
40. 762 darrensaito
41. 757 MattP98
42. 755 KardTrickKid_YT
43. 744 michaelxfy
44. 719 Shadowjockey
45. 692 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
46. 663 20luky3
47. 657 fun at the joy
48. 653 Torch
48. 653 MaksymilianMisiak
50. 652 2018AMSB02
51. 633 nevinscph
52. 632 NoahCubing
53. 607 Peter Preston
54. 594 VIBE_ZT
55. 568 50ph14
56. 555 Brady
57. 540 Manatee 10235
58. 539 GTGil
59. 525 thecubingwizard
60. 524 KrokosB
61. 523 NintendoCuber
62. 519 Fisko
63. 518 abhijat
64. 515 remopihel
65. 512 Rollercoasterben 
66. 502 sporteisvogel
67. 497 Vlad Hordiienko
68. 488 YouCubing
69. 485 Christopher Fandrich
70. 480 Raymos Castillo
71. 477 ROEVOSS
72. 476 TheDubDubJr
73. 463 Nuuk cuber
74. 459 the super cuber
75. 446 Li Xiang
76. 441 tommyo11
77. 440 BradyCubes08
78. 427 Jacck
79. 426 DesertWolf
80. 413 Benjamin Warry
81. 409 DLXCubing
82. 383 MrKuba600
82. 383 VJW
84. 377 ElyasCubing
85. 376 parkertrager
86. 375 Keenan Johnson
87. 374 BraydenTheCuber
88. 367 Ricardo Zapata
89. 364 Rouxster
90. 358 Shaun Mack
91. 352 Marcus Siu
92. 346 John_NOTgood
93. 337 dycocubix
94. 336 feli.cubes
95. 333 Thom S.
96. 331 bennettstouder
97. 320 Mike Hughey
98. 317 oliver sherlock
99. 311 Magdamini
100. 303 Camerone Chin
101. 301 BraydenAdamsSolves
102. 289 jaysammey777
103. 287 drpfisherman
104. 286 Zeke Mackay
105. 281 Legomanz
106. 276 Sean Hartman
107. 271 CubeCube
108. 258 João Vinicius
109. 255 CB21
110. 243 Jakub26
111. 241 vishwasankarcubing
111. 241 blerrpycuber
113. 238 the dnf master
114. 236 Lewis
115. 228 SebastianCarrillo
116. 227 quing
117. 225 MichaelNielsen
118. 224 MartinN13
119. 223 ExultantCarn
120. 214 Harsha Paladugu
121. 212 CaptainCuber
122. 195 Rafaello
123. 194 JackPfeifer
124. 193 Volcaniccubing
125. 190 MatsBergsten
126. 189 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
127. 180 Cubey_Tube
128. 179 weatherman223
129. 176 pizzacrust
130. 172 Helmer Ewert
131. 171 Haribo
132. 170 Wilhelm
133. 168 EvanWright1
134. 164 ImmolatedMarmoset
135. 163 Max C.
136. 162 Tropical Cuber
137. 158 DNF_Cuber
138. 157 thembldlord
139. 151 Sphericality
140. 146 jason3141
140. 146 BLCuber8
142. 141 tyl3366
143. 139 White KB
143. 139 MrLunarWolf
145. 134 turtwig
146. 132 mihnea3000
147. 127 abunickabhi
148. 125 sideedmain
149. 124 riz3ndrr 
149. 124 SonofRonan
149. 124 Josh Costello
152. 122 Sixstringcal
152. 122 MTOBEIYF
154. 113 JoXCuber
155. 111 jc_rubik
156. 110 squanbld
157. 107 Trig0n
158. 106 Kerry_Creech
159. 105 Neb
160. 104 Parke187
160. 104 LukasDikic
162. 102 HawaiiLife745
162. 102 Heath Flick
164. 101 dat1asiandude
165. 100 Awder
165. 100 Ethanawoll
167. 99 Thecubingcuber347
167. 99 Nina Pawlak
169. 98 TheCubingAddict980
169. 98 OR cuber
171. 97 2017LAMB06
172. 96 filmip
172. 96 DistanceRunner25
174. 95 JE Speed Cuber
175. 93 Theopryminxking
176. 91 Hargun02
176. 91 Kylegadj
178. 89 BenChristman1
179. 87 asiahyoo1997
180. 85 SpeedyOctahedron
180. 85 ReaganCubes
182. 82 PugCuber
183. 81 AndrewT99
184. 79 Kacper Paweł Dworak
185. 76 trav1
185. 76 DanikaCuber
187. 73 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
187. 73 cubingintherain
189. 72 Rubika-37-021204
189. 72 TheEpicCuber
191. 71 Cubeology
192. 70 Pfannkuchener
193. 66 PokeCubes
193. 66 Squid
195. 65 TommyC
196. 64 teehee_elan
196. 64 Mattia Pasquini
198. 63 glincons1
199. 62 Tucker Chamberlain
200. 60 David Reid
201. 57 TipsterTrickster 
202. 56 Kit Clement
202. 56 PotatoesAreUs
202. 56 360cubed
205. 55 CubicOreo
205. 55 smackbadatskewb
205. 55 thomas.sch
205. 55 FlatMars
205. 55 Meisme
210. 54 RiinaChan
211. 51 Clément B.
211. 51 CamErone
211. 51 Doubleoh8
211. 51 RP_Cubed
211. 51 soggy_bred
216. 50 KSNCubed
216. 50 CubableYT
216. 50 Ich_73
216. 50 Kael Hitchcock
220. 49 d2polld
220. 49 Pugalan Aravintan
222. 48 AndyMok
222. 48 CodingCuber
224. 47 FaLoL
224. 47 Dodges_Cuber 374
226. 46 Julio974
227. 44 Alex Niedland
227. 44 Jocubing
229. 43 BlueJacket
229. 43 eef
231. 42 CubingwithChris
231. 42 oliver sitja sichel
231. 42 Cuber2s
234. 41 SeanMoran03
235. 39 Zagros
235. 39 owendonnelly
237. 37 twoj_stary_pijany
237. 37 u Cube
237. 37 seungju choi
237. 37 mcubes3
241. 36 HNcubing
242. 34 Ali161102
242. 34 maciospy
244. 32 Tx789
245. 30 qaz
245. 30 Rykachu00
245. 30 beabernardes
248. 29 NoProblemCubing
248. 29 dosiwa
250. 28 SpiFunTastic
250. 28 Nutybaconator
250. 28 BlueAcidball
253. 26 Mcuber5
253. 26 dollarstorecubes
255. 25 theit07
255. 25 KatieDavies
255. 25 TrueCuberOfficial
255. 25 I am not a noob
255. 25 proper
255. 25 Melvintnh327
261. 24 Oli_H
261. 24 Glyr
261. 24 chicagocuber
261. 24 bentse
261. 24 RestroomLad57
266. 23 Jami Viljanen
267. 22 OriEy
267. 22 FLS99
267. 22 sondreboy1
267. 22 YR96
267. 22 anamazingcuber
267. 22 Brandonius
273. 21 DUDECUBER
273. 21 didiask
273. 21 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
273. 21 Der Der
273. 21 Nater-Tater42
273. 21 AngeGabriel
279. 20 xyzzy
279. 20 AquaCuber12345
279. 20 ScaryTurtle
279. 20 myoder
279. 20 cuberswoop
284. 19 LittleLumos
284. 19 Caleb Ashley
284. 19 AbObla
284. 19 palanthrum
288. 18 Macattack1502
289. 17 Pseudonym
289. 17 Ich 73
289. 17 iiNaxezi
292. 16 Elf
292. 16 Xauxage
292. 16 CubingCrazy
295. 15 One Wheel
295. 15 CFOP2020
295. 15 johnandthecube
295. 15 yijunleow
295. 15 Galactic Duck
295. 15 Poorcuber09
301. 14 Alea
301. 14 MarsMarshall
301. 14 enmy
301. 14 Allan Foltz
305. 13 Cooki348
305. 13 colegemuth
305. 13 rubik2005
305. 13 TheKravCuber
305. 13 Simon31415
305. 13 LeviDaCuber
305. 13 Benjamin Bø
312. 12 G2013
312. 12 RapsinSix
312. 12 Squanned22
312. 12 Ski Catamount
316. 11 SamBerg0
316. 11 randomcubes
318. 10 JFCUBING
318. 10 Dario Narbone
318. 10 ArontheCuber
321. 9 PikachuPlayz_MC
321. 9 Brayden Gilland
321. 9 Pika
324. 8 InlandEmpireCuber
324. 8 carcass
324. 8 CraterCuberYT
324. 8 Jamal_69
324. 8 simontiger
329. 7 vedroboev
329. 7 Delta Phi
329. 7 Θperm
332. 6 MEF227
332. 6 finri
334. 5 linus.sch
334. 5 Jam88
334. 5 sCs


*Skewb* (456)

1. 3231 Charles Jerome
2. 3164 Legomanz
3. 3098 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4. 2849 sean_cut4
5. 2730 Cale S
6. 2666 OriginalUsername
7. 2590 BradenTheMagician
8. 2469 Luke Garrett
9. 2338 ichcubegerne
10. 2225 DGCubes
11. 2193 d2polld
12. 2155 Liam Wadek
13. 2153 Ty Y.
14. 1908 MLGCubez
15. 1883 Rubadcar
16. 1865 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
16. 1865 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18. 1670 Boris McCoy
19. 1620 midnightcuberx
20. 1597 MCuber
21. 1527 asacuber
22. 1509 Triangles_are_cubers
23. 1498 Antto Pitkänen
24. 1480 Logan2017DAYR01
25. 1452 JChambers13
26. 1442 VIBE_ZT
27. 1404 BrianJ
28. 1347 cuberkid10
28. 1347 Li Xiang
30. 1304 KrokosB
31. 1256 Vlad Hordiienko
32. 1225 MattP98
33. 1102 Urho Kinnunen
34. 1082 BradyCubes08
35. 1048 wearephamily1719
36. 1030 MartinN13
37. 997 50ph14
38. 954 darrensaito
39. 944 michaelxfy
40. 906 Raymos Castillo
41. 857 SirVivor
42. 849 abunickabhi
43. 821 tJardigradHe
44. 806 Grzegorz Chudzik
45. 800 Benyó
46. 794 leomannen
47. 770 Nuuk cuber
48. 754 Dream Cubing
49. 748 Lim Hung
50. 713 João Vinicius
51. 693 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52. 687 2019ECKE02
53. 680 Torch
54. 677 mihnea3000
55. 657 vishwasankarcubing
56. 650 nevinscph
57. 641 parkertrager
58. 636 PratikKhannaSkewb
59. 623 Volcaniccubing
60. 593 drpfisherman
61. 587 KardTrickKid_YT
62. 569 sigalig
63. 562 Zeke Mackay
64. 558 TrueCuberOfficial
65. 551 theit07
66. 537 NoahCubing
67. 536 TheDubDubJr
67. 536 Oxzowachi
69. 534 agradess2
70. 524 MichaelNielsen
71. 521 Pugalan Aravintan
72. 520 Lewis
73. 497 Fisko
74. 473 MrKuba600
75. 472 Chris Van Der Brink
76. 468 jaysammey777
76. 468 Peter Preston
78. 459 Trig0n
79. 457 NintendoCuber
80. 455 feli.cubes
81. 452 YouCubing
82. 449 riz3ndrr 
83. 447 Magdamini
84. 437 tommyo11
85. 433 fun at the joy
85. 433 mrsniffles01
87. 419 Ontricus
88. 412 ElyasCubing
89. 411 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
90. 410 Shadowjockey
91. 409 Cubey_Tube
92. 407 Sub1Hour
93. 398 the super cuber
94. 396 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
95. 391 2018AMSB02
96. 390 Sean Hartman
97. 387 remopihel
98. 377 CB21
99. 376 Sphericality
100. 374 Jacck
101. 366 weatherman223
102. 360 Harsha Paladugu
103. 349 Aleksandar Dukleski
104. 348 DesertWolf
105. 326 Ricardo Zapata
106. 316 oliver sherlock
107. 314 N4C0
108. 313 Shaun Mack
109. 311 Parke187
109. 311 CubeCube
111. 307 Emir Yusuf
112. 297 FaLoL
113. 295 VectorCubes
114. 287 PCCuber
115. 268 SebastianCarrillo
116. 265 u Cube
117. 263 Rubika-37-021204
118. 262 Thecubingcuber347
119. 255 Ethanawoll
120. 253 theos
121. 252 lumes2121
122. 248 Keenan Johnson
122. 248 dycocubix
124. 241 quing
125. 239 Jaime CG
126. 236 abhijat
127. 232 Θperm
128. 231 Mike Hughey
129. 229 TipsterTrickster 
130. 227 CubicOreo
131. 225 Wilhelm
131. 225 DLXCubing
133. 224 sporteisvogel
134. 222 NathanaelCubes
135. 217 White KB
136. 215 Kylegadj
137. 211 Arachane
138. 209 Jakub26
139. 208 SUCubing
140. 201 Hargun02
141. 198 ReaganCubes
142. 190 MrLunarWolf
142. 190 SpeedCubing RDJ
144. 189 Poketube6681
145. 186 Toothcraver55
146. 185 Heath Flick
147. 182 LukasDikic
148. 179 DNF_Cuber
149. 178 Waffles
150. 175 Rafaello
151. 174 Micah Morrison
152. 172 DUDECUBER
152. 172 melexi
152. 172 AOM1502
155. 170 Josh Costello
156. 167 CaptainCuber
157. 165 HD Truong Giang
158. 164 dollarstorecubes
159. 161 sideedmain
160. 160 cubingmom2
161. 157 John_NOTgood
162. 156 BraydenAdamsSolves
163. 155 JoXCuber
164. 154 epride17
164. 154 Cubeology
166. 153 jacob.cubing
167. 152 Julio974
168. 150 Allagos
168. 150 Heewon Seo
170. 149 Isaac Latta
171. 143 DhruvA
171. 143 Helmer Ewert
173. 142 jason3141
174. 141 SilencedBumblebee
175. 140 MatsBergsten
176. 139 HawaiiLife745
177. 138 ImmolatedMarmoset
178. 137 SpiFunTastic
179. 135 OR cuber
180. 127 JMHCubed
181. 126 JackPfeifer
182. 125 tigermaxi
182. 125 cuberswoop
182. 125 Kael Hitchcock
185. 120 thecubingwizard
186. 119 vilkkuti25
187. 118 KatieDavies
188. 117 Ghost Cuber 
188. 117 Marcus Siu
190. 116 Max C.
191. 115 turtwig
191. 115 Poorcuber09
193. 112 Jay Cubes
194. 111 Jami Viljanen
195. 109 EvanWright1
196. 107 InlandEmpireCuber
196. 107 Neb
198. 106 ExultantCarn
198. 106 thomas.sch
200. 102 Haribo
201. 101 G2013
202. 100 LittleLumos
203. 98 Kacper Paweł Dworak
204. 97 blerrpycuber
205. 95 Karthik swaminathan
206. 94 Keroma12
206. 94 PotatoesAreUs
206. 94 JFCUBING
209. 93 Hjerpower
210. 92 OriEy
211. 90 KellanB
212. 89 Manatee 10235
213. 86 Utkarsh Ashar
214. 85 any name you wish
215. 81 JE Speed Cuber
216. 80 David Reid
216. 80 proper
218. 79 bennettstouder
218. 79 MaksymilianMisiak
220. 78 vedroboev
221. 77 Loffy8
222. 75 PugCuber
222. 75 Jocubing
224. 74 Brayden Gilland
224. 74 TheEpicCuber
226. 72 freshcuber.de
227. 71 SentsuiJack2403
228. 70 Kit Clement
229. 69 Tx789
229. 69 BLCuber8
229. 69 Camerone Chin
232. 68 Travelingyoyokid
232. 68 CubableYT
232. 68 Simon31415
232. 68 Macattack1502
236. 67 VJW
236. 67 thembldlord
236. 67 vlad_cuber14
239. 66 Nina Pawlak
240. 65 Elf
241. 64 bhoffman492
241. 64 teehee_elan
241. 64 RiinaChan
241. 64 IsaacLatta
245. 63 CubingwithChris
246. 62 KSNCubed
246. 62 Zagros
248. 61 brad711
248. 61 AndyMok
248. 61 Pfannkuchener
248. 61 minxer293
248. 61 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
253. 60 KingCanyon
253. 60 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
255. 59 Ianwubby
255. 59 the dnf master
257. 58 Melvintnh327
257. 58 DistanceRunner25
259. 57 IndianCuber729
259. 57 AngeGabriel
261. 56 Benjamin Warry
262. 55 BenChristman1
262. 55 eef
264. 54 Micah Wingfield
265. 53 GalaxyCubes5
266. 52 sascholeks
267. 51 Cooki348
268. 50 TommyC
269. 49 BMcCl1
269. 49 Master_Disaster
269. 49 FlatMars
269. 49 cubeyinnit
269. 49 The Cubing Dufus
269. 49 Aerocuber
269. 49 bobak
276. 48 Caleb Ashley
276. 48 RP_Cubed
276. 48 FB Cubing
279. 47 MTOBEIYF
279. 47 AndrewT99
281. 45 Glyr
282. 44 Kerry_Creech
282. 44 BleachedTurtle
282. 44 glincons1
282. 44 Harvie Partridge
286. 43 FLS99
286. 43 iiNaxezi
286. 43 jc_rubik
289. 42 ARandomCuber
289. 42 trav1
289. 42 David ep
289. 42 LE CUBING
289. 42 pb_cuber
294. 41 abty15
294. 41 JE_cubes
296. 40 JC Cuber
296. 40 mcubes3
298. 39 John Benwell
298. 39 pizzacrust
298. 39 oliver sitja sichel
298. 39 Kano
298. 39 durjoypaul
298. 39 Das Cubing
304. 38 Daniel Mullen
304. 38 Jcubing
304. 38 Jonascube
304. 38 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
304. 38 Ich_73
309. 37 Dylan Swarts
309. 37 123tacocat321
309. 37 CamErone
312. 36 Sixstringcal
312. 36 SonofRonan
312. 36 Pseudonym
312. 36 DanikaCuber
316. 35 eyeballboi
316. 35 filmip
316. 35 sockman
319. 34 goidlon
319. 34 tc kruber
319. 34 BraydenTheCuber
319. 34 venimental
319. 34 Tropical Cuber
319. 34 ThePureCuber
325. 33 kahvipelle123
325. 33 Cubix Cuber
325. 33 owendonnelly
325. 33 fdh dnfed the solve
325. 33 CiViC
325. 33 SpeedyReedy
331. 32 Adam Chodyniecki
332. 31 Ali161102
332. 31 Brady
332. 31 Kurukuru
335. 30 360cubed
336. 29 Oli_H
337. 28 CubiBubi
337. 28 Iblfhk
337. 28 chicagocuber
337. 28 paul lucas potota
341. 27 I am not a noob
342. 26 AquaCuber12345
342. 26 Erikas Cimnickas
342. 26 superkitkat106
342. 26 Hayden Rafles
342. 26 CraterCuberYT
342. 26 Allan Foltz
342. 26 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
342. 26 LeviDaCuber
350. 25 LukasCubes
350. 25 riffch
350. 25 myoder
350. 25 Bill Domiano
354. 24 mikiwow123
355. 23 topppits
356. 22 NolanDoes2x2
356. 22 Irish cuber
358. 21 TheKravCuber
358. 21 naufal
358. 21 Benjamin Bø
361. 20 Mcuber5
361. 20 MJCuber05
361. 20 HippieCuber
361. 20 TheWeathermn
365. 19 Mody
366. 18 Alea
366. 18 sondreboy1
366. 18 JoshSP
369. 17 Jorjais
369. 17 MJbaka
369. 17 LuckzYT
369. 17 Ski Catamount
369. 17 GooseCuber
369. 17 SPEEEEED
369. 17 beabernardes
376. 16 trangium
376. 16 linus.sch
376. 16 randomcubes
376. 16 anamazingcuber
380. 15 wuque man 
380. 15 HelloKIMKIM
380. 15 yijunleow
383. 14 thorsilver
383. 14 Dodges_Cuber 374
385. 13 ZF slow
385. 13 Skewb_Cube
385. 13 J perm
385. 13 Jam88
385. 13 MarsMarshall
385. 13 ZsS
385. 13 Mai Hy
385. 13 Dario Narbone
385. 13 palanthrum
385. 13 AlexmationsYT
395. 12 Der Der
395. 12 enmy
395. 12 Jamal_69
395. 12 GDOG2254
395. 12 Th3LambSauce
400. 11 carcass
400. 11 alexstore06
400. 11 FalconInsane
400. 11 oshadheep
400. 11 Emma_The_Capricorn
405. 10 U_Turn_Cuber
405. 10 Mr. McCubing
405. 10 DarkSharkMaster
405. 10 cubercubercc
405. 10 RyanC
405. 10 Ajju
405. 10 BestDragon27
405. 10 padddi
405. 10 julesland10
405. 10 KnightCuber
405. 10 mrslixtor
405. 10 cubing_addict
417. 9 hebscody
417. 9 cuberbutnotacuber
417. 9 memo_cubed
417. 9 123CuberOnYT
417. 9 Monkenitics
417. 9 Ich 73
417. 9 Gan11Cuber
417. 9 apollocube
425. 8 Cub3solver
425. 8 MatthewEllis
427. 7 BrodoTheDodo.
427. 7 IMCubing
427. 7 sCs
427. 7 lprince
431. 6 virginia
431. 6 RapsinSix
431. 6 RUDRA PATEL
431. 6 gauthamaravind
431. 6 V Achyuthan
431. 6 NiceCuber
431. 6 Astr4l
438. 5 Pika
438. 5 GamesUnlocked
440. 4 bh13
440. 4 f_roerick
440. 4 JKS
440. 4 Meisme
440. 4 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
440. 4 Hyperion
446. 3 arbivara
446. 3 Joshua smith the cuber
446. 3 Krökeldil
446. 3 Frank W
446. 3 Y cuber
446. 3 thelargeman2048
446. 3 AmericanBoy
446. 3 RubiksKing
446. 3 jkx9
446. 3 y perm 13
446. 3 squanbld


*Kilominx* (119)

1. 722 DGCubes
2. 654 BradenTheMagician
3. 635 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 279 jaysammey777
5. 239 Nuuk cuber
6. 234 drpfisherman
7. 219 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8. 209 agradess2
9. 192 Raymos Castillo
10. 151 YouCubing
11. 142 abunickabhi
12. 137 Torch
13. 133 Logan2017DAYR01
14. 127 2018AMSB02
15. 124 Lewis
16. 122 TheDubDubJr
17. 121 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
18. 105 sean_cut4
19. 100 thomas.sch
20. 99 MatsBergsten
21. 86 KrokosB
22. 84 PCCuber
23. 82 abhijat
24. 81 quing
25. 73 CB21
26. 72 Benyó
27. 69 the super cuber
28. 68 GenTheThief
28. 68 Rubika-37-021204
30. 65 dollarstorecubes
31. 64 Chris Van Der Brink
32. 63 cuberkid10
33. 62 NoahCubing
34. 56 Luke Garrett
35. 54 Mike Hughey
36. 51 VIBE_ZT
37. 49 Sub1Hour
38. 47 2019ECKE02
39. 45 Oxzowachi
40. 42 Ethanawoll
41. 41 el3ctr0CuberZZ
42. 40 Kit Clement
42. 40 glincons1
44. 39 owendonnelly
45. 36 Hargun02
45. 36 Antto Pitkänen
47. 33 jacob.cubing
48. 32 JChambers13
48. 32 Vlad Hordiienko
50. 31 DNF_Cuber
51. 30 Zeke Mackay
52. 29 Pfannkuchener
52. 29 CrispyCubing
54. 27 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
54. 27 Volcaniccubing
56. 26 Rafaello
56. 26 vishwasankarcubing
56. 26 David Reid
59. 23 Kael Hitchcock
60. 21 Boris McCoy
60. 21 Peter Preston
60. 21 proper
63. 19 Jocubing
63. 19 Carter Cubes
65. 18 Jacck
65. 18 BrianJ
67. 17 MrLunarWolf
67. 17 Paul.Mz
67. 17 Krökeldil
70. 16 OriginalUsername
70. 16 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
72. 15 sigalig
72. 15 FLS99
74. 14 oliver sitja sichel
74. 14 BenChristman1
74. 14 Li Xiang
74. 14 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
78. 13 InlandEmpireCuber
78. 13 cubercubercc
80. 12 Elf
80. 12 Pseudonym
80. 12 DistanceRunner25
83. 11 HawaiiLife745
83. 11 MLGCubez
83. 11 JoXCuber
83. 11 Hjerpower
87. 10 Jakub26
88. 9 Wilhelm
88. 9 leomannen
88. 9 JackPfeifer
88. 9 Ace19212
92. 8 Gnome
92. 8 Sean Hartman
92. 8 CubicOreo
92. 8 Magdamini
92. 8 HelloKIMKIM
97. 7 qwr
97. 7 Nater-Tater42
97. 7 Fisko
100. 6 WoowyBaby
100. 6 Dylan Swarts
100. 6 d2polld
100. 6 JKS
104. 5 Shadowjockey
104. 5 edd_dib
104. 5 Kacper Paweł Dworak
104. 5 ReaganCubes
108. 4 freshcuber.de
108. 4 sporteisvogel
108. 4 ScaryTurtle
108. 4 beaux_cuber
108. 4 simontiger
113. 3 Jami Viljanen
113. 3 Ianwubby
113. 3 CubiBubi
113. 3 linus.sch
113. 3 Ty Y.
113. 3 sCs
113. 3 AngeGabriel


*Mini Guildford* (145)

1. 664 ichcubegerne
2. 296 Benyó
3. 283 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4. 269 Luke Garrett
5. 244 Raymos Castillo
6. 215 OriginalUsername
7. 197 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8. 162 2018AMSB02
9. 148 BradenTheMagician
10. 136 Brendyn Dunagan
11. 129 KrokosB
12. 128 tJardigradHe
13. 119 the super cuber
14. 118 fun at the joy
15. 114 drpfisherman
16. 111 Li Xiang
17. 110 tommyo11
18. 109 CB21
19. 107 TheDubDubJr
20. 91 Antto Pitkänen
21. 90 DGCubes
22. 89 JChambers13
23. 87 jaysammey777
23. 87 sean_cut4
25. 85 Heewon Seo
26. 81 abhijat
26. 81 Nuuk cuber
28. 79 Torch
29. 74 Zeke Mackay
30. 72 YouCubing
31. 68 oliverpallo
31. 68 PCCuber
33. 67 abunickabhi
34. 65 michaelxfy
35. 64 Lim Hung
36. 63 cuberkid10
36. 63 quing
38. 58 sigalig
39. 54 dycocubix
40. 52 Pfannkuchener
40. 52 sporteisvogel
42. 51 Fisko
42. 51 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
44. 47 Ethanawoll
45. 46 MatsBergsten
45. 46 vishwasankarcubing
45. 46 Volcaniccubing
48. 44 Peter Preston
49. 43 White KB
49. 43 Vlad Hordiienko
51. 41 Hargun02
52. 38 Sub1Hour
53. 36 midnightcuberx
54. 34 MrLunarWolf
54. 34 Jakub26
56. 32 Boris McCoy
57. 29 Jacck
57. 29 MattP98
57. 29 Rollercoasterben 
60. 27 BenChristman1
60. 27 David Reid
60. 27 Grzegorz Chudzik
63. 26 Shadowjockey
63. 26 Rafaello
65. 24 FLS99
66. 22 Lewis
66. 22 Micah Morrison
66. 22 oliver sitja sichel
69. 21 John_NOTgood
70. 20 One Wheel
70. 20 riz3ndrr 
72. 19 HawaiiLife745
72. 19 TommyC
74. 18 ARandomCuber
74. 18 TipsterTrickster 
74. 18 2019ECKE02
74. 18 AndrewT99
74. 18 DistanceRunner25
79. 17 Sean Hartman
79. 17 proper
79. 17 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
82. 16 wearephamily1719
82. 16 SebastianCarrillo
82. 16 Jocubing
82. 16 oliver sherlock
82. 16 Kael Hitchcock
87. 15 Julio974
87. 15 MaksymilianMisiak
89. 14 Elf
89. 14 remopihel
89. 14 SonofRonan
89. 14 NoahCubing
89. 14 Oxzowachi
89. 14 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
89. 14 Pugalan Aravintan
96. 13 Chris Van Der Brink
96. 13 d2polld
96. 13 Cubeology
96. 13 Isaac Latta
96. 13 50ph14
96. 13 ReaganCubes
102. 12 vilkkuti25
102. 12 InlandEmpireCuber
102. 12 João Vinicius
102. 12 DLXCubing
102. 12 OriEy
102. 12 RiinaChan
102. 12 Dario Narbone
102. 12 beabernardes
110. 11 mihnea3000
110. 11 dollarstorecubes
110. 11 thomas.sch
110. 11 linus.sch
110. 11 Der Der
115. 10 RyuKagamine
115. 10 BraydenTheCuber
115. 10 chicagocuber
118. 9 TrueCuberOfficial
118. 9 EvanWright1
118. 9 JE Speed Cuber
121. 8 Mike Hughey
121. 8 Ricardo Zapata
121. 8 Sphericality
124. 7 Ontricus
124. 7 Brayden Gilland
124. 7 DNF_Cuber
127. 6 weatherman223
127. 6 goidlon
127. 6 Joe Archibald
127. 6 HippieCuber
127. 6 Jam88
127. 6 Thecubingcuber347
127. 6 Kacper Paweł Dworak
127. 6 cubercubercc
127. 6 owendonnelly
127. 6 lprince
127. 6 Benjamin Bø
138. 5 Rubika-37-021204
138. 5 sCs
138. 5 Simon31415
138. 5 Arachane
138. 5 LeviDaCuber
138. 5 simontiger
138. 5 palanthrum
138. 5 RestroomLad57


*Redi Cube* (93)

1. 710 DGCubes
2. 672 ichcubegerne
3. 662 BMcCl1


Spoiler



4. 435 Chris Van Der Brink
5. 261 2018AMSB02
6. 253 Raymos Castillo
7. 232 Jacck
8. 229 drpfisherman
9. 215 Rubika-37-021204
10. 188 Mike Hughey
11. 174 edd_dib
12. 122 2019ECKE02
13. 121 YouCubing
14. 116 theos
14. 116 Fisko
16. 114 dollarstorecubes
17. 105 abunickabhi
17. 105 Nuuk cuber
19. 91 VIBE_ZT
19. 91 vishwasankarcubing
21. 90 TheDubDubJr
22. 89 JChambers13
23. 82 Logan2017DAYR01
23. 82 CB21
25. 81 Sub1Hour
26. 79 jaysammey777
27. 74 cuberkid10
28. 72 Trig0n
28. 72 thomas.sch
30. 68 Heath Flick
31. 62 David Reid
32. 61 BradenTheMagician
33. 60 Vlad Hordiienko
34. 59 xyzzy
35. 57 OR cuber
36. 55 Rafaello
37. 45 Awder
37. 45 JoXCuber
37. 45 jacob.cubing
37. 45 Ethanawoll
41. 44 Harsha Paladugu
42. 40 the super cuber
42. 40 Zeke Mackay
42. 40 InlandEmpireCuber
45. 37 Lewis
45. 37 Hjerpower
47. 36 João Vinicius
48. 34 MichaelNielsen
48. 34 Li Xiang
50. 33 proper
50. 33 Kael Hitchcock
52. 31 OriginalUsername
52. 31 Simon31415
54. 30 Luke Garrett
55. 24 Kacper Paweł Dworak
56. 20 Sean Hartman
56. 20 ElephantCuber
58. 19 theit07
59. 18 sporteisvogel
59. 18 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
61. 17 Wilhelm
61. 17 leomannen
61. 17 Thom S.
64. 16 remopihel
64. 16 linus.sch
66. 14 BenChristman1
67. 13 AidanNoogie
67. 13 FLS99
69. 12 Kit Clement
69. 12 Jay Cubes
71. 11 MCuber
71. 11 jjjdragon31
71. 11 RestroomLad57
74. 10 bennettstouder
74. 10 Brayden Gilland
74. 10 cubercubercc
77. 9 asiahyoo1997
77. 9 Kano
77. 9 Nater-Tater42
80. 8 ARandomCuber
80. 8 RifleCat
80. 8 freshcuber.de
80. 8 U_Turn_Cuber
84. 7 Ianwubby
84. 7 MarsMarshall
86. 6 pizzacrust
86. 6 chicagocuber
88. 5 DLXCubing
88. 5 teehee_elan
90. 4 Shadowjockey
90. 4 sCs
90. 4 Bill Domiano
90. 4 RainbowsAndStuff


*Master Pyraminx* (66)

1. 692 DGCubes
2. 635 ichcubegerne
3. 349 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 335 Harsha Paladugu
5. 229 One Wheel
6. 216 Raymos Castillo
7. 214 2018AMSB02
8. 206 Mike Hughey
9. 177 drpfisherman
10. 170 Nuuk cuber
11. 163 abunickabhi
12. 129 YouCubing
13. 122 Lewis
14. 108 VIBE_ZT
15. 97 jaysammey777
15. 97 thomas.sch
17. 96 Chris Van Der Brink
18. 89 Benyó
19. 84 dollarstorecubes
20. 83 BradenTheMagician
21. 75 TheDubDubJr
22. 73 Peter Preston
22. 73 CB21
24. 72 Rubika-37-021204
25. 66 Kit Clement
26. 52 Zeke Mackay
27. 49 Simon31415
28. 46 jacob.cubing
29. 40 Rafaello
30. 36 the super cuber
31. 31 Ethanawoll
32. 29 freshcuber.de
33. 26 Fisko
34. 25 Li Xiang
35. 22 sporteisvogel
35. 22 quing
37. 21 Thecubingcuber347
38. 20 remopihel
38. 20 2019ECKE02
40. 19 Daniel Mullen
40. 19 David Reid
42. 16 Vlad Hordiienko
42. 16 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
42. 16 DistanceRunner25
45. 14 FLS99
46. 12 BenChristman1
46. 12 Heath Flick
46. 12 owendonnelly
49. 11 Sean Hartman
49. 11 fdh dnfed the solve
49. 11 Theopryminxking
52. 10 SilencedBumblebee
53. 9 RifleCat
53. 9 Pseudonym
53. 9 eef
56. 7 Julio974
56. 7 Zagros
58. 6 InlandEmpireCuber
58. 6 GTGil
58. 6 Kael Hitchcock
61. 5 Gnome
61. 5 Elf
61. 5 Rollercoasterben 
61. 5 U_Turn_Cuber
61. 5 Kacper Paweł Dworak
61. 5 sCs


*15 Puzzle* (83)

1. 526 Li Xiang
2. 487 ichcubegerne
3. 262 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4. 154 2018AMSB02
5. 119 Jacck
6. 113 YouCubing
7. 101 DGCubes
8. 96 quing
9. 85 drpfisherman
10. 76 TheDubDubJr
11. 71 jaysammey777
12. 61 abunickabhi
13. 59 the super cuber
14. 55 BradenTheMagician
15. 47 Zeke Mackay
16. 46 thelegendary08
17. 41 Pfannkuchener
17. 41 Raymos Castillo
17. 41 CB21
20. 37 thomas.sch
20. 37 Thecubingcuber347
22. 35 jacob.cubing
23. 32 Melvintnh327
24. 31 Awder
24. 31 N4C0
26. 30 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
27. 29 dycocubix
27. 29 freshcuber.de
27. 29 dollarstorecubes
30. 27 Ethanawoll
31. 26 Hargun02
31. 26 Trig0n
31. 26 Chris Van Der Brink
31. 26 Ben Whitmore
31. 26 Vlad Hordiienko
36. 25 Arachane
37. 24 Mike Hughey
38. 23 cuberswoop
39. 22 Rafaello
39. 22 linus.sch
41. 20 ImmolatedMarmoset
42. 18 FLS99
42. 18 David Reid
44. 17 dphdmn
44. 17 gottagitgud
44. 17 Θperm
47. 16 Hunter Eric Deardurff
48. 14 CubesN'StuffOfficial
49. 13 MattP98
49. 13 Brady
49. 13 Lava_Castle
52. 12 TommyC
52. 12 KrokosB
52. 12 RiinaChan
55. 11 MartinN13
55. 11 Shadowjockey
55. 11 BenChristman1
55. 11 2019ECKE02
59. 10 pizzacrust
59. 10 Master_Disaster
59. 10 Waffles
62. 9 Natanael
62. 9 sporteisvogel
62. 9 Lim Hung
62. 9 Caleb Rogers
66. 8 Sean Hartman
66. 8 calcuber1800
68. 7 Kacper Paweł Dworak
68. 7 DistanceRunner25
70. 6 Dream Cubing
70. 6 InlandEmpireCuber
72. 5 Wilhelm
72. 5 begiuli65
72. 5 kits_
72. 5 Tropical Cuber
76. 4 White KB
76. 4 Instance
76. 4 Jonascube
76. 4 sCs
76. 4 fdh dnfed the solve
76. 4 padddi
76. 4 Josiah Blomker
76. 4 Kael Hitchcock


*Speed Fewest Moves* (63)

1. 254 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2. 159 Jacck
3. 108 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 100 WoowyBaby
5. 88 jaysammey777
6. 84 abunickabhi
7. 81 Li Xiang
8. 70 CB21
9. 52 2018AMSB02
10. 50 TheDubDubJr
10. 50 V Achyuthan
12. 47 YouCubing
13. 46 myoder
14. 45 Benyó
15. 44 Triangles_are_cubers
16. 42 G2013
17. 41 Arachane
18. 35 sigalig
19. 34 Raymos Castillo
20. 33 David Reid
21. 28 Rubika-37-021204
22. 26 BenChristman1
22. 26 quing
22. 26 2019ECKE02
25. 25 remopihel
26. 24 prakhar_gupta
27. 22 White KB
27. 22 xtreme cuber2007
29. 21 DistanceRunner25
30. 20 Zeke Mackay
30. 20 abhijat
32. 19 Rollercoasterben 
33. 17 Shadowjockey
33. 17 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
33. 17 any name you wish
36. 16 MatsBergsten
37. 13 the super cuber
38. 12 TommyC
39. 11 Rafaello
39. 11 Volcaniccubing
39. 11 Kael Hitchcock
42. 10 Kit Clement
42. 10 Sean Hartman
42. 10 Jack314
42. 10 Delta Phi
46. 9 brad711
46. 9 Zagros
46. 9 PCCuber
46. 9 stefan.s.skesh
46. 9 duskden
46. 9 Simon31415
46. 9 TrueCuberOfficial
46. 9 cuberswoop
54. 8 mihnea3000
54. 8 [email protected]
54. 8 jackolas456
54. 8 Kacper Paweł Dworak
54. 8 hoalehuy
54. 8 Gan11Cuber
54. 8 Jay Cubes
54. 8 darrensaito
54. 8 arctan
54. 8 Kiwi_Cuber


*Mirror Blocks* (142)

1. 680 BradenTheMagician
2. 608 ichcubegerne
3. 198 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 157 Valken
5. 155 Raymos Castillo
6. 133 Nuuk cuber
7. 130 edd_dib
8. 105 YouCubing
9. 103 thomas.sch
10. 94 drpfisherman
11. 90 TheDubDubJr
12. 87 abunickabhi
12. 87 CB21
14. 86 Lewis
15. 74 the super cuber
16. 69 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
17. 67 2018AMSB02
17. 67 Rubika-37-021204
19. 64 MattP98
20. 63 Ethanawoll
21. 61 jaysammey777
22. 60 Zeke Mackay
23. 59 quing
24. 55 cuberkid10
25. 49 Volcaniccubing
26. 46 jkx9
27. 44 White KB
27. 44 Pfannkuchener
27. 44 JChambers13
30. 43 PCCuber
31. 40 Θperm
32. 39 Sub1Hour
33. 38 ReaganCubes
34. 37 joshsailscga
35. 35 Chris Van Der Brink
36. 32 Jacck
36. 32 FLS99
38. 29 Kacper Paweł Dworak
39. 28 cubeyinnit
40. 27 DUDECUBER
40. 27 MaksymilianMisiak
42. 26 InlandEmpireCuber
43. 25 myoder
44. 24 Li Xiang
45. 23 Mike Hughey
45. 23 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47. 22 memo_cubed
47. 22 GooesCuber
49. 20 abhijat
49. 20 David Reid
49. 20 I am not a noob
52. 19 Hjerpower
52. 19 Thecubingcuber347
52. 19 the dnf master
52. 19 cubercubercc
56. 18 JoXCuber
56. 18 Vlad Hordiienko
58. 17 vedroboev
58. 17 Antto Pitkänen
58. 17 Erikas Cimnickas
58. 17 Rykachu00
62. 15 remopihel
62. 15 grumble367
64. 14 Kai_Valdez
64. 14 Rafaello
64. 14 linus.sch
64. 14 Brouxt Force
64. 14 Melvintnh327
64. 14 Isaiah Scott
70. 13 Neb
70. 13 sean_cut4
70. 13 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
70. 13 Kael Hitchcock
74. 12 BenChristman1
74. 12 Der Der
74. 12 lross123
74. 12 Simon31415
74. 12 Macattack1502
74. 12 Glyr
74. 12 RAUNAK
81. 11 Master_Disaster
81. 11 Nater-Tater42
83. 10 freshcuber.de
83. 10 Harsha Paladugu
83. 10 Ace19212
83. 10 R0#@N107
83. 10 avodious
88. 9 Wilhelm
88. 9 feli.cubes
88. 9 redrubix2009
88. 9 Slwcuber
88. 9 Cubey_Tube
93. 8 kahvipelle123
93. 8 nms777
93. 8 Paul.Mz
93. 8 Impossible Cuber
93. 8 Fisko
93. 8 SUCubing
93. 8 johnandthecube
100. 7 Ski Catamount
100. 7 Ich_73
100. 7 SpeedyReedy
103. 6 sigalig
103. 6 Lumej
103. 6 LE CUBING
103. 6 Krökeldil
103. 6 beaux_cuber
103. 6 Gman.999
103. 6 DistanceRunner25
110. 5 Sean Hartman
110. 5 U_Turn_Cuber
110. 5 tommyo11
110. 5 2019ECKE02
110. 5 RUDRA PATEL
110. 5 SuperMarioGuy4
110. 5 Y cuber
110. 5 Ich 73
110. 5 BestDragon27
110. 5 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
110. 5 FB Cubing
110. 5 palanthrum
110. 5 wenzmen
123. 4 turtwig
123. 4 RifleCat
123. 4 MrLunarWolf
123. 4 sporteisvogel
123. 4 midnightcuberx
123. 4 Caleb Rogers
123. 4 sCs
123. 4 thelargeman2048
123. 4 RyanC
123. 4 JoannaCuber
123. 4 Ricardo Zapata
123. 4 lprince
123. 4 Cuberinacuber
123. 4 Joel binu
123. 4 GooseCuber
123. 4 simontiger
123. 4 Sphericality
123. 4 Kiwi_Cuber
123. 4 @slow cuber
123. 4 AlexmationsYT


*Curvy Copter* (27)

1. 346 DGCubes
2. 243 thomas.sch
3. 82 YouCubing


Spoiler



4. 80 drpfisherman
5. 60 Gnome
6. 58 jaysammey777
7. 55 2018AMSB02
8. 42 TheDubDubJr
9. 38 CB21
10. 37 abunickabhi
11. 36 Raymos Castillo
12. 35 VIBE_ZT
13. 32 Ethanawoll
14. 30 Li Xiang
15. 28 One Wheel
16. 25 David Reid
17. 20 Lewis
18. 17 TipsterTrickster 
19. 14 SonofRonan
20. 13 Mike Hughey
21. 11 Kit Clement
22. 9 Rafaello
23. 7 Jacck
23. 7 quing
23. 7 sCs
26. 6 MatsBergsten
26. 6 SpeedyOctahedron


*Face-Turning Octahedron* (54)

1. 675 cuberkid10
2. 548 Kit Clement
3. 500 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4. 435 Charles Jerome
5. 350 SpeedyOctahedron
6. 339 edd_dib
7. 316 vishwasankarcubing
8. 263 Peter Preston
9. 229 2018AMSB02
10. 194 drpfisherman
11. 167 kits_
12. 164 thomas.sch
13. 160 One Wheel
14. 137 Rubika-37-021204
15. 130 Raymos Castillo
16. 110 jaysammey777
17. 107 Skullush
18. 87 BradenTheMagician
19. 84 YouCubing
20. 82 TheDubDubJr
21. 80 ichcubegerne
22. 78 VIBE_ZT
23. 77 freshcuber.de
24. 71 HawaiiLife745
25. 70 Mike Hughey
26. 56 Chris Van Der Brink
27. 53 Tx789
28. 47 Sixstringcal
29. 46 DGCubes
30. 42 360cubed
31. 41 Jacck
32. 40 DNF_Cuber
33. 38 CB21
34. 37 glincons1
35. 36 Zeke Mackay
36. 33 Krökeldil
37. 31 David Reid
38. 27 Sub1Hour
38. 27 Zachary White
40. 26 Das Cubing
41. 23 emm011
42. 21 fun at the joy
43. 18 Ethanawoll
44. 17 papasmurf
45. 16 DistanceRunner25
46. 12 Lewis
46. 12 EvanCubes
48. 10 Li Xiang
49. 9 MCuber
50. 8 sigalig
50. 8 Logan2017DAYR01
52. 5 Sean Hartman
52. 5 sCs
52. 5 fdh dnfed the solve


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2022)

Here are the 2021 means for each event. To be listed in an event, you must have had at least five valid results (non dnfs). The results here are the mean of the best five results/averages during all of 2021.

*2x2x2* (315)

1. 0.94 Legomanz
2. 1.13 Charles Jerome
3. 1.19 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4. 1.31 Khairur Rachim
5. 1.32 OriginalUsername
6. 1.34 BrianJ
7. 1.47 leomannen
8. 1.51 asacuber
9. 1.60 ExultantCarn
10. 1.64 MichaelNielsen
11. 1.68 Vlad Hordiienko
12. 1.69 Luke Garrett
13. 1.72 Imran Rahman
14. 1.75 V Achyuthan
15. 1.77 darrensaito
16. 1.81 LukasDikic
16. 1.81 CubeCube
18. 1.85 Magdamini
19. 1.86 Haribo
20. 1.88 Rubadcar
21. 1.91 TipsterTrickster 
22. 1.94 NathanaelCubes
23. 1.95 turtwig
24. 2.00 TheDubDubJr
25. 2.05 sean_cut4
26. 2.05 ElyasCubing
27. 2.06 Brendyn Dunagan
28. 2.16 Waffles
29. 2.20 JChambers13
30. 2.21 Ty Y.
31. 2.23 asiahyoo1997
32. 2.25 BradyCubes08
33. 2.26 Zeke Mackay
34. 2.26 Sean Hartman
35. 2.28 JoXCuber
36. 2.33 Liam Wadek
37. 2.33 the super cuber
38. 2.34 Grzegorz Chudzik
39. 2.34 oliver sherlock
40. 2.34 KardTrickKid_YT
41. 2.36 BradenTheMagician
42. 2.40 NarenRameshB
43. 2.42 parkertrager
44. 2.43 DLXCubing
45. 2.43 Benyó
46. 2.47 tJardigradHe
47. 2.50 NoahCubing
48. 2.50 Rouxster
49. 2.51 Trig0n
49. 2.51 remopihel
51. 2.51 Micah Morrison
52. 2.53 cuberkid10
53. 2.53 Heewon Seo
54. 2.54 mihnea3000
55. 2.55 Boris McCoy
56. 2.57 Cale S
57. 2.58 wuque man 
58. 2.59 CubicOreo
59. 2.61 Dream Cubing
60. 2.61 Logan2017DAYR01
61. 2.64 dycocubix
61. 2.64 BraydenAdamsSolves
63. 2.64 thecubingwizard
63. 2.64 Mantas Urbanavicius
65. 2.65 Shaun Mack
66. 2.69 MrKuba600
67. 2.70 tyl3366
68. 2.70 Sjviray
69. 2.73 owendonnelly
70. 2.73 DGCubes
71. 2.75 SebastianCarrillo
72. 2.77 ichcubegerne
73. 2.79 jaysammey777
74. 2.81 G2013
75. 2.81 SpiFunTastic
76. 2.84 midnightcuberx
77. 2.84 Antto Pitkänen
78. 2.86 YouCubing
79. 2.87 TrueCuberOfficial
80. 2.87 Ontricus
81. 2.91 PratikKhannaSkewb
82. 2.93 Lim Hung
83. 2.94 abhijat
84. 2.95 the dnf master
85. 2.96 Toothcraver55
86. 2.97 agradess2
87. 2.97 BraydenTheCuber
88. 2.98 Oxzowachi
89. 2.99 BMcCl1
90. 3.00 KrokosB
91. 3.00 michaelxfy
92. 3.02 MartinN13
93. 3.03 sideedmain
94. 3.03 John_NOTgood
95. 3.06 MCuber
96. 3.08 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
97. 3.09 Rafaello
98. 3.09 bennettstouder
99. 3.09 Aleksandar Dukleski
100. 3.09 fun at the joy
101. 3.10 Sub1Hour
101. 3.10 DNF_Cuber
103. 3.11 Nuuk cuber
104. 3.13 Torch
105. 3.13 AndrewT99
106. 3.14 Triangles_are_cubers
107. 3.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
108. 3.17 Arachane
109. 3.19 Christopher Fandrich
110. 3.20 Shadowjockey
111. 3.21 Akshat Sehgal
112. 3.22 sigalig
113. 3.22 Jscuber
114. 3.22 Fisko
115. 3.27 VIBE_ZT
116. 3.30 dollarstorecubes
117. 3.36 FaLoL
118. 3.37 Dylan Swarts
119. 3.38 Ricardo Zapata
120. 3.40 VectorCubes
121. 3.40 Sphericality
122. 3.42 2017LAMB06
123. 3.42 wearephamily1719
124. 3.43 vishwasankarcubing
125. 3.43 quing
126. 3.47 jason3141
127. 3.48 TheCubingAddict980
128. 3.49 Harsha Paladugu
129. 3.50 arctan
130. 3.50 Peter Preston
131. 3.51 CubableYT
132. 3.53 WoowyBaby
132. 3.53 Manatee 10235
132. 3.53 João Vinicius
135. 3.54 xtreme cuber2007
136. 3.56 jihu1011
137. 3.57 2019ECKE02
138. 3.57 Fred Lang
139. 3.58 trangium
139. 3.58 Brady
141. 3.61 Jonah Jarvis
142. 3.65 Caleb Rogers
143. 3.66 sqAree
144. 3.68 Mattia Pasquini
145. 3.70 yijunleow
146. 3.71 Jami Viljanen
147. 3.71 JFCUBING
148. 3.73 Raymos Castillo
149. 3.76 TheEpicCuber
150. 3.76 jacob.cubing
151. 3.77 Chris Van Der Brink
152. 3.78 d2polld
153. 3.78 Theodor Nordstrand
154. 3.78 Cubing Forever
155. 3.86 mrsniffles01
156. 3.86 MaksymilianMisiak
157. 3.87 Josiah Blomker
158. 3.88 weatherman223
159. 3.90 Thecubingcuber347
160. 3.90 tommyo11
161. 3.90 Cuber2s
162. 3.92 abunickabhi
163. 3.92 DesertWolf
164. 3.92 PCCuber
165. 3.93 Parke187
166. 3.95 BenChristman1
167. 3.97 NoProblemCubing
168. 3.99 Ianwubby
169. 4.01 Utkarsh Ashar
170. 4.01 theit07
171. 4.01 50ph14
172. 4.03 Neb
173. 4.08 MattP98
174. 4.08 CodingCuber
175. 4.08 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
176. 4.09 seungju choi
177. 4.12 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
178. 4.15 CB21
179. 4.17 Brayden Gilland
179. 4.17 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
181. 4.20 Cooki348
182. 4.20 oliverpallo
183. 4.21 Rollercoasterben 
184. 4.27 Cubey_Tube
185. 4.32 Keenan Johnson
186. 4.33 Der Der
187. 4.34 Michael DeLaRosa
188. 4.37 Θperm
189. 4.40 drpfisherman
190. 4.42 NintendoCuber
191. 4.43 Loffy8
192. 4.44 xyzzy
193. 4.48 cubeyinnit
194. 4.48 DUDECUBER
195. 4.56 Volcaniccubing
196. 4.56 Li Xiang
197. 4.56 ARandomCuber
198. 4.57 begiuli65
199. 4.58 InlandEmpireCuber
200. 4.65 White KB
201. 4.65 John Benwell
202. 4.66 Josh Costello
203. 4.68 porkyp10
204. 4.68 edcuberrules8473
205. 4.71 2018AMSB02
206. 4.73 OR cuber
207. 4.75 vilkkuti25
208. 4.77 miguelrogenmoser
209. 4.81 Pugalan Aravintan
210. 4.83 Poketube6681
211. 4.87 teehee_elan
212. 4.90 breadears
213. 4.97 Bilbo7
214. 5.02 Ali161102
215. 5.04 Gnome
216. 5.06 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
217. 5.12 BlueAcidball
218. 5.13 CaptainCuber
219. 5.13 bobak
220. 5.17 Melvintnh327
221. 5.19 RyanSoh
222. 5.25 pizzacrust
223. 5.27 brad711
224. 5.30 dylpickle123780
225. 5.33 johnandthecube
226. 5.34 Skewb_Cube
227. 5.34 qwr
228. 5.37 cubesolver7
229. 5.38 HippieCuber
230. 5.42 ITZME
231. 5.43 anna4f
232. 5.46 cuberswoop
233. 5.47 Lewis
234. 5.47 Aerocuber
235. 5.49 LittleLumos
236. 5.50 Simon31415
237. 5.56 MrLunarWolf
238. 5.59 Jakub26
239. 5.63 HKspeed.com
240. 5.63 RainbowsAndStuff
241. 5.77 nevinscph
242. 5.83 swankfukinc
243. 5.87 Pfannkuchener
244. 5.88 Jonascube
245. 5.88 Meisme
246. 5.90 Ethanawoll
247. 5.94 PikachuPlayz_MC
248. 6.01 SentsuiJack2403
249. 6.04 Ace19212
250. 6.05 Y cuber
251. 6.06 soggy_bred
252. 6.06 theos
253. 6.07 ImmolatedMarmoset
254. 6.08 Poorcuber09
255. 6.11 feli.cubes
256. 6.17 SonofRonan
257. 6.25 jkx9
258. 6.27 Mike Hughey
259. 6.34 superkitkat106
260. 6.37 SUCubing
261. 6.38 filmip
262. 6.42 MarkA64
263. 6.43 ican97
264. 6.43 nico_german_cuber
265. 6.51 DynaXT
266. 6.55 Scrambled
267. 6.62 Master_Disaster
268. 6.66 hydynn
269. 6.74 linus.sch
270. 6.83 virginia
271. 6.84 Jrg
272. 6.94 calcuber1800
273. 6.98 UnknownCanvas
274. 7.21 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
275. 7.31 cubingmom2
276. 7.37 melexi
277. 7.48 One Wheel
278. 7.50 GooseCuber
279. 7.50 KellanB
280. 7.53 123tacocat321
281. 7.56 Kano
282. 7.57 Rubika-37-021204
283. 7.58 pb_cuber
284. 7.62 Kurukuru
285. 7.64 sporteisvogel
286. 7.82 Travelingyoyokid
286. 7.82 aamiel
288. 7.83 dnguyen2204
289. 7.95 memo_cubed
290. 8.19 freshcuber.de
291. 8.26 thomas.sch
291. 8.26 myoder
293. 8.47 chancet4488
294. 8.49 BerSerKer
295. 8.70 Sellerie11
296. 8.84 hebscody
297. 9.40 Taleag
298. 9.45 Ben Hunter
299. 9.72 Jacck
300. 10.29 GooesCuber
301. 10.31 KP-20359
302. 10.64 beaux_cuber
303. 10.94 arbivara
304. 11.03 Waiz
305. 11.82 Joel binu
306. 11.90 Ultimatecuber0814
307. 12.70 MatsBergsten
308. 13.20 Curtis
309. 13.81 Mr Cuber
310. 13.83 flyingk
311. 14.50 RaFperm
312. 15.75 Future
313. 17.08 lross123
314. 18.08 Nash171
315. 18.63 Krökeldil


*3x3x3* (422)

1. 5.67 Luke Garrett
2. 6.66 BrianJ
3. 6.70 LukasDikic


Spoiler



4. 6.82 CubeCube
5. 6.82 OriginalUsername
6. 6.87 asiahyoo1997
7. 6.94 Khairur Rachim
8. 7.02 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
9. 7.13 thembldlord
10. 7.14 MLGCubez
11. 7.16 Mantas Urbanavicius
12. 7.28 Micah Morrison
13. 7.30 Brendyn Dunagan
14. 7.31 gottagitgud
15. 7.31 Legomanz
16. 7.36 Toothcraver55
17. 7.36 Ty Y.
18. 7.36 tJardigradHe
19. 7.50 Charles Jerome
20. 7.55 Zeke Mackay
21. 7.67 Shaun Mack
22. 7.73 NathanaelCubes
23. 7.74 thecubingwizard
24. 7.76 Heewon Seo
25. 7.78 darrensaito
26. 7.80 ExultantCarn
27. 7.82 MichaelNielsen
28. 7.87 wuque man 
29. 7.89 Adam Chodyniecki
30. 7.96 Jonah Jarvis
31. 8.00 NoahCubing
32. 8.01 riz3ndrr 
33. 8.02 Lim Hung
34. 8.06 JChambers13
35. 8.09 cuberkid10
36. 8.09 dycocubix
37. 8.11 Jscuber
38. 8.16 parkertrager
39. 8.16 Dream Cubing
40. 8.17 Manatee 10235
41. 8.19 DLXCubing
41. 8.19 Skewb_Cube
43. 8.27 KardTrickKid_YT
44. 8.29 branson_lau
45. 8.29 turtwig
46. 8.31 PratikKhannaSkewb
47. 8.35 V Achyuthan
48. 8.35 Magdamini
48. 8.35 Aleksandar Dukleski
50. 8.36 Rubadcar
51. 8.40 David ep
52. 8.50 BradenTheMagician
53. 8.50 FishyIshy
54. 8.52 asacuber
55. 8.53 Cale S
56. 8.55 mihnea3000
56. 8.55 2017LAMB06
58. 8.57 AidanNoogie
59. 8.58 Haribo
60. 8.63 sean_cut4
61. 8.66 vishwasankarcubing
62. 8.68 Oxzowachi
63. 8.69 fun at the joy
64. 8.69 BraydenAdamsSolves
65. 8.72 BradyCubes08
66. 8.73 ichcubegerne
67. 8.76 Sean Hartman
68. 8.77 Kylegadj
69. 8.82 Petro Leum
70. 8.83 Shadowjockey
71. 8.85 BraydenTheCuber
72. 8.88 Vlad Hordiienko
73. 8.91 KrokosB
74. 8.91 Christopher Fandrich
75. 8.97 abhijat
76. 9.02 Benyó
77. 9.04 Liam Wadek
78. 9.04 qaz
79. 9.04 Sjviray
80. 9.05 MTOBEIYF
81. 9.07 G2013
82. 9.16 MatthewEllis
83. 9.19 jaysammey777
84. 9.21 dollarstorecubes
84. 9.21 agradess2
86. 9.22 the super cuber
87. 9.22 DGCubes
88. 9.23 remopihel
89. 9.23 GenTheThief
90. 9.24 TipsterTrickster 
91. 9.27 yijunleow
92. 9.30 Logan2017DAYR01
93. 9.32 michaelxfy
94. 9.40 FaLoL
95. 9.44 mrsniffles01
96. 9.44 BMcCl1
97. 9.49 Nutybaconator
98. 9.50 ElyasCubing
99. 9.51 Camerone Chin
100. 9.53 Ontricus
101. 9.59 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
102. 9.61 xtreme cuber2007
103. 9.62 Keenan Johnson
104. 9.62 leomannen
105. 9.64 TheDubDubJr
106. 9.66 NarenRameshB
107. 9.66 Boris McCoy
108. 9.69 sideedmain
109. 9.74 MCuber
110. 9.77 jihu1011
111. 9.79 miguelrogenmoser
112. 9.80 sigalig
113. 9.82 Valken
114. 9.82 MrKuba600
115. 9.83 Harsha Paladugu
116. 9.85 Torch
117. 9.86 Davoda_IV
118. 9.87 Rouxster
119. 9.88 tommyo11
120. 9.90 Coinman_
121. 9.91 didiask
122. 9.93 MartinN13
123. 9.98 scrubizilla
124. 9.99 Marcus Siu
125. 10.00 VJW
126. 10.09 wearephamily1719
127. 10.19 Brady
128. 10.19 Arachane
129. 10.24 DhruvA
130. 10.25 JoXCuber
131. 10.27 YouCubing
132. 10.29 nico_german_cuber
133. 10.36 John_NOTgood
134. 10.39 Imran Rahman
135. 10.44 quing
136. 10.48 midnightcuberx
137. 10.55 apollocube
138. 10.58 20luky3
139. 10.58 oliver sitja sichel
140. 10.59 d2polld
141. 10.73 the dnf master
142. 10.74 abunickabhi
143. 10.74 Grzegorz Chudzik
144. 10.78 tyl3366
145. 10.81 vedroboev
146. 10.85 Parke187
147. 10.86 Rafaello
147. 10.86 PCCuber
149. 10.98 Neb
150. 10.98 Cooki348
151. 11.00 Fred Lang
152. 11.02 VectorCubes
153. 11.03 GTGil
154. 11.04 Raymos Castillo
155. 11.08 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
156. 11.08 Antto Pitkänen
157. 11.09 Scrambled
158. 11.16 Keroma12
159. 11.16 MasterIcePanda
160. 11.21 João Vinicius
161. 11.21 xyzzy
162. 11.24 trangium
163. 11.25 MattP98
164. 11.26 Nuuk cuber
165. 11.27 lumes2121
166. 11.37 theit07
167. 11.39 TheCubingAddict980
168. 11.40 CubicOreo
169. 11.41 MaksymilianMisiak
170. 11.47 TrueCuberOfficial
171. 11.51 Fisko
172. 11.53 2019ECKE02
173. 11.54 Sub1Hour
174. 11.54 weatherman223
175. 11.57 Julio974
176. 11.64 Kacper Jędrzejuk
177. 11.64 Rollercoasterben 
178. 11.71 Utkarsh Ashar
179. 11.74 Dylan Swarts
180. 11.75 ARandomCuber
181. 11.78 owendonnelly
182. 11.80 Cubey_Tube
183. 11.80 CodingCuber
184. 11.81 Trig0n
185. 11.83 Mattia Pasquini
186. 11.83 bennettstouder
187. 11.84 ArthropodJim
188. 11.92 Michael DeLaRosa
189. 11.95 Mai Hy
190. 11.99 brad711
191. 12.00 CubableYT
192. 12.01 Brayden Gilland
193. 12.04 ican97
194. 12.08 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
195. 12.08 IndianCuber729
196. 12.15 RedstoneTim
197. 12.17 pizzacrust
198. 12.23 Chris Van Der Brink
199. 12.28 chancet4488
200. 12.28 oliverpallo
201. 12.29 KingCanyon
202. 12.36 JFCUBING
203. 12.37 Peter Preston
204. 12.40 sqAree
205. 12.41 SpiFunTastic
206. 12.50 Emir Yusuf
207. 12.55 Ricardo Zapata
208. 12.57 breadears
209. 12.63 pjk
210. 12.64 2018AMSB02
211. 12.65 NoProblemCubing
212. 12.70 Akshat Sehgal
213. 12.73 SirVivor
214. 12.74 revaldoah
215. 12.75 AndrewT99
216. 12.78 Jami Viljanen
217. 12.79 Josh Costello
218. 12.82 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
219. 12.91 drpfisherman
220. 12.96 porkyp10
221. 12.97 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
222. 13.02 Winfaza
223. 13.09 SpeedyOctahedron
224. 13.17 bh13
225. 13.23 Ianwubby
226. 13.24 DesertWolf
227. 13.25 NintendoCuber
228. 13.27 TheEpicCuber
229. 13.31 Natemophi
230. 13.32 jacob.cubing
231. 13.32 Josiah Blomker
232. 13.33 jake.levine
233. 13.35 seungju choi
234. 13.36 Ali161102
235. 13.50 Waffles
236. 13.53 edd_dib
237. 13.54 rubik2005
238. 13.59 Triangles_are_cubers
239. 13.60 JoannaCuber
240. 13.73 begiuli65
241. 13.75 鄧南英
242. 13.77 RainbowsAndStuff
243. 13.78 Der Der
244. 13.78 CB21
245. 13.78 DUDECUBER
246. 13.82 Cuber2s
247. 13.83 hyperbannanas
248. 13.90 Ghost Cuber 
249. 13.94 nevinscph
250. 13.98 HKspeed.com
251. 13.98 Theodor Nordstrand
252. 14.01 50ph14
253. 14.16 Delta Phi
254. 14.19 Lvl9001Wizard
255. 14.23 teehee_elan
256. 14.24 HD Truong Giang
257. 14.27 dnguyen2204
258. 14.29 thatkid
259. 14.37 White KB
260. 14.38 ImmolatedMarmoset
261. 14.39 VIBE_ZT
262. 14.40 Aerocuber
263. 14.41 Loffy8
264. 14.46 Caleb Ashley
265. 14.46 Pfannkuchener
266. 14.50 CaptainCuber
267. 14.63 SentsuiJack2403
268. 14.64 Bilbo7
269. 14.66 Volcaniccubing
270. 14.68 DNF_Cuber
271. 14.69 WoowyBaby
272. 14.73 Gan11Cuber
273. 14.78 vilkkuti25
274. 14.81 InlandEmpireCuber
275. 14.82 jkx9
276. 14.87 BlueAcidball
277. 15.02 MarkA64
278. 15.02 John Benwell
279. 15.10 LittleLumos
280. 15.15 Sphericality
281. 15.24 topppits
282. 15.26 OR cuber
283. 15.31 HippieCuber
284. 15.39 Thecubingcuber347
285. 15.44 RyanSoh
286. 15.45 BenChristman1
287. 15.50 Θperm
288. 15.51 Meisme
289. 15.54 Cozy
290. 15.55 johnandthecube
291. 15.64 duckyisepic
292. 15.77 [email protected]sibi
293. 15.78 Cubing Forever
294. 15.87 dylpickle123780
295. 15.87 Li Xiang
296. 15.96 Petri Krzywacki
297. 15.98 cubesolver7
298. 16.03 CubeRed
299. 16.55 willian_pessoa
300. 16.59 Lupus3141
301. 16.63 Habsen
301. 16.63 ITZME
303. 16.65 CFOP INC
304. 16.76 PikachuPlayz_MC
305. 16.78 SonofRonan
306. 16.79 joshsailscga
307. 16.80 arctan
308. 16.97 feli.cubes
309. 17.11 Simon31415
310. 17.31 swankfukinc
311. 17.35 anna4f
312. 17.39 cuber_knight
313. 17.57 Master_Disaster
314. 17.74 CreationUniverse
315. 17.81 soggy_bred
316. 17.99 Poketube6681
317. 18.06 calotret
318. 18.20 GAN CUBER
319. 18.25 bgcatfan
320. 18.28 UnknownCanvas
321. 18.41 Jakub26
322. 18.47 Moreno van Rooijen
323. 18.54 pb_cuber
324. 18.56 MuaazCubes
325. 18.57 Jonascube
326. 18.66 myoder
327. 18.70 Lewis
328. 18.80 Ethanawoll
329. 18.95 LukasCubes
330. 19.24 Myanmarcuberzwe
331. 19.69 filmip
332. 19.71 huypendragon
333. 19.78 Mike Hughey
334. 19.82 Sellerie11
335. 19.84 Poorcuber09
336. 19.90 padddi
337. 19.94 Rusty05
338. 19.99 Lux
339. 20.00 virginia
340. 20.00 Jrg
341. 20.07 Isaiah Scott
342. 20.11 theos
343. 20.13 A Perm
344. 20.25 sCs
345. 20.27 Gregsimo84
346. 20.37 123tacocat321
347. 20.48 DavEz
348. 20.66 cuberswoop
349. 20.68 M.Sikandar
350. 20.78 sporteisvogel
351. 20.91 Caleb Rogers
352. 20.97 Gam3sy Guy
353. 21.37 One Wheel
354. 21.58 KellanB
355. 21.66 zakikaz
356. 21.77 BerSerKer
357. 21.77 Pugalan Aravintan
358. 21.97 Ninja208
359. 22.11 bulkocuber
360. 22.18 MrLunarWolf
361. 22.19 hydynn
362. 22.19 cuberbutnotacuber
363. 22.19 melexi
364. 22.20 Neatcubing
365. 22.49 DynaXT
366. 22.55 superkitkat106
367. 22.71 squanbld
368. 22.73 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
369. 22.84 SUCubing
370. 23.90 Kai_Valdez
371. 23.91 Travelingyoyokid
372. 24.00 cubeyinnit
373. 24.20 GooseCuber
374. 24.34 DodusNet
375. 24.35 J perm
376. 24.44 freshcuber.de
377. 24.56 Rubika-37-021204
378. 24.57 edcuberrules8473
379. 24.78 linus.sch
380. 24.85 mattboeren
381. 25.17 Ace19212
382. 25.36 Flow 3x3
383. 25.50 qwr
384. 26.04 UPCHAN
385. 26.56 cubingmom2
386. 27.07 beaux_cuber
387. 27.70 KP-20359
388. 27.85 aamiel
389. 27.90 RaFperm
390. 29.11 flyingk
391. 29.23 Jacck
392. 29.26 Future
393. 30.25 Melvintnh327
394. 30.62 bobak
395. 31.06 hebscody
396. 31.36 GT8590
397. 31.96 lross123
398. 32.01 Impossible Cuber
399. 32.63 BestDragon27
400. 32.67 arbivara
401. 32.80 thomas.sch
402. 33.63 MatsBergsten
403. 34.01 memo_cubed
404. 34.64 GooesCuber
405. 35.09 Kathy218
406. 35.21 Bryan4305
407. 35.30 krish_p
408. 35.31 Nash171
409. 36.14 Krökeldil
410. 36.50 Mr Cuber
411. 38.29 Justplayingwithx
412. 39.21 Ben Hunter
413. 39.42 RAUNAK
414. 39.65 Joel binu
415. 40.51 Samajor
416. 41.18 Kano
417. 41.67 Ultimatecuber0814
418. 47.06 Iza_the_cuber
419. 51.01 awh
420. 51.17 JailtonMendes
421. 57.40 Curtis
422. 1:41.96 Isaiah Blomker


*4x4x4* (237)

1. 27.83 cuberkid10
2. 28.05 asiahyoo1997
3. 28.75 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4. 29.19 Khairur Rachim
5. 29.71 Heewon Seo
6. 30.01 Micah Morrison
7. 30.11 OriginalUsername
8. 30.54 Luke Garrett
9. 30.67 MLGCubez
10. 30.84 thecubingwizard
11. 31.01 Mantas Urbanavicius
12. 31.36 Dream Cubing
13. 31.44 BrianJ
14. 31.72 darrensaito
15. 32.50 vishwasankarcubing
16. 32.63 G2013
17. 32.64 Manatee 10235
18. 32.85 Brendyn Dunagan
19. 32.90 JChambers13
20. 33.21 wuque man 
21. 33.73 Charles Jerome
22. 33.78 FaLoL
23. 34.14 Shadowjockey
24. 34.29 Haribo
25. 34.45 mihnea3000
26. 34.74 Benyó
27. 34.82 Sean Hartman
28. 34.89 parkertrager
29. 34.93 Jonah Jarvis
30. 35.03 MCuber
31. 35.16 JoXCuber
32. 35.24 MrKuba600
33. 35.33 abhijat
34. 35.45 ichcubegerne
35. 35.80 BradenTheMagician
36. 35.86 Lim Hung
37. 35.93 Sjviray
38. 36.00 fun at the joy
39. 36.34 michaelxfy
40. 37.08 Torch
41. 37.12 NoahCubing
42. 37.53 mrsniffles01
43. 37.68 Rubadcar
44. 37.74 the super cuber
45. 38.26 Jscuber
46. 38.30 Marcus Siu
47. 38.47 Cale S
48. 38.53 agradess2
49. 38.55 dollarstorecubes
50. 38.59 turtwig
51. 38.77 Oxzowachi
52. 38.88 sean_cut4
53. 38.92 DGCubes
54. 39.14 sigalig
55. 39.22 DLXCubing
56. 39.32 TheDubDubJr
57. 39.34 Ty Y.
58. 39.39 20luky3
59. 39.55 Zeke Mackay
60. 39.68 jaysammey777
61. 39.69 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
62. 39.76 Aleksandar Dukleski
63. 39.89 MartinN13
64. 40.00 PratikKhannaSkewb
65. 40.12 KrokosB
66. 40.22 leomannen
67. 40.38 Logan2017DAYR01
68. 40.63 qaz
69. 40.68 João Vinicius
70. 40.90 Raymos Castillo
71. 41.06 Liam Wadek
72. 41.14 YouCubing
73. 41.17 Boris McCoy
74. 41.18 remopihel
75. 41.64 John_NOTgood
76. 42.09 CubicOreo
77. 42.45 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
78. 42.51 Ricardo Zapata
79. 42.56 BraydenAdamsSolves
80. 42.62 Keenan Johnson
81. 43.08 abunickabhi
82. 43.12 Michael DeLaRosa
83. 43.32 wearephamily1719
84. 43.34 BMcCl1
85. 43.41 nico_german_cuber
86. 43.50 NathanaelCubes
87. 43.89 jake.levine
88. 43.95 xyzzy
89. 44.12 quing
90. 44.52 Ontricus
91. 44.54 Neb
92. 44.84 MaksymilianMisiak
93. 44.86 Sub1Hour
94. 45.12 tommyo11
95. 45.21 nevinscph
96. 45.51 Harsha Paladugu
97. 45.53 Dylan Swarts
98. 45.71 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
99. 45.87 VJW
100. 46.08 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
101. 46.14 Antto Pitkänen
102. 46.25 ArthropodJim
103. 46.58 jacob.cubing
104. 46.63 CB21
105. 46.83 Emir Yusuf
106. 46.93 KardTrickKid_YT
107. 47.12 MattP98
108. 47.22 bennettstouder
109. 47.47 Vlad Hordiienko
110. 47.69 TheEpicCuber
111. 48.06 2019ECKE02
112. 48.09 midnightcuberx
113. 48.10 Rollercoasterben 
114. 48.49 drpfisherman
115. 48.50 Cooki348
116. 48.55 sqAree
117. 48.74 Parke187
118. 48.83 pizzacrust
119. 48.87 Arachane
120. 49.02 thatkid
121. 49.29 Imran Rahman
122. 49.47 Keroma12
123. 49.69 Nuuk cuber
124. 49.75 Skewb_Cube
125. 50.33 Fisko
126. 50.53 Ianwubby
127. 50.63 DesertWolf
128. 50.81 2018AMSB02
129. 51.11 theit07
130. 51.39 breadears
131. 51.39 V Achyuthan
132. 52.01 edd_dib
133. 52.05 Peter Preston
134. 52.19 Winfaza
135. 52.28 LittleLumos
136. 52.32 LukasDikic
137. 52.42 ican97
138. 52.52 Chris Van Der Brink
139. 52.94 lumes2121
140. 52.98 John Benwell
141. 53.09 PCCuber
142. 53.64 weatherman223
143. 53.69 swankfukinc
144. 54.19 VIBE_ZT
145. 54.94 SpeedyOctahedron
146. 55.08 d2polld
147. 55.09 Triangles_are_cubers
148. 55.71 Ali161102
149. 55.85 revaldoah
150. 55.90 Loffy8
151. 55.93 pjk
152. 56.16 owendonnelly
153. 56.36 Utkarsh Ashar
154. 56.67 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
155. 56.86 Waffles
156. 57.17 Bilbo7
157. 57.20 the dnf master
158. 57.21 CaptainCuber
159. 57.54 Kacper Jędrzejuk
160. 57.56 NintendoCuber
161. 57.58 brad711
162. 57.59 porkyp10
163. 57.70 SonofRonan
164. 57.88 chancet4488
165. 58.05 Grzegorz Chudzik
166. 58.18 HKspeed.com
167. 58.32 FishyIshy
168. 58.37 Cubey_Tube
169. 58.87 Pfannkuchener
170. 59.05 teehee_elan
171. 59.44 Der Der
172. 59.63 dylpickle123780
173. 59.65 Sphericality
174. 59.69 UnknownCanvas
175. 59.79 CodingCuber
176. 1:00.14 Josiah Blomker
177. 1:00.95 DNF_Cuber
178. 1:02.06 InlandEmpireCuber
179. 1:02.11 vilkkuti25
180. 1:02.53 Li Xiang
181. 1:04.36 xtreme cuber2007
182. 1:04.41 NoProblemCubing
183. 1:04.76 Volcaniccubing
184. 1:06.10 BlueAcidball
185. 1:06.16 johnandthecube
186. 1:06.25 TheCubingAddict980
187. 1:06.31 Ethanawoll
188. 1:07.16 White KB
189. 1:07.30 OR cuber
190. 1:08.58 Petri Krzywacki
191. 1:08.72 Θperm
192. 1:08.88 DUDECUBER
193. 1:09.55 seungju choi
194. 1:10.02 One Wheel
195. 1:12.22 soggy_bred
196. 1:12.94 Jakub26
197. 1:13.98 melexi
198. 1:14.34 Lewis
199. 1:14.44 Poorcuber09
200. 1:15.11 Meisme
201. 1:17.27 theos
202. 1:17.49 Thecubingcuber347
203. 1:17.58 Jrg
204. 1:18.56 miguelrogenmoser
205. 1:21.88 HippieCuber
206. 1:22.02 Mike Hughey
207. 1:22.98 Sellerie11
208. 1:28.28 freshcuber.de
209. 1:29.69 myoder
210. 1:29.75 Kurukuru
211. 1:29.76 Rubika-37-021204
212. 1:30.40 TrueCuberOfficial
213. 1:31.30 sporteisvogel
214. 1:31.94 MrLunarWolf
215. 1:33.47 linus.sch
216. 1:34.85 Poketube6681
217. 1:37.22 thomas.sch
218. 1:38.79 Jacck
219. 1:40.92 pb_cuber
220. 1:41.38 dnguyen2204
221. 1:43.82 KP-20359
222. 1:44.08 Cozy
223. 1:44.45 MarkA64
224. 1:44.82 SentsuiJack2403
225. 1:45.48 SUCubing
226. 1:45.59 jkx9
227. 1:45.95 RaFperm
228. 1:46.92 anna4f
229. 1:48.07 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
230. 1:51.88 virginia
231. 1:55.10 cubeyinnit
232. 1:56.29 123tacocat321
233. 1:59.27 MatsBergsten
234. 2:00.36 KellanB
235. 2:14.73 Jonascube
236. 2:25.57 Melvintnh327
237. 4:40.59 Ultimatecuber0814


*5x5x5* (164)

1. 48.47 asiahyoo1997
2. 53.87 tJardigradHe
3. 54.07 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4. 55.72 OriginalUsername
5. 55.74 Lim Hung
6. 56.08 MLGCubez
7. 57.45 cuberkid10
8. 58.21 Sean Hartman
9. 59.03 vishwasankarcubing
10. 1:00.41 Benyó
11. 1:00.95 ichcubegerne
12. 1:01.12 Khairur Rachim
13. 1:01.44 FaLoL
14. 1:01.92 Micah Morrison
15. 1:02.28 Heewon Seo
16. 1:02.39 darrensaito
17. 1:02.58 Mantas Urbanavicius
18. 1:02.83 Shadowjockey
19. 1:03.75 BrianJ
20. 1:03.93 Luke Garrett
21. 1:04.54 JoXCuber
22. 1:05.09 JChambers13
23. 1:05.14 michaelxfy
24. 1:05.47 mrsniffles01
25. 1:05.75 turtwig
26. 1:06.53 fun at the joy
27. 1:06.78 abhijat
28. 1:06.82 Jscuber
29. 1:07.54 AidanNoogie
30. 1:08.16 Brendyn Dunagan
31. 1:08.52 Jonah Jarvis
32. 1:08.85 wuque man 
33. 1:09.40 the super cuber
34. 1:11.01 MrKuba600
35. 1:11.27 TheDubDubJr
36. 1:11.42 sigalig
37. 1:11.58 agradess2
38. 1:11.62 KrokosB
39. 1:11.67 Torch
40. 1:11.76 Raymos Castillo
41. 1:12.29 MartinN13
42. 1:12.96 mihnea3000
43. 1:13.40 João Vinicius
44. 1:16.09 jaysammey777
45. 1:16.26 DGCubes
46. 1:16.57 BradenTheMagician
47. 1:16.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
48. 1:17.16 dollarstorecubes
49. 1:18.10 NoahCubing
50. 1:18.38 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
51. 1:18.42 Keroma12
52. 1:18.75 sean_cut4
53. 1:19.00 nevinscph
54. 1:19.37 MCuber
55. 1:19.58 Liam Wadek
56. 1:19.80 jake.levine
57. 1:19.85 CubicOreo
58. 1:20.21 abunickabhi
59. 1:20.38 xyzzy
60. 1:20.70 Sub1Hour
61. 1:21.01 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
62. 1:21.98 YouCubing
63. 1:23.25 VJW
64. 1:23.40 drpfisherman
65. 1:24.01 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
66. 1:24.31 MaksymilianMisiak
67. 1:24.52 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
68. 1:24.79 quing
69. 1:25.19 jacob.cubing
70. 1:26.17 nico_german_cuber
71. 1:26.36 CB21
72. 1:26.82 Nuuk cuber
73. 1:27.28 BMcCl1
74. 1:27.62 Keenan Johnson
75. 1:27.73 leomannen
76. 1:27.84 Ricardo Zapata
77. 1:28.27 Ontricus
78. 1:29.31 Rollercoasterben 
79. 1:29.53 colegemuth
80. 1:30.40 Chris Van Der Brink
81. 1:30.94 Sjviray
82. 1:31.12 MattP98
83. 1:31.27 20luky3
84. 1:32.97 NathanaelCubes
85. 1:35.14 vedroboev
86. 1:36.04 Dylan Swarts
87. 1:36.50 2019ECKE02
88. 1:36.61 TheEpicCuber
89. 1:36.70 Bilbo7
90. 1:36.86 John_NOTgood
91. 1:36.87 2018AMSB02
92. 1:37.26 tommyo11
93. 1:37.55 Ianwubby
94. 1:38.15 thatkid
95. 1:39.66 Fisko
96. 1:39.91 Pfannkuchener
97. 1:40.21 Antto Pitkänen
98. 1:40.37 dylpickle123780
99. 1:40.76 breadears
100. 1:42.82 sqAree
101. 1:43.12 Peter Preston
102. 1:43.31 CaptainCuber
103. 1:44.23 melexi
104. 1:45.49 Cooki348
105. 1:45.72 LittleLumos
106. 1:48.73 Grzegorz Chudzik
107. 1:49.76 SonofRonan
108. 1:50.56 edd_dib
109. 1:50.79 Sphericality
110. 1:51.90 theit07
111. 1:51.91 John Benwell
112. 1:52.20 VIBE_ZT
113. 1:54.16 NintendoCuber
114. 1:54.54 Ali161102
115. 1:54.96 Utkarsh Ashar
116. 1:55.68 brad711
117. 1:58.09 Lewis
118. 1:58.23 TheCubingAddict980
119. 1:59.95 Ethanawoll
120. 2:00.04 bennettstouder
121. 2:00.24 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
122. 2:02.76 Volcaniccubing
123. 2:03.19 Loffy8
124. 2:03.20 Cubey_Tube
125. 2:03.41 InlandEmpireCuber
126. 2:04.78 HKspeed.com
127. 2:08.02 One Wheel
128. 2:08.80 Waffles
129. 2:08.94 midnightcuberx
130. 2:13.48 johnandthecube
131. 2:14.01 d2polld
132. 2:14.49 Der Der
133. 2:15.87 Jrg
134. 2:16.83 Kacper Jędrzejuk
135. 2:17.67 FishyIshy
136. 2:18.03 theos
137. 2:20.20 revaldoah
138. 2:20.54 filmip
139. 2:22.08 Li Xiang
140. 2:22.62 Lux
141. 2:23.79 Rubika-37-021204
142. 2:24.13 Θperm
143. 2:25.44 Mike Hughey
144. 2:27.38 White KB
145. 2:31.80 MrLunarWolf
146. 2:34.20 miguelrogenmoser
147. 2:34.64 Petri Krzywacki
148. 2:35.42 sporteisvogel
149. 2:39.95 Josiah Blomker
150. 2:41.33 Jacck
151. 2:43.30 PCCuber
152. 2:43.75 thomas.sch
153. 2:47.08 linus.sch
154. 2:50.83 OR cuber
155. 2:54.60 David Reid
156. 3:02.20 Jakub26
157. 3:03.58 myoder
158. 3:04.18 freshcuber.de
159. 3:06.73 KP-20359
160. 3:26.32 RaFperm
161. 3:28.61 Sellerie11
162. 3:41.77 MatsBergsten
163. 4:05.52 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
164. 10:39.29 Ultimatecuber0814


*6x6x6* (78)

1. 1:36.97 Dream Cubing
2. 1:40.97 Lim Hung
3. 1:45.02 Benyó


Spoiler



4. 1:46.58 tJardigradHe
5. 1:49.01 cuberkid10
6. 1:49.13 ichcubegerne
7. 1:51.91 OriginalUsername
8. 1:54.22 FaLoL
9. 1:55.65 MLGCubez
10. 1:55.96 michaelxfy
11. 1:59.27 Shadowjockey
12. 2:00.08 JoXCuber
13. 2:00.46 the super cuber
14. 2:02.93 TheDubDubJr
15. 2:03.94 mrsniffles01
16. 2:07.01 agradess2
17. 2:08.70 fun at the joy
18. 2:09.52 Keroma12
19. 2:09.93 sigalig
20. 2:09.99 Heewon Seo
21. 2:13.32 Luke Garrett
22. 2:14.39 LwBigcubes
23. 2:14.93 nevinscph
24. 2:16.67 turtwig
25. 2:16.96 Torch
26. 2:17.09 Liam Wadek
27. 2:18.07 João Vinicius
28. 2:18.80 xyzzy
29. 2:19.65 Raymos Castillo
30. 2:22.74 drpfisherman
31. 2:24.18 YouCubing
32. 2:27.30 jaysammey777
33. 2:28.72 CB21
34. 2:31.14 MartinN13
35. 2:31.67 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
36. 2:33.92 jake.levine
36. 2:33.92 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
38. 2:35.82 Sub1Hour
39. 2:35.83 BradenTheMagician
40. 2:39.82 sean_cut4
41. 2:40.95 abunickabhi
42. 2:45.93 DGCubes
43. 2:47.10 MattP98
44. 2:50.16 melexi
45. 2:51.40 quing
46. 2:55.67 Nuuk cuber
47. 3:07.24 Peter Preston
48. 3:09.39 Pfannkuchener
49. 3:17.87 Ianwubby
50. 3:21.50 TheEpicCuber
51. 3:22.83 LittleLumos
52. 3:23.74 2018AMSB02
53. 3:25.86 2019ECKE02
54. 3:30.29 tommyo11
55. 3:30.76 Sphericality
56. 3:33.50 Ali161102
57. 3:38.66 One Wheel
58. 3:39.74 CaptainCuber
59. 3:41.24 Ethanawoll
60. 3:43.77 sqAree
61. 4:04.55 Jrg
62. 4:10.86 Lewis
63. 4:19.07 theos
64. 4:32.43 filmip
65. 4:33.07 White KB
66. 4:37.16 Rubika-37-021204
67. 4:40.52 Volcaniccubing
68. 4:43.80 Li Xiang
69. 4:47.54 Cubey_Tube
70. 4:47.74 Jacck
71. 4:56.01 sporteisvogel
72. 4:58.84 thomas.sch
73. 4:59.33 Cooki348
74. 5:36.84 David Reid
75. 5:50.00 KP-20359
76. 5:53.28 MrLunarWolf
77. 6:26.28 freshcuber.de
78. 7:04.28 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7* (51)

1. 2:12.38 Dream Cubing
2. 2:14.40 Lim Hung
3. 2:33.57 Benyó


Spoiler



4. 2:40.43 ichcubegerne
5. 2:50.45 FaLoL
6. 2:54.40 OriginalUsername
7. 2:55.76 MLGCubez
8. 2:57.57 TheDubDubJr
9. 2:59.41 michaelxfy
10. 3:01.76 Shadowjockey
11. 3:06.20 JoXCuber
12. 3:09.31 the super cuber
13. 3:09.36 Torch
14. 3:13.34 agradess2
15. 3:20.87 Keroma12
16. 3:23.09 drpfisherman
17. 3:23.81 Liam Wadek
18. 3:24.68 turtwig
19. 3:25.11 sigalig
20. 3:26.17 nevinscph
21. 3:31.23 CB21
22. 3:34.08 YouCubing
23. 3:41.68 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
24. 3:47.00 João Vinicius
25. 3:48.09 Sub1Hour
26. 3:49.06 Raymos Castillo
27. 4:02.74 melexi
28. 4:04.03 Aleksandar Dukleski
29. 4:04.63 quing
30. 4:06.29 DGCubes
31. 4:10.42 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
32. 4:27.62 sean_cut4
33. 4:33.76 abunickabhi
34. 4:40.23 Nuuk cuber
35. 4:46.24 Ianwubby
36. 4:52.71 Pfannkuchener
37. 5:11.06 LittleLumos
38. 5:26.98 2018AMSB02
39. 5:49.68 One Wheel
40. 6:09.58 Jrg
41. 6:35.41 Lewis
42. 6:50.86 Rubika-37-021204
43. 7:11.73 Jacck
44. 7:13.12 theos
45. 7:18.30 nico_german_cuber
46. 7:24.33 Li Xiang
47. 7:28.72 thomas.sch
48. 7:36.81 sporteisvogel
49. 8:50.70 David Reid
50. 9:19.79 KP-20359
51. 9:47.80 freshcuber.de


*2x2x2 blindfolded* (88)

1. 3.24 Khairur Rachim
2. 3.41 Legomanz
3. 3.74 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4. 4.05 OriginalUsername
5. 4.20 BrianJ
6. 4.22 asacuber
7. 4.56 ExultantCarn
8. 4.82 MLGCubez
9. 5.01 leomannen
10. 5.47 turtwig
11. 5.48 sean_cut4
12. 5.59 dycocubix
13. 5.90 Luke Garrett
14. 5.97 TheDubDubJr
15. 6.03 jaysammey777
16. 6.26 JoXCuber
17. 6.38 Vlad Hordiienko
18. 6.77 BradenTheMagician
19. 6.82 TrueCuberOfficial
20. 7.08 ichcubegerne
21. 7.63 Benyó
22. 7.87 Ty Y.
23. 7.95 Brendyn Dunagan
24. 8.03 G2013
25. 8.37 sigalig
26. 8.37 TipsterTrickster 
27. 8.86 Trig0n
28. 9.68 the super cuber
29. 9.80 darrensaito
30. 9.99 Dream Cubing
31. 10.10 midnightcuberx
32. 10.19 seungju choi
33. 10.45 agradess2
34. 10.46 NathanaelCubes
35. 10.50 Grzegorz Chudzik
36. 10.62 Sean Hartman
37. 10.68 Waffles
38. 11.32 abunickabhi
39. 11.69 fun at the joy
40. 12.60 sqAree
41. 12.71 Li Xiang
42. 12.99 MartinN13
43. 13.78 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
44. 14.65 JChambers13
45. 15.46 2019ECKE02
46. 15.74 Lim Hung
47. 16.11 Torch
48. 16.45 YouCubing
49. 16.86 MattP98
50. 17.53 nevinscph
51. 18.72 Arachane
52. 18.86 DGCubes
53. 19.73 tommyo11
54. 20.27 MatsBergsten
55. 20.73 Mike Hughey
56. 21.42 Sphericality
57. 21.67 michaelxfy
58. 21.88 Fisko
59. 22.22 openseas
60. 22.61 LittleLumos
61. 23.00 Jakub26
62. 24.58 Nuuk cuber
63. 25.24 Raymos Castillo
64. 25.78 2018AMSB02
65. 27.35 John Benwell
66. 28.19 PCCuber
67. 28.67 Cooki348
68. 28.69 CB21
69. 29.65 Antto Pitkänen
70. 30.46 theos
71. 31.02 Jacck
72. 31.15 filmip
72. 31.15 quing
74. 33.77 Ricardo Zapata
75. 38.31 drpfisherman
76. 41.71 Der Der
77. 44.49 thomas.sch
78. 47.65 White KB
79. 47.76 Pfannkuchener
80. 48.67 Delta Phi
81. 58.26 Ethanawoll
82. 59.29 Volcaniccubing
83. 1:00.05 Cubey_Tube
84. 1:01.49 RyanSoh
85. 1:07.95 sporteisvogel
86. 1:44.50 RaFperm
87. 1:53.18 BlueAcidball
88. 1:55.82 linus.sch


*3x3x3 blindfolded* (76)

1. 16.19 sigalig
2. 16.46 PokeCubes
3. 18.02 G2013


Spoiler



4. 21.02 鄧南英
5. 22.84 tommyo11
6. 22.99 seungju choi
7. 23.82 ican97
8. 25.06 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9. 27.63 Keroma12
10. 30.24 the super cuber
11. 30.29 abunickabhi
12. 31.22 sqAree
13. 33.68 Dylan Swarts
14. 36.08 NathanaelCubes
15. 37.22 willian_pessoa
16. 38.59 openseas
17. 39.09 Bilbo7
18. 39.44 2019ECKE02
19. 40.31 Micah Morrison
20. 40.92 Brendan Bakker
21. 41.60 Benyó
22. 41.63 JChambers13
23. 41.68 MLGCubez
24. 45.21 MattP98
25. 47.11 Jakub26
26. 50.91 fun at the joy
27. 50.97 MaksymilianMisiak
28. 51.82 Lim Hung
29. 52.86 revaldoah
30. 53.34 YouCubing
31. 53.73 nevinscph
32. 56.15 Khairur Rachim
33. 57.05 Ali161102
34. 58.75 jaysammey777
35. 1:03.34 AndrewT99
36. 1:04.83 Torch
37. 1:06.42 MatsBergsten
38. 1:10.38 thatkid
39. 1:19.49 Arachane
40. 1:20.00 LittleLumos
41. 1:25.21 squanbld
42. 1:31.01 Logan2017DAYR01
43. 1:32.32 DesertWolf
44. 1:32.47 filmip
45. 1:35.57 DGCubes
46. 1:40.43 Cooki348
47. 1:41.45 2018AMSB02
48. 1:42.87 BradenTheMagician
49. 1:43.37 michaelxfy
50. 1:43.42 Dream Cubing
51. 1:43.95 Habsen
52. 1:44.05 TheDubDubJr
53. 1:48.17 d2polld
54. 1:49.91 midnightcuberx
55. 1:50.35 Sphericality
56. 1:56.15 Mike Hughey
57. 2:02.39 Raymos Castillo
58. 2:06.61 brad711
59. 2:10.82 Pfannkuchener
60. 2:10.98 Vlad Hordiienko
61. 2:11.47 Der Der
62. 2:12.95 Jacck
63. 2:30.03 agradess2
64. 2:31.26 Ricardo Zapata
65. 2:38.22 CB21
66. 2:39.44 theos
67. 2:49.75 Li Xiang
68. 3:04.05 PCCuber
69. 3:04.36 quing
70. 3:04.70 RyanSoh
71. 3:41.16 Waffles
72. 3:57.84 anna4f
73. 4:13.01 thomas.sch
74. 4:31.45 drpfisherman
75. 5:33.13 sporteisvogel
76. 6:43.81 freshcuber.de


*4x4x4 blindfolded* (20)

1. 1:32.00 sigalig
2. 2:01.56 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3. 2:29.10 Bilbo7


Spoiler



4. 2:48.59 the super cuber
5. 3:09.83 Keroma12
6. 3:10.80 abunickabhi
7. 3:45.82 seungju choi
8. 3:52.20 nevinscph
9. 4:37.85 thatkid
10. 4:59.92 openseas
11. 5:06.88 2019ECKE02
12. 5:30.58 LittleLumos
13. 6:03.02 MatsBergsten
14. 6:07.16 jaysammey777
15. 7:10.29 Jacck
16. 9:48.45 theos
17. 10:43.87 2018AMSB02
18. 12:33.62 filmip
19. 15:44.01 CB21
20. 16:05.82 Raymos Castillo


*5x5x5 blindfolded* (8)

1. 3:14.99 sigalig
2. 4:34.20 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3. 7:46.60 the super cuber


Spoiler



4. 8:06.34 nevinscph
5. 10:45.10 thatkid
6. 12:39.67 LittleLumos
7. 13:16.04 MatsBergsten
8. 14:25.02 Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded* (3)

1. 19:44.40 nevinscph
2. 31:56.43 Jacck
3. 33:23.42 MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded* (1)

1. 35:19.81 nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* (20)

1. 49.20 sigalig
2. 26.80 Keroma12
3. 16.00 willian_pessoa


Spoiler



4. 14.60 Dylan Swarts
5. 12.40 nevinscph
6. 11.40 Ali161102
7. 10.00 2019ECKE02
8. 6.60 Habsen
9. 6.20 MatsBergsten
9. 6.20 TrueCuberOfficial
11. 6.00 Jacck
12. 5.80 the super cuber
13. 5.00 2018AMSB02
14. 4.40 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
15. 4.20 Arachane
16. 4.00 seungju choi
17. 3.20 midnightcuberx
18. 2.80 abunickabhi
19. 2.40 revaldoah
20. 1.80 thomas.sch


*3x3x3 one-handed* (222)

1. 10.10 Luke Garrett
2. 10.33 Khairur Rachim
3. 10.42 branson_lau


Spoiler



4. 10.49 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5. 10.84 Petro Leum
6. 10.86 riz3ndrr 
7. 11.29 OriginalUsername
8. 11.40 BrianJ
9. 11.57 Elo13
10. 12.11 tJardigradHe
11. 12.35 asiahyoo1997
12. 12.36 NathanaelCubes
13. 12.36 CubeCube
14. 12.38 parkertrager
15. 12.41 MLGCubez
16. 12.59 Mantas Urbanavicius
17. 12.63 darrensaito
18. 12.65 2017LAMB06
19. 12.79 Charles Jerome
20. 12.99 Shaun Mack
21. 13.12 GenTheThief
22. 13.19 Legomanz
23. 13.21 PratikKhannaSkewb
24. 13.49 Dream Cubing
25. 13.86 asacuber
26. 13.86 ichcubegerne
27. 13.94 turtwig
28. 13.98 Jscuber
29. 14.36 Lim Hung
30. 14.63 mihnea3000
31. 14.71 MTOBEIYF
32. 14.78 wuque man 
33. 14.85 Micah Morrison
34. 14.94 the super cuber
35. 15.21 Brendyn Dunagan
36. 15.42 thecubingwizard
37. 15.47 midnightcuberx
38. 15.53 Sean Hartman
39. 15.54 Harsha Paladugu
40. 15.61 sean_cut4
41. 15.78 dycocubix
42. 15.86 leomannen
43. 15.91 vishwasankarcubing
44. 16.00 MrKuba600
45. 16.04 Vlad Hordiienko
46. 16.06 CubicOreo
47. 16.07 DLXCubing
48. 16.10 cuberkid10
49. 16.21 jihu1011
50. 16.23 michaelxfy
51. 16.39 V Achyuthan
52. 16.48 Oxzowachi
53. 16.51 BradenTheMagician
54. 16.53 Rouxster
55. 16.56 MCuber
56. 16.59 JChambers13
57. 16.64 apollocube
58. 16.77 Zeke Mackay
59. 16.85 G2013
60. 17.01 abunickabhi
61. 17.05 Aleksandar Dukleski
62. 17.15 fun at the joy
63. 17.64 dollarstorecubes
64. 17.68 DGCubes
65. 17.71 Heewon Seo
66. 17.73 LukasDikic
67. 17.78 Rubadcar
68. 17.79 xyzzy
69. 17.83 FaLoL
70. 17.90 KrokosB
71. 18.07 MartinN13
72. 18.12 Torch
73. 18.32 JoXCuber
74. 18.34 Benyó
75. 18.42 Logan2017DAYR01
76. 18.52 YouCubing
77. 18.70 TheDubDubJr
78. 18.78 Arachane
79. 18.89 jaysammey777
80. 19.01 Antto Pitkänen
81. 19.10 nico_german_cuber
82. 19.16 BraydenTheCuber
83. 19.18 Boris McCoy
84. 19.20 João Vinicius
85. 19.29 agradess2
86. 19.31 Ontricus
87. 19.39 sigalig
88. 19.42 Shadowjockey
89. 19.48 Nutybaconator
90. 19.53 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
91. 19.69 ARandomCuber
92. 19.76 PCCuber
93. 19.96 Cale S
94. 20.11 Utkarsh Ashar
95. 20.36 revaldoah
96. 20.45 remopihel
97. 20.53 sqAree
98. 20.68 Manatee 10235
99. 20.70 wearephamily1719
100. 20.80 Grzegorz Chudzik
101. 20.84 Parke187
102. 21.00 Liam Wadek
103. 21.16 ican97
104. 21.27 yijunleow
105. 21.27 mrsniffles01
106. 21.69 Sjviray
107. 21.88 quing
108. 21.89 Ricardo Zapata
109. 22.01 edd_dib
110. 22.03 drpfisherman
111. 22.35 Trig0n
112. 22.59 2019ECKE02
113. 22.61 vedroboev
114. 22.61 Sub1Hour
115. 22.66 Brady
116. 22.68 abhijat
117. 22.68 NoProblemCubing
118. 22.80 John_NOTgood
119. 22.85 brad711
120. 22.88 xtreme cuber2007
121. 22.98 BMcCl1
122. 23.06 weatherman223
123. 23.07 MattP98
124. 23.14 Fisko
125. 23.21 trangium
126. 23.23 2018AMSB02
127. 23.38 d2polld
128. 23.40 MaksymilianMisiak
129. 23.41 Davoda_IV
130. 23.44 VJW
131. 23.83 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
132. 23.85 the dnf master
133. 23.87 MasterIcePanda
134. 23.97 Triangles_are_cubers
135. 24.00 Raymos Castillo
136. 24.13 Winfaza
137. 24.70 Nuuk cuber
138. 24.77 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
139. 25.00 Cooki348
140. 25.18 Peter Preston
141. 25.22 tommyo11
142. 25.49 Dylan Swarts
143. 26.20 nevinscph
144. 26.25 DNF_Cuber
145. 26.57 Meisme
146. 26.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
147. 27.04 TheEpicCuber
148. 27.07 breadears
149. 27.50 Waffles
150. 27.66 ImmolatedMarmoset
151. 27.78 VIBE_ZT
152. 27.85 Cubey_Tube
153. 27.97 RyanSoh
154. 27.98 seungju choi
155. 28.19 Thecubingcuber347
156. 28.28 Keroma12
157. 28.34 Chris Van Der Brink
158. 28.51 Volcaniccubing
159. 28.57 Sphericality
160. 28.69 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
161. 28.69 miguelrogenmoser
162. 29.04 TheCubingAddict980
163. 29.24 teehee_elan
164. 29.58 InlandEmpireCuber
165. 29.92 chancet4488
166. 30.14 LittleLumos
167. 30.30 pizzacrust
168. 30.55 VectorCubes
169. 30.63 SirVivor
170. 30.78 鄧南英
171. 31.11 Bilbo7
172. 31.26 BlueAcidball
173. 31.48 CubableYT
174. 31.63 White KB
175. 31.63 WoowyBaby
176. 31.65 theit07
177. 31.70 HKspeed.com
178. 31.82 Pfannkuchener
179. 31.97 Loffy8
180. 31.98 bennettstouder
181. 32.63 porkyp10
182. 32.92 OR cuber
183. 33.50 Ali161102
184. 33.84 Ethanawoll
185. 34.75 freshcuber.de
186. 35.13 Li Xiang
187. 35.56 CB21
188. 36.08 filmip
189. 36.15 NintendoCuber
190. 37.06 JFCUBING
191. 37.59 Cubing Forever
192. 38.22 Mike Hughey
193. 38.92 Der Der
194. 40.95 LukasCubes
195. 42.45 Jakub26
196. 43.37 calotret
197. 43.49 DUDECUBER
198. 43.73 jkx9
199. 43.95 One Wheel
200. 44.08 sporteisvogel
201. 44.61 Simon31415
202. 47.62 Jonascube
203. 51.15 HippieCuber
204. 51.23 pb_cuber
205. 51.24 bgcatfan
206. 51.68 Jacck
207. 51.72 Josiah Blomker
208. 55.34 Rubika-37-021204
209. 55.48 mattboeren
210. 56.41 linus.sch
211. 58.10 feli.cubes
212. 58.54 DynaXT
213. 58.98 MrLunarWolf
214. 59.23 myoder
215. 59.79 theos
216. 1:02.73 thomas.sch
217. 1:03.35 SUCubing
218. 1:11.92 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
219. 1:14.78 KellanB
220. 1:21.42 Mr Cuber
221. 1:21.74 cubeyinnit
222. 1:37.85 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet* (7)

1. 24.38 Lim Hung
2. 30.21 OriginalUsername
3. 36.52 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 41.31 Torch
5. 1:10.45 YouCubing
6. 1:25.51 One Wheel
7. 1:33.39 Li Xiang


*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (26)

1. 30.62 fun at the joy
2. 30.73 jaysammey777
3. 32.31 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 38.94 Torch
5. 39.53 TheDubDubJr
6. 42.48 DGCubes
7. 42.88 CB21
8. 43.03 Nuuk cuber
9. 44.65 abhijat
10. 45.57 BradenTheMagician
11. 52.86 Arachane
12. 54.28 YouCubing
13. 55.67 darrensaito
14. 58.50 Raymos Castillo
15. 1:00.44 abunickabhi
16. 1:01.11 openseas
17. 1:05.88 2018AMSB02
18. 1:06.41 John_NOTgood
19. 1:08.34 theit07
20. 1:12.09 drpfisherman
21. 1:22.17 theos
22. 1:22.62 CaptainCuber
23. 1:26.92 Jacck
24. 1:31.56 MatsBergsten
25. 1:47.18 Li Xiang
26. 1:57.51 David Reid


*3x3x3 Fewest moves* (12)

1. 22.13 Jack314
2. 22.20 Cale S
3. 26.06 trangium


Spoiler



4. 26.47 V Achyuthan
5. 27.47 Benyó
6. 28.20 jaysammey777
7. 29.07 SpeedCubeReview
8. 30.60 Jacck
9. 30.87 theos
10. 33.00 RyanSoh
11. 47.33 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12. 51.47 abunickabhi


*2-3-4 Relay* (141)

1. 38.14 Khairur Rachim
2. 38.51 Luke Garrett
3. 38.76 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4. 39.98 tJardigradHe
5. 40.37 MLGCubez
6. 40.58 OriginalUsername
7. 41.40 Heewon Seo
8. 42.06 darrensaito
9. 43.02 Micah Morrison
10. 43.65 BrianJ
11. 44.16 Dream Cubing
12. 44.57 Jonah Jarvis
13. 46.37 Mantas Urbanavicius
14. 46.66 ichcubegerne
15. 46.83 fun at the joy
16. 47.25 turtwig
17. 47.56 Benyó
18. 47.71 Lim Hung
19. 47.88 BradenTheMagician
20. 49.34 michaelxfy
21. 49.82 Sjviray
22. 50.78 vishwasankarcubing
23. 50.88 sigalig
24. 50.93 abhijat
25. 51.04 Torch
26. 51.10 Shadowjockey
27. 51.64 DGCubes
28. 52.35 KrokosB
29. 52.42 sean_cut4
30. 52.49 dollarstorecubes
31. 52.71 MCuber
32. 52.81 the super cuber
33. 53.39 Brendyn Dunagan
34. 54.66 agradess2
35. 55.33 TheDubDubJr
36. 56.11 abunickabhi
37. 56.57 Aleksandar Dukleski
38. 57.15 jaysammey777
39. 57.23 DLXCubing
40. 57.60 MartinN13
41. 58.81 wearephamily1719
42. 58.99 Antto Pitkänen
43. 59.06 BMcCl1
44. 59.92 Ontricus
45. 1:00.19 NathanaelCubes
46. 1:00.38 leomannen
47. 1:00.46 Raymos Castillo
48. 1:00.52 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
49. 1:02.34 John_NOTgood
50. 1:02.66 YouCubing
51. 1:02.73 midnightcuberx
52. 1:04.41 tommyo11
53. 1:04.52 João Vinicius
54. 1:04.68 Vlad Hordiienko
55. 1:05.11 nico_german_cuber
56. 1:06.18 Nuuk cuber
57. 1:06.69 nevinscph
58. 1:07.47 quing
59. 1:07.48 Sub1Hour
60. 1:07.70 drpfisherman
61. 1:07.99 Rollercoasterben 
62. 1:08.22 CB21
63. 1:08.24 LukasDikic
64. 1:08.49 Cooki348
65. 1:08.81 Peter Preston
66. 1:08.92 Chris Van Der Brink
67. 1:09.09 Arachane
68. 1:10.43 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
69. 1:10.49 Fisko
70. 1:10.83 PCCuber
71. 1:11.07 Utkarsh Ashar
72. 1:11.83 sqAree
73. 1:11.90 d2polld
74. 1:12.12 TheEpicCuber
75. 1:12.41 theit07
76. 1:12.53 2019ECKE02
77. 1:13.07 Grzegorz Chudzik
78. 1:13.78 owendonnelly
79. 1:16.20 LittleLumos
80. 1:16.22 breadears
81. 1:16.26 Kacper Jędrzejuk
82. 1:16.76 Waffles
83. 1:18.07 weatherman223
84. 1:18.21 VIBE_ZT
85. 1:18.45 2018AMSB02
86. 1:18.47 CaptainCuber
87. 1:18.73 Loffy8
88. 1:18.79 Cubey_Tube
89. 1:19.55 InlandEmpireCuber
90. 1:21.51 teehee_elan
91. 1:21.51 vilkkuti25
92. 1:21.71 Triangles_are_cubers
93. 1:22.53 Ali161102
94. 1:23.43 OriEy
95. 1:24.50 Josiah Blomker
96. 1:25.01 Der Der
97. 1:25.54 Pfannkuchener
98. 1:28.95 Li Xiang
99. 1:29.62 White KB
100. 1:34.65 OR cuber
101. 1:34.70 Ethanawoll
102. 1:34.86 DUDECUBER
103. 1:35.54 DNF_Cuber
104. 1:36.63 Θperm
105. 1:37.31 Meisme
106. 1:38.44 BlueAcidball
107. 1:39.86 Lewis
108. 1:41.65 Volcaniccubing
109. 1:41.71 xtreme cuber2007
110. 1:41.76 Jakub26
111. 1:42.35 Jrg
112. 1:43.80 chancet4488
113. 1:45.60 theos
114. 1:46.15 HippieCuber
115. 1:46.91 miguelrogenmoser
116. 1:47.03 Thecubingcuber347
117. 1:48.23 One Wheel
118. 1:48.75 Poorcuber09
119. 1:50.13 melexi
120. 1:51.53 Mike Hughey
121. 1:54.87 cuberswoop
122. 1:55.98 MrLunarWolf
123. 2:01.02 myoder
124. 2:01.64 Sellerie11
125. 2:09.05 linus.sch
126. 2:12.05 Rubika-37-021204
127. 2:17.29 sporteisvogel
128. 2:18.37 pb_cuber
129. 2:18.52 jkx9
130. 2:20.50 Jacck
131. 2:22.59 KellanB
132. 2:22.66 123tacocat321
133. 2:23.47 SUCubing
134. 2:30.78 thomas.sch
135. 2:32.44 Jonascube
136. 2:35.89 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
137. 2:40.09 cubeyinnit
138. 2:42.42 RaFperm
139. 2:49.19 MatsBergsten
140. 2:59.56 GooseCuber
141. 5:25.49 Ultimatecuber0814


*2-3-4-5 Relay* (94)

1. 1:38.80 cuberkid10
2. 1:41.05 MLGCubez
3. 1:41.93 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4. 1:45.13 Dream Cubing
5. 1:46.14 Luke Garrett
6. 1:46.66 OriginalUsername
7. 1:47.15 Khairur Rachim
8. 1:47.98 Lim Hung
9. 1:50.44 Benyó
10. 1:50.82 ichcubegerne
11. 1:51.22 Heewon Seo
12. 1:51.95 darrensaito
13. 1:55.32 fun at the joy
14. 1:56.99 Jonah Jarvis
15. 2:00.11 michaelxfy
16. 2:00.82 Shadowjockey
17. 2:03.30 abhijat
18. 2:04.20 Torch
19. 2:05.50 turtwig
20. 2:05.63 sigalig
21. 2:07.15 the super cuber
22. 2:07.29 BradenTheMagician
23. 2:09.21 agradess2
24. 2:11.79 KrokosB
25. 2:13.18 TheDubDubJr
26. 2:13.90 DGCubes
27. 2:14.54 dollarstorecubes
28. 2:16.53 sean_cut4
29. 2:16.99 Raymos Castillo
30. 2:17.40 jaysammey777
31. 2:19.42 Aleksandar Dukleski
32. 2:20.03 abunickabhi
33. 2:21.04 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
34. 2:23.67 nevinscph
35. 2:26.34 BMcCl1
36. 2:27.51 João Vinicius
37. 2:30.11 drpfisherman
38. 2:30.34 YouCubing
39. 2:36.56 quing
40. 2:39.34 John_NOTgood
41. 2:40.02 CB21
42. 2:40.47 Nuuk cuber
43. 2:42.00 tommyo11
44. 2:47.16 Rollercoasterben 
45. 2:47.53 Antto Pitkänen
46. 2:51.33 Sub1Hour
47. 2:53.14 Cooki348
48. 2:54.40 breadears
49. 3:00.95 2018AMSB02
50. 3:03.19 Peter Preston
51. 3:04.69 sqAree
52. 3:05.42 Fisko
53. 3:06.20 LittleLumos
54. 3:07.36 CaptainCuber
55. 3:08.24 Pfannkuchener
56. 3:11.13 theit07
57. 3:14.34 Grzegorz Chudzik
58. 3:16.27 Utkarsh Ashar
59. 3:23.78 Vlad Hordiienko
60. 3:25.19 midnightcuberx
61. 3:28.50 TheEpicCuber
62. 3:30.18 Cubey_Tube
63. 3:30.79 Waffles
64. 3:33.43 d2polld
65. 3:35.38 Ethanawoll
66. 3:39.94 melexi
67. 3:41.57 Loffy8
68. 3:48.57 Lewis
69. 3:50.31 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70. 3:50.39 Der Der
71. 3:51.35 Volcaniccubing
72. 3:54.81 White KB
73. 3:56.43 Josiah Blomker
74. 3:58.90 Li Xiang
75. 3:59.02 One Wheel
76. 4:06.63 Jrg
77. 4:10.09 PCCuber
78. 4:15.72 theos
79. 4:17.95 Θperm
80. 4:22.93 Mike Hughey
81. 4:35.35 OR cuber
82. 4:46.25 MrLunarWolf
83. 4:53.92 Rubika-37-021204
84. 4:55.10 miguelrogenmoser
85. 5:00.29 David Reid
86. 5:10.32 thomas.sch
87. 5:11.59 sporteisvogel
88. 5:14.97 Jacck
89. 5:15.26 linus.sch
90. 5:25.25 myoder
91. 6:28.37 RaFperm
92. 6:38.47 MatsBergsten
93. 7:33.07 cubeyinnit
94. 19:39.00 Ultimatecuber0814


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay* (48)

1. 3:25.40 Dream Cubing
2. 3:33.93 Lim Hung
3. 3:40.16 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4. 3:42.26 Benyó
5. 3:45.48 ichcubegerne
6. 4:03.61 michaelxfy
7. 4:04.28 fun at the joy
8. 4:06.91 the super cuber
9. 4:18.31 TheDubDubJr
10. 4:18.54 turtwig
11. 4:19.55 sigalig
12. 4:27.49 Torch
13. 4:34.71 jaysammey777
14. 4:41.16 nevinscph
15. 4:44.58 Raymos Castillo
16. 4:44.96 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17. 4:51.41 João Vinicius
18. 4:56.71 drpfisherman
19. 4:59.21 Keroma12
20. 5:00.44 YouCubing
21. 5:07.64 abunickabhi
22. 5:13.59 DGCubes
23. 5:18.86 CB21
24. 5:24.02 sean_cut4
25. 5:24.52 quing
26. 5:52.71 Nuuk cuber
27. 6:22.26 tommyo11
28. 6:23.71 melexi
29. 6:24.04 Antto Pitkänen
30. 6:29.31 Peter Preston
31. 6:35.87 CaptainCuber
32. 6:36.09 Pfannkuchener
33. 6:44.26 2018AMSB02
34. 7:13.74 LittleLumos
35. 7:44.02 One Wheel
36. 8:09.32 Lewis
37. 8:21.49 theos
38. 8:28.83 White KB
39. 8:31.01 Jrg
40. 8:40.07 Li Xiang
41. 8:50.89 Cubey_Tube
42. 9:53.61 Rubika-37-021204
43. 10:11.26 sporteisvogel
44. 10:26.09 Jacck
45. 10:26.30 thomas.sch
46. 10:33.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47. 10:35.17 MrLunarWolf
48. 15:25.54 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay* (40)

1. 5:56.71 Lim Hung
2. 5:56.74 Dream Cubing
3. 6:14.06 Benyó


Spoiler



4. 6:42.78 ichcubegerne
5. 7:22.19 the super cuber
6. 7:22.57 michaelxfy
7. 7:25.89 TheDubDubJr
8. 7:28.04 Torch
9. 7:49.99 turtwig
10. 7:50.80 sigalig
11. 7:51.76 agradess2
12. 8:00.33 fun at the joy
13. 8:02.94 jaysammey777
14. 8:15.18 nevinscph
15. 8:23.46 Keroma12
16. 8:32.88 drpfisherman
17. 8:37.11 João Vinicius
18. 8:38.28 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19. 8:44.29 Raymos Castillo
20. 8:47.23 CB21
21. 8:59.61 YouCubing
22. 9:24.45 BradenTheMagician
23. 9:44.88 Liam Wadek
24. 9:48.67 sean_cut4
25. 9:52.42 abunickabhi
26. 10:38.04 melexi
27. 10:50.41 Nuuk cuber
28. 11:31.24 Pfannkuchener
29. 12:11.75 2018AMSB02
30. 12:14.34 CaptainCuber
31. 13:47.80 One Wheel
32. 14:57.55 Jrg
33. 15:16.03 Lewis
34. 15:55.68 Li Xiang
35. 16:07.35 theos
36. 17:43.52 Rubika-37-021204
37. 18:20.81 sporteisvogel
38. 18:36.04 thomas.sch
39. 19:35.26 White KB
40. 19:42.94 David Reid


*Clock* (121)

1. 3.61 JChambers13
2. 3.95 Yunhooooo
3. 4.35 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4. 4.40 TipsterTrickster 
5. 4.52 MartinN13
6. 4.82 jaysammey777
7. 4.86 michaelxfy
8. 4.89 Josh_
9. 5.01 vishwasankarcubing
10. 5.20 Brendyn Dunagan
11. 5.24 VectorCubes
12. 5.64 MLGCubez
13. 5.83 ARandomCuber
14. 6.09 DesertWolf
15. 6.21 MattP98
16. 6.24 dollarstorecubes
17. 6.27 Oli_H
18. 6.36 Mattia Pasquini
19. 6.40 Charles Jerome
20. 6.65 50ph14
21. 6.65 MTOBEIYF
22. 6.74 ImmolatedMarmoset
23. 6.75 ElyasCubing
24. 6.96 TheDubDubJr
25. 7.06 Lim Hung
26. 7.14 BradenTheMagician
27. 7.21 drpfisherman
28. 7.25 YouCubing
29. 7.26 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
30. 7.57 cuberkid10
31. 7.58 Luke Garrett
32. 7.59 Awder
33. 7.71 Sean Hartman
34. 7.79 sqAree
35. 7.87 Christopher Fandrich
36. 7.89 Shadowjockey
37. 7.91 OriginalUsername
38. 7.94 Micah Morrison
39. 7.96 Parke187
40. 8.04 KardTrickKid_YT
41. 8.10 Li Xiang
42. 8.16 mrsniffles01
43. 8.23 Gregsimo84
44. 8.33 Cale S
45. 8.39 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46. 8.47 MCuber
46. 8.47 Zeke Mackay
48. 8.55 parkertrager
49. 8.60 tJardigradHe
50. 8.66 fun at the joy
51. 8.74 dycocubix
52. 8.82 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
53. 8.83 darrensaito
54. 8.97 Raymos Castillo
55. 9.00 ichcubegerne
56. 9.01 Rollercoasterben 
57. 9.09 Boris McCoy
58. 9.10 sean_cut4
59. 9.39 Volcaniccubing
60. 9.41 mihnea3000
61. 9.45 Sphericality
62. 9.47 CubicOreo
63. 9.48 Nuuk cuber
64. 9.58 2019ECKE02
65. 9.63 Ricardo Zapata
66. 9.64 Vlad Hordiienko
67. 9.66 Torch
68. 9.71 Chris Van Der Brink
69. 9.87 Grzegorz Chudzik
70. 9.93 revaldoah
71. 9.97 Heath Flick
72. 10.04 the super cuber
73. 10.08 N4C0
74. 10.27 Logan2017DAYR01
75. 10.27 DGCubes
76. 10.52 sigalig
77. 10.54 Fisko
78. 10.54 Benyó
79. 10.55 DLXCubing
80. 10.79 Manatee 10235
81. 10.96 tommyo11
82. 11.01 Triangles_are_cubers
83. 11.28 Jakub26
84. 11.29 wearephamily1719
85. 11.52 Sub1Hour
86. 11.55 2018AMSB02
87. 11.64 cubingmom2
88. 12.11 Antto Pitkänen
89. 12.32 quing
90. 12.32 Ethanawoll
91. 12.40 White KB
92. 12.41 midnightcuberx
93. 12.42 feli.cubes
94. 13.00 CB21
95. 13.35 pizzacrust
96. 13.36 Peter Preston
97. 13.81 DNF_Cuber
98. 14.06 Mike Hughey
99. 14.41 lumes2121
100. 14.89 freshcuber.de
101. 15.54 weatherman223
102. 15.75 nevinscph
103. 15.81 GT8590
104. 16.04 Pugalan Aravintan
105. 16.29 abunickabhi
106. 17.22 Waffles
107. 17.27 Jacck
108. 18.47 abhijat
109. 18.49 MrLunarWolf
110. 18.97 thomas.sch
111. 19.24 Der Der
112. 19.89 BMcCl1
113. 20.11 TrueCuberOfficial
114. 20.27 SUCubing
115. 20.91 sporteisvogel
116. 21.25 PCCuber
117. 21.94 d2polld
118. 22.10 Thecubingcuber347
119. 25.37 Pfannkuchener
120. 25.73 Poketube6681
121. 49.66 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx* (105)

1. 34.90 Heewon Seo
2. 42.51 KrokosB
3. 42.95 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4. 44.06 KatieDavies
5. 44.31 thecubingwizard
6. 44.39 Oxzowachi
7. 44.65 Khairur Rachim
8. 45.03 MLGCubez
9. 46.64 JChambers13
10. 48.49 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11. 48.68 NoahCubing
12. 48.77 Brendyn Dunagan
13. 48.90 KardTrickKid_YT
14. 50.86 vishwasankarcubing
15. 50.87 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
16. 51.47 abhijat
17. 52.06 michaelxfy
18. 52.28 Luke Garrett
19. 52.86 MrKuba600
20. 53.41 OriginalUsername
21. 53.46 Lim Hung
22. 53.87 BrianJ
23. 55.37 darrensaito
24. 55.87 MCuber
25. 59.13 Dream Cubing
26. 1:00.01 jaysammey777
27. 1:01.62 Raymos Castillo
28. 1:01.65 agradess2
29. 1:01.91 Zeke Mackay
30. 1:01.97 Shadowjockey
31. 1:02.09 ichcubegerne
32. 1:03.06 FaLoL
33. 1:04.10 BradenTheMagician
34. 1:04.23 DGCubes
35. 1:04.62 cuberkid10
36. 1:04.74 YouCubing
37. 1:04.77 Benyó
38. 1:06.90 dollarstorecubes
39. 1:07.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40. 1:08.27 Liam Wadek
41. 1:08.51 quing
42. 1:09.29 the super cuber
43. 1:10.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
44. 1:11.43 sean_cut4
45. 1:12.37 Torch
46. 1:12.48 Ricardo Zapata
47. 1:12.92 Boris McCoy
48. 1:15.45 50ph14
49. 1:15.94 owendonnelly
50. 1:16.22 drpfisherman
51. 1:16.24 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
52. 1:17.08 leomannen
53. 1:17.96 Logan2017DAYR01
54. 1:18.46 Triangles_are_cubers
55. 1:18.96 Sub1Hour
56. 1:19.95 CB21
57. 1:20.51 sigalig
58. 1:20.72 fun at the joy
59. 1:21.10 TheDubDubJr
60. 1:21.41 tommyo11
61. 1:23.69 2018AMSB02
62. 1:26.16 MattP98
63. 1:26.85 midnightcuberx
64. 1:27.21 Fisko
65. 1:28.59 nevinscph
66. 1:29.87 Keroma12
67. 1:30.44 NathanaelCubes
68. 1:32.74 João Vinicius
69. 1:33.36 BraydenAdamsSolves
70. 1:34.13 abunickabhi
71. 1:36.90 Loffy8
72. 1:37.18 Bilbo7
73. 1:37.40 seungju choi
74. 1:37.87 Nuuk cuber
75. 1:39.91 TheEpicCuber
76. 1:42.70 VJW
77. 1:43.04 Peter Preston
78. 1:43.94 TrueCuberOfficial
79. 1:47.38 2019ECKE02
80. 1:48.06 Ethanawoll
81. 1:49.53 VIBE_ZT
82. 1:53.72 d2polld
83. 1:55.44 Lewis
84. 1:57.67 SonofRonan
85. 2:00.53 Cubey_Tube
86. 2:01.36 DNF_Cuber
87. 2:03.97 Sphericality
88. 2:05.25 PCCuber
89. 2:05.47 Pfannkuchener
90. 2:06.87 Waffles
91. 2:07.96 Li Xiang
92. 2:13.40 breadears
93. 2:13.43 Vlad Hordiienko
94. 2:21.49 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
95. 2:22.93 One Wheel
96. 2:34.18 Mike Hughey
97. 2:39.42 theos
98. 2:40.40 LittleLumos
99. 2:53.09 Jacck
100. 2:55.75 melexi
101. 3:03.28 sporteisvogel
102. 3:07.51 White KB
103. 3:09.46 thomas.sch
104. 3:19.82 freshcuber.de
105. 4:00.76 Rubika-37-021204


*Pyraminx* (190)

1. 1.67 parkertrager
2. 1.70 Toothcraver55
3. 1.82 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4. 2.05 MichaelNielsen
5. 2.08 dycocubix
6. 2.12 Harsha Paladugu
7. 2.15 Vlad Hordiienko
8. 2.28 ElyasCubing
9. 2.31 DGCubes
10. 2.44 50ph14
11. 2.49 MrKuba600
12. 2.56 Awder
13. 2.58 SpiFunTastic
14. 2.61 tJardigradHe
15. 2.65 Heath Flick
16. 2.67 Ghost Cuber 
17. 2.73 Charles Jerome
18. 2.74 MartinN13
19. 2.75 OriginalUsername
20. 2.77 Logan2017DAYR01
21. 2.93 remopihel
22. 2.93 Magdamini
23. 2.94 Ontricus
24. 3.04 Chris Van Der Brink
25. 3.05 BrianJ
26. 3.12 BradenTheMagician
27. 3.17 TrueCuberOfficial
28. 3.25 NoProblemCubing
28. 3.25 Shaun Mack
30. 3.26 Grzegorz Chudzik
31. 3.26 JChambers13
32. 3.27 asacuber
33. 3.32 darrensaito
34. 3.36 Liam Wadek
35. 3.45 DLXCubing
36. 3.45 Luke Garrett
37. 3.46 mihnea3000
38. 3.60 Ty Y.
39. 3.63 CubeCube
40. 3.69 Cooki348
41. 3.71 Boris McCoy
42. 3.85 oliver sherlock
43. 3.91 MCuber
44. 3.97 Trig0n
45. 4.02 Sean Hartman
46. 4.05 michaelxfy
47. 4.12 the super cuber
48. 4.16 leomannen
49. 4.18 midnightcuberx
50. 4.22 Oxzowachi
51. 4.28 Jami Viljanen
52. 4.31 João Vinicius
53. 4.39 Brendyn Dunagan
54. 4.39 NathanaelCubes
55. 4.44 wearephamily1719
56. 4.46 Cale S
56. 4.46 Micah Morrison
58. 4.53 fun at the joy
58. 4.53 sean_cut4
60. 4.55 Kacper Jędrzejuk
61. 4.57 VIBE_ZT
62. 4.58 CodingCuber
63. 4.63 TheDubDubJr
64. 4.65 ExultantCarn
64. 4.65 Zeke Mackay
66. 4.66 cuberkid10
67. 4.66 ichcubegerne
68. 4.72 Antto Pitkänen
69. 4.76 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
70. 4.78 CubicOreo
71. 4.78 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
72. 4.79 KardTrickKid_YT
73. 4.81 Torch
74. 4.84 BraydenAdamsSolves
75. 4.87 jaysammey777
76. 4.94 Raymos Castillo
77. 4.94 NoahCubing
78. 4.95 YouCubing
79. 4.97 KrokosB
80. 5.00 Brady
81. 5.04 tommyo11
82. 5.10 dollarstorecubes
83. 5.11 vishwasankarcubing
84. 5.17 Emir Yusuf
85. 5.17 CaptainCuber
86. 5.22 Parke187
87. 5.23 Triangles_are_cubers
88. 5.33 CB21
89. 5.35 NintendoCuber
90. 5.40 MattP98
91. 5.42 Shadowjockey
92. 5.47 Fisko
93. 5.48 Sphericality
94. 5.54 DesertWolf
95. 5.59 nico_german_cuber
96. 5.60 Waffles
97. 5.62 Li Xiang
98. 5.64 Nuuk cuber
99. 5.71 Benyó
100. 5.71 UnknownCanvas
101. 5.79 Lim Hung
102. 5.93 Lewis
103. 5.97 agradess2
104. 6.10 Ricardo Zapata
105. 6.19 2018AMSB02
106. 6.22 Josh Costello
107. 6.23 Keenan Johnson
108. 6.25 VectorCubes
109. 6.31 Volcaniccubing
110. 6.31 quing
111. 6.32 sigalig
112. 6.43 cubeyinnit
113. 6.47 Sjviray
114. 6.49 weatherman223
115. 6.53 bennettstouder
116. 6.54 Pugalan Aravintan
117. 6.62 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
118. 6.65 Dream Cubing
119. 6.71 MaksymilianMisiak
120. 6.82 theos
121. 6.89 Manatee 10235
122. 6.90 Sub1Hour
123. 6.91 Utkarsh Ashar
124. 6.98 abunickabhi
125. 7.13 Aleksandar Dukleski
126. 7.15 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
127. 7.18 Peter Preston
128. 7.42 drpfisherman
129. 7.44 Mike Hughey
130. 7.61 InlandEmpireCuber
131. 7.67 theit07
132. 7.85 2019ECKE02
133. 7.85 d2polld
134. 8.14 Simon31415
135. 8.17 GooseCuber
136. 8.22 Thecubingcuber347
137. 8.25 Loffy8
138. 8.29 abhijat
139. 8.35 hebscody
140. 8.55 Arachane
141. 8.69 sqAree
142. 8.91 Jakub26
143. 9.01 BenChristman1
144. 9.04 ImmolatedMarmoset
145. 9.08 vilkkuti25
146. 9.15 Josiah Blomker
147. 9.30 Cuber2s
148. 9.60 LittleLumos
149. 9.71 SUCubing
150. 9.82 Aerocuber
151. 9.88 TheCubingAddict980
152. 10.15 Cubey_Tube
153. 10.15 bobak
154. 10.19 cubingmom2
155. 10.34 White KB
156. 10.41 nevinscph
157. 10.62 Jacck
158. 10.63 Melvintnh327
159. 10.76 sporteisvogel
160. 11.26 DNF_Cuber
161. 11.31 Der Der
162. 11.47 PCCuber
163. 11.59 anna4f
164. 11.75 Ethanawoll
165. 11.76 feli.cubes
166. 11.93 DUDECUBER
167. 12.32 MrLunarWolf
168. 12.49 Mr Cuber
169. 12.55 OR cuber
170. 12.57 Jonascube
171. 12.82 pb_cuber
172. 12.90 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
173. 12.91 thomas.sch
174. 13.03 SentsuiJack2403
175. 13.24 Rubika-37-021204
176. 13.65 DynaXT
177. 13.77 TheEpicCuber
178. 13.99 melexi
179. 15.34 cuberswoop
180. 15.58 Ben Hunter
181. 15.69 One Wheel
182. 16.08 KellanB
183. 16.51 Kano
184. 17.56 GT8590
185. 18.48 flyingk
186. 18.84 MarkA64
187. 21.18 Nash171
188. 23.08 Ultimatecuber0814
189. 28.29 cirno
190. 29.22 MatsBergsten


*Square-1* (152)

1. 6.25 Christopher Fandrich
2. 6.40 David ep
3. 6.72 Oxzowachi


Spoiler



4. 6.84 Brendyn Dunagan
5. 7.39 mrsniffles01
6. 7.69 MLGCubez
7. 7.83 Benjamin Warry
8. 8.80 2019ECKE02
9. 8.85 Micah Morrison
10. 9.09 BrianJ
11. 9.32 Charles Jerome
12. 9.52 oliver sherlock
13. 9.54 Cale S
14. 9.64 BradyCubes08
15. 9.86 ROEVOSS
16. 9.91 thecubingwizard
17. 10.00 Marcus Siu
18. 10.02 NoahCubing
19. 10.14 Shaun Mack
20. 10.15 CubeCube
21. 10.25 Shadowjockey
22. 10.28 KardTrickKid_YT
23. 10.34 Camerone Chin
24. 10.48 Sub1Hour
25. 10.52 GTGil
26. 10.57 Manatee 10235
27. 10.63 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
28. 10.64 MaksymilianMisiak
29. 10.69 BradenTheMagician
30. 10.70 DesertWolf
31. 10.76 Ty Y.
32. 10.83 dycocubix
33. 10.86 Vlad Hordiienko
34. 11.08 Boris McCoy
35. 11.24 OriginalUsername
36. 11.49 Luke Garrett
37. 11.60 Magdamini
38. 11.68 parkertrager
39. 11.83 MrKuba600
40. 12.02 darrensaito
41. 12.27 ElyasCubing
42. 12.29 YouCubing
43. 12.31 remopihel
44. 12.34 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
45. 12.54 Lim Hung
46. 12.56 Rollercoasterben 
47. 12.79 Brady
48. 12.82 BraydenAdamsSolves
49. 12.99 tJardigradHe
50. 13.13 DLXCubing
51. 13.15 cuberkid10
52. 13.18 ichcubegerne
53. 13.45 BraydenTheCuber
54. 13.59 michaelxfy
55. 13.60 NathanaelCubes
56. 13.61 fun at the joy
57. 13.65 PCCuber
58. 13.70 sigalig
59. 13.71 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
60. 13.76 leomannen
61. 13.95 Ricardo Zapata
62. 14.11 Logan2017DAYR01
63. 14.13 JChambers13
64. 14.30 20luky3
65. 14.31 Zeke Mackay
66. 14.46 MCuber
67. 14.70 Legomanz
68. 14.98 Rouxster
69. 15.62 MichaelNielsen
70. 15.74 50ph14
71. 15.84 Antto Pitkänen
72. 15.85 Sean Hartman
73. 15.91 the super cuber
74. 15.97 Benyó
75. 16.22 Thom S.
76. 16.65 abhijat
77. 16.78 Peter Preston
78. 17.14 NintendoCuber
79. 17.15 DGCubes
80. 17.26 MattP98
81. 17.61 John_NOTgood
82. 17.88 Liam Wadek
83. 18.01 ExultantCarn
84. 18.04 sean_cut4
85. 18.06 vishwasankarcubing
86. 18.15 midnightcuberx
87. 18.26 wearephamily1719
88. 18.42 TheDubDubJr
89. 18.75 jaysammey777
90. 18.81 Dream Cubing
91. 19.04 Harsha Paladugu
92. 19.08 Torch
93. 19.17 Kacper Jędrzejuk
94. 19.18 VIBE_ZT
95. 19.86 2018AMSB02
96. 19.94 Fisko
97. 19.99 Keenan Johnson
98. 20.12 João Vinicius
99. 20.15 KrokosB
100. 20.24 tommyo11
101. 21.65 MartinN13
102. 22.70 agradess2
103. 23.20 turtwig
104. 23.44 bennettstouder
105. 23.72 Sphericality
106. 23.99 ImmolatedMarmoset
107. 24.04 VJW
108. 24.05 CB21
109. 24.08 the dnf master
110. 24.21 mihnea3000
111. 24.39 Volcaniccubing
112. 24.60 weatherman223
112. 24.60 quing
114. 26.16 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
115. 26.19 Raymos Castillo
116. 26.70 pizzacrust
117. 27.00 Josh Costello
118. 27.15 Jakub26
119. 27.59 SonofRonan
120. 27.76 Trig0n
121. 28.79 feli.cubes
122. 29.70 Nuuk cuber
123. 30.51 drpfisherman
124. 31.76 BenChristman1
125. 32.19 DNF_Cuber
126. 32.21 squanbld
127. 34.97 MrLunarWolf
128. 36.86 Li Xiang
129. 36.89 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
130. 37.72 Parke187
131. 37.72 Thecubingcuber347
132. 38.28 Lewis
133. 39.18 Mike Hughey
134. 40.34 nevinscph
135. 43.47 LukasDikic
136. 43.89 TheCubingAddict980
137. 45.60 Cubey_Tube
138. 45.72 Ethanawoll
139. 46.50 OR cuber
140. 47.02 TheEpicCuber
141. 49.06 sporteisvogel
142. 49.54 Jacck
143. 50.92 White KB
144. 52.13 CaptainCuber
145. 54.76 abunickabhi
146. 55.05 Pfannkuchener
147. 57.80 filmip
148. 1:00.12 CodingCuber
149. 1:07.65 d2polld
150. 1:38.62 thomas.sch
151. 2:13.06 MatsBergsten
152. 3:00.39 Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb* (167)

1. 1.69 PratikKhannaSkewb
2. 1.77 Legomanz
3. 2.10 Urho Kinnunen


Spoiler



4. 2.19 BradyCubes08
5. 2.25 riz3ndrr 
6. 2.34 Charles Jerome
7. 2.60 MLGCubez
8. 2.70 Cale S
9. 2.76 Ty Y.
10. 2.79 Brendyn Dunagan
11. 2.84 Vlad Hordiienko
12. 2.86 Rubadcar
13. 2.93 BrianJ
14. 2.94 asacuber
15. 2.96 OriginalUsername
16. 3.08 MrKuba600
17. 3.40 CubeCube
18. 3.50 Magdamini
19. 3.53 darrensaito
20. 3.55 parkertrager
21. 3.60 TrueCuberOfficial
22. 3.62 sean_cut4
23. 3.62 Grzegorz Chudzik
24. 3.89 Boris McCoy
25. 3.91 NoahCubing
26. 3.99 João Vinicius
27. 4.00 Luke Garrett
28. 4.01 JChambers13
29. 4.04 Shaun Mack
30. 4.05 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31. 4.05 tJardigradHe
32. 4.11 d2polld
33. 4.12 MichaelNielsen
34. 4.14 ElyasCubing
35. 4.21 ichcubegerne
36. 4.21 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
37. 4.22 VIBE_ZT
38. 4.28 michaelxfy
39. 4.30 BradenTheMagician
40. 4.31 Zeke Mackay
41. 4.35 Liam Wadek
42. 4.36 leomannen
43. 4.40 DGCubes
44. 4.45 Antto Pitkänen
45. 4.46 TheDubDubJr
46. 4.48 50ph14
47. 4.51 SirVivor
48. 4.53 MartinN13
49. 4.59 VectorCubes
50. 4.62 MattP98
51. 4.64 Pugalan Aravintan
52. 4.69 Volcaniccubing
53. 4.69 KrokosB
54. 4.71 MCuber
55. 4.74 oliver sherlock
56. 4.74 Sean Hartman
57. 4.86 Lim Hung
58. 4.89 mrsniffles01
59. 4.95 Oxzowachi
59. 4.95 N4C0
61. 4.98 KardTrickKid_YT
62. 4.98 Logan2017DAYR01
63. 5.00 YouCubing
64. 5.07 Triangles_are_cubers
65. 5.07 remopihel
66. 5.12 vishwasankarcubing
67. 5.16 Sphericality
68. 5.22 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
69. 5.22 CubicOreo
70. 5.25 jaysammey777
71. 5.26 mihnea3000
72. 5.26 Trig0n
73. 5.29 DesertWolf
74. 5.35 midnightcuberx
75. 5.45 cuberkid10
76. 5.51 weatherman223
77. 5.54 Ricardo Zapata
78. 5.63 Dream Cubing
79. 5.63 wearephamily1719
80. 5.64 Raymos Castillo
81. 5.73 Emir Yusuf
82. 5.73 fun at the joy
83. 5.81 Chris Van Der Brink
84. 5.82 Parke187
85. 5.92 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
86. 5.95 the super cuber
87. 6.13 Harsha Paladugu
88. 6.21 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
89. 6.25 Torch
90. 6.26 Peter Preston
91. 6.33 Aleksandar Dukleski
92. 6.34 2019ECKE02
93. 6.37 Shadowjockey
94. 6.39 Benyó
95. 6.39 NintendoCuber
96. 6.62 Fisko
97. 6.69 Sub1Hour
98. 6.77 theit07
99. 6.82 NathanaelCubes
100. 6.83 FaLoL
101. 6.91 Ontricus
102. 6.94 Waffles
103. 7.03 feli.cubes
104. 7.03 Li Xiang
105. 7.07 tommyo11
106. 7.09 drpfisherman
107. 7.11 lumes2121
108. 7.13 Nuuk cuber
109. 7.19 dollarstorecubes
110. 7.19 BraydenAdamsSolves
111. 7.25 Ethanawoll
112. 7.37 Keenan Johnson
113. 7.56 abunickabhi
114. 7.58 Heath Flick
115. 7.60 CB21
116. 7.78 Cubey_Tube
117. 7.98 sigalig
118. 8.27 Josh Costello
119. 8.28 Θperm
120. 8.32 Jakub26
121. 8.34 2018AMSB02
122. 8.35 theos
123. 8.35 Arachane
124. 8.39 agradess2
125. 8.53 Thecubingcuber347
126. 8.56 MrLunarWolf
127. 8.82 LukasDikic
128. 8.88 quing
129. 9.05 John_NOTgood
130. 9.23 abhijat
131. 9.53 Poketube6681
132. 9.68 SUCubing
133. 9.69 DUDECUBER
134. 9.85 Poorcuber09
135. 9.94 cuberswoop
136. 10.01 LittleLumos
137. 10.11 Lewis
138. 10.12 nevinscph
139. 10.36 White KB
140. 10.44 InlandEmpireCuber
141. 10.44 vilkkuti25
142. 10.65 OR cuber
143. 10.80 PCCuber
144. 11.09 CaptainCuber
145. 11.34 Loffy8
146. 11.48 DNF_Cuber
147. 11.62 Mike Hughey
148. 11.66 TheEpicCuber
149. 12.80 Simon31415
150. 13.45 KellanB
151. 13.90 melexi
152. 13.96 Melvintnh327
153. 14.32 Rubika-37-021204
154. 14.72 Travelingyoyokid
155. 15.10 Jacck
156. 15.13 SentsuiJack2403
157. 15.79 cubingmom2
158. 15.90 freshcuber.de
159. 17.05 BenChristman1
160. 17.71 pb_cuber
161. 17.71 thomas.sch
162. 17.94 VJW
163. 20.00 Pfannkuchener
164. 20.23 sporteisvogel
165. 21.79 MatsBergsten
166. 21.92 Jonascube
167. 30.25 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*Kilominx* (38)

1. 20.53 jaysammey777
2. 21.07 DGCubes
3. 24.31 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4. 24.60 BradenTheMagician
5. 25.52 ichcubegerne
6. 27.42 NoahCubing
7. 28.89 YouCubing
8. 29.21 abhijat
9. 29.73 GenTheThief
10. 29.81 TheDubDubJr
11. 30.41 Logan2017DAYR01
12. 31.12 Nuuk cuber
13. 31.37 owendonnelly
14. 31.66 agradess2
15. 32.03 drpfisherman
16. 32.55 Benyó
17. 33.22 Torch
18. 33.61 KrokosB
19. 34.08 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20. 34.34 dollarstorecubes
21. 35.35 Raymos Castillo
22. 36.08 sean_cut4
23. 36.31 CB21
24. 36.51 Sub1Hour
25. 39.70 abunickabhi
26. 40.12 the super cuber
27. 40.90 quing
28. 42.30 2018AMSB02
29. 42.44 Chris Van Der Brink
30. 48.28 Lewis
31. 48.59 Ethanawoll
32. 52.26 PCCuber
33. 1:05.03 2019ECKE02
34. 1:05.19 Mike Hughey
35. 1:19.45 thomas.sch
36. 1:55.61 Rubika-37-021204
37. 2:07.85 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
38. 2:21.18 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford* (46)

1. 3:16.36 MLGCubez
2. 3:33.10 Luke Garrett
3. 3:37.55 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4. 3:46.41 tJardigradHe
5. 3:54.08 Brendyn Dunagan
6. 4:01.30 JChambers13
7. 4:02.07 michaelxfy
8. 4:02.12 ichcubegerne
9. 4:06.58 KrokosB
10. 4:16.92 Benyó
11. 4:17.68 the super cuber
12. 4:20.33 fun at the joy
13. 4:26.57 BradenTheMagician
14. 4:27.93 jaysammey777
15. 4:38.60 TheDubDubJr
16. 4:38.93 abhijat
17. 4:42.75 Zeke Mackay
18. 4:46.24 Torch
19. 4:50.02 DGCubes
20. 4:50.41 YouCubing
21. 4:53.78 sean_cut4
22. 4:55.38 Raymos Castillo
23. 5:18.42 Antto Pitkänen
24. 5:24.44 sigalig
25. 5:25.24 quing
26. 5:42.23 tommyo11
27. 5:46.98 drpfisherman
28. 5:55.79 CB21
29. 6:07.46 2018AMSB02
30. 6:11.81 Nuuk cuber
31. 6:17.63 Fisko
32. 6:18.02 Vlad Hordiienko
33. 6:19.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34. 6:24.88 abunickabhi
35. 7:19.78 oliverpallo
36. 7:52.15 Ethanawoll
37. 8:00.94 Volcaniccubing
38. 8:17.38 Li Xiang
39. 8:35.81 Pfannkuchener
40. 8:36.63 PCCuber
41. 10:32.17 Jakub26
42. 10:41.85 White KB
43. 10:52.66 MrLunarWolf
44. 11:24.76 sporteisvogel
45. 13:13.94 Jacck
46. 25:04.07 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube* (39)

1. 6.08 Chris Van Der Brink
2. 7.79 dollarstorecubes
3. 8.48 BMcCl1


Spoiler



4. 9.05 DGCubes
5. 9.38 Trig0n
6. 10.94 ichcubegerne
7. 11.73 edd_dib
8. 13.35 vishwasankarcubing
9. 13.71 YouCubing
10. 15.16 2019ECKE02
11. 15.49 drpfisherman
12. 15.60 Raymos Castillo
13. 15.62 Vlad Hordiienko
14. 16.24 2018AMSB02
15. 16.27 Logan2017DAYR01
16. 16.54 Fisko
17. 16.77 JChambers13
18. 17.02 VIBE_ZT
19. 17.07 cuberkid10
20. 17.60 Heath Flick
21. 18.17 TheDubDubJr
22. 19.31 theos
23. 19.67 Sub1Hour
24. 20.43 jaysammey777
25. 20.79 xyzzy
26. 22.11 Nuuk cuber
27. 22.68 abunickabhi
28. 22.74 Ethanawoll
29. 24.62 CB21
30. 25.08 David Reid
31. 27.06 Mike Hughey
32. 27.23 the super cuber
33. 29.88 OR cuber
34. 30.09 Lewis
35. 31.07 Rubika-37-021204
36. 32.48 thomas.sch
37. 34.52 Jacck
38. 35.53 Simon31415
39. 36.46 Li Xiang


*Master Pyraminx* (27)

1. 16.87 Harsha Paladugu
2. 19.77 DGCubes
3. 30.33 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 33.20 YouCubing
5. 33.38 dollarstorecubes
6. 36.31 Chris Van Der Brink
7. 39.48 Nuuk cuber
8. 39.90 Kit Clement
9. 40.06 VIBE_ZT
10. 41.19 jaysammey777
11. 41.30 abunickabhi
12. 43.34 Raymos Castillo
13. 44.39 drpfisherman
14. 44.58 BradenTheMagician
15. 46.23 2018AMSB02
16. 47.33 Benyó
17. 48.95 Lewis
18. 51.19 TheDubDubJr
19. 51.40 Mike Hughey
20. 53.31 Peter Preston
21. 59.90 Simon31415
22. 1:02.76 Jacck
23. 1:02.80 thomas.sch
24. 1:09.91 One Wheel
25. 1:14.85 CB21
26. 1:20.59 Ethanawoll
27. 1:27.20 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle* (21)

1. 10.82 YouCubing
2. 12.08 quing
3. 14.98 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4. 17.18 ichcubegerne
5. 22.73 2018AMSB02
6. 24.03 TheDubDubJr
7. 24.54 drpfisherman
8. 24.72 Raymos Castillo
9. 25.77 jaysammey777
10. 26.49 DGCubes
11. 29.22 Melvintnh327
12. 29.44 the super cuber
13. 32.59 Thecubingcuber347
14. 32.76 MatsBergsten
15. 33.24 thomas.sch
16. 33.28 abunickabhi
17. 34.87 Pfannkuchener
18. 44.23 CB21
19. 51.67 Ethanawoll
20. 1:19.72 Vlad Hordiienko
21. 3:12.34 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves* (8)

1. 42.76 jaysammey777
2. 43.83 WoowyBaby
3. 47.05 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4. 49.38 Jacck
5. 51.20 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6. 52.26 DGCubes
7. 53.70 CB21
8. 58.28 abunickabhi


*Mirror Blocks* (27)

1. 14.63 BradenTheMagician
2. 16.74 Valken
3. 18.84 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 32.32 YouCubing
5. 34.36 edd_dib
6. 45.00 Nuuk cuber
7. 47.26 DGCubes
8. 47.41 quing
9. 55.13 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
10. 56.88 Raymos Castillo
11. 57.29 TheDubDubJr
12. 59.88 Lewis
13. 1:01.70 the super cuber
14. 1:05.61 CB21
15. 1:06.00 jaysammey777
16. 1:07.60 Θperm
17. 1:08.21 drpfisherman
18. 1:08.99 jkx9
19. 1:09.79 Ethanawoll
20. 1:12.14 abunickabhi
21. 1:28.21 JChambers13
22. 1:29.79 2018AMSB02
23. 1:31.62 Volcaniccubing
24. 1:37.02 thomas.sch
25. 2:39.77 Rubika-37-021204
26. 2:39.92 PCCuber
27. 4:39.40 Jacck


*Curvy Copter* (10)

1. 1:47.15 DGCubes
2. 2:50.48 YouCubing
3. 3:03.35 Gnome


Spoiler



4. 3:44.56 drpfisherman
5. 3:54.45 jaysammey777
6. 4:23.57 2018AMSB02
7. 4:29.77 CB21
8. 4:34.34 thomas.sch
9. 5:35.92 Ethanawoll
10. 7:59.84 Raymos Castillo


*Face-Turning Octahedron* (30)

1. 17.60 TipsterTrickster 
2. 20.59 cuberkid10
3. 22.34 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4. 25.14 edd_dib
5. 25.66 vishwasankarcubing
6. 25.81 Skullush
7. 25.95 SpeedyOctahedron
8. 34.65 Kit Clement
9. 41.46 Peter Preston
10. 42.83 2018AMSB02
11. 45.79 Raymos Castillo
12. 54.38 drpfisherman
13. 1:02.66 TheDubDubJr
14. 1:05.70 Chris Van Der Brink
15. 1:12.82 YouCubing
16. 1:22.53 kits_
17. 1:30.60 VIBE_ZT
18. 1:35.15 BradenTheMagician
19. 1:37.67 jaysammey777
20. 2:10.62 ichcubegerne
21. 2:36.90 One Wheel
22. 2:53.79 Mike Hughey
23. 2:55.47 Rubika-37-021204
24. 3:06.26 CB21
25. 3:07.48 DGCubes
26. 3:13.56 DNF_Cuber
27. 3:29.83 thomas.sch
28. 5:20.40 freshcuber.de
29. 6:01.91 Krökeldil
30. 8:15.39 Jacck


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 21, 2022)

Thank you so much Mike! Really happy I pulled off 5th place overall two years in a row


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 22, 2022)

i am speed


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jan 28, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> For 2021, we had 1241 participants. Congratulations to ichcubegerne, who led by a much larger margin this year.
> 
> *Total points all events* (1241)
> 
> ...


yoooo lets go


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 28, 2022)

You know, I said this numerous times since he hit the scene, but the irony that a guy called Ich cube gerne is always on top is just perfect.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Feb 7, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> You know, I said this numerous times since he hit the scene, but the irony that a guy called Ich cube gerne is always on top is just perfect.


I have only been on top twice, I think xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Tuesday at 1:11 AM)

For 2022, we had 1798 participants. This is 557 more than last year! Congratulations to Luke Garrett, who had the most points by a significant margin.

*Total points all events* (1798)

1. 72332 Luke Garrett
2. 65159 ichcubegerne
3. 61433 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4. 60158 Ryan Pilat
5. 57554 DGCubes
6. 56675 Tues
7. 49516 gruuby
8. 47148 tsutt099
9. 47044 Ash Black
10. 43170 BrianJ
11. 42661 Shaun Mack
12. 40700 TheReasonableCuber
13. 40625 agradess2
14. 40206 Charles Jerome
15. 39608 darrensaito
16. 38227 tJardigradHe
17. 36688 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18. 34828 Brendyn Dunagan
19. 34378 abunickabhi
20. 33692 sigalig
21. 33596 MCuber
22. 33462 Boris McCoy
23. 33427 Cale S
24. 32528 cuberkid10
25. 32477 lilwoaji
26. 31693 EvanWright1
27. 30954 Dream Cubing
28. 30500 Liam Wadek
29. 29856 Parke187
30. 29209 Cubey_Tube
31. 29100 VectorCubes
32. 28604 NewoMinx
33. 28509 Chris Van Der Brink
34. 27390 Hayden Ng
35. 26956 MartinN13
36. 26946 WizardCM
37. 26662 lumes2121
38. 26652 wearephamily1719
39. 26552 parkertrager
40. 26200 beabernardes
41. 25668 Theo Goluboff
42. 24637 Christopher Fandrich
43. 24611 MichaelNielsen
44. 24354 eyeballboi
45. 24293 Fred Lang
46. 23982 DhruvA
47. 23665 any name you wish
48. 23610 midnightcuberx
49. 23360 tommyo11
50. 23005 AndyMok
51. 22616 Jammy
52. 22521 2019ECKE02
53. 22114 Antto Pitkänen
54. 22013 weatherman223
55. 22000 Timona
56. 21995 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
57. 21905 Max C.
58. 21683 Cody_Caston
59. 21084 KDJ
60. 20871 Legomanz
61. 20678 DynaXT
62. 20633 nigelthecuber
63. 20385 turtwig
64. 20026 Zeke Mackay
65. 19918 Ontricus
66. 19810 mihnea3000
67. 19774 Poorcuber09
68. 19579 bennettstouder
69. 19447 remopihel
70. 19361 YouCubing
71. 19125 MrKuba600
72. 19117 xyzzy
73. 18724 alyzsnyzs
74. 18711 ARSCubing
75. 18656 Caíque crispim
76. 18654 Koen van Aller
77. 18426 Fisko
78. 18359 qaz
79. 18313 Heewon Seo
80. 18292 Luke Solves Cubes
81. 18122 OriginalUsername
82. 18118 Utkarsh Ashar
83. 17910 João Vinicius
84. 17742 Oliver Pällo
85. 17591 Li Xiang
86. 17047 JacobLittleton
87. 17045 DLXCubing
88. 16918 rdurette10
89. 16806 G2013
90. 16746 PCCuber
91. 16295 Raymos Castillo
92. 16294 Jacck
93. 15965 Dylan Swarts
94. 15636 d2polld
95. 15619 asiahyoo1997
96. 15613 Ricardo Zapata
97. 15565 JackPfeifer
98. 15538 InfinityCuber324
99. 15426 InlandEmpireCuber
100. 15266 Calcube
101. 15223 Calumv 
102. 14971 asacuber
103. 14941 zSquirreL
104. 14886 Isaiah Scott
105. 14877 Shadowjockey
106. 14764 leomannen
107. 14713 yijunleow
108. 14674 Cuber2s
109. 14662 2017LAMB06
110. 14429 hyn
111. 14407 sporteisvogel
112. 14158 David ep
113. 14082 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
114. 13997 SpeedyReedy
115. 13934 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
116. 13807 JakeAK
117. 13519 TheDubDubJr
118. 13379 Hargun02
119. 13302 20luky3
120. 13221 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
121. 13163 sqAree
122. 13097 AidanNoogie
123. 13045 Mike Hughey
124. 12903 dycocubix
125. 12767 Loffy8
126. 12764 Hyperion
127. 12714 KellanTheCubingCoder
128. 12618 TheCubingAddict980
129. 12576 KrokosB
130. 12572 Redicubeman
131. 12503 carlosvilla9
132. 12464 Adam Chodyniecki
133. 12383 stanley chapel
134. 12339 Victor Tang
135. 12285 Magma Cubing
136. 12209 Clock_Enthusiast
137. 12132 Triangles_are_cubers
138. 12130 One Wheel
139. 11794 TipsterTrickster 
140. 11636 Keroma12
141. 11475 Benyó
142. 11333 CB21
143. 11309 abhijat
144. 11232 Jrg
145. 11143 Aleksandar Dukleski
146. 11119 NathanaelCubes
146. 11119 Homeschool Cubing
148. 11034 drpfisherman
149. 11022 Benjamin Warry
150. 10953 edsch
151. 10943 Ianwubby
152. 10725 DistanceRunner25
153. 10669 FaLoL
154. 10663 Sean Hartman
154. 10663 ican97
156. 10656 dhafin
157. 10552 JChambers13
158. 10513 2018KEAR02
159. 10438 FishTalons
160. 10399 trangium
161. 10166 Sub1Hour
162. 10099 DUDECUBER
163. 9977 the super cuber
164. 9859 fun at the joy
165. 9730 breadears
166. 9708 JustGoodCuber
167. 9700 fdskljgrie
168. 9667 bluishshark
169. 9662 Danny Morgan
170. 9642 KarlJagiel
171. 9601 Nitin Kumar 2018
172. 9547 50ph14
173. 9507 CornerTwisted
174. 9468 vishwasankarcubing
175. 9431 MattP98
176. 9401 ExultantCarn
177. 9304 Jge
178. 9204 Jakub26
179. 9169 aznbn
180. 9145 SpiFunTastic
181. 9143 Parist P
182. 9129 arquillian
183. 9127 DesertWolf
184. 9115 Mr_Man_I_Am
185. 8964 White KB
186. 8916 Rubika-37-021204
187. 8897 Abram Grimsley
188. 8833 Pixaler
189. 8818 Imsoosm
190. 8802 Jacob Nokes
191. 8713 KingWilwin16
192. 8664 FishyIshy
193. 8635 baseballjello67
194. 8625 BradyLawrence
195. 8612 Mantas U
196. 8599 Kylegadj
197. 8593 Adweehun
198. 8560 qatumciuzacqul
199. 8539 V Achyuthan
200. 8505 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
201. 8475 Jules Graham
202. 8448 SpeedCubeLegend17
203. 8443 KamTheCuber
204. 8437 Cooki348
205. 8238 Nevan J
206. 8176 rlnninja44
207. 8058 pb_cuber
208. 8044 MaksymilianMisiak
209. 7992 mariotdias
210. 7955 cubingintherain
211. 7917 CodingCuber
212. 7914 Trexrush1
213. 7870 GooseCuber
214. 7839 freshcuber.de
215. 7803 Cubing Mania
216. 7791 Jason Tzeng
217. 7641 filmip
218. 7639 Alison Meador
219. 7585 Oxzowachi
220. 7568 Jude_Stradtner
221. 7549 CaptainCuber
222. 7547 Meanjuice
223. 7525 cuberswoop
224. 7499 Nong Quoc Khanh
225. 7399 2018AMSB02
226. 7376 derk
227. 7354 Sawyer
228. 7337 AmyCubes_
229. 7224 AydenNguyen
230. 7200 bh13
231. 7132 Riddler97
232. 7122 N4C0
233. 7084 Magdamini
234. 7051 MatsBergsten
235. 7018 BradyCubes08
236. 6962 quing
237. 6956 The Cubing Fanatic
238. 6955 Josiah Blomker
239. 6819 Greyson bananas
239. 6819 juanixxds
241. 6682 Valken
242. 6653 Omkar1
243. 6578 iLikeCheese
244. 6569 bbbbbbbowen
245. 6565 CubeLub3r
246. 6563 NongQuocDuy
247. 6561 Maxematician
248. 6460 GenTheThief
249. 6434 Camerone Chin
250. 6310 Carter-Thomas
251. 6306 brad711
252. 6289 KingCanyon
252. 6289 Peter Preston
254. 6284 Winfaza
255. 6246 Zamirul Faris
256. 6222 elimescube
257. 6220 LwBigcubes
258. 6140 pizzacrust
259. 6133 Тібо【鑫小龙】
260. 6095 c00bmaster
261. 6090 Nihahhat
262. 6076 Harsha Paladugu
263. 6029 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
264. 6011 yoyoyobank3
265. 5964 samuel roveran
266. 5944 Tekooo
267. 5937 floqualmie
268. 5894 benzhao
269. 5746 Eli Apperson
270. 5702 roymok1213
271. 5691 NN29Cubes
272. 5666 Bashy
273. 5562 Firestorming_1
274. 5559 logofetesulo1
275. 5517 LittleLumos
276. 5494 BMcCl1
277. 5480 michaelxfy
278. 5456 EDDDY
279. 5446 Haribo
280. 5441 Khairur Rachim
281. 5391 CubingWizard
282. 5280 Jack Law
283. 5227 superkitkat106
284. 5208 Swagrid
285. 5152 RedstoneTim
286. 5107 CubableYT
287. 5099 Neon47
288. 5067 Jakub D
289. 5046 Tonester
290. 5015 Ssiא
291. 5010 Sellerie11
292. 4996 Enoch Jiang
293. 4963 Rollercoasterben 
294. 4962 AidenCubes
295. 4960 Noob's Cubes
296. 4946 thecubemaster23
297. 4942 leolrg
298. 4916 revaldoah
299. 4881 epride17
300. 4824 kbrune
300. 4824 Cubing_Paddy
302. 4777 Daniel Partridge
303. 4750 jihu1011
304. 4733 hebscody
305. 4707 ErezE
306. 4677 ly_6
307. 4662 Xauxage
308. 4576 2022duyn02
309. 4575 GrettGrett
310. 4550 Jay Cubes
311. 4540 Vicenzo-1
312. 4494 Panagiotis Christopoulos
313. 4482 Cuz Red
314. 4462 Topher_
315. 4451 Shirosuki
316. 4426 Puppet09
317. 4423 SpeedCubeReview
318. 4407 Logan2017DAYR01
319. 4398 oliverpallo
320. 4375 CT-6666
321. 4366 Kyle Ho
322. 4362 Marcus Siu
323. 4251 EthanMCuber
324. 4243 TheEpicCuber
325. 4229 kumato
326. 4221 thecubingwizard
327. 4211 Hot potato
328. 4204 Greyson banana
329. 4198 Alpha cuber
330. 4197 Jorian Meeuse
331. 4173 vilkkuti25
332. 4116 dylpickle123780
333. 4014 MJbaka
334. 4010 Vlad Hordiienko
335. 3995 thomas.sch
336. 3974 WHACKITROX
337. 3973 zxmdm666
338. 3960 Glincons
339. 3954 Jaco Momberg 
340. 3937 Lewis
341. 3914 Henry13
342. 3886 ponte_fast
343. 3867 Kacper Paweł Dworak
344. 3855 CubicOreo
345. 3852 Vince M
346. 3788 NoahCubing
346. 3788 Garf
348. 3779 HawaiiLife745
349. 3747 Ordway Persyn
350. 3694 calcuber1800
351. 3692 myoder
352. 3662 pjk
353. 3657 chancet4488
354. 3580 Mattia Pasquini
355. 3534 Ravman
356. 3478 cubeth
357. 3477 Ty Y.
358. 3449 Der Der
359. 3446 dollarstorecubes
360. 3421 Poketube6681
361. 3395 Ayce
362. 3321 whatshisbucket
362. 3321 switkreytyahhhh
364. 3268 NicsMunari
365. 3259 Ethanawoll
366. 3210 AustinReed
367. 3188 CubeEnthusiast15
368. 3166 padddi
369. 3162 BigBrainBoi989
370. 3157 Hazwi
371. 3154 CryptoConnor
372. 3147 Kymlikespotatoes12105
373. 3143 kflynn
374. 3138 theit07
375. 3114 Yo123
376. 3107 Super_Cuber903
377. 3083 That1Cuber
378. 3063 hotufos
379. 3049 BlueJacket
380. 3043 Icecube77
381. 3019 Quixoteace
382. 2975 PeterH2N
383. 2963 Cuber15
384. 2958 PenaltyCubing
385. 2951 Kael Hitchcock
386. 2930 aarush vasanadu
387. 2926 Cubeology
388. 2921 OJ Cubing
389. 2912 ARandomCuber
390. 2909 Alex Tosting
391. 2908 Carter Cubes
392. 2899 AnnaW
393. 2870 JohnSax
394. 2862 FLS99
395. 2855 Aadil ali
396. 2850 Bogdan
397. 2849 Brayden Gilland
398. 2840 nonamed_duck
399. 2838 Cube for Thewan
400. 2832 Elf
401. 2828 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
402. 2822 Das Cubing
403. 2800 Bigcubesrule
404. 2757 Dabmachine1
405. 2736 RyanSoh
406. 2729 tigermaxi
407. 2726 Elijah Rain Phelps
408. 2715 vedroboev
409. 2714 sband17
410. 2699 kahvipelle123
411. 2689 HTS98
412. 2682 Allagos
413. 2677 Torch
414. 2636 Chai003
415. 2613 theFMCgod
416. 2612 Jscuber
417. 2586 SpeedyOctahedron
418. 2581 BalsaCuber
419. 2580 Mieeetek4
420. 2565 Nitstar6174
421. 2557 WoowyBaby
422. 2551 Anthony Tindal
423. 2523 Nash171
424. 2519 Pyratechnics
425. 2518 fc3x3
426. 2508 Topherlul
427. 2490 Paradox4
428. 2480 Sphericality
429. 2476 LeviGibson
430. 2453 linus.sch
431. 2451 BlueAcidball
432. 2439 tobysthatsall
433. 2435 Petri Krzywacki
433. 2435 vezeneca
435. 2433 thatkid
436. 2383 edcuberrules8473
437. 2376 Ali161102
438. 2367 OriEy
439. 2350 smitty cubes
440. 2343 Ich_73
441. 2340 Thewan
442. 2336 FaTyl
443. 2333 Lukz
444. 2323 qT Tp
445. 2313 Caleb Rogers
445. 2313 tungsten
447. 2297 PokeCubes
448. 2279 Krökeldil
449. 2275 Kgr
450. 2271 Lvl9001Wizard
451. 2223 Imran Rahman
452. 2217 cubing_addict
452. 2217 WHY841
454. 2202 fdh dnfed the solve
454. 2202 OrdinarySolver4048
456. 2200 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
457. 2191 CuberThomas
458. 2189 VJW
459. 2171 Yeguk Kim
460. 2165 Jlit
461. 2160 ThomasBevan
462. 2134 Bill Domiano
463. 2124 Haya_Mirror
463. 2124 Jan Kasprzak
465. 2123 Carter Bitz
466. 2122 ARJCuber
467. 2110 Caleb Ashley
468. 2109 DemonChihuahua
469. 2107 PratikKhannaSkewb
470. 2104 JohnDaCuber
471. 2102 EmmaTheCapicorn
472. 2062 John Benwell
473. 2038 nico_german_cuber
474. 2022 WTFperm
475. 1995 Enirolf
476. 1994 TheKaeden10
477. 1987 RapsinSix
478. 1979 LHCUBE2017
479. 1934 MLGCubez
480. 1926 nurhid.hisham
481. 1922 toinou06cubing
481. 1922 riovqn
483. 1909 Johnathan Young
484. 1890 tavery343
485. 1883 Yoyofruits_
486. 1872 MaxwellCobb
487. 1858 Θperm
488. 1852 Ricco
488. 1852 Francisco Moraes
490. 1847 SirWaffle
491. 1842 Pedro Gil
492. 1839 Aerocuber
493. 1825 JustinTimeCuber
494. 1813 Predther
495. 1803 justyy14
496. 1796 Arnau Tous
497. 1794 Skewb_Cube
498. 1792 ganiscool
499. 1781 blerrpycuber
500. 1767 Kaito Kid Cuber
501. 1763 Ghost Cuber 
501. 1763 Skuber
503. 1760 TheSilverBeluga
503. 1760 Meow_dasKatze
505. 1753 KingTriden
506. 1751 Elo13
506. 1751 Benjamin Bø
508. 1746 Twisted Cubing
509. 1740 Coinman_
510. 1738 NoSekt
511. 1736 bobbybob
512. 1734 Brady
513. 1722 arbivara
514. 1718 CJ York
515. 1717 Cuber JH
516. 1704 p.dranchuk
517. 1687 Arnavol
518. 1657 SpeedCubing RDJ
519. 1651 Theoruff
520. 1649 max jensen
521. 1648 Corner Twistz
522. 1641 Danielle Ang
523. 1639 Thecubingcuber347
524. 1637 theos
524. 1637 roxanajohnson01
526. 1633 Cillian
527. 1628 James Chang
528. 1624 GioccioCuber
528. 1624 qwr
530. 1623 Keenan Johnson
531. 1620 Color Cuber
532. 1609 John_NOTgood
533. 1607 Kar0
534. 1603 ProStar
534. 1603 Pugalan Aravintan
536. 1600 Huntsidermy Cubed
537. 1588 rubiksman0
538. 1583 user10086
539. 1572 jaysammey777
540. 1567 [email protected]
541. 1558 Qzinator
542. 1547 Vector
543. 1532 Janster1909
544. 1528 SebastianCarrillo
545. 1527 HNcubing
546. 1526 VIBE_ZT
547. 1525 FeelTheBeat
548. 1512 Jonathan Truchot
549. 1503 Natemophi
550. 1492 Caden Fisher
551. 1480 qunbacca
552. 1477 TommyC
553. 1471 domrred
554. 1461 jameschng
555. 1449 A_Fast
556. 1448 Nutybaconator
557. 1446 dario1514
558. 1444 aricuber
559. 1437 jeff1867
560. 1421 Kenzo
561. 1413 CubingCraft2
562. 1412 Cubing Simplified
563. 1397 Lubot99
564. 1396 jcuber213
565. 1391 typeman5
566. 1390 toastedcuber
566. 1390 NONOGamer12
568. 1388 SlowerCuber
569. 1382 rileymc
570. 1380 begiuli65
571. 1378 equatoR_
572. 1374 YellowEnte
573. 1365 destin_shulfer
573. 1365 cubenerd74
575. 1359 SuperCrafter51
576. 1353 JFCUBING
577. 1343 BigTriboli
578. 1341 MasterIcePanda
578. 1341 Stokey
580. 1337 Chris Choi
581. 1322 FHAT_PHUT
582. 1319 Pfannkuchener
583. 1311 Hana_n
584. 1306 Penguinocuber
584. 1306 AlexISCrazy
586. 1299 Michael DeLaRosa
587. 1298 Lord brainy
588. 1291 PiKeeper
589. 1288 Stxrkzy
590. 1285 RyFi
591. 1279 SentsuiJack2403
592. 1275 SPEEEEED
593. 1273 I am gan for cubes
594. 1267 Running for cube
595. 1264 robotmania
596. 1260 Maximilian2011
596. 1260 Elisa Rippe
598. 1254 edd_dib
599. 1253 Davoda_IV
599. 1253 a_cuber04
601. 1227 Lightning
602. 1217 Lim Hung
603. 1214 Joe Archibald
604. 1213 Niclas Mach
605. 1199 jtcubezyt
606. 1185 2018KUCZ01
607. 1183 buzzteam4
608. 1181 inoske
609. 1175 David Reid
610. 1173 NotMeCubes
611. 1169 Heath Flick
612. 1168 Hari Hari
613. 1159 Heheheha
614. 1149 William Austin
615. 1143 DuckubingCuber347
616. 1142 Scrambled
617. 1141 Sjiraff
618. 1139 Ianis the cuber
619. 1128 FlatMars
620. 1112 Travelingyoyokid
621. 1109 KSNCubed
622. 1107 spalmon
623. 1094 AmyCubes
624. 1093 JoXCuber
625. 1090 P.Love
626. 1088 Mormi
627. 1085 topppits
628. 1082 SimonK
628. 1082 Mageminx
630. 1080 Gregory Alekseev
631. 1077 nanocube
632. 1076 Cooper Jones
633. 1075 AndrewT99
634. 1074 Somebody0009
635. 1072 xcalius
636. 1067 pranavAR
637. 1053 Exmestify
638. 1049 Jakub.G
639. 1046 MikaSmulders
640. 1043 ElyasCubing
641. 1042 dnguyen2204
642. 1039 SYUTEO
643. 1037 Sjviray
644. 1036 Kalindu
645. 1034 megacubes
646. 1031 GTGil
646. 1031 Halqrius
648. 1027 Multicubing
649. 1020 Yoyofruits
650. 1015 jakesamarel
651. 1014 Arachane
652. 1007 Cuber987
653. 1006 colegemuth
654. 1003 Martwin
655. 993 OwlC
656. 990 Petro Leum
657. 987 Uwais
658. 980 Llama.Cuber_
659. 979 Ianis Chele
660. 978 yalesunivrasity
661. 973 DaTornadoKarateCuber
662. 972 Gan11Cuber
663. 971 oliviervlcube
663. 971 Yudo
665. 967 hkg11khanh
666. 965 Tom466
666. 965 Mister.EliotB
668. 959 49shadows
669. 957 Cuber Rhythms
670. 950 Jami Viljanen
670. 950 Kedin drysdale
672. 949 Wilhelm
673. 947 Rafaello
674. 946 jack_bellom07
675. 944 Mr Cuber
675. 944 Splenj
675. 944 Trotters
678. 942 IsekaiMe
679. 940 Neb
680. 938 T1_M0
681. 933 lucyd266
682. 928 owendonnelly
683. 916 UkkoE
684. 915 John123
685. 911 TheKravCuber
686. 907 khachuli
687. 901 yCArp
688. 896 NmeCuber
689. 894 Aluminum
690. 893 [email protected]
690. 893 shaub1
692. 892 Daniel 3x3
693. 882 Aidan Hiah
694. 879 arctan
695. 873 MarkA64
695. 873 tom0989123
697. 872 GLV
698. 871 PotatoCuber
699. 856 Fmlet
700. 855 TheSlowCuber
701. 853 sascholeks
702. 852 1davey29
702. 852 Cubing Forever
704. 850 Micah Wingfield
705. 848 Lachlan Stephens
705. 848 Tyler Bennett
707. 842 oliver sitja sichel
708. 837 Tx789
709. 832 Lutz_P
710. 831 Labano
711. 829 Astr4l
712. 828 SmirkyCubes
713. 826 tentie
714. 824 Henri Leinfelder
715. 823 Haadynaushahi
716. 821 DavidEdwards
717. 808 Whale
718. 804 tuliphanos
719. 801 dads_cookies
719. 801 mrsniffles01
719. 801 Bld
722. 798 SkewbKid
723. 796 Soldier
724. 787 Amelia Cheng
725. 779 BLCuber8
725. 779 icubeslow434
727. 774 rubix guy
728. 771 Alex Niedland
729. 769 helloimcubedup
730. 766 DanielCubes
731. 762 ajw9668
732. 761 Jervis38
733. 760 frodyan
734. 758 RainbowsAndStuff
735. 754 Jany
736. 752 a3533
736. 752 UPCHAN
738. 748 ELLE1000
739. 747 DetDuVil
740. 739 Burrito
741. 738 Mrdoobery
742. 737 The_T01let
743. 735 GenZ Cubing
744. 730 Swamp347
745. 728 josephslane
746. 726 EdyuFrostpawGH
747. 722 aamiel
747. 722 Akshath
749. 721 Auric Cui
750. 714 Mattecuber
751. 710 Theemo
752. 705 taco_schell
753. 703 dominic_cater
754. 700 [email protected]
755. 698 charlh_bld
756. 697 Liz2107
756. 697 SUCubing
758. 696 feli.cubes
759. 695 CUBING08
760. 690 GT8590
761. 689 ShortStuff
762. 687 Volcaniccubing
763. 686 josephcuber
764. 684 Glyr
764. 684 AngeGabriel
766. 676 RisingShinx
767. 672 CasperHegt
768. 659 sideedmain
769. 655 Comvat
770. 649 bulkocuber
770. 649 bradyung
770. 649 mouses_ikae
773. 647 Dimitry
774. 644 IsThatA4x4
775. 643 Dr_Brain346
776. 642 RubieKubie1
777. 635 MazeHew
778. 632 Gavsters_Cubing
779. 628 mipmopblorg
780. 621 FastCubeMaster
781. 618 shaqaroni
781. 618 Jackimus
783. 614 Cubing09
784. 612 jordi_frei
785. 605 Elisa
786. 600 jronge94
787. 598 Amitbuk
788. 597 i eat air
789. 594 Ekisiga
790. 588 Tsukasa Sano
791. 585 MrLunarWolf
791. 585 kainos
791. 585 RubricCubric
794. 584 ICuber_Official
794. 584 tylerkochy
796. 580 CuberCuShaw
797. 579 Legendary_X
797. 579 Cosmic Cubes
799. 578 UnknownCanvas
799. 578 2019PILH01
801. 574 anderson_1231
802. 571 fjwareh
803. 566 Julio974
804. 563 GeographicalCuber
805. 557 Dageris
806. 556 Urho Kinnunen
807. 554 NickTyler
808. 548 Orr
808. 548 GabTheCuber
810. 540 SuperSkewb
811. 538 Itami
811. 538 adiwastu
813. 537 Abucuberksa
814. 536 Athervus
815. 535 mystetcuningas
816. 534 mrjames113083
816. 534 Joecab 2000
818. 529 trav1
819. 528 Jonah Jarvis
819. 528 m24816
821. 527 Beerwah
822. 526 RifleCat
823. 525 Stock_Fish109
824. 523 PotatoCuberYT
824. 523 Sir
826. 521 tc kruber
827. 518 Foreright
828. 516 ya boi jimmy
829. 514 V Perm
830. 511 Natanael
830. 511 Nafiz
832. 507 Kit Clement
833. 505 SloMo Cubing
834. 502 Manatee 10235
835. 499 Ksawierov
836. 498 great cuber
837. 494 HelgeBerlin
837. 494 wgisme
839. 492 TDog
840. 491 jjrthecuber01
840. 491 Andy Chakarov
842. 488 npaul282
842. 488 Algfish
844. 484 kirbzcitkatz
845. 483 willian_pessoa
846. 482 Ivanko_UA
847. 480 ChaseTheCuber12
847. 480 bunsen
849. 479 Kaktoose
850. 470 1001010101001
851. 461 SpeedCuber2.0
852. 460 Samuel Baird
853. 459 2020LONG05
854. 458 imapickle07
855. 453 zed zed
856. 452 cubingmom2
856. 452 Parth
858. 451 YoAkshYo
858. 451 Jack_Slattery27
860. 450 AdamRubiksCubed
861. 449 Lookify cubef
862. 445 Zacian1516
863. 441 Cubixy
863. 441 EvanCuber
863. 441 Daniel Exequiel
866. 440 rjt07
867. 439 soccuber
868. 437 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
869. 435 didiask
870. 433 Arcanist
871. 432 hackertyper492
871. 432 bentse
873. 431 Ppcubing
874. 430 Nafiz Fuad Sazid
875. 429 Oscar Hansen
876. 427 abnerpthen
876. 427 Toothcraver55
878. 426 johnandthecube
878. 426 Mrhashtagpickle
880. 422 SkewbyCuber
881. 420 Icuber17
881. 420 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
883. 419 calvinhart
884. 417 yeen
885. 413 GalaxyCubes5
886. 410 goidlon
886. 410 Cubelet
888. 409 Traveler5240
889. 408 sash22
890. 405 M.Sikandar
891. 404 LukeBrunsvold
892. 403 Charlene Palafox
893. 401 MegaminxMan
893. 401 Y cuber
893. 401 Hoàng Quang Khải
896. 399 HiroshiCubes
897. 398 Richard
898. 397 CFOP INC
898. 397 cometcubes
898. 397 Gadiboyo
901. 396 bradmk;wes
902. 395 GWL1000
902. 395 wrmlover
904. 394 NoProblemCubing
904. 394 zakikaz
906. 393 Christopher Crnjak
906. 393 RubikAr
906. 393 Aos1220221803
909. 391 Midnight_Cuber
910. 390 J727S
911. 389 Nabhan Niyaz
912. 388 JAcubes
913. 387 Theopryminxking
914. 383 FentheGoat
915. 382 Destin.S
916. 378 ninjaravioli
917. 377 auntie
917. 377 Krilov
919. 374 SomeRandomCuber1
919. 374 bpaulson
919. 374 Dsm
922. 372 Dominduchami
922. 372 Chew Zheng Rui
924. 371 KingKong617
925. 370 Speed Cuber 10.0
925. 370 tabberkev
925. 370 Duncan Kimmett
928. 364 Bluid
928. 364 spacepotat0
928. 364 Iglesauce
931. 363 AquaStormCuber
932. 360 djshuffle09
933. 359 Shaquille_oatmeal
933. 359 orangeicing
935. 358 Tomoki-cube
936. 357 MJCuber05
936. 357 YaBoiKemp
938. 355 anna4f
939. 351 PortugeeJoe
940. 350 Amir Muzhakhaev
941. 349 PiMaster314
942. 348 ZebraCubes
942. 348 Spectrum77
942. 348 MrShroom85
945. 347 Ulysse
945. 347 Jacobo_Formigós
947. 346 ForcefleeCubez
948. 344 loffy
949. 343 jsolver
949. 343 yahia
951. 342 Eli Theperson
951. 342 Aussie Saad
953. 341 JC Botha
954. 340 fani
955. 337 CuberDawnF2L
956. 335 cubesolver7
956. 335 insane in the brain
958. 334 Hubbabubba10100
959. 333 Sriyansh
960. 332 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
960. 332 Tobias Hermans
960. 332 vi_
963. 330 aerocube
963. 330 BUFI
965. 329 FH1986
966. 328 espeed
967. 325 stubblycuber
968. 323 The grandmaster
969. 321 Thewan2
970. 318 eddieyu
971. 315 Triple N Cubing
972. 314 someguywithacooltoy
972. 314 tornadotypist
974. 312 Neon
975. 311 shea123
976. 310 SSpzcee
977. 307 cazandominic
977. 307 Camden jenkins
979. 306 nonsub20cuber
980. 305 gottagitgud
980. 305 JamesBond54
982. 303 http_Noel
982. 303 NetherCubing
984. 302 Wepeel
984. 302 Kaedenthecuber
986. 301 Enzo_BJ
987. 300 QvQ
987. 300 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
987. 300 StaticCuber46
990. 299 HarrisonM
991. 297 Rouxster
991. 297 Payt521
991. 297 Nickita
994. 296 roconnor1994
995. 295 CalamityCubes
995. 295 THE CUBER SQUARED
997. 294 AmyYu
998. 292 apollocube
998. 292 Rakshith.g
1000. 291 Timur Demirci
1001. 289 gancubethebest
1002. 288 jwiejoo
1003. 286 Waiz
1004. 283 riz3ndrr 
1004. 283 Cand
1006. 282 siddhanshisethi
1007. 280 NotyingCubes
1008. 279 lucazdoescubingstuff
1009. 278 XDtoMe
1010. 277 nms777
1010. 277 Theodor Nordstrand
1012. 276 Mikel
1013. 275 CubeSolver19
1013. 275 jachi
1015. 272 soggy_bred
1016. 271 Cozy
1016. 271 sDLfj
1018. 270 Almondsattyqp
1019. 269 SmallTownCuber
1019. 269 ArdenLuvzCats
1021. 268 OllieCubing
1022. 266 CubiBubi
1022. 266 Reirto-RRNF
1022. 266 Gamerwhocubes
1025. 265 blairubik
1025. 265 G DA CUBER
1025. 265 HeyIts1ris
1028. 264 jbudd
1029. 263 Beckham
1029. 263 Cubinginatree
1029. 263 vcecchini
1032. 261 scarycreeper
1032. 261 cubekid2014
1034. 259 Enter1
1035. 257 Papkin
1035. 257 randomboi
1035. 257 panicChris
1038. 256 balugawale
1039. 255 smaelzonlrokmae
1039. 255 Wimpy
1039. 255 Cubing_Marmot
1042. 254 epic cuber
1043. 253 alexanderpersaud
1044. 251 CAPTAINVALPO96
1045. 250 Joe123
1045. 250 Milominxx
1045. 250 LilChedda
1045. 250 Thebluedragon65
1045. 250 T_Perm_Cuber
1050. 249 Burrito Does Cubes
1051. 247 kvineeta
1052. 246 OB Cubes
1052. 246 astnon
1054. 245 Merp
1054. 245 journey4ever
1054. 245 GCoolCuber
1057. 244 Davis1016
1057. 244 Cuber.Hello.com
1059. 243 RFMX
1060. 242 penguinhopper
1060. 242 jun349
1060. 242 star
1063. 241 Rubadcar
1063. 241 KP-20359
1063. 241 A Slice of M
1066. 240 Blake the Cuber
1067. 239 Pondgazer
1067. 239 Benul
1069. 238 idkwhattomakethis
1070. 237 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
1071. 236 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
1072. 235 jc_rubik
1072. 235 mahdi is a cuber 
1072. 235 OcR_43
1072. 235 KIM ROYO
1076. 233 William Jay Segeurra
1077. 232 Micael
1077. 232 Cuberstache
1077. 232 blu_k
1080. 231 Zeke_beke
1081. 230 JLSH
1081. 230 Froggy
1083. 227 Chirag123
1084. 226 eranzaza
1085. 224 Henry Lipka
1085. 224 Chaseycubes
1085. 224 CuberMan28
1085. 224 ZPcuber
1089. 221 thetedbeaux
1089. 221 mee6
1091. 220 Ate Pero
1092. 219 jave
1093. 217 MTOBEIYF
1093. 217 Speed_0118
1093. 217 Algovi0812
1093. 217 JoshuaDoesCubing
1093. 217 2x2er129
1098. 216 Zhanasyl
1099. 215 Jam88
1099. 215 LeonCubes
1101. 214 PiEquals3.14
1102. 213 StopMotionCuber
1103. 212 DDDDavid
1103. 212 avaneesh
1105. 211 Ammar1
1106. 209 Eviatar Hittin
1106. 209 erykkasperek
1108. 208 Ashwin Singh
1108. 208 V Achyuthan 2904
1108. 208 bentoes
1111. 207 itzwoyingg
1112. 206 Anka
1112. 206 Luke1234
1112. 206 PUMA_09
1112. 206 wave_cuber
1116. 205 Trig0n
1116. 205 username4
1116. 205 otcami23
1119. 204 Bryan4305
1119. 204 SahmAB
1121. 203 SahmA
1122. 202 Super_Cool_2
1122. 202 kylez
1124. 201 CyanSandwich
1124. 201 FlorianEnduro #111
1124. 201 BAnnaCubes12
1124. 201 Ccuubbeerr
1128. 198 teehee_elan
1128. 198 Mrauo
1130. 197 BerSerKer
1130. 197 DarthDK
1130. 197 slaifjdliajf
1133. 196 patricKING
1133. 196 Kaycubes
1135. 194 UnlikelyFox Cubing
1136. 193 fortissim2
1136. 193 lucasliao0403
1138. 192 Varnite
1139. 191 alexed
1140. 189 Divij Goel
1141. 188 rubiksboy0710
1141. 188 Geneva
1143. 187 xavidotcom
1144. 186 Iza_the_cuber
1145. 185 mista
1145. 185 ScuffyCubes
1145. 185 RCG
1148. 184 Tecknet
1148. 184 Eli Satterfield
1150. 183 vedant super cuber
1150. 183 GuiltyLizard698
1152. 182 YassMes
1153. 181 JailtonMendes
1154. 180 Mateus Garcia Rodolfo
1154. 180 noel wahinya kiongo
1156. 179 Ccubes
1156. 179 brickinapresent
1156. 179 graysonthecuber
1159. 178 Boby Okta Arianda
1159. 178 Tranman64
1159. 178 liamcubes10
1162. 177 Iblfhk
1162. 177 MeSub20
1162. 177 GradBomb
1162. 177 Lio2010
1162. 177 niharika22001100
1167. 176 antonio19kamh3
1167. 176 mee7
1169. 175 RonnyAce
1169. 175 0987654321
1169. 175 YPerm
1172. 174 Kayden
1173. 173 cuberboy123
1173. 173 karma8724
1175. 168 egor1abs
1176. 167 Cubic Pro Max
1177. 166 Amadoj
1177. 166 Xatu
1179. 165 Ethan1575
1180. 164 ILikeTrains
1181. 163 whyamistillnotsub20!!
1181. 163 zeta_zeros
1183. 162 AdrianCubing
1183. 162 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
1183. 162 Kgcubers
1186. 161 Physfaxe
1186. 161 M2 Cubing
1186. 161 Waji
1186. 161 ryan337dogo
1190. 160 VGCubing
1190. 160 Berkman03
1190. 160 jo141
1193. 159 Sathish KS
1193. 159 Johnathan
1193. 159 nicb4491
1193. 159 Young_sap_BeCubing
1197. 158 WACWCA
1198. 156 willy96
1198. 156 Abby
1200. 155 Thom S.
1200. 155 hankthetank
1202. 154 brodawg
1202. 154 falsnn
1202. 154 cubED5799
1205. 152 Billybong378
1205. 152 Jacobcuber
1205. 152 DaBluePiano
1205. 152 CUBERS123456
1209. 151 Lord0gnome
1209. 151 Anthonycube
1211. 150 BaseballSlashWrestler
1212. 149 Gregsimo84
1212. 149 Algfish31
1212. 149 Cosmos
1212. 149 treyg0606
1216. 148 Svand0lf
1216. 148 Ian Huang
1218. 147 BhuvinTheCuber
1219. 146 Enda Loftus
1220. 145 Manuelmore00
1221. 144 ashar81
1222. 143 Dino_Kuber
1223. 142 Teh Keng Foo
1223. 142 CreationUniverse
1223. 142 finri
1223. 142 Scrollo
1223. 142 airton
1223. 142 traincubes
1229. 141 waiyan
1229. 141 sccrubzillas brother
1229. 141 Cubethought
1229. 141 Babbelbao
1233. 140 thousand_cuts
1233. 140 nandaanyatiga
1235. 139 DaGreatMup
1236. 138 Zno
1236. 138 Wilfredlam0418
1236. 138 SollsIsCool
1236. 138 Praneet_Raghav
1236. 138 Vinayak_009044
1236. 138 HaiyaAustin
1236. 138 grathepro
1243. 137 CrispyCubing
1243. 137 I'm A Cuber
1243. 137 Taffy23
1246. 136 Irotholoro
1247. 135 Rouxbx
1248. 134 PRANAD GURRAPU
1248. 134 jsolver1
1248. 134 Arace aaron
1251. 133 Rubuscu
1251. 133 NIHARIKA
1253. 132 BadSpeedCuber
1254. 131 kilwap147
1254. 131 Kal-Flo
1256. 130 ThomasJE
1256. 130 RestroomLad57
1258. 129 davidr
1258. 129 Jihu Mun
1258. 129 CUubingCure
1258. 129 Ivyish
1258. 129 ikae
1263. 128 Adam_Jeremy
1263. 128 CubeStopCubing
1265. 127 TruettM
1265. 127 Odis From Barnyard
1265. 127 Keaten
1265. 127 Fwittles
1269. 126 graythebeast
1270. 125 Moonwink Cuber
1271. 124 Edmund
1271. 124 N speedsolving
1271. 124 Mytprodude
1271. 124 Hassan Khanani
1271. 124 Futurechamp77
1276. 123 Donavan
1277. 121 Skullush
1277. 121 Cringycuber2711
1277. 121 Kim38889
1280. 120 Woodman567
1280. 120 CraterCuberYT
1282. 119 João Santos
1282. 119 SuperMarioGuy4
1282. 119 randomcubes
1285. 118 teboecubes
1285. 118 BandedCubing101
1287. 117 Brendan Bakker
1287. 117 Yunhooooo
1287. 117 PotatoIsGreat
1287. 117 Wyvernshade
1287. 117 mr honey
1287. 117 BirdCubing
1293. 116 JJtheCuber
1293. 116 Cuber767
1295. 115 Dorkios
1296. 114 Smart_Cat19
1297. 113 syffin
1297. 113 Mason A
1299. 112 qej
1299. 112 Nghia1987235
1299. 112 benjihunt97
1299. 112 dn01
1303. 111 Vires
1304. 110 Caiocaf1
1305. 109 Dnfclocker
1305. 109 asbjorn
1307. 108 H Perm Speedcuber
1308. 107 Sheldon Vi
1308. 107 Xander_cubero
1310. 106 Isabu
1311. 105 CuberM
1311. 105 qwer13
1311. 105 memo_cubed
1311. 105 i'mstillnotsub20
1311. 105 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
1311. 105 GenZCubingOfficial
1311. 105 cristicris6
1318. 104 oneshot
1318. 104 Fin
1320. 103 Sanjay Natarajan
1320. 103 GAN CUBE
1320. 103 ThatKidCuber
1323. 101 RichCuberBoy389
1324. 100 Oliver Wrzecionowski
1324. 100 genjirules5$
1324. 100 ComputerCuber
1327. 99 Hithisisaccount
1327. 99 Rubik01
1329. 98 Sasuke_Uchiha
1329. 98 Diego2711
1329. 98 Yoyoed cuber
1329. 98 zlc
1329. 98 Heidi
1329. 98 Joel207
1335. 97 Cyrus
1335. 97 Joel.com
1335. 97 monke
1338. 96 timmon
1338. 96 Quexs
1338. 96 Rainer F.
1341. 95 ImmolatedMarmoset
1341. 95 Duan
1343. 94 Dankycubing
1343. 94 colourblind_cuber
1343. 94 ronjaaa
1346. 93 Amparatoro
1346. 93 Jeremy de Jong
1348. 91 FalconInsane
1348. 91 Elliot-_-
1348. 91 quinnbateman
1348. 91 BlueDefender102
1348. 91 Jakob Wickenberg
1348. 91 cookiecube
1354. 90 Raphsurvivor
1354. 90 F'prime
1354. 90 Kaphowltha
1357. 89 duckyisepic
1357. 89 WD-420
1357. 89 Lijunhui
1357. 89 Rubix solver
1361. 88 Allan Foltz
1362. 87 (ec)3
1362. 87 Keule
1362. 87 Storm_Cube$
1362. 87 Dude123
1362. 87 JayArlo
1367. 86 Zakk Amers-Delph
1367. 86 Notna2010
1367. 86 Almen19
1370. 85 sean_ot
1370. 85 基山ヒロト
1370. 85 AkD
1373. 84 Alex DiTuro
1373. 84 Kaikckaikc
1373. 84 edlich
1373. 84 Nevinator2
1377. 83 Leila
1377. 83 SpedCube
1379. 82 neicu
1379. 82 Sheng241
1379. 82 the_swest
1379. 82 MrJesster
1383. 81 Awder
1383. 81 Black_Hat
1383. 81 Americuber
1383. 81 kirklilly
1383. 81 Cuber88
1388. 80 MEF227
1388. 80 Namedkid55
1388. 80 GhostGanCuber_Aadit
1388. 80 MythbeastFaris
1388. 80 Timo961
1388. 80 GradBombR
1394. 79 Justplayingwithx
1395. 78 Leonard Erik Gombár
1395. 78 Shrimpy
1395. 78 Xnightslayer99
1398. 77 LuckzYT
1398. 77 BraveSoul2110
1398. 77 ALoneCloud
1401. 76 Scy
1401. 76 lil_taco
1401. 76 Idk_htp_Cubes!
1401. 76 Rubik’s cube champion
1401. 76 WD_40 Guzzler
1401. 76 ThijmopTheCuber
1401. 76 Nealius4Realius
1408. 75 trivula16
1408. 75 ShyGuy1129
1408. 75 Olivecubr
1411. 74 Simon31415
1411. 74 M_bro2703
1413. 73 MCRocks323
1413. 73 anishka3115
1413. 73 F’prime
1413. 73 Purpl
1413. 73 sleepx
1418. 72 lvcuber
1418. 72 Magimus
1420. 71 cubingcorner
1421. 70 Tst
1421. 70 Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber
1421. 70 Nick Ellers
1424. 69 riffch
1424. 69 trivially
1424. 69 Sarvin Sangelapten
1424. 69 BeginneratCFOP
1424. 69 Masked
1424. 69 Ryotaro Iwasaki
1424. 69 ARandomGuyWhoPractices2x2
1431. 67 GAN CUBER
1431. 67 Jordy chileen
1431. 67 Egb
1431. 67 Michaeltawfik
1435. 66 Theo Leinad
1435. 66 thatonedude
1435. 66 yoavc2010
1435. 66 Alexandra Minea
1435. 66 d---
1440. 65 crazykitten499
1440. 65 Natan’s Life
1440. 65 GamingLachss
1440. 65 Richspeedcuber
1444. 64 ottozing
1444. 64 Babcga
1444. 64 Kurukuru
1444. 64 avodious
1444. 64 lilwoaji
1444. 64 Bababooey
1444. 64 Joslyn Lilly
1444. 64 Jmart
1444. 64 SecretSix
1453. 63 Kattimau
1453. 63 julia_kuchle
1453. 63 leemer21
1456. 62 Last Layer King
1456. 62 saindu himansa
1456. 62 Jilli0
1456. 62 creamwAstaKen
1456. 62 Phazer
1456. 62 sanjayan
1462. 61 Juanito alcachofa
1462. 61 jiduong
1464. 60 Firestar
1465. 59 Samt1210
1465. 59 Fusion Cuber
1467. 58 Godsbest
1467. 58 Fischlein
1469. 57 Jaylen
1469. 57 Oedipsos
1469. 57 rays
1472. 56 mazeyu
1472. 56 wucens
1472. 56 LilTrooper
1475. 55 Gamervinecke
1475. 55 reue
1477. 54 Zae
1477. 54 Alexmatt1014
1479. 53 Mark Boyanowski
1479. 53 OtterCuber
1479. 53 Maki518
1479. 53 Aarav
1479. 53 IsuckAtcubing124
1484. 52 CrazyFastTiger_06
1485. 51 Finlay Cox
1485. 51 Fruits432
1487. 50 Taleag
1487. 50 CalebB
1487. 50 XxLira_AftonxX
1490. 49 Hergam
1490. 49 Juan Bababooey
1490. 49 Cuber the trooper
1490. 49 TheFlyingDuck
1490. 49 V1M0HHH
1490. 49 evdizzle
1490. 49 thefootballplayer
1497. 48 ProyectoSigma
1497. 48 Penguin_cuber 0713
1497. 48 shaswat bajracharya
1497. 48 Aryan Datta Gatir
1497. 48 lQuber
1497. 48 Yeih Zhi
1503. 47 Meatalic_Cuber
1503. 47 SupermacyJ
1503. 47 jazzylev21
1503. 47 Captain_froopy
1503. 47 Q*bertTheCuber
1503. 47 iamverygoodperson2x2
1509. 46 Faustfan
1509. 46 Shreenivas k mankani
1509. 46 BR Cuber
1509. 46 LucaID
1509. 46 Mactyws
1509. 46 cuberboy
1509. 46 Okopatie
1509. 46 Eric3742Jr
1517. 45 ColorfulPockets
1517. 45 LukasCubes
1517. 45 Puzzlerr
1517. 45 Andeankat
1517. 45 Greenish
1517. 45 Dimitris11
1523. 44 Future
1523. 44 RubixNoob318
1523. 44 I forgor
1526. 43 meme
1526. 43 Bavarian_god
1526. 43 Jaywalkerz
1526. 43 Rubikslegend
1526. 43 rogo
1526. 43 TheDog35
1526. 43 levi.m
1533. 42 Shrihan
1533. 42 billyinglis
1535. 41 Gan unfanboy
1535. 41 odd.
1535. 41 Moemwere
1535. 41 mrduck
1535. 41 Solveeverything
1535. 41 jeems
1541. 40 nevinscph
1541. 40 kits_
1541. 40 shelckor
1541. 40 Yolo_Gamer0000
1541. 40 arhaankhan
1541. 40 Luarrrrrrrrrr
1541. 40 pszmrh
1548. 39 Shrek
1548. 39 Shuey L
1548. 39 TanushOP
1548. 39 rPlane331
1552. 38 seungju choi
1552. 38 cason
1552. 38 Aicuber
1555. 37 gargshweta
1556. 36 YY
1556. 36 childisbean
1558. 35 ryan wong
1558. 35 hsingh
1558. 35 crazy cuber1
1558. 35 Luan
1562. 34 RyuKagamine
1562. 34 zerokool14
1564. 33 Acuberthatisslow
1564. 33 Marioadventurefx
1564. 33 MP7252
1564. 33 cubinghuman
1568. 32 jake.levine
1568. 32 Sohaib Mubbashir
1568. 32 zaigham
1571. 31 Steven-Fady
1571. 31 travisdhhd
1573. 30 arjun07
1573. 30 Marzar
1573. 30 triedl
1573. 30 WWcuber
1573. 30 yusri Ahamed
1578. 29 Daanbe
1578. 29 A CubingCurse
1578. 29 silunar
1578. 29 t-perm
1578. 29 redpineappleman
1578. 29 rouxfast22
1578. 29 tobias.riedling
1578. 29 Marble_pro
1578. 29 joshisbored
1587. 28 Riya#5665
1587. 28 BlindNerd
1587. 28 Sidhanta Nayak
1587. 28 Kenny Beauchamp
1591. 27 Prashant Saran
1591. 27 Gamikiscubing
1591. 27 GuestyRobloxCubingLOver
1591. 27 Rica
1591. 27 Acuberintheworld
1596. 26 HD Truong Giang
1596. 26 Hexamonka
1596. 26 Carbonated_Milk
1599. 25 MinusOne
1599. 25 IUseBegginerMethodNoBully
1599. 25 Kdogs
1599. 25 Aalbino
1599. 25 Areeb shehzad
1599. 25 Pablo528
1599. 25 MujmonstEr
1599. 25 nickromaniello
1607. 24 varshan
1607. 24 Jelly_Pyraminx
1607. 24 the average speed cuber
1607. 24 Maxwell19
1607. 24 Dcubing
1607. 24 Tanu123
1613. 23 avocado
1613. 23 NinjaDax2011
1613. 23 DanikaCuber
1613. 23 CrazyCuber/Gamer
1613. 23 Keerthi Sangelapten
1613. 23 speedcuber4567
1613. 23 thundder
1613. 23 Sohaib Mubbashir Javaid
1613. 23 Waqfiqh cubing
1622. 22 TheShadowJack
1622. 22 Lukun7
1622. 22 Mikomancuber52
1622. 22 anisgh
1622. 22 Vikrant Shankar
1622. 22 iwantmfjsmeilong3x3
1628. 21 kanaksalunke
1628. 21 Oren Lester
1628. 21 Arabi Khan
1628. 21 DatSpeedCuber
1628. 21 GavinDelosReyes
1628. 21 King Cube
1628. 21 Taffy24
1628. 21 Kyle15
1628. 21 bernardspeedcuber
1637. 20 Smiles
1637. 20 executier
1637. 20 Abradeo
1637. 20 Hadescrown666
1637. 20 TheSagerCubeMaster
1637. 20 Fast_Koobir
1637. 20 norskey
1637. 20 VictorVulture
1637. 20 ARNAV1
1646. 19 Cuberboi
1646. 19 wolfhunter
1646. 19 ancubing
1646. 19 Akash.G
1646. 19 Moshallow
1646. 19 realtfcds2
1646. 19 Lucas Miote
1653. 18 Impossible Cuber
1653. 18 MCsheepy
1653. 18 Wertm
1653. 18 Nabhan
1653. 18 cuberer
1653. 18 chathuka
1659. 17 RCTACameron
1659. 17 thejerber44
1659. 17 Kxturbocuber
1659. 17 Az_CubeZ
1659. 17 rubik'scubeguy
1659. 17 Zaffran
1659. 17 crackercuber
1659. 17 BEDWARS IS AMAZING
1667. 16 devaka
1667. 16 jjjdragon31
1667. 16 abigaildoyle
1667. 16 Chandra.cuber
1667. 16 Jakob T
1667. 16 slowsolver123
1667. 16 Fabian F
1667. 16 EnziPenzi
1667. 16 Vir Agarwal
1667. 16 hamir
1677. 15 AvocadoCubez
1677. 15 cirno
1677. 15 djlq728
1677. 15 Mohith
1677. 15 3D Cuber
1677. 15 Hex Cubing
1677. 15 Kannika09
1677. 15 tord705
1677. 15 allisonames
1677. 15 DarkSolver2201
1677. 15 thecommander858
1688. 14 Melvintnh327
1688. 14 NoobDeleter
1688. 14 landon_123
1688. 14 yassin but 
1688. 14 Lightning_VTV
1693. 13 rodrisan
1693. 13 TGWCubing
1693. 13 KaydinPeterson
1693. 13 Cuberkai
1693. 13 damien wee cubing
1698. 12 cougarscratch
1698. 12 Helmer Ewert
1698. 12 BenChristman1
1698. 12 RUDRA PATEL
1698. 12 wenzmen
1698. 12 Uncle GAN
1698. 12 Tejeshwi
1698. 12 Keira Vi
1698. 12 Ratking
1698. 12 geekypandey
1698. 12 Lonecuber
1698. 12 Bababooey6969
1698. 12 Crue11a
1698. 12 Rohith Joji
1712. 11 EngiNerdBrian
1712. 11 CCGTheCuber
1712. 11 Corgenix
1712. 11 noahhernandez
1712. 11 Isaac1587
1712. 11 inaaya
1712. 11 Sub cuber
1719. 10 Isaiah Blomker
1719. 10 Kylethomas
1719. 10 jose v
1719. 10 Jipppty
1719. 10 TybeeSolvesCubes
1719. 10 Azlan820
1719. 10 ganslayer
1726. 9 oand6034
1726. 9 ItleBittle
1726. 9 Kadhir Nandhan
1726. 9 Sadeed
1726. 9 Ishapuppy
1726. 9 Kingkobra6336
1726. 9 KlotskiGold
1733. 8 MichaelErskine
1733. 8 Winter
1733. 8 Moorthy
1733. 8 inal_goosey
1733. 8 Rayan
1733. 8 Sugacookie12
1733. 8 Ronak das
1733. 8 JaxsonEisthebest
1741. 7 JHONYBOYDAYS
1741. 7 mesa cubing
1741. 7 Areco
1741. 7 domut
1741. 7 Aaryan13
1741. 7 MASTERMORPHIX
1741. 7 DanielRubicsCube
1741. 7 Sandils
1749. 6 pafnuti
1749. 6 Orew
1749. 6 Bikram Thapa
1749. 6 PandaThegreat
1749. 6 odinthekoala
1749. 6 Dudabever
1749. 6 Isabella
1749. 6 Ajhattrick16
1749. 6 Sky Uzumaki
1749. 6 DIO
1749. 6 Thekowa2134145
1749. 6 Amit Plays And Reviews
1749. 6 Connerphillips
1749. 6 2x2sAreCool
1763. 5 Habsen
1763. 5 steezzfbl
1763. 5 coolspeedsolver
1763. 5 n_perm
1763. 5 N/A Cubing
1763. 5 Rafael fong
1763. 5 boboiboy
1763. 5 Crazycuber-Gan
1763. 5 vrsayyar
1763. 5 Cubeawsome123456789!
1763. 5 miosbysk
1763. 5 Sub cuber offical
1763. 5 Tejaswin
1763. 5 Turro
1763. 5 QQGoh
1763. 5 Mudasir
1763. 5 CatSharked
1780. 4 Ayush singhnx
1780. 4 tobyherbert
1780. 4 Isriel
1780. 4 WikusCube
1780. 4 James Anderson
1780. 4 callumthecuber
1780. 4 Raghav jha
1780. 4 Viking01
1780. 4 ILRAHC
1780. 4 Cosmicuber
1780. 4 Rouxman
1780. 4 DivyanshDarshan
1780. 4 GUY1980
1780. 4 Huang_Joshua
1780. 4 siyo0n
1780. 4 2Slow2Solve
1780. 4 Joy
1780. 4 daani1
1798. 3 moronwithcubes


----------



## DGCubes (Tuesday at 2:53 AM)

DGCubes said:


> Thank you so much Mike! Really happy I pulled off 5th place overall two years in a row


And it happened again, very hyped about the threepeat! Thanks for putting the stats together Mike, I always look forward to this time of year! Very proud that my efforts kept me in the top 5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Tuesday at 2:59 AM)

2022 individual event points:

*2x2x2* (1293)

1. 9767 Legomanz
2. 9600 Charles Jerome
3. 9414 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4. 8704 BrianJ
5. 8539 Ryan Pilat
6. 7996 BradenTheMagician
7. 7969 Tues
8. 7313 Brendyn Dunagan
9. 7194 gruuby
10. 7180 Cale S
11. 6985 Shaun Mack
12. 6878 DGCubes
13. 6876 tsutt099
14. 6874 darrensaito
15. 6492 agradess2
16. 6276 Ash Black
17. 6086 Fred Lang
18. 6070 tJardigradHe
19. 5969 VectorCubes
20. 5820 ichcubegerne
21. 5739 eyeballboi
22. 5695 nigelthecuber
23. 5606 cuberkid10
24. 5603 parkertrager
25. 5580 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26. 5537 Cuber2s
27. 5511 lilwoaji
28. 5440 TheReasonableCuber
29. 5391 asacuber
30. 5389 TipsterTrickster 
31. 5364 Boris McCoy
32. 5352 MichaelNielsen
33. 5250 midnightcuberx
34. 5210 Caíque crispim
35. 5180 TheCubingAddict980
36. 5125 beabernardes
37. 5003 bennettstouder
38. 4975 Antto Pitkänen
39. 4928 ARSCubing
40. 4850 Cody_Caston
41. 4844 Cubey_Tube
42. 4791 EvanWright1
43. 4761 wearephamily1719
44. 4664 Imsoosm
45. 4660 MCuber
46. 4650 Liam Wadek
47. 4635 KDJ
48. 4581 hyn
49. 4574 DhruvA
50. 4560 Christopher Fandrich
51. 4402 turtwig
52. 4342 Parke187
53. 4311 stanley chapel
54. 4310 any name you wish
55. 4305 Redicubeman
56. 4183 Dream Cubing
57. 4146 sigalig
58. 4072 Zeke Mackay
59. 3998 abunickabhi
60. 3944 lumes2121
61. 3905 Timona
62. 3846 Theo Goluboff
63. 3826 leomannen
64. 3796 Ontricus
65. 3724 mihnea3000
66. 3719 Chris Van Der Brink
67. 3714 weatherman223
68. 3569 JackPfeifer
69. 3543 Utkarsh Ashar
70. 3522 yijunleow
71. 3483 Luke Solves Cubes
72. 3475 Oliver Pällo
73. 3405 AndyMok
74. 3365 WizardCM
75. 3330 alyzsnyzs
76. 3321 DynaXT
77. 3287 Calcube
78. 3278 InfinityCuber324
79. 3211 rdurette10
80. 3210 MrKuba600
81. 3205 baseballjello67
82. 3195 Dylan Swarts
83. 3116 JustGoodCuber
84. 3089 Koen van Aller
85. 3056 NewoMinx
86. 3023 Max C.
87. 3016 Hayden Ng
88. 2996 InlandEmpireCuber
89. 2933 SpeedyReedy
90. 2929 remopihel
91. 2927 Clock_Enthusiast
92. 2922 edsch
93. 2918 Fisko
94. 2911 OriginalUsername
95. 2824 trangium
96. 2809 d2polld
97. 2801 asiahyoo1997
98. 2780 tommyo11
99. 2766 MartinN13
100. 2737 Calumv 
101. 2719 Poorcuber09
102. 2710 Jammy
103. 2692 AydenNguyen
104. 2671 Li Xiang
105. 2661 SpiFunTastic
106. 2632 TheDubDubJr
107. 2623 KellanTheCubingCoder
108. 2613 Triangles_are_cubers
109. 2603 Jge
110. 2591 Nevan J
111. 2585 fdskljgrie
112. 2577 JacobLittleton
113. 2554 Isaiah Scott
114. 2541 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
115. 2520 zSquirreL
116. 2478 AidanNoogie
117. 2451 Loffy8
118. 2444 DLXCubing
119. 2406 CornerTwisted
120. 2347 2018KEAR02
121. 2332 YouCubing
122. 2317 JChambers13
123. 2246 2019ECKE02
124. 2211 Cubing Mania
125. 2193 ExultantCarn
126. 2189 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
127. 2188 João Vinicius
128. 2153 Heewon Seo
129. 2150 Josiah Blomker
130. 2133 Mike Hughey
131. 2131 Danny Morgan
132. 2128 bluishshark
133. 2115 Ricardo Zapata
134. 2106 Aleksandar Dukleski
135. 2103 dhafin
136. 2099 2017LAMB06
137. 2091 KrokosB
138. 2075 aznbn
139. 2060 abhijat
140. 2059 Hyperion
141. 2045 Ianwubby
142. 2010 sqAree
143. 2004 KamTheCuber
144. 2000 DUDECUBER
145. 1958 G2013
146. 1946 DistanceRunner25
147. 1943 carlosvilla9
148. 1939 Nitin Kumar 2018
149. 1934 Sub1Hour
150. 1931 KingWilwin16
151. 1902 Benjamin Warry
152. 1889 Magma Cubing
153. 1880 Jakub D
154. 1872 Raymos Castillo
155. 1838 vishwasankarcubing
156. 1836 Zamirul Faris
157. 1830 dycocubix
158. 1798 CodingCuber
159. 1791 Shadowjockey
160. 1778 BradyLawrence
161. 1775 samuel roveran
162. 1750 Sawyer
163. 1749 pb_cuber
164. 1747 Pixaler
165. 1743 CubeLub3r
166. 1740 Homeschool Cubing
167. 1694 Mantas U
168. 1693 cubingintherain
169. 1684 Noob's Cubes
170. 1683 Imran Rahman
171. 1650 Abram Grimsley
171. 1650 rlnninja44
173. 1636 PCCuber
174. 1630 Eli Apperson
175. 1609 White KB
176. 1591 Caleb Rogers
177. 1572 Hargun02
178. 1564 Meanjuice
179. 1563 the super cuber
180. 1538 Greyson bananas
181. 1528 Benyó
181. 1528 Jorian Meeuse
181. 1528 Topher_
184. 1515 CubableYT
185. 1509 cuberswoop
186. 1507 AidenCubes
187. 1491 qaz
188. 1487 Nong Quoc Khanh
189. 1484 BradyCubes08
190. 1469 NongQuocDuy
191. 1459 edcuberrules8473
192. 1453 Mr_Man_I_Am
193. 1452 David ep
194. 1450 Adam Chodyniecki
195. 1442 thecubemaster23
196. 1426 Jrg
197. 1417 DesertWolf
198. 1402 superkitkat106
199. 1376 Sean Hartman
200. 1367 Jakub26
201. 1356 Camerone Chin
202. 1355 Jude_Stradtner
203. 1338 mariotdias
204. 1327 GooseCuber
205. 1295 Riddler97
206. 1287 derk
207. 1274 One Wheel
208. 1261 arquillian
209. 1259 AmyCubes_
210. 1258 Rubika-37-021204
211. 1237 Parist P
212. 1235 Magdamini
213. 1234 SpeedCubeLegend17
214. 1232 KarlJagiel
215. 1229 KingCanyon
216. 1228 NN29Cubes
217. 1212 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
218. 1208 Puppet09
219. 1206 drpfisherman
220. 1199 Cooki348
221. 1173 quing
222. 1168 Yo123
223. 1166 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
224. 1158 FishTalons
225. 1156 Kyle Ho
226. 1155 Jan Kasprzak
227. 1142 c00bmaster
228. 1140 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
229. 1138 Bashy
230. 1137 Khairur Rachim
231. 1132 theit07
232. 1131 The Cubing Fanatic
233. 1128 CubingWizard
234. 1121 Valken
235. 1110 CB21
236. 1106 V Achyuthan
237. 1102 Cuz Red
237. 1102 sporteisvogel
239. 1093 CaptainCuber
240. 1090 Peter Preston
241. 1089 MattP98
242. 1085 Swagrid
243. 1084 HTS98
244. 1083 MJbaka
245. 1075 Kylegadj
245. 1075 Vlad Hordiienko
247. 1074 Alison Meador
248. 1051 brad711
248. 1051 revaldoah
250. 1050 floqualmie
251. 1048 tungsten
252. 1043 Jay Cubes
253. 1038 Topherlul
254. 1036 Adweehun
255. 1016 JakeAK
256. 1004 WHACKITROX
257. 1001 Firestorming_1
258. 1000 Ravman
258. 1000 bbbbbbbowen
260. 996 Тібо【鑫小龙】
261. 995 2022duyn02
262. 990 CryptoConnor
263. 989 N4C0
264. 988 Ty Y.
265. 984 qwr
266. 982 Jack Law
267. 975 Daniel Partridge
268. 974 Tekooo
269. 972 Carter-Thomas
270. 967 oliverpallo
270. 967 Enoch Jiang
272. 965 Aadil ali
272. 965 GrettGrett
274. 961 Greyson banana
275. 956 Maxematician
276. 955 Tonester
277. 948 Cubing_Paddy
278. 935 Poketube6681
279. 924 SpeedCubeReview
279. 924 Shirosuki
281. 919 MaksymilianMisiak
282. 916 Kgr
283. 910 juanixxds
284. 906 CubeEnthusiast15
285. 903 Xauxage
286. 893 roymok1213
287. 890 WoowyBaby
288. 889 Trexrush1
289. 888 calcuber1800
290. 878 LeviGibson
291. 877 yoyoyobank3
292. 875 jihu1011
293. 874 Kymlikespotatoes12105
294. 873 Panagiotis Christopoulos
295. 867 Pyratechnics
296. 855 Henry13
297. 853 Qzinator
298. 844 fc3x3
299. 842 Icecube77
299. 842 Super_Cuber903
301. 835 logofetesulo1
302. 834 freshcuber.de
303. 822 BMcCl1
304. 817 Logan2017DAYR01
305. 810 CT-6666
306. 807 EthanMCuber
307. 805 CubicOreo
308. 800 Haribo
309. 795 filmip
310. 791 justyy14
311. 790 Sellerie11
312. 781 Lukz
312. 781 Alex Tosting
314. 776 xyzzy
315. 774 Mattia Pasquini
315. 774 vezeneca
317. 771 Jacob Nokes
318. 768 ly_6
319. 765 Jaco Momberg 
320. 759 hebscody
321. 758 That1Cuber
322. 734 fun at the joy
323. 728 Theoruff
323. 728 BalsaCuber
325. 723 Θperm
326. 719 PenaltyCubing
327. 718 kumato
328. 715 Neon47
329. 705 hotufos
330. 703 Der Der
331. 696 bh13
332. 692 Hot potato
333. 690 TheKaeden10
334. 689 smitty cubes
335. 688 Quixoteace
336. 683 Jacck
337. 677 Marcus Siu
338. 665 TheEpicCuber
339. 648 Chai003
340. 636 Brayden Gilland
340. 636 Hazwi
342. 633 2018AMSB02
343. 628 Lewis
344. 625 vilkkuti25
345. 623 kflynn
346. 616 a_cuber04
347. 614 cubing_addict
348. 613 HawaiiLife745
349. 607 Alpha cuber
350. 603 Jason Tzeng
351. 602 JohnSax
352. 582 AustinReed
353. 580 EDDDY
353. 580 michaelxfy
355. 579 Ordway Persyn
355. 579 Vicenzo-1
357. 577 VIBE_ZT
357. 577 Johnathan Young
359. 565 jcuber213
360. 564 ErezE
361. 560 aarush vasanadu
362. 559 Bogdan
362. 559 Harsha Paladugu
362. 559 ponte_fast
365. 554 WTFperm
366. 553 Dabmachine1
367. 552 Paradox4
367. 552 Cuber15
369. 549 pizzacrust
370. 548 jeff1867
371. 540 Mieeetek4
372. 539 epride17
372. 539 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
374. 537 Arnavol
375. 529 iLikeCheese
375. 529 BigBrainBoi989
377. 527 linus.sch
378. 522 Nitstar6174
379. 506 Allagos
380. 504 PokeCubes
381. 503 NicsMunari
382. 502 myoder
383. 498 Cuber JH
384. 488 Sphericality
385. 486 dollarstorecubes
385. 486 Caleb Ashley
387. 481 Kael Hitchcock
388. 479 EmmaTheCapicorn
389. 473 LittleLumos
390. 471 tigermaxi
391. 470 Cubing Simplified
392. 467 Torch
393. 466 fdh dnfed the solve
394. 465 arctan
395. 460 Yeguk Kim
396. 454 RapsinSix
397. 450 P.Love
398. 445 Kacper Paweł Dworak
398. 445 Ich_73
400. 443 Jules Graham
401. 442 KingTriden
402. 439 kahvipelle123
402. 439 Athervus
404. 437 Glincons
405. 436 Ethanawoll
406. 434 qT Tp
407. 431 50ph14
407. 431 user10086
409. 430 toinou06cubing
409. 430 ProStar
411. 429 Twisted Cubing
412. 427 GioccioCuber
413. 426 AlexISCrazy
414. 424 Garf
415. 423 dario1514
416. 422 BlueAcidball
417. 416 FaTyl
418. 415 CuberThomas
419. 414 A_Fast
420. 412 Das Cubing
421. 410 p.dranchuk
422. 409 BlueJacket
422. 409 cubenerd74
424. 407 AnnaW
424. 407 jameschng
426. 406 NONOGamer12
427. 403 padddi
428. 401 inoske
428. 401 Elijah Rain Phelps
430. 400 tom0989123
431. 399 ARandomCuber
431. 399 tavery343
431. 399 PiKeeper
434. 397 Omkar1
435. 390 thomas.sch
435. 390 Mrdoobery
435. 390 Enirolf
438. 386 kbrune
438. 386 John_NOTgood
440. 385 William Austin
441. 383 UkkoE
442. 379 Astr4l
443. 378 OriEy
444. 376 FLS99
445. 374 Ekisiga
446. 372 khachuli
447. 370 Nash171
448. 369 Yoyofruits_
449. 368 Cubeology
450. 367 SpeedCubing RDJ
451. 361 Ricco
451. 361 dads_cookies
451. 361 SPEEEEED
451. 361 Cillian
455. 359 DaTornadoKarateCuber
456. 358 Haya_Mirror
456. 358 Mister.EliotB
456. 358 cubeth
459. 357 aricuber
460. 356 [email protected]
460. 356 Bigcubesrule
462. 351 Thecubingcuber347
462. 351 Sjviray
464. 350 Anthony Tindal
464. 350 robotmania
466. 348 OJ Cubing
466. 348 JohnDaCuber
468. 347 Vector
469. 345 Coinman_
469. 345 Predther
469. 345 Skuber
472. 344 Benjamin Bø
472. 344 DanielCubes
474. 342 YellowEnte
475. 341 Oxzowachi
476. 340 Elf
477. 339 Caden Fisher
478. 337 Krökeldil
479. 334 Danielle Ang
480. 331 AndrewT99
480. 331 CJ York
482. 329 Ivanko_UA
483. 328 ElyasCubing
484. 327 Ayce
484. 327 ganiscool
486. 326 Mormi
486. 326 Penguinocuber
488. 325 Legendary_X
489. 321 JFCUBING
489. 321 GenZ Cubing
489. 321 Jonathan Truchot
492. 318 pjk
493. 317 RyFi
494. 316 MLGCubez
494. 316 Stxrkzy
494. 316 roxanajohnson01
497. 315 Corner Twistz
497. 315 Y cuber
497. 315 Bill Domiano
497. 315 Lightning
501. 314 NoahCubing
502. 313 Victor Tang
503. 311 PratikKhannaSkewb
503. 311 Francisco Moraes
505. 310 switkreytyahhhh
506. 309 [email protected]
507. 308 Ianis the cuber
508. 306 Color Cuber
509. 302 Cube for Thewan
510. 301 mipmopblorg
510. 301 Daniel 3x3
512. 300 SebastianCarrillo
512. 300 Heheheha
514. 299 James Chang
515. 297 JustinTimeCuber
516. 296 ya boi jimmy
517. 295 jaysammey777
517. 295 Janster1909
519. 294 Pedro Gil
519. 294 SuperCrafter51
521. 292 Kenzo
521. 292 2018KUCZ01
521. 292 ThomasBevan
524. 289 owendonnelly
525. 288 Martwin
525. 288 theFMCgod
527. 286 MaxwellCobb
528. 283 Maximilian2011
528. 283 Aluminum
528. 283 Sir
531. 281 Tx789
531. 281 aamiel
533. 279 Gan11Cuber
534. 278 AmyCubes
534. 278 LHCUBE2017
536. 277 Cubing Forever
537. 276 colegemuth
538. 275 tuliphanos
539. 274 Rollercoasterben 
539. 274 Carter Cubes
539. 274 I am gan for cubes
539. 274 ARJCuber
543. 273 Thewan
544. 270 Travelingyoyokid
545. 269 whatshisbucket
546. 268 dylpickle123780
546. 268 yalesunivrasity
548. 267 begiuli65
549. 264 Trotters
550. 263 John Benwell
551. 261 HNcubing
552. 259 vedroboev
552. 259 blerrpycuber
552. 259 Stokey
555. 258 ICuber_Official
556. 256 Carter Bitz
557. 255 yCArp
557. 255 Hari Hari
559. 252 arbivara
560. 251 nanocube
561. 248 CubingCraft2
561. 248 NmeCuber
563. 246 helloimcubedup
564. 245 Mr Cuber
565. 243 MatsBergsten
565. 243 Henri Leinfelder
567. 242 Amitbuk
568. 241 HeyIts1ris
569. 239 Wilhelm
570. 238 Jlit
571. 236 Niclas Mach
572. 234 Tom466
572. 234 SmirkyCubes
574. 233 Michael DeLaRosa
574. 233 CUBING08
574. 233 shaqaroni
577. 232 Cuber987
577. 232 Burrito
579. 231 BigTriboli
580. 229 insane in the brain
581. 225 spalmon
582. 224 Pugalan Aravintan
583. 223 tobysthatsall
584. 222 hkg11khanh
585. 221 Alex Niedland
585. 221 josephslane
587. 219 PotatoCuber
588. 216 Stock_Fish109
589. 215 Cooper Jones
590. 214 Hubbabubba10100
591. 213 max jensen
591. 213 Meow_dasKatze
591. 213 Somebody0009
594. 212 equatoR_
595. 211 i eat air
596. 209 MarkA64
597. 207 Uwais
597. 207 Yoyofruits
599. 206 Mrhashtagpickle
600. 203 ajw9668
601. 202 OrdinarySolver4048
602. 200 David Reid
602. 200 Bld
604. 199 SentsuiJack2403
604. 199 Splenj
606. 198 Andy Chakarov
606. 198 eranzaza
608. 197 Waiz
608. 197 Whale
610. 195 Chris Choi
611. 194 Arachane
612. 193 Lord brainy
613. 190 username4
613. 190 megacubes
615. 189 SYUTEO
615. 189 Jakub.G
617. 188 Akshath
618. 187 destin_shulfer
618. 187 CasperHegt
620. 186 G DA CUBER
620. 186 Benul
622. 185 SloMo Cubing
623. 184 thecubingwizard
623. 184 Micah Wingfield
623. 184 AngeGabriel
626. 183 Lachlan Stephens
626. 183 JoshuaDoesCubing
628. 182 qatumciuzacqul
628. 182 Nabhan Niyaz
628. 182 SkewbyCuber
631. 181 FlatMars
631. 181 Sjiraff
631. 181 2019PILH01
634. 180 KSNCubed
635. 179 DavidEdwards
635. 179 Kalindu
637. 178 Gavsters_Cubing
637. 178 charlh_bld
639. 177 Ghost Cuber 
639. 177 BLCuber8
639. 177 sband17
639. 177 tylerkochy
643. 176 TommyC
643. 176 Icuber17
643. 176 shea123
643. 176 dominic_cater
647. 174 anderson_1231
647. 174 Tyler Bennett
647. 174 Lubot99
647. 174 Jackimus
647. 174 DemonChihuahua
652. 173 Halqrius
653. 171 SimonK
653. 171 taco_schell
653. 171 UPCHAN
653. 171 Lookify cubef
653. 171 Nafiz
658. 170 soccuber
659. 169 Labano
659. 169 josephcuber
661. 168 MazeHew
661. 168 GeographicalCuber
663. 167 MasterIcePanda
663. 167 Theopryminxking
663. 167 Cubic Pro Max
663. 167 Kaedenthecuber
667. 165 ShortStuff
668. 164 49shadows
668. 164 djshuffle09
668. 164 RubieKubie1
668. 164 Huntsidermy Cubed
668. 164 imapickle07
673. 163 Rakshith.g
673. 163 Kar0
675. 162 Llama.Cuber_
675. 162 jtcubezyt
677. 161 BUFI
678. 160 Aerocuber
678. 160 pranavAR
680. 159 Multicubing
680. 159 Ianis Chele
682. 158 WACWCA
682. 158 KIM ROYO
682. 158 Ethan1575
685. 157 Nihahhat
685. 157 Yudo
685. 157 Jany
688. 156 SUCubing
688. 156 bradmk;wes
688. 156 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
691. 155 Joe Archibald
691. 155 sideedmain
691. 155 Tobias Hermans
694. 154 Dr_Brain346
694. 154 Gadiboyo
694. 154 zxmdm666
694. 154 Arnau Tous
694. 154 Auric Cui
699. 153 JoXCuber
699. 153 Exmestify
701. 152 Jervis38
702. 151 RyanSoh
702. 151 SlowerCuber
702. 151 OwlC
702. 151 KingKong617
706. 150 npaul282
706. 150 anna4f
706. 150 Volcaniccubing
706. 150 xcalius
706. 150 Tsukasa Sano
711. 149 FaLoL
711. 149 Natanael
711. 149 lucyd266
714. 148 PotatoCuberYT
714. 148 Running for cube
716. 147 Pfannkuchener
716. 147 Lim Hung
718. 146 Ali161102
718. 146 TheKravCuber
720. 145 wgisme
721. 143 Rafaello
721. 143 Brady
721. 143 T_Perm_Cuber
721. 143 Traveler5240
725. 142 Theemo
726. 141 TheSlowCuber
726. 141 Abucuberksa
728. 140 MrLunarWolf
728. 140 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
730. 139 Hoàng Quang Khải
730. 139 Dimitry
730. 139 Jack_Slattery27
733. 138 willy96
733. 138 jakesamarel
735. 137 Mageminx
736. 136 buzzteam4
736. 136 bulkocuber
736. 136 The_T01let
739. 135 Haadynaushahi
739. 135 cometcubes
739. 135 Ssiא
742. 133 NIHARIKA
742. 133 Soldier
744. 131 nonsub20cuber
745. 130 oliver sitja sichel
746. 129 Jami Viljanen
746. 129 Jihu Mun
746. 129 Dageris
746. 129 rubix guy
746. 129 RubikAr
751. 127 tc kruber
752. 126 Glyr
752. 126 fjwareh
752. 126 Amir Muzhakhaev
755. 125 didiask
755. 125 GradBomb
755. 125 Arcanist
755. 125 Thewan2
759. 124 topppits
759. 124 Kaktoose
759. 124 cazandominic
762. 123 Comvat
762. 123 SpeedCuber2.0
762. 123 DuckubingCuber347
765. 122 HiroshiCubes
765. 122 bentse
767. 121 CubiBubi
767. 121 rubiksman0
767. 121 DaBluePiano
767. 121 Cosmic Cubes
771. 120 jachi
771. 120 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
771. 120 Joecab 2000
774. 119 theos
774. 119 dnguyen2204
774. 119 jsolver
777. 118 SomeRandomCuber1
777. 118 Eli Theperson
777. 118 Cubelet
780. 117 a3533
780. 117 Manatee 10235
780. 117 zed zed
783. 116 Foreright
783. 116 RonnyAce
783. 116 QvQ
783. 116 vedant super cuber
783. 116 Mattecuber
783. 116 lucazdoescubingstuff
789. 115 CuberCuShaw
789. 115 Beckham
791. 114 [email protected]
791. 114 CalamityCubes
791. 114 Milominxx
791. 114 kirbzcitkatz
795. 113 LukeBrunsvold
795. 113 sash22
797. 112 CubeSolver19
798. 111 AdamRubiksCubed
798. 111 Thebluedragon65
798. 111 rjt07
801. 110 elimescube
801. 110 bpaulson
801. 110 Iglesauce
804. 109 Reirto-RRNF
804. 109 kvineeta
804. 109 ELLE1000
807. 108 FentheGoat
808. 107 soggy_bred
808. 107 http_Noel
810. 106 Tranman64
810. 106 SollsIsCool
812. 105 Jscuber
812. 105 qwer13
812. 105 JAcubes
812. 105 tentie
816. 104 spacepotat0
816. 104 bobbybob
816. 104 ninjaravioli
819. 103 Liz2107
819. 103 Nickita
819. 103 mouses_ikae
819. 103 SkewbKid
823. 102 PiMaster314
824. 101 feli.cubes
824. 101 NickTyler
824. 101 Krilov
824. 101 MrShroom85
824. 101 EvanCuber
824. 101 wrmlover
824. 101 Tomoki-cube
831. 100 loffy
831. 100 GuiltyLizard698
833. 99 aerocube
833. 99 bradyung
833. 99 DetDuVil
836. 98 itzwoyingg
836. 98 tornadotypist
838. 97 Neb
838. 97 Timur Demirci
838. 97 Orr
838. 97 otcami23
838. 97 Aidan Hiah
838. 97 eddieyu
844. 96 balugawale
845. 95 Aussie Saad
845. 95 SuperSkewb
847. 94 thetedbeaux
848. 93 IsThatA4x4
848. 93 ScuffyCubes
850. 92 avaneesh
850. 92 NotMeCubes
850. 92 Fmlet
850. 92 vi_
854. 91 MeSub20
854. 91 Gamerwhocubes
856. 89 YaBoiKemp
856. 89 jun349
856. 89 Zeke_beke
856. 89 Beerwah
856. 89 TDog
861. 88 Papkin
861. 88 FH1986
861. 88 2020LONG05
864. 87 John123
864. 87 Cozy
866. 86 DarthDK
866. 86 orangeicing
868. 85 J727S
868. 85 AkD
870. 84 Parth
870. 84 Cand
872. 82 Trig0n
872. 82 cuberboy123
872. 82 BadSpeedCuber
872. 82 Eviatar Hittin
872. 82 kylez
872. 82 LeonCubes
878. 81 rileymc
879. 80 Jonah Jarvis
879. 80 FishyIshy
879. 80 Spectrum77
879. 80 GLV
883. 79 toastedcuber
883. 79 Algfish
885. 78 NoProblemCubing
885. 78 Chew Zheng Rui
887. 77 SirWaffle
887. 77 teehee_elan
887. 77 SpeedyOctahedron
887. 77 Jacobcuber
891. 76 RainbowsAndStuff
891. 76 RubricCubric
891. 76 FeelTheBeat
891. 76 Aos1220221803
891. 76 yahia
896. 75 gancubethebest
896. 75 fani
896. 75 bunsen
899. 74 CubeStopCubing
899. 74 Cuber.Hello.com
899. 74 yeen
902. 73 Jacobo_Formigós
903. 72 ican97
903. 72 siddhanshisethi
903. 72 scarycreeper
903. 72 Hithisisaccount
903. 72 V Perm
903. 72 Cubinginatree
909. 71 Triple N Cubing
909. 71 Joe123
909. 71 XDtoMe
909. 71 falsnn
909. 71 Speed Cuber 10.0
914. 70 abnerpthen
914. 70 sascholeks
914. 70 rubiksboy0710
914. 70 Scrollo
914. 70 ChaseTheCuber12
914. 70 Eli Satterfield
914. 70 GCoolCuber
921. 69 RifleCat
921. 69 Swamp347
921. 69 randomboi
921. 69 Cubing09
921. 69 BhuvinTheCuber
926. 68 Physfaxe
926. 68 goidlon
928. 67 Blake the Cuber
928. 67 OllieCubing
928. 67 whyamistillnotsub20!!
928. 67 Daniel Exequiel
932. 66 THE CUBER SQUARED
932. 66 DDDDavid
932. 66 Ppcubing
935. 65 Edmund
935. 65 Cubixy
935. 65 ikae
935. 65 nonamed_duck
935. 65 xavidotcom
940. 64 hackertyper492
940. 64 FlorianEnduro #111
940. 64 zakikaz
940. 64 jsolver1
940. 64 jack_bellom07
945. 63 typeman5
945. 63 syffin
945. 63 stubblycuber
948. 62 mrjames113083
948. 62 ForcefleeCubez
950. 61 Shaquille_oatmeal
950. 61 waiyan
952. 60 Cubethought
952. 60 slaifjdliajf
954. 59 thatkid
954. 59 memo_cubed
954. 59 LilChedda
954. 59 shaub1
954. 59 NotyingCubes
954. 59 Rubik01
960. 58 Ulysse
960. 58 bentoes
962. 56 johnandthecube
962. 56 Kedin drysdale
962. 56 treyg0606
962. 56 Divij Goel
966. 55 Dorkios
966. 55 i'mstillnotsub20
966. 55 calvinhart
966. 55 sDLfj
970. 54 GenZCubingOfficial
970. 54 FHAT_PHUT
970. 54 Zacian1516
970. 54 CuberMan28
974. 53 cubingmom2
974. 53 Merp
974. 53 Zhanasyl
974. 53 traincubes
974. 53 GAN CUBE
974. 53 Sriyansh
974. 53 Berkman03
981. 52 cubesolver7
981. 52 Keaten
981. 52 Froggy
984. 51 PiEquals3.14
984. 51 brodawg
984. 51 Elliot-_-
984. 51 H Perm Speedcuber
984. 51 NetherCubing
984. 51 MrJesster
990. 50 nico_german_cuber
990. 50 someguywithacooltoy
990. 50 Jaylen
990. 50 epic cuber
990. 50 blu_k
995. 49 m24816
995. 49 Iblfhk
995. 49 Geneva
995. 49 JJtheCuber
995. 49 TheFlyingDuck
995. 49 Enzo_BJ
995. 49 Jeremy de Jong
995. 49 adiwastu
1003. 48 lQuber
1003. 48 Payt521
1003. 48 Young_sap_BeCubing
1006. 47 PotatoIsGreat
1006. 47 Sasuke_Uchiha
1006. 47 NoSekt
1006. 47 Futurechamp77
1006. 47 Duncan Kimmett
1006. 47 cubED5799
1012. 46 Faustfan
1012. 46 StopMotionCuber
1012. 46 LucaID
1012. 46 Christopher Crnjak
1012. 46 WD_40 Guzzler
1017. 45 Puzzlerr
1017. 45 Almondsattyqp
1017. 45 karma8724
1017. 45 UnlikelyFox Cubing
1017. 45 Johnathan
1022. 44 penguinhopper
1022. 44 PRANAD GURRAPU
1022. 44 Varnite
1022. 44 Chirag123
1026. 43 Namedkid55
1026. 43 ILikeTrains
1026. 43 tabberkev
1029. 42 Billybong378
1029. 42 breadears
1029. 42 Jam88
1029. 42 randomcubes
1029. 42 CAPTAINVALPO96
1029. 42 Kgcubers
1029. 42 M2 Cubing
1036. 41 Woodman567
1036. 41 Egb
1036. 41 Cosmos
1036. 41 BAnnaCubes12
1036. 41 panicChris
1036. 41 Vinayak_009044
1042. 40 MCRocks323
1042. 40 BaseballSlashWrestler
1042. 40 the_swest
1042. 40 Storm_Cube$
1046. 39 Shrek
1046. 39 CUubingCure
1046. 39 Caiocaf1
1046. 39 Jilli0
1050. 38 FalconInsane
1051. 37 chancet4488
1051. 37 Cyrus
1051. 37 Kayden
1051. 37 arhaankhan
1051. 37 Gamervinecke
1056. 36 Natan’s Life
1056. 36 SSpzcee
1056. 36 quinnbateman
1059. 35 mee6
1059. 35 Sarvin Sangelapten
1059. 35 YPerm
1059. 35 GradBombR
1059. 35 Isabu
1064. 34 KP-20359
1064. 34 CFOP INC
1064. 34 mee7
1064. 34 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
1064. 34 Magimus
1064. 34 Xnightslayer99
1070. 33 monke
1070. 33 Acuberthatisslow
1070. 33 Odis From Barnyard
1070. 33 Tecknet
1070. 33 hankthetank
1070. 33 LilTrooper
1070. 33 ComputerCuber
1070. 33 BlueDefender102
1070. 33 jbudd
1070. 33 SpedCube
1080. 32 Amelia Cheng
1080. 32 Natemophi
1080. 32 edd_dib
1080. 32 LuckzYT
1080. 32 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
1080. 32 Americuber
1080. 32 Wyvernshade
1080. 32 Fusion Cuber
1088. 30 genjirules5$
1088. 30 Kaito Kid Cuber
1088. 30 Kattimau
1088. 30 liamcubes10
1088. 30 grathepro
1093. 29 SuperMarioGuy4
1093. 29 TruettM
1093. 29 Fwittles
1093. 29 William Jay Segeurra
1093. 29 cubekid2014
1093. 29 CUBERS123456
1099. 28 BerSerKer
1099. 28 Winfaza
1099. 28 RestroomLad57
1099. 28 Algfish31
1099. 28 Cuber767
1099. 28 cristicris6
1099. 28 nicb4491
1106. 27 Allan Foltz
1106. 27 Mytprodude
1106. 27 wucens
1106. 27 ThatKidCuber
1106. 27 Dino_Kuber
1106. 27 Nevinator2
1112. 26 avodious
1112. 26 WD-420
1112. 26 Hexamonka
1112. 26 Andeankat
1112. 26 PUMA_09
1112. 26 Samt1210
1112. 26 Jmart
1112. 26 iamverygoodperson2x2
1112. 26 BirdCubing
1112. 26 graythebeast
1122. 25 ArdenLuvzCats
1122. 25 M_bro2703
1122. 25 AmyYu
1125. 24 RubixNoob318
1125. 24 Cuber the trooper
1125. 24 Bababooey
1125. 24 Kaycubes
1125. 24 mahdi is a cuber 
1125. 24 Kaikckaikc
1125. 24 Amparatoro
1125. 24 Raphsurvivor
1125. 24 Dcubing
1125. 24 Nealius4Realius
1135. 23 CalebB
1135. 23 Fin
1135. 23 Ccubes
1135. 23 Kaphowltha
1139. 22 Amadoj
1139. 22 Notna2010
1139. 22 levi.m
1142. 21 Juan Bababooey
1142. 21 airton
1142. 21 Aryan Datta Gatir
1142. 21 RCG
1146. 20 Scy
1146. 20 BeginneratCFOP
1146. 20 Wilfredlam0418
1146. 20 Mactyws
1150. 19 Taleag
1150. 19 Zakk Amers-Delph
1150. 19 Michaeltawfik
1153. 18 Midnight_Cuber
1153. 18 0987654321
1153. 18 Donavan
1153. 18 redpineappleman
1153. 18 BraveSoul2110
1153. 18 kirklilly
1153. 18 noel wahinya kiongo
1153. 18 Alexandra Minea
1153. 18 Rubik’s cube champion
1153. 18 GWL1000
1153. 18 Acuberintheworld
1164. 17 Micael
1164. 17 Az_CubeZ
1164. 17 Marzar
1167. 16 shaswat bajracharya
1167. 16 Jakob T
1167. 16 evdizzle
1167. 16 Abby
1167. 16 reue
1172. 15 MEF227
1172. 15 Black_Hat
1172. 15 cuberboy
1172. 15 3D Cuber
1172. 15 ARandomGuyWhoPractices2x2
1172. 15 allisonames
1172. 15 nickromaniello
1172. 15 great cuber
1180. 14 Anka
1180. 14 Rainer F.
1180. 14 cason
1180. 14 GhostGanCuber_Aadit
1180. 14 Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber
1180. 14 Xatu
1180. 14 Maxwell19
1180. 14 wave_cuber
1180. 14 Kenny Beauchamp
1180. 14 2x2er129
1180. 14 Tanu123
1191. 13 Sanjay Natarajan
1191. 13 Sheldon Vi
1191. 13 mrduck
1191. 13 Solveeverything
1191. 13 Purpl
1191. 13 Dude123
1191. 13 ThijmopTheCuber
1191. 13 Luan
1199. 12 jave
1199. 12 thatonedude
1199. 12 Chandra.cuber
1199. 12 Irotholoro
1199. 12 Finlay Cox
1199. 12 Ryotaro Iwasaki
1199. 12 yoavc2010
1199. 12 Ratking
1199. 12 Dimitris11
1208. 11 Bavarian_god
1208. 11 Jordy chileen
1208. 11 CuberDawnF2L
1208. 11 Luke1234
1208. 11 Joslyn Lilly
1208. 11 Kannika09
1208. 11 Lio2010
1215. 10 Isaiah Blomker
1215. 10 DanikaCuber
1215. 10 Smart_Cat19
1215. 10 ashar81
1215. 10 Greenish
1215. 10 Aicuber
1215. 10 RisingShinx
1215. 10 JayArlo
1223. 9 Sheng241
1223. 9 Kdogs
1223. 9 Vires
1223. 9 ryan wong
1223. 9 Luarrrrrrrrrr
1223. 9 Marble_pro
1223. 9 Rica
1223. 9 WWcuber
1223. 9 GamingLachss
1223. 9 rPlane331
1223. 9 joshisbored
1223. 9 graysonthecuber
1223. 9 HaiyaAustin
1223. 9 VictorVulture
1223. 9 d---
1238. 8 zerokool14
1238. 8 Masked
1238. 8 Zae
1238. 8 AquaStormCuber
1238. 8 Xander_cubero
1238. 8 Fast_Koobir
1238. 8 Chaseycubes
1238. 8 F'prime
1238. 8 ARNAV1
1247. 7 JHONYBOYDAYS
1247. 7 landon_123
1247. 7 V1M0HHH
1247. 7 Vikrant Shankar
1247. 7 Idk_htp_Cubes!
1247. 7 Waqfiqh cubing
1253. 6 AvocadoCubez
1253. 6 Shreenivas k mankani
1253. 6 the average speed cuber
1253. 6 hsingh
1253. 6 Isabella
1253. 6 zaigham
1253. 6 MP7252
1253. 6 The grandmaster
1253. 6 Q*bertTheCuber
1253. 6 Kyle15
1253. 6 cookiecube
1253. 6 2x2sAreCool
1253. 6 Lightning_VTV
1253. 6 Eric3742Jr
1267. 5 ancubing
1267. 5 SupermacyJ
1267. 5 djlq728
1267. 5 Keerthi Sangelapten
1267. 5 anishka3115
1267. 5 boboiboy
1267. 5 vrsayyar
1267. 5 thefootballplayer
1267. 5 damien wee cubing
1267. 5 iwantmfjsmeilong3x3
1267. 5 Tejaswin
1267. 5 Timo961
1279. 4 executier
1279. 4 wolfhunter
1279. 4 Viking01
1279. 4 inal_goosey
1279. 4 edlich
1284. 3 Cuberboi
1284. 3 Carbonated_Milk
1284. 3 DatSpeedCuber
1284. 3 Fabian F
1284. 3 Ccuubbeerr
1284. 3 TybeeSolvesCubes
1284. 3 Cuber88
1284. 3 billyinglis
1284. 3 Rayan
1284. 3 Firestar


*3x3x3* (1667)

1. 12623 Luke Garrett
2. 12131 Ryan Pilat
3. 11456 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4. 11116 lilwoaji
5. 10869 BradenTheMagician
6. 10851 Tues
7. 10798 Cale S
8. 10784 eyeballboi
9. 10758 Shaun Mack
10. 10638 BrianJ
11. 10319 Brendyn Dunagan
12. 9714 agradess2
13. 9683 DGCubes
14. 9625 tJardigradHe
15. 9499 ichcubegerne
16. 9496 tsutt099
17. 9136 Fred Lang
18. 9038 darrensaito
19. 8976 VectorCubes
20. 8953 EvanWright1
21. 8835 Boris McCoy
22. 8765 20luky3
23. 8750 Ash Black
24. 8644 gruuby
25. 8602 cuberkid10
26. 8575 Heewon Seo
27. 8460 Dream Cubing
28. 8411 MCuber
29. 8361 TheReasonableCuber
30. 8210 wearephamily1719
31. 8046 FishyIshy
32. 7779 abunickabhi
33. 7666 Parke187
34. 7639 MartinN13
35. 7600 KDJ
36. 7444 Cubey_Tube
37. 7440 parkertrager
38. 7309 DLXCubing
39. 7254 sigalig
40. 7241 mihnea3000
41. 7170 Christopher Fandrich
42. 7165 qaz
43. 7086 lumes2121
44. 7030 midnightcuberx
45. 7023 Chris Van Der Brink
46. 7016 bennettstouder
47. 7011 SpeedyReedy
48. 6845 Timona
49. 6837 2017LAMB06
50. 6814 PCCuber
51. 6792 Liam Wadek
52. 6763 NewoMinx
53. 6664 beabernardes
54. 6627 Hayden Ng
55. 6575 MichaelNielsen
56. 6551 any name you wish
57. 6406 Max C.
58. 6392 Ontricus
59. 6301 xyzzy
60. 6300 yijunleow
61. 6270 DhruvA
62. 6265 TheCubingAddict980
63. 6262 Cuber2s
64. 6148 Kacper Jędrzejuk
65. 6116 turtwig
66. 5959 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
67. 5848 d2polld
68. 5836 JakeAK
69. 5827 Oliver Pällo
70. 5735 benzhao
71. 5706 Utkarsh Ashar
72. 5695 Jammy
73. 5679 AidanNoogie
74. 5663 Zeke Mackay
75. 5588 iLikeCheese
76. 5533 ExultantCarn
77. 5507 Adam Chodyniecki
78. 5460 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
79. 5437 David ep
80. 5327 Theo Goluboff
81. 5301 NathanaelCubes
82. 5266 Luke Solves Cubes
83. 5246 trangium
84. 5135 weatherman223
85. 5096 Cody_Caston
86. 4993 breadears
87. 4945 tommyo11
88. 4942 AndyMok
89. 4872 Koen van Aller
90. 4800 Antto Pitkänen
91. 4750 Caíque crispim
92. 4703 ican97
93. 4700 ARSCubing
94. 4698 V Achyuthan
95. 4696 dhafin
96. 4632 WizardCM
97. 4630 remopihel
98. 4621 KrokosB
98. 4621 KamTheCuber
100. 4532 Kylegadj
101. 4467 DynaXT
102. 4465 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
103. 4422 2019ECKE02
104. 4295 JacobLittleton
105. 4276 vishwasankarcubing
106. 4220 MrKuba600
107. 4209 nigelthecuber
108. 4204 Li Xiang
109. 4093 InlandEmpireCuber
110. 4077 alyzsnyzs
111. 4071 asiahyoo1997
112. 3975 G2013
113. 3929 hyn
114. 3872 asacuber
115. 3871 Fisko
116. 3826 Victor Tang
117. 3812 Calumv 
118. 3803 leomannen
119. 3775 OriginalUsername
120. 3765 KellanTheCubingCoder
121. 3764 qatumciuzacqul
122. 3674 stanley chapel
123. 3639 Dylan Swarts
124. 3618 The Cubing Fanatic
125. 3603 Poorcuber09
126. 3590 FishTalons
127. 3525 Redicubeman
128. 3521 abhijat
129. 3457 Aleksandar Dukleski
130. 3436 FaLoL
131. 3416 Oxzowachi
132. 3399 edsch
133. 3393 JackPfeifer
134. 3387 Legomanz
135. 3361 DUDECUBER
136. 3352 rlnninja44
137. 3335 pb_cuber
138. 3319 Shadowjockey
139. 3313 BradyLawrence
140. 3260 SpiFunTastic
141. 3257 sqAree
142. 3248 rdurette10
143. 3243 Trexrush1
143. 3243 Calcube
145. 3229 Mantas U
146. 3215 Zamirul Faris
147. 3204 Isaiah Scott
148. 3170 DistanceRunner25
149. 3169 JChambers13
150. 3168 leolrg
151. 3143 GenTheThief
152. 3112 BMcCl1
153. 3111 Loffy8
154. 3095 Ianwubby
155. 3092 Eli Apperson
156. 3091 Ssiא
157. 3090 Riddler97
158. 3080 baseballjello67
159. 3046 Enoch Jiang
160. 3042 Raymos Castillo
161. 3006 João Vinicius
162. 3003 Nitin Kumar 2018
163. 2989 InfinityCuber324
164. 2983 JustGoodCuber
165. 2948 fun at the joy
166. 2940 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
167. 2926 Winfaza
168. 2909 Jacob Nokes
169. 2903 Ricardo Zapata
170. 2873 Jge
171. 2852 TheDubDubJr
172. 2847 dycocubix
173. 2846 pizzacrust
174. 2835 RedstoneTim
175. 2833 brad711
176. 2827 Hyperion
177. 2823 YouCubing
178. 2816 Maxematician
179. 2806 White KB
179. 2806 Jrg
181. 2800 Keroma12
182. 2794 LwBigcubes
183. 2793 Nevan J
184. 2792 superkitkat106
185. 2783 KingWilwin16
186. 2747 pjk
187. 2744 aznbn
188. 2742 Mr_Man_I_Am
189. 2735 sporteisvogel
190. 2726 zxmdm666
191. 2679 Omkar1
192. 2663 Cooki348
193. 2643 Hargun02
194. 2633 Pixaler
195. 2624 Nong Quoc Khanh
196. 2621 the super cuber
197. 2619 CodingCuber
198. 2572 SpeedCubeReview
198. 2572 zSquirreL
200. 2569 KingCanyon
201. 2566 Alison Meador
202. 2564 Xauxage
203. 2563 bbbbbbbowen
204. 2536 Imsoosm
205. 2509 bh13
206. 2498 MattP98
207. 2497 Triangles_are_cubers
208. 2494 c00bmaster
209. 2444 Abram Grimsley
210. 2443 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
211. 2426 GooseCuber
212. 2421 One Wheel
213. 2413 drpfisherman
214. 2405 Sean Hartman
215. 2378 50ph14
216. 2376 cuberswoop
217. 2348 mariotdias
218. 2326 Vince M
219. 2324 Swagrid
220. 2316 Cubing Mania
221. 2302 Sub1Hour
222. 2297 carlosvilla9
223. 2291 Magma Cubing
224. 2272 chancet4488
225. 2271 Lvl9001Wizard
226. 2255 Adweehun
227. 2236 Jude_Stradtner
228. 2225 NoahCubing
229. 2217 Valken
230. 2205 cubingintherain
231. 2204 elimescube
232. 2184 SpeedCubeLegend17
233. 2182 WHY841
234. 2136 TipsterTrickster 
235. 2121 Rollercoasterben 
236. 2105 Sawyer
237. 2103 Danny Morgan
238. 2099 Homeschool Cubing
239. 2096 Sellerie11
240. 2088 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
241. 2082 Rubika-37-021204
242. 2063 Noob's Cubes
243. 2052 Josiah Blomker
244. 2051 AydenNguyen
245. 2050 2018AMSB02
246. 2046 Benjamin Warry
247. 2000 Petri Krzywacki
248. 1995 Mike Hughey
249. 1973 2018KEAR02
250. 1969 Cuber15
251. 1968 Tekooo
252. 1934 Benyó
253. 1932 CaptainCuber
254. 1920 Greyson bananas
255. 1916 thecubemaster23
256. 1912 derk
257. 1891 Camerone Chin
258. 1862 fdskljgrie
258. 1862 ly_6
260. 1848 Parist P
261. 1837 TheEpicCuber
262. 1827 bluishshark
263. 1813 PeterH2N
264. 1794 Skewb_Cube
265. 1791 CubeLub3r
266. 1788 jihu1011
267. 1775 MaksymilianMisiak
268. 1774 samuel roveran
269. 1763 dylpickle123780
270. 1751 BradyCubes08
271. 1744 NN29Cubes
271. 1744 KarlJagiel
273. 1743 Garf
274. 1736 thecubingwizard
275. 1729 Jakub26
275. 1729 CornerTwisted
277. 1724 Haribo
278. 1707 quing
279. 1699 Nihahhat
280. 1698 logofetesulo1
281. 1693 Nash171
282. 1676 filmip
283. 1673 CryptoConnor
284. 1666 padddi
285. 1654 Jules Graham
286. 1652 NongQuocDuy
287. 1650 Puppet09
288. 1641 Ayce
289. 1636 Icecube77
290. 1629 RyanSoh
291. 1628 Kaito Kid Cuber
292. 1626 revaldoah
293. 1612 CubableYT
294. 1592 kumato
295. 1586 Jlit
296. 1583 Henry13
297. 1567 CT-6666
298. 1548 floqualmie
299. 1545 DesertWolf
300. 1544 MJbaka
301. 1539 Magdamini
302. 1537 Jscuber
302. 1537 myoder
304. 1536 Der Der
305. 1530 sband17
306. 1526 calcuber1800
307. 1524 Clock_Enthusiast
308. 1506 AidenCubes
309. 1503 LittleLumos
310. 1481 arquillian
311. 1480 Khairur Rachim
312. 1467 SpeedyOctahedron
313. 1458 hebscody
314. 1457 freshcuber.de
314. 1457 Natemophi
314. 1457 Harsha Paladugu
317. 1449 TheSilverBeluga
318. 1448 cubeth
319. 1426 CB21
320. 1422 epride17
321. 1421 ErezE
322. 1413 Jorian Meeuse
323. 1409 N4C0
324. 1407 Neon47
325. 1403 Carter-Thomas
326. 1393 Тібо【鑫小龙】
327. 1390 yoyoyobank3
328. 1387 nonamed_duck
329. 1375 oliverpallo
330. 1374 roymok1213
331. 1355 Topher_
332. 1349 tobysthatsall
333. 1347 Peter Preston
334. 1337 FeelTheBeat
335. 1336 Jacck
335. 1336 Cuz Red
337. 1311 Aadil ali
338. 1310 Anthony Tindal
339. 1305 CubingWizard
340. 1303 Chai003
341. 1297 NoSekt
342. 1293 Yo123
343. 1289 juanixxds
344. 1284 Bashy
345. 1281 Jay Cubes
346. 1280 Coinman_
347. 1274 Jason Tzeng
348. 1271 Tonester
349. 1269 JohnSax
350. 1253 Davoda_IV
350. 1253 Meanjuice
352. 1252 Ty Y.
353. 1236 ARJCuber
354. 1235 kbrune
355. 1231 Elisa Rippe
356. 1215 Mattia Pasquini
356. 1215 Carter Cubes
356. 1215 theit07
359. 1214 WTFperm
360. 1211 Paradox4
360. 1211 tungsten
362. 1210 Brayden Gilland
363. 1208 Kyle Ho
364. 1202 Greyson banana
365. 1199 Logan2017DAYR01
365. 1199 AmyCubes_
367. 1187 Hana_n
368. 1174 Das Cubing
369. 1170 Kymlikespotatoes12105
370. 1169 Ordway Persyn
371. 1168 WoowyBaby
372. 1157 2022duyn02
373. 1148 LeviGibson
374. 1142 Scrambled
375. 1140 NicsMunari
376. 1135 RapsinSix
377. 1132 DemonChihuahua
378. 1129 John Benwell
379. 1121 Haya_Mirror
380. 1119 EDDDY
381. 1106 Hazwi
382. 1105 VJW
382. 1105 Lord brainy
384. 1095 Keenan Johnson
385. 1093 Jaco Momberg 
385. 1093 OrdinarySolver4048
387. 1085 Caleb Ashley
388. 1083 Vicenzo-1
388. 1083 Firestorming_1
390. 1073 Dabmachine1
391. 1070 Lukz
392. 1069 Ali161102
393. 1060 Shirosuki
394. 1046 MikaSmulders
395. 1039 Alex Tosting
396. 1034 Nutybaconator
397. 1009 domrred
397. 1009 Topherlul
399. 997 Aerocuber
400. 995 Poketube6681
400. 995 Daniel Partridge
402. 985 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
403. 984 switkreytyahhhh
404. 979 Jack Law
405. 971 thatkid
406. 936 vilkkuti25
407. 935 Super_Cuber903
408. 934 Cube for Thewan
409. 931 Ravman
410. 927 PenaltyCubing
411. 912 kflynn
412. 909 michaelxfy
413. 903 Cubing_Paddy
414. 894 GrettGrett
415. 891 Alpha cuber
416. 883 Marcus Siu
416. 883 Pyratechnics
418. 876 riovqn
419. 875 Glincons
420. 873 nurhid.hisham
421. 858 BalsaCuber
422. 856 edcuberrules8473
423. 848 SuperCrafter51
424. 840 Allagos
425. 839 HawaiiLife745
426. 836 1davey29
426. 836 That1Cuber
428. 832 Lutz_P
429. 829 Elijah Rain Phelps
430. 826 kahvipelle123
430. 826 Nitstar6174
432. 818 Hot potato
433. 810 Lewis
434. 809 vedroboev
434. 809 Kgr
436. 808 ARandomCuber
437. 797 LHCUBE2017
438. 795 justyy14
439. 794 Torch
439. 794 WHACKITROX
441. 785 tigermaxi
441. 785 dollarstorecubes
443. 771 rubiksman0
444. 769 [email protected]
445. 768 Θperm
446. 764 CubicOreo
447. 754 Bogdan
448. 752 SentsuiJack2403
449. 749 typeman5
450. 748 toinou06cubing
451. 742 CubeEnthusiast15
452. 741 EthanMCuber
453. 739 Benjamin Bø
454. 736 AustinReed
455. 730 KingTriden
456. 727 TheKaeden10
457. 726 BlueAcidball
458. 720 Johnathan Young
459. 715 Vlad Hordiienko
459. 715 fc3x3
461. 713 Kenzo
461. 713 ponte_fast
463. 712 SirWaffle
464. 709 cubenerd74
465. 705 vezeneca
465. 705 Somebody0009
467. 703 linus.sch
467. 703 MasterIcePanda
469. 701 Aidan Hiah
470. 698 Yeguk Kim
471. 696 GioccioCuber
472. 695 toastedcuber
473. 694 Panagiotis Christopoulos
474. 693 FaTyl
475. 692 aarush vasanadu
475. 692 FHAT_PHUT
477. 688 OJ Cubing
478. 683 CuberThomas
479. 682 Quixoteace
480. 681 Lightning
481. 680 dnguyen2204
482. 679 MatsBergsten
483. 677 jameschng
484. 676 nico_german_cuber
484. 676 John_NOTgood
486. 674 Mieeetek4
486. 674 lucyd266
488. 666 Ethanawoll
489. 660 Caleb Rogers
490. 658 Bill Domiano
491. 657 Krökeldil
492. 640 qwr
493. 635 Cuber JH
494. 626 AnnaW
495. 624 PratikKhannaSkewb
496. 623 DuckubingCuber347
497. 621 FastCubeMaster
498. 617 NotMeCubes
499. 615 Theoruff
500. 610 ProStar
501. 608 Elf
501. 608 tavery343
501. 608 shaub1
504. 606 BlueJacket
505. 604 Kacper Paweł Dworak
506. 601 JustinTimeCuber
507. 598 Elisa
508. 597 topppits
509. 595 Running for cube
510. 587 Cubeology
511. 586 RisingShinx
512. 585 jordi_frei
513. 584 Jan Kasprzak
514. 583 Caden Fisher
515. 581 Henri Leinfelder
516. 574 JFCUBING
517. 572 SPEEEEED
518. 567 Halqrius
519. 566 MarkA64
519. 566 Lim Hung
521. 565 qunbacca
522. 562 Labano
522. 562 HTS98
524. 561 Exmestify
525. 558 Yoyofruits_
526. 557 Janster1909
527. 556 Mormi
527. 556 p.dranchuk
529. 551 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
530. 548 John123
531. 547 Vector
531. 547 Stokey
533. 545 Enirolf
534. 542 whatshisbucket
535. 540 Imran Rahman
536. 539 Mr Cuber
536. 539 IsekaiMe
538. 535 Multicubing
539. 533 SebastianCarrillo
540. 530 yalesunivrasity
541. 526 bradyung
542. 520 Arachane
543. 516 MaxwellCobb
544. 515 Ghost Cuber 
544. 515 Thecubingcuber347
546. 514 fdh dnfed the solve
547. 511 Brady
548. 510 Kedin drysdale
549. 509 qT Tp
549. 509 RainbowsAndStuff
551. 507 YellowEnte
551. 507 Burrito
553. 506 Predther
553. 506 Pedro Gil
555. 504 roxanajohnson01
556. 503 NONOGamer12
557. 502 Ricco
557. 502 SlowerCuber
557. 502 pranavAR
560. 501 Travelingyoyokid
561. 500 Kar0
561. 500 aricuber
561. 500 ThomasBevan
564. 499 Ksawierov
565. 498 2018KUCZ01
566. 497 Cubing Simplified
567. 496 Gregory Alekseev
567. 496 Arnavol
567. 496 Penguinocuber
570. 494 HelgeBerlin
570. 494 rubix guy
572. 491 Ich_73
573. 489 BigBrainBoi989
574. 488 Twisted Cubing
575. 487 hotufos
576. 485 Corner Twistz
577. 482 Haadynaushahi
577. 482 RyFi
579. 481 Danielle Ang
580. 480 Meow_dasKatze
581. 479 [email protected]
582. 477 jakesamarel
582. 477 ganiscool
582. 477 theFMCgod
585. 475 UnknownCanvas
586. 470 Lubot99
586. 470 Jonathan Truchot
588. 469 user10086
589. 468 buzzteam4
590. 464 UPCHAN
591. 463 Cillian
591. 463 Skuber
593. 456 a_cuber04
593. 456 James Chang
593. 456 CubingCraft2
596. 455 FLS99
596. 455 cubing_addict
598. 454 A_Fast
599. 452 rileymc
600. 451 Color Cuber
600. 451 bulkocuber
600. 451 Stxrkzy
603. 448 Jonah Jarvis
603. 448 Bigcubesrule
605. 446 OriEy
606. 444 begiuli65
607. 443 Francisco Moraes
608. 440 Trotters
609. 439 SimonK
610. 437 sascholeks
611. 433 nanocube
612. 432 IsThatA4x4
613. 430 Nafiz Fuad Sazid
614. 427 Martwin
615. 426 The_T01let
616. 421 Arnau Tous
617. 419 Sjviray
618. 418 Carter Bitz
619. 417 RifleCat
619. 417 GT8590
619. 417 CJ York
619. 417 Mattecuber
623. 416 Jany
624. 415 GTGil
624. 415 Dageris
626. 414 EdyuFrostpawGH
627. 413 GalaxyCubes5
628. 412 jaysammey777
629. 410 Amelia Cheng
630. 409 Cubing09
631. 408 Hari Hari
632. 407 smitty cubes
632. 407 Huntsidermy Cubed
632. 407 GabTheCuber
635. 405 M.Sikandar
636. 403 MLGCubez
637. 399 inoske
638. 397 PokeCubes
639. 394 Michael DeLaRosa
640. 392 Theemo
641. 390 arbivara
641. 390 Maximilian2011
641. 390 arctan
644. 389 xcalius
645. 388 Alex Niedland
646. 387 Heheheha
647. 385 spalmon
648. 384 HNcubing
648. 384 SpeedCubing RDJ
650. 380 jeff1867
650. 380 Splenj
652. 378 Kael Hitchcock
652. 378 P.Love
654. 377 auntie
655. 372 Astr4l
655. 372 Ianis the cuber
655. 372 SYUTEO
658. 371 NickTyler
659. 370 DetDuVil
659. 370 adiwastu
661. 368 jcuber213
662. 367 Tom466
663. 363 VIBE_ZT
664. 362 T1_M0
664. 362 Swamp347
666. 360 Sphericality
667. 357 anderson_1231
667. 357 khachuli
669. 356 josephslane
669. 356 Amitbuk
671. 355 MegaminxMan
671. 355 Gan11Cuber
671. 355 Jakub D
674. 354 Rafaello
674. 354 yCArp
674. 354 TheSlowCuber
677. 351 Bluid
677. 351 Whale
679. 349 Uwais
680. 345 Mister.EliotB
681. 344 JohnDaCuber
682. 343 bobbybob
682. 343 robotmania
684. 342 Cuber Rhythms
685. 341 MazeHew
685. 341 Thewan
685. 341 JC Botha
688. 340 great cuber
689. 338 Dimitry
690. 336 aamiel
691. 333 hkg11khanh
692. 332 GenZ Cubing
693. 330 zakikaz
694. 329 DavidEdwards
695. 328 Neb
695. 328 espeed
697. 327 Samuel Baird
697. 327 tom0989123
699. 325 PiKeeper
700. 323 Abucuberksa
701. 322 a3533
702. 321 frodyan
703. 318 feli.cubes
703. 318 AquaStormCuber
705. 317 owendonnelly
706. 314 Niclas Mach
706. 314 Tyler Bennett
708. 313 Jami Viljanen
709. 308 dads_cookies
709. 308 Yudo
711. 306 Cubing Forever
712. 304 dario1514
713. 302 colegemuth
714. 301 Duncan Kimmett
715. 300 StaticCuber46
716. 299 Foreright
717. 298 destin_shulfer
718. 297 SpeedCuber2.0
719. 296 EmmaTheCapicorn
719. 296 roconnor1994
721. 295 Pfannkuchener
722. 294 Chris Choi
722. 294 i eat air
724. 290 Akshath
725. 289 Wilhelm
726. 287 kainos
727. 285 PotatoCuber
728. 284 thomas.sch
728. 284 SUCubing
730. 283 ZebraCubes
730. 283 imapickle07
732. 279 CuberDawnF2L
732. 279 JamesBond54
734. 278 BLCuber8
735. 277 jjrthecuber01
736. 276 AlexISCrazy
737. 275 CFOP INC
738. 273 Cubixy
739. 271 riz3ndrr 
740. 267 Joe Archibald
740. 267 Pugalan Aravintan
740. 267 bentse
743. 266 Traveler5240
744. 265 jronge94
745. 264 wrmlover
745. 264 Cubelet
745. 264 ajw9668
748. 263 Yoyofruits
748. 263 vcecchini
750. 262 Sjiraff
751. 261 zed zed
752. 260 Tsukasa Sano
753. 259 Kalindu
753. 259 Enter1
755. 258 calvinhart
756. 257 Charlene Palafox
756. 257 Tomoki-cube
758. 256 Midnight_Cuber
759. 254 CUBING08
759. 254 fani
761. 253 alexanderpersaud
762. 251 Fmlet
763. 250 49shadows
763. 250 SSpzcee
765. 249 Payt521
766. 248 Arcanist
767. 247 max jensen
768. 246 BigTriboli
768. 246 OB Cubes
768. 246 astnon
771. 245 journey4ever
771. 245 shaqaroni
773. 244 Qzinator
773. 244 Davis1016
775. 243 gottagitgud
775. 243 Micah Wingfield
777. 242 star
778. 241 Comvat
778. 241 Rubadcar
778. 241 Mageminx
778. 241 Parth
778. 241 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
783. 239 Pondgazer
784. 238 idkwhattomakethis
785. 237 Lachlan Stephens
786. 235 johnandthecube
786. 235 Aluminum
786. 235 Christopher Crnjak
786. 235 Burrito Does Cubes
790. 234 DaTornadoKarateCuber
790. 234 Oscar Hansen
790. 234 Joecab 2000
793. 232 ForcefleeCubez
794. 231 AmyCubes
795. 230 JLSH
795. 230 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
795. 230 Stock_Fish109
798. 229 KSNCubed
798. 229 Jakub.G
798. 229 Cuber987
801. 228 mystetcuningas
801. 228 Cooper Jones
803. 227 tc kruber
803. 227 edd_dib
805. 226 SloMo Cubing
806. 225 Itami
807. 224 YoAkshYo
807. 224 Amir Muzhakhaev
807. 224 ZPcuber
810. 223 FlatMars
811. 222 jtcubezyt
812. 221 taco_schell
812. 221 Gavsters_Cubing
814. 220 Ate Pero
815. 219 oliver sitja sichel
816. 217 MTOBEIYF
816. 217 Speed_0118
818. 216 CasperHegt
818. 216 Dsm
820. 215 Cubing_Marmot
821. 213 cubingmom2
822. 212 Manatee 10235
822. 212 ELLE1000
824. 211 Ammar1
824. 211 jack_bellom07
826. 210 someguywithacooltoy
826. 210 GLV
826. 210 Neon
829. 209 TheKravCuber
829. 209 erykkasperek
829. 209 GWL1000
832. 208 Ashwin Singh
832. 208 Andy Chakarov
832. 208 tentie
835. 207 soccuber
835. 207 OwlC
837. 206 AdamRubiksCubed
837. 206 Glyr
837. 206 Mrdoobery
837. 206 RubieKubie1
837. 206 charlh_bld
842. 205 Orr
843. 204 cubesolver7
843. 204 SahmAB
845. 203 SahmA
846. 202 npaul282
846. 202 YaBoiKemp
848. 201 David Reid
848. 201 A Slice of M
848. 201 equatoR_
851. 200 sideedmain
852. 199 TommyC
852. 199 didiask
852. 199 Ianis Chele
855. 198 SmallTownCuber
855. 198 ArdenLuvzCats
855. 198 Ccuubbeerr
858. 197 Llama.Cuber_
859. 196 patricKING
859. 196 djshuffle09
859. 196 mipmopblorg
859. 196 Ppcubing
859. 196 SuperSkewb
864. 195 ICuber_Official
865. 193 fortissim2
866. 192 abnerpthen
867. 191 Tx789
867. 191 HiroshiCubes
867. 191 alexed
867. 191 bunsen
871. 189 Bryan4305
871. 189 NmeCuber
873. 188 josephcuber
874. 186 mrjames113083
874. 186 Iza_the_cuber
874. 186 Chaseycubes
877. 184 Mikel
877. 184 LukeBrunsvold
877. 184 sash22
877. 184 Shaquille_oatmeal
877. 184 helloimcubedup
877. 184 Bld
883. 182 J727S
883. 182 YassMes
885. 181 JailtonMendes
885. 181 Nickita
887. 180 JoXCuber
888. 179 MJCuber05
888. 179 Joe123
888. 179 panicChris
888. 179 The grandmaster
892. 177 trav1
892. 177 niharika22001100
892. 177 tylerkochy
895. 176 apollocube
895. 176 EvanCuber
897. 175 Rouxster
897. 175 Lookify cubef
897. 175 I am gan for cubes
900. 174 ChaseTheCuber12
901. 173 hackertyper492
901. 173 Daniel 3x3
901. 173 AmyYu
904. 172 mrsniffles01
904. 172 anna4f
906. 171 epic cuber
907. 170 Merp
907. 170 jsolver
907. 170 PUMA_09
907. 170 UkkoE
911. 168 m24816
911. 168 mista
911. 168 egor1abs
914. 167 Destin.S
914. 167 Cosmic Cubes
916. 165 Richard
916. 165 loffy
916. 165 mee6
916. 165 Wepeel
920. 164 theos
921. 163 blairubik
921. 163 Petro Leum
921. 163 CubeSolver19
921. 163 megacubes
921. 163 tuliphanos
926. 162 AdrianCubing
927. 161 Waji
928. 160 Dr_Brain346
928. 160 Jack_Slattery27
930. 159 Micael
930. 159 Algovi0812
930. 159 ninjaravioli
933. 158 goidlon
933. 158 Liz2107
933. 158 Volcaniccubing
936. 157 icubeslow434
936. 157 Spectrum77
938. 156 NoProblemCubing
938. 156 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
940. 155 jachi
941. 154 nonsub20cuber
942. 153 Dominduchami
942. 153 Gadiboyo
944. 151 TDog
945. 150 Julio974
945. 150 KP-20359
945. 150 XDtoMe
945. 150 kirbzcitkatz
945. 150 PotatoCuberYT
945. 150 orangeicing
951. 149 BerSerKer
951. 149 stubblycuber
953. 148 Kaktoose
953. 148 Ian Huang
955. 145 Manuelmore00
955. 145 Chew Zheng Rui
957. 144 RFMX
957. 144 NotyingCubes
959. 143 Natanael
959. 143 soggy_bred
959. 143 dominic_cater
962. 142 CreationUniverse
962. 142 tabberkev
964. 141 sccrubzillas brother
964. 141 Nabhan Niyaz
964. 141 Babbelbao
967. 140 jc_rubik
967. 140 thousand_cuts
967. 140 nandaanyatiga
967. 140 OcR_43
971. 139 Eli Theperson
971. 139 DaGreatMup
973. 138 CuberCuShaw
973. 138 Zno
973. 138 Praneet_Raghav
973. 138 jo141
977. 137 Kayden
978. 136 Reirto-RRNF
978. 136 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
980. 135 spacepotat0
980. 135 Kaedenthecuber
982. 134 VGCubing
983. 133 Cozy
983. 133 Rubuscu
985. 132 gancubethebest
985. 132 yahia
987. 131 kilwap147
987. 131 Kal-Flo
987. 131 blu_k
990. 130 ThomasJE
991. 129 Rakshith.g
991. 129 Hoàng Quang Khải
991. 129 Nafiz
994. 128 AngeGabriel
995. 127 Jacobo_Formigós
995. 127 wave_cuber
997. 126 MrLunarWolf
997. 126 wgisme
997. 126 SkewbyCuber
1000. 125 Moonwink Cuber
1000. 125 ryan337dogo
1002. 124 Henry Lipka
1002. 124 StopMotionCuber
1004. 122 http_Noel
1004. 122 mee7
1004. 122 Algfish
1004. 122 Tobias Hermans
1004. 122 xavidotcom
1004. 122 yeen
1010. 121 CyanSandwich
1010. 121 [email protected]
1010. 121 teehee_elan
1010. 121 Kim38889
1010. 121 airton
1010. 121 mouses_ikae
1010. 121 CuberMan28
1017. 120 CraterCuberYT
1017. 120 mahdi is a cuber 
1017. 120 Krilov
1017. 120 lucazdoescubingstuff
1017. 120 graysonthecuber
1022. 119 João Santos
1022. 119 finri
1022. 119 Adam_Jeremy
1022. 119 Papkin
1022. 119 ashar81
1027. 118 teboecubes
1027. 118 Svand0lf
1027. 118 FH1986
1027. 118 KingKong617
1027. 118 Iglesauce
1032. 117 V Achyuthan 2904
1032. 117 CAPTAINVALPO96
1032. 117 GeographicalCuber
1032. 117 Daniel Exequiel
1036. 115 fjwareh
1037. 114 Lord0gnome
1037. 114 2020LONG05
1037. 114 Cubinginatree
1040. 113 Blake the Cuber
1040. 113 randomboi
1040. 113 Mason A
1040. 113 rjt07
1044. 112 bradmk;wes
1044. 112 Nghia1987235
1044. 112 benjihunt97
1044. 112 dn01
1048. 111 Tecknet
1048. 111 ya boi jimmy
1048. 111 SmirkyCubes
1051. 110 lucasliao0403
1051. 110 Milominxx
1051. 110 Ccubes
1054. 109 itzwoyingg
1054. 109 Zeke_beke
1054. 109 asbjorn
1054. 109 RubikAr
1054. 109 Chirag123
1059. 108 rubiksboy0710
1059. 108 Froggy
1059. 108 otcami23
1059. 108 V Perm
1059. 108 Varnite
1064. 107 Mateus Garcia Rodolfo
1064. 107 Super_Cool_2
1064. 107 T_Perm_Cuber
1067. 106 SomeRandomCuber1
1067. 106 Icuber17
1069. 105 CuberM
1069. 105 ShortStuff
1069. 105 William Jay Segeurra
1072. 104 Boby Okta Arianda
1072. 104 Geneva
1072. 104 Kaycubes
1072. 104 1001010101001
1072. 104 SkewbKid
1077. 103 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
1077. 103 PiEquals3.14
1077. 103 kvineeta
1077. 103 cazandominic
1081. 102 RubricCubric
1081. 102 Vires
1081. 102 GCoolCuber
1081. 102 jbudd
1085. 101 Ivyish
1085. 101 Enzo_BJ
1085. 101 BUFI
1085. 101 RichCuberBoy389
1085. 101 CUBERS123456
1090. 100 nms777
1090. 100 penguinhopper
1090. 100 Oliver Wrzecionowski
1093. 99 Wimpy
1093. 99 UnlikelyFox Cubing
1093. 99 PiMaster314
1093. 99 Cuber.Hello.com
1097. 98 TruettM
1097. 98 Sathish KS
1097. 98 Fwittles
1097. 98 Heidi
1097. 98 Joel207
1097. 98 Ivanko_UA
1103. 97 aerocube
1103. 97 Dnfclocker
1103. 97 Athervus
1103. 97 Jervis38
1107. 96 FlorianEnduro #111
1107. 96 Arace aaron
1109. 95 jun349
1109. 95 Theodor Nordstrand
1109. 95 Almondsattyqp
1112. 94 CalamityCubes
1112. 94 Dankycubing
1112. 94 ronjaaa
1112. 94 Sheldon Vi
1112. 94 HaiyaAustin
1117. 93 Physfaxe
1117. 93 smaelzonlrokmae
1117. 93 Kgcubers
1117. 93 zlc
1117. 93 Cand
1122. 92 FentheGoat
1123. 91 CrispyCubing
1123. 91 cuberboy123
1123. 91 QvQ
1123. 91 Jakob Wickenberg
1123. 91 BirdCubing
1128. 90 cometcubes
1128. 90 Rouxbx
1128. 90 BAnnaCubes12
1128. 90 slaifjdliajf
1132. 89 jave
1132. 89 duckyisepic
1132. 89 Triple N Cubing
1132. 89 Lijunhui
1132. 89 Rubix solver
1137. 88 Joel.com
1137. 88 Odis From Barnyard
1137. 88 Auric Cui
1140. 87 (ec)3
1140. 87 Keule
1140. 87 tornadotypist
1143. 86 Almen19
1144. 85 Gregsimo84
1144. 85 Eviatar Hittin
1144. 85 Aos1220221803
1144. 85 Wyvernshade
1148. 84 blerrpycuber
1148. 84 Zhanasyl
1148. 84 LeonCubes
1148. 84 mr honey
1152. 83 ImmolatedMarmoset
1152. 83 Leila
1154. 82 neicu
1154. 82 scarycreeper
1154. 82 Gamerwhocubes
1154. 82 F'prime
1158. 81 N speedsolving
1158. 81 Mytprodude
1158. 81 traincubes
1158. 81 Soldier
1158. 81 cookiecube
1158. 81 DanielCubes
1164. 80 CUubingCure
1164. 80 waiyan
1164. 80 falsnn
1164. 80 MythbeastFaris
1168. 79 Woodman567
1168. 79 I'm A Cuber
1168. 79 Justplayingwithx
1168. 79 Beerwah
1168. 79 vi_
1173. 78 Leonard Erik Gombár
1173. 78 Hubbabubba10100
1173. 78 Shrimpy
1173. 78 BhuvinTheCuber
1173. 78 graythebeast
1178. 77 Mrhashtagpickle
1178. 77 Donavan
1178. 77 ALoneCloud
1178. 77 Zacian1516
1178. 77 KIM ROYO
1183. 76 ScuffyCubes
1183. 76 bentoes
1183. 76 ThatKidCuber
1186. 75 Jam88
1186. 75 bpaulson
1186. 75 Aussie Saad
1186. 75 Eli Satterfield
1186. 75 trivula16
1186. 75 Keaten
1186. 75 Anthonycube
1186. 75 ShyGuy1129
1186. 75 Olivecubr
1195. 74 SuperMarioGuy4
1195. 74 Simon31415
1195. 74 thetedbeaux
1195. 74 cristicris6
1195. 74 MrShroom85
1200. 73 timmon
1200. 73 MeSub20
1200. 73 Taffy23
1200. 73 F’prime
1204. 72 brodawg
1204. 72 lvcuber
1204. 72 eddieyu
1207. 71 Caiocaf1
1207. 71 Jacobcuber
1207. 71 M2 Cubing
1210. 70 LilChedda
1210. 70 Yoyoed cuber
1212. 69 trivially
1212. 69 Cosmos
1214. 68 G DA CUBER
1215. 67 GAN CUBER
1215. 67 THE CUBER SQUARED
1215. 67 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
1215. 67 Speed Cuber 10.0
1219. 66 GhostGanCuber_Aadit
1219. 66 Duan
1219. 66 Raphsurvivor
1219. 66 Vinayak_009044
1223. 65 NetherCubing
1223. 65 Richspeedcuber
1225. 64 ikae
1225. 64 SecretSix
1227. 63 WD-420
1227. 63 Ulysse
1227. 63 YPerm
1227. 63 julia_kuchle
1227. 63 leemer21
1232. 62 CubiBubi
1232. 62 Waiz
1232. 62 saindu himansa
1232. 62 Cubethought
1232. 62 Phazer
1232. 62 sanjayan
1238. 61 Allan Foltz
1238. 61 Irotholoro
1238. 61 Masked
1238. 61 Juanito alcachofa
1238. 61 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
1243. 60 Cyrus
1244. 59 Edmund
1244. 59 BaseballSlashWrestler
1244. 59 BraveSoul2110
1244. 59 JayArlo
1248. 58 Alex DiTuro
1248. 58 Godsbest
1248. 58 Black_Hat
1248. 58 balugawale
1248. 58 avaneesh
1253. 57 PotatoIsGreat
1253. 57 Scrollo
1255. 56 Fin
1255. 56 karma8724
1255. 56 creamwAstaKen
1255. 56 jiduong
1255. 56 Lio2010
1260. 55 Billybong378
1260. 55 Anka
1260. 55 kylez
1263. 54 CubeStopCubing
1264. 53 OtterCuber
1264. 53 monke
1264. 53 JAcubes
1264. 53 Smart_Cat19
1264. 53 Aarav
1264. 53 jsolver1
1264. 53 Timo961
1264. 53 IsuckAtcubing124
1272. 52 CrazyFastTiger_06
1272. 52 RonnyAce
1272. 52 Beckham
1272. 52 GradBomb
1276. 51 Sasuke_Uchiha
1276. 51 GenZCubingOfficial
1276. 51 Fruits432
1276. 51 shea123
1280. 50 syffin
1280. 50 whyamistillnotsub20!!
1280. 50 GAN CUBE
1280. 50 ComputerCuber
1280. 50 Sriyansh
1280. 50 Rubik’s cube champion
1280. 50 cubekid2014
1280. 50 Kaphowltha
1288. 49 Tranman64
1288. 49 edlich
1290. 48 Iblfhk
1290. 48 Penguin_cuber 0713
1290. 48 0987654321
1290. 48 Michaeltawfik
1290. 48 Berkman03
1290. 48 ILikeTrains
1296. 47 MEF227
1296. 47 Dorkios
1296. 47 Meatalic_Cuber
1296. 47 Scy
1296. 47 jazzylev21
1296. 47 sDLfj
1302. 46 memo_cubed
1302. 46 BR Cuber
1302. 46 JJtheCuber
1302. 46 Kaikckaikc
1302. 46 William Austin
1302. 46 Johnathan
1308. 45 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
1308. 45 H Perm Speedcuber
1308. 45 Futurechamp77
1311. 44 Future
1311. 44 Wilfredlam0418
1311. 44 Thewan2
1311. 44 Fischlein
1315. 43 meme
1315. 43 crazykitten499
1315. 43 thatonedude
1315. 43 OllieCubing
1315. 43 Amparatoro
1315. 43 Jaywalkerz
1315. 43 Joslyn Lilly
1315. 43 M_bro2703
1315. 43 GuiltyLizard698
1315. 43 TheDog35
1325. 42 FalconInsane
1325. 42 the_swest
1327. 41 Luke1234
1327. 41 BeginneratCFOP
1327. 41 odd.
1327. 41 liamcubes10
1327. 41 jeems
1332. 40 shelckor
1332. 40 Y cuber
1332. 40 BadSpeedCuber
1332. 40 Elliot-_-
1332. 40 Hergam
1332. 40 Yolo_Gamer0000
1332. 40 quinnbateman
1332. 40 Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber
1332. 40 Rubik01
1332. 40 SpedCube
1342. 39 RestroomLad57
1342. 39 Finlay Cox
1342. 39 BlueDefender102
1342. 39 Alexandra Minea
1342. 39 GamingLachss
1342. 39 Isabu
1348. 38 i'mstillnotsub20
1348. 38 Notna2010
1348. 38 Jmart
1348. 38 Magimus
1352. 37 Sheng241
1352. 37 gargshweta
1352. 37 Divij Goel
1352. 37 kirklilly
1356. 36 randomcubes
1356. 36 Jordy chileen
1356. 36 Maki518
1356. 36 yoavc2010
1356. 36 Jeremy de Jong
1356. 36 childisbean
1362. 35 oneshot
1362. 35 Quexs
1362. 35 Amadoj
1362. 35 crazy cuber1
1362. 35 V1M0HHH
1362. 35 Oedipsos
1368. 34 Gan unfanboy
1368. 34 Rubikslegend
1368. 34 Alexmatt1014
1368. 34 JoshuaDoesCubing
1368. 34 billyinglis
1368. 34 Purpl
1374. 33 Yeih Zhi
1374. 33 grathepro
1376. 32 siddhanshisethi
1376. 32 shaswat bajracharya
1376. 32 Americuber
1376. 32 genjirules5$
1376. 32 SollsIsCool
1376. 32 Zakk Amers-Delph
1376. 32 Sohaib Mubbashir
1376. 32 RCG
1376. 32 Nevinator2
1385. 31 Taleag
1385. 31 Rainer F.
1385. 31 Shuey L
1385. 31 Steven-Fady
1385. 31 Greenish
1385. 31 MrJesster
1385. 31 Cuber88
1385. 31 nicb4491
1385. 31 reue
1385. 31 cubED5799
1395. 30 Algfish31
1395. 30 arjun07
1395. 30 Tst
1395. 30 triedl
1395. 30 yusri Ahamed
1395. 30 WD_40 Guzzler
1395. 30 Xnightslayer99
1395. 30 2x2er129
1403. 29 Natan’s Life
1403. 29 silunar
1403. 29 t-perm
1403. 29 hsingh
1403. 29 Sir
1403. 29 rouxfast22
1403. 29 tobias.riedling
1410. 28 avodious
1410. 28 Sanjay Natarajan
1410. 28 Riya#5665
1410. 28 Juan Bababooey
1410. 28 Sidhanta Nayak
1410. 28 noel wahinya kiongo
1410. 28 Samt1210
1410. 28 sleepx
1410. 28 eranzaza
1419. 27 Prashant Saran
1419. 27 Bavarian_god
1419. 27 Gamikiscubing
1419. 27 DDDDavid
1419. 27 Captain_froopy
1419. 27 Hithisisaccount
1419. 27 Fusion Cuber
1419. 27 Nealius4Realius
1427. 26 HD Truong Giang
1427. 26 zerokool14
1427. 26 ryan wong
1427. 26 Timur Demirci
1427. 26 Mactyws
1427. 26 evdizzle
1427. 26 zaigham
1427. 26 Kattimau
1435. 25 MinusOne
1435. 25 Marioadventurefx
1435. 25 Zae
1435. 25 Areeb shehzad
1435. 25 cuberboy
1435. 25 Cuber767
1435. 25 Aicuber
1435. 25 Dimitris11
1435. 25 MujmonstEr
1444. 24 varshan
1444. 24 HeyIts1ris
1446. 23 LuckzYT
1446. 23 NinjaDax2011
1446. 23 CrazyCuber/Gamer
1446. 23 Carbonated_Milk
1446. 23 speedcuber4567
1446. 23 LilTrooper
1446. 23 Luarrrrrrrrrr
1446. 23 thundder
1446. 23 Dino_Kuber
1446. 23 Sohaib Mubbashir Javaid
1456. 22 PRANAD GURRAPU
1456. 22 A CubingCurse
1456. 22 Shreenivas k mankani
1456. 22 Mikomancuber52
1456. 22 anisgh
1456. 22 Luan
1462. 21 kanaksalunke
1462. 21 Oren Lester
1462. 21 Arabi Khan
1462. 21 GavinDelosReyes
1462. 21 Aryan Datta Gatir
1462. 21 Aalbino
1462. 21 King Cube
1462. 21 GuestyRobloxCubingLOver
1462. 21 WWcuber
1462. 21 Q*bertTheCuber
1462. 21 bernardspeedcuber
1462. 21 iamverygoodperson2x2
1462. 21 GradBombR
1475. 20 RubixNoob318
1475. 20 Abradeo
1475. 20 TheSagerCubeMaster
1475. 20 Moemwere
1475. 20 norskey
1475. 20 Idk_htp_Cubes!
1481. 19 Andeankat
1481. 19 MCRocks323
1481. 19 Moshallow
1481. 19 Lucas Miote
1481. 19 Young_sap_BeCubing
1481. 19 brickinapresent
1487. 18 Impossible Cuber
1487. 18 MCsheepy
1487. 18 Sarvin Sangelapten
1487. 18 travisdhhd
1487. 18 Ryotaro Iwasaki
1487. 18 Gamervinecke
1487. 18 Nabhan
1487. 18 Dude123
1487. 18 chathuka
1496. 17 SupermacyJ
1496. 17 Kxturbocuber
1496. 17 Solveeverything
1496. 17 crackercuber
1500. 16 abigaildoyle
1500. 16 Cuberboi
1500. 16 cason
1500. 16 Kdogs
1500. 16 anishka3115
1500. 16 slowsolver123
1500. 16 realtfcds2
1500. 16 MP7252
1500. 16 Pablo528
1500. 16 EnziPenzi
1500. 16 pszmrh
1500. 16 Vir Agarwal
1500. 16 insane in the brain
1500. 16 hamir
1514. 15 wolfhunter
1514. 15 Mohith
1514. 15 Ekisiga
1514. 15 Vikrant Shankar
1514. 15 Thebluedragon65
1514. 15 mrduck
1514. 15 tord705
1514. 15 TanushOP
1514. 15 Kyle15
1514. 15 joshisbored
1514. 15 DarkSolver2201
1514. 15 ThijmopTheCuber
1526. 14 Melvintnh327
1526. 14 the average speed cuber
1526. 14 wucens
1526. 14 yassin but 
1526. 14 Nick Ellers
1526. 14 Xander_cubero
1526. 14 Kenny Beauchamp
1533. 13 DanikaCuber
1533. 13 Egb
1533. 13 KaydinPeterson
1533. 13 Fabian F
1533. 13 rubik'scubeguy
1533. 13 Cuberkai
1533. 13 d---
1540. 12 cougarscratch
1540. 12 wenzmen
1540. 12 IUseBegginerMethodNoBully
1540. 12 TheShadowJack
1540. 12 Uncle GAN
1540. 12 Tejeshwi
1540. 12 Hadescrown666
1540. 12 DaBluePiano
1540. 12 Keira Vi
1540. 12 Fast_Koobir
1540. 12 geekypandey
1540. 12 Lonecuber
1540. 12 iwantmfjsmeilong3x3
1540. 12 Crue11a
1540. 12 Rohith Joji
1540. 12 ARNAV1
1556. 11 Corgenix
1556. 11 noahhernandez
1556. 11 redpineappleman
1556. 11 Isaac1587
1556. 11 Taffy24
1556. 11 inaaya
1556. 11 Sub cuber
1556. 11 Storm_Cube$
1556. 11 VictorVulture
1565. 10 djlq728
1565. 10 Kylethomas
1565. 10 hankthetank
1565. 10 Maxwell19
1565. 10 username4
1565. 10 Azlan820
1565. 10 ganslayer
1565. 10 levi.m
1565. 10 Tanu123
1574. 9 AvocadoCubez
1574. 9 oand6034
1574. 9 ItleBittle
1574. 9 Kadhir Nandhan
1574. 9 DarthDK
1574. 9 Wertm
1574. 9 Ishapuppy
1574. 9 cuberer
1574. 9 Kingkobra6336
1574. 9 rPlane331
1574. 9 Acuberintheworld
1574. 9 Eric3742Jr
1586. 8 Namedkid55
1586. 8 CCGTheCuber
1586. 8 DatSpeedCuber
1586. 8 Winter
1586. 8 Moorthy
1586. 8 damien wee cubing
1586. 8 Sugacookie12
1586. 8 Ronak das
1586. 8 JaxsonEisthebest
1586. 8 Lightning_VTV
1596. 7 Jaylen
1596. 7 mesa cubing
1596. 7 Areco
1596. 7 jose v
1596. 7 landon_123
1596. 7 Shrihan
1596. 7 domut
1596. 7 TybeeSolvesCubes
1596. 7 Aaryan13
1596. 7 MASTERMORPHIX
1596. 7 DanielRubicsCube
1596. 7 BEDWARS IS AMAZING
1596. 7 Sandils
1609. 6 pafnuti
1609. 6 executier
1609. 6 Bikram Thapa
1609. 6 PandaThegreat
1609. 6 Keerthi Sangelapten
1609. 6 odinthekoala
1609. 6 Dudabever
1609. 6 Marzar
1609. 6 Ajhattrick16
1609. 6 Sky Uzumaki
1609. 6 DIO
1609. 6 Thekowa2134145
1609. 6 Amit Plays And Reviews
1609. 6 I forgor
1609. 6 nickromaniello
1609. 6 Connerphillips
1625. 5 RUDRA PATEL
1625. 5 ancubing
1625. 5 steezzfbl
1625. 5 Cuber the trooper
1625. 5 coolspeedsolver
1625. 5 N/A Cubing
1625. 5 Rafael fong
1625. 5 Crazycuber-Gan
1625. 5 Jipppty
1625. 5 thefootballplayer
1625. 5 Cubeawsome123456789!
1625. 5 Rayan
1625. 5 miosbysk
1625. 5 Sub cuber offical
1625. 5 Turro
1625. 5 QQGoh
1625. 5 Mudasir
1625. 5 CatSharked
1643. 4 ProyectoSigma
1643. 4 Ayush singhnx
1643. 4 tobyherbert
1643. 4 Isriel
1643. 4 Chandra.cuber
1643. 4 WikusCube
1643. 4 Sadeed
1643. 4 James Anderson
1643. 4 Raghav jha
1643. 4 ILRAHC
1643. 4 Cosmicuber
1643. 4 Rouxman
1643. 4 Kannika09
1643. 4 Rica
1643. 4 inal_goosey
1643. 4 Zaffran
1643. 4 DivyanshDarshan
1643. 4 GUY1980
1643. 4 Huang_Joshua
1643. 4 siyo0n
1643. 4 2Slow2Solve
1643. 4 Joy
1643. 4 daani1
1643. 4 XxLira_AftonxX
1643. 4 Waqfiqh cubing


*4x4x4* (883)

1. 6591 Luke Garrett
2. 6018 BradenTheMagician
3. 5946 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 5663 Tues
5. 5552 tJardigradHe
6. 5356 DGCubes
7. 5076 agradess2
8. 4847 Ryan Pilat
9. 4531 Boris McCoy
10. 4511 TheReasonableCuber
11. 4474 Dream Cubing
12. 4419 abunickabhi
13. 4379 20luky3
14. 4184 cuberkid10
15. 4078 tsutt099
16. 4001 gruuby
17. 3996 MCuber
18. 3987 Ash Black
19. 3879 bennettstouder
20. 3667 darrensaito
21. 3602 beabernardes
22. 3544 sigalig
23. 3469 NewoMinx
24. 3462 Liam Wadek
25. 3412 Hayden Ng
26. 3363 Timona
27. 3257 Cubey_Tube
28. 3113 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
29. 2957 xyzzy
30. 2857 wearephamily1719
31. 2749 lumes2121
32. 2687 Parke187
33. 2672 PCCuber
34. 2667 DhruvA
35. 2661 tommyo11
36. 2572 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37. 2546 AndyMok
38. 2445 Theo Goluboff
39. 2444 qaz
40. 2443 WizardCM
41. 2409 Ontricus
42. 2404 FaLoL
43. 2398 breadears
44. 2397 Koen van Aller
45. 2360 Shaun Mack
46. 2348 G2013
47. 2325 MrKuba600
48. 2263 Dylan Swarts
49. 2257 Christopher Fandrich
50. 2254 Heewon Seo
51. 2239 DynaXT
52. 2198 Fred Lang
53. 2169 MartinN13
54. 2116 weatherman223
55. 2086 BrianJ
56. 2058 asiahyoo1997
57. 2018 EvanWright1
58. 1976 João Vinicius
59. 1961 Poorcuber09
60. 1944 OriginalUsername
61. 1926 Max C.
62. 1916 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
63. 1898 rdurette10
64. 1814 stanley chapel
65. 1801 Chris Van Der Brink
66. 1783 Raymos Castillo
67. 1775 One Wheel
68. 1774 Jammy
69. 1765 yijunleow
70. 1740 Ianwubby
71. 1736 Shadowjockey
72. 1727 abhijat
73. 1701 InlandEmpireCuber
74. 1673 Fisko
75. 1655 parkertrager
76. 1634 MichaelNielsen
77. 1621 zSquirreL
78. 1599 any name you wish
79. 1595 Zeke Mackay
79. 1595 Aleksandar Dukleski
81. 1587 elimescube
82. 1574 Jrg
83. 1561 carlosvilla9
84. 1549 Winfaza
85. 1541 leomannen
86. 1523 KingWilwin16
87. 1503 Hargun02
88. 1493 ARSCubing
89. 1488 Loffy8
90. 1468 Triangles_are_cubers
91. 1463 Ricardo Zapata
92. 1456 Calumv 
93. 1450 Antto Pitkänen
94. 1423 YouCubing
95. 1420 sqAree
96. 1396 nigelthecuber
97. 1375 Victor Tang
98. 1373 Brendyn Dunagan
99. 1372 David ep
100. 1371 JacobLittleton
101. 1370 alyzsnyzs
102. 1368 Adam Chodyniecki
103. 1358 Isaiah Scott
104. 1349 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
105. 1337 Calcube
106. 1319 Magma Cubing
107. 1314 eyeballboi
108. 1308 Valken
109. 1294 aznbn
110. 1293 Li Xiang
111. 1284 fun at the joy
111. 1284 FishTalons
111. 1284 Luke Solves Cubes
114. 1283 TheDubDubJr
115. 1277 d2polld
116. 1274 Abram Grimsley
117. 1271 Sean Hartman
118. 1270 Jacob Nokes
119. 1258 Mantas U
120. 1248 bbbbbbbowen
121. 1237 AidanNoogie
122. 1217 hyn
123. 1213 JustGoodCuber
124. 1208 Charles Jerome
125. 1199 pizzacrust
126. 1183 sporteisvogel
127. 1178 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
128. 1161 Benyó
129. 1158 Maxematician
130. 1136 Pixaler
131. 1126 edsch
132. 1123 Utkarsh Ashar
133. 1121 bh13
134. 1110 filmip
135. 1054 InfinityCuber324
136. 1051 Cooki348
137. 1046 drpfisherman
138. 1040 qatumciuzacqul
139. 1026 derk
140. 1007 DUDECUBER
141. 1001 Omkar1
142. 990 mihnea3000
142. 990 KamTheCuber
142. 990 KarlJagiel
145. 986 ican97
146. 981 CaptainCuber
147. 968 DLXCubing
148. 963 PeterH2N
148. 963 Nitin Kumar 2018
150. 962 2019ECKE02
151. 946 Caíque crispim
152. 943 Parist P
153. 940 Sawyer
154. 925 dycocubix
155. 919 CB21
156. 905 Rubika-37-021204
157. 887 Josiah Blomker
158. 881 Sellerie11
159. 868 thecubingwizard
160. 865 Jakub26
161. 864 chancet4488
162. 853 Jacck
162. 853 MaksymilianMisiak
164. 850 SpeedCubeReview
165. 842 remopihel
166. 840 turtwig
167. 839 LittleLumos
168. 836 the super cuber
169. 835 quing
170. 825 logofetesulo1
171. 821 CT-6666
172. 816 freshcuber.de
173. 814 Trexrush1
174. 802 dhafin
175. 798 SpeedyReedy
176. 797 Das Cubing
177. 794 Mike Hughey
178. 785 juanixxds
179. 784 Khairur Rachim
180. 777 MattP98
180. 777 SpeedCubeLegend17
182. 771 Haribo
183. 769 dylpickle123780
184. 759 White KB
185. 755 Keroma12
186. 747 Sub1Hour
186. 747 AidenCubes
188. 744 ExultantCarn
189. 742 BradyLawrence
190. 739 KellanTheCubingCoder
190. 739 Nevan J
192. 732 Enoch Jiang
192. 732 Vince M
194. 731 rlnninja44
195. 730 Riddler97
195. 730 Jason Tzeng
197. 727 Hyperion
198. 723 pb_cuber
199. 721 ly_6
200. 715 cubingintherain
201. 714 lilwoaji
201. 714 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
203. 711 roymok1213
204. 710 The Cubing Fanatic
205. 704 KrokosB
206. 696 Redicubeman
207. 674 NN29Cubes
208. 665 Tekooo
209. 649 Rollercoasterben 
210. 647 CodingCuber
211. 642 Greyson bananas
212. 641 yoyoyobank3
213. 637 myoder
214. 632 DesertWolf
215. 628 bluishshark
216. 621 2018KEAR02
217. 609 Cubing Mania
218. 606 John Benwell
219. 599 thatkid
220. 597 AnnaW
221. 592 Jude_Stradtner
222. 588 2018AMSB02
223. 583 Garf
224. 581 epride17
225. 573 Firestorming_1
226. 565 NathanaelCubes
226. 565 kumato
228. 560 NongQuocDuy
229. 544 jihu1011
229. 544 Neon47
229. 544 Тібо【鑫小龙】
232. 543 Hot potato
233. 538 Glincons
234. 527 Mr_Man_I_Am
235. 524 hebscody
236. 522 Cody_Caston
237. 519 CubicOreo
238. 512 Logan2017DAYR01
238. 512 Peter Preston
240. 511 Magdamini
241. 506 Meanjuice
242. 504 cuberswoop
243. 501 HawaiiLife745
243. 501 Carter-Thomas
245. 499 EDDDY
245. 499 Camerone Chin
247. 497 KingCanyon
248. 490 michaelxfy
248. 490 CubeLub3r
250. 487 Ordway Persyn
251. 486 thecubemaster23
252. 483 vilkkuti25
253. 481 Oliver Pällo
254. 478 Jay Cubes
255. 473 padddi
256. 472 JackPfeifer
257. 470 samuel roveran
257. 470 ponte_fast
259. 469 BMcCl1
260. 459 revaldoah
260. 459 Adweehun
260. 459 midnightcuberx
263. 458 Cale S
263. 458 Mieeetek4
265. 455 Brayden Gilland
265. 455 switkreytyahhhh
267. 453 Tonester
268. 450 2022duyn02
268. 450 Greyson banana
270. 449 Vicenzo-1
271. 445 Kylegadj
272. 443 Homeschool Cubing
273. 436 Icecube77
273. 436 Alison Meador
275. 430 OJ Cubing
276. 423 Elf
277. 417 pjk
278. 403 linus.sch
279. 402 AmyCubes_
280. 400 TheCubingAddict980
280. 400 NicsMunari
282. 395 FishyIshy
283. 394 NoSekt
284. 393 AustinReed
285. 392 Keenan Johnson
286. 388 MatsBergsten
287. 386 kbrune
288. 381 Poketube6681
288. 381 tavery343
290. 380 Petri Krzywacki
291. 379 thomas.sch
292. 378 CornerTwisted
293. 370 qT Tp
293. 370 Topher_
295. 363 Kacper Paweł Dworak
295. 363 OrdinarySolver4048
297. 360 nico_german_cuber
298. 359 nurhid.hisham
299. 358 Ali161102
299. 358 SpiFunTastic
299. 358 dollarstorecubes
299. 358 CubingWizard
303. 357 50ph14
304. 352 Jaco Momberg 
305. 349 BlueAcidball
306. 346 tigermaxi
306. 346 arquillian
308. 345 ErezE
309. 338 baseballjello67
310. 337 Marcus Siu
311. 336 JChambers13
311. 336 GooseCuber
313. 335 kflynn
314. 333 IsekaiMe
315. 331 vishwasankarcubing
316. 326 Lewis
316. 326 Color Cuber
318. 325 DistanceRunner25
319. 324 VJW
320. 322 Michael DeLaRosa
321. 320 Allagos
322. 319 CubableYT
323. 315 Running for cube
324. 314 kahvipelle123
324. 314 cubeth
326. 312 FLS99
326. 312 Ich_73
326. 312 toastedcuber
326. 312 Jge
330. 311 Ayce
331. 310 V Achyuthan
332. 309 Yeguk Kim
333. 306 Henry13
334. 303 Cubeology
335. 302 Cuber2s
336. 301 aarush vasanadu
337. 300 hotufos
338. 298 Cuz Red
339. 297 JohnDaCuber
340. 293 SirWaffle
340. 293 PratikKhannaSkewb
340. 293 Skuber
343. 291 TheEpicCuber
344. 286 BigBrainBoi989
345. 285 brad711
346. 282 SlowerCuber
347. 281 Clock_Enthusiast
348. 280 OriEy
349. 279 Bigcubesrule
350. 277 FaTyl
350. 277 Danny Morgan
352. 276 Nitstar6174
353. 273 Carter Bitz
354. 268 Quixoteace
355. 267 Corner Twistz
355. 267 Kar0
357. 266 Jules Graham
357. 266 JohnSax
359. 265 Kenzo
360. 263 zxmdm666
361. 262 Jonathan Truchot
362. 261 BradyCubes08
363. 260 MaxwellCobb
364. 255 Ravman
365. 253 toinou06cubing
365. 253 ganiscool
367. 251 superkitkat106
368. 250 LwBigcubes
369. 249 GTGil
370. 248 Kymlikespotatoes12105
371. 240 Bogdan
372. 239 Torch
372. 239 Ethanawoll
372. 239 Hazwi
375. 238 Francisco Moraes
376. 236 GrettGrett
376. 236 tobysthatsall
378. 235 Predther
379. 234 SentsuiJack2403
380. 233 Swagrid
380. 233 theFMCgod
382. 231 ThomasBevan
383. 228 James Chang
383. 228 DemonChihuahua
385. 224 Meow_dasKatze
386. 222 vedroboev
386. 222 Super_Cuber903
388. 220 ARandomCuber
389. 218 Kgr
390. 216 Caleb Ashley
390. 216 CJ York
392. 215 TipsterTrickster 
392. 215 sband17
392. 215 HTS98
395. 212 Xauxage
396. 210 RyFi
397. 208 CuberThomas
398. 207 Arnau Tous
398. 207 Dabmachine1
400. 205 That1Cuber
401. 204 Zamirul Faris
402. 203 Bashy
402. 203 Anthony Tindal
404. 202 PokeCubes
404. 202 c00bmaster
406. 199 roxanajohnson01
407. 198 JustinTimeCuber
407. 198 EthanMCuber
409. 197 HNcubing
410. 196 vezeneca
411. 194 whatshisbucket
412. 192 dario1514
413. 190 Cubing_Paddy
414. 187 robotmania
415. 186 fdskljgrie
416. 183 Eli Apperson
417. 182 Pfannkuchener
417. 182 Niclas Mach
419. 181 KDJ
420. 179 RapsinSix
420. 179 SpeedyOctahedron
422. 178 SYUTEO
423. 177 Cillian
423. 177 rubiksman0
425. 175 Danielle Ang
426. 173 fc3x3
427. 171 CryptoConnor
428. 170 Harsha Paladugu
428. 170 Brady
428. 170 edd_dib
431. 168 A_Fast
432. 167 Shirosuki
432. 167 Kyle Ho
434. 166 max jensen
435. 165 Cuber Rhythms
436. 164 Chris Choi
436. 164 cubing_addict
436. 164 Stxrkzy
439. 162 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
440. 161 theit07
441. 159 calcuber1800
441. 159 Maximilian2011
443. 158 Jorian Meeuse
443. 158 Puppet09
445. 157 Liz2107
445. 157 rileymc
447. 156 Paradox4
448. 155 Cube for Thewan
449. 154 Imsoosm
450. 153 aricuber
451. 152 oliverpallo
452. 151 Swamp347
453. 150 topppits
454. 149 PiKeeper
455. 147 destin_shulfer
455. 147 CubingCraft2
457. 144 FlatMars
458. 143 benzhao
459. 142 Enirolf
460. 141 Mageminx
460. 141 PotatoCuber
460. 141 Lim Hung
460. 141 Jlit
464. 140 ProStar
465. 139 Micah Wingfield
465. 139 jtcubezyt
467. 138 49shadows
468. 137 GioccioCuber
469. 136 Uwais
469. 136 OwlC
469. 136 Daniel Partridge
472. 134 charlh_bld
473. 133 Nihahhat
473. 133 Arachane
473. 133 BalsaCuber
476. 132 Elijah Rain Phelps
477. 131 jcuber213
478. 130 Pedro Gil
478. 130 user10086
480. 128 GLV
481. 127 Sjviray
481. 127 NotMeCubes
483. 126 TommyC
483. 126 begiuli65
483. 126 CubeEnthusiast15
483. 126 Trotters
487. 125 Richard
487. 125 Sphericality
487. 125 Speed Cuber 10.0
490. 124 jack_bellom07
491. 123 arbivara
492. 122 NoahCubing
492. 122 FHAT_PHUT
492. 122 mariotdias
495. 121 Kael Hitchcock
495. 121 Alex Tosting
497. 120 Itami
497. 120 LeviGibson
499. 119 Mattia Pasquini
500. 118 mrjames113083
500. 118 Jakub.G
502. 117 p.dranchuk
503. 116 KSNCubed
503. 116 colegemuth
505. 115 JFCUBING
505. 115 Aerocuber
507. 114 Neb
507. 114 xcalius
507. 114 Vector
510. 112 2018KUCZ01
511. 111 Janster1909
511. 111 Fmlet
513. 109 David Reid
514. 108 tc kruber
514. 108 John_NOTgood
514. 108 MasterIcePanda
517. 107 LukeBrunsvold
517. 107 Haadynaushahi
519. 106 MLGCubez
519. 106 buzzteam4
519. 106 DaTornadoKarateCuber
519. 106 Ulysse
519. 106 Sriyansh
524. 105 jaysammey777
524. 105 2019PILH01
526. 103 Jscuber
526. 103 JakeAK
526. 103 Sjiraff
529. 102 Topherlul
530. 101 Krökeldil
530. 101 EmmaTheCapicorn
530. 101 Arnavol
530. 101 Jack Law
530. 101 tentie
535. 100 Lachlan Stephens
535. 100 BlueJacket
537. 99 Bill Domiano
538. 98 Diego2711
538. 98 Ssiא
538. 98 Yudo
541. 97 trav1
541. 97 JoXCuber
543. 96 dnguyen2204
543. 96 Alpha cuber
543. 96 Alex Niedland
543. 96 MrShroom85
547. 95 Oxzowachi
547. 95 [email protected]
547. 95 Cuber15
547. 95 Splenj
547. 95 wgisme
552. 94 SloMo Cubing
552. 94 Lightning
552. 94 Beerwah
555. 92 Pugalan Aravintan
556. 91 frodyan
556. 91 Theemo
556. 91 bunsen
559. 90 Wilhelm
559. 90 Aadil ali
559. 90 Carter Cubes
559. 90 Yoyofruits
559. 90 RubieKubie1
564. 89 Dr_Brain346
564. 89 Tom466
564. 89 megacubes
564. 89 tylerkochy
568. 86 m24816
569. 85 Ianis Chele
569. 85 Eli Theperson
571. 84 Krilov
572. 83 BigTriboli
572. 83 Kalindu
574. 82 Rafaello
574. 82 DetDuVil
574. 82 Enzo_BJ
574. 82 yahia
574. 82 SkewbKid
579. 81 theos
579. 81 Jami Viljanen
579. 81 Benjamin Bø
579. 81 TheSlowCuber
579. 81 TheKaeden10
584. 79 asacuber
584. 79 [email protected]
584. 79 loffy
584. 79 N4C0
588. 78 typeman5
588. 78 Bld
590. 77 TheKravCuber
590. 77 josephslane
592. 76 SomeRandomCuber1
592. 76 Cuber JH
594. 75 Amelia Cheng
594. 75 Volcaniccubing
594. 75 LHCUBE2017
597. 74 oliver sitja sichel
597. 74 jameschng
597. 74 Cosmic Cubes
600. 73 BLCuber8
600. 73 Daniel Exequiel
602. 72 Nash171
602. 72 fjwareh
602. 72 RisingShinx
605. 71 MarkA64
605. 71 Thecubingcuber347
605. 71 Twisted Cubing
605. 71 cubingcorner
605. 71 ARJCuber
610. 70 Julio974
610. 70 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
610. 70 Froggy
613. 69 CalamityCubes
613. 69 Daniel 3x3
613. 69 KingTriden
616. 68 owendonnelly
616. 68 Halqrius
616. 68 Stock_Fish109
616. 68 Tsukasa Sano
620. 67 Hana_n
620. 67 mouses_ikae
622. 66 Gan11Cuber
622. 66 FeelTheBeat
624. 65 Destin.S
625. 64 hackertyper492
625. 64 MrLunarWolf
625. 64 SPEEEEED
625. 64 kirbzcitkatz
625. 64 shaub1
630. 63 Christopher Crnjak
630. 63 a_cuber04
630. 63 DavidEdwards
630. 63 spacepotat0
630. 63 Huntsidermy Cubed
635. 62 Tx789
636. 61 Heheheha
636. 61 NmeCuber
638. 60 RubricCubric
638. 60 Lubot99
638. 60 ELLE1000
641. 59 Der Der
642. 58 Natanael
642. 58 Benjamin Warry
642. 58 lucyd266
642. 58 Auric Cui
642. 58 The_T01let
642. 58 spalmon
642. 58 dominic_cater
649. 57 SpeedCubing RDJ
649. 57 Hari Hari
651. 56 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
651. 56 Theodor Nordstrand
651. 56 Aluminum
651. 56 Spectrum77
651. 56 SmirkyCubes
656. 55 Kit Clement
656. 55 Henry Lipka
656. 55 Xander_cubero
656. 55 FentheGoat
660. 54 Ricco
660. 54 smaelzonlrokmae
660. 54 MazeHew
663. 53 sash22
664. 52 PiEquals3.14
664. 52 Caden Fisher
666. 51 bentoes
666. 51 cubenerd74
668. 50 Shaquille_oatmeal
668. 50 Panagiotis Christopoulos
670. 49 Wepeel
670. 49 Qzinator
670. 49 Mattecuber
673. 48 helloimcubedup
674. 47 goidlon
674. 47 lucasliao0403
674. 47 inoske
674. 47 AmyCubes
678. 46 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
678. 46 YellowEnte
680. 45 SUCubing
680. 45 Θperm
680. 45 SuperCrafter51
680. 45 Zhanasyl
684. 44 jave
684. 44 Akshath
686. 43 a3533
686. 43 PotatoCuberYT
686. 43 Aussie Saad
686. 43 stubblycuber
686. 43 sDLfj
686. 43 ajw9668
692. 42 Comvat
692. 42 Johnathan Young
694. 41 Mormi
694. 41 Ppcubing
694. 41 yeen
697. 40 nonamed_duck
698. 39 nms777
698. 39 Jam88
698. 39 Multicubing
698. 39 vi_
702. 38 Tyler Bennett
702. 38 Mister.EliotB
702. 38 ninjaravioli
702. 38 rjt07
706. 37 John123
706. 37 Triple N Cubing
706. 37 johnandthecube
706. 37 Blake the Cuber
706. 37 Irotholoro
706. 37 panicChris
706. 37 josephcuber
706. 37 P.Love
714. 36 Quexs
714. 36 LilChedda
716. 35 AdamRubiksCubed
716. 35 IsThatA4x4
716. 35 Papkin
716. 35 shaqaroni
716. 35 Thewan
721. 34 Parth
721. 34 ShortStuff
721. 34 NONOGamer12
721. 34 eddieyu
725. 33 edcuberrules8473
725. 33 whyamistillnotsub20!!
725. 33 Haya_Mirror
725. 33 epic cuber
729. 32 Gavsters_Cubing
730. 31 ICuber_Official
730. 31 Pyratechnics
730. 31 Kaycubes
730. 31 bobbybob
734. 30 KP-20359
734. 30 THE CUBER SQUARED
734. 30 Svand0lf
734. 30 justyy14
738. 29 CuberCuShaw
738. 29 WTFperm
738. 29 tabberkev
738. 29 Varnite
742. 28 [email protected]
742. 28 aerocube
742. 28 anderson_1231
742. 28 YaBoiKemp
742. 28 Astr4l
742. 28 Ivyish
742. 28 calvinhart
749. 27 CuberDawnF2L
749. 27 jordi_frei
749. 27 equatoR_
749. 27 GeographicalCuber
753. 26 CFOP INC
753. 26 bulkocuber
753. 26 Milominxx
753. 26 jeff1867
753. 26 Cubinginatree
758. 25 Cozy
758. 25 Super_Cool_2
758. 25 wave_cuber
758. 25 AydenNguyen
762. 24 Kurukuru
762. 24 Anka
762. 24 gancubethebest
762. 24 i eat air
762. 24 Aos1220221803
762. 24 pszmrh
762. 24 slaifjdliajf
769. 23 timmon
769. 23 Travelingyoyokid
769. 23 finri
769. 23 SuperSkewb
773. 22 Kaktoose
773. 22 scarycreeper
773. 22 Gamerwhocubes
773. 22 Orr
773. 22 Noob's Cubes
778. 21 nonsub20cuber
779. 20 penguinhopper
779. 20 Rainer F.
779. 20 BaseballSlashWrestler
779. 20 Algfish
783. 19 0987654321
783. 19 Xatu
783. 19 jjrthecuber01
786. 18 Joe Archibald
786. 18 rubix guy
786. 18 AquaStormCuber
786. 18 liamcubes10
786. 18 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
791. 17 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
791. 17 Americuber
791. 17 ArdenLuvzCats
791. 17 I am gan for cubes
791. 17 William Jay Segeurra
791. 17 NotyingCubes
797. 16 CubiBubi
797. 16 SuperMarioGuy4
797. 16 RainbowsAndStuff
797. 16 Almondsattyqp
797. 16 randomboi
797. 16 Mrdoobery
797. 16 Cuber987
797. 16 CUBERS123456
805. 15 FH1986
805. 15 RCG
807. 14 RyanSoh
807. 14 Kaikckaikc
807. 14 smitty cubes
807. 14 Anthonycube
811. 13 Dageris
811. 13 MeSub20
811. 13 Bluid
811. 13 Chai003
811. 13 kylez
811. 13 blu_k
811. 13 HaiyaAustin
818. 12 Alex DiTuro
818. 12 UnknownCanvas
818. 12 OllieCubing
818. 12 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
818. 12 WHACKITROX
818. 12 Wilfredlam0418
818. 12 YPerm
818. 12 nicb4491
818. 12 ILikeTrains
818. 12 Thewan2
818. 12 Iglesauce
829. 11 Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber
829. 11 RubikAr
829. 11 Timo961
829. 11 imapickle07
829. 11 tuliphanos
834. 10 Y cuber
834. 10 avodious
834. 10 Jordy chileen
834. 10 Midnight_Cuber
834. 10 TheShadowJack
834. 10 ChaseTheCuber12
834. 10 Lukz
834. 10 mahdi is a cuber 
834. 10 Whale
834. 10 yalesunivrasity
834. 10 khachuli
834. 10 Jany
834. 10 orangeicing
834. 10 Chirag123
848. 9 Hergam
848. 9 Adam_Jeremy
848. 9 BAnnaCubes12
848. 9 SSpzcee
848. 9 Cubixy
848. 9 Oedipsos
848. 9 rPlane331
855. 8 Foreright
855. 8 LuckzYT
855. 8 Mrhashtagpickle
855. 8 Timur Demirci
855. 8 Abucuberksa
855. 8 traincubes
855. 8 Thebluedragon65
855. 8 Rubik’s cube champion
855. 8 reue
864. 7 FlorianEnduro #111
864. 7 balugawale
864. 7 mee7
864. 7 mrduck
864. 7 BlueDefender102
864. 7 lucazdoescubingstuff
864. 7 Zacian1516
864. 7 Joecab 2000
872. 6 qunbacca
872. 6 siddhanshisethi
874. 5 NoProblemCubing
874. 5 Bavarian_god
874. 5 MCRocks323
874. 5 Cuber the trooper
874. 5 CAPTAINVALPO96
874. 5 Sadeed
874. 5 CUBING08
874. 5 Rica
874. 5 GamingLachss
874. 5 Nealius4Realius


*5x5x5* (572)

1. 4083 ichcubegerne
2. 4055 Luke Garrett
3. 3466 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4. 3245 BradenTheMagician
5. 3221 Tues
6. 3031 Dream Cubing
7. 2768 Hayden Ng
8. 2740 DGCubes
8. 2740 gruuby
10. 2676 Ryan Pilat
11. 2552 agradess2
12. 2370 Ash Black
13. 2308 TheReasonableCuber
14. 2153 Liam Wadek
15. 2136 sigalig
16. 2104 abunickabhi
17. 2025 turtwig
18. 1899 beabernardes
19. 1839 tsutt099
20. 1793 Timona
21. 1761 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
22. 1670 cuberkid10
23. 1662 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24. 1579 DhruvA
25. 1556 LwBigcubes
26. 1489 One Wheel
27. 1474 tommyo11
28. 1454 NewoMinx
29. 1422 Max C.
30. 1410 FaLoL
31. 1374 Theo Goluboff
32. 1367 breadears
33. 1308 Heewon Seo
34. 1289 Jrg
34. 1289 Boris McCoy
36. 1270 G2013
37. 1267 Cubey_Tube
38. 1262 asiahyoo1997
39. 1260 Parke187
39. 1260 any name you wish
41. 1211 fun at the joy
42. 1162 WizardCM
43. 1160 Victor Tang
44. 1145 AndyMok
45. 1127 OriginalUsername
46. 1102 elimescube
47. 1099 Jammy
48. 1084 Dylan Swarts
49. 1076 xyzzy
50. 1074 Koen van Aller
51. 1054 Shadowjockey
52. 1040 João Vinicius
53. 1029 lumes2121
54. 1025 abhijat
55. 1004 rdurette10
56. 979 Ianwubby
57. 968 MCuber
58. 937 Rubika-37-021204
59. 936 Ricardo Zapata
60. 932 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
61. 925 bennettstouder
62. 913 sporteisvogel
63. 911 Raymos Castillo
64. 910 YouCubing
64. 910 Aleksandar Dukleski
66. 906 Isaiah Scott
67. 887 Hargun02
68. 876 DynaXT
69. 872 Chris Van Der Brink
70. 853 Poorcuber09
71. 849 Utkarsh Ashar
72. 825 MartinN13
73. 812 darrensaito
74. 797 Jacck
75. 754 Fred Lang
76. 750 JacobLittleton
77. 737 filmip
78. 736 carlosvilla9
79. 729 Benyó
80. 717 Calcube
81. 712 CaptainCuber
82. 710 Keroma12
83. 707 Magma Cubing
84. 702 David ep
85. 700 qaz
86. 685 Christopher Fandrich
87. 657 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
88. 653 zSquirreL
89. 649 TheDubDubJr
90. 645 Shaun Mack
91. 637 EvanWright1
92. 635 weatherman223
93. 629 KingWilwin16
94. 622 Sean Hartman
95. 608 KarlJagiel
96. 601 Calumv 
96. 601 drpfisherman
98. 596 alyzsnyzs
99. 591 Ontricus
100. 579 Parist P
101. 572 logofetesulo1
102. 570 Loffy8
103. 567 CB21
104. 566 Pixaler
105. 563 dylpickle123780
106. 558 MaksymilianMisiak
107. 557 Brendyn Dunagan
108. 551 MichaelNielsen
109. 550 Nitin Kumar 2018
110. 544 Antto Pitkänen
111. 534 aznbn
112. 527 Vince M
113. 526 2018KEAR02
114. 521 michaelxfy
115. 519 dycocubix
116. 518 quing
117. 505 KDJ
118. 500 2019ECKE02
119. 490 roymok1213
120. 473 Maxematician
121. 462 freshcuber.de
122. 459 Rollercoasterben 
123. 450 Sub1Hour
124. 446 leomannen
125. 443 Jacob Nokes
126. 442 MrKuba600
127. 440 wearephamily1719
128. 438 Charles Jerome
129. 435 bh13
130. 426 InlandEmpireCuber
131. 425 edsch
132. 422 Fisko
133. 421 nigelthecuber
134. 411 yijunleow
135. 406 KrokosB
136. 405 DLXCubing
137. 404 sqAree
138. 401 juanixxds
139. 395 NongQuocDuy
140. 394 Trexrush1
141. 385 Zeke Mackay
142. 380 DistanceRunner25
143. 379 Jason Tzeng
144. 372 Firestorming_1
145. 365 derk
146. 364 Cooki348
146. 364 c00bmaster
148. 362 thomas.sch
148. 362 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
150. 356 Luke Solves Cubes
151. 355 CubicOreo
152. 347 Mike Hughey
153. 344 thatkid
154. 334 vilkkuti25
155. 331 Caíque crispim
156. 329 FishTalons
157. 326 MatsBergsten
157. 326 AnnaW
157. 326 InfinityCuber324
160. 324 ARSCubing
161. 322 AidanNoogie
162. 321 Valken
163. 320 eyeballboi
164. 317 HawaiiLife745
165. 311 switkreytyahhhh
166. 307 kbrune
167. 306 Jaco Momberg 
168. 304 DesertWolf
169. 302 jihu1011
169. 302 Li Xiang
169. 302 ponte_fast
172. 301 GenTheThief
173. 300 TheEpicCuber
174. 296 MattP98
175. 291 remopihel
175. 291 Neon47
177. 286 White KB
178. 284 Riddler97
178. 284 Winfaza
178. 284 Hot potato
181. 281 Haribo
182. 280 Mieeetek4
183. 275 Khairur Rachim
184. 273 2022duyn02
185. 268 2018AMSB02
185. 268 CT-6666
187. 265 Elf
187. 265 rlnninja44
189. 262 Tekooo
190. 260 linus.sch
191. 259 Carter-Thomas
192. 258 Ordway Persyn
192. 258 SpeedCubeLegend17
194. 255 Lewis
195. 253 bbbbbbbowen
196. 249 Garf
197. 245 epride17
198. 244 VJW
199. 243 LittleLumos
200. 241 Homeschool Cubing
201. 240 myoder
202. 237 ly_6
203. 235 nico_german_cuber
204. 233 Adweehun
204. 233 Vicenzo-1
204. 233 Alison Meador
207. 229 arquillian
208. 225 EDDDY
209. 222 Ethanawoll
210. 215 Kylegadj
211. 214 BrianJ
211. 214 CubableYT
211. 214 Anthony Tindal
214. 213 Yeguk Kim
214. 213 AmyCubes_
216. 212 Marcus Siu
216. 212 parkertrager
218. 206 AustinReed
218. 206 cuberswoop
220. 205 fdskljgrie
221. 204 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
222. 200 Cale S
223. 199 PeterH2N
223. 199 bluishshark
225. 198 The Cubing Fanatic
226. 197 SlowerCuber
226. 197 baseballjello67
226. 197 Sawyer
229. 195 whatshisbucket
229. 195 revaldoah
231. 192 KellanTheCubingCoder
232. 190 Lim Hung
232. 190 Sellerie11
234. 189 Meanjuice
235. 185 thecubingwizard
235. 185 Hyperion
237. 183 Cuz Red
237. 183 Kacper Paweł Dworak
239. 182 ARandomCuber
240. 181 FLS99
241. 178 qT Tp
242. 176 Carter Bitz
243. 174 PCCuber
244. 172 the super cuber
244. 172 Danny Morgan
246. 169 mihnea3000
246. 169 Allagos
248. 168 kumato
249. 167 JustGoodCuber
250. 164 Mr_Man_I_Am
251. 161 dollarstorecubes
252. 159 Oxzowachi
253. 158 Bogdan
254. 156 Magdamini
255. 155 Triangles_are_cubers
255. 155 Brayden Gilland
255. 155 vishwasankarcubing
258. 153 pizzacrust
258. 153 Benjamin Bø
258. 153 ganiscool
258. 153 Quixoteace
262. 152 Peter Preston
263. 151 OJ Cubing
263. 151 Adam Chodyniecki
265. 150 Amelia Cheng
265. 150 xcalius
267. 148 kahvipelle123
267. 148 midnightcuberx
267. 148 Jude_Stradtner
270. 147 Abram Grimsley
270. 147 Bigcubesrule
272. 146 brad711
272. 146 Pfannkuchener
272. 146 KamTheCuber
272. 146 Josiah Blomker
272. 146 Danielle Ang
277. 145 BMcCl1
277. 145 Cubeology
279. 144 Jscuber
280. 143 PokeCubes
281. 139 Nitstar6174
282. 138 HNcubing
282. 138 Arnau Tous
284. 135 CubingWizard
285. 134 Ich_73
286. 131 Liz2107
287. 129 Jack Law
288. 128 NicsMunari
289. 123 vedroboev
290. 122 SpeedyReedy
291. 120 TheSilverBeluga
291. 120 20luky3
293. 118 Zamirul Faris
293. 118 NN29Cubes
295. 115 PratikKhannaSkewb
295. 115 Bashy
297. 114 CodingCuber
297. 114 edd_dib
299. 113 CornerTwisted
299. 113 James Chang
299. 113 Lubot99
299. 113 ThomasBevan
303. 112 Chris Choi
304. 109 SirWaffle
304. 109 Camerone Chin
304. 109 theFMCgod
307. 108 Richard
307. 108 OriEy
307. 108 Glincons
310. 106 cubingintherain
310. 106 frodyan
310. 106 dario1514
313. 102 Predther
313. 102 FlatMars
313. 102 pb_cuber
313. 102 Mantas U
317. 101 Cuber2s
318. 100 trav1
319. 96 Mageminx
319. 96 Brady
321. 95 Jay Cubes
321. 95 Kael Hitchcock
321. 95 Cubing Mania
324. 94 GioccioCuber
324. 94 Pedro Gil
324. 94 CubeEnthusiast15
327. 93 aarush vasanadu
328. 92 JustinTimeCuber
328. 92 BigBrainBoi989
328. 92 CuberThomas
331. 91 hotufos
331. 91 begiuli65
331. 91 Aerocuber
334. 90 insane in the brain
335. 89 David Reid
335. 89 Der Der
335. 89 WHACKITROX
335. 89 yoyoyobank3
335. 89 jack_bellom07
340. 88 zxmdm666
340. 88 GLV
342. 85 pjk
342. 85 NathanaelCubes
342. 85 Kymlikespotatoes12105
342. 85 theit07
342. 85 基山ヒロト
347. 84 Legomanz
348. 83 JackPfeifer
348. 83 BlueAcidball
348. 83 Kar0
351. 82 arbivara
351. 82 ican97
351. 82 Redicubeman
354. 81 MLGCubez
354. 81 TheCubingAddict980
354. 81 d2polld
354. 81 Daniel Partridge
358. 80 Tom466
359. 79 Cube for Thewan
360. 78 thecubemaster23
360. 78 Jonathan Truchot
362. 77 Krökeldil
362. 77 jtcubezyt
362. 77 MrShroom85
365. 75 jaysammey777
365. 75 JoXCuber
365. 75 NotMeCubes
368. 73 Jakub26
369. 72 FishyIshy
370. 71 theos
370. 71 Ali161102
370. 71 topppits
370. 71 EmmaTheCapicorn
374. 70 TipsterTrickster 
374. 70 Cringycuber2711
374. 70 Cody_Caston
377. 69 rubiksman0
378. 68 KingCanyon
378. 68 Ayce
378. 68 Corner Twistz
381. 66 Cillian
382. 65 DetDuVil
382. 65 Ravman
384. 64 Meow_dasKatze
384. 64 Beerwah
386. 63 NoahCubing
386. 63 CubingCraft2
386. 63 Skuber
386. 63 nurhid.hisham
386. 63 Huntsidermy Cubed
391. 62 m24816
391. 62 Itami
393. 61 tavery343
393. 61 Das Cubing
393. 61 Janster1909
393. 61 cubeth
397. 60 oliver sitja sichel
397. 60 BlueJacket
397. 60 Sphericality
397. 60 stanley chapel
401. 58 FaTyl
401. 58 Theemo
403. 57 lilwoaji
403. 57 BradyLawrence
403. 57 Dr_Brain346
403. 57 MaxwellCobb
407. 56 mazeyu
407. 56 vezeneca
407. 56 Greyson banana
410. 55 Petri Krzywacki
410. 55 Yudo
412. 54 Julio974
413. 53 Clock_Enthusiast
413. 53 TheKravCuber
413. 53 Mateus Garcia Rodolfo
413. 53 Vector
417. 52 Lachlan Stephens
417. 52 Jge
419. 51 BigTriboli
419. 51 SkewbKid
421. 50 colegemuth
421. 50 JFCUBING
423. 49 Niclas Mach
423. 49 Tonester
425. 48 Maximilian2011
425. 48 rileymc
427. 47 ErezE
427. 47 CJ York
427. 47 robotmania
427. 47 SmirkyCubes
431. 45 Henry Lipka
431. 45 fc3x3
433. 44 Alpha cuber
433. 44 AmyCubes
433. 44 fjwareh
436. 43 tigermaxi
436. 43 dnguyen2204
436. 43 Θperm
436. 43 Enoch Jiang
436. 43 qatumciuzacqul
436. 43 Daniel 3x3
436. 43 Running for cube
436. 43 FentheGoat
444. 42 DUDECUBER
444. 42 Jorian Meeuse
446. 41 blairubik
446. 41 Kit Clement
446. 41 colourblind_cuber
446. 41 DuckubingCuber347
446. 41 tentie
451. 40 buzzteam4
451. 40 Uwais
453. 38 destin_shulfer
453. 38 SomeRandomCuber1
455. 37 [email protected]
455. 37 cubing_addict
455. 37 Omkar1
455. 37 megacubes
459. 36 lucasliao0403
460. 35 Gan11Cuber
460. 35 RubricCubric
460. 35 GrettGrett
460. 35 OwlC
460. 35 WHY841
465. 34 EthanMCuber
465. 34 Iglesauce
467. 33 toinou06cubing
467. 33 SpeedyOctahedron
467. 33 Oliver Pällo
467. 33 Daniel Exequiel
471. 32 Stxrkzy
472. 31 dhafin
472. 31 Cuber JH
472. 31 Kgr
475. 30 RapsinSix
475. 30 Mister.EliotB
477. 29 mrjames113083
477. 29 John Benwell
477. 29 Swamp347
477. 29 Anka
477. 29 Paradox4
477. 29 max jensen
483. 28 MasterIcePanda
483. 28 P.Love
485. 27 KP-20359
485. 27 Bld
487. 26 UnknownCanvas
487. 26 oliverpallo
487. 26 Kaito Kid Cuber
487. 26 Enirolf
487. 26 Cubing_Paddy
492. 25 nms777
492. 25 SYUTEO
492. 25 Greyson bananas
492. 25 Tsukasa Sano
492. 25 yeen
492. 25 GeographicalCuber
498. 24 Dominduchami
498. 24 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
498. 24 equatoR_
501. 23 jave
501. 23 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
501. 23 Blake the Cuber
501. 23 Halqrius
501. 23 smaelzonlrokmae
501. 23 spalmon
507. 22 Twisted Cubing
507. 22 Aos1220221803
507. 22 sDLfj
507. 22 Fmlet
511. 21 goidlon
511. 21 kirbzcitkatz
513. 20 AidenCubes
513. 20 user10086
513. 20 JohnDaCuber
513. 20 Chew Zheng Rui
513. 20 NmeCuber
518. 18 Kaktoose
518. 18 Quexs
518. 18 padddi
521. 17 Kaphowltha
522. 16 MrLunarWolf
522. 16 Kenzo
522. 16 toastedcuber
522. 16 roxanajohnson01
526. 15 kflynn
526. 15 ShortStuff
526. 15 helloimcubedup
529. 14 Alex DiTuro
530. 13 aerocube
530. 13 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
530. 13 DaTornadoKarateCuber
530. 13 Eli Apperson
530. 13 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
530. 13 tabberkev
530. 13 Topher_
537. 12 Krilov
537. 12 NONOGamer12
537. 12 ArdenLuvzCats
537. 12 Henry13
537. 12 nicb4491
537. 12 d---
543. 11 EngiNerdBrian
543. 11 Multicubing
543. 11 thatonedude
546. 10 Rainer F.
546. 10 Almondsattyqp
546. 10 Algfish
546. 10 liamcubes10
546. 10 Splenj
546. 10 Berkman03
552. 9 Mrhashtagpickle
552. 9 Shaquille_oatmeal
552. 9 kylez
552. 9 CubeLub3r
552. 9 Cuber987
557. 8 Foreright
557. 8 THE CUBER SQUARED
557. 8 0987654321
557. 8 FeelTheBeat
557. 8 Kaycubes
557. 8 Nafiz
563. 7 CAPTAINVALPO96
563. 7 Jules Graham
563. 7 AydenNguyen
566. 6 Ricco
566. 6 http_Noel
566. 6 Tst
566. 6 Aluminum
566. 6 Panagiotis Christopoulos
566. 6 cuberboy
566. 6 Thebluedragon65


----------



## Mike Hughey (Tuesday at 3:01 AM)

*6x6x6* (320)

1. 2378 ichcubegerne
2. 1950 agradess2
3. 1744 xyzzy


Spoiler



4. 1613 Keroma12
5. 1600 Dream Cubing
6. 1569 Luke Garrett
7. 1479 DGCubes
8. 1363 gruuby
9. 1255 TheReasonableCuber
10. 1182 Tues
11. 1088 sigalig
12. 1056 Liam Wadek
13. 1039 tJardigradHe
14. 973 One Wheel
15. 901 Jrg
16. 879 LwBigcubes
17. 876 Ryan Pilat
18. 874 Hayden Ng
19. 859 Ash Black
20. 837 BradenTheMagician
21. 825 cuberkid10
22. 604 FaLoL
23. 599 sporteisvogel
24. 590 turtwig
25. 560 tsutt099
26. 557 drpfisherman
27. 531 Rubika-37-021204
28. 529 Jacck
29. 528 YouCubing
30. 512 asiahyoo1997
30. 512 Jammy
32. 510 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
33. 501 Shadowjockey
34. 494 Ianwubby
35. 481 OriginalUsername
36. 468 tommyo11
37. 467 fun at the joy
38. 461 NewoMinx
39. 450 AndyMok
40. 441 Theo Goluboff
41. 437 Hargun02
42. 429 beabernardes
43. 428 thomas.sch
44. 424 Benyó
45. 410 Koen van Aller
45. 410 Isaiah Scott
47. 399 abunickabhi
47. 399 CB21
49. 394 JackPfeifer
50. 385 WizardCM
51. 363 Cubey_Tube
52. 345 Kacper Jędrzejuk
53. 340 Max C.
54. 335 Jacob Nokes
55. 328 carlosvilla9
56. 321 Dylan Swarts
57. 311 Raymos Castillo
58. 306 elimescube
59. 302 Sub1Hour
60. 301 DhruvA
61. 300 João Vinicius
62. 293 Sean Hartman
63. 282 michaelxfy
64. 277 Magma Cubing
65. 269 abhijat
66. 266 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
67. 264 Nitin Kumar 2018
68. 255 KarlJagiel
69. 249 Ricardo Zapata
70. 248 TheDubDubJr
71. 242 MCuber
72. 234 Poorcuber09
73. 231 any name you wish
73. 231 Firestorming_1
75. 222 freshcuber.de
76. 216 Heewon Seo
77. 212 qaz
78. 210 MrKuba600
79. 209 KingWilwin16
80. 208 thatkid
81. 207 bh13
81. 207 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
83. 198 Loffy8
84. 195 Shaun Mack
85. 191 Antto Pitkänen
86. 187 JacobLittleton
87. 179 PCCuber
88. 178 lumes2121
88. 178 Calcube
88. 178 zSquirreL
91. 174 rdurette10
92. 171 parkertrager
93. 169 Ordway Persyn
94. 168 MatsBergsten
95. 167 jihu1011
95. 167 2019ECKE02
97. 165 Mike Hughey
98. 164 arquillian
99. 160 dycocubix
99. 160 DynaXT
101. 156 MaksymilianMisiak
101. 156 AnnaW
103. 154 c00bmaster
104. 149 Homeschool Cubing
105. 148 Zeke Mackay
106. 147 the super cuber
106. 147 juanixxds
108. 146 thecubingwizard
109. 131 DistanceRunner25
110. 128 Parist P
111. 124 FishTalons
112. 122 Aleksandar Dukleski
112. 122 alyzsnyzs
114. 121 Fred Lang
115. 119 CubicOreo
116. 118 quing
117. 117 Marcus Siu
118. 111 EDDDY
118. 111 vilkkuti25
120. 109 MartinN13
120. 109 yijunleow
122. 108 dylpickle123780
122. 108 ponte_fast
124. 105 kbrune
125. 101 FLS99
126. 99 Lewis
126. 99 linus.sch
128. 98 Garf
129. 97 White KB
130. 95 Carter Bitz
131. 94 Hot potato
132. 93 weatherman223
133. 92 AidanNoogie
133. 92 theFMCgod
135. 91 Calumv 
135. 91 lilwoaji
137. 90 myoder
138. 89 Valken
138. 89 mihnea3000
138. 89 MattP98
141. 88 Rollercoasterben 
141. 88 Adam Chodyniecki
143. 87 roymok1213
143. 87 2018KEAR02
145. 84 HawaiiLife745
145. 84 CubableYT
147. 83 nico_german_cuber
148. 82 zxmdm666
149. 81 leomannen
150. 79 AmyCubes_
151. 78 Kacper Paweł Dworak
152. 76 Hyperion
153. 73 GenTheThief
153. 73 Chris Van Der Brink
153. 73 Bigcubesrule
156. 72 Pfannkuchener
156. 72 EvanWright1
158. 71 InfinityCuber324
159. 70 whatshisbucket
159. 70 sqAree
159. 70 pizzacrust
162. 68 AustinReed
162. 68 InlandEmpireCuber
162. 68 Alison Meador
165. 65 logofetesulo1
165. 65 Kael Hitchcock
167. 62 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
168. 61 eyeballboi
168. 61 Ethanawoll
170. 60 Christopher Fandrich
170. 60 Li Xiang
172. 59 2018AMSB02
173. 57 ARandomCuber
173. 57 SlowerCuber
173. 57 nurhid.hisham
176. 56 Vince M
177. 55 Neon47
177. 55 Mantas U
177. 55 CT-6666
177. 55 Kalindu
177. 55 Jackimus
177. 55 jtcubezyt
183. 53 Cooki348
183. 53 OriEy
185. 52 TommyC
185. 52 BigBrainBoi989
187. 51 Chris Choi
187. 51 Cringycuber2711
189. 50 Magdamini
190. 49 EmmaTheCapicorn
190. 49 Thewan
190. 49 Meanjuice
193. 48 Krökeldil
193. 48 Yeguk Kim
195. 47 epride17
195. 47 MLGCubez
195. 47 Carter Cubes
198. 46 theos
198. 46 DesertWolf
200. 45 Trexrush1
200. 45 JoXCuber
200. 45 dollarstorecubes
200. 45 GLV
204. 44 begiuli65
204. 44 darrensaito
204. 44 Vicenzo-1
207. 43 LittleLumos
207. 43 xcalius
207. 43 Danny Morgan
210. 41 Swamp347
210. 41 Arnau Tous
212. 40 VJW
212. 40 Caíque crispim
212. 40 Kar0
215. 39 edsch
216. 38 CaptainCuber
216. 38 Sphericality
216. 38 Sellerie11
216. 38 CubeLub3r
220. 37 David ep
220. 37 rubiksman0
222. 36 SirWaffle
222. 36 switkreytyahhhh
224. 35 Adweehun
224. 35 David Reid
224. 35 ganiscool
227. 34 remopihel
227. 34 roxanajohnson01
229. 33 jaysammey777
229. 33 rlnninja44
229. 33 BigTriboli
232. 32 Lachlan Stephens
232. 32 trav1
232. 32 Cubeology
232. 32 jake.levine
232. 32 rileymc
237. 31 Cale S
237. 31 Glincons
237. 31 Luke Solves Cubes
240. 30 Pixaler
240. 30 Skuber
240. 30 Anthony Tindal
240. 30 OwlC
244. 29 buzzteam4
244. 29 RifleCat
244. 29 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
244. 29 Victor Tang
248. 28 Brayden Gilland
248. 28 Pedro Gil
250. 27 brad711
250. 27 aznbn
250. 27 Theemo
250. 27 Jge
250. 27 Yudo
250. 27 bluishshark
256. 26 Beerwah
257. 25 TheSilverBeluga
257. 25 colegemuth
259. 24 Jaco Momberg 
259. 24 Maxematician
259. 24 tentie
259. 24 ThomasBevan
259. 24 SkewbKid
264. 23 mrjames113083
264. 23 jave
264. 23 Ali161102
264. 23 hotufos
264. 23 vedroboev
264. 23 m24816
264. 23 FentheGoat
271. 22 JustinTimeCuber
271. 22 Bogdan
271. 22 max jensen
271. 22 dario1514
271. 22 Nitstar6174
276. 21 TheEpicCuber
276. 21 Haribo
276. 21 nigelthecuber
279. 20 Paradox4
279. 20 Xatu
281. 19 CornerTwisted
282. 18 dnguyen2204
282. 18 Triangles_are_cubers
282. 18 filmip
282. 18 baseballjello67
282. 18 Danielle Ang
282. 18 SYUTEO
288. 17 yeen
289. 16 Lubot99
289. 16 benzhao
289. 16 SmirkyCubes
292. 15 Julio974
292. 15 fjwareh
292. 15 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
292. 15 Bld
296. 14 [email protected]
296. 14 MasterIcePanda
296. 14 toastedcuber
296. 14 Uwais
300. 13 equatoR_
301. 12 kumato
301. 12 Boris McCoy
301. 12 Nash171
301. 12 Tekooo
305. 11 oliverpallo
305. 11 MaxwellCobb
305. 11 CubeEnthusiast15
308. 9 nms777
308. 9 calvinhart
308. 9 Algfish
308. 9 frodyan
308. 9 JohnDaCuber
313. 8 toinou06cubing
313. 8 Anka
313. 8 Cuber2s
313. 8 gancubethebest
317. 7 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
317. 7 Quexs
317. 7 helloimcubedup
317. 7 Quixoteace


*7x7x7* (261)

1. 1830 ichcubegerne
2. 1049 Dream Cubing
3. 943 TheReasonableCuber


Spoiler



4. 938 gruuby
5. 858 Jrg
6. 840 Hayden Ng
7. 824 Liam Wadek
8. 822 One Wheel
9. 780 Ryan Pilat
10. 760 Luke Garrett
11. 755 agradess2
12. 741 LwBigcubes
13. 736 DGCubes
14. 649 Tues
15. 634 sigalig
16. 588 xyzzy
17. 506 sporteisvogel
18. 487 Keroma12
19. 472 BradenTheMagician
20. 464 YouCubing
21. 459 Rubika-37-021204
22. 407 Ash Black
23. 373 drpfisherman
24. 370 qaz
25. 365 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26. 354 João Vinicius
27. 350 thomas.sch
28. 348 Jacck
29. 337 JackPfeifer
30. 323 CB21
31. 310 Benyó
32. 305 Theo Goluboff
33. 304 Jammy
34. 297 cuberkid10
35. 275 Shadowjockey
36. 260 Ianwubby
37. 247 DhruvA
38. 228 AndyMok
39. 224 Koen van Aller
39. 224 michaelxfy
41. 221 Sean Hartman
42. 220 WizardCM
43. 218 fun at the joy
44. 217 Hargun02
45. 216 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46. 212 OriginalUsername
47. 206 elimescube
48. 205 Max C.
49. 201 Raymos Castillo
50. 200 carlosvilla9
51. 197 Firestorming_1
52. 195 Sub1Hour
53. 192 arquillian
54. 191 Magma Cubing
55. 186 tJardigradHe
56. 182 KarlJagiel
57. 179 c00bmaster
58. 170 lumes2121
59. 168 FaLoL
60. 165 AnnaW
61. 163 Dylan Swarts
62. 160 abunickabhi
63. 156 Cubey_Tube
64. 154 asiahyoo1997
65. 152 Ricardo Zapata
66. 151 bh13
67. 146 Garf
68. 142 tsutt099
69. 139 Isaiah Scott
70. 135 Homeschool Cubing
71. 127 jihu1011
72. 126 2018KEAR02
73. 116 dylpickle123780
74. 115 Nitin Kumar 2018
75. 113 Zeke Mackay
76. 112 Calcube
77. 111 nurhid.hisham
78. 108 Ordway Persyn
78. 108 2019ECKE02
80. 107 kbrune
81. 104 Mike Hughey
81. 104 Poorcuber09
83. 102 switkreytyahhhh
84. 101 MrKuba600
85. 96 zSquirreL
86. 94 Aleksandar Dukleski
87. 93 Lim Hung
88. 90 DistanceRunner25
89. 86 NewoMinx
90. 84 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
91. 82 filmip
91. 82 any name you wish
93. 80 turtwig
94. 79 myoder
94. 79 theFMCgod
96. 78 EDDDY
97. 77 CubicOreo
97. 77 DynaXT
99. 76 Kit Clement
99. 76 vilkkuti25
99. 76 Shaun Mack
102. 74 HawaiiLife745
102. 74 White KB
104. 73 Antto Pitkänen
105. 72 Jacob Nokes
105. 72 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
107. 70 TheDubDubJr
107. 70 Lewis
109. 68 MaksymilianMisiak
109. 68 CornerTwisted
109. 68 roymok1213
112. 67 beabernardes
113. 66 Luke Solves Cubes
114. 65 MartinN13
114. 65 pizzacrust
116. 64 Fred Lang
116. 64 mihnea3000
118. 63 rlnninja44
119. 62 FishTalons
120. 61 JacobLittleton
121. 60 G2013
122. 58 AmyCubes_
123. 56 remopihel
124. 54 Rollercoasterben 
125. 53 Coinman_
125. 53 Kacper Paweł Dworak
127. 51 alyzsnyzs
128. 50 brad711
128. 50 Mantas U
130. 49 2018AMSB02
130. 49 linus.sch
132. 47 KDJ
133. 46 LittleLumos
134. 45 calvinhart
135. 44 GenTheThief
136. 43 rdurette10
137. 42 Chris Choi
137. 42 Kael Hitchcock
137. 42 Neon47
140. 41 weatherman223
140. 41 theos
140. 41 GioccioCuber
140. 41 OriEy
140. 41 logofetesulo1
145. 40 AidanNoogie
145. 40 Daniel Partridge
147. 38 Ethanawoll
147. 38 OwlC
149. 37 AustinReed
149. 37 JoXCuber
149. 37 qT Tp
152. 36 Wilhelm
152. 36 TommyC
154. 35 Magdamini
154. 35 Pfannkuchener
154. 35 David Reid
154. 35 Carter Bitz
154. 35 Anthony Tindal
154. 35 jtcubezyt
160. 34 Vicenzo-1
160. 34 GLV
160. 34 KingWilwin16
160. 34 ganiscool
164. 33 InlandEmpireCuber
164. 33 CubableYT
164. 33 V Perm
167. 32 MatsBergsten
167. 32 EmmaTheCapicorn
167. 32 juanixxds
167. 32 Bigcubesrule
171. 31 freshcuber.de
171. 31 xcalius
171. 31 Tom466
174. 30 the super cuber
174. 30 dollarstorecubes
176. 29 Marcus Siu
176. 29 parkertrager
176. 29 Li Xiang
179. 28 SirWaffle
179. 28 VJW
179. 28 Danny Morgan
179. 28 Beerwah
183. 27 The Cubing Fanatic
183. 27 darrensaito
185. 26 Adweehun
185. 26 FLS99
185. 26 Ayce
188. 24 David ep
188. 24 Loffy8
188. 24 padddi
188. 24 Glincons
188. 24 CT-6666
193. 23 dycocubix
193. 23 EvanWright1
193. 23 Kar0
193. 23 tentie
197. 22 ARandomCuber
197. 22 NathanaelCubes
197. 22 2017LAMB06
197. 22 buzzteam4
197. 22 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
197. 22 BigTriboli
197. 22 dario1514
197. 22 rileymc
205. 21 colegemuth
206. 20 begiuli65
206. 20 Chris Van Der Brink
206. 20 Oxzowachi
206. 20 Danielle Ang
206. 20 BigBrainBoi989
206. 20 Yudo
206. 20 SkewbKid
213. 19 epride17
213. 19 CaptainCuber
213. 19 Alison Meador
216. 18 jave
216. 18 Calumv 
216. 18 TheEpicCuber
219. 17 hotufos
219. 17 edsch
219. 17 InfinityCuber324
222. 16 nico_german_cuber
222. 16 Adam Chodyniecki
222. 16 Paradox4
222. 16 yeen
226. 15 Cooki348
226. 15 Sphericality
228. 14 DesertWolf
228. 14 Christopher Fandrich
228. 14 Sellerie11
228. 14 baseballjello67
232. 13 nms777
232. 13 Pedro Gil
232. 13 Irotholoro
235. 12 bluishshark
235. 12 Meow_dasKatze
237. 11 jaysammey777
237. 11 Heewon Seo
237. 11 Uwais
237. 11 fjwareh
237. 11 EthanMCuber
237. 11 equatoR_
237. 11 ThomasBevan
244. 10 max jensen
244. 10 Quixoteace
246. 9 typeman5
246. 9 Jaco Momberg 
246. 9 vishwasankarcubing
246. 9 CubeLub3r
250. 8 Bogdan
250. 8 MattP98
250. 8 bennettstouder
250. 8 MrLunarWolf
250. 8 midnightcuberx
250. 8 quing
250. 8 Hyperion
250. 8 Benjamin Bø
250. 8 SlowerCuber
250. 8 Meanjuice
250. 8 YellowEnte
250. 8 TanushOP


*2x2x2 blindfolded* (445)

1. 2554 Luke Garrett
2. 2408 BrianJ
3. 2155 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4. 2058 Tues
5. 1910 Ryan Pilat
6. 1907 ichcubegerne
7. 1845 KDJ
8. 1465 agradess2
9. 1454 Li Xiang
10. 1440 Shaun Mack
11. 1341 turtwig
12. 1312 darrensaito
13. 1311 Mike Hughey
14. 1285 Caíque crispim
15. 1261 sigalig
16. 1229 abunickabhi
17. 1179 Ash Black
18. 1049 tsutt099
19. 932 Jacck
20. 909 JakeAK
21. 890 MatsBergsten
22. 796 nigelthecuber
23. 795 hyn
24. 794 Isaiah Scott
25. 792 stanley chapel
26. 764 Imsoosm
27. 754 sporteisvogel
28. 750 gruuby
29. 733 DGCubes
30. 725 WizardCM
31. 722 fdskljgrie
32. 701 2019ECKE02
33. 597 sqAree
34. 572 ARSCubing
35. 571 TheDubDubJr
36. 563 TipsterTrickster 
37. 556 Hyperion
38. 542 Koen van Aller
38. 542 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
40. 506 Jakub26
41. 488 Christopher Fandrich
42. 461 Hayden Ng
43. 458 any name you wish
44. 455 Nitin Kumar 2018
45. 454 Brendyn Dunagan
46. 450 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
47. 444 Calcube
48. 440 Fisko
48. 440 NongQuocDuy
50. 434 leomannen
51. 429 Danny Morgan
52. 422 CornerTwisted
53. 417 Redicubeman
54. 396 João Vinicius
55. 390 bluishshark
56. 383 G2013
57. 381 YouCubing
58. 378 Benyó
59. 377 TheReasonableCuber
59. 377 CubeEnthusiast15
61. 359 the super cuber
62. 357 Cuber2s
63. 354 filmip
64. 338 Cubing_Paddy
65. 333 Kacper Jędrzejuk
66. 323 kbrune
67. 319 MichaelNielsen
68. 313 Greyson bananas
69. 311 OriginalUsername
70. 310 Zeke Mackay
71. 302 ExultantCarn
71. 302 Yo123
73. 301 Khairur Rachim
74. 294 That1Cuber
75. 291 AmyCubes_
76. 289 DynaXT
77. 288 Theo Goluboff
78. 279 dycocubix
78. 279 WHACKITROX
80. 277 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
80. 277 Greyson banana
82. 274 edsch
83. 273 remopihel
84. 272 Magdamini
85. 270 SpeedCubeLegend17
85. 270 2022duyn02
87. 268 Ontricus
88. 266 Krökeldil
89. 265 Raymos Castillo
89. 265 CB21
91. 262 Firestorming_1
92. 261 juanixxds
93. 260 thomas.sch
94. 249 asiahyoo1997
95. 243 cuberswoop
95. 243 Jack Law
97. 240 zSquirreL
98. 236 2018KEAR02
99. 229 Soldier
100. 221 Alex Tosting
101. 216 dhafin
102. 214 ponte_fast
103. 211 I am gan for cubes
104. 210 AlexISCrazy
105. 206 Sawyer
106. 205 Jorian Meeuse
107. 203 PenaltyCubing
108. 202 JackPfeifer
108. 202 alyzsnyzs
110. 193 Jammy
111. 192 Legomanz
111. 192 jeff1867
111. 192 CubeLub3r
114. 190 Boris McCoy
115. 186 fc3x3
116. 183 Ricco
116. 183 fdh dnfed the solve
118. 182 Ravman
119. 181 LittleLumos
119. 181 Homeschool Cubing
119. 181 user10086
122. 177 Sean Hartman
123. 175 Cube for Thewan
124. 165 2017LAMB06
125. 159 Ricardo Zapata
125. 159 Nash171
127. 158 Haribo
128. 156 Qzinator
129. 152 Kael Hitchcock
129. 152 AydenNguyen
131. 147 Calumv 
131. 147 EvanWright1
133. 144 willian_pessoa
134. 143 oliverpallo
134. 143 HTS98
136. 140 Daniel Partridge
137. 139 Antto Pitkänen
138. 138 tuliphanos
139. 137 2018AMSB02
140. 136 Johnathan Young
141. 135 MartinN13
142. 134 UkkoE
143. 133 Vicenzo-1
144. 132 Kalindu
145. 130 Martwin
146. 129 weatherman223
147. 126 LeviGibson
148. 122 YellowEnte
149. 117 noel wahinya kiongo
149. 117 Huntsidermy Cubed
151. 116 DLXCubing
151. 116 KamTheCuber
151. 116 Cubing Mania
151. 116 Jan Kasprzak
155. 114 whatshisbucket
156. 113 arbivara
156. 113 EDDDY
158. 112 White KB
158. 112 Sellerie11
158. 112 Victor Tang
161. 109 Dylan Swarts
161. 109 parkertrager
163. 108 dads_cookies
163. 108 BigBrainBoi989
163. 108 theFMCgod
163. 108 p.dranchuk
167. 106 Cand
168. 105 JohnDaCuber
169. 104 Charles Jerome
170. 103 AustinReed
170. 103 Ianis the cuber
172. 102 Cubey_Tube
172. 102 smitty cubes
174. 99 jakesamarel
175. 97 CJ York
176. 93 InlandEmpireCuber
176. 93 PokeCubes
176. 93 Nitstar6174
179. 92 Marcus Siu
179. 92 David ep
181. 90 DhruvA
181. 90 Kymlikespotatoes12105
183. 89 Adweehun
183. 89 rubix guy
183. 89 Hari Hari
186. 88 qunbacca
186. 88 Hazwi
188. 87 MrKuba600
188. 87 FaTyl
190. 86 Tekooo
191. 82 Dream Cubing
191. 82 Sphericality
191. 82 GenZ Cubing
191. 82 baseballjello67
195. 81 cuberkid10
196. 80 robotmania
197. 79 theos
198. 78 Gregory Alekseev
198. 78 BigTriboli
198. 78 GrettGrett
201. 77 logofetesulo1
202. 75 Oliver Pällo
202. 75 CUBING08
202. 75 grathepro
205. 74 MaksymilianMisiak
205. 74 CubingWizard
207. 73 Valken
208. 71 quing
209. 70 FLS99
209. 70 SpeedCubing RDJ
209. 70 cubingintherain
209. 70 EthanMCuber
213. 69 drpfisherman
214. 68 carlosvilla9
215. 67 Xauxage
215. 67 Jaco Momberg 
217. 66 aricuber
217. 66 DanielCubes
219. 65 Arnavol
219. 65 Quixoteace
221. 64 xyzzy
221. 64 SpiFunTastic
221. 64 ShortStuff
224. 63 fun at the joy
224. 63 Daniel 3x3
226. 62 MattP98
226. 62 Cody_Caston
228. 60 Hot potato
229. 59 GioccioCuber
229. 59 ProStar
229. 59 ELLE1000
232. 58 Cooper Jones
233. 57 Bogdan
233. 57 beabernardes
233. 57 ganiscool
236. 56 Lubot99
236. 56 c00bmaster
238. 55 AndyMok
238. 55 Tobias Hermans
238. 55 Spectrum77
241. 54 ARandomGuyWhoPractices2x2
242. 53 Benul
243. 52 OJ Cubing
243. 52 JoXCuber
243. 52 Topherlul
246. 51 dollarstorecubes
246. 51 Adam Chodyniecki
246. 51 Ethanawoll
246. 51 Mrhashtagpickle
246. 51 max jensen
246. 51 GeographicalCuber
252. 50 Ianis Chele
252. 50 Noob's Cubes
254. 49 MLGCubez
254. 49 CuberMan28
256. 48 Almondsattyqp
256. 48 charlh_bld
256. 48 Cuber987
259. 47 [email protected]
259. 47 ElyasCubing
259. 47 Kacper Paweł Dworak
262. 46 KSNCubed
262. 46 arquillian
262. 46 DesertWolf
262. 46 SebastianCarrillo
262. 46 Icuber17
262. 46 Berkman03
262. 46 jameschng
269. 45 Alpha cuber
269. 45 Timona
269. 45 megacubes
269. 45 Bld
273. 44 Cuber JH
273. 44 Carter Bitz
273. 44 helloimcubedup
273. 44 Johnathan
277. 43 David Reid
277. 43 HNcubing
279. 42 BradyLawrence
279. 42 Andy Chakarov
279. 42 JacobLittleton
282. 41 Pugalan Aravintan
282. 41 Cillian
282. 41 RubricCubric
285. 40 SuperCrafter51
285. 40 Beckham
285. 40 Pyratechnics
285. 40 Ssiא
285. 40 Parist P
290. 39 qaz
290. 39 npaul282
290. 39 James Chang
290. 39 Young_sap_BeCubing
294. 38 KingTriden
294. 38 graysonthecuber
296. 37 mihnea3000
296. 37 Luke1234
298. 36 Liam Wadek
298. 36 inoske
298. 36 SpeedCuber2.0
298. 36 EmmaTheCapicorn
298. 36 Skuber
298. 36 Gavsters_Cubing
298. 36 2x2er129
305. 35 Ekisiga
305. 35 William Austin
305. 35 Trotters
308. 34 goidlon
308. 34 UPCHAN
310. 33 vedroboev
310. 33 Josiah Blomker
310. 33 DarthDK
310. 33 Christopher Crnjak
310. 33 Ppcubing
315. 32 OllieCubing
315. 32 Gamerwhocubes
315. 32 RubieKubie1
315. 32 Fmlet
319. 31 Liz2107
319. 31 DaTornadoKarateCuber
319. 31 DistanceRunner25
319. 31 Lookify cubef
319. 31 Shrihan
324. 30 Jacob Nokes
324. 30 0987654321
324. 30 Xander_cubero
324. 30 Kar0
324. 30 P.Love
329. 29 Elf
329. 29 Triple N Cubing
329. 29 HiroshiCubes
329. 29 Namedkid55
329. 29 Splenj
329. 29 equatoR_
335. 28 Pedro Gil
335. 28 Donavan
337. 27 Trig0n
337. 27 Cuber767
337. 27 spacepotat0
340. 26 OriEy
340. 26 Francisco Moraes
340. 26 PiMaster314
343. 25 NewoMinx
343. 25 tommyo11
343. 25 Ty Y.
343. 25 Luke Solves Cubes
343. 25 MaxwellCobb
348. 24 N4C0
348. 24 Glincons
348. 24 ThomasBevan
351. 23 CodingCuber
351. 23 Midnight_Cuber
351. 23 spalmon
354. 22 SirWaffle
354. 22 BlueJacket
354. 22 aamiel
354. 22 Divij Goel
354. 22 InfinityCuber324
359. 21 toinou06cubing
359. 21 gottagitgud
359. 21 Jay Cubes
359. 21 ICuber_Official
359. 21 Beerwah
359. 21 NmeCuber
365. 20 RyanSoh
365. 20 Jules Graham
365. 20 Meow_dasKatze
368. 19 Ayce
368. 19 vishwasankarcubing
368. 19 Ulysse
368. 19 Panagiotis Christopoulos
368. 19 PotatoCuberYT
368. 19 mouses_ikae
368. 19 ajw9668
375. 18 brad711
375. 18 TheKravCuber
375. 18 linus.sch
375. 18 bentse
375. 18 Legendary_X
375. 18 Omkar1
381. 17 Caden Fisher
381. 17 Henry13
381. 17 bobbybob
381. 17 ninjaravioli
385. 16 Trexrush1
385. 16 toastedcuber
385. 16 2020LONG05
385. 16 cubekid2014
385. 16 A_Fast
390. 15 hotufos
390. 15 Gan11Cuber
390. 15 kylez
390. 15 SYUTEO
394. 14 Ianwubby
394. 14 FishTalons
394. 14 Wilfredlam0418
397. 13 CubableYT
397. 13 padddi
397. 13 NickTyler
397. 13 CryptoConnor
397. 13 randomboi
397. 13 Aos1220221803
397. 13 LeonCubes
404. 12 JustinTimeCuber
404. 12 MCuber
404. 12 BalsaCuber
407. 11 Travelingyoyokid
407. 11 Y cuber
407. 11 someguywithacooltoy
407. 11 shaqaroni
407. 11 tornadotypist
407. 11 Varnite
413. 10 jave
413. 10 BadSpeedCuber
413. 10 treyg0606
413. 10 karma8724
413. 10 fjwareh
413. 10 V Perm
419. 9 Bill Domiano
419. 9 J727S
419. 9 Aluminum
419. 9 Kaycubes
419. 9 CubingCraft2
419. 9 Vector
425. 8 Color Cuber
425. 8 eyeballboi
425. 8 Heheheha
425. 8 graythebeast
429. 7 Shadowjockey
429. 7 Rainer F.
429. 7 Mantas U
429. 7 rPlane331
429. 7 SkewbKid
434. 6 vilkkuti25
434. 6 kumato
434. 6 freshcuber.de
434. 6 DUDECUBER
434. 6 DDDDavid
434. 6 Bashy
434. 6 RyFi
434. 6 Meanjuice
434. 6 Cosmic Cubes
443. 5 begiuli65
443. 5 [email protected]
443. 5 floqualmie


*3x3x3 blindfolded* (294)

1. 2044 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2. 1947 KDJ
3. 1946 JakeAK


Spoiler



4. 1896 sigalig
5. 1712 ican97
6. 1667 abunickabhi
7. 1443 2019ECKE02
8. 1350 filmip
9. 1310 Keroma12
10. 1287 Ryan Pilat
11. 1150 Victor Tang
12. 1088 MatsBergsten
13. 1057 G2013
14. 1046 Jacck
15. 907 sporteisvogel
16. 898 tommyo11
17. 864 qatumciuzacqul
18. 768 Luke Garrett
19. 724 DesertWolf
20. 713 riovqn
21. 708 ichcubegerne
22. 707 Nihahhat
23. 701 BradenTheMagician
24. 698 Jakub26
25. 684 FishTalons
26. 576 arquillian
27. 568 DGCubes
28. 519 sqAree
29. 494 d2polld
30. 455 revaldoah
31. 411 Mike Hughey
32. 392 YouCubing
32. 392 SpeedCubeLegend17
34. 387 João Vinicius
35. 384 Ssiא
36. 361 LittleLumos
36. 361 stanley chapel
38. 346 Gregory Alekseev
38. 346 beabernardes
40. 344 qunbacca
41. 341 Theo Goluboff
42. 337 WizardCM
43. 334 elimescube
44. 327 Dylan Swarts
45. 323 the super cuber
46. 307 padddi
47. 304 kbrune
48. 293 kainos
48. 293 Raymos Castillo
48. 293 juanixxds
51. 288 2018AMSB02
52. 287 DynaXT
53. 283 Zeke Mackay
54. 281 brad711
55. 277 MattP98
56. 276 Ali161102
57. 275 CB21
58. 274 dhafin
59. 271 Koen van Aller
60. 261 Ricardo Zapata
61. 255 AmyCubes_
62. 246 TheReasonableCuber
62. 246 Jammy
64. 239 carlosvilla9
65. 224 Krökeldil
66. 218 Neon47
67. 216 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
68. 213 Ricco
69. 211 Riddler97
69. 211 willian_pessoa
71. 209 Ash Black
72. 206 remopihel
73. 195 EDDDY
73. 195 Dominduchami
75. 191 alyzsnyzs
76. 190 freshcuber.de
77. 181 Jorian Meeuse
78. 173 NathanaelCubes
78. 173 lumes2121
80. 165 Dream Cubing
81. 154 OJ Cubing
82. 153 Kacper Jędrzejuk
83. 142 Tues
84. 140 Nitin Kumar 2018
85. 133 nanocube
86. 131 Тібо【鑫小龙】
87. 129 PokeCubes
87. 129 Homeschool Cubing
89. 128 Sellerie11
90. 127 any name you wish
90. 127 Kalindu
92. 124 Kael Hitchcock
93. 123 FaTyl
94. 121 DistanceRunner25
95. 119 AndrewT99
95. 119 Hyperion
97. 118 BandedCubing101
98. 116 whatshisbucket
99. 115 NewoMinx
100. 111 Vicenzo-1
101. 110 agradess2
102. 107 Sean Hartman
102. 107 gruuby
102. 107 zSquirreL
105. 105 T1_M0
106. 103 Skullush
106. 103 linus.sch
106. 103 BigTriboli
109. 101 fdh dnfed the solve
110. 97 Liam Wadek
110. 97 JacobLittleton
112. 94 Brendan Bakker
113. 93 RyanSoh
114. 91 KamTheCuber
115. 90 thatkid
115. 90 mystetcuningas
117. 89 Sphericality
118. 88 JackPfeifer
119. 87 Nevan J
120. 86 SirWaffle
120. 86 adiwastu
122. 84 theos
122. 84 Ekisiga
124. 83 Danny Morgan
124. 83 ThomasBevan
126. 82 weatherman223
126. 82 thomas.sch
128. 79 Der Der
128. 79 Martwin
128. 79 DemonChihuahua
131. 76 BradyCubes08
131. 76 Fmlet
133. 75 Fred Lang
133. 75 DLXCubing
133. 75 Nash171
136. 71 Caíque crispim
137. 70 xyzzy
137. 70 wearephamily1719
139. 69 AndyMok
139. 69 JohnDaCuber
141. 66 Jules Graham
141. 66 spalmon
143. 65 Thewan
144. 64 FLS99
144. 64 Kacper Paweł Dworak
146. 63 White KB
147. 62 Hot potato
148. 59 SpeedyOctahedron
148. 59 Meow_dasKatze
148. 59 theFMCgod
151. 58 TheDubDubJr
151. 58 hotufos
153. 57 Magdamini
153. 57 Ethanawoll
153. 57 Nitstar6174
156. 55 fun at the joy
156. 55 TheEpicCuber
158. 54 quing
158. 54 RubieKubie1
158. 54 The grandmaster
161. 52 vedroboev
161. 52 Last Layer King
163. 51 Charles Jerome
164. 49 Trexrush1
164. 49 charlh_bld
164. 49 Cubing_Paddy
167. 48 TommyC
167. 48 parkertrager
169. 47 Imsoosm
169. 47 AlexISCrazy
169. 47 Nafiz
172. 46 XxLira_AftonxX
173. 45 Micael
174. 44 ProyectoSigma
175. 43 N speedsolving
175. 43 Huntsidermy Cubed
177. 42 tsutt099
177. 42 aricuber
179. 41 gottagitgud
179. 41 CornerTwisted
181. 40 Chris Choi
182. 39 antonio19kamh3
182. 39 jakesamarel
182. 39 jeff1867
182. 39 aznbn
186. 38 seungju choi
186. 38 max jensen
186. 38 I forgor
189. 37 Antto Pitkänen
189. 37 MaksymilianMisiak
189. 37 CUBING08
189. 37 Sriyansh
193. 36 jaysammey777
193. 36 arbivara
193. 36 YY
193. 36 David ep
193. 36 anishka3115
198. 35 Samuel Baird
198. 35 dollarstorecubes
198. 35 RubricCubric
201. 34 MLGCubez
201. 34 topppits
201. 34 Glyr
201. 34 Ulysse
205. 33 MrKuba600
205. 33 GioccioCuber
207. 32 fdskljgrie
207. 32 LHCUBE2017
209. 31 Panagiotis Christopoulos
209. 31 edlich
211. 30 SpeedCubing RDJ
211. 30 Pedro Gil
211. 30 0987654321
211. 30 Hoàng Quang Khải
215. 29 jc_rubik
215. 29 Oliver Pällo
215. 29 Bld
218. 28 asiahyoo1997
218. 28 Utkarsh Ashar
218. 28 Glincons
218. 28 James Chang
218. 28 bobbybob
218. 28 equatoR_
224. 27 Ontricus
224. 27 vishwasankarcubing
224. 27 riffch
224. 27 Jacob Nokes
224. 27 Calcube
224. 27 CT-6666
224. 27 c00bmaster
231. 26 mihnea3000
231. 26 abhijat
231. 26 Arachane
234. 25 Ayce
234. 25 PCCuber
234. 25 YellowEnte
237. 24 MartinN13
237. 24 leomannen
239. 23 abnerpthen
239. 23 dycocubix
239. 23 avocado
239. 23 Triple N Cubing
239. 23 Cody_Caston
239. 23 pranavAR
245. 22 qaz
245. 22 pjk
245. 22 TheKravCuber
245. 22 Cubey_Tube
245. 22 RestroomLad57
245. 22 Kar0
251. 21 KingCanyon
251. 21 Maxematician
251. 21 nurhid.hisham
251. 21 ponte_fast
251. 21 V Perm
256. 20 2020LONG05
257. 19 Xauxage
257. 19 Haribo
257. 19 Ravman
257. 19 Tsukasa Sano
261. 18 Oscar Hansen
261. 18 Quixoteace
263. 17 CubableYT
264. 16 Bogdan
264. 16 midnightcuberx
264. 16 V Achyuthan
264. 16 baseballjello67
268. 15 trangium
268. 15 fjwareh
270. 14 oneshot
271. 13 Alpha cuber
271. 13 HNcubing
271. 13 Oedipsos
274. 11 CJ York
274. 11 Hari Hari
276. 10 Skuber
276. 10 Daniel Partridge
278. 9 Shadowjockey
278. 9 oliverpallo
278. 9 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
278. 9 DDDDavid
278. 9 WHACKITROX
278. 9 Sawyer
278. 9 Topherlul
278. 9 ganiscool
286. 8 dnguyen2204
286. 8 Hayden Ng
286. 8 MaxwellCobb
286. 8 cubekid2014
290. 7 InlandEmpireCuber
290. 7 Pfannkuchener
290. 7 UkkoE
293. 6 cubenerd74
294. 5 Danielle Ang


*4x4x4 blindfolded* (85)

1. 1094 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2. 835 Jacck
3. 797 KDJ


Spoiler



4. 661 sigalig
5. 641 Victor Tang
6. 571 MatsBergsten
7. 487 Keroma12
8. 436 2019ECKE02
9. 408 sporteisvogel
10. 344 filmip
11. 338 Ryan Pilat
12. 330 DesertWolf
13. 225 abunickabhi
14. 198 the super cuber
15. 191 LittleLumos
16. 184 Nihahhat
17. 180 2018AMSB02
18. 172 Mike Hughey
19. 169 G2013
19. 169 arquillian
21. 138 CB21
22. 120 AmyCubes_
23. 105 ican97
24. 95 ichcubegerne
25. 92 Dylan Swarts
26. 91 Jakub26
27. 88 EDDDY
28. 82 T1_M0
29. 78 sqAree
30. 73 FishTalons
31. 66 Kael Hitchcock
32. 62 DGCubes
33. 57 Ricco
33. 57 Sphericality
35. 56 theos
36. 54 elimescube
37. 50 brad711
38. 49 JakeAK
39. 46 Ricardo Zapata
40. 43 Sean Hartman
41. 41 beabernardes
41. 41 theFMCgod
43. 40 tommyo11
43. 40 Theo Goluboff
45. 39 Gregory Alekseev
46. 38 YouCubing
47. 35 OJ Cubing
47. 35 juanixxds
49. 34 oneshot
50. 32 riovqn
51. 31 FaTyl
52. 30 Vicenzo-1
53. 28 Kacper Paweł Dworak
54. 24 DynaXT
55. 23 Brendan Bakker
56. 22 thatkid
56. 22 kbrune
56. 22 AndrewT99
59. 20 DistanceRunner25
60. 19 BigTriboli
60. 19 RubieKubie1
60. 19 equatoR_
63. 18 Cale S
63. 18 White KB
63. 18 Lio2010
66. 17 Raymos Castillo
67. 16 NewoMinx
67. 16 qunbacca
69. 15 BradenTheMagician
70. 14 lumes2121
70. 14 Kurukuru
72. 11 fjwareh
72. 11 charlh_bld
72. 11 cubekid2014
75. 10 Ali161102
75. 10 Last Layer King
77. 6 Zeke Mackay
78. 4 CornerTwisted
78. 4 max jensen
80. 3 Mikel
80. 3 NathanaelCubes
80. 3 Swamp347
83. 2 Alpha cuber
83. 2 MaksymilianMisiak
83. 2 ThomasBevan


*5x5x5 blindfolded* (54)

1. 847 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2. 705 KDJ
3. 583 sigalig


Spoiler



4. 573 Victor Tang
5. 563 Jacck
6. 497 MatsBergsten
7. 307 2019ECKE02
8. 297 Keroma12
9. 145 Ryan Pilat
10. 142 abunickabhi
11. 137 CB21
12. 133 the super cuber
13. 110 arquillian
14. 86 G2013
15. 85 Nihahhat
16. 82 EDDDY
17. 62 LittleLumos
18. 60 Mike Hughey
19. 50 Kael Hitchcock
20. 46 theos
20. 46 T1_M0
22. 44 theFMCgod
23. 43 lumes2121
24. 40 2018AMSB02
24. 40 AmyCubes_
26. 39 Sean Hartman
27. 35 DGCubes
27. 35 Dylan Swarts
29. 33 DistanceRunner25
30. 22 Cale S
31. 21 Jakub26
32. 20 OJ Cubing
32. 20 Ricco
32. 20 Sphericality
35. 19 TheDubDubJr
35. 19 brad711
35. 19 qunbacca
38. 18 ican97
38. 18 Lio2010
40. 17 nevinscph
40. 17 Ali161102
40. 17 equatoR_
43. 13 Thewan2
43. 13 cubekid2014
45. 12 max jensen
45. 12 BigTriboli
47. 11 Raymos Castillo
47. 11 Vicenzo-1
49. 10 Aluminum
50. 7 elimescube
51. 6 filmip
52. 4 FLS99
53. 2 Alpha cuber
53. 2 DesertWolf


*6x6x6 blindfolded* (22)

1. 427 MatsBergsten
2. 421 Jacck
3. 127 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4. 100 LittleLumos
5. 77 sigalig
6. 76 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7. 59 qunbacca
8. 40 2019ECKE02
9. 14 2018AMSB02
9. 14 RubricCubric
9. 14 NoobDeleter
9. 14 BigTriboli
9. 14 equatoR_
14. 13 Kael Hitchcock
14. 13 KDJ
14. 13 max jensen
14. 13 jsolver
14. 13 Jorian Meeuse
14. 13 AmyCubes_
20. 12 DGCubes
20. 12 abunickabhi
20. 12 Lio2010


*7x7x7 blindfolded* (20)

1. 293 Jacck
2. 122 qunbacca
3. 87 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4. 81 sigalig
5. 45 MatsBergsten
6. 38 G2013
6. 38 Victor Tang
8. 37 equatoR_
9. 36 Kael Hitchcock
10. 30 abunickabhi
11. 28 LittleLumos
12. 23 nevinscph
13. 21 Moemwere
14. 15 Lio2010
14. 15 Dino_Kuber
16. 14 max jensen
16. 14 jsolver
16. 14 Burrito Does Cubes
16. 14 jameschng
16. 14 Cube for Thewan


*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* (109)

1. 1295 Keroma12
2. 705 Jacck
3. 584 sporteisvogel


Spoiler



4. 440 KDJ
5. 375 MatsBergsten
6. 341 the super cuber
7. 334 Ryan Pilat
8. 330 sigalig
9. 265 2019ECKE02
10. 237 2018AMSB02
11. 229 Jakub26
12. 220 Nihahhat
13. 219 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14. 214 Cuberstache
15. 191 filmip
16. 179 abunickabhi
17. 160 Ali161102
18. 151 Victor Tang
19. 129 arquillian
20. 128 willian_pessoa
21. 125 Sphericality
22. 119 CB21
23. 117 Kael Hitchcock
24. 113 Ricco
25. 109 Dylan Swarts
26. 96 EDDDY
27. 94 AmyCubes_
28. 84 DesertWolf
29. 81 brad711
30. 70 DynaXT
31. 69 FaTyl
32. 67 riovqn
33. 61 Gregory Alekseev
34. 56 theos
35. 50 lumes2121
36. 49 Ricardo Zapata
37. 47 BradenTheMagician
38. 42 G2013
39. 39 JakeAK
40. 38 DGCubes
41. 36 LittleLumos
42. 34 T1_M0
43. 33 beabernardes
43. 33 Ash Black
43. 33 WizardCM
46. 32 FishTalons
46. 32 dollarstorecubes
46. 32 Kacper Paweł Dworak
49. 31 Mike Hughey
49. 31 Zeke Mackay
49. 31 BigTriboli
52. 29 Liz2107
52. 29 DistanceRunner25
52. 29 alyzsnyzs
55. 28 Micael
55. 28 Cale S
57. 27 Daniel Partridge
57. 27 Huntsidermy Cubed
59. 26 Kurukuru
59. 26 Krökeldil
61. 23 Kacper Jędrzejuk
61. 23 SpeedCubeLegend17
63. 22 remopihel
64. 21 oneshot
65. 20 Martwin
66. 19 theFMCgod
67. 18 MaksymilianMisiak
67. 18 qatumciuzacqul
67. 18 Auric Cui
67. 18 V Perm
71. 17 equatoR_
72. 16 FLS99
72. 16 Ayce
72. 16 Homeschool Cubing
72. 16 anishka3115
72. 16 genjirules5$
77. 15 Oscar Hansen
78. 14 d2polld
79. 13 Tues
79. 13 JohnDaCuber
79. 13 KingTriden
82. 12 gruuby
82. 12 baseballjello67
84. 11 Panagiotis Christopoulos
84. 11 carlosvilla9
84. 11 jeff1867
84. 11 Тібо【鑫小龙】
84. 11 YellowEnte
89. 10 Koen van Aller
90. 8 stanley chapel
91. 7 Luke Solves Cubes
92. 6 Der Der
92. 6 any name you wish
92. 6 creamwAstaKen
95. 5 ichcubegerne
95. 5 Fred Lang
95. 5 White KB
95. 5 NathanaelCubes
95. 5 sqAree
95. 5 João Vinicius
95. 5 Liam Wadek
95. 5 kainos
95. 5 thomas.sch
95. 5 Habsen
95. 5 max jensen
95. 5 2020LONG05
95. 5 fjwareh
95. 5 UkkoE
109. 4 zSquirreL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Tuesday at 3:02 AM)

*3x3x3 one-handed* (903)

1. 7025 Luke Garrett
2. 6620 lilwoaji
3. 6137 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 6026 Tues
5. 5558 midnightcuberx
6. 5549 Ryan Pilat
7. 5273 BradenTheMagician
8. 5211 Shaun Mack
9. 5007 tsutt099
10. 4787 DGCubes
11. 4671 NathanaelCubes
12. 4603 darrensaito
13. 4544 xyzzy
14. 4541 abunickabhi
15. 4402 Ash Black
16. 4387 BrianJ
17. 4298 MCuber
18. 4250 tJardigradHe
19. 4143 mihnea3000
20. 3894 JakeAK
21. 3850 TheReasonableCuber
22. 3823 agradess2
23. 3821 gruuby
24. 3815 Dream Cubing
25. 3704 Hayden Ng
26. 3554 Parke187
27. 3453 turtwig
28. 3383 Charles Jerome
29. 3347 lumes2121
30. 3328 PCCuber
31. 3311 2017LAMB06
32. 3178 Cale S
33. 3131 Cubey_Tube
34. 3126 Boris McCoy
35. 3124 Utkarsh Ashar
36. 3070 Brendyn Dunagan
37. 2985 ican97
38. 2979 eyeballboi
39. 2939 Jammy
40. 2802 MartinN13
41. 2740 VectorCubes
42. 2724 sigalig
43. 2722 qaz
44. 2709 cuberkid10
45. 2708 Max C.
46. 2704 Victor Tang
47. 2636 Luke Solves Cubes
48. 2603 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49. 2588 wearephamily1719
50. 2567 parkertrager
51. 2530 qatumciuzacqul
52. 2460 asacuber
53. 2453 DhruvA
54. 2399 Caíque crispim
55. 2369 GenTheThief
55. 2369 KDJ
57. 2360 Nihahhat
58. 2348 NewoMinx
59. 2341 weatherman223
60. 2310 WizardCM
61. 2294 Timona
62. 2281 RedstoneTim
63. 2269 Ontricus
64. 2229 Calumv 
65. 2222 trangium
66. 2201 MrKuba600
67. 2172 AndyMok
68. 2141 Theo Goluboff
69. 2134 Cody_Caston
70. 2123 OriginalUsername
71. 2121 Liam Wadek
72. 2088 Chris Van Der Brink
73. 2055 2019ECKE02
74. 2048 G2013
75. 2021 V Achyuthan
76. 1919 João Vinicius
77. 1911 nigelthecuber
78. 1872 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
79. 1861 JackPfeifer
80. 1845 remopihel
81. 1824 asiahyoo1997
81. 1824 Koen van Aller
83. 1787 any name you wish
84. 1774 leolrg
85. 1744 Elo13
86. 1716 Fisko
87. 1686 Ricardo Zapata
88. 1682 Fred Lang
89. 1674 Antto Pitkänen
90. 1672 yijunleow
91. 1664 leomannen
92. 1657 FaLoL
93. 1644 tommyo11
94. 1643 Trexrush1
95. 1639 Isaiah Scott
96. 1624 Hargun02
97. 1604 rdurette10
98. 1576 EvanWright1
99. 1540 Mantas U
100. 1524 alyzsnyzs
101. 1509 Hyperion
102. 1497 Winfaza
103. 1492 hyn
104. 1473 Poorcuber09
105. 1453 YouCubing
106. 1451 Riddler97
107. 1447 InlandEmpireCuber
108. 1442 drpfisherman
109. 1434 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
110. 1422 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
111. 1405 Benjamin Warry
112. 1394 Kylegadj
113. 1381 Alison Meador
114. 1369 DLXCubing
115. 1359 d2polld
116. 1350 Calcube
117. 1343 Dylan Swarts
118. 1327 InfinityCuber324
119. 1326 Adweehun
119. 1326 Nitin Kumar 2018
121. 1320 dycocubix
122. 1301 Pixaler
123. 1288 sqAree
124. 1287 nonamed_duck
125. 1280 zSquirreL
126. 1268 KingWilwin16
127. 1246 MattP98
128. 1222 Jude_Stradtner
129. 1219 Loffy8
130. 1217 KrokosB
131. 1216 Sawyer
132. 1211 Sub1Hour
133. 1209 Ssiא
134. 1208 sporteisvogel
135. 1199 SpeedyReedy
136. 1190 Triangles_are_cubers
137. 1186 freshcuber.de
138. 1174 carlosvilla9
139. 1171 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
140. 1161 Aleksandar Dukleski
141. 1160 FishTalons
142. 1151 Nevan J
143. 1138 TheDubDubJr
144. 1126 the super cuber
145. 1095 revaldoah
145. 1095 Raymos Castillo
147. 1094 dhafin
148. 1087 KellanTheCubingCoder
149. 1085 Omkar1
150. 1081 KingCanyon
151. 1073 quing
152. 1053 Mike Hughey
153. 1035 Zeke Mackay
154. 1022 Parist P
155. 1021 Swagrid
156. 994 Redicubeman
157. 993 Harsha Paladugu
158. 984 pb_cuber
159. 959 JustGoodCuber
160. 945 floqualmie
161. 943 JacobLittleton
162. 934 Homeschool Cubing
163. 921 Adam Chodyniecki
164. 915 MJbaka
165. 912 KarlJagiel
166. 907 MichaelNielsen
167. 904 Jge
168. 898 Benyó
169. 891 bennettstouder
170. 890 DynaXT
171. 887 breadears
172. 881 DistanceRunner25
173. 879 Sean Hartman
174. 875 Shadowjockey
175. 874 Jacck
176. 866 beabernardes
176. 866 Puppet09
178. 848 logofetesulo1
179. 842 roymok1213
180. 838 ARSCubing
181. 830 bbbbbbbowen
182. 827 Petro Leum
182. 827 Christopher Fandrich
184. 820 yoyoyobank3
185. 807 arquillian
185. 807 hebscody
187. 787 Cooki348
188. 785 LittleLumos
189. 784 Camerone Chin
190. 776 Tonester
191. 770 AydenNguyen
192. 756 Neon47
193. 755 juanixxds
194. 742 ly_6
195. 726 cubeth
196. 724 Khairur Rachim
197. 723 Jscuber
197. 723 Haribo
199. 722 RyanSoh
200. 717 Rubika-37-021204
201. 709 David ep
202. 707 thecubemaster23
203. 704 AmyCubes_
204. 699 Peter Preston
205. 698 epride17
206. 697 Тібо【鑫小龙】
207. 677 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
208. 676 Cubing Mania
209. 672 Abram Grimsley
210. 668 AidanNoogie
211. 665 filmip
212. 660 2018AMSB02
212. 660 zxmdm666
214. 653 brad711
215. 652 bh13
215. 652 JohnSax
217. 642 Magdamini
218. 635 White KB
219. 633 Noob's Cubes
220. 627 Jacob Nokes
221. 625 TheEpicCuber
222. 620 Jack Law
223. 618 Keroma12
224. 597 NongQuocDuy
225. 585 TipsterTrickster 
226. 571 baseballjello67
227. 570 CornerTwisted
228. 558 NN29Cubes
229. 554 Logan2017DAYR01
230. 552 SpeedCubeLegend17
231. 551 2018KEAR02
232. 550 Kyle Ho
233. 549 CubeLub3r
234. 547 Ianwubby
235. 539 Meanjuice
235. 539 Mr_Man_I_Am
237. 534 edsch
237. 534 bluishshark
239. 529 MaksymilianMisiak
240. 521 BMcCl1
241. 518 CodingCuber
242. 510 Firestorming_1
243. 509 Marcus Siu
244. 508 switkreytyahhhh
245. 507 Ravman
246. 506 Cuber2s
247. 504 calcuber1800
248. 496 jihu1011
249. 493 Jay Cubes
250. 488 The Cubing Fanatic
251. 487 Carter-Thomas
252. 484 chancet4488
253. 482 pizzacrust
254. 479 DUDECUBER
255. 476 Dabmachine1
256. 475 DemonChihuahua
257. 463 HawaiiLife745
258. 462 Alpha cuber
259. 461 CubicOreo
259. 461 iLikeCheese
261. 460 michaelxfy
262. 458 GooseCuber
263. 455 Vicenzo-1
263. 455 2022duyn02
265. 444 samuel roveran
265. 444 CubingWizard
267. 433 Valken
268. 431 Topher_
269. 425 CB21
270. 424 Danny Morgan
271. 423 vishwasankarcubing
272. 421 Bill Domiano
273. 419 Torch
274. 416 CubableYT
275. 414 Nutybaconator
275. 414 Super_Cuber903
277. 412 Magma Cubing
278. 411 OrdinarySolver4048
279. 404 abhijat
280. 403 Jaco Momberg 
281. 401 vilkkuti25
281. 401 Xauxage
283. 395 Greyson bananas
284. 394 EDDDY
285. 393 Mieeetek4
286. 392 Glincons
287. 390 Oliver Pällo
287. 390 Eli Apperson
289. 388 Zamirul Faris
290. 385 rlnninja44
290. 385 ARJCuber
292. 382 PiKeeper
292. 382 ponte_fast
294. 380 typeman5
295. 378 aarush vasanadu
296. 372 Cuz Red
296. 372 Jorian Meeuse
296. 372 mariotdias
299. 371 fdskljgrie
300. 366 1001010101001
301. 365 LHCUBE2017
302. 356 WHACKITROX
303. 351 Yo123
304. 350 Thecubingcuber347
305. 347 Cuber15
306. 344 kumato
307. 343 One Wheel
307. 343 NicsMunari
309. 340 Tekooo
309. 340 Nitstar6174
311. 334 BlueJacket
312. 333 Greyson banana
313. 329 derk
314. 327 tigermaxi
315. 325 Allagos
316. 321 OJ Cubing
316. 321 dollarstorecubes
318. 319 hotufos
318. 319 ErezE
320. 317 kbrune
321. 315 cuberswoop
322. 314 James Chang
322. 314 tobysthatsall
324. 312 Hazwi
325. 310 stanley chapel
326. 307 Jakub26
327. 303 Elf
328. 301 AidenCubes
329. 297 Heewon Seo
330. 294 JChambers13
331. 293 vedroboev
332. 292 yCArp
333. 289 Henry13
334. 284 ARandomCuber
334. 284 PenaltyCubing
336. 283 pranavAR
337. 282 BradyCubes08
337. 282 BradyLawrence
339. 280 Der Der
340. 277 Josiah Blomker
340. 277 CuberThomas
342. 274 SirWaffle
343. 270 Brady
344. 269 Cubing Forever
345. 267 BlueAcidball
346. 266 Shirosuki
347. 265 MatsBergsten
348. 264 Li Xiang
349. 261 Kar0
350. 259 Aadil ali
351. 256 Cubeology
351. 256 MasterIcePanda
353. 246 WoowyBaby
354. 239 VJW
355. 236 FLS99
355. 236 BalsaCuber
357. 235 John123
357. 235 Ethanawoll
357. 235 ganiscool
360. 234 a3533
361. 231 sband17
362. 228 Jules Graham
363. 227 YoAkshYo
363. 227 Cubing_Paddy
365. 226 Kymlikespotatoes12105
366. 225 TheKaeden10
367. 224 Bogdan
367. 224 kahvipelle123
367. 224 TheCubingAddict980
370. 221 PratikKhannaSkewb
370. 221 Francisco Moraes
370. 221 Yeguk Kim
373. 220 PokeCubes
374. 219 John_NOTgood
374. 219 edd_dib
374. 219 Maxematician
377. 217 Arnau Tous
378. 216 MLGCubez
379. 215 DuckubingCuber347
380. 214 BigBrainBoi989
380. 214 ThomasBevan
382. 211 arbivara
382. 211 Kacper Paweł Dworak
384. 210 Bigcubesrule
385. 209 EthanMCuber
386. 207 Carter Bitz
387. 203 Sellerie11
388. 199 toastedcuber
388. 199 nurhid.hisham
390. 197 Oxzowachi
391. 196 Predther
392. 195 xcalius
392. 195 Imsoosm
394. 194 Theoruff
394. 194 Caden Fisher
396. 193 JustinTimeCuber
396. 193 [email protected]
398. 192 HNcubing
399. 190 Ich_73
399. 190 Garf
401. 187 Niclas Mach
401. 187 cubingintherain
401. 187 Hot potato
404. 186 Kael Hitchcock
405. 185 Cube for Thewan
406. 184 Das Cubing
406. 184 Kgr
408. 181 jronge94
409. 180 riovqn
409. 180 WTFperm
411. 179 KingTriden
412. 178 Chai003
413. 174 Ty Y.
414. 167 dylpickle123780
415. 166 NoahCubing
416. 164 nico_german_cuber
416. 164 Cuber Rhythms
418. 163 Gan11Cuber
418. 163 Sphericality
418. 163 Pedro Gil
418. 163 Janster1909
418. 163 Yudo
418. 163 zeta_zeros
418. 163 Enirolf
425. 162 Jami Viljanen
425. 162 Panagiotis Christopoulos
425. 162 Bashy
428. 161 FHAT_PHUT
429. 160 Cuber JH
430. 159 cubenerd74
431. 158 Dsm
432. 157 Benjamin Bø
433. 156 tavery343
433. 156 Cillian
435. 155 nanocube
435. 155 2019PILH01
437. 154 PotatoCuber
437. 154 mystetcuningas
439. 153 OriEy
439. 153 Micah Wingfield
441. 151 rubiksman0
442. 150 MaxwellCobb
442. 150 frodyan
442. 150 Meow_dasKatze
445. 149 p.dranchuk
446. 148 Chris Choi
447. 146 Michael DeLaRosa
447. 146 Charlene Palafox
447. 146 oliverpallo
447. 146 roxanajohnson01
447. 146 Vector
447. 146 tom0989123
447. 146 Hari Hari
454. 145 DavidEdwards
455. 144 EdyuFrostpawGH
456. 143 Ordway Persyn
457. 142 rileymc
458. 141 TheKravCuber
458. 141 Arachane
458. 141 AmyCubes
458. 141 GrettGrett
462. 140 theFMCgod
463. 138 aznbn
464. 137 antonio19kamh3
464. 137 qunbacca
466. 136 Maximilian2011
467. 135 Krökeldil
468. 134 Multicubing
469. 132 Poketube6681
469. 132 FlatMars
471. 131 Itami
472. 130 begiuli65
472. 130 Sjiraff
474. 129 Jakub.G
475. 128 toinou06cubing
475. 128 ProStar
475. 128 qT Tp
475. 128 NONOGamer12
475. 128 Jackimus
475. 128 Daniel Partridge
481. 127 Whale
482. 126 Anthony Tindal
483. 125 TommyC
484. 124 Lubot99
484. 124 shaub1
486. 123 CubingCraft2
487. 122 Pfannkuchener
487. 122 Rouxster
487. 122 Exmestify
487. 122 Alex Tosting
487. 122 jack_bellom07
492. 121 spalmon
492. 121 Somebody0009
492. 121 jcuber213
495. 119 justyy14
495. 119 Fmlet
497. 118 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
497. 118 jtcubezyt
497. 118 NotMeCubes
500. 117 DesertWolf
500. 117 Joecab 2000
502. 116 apollocube
502. 116 Danielle Ang
504. 115 SpiFunTastic
504. 115 Mageminx
504. 115 Jonathan Truchot
507. 114 thomas.sch
507. 114 LeviGibson
507. 114 great cuber
507. 114 Stokey
511. 113 Lachlan Stephens
511. 113 N4C0
511. 113 TheSlowCuber
514. 112 jaysammey777
514. 112 Comvat
514. 112 c00bmaster
514. 112 Heheheha
518. 111 didiask
519. 110 OwlC
519. 110 Yoyofruits_
521. 109 whatshisbucket
521. 109 oliver sitja sichel
523. 108 VIBE_ZT
524. 107 Corner Twistz
524. 107 Jason Tzeng
526. 106 AustinReed
526. 106 Enoch Jiang
526. 106 user10086
529. 105 FaTyl
529. 105 CT-6666
531. 102 mrjames113083
531. 102 Llama.Cuber_
533. 101 Skuber
533. 101 V Perm
535. 100 KSNCubed
535. 100 Labano
537. 99 Joe Archibald
537. 99 RFMX
537. 99 padddi
540. 98 johnandthecube
540. 98 Hoàng Quang Khải
540. 98 Cooper Jones
543. 97 thecubingwizard
543. 97 EvanCuber
545. 96 ExultantCarn
545. 96 AmyYu
547. 95 robotmania
548. 94 Kedin drysdale
548. 94 Ianis Chele
550. 93 Stxrkzy
551. 92 GabTheCuber
552. 91 Penguinocuber
552. 91 SmirkyCubes
554. 90 Yoyofruits
555. 89 Mikel
555. 89 bobbybob
557. 88 Pugalan Aravintan
557. 88 Wepeel
559. 87 npaul282
559. 87 abnerpthen
559. 87 [email protected]
559. 87 destin_shulfer
559. 87 GLV
559. 87 Sriyansh
565. 86 49shadows
566. 85 smaelzonlrokmae
567. 84 jjrthecuber01
567. 84 The grandmaster
567. 84 Aidan Hiah
567. 84 A_Fast
571. 83 Uwais
571. 83 P.Love
573. 82 goidlon
573. 82 Huntsidermy Cubed
575. 81 JoXCuber
575. 81 Dimitry
577. 80 Rafaello
577. 80 Parth
577. 80 Aluminum
577. 80 smitty cubes
581. 79 JFCUBING
581. 79 Trotters
583. 78 Johnathan Young
583. 78 NmeCuber
585. 77 max jensen
585. 77 CubeEnthusiast15
585. 77 Running for cube
588. 76 myoder
588. 76 tylerkochy
590. 75 inoske
590. 75 a_cuber04
590. 75 CJ York
590. 75 zed zed
590. 75 Cuber987
595. 74 Boby Okta Arianda
595. 74 Splenj
595. 74 Nafiz
598. 73 hackertyper492
598. 73 NoProblemCubing
598. 73 pjk
598. 73 Samuel Baird
598. 73 V Achyuthan 2904
598. 73 JohnDaCuber
604. 72 Cubing09
605. 71 megacubes
605. 71 tentie
607. 70 Paradox4
607. 70 Super_Cool_2
607. 70 IsekaiMe
610. 69 Ali161102
610. 69 Julio974
610. 69 IsThatA4x4
610. 69 Thewan
610. 69 Enzo_BJ
615. 68 Liz2107
615. 68 i eat air
615. 68 bradmk;wes
615. 68 wgisme
619. 67 Aerocuber
619. 67 SYUTEO
619. 67 Mattecuber
619. 67 bunsen
623. 66 Manatee 10235
623. 66 jc_rubik
623. 66 Jlit
623. 66 Nabhan Niyaz
623. 66 2x2er129
628. 65 UnknownCanvas
628. 65 cubesolver7
628. 65 ZebraCubes
628. 65 SPEEEEED
628. 65 Dr_Brain346
628. 65 mouses_ikae
634. 64 jakesamarel
635. 62 SlowerCuber
636. 61 SUCubing
636. 61 AnnaW
636. 61 Sathish KS
636. 61 OcR_43
640. 60 Gregory Alekseev
640. 60 Neb
640. 60 icubeslow434
640. 60 RubricCubric
640. 60 dario1514
645. 59 theos
645. 59 Caleb Rogers
645. 59 Halqrius
645. 59 ELLE1000
645. 59 SkewbKid
650. 58 nms777
650. 58 I'm A Cuber
650. 58 PotatoCuberYT
650. 58 vezeneca
650. 58 equatoR_
650. 58 GeographicalCuber
656. 57 Haadynaushahi
656. 57 Cubing Simplified
656. 57 Algfish
656. 57 HTS98
656. 57 Hana_n
656. 57 tuliphanos
662. 56 BLCuber8
662. 56 The_T01let
664. 55 TheSilverBeluga
664. 55 CryptoConnor
664. 55 Daniel Exequiel
667. 54 buzzteam4
667. 54 I am gan for cubes
667. 54 Cosmic Cubes
670. 53 Trig0n
671. 52 Theodor Nordstrand
671. 52 Ppcubing
673. 51 m24816
673. 51 Ayce
673. 51 Orr
673. 51 Chew Zheng Rui
677. 50 Aos1220221803
677. 50 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
677. 50 Ivanko_UA
680. 49 Tx789
680. 49 SpeedCubeReview
680. 49 Soldier
680. 49 stubblycuber
680. 49 BUFI
685. 48 thatkid
686. 47 CuberCuShaw
686. 47 Wimpy
686. 47 Taffy23
689. 46 That1Cuber
689. 46 RubikAr
691. 45 theit07
691. 45 Rouxbx
691. 45 Chirag123
694. 44 UkkoE
695. 43 SpeedyOctahedron
695. 43 Triple N Cubing
695. 43 someguywithacooltoy
695. 43 XDtoMe
695. 43 DetDuVil
695. 43 William Jay Segeurra
701. 42 Destin.S
701. 42 linus.sch
701. 42 riffch
701. 42 gancubethebest
701. 42 soccuber
701. 42 khachuli
701. 42 Bld
708. 41 blairubik
708. 41 UnlikelyFox Cubing
708. 41 Akshath
708. 41 Jany
712. 40 Volcaniccubing
712. 40 A Slice of M
714. 39 Mattia Pasquini
714. 39 THE CUBER SQUARED
714. 39 SpeedCubing RDJ
714. 39 sash22
714. 39 cubekid2014
719. 38 DDDDavid
719. 38 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
719. 38 Arace aaron
722. 37 dnguyen2204
722. 37 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
722. 37 David Reid
722. 37 Lord0gnome
726. 36 bulkocuber
726. 36 HarrisonM
726. 36 LeonCubes
726. 36 NotyingCubes
726. 36 ryan337dogo
726. 36 ajw9668
732. 35 Cubing_Marmot
732. 35 jbudd
734. 34 Tecknet
734. 34 Tst
734. 34 vi_
737. 33 colegemuth
737. 33 Twisted Cubing
737. 33 GCoolCuber
737. 33 adiwastu
737. 33 YellowEnte
737. 33 mr honey
743. 32 CFOP INC
743. 32 Topherlul
743. 32 helloimcubedup
743. 32 tabberkev
747. 31 Swamp347
747. 31 Mr Cuber
747. 31 Lookify cubef
747. 31 Jacobo_Formigós
747. 31 kvineeta
747. 31 hkg11khanh
747. 31 tornadotypist
754. 30 FishyIshy
754. 30 CAPTAINVALPO96
754. 30 Tyler Bennett
754. 30 Nong Quoc Khanh
758. 29 kirbzcitkatz
758. 29 rubix guy
758. 29 Duan
758. 29 Quixoteace
762. 28 Abucuberksa
762. 28 Yoyoed cuber
762. 28 Anthonycube
762. 28 Jan Kasprzak
766. 26 Cozy
766. 26 josephslane
766. 26 BAnnaCubes12
766. 26 josephcuber
770. 25 shaqaroni
771. 24 arctan
771. 24 NickTyler
771. 24 ya boi jimmy
771. 24 Zacian1516
775. 23 Travelingyoyokid
775. 23 ShortStuff
775. 23 M2 Cubing
775. 23 yalesunivrasity
775. 23 GuiltyLizard698
775. 23 sDLfj
781. 22 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
781. 22 HaiyaAustin
783. 21 Reirto-RRNF
783. 21 mee6
783. 21 mahdi is a cuber 
783. 21 Aussie Saad
783. 21 Tom466
783. 21 fjwareh
783. 21 CasperHegt
790. 20 http_Noel
790. 20 ICuber_Official
790. 20 Algfish31
790. 20 JAcubes
790. 20 jsolver
790. 20 Ccubes
790. 20 Captain_froopy
797. 19 Cubethought
797. 19 Tsukasa Sano
799. 18 Lewis
799. 18 Shaquille_oatmeal
799. 18 Qzinator
799. 18 JamesBond54
803. 17 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
803. 17 bradyung
803. 17 siddhanshisethi
803. 17 Zeke_beke
803. 17 Maki518
803. 17 blu_k
803. 17 Lio2010
803. 17 Duncan Kimmett
803. 17 yeen
812. 16 EmmaTheCapicorn
812. 16 Gadiboyo
812. 16 Gavsters_Cubing
812. 16 orangeicing
816. 15 Scrollo
816. 15 Ulysse
816. 15 Papkin
816. 15 ashar81
816. 15 Pyratechnics
821. 14 Natemophi
821. 14 J727S
821. 14 Xnightslayer99
824. 13 penguinhopper
824. 13 BerSerKer
824. 13 DaTornadoKarateCuber
824. 13 bpaulson
824. 13 Gamerwhocubes
824. 13 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
824. 13 cubED5799
831. 12 HiroshiCubes
831. 12 RestroomLad57
831. 12 i'mstillnotsub20
831. 12 randomboi
831. 12 Zakk Amers-Delph
831. 12 DaBluePiano
831. 12 Andy Chakarov
831. 12 liamcubes10
839. 11 aerocube
839. 11 jun349
839. 11 monke
839. 11 Stock_Fish109
839. 11 Timur Demirci
839. 11 Wilfredlam0418
839. 11 fani
839. 11 Thewan2
839. 11 Dude123
839. 11 Nealius4Realius
849. 10 Fin
849. 10 CUubingCure
849. 10 rubiksboy0710
849. 10 Jordy chileen
849. 10 quinnbateman
849. 10 Zae
849. 10 Notna2010
849. 10 yoavc2010
849. 10 graythebeast
858. 9 ancubing
858. 9 OllieCubing
858. 9 Wertm
858. 9 Rubikslegend
858. 9 Futurechamp77
863. 8 Merp
863. 8 karma8724
863. 8 ChaseTheCuber12
863. 8 Hadescrown666
863. 8 Thebluedragon65
863. 8 jsolver1
863. 8 JayArlo
863. 8 d---
871. 7 Sjviray
871. 7 Sheng241
871. 7 RonnyAce
871. 7 V1M0HHH
871. 7 thefootballplayer
871. 7 Taffy24
871. 7 Cubinginatree
871. 7 Nevinator2
879. 6 FlorianEnduro #111
879. 6 Bryan4305
879. 6 0987654321
879. 6 Smart_Cat19
879. 6 jeff1867
879. 6 Ryotaro Iwasaki
879. 6 Arcanist
879. 6 PiMaster314
879. 6 noel wahinya kiongo
879. 6 Rica
879. 6 levi.m
879. 6 BEDWARS IS AMAZING
879. 6 Eric3742Jr
892. 5 ForcefleeCubez
892. 5 DatSpeedCuber
892. 5 Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber
892. 5 Jipppty
892. 5 Alexmatt1014
892. 5 username4
892. 5 jiduong
892. 5 nicb4491
892. 5 billyinglis
892. 5 zlc
892. 5 joshisbored
892. 5 graysonthecuber


*3x3x3 With feet* (121)

1. 201 DGCubes
2. 148 gruuby
3. 121 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4. 95 Ryan Pilat
5. 93 One Wheel
6. 83 Luke Garrett
7. 71 Jacck
8. 65 CB21
9. 57 WizardCM
10. 56 fdskljgrie
11. 54 Homeschool Cubing
12. 48 any name you wish
13. 42 Riddler97
14. 34 YouCubing
15. 31 DhruvA
16. 30 GenTheThief
17. 29 Tues
17. 29 Hyperion
19. 26 Meow_dasKatze
20. 25 JackPfeifer
20. 25 Kael Hitchcock
20. 25 Luke Solves Cubes
20. 25 Jack Law
24. 21 InfinityCuber324
25. 20 Alison Meador
26. 18 Kacper Paweł Dworak
26. 18 baseballjello67
26. 18 Thewan
26. 18 BigBrainBoi989
30. 17 JAcubes
31. 16 Cubing_Paddy
32. 15 Josiah Blomker
32. 15 Nitin Kumar 2018
34. 14 tJardigradHe
34. 14 DistanceRunner25
34. 14 Vicenzo-1
34. 14 Meanjuice
38. 13 Utkarsh Ashar
38. 13 DUDECUBER
38. 13 lilwoaji
38. 13 Panagiotis Christopoulos
38. 13 max jensen
38. 13 Cuber767
38. 13 Idk_htp_Cubes!
38. 13 equatoR_
46. 12 Zeke Mackay
46. 12 InlandEmpireCuber
46. 12 logofetesulo1
46. 12 V Perm
50. 11 ichcubegerne
50. 11 BradenTheMagician
50. 11 calcuber1800
50. 11 fdh dnfed the solve
50. 11 Neon47
50. 11 Cillian
50. 11 Cubing Mania
57. 10 Parke187
57. 10 hebscody
57. 10 cuberswoop
57. 10 N4C0
57. 10 tsutt099
57. 10 WHACKITROX
57. 10 Uwais
57. 10 theFMCgod
65. 9 T1_M0
65. 9 João Vinicius
65. 9 Francisco Moraes
65. 9 siddhanshisethi
65. 9 Ash Black
65. 9 Nitstar6174
71. 8 Sean Hartman
71. 8 Ricardo Zapata
71. 8 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
71. 8 ShortStuff
71. 8 jeff1867
71. 8 Sawyer
71. 8 Danny Morgan
78. 7 Elo13
78. 7 dycocubix
78. 7 hotufos
78. 7 rdurette10
78. 7 agradess2
78. 7 CuberCuShaw
78. 7 0987654321
78. 7 Gan unfanboy
78. 7 fjwareh
78. 7 YellowEnte
78. 7 switkreytyahhhh
78. 7 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
78. 7 wgisme
91. 6 mihnea3000
91. 6 Calumv 
91. 6 Sphericality
91. 6 Calcube
91. 6 zSquirreL
91. 6 CubingCraft2
91. 6 Redicubeman
91. 6 Notna2010
91. 6 Xatu
91. 6 Enirolf
91. 6 Fmlet
102. 5 NoProblemCubing
102. 5 White KB
102. 5 xyzzy
102. 5 Dylan Swarts
102. 5 2018AMSB02
102. 5 SPEEEEED
102. 5 Pedro Gil
102. 5 Caden Fisher
102. 5 nigelthecuber
102. 5 EmmaTheCapicorn
102. 5 Aluminum
102. 5 josephcuber
102. 5 Henry13
102. 5 Jge
102. 5 Hoàng Quang Khải
102. 5 The_T01let
102. 5 ganiscool
102. 5 CubeLub3r
102. 5 jameschng
102. 5 ThomasBevan


*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (234)

1. 928 ichcubegerne
2. 638 gruuby
3. 610 Jacck


Spoiler



4. 545 TheReasonableCuber
5. 475 DGCubes
6. 335 WizardCM
7. 193 CB21
8. 177 BradenTheMagician
9. 162 any name you wish
10. 149 MatsBergsten
11. 144 Ryan Pilat
12. 126 kbrune
13. 119 sigalig
14. 109 juanixxds
15. 104 Luke Garrett
16. 100 Greyson bananas
17. 96 whatshisbucket
18. 95 YouCubing
18. 95 Meanjuice
20. 93 tsutt099
21. 79 Jammy
22. 76 hyn
23. 72 alyzsnyzs
23. 72 Luke Solves Cubes
25. 68 arquillian
26. 65 thecubemaster23
26. 65 thomas.sch
28. 64 Huntsidermy Cubed
29. 62 2018AMSB02
29. 62 ponte_fast
31. 60 zSquirreL
31. 60 Nitin Kumar 2018
33. 59 Jack Law
34. 58 Hari Hari
35. 55 Ontricus
35. 55 Quixoteace
37. 54 arbivara
38. 52 Chai003
39. 50 Kacper Paweł Dworak
40. 47 Imsoosm
41. 46 cubekid2014
42. 44 GenTheThief
42. 44 AndyMok
44. 43 abhijat
45. 39 Jaco Momberg 
46. 38 abunickabhi
47. 37 CaptainCuber
47. 37 FLS99
47. 37 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
47. 37 Kael Hitchcock
51. 36 Homeschool Cubing
51. 36 theFMCgod
53. 34 InlandEmpireCuber
54. 33 AnnaW
54. 33 Pedro Gil
54. 33 ARSCubing
57. 32 DUDECUBER
57. 32 Greyson banana
59. 31 Dylan Swarts
59. 31 Raymos Castillo
61. 30 bennettstouder
61. 30 Li Xiang
63. 29 JackPfeifer
63. 29 BigBrainBoi989
63. 29 Ravman
63. 29 NmeCuber
67. 28 Calumv 
67. 28 Cubing Mania
69. 27 TheDubDubJr
70. 26 asiahyoo1997
70. 26 vedroboev
72. 25 Zamirul Faris
72. 25 spalmon
74. 24 JohnDaCuber
74. 24 The_T01let
74. 24 ThomasBevan
77. 23 DynaXT
77. 23 JacobLittleton
79. 22 G2013
79. 22 Zeke Mackay
79. 22 Ethanawoll
79. 22 Dr_Brain346
79. 22 max jensen
79. 22 charlh_bld
85. 21 theos
85. 21 MrKuba600
85. 21 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
85. 21 baseballjello67
85. 21 Redicubeman
85. 21 Nevan J
91. 20 CJ York
91. 20 Idk_htp_Cubes!
91. 20 Fmlet
91. 20 Bld
95. 19 darrensaito
96. 18 Shreenivas k mankani
96. 18 Calcube
96. 18 CuberThomas
99. 17 Dream Cubing
99. 17 agradess2
99. 17 Glincons
102. 16 1davey29
102. 16 Vicenzo-1
102. 16 Sarvin Sangelapten
102. 16 CornerTwisted
102. 16 AmyCubes_
107. 15 cuberkid10
107. 15 Haribo
107. 15 DistanceRunner25
107. 15 CuberCuShaw
107. 15 fdskljgrie
107. 15 Marble_pro
113. 14 the super cuber
113. 14 EDDDY
113. 14 Shadowjockey
113. 14 xyzzy
113. 14 quing
113. 14 V Achyuthan
113. 14 CryptoConnor
113. 14 frodyan
113. 14 DavidEdwards
113. 14 helloimcubedup
113. 14 GeographicalCuber
124. 13 MartinN13
124. 13 dhafin
124. 13 Magdamini
124. 13 Gan11Cuber
124. 13 siddhanshisethi
124. 13 travisdhhd
124. 13 equatoR_
131. 12 White KB
131. 12 slaifjdliajf
131. 12 Enirolf
134. 11 JustinTimeCuber
134. 11 brad711
134. 11 begiuli65
134. 11 MaksymilianMisiak
134. 11 Peter Preston
134. 11 Sphericality
134. 11 Caden Fisher
134. 11 Bashy
134. 11 Twisted Cubing
134. 11 Exmestify
134. 11 Alison Meador
134. 11 Nitstar6174
134. 11 Kar0
134. 11 NotMeCubes
134. 11 Danny Morgan
134. 11 Cube for Thewan
150. 10 VJW
150. 10 Alpha cuber
150. 10 lumes2121
150. 10 Almondsattyqp
150. 10 Halqrius
150. 10 Ash Black
150. 10 WHACKITROX
150. 10 MaxwellCobb
150. 10 Tekooo
150. 10 GrettGrett
150. 10 ILikeTrains
150. 10 Yoyofruits_
150. 10 Dino_Kuber
163. 9 Xauxage
163. 9 hotufos
163. 9 dollarstorecubes
163. 9 penguinhopper
163. 9 OllieCubing
163. 9 James Chang
163. 9 Topherlul
163. 9 ganiscool
163. 9 Cuber987
163. 9 jameschng
173. 8 a3533
173. 8 sporteisvogel
173. 8 [email protected]
173. 8 Francisco Moraes
173. 8 Loffy8
173. 8 SpeedyReedy
173. 8 ShortStuff
173. 8 user10086
173. 8 VGCubing
173. 8 rileymc
173. 8 Omkar1
173. 8 Hazwi
173. 8 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
173. 8 orangeicing
173. 8 ajw9668
173. 8 SkewbKid
189. 7 MCuber
189. 7 kumato
189. 7 eyeballboi
189. 7 toinou06cubing
189. 7 Shaun Mack
189. 7 tommyo11
189. 7 Anka
189. 7 bradyung
189. 7 Firestorming_1
189. 7 a_cuber04
189. 7 Wilfredlam0418
189. 7 MazeHew
189. 7 NONOGamer12
189. 7 c00bmaster
189. 7 nurhid.hisham
189. 7 fjwareh
189. 7 Aos1220221803
189. 7 Yeguk Kim
189. 7 Ethan1575
208. 6 Christopher Fandrich
208. 6 Hyperion
208. 6 Jacobo_Formigós
208. 6 kylez
208. 6 Auric Cui
208. 6 Lio2010
208. 6 wgisme
208. 6 Cooper Jones
216. 5 Rubika-37-021204
216. 5 [email protected]
216. 5 Ricardo Zapata
216. 5 Benjamin Bø
216. 5 SPEEEEED
216. 5 Cillian
216. 5 Aluminum
216. 5 jakesamarel
216. 5 Uwais
216. 5 Whale
216. 5 PiMaster314
216. 5 Cubing_Marmot
216. 5 2022duyn02
216. 5 switkreytyahhhh
216. 5 CubeLub3r
216. 5 GamingLachss
216. 5 fc3x3
216. 5 Bigcubesrule
216. 5 Johnathan Young


*3x3x3 Fewest moves* (185)

1. 516 Cale S
2. 445 any name you wish
3. 372 OriEy


Spoiler



4. 342 Kacper Jędrzejuk
5. 333 brad711
6. 315 arbivara
7. 306 Mike Hughey
8. 258 DynaXT
9. 242 remopihel
10. 239 TipsterTrickster 
11. 233 Meanjuice
12. 211 filmip
13. 204 João Vinicius
14. 201 alyzsnyzs
15. 198 Mrauo
16. 197 nigelthecuber
17. 188 Timona
18. 178 CB21
19. 173 EthanMCuber
20. 167 TheDubDubJr
21. 164 kbrune
22. 159 DUDECUBER
23. 154 jronge94
24. 148 xyzzy
25. 146 tsutt099
26. 142 Teh Keng Foo
27. 131 lumes2121
28. 129 davidr
29. 120 2022duyn02
30. 119 Luke Solves Cubes
31. 118 Imsoosm
32. 108 elimescube
32. 108 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
32. 108 carlosvilla9
32. 108 roymok1213
36. 103 Ryan Pilat
37. 96 BigBrainBoi989
38. 77 thecubingwizard
38. 77 Jakub26
40. 73 Ash Black
41. 66 Theo Leinad
41. 66 InlandEmpireCuber
41. 66 WizardCM
44. 65 trangium
45. 64 T1_M0
45. 64 ottozing
47. 63 Jacck
47. 63 baseballjello67
49. 62 theos
49. 62 Homeschool Cubing
49. 62 CT-6666
52. 59 V Achyuthan
52. 59 hyn
54. 58 Theodor Nordstrand
55. 57 rays
56. 56 the super cuber
56. 56 MartinN13
56. 56 BradenTheMagician
59. 53 Mark Boyanowski
59. 53 vedroboev
59. 53 CornerTwisted
59. 53 colourblind_cuber
59. 53 DetDuVil
64. 52 Benyó
64. 52 Jay Cubes
66. 51 NongQuocDuy
67. 49 Danny Morgan
68. 46 jaysammey777
69. 45 Sean Hartman
69. 45 ColorfulPockets
71. 44 abunickabhi
72. 43 ichcubegerne
72. 43 Sawyer
72. 43 rogo
75. 42 DGCubes
75. 42 arquillian
75. 42 AndyMok
78. 41 NmeCuber
79. 40 sigalig
79. 40 hotufos
81. 38 weatherman223
81. 38 Swagrid
81. 38 Jammy
81. 38 TDog
85. 37 mihnea3000
86. 36 Danielle Ang
87. 35 Aluminum
88. 34 Fred Lang
88. 34 WoowyBaby
88. 34 JackPfeifer
91. 33 G2013
91. 33 Zeke Mackay
91. 33 Kael Hitchcock
91. 33 Pedro Gil
95. 32 Dream Cubing
96. 30 OJ Cubing
96. 30 2018AMSB02
96. 30 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
99. 29 qaz
99. 29 Raymos Castillo
99. 29 great cuber
102. 28 SpeedCubeReview
103. 27 Shadowjockey
103. 27 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
105. 26 Liam Wadek
106. 25 Samuel Baird
106. 25 ponte_fast
108. 24 beabernardes
108. 24 tornadotypist
110. 23 DhruvA
110. 23 Algfish31
110. 23 Cillian
110. 23 zSquirreL
110. 23 max jensen
110. 23 InfinityCuber324
110. 23 sDLfj
117. 22 SimonK
117. 22 Vicenzo-1
119. 21 Glincons
120. 20 blairubik
120. 20 Smiles
120. 20 Tues
120. 20 Mateus Garcia Rodolfo
120. 20 Kalindu
125. 19 OriginalUsername
125. 19 MattP98
125. 19 DistanceRunner25
125. 19 LeviGibson
129. 18 Cuberstache
129. 18 V Achyuthan 2904
129. 18 OllieCubing
132. 17 RCTACameron
132. 17 thejerber44
132. 17 Trig0n
132. 17 Benjamin Warry
132. 17 Utkarsh Ashar
132. 17 mista
132. 17 Bigcubesrule
139. 16 devaka
139. 16 RyanSoh
139. 16 SpeedCubeLegend17
139. 16 CuberThomas
143. 15 JChambers13
143. 15 Cosmos
145. 14 Ianwubby
145. 14 tJardigradHe
145. 14 Rollercoasterben 
145. 14 TheReasonableCuber
145. 14 stanley chapel
145. 14 Algfish
145. 14 ganiscool
145. 14 d---
153. 13 Kit Clement
153. 13 dhafin
153. 13 NewoMinx
153. 13 quing
153. 13 rodrisan
153. 13 jeff1867
153. 13 Nevan J
153. 13 Gavsters_Cubing
161. 12 Helmer Ewert
161. 12 ImmolatedMarmoset
161. 12 Joe Archibald
161. 12 hebscody
161. 12 Der Der
161. 12 cuberswoop
161. 12 Isaiah Scott
161. 12 Wilfredlam0418
161. 12 Redicubeman
161. 12 AmyCubes
161. 12 CubeEnthusiast15
161. 12 Splenj
161. 12 switkreytyahhhh
161. 12 Huntsidermy Cubed
161. 12 A_Fast
161. 12 p.dranchuk
161. 12 Cooper Jones
178. 11 Ricco
178. 11 toinou06cubing
178. 11 oliverpallo
178. 11 Lookify cubef
178. 11 c00bmaster
178. 11 noel wahinya kiongo
178. 11 fjwareh
178. 11 nicb4491


*2-3-4 Relay* (652)

1. 3311 Luke Garrett
2. 3020 ichcubegerne
3. 2868 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 2541 BradenTheMagician
5. 2262 gruuby
6. 2153 TheReasonableCuber
7. 2067 Tues
8. 1901 agradess2
9. 1832 abunickabhi
10. 1773 Ash Black
11. 1706 darrensaito
12. 1428 Cubey_Tube
13. 1335 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14. 1334 Timona
15. 1255 WizardCM
16. 1244 Ryan Pilat
17. 1239 cuberkid10
18. 1146 Dream Cubing
19. 1119 Utkarsh Ashar
20. 1108 tommyo11
21. 1078 MCuber
22. 1070 tJardigradHe
23. 1056 lumes2121
24. 1032 sigalig
25. 1027 tsutt099
26. 1005 EvanWright1
27. 949 Fisko
28. 927 beabernardes
29. 905 Hayden Ng
30. 882 JacobLittleton
31. 867 DynaXT
32. 862 fun at the joy
33. 815 Heewon Seo
34. 811 InlandEmpireCuber
35. 799 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
36. 796 Chris Van Der Brink
37. 776 Poorcuber09
38. 764 Koen van Aller
39. 763 AndyMok
39. 763 ARSCubing
41. 757 Max C.
42. 756 Jrg
43. 733 Theo Goluboff
44. 724 Raymos Castillo
45. 721 DhruvA
46. 684 rdurette10
47. 674 Antto Pitkänen
48. 664 Dylan Swarts
49. 657 hyn
50. 654 Luke Solves Cubes
51. 645 Oliver Pällo
52. 630 Ontricus
53. 626 Hargun02
54. 624 Ricardo Zapata
55. 615 weatherman223
56. 609 Parke187
57. 599 Calumv 
58. 585 bbbbbbbowen
59. 578 Shadowjockey
60. 577 Loffy8
61. 573 YouCubing
62. 572 João Vinicius
63. 571 Abram Grimsley
64. 547 Benyó
65. 536 Shaun Mack
66. 528 Ianwubby
67. 522 abhijat
68. 513 Isaiah Scott
69. 508 any name you wish
70. 507 MichaelNielsen
71. 496 zSquirreL
71. 496 aznbn
73. 495 PCCuber
74. 490 KellanTheCubingCoder
75. 480 Parist P
76. 472 asiahyoo1997
77. 470 CB21
78. 454 remopihel
79. 450 CaptainCuber
80. 449 sqAree
81. 445 Valken
82. 444 Nitin Kumar 2018
83. 438 DUDECUBER
84. 437 One Wheel
85. 435 Nevan J
86. 397 SpeedyReedy
87. 395 Zeke Mackay
88. 392 AidenCubes
89. 385 InfinityCuber324
90. 383 turtwig
91. 382 d2polld
92. 377 Sawyer
93. 375 Calcube
94. 370 the super cuber
95. 369 Magma Cubing
96. 368 BrianJ
97. 362 Jammy
98. 352 Тібо【鑫小龙】
99. 351 Jacck
100. 349 juanixxds
101. 346 Jason Tzeng
102. 344 Hyperion
103. 340 Aleksandar Dukleski
104. 339 OriginalUsername
105. 337 Khairur Rachim
106. 333 Firestorming_1
107. 331 Christopher Fandrich
108. 328 Cooki348
109. 327 G2013
110. 325 Jakub26
110. 325 NongQuocDuy
112. 317 Caíque crispim
113. 316 TheDubDubJr
114. 312 qaz
115. 311 dycocubix
116. 310 stanley chapel
117. 309 Jacob Nokes
118. 308 White KB
119. 307 drpfisherman
120. 306 Greyson bananas
121. 304 eyeballboi
122. 302 Tekooo
123. 301 pizzacrust
123. 301 yoyoyobank3
125. 300 2022duyn02
126. 296 Mantas U
127. 293 cuberswoop
128. 286 Jge
129. 279 Josiah Blomker
130. 274 Brayden Gilland
130. 274 myoder
132. 272 edsch
133. 269 EDDDY
134. 267 vilkkuti25
134. 267 Triangles_are_cubers
134. 267 Li Xiang
137. 265 KarlJagiel
138. 264 Meanjuice
139. 263 oliverpallo
140. 262 wearephamily1719
141. 261 BradyLawrence
142. 259 Haribo
143. 250 Cubing Mania
144. 249 Peter Preston
145. 248 Keroma12
146. 247 Pixaler
147. 243 samuel roveran
148. 235 HawaiiLife745
149. 234 mihnea3000
150. 233 CubingWizard
151. 230 CT-6666
152. 227 Cubing_Paddy
153. 216 michaelxfy
153. 216 Danny Morgan
155. 214 ly_6
156. 213 thecubingwizard
157. 211 bennettstouder
158. 210 Magdamini
159. 209 MrKuba600
159. 209 Boris McCoy
161. 207 JackPfeifer
162. 206 SpeedCubeLegend17
163. 203 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
164. 202 DistanceRunner25
164. 202 CryptoConnor
166. 201 switkreytyahhhh
167. 200 kbrune
167. 200 alyzsnyzs
167. 200 ErezE
167. 200 Redicubeman
171. 199 Elf
172. 190 CodingCuber
172. 190 Sellerie11
174. 189 dollarstorecubes
174. 189 derk
176. 187 Lewis
177. 186 MaksymilianMisiak
178. 184 AnnaW
179. 183 Allagos
179. 183 Zamirul Faris
181. 182 thecubemaster23
181. 182 yijunleow
183. 180 FLS99
184. 179 lilwoaji
184. 179 Carter-Thomas
186. 178 Rollercoasterben 
187. 177 Mieeetek4
187. 177 nico_german_cuber
189. 175 NN29Cubes
189. 175 Ravman
191. 173 Fred Lang
192. 172 hebscody
192. 172 Bigcubesrule
192. 172 ponte_fast
195. 168 sporteisvogel
195. 168 BlueAcidball
195. 168 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
195. 168 KingWilwin16
199. 167 Marcus Siu
200. 162 Shirosuki
201. 161 dhafin
202. 160 Trexrush1
203. 159 MartinN13
203. 159 David ep
205. 157 toinou06cubing
205. 157 cubingintherain
207. 155 bluishshark
208. 152 CubableYT
208. 152 Jay Cubes
210. 149 GrettGrett
211. 148 Ayce
212. 145 JustGoodCuber
213. 144 epride17
213. 144 Cuber2s
215. 143 FishTalons
216. 142 Nitstar6174
217. 141 MattP98
218. 139 Hot potato
219. 138 2017LAMB06
219. 138 vedroboev
219. 138 GooseCuber
219. 138 Carter Bitz
223. 137 kahvipelle123
223. 137 Sub1Hour
223. 137 dylpickle123780
223. 137 HTS98
227. 135 TipsterTrickster 
227. 135 Mr_Man_I_Am
229. 133 MatsBergsten
229. 133 Sjviray
229. 133 V Achyuthan
229. 133 Vicenzo-1
233. 132 Rubika-37-021204
233. 132 Predther
235. 131 Kacper Paweł Dworak
235. 131 rileymc
237. 129 BMcCl1
237. 129 KamTheCuber
237. 129 Icecube77
237. 129 Dabmachine1
241. 128 AustinReed
241. 128 jihu1011
241. 128 theit07
241. 128 Garf
241. 128 ThomasBevan
241. 128 p.dranchuk
247. 127 Julio974
247. 127 Cody_Caston
249. 126 bh13
249. 126 Hazwi
251. 124 Brendyn Dunagan
252. 123 nigelthecuber
253. 121 Ich_73
253. 121 Quixoteace
255. 120 PratikKhannaSkewb
255. 120 John_NOTgood
257. 119 Bogdan
257. 119 kumato
257. 119 Homeschool Cubing
260. 117 That1Cuber
261. 116 Super_Cuber903
262. 114 NewoMinx
262. 114 CuberThomas
264. 113 JustinTimeCuber
264. 113 Ordway Persyn
264. 113 whatshisbucket
264. 113 Pedro Gil
268. 110 OrdinarySolver4048
269. 109 HNcubing
270. 105 CornerTwisted
271. 104 Greyson banana
272. 103 CubicOreo
273. 102 asacuber
273. 102 ganiscool
273. 102 2018KEAR02
276. 98 BradyCubes08
276. 98 Adam Chodyniecki
276. 98 fdskljgrie
279. 96 SirWaffle
279. 96 Jude_Stradtner
279. 96 AmyCubes_
282. 94 rlnninja44
282. 94 BigBrainBoi989
284. 93 Skuber
285. 92 leomannen
286. 91 Michael DeLaRosa
286. 91 Ethanawoll
286. 91 Maximilian2011
289. 90 Poketube6681
290. 89 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
291. 88 LittleLumos
291. 88 quing
291. 88 OwlC
294. 87 EmmaTheCapicorn
295. 84 FaTyl
296. 83 Xauxage
296. 83 Jaco Momberg 
296. 83 OriEy
296. 83 theFMCgod
300. 82 KingCanyon
300. 82 kflynn
302. 81 tavery343
302. 81 Yeguk Kim
304. 80 Ali161102
304. 80 Kael Hitchcock
306. 79 OJ Cubing
306. 79 SpiFunTastic
306. 79 padddi
306. 79 baseballjello67
310. 78 ELLE1000
311. 76 BalsaCuber
312. 75 ARandomCuber
313. 74 FlatMars
313. 74 Topherlul
313. 74 ARJCuber
316. 73 2018AMSB02
316. 73 parkertrager
316. 73 destin_shulfer
316. 73 Caleb Ashley
316. 73 Jack Law
316. 73 aricuber
316. 73 Daniel Partridge
316. 73 Topher_
324. 72 Charles Jerome
324. 72 PotatoCuber
324. 72 Micah Wingfield
324. 72 jtcubezyt
328. 71 AidanNoogie
328. 71 linus.sch
328. 71 Francisco Moraes
331. 70 AlexISCrazy
331. 70 Kar0
331. 70 Kyle Ho
334. 69 Clock_Enthusiast
334. 69 tobysthatsall
336. 68 TheEpicCuber
336. 68 Bill Domiano
336. 68 Uwais
336. 68 c00bmaster
340. 67 max jensen
340. 67 Puppet09
342. 66 Vector
343. 65 colegemuth
343. 65 JoXCuber
343. 65 Glyr
343. 65 Janster1909
347. 64 brad711
347. 64 JohnSax
349. 63 Ekisiga
349. 63 sband17
349. 63 NotMeCubes
352. 62 thatkid
352. 62 fc3x3
354. 61 pb_cuber
354. 61 Ianis Chele
354. 61 tentie
357. 59 FaLoL
357. 59 KSNCubed
357. 59 [email protected]
357. 59 JFCUBING
357. 59 Benjamin Bø
357. 59 user10086
357. 59 Kgr
364. 58 Cuber JH
365. 57 Midnight_Cuber
365. 57 Danielle Ang
367. 56 theos
367. 56 qT Tp
367. 56 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
367. 56 CubeEnthusiast15
367. 56 GLV
372. 55 hotufos
373. 54 Brady
373. 54 Aadil ali
373. 54 TheSlowCuber
373. 54 TheKaeden10
377. 53 Glincons
377. 53 CubingCraft2
377. 53 Heheheha
377. 53 megacubes
377. 53 yahia
382. 52 Pfannkuchener
382. 52 BigTriboli
384. 51 2019ECKE02
384. 51 Maxematician
384. 51 Yoyofruits
387. 50 PokeCubes
387. 50 Cillian
387. 50 James Chang
387. 50 Jorian Meeuse
391. 49 Pugalan Aravintan
391. 49 Huntsidermy Cubed
393. 48 SentsuiJack2403
393. 48 josephslane
393. 48 Llama.Cuber_
393. 48 Bashy
393. 48 Sjiraff
398. 47 Sean Hartman
398. 47 Yudo
398. 47 Tsukasa Sano
401. 46 Neb
401. 46 TheKravCuber
401. 46 spalmon
404. 45 Cubeology
404. 45 Thecubingcuber347
404. 45 Aerocuber
404. 45 Dr_Brain346
404. 45 Bld
409. 44 oliver sitja sichel
409. 44 JohnDaCuber
409. 44 mouses_ikae
412. 43 GenTheThief
412. 43 MasterIcePanda
412. 43 Ppcubing
412. 43 cubeth
416. 42 thomas.sch
416. 42 BlueJacket
416. 42 Gan11Cuber
416. 42 Haadynaushahi
416. 42 Cube for Thewan
416. 42 SkewbKid
422. 41 [email protected]
422. 41 Adweehun
422. 41 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
425. 40 Ianis the cuber
425. 40 dario1514
425. 40 YellowEnte
428. 39 ExultantCarn
428. 39 robotmania
428. 39 Running for cube
431. 38 owendonnelly
431. 38 Imsoosm
431. 38 Tom466
431. 38 DavidEdwards
431. 38 shaub1
431. 38 vezeneca
431. 38 jcuber213
431. 38 A_Fast
439. 37 tigermaxi
439. 37 Cuz Red
439. 37 DLXCubing
439. 37 m24816
439. 37 David Reid
439. 37 nonamed_duck
439. 37 ninjaravioli
439. 37 dominic_cater
447. 36 TheCubingAddict980
447. 36 Niclas Mach
447. 36 SomeRandomCuber1
447. 36 PotatoCuberYT
447. 36 PiKeeper
452. 35 Color Cuber
452. 35 RapsinSix
452. 35 Krökeldil
452. 35 edcuberrules8473
452. 35 Sphericality
452. 35 Astr4l
452. 35 Jlit
452. 35 spacepotat0
452. 35 Cosmic Cubes
461. 34 Multicubing
461. 34 Zhanasyl
461. 34 NmeCuber
464. 33 xyzzy
464. 33 cubing_addict
464. 33 FentheGoat
467. 32 SuperCrafter51
467. 32 Pyratechnics
467. 32 The_T01let
470. 31 Jami Viljanen
470. 31 Auric Cui
470. 31 cubenerd74
470. 31 Johnathan Young
470. 31 SmirkyCubes
475. 30 Daniel Exequiel
475. 30 Cooper Jones
477. 29 breadears
477. 29 Twisted Cubing
477. 29 SYUTEO
477. 29 RubieKubie1
477. 29 Mattecuber
482. 28 a3533
482. 28 dnguyen2204
482. 28 begiuli65
482. 28 Alpha cuber
482. 28 FishyIshy
482. 28 N4C0
482. 28 Beerwah
489. 27 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
489. 27 Swagrid
489. 27 inoske
489. 27 jakesamarel
493. 26 Ricco
493. 26 RubricCubric
493. 26 jeff1867
493. 26 CubeLub3r
497. 25 toastedcuber
497. 25 a_cuber04
497. 25 Meow_dasKatze
500. 24 50ph14
500. 24 Jam88
500. 24 Ulysse
500. 24 FeelTheBeat
500. 24 Jack_Slattery27
500. 24 Fmlet
506. 23 Comvat
506. 23 Swamp347
506. 23 Triple N Cubing
506. 23 SUCubing
506. 23 CuberCuShaw
506. 23 LilChedda
506. 23 NONOGamer12
506. 23 vi_
514. 22 revaldoah
514. 22 CFOP INC
514. 22 soggy_bred
514. 22 Paradox4
514. 22 Splenj
514. 22 Akshath
514. 22 EthanMCuber
521. 21 YaBoiKemp
521. 21 Kenzo
521. 21 Whale
521. 21 Aos1220221803
521. 21 roxanajohnson01
521. 21 tabberkev
527. 20 John Benwell
527. 20 The Cubing Fanatic
527. 20 MazeHew
527. 20 MaxwellCobb
527. 20 Henry13
527. 20 soccuber
527. 20 Enirolf
534. 19 Θperm
534. 19 DDDDavid
536. 18 SPEEEEED
536. 18 bobbybob
536. 18 yeen
536. 18 ajw9668
540. 17 MrLunarWolf
540. 17 SpeedCubing RDJ
540. 17 Caden Fisher
540. 17 calvinhart
540. 17 Cubing09
540. 17 WTFperm
540. 17 khachuli
540. 17 Daniel 3x3
548. 16 Aluminum
548. 16 Christopher Crnjak
548. 16 mipmopblorg
548. 16 stubblycuber
548. 16 fjwareh
548. 16 Cuber987
554. 15 JakeAK
554. 15 anderson_1231
554. 15 rubix guy
554. 15 Orr
554. 15 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
559. 14 RestroomLad57
559. 14 Mormi
559. 14 Gadiboyo
559. 14 justyy14
559. 14 equatoR_
564. 13 aerocube
564. 13 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
564. 13 DaTornadoKarateCuber
564. 13 Parth
564. 13 whyamistillnotsub20!!
564. 13 Aussie Saad
564. 13 Kalindu
564. 13 William Jay Segeurra
572. 12 ICuber_Official
572. 12 Noob's Cubes
572. 12 blu_k
572. 12 bradmk;wes
572. 12 sDLfj
572. 12 Joecab 2000
572. 12 rjt07
572. 12 Chirag123
580. 11 THE CUBER SQUARED
580. 11 Tyler Bennett
580. 11 Mrdoobery
580. 11 Gavsters_Cubing
580. 11 nicb4491
585. 10 Anka
585. 10 ForcefleeCubez
585. 10 Hubbabubba10100
585. 10 Kaycubes
585. 10 Krilov
585. 10 Lubot99
585. 10 YPerm
585. 10 smitty cubes
585. 10 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
585. 10 Iglesauce
585. 10 tornadotypist
596. 9 Mike Hughey
596. 9 Rainer F.
596. 9 Irotholoro
596. 9 FH1986
596. 9 kylez
596. 9 ILikeTrains
596. 9 V Perm
596. 9 Isabu
604. 8 John123
604. 8 Nash171
604. 8 Almondsattyqp
604. 8 WHACKITROX
604. 8 ShortStuff
604. 8 josephcuber
604. 8 Algfish
604. 8 NotyingCubes
604. 8 wgisme
604. 8 P.Love
614. 7 CubiBubi
614. 7 Cuber the trooper
614. 7 karma8724
614. 7 BlueDefender102
614. 7 GamingLachss
614. 7 I am gan for cubes
614. 7 Zacian1516
614. 7 Cubinginatree
614. 7 tuliphanos
623. 6 Foreright
623. 6 helloimcubedup
623. 6 lucazdoescubingstuff
623. 6 Futurechamp77
627. 5 0987654321
627. 5 BAnnaCubes12
627. 5 Timur Demirci
627. 5 Zae
627. 5 Chai003
627. 5 Ssiא
627. 5 wave_cuber
627. 5 rPlane331
627. 5 orangeicing
636. 4 FlorianEnduro #111
636. 4 Y cuber
636. 4 ChaseTheCuber12
636. 4 Gamerwhocubes
636. 4 Timo961
636. 4 cubekid2014
636. 4 cubED5799
643. 3 Caleb Rogers
643. 3 MCRocks323
643. 3 Panagiotis Christopoulos
643. 3 Smart_Cat19
643. 3 Zeke_beke
643. 3 Wilfredlam0418
643. 3 falsnn
643. 3 PiMaster314
643. 3 Thebluedragon65
643. 3 Berkman03


*2-3-4-5 Relay* (387)

1. 1856 ichcubegerne
2. 1615 Luke Garrett
3. 1234 gruuby


Spoiler



4. 1091 TheReasonableCuber
5. 1063 DGCubes
6. 1005 BradenTheMagician
7. 842 Ash Black
8. 819 Tues
9. 754 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10. 691 fun at the joy
11. 648 agradess2
12. 581 tommyo11
13. 568 sigalig
14. 537 Ryan Pilat
15. 535 WizardCM
16. 521 abunickabhi
16. 521 tJardigradHe
18. 518 Cubey_Tube
19. 505 Jrg
20. 501 beabernardes
21. 476 cuberkid10
22. 452 Dream Cubing
23. 444 Utkarsh Ashar
24. 430 lumes2121
25. 423 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26. 398 Hayden Ng
27. 390 Timona
28. 380 darrensaito
29. 379 Theo Goluboff
30. 368 DynaXT
31. 356 João Vinicius
32. 351 One Wheel
33. 347 AndyMok
34. 332 EvanWright1
35. 325 Hargun02
36. 323 Chris Van Der Brink
37. 320 Max C.
38. 317 Benyó
39. 316 abhijat
40. 307 Poorcuber09
41. 302 tsutt099
42. 300 JacobLittleton
43. 282 asiahyoo1997
44. 277 Parist P
45. 274 DhruvA
46. 267 Shadowjockey
47. 266 Raymos Castillo
48. 259 zSquirreL
49. 257 rdurette10
49. 257 CB21
51. 245 YouCubing
52. 242 Fisko
53. 231 Loffy8
54. 227 KellanTheCubingCoder
55. 223 Luke Solves Cubes
56. 218 Parke187
57. 201 juanixxds
58. 200 Ianwubby
58. 200 Magma Cubing
60. 197 OriginalUsername
61. 192 Dylan Swarts
62. 190 turtwig
62. 190 drpfisherman
64. 186 Keroma12
64. 186 any name you wish
66. 185 CaptainCuber
67. 179 Aleksandar Dukleski
67. 179 NongQuocDuy
69. 175 aznbn
70. 168 remopihel
71. 167 Firestorming_1
72. 166 Jammy
73. 162 Jacob Nokes
74. 161 dycocubix
75. 159 Jason Tzeng
76. 156 michaelxfy
77. 153 Jacck
78. 151 fdskljgrie
79. 150 G2013
80. 149 Isaiah Scott
80. 149 Calcube
82. 148 Calumv 
83. 144 ARSCubing
84. 142 kbrune
84. 142 Koen van Aller
86. 139 KarlJagiel
87. 138 thecubingwizard
88. 134 InlandEmpireCuber
89. 133 2022duyn02
90. 131 Valken
91. 128 switkreytyahhhh
92. 123 Rollercoasterben 
93. 114 Nitin Kumar 2018
94. 111 dylpickle123780
95. 110 sporteisvogel
95. 110 myoder
95. 110 Haribo
98. 109 the super cuber
99. 108 Allagos
99. 108 CT-6666
99. 108 Tekooo
102. 106 Antto Pitkänen
102. 106 dollarstorecubes
104. 105 EDDDY
105. 104 nico_german_cuber
106. 101 Sawyer
107. 100 Mantas U
107. 100 edsch
109. 97 MaksymilianMisiak
110. 95 Rubika-37-021204
111. 93 Heewon Seo
112. 91 TheDubDubJr
112. 91 AnnaW
114. 90 bbbbbbbowen
115. 88 ly_6
115. 88 rileymc
117. 86 Bogdan
117. 86 FLS99
119. 84 Elf
119. 84 kahvipelle123
119. 84 Hot potato
122. 82 whatshisbucket
123. 80 White KB
124. 77 jihu1011
124. 77 vilkkuti25
124. 77 Jge
127. 76 Lewis
127. 76 sqAree
127. 76 Cooki348
130. 75 Khairur Rachim
130. 75 BrianJ
130. 75 Abram Grimsley
133. 74 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
133. 74 Bigcubesrule
135. 73 BMcCl1
135. 73 DUDECUBER
135. 73 Christopher Fandrich
135. 73 HNcubing
139. 72 Brayden Gilland
139. 72 CubingWizard
141. 70 vedroboev
142. 68 Ricardo Zapata
142. 68 DistanceRunner25
142. 68 ThomasBevan
145. 65 2018AMSB02
146. 64 weatherman223
146. 64 Ethanawoll
146. 64 Carter-Thomas
149. 63 qaz
149. 63 Zeke Mackay
149. 63 Hyperion
149. 63 Meanjuice
153. 62 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
154. 61 Ontricus
154. 61 NewoMinx
154. 61 Nitstar6174
157. 60 BlueAcidball
157. 60 Mr_Man_I_Am
159. 59 MrKuba600
160. 58 Pixaler
160. 58 FlatMars
162. 57 Cuber2s
163. 56 Homeschool Cubing
164. 55 Kacper Paweł Dworak
165. 54 MichaelNielsen
165. 54 Josiah Blomker
165. 54 c00bmaster
165. 54 CuberThomas
169. 53 bh13
169. 53 AidenCubes
169. 53 Cubing Mania
169. 53 Quixoteace
173. 52 Ordway Persyn
173. 52 cuberswoop
173. 52 Pedro Gil
176. 51 Jaco Momberg 
176. 51 alyzsnyzs
178. 48 LittleLumos
179. 47 David ep
179. 47 FaTyl
179. 47 Predther
179. 47 EmmaTheCapicorn
179. 47 Carter Bitz
184. 46 SpeedCubeLegend17
185. 45 Cubing_Paddy
185. 45 Danny Morgan
187. 44 mihnea3000
187. 44 Aerocuber
189. 43 Jakub26
190. 42 Marcus Siu
191. 40 MatsBergsten
191. 40 HawaiiLife745
191. 40 GenTheThief
191. 40 NotMeCubes
191. 40 theFMCgod
196. 39 Sean Hartman
196. 39 AidanNoogie
196. 39 kumato
196. 39 Mieeetek4
196. 39 Peter Preston
196. 39 Kar0
196. 39 Ravman
203. 38 OJ Cubing
203. 38 Vicenzo-1
203. 38 Janster1909
203. 38 Jack Law
203. 38 jtcubezyt
203. 38 ponte_fast
209. 37 Julio974
209. 37 JoXCuber
209. 37 PratikKhannaSkewb
209. 37 Ayce
209. 37 ErezE
214. 36 tavery343
214. 36 BradyCubes08
214. 36 Garf
214. 36 Daniel Partridge
214. 36 Greyson bananas
219. 35 eyeballboi
219. 35 Brendyn Dunagan
219. 35 Skuber
222. 34 FaLoL
222. 34 brad711
222. 34 Pfannkuchener
225. 33 Auric Cui
225. 33 GLV
225. 33 GrettGrett
228. 32 epride17
228. 32 toinou06cubing
228. 32 wearephamily1719
228. 32 Adweehun
228. 32 Yeguk Kim
233. 31 John_NOTgood
233. 31 Krökeldil
233. 31 CornerTwisted
233. 31 KingWilwin16
233. 31 Vector
238. 30 theos
238. 30 CubicOreo
238. 30 qT Tp
238. 30 thomas.sch
242. 29 ARandomCuber
242. 29 Cubeology
242. 29 Dr_Brain346
242. 29 ganiscool
242. 29 derk
247. 28 leomannen
247. 28 d2polld
247. 28 PCCuber
247. 28 Ianis Chele
247. 28 CubeEnthusiast15
252. 27 DLXCubing
252. 27 Kael Hitchcock
252. 27 Tom466
252. 27 Yudo
256. 26 JFCUBING
256. 26 Sphericality
256. 26 Bashy
256. 26 dario1514
256. 26 HTS98
256. 26 InfinityCuber324
262. 25 2019ECKE02
262. 25 Benjamin Bø
262. 25 Cooper Jones
265. 24 JustinTimeCuber
265. 24 Sub1Hour
265. 24 Trexrush1
265. 24 Alpha cuber
265. 24 Shaun Mack
265. 24 Zamirul Faris
265. 24 Danielle Ang
265. 24 AmyCubes_
273. 23 SirWaffle
273. 23 RubricCubric
273. 23 BigTriboli
273. 23 BigBrainBoi989
273. 23 Huntsidermy Cubed
278. 22 xyzzy
278. 22 oliverpallo
278. 22 Brady
278. 22 Cillian
278. 22 James Chang
278. 22 cubeth
284. 21 [email protected]
284. 21 CodingCuber
284. 21 theit07
284. 21 Sellerie11
284. 21 baseballjello67
284. 21 Running for cube
284. 21 SkewbKid
291. 20 colegemuth
291. 20 OriEy
291. 20 linus.sch
291. 20 quing
291. 20 Glincons
291. 20 Caíque crispim
291. 20 Oliver Pällo
298. 19 thatkid
298. 19 tigermaxi
298. 19 FishTalons
298. 19 TheKravCuber
298. 19 David Reid
298. 19 OwlC
298. 19 megacubes
298. 19 Jude_Stradtner
306. 18 Ali161102
306. 18 hotufos
306. 18 destin_shulfer
306. 18 KamTheCuber
306. 18 MasterIcePanda
311. 17 Shirosuki
311. 17 Redicubeman
311. 17 Super_Cuber903
311. 17 yeen
311. 17 Bld
316. 16 MattP98
316. 16 begiuli65
316. 16 Kylegadj
316. 16 nigelthecuber
316. 16 max jensen
316. 16 Topher_
316. 16 mouses_ikae
316. 16 SmirkyCubes
316. 16 Beerwah
316. 16 NmeCuber
326. 15 Kit Clement
326. 15 Li Xiang
328. 14 breadears
328. 14 cubesolver7
328. 14 cubing_addict
328. 14 Meow_dasKatze
332. 13 Cuz Red
332. 13 bennettstouder
332. 13 revaldoah
332. 13 FishyIshy
332. 13 Swamp347
332. 13 Pugalan Aravintan
332. 13 Maximilian2011
332. 13 Daniel Exequiel
340. 12 pb_cuber
340. 12 Kenzo
340. 12 rlnninja44
340. 12 fjwareh
340. 12 nicb4491
340. 12 Fmlet
346. 10 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
346. 10 Θperm
346. 10 That1Cuber
346. 10 bluishshark
346. 10 Cuber987
351. 9 MrLunarWolf
351. 9 Orr
351. 9 NONOGamer12
351. 9 Aos1220221803
351. 9 robotmania
351. 9 Cube for Thewan
357. 8 dnguyen2204
357. 8 KingCanyon
357. 8 MaxwellCobb
357. 8 Amparatoro
357. 8 SYUTEO
362. 7 JustGoodCuber
362. 7 tabberkev
364. 6 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
364. 6 equatoR_
366. 5 Multicubing
366. 5 THE CUBER SQUARED
366. 5 Rainer F.
366. 5 Gadiboyo
366. 5 Timur Demirci
366. 5 Krilov
366. 5 Lubot99
366. 5 nonamed_duck
366. 5 wgisme
366. 5 P.Love
376. 4 Anka
376. 4 Almondsattyqp
376. 4 ForcefleeCubez
376. 4 WHACKITROX
376. 4 ShortStuff
376. 4 user10086
376. 4 Algfish
376. 4 helloimcubedup
376. 4 cubekid2014
376. 4 sDLfj
376. 4 Iglesauce
376. 4 cubED5799


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay* (193)

1. 1018 ichcubegerne
2. 557 gruuby
3. 538 TheReasonableCuber


Spoiler



4. 387 DGCubes
5. 354 Jrg
6. 309 sigalig
7. 300 tommyo11
8. 255 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9. 249 cuberkid10
10. 235 One Wheel
11. 233 beabernardes
12. 198 Luke Garrett
13. 195 Benyó
14. 186 fun at the joy
15. 178 Cubey_Tube
16. 175 CB21
17. 165 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18. 142 WizardCM
19. 141 Ryan Pilat
20. 138 Ash Black
21. 132 abhijat
22. 129 YouCubing
23. 124 Hargun02
24. 123 tJardigradHe
24. 123 JacobLittleton
26. 119 Tues
27. 117 Keroma12
28. 105 Dream Cubing
29. 104 João Vinicius
30. 102 agradess2
31. 101 Shadowjockey
32. 100 Firestorming_1
33. 98 drpfisherman
34. 96 Jammy
35. 92 Raymos Castillo
36. 91 tsutt099
37. 88 Aleksandar Dukleski
38. 84 BradenTheMagician
39. 83 Poorcuber09
40. 82 lumes2121
41. 79 Ianwubby
42. 73 CaptainCuber
42. 73 zSquirreL
44. 72 thecubingwizard
45. 70 rdurette10
46. 69 sporteisvogel
46. 69 DistanceRunner25
48. 66 Jacob Nokes
49. 65 Rubika-37-021204
49. 65 Magma Cubing
49. 65 KarlJagiel
52. 60 michaelxfy
53. 58 abunickabhi
54. 54 Loffy8
55. 53 kbrune
55. 53 dylpickle123780
57. 49 OriginalUsername
58. 48 EDDDY
59. 47 myoder
59. 47 CT-6666
61. 46 jihu1011
62. 45 vilkkuti25
63. 43 whatshisbucket
63. 43 dycocubix
65. 42 AnnaW
65. 42 Luke Solves Cubes
65. 42 c00bmaster
68. 41 Theo Goluboff
69. 39 darrensaito
70. 38 Hot potato
70. 38 Bigcubesrule
72. 36 turtwig
72. 36 Zeke Mackay
74. 35 AndyMok
74. 35 Antto Pitkänen
76. 34 Jacck
76. 34 2018AMSB02
76. 34 DynaXT
79. 33 White KB
79. 33 Chris Van Der Brink
81. 32 Lewis
82. 31 Ethanawoll
82. 31 juanixxds
84. 27 TheDubDubJr
84. 27 thomas.sch
84. 27 Kacper Paweł Dworak
84. 27 Vicenzo-1
88. 26 FLS99
89. 25 Ordway Persyn
89. 25 any name you wish
89. 25 Kael Hitchcock
89. 25 Beerwah
93. 24 Rollercoasterben 
93. 24 Koen van Aller
95. 23 asiahyoo1997
95. 23 HawaiiLife745
97. 21 Sean Hartman
97. 21 theos
97. 21 DhruvA
97. 21 Cooki348
97. 21 jtcubezyt
102. 20 the super cuber
102. 20 dollarstorecubes
102. 20 Krökeldil
102. 20 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
102. 20 Nitin Kumar 2018
102. 20 ponte_fast
108. 19 Valken
108. 19 mihnea3000
108. 19 Marcus Siu
108. 19 BradyCubes08
108. 19 MaksymilianMisiak
108. 19 Hyperion
108. 19 Benjamin Bø
108. 19 Calcube
116. 18 Pfannkuchener
117. 17 Hayden Ng
117. 17 GLV
117. 17 WTFperm
120. 16 xyzzy
120. 16 David ep
120. 16 Calumv 
120. 16 linus.sch
120. 16 David Reid
120. 16 Glincons
126. 15 MatsBergsten
126. 15 colegemuth
126. 15 Sub1Hour
126. 15 remopihel
126. 15 Sphericality
126. 15 EmmaTheCapicorn
126. 15 Garf
126. 15 Yudo
134. 14 Liam Wadek
134. 14 OriEy
134. 14 quing
134. 14 Homeschool Cubing
134. 14 BigTriboli
134. 14 Jge
134. 14 CubingWizard
141. 13 ARandomCuber
141. 13 Dylan Swarts
141. 13 Brayden Gilland
141. 13 Ricardo Zapata
141. 13 EvanWright1
141. 13 Pedro Gil
141. 13 rileymc
148. 12 SirWaffle
148. 12 InlandEmpireCuber
148. 12 alyzsnyzs
148. 12 HTS98
148. 12 BigBrainBoi989
148. 12 AmyCubes_
148. 12 SkewbKid
155. 11 thatkid
155. 11 bh13
155. 11 Pixaler
155. 11 LittleLumos
155. 11 CornerTwisted
160. 10 epride17
160. 10 brad711
160. 10 GenTheThief
160. 10 vedroboev
160. 10 pizzacrust
160. 10 Fisko
160. 10 dario1514
160. 10 Nitstar6174
160. 10 aznbn
169. 9 sqAree
169. 9 Cuber2s
169. 9 OwlC
169. 9 Cubing_Paddy
173. 8 Bogdan
173. 8 Li Xiang
173. 8 Sawyer
176. 7 kumato
176. 7 Ali161102
176. 7 Ayce
176. 7 PCCuber
176. 7 mouses_ikae
176. 7 equatoR_
182. 6 d2polld
182. 6 Krilov
182. 6 fjwareh
182. 6 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
182. 6 Huntsidermy Cubed
187. 5 dnguyen2204
187. 5 hotufos
187. 5 KellanTheCubingCoder
187. 5 max jensen
187. 5 CubeEnthusiast15
187. 5 Meanjuice
187. 5 Cubing Mania


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay* (174)

1. 908 ichcubegerne
2. 487 TheReasonableCuber
3. 395 Jrg


Spoiler



4. 312 gruuby
5. 286 sigalig
6. 284 DGCubes
7. 234 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8. 220 One Wheel
9. 191 beabernardes
10. 184 Benyó
11. 178 CB21
12. 175 agradess2
13. 151 Tues
14. 133 Keroma12
15. 124 YouCubing
16. 117 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17. 110 WizardCM
18. 109 BradenTheMagician
19. 105 Ryan Pilat
20. 99 Firestorming_1
21. 93 Ash Black
22. 84 Dream Cubing
22. 84 drpfisherman
22. 84 JacobLittleton
25. 83 Shadowjockey
26. 79 Raymos Castillo
27. 76 Cubey_Tube
28. 75 fun at the joy
28. 75 Rubika-37-021204
30. 73 xyzzy
30. 73 João Vinicius
32. 72 sporteisvogel
33. 69 lumes2121
34. 66 Hayden Ng
35. 63 Zeke Mackay
35. 63 tsutt099
37. 59 tJardigradHe
38. 58 Luke Garrett
38. 58 Poorcuber09
38. 58 Mantas U
41. 57 cuberkid10
41. 57 Jammy
43. 55 DhruvA
44. 54 Aleksandar Dukleski
45. 53 TipsterTrickster 
46. 51 Ianwubby
46. 51 dylpickle123780
48. 49 kbrune
48. 49 zSquirreL
48. 49 KarlJagiel
51. 47 michaelxfy
52. 44 jihu1011
52. 44 abunickabhi
52. 44 c00bmaster
55. 41 GenTheThief
56. 40 Antto Pitkänen
56. 40 Theo Goluboff
58. 38 EDDDY
58. 38 thecubingwizard
58. 38 Dylan Swarts
58. 38 thomas.sch
58. 38 switkreytyahhhh
58. 38 Bigcubesrule
64. 36 Jacob Nokes
65. 35 Hot potato
66. 34 HawaiiLife745
66. 34 dycocubix
66. 34 myoder
69. 33 Hargun02
70. 32 White KB
70. 32 Koen van Aller
70. 32 EvanWright1
73. 31 Lewis
73. 31 MaksymilianMisiak
75. 30 Ordway Persyn
76. 29 rdurette10
76. 29 Magma Cubing
78. 28 DistanceRunner25
78. 28 alyzsnyzs
78. 28 Garf
81. 27 TheDubDubJr
81. 27 MattP98
83. 26 vilkkuti25
83. 26 OriginalUsername
83. 26 Luke Solves Cubes
86. 25 Ayce
86. 25 Li Xiang
86. 25 Loffy8
89. 24 Ricardo Zapata
89. 24 Vicenzo-1
89. 24 Beerwah
92. 23 AndyMok
92. 23 Rollercoasterben 
92. 23 Calumv 
92. 23 pizzacrust
92. 23 Ethanawoll
92. 23 KingWilwin16
98. 22 Kael Hitchcock
99. 21 Pfannkuchener
99. 21 AnnaW
99. 21 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
99. 21 GLV
103. 20 Valken
103. 20 Cooki348
103. 20 FLS99
106. 19 theos
106. 19 CaptainCuber
106. 19 dollarstorecubes
109. 18 Marcus Siu
109. 18 darrensaito
111. 17 asiahyoo1997
111. 17 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
113. 16 Sean Hartman
113. 16 mihnea3000
113. 16 OriEy
113. 16 Shaun Mack
113. 16 David Reid
118. 15 CT-6666
118. 15 rileymc
120. 14 Jacck
120. 14 ARandomCuber
120. 14 BigTriboli
120. 14 OwlC
120. 14 ponte_fast
125. 13 remopihel
125. 13 Kacper Paweł Dworak
125. 13 2019ECKE02
125. 13 Sawyer
125. 13 BigBrainBoi989
125. 13 Nickita
131. 12 Sub1Hour
131. 12 quing
131. 12 any name you wish
131. 12 EmmaTheCapicorn
131. 12 Nitin Kumar 2018
131. 12 tentie
131. 12 CubingWizard
131. 12 SkewbKid
139. 11 turtwig
139. 11 Ali161102
139. 11 RifleCat
139. 11 Julio974
139. 11 2018AMSB02
139. 11 Liam Wadek
139. 11 linus.sch
139. 11 cuberswoop
139. 11 Shirosuki
139. 11 Yudo
149. 10 Pixaler
149. 10 Benjamin Bø
151. 9 InlandEmpireCuber
151. 9 Homeschool Cubing
151. 9 edsch
151. 9 dario1514
151. 9 Nitstar6174
156. 8 brad711
156. 8 Swamp347
158. 7 hotufos
158. 7 Maximilian2011
158. 7 calvinhart
158. 7 fjwareh
158. 7 equatoR_
163. 6 kumato
163. 6 Thom S.
163. 6 Cuz Red
163. 6 Hyperion
163. 6 CornerTwisted
163. 6 jakesamarel
163. 6 Krilov
163. 6 max jensen
163. 6 Algfish
163. 6 Meanjuice
163. 6 Cube for Thewan
163. 6 Dino_Kuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Tuesday at 3:03 AM)

*Clock* (485)

1. 3830 MartinN13
2. 3750 Luke Garrett
3. 3627 VectorCubes


Spoiler



4. 2906 BradenTheMagician
5. 2824 Oliver Pällo
6. 2710 JChambers13
7. 2599 tsutt099
8. 2591 Clock_Enthusiast
9. 2477 Brendyn Dunagan
10. 2407 Ryan Pilat
11. 2363 Tues
12. 2314 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13. 2270 Parke187
14. 2260 gruuby
15. 2192 Christopher Fandrich
16. 2114 Liam Wadek
17. 2089 Li Xiang
18. 2015 ichcubegerne
19. 2008 Charles Jerome
20. 1968 Chris Van Der Brink
21. 1933 Jakub D
22. 1900 sqAree
23. 1755 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
24. 1736 Zeke Mackay
25. 1715 Ash Black
26. 1687 DGCubes
27. 1616 NewoMinx
28. 1594 2019ECKE02
29. 1582 DesertWolf
30. 1527 alyzsnyzs
31. 1484 Shaun Mack
32. 1479 Jules Graham
33. 1469 50ph14
34. 1465 InfinityCuber324
35. 1415 Theo Goluboff
36. 1399 MCuber
37. 1391 vishwasankarcubing
38. 1329 AndyMok
39. 1297 edsch
40. 1293 weatherman223
41. 1291 lumes2121
42. 1189 zSquirreL
43. 1188 DynaXT
44. 1185 Jammy
45. 1133 lilwoaji
46. 1114 2018KEAR02
47. 1105 Jude_Stradtner
48. 1104 Panagiotis Christopoulos
49. 1066 YouCubing
50. 1050 Carter Cubes
51. 1030 N4C0
52. 1019 TipsterTrickster 
53. 1007 arquillian
54. 971 drpfisherman
54. 971 Fisko
56. 967 darrensaito
57. 966 cuberkid10
57. 966 Carter-Thomas
59. 957 Shadowjockey
60. 950 carlosvilla9
61. 940 tommyo11
62. 927 BrianJ
63. 926 2017LAMB06
64. 897 InlandEmpireCuber
65. 890 sigalig
66. 889 bluishshark
67. 828 SpeedCubeLegend17
68. 827 Jacck
68. 827 parkertrager
70. 806 WizardCM
71. 802 Mattia Pasquini
72. 801 qaz
73. 788 Cubey_Tube
74. 782 Antto Pitkänen
75. 749 Jason Tzeng
76. 730 Raymos Castillo
77. 723 Hayden Ng
78. 705 rdurette10
78. 705 Nong Quoc Khanh
80. 680 oliverpallo
81. 671 KellanTheCubingCoder
82. 662 Sean Hartman
83. 660 Ayce
84. 656 Danny Morgan
85. 651 midnightcuberx
86. 634 MichaelNielsen
87. 633 Jakub26
88. 632 TheReasonableCuber
89. 631 Bashy
90. 626 floqualmie
91. 613 freshcuber.de
92. 611 MattP98
93. 609 Ricardo Zapata
94. 597 Poorcuber09
95. 592 wearephamily1719
96. 587 CornerTwisted
97. 585 Luke Solves Cubes
98. 582 Boris McCoy
99. 581 Benjamin Warry
100. 573 remopihel
101. 569 sporteisvogel
102. 561 TheDubDubJr
103. 553 tJardigradHe
104. 551 JackPfeifer
105. 530 OriginalUsername
106. 514 mariotdias
107. 493 ErezE
108. 491 AmyCubes_
109. 488 yoyoyobank3
110. 483 abunickabhi
111. 479 EvanWright1
112. 476 BlueJacket
113. 462 Parist P
114. 459 Fred Lang
114. 459 Magdamini
116. 455 KrokosB
116. 455 CubeLub3r
118. 454 MrKuba600
119. 448 João Vinicius
120. 437 mihnea3000
121. 428 Max C.
122. 426 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
123. 425 ARSCubing
124. 424 any name you wish
125. 416 Quixoteace
126. 409 Magma Cubing
127. 402 cubingintherain
128. 399 Camerone Chin
129. 398 Greyson bananas
130. 395 asiahyoo1997
130. 395 JacobLittleton
132. 394 Ty Y.
133. 389 Redicubeman
134. 379 Daniel Partridge
135. 377 ARandomCuber
136. 374 michaelxfy
137. 369 Tonester
138. 365 SpeedyReedy
139. 358 Hot potato
140. 357 Sub1Hour
141. 355 rlnninja44
142. 345 Benyó
143. 344 Calcube
144. 339 Kyle Ho
145. 338 David ep
146. 336 DLXCubing
146. 336 Adweehun
148. 320 White KB
149. 313 Cody_Caston
149. 313 roymok1213
151. 312 Jacob Nokes
152. 309 Poketube6681
153. 305 Harsha Paladugu
154. 301 AngeGabriel
155. 298 CB21
156. 296 Mike Hughey
156. 296 Cubing Simplified
158. 295 Homeschool Cubing
159. 289 FishTalons
160. 287 dycocubix
160. 287 TommyC
162. 282 the super cuber
163. 280 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
164. 276 dollarstorecubes
165. 263 HarrisonM
166. 261 Adam Chodyniecki
167. 260 Triangles_are_cubers
168. 257 aarush vasanadu
169. 250 AidanNoogie
170. 247 PortugeeJoe
171. 239 fdh dnfed the solve
172. 234 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
173. 229 cuberswoop
174. 227 kflynn
175. 224 nurhid.hisham
176. 221 That1Cuber
177. 219 beabernardes
178. 216 Peter Preston
179. 215 William Austin
180. 214 KingCanyon
181. 213 BradyCubes08
181. 213 Cubing_Paddy
183. 208 2018AMSB02
184. 207 Rollercoasterben 
185. 204 elimescube
185. 204 Kacper Paweł Dworak
187. 200 fun at the joy
188. 193 Ethanawoll
189. 190 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
190. 188 Nihahhat
190. 188 KarlJagiel
192. 183 Greyson banana
192. 183 CubingWizard
194. 175 Heewon Seo
195. 168 jaysammey777
196. 167 Alpha cuber
197. 166 Alison Meador
198. 165 Caíque crispim
199. 162 2018KUCZ01
200. 161 theFMCgod
201. 160 Jervis38
202. 159 Тібо【鑫小龙】
203. 158 Cubeology
203. 158 derk
205. 151 GrettGrett
206. 148 Glincons
207. 147 Marcus Siu
208. 146 DistanceRunner25
209. 142 EDDDY
209. 142 TDog
211. 141 yijunleow
212. 140 Elijah Rain Phelps
213. 136 Bigcubesrule
214. 131 equatoR_
214. 131 ThomasBevan
216. 128 quing
216. 128 Henry13
218. 127 pizzacrust
218. 127 destin_shulfer
220. 126 Dream Cubing
220. 126 Yoyofruits_
222. 124 SebastianCarrillo
223. 123 Twisted Cubing
224. 121 Hyperion
225. 120 Vicenzo-1
226. 119 qatumciuzacqul
227. 117 Yunhooooo
228. 113 cubingmom2
228. 113 Bill Domiano
230. 111 Keenan Johnson
230. 111 Isaiah Scott
232. 110 MLGCubez
232. 110 OriEy
234. 109 epride17
234. 109 vilkkuti25
236. 108 Koen van Aller
237. 107 Glyr
237. 107 JustGoodCuber
239. 106 Cale S
239. 106 Halqrius
239. 106 Carter Bitz
242. 102 Color Cuber
242. 102 Lubot99
244. 100 Sphericality
244. 100 Kael Hitchcock
246. 98 Kymlikespotatoes12105
246. 98 Heath Flick
248. 96 Caleb Ashley
249. 93 Firestorming_1
249. 93 BigTriboli
251. 92 xyzzy
251. 92 Caden Fisher
253. 91 brad711
253. 91 Aerocuber
255. 88 OJ Cubing
256. 87 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
256. 87 GT8590
258. 86 Joe Archibald
258. 86 FLS99
258. 86 Jack Law
261. 85 sean_ot
261. 85 ChaseTheCuber12
263. 84 Francisco Moraes
263. 84 Arnavol
265. 83 Abram Grimsley
266. 82 sband17
267. 81 Foreright
267. 81 ProStar
269. 80 d2polld
269. 80 CJ York
269. 80 fc3x3
272. 79 DhruvA
272. 79 thomas.sch
274. 77 Stxrkzy
274. 77 jack_bellom07
276. 76 vedroboev
277. 73 Loffy8
278. 72 Dylan Swarts
279. 70 Travelingyoyokid
279. 70 padddi
281. 69 Danielle Ang
282. 68 Mageminx
282. 68 AydenNguyen
284. 67 NoahCubing
285. 66 MatsBergsten
285. 66 Sjiraff
287. 65 G2013
287. 65 Mormi
287. 65 hankthetank
290. 64 Gregsimo84
291. 63 bh13
291. 63 leomannen
291. 63 Heheheha
291. 63 mystetcuningas
295. 62 Cooper Jones
296. 61 Skuber
297. 60 Lewis
297. 60 buzzteam4
299. 59 abhijat
299. 59 stanley chapel
301. 58 Chris Choi
301. 58 Ich_73
303. 57 Kar0
304. 56 Tx789
304. 56 feli.cubes
306. 55 Maxematician
306. 55 roxanajohnson01
306. 55 CuberThomas
309. 53 MaksymilianMisiak
310. 52 GooseCuber
310. 52 orangeicing
312. 51 theos
313. 50 Shirosuki
313. 50 PenaltyCubing
315. 49 PokeCubes
316. 48 HawaiiLife745
317. 46 Kit Clement
318. 45 Wilhelm
318. 45 Rafaello
320. 44 KSNCubed
320. 44 TheKravCuber
322. 43 Ricco
322. 43 YellowEnte
322. 43 CasperHegt
325. 42 2020LONG05
326. 41 CubicOreo
326. 41 hotufos
326. 41 treyg0606
326. 41 NN29Cubes
326. 41 Tyler Bennett
326. 41 Eli Apperson
332. 40 The Cubing Fanatic
333. 39 whatshisbucket
333. 39 Llama.Cuber_
333. 39 Eli Satterfield
333. 39 GeographicalCuber
337. 38 linus.sch
337. 38 Niclas Mach
337. 38 NetherCubing
337. 38 Alex Tosting
337. 38 Johnathan Young
342. 37 Destin.S
342. 37 Pugalan Aravintan
342. 37 JAcubes
342. 37 Chai003
342. 37 Kalindu
342. 37 charlh_bld
342. 37 rjt07
349. 36 Trexrush1
349. 36 taco_schell
349. 36 cubing_addict
349. 36 cometcubes
353. 35 eyeballboi
353. 35 Rubika-37-021204
355. 34 Ordway Persyn
355. 34 RyuKagamine
355. 34 PratikKhannaSkewb
355. 34 Jge
355. 34 Meanjuice
355. 34 dominic_cater
361. 33 Julio974
361. 33 Neb
361. 33 Volcaniccubing
361. 33 NONOGamer12
365. 32 FaLoL
365. 32 CubableYT
365. 32 Cuber2s
365. 32 Martwin
365. 32 JohnDaCuber
365. 32 EthanMCuber
371. 31 AustinReed
371. 31 Jami Viljanen
371. 31 Der Der
374. 30 John_NOTgood
375. 29 KamTheCuber
375. 29 RyFi
377. 28 Ghost Cuber 
377. 28 Theopryminxking
377. 28 Whale
380. 27 SmirkyCubes
381. 26 Arnau Tous
382. 25 filmip
382. 25 Janster1909
382. 25 rubiksman0
382. 25 c00bmaster
386. 24 arbivara
386. 24 oliver sitja sichel
388. 23 Maximilian2011
389. 22 Natanael
389. 22 Ianis Chele
389. 22 shaqaroni
389. 22 megacubes
393. 21 FlatMars
393. 21 theit07
393. 21 JJtheCuber
393. 21 Orr
393. 21 Tom466
398. 20 Yoyofruits
398. 20 kirklilly
398. 20 M2 Cubing
398. 20 Meow_dasKatze
402. 19 logofetesulo1
402. 19 Akshath
402. 19 cubeth
405. 18 tigermaxi
405. 18 hebscody
405. 18 nigelthecuber
405. 18 Mister.EliotB
405. 18 BigBrainBoi989
410. 17 MrLunarWolf
410. 17 Legomanz
410. 17 Jay Cubes
410. 17 MaxwellCobb
410. 17 CubingCraft2
410. 17 PiMaster314
410. 17 Huntsidermy Cubed
417. 16 topppits
417. 16 Theodor Nordstrand
417. 16 Enirolf
420. 15 One Wheel
420. 15 Alexmatt1014
420. 15 Thebluedragon65
420. 15 Nitin Kumar 2018
420. 15 jameschng
425. 14 Aadil ali
426. 13 SUCubing
426. 13 brodawg
426. 13 Cuber JH
426. 13 Icuber17
426. 13 Cuber987
426. 13 Cosmic Cubes
432. 12 David Reid
432. 12 Sellerie11
432. 12 Dnfclocker
432. 12 Krilov
432. 12 ninjaravioli
432. 12 P.Love
432. 12 A_Fast
432. 12 ajw9668
432. 12 SkewbKid
441. 11 Michael DeLaRosa
441. 11 [email protected]
441. 11 LilChedda
444. 10 BMcCl1
444. 10 dylpickle123780
444. 10 Paradox4
444. 10 Beckham
444. 10 RubricCubric
444. 10 Elisa Rippe
444. 10 dario1514
444. 10 thefootballplayer
444. 10 Joslyn Lilly
453. 9 kirbzcitkatz
453. 9 Sawyer
453. 9 cuberer
453. 9 KlotskiGold
453. 9 Bld
458. 8 THE CUBER SQUARED
458. 8 Mr Cuber
458. 8 Mytprodude
458. 8 toastedcuber
458. 8 baseballjello67
458. 8 KingTriden
458. 8 V Perm
465. 7 begiuli65
465. 7 Elisa
465. 7 CryptoConnor
465. 7 lucyd266
465. 7 user10086
465. 7 Kattimau
465. 7 tentie
465. 7 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
473. 6 ICuber_Official
473. 6 Wilfredlam0418
473. 6 liamcubes10
476. 5 Pfannkuchener
476. 5 EmmaTheCapicorn
476. 5 Dr_Brain346
476. 5 Timur Demirci
480. 4 kbrune
480. 4 Pedro Gil
480. 4 max jensen
483. 3 49shadows
483. 3 SmallTownCuber
483. 3 BaseballSlashWrestler


*Megaminx* (456)

1. 2811 Luke Garrett
2. 2184 ichcubegerne
3. 2061 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4. 2016 BradenTheMagician
5. 2005 Kacper Jędrzejuk
6. 1960 Heewon Seo
7. 1777 Fred Lang
8. 1641 gruuby
9. 1619 NewoMinx
10. 1569 Ryan Pilat
11. 1524 Tues
12. 1508 agradess2
13. 1379 WizardCM
14. 1250 DGCubes
15. 1197 Jammy
16. 1125 MCuber
17. 1118 TheReasonableCuber
18. 1084 Theo Goluboff
19. 1060 darrensaito
20. 1059 G2013
21. 968 Ash Black
22. 953 beabernardes
23. 916 carlosvilla9
24. 893 DhruvA
25. 873 MrKuba600
26. 838 tommyo11
27. 815 DynaXT
28. 797 KrokosB
29. 796 tsutt099
30. 777 AidanNoogie
31. 775 Timona
32. 734 One Wheel
33. 724 YouCubing
34. 710 Hargun02
35. 679 Shadowjockey
36. 651 Loffy8
36. 651 c00bmaster
38. 641 Poorcuber09
39. 635 Jacck
40. 626 FaLoL
40. 626 sigalig
42. 621 MaksymilianMisiak
43. 611 AndyMok
44. 566 Dream Cubing
45. 562 Liam Wadek
46. 560 d2polld
47. 516 arquillian
48. 500 Koen van Aller
49. 499 alyzsnyzs
50. 491 João Vinicius
51. 474 mariotdias
52. 462 Dylan Swarts
53. 461 sporteisvogel
54. 444 50ph14
54. 444 Luke Solves Cubes
56. 433 cuberkid10
57. 432 KarlJagiel
58. 429 abhijat
58. 429 Raymos Castillo
60. 427 nigelthecuber
61. 426 OriginalUsername
62. 421 Fisko
63. 409 tJardigradHe
64. 401 Ricardo Zapata
65. 397 Benyó
66. 394 weatherman223
67. 392 CB21
68. 390 Cubey_Tube
69. 388 2018KEAR02
70. 385 Legomanz
71. 378 stanley chapel
72. 368 Jrg
73. 367 rdurette10
74. 364 leomannen
75. 356 floqualmie
76. 348 Jacob Nokes
77. 346 FishTalons
77. 346 Triangles_are_cubers
79. 343 Magma Cubing
80. 341 abunickabhi
81. 338 BrianJ
82. 328 Khairur Rachim
83. 322 JacobLittleton
84. 321 Antto Pitkänen
85. 307 2019ECKE02
86. 305 remopihel
87. 293 GenTheThief
88. 284 The Cubing Fanatic
89. 283 Sean Hartman
90. 282 Boris McCoy
91. 279 lumes2121
92. 272 TheDubDubJr
93. 268 NicsMunari
94. 265 Max C.
95. 263 freshcuber.de
96. 262 Brendyn Dunagan
96. 262 any name you wish
96. 262 fdskljgrie
99. 259 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
100. 251 Keroma12
101. 244 Isaiah Scott
102. 241 Sub1Hour
103. 240 Charles Jerome
103. 240 cubeth
105. 236 yijunleow
106. 234 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
107. 232 michaelxfy
108. 229 parkertrager
109. 227 CubicOreo
110. 224 MichaelNielsen
110. 224 Shaun Mack
110. 224 switkreytyahhhh
113. 220 quing
114. 217 zSquirreL
115. 215 Zeke Mackay
116. 214 EvanWright1
117. 212 Aleksandar Dukleski
118. 210 Calcube
119. 209 asiahyoo1997
119. 209 Clock_Enthusiast
121. 208 Anthony Tindal
122. 206 epride17
122. 206 dycocubix
124. 200 Parke187
124. 200 Rubika-37-021204
124. 200 hyn
127. 199 EDDDY
128. 198 bh13
129. 197 Cooki348
129. 197 DistanceRunner25
131. 196 KingCanyon
132. 194 Magdamini
133. 192 Li Xiang
133. 192 Parist P
135. 190 Meow_dasKatze
136. 189 Elf
137. 184 whatshisbucket
138. 177 midnightcuberx
139. 174 Mike Hughey
140. 167 thomas.sch
140. 167 CubingWizard
142. 166 JackPfeifer
142. 166 Eli Apperson
144. 165 Trexrush1
145. 163 ponte_fast
146. 158 Utkarsh Ashar
147. 157 Lewis
148. 152 Abram Grimsley
149. 150 Vicenzo-1
150. 144 CT-6666
151. 143 AustinReed
152. 142 Firestorming_1
153. 141 Cale S
153. 141 Meanjuice
155. 140 Hayden Ng
155. 140 Victor Tang
157. 136 HawaiiLife745
158. 134 TheEpicCuber
158. 134 NoahCubing
158. 134 logofetesulo1
161. 130 Sellerie11
161. 130 derk
163. 125 dhafin
163. 125 Homeschool Cubing
165. 119 MattP98
165. 119 2018AMSB02
167. 117 the super cuber
167. 117 Hyperion
169. 116 Ordway Persyn
170. 115 BradyLawrence
171. 113 CornerTwisted
172. 112 AnnaW
173. 111 Danny Morgan
173. 111 yoyoyobank3
175. 110 samuel roveran
176. 109 Caíque crispim
177. 108 lilwoaji
177. 108 Carter Cubes
179. 106 DUDECUBER
180. 104 kbrune
181. 103 Chris Van Der Brink
181. 103 Oxzowachi
183. 102 White KB
184. 100 MatsBergsten
184. 100 kumato
184. 100 JChambers13
187. 99 turtwig
187. 99 kahvipelle123
187. 99 Garf
190. 97 dollarstorecubes
191. 96 AmyCubes_
192. 91 VJW
193. 90 Jakub26
193. 90 Mr_Man_I_Am
195. 89 David ep
195. 89 qT Tp
195. 89 Adam Chodyniecki
198. 88 Ethanawoll
199. 87 mihnea3000
199. 87 juanixxds
201. 85 vilkkuti25
202. 83 typeman5
202. 83 Kaito Kid Cuber
202. 83 theFMCgod
205. 82 bluishshark
206. 81 CubableYT
206. 81 BlueJacket
206. 81 Glincons
209. 80 NathanaelCubes
209. 80 Cubeology
211. 78 drpfisherman
212. 75 Imsoosm
212. 75 InfinityCuber324
214. 74 xyzzy
214. 74 Haribo
216. 73 CubeEnthusiast15
217. 72 SuperCrafter51
218. 71 Calumv 
219. 69 MartinN13
219. 69 frodyan
219. 69 Bigcubesrule
222. 68 InlandEmpireCuber
222. 68 Mageminx
224. 67 OJ Cubing
224. 67 destin_shulfer
226. 66 ARandomCuber
226. 66 Ricco
226. 66 Maxematician
226. 66 Jude_Stradtner
230. 65 owendonnelly
231. 64 Babcga
232. 63 Kenzo
232. 63 2018KUCZ01
234. 62 Marcus Siu
234. 62 Adweehun
234. 62 Mantas U
234. 62 rlnninja44
238. 61 Cuz Red
238. 61 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
238. 61 NN29Cubes
241. 60 Exmestify
242. 59 tc kruber
242. 59 Micah Wingfield
242. 59 Jackimus
242. 59 Vince M
246. 58 TommyC
246. 58 SpiFunTastic
246. 58 Peter Preston
249. 57 Ianwubby
249. 57 BigTriboli
249. 57 jack_bellom07
252. 56 Jakub.G
253. 55 abnerpthen
253. 55 Panagiotis Christopoulos
253. 55 2019PILH01
256. 54 riovqn
257. 53 MLGCubez
257. 53 fun at the joy
257. 53 KellanTheCubingCoder
260. 52 KSNCubed
260. 52 Krökeldil
260. 52 Kael Hitchcock
260. 52 Jlit
260. 52 Chai003
260. 52 sband17
266. 51 FLS99
266. 51 Kacper Paweł Dworak
266. 51 SlowerCuber
266. 51 Cody_Caston
270. 50 theos
270. 50 Ianis Chele
272. 48 Carter-Thomas
273. 47 jaysammey777
273. 47 JustinTimeCuber
273. 47 Lubot99
273. 47 Greyson bananas
277. 46 MegaminxMan
277. 46 Camerone Chin
277. 46 JohnDaCuber
280. 45 Danielle Ang
281. 44 SirWaffle
282. 43 Yoyofruits_
283. 42 trav1
283. 42 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
283. 42 Arnau Tous
283. 42 CJ York
287. 40 bennettstouder
287. 40 Alpha cuber
287. 40 tentie
290. 39 JoXCuber
290. 39 Pedro Gil
292. 38 Christopher Fandrich
292. 38 Glyr
292. 38 SpeedyReedy
292. 38 Janster1909
292. 38 Jge
292. 38 GLV
298. 37 Sphericality
298. 37 Neon47
300. 36 jihu1011
300. 36 RedstoneTim
302. 35 Pfannkuchener
302. 35 rileymc
302. 35 BigBrainBoi989
302. 35 megacubes
302. 35 equatoR_
307. 34 Rollercoasterben 
307. 34 Bill Domiano
307. 34 OcR_43
310. 33 Bashy
310. 33 dario1514
312. 32 SkewbKid
313. 31 Xatu
313. 31 vezeneca
315. 30 OriEy
315. 30 rubiksman0
315. 30 roymok1213
315. 30 Kyle Ho
319. 29 Riddler97
319. 29 Algfish
319. 29 Тібо【鑫小龙】
319. 29 Huntsidermy Cubed
319. 29 Running for cube
324. 28 colegemuth
324. 28 DLXCubing
324. 28 Paradox4
324. 28 edsch
324. 28 Yoyofruits
329. 27 Logan2017DAYR01
329. 27 scarycreeper
331. 26 nms777
331. 26 DesertWolf
331. 26 Jorian Meeuse
331. 26 spalmon
335. 25 Jules Graham
335. 25 ThomasBevan
337. 24 Pixaler
337. 24 [email protected]
337. 24 pizzacrust
337. 24 Llama.Cuber_
341. 23 begiuli65
341. 23 Natanael
341. 23 icubeslow434
341. 23 Beerwah
345. 22 cubing_addict
346. 21 [email protected]
346. 21 Ich_73
346. 21 Noob's Cubes
346. 21 ganiscool
350. 20 m24816
350. 20 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
350. 20 Liz2107
350. 20 Shirosuki
350. 20 max jensen
350. 20 DetDuVil
350. 20 Aos1220221803
350. 20 GrettGrett
358. 19 brad711
358. 19 tavery343
358. 19 Alex Niedland
358. 19 Joe Archibald
358. 19 cuberswoop
358. 19 EmmaTheCapicorn
358. 19 SpeedCubeLegend17
358. 19 Alison Meador
366. 18 tigermaxi
366. 18 David Reid
366. 18 [email protected]
369. 17 qaz
369. 17 filmip
369. 17 Predther
369. 17 JohnSax
369. 17 Cubing_Paddy
374. 16 Bogdan
374. 16 Tom466
374. 16 smitty cubes
374. 16 Chew Zheng Rui
374. 16 CuberThomas
379. 15 hotufos
379. 15 ErezE
379. 15 TheSlowCuber
379. 15 William Austin
379. 15 Nitin Kumar 2018
379. 15 ajw9668
385. 14 Jay Cubes
385. 14 padddi
385. 14 Tekooo
385. 14 Mattecuber
385. 14 GeographicalCuber
385. 14 Daniel Exequiel
385. 14 Fmlet
392. 13 LittleLumos
392. 13 SentsuiJack2403
392. 13 DarthDK
392. 13 Timur Demirci
392. 13 MaxwellCobb
397. 12 Jaco Momberg 
397. 12 Mister.EliotB
397. 12 SYUTEO
400. 11 BlueAcidball
400. 11 Josiah Blomker
400. 11 Algfish31
400. 11 OwlC
400. 11 Super_Cuber903
400. 11 Enirolf
406. 10 THE CUBER SQUARED
406. 10 UPCHAN
406. 10 http_Noel
406. 10 baseballjello67
406. 10 user10086
406. 10 Uwais
406. 10 Ryotaro Iwasaki
413. 9 arbivara
413. 9 FaTyl
413. 9 aerocube
413. 9 wearephamily1719
413. 9 pb_cuber
413. 9 BAnnaCubes12
413. 9 Pyratechnics
413. 9 That1Cuber
413. 9 ArdenLuvzCats
413. 9 Nitstar6174
413. 9 Splenj
413. 9 Storm_Cube$
425. 8 MichaelErskine
425. 8 fjwareh
425. 8 helloimcubedup
425. 8 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
429. 7 linus.sch
429. 7 hebscody
429. 7 Anka
429. 7 ShortStuff
429. 7 AydenNguyen
434. 6 Destin.S
434. 6 kflynn
434. 6 Halqrius
434. 6 OllieCubing
434. 6 XDtoMe
434. 6 Twisted Cubing
434. 6 Orr
434. 6 Henry13
434. 6 Stxrkzy
434. 6 Dabmachine1
434. 6 Vector
445. 5 Ayce
445. 5 PCCuber
445. 5 Multicubing
445. 5 myoder
445. 5 SpeedCuber2.0
445. 5 n_perm
445. 5 Thebluedragon65
445. 5 BlueDefender102
445. 5 YellowEnte
445. 5 Akshath
445. 5 DemonChihuahua
445. 5 Eric3742Jr


*Pyraminx* (897)

1. 6001 DGCubes
2. 5715 Ryan Pilat
3. 5534 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4. 5376 BradenTheMagician
5. 5050 Chris Van Der Brink
6. 4822 BrianJ
7. 4794 Shaun Mack
8. 4621 MartinN13
9. 4528 EvanWright1
10. 4512 tsutt099
11. 4470 Ash Black
12. 4389 parkertrager
13. 4348 Tues
14. 4099 Cody_Caston
15. 4060 Charles Jerome
16. 3867 wearephamily1719
17. 3782 gruuby
18. 3597 Jules Graham
19. 3588 ichcubegerne
20. 3583 VectorCubes
21. 3472 Parke187
22. 3424 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23. 3389 Boris McCoy
24. 3262 50ph14
25. 3254 Ontricus
26. 3210 darrensaito
27. 3183 Liam Wadek
28. 3120 remopihel
29. 3114 MichaelNielsen
30. 2845 midnightcuberx
31. 2808 Clock_Enthusiast
32. 2752 agradess2
33. 2730 MCuber
34. 2722 NewoMinx
35. 2558 GooseCuber
36. 2553 mariotdias
37. 2470 Poorcuber09
38. 2444 Li Xiang
39. 2437 WizardCM
40. 2435 tJardigradHe
41. 2315 lilwoaji
42. 2295 Oliver Pällo
43. 2285 DLXCubing
44. 2240 Homeschool Cubing
45. 2218 SpiFunTastic
46. 2179 Cale S
47. 2163 TheReasonableCuber
48. 2141 Jason Tzeng
49. 2140 rdurette10
50. 2102 ARSCubing
51. 2093 eyeballboi
52. 2056 Theo Goluboff
53. 2042 fdskljgrie
54. 2020 AndyMok
55. 1998 MrKuba600
56. 1969 Brendyn Dunagan
57. 1942 Max C.
58. 1939 abunickabhi
59. 1936 Harsha Paladugu
60. 1933 JacobLittleton
61. 1932 tommyo11
62. 1930 dycocubix
63. 1889 beabernardes
64. 1876 weatherman223
65. 1875 Mr_Man_I_Am
66. 1857 Fisko
67. 1821 Mike Hughey
68. 1810 nigelthecuber
69. 1805 Triangles_are_cubers
70. 1731 CaptainCuber
71. 1710 Cubey_Tube
72. 1688 Adam Chodyniecki
73. 1680 Isaiah Scott
74. 1667 Utkarsh Ashar
75. 1661 Jammy
76. 1652 Zeke Mackay
76. 1652 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
78. 1627 Antto Pitkänen
79. 1619 lumes2121
80. 1613 SpeedCubeLegend17
81. 1575 YouCubing
82. 1548 KellanTheCubingCoder
83. 1519 João Vinicius
84. 1515 alyzsnyzs
85. 1513 CodingCuber
86. 1483 Loffy8
87. 1478 Raymos Castillo
88. 1461 cuberkid10
88. 1461 Magma Cubing
90. 1430 2019ECKE02
91. 1429 Cooki348
92. 1399 Christopher Fandrich
93. 1371 DhruvA
94. 1347 Jge
95. 1341 Calcube
96. 1329 Koen van Aller
97. 1321 aznbn
98. 1288 mihnea3000
99. 1275 OriginalUsername
99. 1275 Vlad Hordiienko
101. 1270 Danny Morgan
102. 1262 Hyperion
103. 1254 Calumv 
104. 1232 DynaXT
105. 1221 any name you wish
106. 1218 Caíque crispim
107. 1206 N4C0
108. 1175 Cubing_Paddy
109. 1169 Luke Solves Cubes
109. 1169 Daniel Partridge
111. 1157 DistanceRunner25
112. 1156 InfinityCuber324
113. 1131 Jack Law
114. 1106 JChambers13
115. 1097 White KB
116. 1090 Shadowjockey
117. 1071 Heath Flick
118. 1044 KrokosB
119. 1043 Ghost Cuber 
120. 1041 Ricardo Zapata
121. 1034 2018KEAR02
122. 1029 Jacck
122. 1029 JackPfeifer
124. 1025 Benjamin Warry
125. 1011 KarlJagiel
126. 995 carlosvilla9
127. 991 CubeLub3r
128. 977 cubingintherain
129. 971 oliviervlcube
129. 971 Cuber2s
131. 966 asacuber
132. 960 CornerTwisted
133. 958 InlandEmpireCuber
133. 958 sporteisvogel
135. 952 sigalig
136. 937 CB21
137. 918 Omkar1
138. 910 Shirosuki
139. 906 TheDubDubJr
140. 889 Meanjuice
141. 884 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
142. 875 Hargun02
143. 856 sqAree
144. 854 zSquirreL
145. 849 EthanMCuber
146. 830 MattP98
147. 820 Тібо【鑫小龙】
148. 814 AmyCubes_
149. 805 Cubing Mania
150. 793 hebscody
151. 792 pb_cuber
152. 788 juanixxds
153. 772 Parist P
154. 767 asiahyoo1997
155. 755 Pixaler
156. 751 d2polld
156. 751 Camerone Chin
158. 744 bh13
159. 728 Abram Grimsley
159. 728 WHACKITROX
161. 725 Thewan
162. 717 Sean Hartman
162. 717 Alpha cuber
164. 714 Jakub D
165. 710 Dylan Swarts
165. 710 DUDECUBER
167. 699 G2013
168. 697 Fred Lang
169. 694 GrettGrett
170. 691 DesertWolf
171. 690 derk
172. 688 Logan2017DAYR01
172. 688 Adweehun
174. 686 samuel roveran
175. 683 2018AMSB02
176. 672 Jakub26
177. 668 ElyasCubing
178. 657 Benyó
179. 655 Magdamini
180. 651 smitty cubes
181. 649 Bashy
181. 649 Topher_
183. 644 Tekooo
184. 640 drpfisherman
185. 639 yoyoyobank3
186. 634 bennettstouder
187. 632 Pyratechnics
188. 631 Redicubeman
189. 620 leomannen
189. 620 kflynn
191. 607 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
192. 593 Lewis
193. 584 BradyCubes08
194. 579 Tonester
195. 577 Cube for Thewan
196. 576 JustGoodCuber
197. 575 Cuz Red
198. 565 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
199. 556 arquillian
200. 552 rlnninja44
201. 543 cuberswoop
202. 530 Carter-Thomas
203. 527 dhafin
203. 527 Sub1Hour
203. 527 NN29Cubes
206. 523 CubingWizard
207. 509 Kyle Ho
208. 500 Henry13
209. 494 ErezE
210. 492 2017LAMB06
210. 492 bluishshark
212. 491 Dream Cubing
213. 486 AydenNguyen
214. 476 Ianwubby
215. 475 Noob's Cubes
216. 470 Peter Preston
217. 467 Rubika-37-021204
218. 450 BlueJacket
219. 449 hyn
220. 443 superkitkat106
221. 440 freshcuber.de
222. 433 the super cuber
223. 429 NongQuocDuy
224. 427 Toothcraver55
225. 424 oliverpallo
225. 424 EmmaTheCapicorn
227. 421 turtwig
228. 414 Greyson bananas
229. 411 Panagiotis Christopoulos
230. 405 Aleksandar Dukleski
230. 405 Enirolf
232. 404 Maxematician
233. 399 MaksymilianMisiak
234. 395 EDDDY
235. 393 MJbaka
235. 393 Penguinocuber
237. 392 Joe Archibald
238. 389 Quixoteace
239. 387 Twisted Cubing
240. 379 c00bmaster
241. 378 icubeslow434
242. 376 Paradox4
243. 373 quing
244. 372 Alison Meador
245. 370 I am gan for cubes
246. 368 Josiah Blomker
247. 366 Torch
247. 366 michaelxfy
249. 361 LHCUBE2017
250. 360 CubableYT
251. 358 BalsaCuber
252. 357 Hazwi
253. 356 Jude_Stradtner
254. 355 Elijah Rain Phelps
255. 354 FishTalons
255. 354 BigBrainBoi989
257. 351 vishwasankarcubing
258. 348 MaxwellCobb
259. 347 JohnDaCuber
260. 344 Marcus Siu
261. 333 fdh dnfed the solve
262. 332 Brady
263. 331 ExultantCarn
264. 329 qaz
264. 329 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
266. 327 Super_Cuber903
267. 320 Jay Cubes
268. 317 Heewon Seo
269. 316 Cubeology
270. 312 SpeedCubing RDJ
271. 311 vilkkuti25
271. 311 Puppet09
273. 310 whatshisbucket
273. 310 David ep
275. 305 AustinReed
276. 304 sideedmain
277. 303 Kacper Paweł Dworak
278. 302 TheCubingAddict980
279. 301 vezeneca
280. 298 Ich_73
281. 291 CubeEnthusiast15
282. 283 cubing_addict
282. 283 Glincons
284. 277 taco_schell
285. 275 DanielCubes
286. 274 SpeedyReedy
287. 273 AidenCubes
288. 264 Vicenzo-1
289. 262 ponte_fast
290. 261 Ordway Persyn
290. 261 kumato
290. 261 aarush vasanadu
293. 259 Stokey
294. 258 Sphericality
295. 257 Bogdan
296. 253 aricuber
296. 253 KingTriden
298. 248 PenaltyCubing
299. 244 Greyson banana
300. 243 Arnau Tous
301. 241 Jan Kasprzak
302. 238 qT Tp
303. 237 SimonK
303. 237 Oxzowachi
305. 236 Legendary_X
306. 233 AidanNoogie
306. 233 logofetesulo1
308. 232 yijunleow
309. 229 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
309. 229 Jacob Nokes
311. 228 BradyLawrence
312. 224 Soldier
312. 224 Huntsidermy Cubed
314. 220 vedroboev
315. 219 calcuber1800
315. 219 ShortStuff
317. 218 Zacian1516
318. 217 That1Cuber
319. 216 Daniel 3x3
320. 210 VIBE_ZT
321. 206 Jaco Momberg 
321. 206 Johnathan Young
323. 204 edsch
324. 201 Sir
325. 198 MLGCubez
325. 198 SebastianCarrillo
325. 198 Jervis38
328. 197 cubeth
329. 196 PokeCubes
330. 192 Legomanz
330. 192 Bill Domiano
330. 192 Theopryminxking
333. 190 Yoyofruits_
334. 186 GT8590
334. 186 Kael Hitchcock
336. 184 max jensen
337. 183 Topherlul
338. 178 brad711
339. 177 Pugalan Aravintan
340. 176 KamTheCuber
341. 175 Haribo
342. 174 Sellerie11
343. 173 FLS99
343. 173 nico_german_cuber
345. 168 DaTornadoKarateCuber
345. 168 CJ York
347. 167 NONOGamer12
348. 166 Elf
349. 164 kahvipelle123
350. 162 Francisco Moraes
350. 162 Oscar Hansen
350. 162 Bigcubesrule
353. 160 Poketube6681
353. 160 TipsterTrickster 
353. 160 brickinapresent
356. 159 jeff1867
357. 157 theos
358. 156 kbrune
358. 156 Ricco
358. 156 roxanajohnson01
358. 156 UkkoE
358. 156 Cuber987
363. 154 CuberThomas
364. 153 AlexISCrazy
364. 153 tobysthatsall
366. 152 fc3x3
367. 151 Llama.Cuber_
367. 151 theFMCgod
369. 150 Corner Twistz
369. 150 Aluminum
371. 149 NetherCubing
372. 147 Lubot99
373. 146 tigermaxi
373. 146 Enda Loftus
375. 145 ARandomCuber
375. 145 Cuber Rhythms
377. 143 RyFi
378. 142 Stxrkzy
378. 142 floqualmie
378. 142 Jakub.G
381. 140 Hayden Ng
381. 140 TheKaeden10
383. 139 baseballjello67
383. 139 Jorian Meeuse
385. 138 ELLE1000
385. 138 equatoR_
387. 137 GioccioCuber
387. 137 Lightning
387. 137 GWL1000
390. 136 ProStar
391. 135 KingCanyon
392. 134 Rollercoasterben 
392. 134 megacubes
394. 133 siddhanshisethi
394. 133 Dabmachine1
396. 132 LittleLumos
396. 132 Camden jenkins
398. 130 Exmestify
399. 128 RainbowsAndStuff
400. 127 Cooper Jones
401. 126 Firestorming_1
401. 126 Eli Apperson
403. 125 Heheheha
404. 124 Mattia Pasquini
404. 124 Nash171
404. 124 Hassan Khanani
407. 123 Thecubingcuber347
408. 122 Jami Viljanen
408. 122 jack_bellom07
410. 121 hotufos
410. 121 begiuli65
410. 121 49shadows
413. 120 jihu1011
413. 120 josephcuber
413. 120 Chai003
413. 120 Sjiraff
417. 119 tavery343
417. 119 bpaulson
419. 117 Hot potato
420. 116 Thewan2
420. 116 tuliphanos
422. 115 Mrdoobery
422. 115 Sawyer
424. 114 Theoruff
425. 112 KSNCubed
425. 112 pizzacrust
425. 112 qej
425. 112 Alex Tosting
429. 111 One Wheel
429. 111 Cillian
429. 111 Luke1234
432. 110 OriEy
432. 110 YellowEnte
434. 109 Krökeldil
434. 109 Wimpy
434. 109 ThomasBevan
437. 108 Kaktoose
438. 107 Zamirul Faris
438. 107 Cuber JH
438. 107 user10086
438. 107 Speed Cuber 10.0
438. 107 William Austin
443. 106 Amadoj
443. 106 jakesamarel
445. 105 Keroma12
445. 105 TommyC
445. 105 Ethanawoll
445. 105 Skuber
449. 104 thomas.sch
449. 104 Mr Cuber
449. 104 Carter Bitz
452. 103 BMcCl1
452. 103 Mister.EliotB
454. 102 epride17
454. 102 Michael DeLaRosa
454. 102 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
454. 102 Enoch Jiang
458. 100 JustinTimeCuber
458. 100 buzzteam4
458. 100 dollarstorecubes
458. 100 J727S
462. 99 Algfish
462. 99 Nitin Kumar 2018
462. 99 pranavAR
465. 98 Aadil ali
465. 98 RubikAr
465. 98 robotmania
468. 97 The Cubing Fanatic
468. 97 Kedin drysdale
468. 97 Akshath
471. 96 Neon47
471. 96 HTS98
473. 95 Rafaello
473. 95 SPEEEEED
475. 94 Ianis the cuber
475. 94 Qzinator
477. 93 Nihahhat
477. 93 CubicOreo
477. 93 owendonnelly
477. 93 QvQ
481. 92 jaysammey777
481. 92 Chris Choi
481. 92 Mageminx
481. 92 Der Der
481. 92 Ianis Chele
481. 92 Cubing Simplified
481. 92 Splenj
481. 92 A_Fast
481. 92 NmeCuber
490. 90 CuberCuShaw
490. 90 balugawale
490. 90 Jany
493. 89 OJ Cubing
493. 89 MJCuber05
493. 89 Travelingyoyokid
496. 88 JoXCuber
496. 88 theit07
498. 87 Kymlikespotatoes12105
498. 87 Hari Hari
500. 86 Neb
500. 86 abhijat
500. 86 Predther
500. 86 Mormi
500. 86 Auric Cui
500. 86 Kalindu
500. 86 mouses_ikae
507. 85 jtcubezyt
507. 85 SkewbyCuber
509. 84 Arnavol
509. 84 helloimcubedup
511. 83 Caleb Ashley
512. 82 mipmopblorg
512. 82 NicsMunari
512. 82 khachuli
512. 82 Nafiz
512. 82 jcuber213
512. 82 2019PILH01
518. 81 Awder
518. 81 trav1
518. 81 JFCUBING
518. 81 Jonathan Truchot
522. 80 cazandominic
522. 80 rileymc
524. 78 Janster1909
524. 78 shea123
526. 77 NoProblemCubing
526. 77 toinou06cubing
526. 77 OwlC
526. 77 tentie
530. 76 Amelia Cheng
531. 75 HawaiiLife745
531. 75 PratikKhannaSkewb
531. 75 Glyr
534. 74 Divij Goel
535. 72 Jack_Slattery27
535. 72 TDog
537. 71 BigTriboli
537. 71 spalmon
539. 70 Niclas Mach
539. 70 James Chang
539. 70 sband17
539. 70 DuckubingCuber347
543. 69 [email protected]
543. 69 PotatoCuberYT
543. 69 Whale
543. 69 CasperHegt
547. 68 Wilhelm
547. 68 SmallTownCuber
547. 68 PRANAD GURRAPU
547. 68 Mantas U
547. 68 PortugeeJoe
552. 67 Tyler Bennett
552. 67 EvanCuber
554. 66 linus.sch
554. 66 UPCHAN
554. 66 Yoyofruits
554. 66 Ravman
558. 65 thecubemaster23
558. 65 FlatMars
558. 65 Aerocuber
558. 65 ya boi jimmy
562. 64 SUCubing
562. 64 stanley chapel
564. 63 RyanSoh
564. 63 Yeguk Kim
564. 63 Vector
567. 62 Coinman_
567. 62 Sanjay Natarajan
567. 62 Caden Fisher
567. 62 avaneesh
567. 62 Cubixy
567. 62 Gavsters_Cubing
567. 62 SmirkyCubes
574. 61 destin_shulfer
574. 61 JAcubes
574. 61 AmyCubes
574. 61 SYUTEO
574. 61 Cosmic Cubes
579. 60 Mrhashtagpickle
579. 60 bobbybob
581. 59 FaTyl
581. 59 oliver sitja sichel
583. 58 scarycreeper
583. 58 SuperSkewb
583. 58 ajw9668
586. 57 aerocube
586. 57 Firestar
588. 56 MatsBergsten
588. 56 DarthDK
588. 56 Jacobo_Formigós
588. 56 Nick Ellers
592. 55 Maximilian2011
592. 55 Thebluedragon65
594. 54 tungsten
594. 54 Uwais
596. 53 topppits
597. 52 FaLoL
598. 50 CAPTAINVALPO96
598. 50 P.Love
600. 49 CyanSandwich
600. 49 vedant super cuber
600. 49 Dimitry
603. 48 cubingmom2
603. 48 RubieKubie1
605. 47 Carter Cubes
605. 47 jun349
605. 47 Jlit
605. 47 RubricCubric
605. 47 Gadiboyo
605. 47 CUBING08
605. 47 Cubing09
605. 47 Cuber88
613. 46 Orr
613. 46 Meow_dasKatze
615. 45 Color Cuber
615. 45 HiroshiCubes
615. 45 NickTyler
615. 45 Young_sap_BeCubing
619. 44 Nevan J
620. 43 Manatee 10235
620. 43 RapsinSix
620. 43 filmip
620. 43 GeographicalCuber
624. 42 arbivara
624. 42 Θperm
624. 42 Benjamin Bø
624. 42 jameschng
624. 42 sDLfj
624. 42 SkewbKid
630. 41 Natanael
630. 41 dario1514
630. 41 ly_6
630. 41 ThijmopTheCuber
634. 40 mahdi is a cuber 
634. 40 GCoolCuber
634. 40 tornadotypist
637. 39 [email protected]
637. 39 John_NOTgood
637. 39 Kenzo
637. 39 ARJCuber
637. 39 Daniel Exequiel
642. 38 Volcaniccubing
643. 37 TheKravCuber
643. 37 Pedro Gil
643. 37 Abucuberksa
643. 37 Joecab 2000
647. 36 shaqaroni
648. 35 SirWaffle
648. 35 Jam88
648. 35 OllieCubing
648. 35 Somebody0009
648. 35 cubekid2014
648. 35 eddieyu
654. 34 CubiBubi
654. 34 Ssiא
654. 34 Anthonycube
654. 34 wgisme
654. 34 rjt07
659. 33 Tx789
659. 33 [email protected]
659. 33 penguinhopper
659. 33 SentsuiJack2403
659. 33 ForcefleeCubez
659. 33 cubinghuman
659. 33 KingKong617
666. 32 Icuber17
666. 32 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
666. 32 Bld
669. 31 kirbzcitkatz
669. 31 inoske
669. 31 Vinayak_009044
672. 30 StopMotionCuber
672. 30 hankthetank
672. 30 Danielle Ang
672. 30 wrmlover
672. 30 Iglesauce
677. 29 CT-6666
677. 29 Eviatar Hittin
677. 29 FentheGoat
680. 28 Ali161102
680. 28 SuperCrafter51
680. 28 BlindNerd
680. 28 randomboi
680. 28 LilChedda
680. 28 yeen
686. 27 MarkA64
686. 27 Waiz
686. 27 CalebB
686. 27 TheSlowCuber
686. 27 Kgcubers
686. 27 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
686. 27 Storm_Cube$
693. 26 BlueAcidball
693. 26 Multicubing
693. 26 Swagrid
693. 26 lucyd266
693. 26 toastedcuber
693. 26 Ccubes
693. 26 Purpl
693. 26 William Jay Segeurra
701. 25 AdamRubiksCubed
701. 25 Smart_Cat19
701. 25 Aussie Saad
701. 25 Dino_Kuber
705. 24 Sheng241
705. 24 Jelly_Pyraminx
705. 24 Johnathan
705. 24 Dude123
705. 24 GradBombR
710. 23 Almondsattyqp
710. 23 OrdinarySolver4048
710. 23 Zakk Amers-Delph
710. 23 Ekisiga
710. 23 Ryotaro Iwasaki
710. 23 DavidEdwards
710. 23 bentoes
710. 23 justyy14
710. 23 Cuber.Hello.com
710. 23 Isabu
720. 22 TheEpicCuber
720. 22 crazykitten499
720. 22 ICuber_Official
720. 22 Timur Demirci
720. 22 Tom466
720. 22 Andy Chakarov
720. 22 Mattecuber
727. 21 Trexrush1
727. 21 Pfannkuchener
727. 21 feli.cubes
727. 21 Y cuber
727. 21 ILikeTrains
727. 21 tabberkev
733. 20 Ulysse
733. 20 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
735. 19 anna4f
735. 19 sash22
735. 19 Shaquille_oatmeal
735. 19 Halqrius
735. 19 BaseballSlashWrestler
735. 19 Lukz
735. 19 MazeHew
735. 19 nonamed_duck
735. 19 Aos1220221803
744. 18 THE CUBER SQUARED
744. 18 willy96
744. 18 SupermacyJ
744. 18 thetedbeaux
744. 18 genjirules5$
744. 18 Amparatoro
744. 18 Cuber767
744. 18 Abby
744. 18 Chaseycubes
753. 17 ComputerCuber
753. 17 Taffy23
753. 17 liamcubes10
753. 17 Lio2010
757. 16 FlorianEnduro #111
757. 16 Lookify cubef
757. 16 ScuffyCubes
757. 16 thefootballplayer
757. 16 fjwareh
757. 16 RCG
757. 16 TanushOP
764. 15 cirno
764. 15 Astr4l
764. 15 wucens
764. 15 Yeih Zhi
764. 15 DetDuVil
764. 15 Arcanist
764. 15 thecommander858
771. 14 Billybong378
771. 14 LuckzYT
771. 14 Merp
771. 14 FeelTheBeat
771. 14 nicb4491
771. 14 ganiscool
771. 14 Futurechamp77
771. 14 Fischlein
779. 13 xyzzy
779. 13 m24816
779. 13 Egb
779. 13 IUseBegginerMethodNoBully
779. 13 BAnnaCubes12
779. 13 mee7
779. 13 Zeke_beke
779. 13 PiMaster314
779. 13 cubED5799
788. 12 colegemuth
788. 12 myoder
788. 12 aamiel
788. 12 Anka
788. 12 H Perm Speedcuber
788. 12 yalesunivrasity
788. 12 NotyingCubes
788. 12 DemonChihuahua
796. 11 FalconInsane
796. 11 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
796. 11 Akash.G
796. 11 MP7252
796. 11 WTFperm
796. 11 Solveeverything
796. 11 G DA CUBER
796. 11 Fmlet
804. 10 Midnight_Cuber
804. 10 Hubbabubba10100
804. 10 Notna2010
804. 10 Q*bertTheCuber
804. 10 JayArlo
804. 10 Beerwah
804. 10 Eric3742Jr
811. 9 Bryan4305
811. 9 Scy
811. 9 Joel.com
811. 9 blu_k
811. 9 Zaffran
811. 9 jbudd
811. 9 Alexandra Minea
811. 9 jsolver1
811. 9 2x2er129
811. 9 Nealius4Realius
821. 8 CFOP INC
821. 8 Black_Hat
821. 8 XDtoMe
821. 8 cason
821. 8 Marioadventurefx
821. 8 Gamerwhocubes
821. 8 gancubethebest
821. 8 ArdenLuvzCats
821. 8 yoavc2010
821. 8 Nitstar6174
821. 8 Jeremy de Jong
821. 8 Luarrrrrrrrrr
821. 8 Dimitris11
821. 8 JamesBond54
821. 8 Cubinginatree
836. 7 Ayce
836. 7 BerSerKer
836. 7 YaBoiKemp
836. 7 RUDRA PATEL
836. 7 Algfish31
836. 7 A CubingCurse
836. 7 Dr_Brain346
836. 7 DaBluePiano
836. 7 evdizzle
836. 7 GLV
836. 7 Idk_htp_Cubes!
836. 7 lucazdoescubingstuff
836. 7 Chirag123
849. 6 Orew
849. 6 MCRocks323
849. 6 Odis From Barnyard
849. 6 Beckham
849. 6 karma8724
849. 6 Tecknet
849. 6 Aryan Datta Gatir
849. 6 Zae
849. 6 GuestyRobloxCubingLOver
849. 6 M_bro2703
849. 6 mrduck
849. 6 orangeicing
849. 6 SpedCube
849. 6 CUBERS123456
863. 5 executier
863. 5 DatSpeedCuber
863. 5 quinnbateman
863. 5 Kaycubes
863. 5 Wilfredlam0418
863. 5 YPerm
863. 5 stubblycuber
863. 5 M2 Cubing
863. 5 Marble_pro
863. 5 iwantmfjsmeilong3x3
863. 5 levi.m
863. 5 Duncan Kimmett
875. 4 Irotholoro
875. 4 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
875. 4 Keerthi Sangelapten
875. 4 Greenish
875. 4 callumthecuber
875. 4 kvineeta
875. 4 Jacobcuber
875. 4 cookiecube
875. 4 BEDWARS IS AMAZING
875. 4 graythebeast
875. 4 Nevinator2
886. 3 CCGTheCuber
886. 3 jsolver
886. 3 realtfcds2
886. 3 arhaankhan
886. 3 UnlikelyFox Cubing
886. 3 Marzar
886. 3 Aicuber
886. 3 Rica
886. 3 Taffy24
886. 3 cristicris6
886. 3 graysonthecuber
886. 3 Waqfiqh cubing


*Square-1* (518)

1. 4093 Ryan Pilat
2. 4024 BrianJ
3. 3897 Cale S


Spoiler



4. 3794 Christopher Fandrich
5. 3722 Brendyn Dunagan
6. 3717 Luke Garrett
7. 3711 EvanWright1
8. 3674 Shaun Mack
9. 3643 BradenTheMagician
10. 3448 2019ECKE02
11. 3369 tsutt099
12. 3219 ichcubegerne
13. 3097 Charles Jerome
14. 3017 Oxzowachi
15. 2959 Benjamin Warry
16. 2804 darrensaito
17. 2783 David ep
18. 2692 Hayden Ng
19. 2680 Boris McCoy
20. 2678 Tues
21. 2440 MCuber
22. 2255 DGCubes
23. 2180 Ash Black
24. 2084 Kacper Jędrzejuk
25. 1886 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
26. 1846 JackPfeifer
27. 1799 beabernardes
28. 1777 wearephamily1719
29. 1763 NewoMinx
30. 1716 gruuby
31. 1612 Antto Pitkänen
32. 1575 Adweehun
33. 1534 remopihel
34. 1522 MichaelNielsen
35. 1479 cuberkid10
35. 1479 Ricardo Zapata
37. 1464 midnightcuberx
38. 1451 Legomanz
39. 1392 BradyLawrence
40. 1387 lilwoaji
41. 1368 Cubey_Tube
42. 1348 DesertWolf
43. 1341 Theo Goluboff
44. 1295 MaksymilianMisiak
45. 1293 TheReasonableCuber
46. 1287 PCCuber
47. 1264 Caíque crispim
48. 1263 alyzsnyzs
49. 1256 sigalig
50. 1235 YouCubing
51. 1220 weatherman223
52. 1213 tommyo11
53. 1204 JacobLittleton
54. 1133 tJardigradHe
55. 1123 DistanceRunner25
56. 1118 Fisko
56. 1118 zSquirreL
58. 1106 OriginalUsername
59. 1093 leomannen
60. 1089 MrKuba600
61. 1082 Max C.
62. 1078 AndyMok
63. 1076 bluishshark
64. 1043 Sub1Hour
65. 1028 arquillian
66. 1023 Parke187
67. 1013 DynaXT
68. 1006 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
69. 991 Nong Quoc Khanh
70. 973 WizardCM
71. 961 Liam Wadek
72. 933 cubingintherain
73. 927 blerrpycuber
74. 925 Poorcuber09
75. 910 hyn
76. 887 DLXCubing
77. 877 Danny Morgan
78. 871 InfinityCuber324
79. 869 Elijah Rain Phelps
80. 859 nigelthecuber
81. 835 Jammy
82. 813 Shadowjockey
83. 812 fun at the joy
84. 807 João Vinicius
84. 807 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
86. 802 Oliver Pällo
87. 801 Hargun02
88. 784 Neon47
89. 771 Chris Van Der Brink
90. 760 Raymos Castillo
91. 754 Calcube
92. 734 AidanNoogie
93. 732 rdurette10
94. 724 TipsterTrickster 
95. 721 dycocubix
96. 709 Sean Hartman
97. 702 qaz
98. 691 sporteisvogel
99. 684 AydenNguyen
100. 673 GrettGrett
101. 636 ARSCubing
102. 630 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
102. 630 any name you wish
104. 629 mrsniffles01
105. 623 Zeke Mackay
106. 620 50ph14
107. 606 Jakub26
108. 603 AndrewT99
109. 600 KarlJagiel
110. 597 Jacck
110. 597 lumes2121
110. 597 Mr_Man_I_Am
113. 580 Dylan Swarts
114. 573 Peter Preston
115. 571 bennettstouder
116. 553 CornerTwisted
117. 545 NoahCubing
117. 545 Jacob Nokes
119. 544 Meanjuice
120. 542 Parist P
121. 535 MattP98
122. 531 Benyó
123. 529 abhijat
124. 511 derk
125. 496 floqualmie
126. 494 Der Der
127. 489 FishTalons
128. 485 Hot potato
129. 483 Luke Solves Cubes
130. 474 Glincons
131. 467 thecubingwizard
132. 466 CodingCuber
133. 465 Kylegadj
134. 461 Homeschool Cubing
135. 460 TheDubDubJr
135. 460 Bashy
137. 458 Тібо【鑫小龙】
138. 452 Mike Hughey
139. 447 mihnea3000
140. 445 whatshisbucket
141. 441 Carter-Thomas
142. 439 Camerone Chin
143. 428 Calumv 
144. 427 InlandEmpireCuber
145. 422 carlosvilla9
146. 409 CB21
147. 402 SpeedyReedy
148. 388 Rollercoasterben 
149. 383 Fred Lang
150. 381 Magdamini
151. 380 CubingWizard
152. 377 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
153. 374 EthanMCuber
154. 372 Marcus Siu
155. 370 BradyCubes08
155. 370 Cubing Mania
157. 367 GTGil
158. 364 agradess2
158. 364 Nevan J
160. 360 2018KEAR02
161. 359 ErezE
162. 357 Koen van Aller
163. 347 Daniel Partridge
164. 343 Jge
165. 342 Logan2017DAYR01
166. 341 EDDDY
167. 339 BlueAcidball
168. 330 Kacper Paweł Dworak
169. 329 G2013
170. 326 AmyCubes_
171. 325 BlueJacket
172. 324 Vicenzo-1
173. 323 drpfisherman
174. 317 the super cuber
175. 304 Harsha Paladugu
175. 304 Shirosuki
177. 298 vishwasankarcubing
178. 295 Xauxage
178. 295 Alison Meador
180. 291 CubingCraft2
181. 290 PenaltyCubing
182. 288 Cuber2s
182. 288 Jules Graham
182. 288 jwiejoo
185. 281 2018AMSB02
186. 279 Josiah Blomker
187. 278 Magma Cubing
188. 274 SpeedyOctahedron
189. 259 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
190. 257 Dream Cubing
191. 255 Alex Tosting
192. 254 mariotdias
193. 253 michaelxfy
193. 253 Tonester
195. 249 Clock_Enthusiast
195. 249 NicsMunari
197. 245 Mattia Pasquini
198. 234 Lewis
198. 234 KrokosB
200. 224 eyeballboi
201. 223 fc3x3
202. 219 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
202. 219 KellanTheCubingCoder
204. 214 NathanaelCubes
205. 213 The Cubing Fanatic
205. 213 Cody_Caston
207. 211 sband17
207. 211 Yoyofruits_
207. 211 Bigcubesrule
210. 210 AustinReed
211. 207 T1_M0
212. 206 White KB
212. 206 Kymlikespotatoes12105
214. 204 Cubeology
215. 200 epride17
215. 200 max jensen
217. 194 yoyoyobank3
218. 188 Enirolf
219. 187 theFMCgod
220. 185 Haribo
221. 184 DhruvA
221. 184 BigBrainBoi989
223. 181 dominic_cater
224. 180 Maxematician
225. 173 JChambers13
225. 173 CubeLub3r
227. 171 asiahyoo1997
228. 170 asacuber
228. 170 equatoR_
230. 169 MartinN13
231. 168 TommyC
231. 168 EdyuFrostpawGH
233. 167 One Wheel
233. 167 kahvipelle123
235. 165 Greyson bananas
236. 163 ExultantCarn
236. 163 AidenCubes
238. 161 icubeslow434
239. 159 sqAree
240. 156 bh13
241. 155 Torch
242. 154 HawaiiLife745
242. 154 Ich_73
244. 153 PokeCubes
244. 153 cubing_addict
246. 152 MLGCubez
246. 152 Auric Cui
246. 152 Vince M
249. 151 SebastianCarrillo
250. 150 Pugalan Aravintan
250. 150 Abram Grimsley
252. 149 Thom S.
253. 148 MatsBergsten
254. 146 Color Cuber
254. 146 juanixxds
256. 144 Isaiah Scott
256. 144 CJ York
258. 141 Cuber Rhythms
258. 141 Ravman
260. 138 Tx789
261. 137 Jaco Momberg 
261. 137 parkertrager
261. 137 pizzacrust
261. 137 Jay Cubes
265. 136 destin_shulfer
265. 136 Brady
267. 135 yalesunivrasity
268. 134 BLCuber8
268. 134 hkg11khanh
268. 134 ponte_fast
271. 133 dhafin
272. 132 turtwig
273. 130 TheCubingAddict980
274. 129 Firestorming_1
274. 129 Greyson banana
276. 127 OJ Cubing
277. 126 Omkar1
278. 124 qunbacca
279. 117 HNcubing
279. 117 MaxwellCobb
281. 116 Neb
282. 115 Loffy8
282. 115 SpeedCubing RDJ
282. 115 Tekooo
282. 115 Jonathan Truchot
286. 114 Li Xiang
286. 114 Francisco Moraes
286. 114 Huntsidermy Cubed
289. 111 Cuz Red
290. 110 AmyCubes
291. 109 HTS98
292. 108 VJW
293. 107 FaTyl
293. 107 quing
295. 105 theos
295. 105 nanocube
295. 105 Corner Twistz
298. 104 fdh dnfed the solve
298. 104 Arnau Tous
300. 102 Sawyer
301. 101 Hyperion
301. 101 Redicubeman
303. 100 Trexrush1
303. 100 DUDECUBER
303. 100 Jackimus
303. 100 Sjiraff
307. 99 Adam Chodyniecki
307. 99 Carter Bitz
309. 98 Aerocuber
309. 98 NN29Cubes
309. 98 SmirkyCubes
312. 95 TheEpicCuber
313. 94 aarush vasanadu
314. 90 Alpha cuber
314. 90 qT Tp
314. 90 JustGoodCuber
317. 89 VIBE_ZT
317. 89 RCG
319. 88 KSNCubed
319. 88 Ethanawoll
321. 87 CubableYT
322. 86 thomas.sch
322. 86 baseballjello67
324. 85 Chris Choi
324. 85 Arnavol
324. 85 Jude_Stradtner
327. 84 49shadows
327. 84 RapsinSix
329. 83 2017LAMB06
329. 83 David Reid
329. 83 Kael Hitchcock
332. 82 Bill Domiano
333. 81 dario1514
334. 80 Predther
334. 80 Lim Hung
336. 79 cuberswoop
337. 76 2020LONG05
338. 75 Twisted Cubing
338. 75 Anthony Tindal
338. 75 Jakub.G
338. 75 Cooper Jones
342. 73 Rubika-37-021204
342. 73 PiMaster314
344. 72 Llama.Cuber_
345. 71 filmip
345. 71 FlatMars
345. 71 Yoyofruits
345. 71 LeviGibson
349. 69 Ordway Persyn
349. 69 kumato
349. 69 abunickabhi
349. 69 CaptainCuber
349. 69 Mantas U
354. 67 oliver sitja sichel
355. 66 Nihahhat
356. 65 Destin.S
356. 65 KamTheCuber
356. 65 Vector
356. 65 tylerkochy
356. 65 ThomasBevan
361. 64 buzzteam4
361. 64 Manatee 10235
361. 64 FLS99
361. 64 lilwoaji
365. 61 feli.cubes
365. 61 Ianis Chele
367. 60 ARandomCuber
367. 60 Sphericality
369. 58 Valken
369. 58 hackertyper492
369. 58 vilkkuti25
369. 58 Pedro Gil
369. 58 Algovi0812
369. 58 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
369. 58 Hazwi
376. 57 Volcaniccubing
376. 57 jtcubezyt
378. 56 tentie
378. 56 Jack_Slattery27
378. 56 bunsen
381. 55 dollarstorecubes
381. 55 Thecubingcuber347
381. 55 megacubes
384. 53 jaysammey777
384. 53 Bogdan
384. 53 Joe Archibald
384. 53 SkewbKid
388. 52 Comvat
389. 51 Rafaello
390. 50 Ty Y.
390. 50 Camden jenkins
390. 50 Jorian Meeuse
393. 49 Lachlan Stephens
393. 49 Garf
393. 49 GabTheCuber
396. 48 Wilhelm
396. 48 kirbzcitkatz
396. 48 JohnDaCuber
396. 48 Meow_dasKatze
400. 47 Alex Niedland
401. 46 vedroboev
401. 46 JoXCuber
401. 46 Ianis the cuber
401. 46 Henry13
401. 46 Okopatie
401. 46 A_Fast
407. 45 BigTriboli
408. 44 kbrune
408. 44 BalsaCuber
410. 43 yijunleow
411. 42 treyg0606
412. 40 TheKravCuber
413. 39 Eli Apperson
413. 39 Yeguk Kim
415. 38 20luky3
415. 38 OriEy
415. 38 jakesamarel
418. 37 Heewon Seo
418. 37 Cubing_Paddy
418. 37 tuliphanos
421. 35 TheSilverBeluga
421. 35 Geneva
423. 34 JustinTimeCuber
423. 34 superkitkat106
423. 34 Xatu
426. 33 Lubot99
426. 33 vezeneca
428. 32 CubicOreo
428. 32 rubiksman0
428. 32 Kar0
431. 31 CyanSandwich
431. 31 Caleb Ashley
433. 30 tavery343
433. 30 karma8724
433. 30 FH1986
436. 29 typeman5
436. 29 hotufos
436. 29 EmmaTheCapicorn
439. 28 Cubelet
440. 27 CrispyCubing
441. 26 arbivara
441. 26 N4C0
441. 26 Panagiotis Christopoulos
441. 26 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
441. 26 V Perm
446. 25 Keenan Johnson
446. 25 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
446. 25 bentse
446. 25 Bld
450. 24 TheSlowCuber
450. 24 user10086
450. 24 Dimitry
450. 24 eddieyu
454. 23 thetedbeaux
454. 23 RubricCubric
454. 23 Dabmachine1
457. 22 Jami Viljanen
457. 22 AnnaW
457. 22 Lukun7
457. 22 jbudd
457. 22 GWL1000
457. 22 ajw9668
463. 21 roxanajohnson01
463. 21 mouses_ikae
465. 20 Elf
465. 20 Fmlet
467. 19 Mieeetek4
467. 19 Ali161102
469. 18 Keroma12
469. 18 tigermaxi
469. 18 CuberCuShaw
472. 17 MrLunarWolf
472. 17 d2polld
472. 17 tabberkev
475. 16 That1Cuber
475. 16 Orr
475. 16 CasperHegt
478. 15 IsThatA4x4
478. 15 RestroomLad57
478. 15 William Austin
481. 14 c00bmaster
481. 14 fjwareh
481. 14 CuberThomas
481. 14 vi_
485. 13 Pfannkuchener
485. 13 MEF227
485. 13 JFCUBING
485. 13 Eviatar Hittin
489. 12 [email protected]
489. 12 theit07
489. 12 calcuber1800
492. 11 LittleLumos
492. 11 Cuber JH
492. 11 jjrthecuber01
495. 10 xyzzy
495. 10 colegemuth
495. 10 Ayce
495. 10 Cillian
495. 10 Timur Demirci
495. 10 justyy14
495. 10 Daniel 3x3
495. 10 orangeicing
503. 9 stanley chapel
503. 9 P.Love
505. 8 mahdi is a cuber 
505. 8 CubeEnthusiast15
505. 8 Jack Law
505. 8 Splenj
509. 7 KingCanyon
509. 7 RyanSoh
509. 7 UPCHAN
512. 6 GooseCuber
512. 6 UnlikelyFox Cubing
512. 6 Thebluedragon65
515. 5 BAnnaCubes12
515. 5 wave_cuber
515. 5 nicb4491
515. 5 ganiscool


*Skewb* (717)

1. 5396 Legomanz
2. 4675 Cale S
3. 4504 Tues


Spoiler



4. 4464 Luke Garrett
5. 4270 tsutt099
6. 4205 VectorCubes
7. 4176 Ryan Pilat
8. 4154 Ash Black
9. 4135 Charles Jerome
10. 4133 BrianJ
11. 4092 Cody_Caston
12. 4086 BradenTheMagician
13. 3866 Shaun Mack
14. 3744 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15. 3435 ichcubegerne
16. 3398 DGCubes
17. 3074 Brendyn Dunagan
18. 3063 parkertrager
19. 3040 MichaelNielsen
20. 3026 lilwoaji
21. 3005 darrensaito
22. 2958 Antto Pitkänen
23. 2902 EvanWright1
24. 2888 Boris McCoy
25. 2767 any name you wish
26. 2683 nigelthecuber
27. 2642 Poorcuber09
28. 2556 NewoMinx
29. 2545 Parke187
30. 2500 Chris Van Der Brink
31. 2420 Liam Wadek
32. 2395 gruuby
33. 2321 Hyperion
34. 2273 lumes2121
35. 2230 MCuber
36. 2194 N4C0
37. 2191 InfinityCuber324
38. 2128 weatherman223
39. 2095 DhruvA
40. 1997 Cubey_Tube
41. 1931 asacuber
42. 1926 d2polld
43. 1900 DynaXT
44. 1873 2019ECKE02
45. 1862 Theo Goluboff
46. 1825 Li Xiang
47. 1809 BradyCubes08
48. 1711 WizardCM
49. 1703 TheReasonableCuber
50. 1696 cuberkid10
51. 1693 remopihel
52. 1662 Nong Quoc Khanh
53. 1629 alyzsnyzs
54. 1620 João Vinicius
55. 1592 Magma Cubing
56. 1585 MrKuba600
57. 1566 AndyMok
58. 1563 abunickabhi
59. 1561 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
60. 1526 Calumv 
61. 1498 Clock_Enthusiast
62. 1496 Triangles_are_cubers
63. 1485 MartinN13
64. 1422 tJardigradHe
65. 1364 DUDECUBER
66. 1353 ARSCubing
67. 1306 Fisko
68. 1304 Jammy
69. 1278 Raymos Castillo
70. 1269 Jason Tzeng
71. 1253 Calcube
72. 1251 tommyo11
73. 1213 JackPfeifer
74. 1208 Ricardo Zapata
75. 1189 OriginalUsername
76. 1180 CornerTwisted
77. 1176 Zeke Mackay
77. 1176 wearephamily1719
79. 1163 YouCubing
80. 1154 dycocubix
81. 1138 JacobLittleton
82. 1099 TheDubDubJr
83. 1083 agradess2
84. 1068 Timona
85. 1059 KellanTheCubingCoder
86. 1054 sigalig
87. 1044 bluishshark
88. 1039 bobbybob
89. 1029 Benjamin Warry
90. 1011 2018KEAR02
91. 1004 Panagiotis Christopoulos
92. 977 Hargun02
93. 967 Max C.
94. 946 Alpha cuber
95. 945 Vlad Hordiienko
96. 941 qaz
97. 933 Mr_Man_I_Am
98. 922 KarlJagiel
99. 920 KrokosB
100. 886 zSquirreL
101. 881 cuberswoop
102. 878 Bashy
103. 864 Luke Solves Cubes
104. 851 Isaiah Scott
105. 822 Jakub26
106. 819 Dream Cubing
107. 816 Oliver Pällo
108. 805 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
109. 786 roymok1213
110. 776 MattP98
111. 771 Peter Preston
112. 759 DLXCubing
113. 753 floqualmie
114. 715 Mike Hughey
115. 710 derk
116. 695 Christopher Fandrich
117. 693 fdskljgrie
118. 685 leomannen
119. 683 rdurette10
120. 682 mihnea3000
121. 679 AmyCubes_
122. 674 Koen van Aller
123. 670 InlandEmpireCuber
124. 669 Homeschool Cubing
125. 668 G2013
126. 665 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
127. 664 Shadowjockey
127. 664 Redicubeman
129. 654 Jack Law
130. 652 Adam Chodyniecki
131. 641 Danny Morgan
132. 638 Sean Hartman
133. 633 Fred Lang
134. 621 hotufos
135. 618 rlnninja44
136. 603 Parist P
137. 595 CB21
138. 594 Ty Y.
139. 562 50ph14
140. 561 Alison Meador
141. 557 Sub1Hour
142. 556 Urho Kinnunen
143. 555 David ep
143. 555 carlosvilla9
145. 554 Magdamini
146. 548 baseballjello67
147. 544 Jacck
148. 543 Тібо【鑫小龙】
149. 535 GooseCuber
150. 534 Thewan
151. 533 Hayden Ng
152. 528 WHACKITROX
153. 523 EthanMCuber
154. 522 Shirosuki
155. 518 epride17
156. 511 blerrpycuber
157. 510 cubingintherain
158. 508 Caíque crispim
159. 507 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
160. 497 Greyson bananas
161. 490 tigermaxi
162. 477 AidanNoogie
163. 470 Benyó
164. 466 NongQuocDuy
165. 465 Pugalan Aravintan
166. 462 samuel roveran
166. 462 domrred
168. 457 dhafin
168. 457 Kylegadj
170. 454 Swagrid
171. 451 eyeballboi
172. 448 Lukz
173. 447 Jay Cubes
174. 445 yoyoyobank3
175. 434 Tekooo
176. 432 Loffy8
177. 431 Dylan Swarts
177. 431 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
179. 420 Aleksandar Dukleski
179. 420 Carter-Thomas
181. 419 Poketube6681
182. 418 2022duyn02
183. 415 BradyLawrence
184. 413 GrettGrett
185. 404 Josiah Blomker
185. 404 NN29Cubes
185. 404 Meanjuice
188. 402 Jules Graham
189. 400 Jaco Momberg 
189. 400 Adweehun
191. 384 Cuz Red
192. 381 smitty cubes
193. 380 freshcuber.de
194. 375 calcuber1800
195. 373 2017LAMB06
196. 368 Cubing_Paddy
197. 363 arquillian
198. 358 drpfisherman
199. 357 Kacper Paweł Dworak
200. 354 sporteisvogel
201. 346 Cubeology
201. 346 sascholeks
203. 341 SpeedyReedy
203. 341 Tonester
205. 340 JustGoodCuber
206. 337 Kyle Ho
207. 332 2018AMSB02
207. 332 SpiFunTastic
207. 332 JChambers13
210. 331 William Austin
211. 327 Utkarsh Ashar
212. 323 LittleLumos
212. 323 kflynn
214. 322 the super cuber
215. 321 DistanceRunner25
216. 316 aznbn
217. 315 Pixaler
217. 315 Trexrush1
219. 313 Ianwubby
220. 310 michaelxfy
221. 307 EDDDY
222. 305 superkitkat106
223. 298 Rubika-37-021204
224. 294 That1Cuber
225. 293 FHAT_PHUT
226. 291 pb_cuber
227. 289 Cube for Thewan
228. 288 Jude_Stradtner
229. 287 BigBrainBoi989
230. 283 Jge
231. 281 FishTalons
231. 281 Sphericality
231. 281 CubingWizard
234. 277 PratikKhannaSkewb
235. 274 Marcus Siu
236. 273 AydenNguyen
237. 272 Omkar1
238. 271 Lewis
238. 271 quing
240. 270 Glincons
241. 268 Logan2017DAYR01
242. 266 turtwig
242. 266 SpeedCubing RDJ
242. 266 CubeEnthusiast15
245. 262 Mattia Pasquini
246. 259 Ethanawoll
247. 257 Keroma12
248. 251 fdh dnfed the solve
249. 250 aarush vasanadu
250. 248 HTS98
251. 247 hkg11khanh
252. 244 Jacob Nokes
252. 244 Abram Grimsley
254. 243 vezeneca
255. 242 Yoyofruits_
256. 240 Bogdan
257. 239 White KB
258. 238 cubing_addict
259. 237 Torch
260. 235 asiahyoo1997
260. 235 Arnavol
262. 234 Cooki348
263. 231 Allagos
263. 231 vishwasankarcubing
265. 230 bennettstouder
266. 229 EmmaTheCapicorn
266. 229 PenaltyCubing
268. 225 MaksymilianMisiak
269. 223 Super_Cuber903
270. 221 Bigcubesrule
271. 220 Alex Tosting
272. 215 Greyson banana
273. 213 SimonK
274. 212 David Reid
275. 210 CaptainCuber
276. 209 theit07
277. 205 TipsterTrickster 
278. 203 whatshisbucket
279. 199 Daniel Partridge
280. 198 Nihahhat
280. 198 Hot potato
282. 197 DesertWolf
283. 196 Chai003
284. 193 Kedin drysdale
284. 193 p.dranchuk
286. 192 Elf
287. 191 kumato
288. 189 beabernardes
289. 188 edsch
290. 187 Arnau Tous
290. 187 Cuber987
292. 186 ErezE
293. 185 Jakub D
294. 183 CubicOreo
295. 182 KingCanyon
296. 181 Rollercoasterben 
297. 177 vilkkuti25
298. 176 SebastianCarrillo
298. 176 Ianis the cuber
300. 174 Color Cuber
301. 173 hebscody
301. 173 Θperm
303. 171 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
303. 171 logofetesulo1
305. 170 vedroboev
305. 170 AmyCubes
307. 169 MLGCubez
307. 169 Meow_dasKatze
309. 166 Puppet09
310. 165 inoske
311. 164 qT Tp
312. 163 FLS99
313. 162 MrLunarWolf
313. 162 Harsha Paladugu
315. 161 PokeCubes
316. 160 Camerone Chin
317. 159 Kael Hitchcock
318. 158 Vicenzo-1
319. 157 Dabmachine1
320. 155 Stokey
321. 154 AustinReed
321. 154 CubableYT
321. 154 Jervis38
324. 152 NoahCubing
325. 151 Llama.Cuber_
325. 151 Tyler Bennett
327. 150 Sawyer
327. 150 I am gan for cubes
329. 144 VIBE_ZT
329. 144 BlueJacket
329. 144 Qzinator
332. 143 Corner Twistz
332. 143 Neon47
332. 143 ponte_fast
335. 142 Francisco Moraes
335. 142 jameschng
337. 141 Hazwi
338. 139 feli.cubes
339. 138 Maxematician
340. 136 Volcaniccubing
340. 136 cometcubes
340. 136 BalsaCuber
343. 134 Ordway Persyn
343. 134 OJ Cubing
343. 134 Das Cubing
346. 133 MatsBergsten
346. 133 josephcuber
346. 133 Henry13
349. 130 The Cubing Fanatic
350. 129 theFMCgod
351. 128 Skuber
352. 127 ARandomCuber
353. 125 Travelingyoyokid
353. 125 Carter Bitz
355. 124 AlexISCrazy
355. 124 roxanajohnson01
357. 123 Pedro Gil
357. 123 ChaseTheCuber12
359. 122 dollarstorecubes
359. 122 Abby
361. 119 max jensen
362. 118 Yoyofruits
363. 116 Sjiraff
364. 115 Ontricus
365. 114 Ravman
366. 113 49shadows
366. 113 Camden jenkins
366. 113 CasperHegt
369. 112 TheEpicCuber
369. 112 Cillian
369. 112 Cooper Jones
372. 111 kbrune
372. 111 Jakub.G
374. 109 Benjamin Bø
375. 108 FaTyl
375. 108 Joe Archibald
377. 103 Firestorming_1
378. 102 Haribo
378. 102 Jackimus
380. 101 theos
380. 101 Mageminx
380. 101 Niclas Mach
383. 100 Bill Domiano
383. 100 Cuber2s
383. 100 jjrthecuber01
386. 98 2020LONG05
386. 98 RyFi
388. 97 kahvipelle123
388. 97 TommyC
390. 96 thomas.sch
390. 96 oliverpallo
390. 96 V Achyuthan
390. 96 Caden Fisher
394. 95 tobysthatsall
394. 95 rjt07
396. 92 mouses_ikae
397. 91 PCCuber
397. 91 yijunleow
397. 91 megacubes
397. 91 Vector
401. 90 destin_shulfer
401. 90 SPEEEEED
403. 89 MJCuber05
403. 89 CubeLub3r
405. 87 jaysammey777
405. 87 Xauxage
405. 87 Auric Cui
408. 86 juanixxds
409. 85 HawaiiLife745
409. 85 Ich_73
411. 84 Timur Demirci
412. 83 KSNCubed
412. 83 Rafaello
412. 83 sband17
415. 82 Lachlan Stephens
415. 82 Thecubingcuber347
415. 82 SuperSkewb
418. 81 Wilhelm
418. 81 Cubing Mania
420. 80 abhijat
420. 80 jack_bellom07
422. 79 OriEy
422. 79 MJbaka
422. 79 jcuber213
425. 78 bh13
425. 78 SlowerCuber
425. 78 Ianis Chele
428. 77 TheKaeden10
429. 76 TheSilverBeluga
429. 76 lil_taco
431. 74 BMcCl1
431. 74 Pfannkuchener
431. 74 Iblfhk
431. 74 dominic_cater
435. 73 AdamRubiksCubed
435. 73 A_Fast
435. 73 SkewbKid
438. 72 brad711
438. 72 WoowyBaby
440. 71 buzzteam4
440. 71 aamiel
440. 71 LHCUBE2017
443. 70 Cuber JH
443. 70 CuberCuShaw
443. 70 Aussie Saad
443. 70 Danielle Ang
443. 70 CJ York
443. 70 Jonathan Truchot
443. 70 JohnDaCuber
450. 69 jtcubezyt
450. 69 KingKong617
452. 68 OwlC
453. 66 Eli Apperson
454. 65 AngeGabriel
454. 65 Twisted Cubing
454. 65 SYUTEO
457. 64 Aadil ali
457. 64 KingWilwin16
457. 64 V Perm
457. 64 ThomasBevan
457. 64 ajw9668
462. 63 Kymlikespotatoes12105
462. 63 Gavsters_Cubing
462. 63 jbudd
465. 62 Comvat
465. 62 Chew Zheng Rui
465. 62 2x2er129
468. 61 JustinTimeCuber
468. 61 [email protected]
468. 61 BLCuber8
468. 61 c00bmaster
472. 59 TheKravCuber
472. 59 Kaktoose
474. 58 KamTheCuber
474. 58 owendonnelly
474. 58 CT-6666
474. 58 Kgr
474. 58 Johnathan Young
479. 57 sqAree
479. 57 FlatMars
479. 57 Carter Cubes
479. 57 bpaulson
479. 57 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
484. 56 JoXCuber
484. 56 FH1986
484. 56 eddieyu
487. 55 JAcubes
487. 55 Soldier
489. 54 Aerocuber
489. 54 Jacobo_Formigós
491. 53 Jami Viljanen
491. 53 DuckubingCuber347
493. 52 Predther
494. 51 BigTriboli
494. 51 vi_
496. 50 YPerm
496. 50 Mister.EliotB
496. 50 Heheheha
496. 50 cubeth
500. 49 Neb
501. 48 Nitin Kumar 2018
501. 48 Cosmic Cubes
503. 47 Chris Choi
503. 47 Maximilian2011
503. 47 Icuber17
506. 46 Enirolf
507. 45 Kalindu
507. 45 tabberkev
509. 44 CUBING08
510. 43 Ricco
510. 43 oliver sitja sichel
510. 43 Yudo
510. 43 ARJCuber
514. 42 rileymc
514. 42 Fmlet
516. 41 SUCubing
516. 41 randomcubes
516. 41 sleepx
516. 41 CuberThomas
520. 40 xyzzy
520. 40 topppits
520. 40 Caleb Ashley
520. 40 AnnaW
520. 40 Bababooey
520. 40 Lubot99
520. 40 liamcubes10
520. 40 Jany
520. 40 NmeCuber
529. 39 dario1514
529. 39 NicsMunari
529. 39 bradmk;wes
529. 39 SmirkyCubes
529. 39 equatoR_
534. 38 Amelia Cheng
534. 38 Janster1909
536. 37 TheSlowCuber
536. 37 NONOGamer12
536. 37 Aos1220221803
536. 37 helloimcubedup
536. 37 cubED5799
541. 36 DaTornadoKarateCuber
541. 36 Imsoosm
541. 36 Orr
544. 35 Valken
544. 35 JFCUBING
544. 35 YellowEnte
547. 34 arbivara
547. 34 rubiksman0
547. 34 Arcanist
547. 34 Huntsidermy Cubed
551. 33 pizzacrust
551. 33 THE CUBER SQUARED
551. 33 Glyr
551. 33 RubricCubric
551. 33 fc3x3
551. 33 yeen
557. 32 Cubixy
557. 32 Zacian1516
559. 31 Sellerie11
560. 30 SpeedCubeLegend17
560. 30 NotMeCubes
562. 29 FaLoL
562. 29 CryptoConnor
562. 29 Cubinginatree
562. 29 SkewbyCuber
566. 28 DDDDavid
566. 28 GLV
566. 28 spalmon
566. 28 Iglesauce
570. 27 Billybong378
570. 27 RapsinSix
570. 27 Martwin
570. 27 Nitstar6174
574. 26 MazeHew
574. 26 Dino_Kuber
576. 25 cubingmom2
576. 25 ShortStuff
576. 25 Cuber.Hello.com
579. 24 Cosmos
579. 24 Mantas U
581. 23 penguinhopper
581. 23 Tranman64
581. 23 Jilli0
584. 22 CubiBubi
584. 22 OllieCubing
584. 22 Hubbabubba10100
584. 22 Beckham
584. 22 Topher_
589. 21 RyanSoh
589. 21 myoder
589. 21 mipmopblorg
589. 21 DavidEdwards
589. 21 justyy14
589. 21 Dude123
595. 20 Anka
595. 20 CuberDawnF2L
595. 20 Jorian Meeuse
595. 20 ya boi jimmy
595. 20 lucazdoescubingstuff
600. 19 m24816
600. 19 Der Der
600. 19 ICuber_Official
600. 19 AquaStormCuber
600. 19 wave_cuber
605. 18 Krökeldil
605. 18 Shaquille_oatmeal
605. 18 http_Noel
605. 18 kirbzcitkatz
605. 18 vedant super cuber
605. 18 nicb4491
611. 17 toinou06cubing
611. 17 Mr Cuber
611. 17 Smart_Cat19
611. 17 hankthetank
611. 17 GuiltyLizard698
611. 17 UkkoE
617. 16 jakesamarel
617. 16 Akshath
617. 16 Dimitry
617. 16 orangeicing
621. 15 John Benwell
621. 15 Fin
621. 15 SSpzcee
621. 15 lucyd266
621. 15 Hex Cubing
626. 14 mrjames113083
626. 14 Ali161102
626. 14 anna4f
626. 14 brodawg
626. 14 Lookify cubef
626. 14 Gamerwhocubes
626. 14 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
626. 14 fjwareh
634. 13 colegemuth
634. 13 Algfish31
634. 13 StopMotionCuber
634. 13 PotatoIsGreat
634. 13 ganiscool
634. 13 tornadotypist
640. 12 RainbowsAndStuff
640. 12 thetedbeaux
640. 12 Tom466
640. 12 RCG
640. 12 Bababooey6969
640. 12 Chaseycubes
640. 12 Bld
647. 11 One Wheel
647. 11 Mrhashtagpickle
647. 11 Almondsattyqp
647. 11 LilChedda
647. 11 shaqaroni
652. 10 YaBoiKemp
652. 10 Nash171
652. 10 Sir
652. 10 Q*bertTheCuber
652. 10 Eric3742Jr
657. 9 filmip
657. 9 Andy Chakarov
657. 9 Thebluedragon65
657. 9 Pablo528
657. 9 Idk_htp_Cubes!
657. 9 GWL1000
657. 9 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
664. 8 begiuli65
664. 8 ProStar
664. 8 FlorianEnduro #111
664. 8 Ulysse
664. 8 Akash.G
664. 8 Keerthi Sangelapten
664. 8 BeginneratCFOP
664. 8 Young_sap_BeCubing
664. 8 RisingShinx
673. 7 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
673. 7 SupermacyJ
673. 7 Stxrkzy
673. 7 Lio2010
673. 7 ThijmopTheCuber
673. 7 Joecab 2000
679. 6 BaseballSlashWrestler
679. 6 randomboi
679. 6 mahdi is a cuber 
679. 6 jeff1867
679. 6 kirklilly
679. 6 thefootballplayer
679. 6 shea123
679. 6 cubekid2014
687. 5 thecubemaster23
687. 5 executier
687. 5 balugawale
687. 5 Dr_Brain346
687. 5 Cuber767
687. 5 Samt1210
687. 5 ILikeTrains
694. 4 midnightcuberx
694. 4 Multicubing
694. 4 0987654321
694. 4 the average speed cuber
694. 4 Cuber the trooper
694. 4 karma8724
694. 4 genjirules5$
694. 4 MaxwellCobb
694. 4 Marzar
694. 4 Zaffran
694. 4 NotyingCubes
694. 4 nickromaniello
694. 4 SpedCube
707. 3 aerocube
707. 3 Amadoj
707. 3 BAnnaCubes12
707. 3 Luke1234
707. 3 user10086
707. 3 jose v
707. 3 moronwithcubes
707. 3 Algfish
707. 3 PUMA_09
707. 3 Futurechamp77
707. 3 Nevinator2


*Kilominx* (181)

1. 867 DGCubes
2. 689 gruuby
3. 680 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 473 Luke Garrett
5. 398 WizardCM
6. 319 Ash Black
7. 274 YouCubing
8. 251 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9. 241 TheReasonableCuber
10. 186 NewoMinx
11. 167 BradenTheMagician
12. 159 fdskljgrie
13. 158 Meanjuice
14. 144 Imsoosm
15. 138 Isaiah Scott
16. 127 CB21
17. 124 stanley chapel
18. 122 cuberswoop
19. 120 Benyó
20. 118 Fisko
21. 116 NicsMunari
22. 114 agradess2
23. 108 abunickabhi
24. 103 thomas.sch
25. 84 Rubika-37-021204
26. 80 Mike Hughey
27. 74 whatshisbucket
28. 73 Abram Grimsley
29. 72 Homeschool Cubing
29. 72 tsutt099
31. 62 Magma Cubing
32. 60 Luke Solves Cubes
33. 59 Jacck
34. 55 That1Cuber
35. 50 JackPfeifer
36. 48 abhijat
37. 45 LukasCubes
38. 44 ARSCubing
38. 44 2018KUCZ01
40. 42 MatsBergsten
41. 41 Kael Hitchcock
42. 38 Neon
43. 37 João Vinicius
44. 36 Thecubingcuber347
44. 36 Ethanawoll
46. 35 Lewis
46. 35 Vicenzo-1
48. 34 CornerTwisted
49. 32 Chris Van Der Brink
50. 31 Kacper Paweł Dworak
50. 31 Cubing Mania
52. 30 BigBrainBoi989
53. 29 edsch
54. 28 helloimcubedup
55. 27 cuberkid10
55. 27 Sub1Hour
55. 27 2018AMSB02
55. 27 NN29Cubes
55. 27 ponte_fast
60. 25 kumato
60. 25 Hargun02
60. 25 Magdamini
60. 25 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
64. 24 Tues
64. 24 EthanMCuber
64. 24 Bigcubesrule
67. 23 Shirosuki
68. 22 Zeke Mackay
68. 22 Pedro Gil
70. 21 AndyMok
71. 20 Carter Cubes
71. 20 EmmaTheCapicorn
73. 19 Dylan Swarts
73. 19 CrispyCubing
73. 19 InfinityCuber324
73. 19 Cooper Jones
77. 18 kbrune
77. 18 Raymos Castillo
77. 18 CubableYT
77. 18 Xatu
77. 18 DuckubingCuber347
82. 17 InlandEmpireCuber
82. 17 mariotdias
84. 16 Hyperion
84. 16 Glincons
84. 16 Thewan
84. 16 jtcubezyt
88. 15 Natanael
88. 15 freshcuber.de
88. 15 dollarstorecubes
91. 14 Elf
91. 14 Ianwubby
91. 14 JAcubes
91. 14 JohnDaCuber
91. 14 Yoyofruits_
91. 14 SkewbKid
97. 13 GenTheThief
97. 13 Liam Wadek
97. 13 Ich_73
97. 13 megacubes
97. 13 theFMCgod
97. 13 equatoR_
103. 12 Krökeldil
103. 12 Jacob Nokes
103. 12 mipmopblorg
103. 12 rileymc
103. 12 KingTriden
108. 11 hotufos
108. 11 begiuli65
108. 11 FLS99
108. 11 Sphericality
108. 11 Poorcuber09
108. 11 Mister.EliotB
114. 10 asiahyoo1997
114. 10 Ryan Pilat
116. 9 FaLoL
116. 9 mihnea3000
116. 9 White KB
116. 9 CubicOreo
116. 9 Theo Goluboff
116. 9 dario1514
122. 8 MrKuba600
122. 8 Caden Fisher
122. 8 Panagiotis Christopoulos
122. 8 Gadiboyo
122. 8 Llama.Cuber_
122. 8 Yoyofruits
122. 8 mouses_ikae
129. 7 the super cuber
129. 7 quing
129. 7 karma8724
129. 7 Daniel Partridge
129. 7 juanixxds
129. 7 AmyCubes_
129. 7 A_Fast
129. 7 ThomasBevan
137. 6 Jami Viljanen
137. 6 OJ Cubing
137. 6 colegemuth
137. 6 Cubeology
137. 6 Multicubing
137. 6 2019ECKE02
137. 6 cubing_addict
137. 6 Tyler Bennett
137. 6 Krilov
137. 6 Danielle Ang
137. 6 BUFI
137. 6 robotmania
149. 5 arbivara
149. 5 xyzzy
149. 5 lumes2121
149. 5 Predther
149. 5 PCCuber
149. 5 Jakub26
149. 5 LilChedda
149. 5 Lukz
149. 5 JacobLittleton
149. 5 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
149. 5 yeen
149. 5 cubED5799
161. 4 d2polld
161. 4 Calumv 
161. 4 Gan11Cuber
161. 4 Algfish31
161. 4 nigelthecuber
161. 4 Pyratechnics
161. 4 ShortStuff
161. 4 jsolver
161. 4 Shrihan
161. 4 Nitstar6174
161. 4 Thebluedragon65
161. 4 Nitin Kumar 2018
173. 3 Billybong378
173. 3 linus.sch
173. 3 Luke1234
173. 3 BaseballSlashWrestler
173. 3 WHACKITROX
173. 3 MaxwellCobb
173. 3 max jensen
173. 3 lucazdoescubingstuff
173. 3 Dino_Kuber


*Mini Guildford* (208)

1. 847 ichcubegerne
2. 548 Luke Garrett
3. 518 Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4. 373 gruuby
5. 340 WizardCM
6. 338 TheReasonableCuber
7. 329 DGCubes
8. 308 Ash Black
9. 286 tJardigradHe
10. 260 EvanWright1
11. 247 tommyo11
12. 238 Poorcuber09
13. 233 Tues
14. 225 Shaun Mack
15. 170 Ryan Pilat
16. 162 Benyó
17. 158 JacobLittleton
18. 154 DynaXT
19. 153 NewoMinx
20. 152 tsutt099
20. 152 Theo Goluboff
22. 146 beabernardes
23. 137 Zeke Mackay
24. 135 alyzsnyzs
25. 134 Chris Van Der Brink
25. 134 Fisko
27. 129 CB21
28. 124 sigalig
29. 111 BradenTheMagician
29. 111 Raymos Castillo
31. 108 Magma Cubing
32. 106 dycocubix
32. 106 Luke Solves Cubes
32. 106 zSquirreL
35. 102 Heewon Seo
36. 91 João Vinicius
36. 91 Max C.
38. 89 Hyperion
39. 87 KrokosB
40. 85 Boris McCoy
41. 84 Jammy
42. 83 Cubey_Tube
43. 82 OriginalUsername
44. 79 Brendyn Dunagan
45. 76 Antto Pitkänen
45. 76 drpfisherman
47. 75 remopihel
48. 67 Jacck
49. 66 Hayden Ng
50. 64 ErezE
51. 62 rdurette10
52. 59 MichaelNielsen
53. 58 bluishshark
54. 55 any name you wish
55. 53 Loffy8
56. 50 YouCubing
56. 50 oliverpallo
56. 50 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
56. 50 KingWilwin16
60. 48 AndyMok
60. 48 Christopher Fandrich
60. 48 KarlJagiel
63. 47 weatherman223
63. 47 Magdamini
63. 47 Jacob Nokes
66. 46 vilkkuti25
66. 46 BrianJ
68. 43 DistanceRunner25
69. 42 whatshisbucket
69. 42 MaksymilianMisiak
71. 41 Jakub26
72. 40 derk
73. 39 Bigcubesrule
74. 37 MatsBergsten
74. 37 asiahyoo1997
74. 37 lumes2121
74. 37 CornerTwisted
78. 35 dollarstorecubes
78. 35 Jge
80. 34 Ethanawoll
80. 34 Firestorming_1
80. 34 Huntsidermy Cubed
83. 33 abhijat
83. 33 Bill Domiano
83. 33 CubingWizard
86. 31 DhruvA
86. 31 Cody_Caston
88. 30 sporteisvogel
88. 30 FLS99
88. 30 KellanTheCubingCoder
88. 30 ARSCubing
88. 30 Oliver Pällo
88. 30 JohnDaCuber
94. 29 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
94. 29 Haribo
94. 29 Quixoteace
97. 28 White KB
97. 28 Calcube
97. 28 fdskljgrie
100. 27 Color Cuber
101. 26 Kael Hitchcock
101. 26 Homeschool Cubing
101. 26 edsch
104. 24 thomas.sch
104. 24 Pedro Gil
104. 24 Vicenzo-1
107. 23 Shadowjockey
107. 23 Dylan Swarts
107. 23 2018AMSB02
107. 23 Mageminx
107. 23 destin_shulfer
107. 23 Francisco Moraes
107. 23 Ricardo Zapata
107. 23 darrensaito
107. 23 InfinityCuber324
107. 23 Greyson bananas
117. 22 TipsterTrickster 
117. 22 DesertWolf
117. 22 Kacper Paweł Dworak
117. 22 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
117. 22 Bashy
117. 22 Neon
123. 21 theos
123. 21 mihnea3000
125. 20 the super cuber
125. 20 G2013
125. 20 NN29Cubes
125. 20 Danny Morgan
129. 19 Carter-Thomas
129. 19 Daniel Partridge
131. 18 EDDDY
131. 18 Glincons
131. 18 Caíque crispim
131. 18 Greyson banana
131. 18 Parist P
136. 17 Hot potato
136. 17 Cubing_Paddy
138. 16 Fred Lang
138. 16 Marcus Siu
138. 16 Arnau Tous
138. 16 AmyCubes_
138. 16 V Perm
143. 15 MattP98
143. 15 BradyCubes08
143. 15 aarush vasanadu
143. 15 quing
147. 14 Alpha cuber
147. 14 Li Xiang
147. 14 cubing_addict
147. 14 dario1514
151. 13 oliver sitja sichel
151. 13 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
151. 13 SkewbKid
154. 12 Rollercoasterben 
154. 12 Ayce
154. 12 Aerocuber
154. 12 Abram Grimsley
158. 11 tigermaxi
158. 11 One Wheel
158. 11 ARandomCuber
158. 11 Koen van Aller
158. 11 wearephamily1719
158. 11 nigelthecuber
158. 11 theFMCgod
158. 11 A_Fast
158. 11 ThomasBevan
167. 10 InlandEmpireCuber
167. 10 OriEy
167. 10 2019ECKE02
167. 10 Isaiah Scott
167. 10 EmmaTheCapicorn
172. 9 epride17
172. 9 sqAree
172. 9 xyzzy
172. 9 abunickabhi
172. 9 begiuli65
172. 9 AydenNguyen
178. 8 hotufos
178. 8 Pfannkuchener
178. 8 Rubika-37-021204
178. 8 Calumv 
178. 8 cuberswoop
178. 8 Auric Cui
178. 8 BigBrainBoi989
185. 7 Lewis
185. 7 OJ Cubing
185. 7 Jaco Momberg 
185. 7 JAcubes
185. 7 Shirosuki
185. 7 baseballjello67
185. 7 Twisted Cubing
185. 7 Tom466
185. 7 roxanajohnson01
185. 7 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
195. 6 Brayden Gilland
195. 6 Sphericality
195. 6 Henry13
195. 6 equatoR_
199. 5 kbrune
199. 5 MrLunarWolf
199. 5 JustGoodCuber
199. 5 That1Cuber
199. 5 Orr
199. 5 Krilov
199. 5 max jensen
199. 5 jeff1867
199. 5 Sawyer
199. 5 CuberThomas


*Redi Cube* (130)

1. 949 Chris Van Der Brink
2. 912 DGCubes
3. 747 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4. 584 Ash Black
5. 506 gruuby
6. 413 tsutt099
7. 409 Redicubeman
8. 282 Jacck
9. 260 Mike Hughey
9. 260 Fisko
11. 256 Abram Grimsley
12. 252 YouCubing
13. 206 Rubika-37-021204
14. 200 Luke Garrett
15. 192 2017LAMB06
16. 191 Homeschool Cubing
17. 190 Meanjuice
18. 189 Magma Cubing
19. 178 TheReasonableCuber
20. 154 Raymos Castillo
21. 149 abunickabhi
22. 141 Shaun Mack
23. 136 freshcuber.de
24. 132 CB21
25. 112 InlandEmpireCuber
26. 87 BigBrainBoi989
27. 86 MichaelNielsen
28. 83 zSquirreL
29. 82 bennettstouder
30. 78 EthanMCuber
31. 76 DynaXT
32. 70 2018AMSB02
33. 69 Ethanawoll
34. 68 dollarstorecubes
34. 68 EmmaTheCapicorn
36. 64 edsch
37. 62 cubing_addict
38. 60 Zeke Mackay
39. 59 Kael Hitchcock
40. 55 thomas.sch
41. 54 drpfisherman
42. 53 InfinityCuber324
43. 49 bluishshark
44. 48 BradenTheMagician
45. 46 JacobLittleton
46. 45 JohnDaCuber
47. 44 cuberkid10
47. 44 Sub1Hour
49. 41 theos
49. 41 Kacper Paweł Dworak
51. 39 Cubeology
51. 39 CornerTwisted
53. 37 Sean Hartman
53. 37 Hyperion
53. 37 Cubing Mania
56. 36 BMcCl1
57. 33 buzzteam4
58. 32 Danny Morgan
59. 29 sporteisvogel
60. 28 Ianwubby
61. 26 Trig0n
62. 25 Adam Chodyniecki
63. 24 2019ECKE02
64. 23 ARandomCuber
64. 23 lilwoaji
64. 23 Krökeldil
67. 22 V Perm
67. 22 jo141
69. 21 Dylan Swarts
69. 21 JoXCuber
71. 20 the super cuber
71. 20 Wilhelm
71. 20 BradyCubes08
74. 19 AndyMok
75. 18 CalamityCubes
76. 17 equatoR_
77. 16 kbrune
77. 16 JackPfeifer
77. 16 jjjdragon31
77. 16 NN29Cubes
77. 16 Tyler Bennett
77. 16 Zacian1516
83. 15 Natanael
83. 15 Sjiraff
83. 15 CubingWizard
86. 14 FaTyl
86. 14 Llama.Cuber_
88. 13 remopihel
89. 12 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
90. 11 xyzzy
90. 11 Neb
90. 11 Calumv 
90. 11 Caden Fisher
90. 11 Carter-Thomas
95. 10 FLS99
95. 10 Bill Domiano
95. 10 Glincons
95. 10 roxanajohnson01
99. 9 asiahyoo1997
99. 9 Lewis
99. 9 linus.sch
99. 9 DistanceRunner25
99. 9 DDDDavid
104. 8 OJ Cubing
104. 8 rileymc
106. 7 colegemuth
106. 7 any name you wish
106. 7 JAcubes
106. 7 bobbybob
106. 7 jtcubezyt
106. 7 Cuber987
106. 7 Stokey
106. 7 GeographicalCuber
114. 6 Billybong378
114. 6 RainbowsAndStuff
114. 6 ChaseTheCuber12
114. 6 AmyCubes_
114. 6 ThomasBevan
119. 5 White KB
119. 5 [email protected]
119. 5 Joe Archibald
119. 5 Anka
119. 5 2018KEAR02
124. 4 One Wheel
124. 4 Pfannkuchener
124. 4 MasterIcePanda
124. 4 Loffy8
124. 4 lucyd266
124. 4 max jensen
124. 4 ly_6


*Master Pyraminx* (88)

1. 745 DGCubes
2. 674 ichcubegerne
3. 617 gruuby


Spoiler



4. 410 Jacck
5. 397 Ash Black
6. 324 Mike Hughey
6. 324 One Wheel
8. 260 YouCubing
9. 252 TheReasonableCuber
10. 249 ARSCubing
11. 244 WizardCM
12. 243 freshcuber.de
13. 205 Homeschool Cubing
14. 190 Harsha Paladugu
15. 186 abunickabhi
16. 174 Rubika-37-021204
17. 136 Benyó
18. 120 CB21
19. 95 BradenTheMagician
20. 93 Chris Van Der Brink
21. 73 fdskljgrie
22. 66 tsutt099
23. 65 InlandEmpireCuber
24. 57 whatshisbucket
25. 45 Hyperion
26. 39 Zeke Mackay
27. 36 EmmaTheCapicorn
28. 35 VIBE_ZT
29. 34 Magma Cubing
30. 33 MichaelNielsen
30. 33 Raymos Castillo
30. 33 Neon
33. 29 Ethanawoll
33. 29 InfinityCuber324
35. 28 Kacper Paweł Dworak
35. 28 Krökeldil
37. 27 Lewis
37. 27 sporteisvogel
37. 27 thomas.sch
40. 26 Abram Grimsley
41. 23 2018AMSB02
41. 23 DistanceRunner25
43. 22 JohnDaCuber
43. 22 Danny Morgan
45. 21 cuberswoop
46. 20 Cube for Thewan
47. 17 megacubes
47. 17 EthanMCuber
47. 17 CubingWizard
50. 16 remopihel
50. 16 Meanjuice
50. 16 Daniel Partridge
53. 15 Kit Clement
53. 15 Thewan
53. 15 Jge
56. 14 Wilhelm
56. 14 Rafaello
58. 13 FLS99
59. 12 White KB
59. 12 vedroboev
59. 12 Camden jenkins
59. 12 equatoR_
63. 11 hotufos
63. 11 Natanael
63. 11 Thecubingcuber347
63. 11 cubing_addict
63. 11 Chai003
68. 10 CubicOreo
68. 10 Yoyofruits_
68. 10 AmyCubes_
68. 10 ThomasBevan
72. 9 CornerTwisted
73. 8 AustinReed
73. 8 NewoMinx
75. 7 colegemuth
75. 7 rileymc
77. 6 arbivara
77. 6 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
77. 6 Anka
77. 6 Tekooo
81. 5 xyzzy
81. 5 Billybong378
81. 5 Poorcuber09
81. 5 Caíque crispim
81. 5 Timur Demirci
81. 5 max jensen
81. 5 dario1514
81. 5 PiMaster314


*15 Puzzle* (89)

1. 423 ichcubegerne
2. 266 DGCubes
3. 187 YouCubing
3. 187 Jacck


Spoiler



5. 171 freshcuber.de
6. 159 Li Xiang
7. 130 MatsBergsten
8. 115 InlandEmpireCuber
9. 96 Zamirul Faris
10. 95 stanley chapel
11. 86 CB21
12. 85 quing
13. 80 cuberswoop
14. 51 Ontricus
15. 46 bennettstouder
15. 46 Kacper Paweł Dworak
17. 44 2018AMSB02
18. 41 CubeEnthusiast15
19. 40 Raymos Castillo
20. 36 PortugeeJoe
21. 34 Jason Tzeng
22. 33 Bogdan
23. 32 2018KEAR02
24. 30 Ethanawoll
25. 29 Daanbe
25. 29 Meanjuice
27. 28 Algfish
28. 27 FaTyl
28. 27 Jack Law
30. 25 Soldier
31. 23 OJ Cubing
31. 23 xyzzy
33. 22 Θperm
34. 21 BradenTheMagician
34. 21 JohnDaCuber
36. 20 aarush vasanadu
37. 19 GrettGrett
38. 18 Chris Van Der Brink
38. 18 EthanMCuber
40. 17 dycocubix
40. 17 Zeke Mackay
40. 17 Redicubeman
43. 16 FLS99
43. 16 thomas.sch
43. 16 floqualmie
46. 15 vedroboev
47. 14 dads_cookies
47. 14 N4C0
47. 14 2018KUCZ01
50. 13 destin_shulfer
50. 13 TGWCubing
50. 13 kylez
53. 12 White KB
53. 12 Sub1Hour
53. 12 riz3ndrr 
53. 12 2019ECKE02
53. 12 nurhid.hisham
53. 12 equatoR_
59. 11 Natanael
59. 11 ProStar
61. 10 DistanceRunner25
61. 10 cubing_addict
63. 9 the super cuber
63. 9 sigalig
63. 9 begiuli65
63. 9 pizzacrust
63. 9 Ryan Pilat
63. 9 KingTriden
63. 9 Vector
70. 8 CodingCuber
70. 8 linus.sch
70. 8 Maximilian2011
70. 8 Chai003
70. 8 Theo Goluboff
75. 7 asiahyoo1997
76. 6 hotufos
76. 6 AngeGabriel
78. 5 sporteisvogel
78. 5 MaksymilianMisiak
78. 5 Hyperion
78. 5 user10086
78. 5 Krilov
78. 5 Ivanko_UA
84. 4 Cuz Red
84. 4 Algfish31
84. 4 Ash Black
84. 4 max jensen
84. 4 rlnninja44
84. 4 jeff1867


*Speed Fewest Moves* (101)

1. 502 any name you wish
2. 180 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3. 175 WizardCM


Spoiler



4. 171 Meanjuice
5. 147 WoowyBaby
6. 140 kbrune
7. 137 DGCubes
8. 127 CB21
9. 102 baseballjello67
10. 98 remopihel
11. 88 Jacck
12. 86 V Achyuthan
13. 80 DynaXT
14. 78 Ryan Pilat
15. 72 xyzzy
16. 71 Luke Solves Cubes
17. 64 hyn
18. 54 EthanMCuber
19. 47 Homeschool Cubing
19. 47 BigBrainBoi989
21. 46 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
22. 39 arquillian
23. 35 Poorcuber09
24. 34 AndyMok
25. 33 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
26. 31 BradenTheMagician
26. 31 nigelthecuber
26. 31 p.dranchuk
29. 29 T1_M0
29. 29 vedroboev
31. 27 trangium
31. 27 NmeCuber
33. 26 Zeke Mackay
34. 25 FLS99
35. 20 MartinN13
35. 20 InlandEmpireCuber
37. 19 2018AMSB02
37. 19 Kacper Paweł Dworak
37. 19 Hyperion
37. 19 MaxwellCobb
41. 18 Ricardo Zapata
41. 18 Johnathan Young
43. 17 Triangles_are_cubers
43. 17 Raymos Castillo
43. 17 SpeedyReedy
46. 16 GenTheThief
46. 16 Kael Hitchcock
48. 14 Shadowjockey
48. 14 DistanceRunner25
48. 14 Vicenzo-1
48. 14 max jensen
52. 13 ichcubegerne
52. 13 Tues
52. 13 zSquirreL
52. 13 charlh_bld
52. 13 ThomasBevan
57. 12 sigalig
57. 12 Luke Garrett
57. 12 Sphericality
57. 12 Jammy
61. 11 brad711
61. 11 DhruvA
61. 11 quing
61. 11 Alison Meador
61. 11 Ravman
61. 11 slaifjdliajf
61. 11 Bigcubesrule
68. 10 npaul282
68. 10 Xauxage
68. 10 hotufos
68. 10 begiuli65
68. 10 Calumv 
68. 10 dads_cookies
68. 10 Carter-Thomas
75. 9 Ianwubby
75. 9 abunickabhi
75. 9 Dylan Swarts
75. 9 aarush vasanadu
75. 9 DUDECUBER
75. 9 yijunleow
75. 9 Algfish31
75. 9 OllieCubing
75. 9 TheSlowCuber
75. 9 CornerTwisted
75. 9 Danielle Ang
75. 9 DavidEdwards
75. 9 c00bmaster
75. 9 bradmk;wes
75. 9 Kar0
75. 9 Cubing_Paddy
75. 9 Cooper Jones
75. 9 Waqfiqh cubing
93. 8 MatsBergsten
93. 8 João Vinicius
93. 8 PiEquals3.14
93. 8 tommyo11
93. 8 cuberswoop
93. 8 Mytprodude
93. 8 Shuey L
93. 8 PenaltyCubing
93. 8 fjwareh


*Mirror Blocks* (236)

1. 1222 BradenTheMagician
2. 1128 ichcubegerne
3. 816 gruuby


Spoiler



4. 663 TheReasonableCuber
5. 612 Haya_Mirror
6. 535 Ash Black
7. 504 DGCubes
8. 412 Valken
9. 402 Alison Meador
10. 371 Homeschool Cubing
10. 371 WizardCM
12. 340 Abram Grimsley
13. 317 YouCubing
14. 200 DUDECUBER
14. 200 Thewan
16. 195 Luke Solves Cubes
17. 184 lilwoaji
18. 177 Meanjuice
19. 170 freshcuber.de
20. 163 ErezE
21. 160 fdskljgrie
22. 157 CB21
23. 140 WHACKITROX
24. 134 zSquirreL
25. 125 Jack Law
26. 121 Raymos Castillo
27. 117 InfinityCuber324
28. 115 InlandEmpireCuber
29. 113 alyzsnyzs
30. 112 Omkar1
31. 111 JacobLittleton
32. 109 Cubing Mania
33. 107 juanixxds
34. 101 abunickabhi
35. 98 Hyperion
36. 95 Luke Garrett
37. 92 SpeedyReedy
38. 87 Cubey_Tube
39. 86 Redicubeman
39. 86 Hazwi
39. 86 SuperSkewb
42. 83 JohnDaCuber
43. 78 Chris Van Der Brink
43. 78 tsutt099
45. 77 ARSCubing
46. 74 Calcube
47. 73 Ricardo Zapata
48. 72 thomas.sch
49. 71 MaksymilianMisiak
50. 69 Multicubing
51. 68 Jammy
52. 67 Rubika-37-021204
52. 67 bluishshark
54. 64 GrettGrett
55. 63 Janster1909
56. 58 Krökeldil
57. 57 Jacck
57. 57 ponte_fast
57. 57 Hari Hari
60. 56 CubeEnthusiast15
60. 56 Jge
62. 54 Kael Hitchcock
63. 52 weatherman223
64. 51 cuberkid10
65. 50 Ethanawoll
65. 50 Zamirul Faris
67. 49 Magdamini
68. 46 cubing_addict
69. 45 Marcus Siu
70. 43 Magma Cubing
71. 42 2018AMSB02
71. 42 drpfisherman
73. 40 YellowEnte
73. 40 Cube for Thewan
75. 38 Bigcubesrule
76. 37 BigBrainBoi989
77. 36 vedroboev
77. 36 Quixoteace
79. 34 GooseCuber
80. 33 TheDubDubJr
80. 33 Kacper Paweł Dworak
80. 33 ELLE1000
83. 32 the super cuber
84. 31 dollarstorecubes
84. 31 NONOGamer12
86. 30 FLS99
86. 30 Isaiah Scott
88. 29 logofetesulo1
88. 29 CuberThomas
90. 28 Zeke Mackay
90. 28 Pfannkuchener
90. 28 myoder
90. 28 CuberCuShaw
90. 28 roxanajohnson01
90. 28 Huntsidermy Cubed
96. 27 quing
96. 27 DistanceRunner25
96. 27 khachuli
99. 26 OJ Cubing
99. 26 jtcubezyt
101. 25 Cillian
101. 25 Enirolf
103. 24 Xatu
103. 24 jameschng
105. 23 oliverpallo
105. 23 Max C.
105. 23 max jensen
105. 23 Cuber.Hello.com
109. 22 FaTyl
109. 22 A_Fast
111. 21 CubicOreo
111. 21 hotufos
111. 21 JoXCuber
111. 21 theit07
111. 21 Ich_73
111. 21 Bld
117. 20 JustinTimeCuber
117. 20 http_Noel
117. 20 theFMCgod
117. 20 equatoR_
121. 19 Mike Hughey
121. 19 Wilhelm
121. 19 user10086
121. 19 Orr
121. 19 Elisa Rippe
121. 19 Ssiא
127. 18 Poorcuber09
127. 18 Beckham
127. 18 VGCubing
127. 18 Iglesauce
131. 17 agradess2
131. 17 Midnight_Cuber
131. 17 Panagiotis Christopoulos
131. 17 EthanMCuber
131. 17 AmyCubes_
131. 17 CubingWizard
137. 16 Natanael
137. 16 AnnaW
137. 16 Glincons
137. 16 EmmaTheCapicorn
137. 16 Exmestify
137. 16 ILikeTrains
137. 16 yoyoyobank3
144. 15 Vicenzo-1
144. 15 I am gan for cubes
146. 14 Cuber JH
146. 14 CornerTwisted
146. 14 jeff1867
146. 14 Splenj
146. 14 Danny Morgan
146. 14 SkewbKid
152. 13 AndyMok
152. 13 David Reid
152. 13 Θperm
152. 13 Dorkios
152. 13 FH1986
152. 13 Chai003
152. 13 BUFI
159. 12 DhruvA
159. 12 Lewis
159. 12 Xauxage
159. 12 Cubeology
159. 12 BenChristman1
159. 12 JAcubes
159. 12 Llama.Cuber_
159. 12 helloimcubedup
159. 12 jcuber213
168. 11 dhafin
168. 11 RainbowsAndStuff
168. 11 a_cuber04
168. 11 wave_cuber
168. 11 ninjaravioli
168. 11 Nevinator2
174. 10 Predther
174. 10 SUCubing
174. 10 DDDDavid
174. 10 Aos1220221803
174. 10 spalmon
174. 10 robotmania
174. 10 Cubing_Paddy
174. 10 Zacian1516
174. 10 d---
183. 9 Ricco
183. 9 Tues
183. 9 rileymc
186. 8 Sean Hartman
186. 8 xyzzy
186. 8 Corner Twistz
186. 8 Jacob Nokes
186. 8 Shirosuki
186. 8 Henry13
186. 8 Dino_Kuber
193. 7 nms777
193. 7 FishTalons
193. 7 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
193. 7 LilChedda
193. 7 PUMA_09
193. 7 Timo961
193. 7 CasperHegt
200. 6 Iblfhk
200. 6 KellanTheCubingCoder
200. 6 OllieCubing
200. 6 Pyratechnics
200. 6 mahdi is a cuber 
200. 6 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
206. 5 MEF227
206. 5 Li Xiang
206. 5 Anka
206. 5 Sheng241
206. 5 Caden Fisher
206. 5 Dr_Brain346
206. 5 CT-6666
206. 5 Kaycubes
206. 5 Krilov
206. 5 Arcanist
206. 5 Thebluedragon65
206. 5 Topher_
218. 4 One Wheel
218. 4 MrLunarWolf
218. 4 CubiBubi
218. 4 Jakub26
218. 4 Mrhashtagpickle
218. 4 cuberswoop
218. 4 brodawg
218. 4 Cuber the trooper
218. 4 Aluminum
218. 4 Wilfredlam0418
218. 4 Tekooo
218. 4 Aalbino
218. 4 rubik'scubeguy
218. 4 liamcubes10
218. 4 sleepx
218. 4 DemonChihuahua
218. 4 graysonthecuber
218. 4 yeen
218. 4 Fmlet


*Curvy Copter* (20)

1. 382 DGCubes
2. 202 thomas.sch
3. 128 YouCubing


Spoiler



4. 93 CB21
5. 88 One Wheel
6. 30 Ethanawoll
7. 24 whatshisbucket
8. 19 CubeEnthusiast15
9. 18 2018AMSB02
10. 13 Jacck
11. 12 BradenTheMagician
11. 12 V Perm
13. 8 hotufos
14. 7 Natanael
14. 7 Panagiotis Christopoulos
14. 7 equatoR_
17. 6 ichcubegerne
17. 6 Li Xiang
17. 6 max jensen
17. 6 jameschng


*Face-Turning Octahedron* (57)

1. 492 edd_dib
2. 454 SpeedyOctahedron
3. 394 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 361 cuberkid10
5. 354 Charles Jerome
6. 324 xyzzy
7. 279 TipsterTrickster 
8. 246 Kit Clement
9. 228 One Wheel
10. 204 freshcuber.de
11. 186 YouCubing
12. 150 Ryan Pilat
13. 141 rubiksman0
14. 119 vishwasankarcubing
15. 112 CB21
16. 108 thomas.sch
17. 106 drpfisherman
18. 104 Raymos Castillo
18. 104 zSquirreL
20. 102 Peter Preston
21. 88 BradenTheMagician
22. 83 DistanceRunner25
23. 65 Chris Van Der Brink
24. 60 Das Cubing
24. 60 Glincons
26. 58 HawaiiLife745
27. 49 Der Der
28. 43 Rubika-37-021204
29. 41 2018AMSB02
30. 40 kits_
31. 30 Zeke Mackay
32. 29 Sub1Hour
33. 27 Tx789
34. 24 2017LAMB06
35. 22 Krökeldil
36. 21 Poorcuber09
37. 19 cubing_addict
38. 18 Skullush
38. 18 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
40. 17 Magma Cubing
41. 16 sporteisvogel
42. 15 Dylan Swarts
43. 13 Mike Hughey
43. 13 TheDubDubJr
45. 12 Ethanawoll
46. 11 equatoR_
47. 10 Jacck
47. 10 InlandEmpireCuber
49. 9 Chris Choi
49. 9 Neon
51. 8 ichcubegerne
51. 8 Yoyofruits
53. 6 Amelia Cheng
53. 6 CubicOreo
55. 5 hotufos
55. 5 max jensen
55. 5 Alison Meador


----------



## Mike Hughey (Tuesday at 3:07 AM)

Here are the 2022 means for each event. To be listed in an event, you must have had at least five valid results (non dnfs). The results here are the mean of the best five results/averages during all of 2022.

*2x2x2* (501)

1. 0.93 Legomanz
2. 1.05 Charles Jerome
3. 1.12 BrianJ


Spoiler



4. 1.24 Yo123
5. 1.29 Luke Garrett
6. 1.30 asacuber
7. 1.31 Caíque crispim
8. 1.41 OriginalUsername
9. 1.44 leomannen
10. 1.44 NongQuocDuy
11. 1.49 Danny Morgan
12. 1.51 MichaelNielsen
13. 1.55 darrensaito
14. 1.57 Ryan Pilat
15. 1.58 Khairur Rachim
16. 1.58 TipsterTrickster 
17. 1.60 Brendyn Dunagan
18. 1.62 ExultantCarn
19. 1.67 fdskljgrie
20. 1.68 2022duyn02
21. 1.69 Redicubeman
22. 1.73 JackPfeifer
23. 1.76 alyzsnyzs
24. 1.76 Theo Goluboff
25. 1.81 Shaun Mack
26. 1.81 CornerTwisted
27. 1.84 Benjamin Warry
28. 1.85 Imran Rahman
29. 1.86 Zeke Mackay
30. 1.87 AydenNguyen
31. 1.88 Imsoosm
32. 1.90 Ash Black
33. 1.92 TheDubDubJr
34. 1.93 DhruvA
35. 1.96 turtwig
36. 1.97 David ep
37. 1.97 BradyCubes08
38. 1.99 Tues
39. 2.01 tsutt099
40. 2.01 Magdamini
41. 2.04 JChambers13
41. 2.04 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
43. 2.06 DLXCubing
44. 2.07 Shirosuki
45. 2.09 baseballjello67
46. 2.14 Vlad Hordiienko
47. 2.15 remopihel
48. 2.16 V Achyuthan
49. 2.16 asiahyoo1997
50. 2.18 BradenTheMagician
51. 2.18 Jge
52. 2.19 Sean Hartman
53. 2.19 MrKuba600
54. 2.20 Boris McCoy
55. 2.20 Kymlikespotatoes12105
55. 2.20 Cody_Caston
57. 2.25 parkertrager
58. 2.25 Pixaler
59. 2.27 Bashy
60. 2.29 Christopher Fandrich
61. 2.29 Liam Wadek
62. 2.32 dycocubix
63. 2.34 cubingintherain
64. 2.34 any name you wish
65. 2.35 Cuber2s
66. 2.36 Antto Pitkänen
67. 2.37 AndyMok
68. 2.39 edsch
69. 2.41 G2013
70. 2.41 arquillian
71. 2.41 cuberkid10
72. 2.42 Haribo
73. 2.46 Carter-Thomas
74. 2.48 SpeedyReedy
75. 2.48 DistanceRunner25
76. 2.49 TheCubingAddict980
76. 2.49 2018KEAR02
78. 2.51 nigelthecuber
79. 2.51 tJardigradHe
80. 2.52 Daniel Partridge
81. 2.53 the super cuber
82. 2.54 Greyson bananas
83. 2.55 Greyson banana
84. 2.55 Mantas U
85. 2.56 Hayden Ng
86. 2.56 Heewon Seo
87. 2.58 CubingWizard
88. 2.59 lilwoaji
89. 2.61 Max C.
90. 2.62 Zamirul Faris
91. 2.62 Cale S
91. 2.62 gruuby
93. 2.64 Adweehun
94. 2.64 Jorian Meeuse
95. 2.65 mihnea3000
96. 2.66 YouCubing
97. 2.71 Dream Cubing
98. 2.72 AidanNoogie
99. 2.74 Kylegadj
99. 2.74 Benyó
101. 2.74 agradess2
102. 2.77 DGCubes
103. 2.77 bennettstouder
104. 2.81 logofetesulo1
105. 2.82 Dylan Swarts
106. 2.83 CubableYT
107. 2.84 Eli Apperson
108. 2.85 NewoMinx
109. 2.86 Parist P
110. 2.86 ichcubegerne
111. 2.86 Jude_Stradtner
112. 2.86 sigalig
113. 2.87 NN29Cubes
114. 2.88 AmyCubes_
115. 2.89 Camerone Chin
116. 2.91 zSquirreL
117. 2.94 Valken
118. 2.94 CodingCuber
119. 2.95 yijunleow
120. 2.95 CubicOreo
121. 2.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
122. 2.96 WizardCM
123. 2.96 Jan Kasprzak
124. 2.98 wearephamily1719
125. 2.98 EvanWright1
126. 2.99 Ontricus
127. 3.00 fun at the joy
128. 3.01 KDJ
129. 3.01 VectorCubes
130. 3.01 LeviGibson
131. 3.02 Ricardo Zapata
132. 3.03 eyeballboi
133. 3.04 2017LAMB06
133. 3.04 midnightcuberx
135. 3.06 SpiFunTastic
136. 3.06 ARSCubing
137. 3.07 MartinN13
138. 3.07 Sub1Hour
139. 3.07 Calcube
140. 3.10 DesertWolf
141. 3.11 Adam Chodyniecki
142. 3.12 derk
143. 3.12 Caleb Rogers
144. 3.13 MCuber
144. 3.13 Triangles_are_cubers
146. 3.13 beabernardes
147. 3.14 HTS98
148. 3.15 JustGoodCuber
149. 3.18 Ty Y.
149. 3.18 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
151. 3.18 BMcCl1
152. 3.19 mariotdias
153. 3.20 Cubing Mania
154. 3.20 Mattia Pasquini
155. 3.21 Oliver Pällo
156. 3.22 Luke Solves Cubes
157. 3.23 Puppet09
158. 3.25 KarlJagiel
159. 3.25 thecubemaster23
160. 3.26 Tonester
161. 3.27 Fred Lang
162. 3.27 InfinityCuber324
163. 3.28 abhijat
164. 3.28 Icecube77
165. 3.31 aznbn
166. 3.31 vezeneca
167. 3.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
167. 3.32 Topher_
169. 3.35 Timona
169. 3.35 hyn
171. 3.35 Hargun02
172. 3.36 TheReasonableCuber
173. 3.37 vishwasankarcubing
174. 3.38 Chris Van Der Brink
175. 3.38 Utkarsh Ashar
176. 3.38 Parke187
177. 3.39 TheEpicCuber
178. 3.40 JacobLittleton
179. 3.40 Cubey_Tube
180. 3.41 WoowyBaby
180. 3.41 Jay Cubes
182. 3.42 Calumv 
182. 3.42 rdurette10
184. 3.42 jihu1011
185. 3.43 CubeLub3r
186. 3.43 weatherman223
187. 3.45 KrokosB
187. 3.45 Jacob Nokes
189. 3.47 Shadowjockey
190. 3.48 BradyLawrence
191. 3.48 Pyratechnics
191. 3.48 Nevan J
193. 3.50 KingCanyon
194. 3.52 Fisko
195. 3.53 Josiah Blomker
196. 3.54 Jakub D
197. 3.54 Magma Cubing
198. 3.56 KingWilwin16
199. 3.57 Raymos Castillo
200. 3.57 tommyo11
201. 3.58 InlandEmpireCuber
201. 3.58 lumes2121
203. 3.58 Kgr
204. 3.59 sqAree
204. 3.59 trangium
206. 3.59 Logan2017DAYR01
207. 3.60 qaz
208. 3.61 bluishshark
209. 3.61 João Vinicius
210. 3.61 Jammy
211. 3.64 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
212. 3.65 stanley chapel
213. 3.65 Mr_Man_I_Am
214. 3.68 d2polld
215. 3.70 Koen van Aller
216. 3.71 MaksymilianMisiak
217. 3.71 VIBE_ZT
217. 3.71 carlosvilla9
219. 3.72 Nong Quoc Khanh
220. 3.73 AidenCubes
221. 3.75 Loffy8
222. 3.76 Ravman
223. 3.76 roymok1213
224. 3.78 Ianwubby
225. 3.78 Cuz Red
226. 3.79 abunickabhi
227. 3.81 Swagrid
228. 3.82 cuberswoop
229. 3.83 The Cubing Fanatic
230. 3.84 Isaiah Scott
231. 3.85 2019ECKE02
232. 3.85 KellanTheCubingCoder
233. 3.85 Cooki348
234. 3.85 MJbaka
234. 3.85 DynaXT
236. 3.88 Trexrush1
237. 3.88 justyy14
238. 3.88 Тібо【鑫小龙】
239. 3.89 brad711
240. 3.89 Harsha Paladugu
241. 3.91 JakeAK
242. 3.92 oliverpallo
243. 3.92 Brayden Gilland
243. 3.92 Peter Preston
245. 3.92 Allagos
246. 3.93 quing
247. 3.93 juanixxds
248. 3.94 DUDECUBER
249. 3.95 Nitin Kumar 2018
250. 3.96 dhafin
251. 3.96 superkitkat106
252. 3.98 Sawyer
253. 3.99 Alison Meador
254. 4.01 Kyle Ho
255. 4.01 calcuber1800
256. 4.02 Topherlul
257. 4.02 PCCuber
258. 4.03 CB21
259. 4.05 KamTheCuber
260. 4.05 Enoch Jiang
261. 4.06 Ordway Persyn
262. 4.06 Mieeetek4
263. 4.07 Aadil ali
264. 4.08 theit07
265. 4.15 michaelxfy
266. 4.15 Clock_Enthusiast
267. 4.16 Firestorming_1
268. 4.18 Riddler97
269. 4.19 bh13
270. 4.19 Xauxage
271. 4.21 floqualmie
272. 4.23 MattP98
273. 4.24 FishTalons
274. 4.25 That1Cuber
275. 4.25 revaldoah
276. 4.27 Θperm
277. 4.28 Jaco Momberg 
278. 4.28 Der Der
279. 4.28 Neon47
280. 4.30 CubeEnthusiast15
281. 4.33 hotufos
282. 4.36 drpfisherman
283. 4.38 Cubing_Paddy
284. 4.38 Homeschool Cubing
285. 4.40 TheKaeden10
286. 4.40 toinou06cubing
287. 4.45 Paradox4
288. 4.46 SpeedCubeReview
289. 4.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
290. 4.48 Cubing Simplified
291. 4.49 Super_Cuber903
292. 4.50 NicsMunari
293. 4.50 Dabmachine1
294. 4.51 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
295. 4.51 Abram Grimsley
296. 4.51 yoyoyobank3
297. 4.54 Meanjuice
298. 4.54 Noob's Cubes
299. 4.56 Kacper Paweł Dworak
300. 4.57 White KB
300. 4.57 c00bmaster
302. 4.59 Maxematician
303. 4.59 2018AMSB02
304. 4.59 rlnninja44
305. 4.60 edcuberrules8473
306. 4.61 bbbbbbbowen
307. 4.61 jeff1867
308. 4.62 Alpha cuber
309. 4.62 JohnSax
309. 4.62 ly_6
311. 4.63 Nitstar6174
312. 4.64 smitty cubes
313. 4.64 50ph14
314. 4.66 xyzzy
315. 4.66 Li Xiang
316. 4.70 P.Love
317. 4.70 Caleb Ashley
318. 4.71 kumato
319. 4.72 Poketube6681
320. 4.75 Hyperion
321. 4.78 tigermaxi
322. 4.81 samuel roveran
323. 4.82 Jakub26
324. 4.85 Astr4l
325. 4.86 Poorcuber09
326. 4.87 qT Tp
327. 4.87 ARandomCuber
328. 4.88 epride17
329. 4.90 a_cuber04
330. 4.91 pizzacrust
331. 4.94 William Austin
332. 4.94 AlexISCrazy
333. 4.97 vilkkuti25
334. 4.99 GrettGrett
335. 5.01 WHACKITROX
336. 5.02 cubenerd74
337. 5.05 tavery343
338. 5.06 OriEy
339. 5.06 CryptoConnor
340. 5.07 EthanMCuber
341. 5.08 inoske
342. 5.10 FaTyl
343. 5.10 Johnathan Young
344. 5.13 qwr
345. 5.13 Jack Law
346. 5.16 BlueAcidball
347. 5.18 GenZ Cubing
348. 5.19 Bogdan
349. 5.21 CT-6666
350. 5.22 user10086
351. 5.22 khachuli
352. 5.22 Cuber15
353. 5.23 FLS99
354. 5.24 [email protected]
355. 5.24 filmip
356. 5.26 Henry13
357. 5.28 A_Fast
358. 5.32 Qzinator
359. 5.32 Chai003
360. 5.33 Predther
361. 5.34 CaptainCuber
362. 5.36 BalsaCuber
363. 5.38 hebscody
364. 5.39 pb_cuber
365. 5.42 ErezE
366. 5.43 Mister.EliotB
367. 5.46 LittleLumos
368. 5.48 GooseCuber
369. 5.61 Theoruff
370. 5.62 Y cuber
371. 5.67 DaTornadoKarateCuber
372. 5.70 Panagiotis Christopoulos
373. 5.73 Mike Hughey
373. 5.73 pjk
375. 5.73 cubing_addict
376. 5.76 Kenzo
377. 5.76 Lukz
378. 5.77 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
379. 5.79 Lightning
380. 5.82 Ayce
381. 5.83 Jules Graham
382. 5.84 Hazwi
383. 5.86 SpeedCubeLegend17
384. 5.87 Enirolf
385. 5.92 Ethanawoll
385. 5.92 N4C0
387. 5.94 robotmania
388. 5.94 Tekooo
389. 5.94 SPEEEEED
390. 5.97 Lewis
391. 5.97 Quixoteace
392. 6.04 AnnaW
393. 6.05 BigBrainBoi989
394. 6.09 WTFperm
395. 6.10 CuberThomas
396. 6.11 Haya_Mirror
397. 6.11 Arnavol
398. 6.14 Martwin
399. 6.14 tungsten
400. 6.17 Stokey
401. 6.18 MaxwellCobb
402. 6.19 dylpickle123780
403. 6.25 helloimcubedup
404. 6.33 Janster1909
405. 6.41 Henri Leinfelder
406. 6.47 Somebody0009
407. 6.55 whatshisbucket
408. 6.58 UkkoE
409. 6.66 Danielle Ang
410. 6.68 myoder
411. 6.71 Sellerie11
412. 6.72 Caden Fisher
413. 6.79 Amitbuk
414. 6.83 Jason Tzeng
415. 6.88 Hari Hari
416. 6.90 linus.sch
417. 6.90 Cuber987
418. 6.91 NONOGamer12
419. 6.97 Ricco
420. 6.98 roxanajohnson01
421. 7.00 kbrune
422. 7.05 Sir
423. 7.12 Twisted Cubing
424. 7.13 Jrg
425. 7.15 padddi
426. 7.16 Tom466
427. 7.22 Travelingyoyokid
428. 7.26 Penguinocuber
429. 7.26 Mrdoobery
430. 7.32 Rubika-37-021204
431. 7.34 Omkar1
432. 7.35 Akshath
433. 7.41 SuperCrafter51
434. 7.41 freshcuber.de
435. 7.42 One Wheel
436. 7.44 Kalindu
437. 7.46 EmmaTheCapicorn
438. 7.47 MarkA64
439. 7.48 Whale
440. 7.49 I am gan for cubes
441. 7.61 aamiel
442. 7.65 Thewan
443. 7.69 UPCHAN
444. 7.74 nanocube
445. 7.79 Running for cube
446. 7.82 Splenj
447. 7.82 kflynn
448. 7.83 Jlit
449. 7.85 sporteisvogel
450. 7.87 Nash171
451. 7.92 wgisme
452. 7.99 Lord brainy
453. 8.03 Lubot99
454. 8.11 Huntsidermy Cubed
455. 8.24 Andy Chakarov
456. 8.45 pranavAR
457. 8.45 Gavsters_Cubing
458. 8.49 Soldier
459. 8.49 Multicubing
460. 8.49 MazeHew
461. 8.55 Jany
462. 8.63 Aluminum
463. 8.72 SlowerCuber
464. 8.85 Mormi
465. 8.86 thomas.sch
466. 9.02 jakesamarel
467. 9.21 Exmestify
468. 9.31 ShortStuff
469. 9.50 RonnyAce
470. 9.86 arbivara
471. 9.95 Beerwah
472. 9.97 Jacck
473. 10.02 kvineeta
474. 10.04 SuperSkewb
475. 10.14 lucazdoescubingstuff
476. 10.26 Krökeldil
477. 10.26 jsolver
478. 10.35 Mr Cuber
479. 10.58 Iglesauce
480. 10.65 RubikAr
481. 10.67 Mrhashtagpickle
482. 10.81 GradBomb
483. 11.00 randomboi
484. 11.28 YaBoiKemp
485. 11.79 NetherCubing
486. 12.00 ChaseTheCuber12
487. 12.10 Papkin
488. 12.86 FH1986
489. 13.10 GCoolCuber
490. 13.18 J727S
491. 13.28 http_Noel
492. 13.44 Algfish
493. 13.73 MatsBergsten
494. 15.90 Zacian1516
495. 18.40 Natan’s Life
496. 18.80 NoSekt
497. 20.39 panicChris
498. 20.45 Egb
499. 27.11 cubekid2014
500. 28.79 Cuber767
501. 32.25 hankthetank


*3x3x3* (626)

1. 5.01 iLikeCheese
2. 5.40 Luke Garrett
3. 6.03 BrianJ


Spoiler



4. 6.10 Theo Goluboff
5. 6.30 benzhao
6. 6.43 Ryan Pilat
7. 6.54 asiahyoo1997
8. 6.55 Mantas U
9. 6.64 David ep
10. 6.67 Brendyn Dunagan
11. 6.77 Shaun Mack
12. 6.79 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
13. 6.95 Jacob Nokes
14. 7.08 darrensaito
15. 7.09 OriginalUsername
16. 7.09 lilwoaji
17. 7.10 Adweehun
18. 7.13 JackPfeifer
19. 7.17 Adam Chodyniecki
20. 7.19 Charles Jerome
21. 7.21 Legomanz
22. 7.21 tJardigradHe
23. 7.22 Zeke Mackay
24. 7.23 MichaelNielsen
25. 7.28 DLXCubing
26. 7.29 Zamirul Faris
27. 7.32 Parist P
28. 7.32 Khairur Rachim
29. 7.36 ExultantCarn
30. 7.42 Danny Morgan
31. 7.44 tsutt099
32. 7.53 parkertrager
33. 7.55 dycocubix
34. 7.59 Heewon Seo
35. 7.61 Ash Black
36. 7.63 AndyMok
37. 7.63 Redicubeman
38. 7.66 Vicenzo-1
39. 7.67 SpeedyReedy
40. 7.68 Haribo
41. 7.69 tobysthatsall
42. 7.70 Carter-Thomas
43. 7.72 Christopher Fandrich
44. 7.74 Max C.
45. 7.75 Yo123
46. 7.78 NoahCubing
47. 7.78 Pixaler
48. 7.79 DistanceRunner25
49. 7.80 Jscuber
50. 7.84 zxmdm666
51. 7.85 NathanaelCubes
52. 7.87 NewoMinx
53. 7.89 FishyIshy
54. 7.90 AidanNoogie
55. 8.03 2017LAMB06
55. 8.03 BradyCubes08
57. 8.04 EvanWright1
58. 8.11 Cale S
59. 8.12 V Achyuthan
60. 8.13 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
61. 8.14 cuberkid10
62. 8.16 alyzsnyzs
63. 8.17 thecubingwizard
64. 8.18 fun at the joy
65. 8.19 eyeballboi
66. 8.20 JChambers13
67. 8.22 Oxzowachi
68. 8.24 Tues
69. 8.25 Aleksandar Dukleski
70. 8.26 Das Cubing
71. 8.27 MrKuba600
72. 8.28 Magdamini
73. 8.29 BradenTheMagician
74. 8.30 Dream Cubing
75. 8.31 vishwasankarcubing
76. 8.31 Kylegadj
77. 8.35 NN29Cubes
78. 8.37 PeterH2N
79. 8.38 turtwig
80. 8.39 KrokosB
81. 8.40 Kymlikespotatoes12105
82. 8.43 asacuber
83. 8.45 Sean Hartman
84. 8.46 mihnea3000
85. 8.47 cubingintherain
86. 8.58 Hayden Ng
87. 8.59 Skewb_Cube
88. 8.62 AydenNguyen
89. 8.64 remopihel
90. 8.66 Caíque crispim
91. 8.73 Boris McCoy
92. 8.77 Jge
93. 8.85 TipsterTrickster 
94. 8.85 Shadowjockey
95. 8.85 Hargun02
96. 8.90 Shirosuki
97. 8.91 DhruvA
97. 8.91 Cuber2s
99. 8.92 abhijat
100. 8.93 agradess2
101. 8.94 derk
102. 8.95 Camerone Chin
103. 8.96 yijunleow
104. 8.96 NongQuocDuy
105. 8.98 GenTheThief
106. 8.99 sband17
107. 9.01 CodingCuber
107. 9.01 Greyson bananas
109. 9.03 KDJ
110. 9.05 ichcubegerne
111. 9.05 2022duyn02
112. 9.11 G2013
113. 9.11 LeviGibson
114. 9.11 qaz
115. 9.12 Benjamin Warry
116. 9.15 logofetesulo1
117. 9.16 Ontricus
118. 9.16 Coinman_
119. 9.17 leomannen
120. 9.20 tommyo11
121. 9.20 DGCubes
122. 9.21 Jammy
123. 9.22 Liam Wadek
124. 9.24 Greyson banana
125. 9.31 edsch
126. 9.34 Bashy
127. 9.36 WizardCM
128. 9.36 jihu1011
129. 9.37 Jude_Stradtner
130. 9.38 VectorCubes
131. 9.39 Carter Cubes
132. 9.42 JacobLittleton
133. 9.44 Parke187
134. 9.44 Nihahhat
134. 9.44 TheReasonableCuber
136. 9.47 KarlJagiel
137. 9.48 MCuber
138. 9.54 Icecube77
139. 9.54 Cody_Caston
140. 9.55 Cubey_Tube
141. 9.58 TheCubingAddict980
142. 9.59 the super cuber
143. 9.60 Valken
144. 9.61 TheDubDubJr
145. 9.62 CubingWizard
146. 9.63 EDDDY
146. 9.63 baseballjello67
148. 9.64 wearephamily1719
149. 9.66 FaLoL
150. 9.69 Swagrid
151. 9.69 arquillian
152. 9.70 Fred Lang
153. 9.70 BMcCl1
154. 9.75 Davoda_IV
155. 9.75 20luky3
156. 9.76 MartinN13
157. 9.80 Vince M
158. 9.80 YouCubing
159. 9.87 mariotdias
160. 9.90 Chris Van Der Brink
161. 9.92 Benyó
162. 9.92 Jorian Meeuse
163. 9.93 Oliver Pällo
164. 9.94 Mr_Man_I_Am
165. 9.98 Eli Apperson
166. 10.00 any name you wish
167. 10.01 Antto Pitkänen
168. 10.02 MaksymilianMisiak
169. 10.03 RedstoneTim
170. 10.04 Timona
171. 10.06 PCCuber
172. 10.07 gruuby
173. 10.07 KamTheCuber
174. 10.08 Raymos Castillo
175. 10.09 Victor Tang
176. 10.11 Aerocuber
177. 10.13 Luke Solves Cubes
178. 10.14 quing
179. 10.15 Tonester
180. 10.15 Utkarsh Ashar
180. 10.15 Harsha Paladugu
182. 10.15 Logan2017DAYR01
183. 10.19 Cooki348
184. 10.19 Imsoosm
185. 10.20 thecubemaster23
186. 10.20 leolrg
187. 10.22 Ty Y.
188. 10.26 bennettstouder
189. 10.26 The Cubing Fanatic
190. 10.27 ARJCuber
191. 10.29 sigalig
192. 10.32 Puppet09
193. 10.33 cubeth
194. 10.34 BradyLawrence
195. 10.38 bbbbbbbowen
196. 10.39 midnightcuberx
197. 10.39 abunickabhi
198. 10.40 d2polld
199. 10.42 2018KEAR02
200. 10.46 VJW
201. 10.49 Allagos
202. 10.56 Keenan Johnson
203. 10.58 weatherman223
204. 10.60 beabernardes
205. 10.63 RapsinSix
206. 10.64 Nong Quoc Khanh
207. 10.64 NicsMunari
208. 10.65 JakeAK
209. 10.66 Kacper Jędrzejuk
210. 10.68 lumes2121
211. 10.71 switkreytyahhhh
212. 10.75 Ricardo Zapata
213. 10.79 Koen van Aller
214. 10.80 Paradox4
215. 10.81 Nutybaconator
216. 10.81 Alison Meador
217. 10.83 aznbn
218. 10.86 KingWilwin16
219. 10.87 Trexrush1
220. 10.87 KingCanyon
221. 10.91 Dylan Swarts
222. 10.95 Maxematician
223. 10.98 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
224. 10.99 Garf
225. 11.02 Keroma12
226. 11.08 CubableYT
227. 11.10 Calumv 
228. 11.13 Enoch Jiang
229. 11.13 Ianwubby
230. 11.13 zSquirreL
231. 11.14 vedroboev
232. 11.17 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
233. 11.21 trangium
234. 11.22 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
235. 11.22 dylpickle123780
236. 11.25 Sub1Hour
237. 11.25 FishTalons
238. 11.28 oliverpallo
239. 11.29 2019ECKE02
240. 11.30 CornerTwisted
241. 11.30 MJbaka
242. 11.31 Rollercoasterben 
243. 11.32 Ordway Persyn
244. 11.33 Riddler97
245. 11.33 Mattia Pasquini
246. 11.33 ARandomCuber
247. 11.33 TheEpicCuber
248. 11.35 brad711
249. 11.36 Fisko
250. 11.36 rlnninja44
251. 11.39 Brayden Gilland
252. 11.40 MattP98
253. 11.40 toinou06cubing
254. 11.41 pizzacrust
255. 11.42 riovqn
256. 11.42 michaelxfy
257. 11.48 AmyCubes_
258. 11.51 Anthony Tindal
259. 11.54 theit07
260. 11.57 João Vinicius
261. 11.59 chancet4488
262. 11.59 OrdinarySolver4048
263. 11.62 WHY841
264. 11.67 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
265. 11.67 bh13
266. 11.68 cuberswoop
267. 11.69 rubiksman0
268. 11.69 juanixxds
269. 11.70 superkitkat106
270. 11.71 DUDECUBER
271. 11.74 roymok1213
272. 11.74 Magma Cubing
273. 11.76 Scrambled
274. 11.77 Benjamin Bø
275. 11.83 Winfaza
276. 11.83 2018AMSB02
277. 11.85 fdskljgrie
278. 11.87 xyzzy
279. 11.87 dhafin
280. 11.88 Neon47
281. 11.90 Jay Cubes
282. 11.90 SpiFunTastic
283. 11.92 calcuber1800
284. 11.94 MasterIcePanda
285. 11.94 OJ Cubing
285. 11.94 sqAree
287. 11.95 Cuz Red
288. 11.98 Caleb Ashley
289. 11.98 Nitin Kumar 2018
290. 11.98 LwBigcubes
291. 12.01 Тібо【鑫小龙】
292. 12.06 Glincons
293. 12.07 CubicOreo
294. 12.07 breadears
295. 12.07 Omkar1
296. 12.09 DemonChihuahua
297. 12.10 Xauxage
298. 12.13 tigermaxi
299. 12.13 c00bmaster
300. 12.15 SpeedyOctahedron
301. 12.15 Cuber15
302. 12.19 Calcube
303. 12.21 Triangles_are_cubers
304. 12.22 ARSCubing
305. 12.24 ican97
306. 12.25 JohnSax
307. 12.25 pjk
308. 12.27 Hana_n
309. 12.28 Ssiא
310. 12.30 Nitstar6174
311. 12.31 SpeedCubeReview
312. 12.34 Peter Preston
313. 12.37 carlosvilla9
314. 12.38 ly_6
315. 12.38 KellanTheCubingCoder
316. 12.39 Loffy8
317. 12.42 Nevan J
318. 12.42 TheSilverBeluga
319. 12.43 CB21
320. 12.44 InlandEmpireCuber
321. 12.44 DynaXT
322. 12.45 Dabmachine1
323. 12.47 Natemophi
324. 12.49 Kgr
325. 12.58 drpfisherman
326. 12.59 Jules Graham
327. 12.61 DesertWolf
328. 12.61 Sawyer
329. 12.66 Aadil ali
330. 12.71 Cuber JH
331. 12.72 BlueAcidball
332. 12.73 Alpha cuber
333. 12.86 nigelthecuber
334. 12.91 yoyoyobank3
335. 12.91 Cubing Mania
336. 12.97 Cube for Thewan
337. 12.99 JustGoodCuber
338. 13.01 Pyratechnics
339. 13.02 justyy14
340. 13.02 Mieeetek4
341. 13.07 Josiah Blomker
342. 13.12 qatumciuzacqul
343. 13.14 Kaito Kid Cuber
344. 13.15 InfinityCuber324
345. 13.20 Der Der
346. 13.22 nonamed_duck
347. 13.29 dnguyen2204
348. 13.30 kumato
349. 13.34 floqualmie
350. 13.34 [email protected]
350. 13.34 Topher_
352. 13.47 Ali161102
353. 13.49 Thecubingcuber347
354. 13.51 CubeLub3r
355. 13.56 toastedcuber
356. 13.68 Lvl9001Wizard
357. 13.79 stanley chapel
358. 13.84 revaldoah
359. 13.85 WoowyBaby
360. 13.86 hyn
361. 13.87 Kacper Paweł Dworak
362. 13.92 AidenCubes
363. 13.95 50ph14
364. 13.95 CryptoConnor
365. 13.99 rdurette10
366. 14.04 Isaiah Scott
367. 14.07 White KB
368. 14.11 Aidan Hiah
369. 14.12 epride17
370. 14.14 lucyd266
371. 14.14 Haadynaushahi
372. 14.35 RainbowsAndStuff
373. 14.40 John123
373. 14.40 Noob's Cubes
375. 14.45 FaTyl
376. 14.47 elimescube
377. 14.55 SentsuiJack2403
378. 14.64 Jaco Momberg 
379. 14.68 Ravman
380. 14.68 Topherlul
381. 14.71 Kyle Ho
382. 14.76 Super_Cuber903
383. 14.78 bluishshark
384. 14.88 Abram Grimsley
385. 14.92 Predther
386. 14.99 yalesunivrasity
387. 15.00 Henry13
388. 15.01 Ayce
389. 15.04 Stokey
390. 15.09 ProStar
391. 15.10 Hyperion
392. 15.14 John Benwell
393. 15.20 thatkid
394. 15.22 vilkkuti25
395. 15.25 Cubing Simplified
396. 15.27 LittleLumos
397. 15.29 Firestorming_1
398. 15.31 Θperm
399. 15.35 rubix guy
400. 15.39 Homeschool Cubing
401. 15.39 [email protected]
402. 15.48 CaptainCuber
403. 15.49 kbrune
404. 15.51 RyanSoh
405. 15.53 Li Xiang
405. 15.53 Henri Leinfelder
407. 15.60 topppits
408. 15.77 bradyung
409. 15.89 Burrito
410. 15.89 cubenerd74
411. 15.92 tavery343
412. 15.99 Jakub26
413. 16.02 HTS98
414. 16.03 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
415. 16.04 TheKaeden10
416. 16.05 Kenzo
417. 16.08 Haya_Mirror
418. 16.08 qT Tp
419. 16.11 SpeedCubeLegend17
420. 16.14 Petri Krzywacki
420. 16.14 Meow_dasKatze
422. 16.16 Cubing_Paddy
423. 16.24 Johnathan Young
424. 16.30 GooseCuber
425. 16.31 CT-6666
426. 16.40 Poorcuber09
427. 16.40 WTFperm
428. 16.40 Sellerie11
429. 16.42 Poketube6681
430. 16.44 Chai003
431. 16.45 pb_cuber
432. 16.50 Bogdan
433. 16.55 Somebody0009
434. 16.63 whatshisbucket
435. 16.78 That1Cuber
436. 16.79 Tekooo
437. 16.79 Running for cube
438. 16.89 MaxwellCobb
439. 16.99 Halqrius
440. 17.08 ErezE
441. 17.28 Jan Kasprzak
442. 17.28 padddi
443. 17.43 myoder
444. 17.44 MarkA64
445. 17.44 hebscody
446. 17.48 pranavAR
447. 17.53 RisingShinx
448. 17.65 Swamp347
449. 17.68 CuberThomas
450. 17.83 Enirolf
451. 17.86 Jlit
452. 17.86 Hazwi
453. 17.90 AnnaW
454. 17.92 SPEEEEED
455. 17.95 Travelingyoyokid
456. 18.09 Lightning
457. 18.12 Kael Hitchcock
458. 18.15 SlowerCuber
459. 18.17 hotufos
460. 18.22 A_Fast
461. 18.32 FeelTheBeat
462. 18.35 M.Sikandar
463. 18.44 Astr4l
464. 18.49 user10086
465. 18.61 Caden Fisher
466. 18.66 Caleb Rogers
467. 18.68 Clock_Enthusiast
467. 18.68 shaub1
469. 18.68 samuel roveran
470. 18.69 inoske
471. 18.72 Lord brainy
472. 18.75 Lubot99
473. 18.81 Lewis
474. 18.85 P.Love
475. 19.02 a_cuber04
476. 19.09 Meanjuice
477. 19.10 UnknownCanvas
478. 19.16 Danielle Ang
479. 19.21 EthanMCuber
480. 19.23 BalsaCuber
481. 19.25 filmip
482. 19.30 GrettGrett
483. 19.32 jakesamarel
484. 19.37 Janster1909
485. 19.68 Bluid
486. 19.72 anderson_1231
487. 19.79 Hari Hari
488. 19.80 UPCHAN
489. 19.86 Ksawierov
490. 19.87 GenZ Cubing
491. 19.92 Jason Tzeng
492. 20.03 CubeEnthusiast15
493. 20.08 Martwin
494. 20.11 Jrg
495. 20.11 Mike Hughey
496. 20.12 nurhid.hisham
497. 20.16 Dageris
498. 20.22 IsekaiMe
498. 20.22 robotmania
500. 20.36 Ethanawoll
501. 20.38 sporteisvogel
502. 20.38 Amitbuk
503. 20.49 khachuli
504. 20.50 Jack Law
505. 20.58 qunbacca
506. 20.59 N4C0
507. 20.68 Lukz
508. 20.83 nanocube
509. 20.93 AquaStormCuber
510. 20.93 Elisa Rippe
511. 21.11 jordi_frei
512. 21.16 NoSekt
513. 21.23 One Wheel
514. 21.36 JC Botha
515. 21.41 Splenj
516. 21.46 Foreright
517. 21.59 Twisted Cubing
518. 21.61 Mister.EliotB
519. 21.86 Whale
520. 21.87 edcuberrules8473
521. 21.90 BigBrainBoi989
522. 21.94 Quixoteace
522. 21.94 Jany
524. 21.99 Akshath
525. 22.22 Panagiotis Christopoulos
526. 22.23 1davey29
527. 22.25 SuperCrafter51
528. 22.26 roxanajohnson01
529. 22.29 NONOGamer12
530. 22.48 tungsten
531. 22.52 WHACKITROX
532. 22.60 Multicubing
532. 22.60 Jakub D
534. 22.66 smitty cubes
535. 22.84 calvinhart
536. 22.91 linus.sch
537. 22.97 SUCubing
538. 23.09 Tom466
539. 23.19 Rubika-37-021204
540. 23.24 Huntsidermy Cubed
541. 23.35 zakikaz
542. 23.48 Theoruff
543. 23.60 Nash171
544. 23.60 Elisa
545. 23.73 ForcefleeCubez
546. 24.23 Kalindu
547. 24.24 Ricco
548. 24.24 freshcuber.de
549. 24.25 MazeHew
550. 24.70 cubing_addict
551. 24.71 Arnavol
552. 24.75 astnon
553. 24.89 JamesBond54
554. 25.04 qwr
555. 25.09 YaBoiKemp
556. 25.24 kflynn
557. 25.27 Thewan
558. 25.41 Parth
559. 25.45 Christopher Crnjak
560. 25.46 aamiel
561. 25.62 Abucuberksa
562. 25.71 Penguinocuber
563. 25.74 Cuber987
564. 25.74 Exmestify
565. 25.91 Krökeldil
566. 25.99 GWL1000
567. 26.17 cubingmom2
568. 26.49 Mormi
569. 26.53 Bryan4305
570. 26.64 SuperSkewb
571. 26.84 CuberDawnF2L
572. 27.51 fani
573. 27.82 Cubing_Marmot
574. 27.90 I am gan for cubes
575. 28.03 Mr Cuber
576. 28.32 AlexISCrazy
577. 28.44 Jacck
578. 28.49 ArdenLuvzCats
579. 28.51 helloimcubedup
580. 28.56 Gavsters_Cubing
581. 28.63 auntie
582. 29.00 GT8590
583. 29.39 mee6
584. 29.95 arbivara
585. 30.27 Qzinator
586. 30.71 Andy Chakarov
587. 32.20 thomas.sch
588. 32.39 Mrdoobery
589. 32.65 randomboi
590. 33.15 MatsBergsten
591. 33.17 J727S
592. 33.43 Lutz_P
593. 33.66 Aluminum
594. 33.68 EmmaTheCapicorn
595. 33.71 Iglesauce
596. 34.75 UkkoE
597. 35.12 jsolver
598. 35.15 Svand0lf
599. 35.84 Heidi
600. 36.70 Papkin
601. 36.99 kvineeta
602. 37.30 lucazdoescubingstuff
603. 37.66 JailtonMendes
604. 37.94 Soldier
605. 37.99 panicChris
606. 38.71 HelgeBerlin
607. 39.82 ChaseTheCuber12
608. 39.86 GCoolCuber
609. 40.05 Athervus
610. 40.24 Algfish
611. 40.74 ShortStuff
612. 42.20 RubikAr
613. 42.94 Zacian1516
614. 44.50 Taffy23
615. 44.64 Mrhashtagpickle
616. 46.98 Sheldon Vi
617. 47.28 cubekid2014
618. 47.58 FH1986
619. 47.61 Fischlein
620. 47.95 http_Noel
621. 57.67 creamwAstaKen
622. 59.34 Meatalic_Cuber
623. 1:09.98 Irotholoro
624. 1:13.63 Michaeltawfik
625. 1:22.58 Steven-Fady
626. 1:28.44 kirklilly


*4x4x4* (367)

1. 26.86 asiahyoo1997
2. 27.03 cuberkid10
3. 27.32 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4. 27.47 Theo Goluboff
5. 28.54 Luke Garrett
6. 28.57 BrianJ
7. 29.06 Jacob Nokes
8. 29.13 Heewon Seo
9. 29.15 Mantas U
10. 29.26 darrensaito
11. 29.52 Brendyn Dunagan
12. 29.77 OriginalUsername
13. 29.83 AndyMok
14. 29.98 Dream Cubing
15. 30.00 Ryan Pilat
16. 30.18 Khairur Rachim
17. 30.28 Haribo
18. 30.60 thecubingwizard
19. 30.68 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
20. 30.89 Das Cubing
21. 31.27 Shaun Mack
22. 31.45 Parist P
23. 31.45 NewoMinx
24. 32.02 Max C.
25. 32.03 Hayden Ng
26. 32.27 PeterH2N
27. 32.29 David ep
28. 32.32 G2013
29. 32.57 parkertrager
30. 32.58 Sean Hartman
31. 33.37 Hargun02
32. 33.55 MrKuba600
33. 33.61 Zeke Mackay
34. 33.67 BradenTheMagician
35. 33.91 Charles Jerome
36. 34.00 MichaelNielsen
37. 34.05 Shadowjockey
38. 34.09 dycocubix
39. 34.16 ichcubegerne
40. 34.41 fun at the joy
41. 34.43 abhijat
42. 34.68 AidanNoogie
43. 34.70 FaLoL
44. 34.90 EvanWright1
45. 34.91 Boris McCoy
46. 35.16 mihnea3000
47. 35.33 derk
48. 35.34 Valken
49. 35.52 Adam Chodyniecki
50. 35.70 Ash Black
51. 35.99 MCuber
52. 36.13 KarlJagiel
53. 36.21 agradess2
54. 36.55 yijunleow
55. 36.75 Benyó
56. 36.88 Tues
57. 37.11 qaz
58. 37.19 DLXCubing
59. 37.32 20luky3
60. 37.35 DGCubes
61. 37.43 DhruvA
62. 37.52 NN29Cubes
63. 37.52 TheDubDubJr
64. 37.60 lilwoaji
65. 37.75 jihu1011
66. 37.98 cubingintherain
67. 38.05 MaksymilianMisiak
68. 38.05 leomannen
69. 38.06 Raymos Castillo
70. 38.18 tsutt099
71. 38.18 alyzsnyzs
72. 38.20 Christopher Fandrich
73. 38.29 the super cuber
74. 38.30 logofetesulo1
75. 38.93 Ricardo Zapata
76. 38.94 Liam Wadek
77. 38.97 WizardCM
78. 39.04 MartinN13
79. 39.13 tommyo11
80. 39.20 Pixaler
81. 39.23 2018KEAR02
82. 39.38 TheReasonableCuber
83. 39.45 Ontricus
84. 39.59 remopihel
85. 39.93 Victor Tang
86. 39.94 turtwig
87. 40.02 Aleksandar Dukleski
88. 40.06 sigalig
89. 40.11 KrokosB
90. 40.19 João Vinicius
91. 40.53 Camerone Chin
92. 40.70 Timona
93. 41.09 abunickabhi
94. 41.19 KingWilwin16
95. 41.35 Fred Lang
96. 41.65 Garf
97. 41.73 Antto Pitkänen
98. 41.73 eyeballboi
99. 41.91 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
100. 42.02 Jammy
101. 42.03 wearephamily1719
102. 42.28 zSquirreL
103. 42.41 Dylan Swarts
104. 42.49 YouCubing
105. 42.68 Neon47
106. 42.79 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
107. 42.83 Parke187
108. 43.01 bennettstouder
109. 43.12 Cubey_Tube
110. 43.23 Glincons
111. 43.31 CubicOreo
112. 43.42 Redicubeman
113. 43.44 beabernardes
114. 43.47 aznbn
115. 43.72 Caíque crispim
116. 44.05 roymok1213
117. 44.16 quing
118. 44.19 edsch
119. 44.29 Magma Cubing
120. 44.33 PCCuber
121. 44.41 carlosvilla9
122. 44.53 SpeedyReedy
123. 44.54 JacobLittleton
124. 44.64 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
125. 44.82 bbbbbbbowen
126. 44.91 CB21
127. 45.02 juanixxds
128. 45.04 BMcCl1
129. 45.05 Icecube77
130. 45.05 Ianwubby
131. 45.07 Logan2017DAYR01
132. 45.08 pizzacrust
133. 45.12 Cooki348
134. 45.20 gruuby
135. 45.21 NathanaelCubes
136. 45.25 Triangles_are_cubers
137. 45.64 sqAree
138. 45.69 Ordway Persyn
139. 45.73 Sub1Hour
140. 45.79 NongQuocDuy
141. 45.89 Mieeetek4
142. 45.95 Trexrush1
143. 46.00 Maxematician
144. 46.04 xyzzy
145. 46.30 Brayden Gilland
146. 46.33 Chris Van Der Brink
146. 46.33 any name you wish
148. 46.37 ExultantCarn
149. 46.47 Keroma12
150. 46.65 Cody_Caston
151. 46.72 Koen van Aller
152. 46.78 Vince M
153. 46.85 Mr_Man_I_Am
154. 46.89 MattP98
155. 46.98 DesertWolf
156. 47.12 Keenan Johnson
157. 47.26 2022duyn02
158. 47.40 Kylegadj
159. 47.51 2018AMSB02
160. 47.57 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
161. 47.78 weatherman223
162. 48.12 lumes2121
163. 48.13 drpfisherman
164. 48.17 switkreytyahhhh
165. 48.34 DynaXT
166. 48.63 SpeedCubeReview
167. 48.67 Tonester
168. 48.69 Rollercoasterben 
169. 48.73 2019ECKE02
170. 48.81 Greyson bananas
171. 48.85 The Cubing Fanatic
172. 48.87 Winfaza
173. 48.92 Greyson banana
174. 49.02 Riddler97
175. 49.25 stanley chapel
176. 49.27 OJ Cubing
177. 49.32 Oliver Pällo
178. 49.45 Jude_Stradtner
179. 49.54 FishTalons
180. 49.74 Fisko
181. 49.98 Kacper Jędrzejuk
182. 50.09 dylpickle123780
183. 50.13 BradyLawrence
184. 50.26 Loffy8
185. 50.30 thatkid
186. 50.44 KamTheCuber
187. 50.64 breadears
188. 50.73 Calumv 
189. 50.75 Utkarsh Ashar
190. 50.80 Enoch Jiang
191. 50.90 cuberswoop
192. 51.19 ican97
193. 51.26 Allagos
194. 51.43 CubableYT
195. 51.58 VJW
196. 51.76 CodingCuber
197. 51.82 rdurette10
198. 51.85 FishyIshy
199. 52.12 chancet4488
200. 52.23 midnightcuberx
201. 52.31 epride17
202. 52.54 Calcube
203. 52.66 InlandEmpireCuber
204. 52.87 LittleLumos
205. 52.89 Peter Preston
206. 52.92 qT Tp
207. 52.95 JustGoodCuber
208. 53.23 dhafin
209. 53.66 CaptainCuber
210. 53.92 bh13
211. 54.09 Josiah Blomker
212. 54.14 AnnaW
213. 54.23 elimescube
214. 54.29 John Benwell
215. 54.35 Jay Cubes
216. 54.44 brad711
217. 54.51 AmyCubes_
218. 54.97 thecubemaster23
219. 55.00 Nitin Kumar 2018
220. 55.29 qatumciuzacqul
221. 55.40 OrdinarySolver4048
222. 55.41 Alison Meador
223. 55.46 DUDECUBER
224. 55.51 Luke Solves Cubes
225. 55.53 BlueAcidball
226. 55.61 Cuz Red
227. 55.80 Kacper Paweł Dworak
228. 55.94 tigermaxi
229. 56.50 Тібо【鑫小龙】
230. 56.59 AidenCubes
231. 56.69 yoyoyobank3
232. 56.91 ly_6
233. 56.92 d2polld
234. 56.99 Omkar1
235. 57.22 toastedcuber
236. 57.30 pjk
237. 57.57 kumato
238. 57.63 Ali161102
239. 57.88 revaldoah
240. 57.92 TheCubingAddict980
241. 57.94 tavery343
242. 58.08 rlnninja44
243. 58.17 CornerTwisted
244. 58.68 Abram Grimsley
245. 58.89 KingCanyon
246. 58.93 V Achyuthan
247. 59.13 FLS99
248. 59.14 nigelthecuber
249. 59.36 InfinityCuber324
250. 59.57 Jakub26
251. 59.91 vilkkuti25
252. 1:00.31 Nitstar6174
253. 1:00.50 Predther
254. 1:00.59 baseballjello67
255. 1:00.71 Sawyer
256. 1:00.73 Firestorming_1
257. 1:01.23 SpiFunTastic
258. 1:01.37 CT-6666
259. 1:01.74 Jge
260. 1:02.26 Poorcuber09
261. 1:02.76 SentsuiJack2403
262. 1:02.78 50ph14
263. 1:03.19 Li Xiang
264. 1:03.23 FaTyl
265. 1:03.31 Nevan J
266. 1:03.37 bluishshark
267. 1:03.44 Cubing Mania
268. 1:03.60 ARSCubing
269. 1:03.87 Isaiah Scott
270. 1:03.90 White KB
271. 1:04.65 CubeLub3r
272. 1:04.74 hyn
273. 1:05.16 Running for cube
274. 1:05.58 Hyperion
275. 1:06.21 Kenzo
276. 1:06.28 superkitkat106
277. 1:07.77 JohnSax
278. 1:07.95 KellanTheCubingCoder
279. 1:08.03 filmip
280. 1:08.41 hotufos
281. 1:08.56 Ayce
282. 1:08.71 Sellerie11
283. 1:08.71 Tekooo
284. 1:08.72 Super_Cuber903
285. 1:09.75 padddi
286. 1:09.75 MaxwellCobb
287. 1:09.95 Ethanawoll
288. 1:10.11 SpeedCubeLegend17
289. 1:10.12 SlowerCuber
290. 1:10.53 One Wheel
291. 1:10.63 Poketube6681
292. 1:10.86 Henry13
293. 1:11.28 Swagrid
294. 1:11.76 myoder
295. 1:11.95 Homeschool Cubing
296. 1:12.34 Jaco Momberg 
297. 1:12.74 Jason Tzeng
298. 1:14.16 Jrg
299. 1:14.31 HTS98
300. 1:15.25 Lewis
301. 1:15.46 Ravman
302. 1:15.55 Topher_
303. 1:16.10 Petri Krzywacki
304. 1:16.29 c00bmaster
305. 1:16.42 hebscody
306. 1:17.19 GooseCuber
307. 1:17.26 Bogdan
308. 1:17.64 IsekaiMe
309. 1:18.08 Imsoosm
310. 1:18.87 Clock_Enthusiast
311. 1:19.18 DemonChihuahua
312. 1:19.51 nurhid.hisham
313. 1:19.66 Mike Hughey
314. 1:19.69 That1Cuber
315. 1:19.70 BigBrainBoi989
316. 1:20.37 whatshisbucket
317. 1:20.51 GrettGrett
318. 1:21.79 kbrune
319. 1:21.92 Danielle Ang
320. 1:21.95 robotmania
321. 1:22.15 pb_cuber
322. 1:22.17 Dabmachine1
323. 1:22.21 EthanMCuber
324. 1:22.99 ErezE
325. 1:23.37 Meanjuice
326. 1:24.13 roxanajohnson01
327. 1:24.17 freshcuber.de
328. 1:24.62 sporteisvogel
329. 1:25.05 linus.sch
330. 1:25.41 A_Fast
331. 1:25.67 user10086
332. 1:28.74 cubing_addict
333. 1:29.53 CuberThomas
334. 1:30.52 NoSekt
335. 1:30.62 Rubika-37-021204
336. 1:32.21 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
337. 1:33.65 thomas.sch
338. 1:34.78 Janster1909
339. 1:35.19 samuel roveran
340. 1:35.66 Hazwi
341. 1:36.51 BalsaCuber
342. 1:37.17 Quixoteace
343. 1:37.23 Jacck
344. 1:37.67 Kyle Ho
345. 1:37.70 Topherlul
346. 1:40.52 kflynn
347. 1:40.73 fdskljgrie
348. 1:43.11 Beerwah
349. 1:43.61 Tom466
350. 1:45.03 CubeEnthusiast15
351. 1:50.61 Jack Law
352. 1:51.99 Jlit
353. 1:56.32 Kalindu
354. 1:59.80 Ssiא
355. 2:00.72 Splenj
356. 2:02.43 MatsBergsten
357. 2:07.18 Arnavol
358. 2:18.49 EmmaTheCapicorn
359. 2:20.98 Christopher Crnjak
360. 2:25.39 Krökeldil
361. 2:32.67 Huntsidermy Cubed
362. 2:52.13 arbivara
363. 3:23.82 Nash171
364. 3:37.05 Aluminum
365. 3:39.63 Qzinator
366. 5:46.58 panicChris
367. 6:59.17 Irotholoro


*5x5x5* (231)

1. 48.13 tJardigradHe
2. 48.29 asiahyoo1997
3. 51.93 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4. 52.85 Jacob Nokes
5. 53.06 Theo Goluboff
6. 53.82 Hayden Ng
7. 55.62 OriginalUsername
8. 56.01 cuberkid10
9. 56.57 AndyMok
10. 56.79 Luke Garrett
11. 57.08 Heewon Seo
12. 57.74 Sean Hartman
13. 57.86 Ryan Pilat
14. 58.54 Hargun02
15. 58.73 NewoMinx
16. 59.33 Brendyn Dunagan
17. 1:00.14 ichcubegerne
18. 1:00.80 fun at the joy
19. 1:01.80 Parist P
20. 1:02.21 abhijat
21. 1:02.40 Ash Black
22. 1:02.50 Benyó
23. 1:03.07 FaLoL
24. 1:03.33 darrensaito
25. 1:03.47 turtwig
26. 1:04.14 Shadowjockey
27. 1:04.44 David ep
28. 1:05.92 Max C.
29. 1:06.82 Shaun Mack
30. 1:07.07 Victor Tang
31. 1:07.13 agradess2
32. 1:08.19 G2013
33. 1:08.22 DhruvA
34. 1:08.24 dycocubix
35. 1:08.45 Zeke Mackay
36. 1:08.56 michaelxfy
37. 1:09.03 Raymos Castillo
38. 1:09.46 TheDubDubJr
39. 1:09.87 MaksymilianMisiak
40. 1:10.08 EvanWright1
41. 1:10.15 Charles Jerome
42. 1:10.21 KarlJagiel
43. 1:10.22 Tues
44. 1:10.93 DGCubes
45. 1:11.00 MichaelNielsen
46. 1:11.34 tsutt099
47. 1:11.36 Aleksandar Dukleski
48. 1:11.79 BradenTheMagician
49. 1:12.38 derk
50. 1:12.55 KrokosB
51. 1:13.28 João Vinicius
52. 1:13.65 MrKuba600
53. 1:13.79 sigalig
54. 1:13.88 MartinN13
55. 1:13.96 LwBigcubes
56. 1:14.09 logofetesulo1
57. 1:15.04 Timona
58. 1:15.38 Liam Wadek
59. 1:15.67 alyzsnyzs
60. 1:15.70 roymok1213
61. 1:15.82 Magma Cubing
62. 1:16.06 KingWilwin16
63. 1:16.30 Boris McCoy
64. 1:16.35 Keroma12
65. 1:16.84 gruuby
66. 1:16.88 MCuber
67. 1:17.30 tommyo11
68. 1:17.47 leomannen
69. 1:17.65 qaz
70. 1:18.04 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
71. 1:18.27 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
72. 1:18.68 DLXCubing
73. 1:18.79 CubicOreo
74. 1:18.98 2018KEAR02
75. 1:19.17 YouCubing
76. 1:19.25 Vince M
77. 1:20.09 KDJ
78. 1:20.11 abunickabhi
79. 1:20.50 yijunleow
80. 1:20.72 Pixaler
81. 1:20.79 remopihel
82. 1:20.86 WizardCM
83. 1:20.98 Jammy
84. 1:21.12 Ricardo Zapata
85. 1:21.21 Sub1Hour
86. 1:21.37 any name you wish
87. 1:21.81 quing
88. 1:21.90 xyzzy
89. 1:22.22 TheReasonableCuber
90. 1:22.62 Christopher Fandrich
91. 1:22.65 Chris Van Der Brink
92. 1:23.28 drpfisherman
93. 1:23.32 switkreytyahhhh
94. 1:23.78 Dylan Swarts
95. 1:23.80 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
96. 1:24.03 DistanceRunner25
97. 1:24.22 Neon47
98. 1:24.49 NongQuocDuy
99. 1:24.82 JacobLittleton
100. 1:24.83 Ianwubby
101. 1:24.95 Fred Lang
102. 1:26.29 2022duyn02
103. 1:26.38 beabernardes
104. 1:27.05 VJW
105. 1:27.20 CB21
106. 1:27.37 TheEpicCuber
107. 1:27.73 Ontricus
108. 1:27.92 eyeballboi
109. 1:28.04 Antto Pitkänen
110. 1:28.40 zSquirreL
111. 1:29.15 dylpickle123780
112. 1:29.98 Rollercoasterben 
113. 1:30.07 Caíque crispim
114. 1:30.23 juanixxds
115. 1:30.55 Parke187
116. 1:30.65 aznbn
117. 1:31.20 edsch
118. 1:31.71 Riddler97
119. 1:31.71 2019ECKE02
120. 1:32.50 Trexrush1
121. 1:32.88 Nitin Kumar 2018
122. 1:33.33 sqAree
123. 1:33.46 carlosvilla9
124. 1:33.47 Mieeetek4
125. 1:33.64 GenTheThief
126. 1:34.11 Kacper Jędrzejuk
127. 1:34.35 elimescube
128. 1:34.50 CaptainCuber
129. 1:34.80 breadears
130. 1:34.91 2018AMSB02
131. 1:35.10 DesertWolf
132. 1:35.42 Cubey_Tube
133. 1:35.50 Koen van Aller
134. 1:36.96 Alison Meador
135. 1:37.54 epride17
136. 1:38.47 MattP98
137. 1:39.03 Cooki348
138. 1:39.35 Calcube
139. 1:39.38 Maxematician
140. 1:39.97 CubableYT
141. 1:40.02 DynaXT
142. 1:40.97 Kylegadj
143. 1:41.79 rdurette10
144. 1:42.06 thatkid
145. 1:42.80 Fisko
146. 1:43.48 AnnaW
147. 1:43.69 cuberswoop
148. 1:43.95 The Cubing Fanatic
149. 1:44.57 Utkarsh Ashar
150. 1:44.60 bennettstouder
151. 1:44.96 lumes2121
152. 1:45.51 vilkkuti25
153. 1:45.77 Kacper Paweł Dworak
154. 1:46.74 FishTalons
155. 1:47.17 weatherman223
156. 1:47.84 LittleLumos
157. 1:47.84 c00bmaster
158. 1:48.53 Loffy8
159. 1:49.69 bh13
160. 1:50.18 Isaiah Scott
161. 1:50.62 InlandEmpireCuber
162. 1:50.68 Firestorming_1
163. 1:51.60 Calumv 
164. 1:52.10 FLS99
165. 1:53.77 wearephamily1719
166. 1:54.85 baseballjello67
167. 1:55.22 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
168. 1:55.25 bbbbbbbowen
169. 1:55.96 Jaco Momberg 
170. 1:56.08 Winfaza
171. 1:57.80 Lewis
172. 1:58.13 qT Tp
173. 1:58.91 Ethanawoll
174. 1:58.92 Poorcuber09
175. 1:59.67 One Wheel
176. 2:01.47 Cuz Red
177. 2:01.52 fdskljgrie
178. 2:03.86 nigelthecuber
179. 2:04.11 rlnninja44
180. 2:04.81 whatshisbucket
181. 2:05.17 kumato
182. 2:06.19 filmip
183. 2:07.78 Luke Solves Cubes
184. 2:08.09 Sawyer
185. 2:08.67 Jrg
186. 2:09.46 KellanTheCubingCoder
187. 2:10.00 ARSCubing
188. 2:10.24 PCCuber
189. 2:10.85 Homeschool Cubing
190. 2:10.97 SlowerCuber
191. 2:11.03 JustGoodCuber
192. 2:11.76 bluishshark
193. 2:12.05 InfinityCuber324
194. 2:13.76 CT-6666
195. 2:17.16 Li Xiang
196. 2:18.44 Bogdan
197. 2:19.13 White KB
198. 2:19.22 ly_6
199. 2:19.97 kbrune
200. 2:20.76 Rubika-37-021204
201. 2:21.68 Jason Tzeng
202. 2:22.94 linus.sch
203. 2:22.95 Josiah Blomker
204. 2:22.99 revaldoah
205. 2:23.54 Predther
206. 2:24.52 Mike Hughey
207. 2:31.21 sporteisvogel
208. 2:31.61 Danielle Ang
209. 2:32.30 Tekooo
210. 2:33.20 thomas.sch
211. 2:34.08 Hyperion
212. 2:36.54 Sellerie11
213. 2:39.85 Jacck
214. 2:39.98 Lubot99
215. 2:41.72 myoder
216. 2:43.28 Abram Grimsley
217. 2:50.12 BigBrainBoi989
218. 2:50.18 Meanjuice
219. 2:50.43 Quixoteace
220. 2:54.56 Tom466
221. 2:58.08 freshcuber.de
222. 2:58.18 SpeedCubeLegend17
223. 3:07.90 CuberThomas
224. 3:20.49 CubeEnthusiast15
225. 3:22.67 pb_cuber
226. 3:28.93 Jack Law
227. 3:50.48 MatsBergsten
228. 4:11.12 WHACKITROX
229. 4:20.66 EmmaTheCapicorn
230. 4:44.98 Krökeldil
231. 8:52.70 arbivara


*6x6x6* (112)

1. 1:30.82 asiahyoo1997
2. 1:33.64 Dream Cubing
3. 1:37.45 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4. 1:39.10 Jacob Nokes
5. 1:39.40 JackPfeifer
6. 1:41.89 AndyMok
7. 1:42.79 cuberkid10
8. 1:43.42 Theo Goluboff
9. 1:44.86 Sean Hartman
10. 1:45.17 ichcubegerne
11. 1:47.25 Hayden Ng
12. 1:50.45 Benyó
13. 1:51.49 OriginalUsername
14. 1:52.55 Hargun02
15. 1:53.56 NewoMinx
16. 1:54.97 Ash Black
17. 1:55.98 Luke Garrett
18. 1:57.09 Shadowjockey
19. 1:57.17 Ryan Pilat
20. 1:57.64 fun at the joy
21. 1:57.81 FaLoL
22. 1:58.09 TheDubDubJr
23. 1:59.65 agradess2
24. 2:04.32 Raymos Castillo
25. 2:04.36 michaelxfy
26. 2:04.82 Liam Wadek
27. 2:07.64 Keroma12
28. 2:08.61 LwBigcubes
29. 2:09.89 sigalig
30. 2:10.25 KarlJagiel
31. 2:13.29 drpfisherman
32. 2:13.76 turtwig
33. 2:15.66 Max C.
34. 2:16.02 Tues
35. 2:16.50 DGCubes
36. 2:16.51 xyzzy
37. 2:17.03 Shaun Mack
38. 2:17.20 João Vinicius
39. 2:17.25 KingWilwin16
40. 2:17.58 abhijat
41. 2:18.91 Sub1Hour
42. 2:19.11 DhruvA
43. 2:19.96 gruuby
44. 2:22.74 YouCubing
45. 2:23.69 BradenTheMagician
46. 2:24.90 MrKuba600
47. 2:25.51 qaz
48. 2:25.84 tsutt099
49. 2:28.02 CB21
50. 2:29.85 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
51. 2:31.35 Ordway Persyn
52. 2:31.43 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
53. 2:32.82 TheReasonableCuber
54. 2:32.94 Magma Cubing
55. 2:33.53 Ricardo Zapata
56. 2:33.91 Ianwubby
57. 2:36.13 Jammy
58. 2:36.63 MCuber
59. 2:37.88 WizardCM
60. 2:39.64 abunickabhi
61. 2:47.86 JacobLittleton
62. 2:53.62 tommyo11
63. 2:53.76 Dylan Swarts
64. 2:56.42 beabernardes
65. 2:57.15 carlosvilla9
66. 2:59.05 zSquirreL
67. 2:59.73 Fred Lang
68. 2:59.74 Nitin Kumar 2018
69. 3:03.27 Antto Pitkänen
70. 3:08.40 2019ECKE02
71. 3:09.52 elimescube
72. 3:13.94 any name you wish
73. 3:16.08 Koen van Aller
74. 3:16.59 FishTalons
75. 3:17.98 Cubey_Tube
76. 3:19.69 AnnaW
77. 3:22.84 thatkid
78. 3:27.86 DynaXT
79. 3:30.37 One Wheel
80. 3:31.08 Kacper Jędrzejuk
81. 3:32.67 vilkkuti25
82. 3:34.50 Firestorming_1
83. 3:35.07 bh13
84. 3:38.79 lumes2121
85. 3:39.46 Calcube
86. 3:40.19 c00bmaster
87. 3:46.31 Isaiah Scott
88. 3:47.34 juanixxds
89. 3:49.05 FLS99
90. 3:49.82 Lewis
91. 3:51.08 Jrg
92. 4:03.99 PCCuber
93. 4:07.68 Homeschool Cubing
94. 4:09.04 rdurette10
95. 4:13.76 weatherman223
96. 4:20.56 Loffy8
97. 4:22.57 Poorcuber09
98. 4:31.56 thomas.sch
99. 4:34.21 Rubika-37-021204
100. 4:37.07 linus.sch
101. 4:39.42 Mike Hughey
102. 4:45.44 White KB
103. 4:45.90 Jacck
104. 4:50.41 sporteisvogel
105. 5:13.77 kbrune
106. 5:19.85 whatshisbucket
107. 5:26.05 myoder
108. 5:29.34 Hyperion
109. 5:52.29 nurhid.hisham
110. 5:58.64 freshcuber.de
111. 6:04.42 CT-6666
112. 7:27.64 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7* (80)

1. 2:08.58 Dream Cubing
2. 2:26.19 JackPfeifer
3. 2:31.76 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4. 2:33.18 ichcubegerne
5. 2:36.20 Benyó
6. 2:37.71 Sean Hartman
7. 2:39.78 Theo Goluboff
8. 2:44.88 AndyMok
9. 2:50.16 cuberkid10
10. 2:51.68 Hargun02
11. 2:51.81 Ryan Pilat
12. 2:51.87 OriginalUsername
13. 2:54.97 Shadowjockey
14. 2:56.32 LwBigcubes
15. 3:00.18 Luke Garrett
16. 3:01.06 Ash Black
17. 3:01.19 michaelxfy
18. 3:08.75 FaLoL
19. 3:09.15 tJardigradHe
20. 3:09.65 Liam Wadek
21. 3:09.73 agradess2
22. 3:10.77 drpfisherman
23. 3:11.54 fun at the joy
24. 3:13.00 arquillian
25. 3:18.58 Keroma12
26. 3:21.70 Raymos Castillo
27. 3:22.55 KarlJagiel
28. 3:22.96 sigalig
29. 3:23.05 qaz
30. 3:30.16 YouCubing
31. 3:30.47 gruuby
32. 3:30.65 xyzzy
33. 3:31.46 CB21
34. 3:31.90 DhruvA
35. 3:32.33 João Vinicius
36. 3:34.65 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
37. 3:34.76 DGCubes
38. 3:36.79 Sub1Hour
39. 3:38.11 Tues
40. 3:43.34 Max C.
41. 3:48.19 BradenTheMagician
42. 3:52.70 TheReasonableCuber
43. 3:53.40 Ricardo Zapata
44. 3:54.17 Garf
45. 3:58.08 tsutt099
46. 4:04.76 Magma Cubing
47. 4:06.07 Ianwubby
48. 4:08.10 Jammy
49. 4:09.77 WizardCM
50. 4:24.05 abunickabhi
51. 4:34.15 2018KEAR02
52. 4:35.62 dylpickle123780
53. 4:39.83 AnnaW
54. 4:40.13 carlosvilla9
55. 4:41.71 Dylan Swarts
56. 4:50.40 elimescube
57. 5:00.50 zSquirreL
58. 5:16.42 Koen van Aller
59. 5:18.48 lumes2121
60. 5:25.06 c00bmaster
61. 5:25.65 bh13
62. 5:28.73 Nitin Kumar 2018
63. 5:31.42 One Wheel
64. 5:39.66 Jrg
65. 5:40.07 Firestorming_1
66. 5:40.08 Kacper Jędrzejuk
67. 5:50.64 Cubey_Tube
68. 5:58.41 Calcube
69. 6:08.55 Homeschool Cubing
70. 6:22.21 Isaiah Scott
71. 6:47.14 thomas.sch
72. 6:51.62 Rubika-37-021204
73. 7:02.47 Poorcuber09
74. 7:05.91 Jacck
75. 7:18.25 Mike Hughey
76. 7:34.38 DynaXT
77. 7:34.95 sporteisvogel
78. 8:16.69 nurhid.hisham
79. 8:32.92 kbrune
80. 12:17.65 Luke Solves Cubes


*2x2x2 blindfolded* (131)

1. 3.01 BrianJ
2. 3.32 ARSCubing
3. 3.49 Caíque crispim


Spoiler



4. 3.62 fdskljgrie
5. 4.21 Luke Garrett
6. 4.67 leomannen
7. 4.97 Yo123
8. 5.02 darrensaito
9. 5.11 Khairur Rachim
10. 5.13 Ryan Pilat
11. 5.15 NongQuocDuy
12. 5.16 turtwig
13. 5.26 Theo Goluboff
14. 5.33 CornerTwisted
15. 5.38 MichaelNielsen
16. 5.40 Cuber2s
17. 5.41 Danny Morgan
18. 5.46 Shaun Mack
19. 5.51 TipsterTrickster 
20. 5.54 JakeAK
21. 5.69 Tues
22. 5.92 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
23. 5.95 tsutt099
24. 6.12 TheDubDubJr
25. 6.16 2022duyn02
26. 6.32 Imsoosm
27. 6.38 BradenTheMagician
28. 6.44 ExultantCarn
29. 6.95 Isaiah Scott
30. 7.14 OriginalUsername
31. 7.23 Ash Black
32. 7.39 ichcubegerne
33. 7.54 agradess2
34. 7.58 remopihel
35. 7.74 KDJ
36. 7.76 Calcube
37. 7.76 Magdamini
38. 7.84 Brendyn Dunagan
39. 7.94 Greyson banana
40. 8.07 Cubing_Paddy
41. 8.13 That1Cuber
42. 8.14 Greyson bananas
43. 8.32 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
44. 8.42 Christopher Fandrich
45. 8.44 Benyó
46. 8.46 sigalig
47. 8.48 Redicubeman
48. 8.57 cuberswoop
49. 8.72 dycocubix
50. 8.98 nigelthecuber
51. 9.45 Hayden Ng
52. 9.53 edsch
53. 9.85 G2013
54. 9.88 Firestorming_1
55. 9.90 alyzsnyzs
56. 10.12 asiahyoo1997
57. 10.27 abunickabhi
58. 10.34 Zeke Mackay
59. 10.38 the super cuber
60. 10.49 hyn
61. 10.79 DGCubes
62. 10.99 any name you wish
63. 11.21 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
64. 12.10 Ontricus
65. 12.34 Li Xiang
66. 12.60 CubeEnthusiast15
67. 12.69 2019ECKE02
68. 14.23 sqAree
69. 14.28 bluishshark
70. 14.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
71. 14.79 Jack Law
72. 15.02 YouCubing
73. 15.02 2018KEAR02
74. 15.28 AmyCubes_
75. 15.49 Sean Hartman
76. 15.95 Soldier
77. 16.76 Fisko
78. 17.61 dhafin
79. 17.78 user10086
80. 18.22 Mike Hughey
81. 18.48 Boris McCoy
82. 19.21 WizardCM
83. 19.67 TheReasonableCuber
84. 20.43 gruuby
85. 20.96 Hyperion
86. 21.75 stanley chapel
87. 22.04 Jakub26
88. 22.59 MatsBergsten
89. 23.21 Nitin Kumar 2018
90. 24.45 juanixxds
91. 24.83 João Vinicius
92. 25.16 WHACKITROX
93. 25.43 Martwin
94. 25.84 filmip
95. 25.88 DynaXT
96. 26.00 Raymos Castillo
97. 26.11 CB21
98. 26.34 Sawyer
99. 26.65 LittleLumos
100. 27.53 SpeedCubeLegend17
101. 28.36 kbrune
102. 28.54 Antto Pitkänen
103. 28.89 oliverpallo
104. 30.09 Jacck
105. 30.25 Ravman
106. 30.88 Jammy
107. 30.88 zSquirreL
108. 31.72 Koen van Aller
109. 31.81 EvanWright1
110. 32.34 Ricardo Zapata
111. 33.24 2018AMSB02
112. 33.91 Ricco
113. 36.06 White KB
114. 36.88 Calumv 
115. 38.66 sporteisvogel
116. 39.40 thomas.sch
117. 48.11 Homeschool Cubing
118. 49.58 InlandEmpireCuber
119. 51.72 Kalindu
120. 55.81 weatherman223
121. 56.06 Nitstar6174
122. 59.64 whatshisbucket
123. 1:00.20 Krökeldil
124. 1:02.17 Cubey_Tube
125. 1:02.18 KamTheCuber
126. 1:04.67 Nash171
127. 1:07.53 Sellerie11
128. 1:18.36 Ethanawoll
129. 1:23.00 Hari Hari
130. 1:35.92 BigBrainBoi989
131. 1:59.82 arbivara


*3x3x3 blindfolded* (91)

1. 15.42 JakeAK
2. 17.78 sigalig
3. 18.49 G2013


Spoiler



4. 19.67 KDJ
5. 20.81 arquillian
6. 21.75 Gregory Alekseev
7. 22.99 tommyo11
8. 23.79 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9. 23.99 riovqn
10. 24.48 Ryan Pilat
11. 24.59 ican97
12. 28.43 2019ECKE02
13. 28.45 Victor Tang
14. 29.68 the super cuber
15. 29.72 Dylan Swarts
16. 29.96 Keroma12
17. 30.35 abunickabhi
18. 32.87 sqAree
19. 36.92 dhafin
20. 37.19 Jakub26
21. 41.12 EDDDY
22. 43.83 kainos
23. 47.54 Theo Goluboff
24. 47.63 Ali161102
25. 48.68 Nihahhat
26. 49.70 qunbacca
27. 50.11 Zeke Mackay
28. 50.23 Riddler97
29. 51.57 FishTalons
30. 52.03 YouCubing
31. 53.20 willian_pessoa
32. 53.71 AmyCubes_
33. 54.86 qatumciuzacqul
34. 56.31 DesertWolf
35. 57.26 MattP98
36. 1:01.88 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
37. 1:02.55 revaldoah
38. 1:04.28 Luke Garrett
39. 1:10.20 DGCubes
40. 1:11.95 MatsBergsten
41. 1:13.93 LittleLumos
42. 1:15.08 juanixxds
43. 1:15.62 2018AMSB02
44. 1:15.84 ichcubegerne
45. 1:18.85 BradenTheMagician
46. 1:18.93 remopihel
47. 1:20.81 SpeedCubeLegend17
48. 1:21.13 alyzsnyzs
49. 1:21.38 Mike Hughey
50. 1:24.41 filmip
51. 1:26.17 Neon47
52. 1:30.53 beabernardes
53. 1:31.33 Jammy
54. 1:34.13 Raymos Castillo
55. 1:41.39 Ricardo Zapata
56. 1:43.66 brad711
57. 1:43.84 Dream Cubing
58. 1:46.98 d2polld
59. 1:47.77 João Vinicius
60. 1:50.67 DynaXT
61. 1:58.53 Ssiא
62. 1:58.68 elimescube
63. 2:00.80 TheReasonableCuber
64. 2:02.29 kbrune
65. 2:05.21 WizardCM
66. 2:06.35 Ricco
67. 2:06.84 CB21
68. 2:14.88 Jacck
69. 2:22.49 Ash Black
70. 2:25.44 stanley chapel
71. 2:28.14 carlosvilla9
72. 2:34.38 Nitin Kumar 2018
73. 2:52.68 sporteisvogel
74. 3:04.33 Kalindu
75. 3:11.07 padddi
76. 3:33.56 gruuby
77. 3:35.00 lumes2121
78. 3:37.10 whatshisbucket
79. 3:39.88 JacobLittleton
80. 3:45.90 Koen van Aller
81. 3:54.22 Tues
82. 4:02.53 RyanSoh
83. 4:16.45 Homeschool Cubing
84. 4:16.86 Sellerie11
85. 4:31.80 nanocube
86. 4:50.52 Kacper Jędrzejuk
87. 5:42.24 any name you wish
88. 6:03.67 Krökeldil
89. 6:12.13 thomas.sch
90. 7:05.21 freshcuber.de
91. 7:32.21 linus.sch


*4x4x4 blindfolded* (23)

1. 1:33.98 sigalig
2. 1:52.09 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3. 1:52.10 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4. 1:53.88 KDJ
5. 2:11.76 arquillian
6. 2:24.34 2019ECKE02
7. 2:36.14 G2013
8. 2:49.25 abunickabhi
9. 2:53.13 the super cuber
10. 3:04.29 Ryan Pilat
11. 3:19.69 Keroma12
12. 3:39.69 ican97
13. 4:11.90 Nihahhat
14. 4:13.68 AmyCubes_
15. 5:00.64 DesertWolf
16. 5:47.65 LittleLumos
17. 6:20.94 MatsBergsten
18. 6:35.39 2018AMSB02
19. 7:24.63 Mike Hughey
20. 7:35.28 Jacck
21. 8:45.74 filmip
22. 12:03.26 CB21
23. 16:12.12 sporteisvogel


*5x5x5 blindfolded* (13)

1. 3:15.37 sigalig
2. 3:52.63 Victor Tang
3. 3:56.14 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4. 4:26.48 KDJ
5. 5:24.51 2019ECKE02
6. 5:29.70 abunickabhi
7. 5:39.23 arquillian
8. 6:59.77 the super cuber
9. 7:41.50 Keroma12
10. 11:56.42 Ryan Pilat
11. 14:09.92 MatsBergsten
12. 14:21.92 Jacck
13. 26:53.51 CB21


*6x6x6 blindfolded* (2)

1. 31:07.41 Jacck
2. 36:55.42 MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded* (2)

1. 50:36.89 Jacck
2. 66:39.99 qunbacca

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* (19)

1. 47.00 sigalig
2. 36.60 the super cuber
3. 27.80 Keroma12


Spoiler



4. 21.80 KDJ
5. 20.40 Victor Tang
6. 15.40 Cuberstache
7. 11.40 Nihahhat
8. 10.00 2019ECKE02
9. 9.40 Jakub26
10. 9.20 Ali161102
11. 9.00 Ryan Pilat
12. 7.80 2018AMSB02
13. 6.40 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14. 5.40 MatsBergsten
14. 5.40 Jacck
16. 4.00 sporteisvogel
17. 3.60 filmip
18. 2.60 abunickabhi
19. 2.40 CB21


*3x3x3 one-handed* (368)

1. 9.84 lilwoaji
2. 10.00 Luke Garrett
3. 10.55 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4. 10.65 BrianJ
5. 10.78 NathanaelCubes
6. 10.99 Khairur Rachim
7. 11.17 Mantas U
8. 11.19 Parist P
9. 11.28 Petro Leum
10. 11.30 Shaun Mack
11. 11.38 darrensaito
12. 11.57 Elo13
13. 11.66 tJardigradHe
14. 11.75 OriginalUsername
15. 12.22 Brendyn Dunagan
16. 12.24 Ash Black
17. 12.25 parkertrager
18. 12.26 2017LAMB06
19. 12.51 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
20. 12.66 asacuber
21. 12.69 Hargun02
22. 12.75 GenTheThief
23. 12.87 Dream Cubing
24. 12.91 Charles Jerome
25. 13.04 Benjamin Warry
26. 13.12 asiahyoo1997
27. 13.15 Ryan Pilat
28. 13.25 Nihahhat
29. 13.33 RedstoneTim
30. 13.44 JackPfeifer
31. 13.73 Caíque crispim
32. 13.79 Pixaler
33. 13.81 AndyMok
34. 13.98 tsutt099
35. 14.08 the super cuber
36. 14.18 Adweehun
37. 14.21 Hayden Ng
38. 14.24 Jscuber
39. 14.28 turtwig
40. 14.40 DLXCubing
41. 14.45 NewoMinx
42. 14.50 ichcubegerne
43. 14.56 Tues
43. 14.56 zxmdm666
45. 14.63 leolrg
46. 14.66 Magdamini
47. 14.70 eyeballboi
48. 14.70 midnightcuberx
49. 14.71 mihnea3000
50. 14.90 MrKuba600
51. 14.97 Kylegadj
52. 15.16 dycocubix
53. 15.27 Zeke Mackay
54. 15.36 Victor Tang
55. 15.40 KarlJagiel
56. 15.51 Sean Hartman
57. 15.59 Cody_Caston
58. 15.60 BradenTheMagician
59. 15.82 leomannen
60. 15.83 MichaelNielsen
61. 16.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
62. 16.05 arquillian
63. 16.12 Max C.
64. 16.13 V Achyuthan
65. 16.32 G2013
66. 16.39 DhruvA
67. 16.45 Jammy
68. 16.47 Camerone Chin
69. 16.47 alyzsnyzs
70. 16.51 Redicubeman
71. 16.63 logofetesulo1
72. 16.69 DistanceRunner25
73. 16.75 remopihel
74. 16.81 cuberkid10
75. 16.90 Tonester
76. 16.96 David ep
77. 17.01 MCuber
78. 17.04 Boris McCoy
79. 17.13 Harsha Paladugu
80. 17.20 SpeedyReedy
81. 17.23 KrokosB
82. 17.26 EvanWright1
83. 17.29 JakeAK
84. 17.37 NN29Cubes
85. 17.37 qaz
86. 17.40 PCCuber
87. 17.46 AidanNoogie
88. 17.54 Jacob Nokes
89. 17.57 TipsterTrickster 
90. 17.59 Jude_Stradtner
91. 17.60 Cale S
92. 17.93 MartinN13
93. 18.02 Ontricus
94. 18.06 Ricardo Zapata
95. 18.11 KingWilwin16
96. 18.12 abunickabhi
97. 18.13 Neon47
98. 18.14 nonamed_duck
99. 18.14 KDJ
100. 18.19 jihu1011
101. 18.29 Luke Solves Cubes
102. 18.30 wearephamily1719
103. 18.36 Antto Pitkänen
104. 18.39 FaLoL
105. 18.41 TheReasonableCuber
106. 18.42 DGCubes
106. 18.42 roymok1213
108. 18.47 YouCubing
109. 18.50 João Vinicius
110. 18.54 TheDubDubJr
111. 18.59 cubeth
112. 18.61 Alison Meador
113. 18.65 Adam Chodyniecki
114. 18.70 Benyó
115. 18.76 yijunleow
116. 18.99 xyzzy
117. 19.01 agradess2
118. 19.03 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
119. 19.05 sigalig
120. 19.06 WizardCM
121. 19.14 Haribo
122. 19.21 Calumv 
123. 19.24 Parke187
124. 19.36 Riddler97
125. 19.37 Shadowjockey
126. 19.40 Utkarsh Ashar
127. 19.57 Trexrush1
128. 19.60 AydenNguyen
129. 19.89 ican97
130. 19.95 MaksymilianMisiak
131. 20.03 Puppet09
132. 20.06 weatherman223
133. 20.09 Christopher Fandrich
134. 20.21 Cubey_Tube
135. 20.30 KingCanyon
136. 20.37 MJbaka
137. 20.52 lumes2121
138. 20.64 Triangles_are_cubers
139. 20.65 NongQuocDuy
140. 20.68 juanixxds
141. 20.69 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
142. 20.70 any name you wish
143. 20.76 Swagrid
144. 20.87 switkreytyahhhh
145. 20.94 gruuby
146. 20.97 quing
147. 21.03 Liam Wadek
148. 21.09 Sub1Hour
149. 21.15 MattP98
150. 21.19 Chris Van Der Brink
150. 21.19 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
152. 21.43 AmyCubes_
153. 21.44 trangium
154. 21.45 Nutybaconator
155. 21.52 zSquirreL
156. 21.55 Timona
157. 21.64 Mr_Man_I_Am
158. 21.70 2019ECKE02
159. 21.74 sqAree
160. 21.74 Logan2017DAYR01
161. 21.86 qatumciuzacqul
162. 21.98 JohnSax
163. 21.99 Ssiא
164. 22.12 2018KEAR02
165. 22.12 Peter Preston
166. 22.20 drpfisherman
167. 22.38 Cooki348
168. 22.39 Fred Lang
169. 22.40 Тібо【鑫小龙】
170. 22.41 Raymos Castillo
171. 22.42 2022duyn02
172. 22.45 Omkar1
173. 22.57 brad711
174. 22.63 2018AMSB02
175. 22.64 Jge
176. 22.86 Winfaza
177. 22.91 Sawyer
178. 23.01 tommyo11
179. 23.12 yoyoyobank3
180. 23.15 Cuber2s
181. 23.16 Mieeetek4
182. 23.17 VectorCubes
183. 23.19 Dylan Swarts
184. 23.26 d2polld
185. 23.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
186. 23.33 floqualmie
187. 23.39 revaldoah
188. 23.41 Fisko
189. 23.42 CubingWizard
190. 23.74 bh13
191. 23.80 Nevan J
192. 23.81 thecubemaster23
193. 23.87 Allagos
194. 23.88 CornerTwisted
195. 24.39 carlosvilla9
196. 24.41 PiKeeper
197. 24.41 TheEpicCuber
198. 24.42 OrdinarySolver4048
199. 24.46 ly_6
200. 24.47 edsch
201. 24.60 Alpha cuber
202. 24.66 abhijat
203. 24.70 Nitin Kumar 2018
204. 24.91 Valken
205. 25.09 Calcube
206. 25.16 OJ Cubing
207. 25.24 Eli Apperson
208. 25.27 dhafin
209. 25.27 Thecubingcuber347
210. 25.32 calcuber1800
211. 25.42 Dabmachine1
212. 25.44 BMcCl1
213. 25.58 Koen van Aller
214. 25.68 baseballjello67
215. 25.68 nigelthecuber
216. 25.73 bbbbbbbowen
217. 25.77 Jay Cubes
218. 25.90 Isaiah Scott
219. 25.93 DemonChihuahua
220. 25.95 Loffy8
221. 26.03 CubableYT
222. 26.04 InfinityCuber324
223. 26.20 RyanSoh
224. 26.24 InlandEmpireCuber
225. 26.36 FishTalons
226. 26.43 CubeLub3r
227. 26.54 epride17
228. 26.74 breadears
229. 26.76 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
230. 27.01 Nitstar6174
231. 27.02 JacobLittleton
232. 27.13 rdurette10
233. 27.20 CodingCuber
234. 27.48 Keroma12
235. 27.69 bennettstouder
236. 27.86 LittleLumos
237. 27.98 Greyson bananas
238. 28.01 Greyson banana
239. 28.07 JustGoodCuber
240. 28.09 hyn
241. 28.15 pizzacrust
242. 28.28 Cuz Red
243. 28.29 Ravman
244. 28.47 chancet4488
245. 28.64 Oliver Pällo
246. 28.65 The Cubing Fanatic
247. 28.85 DynaXT
248. 29.02 Cuber15
249. 29.20 beabernardes
250. 29.43 Cubing Forever
251. 29.63 Jaco Momberg 
252. 29.66 Hyperion
253. 29.88 Ianwubby
254. 30.22 hebscody
255. 30.23 Firestorming_1
256. 30.24 Magma Cubing
257. 30.36 White KB
258. 30.63 KellanTheCubingCoder
259. 30.76 WoowyBaby
260. 30.83 Predther
261. 31.16 vilkkuti25
262. 31.19 Kyle Ho
263. 31.40 cuberswoop
264. 31.71 Xauxage
265. 31.74 filmip
266. 32.04 hotufos
267. 32.04 Der Der
268. 32.05 Cubing Mania
269. 32.53 Homeschool Cubing
270. 32.60 rlnninja44
271. 32.67 John123
272. 32.73 Kael Hitchcock
273. 32.83 CB21
274. 32.96 Poorcuber09
275. 33.03 Jules Graham
276. 33.06 Topher_
277. 33.18 AidenCubes
278. 33.56 bluishshark
279. 33.64 Super_Cuber903
280. 33.93 Abram Grimsley
281. 34.02 Maxematician
282. 34.41 Bogdan
283. 34.53 Noob's Cubes
284. 34.75 DUDECUBER
285. 34.89 FLS99
286. 34.99 freshcuber.de
287. 35.24 pb_cuber
288. 35.53 kumato
289. 36.15 Ethanawoll
290. 36.39 Henry13
291. 36.42 pranavAR
292. 36.46 ARSCubing
293. 36.75 Aadil ali
294. 36.89 fdskljgrie
295. 37.20 Jack Law
296. 38.31 Mike Hughey
297. 38.74 Jakub26
298. 39.37 Cubing_Paddy
299. 39.59 Li Xiang
300. 40.34 GooseCuber
301. 40.36 ErezE
302. 40.55 MaxwellCobb
303. 40.64 Caden Fisher
304. 40.82 stanley chapel
305. 41.56 WHACKITROX
306. 41.81 TheKaeden10
307. 41.82 Meanjuice
308. 41.93 CuberThomas
309. 42.16 One Wheel
310. 42.39 sporteisvogel
311. 44.09 qunbacca
312. 44.43 Janster1909
313. 45.25 Josiah Blomker
314. 45.31 Hazwi
315. 45.56 nurhid.hisham
316. 45.65 kbrune
317. 45.89 EthanMCuber
318. 46.02 Sellerie11
319. 46.26 samuel roveran
320. 46.30 BalsaCuber
321. 46.62 BigBrainBoi989
322. 46.63 Enirolf
323. 47.54 nanocube
324. 47.77 Hari Hari
325. 47.87 Tekooo
326. 48.68 SpeedCubeLegend17
327. 50.00 Somebody0009
328. 50.90 WTFperm
329. 51.48 Rubika-37-021204
330. 51.64 Jacck
331. 51.74 arbivara
332. 52.81 Stokey
333. 52.86 shaub1
334. 52.88 Whale
335. 53.03 padddi
336. 54.03 N4C0
337. 55.19 user10086
338. 55.22 GrettGrett
339. 55.62 NONOGamer12
340. 55.94 roxanajohnson01
341. 55.95 whatshisbucket
342. 56.32 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
343. 56.45 Chai003
344. 58.21 c00bmaster
345. 59.67 Panagiotis Christopoulos
346. 1:00.15 Theoruff
347. 1:00.42 CT-6666
348. 1:01.30 robotmania
349. 1:02.59 thomas.sch
350. 1:02.70 Parth
351. 1:03.75 IsekaiMe
352. 1:04.56 myoder
353. 1:05.44 Jason Tzeng
354. 1:07.79 Splenj
355. 1:09.22 Multicubing
356. 1:16.74 Cuber987
357. 1:18.41 Penguinocuber
358. 1:18.43 Huntsidermy Cubed
359. 1:18.70 CubeEnthusiast15
360. 1:21.45 Krökeldil
361. 1:28.89 Exmestify
362. 1:33.56 Algfish
363. 1:34.05 MatsBergsten
364. 1:35.13 Aluminum
365. 1:42.91 Jlit
366. 1:49.43 Taffy23
367. 1:54.76 Soldier
368. 2:10.10 RubikAr


*3x3x3 With feet* (12)

1. 37.36 DGCubes
2. 42.80 Luke Garrett
3. 59.44 Ryan Pilat


Spoiler



4. 1:22.23 fdskljgrie
5. 1:32.41 Li Xiang
6. 1:32.94 One Wheel
7. 1:45.73 gruuby
8. 1:45.97 any name you wish
9. 1:54.27 WizardCM
10. 2:53.70 Jacck
11. 3:06.89 Homeschool Cubing
12. 3:14.23 CB21


*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (30)

1. 24.32 sigalig
2. 30.37 ichcubegerne
3. 36.76 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 36.85 gruuby
5. 40.71 Ryan Pilat
6. 43.02 CB21
7. 45.15 WizardCM
8. 46.58 YouCubing
9. 49.22 BradenTheMagician
10. 56.69 Luke Garrett
11. 58.29 TheReasonableCuber
12. 59.88 any name you wish
13. 1:01.16 tsutt099
14. 1:03.82 whatshisbucket
15. 1:04.73 alyzsnyzs
16. 1:13.24 juanixxds
17. 1:16.59 Greyson bananas
18. 1:18.37 Jacck
19. 1:22.48 Jammy
20. 1:34.61 hyn
21. 1:38.53 kbrune
22. 1:42.33 Luke Solves Cubes
23. 1:53.41 zSquirreL
24. 1:56.08 MatsBergsten
25. 2:08.05 thomas.sch
26. 2:09.28 Meanjuice
27. 2:19.75 Hari Hari
28. 2:23.01 Huntsidermy Cubed
29. 2:57.60 arbivara
30. 2:59.97 Quixoteace


*3x3x3 Fewest moves* (24)

1. 22.33 Cale S
2. 23.20 Teh Keng Foo
3. 23.60 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4. 23.80 Mrauo
5. 28.53 brad711
6. 29.80 xyzzy
7. 30.27 jronge94
8. 30.53 remopihel
9. 30.80 alyzsnyzs
10. 31.13 arbivara
11. 31.60 João Vinicius
12. 31.80 any name you wish
13. 33.07 2022duyn02
14. 34.60 kbrune
15. 36.73 Mike Hughey
16. 39.53 nigelthecuber
17. 42.93 Timona
18. 42.93 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19. 43.73 CB21
20. 43.93 DUDECUBER
21. 48.54 DynaXT
22. 51.33 carlosvilla9
23. 51.73 EthanMCuber
24. 58.47 Meanjuice


*2-3-4 Relay* (200)

1. 36.77 Luke Garrett
2. 38.46 Theo Goluboff
3. 39.08 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4. 39.95 asiahyoo1997
5. 40.33 darrensaito
6. 41.08 tJardigradHe
7. 41.15 Ryan Pilat
8. 42.27 Parist P
9. 42.44 AndyMok
10. 43.39 Dream Cubing
11. 43.65 Heewon Seo
12. 43.81 Khairur Rachim
13. 44.84 fun at the joy
14. 44.89 BrianJ
15. 45.07 MichaelNielsen
16. 45.30 Hayden Ng
17. 45.44 OriginalUsername
18. 46.00 Shaun Mack
19. 46.35 BradenTheMagician
20. 46.54 Ash Black
21. 46.97 G2013
22. 47.45 MCuber
23. 47.50 ichcubegerne
24. 47.54 Zeke Mackay
25. 47.65 tsutt099
26. 47.69 Max C.
27. 48.29 Tues
28. 48.36 EvanWright1
29. 48.85 abhijat
30. 48.89 Shadowjockey
31. 49.53 Hargun02
32. 50.58 DGCubes
33. 50.65 Benyó
34. 50.89 tommyo11
35. 50.99 the super cuber
36. 51.17 Ontricus
37. 52.07 dycocubix
38. 53.23 sigalig
38. 53.23 Raymos Castillo
40. 53.33 Valken
41. 53.59 turtwig
42. 54.00 JacobLittleton
43. 54.02 DhruvA
44. 54.19 agradess2
45. 54.39 remopihel
46. 54.63 TheDubDubJr
47. 54.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
48. 55.47 TheReasonableCuber
49. 55.54 WizardCM
50. 55.61 abunickabhi
51. 56.17 NongQuocDuy
52. 56.90 Cubey_Tube
53. 56.92 qaz
54. 57.22 2022duyn02
55. 57.28 Christopher Fandrich
56. 57.38 Parke187
57. 58.04 Timona
58. 58.07 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
59. 58.55 Dylan Swarts
60. 58.59 Ricardo Zapata
61. 59.11 Antto Pitkänen
62. 59.21 YouCubing
63. 59.53 gruuby
64. 1:00.04 beabernardes
65. 1:00.37 João Vinicius
66. 1:00.54 Jammy
67. 1:00.71 SpeedyReedy
68. 1:00.91 aznbn
69. 1:01.36 zSquirreL
70. 1:02.24 Chris Van Der Brink
71. 1:02.50 Koen van Aller
72. 1:02.72 eyeballboi
73. 1:03.32 Ianwubby
74. 1:03.62 sqAree
75. 1:03.69 PCCuber
76. 1:03.74 bbbbbbbowen
77. 1:03.84 weatherman223
78. 1:04.39 any name you wish
79. 1:04.90 lumes2121
80. 1:05.03 Cooki348
81. 1:05.07 Kacper Jędrzejuk
82. 1:05.29 CB21
83. 1:05.50 Brayden Gilland
84. 1:05.50 Caíque crispim
85. 1:05.58 DynaXT
86. 1:05.65 juanixxds
87. 1:05.78 Oliver Pällo
88. 1:05.99 wearephamily1719
89. 1:06.38 Magma Cubing
90. 1:06.44 Utkarsh Ashar
91. 1:07.25 Fisko
92. 1:08.00 pizzacrust
93. 1:08.03 Keroma12
94. 1:08.81 Calumv 
95. 1:09.48 Triangles_are_cubers
96. 1:09.96 cuberswoop
97. 1:10.58 Greyson bananas
98. 1:10.59 InlandEmpireCuber
99. 1:10.71 Peter Preston
100. 1:10.88 Loffy8
101. 1:11.16 BradyLawrence
102. 1:12.36 drpfisherman
103. 1:12.84 stanley chapel
104. 1:12.94 Тібо【鑫小龙】
105. 1:13.15 DUDECUBER
105. 1:13.15 yoyoyobank3
107. 1:13.20 bennettstouder
108. 1:13.54 d2polld
109. 1:13.58 edsch
110. 1:14.00 oliverpallo
111. 1:14.92 Josiah Blomker
112. 1:15.00 Nitin Kumar 2018
113. 1:15.48 CaptainCuber
114. 1:16.14 AidenCubes
115. 1:17.44 toinou06cubing
116. 1:17.45 Calcube
117. 1:18.49 Luke Solves Cubes
118. 1:19.31 Nevan J
119. 1:19.64 rdurette10
120. 1:20.09 epride17
121. 1:20.23 Jge
122. 1:20.46 Isaiah Scott
123. 1:20.54 Firestorming_1
124. 1:20.70 vilkkuti25
125. 1:21.90 Abram Grimsley
126. 1:22.19 ARSCubing
127. 1:22.67 BlueAcidball
128. 1:22.78 Sawyer
129. 1:22.95 ly_6
130. 1:23.24 JustGoodCuber
131. 1:23.89 Cuber2s
132. 1:23.92 dhafin
133. 1:23.95 Jakub26
134. 1:24.07 hyn
135. 1:24.98 InfinityCuber324
136. 1:25.02 FLS99
137. 1:28.32 Nitstar6174
138. 1:28.69 Li Xiang
139. 1:28.89 Poorcuber09
140. 1:29.01 White KB
141. 1:29.51 CryptoConnor
142. 1:29.81 Cubing Mania
143. 1:31.32 kumato
144. 1:31.76 AnnaW
145. 1:31.97 CT-6666
146. 1:32.07 KellanTheCubingCoder
147. 1:32.27 Ravman
148. 1:32.89 Cubing_Paddy
149. 1:32.91 bluishshark
150. 1:32.99 Predther
151. 1:34.98 Hyperion
152. 1:35.27 Ayce
153. 1:37.88 HTS98
153. 1:37.88 Super_Cuber903
155. 1:38.34 Homeschool Cubing
156. 1:39.55 nigelthecuber
157. 1:39.69 myoder
158. 1:40.03 Tekooo
159. 1:41.38 Dabmachine1
160. 1:42.48 Sellerie11
161. 1:42.91 Lewis
162. 1:43.48 One Wheel
163. 1:44.15 Jrg
164. 1:44.40 Jason Tzeng
165. 1:44.88 ErezE
166. 1:46.64 That1Cuber
167. 1:47.11 whatshisbucket
168. 1:48.80 Ethanawoll
169. 1:49.76 Meanjuice
170. 1:50.06 kbrune
171. 1:50.75 SpeedCubeLegend17
172. 1:50.84 Poketube6681
173. 1:51.25 Bogdan
174. 1:52.85 GooseCuber
175. 1:53.86 hebscody
176. 1:57.05 BigBrainBoi989
177. 1:58.22 GrettGrett
178. 1:58.33 CuberThomas
179. 1:58.41 samuel roveran
180. 1:58.80 fdskljgrie
181. 2:01.57 Topherlul
182. 2:04.50 Hazwi
183. 2:04.69 sporteisvogel
184. 2:07.19 Clock_Enthusiast
185. 2:07.71 BalsaCuber
186. 2:08.25 linus.sch
187. 2:11.26 Rubika-37-021204
188. 2:12.02 Quixoteace
189. 2:18.34 Jacck
190. 2:18.61 Jack Law
191. 2:27.87 kflynn
192. 2:41.83 thomas.sch
193. 2:48.75 MatsBergsten
194. 2:49.11 CubeEnthusiast15
195. 2:51.60 edcuberrules8473
196. 2:55.24 SuperCrafter51
197. 2:58.33 Huntsidermy Cubed
198. 2:58.61 EmmaTheCapicorn
199. 3:14.92 Multicubing
200. 3:32.86 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5 Relay* (115)

1. 1:30.56 asiahyoo1997
2. 1:32.94 tJardigradHe
3. 1:34.00 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4. 1:34.09 Theo Goluboff
5. 1:39.30 cuberkid10
6. 1:41.89 AndyMok
7. 1:42.87 OriginalUsername
8. 1:43.23 Dream Cubing
9. 1:44.02 darrensaito
10. 1:44.33 fun at the joy
11. 1:44.49 Parist P
12. 1:44.75 Ryan Pilat
13. 1:47.47 Hayden Ng
14. 1:48.17 Hargun02
15. 1:51.68 ichcubegerne
16. 1:53.89 Ash Black
17. 1:54.75 Benyó
18. 1:55.88 Shadowjockey
19. 1:56.89 abhijat
20. 1:57.97 Max C.
21. 1:59.43 BradenTheMagician
22. 2:02.75 Tues
23. 2:04.88 agradess2
24. 2:05.48 EvanWright1
25. 2:06.45 tsutt099
26. 2:06.76 DGCubes
27. 2:08.39 sigalig
28. 2:08.82 Raymos Castillo
29. 2:08.85 turtwig
30. 2:09.33 DhruvA
31. 2:11.03 tommyo11
32. 2:14.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
33. 2:16.81 João Vinicius
34. 2:17.06 abunickabhi
35. 2:19.57 NongQuocDuy
36. 2:20.17 gruuby
37. 2:20.47 YouCubing
38. 2:21.10 WizardCM
39. 2:21.35 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
40. 2:22.53 TheReasonableCuber
41. 2:26.26 remopihel
42. 2:29.13 JacobLittleton
43. 2:30.33 beabernardes
44. 2:30.98 Keroma12
45. 2:31.02 zSquirreL
46. 2:31.39 Chris Van Der Brink
47. 2:31.45 Magma Cubing
48. 2:36.35 2022duyn02
49. 2:36.70 Timona
50. 2:37.17 any name you wish
51. 2:37.25 Jammy
52. 2:37.30 drpfisherman
53. 2:37.88 CB21
54. 2:37.90 aznbn
55. 2:38.32 juanixxds
56. 2:40.36 Parke187
57. 2:40.77 Cubey_Tube
58. 2:41.65 Ianwubby
59. 2:42.95 Dylan Swarts
60. 2:43.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
61. 2:48.62 lumes2121
62. 2:48.76 fdskljgrie
63. 2:51.23 Koen van Aller
64. 2:51.45 DynaXT
65. 2:55.27 Utkarsh Ashar
66. 2:55.59 Fisko
67. 3:00.63 Calcube
68. 3:00.88 CaptainCuber
69. 3:11.12 rdurette10
70. 3:11.58 InlandEmpireCuber
71. 3:11.71 Loffy8
72. 3:13.45 Calumv 
73. 3:13.79 Nitin Kumar 2018
74. 3:18.55 Firestorming_1
75. 3:23.62 edsch
76. 3:26.12 Isaiah Scott
77. 3:29.86 KellanTheCubingCoder
78. 3:31.81 AnnaW
79. 3:33.98 Poorcuber09
80. 3:34.03 FLS99
81. 3:34.08 Luke Solves Cubes
82. 3:36.06 Sawyer
83. 3:44.44 Ethanawoll
84. 3:44.77 ARSCubing
85. 3:44.89 One Wheel
86. 3:45.57 CT-6666
87. 3:45.97 Lewis
88. 3:51.63 Jge
89. 3:52.97 White KB
90. 3:56.89 Homeschool Cubing
91. 3:59.93 ly_6
92. 4:07.45 Jrg
93. 4:07.85 whatshisbucket
94. 4:07.98 Predther
95. 4:10.63 Bogdan
96. 4:16.93 kbrune
97. 4:23.89 DUDECUBER
98. 4:26.47 Abram Grimsley
99. 4:27.07 myoder
100. 4:27.93 Jason Tzeng
101. 4:28.43 Hyperion
102. 4:30.98 Tekooo
103. 4:34.95 sporteisvogel
104. 4:47.63 Rubika-37-021204
105. 4:50.62 Meanjuice
106. 5:08.07 CuberThomas
107. 5:12.75 Jacck
108. 5:16.67 SpeedCubeLegend17
109. 5:23.19 Quixoteace
110. 5:30.15 thomas.sch
111. 5:44.48 ErezE
112. 5:47.84 Jack Law
113. 7:25.02 MatsBergsten
114. 7:46.11 EmmaTheCapicorn
115. 7:57.88 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay* (55)

1. 3:20.95 tJardigradHe
2. 3:26.05 cuberkid10
3. 3:35.96 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4. 3:41.02 ichcubegerne
5. 3:47.01 Benyó
6. 3:48.69 Hargun02
7. 3:49.95 fun at the joy
8. 3:50.37 Luke Garrett
9. 3:57.42 Ryan Pilat
10. 3:59.94 Ash Black
11. 4:03.58 Shadowjockey
12. 4:14.22 abhijat
13. 4:19.41 sigalig
14. 4:26.54 DGCubes
15. 4:30.57 Raymos Castillo
16. 4:33.35 agradess2
17. 4:42.74 Tues
18. 4:44.33 Aleksandar Dukleski
19. 4:44.69 João Vinicius
20. 4:46.91 gruuby
21. 4:50.51 Keroma12
22. 4:51.88 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23. 4:53.06 BradenTheMagician
24. 4:57.41 TheReasonableCuber
25. 5:00.91 tsutt099
26. 5:01.42 drpfisherman
27. 5:04.50 YouCubing
28. 5:05.80 CB21
29. 5:06.78 tommyo11
30. 5:07.86 WizardCM
31. 5:20.07 Jammy
32. 5:23.19 JacobLittleton
33. 5:25.25 Ianwubby
34. 5:27.33 beabernardes
35. 5:38.81 zSquirreL
36. 6:14.20 Cubey_Tube
37. 6:16.95 CaptainCuber
38. 6:24.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39. 6:32.86 lumes2121
40. 6:59.47 Firestorming_1
41. 7:37.43 One Wheel
42. 7:48.63 Poorcuber09
43. 7:56.42 rdurette10
44. 7:58.22 Loffy8
45. 8:07.41 Jrg
46. 8:47.40 Luke Solves Cubes
47. 9:08.89 whatshisbucket
48. 9:29.76 White KB
49. 9:33.79 sporteisvogel
50. 9:48.55 kbrune
51. 9:48.72 Rubika-37-021204
52. 9:51.08 CT-6666
53. 9:56.17 myoder
54. 10:22.97 thomas.sch
55. 10:57.80 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay* (36)

1. 6:24.71 ichcubegerne
2. 6:34.01 Benyó
3. 7:20.03 Ash Black


Spoiler



4. 7:27.07 Ryan Pilat
5. 7:38.79 agradess2
6. 7:48.55 sigalig
7. 8:11.51 Raymos Castillo
8. 8:14.05 DGCubes
9. 8:17.84 gruuby
10. 8:20.32 Tues
11. 8:23.39 Keroma12
12. 8:25.21 drpfisherman
13. 8:28.68 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14. 8:33.48 João Vinicius
15. 8:43.38 YouCubing
16. 8:46.65 xyzzy
17. 8:48.32 BradenTheMagician
18. 8:49.17 CB21
19. 8:50.51 TheReasonableCuber
20. 9:19.75 WizardCM
21. 9:32.39 tsutt099
22. 9:39.49 Jammy
23. 9:52.91 JacobLittleton
24. 10:38.46 beabernardes
25. 12:02.58 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26. 12:03.62 Cubey_Tube
27. 12:21.26 lumes2121
28. 12:46.71 Firestorming_1
29. 13:09.36 One Wheel
30. 14:05.09 Jrg
31. 15:30.60 Poorcuber09
32. 17:18.28 Rubika-37-021204
33. 17:38.70 thomas.sch
34. 17:42.88 sporteisvogel
35. 19:19.97 kbrune
36. 19:32.43 myoder


*Clock* (218)

1. 3.29 JChambers13
2. 3.77 Carter-Thomas
3. 3.94 VectorCubes


Spoiler



4. 4.04 Brendyn Dunagan
5. 4.06 edsch
6. 4.25 Carter Cubes
7. 4.35 MartinN13
8. 4.45 vishwasankarcubing
9. 4.45 Jude_Stradtner
10. 4.45 BlueJacket
11. 4.58 Liam Wadek
12. 4.59 2018KEAR02
13. 4.63 Luke Garrett
14. 4.77 AngeGabriel
15. 4.88 Oliver Pällo
16. 4.91 alyzsnyzs
17. 4.94 TipsterTrickster 
18. 5.13 Jakub D
19. 5.22 Bashy
20. 5.24 DesertWolf
21. 5.28 Zeke Mackay
22. 5.29 arquillian
23. 5.29 Christopher Fandrich
24. 5.41 Clock_Enthusiast
25. 5.53 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
26. 5.82 Danny Morgan
27. 5.83 Charles Jerome
28. 5.92 Mattia Pasquini
29. 6.04 zSquirreL
30. 6.04 Theo Goluboff
31. 6.05 ARandomCuber
32. 6.06 50ph14
33. 6.16 Chris Van Der Brink
34. 6.23 Camerone Chin
35. 6.24 Sean Hartman
36. 6.27 Jules Graham
37. 6.32 oliverpallo
38. 6.33 AndyMok
39. 6.40 sqAree
40. 6.41 Magdamini
41. 6.55 TheDubDubJr
42. 6.56 Benjamin Warry
43. 6.57 NewoMinx
44. 6.64 tsutt099
45. 6.65 Shaun Mack
46. 6.76 MattP98
47. 6.76 CornerTwisted
48. 6.78 2017LAMB06
49. 6.83 BradenTheMagician
50. 6.93 YouCubing
51. 6.97 Ryan Pilat
52. 7.16 floqualmie
53. 7.18 cuberkid10
54. 7.19 Antto Pitkänen
54. 7.19 2019ECKE02
56. 7.19 qaz
57. 7.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58. 7.23 parkertrager
59. 7.29 drpfisherman
60. 7.45 carlosvilla9
61. 7.48 MCuber
62. 7.48 Shadowjockey
63. 7.50 Parke187
64. 7.57 Hayden Ng
65. 7.59 lilwoaji
66. 7.61 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
67. 7.61 AmyCubes_
68. 7.68 Parist P
69. 7.74 Tues
70. 7.86 weatherman223
71. 7.89 BrianJ
72. 7.90 JackPfeifer
73. 7.92 darrensaito
74. 7.94 roymok1213
75. 7.95 Ty Y.
76. 8.00 InfinityCuber324
77. 8.12 DLXCubing
78. 8.13 Li Xiang
79. 8.15 N4C0
80. 8.21 cubingintherain
81. 8.21 Boris McCoy
82. 8.24 OriginalUsername
83. 8.26 DynaXT
84. 8.28 Jammy
85. 8.30 yoyoyobank3
86. 8.31 Adweehun
87. 8.32 dycocubix
88. 8.33 Redicubeman
89. 8.34 Ash Black
90. 8.36 mariotdias
91. 8.38 David ep
92. 8.41 remopihel
93. 8.44 Tonester
94. 8.44 Harsha Paladugu
95. 8.46 Raymos Castillo
96. 8.52 Ayce
97. 8.59 gruuby
98. 8.61 mihnea3000
99. 8.62 asiahyoo1997
100. 8.62 Cubing Simplified
101. 8.66 bluishshark
102. 8.70 tJardigradHe
103. 8.74 tommyo11
104. 8.75 Jacob Nokes
105. 8.83 ichcubegerne
106. 8.92 Greyson bananas
107. 8.93 lumes2121
108. 9.07 Panagiotis Christopoulos
109. 9.09 KrokosB
110. 9.11 Ricardo Zapata
111. 9.22 MichaelNielsen
112. 9.27 Kacper Paweł Dworak
113. 9.29 Nong Quoc Khanh
114. 9.39 Jakub26
115. 9.39 sigalig
116. 9.48 Fisko
117. 9.54 InlandEmpireCuber
118. 9.57 DGCubes
119. 9.74 SpeedyReedy
120. 9.75 the super cuber
121. 9.87 MrKuba600
122. 9.88 Jason Tzeng
123. 10.03 rdurette10
124. 10.07 Max C.
125. 10.16 SpeedCubeLegend17
126. 10.40 EvanWright1
127. 10.40 WizardCM
128. 10.42 KellanTheCubingCoder
129. 10.51 Benyó
130. 10.53 cuberswoop
131. 10.57 Adam Chodyniecki
132. 10.63 wearephamily1719
133. 10.67 ErezE
134. 10.81 CubeLub3r
135. 10.81 AidanNoogie
136. 10.83 Calcube
137. 10.87 João Vinicius
138. 10.92 Fred Lang
139. 10.93 Sub1Hour
140. 11.03 Cody_Caston
141. 11.14 Triangles_are_cubers
142. 11.20 Quixoteace
143. 11.21 Heewon Seo
144. 11.27 Alpha cuber
145. 11.32 2018AMSB02
146. 11.44 Luke Solves Cubes
147. 11.56 Magma Cubing
148. 11.60 rlnninja44
149. 11.61 Kyle Ho
150. 11.66 KarlJagiel
151. 11.67 CB21
152. 11.67 midnightcuberx
153. 11.79 Poketube6681
154. 11.87 TheReasonableCuber
155. 12.02 Cubey_Tube
156. 12.09 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
157. 12.16 Ethanawoll
158. 12.21 epride17
159. 12.24 That1Cuber
160. 12.30 Peter Preston
161. 12.38 cubingmom2
162. 12.38 JacobLittleton
163. 12.39 FishTalons
163. 12.39 any name you wish
165. 12.53 White KB
166. 12.70 KingCanyon
167. 12.92 quing
168. 13.49 elimescube
169. 13.64 pizzacrust
170. 13.83 Mike Hughey
171. 14.05 Caíque crispim
172. 14.08 nurhid.hisham
173. 14.13 freshcuber.de
174. 14.21 Alison Meador
175. 14.21 beabernardes
176. 14.24 yijunleow
177. 14.29 abunickabhi
178. 14.32 Homeschool Cubing
179. 14.35 Cubing_Paddy
180. 14.52 Тібо【鑫小龙】
181. 15.30 Halqrius
182. 15.36 Jacck
183. 15.39 PortugeeJoe
184. 15.91 Poorcuber09
185. 15.93 ARSCubing
186. 16.43 Lubot99
187. 16.56 GrettGrett
188. 16.66 xyzzy
189. 16.85 kflynn
190. 17.17 Twisted Cubing
191. 17.24 vilkkuti25
192. 17.34 sporteisvogel
193. 17.38 Foreright
194. 17.47 Firestorming_1
195. 17.51 DhruvA
196. 17.60 Henry13
197. 18.09 thomas.sch
198. 18.83 Isaiah Scott
199. 18.88 ChaseTheCuber12
200. 18.99 Hyperion
201. 19.81 JustGoodCuber
202. 19.93 Lewis
203. 21.37 d2polld
204. 22.09 bh13
205. 22.60 Dylan Swarts
206. 23.44 hankthetank
207. 23.92 Arnavol
208. 24.41 Mormi
209. 25.67 Jack Law
210. 25.80 Abram Grimsley
211. 28.33 Koen van Aller
212. 28.89 Loffy8
213. 29.40 CuberThomas
214. 31.90 cubing_addict
215. 34.13 whatshisbucket
216. 45.43 MatsBergsten
217. 1:05.05 Meanjuice
218. 1:30.75 Rubika-37-021204


*Megaminx* (154)

1. 32.34 Heewon Seo
2. 37.70 NewoMinx
3. 38.99 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4. 40.10 AidanNoogie
5. 40.91 Luke Garrett
6. 41.81 KrokosB
7. 42.51 Hargun02
8. 45.54 Khairur Rachim
9. 46.35 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10. 46.55 AndyMok
11. 46.58 WizardCM
12. 47.19 Legomanz
13. 47.77 Brendyn Dunagan
14. 47.79 darrensaito
15. 48.07 BrianJ
16. 48.28 Ryan Pilat
17. 48.40 MaksymilianMisiak
18. 49.33 Jammy
19. 49.47 G2013
20. 49.52 MrKuba600
21. 50.35 arquillian
22. 50.76 abhijat
23. 51.56 Sean Hartman
24. 51.74 KarlJagiel
25. 53.11 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26. 53.53 NicsMunari
27. 54.22 OriginalUsername
28. 54.58 carlosvilla9
29. 55.35 Shadowjockey
30. 55.60 Fred Lang
31. 55.61 Ash Black
32. 56.02 Jacob Nokes
33. 56.37 DhruvA
34. 56.51 Zeke Mackay
35. 56.51 MCuber
36. 56.62 GenTheThief
37. 57.47 Dream Cubing
38. 57.48 parkertrager
39. 57.67 mariotdias
40. 58.54 BradenTheMagician
41. 59.05 ichcubegerne
42. 59.63 agradess2
43. 1:00.19 Shaun Mack
44. 1:00.70 leomannen
45. 1:00.76 Charles Jerome
46. 1:00.86 DGCubes
47. 1:01.26 alyzsnyzs
48. 1:01.84 Raymos Castillo
49. 1:01.95 FaLoL
50. 1:02.57 quing
51. 1:02.64 Tues
52. 1:02.76 Boris McCoy
53. 1:03.18 cuberkid10
54. 1:03.74 tJardigradHe
55. 1:04.23 TheDubDubJr
56. 1:04.23 CubicOreo
57. 1:04.94 YouCubing
58. 1:05.22 tommyo11
59. 1:05.28 Benyó
60. 1:05.50 MichaelNielsen
61. 1:06.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
62. 1:06.83 Anthony Tindal
63. 1:07.58 switkreytyahhhh
64. 1:08.22 remopihel
65. 1:08.82 gruuby
66. 1:09.34 tsutt099
67. 1:09.49 Timona
68. 1:09.70 floqualmie
69. 1:09.79 Ricardo Zapata
70. 1:10.04 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
71. 1:11.61 Parist P
72. 1:12.11 Loffy8
73. 1:12.46 João Vinicius
74. 1:12.56 Cooki348
75. 1:12.62 EvanWright1
76. 1:12.76 Max C.
77. 1:12.92 Liam Wadek
78. 1:12.93 The Cubing Fanatic
79. 1:13.04 whatshisbucket
80. 1:13.11 c00bmaster
81. 1:13.39 beabernardes
82. 1:15.12 Sub1Hour
83. 1:15.99 Magma Cubing
84. 1:16.35 DistanceRunner25
85. 1:17.03 Antto Pitkänen
86. 1:17.21 Triangles_are_cubers
87. 1:17.28 sigalig
88. 1:17.57 2018KEAR02
89. 1:17.63 50ph14
90. 1:18.19 CB21
91. 1:19.34 fdskljgrie
92. 1:19.63 KingCanyon
93. 1:19.82 Dylan Swarts
94. 1:20.05 DynaXT
95. 1:20.14 Luke Solves Cubes
96. 1:21.57 Fisko
97. 1:23.36 Cale S
98. 1:24.03 TheReasonableCuber
99. 1:25.64 epride17
100. 1:28.63 FishTalons
101. 1:30.31 any name you wish
102. 1:30.91 Keroma12
103. 1:31.42 Koen van Aller
104. 1:31.73 nigelthecuber
105. 1:32.61 Trexrush1
106. 1:34.05 2019ECKE02
107. 1:34.41 abunickabhi
108. 1:34.67 JacobLittleton
109. 1:36.25 stanley chapel
110. 1:37.16 rdurette10
111. 1:38.25 d2polld
112. 1:40.40 lumes2121
113. 1:40.91 weatherman223
114. 1:42.71 zSquirreL
115. 1:44.07 Calcube
116. 1:44.09 Lewis
117. 1:45.16 bh13
118. 1:47.58 Cubey_Tube
119. 1:49.09 Parke187
120. 1:51.24 yoyoyobank3
121. 1:53.97 CT-6666
122. 1:53.99 Poorcuber09
123. 1:54.12 Clock_Enthusiast
124. 1:57.03 hyn
125. 2:00.22 Utkarsh Ashar
126. 2:00.68 Ethanawoll
127. 2:04.55 Li Xiang
128. 2:06.99 AnnaW
129. 2:08.40 dhafin
130. 2:08.97 Isaiah Scott
131. 2:09.35 Homeschool Cubing
132. 2:15.19 Hyperion
133. 2:15.94 One Wheel
134. 2:19.25 Firestorming_1
135. 2:19.47 Sellerie11
136. 2:22.23 kumato
137. 2:28.93 Mike Hughey
138. 2:30.34 Abram Grimsley
139. 2:38.50 SuperCrafter51
140. 2:48.79 Jacck
141. 2:49.81 Jrg
142. 2:50.48 samuel roveran
143. 2:54.78 White KB
144. 3:02.56 Meanjuice
145. 3:07.31 sporteisvogel
146. 3:09.56 freshcuber.de
147. 3:13.15 InfinityCuber324
148. 3:14.04 thomas.sch
149. 3:31.80 Exmestify
150. 3:51.68 Chai003
151. 3:52.96 Rubika-37-021204
152. 4:03.55 kbrune
153. 4:55.75 Krökeldil
154. 7:15.44 MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx* (335)

1. 1.57 MichaelNielsen
2. 1.60 parkertrager
3. 1.65 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



4. 1.66 Harsha Paladugu
5. 1.71 Daniel Partridge
6. 1.72 ElyasCubing
7. 1.73 Jules Graham
8. 1.76 dycocubix
9. 1.99 BrianJ
10. 2.19 remopihel
11. 2.21 DGCubes
12. 2.22 Chris Van Der Brink
13. 2.22 Shaun Mack
14. 2.23 MrKuba600
15. 2.25 Danny Morgan
16. 2.25 Ryan Pilat
17. 2.37 CodingCuber
18. 2.38 Shirosuki
19. 2.39 Ash Black
20. 2.39 Heath Flick
21. 2.41 tJardigradHe
22. 2.49 EvanWright1
23. 2.50 Magdamini
24. 2.51 Charles Jerome
25. 2.54 tsutt099
26. 2.55 Vlad Hordiienko
27. 2.55 50ph14
28. 2.57 Luke Garrett
29. 2.57 Cooki348
30. 2.58 Ghost Cuber 
31. 2.59 Benjamin Warry
32. 2.62 Cody_Caston
33. 2.66 DLXCubing
34. 2.69 oliviervlcube
35. 2.71 Mr_Man_I_Am
36. 2.75 Bashy
37. 2.77 mariotdias
38. 2.86 MartinN13
39. 2.90 Ontricus
40. 2.93 Brendyn Dunagan
41. 3.03 JackPfeifer
42. 3.08 darrensaito
43. 3.08 Camerone Chin
44. 3.10 BradenTheMagician
45. 3.10 KarlJagiel
46. 3.17 NewoMinx
47. 3.19 asacuber
48. 3.20 SpiFunTastic
49. 3.22 OriginalUsername
50. 3.22 Theo Goluboff
51. 3.26 Pyratechnics
52. 3.27 Zeke Mackay
53. 3.28 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
54. 3.32 JChambers13
55. 3.39 Boris McCoy
56. 3.40 Adam Chodyniecki
57. 3.47 BradyCubes08
58. 3.48 AndyMok
59. 3.48 CornerTwisted
60. 3.53 Liam Wadek
61. 3.54 wearephamily1719
62. 3.54 Caíque crispim
63. 3.55 Adweehun
64. 3.56 alyzsnyzs
65. 3.57 Logan2017DAYR01
66. 3.58 Sean Hartman
67. 3.60 aznbn
68. 3.61 Carter-Thomas
69. 3.69 Jge
70. 3.75 cubingintherain
71. 3.77 Max C.
72. 3.77 mihnea3000
73. 3.79 Tues
74. 3.99 Clock_Enthusiast
75. 4.01 Homeschool Cubing
76. 4.02 WizardCM
77. 4.08 lilwoaji
78. 4.11 Cubing_Paddy
79. 4.17 Parist P
80. 4.19 MCuber
81. 4.20 João Vinicius
82. 4.22 YouCubing
83. 4.29 AmyCubes_
84. 4.30 Triangles_are_cubers
85. 4.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
86. 4.32 Cuz Red
87. 4.33 Parke187
88. 4.36 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
89. 4.38 DistanceRunner25
90. 4.39 Oliver Pällo
91. 4.39 Cale S
92. 4.40 DhruvA
93. 4.47 GooseCuber
94. 4.52 ichcubegerne
95. 4.52 NN29Cubes
96. 4.54 2018KEAR02
97. 4.55 eyeballboi
98. 4.57 tommyo11
99. 4.57 Jason Tzeng
100. 4.65 TheDubDubJr
100. 4.65 JacobLittleton
102. 4.66 Raymos Castillo
103. 4.68 KrokosB
104. 4.68 asiahyoo1997
105. 4.71 rdurette10
106. 4.74 CaptainCuber
107. 4.75 Magma Cubing
108. 4.77 Cuber2s
109. 4.79 gruuby
110. 4.81 Тібо【鑫小龙】
111. 4.81 midnightcuberx
112. 4.82 VectorCubes
113. 4.83 cuberkid10
114. 4.89 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
115. 4.92 CB21
116. 4.95 leomannen
117. 4.97 Christopher Fandrich
118. 4.99 juanixxds
119. 5.01 Antto Pitkänen
120. 5.02 Jammy
121. 5.04 CubingWizard
122. 5.06 DesertWolf
123. 5.08 derk
124. 5.09 the super cuber
125. 5.11 Shadowjockey
126. 5.14 arquillian
127. 5.17 Redicubeman
128. 5.21 Ricardo Zapata
129. 5.22 Heewon Seo
130. 5.26 any name you wish
131. 5.27 weatherman223
132. 5.33 Fisko
132. 5.33 nigelthecuber
134. 5.36 Tonester
135. 5.40 Utkarsh Ashar
136. 5.40 smitty cubes
137. 5.46 Hargun02
138. 5.46 agradess2
139. 5.50 MattP98
140. 5.55 dhafin
141. 5.57 G2013
142. 5.58 vishwasankarcubing
143. 5.58 Omkar1
144. 5.61 SpeedCubeLegend17
145. 5.63 bh13
146. 5.64 Alpha cuber
147. 5.67 oliverpallo
148. 5.69 beabernardes
149. 5.70 2018AMSB02
150. 5.71 White KB
151. 5.73 Luke Solves Cubes
152. 5.74 Calcube
153. 5.75 ARSCubing
154. 5.77 Pixaler
155. 5.78 KellanTheCubingCoder
156. 5.79 EthanMCuber
157. 5.86 Jack Law
158. 5.87 Loffy8
159. 5.91 Paradox4
160. 5.99 Li Xiang
161. 6.03 Cubey_Tube
162. 6.03 AydenNguyen
163. 6.04 Dylan Swarts
164. 6.07 lumes2121
165. 6.09 Benyó
166. 6.10 Thewan
167. 6.10 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
168. 6.10 2019ECKE02
169. 6.23 Calumv 
170. 6.27 CubeLub3r
171. 6.30 bennettstouder
172. 6.33 Dream Cubing
173. 6.37 carlosvilla9
174. 6.39 2017LAMB06
175. 6.40 N4C0
176. 6.41 Poorcuber09
177. 6.44 yoyoyobank3
178. 6.44 Sub1Hour
179. 6.47 TheReasonableCuber
180. 6.50 turtwig
181. 6.51 drpfisherman
182. 6.56 quing
183. 6.58 Isaiah Scott
184. 6.59 zSquirreL
185. 6.59 Lewis
186. 6.60 Topher_
187. 6.60 Jakub D
188. 6.68 InfinityCuber324
189. 6.70 Aleksandar Dukleski
190. 6.71 abunickabhi
191. 6.71 Hyperion
192. 6.73 hebscody
193. 6.75 Jay Cubes
194. 6.79 InlandEmpireCuber
195. 6.81 DynaXT
196. 6.82 NongQuocDuy
197. 6.86 sigalig
198. 6.88 Fred Lang
199. 6.88 superkitkat106
200. 6.89 WHACKITROX
201. 6.92 Glincons
202. 6.95 Peter Preston
203. 7.01 Greyson bananas
204. 7.03 Koen van Aller
205. 7.07 Enirolf
206. 7.07 Ianwubby
207. 7.18 sqAree
208. 7.21 Mike Hughey
209. 7.29 MaxwellCobb
210. 7.31 Cubing Mania
211. 7.33 Henry13
212. 7.34 GrettGrett
213. 7.39 Jakub26
214. 7.43 whatshisbucket
215. 7.49 Kacper Paweł Dworak
216. 7.52 Alison Meador
217. 7.55 SpeedyReedy
218. 7.57 TheCubingAddict980
219. 7.57 CubableYT
220. 7.59 qaz
221. 7.59 Meanjuice
222. 7.66 Kyle Ho
223. 7.69 d2polld
224. 7.73 c00bmaster
225. 7.79 vezeneca
226. 7.82 JustGoodCuber
227. 7.88 FishTalons
228. 7.90 Stokey
229. 7.92 CubeEnthusiast15
230. 8.00 rlnninja44
231. 8.02 cuberswoop
232. 8.08 Maxematician
233. 8.09 Abram Grimsley
234. 8.20 pb_cuber
235. 8.27 MJbaka
236. 8.30 DUDECUBER
237. 8.34 yijunleow
238. 8.36 Noob's Cubes
239. 8.44 samuel roveran
240. 8.46 Josiah Blomker
241. 8.46 vilkkuti25
241. 8.46 qT Tp
243. 8.48 kumato
244. 8.63 Puppet09
245. 8.68 Super_Cuber903
246. 8.72 BradyLawrence
247. 8.88 bluishshark
248. 8.90 Tekooo
249. 8.92 ErezE
250. 8.99 kflynn
251. 9.04 BigBrainBoi989
252. 9.14 Quixoteace
253. 9.17 AidenCubes
254. 9.29 Twisted Cubing
255. 9.29 Jan Kasprzak
256. 9.30 Soldier
257. 9.31 That1Cuber
258. 9.41 hyn
259. 9.50 brad711
260. 9.51 BalsaCuber
261. 9.52 EmmaTheCapicorn
262. 9.63 Panagiotis Christopoulos
263. 9.63 Penguinocuber
264. 9.70 Bogdan
265. 9.86 calcuber1800
266. 10.00 Jaco Momberg 
267. 10.05 Jacck
268. 10.25 cubing_addict
269. 10.34 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
270. 10.39 Johnathan Young
271. 10.47 Hazwi
272. 10.48 DaTornadoKarateCuber
273. 10.55 Hayden Ng
274. 10.57 Topherlul
275. 10.63 FLS99
276. 10.75 Firestorming_1
277. 11.07 brickinapresent
278. 11.14 sporteisvogel
279. 11.23 Sir
280. 11.24 Lightning
281. 11.32 Cuber987
282. 11.33 NetherCubing
283. 11.33 NONOGamer12
284. 11.36 The Cubing Fanatic
285. 11.44 Zacian1516
286. 11.50 KingCanyon
287. 11.58 Ricco
288. 11.64 Huntsidermy Cubed
289. 11.76 KamTheCuber
290. 11.77 Sellerie11
291. 11.85 roxanajohnson01
292. 11.93 TheKaeden10
293. 12.28 Rubika-37-021204
294. 12.41 GT8590
295. 12.62 J727S
296. 12.82 Sawyer
297. 13.00 freshcuber.de
298. 13.03 CuberThomas
299. 13.15 Mr Cuber
300. 13.22 Travelingyoyokid
301. 13.25 UkkoE
302. 13.35 robotmania
303. 13.40 Algfish
304. 13.46 Poketube6681
305. 13.69 Nitin Kumar 2018
306. 13.72 jakesamarel
307. 13.84 Akshath
308. 13.97 Kalindu
309. 14.01 thomas.sch
310. 14.08 Aluminum
311. 14.24 Ethanawoll
312. 14.71 Qzinator
313. 14.87 Janster1909
314. 14.93 Nash171
315. 15.08 Exmestify
316. 15.14 Chai003
317. 15.23 Mrdoobery
318. 15.31 Splenj
319. 15.38 kbrune
320. 15.43 Whale
321. 15.55 One Wheel
322. 15.82 Arnavol
323. 16.65 Ravman
324. 16.76 SuperSkewb
325. 16.80 RubikAr
326. 17.02 Mormi
327. 17.27 Theoruff
328. 17.54 Gavsters_Cubing
329. 17.72 tungsten
330. 19.08 Krökeldil
331. 19.17 Jlit
332. 20.95 arbivara
333. 25.34 PortugeeJoe
334. 31.73 MatsBergsten
335. 36.60 cubekid2014


*Square-1* (247)

1. 5.47 David ep
2. 5.63 Christopher Fandrich
3. 5.75 Oxzowachi


Spoiler



4. 5.85 Brendyn Dunagan
5. 6.21 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
6. 6.67 Adweehun
7. 6.84 EvanWright1
8. 7.18 Benjamin Warry
9. 7.21 Ryan Pilat
10. 7.38 BrianJ
11. 7.58 mrsniffles01
12. 7.73 blerrpycuber
13. 8.13 Shaun Mack
14. 8.16 2019ECKE02
15. 8.17 Charles Jerome
16. 8.20 tsutt099
17. 8.22 JackPfeifer
18. 8.48 cubingintherain
19. 8.53 MaksymilianMisiak
20. 8.65 Danny Morgan
21. 8.66 Hayden Ng
22. 8.68 Elijah Rain Phelps
23. 8.68 Hot potato
24. 9.02 arquillian
25. 9.44 Cale S
26. 9.48 darrensaito
27. 9.51 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
28. 9.56 DesertWolf
29. 9.62 Legomanz
30. 9.66 TipsterTrickster 
31. 9.66 NoahCubing
32. 9.84 DistanceRunner25
33. 9.94 remopihel
34. 9.97 Glincons
35. 10.10 Camerone Chin
36. 10.11 Theo Goluboff
37. 10.12 Luke Garrett
38. 10.14 Sub1Hour
39. 10.20 BradenTheMagician
40. 10.28 Jacob Nokes
41. 10.29 thecubingwizard
42. 10.30 alyzsnyzs
43. 10.47 BradyCubes08
44. 10.48 Shadowjockey
45. 10.60 Neon47
46. 10.78 Caíque crispim
47. 10.84 Boris McCoy
48. 11.02 BradyLawrence
49. 11.06 OriginalUsername
50. 11.22 dycocubix
51. 11.42 Bashy
52. 11.43 DLXCubing
53. 11.44 YouCubing
54. 11.66 Carter-Thomas
55. 11.68 cuberkid10
56. 11.78 Zeke Mackay
57. 11.85 ichcubegerne
58. 11.92 Magdamini
59. 11.97 Ash Black
60. 12.06 NewoMinx
61. 12.13 Sean Hartman
62. 12.21 fun at the joy
63. 12.22 AndrewT99
64. 12.22 MrKuba600
65. 12.41 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
66. 12.64 MichaelNielsen
67. 12.74 AydenNguyen
68. 12.80 Antto Pitkänen
69. 12.95 Ricardo Zapata
70. 13.16 lilwoaji
71. 13.20 leomannen
72. 13.37 KarlJagiel
73. 13.43 tJardigradHe
74. 13.58 Parist P
75. 13.78 Kylegadj
76. 13.81 Nong Quoc Khanh
77. 13.92 Peter Preston
78. 13.99 AidanNoogie
79. 14.17 Rollercoasterben 
80. 14.22 Max C.
81. 14.41 MCuber
82. 14.55 Hargun02
83. 14.58 AndyMok
84. 14.67 derk
85. 14.71 CubingCraft2
86. 14.93 Tues
87. 15.11 sigalig
88. 15.14 CubingWizard
89. 15.26 zSquirreL
90. 15.42 beabernardes
91. 15.66 PCCuber
92. 15.66 BlueAcidball
93. 15.67 DGCubes
94. 15.71 CornerTwisted
95. 15.85 JacobLittleton
96. 15.90 vishwasankarcubing
97. 15.97 Mr_Man_I_Am
98. 16.18 abhijat
99. 16.27 wearephamily1719
100. 16.40 bluishshark
101. 16.50 Kacper Paweł Dworak
102. 16.55 tommyo11
103. 16.76 whatshisbucket
104. 16.92 EDDDY
105. 16.97 qaz
106. 17.03 Benyó
107. 17.04 Kacper Jędrzejuk
108. 17.14 Harsha Paladugu
109. 17.62 Raymos Castillo
110. 17.75 50ph14
111. 17.88 Logan2017DAYR01
112. 17.97 nigelthecuber
113. 18.08 TheDubDubJr
114. 18.12 Mattia Pasquini
115. 18.17 hyn
116. 18.41 Chris Van Der Brink
117. 18.53 Тібо【鑫小龙】
118. 18.54 the super cuber
119. 18.58 SpeedyReedy
120. 18.69 Oliver Pällo
121. 19.34 João Vinicius
122. 19.36 Liam Wadek
123. 19.41 Cubey_Tube
124. 19.43 midnightcuberx
125. 19.54 MattP98
126. 19.64 weatherman223
127. 19.68 G2013
128. 19.73 Der Der
129. 19.80 any name you wish
130. 19.92 Fisko
131. 19.96 floqualmie
132. 19.96 Nevan J
133. 20.04 CodingCuber
134. 20.29 mihnea3000
135. 20.31 Cuber2s
136. 20.70 2018AMSB02
137. 20.75 Jammy
138. 20.84 KrokosB
139. 21.00 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
140. 21.18 AmyCubes_
141. 21.19 SpeedyOctahedron
142. 21.23 Jules Graham
143. 21.37 2018KEAR02
144. 21.38 GrettGrett
145. 21.42 WizardCM
146. 21.49 Jge
147. 21.66 Calcube
148. 22.14 DynaXT
149. 22.20 gruuby
150. 22.22 NicsMunari
151. 22.46 InfinityCuber324
152. 22.51 agradess2
153. 22.62 Jakub26
154. 22.67 Dream Cubing
155. 23.21 Dylan Swarts
156. 23.21 drpfisherman
157. 23.63 rdurette10
158. 23.72 Tonester
159. 23.86 CB21
160. 24.12 Parke187
161. 24.43 Alison Meador
162. 24.55 TheReasonableCuber
163. 24.69 The Cubing Fanatic
164. 24.69 bennettstouder
165. 24.90 Fred Lang
166. 24.90 eyeballboi
167. 25.84 FishTalons
168. 25.93 Josiah Blomker
169. 26.47 asiahyoo1997
170. 26.51 ARSCubing
171. 26.71 Xauxage
172. 26.97 Meanjuice
173. 27.11 lumes2121
174. 27.23 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
174. 27.23 Luke Solves Cubes
176. 27.87 MartinN13
177. 27.94 EthanMCuber
178. 28.00 DhruvA
179. 28.38 carlosvilla9
180. 28.83 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
181. 29.02 ErezE
182. 29.44 Cubing Mania
183. 29.49 Cody_Caston
184. 29.56 Poorcuber09
185. 30.00 Homeschool Cubing
186. 30.11 Vince M
187. 30.17 max jensen
188. 30.53 Greyson bananas
189. 31.12 Calumv 
190. 31.14 Jay Cubes
191. 31.23 Magma Cubing
192. 31.64 Enirolf
193. 31.67 Maxematician
194. 31.95 BigBrainBoi989
195. 32.78 qunbacca
196. 32.89 Koen van Aller
197. 33.41 AidenCubes
198. 33.82 Cuz Red
199. 34.36 epride17
200. 34.59 yoyoyobank3
201. 34.69 KellanTheCubingCoder
202. 35.11 dhafin
203. 35.57 InlandEmpireCuber
204. 35.74 Omkar1
205. 35.84 Ravman
206. 36.30 TheCubingAddict980
207. 36.70 Mike Hughey
208. 37.88 MaxwellCobb
209. 37.97 Clock_Enthusiast
210. 38.03 Lewis
211. 38.83 CubeLub3r
212. 39.04 quing
213. 40.56 White KB
214. 40.81 bh13
215. 41.02 Jaco Momberg 
216. 42.45 Sawyer
217. 42.62 cubing_addict
218. 43.33 Li Xiang
219. 43.51 qT Tp
220. 43.73 sporteisvogel
221. 43.74 Abram Grimsley
222. 46.22 Isaiah Scott
223. 46.74 Jacck
224. 47.84 Huntsidermy Cubed
225. 49.40 DUDECUBER
226. 49.70 Twisted Cubing
227. 49.88 Ethanawoll
228. 50.34 FLS99
229. 50.94 nanocube
230. 52.56 Firestorming_1
231. 52.78 Arnavol
232. 53.56 kumato
233. 55.94 Hyperion
234. 56.57 One Wheel
235. 57.18 CaptainCuber
236. 57.50 JustGoodCuber
237. 58.26 Loffy8
238. 1:01.61 abunickabhi
239. 1:01.79 filmip
240. 1:13.66 Tekooo
241. 1:27.22 thomas.sch
242. 1:28.29 Hazwi
243. 1:29.63 BalsaCuber
244. 1:56.57 Rubika-37-021204
245. 2:03.97 MatsBergsten
246. 2:22.84 EmmaTheCapicorn
247. 2:59.23 kbrune


*Skewb* (290)

1. 1.49 Legomanz
2. 1.74 BradyCubes08
3. 1.75 Cody_Caston


Spoiler



4. 1.96 Ash Black
5. 2.23 Charles Jerome
6. 2.35 Urho Kinnunen
7. 2.54 BrianJ
8. 2.58 Nong Quoc Khanh
9. 2.64 Brendyn Dunagan
10. 2.66 Cale S
11. 2.67 tsutt099
12. 2.72 Bashy
13. 2.83 asacuber
14. 3.00 MichaelNielsen
15. 3.03 parkertrager
16. 3.05 CornerTwisted
17. 3.06 MrKuba600
18. 3.19 Shaun Mack
19. 3.23 KarlJagiel
20. 3.28 darrensaito
21. 3.31 alyzsnyzs
22. 3.35 Vlad Hordiienko
23. 3.38 NewoMinx
24. 3.41 dycocubix
25. 3.45 Antto Pitkänen
26. 3.49 JackPfeifer
27. 3.56 Shirosuki
28. 3.61 OriginalUsername
29. 3.64 Magdamini
30. 3.65 Theo Goluboff
31. 3.67 EvanWright1
32. 3.67 Ryan Pilat
33. 3.69 Zeke Mackay
34. 3.70 Tues
35. 3.72 nigelthecuber
36. 3.73 Luke Garrett
37. 3.73 bobbybob
38. 3.73 DhruvA
39. 3.74 Boris McCoy
40. 3.76 VectorCubes
41. 3.77 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42. 3.78 Hyperion
43. 3.78 Benjamin Warry
44. 3.85 remopihel
45. 3.86 Sean Hartman
46. 3.87 any name you wish
47. 3.87 lilwoaji
48. 3.90 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
49. 3.90 Danny Morgan
50. 3.90 2018KEAR02
51. 3.97 Magma Cubing
52. 4.02 Redicubeman
53. 4.03 Ty Y.
54. 4.04 BradenTheMagician
55. 4.10 Alpha cuber
56. 4.11 AndyMok
57. 4.17 tJardigradHe
58. 4.20 derk
59. 4.20 blerrpycuber
60. 4.20 João Vinicius
61. 4.24 Liam Wadek
62. 4.26 d2polld
63. 4.27 N4C0
64. 4.38 roymok1213
65. 4.46 TheDubDubJr
66. 4.50 tigermaxi
67. 4.52 Hargun02
68. 4.57 David ep
69. 4.60 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
70. 4.61 AmyCubes_
71. 4.62 weatherman223
72. 4.62 Chris Van Der Brink
73. 4.64 Ricardo Zapata
74. 4.68 ichcubegerne
75. 4.70 InfinityCuber324
76. 4.72 leomannen
77. 4.72 Kylegadj
78. 4.73 MartinN13
79. 4.77 Carter-Thomas
80. 4.78 Adam Chodyniecki
81. 4.79 Peter Preston
82. 4.84 MCuber
83. 4.85 lumes2121
84. 4.86 DLXCubing
85. 4.89 cubingintherain
86. 4.94 fdskljgrie
87. 4.98 JChambers13
88. 4.99 Triangles_are_cubers
89. 5.00 50ph14
90. 5.04 DGCubes
91. 5.08 cuberkid10
92. 5.09 Max C.
93. 5.09 Thewan
94. 5.10 hotufos
95. 5.16 Parist P
96. 5.17 cuberswoop
97. 5.20 AidanNoogie
98. 5.22 KrokosB
99. 5.27 Raymos Castillo
100. 5.30 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
101. 5.36 2019ECKE02
102. 5.40 Parke187
102. 5.40 Mr_Man_I_Am
104. 5.42 tommyo11
105. 5.42 WizardCM
106. 5.48 YouCubing
107. 5.48 MattP98
108. 5.49 NongQuocDuy
109. 5.53 epride17
110. 5.53 Kacper Paweł Dworak
111. 5.60 Dream Cubing
112. 5.61 mihnea3000
113. 5.63 DynaXT
114. 5.66 Poorcuber09
115. 5.67 2022duyn02
116. 5.72 Calcube
117. 5.73 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
118. 5.74 qaz
119. 5.75 Calumv 
120. 5.75 DUDECUBER
121. 5.76 Clock_Enthusiast
122. 5.78 Jay Cubes
123. 5.79 floqualmie
124. 5.83 Shadowjockey
125. 5.88 Jammy
126. 5.91 bluishshark
127. 5.94 NN29Cubes
128. 5.96 baseballjello67
129. 6.00 arquillian
130. 6.06 wearephamily1719
131. 6.10 Fisko
132. 6.11 Caíque crispim
133. 6.14 G2013
134. 6.18 Jason Tzeng
135. 6.19 Cubey_Tube
136. 6.25 2017LAMB06
137. 6.27 Oliver Pällo
138. 6.29 DistanceRunner25
139. 6.31 William Austin
140. 6.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
141. 6.34 Greyson bananas
142. 6.35 JacobLittleton
143. 6.40 sigalig
144. 6.43 zSquirreL
145. 6.55 Christopher Fandrich
146. 6.56 BradyLawrence
146. 6.56 Panagiotis Christopoulos
148. 6.61 smitty cubes
149. 6.65 SpeedyReedy
150. 6.68 Alison Meador
151. 6.70 Тібо【鑫小龙】
152. 6.70 Jakub26
153. 6.70 CB21
154. 6.77 gruuby
155. 6.80 Jules Graham
156. 6.82 ARSCubing
157. 6.83 drpfisherman
158. 6.84 Sub1Hour
159. 6.85 Li Xiang
160. 6.92 eyeballboi
161. 6.97 aznbn
162. 7.09 Tonester
163. 7.11 Cuz Red
164. 7.13 Benyó
165. 7.14 Hayden Ng
166. 7.17 yoyoyobank3
167. 7.19 Allagos
168. 7.21 the super cuber
169. 7.21 calcuber1800
170. 7.22 Fred Lang
171. 7.28 abunickabhi
172. 7.35 turtwig
173. 7.36 dhafin
174. 7.40 Jack Law
175. 7.46 AydenNguyen
176. 7.58 Trexrush1
177. 7.65 Timona
178. 7.69 Ethanawoll
179. 7.72 TheReasonableCuber
180. 7.77 Homeschool Cubing
181. 7.82 Isaiah Scott
182. 7.84 GrettGrett
183. 7.93 Lukz
184. 7.93 WHACKITROX
185. 7.93 KellanTheCubingCoder
186. 7.94 EthanMCuber
187. 7.95 Swagrid
188. 7.96 LittleLumos
189. 8.05 Josiah Blomker
190. 8.07 Utkarsh Ashar
191. 8.10 InlandEmpireCuber
192. 8.11 That1Cuber
193. 8.23 Jaco Momberg 
194. 8.24 Dylan Swarts
195. 8.28 asiahyoo1997
196. 8.28 Pixaler
197. 8.30 SpiFunTastic
198. 8.31 agradess2
199. 8.37 Keroma12
200. 8.38 Cubing_Paddy
201. 8.40 2018AMSB02
202. 8.51 Luke Solves Cubes
203. 8.57 Poketube6681
204. 8.65 carlosvilla9
205. 8.69 GooseCuber
206. 8.70 rlnninja44
207. 8.82 whatshisbucket
208. 8.92 Θperm
209. 8.94 Jge
210. 9.01 FishTalons
211. 9.02 superkitkat106
212. 9.04 quing
213. 9.35 Ianwubby
214. 9.38 Bogdan
215. 9.43 rdurette10
216. 9.47 Kyle Ho
217. 9.48 samuel roveran
218. 9.50 BigBrainBoi989
219. 9.54 kumato
220. 9.63 Cuber987
221. 9.64 Omkar1
222. 9.66 Koen van Aller
223. 9.71 KingCanyon
224. 9.73 White KB
225. 9.75 Lewis
226. 9.90 HTS98
227. 9.92 Loffy8
228. 9.99 CubableYT
229. 10.00 JustGoodCuber
230. 10.02 Tekooo
231. 10.09 cubing_addict
232. 10.22 bennettstouder
233. 10.44 Meow_dasKatze
234. 10.49 CaptainCuber
235. 10.50 Super_Cuber903
236. 10.59 FLS99
237. 10.68 CubeEnthusiast15
238. 10.70 vilkkuti25
239. 10.70 Arnavol
240. 10.74 qT Tp
241. 10.80 Stokey
242. 10.86 Puppet09
243. 10.96 Mike Hughey
244. 11.43 Cooki348
245. 11.50 EmmaTheCapicorn
246. 11.57 beabernardes
247. 11.93 Meanjuice
248. 11.99 The Cubing Fanatic
249. 12.12 BalsaCuber
250. 12.13 Maxematician
251. 12.15 kflynn
252. 12.47 Sawyer
253. 12.52 Travelingyoyokid
254. 12.86 Firestorming_1
255. 12.98 Chai003
256. 12.99 V Achyuthan
257. 13.04 Qzinator
258. 13.07 Henry13
259. 13.12 ChaseTheCuber12
260. 13.26 Abram Grimsley
261. 13.48 roxanajohnson01
262. 13.53 ErezE
263. 13.57 pb_cuber
264. 13.71 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
265. 13.75 freshcuber.de
266. 13.93 hebscody
267. 14.30 Rubika-37-021204
268. 14.84 Jacck
269. 14.97 aamiel
270. 15.07 Hazwi
271. 15.49 bh13
272. 15.75 CubeLub3r
273. 16.28 Ravman
274. 16.28 SuperSkewb
275. 16.54 TheKaeden10
276. 17.14 Cubing Mania
277. 17.27 sporteisvogel
278. 17.63 thomas.sch
279. 17.93 Twisted Cubing
280. 18.39 kbrune
281. 18.45 Johnathan Young
282. 18.59 c00bmaster
283. 18.66 FH1986
284. 21.67 MatsBergsten
285. 23.27 Gavsters_Cubing
286. 23.49 NONOGamer12
287. 23.90 CuberThomas
288. 26.16 Sellerie11
289. 26.69 Zacian1516
290. 30.05 arbivara


*Kilominx* (38)

1. 18.70 NewoMinx
2. 20.84 DGCubes
3. 22.04 NicsMunari


Spoiler



4. 23.71 fdskljgrie
5. 23.72 WizardCM
6. 24.86 Kacper Jędrzejuk
7. 25.35 Luke Garrett
8. 25.82 ichcubegerne
9. 26.39 Ash Black
10. 26.54 YouCubing
11. 26.82 whatshisbucket
12. 27.35 BradenTheMagician
13. 28.29 gruuby
14. 28.80 Imsoosm
15. 33.31 cuberswoop
16. 33.39 agradess2
17. 33.48 Benyó
18. 35.10 Fisko
19. 35.43 CB21
20. 36.64 stanley chapel
21. 41.07 abunickabhi
22. 42.26 TheReasonableCuber
23. 43.10 tsutt099
24. 44.52 Isaiah Scott
25. 50.24 Homeschool Cubing
26. 51.10 Meanjuice
27. 51.22 That1Cuber
28. 51.90 Magma Cubing
29. 56.58 ARSCubing
30. 1:01.57 Abram Grimsley
31. 1:01.58 Mike Hughey
32. 1:02.39 Luke Solves Cubes
33. 1:11.66 thomas.sch
34. 1:17.01 Cubing Mania
35. 1:24.74 BigBrainBoi989
36. 1:40.40 Rubika-37-021204
37. 2:45.69 MatsBergsten
38. 7:29.52 Jacck


*Mini Guildford* (57)

1. 3:08.26 Luke Garrett
2. 3:08.91 Theo Goluboff
3. 3:27.58 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4. 3:31.94 tJardigradHe
5. 3:35.22 Ryan Pilat
6. 3:45.47 Heewon Seo
7. 3:50.20 dycocubix
8. 3:50.32 Shaun Mack
9. 3:53.65 Ash Black
10. 3:54.39 Zeke Mackay
11. 4:01.67 ichcubegerne
12. 4:12.38 Tues
13. 4:15.14 tsutt099
14. 4:16.16 EvanWright1
15. 4:19.18 BradenTheMagician
16. 4:23.48 DGCubes
17. 4:25.46 alyzsnyzs
18. 4:25.48 Benyó
19. 4:26.95 Max C.
20. 4:27.64 WizardCM
21. 4:30.54 Raymos Castillo
22. 4:51.03 tommyo11
23. 4:51.89 Boris McCoy
24. 4:52.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
25. 4:55.40 Antto Pitkänen
26. 5:00.48 sigalig
27. 5:02.06 gruuby
28. 5:11.01 Jammy
29. 5:12.75 João Vinicius
30. 5:19.54 TheReasonableCuber
31. 5:25.15 Magma Cubing
32. 5:25.47 drpfisherman
33. 5:34.31 JacobLittleton
34. 5:34.78 Chris Van Der Brink
35. 5:39.38 beabernardes
36. 5:40.63 zSquirreL
37. 5:44.65 Fisko
38. 5:46.76 CB21
39. 6:07.32 any name you wish
40. 6:15.03 DynaXT
41. 6:36.75 Cubey_Tube
42. 6:45.96 oliverpallo
43. 7:15.54 Luke Solves Cubes
44. 7:19.48 whatshisbucket
45. 7:31.03 Loffy8
46. 7:31.31 Poorcuber09
47. 7:35.80 vilkkuti25
48. 7:42.75 bluishshark
49. 8:03.97 rdurette10
50. 8:26.59 Firestorming_1
51. 8:38.93 Jakub26
52. 9:18.43 Hyperion
53. 10:35.10 ErezE
54. 11:37.68 Huntsidermy Cubed
55. 11:42.29 Jacck
56. 17:07.13 Quixoteace
57. 22:57.74 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube* (42)

1. 5.25 Chris Van Der Brink
2. 5.78 Redicubeman
3. 8.67 DGCubes


Spoiler



4. 9.58 Ash Black
5. 10.23 ichcubegerne
6. 10.28 2017LAMB06
7. 10.30 tsutt099
8. 14.34 YouCubing
9. 14.40 Raymos Castillo
10. 14.40 MichaelNielsen
11. 15.93 Luke Garrett
12. 16.07 Shaun Mack
13. 16.13 Fisko
14. 16.25 2018AMSB02
15. 16.99 Magma Cubing
16. 17.15 gruuby
17. 18.49 Abram Grimsley
18. 18.75 edsch
19. 19.00 Homeschool Cubing
20. 19.24 InlandEmpireCuber
21. 20.44 abunickabhi
22. 20.44 TheReasonableCuber
23. 20.73 Meanjuice
24. 21.21 CB21
25. 21.89 Ethanawoll
26. 22.07 zSquirreL
27. 23.51 DynaXT
28. 24.27 bennettstouder
29. 24.36 cubing_addict
30. 24.36 EthanMCuber
31. 24.49 Mike Hughey
32. 25.92 BigBrainBoi989
33. 26.26 EmmaTheCapicorn
34. 28.67 Rubika-37-021204
35. 31.25 freshcuber.de
36. 31.30 thomas.sch
37. 32.26 Jacck
38. 32.30 JacobLittleton
39. 33.64 Hyperion
40. 35.58 InfinityCuber324
41. 1:07.37 sporteisvogel
42. 1:14.53 Krökeldil


*Master Pyraminx* (29)

1. 15.91 Harsha Paladugu
2. 20.42 DGCubes
3. 21.65 Ash Black


Spoiler



4. 27.88 fdskljgrie
5. 29.75 ichcubegerne
6. 30.71 YouCubing
7. 35.77 Chris Van Der Brink
8. 37.84 gruuby
9. 38.21 WizardCM
10. 39.57 BradenTheMagician
11. 40.16 Homeschool Cubing
12. 42.56 abunickabhi
13. 43.94 Benyó
14. 44.62 whatshisbucket
15. 49.74 ARSCubing
16. 50.33 TheReasonableCuber
17. 50.48 Mike Hughey
18. 53.09 tsutt099
19. 58.22 CB21
20. 59.39 InlandEmpireCuber
21. 1:00.87 Jacck
22. 1:02.96 One Wheel
23. 1:07.35 freshcuber.de
24. 1:11.17 Rubika-37-021204
25. 1:17.08 Magma Cubing
26. 1:27.13 EmmaTheCapicorn
27. 1:38.31 Hyperion
28. 2:12.84 Abram Grimsley
29. 2:24.16 Krökeldil


*15 Puzzle* (19)

1. 11.07 YouCubing
2. 12.87 quing
3. 14.03 stanley chapel


Spoiler



4. 15.35 Zamirul Faris
5. 16.30 Li Xiang
6. 16.82 ichcubegerne
7. 18.57 Ontricus
8. 18.84 cuberswoop
9. 21.41 DGCubes
10. 27.46 CubeEnthusiast15
11. 28.07 CB21
12. 29.17 bennettstouder
13. 29.77 InlandEmpireCuber
14. 30.41 freshcuber.de
15. 33.48 MatsBergsten
16. 41.98 Ethanawoll
17. 1:02.72 PortugeeJoe
18. 1:45.13 Jack Law
19. 2:55.37 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves* (10)

1. 38.62 WoowyBaby
2. 43.86 any name you wish
3. 46.99 xyzzy


Spoiler



4. 47.32 DGCubes
5. 51.80 CB21
6. 52.54 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7. 54.92 WizardCM
8. 55.18 Jacck
9. 57.13 kbrune
10. 1:04.88 Meanjuice


*Mirror Blocks* (56)

1. 13.26 BradenTheMagician
2. 15.15 Valken
3. 17.97 Alison Meador


Spoiler



4. 19.06 ichcubegerne
5. 21.60 fdskljgrie
6. 21.85 Haya_Mirror
7. 25.13 alyzsnyzs
8. 25.17 lilwoaji
9. 27.58 gruuby
10. 29.15 YouCubing
11. 30.42 Ash Black
12. 31.16 Thewan
13. 33.08 Abram Grimsley
14. 33.80 TheReasonableCuber
15. 34.90 Homeschool Cubing
16. 37.30 Calcube
17. 38.89 DGCubes
18. 39.73 Omkar1
19. 41.41 Luke Solves Cubes
20. 41.67 WizardCM
21. 45.99 Raymos Castillo
22. 48.81 JacobLittleton
23. 50.48 Chris Van Der Brink
24. 52.28 Cubing Mania
25. 53.84 SpeedyReedy
26. 55.44 WHACKITROX
27. 55.82 Jack Law
28. 55.82 juanixxds
29. 55.92 DUDECUBER
30. 55.99 InlandEmpireCuber
31. 56.68 CB21
32. 57.48 tsutt099
33. 57.51 zSquirreL
34. 57.92 ErezE
35. 58.76 SuperSkewb
36. 1:00.90 ARSCubing
37. 1:03.05 Luke Garrett
38. 1:06.73 InfinityCuber324
39. 1:08.02 Multicubing
40. 1:10.01 abunickabhi
41. 1:10.82 Meanjuice
42. 1:11.50 Hyperion
43. 1:13.22 GrettGrett
44. 1:14.66 Janster1909
45. 1:16.65 Cubey_Tube
46. 1:22.92 freshcuber.de
47. 1:23.19 weatherman223
48. 1:24.11 Ricardo Zapata
49. 1:26.62 2018AMSB02
50. 1:29.28 CubeEnthusiast15
51. 1:32.39 cubing_addict
52. 1:36.78 Hazwi
53. 1:40.08 thomas.sch
54. 2:04.37 Krökeldil
55. 2:32.39 Rubika-37-021204
56. 4:30.33 Jacck


*Curvy Copter* (5)

1. 1:27.61 DGCubes
2. 2:21.86 YouCubing
3. 3:24.44 CB21


Spoiler



4. 4:11.51 thomas.sch
5. 4:50.22 One Wheel


*Face-Turning Octahedron* (25)

1. 16.97 TipsterTrickster 
2. 16.97 Charles Jerome
3. 21.23 edd_dib


Spoiler



4. 21.34 cuberkid10
5. 24.18 rubiksman0
6. 24.51 SpeedyOctahedron
7. 25.35 vishwasankarcubing
8. 34.63 Kit Clement
9. 44.86 Raymos Castillo
10. 45.16 drpfisherman
11. 51.49 Peter Preston
12. 52.91 Chris Van Der Brink
13. 55.79 zSquirreL
14. 1:02.31 YouCubing
15. 1:08.01 Ryan Pilat
16. 1:10.80 kits_
17. 1:12.32 DGCubes
18. 1:12.61 xyzzy
19. 1:17.55 DistanceRunner25
20. 1:23.76 BradenTheMagician
21. 2:13.49 One Wheel
22. 2:18.03 CB21
23. 2:55.97 freshcuber.de
24. 3:14.32 thomas.sch
25. 3:42.12 Rubika-37-021204


----------



## One Wheel (Tuesday at 3:11 AM)

I think I do fairly well on participation points, just not actually going fast. This year's goal is 1st place overall points for Feet. Not off to a fantastic start, but there's a lot of year left.


----------

